# Buds & Blooms 2011 - Part 2



## Betty-Boo

Welcome to your new home.

                   

  

Happy 

Take care Tis xx​


----------



## dialadink

Me first me first! 

Morning Pray, Rachel and Hennups...  

Rachel - Hope you have a nice time at the rellies... good luck keeping a terrier calm!   You ar sooo funny! lol. x


----------



## Angel10

Thanks Tis - just lost a long post though   

Doddy - well done on 3 fab embies darlin'     

Will have to post more later - love to all   


Ohhhh get me 3000 posts


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooops ...    - I do that all the time - end up cut and pasting from word in the end!    


Tis xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Bugger - I wanted to be first   haha!!

rach - Enjoy your visit to your folks 

morning angel - 3000   chatterbox


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL just checked mine - I must have a drop  more verbal diahorreah (sp) than you


----------



## pray4a+

OMG Angel   you chatty thing   keep it coming, don't know what I would do without your lovely chat  

Rachel - have a lovely time and good luck keeping the pooch calm


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - just looked you are even more   than Angel   I have a long way to go to catch


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - did make me chuckle u saying that to angel then checking yours!  

Angel - Thanks for your pm poppet.   So annoying when u lose a post isn't it?   Hope u are doing something nice that means u have to catch up later. ..? 

So, my washing got rained on   and i seem to have an upset tummy...? Not loving today. 
Trying to decide whether I should haul myself to the shower or just keep mooching in me PJ's...decisions decisions.  
Think i'll do the online tesco shop first... can't be bothered with a trip to the shop on a BH weekend - it'll be rammed with all kinds of wrong people.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - sure I am - I am







 just needed a sit down for 5mins


----------



## Angel10

Dial - did you eat something to upset your tummy hun?  I suggest a jim jam day for you my lovely and you defo got the right idea about online shopping - its great and saves you going and seeing all the wrongs kinds of people 

KT - where are you hun? not still in Primarni are you 









Pray - hello sweetie - thank you for your lovely post about my posts  have missed you all more than words can say, not sure if I ever did tell you how beautiful you looked at your friends wedding hun 

Doddy - how many posts?


----------



## dialadink

Angel - No don't think I have eaten anything ddgy - wondering if it's a bug as DH says he was bad during the night..   Unless it was last night's fish n chips.. don't think so though - and sure it would have had a faster effect on me if it was food last night! Guess that earns me a PJ day anyway!  
As for ironing...   Not fun at all. Bit like my shopping... I just can't think what I want/need...  
Loving the smilies honey... I don't know how you have the patience to find them.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - maybe its just with all that has happened it has upset you both - maybe a touch of ibs? I know mine plays up when things get on top of me  the smilies are easy because I have a link to smiley central whilst on ff - just click on it and put in a word and mostly it finds something entertaining


----------



## dialadink

Lol... 

You know i'm not sure mooching in me PJ's is doing me any good. DH should be home soon and I feel like I might need to get out of the house. Trouble is i'm not sure he will want to after being at work since 5 this morning....   
Might see if he fancies a trip to the farm shop or something - just a change of scenery.. or maybe a light snck somewhere - haven't BEEN in the last hour and my tummy seems to have stopped the funny noises. Maybe just a one off?? We'll soon find out I guess.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - yeah I know what you mean sometimes you can sit and drive yourself mad if your not busy - maybe a good idea to get out once dh is home and hopefully he will feel up to it   

Now off to get ds packed for his trip - trying to squeeze things into a small hand luggage bag otherwise he will have to pay extortinate prices to take a suitcase


----------



## dialadink

How long is he going for hun? He's a boy - they don't need much...  
They do charge a fortune for luggage don't they? Rip off! 
Hope he has a wonderful time - he deserves it after all the hard work he has done - uganda and his results. Time to celebrate with his pals.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - he goes for 9days and including a music festival in that, sensibly they are staying in a hotel which will give them a chance for some rest - as soon as he gets home he starts work - so I hope he isnt too tired! but yes you are right, he deserves a holiday - just still worry so much    how are you really doing babe?


----------



## dialadink

Oooh sounds like he will definitely be having fun - but I agree - sensible to stay where he can rest too . 
I'm ok - as long as I don't let myself think - then I just start to stress about not really knowing what's going on inside my own body - best not to think and wait until I KNOW.   
Takes the pee to still feel sick and have the heartburn etc... Nature is so cruel.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh bless you   I know what you mean about nature - my AF was just horrible after my last tx - like an extra kick in the teeth to remind me how useless I am    life can be so CR*P babe - and all the bad stuff seems to happen to the good people - sometimes wish i could be a horrible old bag who didnt give a   but actually then i wouldnt be me then


----------



## dialadink

No changing us - who we are, what we are - not for anyone or anything! 

You are a lovely kind hearted, warm, loving person... no you don't deserve the pain, heartache, suffering and for that LIFE SUCKS! 
For so many it does and there is just no rhyme or reason to it. Think about it too much and you will just mess your own head! 

For you, you have to look to the future and plan for happier times. Somehow we have to pick ourslves up, dust ourselves off and get ready to fight for what we want all over again. You are stronger than you know to have endured the tx rollercoaster at all. 
Just thinking... Have you and DH got anything planned in the near furture to look forward to?  Even just a weekend away the two of you. Think that would do u some good and be a happy distraction. Would probably do us some good too at some point but just have too much going on for the time being. xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Hope your DS has a great time, at his age, he wont need rest, thats just for us old fogies 
Now then missy  we'll have none of this "useless" malarkey from you - you are NOT useless, and you could never be a horrible old bag either!!  Maybe you need a hobby of some sort, something to occupy your mind - just a thought  

Dial - sorry you're feeling poop today, I imagine its the stress of the last couple of days catching up properly with you, hope you're feeling a bit better, and that you can do something nice with DH when he comes in  

God I am so bored   how do people do it??  2 days off work and bored poopless!!
Pray - you really have my sympathy, I have painted my nails - 3 times!!!  Watched catch up stuff but I can fel my brain cells turning to mush!!  Am saving the excitement of colouring my hair for tomorrow - dont want too much excitement on one day 
But I know that come Tues i'll be sneaking onto my work and getting some bits done!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

IT's ME!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey You!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

doddy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon girls  

Sorry ive not had a chance to read back too much but there is most definitely one of theses needed  

And I do know that doddy got 3 lush embies       well done girly!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - that looks nothing like doddy...  

Doddy - I think it's when u know ur supposed to do nothing that u find it drives u   
maybe next paint df's nails...   i'm sure he'll understand its for a good cause... lol 
Good idea getting the dye job in before ET! Well done. Really need to sort my mop... dunno what to do, give up on growing... ? just dunno. 

anyway, 4pm and still in pj's!


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Dial - nwt wrong with pj's, we've said it 100 before 

I've just convinced DF to bring in KFC after work, as I didnt get any tea last night and only had toast today


----------



## Angel10

KT - you crazy chick









Doddy - oh love being bored is a nightmare, I felt that during my 2ww - and me with a hobby? what do you suggest knitting







crochet







or maybe even joining the local WI   

Dial - thank you for your sweet words and I wouldnt really want to be a bad person - besides I couldnt be called Angel then I would have to be Devil10 or something similar!!! Actually dh has booked a night away on wednesday, can only do 1 night cos of Fire Service commitments but it will be nice just to get a way from home, especially with all the family rubbish too which isnt improving at all  I hope you and your dh get to have some quality time over the BH w'end darlin' - just being together will help


----------



## doddyclaire

Ha - Angel - WI  LOL its no longer jam & jerusalem you know 
Be nice for you to have a nite away - your hubby is a sweetie!!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - High five on the KFC - lovin ur work!  

Angel - What about mobile hairdressing - you only work if and when u want but it gets u out n about and chatting to people? or are u not wanting to work? i know i don't!   
You could never be nasty hun... though if u were gonna change ur name maybe Desire10....       
Glad DH has managed to sort u a sweet treat for this week - just whats needed. xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Dial & Angel - Life is such b!atch and neither of you deserve what has been happening to you, but you are both amazing, strong, caring women who should not change one bit   I wish we knew why cr*p happens to good people but I guess we never will  

Dial - sorry you feel   today   think it probably is a reaction to everything you are going through  

Angel - Your ds will have a ball and as Doddy says, no sleep needed at that age, but maybe mum is better not thinking about that   maybe we could both join the WI, but i would defo need bigger buns  

Doddy - Welcome to my world hun   think my brain has gone completly to mush   Highlight of the week was trip to Ikea today complete with meatballs !!!

 KT, have all your visitors gone ?


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - Thats true about WI - I guess its more getting your







out for calenders now    
Yes dh is a love bless him, we got bed and breakfast with lesiure facilities for £36 spondoolies - not too shabby is it? Well apart from the fact we have got a twin bed room - but we can soon push them together 

Dial - Desire10    you cheeky girl! I did mobile hairdressing before but to be fair its a fair few years ago - actually think if I went back to that I would need to re-train in some things, just to update my technique  I really want to complete my counselling training though so think thats the way to go for me  isnt your dh home yet babe? xx


----------



## Angel10

Pray - ohhhhh I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ikea  hope you had a good trip, not too sure about the meatballs though







thank you for your lovely words hun, your so nice to me  and you are right, I dont want to think about ds away


----------



## dialadink

Pray - love ikea.. what'd ya get? think i'd swerve the meatballs - its the hotdogs for me!  

Angel - Will desire being joining u on ur break??   Where is it u r going to? sounds like a bargain!  
Have u started counselling training? I thought about it - but wouldn't really fit the qualification in while still working and cant afford to be a student.   
Yeah, DH is home... in a huff as work messed up his wages - not just his - everyones so he has been getting it in the ear bless him. Just another stress!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh your poor dh    hope he can get it sorted ok    Hmmm think desire could use a little road trip    we are only going up the road to Norwich as dh will have come home from a night shift and we didnt want to travel too far as we are limited on time    Yes I have done 2levels of counselling training but my accreditation will have probably run out now as its 6years ago - didnt start level 3 because of tx - surprise surprise, another part of my life put on hold


----------



## dialadink

oh deffo get looking into it then hun - strike while the iron is hot - think it will do u buckets of good!


----------



## pray4a+

Didn't get anything exciting, some hanging shoe things,some storage boxes, some candles and kitchen stuff. Still managed to spend £120  shouldn't have had the meatballs, not on my diet but love them so thought a one off wouldn't do any harm.

Angel - wow, what a bargin  fro your break, sounds fab, Oh meant to say thanks for the lovely comment about me in the wedding photo  

Dial - jammies all the way i am just going to get mine back on   bought some new ones from matalan today, love getting into new jammies even if they are size 20 !!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

OMG I can't keep up! Feel like I'm in a time warp or something!


----------



## Angel10

Pray - nothing wrong with being comfie hun, jimmys are the best for that - whatever size they are  Yeah we rarely come away from there spending less than you, and all we ever go up for is their shoe horns and I think they are only 79pence   

KT - Keep up then LOL!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - forgot to say, I do keep thinking about it but will have to commit to 3years training and am still living on the WHAT IF at the moment


----------



## hennups

Thanks Doddy - Isla is fabulous but seeing those pics of my growing bump and looking at my fat empty belly now just breaks my heart every day. Thanks for havin a look. You'll soon be PUPO!!

Pray - my blog is at: http://islamckillop.blogspot.co.uk/ and there's a couple of pages of photos as well as the story of my pregnancy.

I thought I'd been really lucky and had a period 4 weeks after giving birth but today have had some brown spotting, so I guess my weird body is going to continue being weird for a while longer! Today would be day 19 of my cycle if I was to be having a normal cycle.

Angel - I know what you mean about your body being a failure - I literally punch my stomach on a regular basis. Knowing I passed a virus to Isla that killed her and that there was only a 15% chance of it being passed to her. And then of that 15%, only 3% will get the hydrops she got. How can it be that we had a 2% of ever conceiving naturally, which we managed - but then she died to a 0.05% chance thing? That's just so unfair. Hating ones body seems normal to me at the moment so I sympathise. Getting it back to 'normal' seems to be such a struggle.

  This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pray4a+

hennups - thanks for sharing yur blog, it is so beautiful but so sad. I   that as time goes by the pain and sadness are replace by happier times. Life is so incrediably cruel and unfair   thinking of you and dh and of course your little   and sending  

Angel - I think you would make a wonderful counsellor


----------



## dialadink

Hennups - It is impossible to make any sense of the pain and torture. I hope that time proves to be a healer for you both. Your beautiful Isla wil always remain in your hearts - of that I am certain.  

Angel - Pray is right - you would make a wonderful counsellor and I personally would say don't put life on hold. If the dream comes true - then it's time to put things on hold for a while, but I feel we miss out on enough in our lives through IF. I would grab any opportunity wih both hands. Just my silly old opinion though.   

Pray - No baby bits in Ikea... spose they dont really do much do they?? Or do they?? 
Nice new jammies too - and just thinking who cares about the size? It's comfort that counts. Technically you can divide that by three and be practically anorexic!


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - no baby things, they do have some things but we have actually got most things now, just trying to orgnise my wardrobe better because had loads of stuff inthe wardrobe in the nursery now will have to hand that over to tha babies, don't know where to put everything   think ebay is calling   Yes think your right practically anorexic


----------



## Angel10

Hennups - Oh my love I am literally    here after reading your blog - bless you for even being able to write it, and so beautifully too - you must find it cathartic and knowing there is a place you can write about your precious Isla and somewhere to visit must be a huge comfort to you   but my sweet, please dont hurt yourself any more - you didnt make this happen to her, please try not to blame yourself, you are too special to hate yourself darling - it breaks my heart to read how you feel    I think you are incredible, you clearly have a wonderful talent with your sewing, I admire anyone who can sew a button on let alone make clothes! Please remember you are an incredibly loving beautiful human being who is loved dearly of that I am certain


----------



## Angel10

Pray/Dial - thank you for your sweet words - I will finish my training its my Plan B  Well ds is now at his friends, off to catch a train to Colchester and staying with the other 2 lads they are going with tonight, then getting a taxi to Gatwick in the morning - I did manage to cadge a nice squishy hug from him before he went, at home of course, not in front of his mate  so anyway all by myself tonight - guess I get control of the tv - must go find a nice slushy chick flick as I am in charge of the remote


----------



## hennups

Thank you all so much for your beautiful words. You have made me cry! xxx


----------



## lollipops

I'm here! I'm reading but hard to post with all the family in towie fussing around  


Hennups - your blows beautiful, really special & touching. And it breaks my heart to read how your feeling, its perfectly understandable but its heartbreaking that you feel this way & please believe me your in no way to blame for what happened to Isla, it was just a cruel cruel thing that happened, and there was no way you could have stopped or prevented it honey. I think your a brave, strong mummy.....I know you night not feel like your brave or strong but you are! The way you express yourself on your blog and talk on here proves that!  


Doddy - 3 wonderful embies! 3 is a magic number!   and its my favorite lucky number too! 


Dial - oh hun, all you can do is try & keep busy in hope that time passes quickly. your head must be all over the place with wondering if/whats happening.....im so   for you.   Hope you enjoyed your yummy kfc! X


Kt - I've struggled to keep up with it all too, our chatty ladies can sure chat!  

Pray - good luck decluttering your wardrobe! that would be an epic job in my house! things are probably growing in the back of mine! 


Angel - bless your boy off on his jollies! He's such an indepentant young man, you should be proud of him! Hope your feeling a bit brighter than you was earlier, its not easy to process a bfn, or to think of how to cope with future tx, but you will get there hun. Dont rush things and allow yourself time to heal. X

Rach - I'm loving seeing you back here and posting! Hope your poorly doggy enjoyed his day out. Your house must be like animal ark right now! 


Love to everyone else,


I'm in towie land. DB is currently asleep at mil house! She had a bath at 6pm, bottle at 7:45pm....then fell asleep! Can you believe it, she never sleeps in the evening. I'm lucky if she goes to sleep at 1am! So mil sent us on our way and im now at DH's sisters house (which is 2 doors down from mil's house) . DH's sis is away on holiday so we are here alone and its so wierd being without DB, I feel guilty leaving her but I know we need to do it as we are both knackard (I got 1 hours sleep last night! 1 bloody hour!!) I can't believe she's asleep! part of me wanted her to scream her head off to to prove to mil what she's like! But on the other hand I'm glad she's asleep as she's exhausted too.  I'm not convinced she won't end up screaming at some point tonight but at least mil hasnt had to deal with it all evening too.
Anyway, off to bed now. Night night x


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - I am so pleased u and dh r getting some long overdue rest and help, and also that db is sleeping. Amazing news! Maybe all the cuddles n fuss today has wiped her out. 
I'm sure it must feel odd to be without her, but it will do u good to rest rest rest! 
Any nice plans for tomorrow? 

Angel - did u find A film to watch? Sometimes it's nice to have your own company and full control of the tv isn't it? Xx

Well Im having a no sleeping night! Don't even really feel tired. Mind going   hope the sleep fairy visits soon cos I'm bored senseless and trying not to let my mind wander in the dark and peace is not easy!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good morning ladies! 

Dial- hope you managed to get to sleep sweetie?  

Lolli- you too my lovely? How did you sleep without little DB? And how did DB get on sleeping at the mil's? 

Angel-   hope you weren't fretting about your little boy last night   nice to have the tv/remote to yourself   what did you end up watching?

Pray- how's you hunny? Sorry for the delay in reply, but yes the visitors have gone! Thank goodness! I'm glad I don't do that very often    

Doddy- did you find something to pass the time then poppet?  

Rachel- hey you lovely lady! How's the little animal hospital? And you of course?  

Hennups- I just wanted to say that I also think your blog for little Isla is beautiful, my thoughts are with you always, lots of love to you and your dh  

Hello to anyone I've missed, I'm sorry   thinking of you all though


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!

Lollipops - hope you managed a good sleep and DB behaved for outlaws!!

Dial - hope you managed to get some sleep beautiful

KT - mornin luv!!  Is today the BBQ you don't wanna go to?  Yeah df came home with KFC then we snuggled up watching a film  

Morning to the rest of you girlies!!

What to do today!! Need a trip to the Range for some bit n bobs, mostly pink foam shrimp sweets as I'm sure I read they're great for implantation   need to do a proper.food shop too, hair colour time and maybe a.bike ride!!!  Hope our 3 are hangin in there!!


----------



## dialadink

Mornin KT - I managed to get some sleep on the sofa quite easily... and then made my way back to bed - slept through til about 7 - not too bad. 
Any chance you are going to get out of the BBQ today? Are you doing a rain dance LOL.  

Doddy - Sounds like your day is all planned out honey. Are you sure you should be going for a bike ride? I think that was on my no no list we got after EC....? Please don't do too much. I do worry about you - I know you probably feel fine, but still.  

We have got to meet the IL's at DH's Nan's this morning to pick up some garden building thing - apparently it wont fit in their car so they need to borrow us and ours - I did think I don't really need to go but the plan seems to be for us to all do 'something' afterwards. Not sure what though...?! Has to be local so it doesn't leave too much choice. 

I'm in a real dilemma with my sister. She had an awful day yesterday and I don't know what to do or say to her. Partly, I can't think of much to say that isn't going to make her feel worse - but she is in a real tough situation. Not even sure I can post about it openly on here - there has been some really 'inappropriate' behaviour in her house. I do feel for her... oe thing I can mention on here is that she also has been having some kind of bad feelings between her and her eldest daughter who is 17. They haven't fallen out but haven't spoken since 4 August. They are both stubborn. My neice lives with her Dad in Leatherhead... its always been a funny situation/relationship and a big part of the reason my sister and I didn't talk for 9 years. Anyway, my neice decided to tell my sister some home truths yesterday - BY TEXT obviously - as you do. Now I could understand some of the points she raised, but it actually seems to be borne of jealousy of the relastionship my sister has with her eldest step daughter who is 15 next weekend. I don't actually know what my neice wants to achieve - she is quite materialistic and I my sister and her husband are quite well off - so it has always seemed that as long as my sister is bank rolling whatever my neice wants, showering her with gifts and clothes etc she is happy. There seems to be a jealousy now though that other kids get the shopping trips and days out all the time. The point is - you cant make up for a lack of relationship and parenting by throwing money at the situation. 

Well I guess its a distraction for me. Sorry for waffling.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- ooo the range! I love it! And yes today's the BBQ day   we're only going for a cowpoke of hours and I've just told dh that we're going via Freeport for a looky looky as it's on the way   that might soften the blow a bit  

Dial- oh no Hun! Sounds like The bad feelings are all a bit teenage jealousy to me   the trouble is that at the end of the day your sister is the Adult and I suppose has to bee the bigger person?   It might be worth just gently pointing out to your sister what you have noticed?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- sorry, rain dance never works, they have a gazebo!


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> we're only going for a cowpoke of hours


Ok so got all sorts of images in my mind of a cowpoke


----------



## doddyclaire

I was thinking that too 

How are ya Angel?


----------



## Angel10

Moving on    morning all   

KT - aside from your cowpoking I hope you have a lovely day hun    Oh and I watched an old Ryan O Neal film last night, it was quite sweet    (cant remember what it was called though   )

Doddy - I am hoping you are joking about the bike ride Missy    or I will come over and slap your legs    and yes I too have heard that those prawn foamy sweetie things are good for implantation    so I guess you cant ring about your little embies today then? that would do my head in so dont blame you for wanting to keep busy   

Dial - morning beautiful lady - and more cr*p gets thrown your way huh     KT is right your sister is the adult and needs to be respected by her daughter but I am aware that when children live apart from a parent they can learn how to manipulate the parent into giving them things because they feel left out, I have seen this with dh's kids - they have been jealous of my dh living with my ds since day 1 truth be told, and for that reason I believe that even when they have behaved badly dh has never wanted to tell them off because he has said how can he when he dosent see them much? well for that reason 9years down the line, not one of them treats him with any respect, they are rude, selfish brats (and even more so that was confirmed last weekend!!) and possibly your neice is behaving a little like a spoiled brat too - dont get me wrong I am sure your sister isnt perfect  but it is so hard to have the boundaries and respect when a child isnt in your care 24/7 - my step son even admitted last week if him and his brother had have lived with me and dh he would be a completly different person - just a sad sign of the times    but I do hope this in-appropriate behaviour can be addressed and dealt with without too many tears   

Lolli - bless you and your sweet words to me darling    I hope you and dh got to have a lovely restful night and you are feeling better - hope DB was good too   

Morning everyone else


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Whoops!   how very apt   even my iPad knows what I'm thinking


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - morning gorgeous - I am ok thanks - ds text he is at Gatwick so now gotta worry about the flight to Zagreb - I wont settle these next few days - going to have to get my sorry ar*e back to the gym and take my mind off things    how are you feeling? any more pains babe?

KT -


----------



## Angel10

Ohhh just had a thought KT/Doddy we could have a little meet while Doddy is off? whatcha think? though not to sure when you go away KT?


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - hmm   tricky re your sister but I will say this honey - you need to stay out of it, you need to not get bogged down by anymore emotional sh1t than you have already had, sorry I know that sounds a bit cold, but you cannot carry other peoples issues when you have got so much on yourself  
Hope the time out with IL's later is ok xx

Angel - Ok ok no bike ride   TBH I cant be arsed anyway!!  Nope, not getting any news on my embies today but thats ok, we're not worrying - we looked at each other this morning and both said - they're doing just fine so mummy & daddy can relax for a day 
Its all a numbers game aint it - I look at it this way - last time 8 follies, 4 eggs 2 fertilised so in all 25% chance, this time 4 follies, 4 eggs, 3 fertilised so we're on 75% and that looks pretty good to me 
No, no more pains hun.  As for DS - he's gonna have such a good time, and its good that he stays in touch with you so much, I bet most kids dont!!

Mini-meet??  Ohh let me know when you're thinking, as already planned a few bits & pieces


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - entirely up to you when  you are free hun, and of course if KT is free and wants to share her boys with us for a day    Glad you are out of pain now hun, and phew glad you didnt go for a bike ride    loving your pma hun - wish I could have half of your positive attitude to things   and I know you are right about my ds - he will text me which is good, thats probably one of the reasons he wants to leave home, so he wont have to so much I guess   

Hope everyone is having a lovely afternoon, my dh is being a  pain, he says he feels poorly one minute then really randy the next - WTF is that about


----------



## doddyclaire

I'd say sh&g him and then tell him to get over it 

Only day free so far is Friday..... 

And as for the PMA - I feel quite lucky as I do find it easy to come by, dunno why - cant explain it - if i could then maybe I should become a counsellor eh  or bottle it & sell it!!!  I just know that life isn't over for us if this doesn't work, I do know one thing 100% - that this was our last ever fresh cycle, and if we get a frostie, we'll use it, but if it doesn't work out, i'll crack open a bottle and get on with living - too many other good things out there babe not to.  I cannot abide wallowing in self-pity, it does nothing for me, I have tried it and all it did was p!ss me off even more!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, think I'll buy some of that PMA please. I'm glad you have decided against the bike ride. I thought we were going to have to send Angel over to let your tyres down.

The cow poking did make me chuckle 

Angel, your DS sounds so lovely. You should be bursting with pride. You have done amazingly with him.

Well I've just got back from a shopping trip with the inlaws. I intended to get some new bedding but ended up getting 2 tops and a pair of trousers instead oops


----------



## doddyclaire

Peahead - like your style!!  Always good to have new threads, and you've done well losing so much weight you deserve it!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all!

Angel- hey hunny   mini meet would be nice   I've got to take the cats to the vets in the morning but I'll be free from lunch time I think, I'll double check with dh and confirm  

Doddy- hello you! What's occurrin'?   ET tomorrow? 

Rachel-   well bedding wouldn't have looked so good on ya   glad you treated yourself  

Dial- how are you poppet? Hope you haven't had anymore aggro today my darlin?  

Pray- where are you poppet? Worried about you    

Lolli- hope your weekend is going to plan and you managed to get some good sleeping last night? 

It's been very quiet today   Thought I was gonna come back to loads of pages to try and catch up on   everyone ok?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Omg! Angel, I meant to say... on Friday!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - defo think you should bottle that PMA - you would make a fortune







and I love the fact you know that your life will still go on if this doesnt work BUT it will babe   so is transfer tomorrow?  if so I guess you wont know a time until then? ohhhh am very excited for you 

Rach - clothes are much better hun  good to hear you are out and about, thank you for your lovely words about my ds - its not that I dont already know all that already  but more that I worry still so much, it drives him crackers the poor lad 

KT - hello you - let us know hun, I gotta check with my dh too  how was your cowbagging? 

Hope everyone is ok - and busy busy not hideing


----------



## Angel10

KT -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I'm sulking at the mo so when I stop sulking and speak to dh I'll let you know   cowpatting wasn't too bad   the boys were an excellent distraction


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Angel- I'm sulking at the mo so when I stop sulking and speak to dh I'll let you know  cowpatting wasn't too bad  the boys were an excellent distraction


Love it!!!


----------



## Angel10

KT - you said cowpoke, then I said cowbagging now you said cowpatting - I am proper      dh is like, whats wrong with you woman


----------



## doddyclaire

at you lot!!!

Right I am off to bed - ET is at 9.20 in the morning!!  Excited.com!!

Nite girls xx


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - good luck for et tomorrow! You will be pupo ! yay! 


love & hugs to everyone else, another scream fest tonight, mil didn't fancy having her tonight, funny that!?


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - good luck babe      will be thinking of you when I wake up, by which time you will be PUPO     

Lolli - big hugs babe


----------



## doddyclaire

Lol Angel, not planning on getting up early then?!

Lolli - sending hugs hunny xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- good luck my lovely! Exciting!   

Angel-  

Lolli- aww bless ya   big big


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good night girlies, sweet dreams


----------



## Angel10

doddyclaire said:


> Lol Angel, not planning on getting up early then?!


Wont see this ugly face until after 10am - I like my sleeping in LOL! 

KT - night sulky sue


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, I'm so excited for you for tomorrow. 

But like Angel, I won't be awake either. I'm planning a day of jim jams and not much else.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- I'll be awake darlin'!  

Angel- hope dh's snoring eased and you got some sleep?  

Rachel- pj day sounds lush  

Lolli- how are you poppet?   how's you're weekend been? 

Pray- thinking of you my lovely, hope you're ok    

Dial-   to you too my darlin', you ok poppet? 

Zoe- how's you hunny? Things all calmed down there?  

Hi to emerald, belle, Jen, hennups, henrch, Jack, aubergine, and anyone else I've missed, sorry,  hope you're ok?


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!!!  All you sleepy heads locked in the land of nod still?!

Wasn't planning on being awake this early!! 

Morning KT, have you managed to avoid the mil today?  If so, what plans you got for today?  And when is the holiday??
Your advice please poppet, mayonnaise....hellmans, can't live without it, but is it on the no-no list once pupo?  Should really dig out a list shouldn't I!!!


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, sorry been awol, had a rough weekend. Will be back later for proper catch up.

Doddy -   this morning, you will be a pupo lady soon     excited for you. lots of love and


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks Pray - you ok darl? X


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Doddy - Hellmann is fine - its the homemade kind that's a no no! 
Lots n lots of love, luck and pma for this morning. So excited for u becoming PUPO.     

Pray - Ahh Hun, what's up? Sending u  

Kt - morning sweetie - I'm ok thanks - had a busy day yesterday with the in laws, but a good distraction. 
Went to dh's nans tho wasn't expecting her to know EVERYTHING. She obviously doesn't really get it all anyway but it was ok and I managed to hold it together. Then we went out to lunch with mil and FIL and finished up with a walk about in Leigh. Was knackered though for the evening and fell asleep on the sofa!   
So what ru up to today? Xx

Lolli - hows it been at the IL's? Big hugs to u  

Rachel - enjoy ur pj day! Like ur style. X

Big hello to all the other b&b's 

Looks like it could be a lovely day out there... Hmmm what to do. ?!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- Yes you can still have hellmans mayo   it's only homemade mayo you can't have     Heres a ton of   for ya babe! 
Not entirely sure we've swerved the mil but I'm working on it! We don't go on holiday until the 6th sept, a week on Thursday


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I'm glad you're ok and had a busy day yesterday   sounds like you had a lovely afternoon   not really sure what we're doing, we're still in discussions


----------



## LadyKtcuddles




----------



## pray4a+

Dial - Sorry you are having more stress with your sis, you so don't need this just now hunni, I know you want to support her but I think you need to take time to focus on you and dh right now    sounds like you had a busy day yesterday , try and take it easy today  

Kt - OH NO NOT THE MIL  

Our lovely Doddy will be getting PUPO right now  

Rachel - I'm in the pj club today too !

Afm - got some kind of virus at the weekend, started feeing rough saturday evening and coudn't stop being sick and then the babies went really quiet, ended up at the hospital 3am sunday morning. Put me on a drip and monitored the babies, who were fine as usual, eventually got them to let me home last night. Don't need to go for bloods today so day in bed for me and having scan and bloods tomorrow.


----------



## doddyclaire

Goodness me - Pray - sounds like you had one hell of a weekend, and not in a good way - I hope you're feeling much better now, you stay in those pj's hun!!

KT - Oh no   not the MIL  

So - we're PUPO!!!  Got a ten-cell and a six-cell onboard, she said they're not perfect but they're ok, and our third is being monitored for a couple more days to see if its suitable for freezing!!  We've never done so well!  Am proper chuffed!
Sorry it took a while to update you but we had to stop off at PC world for the fella


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - finally - have been chomping at the bit here - well congratulations darling on being pupo - go Doddy     

Morning all   

KT - oh bu**er not the MIL - was that what the sulking was about last night?   

Pray - oh hun, sorry you have been back into hospital    and poorly too - rest now hun, and thank goodness those little bub's of yours are ok


----------



## doddyclaire

Sorry Angel - I thought you might still be asleep   LOL!!  Only kidding!! xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Pray, welcome to the jim jam club. So sorry you have had such a rough weekend. Lots of resting today for you & I hope you stay of the 

Doddy, that's brilliant news. I'm so pleased for you. 

KT, Oh no not the mil <img src=http://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/rtfm/t2416.gif>

Angel, any plans for today ??

Dial, I reckon a day of nothingness for you today. Maybe a nice film and some nice food, you deserve it.


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - cheekey







 I was up at 10.30 I'll have you know 

Rach - morning lovely - hmmmm plans so far have been strip bed, cleaned bedroom, now gotta cut dh's hair - I guess we will have to slip some  or he will go on about the fact he is at work the next 2 nights  honestly, it didnt take him long to start putting the pressure on for cuddles of the moving kind  I am loving your smilies


----------



## Angel10

This is for those still in your pj's 







me included


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - yah        fantastic news lovely pupo lady, now feet up and join the pj club  

Angel - love our teddy  

Rachel - Smilie is very appt. cause thats were I have spent most of the weekend and am still there   well not right now you will bw pleased to know   how are your poorly pets ?

Dial - Hope you are having a lovely restful day and are part of the pj gang  

Lolli - See miss DB has outwitted the mil   Did you get one night on your own ? hope you managed to catch up with a bit of sleep  

 to all our other lovely B&B's


----------



## lollipops

Hello hello, 


Doddy - so chuffed to hear your pupo! Wonderful! So pleased for you! 


Battery on phone nearly dead. Driving home from towie now. X


----------



## hennups

Congrats on being PUPO Doddy! xx

p.s. I'm still in my pj's and it's 1.20pm!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Lol and I just had one of prays granny naps


----------



## pray4a+

What party animals we are   party on B&B's


----------



## BathBelle

Claire, YAY       you're PUPO    

Sorry I've been such a [email protected] ff recently   and I've not had a chance to read back so I apologise if I've missed anyones news.  But I see Rach is back


----------



## jack12

am SOOOOOOOOO chuffed to bits for you doddy. Bet you just over the moon!!!!!! now we need lots of rest, positivity and good thoughts babe. Come on embies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Shall be on later on as am work tonite  shall have a good read back then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww thanks girls   xxxx


----------



## lollipops

I am home!

DB slept the journey home too    But that was only because she was up screaming until 5am   

I have put loads of family pics on ** as my family and Lee's family keep hounding me to put them online....so lots of boring pics of random members of both of families!  

DB now starting the nightly screaming fit, so my aim to go on ** then do personals on here has been scuppered!

Will try and catch up properly later, won't be around much in the morn though as DB has a hip scan at hospital (nothing major, just what they do for breech babies)

Sooooooooo pleased for DODDY!!!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - hello darling - those pics of DB are gorgeous huni - she is changing so much  and is totally beautiful just like her Mummy  hope all goes well tomorrow lovely and hope you get to have some rest tonight  

Doddy - how are you doing PUPO lady  are you seeing the lovely Wayne at all during your 2ww? I guess I should get back to him myself too 

Jack - lovely to 'see' you hun  how much longer will you have to work for darlin'? 

Belle - hello hun - we understand if you dont get around to posting much  just like to know you and our lovely nephew are doing ok 

Pray - lets get this party started









All alone again tonight, need to DO something before I drive myself around the twist - just so friggin BORED


----------



## doddyclaire

Welcome home Lolli!!  Hope tomorrow goes well, and I hope tonight isnt as bad as you're expecting  

Hi Angel - Yeah i'm in on Wed but only seeing him once a week as per usual, and yes you should - I bet he's getting worried bout ya  
Hmm....something for tonight....good film?  Sort out a cupboard or two?!  LOL!!  No great ideas sorry!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - thanks for the suggestions, had a look on sky but cant find anything I really fancy, though just started trying to watch puss in boots - thats how desperate I am  glad you are in with Wayne this week - he will be on tender hooks with you on your 2ww darlin' he just wants us girls to be successful    I will ring him tomorrow I think, I need to get back on track and am guessing a good old one to one session will help me off load all the cr*p flying around in my head  off to get another sherbet lemon - been hooked on them sense my 2ww for some reason, not good for me nashers though


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh I love that film!!! Me & mum cracked up at that!!  Yep definitely get booked back in hun, it can only do ya good


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening!

Right girls, where we at?

Doddy- yay PUPO girly!    http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-
happy036.gif

Angel-  hello my lovely! Hope you've found something to watch? My sulking was because dh had said something, can't even remember what now  but I dragged it out until this morning  he's been very attentive all day  and yes I can do Friday from about 12 onwards?

Pray- poppet, I'm so sorry you've been poorly again  my sixth sense is back into full swing as I was really worried about you and rightly so  hope you had a good rest rest rest pj day 

Lolli- hey Hun! Glad you're home safe and sound  I bet your pleased to be home too 

Rachel-  hey gorgeous! How was your lazy day Hun? 

Hi to Jack, belle, hennups and all you other gorgeous lot 

Well we went to the garden centre and when we got back the the mil was here, I put toy story 3 on for her, it
kept her quiet  she didn't leave until 7  but normality has been resumed...I have a glass of much needed wine in my hand and I'm just about to tuck into my dinner  all good!


----------



## dialadink

Ooh thought there would be pages and pages to catch up on. Not too bad girls. 

Zoe - I know I have been occupied with family but I'm missing u... Come back soon! Ds

Pray - I too had a feeling something was wrong when we hadn't heard from u.. Hope ur feeling better soon but pleased the babies are unaffected and doing great. Keep resting and let us know how ur tests n scan goes tomorrow. Xxx

Doddy - still chuffed as nuts for ya! Did u get a brekkie to rival mine? X

Kt - doesn't sound like a bad day... Made me chuckle u putting toy story on for mil! Lol x

Angel - deffo get hassle back into wayne and the gym.. It's so good for u ! Ds

Lolli - loved the ** pics- hope u had a good weekend with the towie family! Did u get any pie n mash? Xx

Rachel - how was ur chilling day? I didn't get mine - we went to the zoo. Just couldn't have a day stuck indoors. Was nice tho! Have decided I want a giraffe and a meerkat? Do u reckon it's doable? X

Belle - lovely to see ur post. Be lovely to hear how u and ed r doing.z's

Hennups - hi hun. Have u been spending the weekend with dh or ru still away staying with family ??

Hello to anyone I missed. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   how are you darlin'? how was your day poppet?


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - What a way to shut the MiL up!!  Hope you're still enjoying your vino!!  Love the pics of your cheeky chappies that have just appeared an **!!!

Dial - Hey darl, how was the zoo??  Did ya find the lion?!  Hope you had a good day, nope we didn't manage to rival your brekkie but we did demolish a load of cheese on toast   

Right  this little lady has done feck all except slob on the sofa all day so gonna take myself off to bed!!  Nite nte xx


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> Have decided I want a giraffe and a meerkat? Do u reckon it's doable?










heres a giraffe for you babe


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- thanks Hun   night night sweet dreams gorgeous


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- that giraffe is sooooooo cute!


----------



## dialadink

Nitey nite doddy!  

Kt - I'm ok thanks honey. Just finding I need to keep occupied. Was nice to be out and about today. Think it was a bit too physical as I needed lots of stops and had some aches... But I'm ok. 
Still no change physically. We decided to go for an Indian buffet tonight which was lush... Feel a tad full now though.   

Back to 'w' (don't wanna say it) tomorrow. Only three whole days for me though so not too bad. 
Envious of ur little meet on friday.. Have extra hugs for me! Xx

Angel - love my giraffe. Mil bought me a furry toy one... I actually has my eye on the real life one though!   they are so pretty! X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- aww bless you hunny   giraffes have beautiful eyelashes don't they    booo to being back to 'w'   very jealous of your Indian buffet though...nummy nummy


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, maybe next time you could slip the mil some calpol so she can have a little snooze 

Dial, I've always wanted a meercat too !!!  I even told DH that if ivf doesn't work he has to get me a monkey as it's close enough 

Doddy, sleep well Hun. Hope those little embies are digging deep as we speak.

Angel, I think the gym will do you good Hun. I think it will get out some of those frustrations. 

Well I had big plans to do all my washing and ironing and even dye my hair but all I managed was a pray granny nap.

Pray, I hope this isn't you today.


----------



## dialadink

Precisely their eyes are gorg.. They all look like girls to me!   

Rachel - practically the same thing... Little monkey! X

Right, not sure I'm gonna stay awake much longer so time to start getting ready for beddy byes! 
I'll say goodnight now girls. 
'see' u all tomorrow.


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

finally....I've read through the ten thousand pages since I last posted...good grief how much chatter and news   I've been cheeky and sent texts to some of you with major happenings while I've been awol with family  

now forgive me for bits I miss as I'm knackered and have a rubbish memory on a good day nevermind after reading ten thousand pages of news  

kt, yeay for harrison's (it was harrison wasn't it, now I've written that it might have been sebastian??) cradle cap getting better and becoming a blondie   love your holiday plan for the bedrooms and love your mil silencer today   glad you got through your sister's visit and her strange parenting style  

dial,   hope you've got a nice big garden for your giraffe and meerkat (sp?) pleased you have an understanding boss and I think you are amazing how you are coping with each day and all your family stuff on top of your own stuff   

angel, right.....no negative thoughts from you missy   I read some somewhere, hope your cars are all better, flippin' cheeky person hurting your cars   well done in sorting ds out for his hols, oh and most importantly I've copied your smiliey central thing but what bit do you copy to get them on a post?? well done dh for sorting a night away, bless him, you've got a good 'un there   

doddy, yippeeee pupo lady, hope you are having a nice rest and nice time off work with feets up while those two embies settle in   

lolli, glad you are back safe and sound from the in laws, funny how mil declined to have DB on the second night wasn't it, hope you had a nice time visiting though and now you must be in everyone's good books, I'll be in my mil's bad books, not been over for about four weeks    hope DB's scan is ok tomorrow, never heard of it before but in fairness no reason why I would either, we've got archie at the hospital to with a consultant pediatric surgeon about his bum....to me it looks near enough completely healed so hopefully we won't be needing their services but a follow up will be reasuring that there is nothing more sinister with his bum bless him  

rachel, YEAY!!!!! you're back, sooo pleased, you've been missed on here   how's your animal hospital doing?  

pray, wow! what a cack scary weekend you've had, glad all is ok though and yeay to seeing your two tomorrow  

belle, jen, faith, aub, jack, hennups lovely to see you all post for whatever the reason, hope you are all doing well.

oooh loved the number of us in pj's today, I was until lunch time too  

see I'm flagging already, how can I forget everything so quickly..I've always been like it, I'll post this go to be and then remember all sorts so there may be random posts through the night   

my scan went fine by the way, thank you for whoever had been asking, typically they tell you naff all and my nice doctor has the cheeky to be on holiday at the moment so I want to wait for her to come back so still none the wiser. had a lush catch up with my sister, neice and nephew, they are so funny and adore archie even when he peed on them both in the bath they all had together, that boy's pee has some range I tell you!     
wsd was here on and off when my mum was here and was here the morning my sister arrived on thurs but thankfully has not been back since and has now fallen out with dh so will hopefully b*gger off for a bit longer too even though there are bags and bags of clothes and nappies that she dumped in my garage (that girl must have endless amounts of clothes as she doesn't seem to care where she dumps stuff   ) anyway, enough of her, I'm enjoying the fact she isn't here, long may it last  

I'm off to bed now too, just needed to catch up with you all, again sorry for all the personals I have missed but I have read it all x x x


----------



## Angel10

Dial - night night sweetie - love and squeezes to you









KT - I dont think I replied to you earlier  midday will be good for me if that fits in with Doddy - would be nice just to see ya for a hug - am in the need for KT cuddles







I too laughed at you sticking your MIL in front of Toy Story 3









Rach - thanks hun - I know I need to get back to the gym, but am struggling to get out of this lazy bum mode - your little monkey is so cute







I found this one, he is well scary LOL! hows the pussy hamster hun?









Pray - where you dissapeared to hun? hope you are ok 

Doddy - night babes - sweet dreams 

Zoe - hello lovely stranger -







click on the smiley graphic hun - copy and paste - its great fun as you can see







and all I can say to you is BLOODY STEP KIDS







will send you a proper reply on ** tomorrow hunni - am off to bedfordshire too


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - just caught your new picture of Archie - he is sooooooo gorgeous - he is going to break some hearts when he is older


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Rachel- ooo good thinking! I like it! Will bare it in mind for next time 

Dial- sleep well hunny, sweet dreams 

Zoe- oh I am glad you had a lovely time with your family and the wsd wasn't around to ruin it for you  archie peeing made me chuckle  and yes it was Harrison with the cradle cap 

Angel- that's ok darlin'  and I've got loads of  for you poppet 

I'm fading fast too, so I think I'm off to bed soon too...night night and sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## jack12

Im jealous, ive gotta be up all nite   xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

KT - thanks babe - may need the







too once I start  night gorgeous 

Jack - bless you, sorry you will be up most of the night hunny   when will you finish work do you know?? xxxxxxx


----------



## zoe25

thanks angel, love your new pic of little ds too x x

kt, so chuffed i got the right boy, lexi, my neice told granny on the phone today about archie peeing on her  

jack..poo! hope work isnt too bad x x

sleep well ladies x x x


----------



## dialadink

Zoe -    fab to see ur post! Glad wsd has buggered off, hopefully it'll last a while as she's fallen out with dh. Hope he's seen more of her true colours. 
Bet u will be missing all the family? Archie will have to go back to tiddling on mummy bless him!   
When will u get to see ur nice gp for results? Is it archies appt tomorrow? Fingers crossed all ok with his bot bot now. Love his new pic too Xxx

Lolli - meant to say hope all straight forward at db's appt tomorrow. Xxxx

Jack - how u doing Hun? Bored? What time do u finish ur shift? 
Xx

Doddy - meant to ask, when is otd? Is it a 2 week from ET jobby? Xx

So it's a no sleeping night for me. Every other night... Doing my brain in - its like clockwork! 1am - 4am every time!   so frustrating!


----------



## jack12

hey all, well finish at 730......hurrah!!!!!!!!!!! Just sat having a mint tea. Work not too bad but am sooooooooo tired i could drop off on the spot!!! DP is 40 today so gotta stay awake and treat him like a king all day bless him...altho mite have to sneak in a granny nap somewhere!!!!   Am sat trying to do paperwork here but 'almost' dropping off, SO not a good look infront of the doctors lolol!!! xxxx


----------



## jack12

and just checked out the handsome boy on the block....mr archie!!!! How gorgeous is he zoe?? xxxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Jack -   to ur dp. Any special plans? Hope u aren't back to work again after planning to stay up all day.?? U can't be! 
How have u been anyway? Feeling ok now? How many weeks r u now Hun? I can't keep up. Have u worked out when u will start mleave? Xx


----------



## jack12

Honestly hun i feel bad talking bout it.    am 23weeks now, shall finish work at 32 weeks. Am just plodding on til then if my back holds out!!! How are you feeling hun anyway xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Don't ever feel bad jack - we r all so happy for u and dp! U deserve ur happiness. 
Only 9 wks to go then!... And counting I bet! 
Have u started on the nursery yet? 
I'm ok. I'm still in limbo really so trying not to let myself think about it at all. It's just another wait. I feel ok, though I think symptoms are disappearing. No bleed so will just have to see what Fridays scan shows. I'm not expecting any change though. Was so scared about poss ectopic I think it's numbed me to everything else really. The waiting can drive u mad though so I'm doing all I can to keep busy and take it one day at a time. Doesn't help when I'm not sleeping though!!  
Anyway, it's almost the sort of time I usually drop back off to sleep, so think I'll grab a drink, pop me phone back on charge and hope I doze off for an hour or so til dh gets up! 
Hope the rest of the night flies by for u Hun xxxxxx


----------



## jack12

I think you are so brave hun. Wish friday would just hurry up for you. Try get back sleep hun, have an hour for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoe25

dial, hope you are asleep now x x yes dh is getting more ugly glimpses of wsd, it is just like ge goes under an oblivious spell when she is here  house is very quiet with none of my family here but my dad is up next tues so we'll see how that goes i dontreally have any sort of relationship with my dad do its alwys wuite hard work. yes archie is off to see his consultant tomorrow (well.technically today!) and im seeing my nice dr the monday aftrr next although keeping an eye out for cancellations. archie was probably bored out of his skull today without his cousins to entertain him, probably why he had a three hpur nap  hope work is kind to you for a tuesday and that you are in the land of nod right now x x 

jack, 23 weeks...thats fantastic and you only have two hours left at worl, hope they fly so you can get home and have lovrly celrbrations wotj dp....just imagine what his next birtjday will be like  x x thanks fpr tje compliment about archie


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Hope you managed to get back to sleep hun, and I hope work isn't too grim for you today   OTD is two weeks  

Jack - Hey poppet!!  Happy birthday to your wonderful DP!!  And 23 weeks!!  Soooo excited for you both xxx

Zoe - Hey babes, good to see you back, lush pic, and thanks so much for all your texts & pic this week    Been fab!!  So pleased WSD has fallen out with DH, I really hope she doesn't darken your door for a very long time!  Hope Archies appt goes well 

Lolli - I hope Miss DB's appt goes well too!

Angel & KT - Yeah Friday after 12 is fine by me - should I take out shares in Kleenex??!

Rachel - Meerkats are sooo cute!!  My nephew is obsessed with them!!  He'll be gutted when he sees my pics from the zoo last weekend!!  

Hope the rest of you beauties are ok!!  Sparrows must have been cracking farts again this morning    
Anyway - busy day today, lots of housework, and some baking then me & a friend off to a clairvoiyant this evening


----------



## doddyclaire

Postie's been    
DF had ordered me a massive tub of foam shrimps - 300 of the lil beauties  
 Gonna enjoy them


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - ooh have fun at the Clairvoyant, can't wait to hear bout that!   enjoy ya Shrimps Hun... No sharing! Xxx

Jack - home yet? Have a fab day! X

Zoe - ooh the dad visit - that should be erm interesting. Is he coming over on his own? X

Well I didn't get back to sleep til after half 5 ... Feel awful now. I've oh had 3 hrs!   if this carries on much longer I'll have to speak to the gp I think cos it's just silly. Don't really wanna take anything if I can avoid it but I can't let it get much worse, and it's not like I can catch up in the day... They seem to frown upon that at work..


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Aww   thats not good.  Can you use Bach flower rememdy stuff?  Our GP suggested it to DF when he was having probs.....


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Sorry wasn't around yesterday, still feeling a bit pants. I'm reading and will catch up with personals later  

Zoe & Lolli - Hope both bubba's get on ok at hospital today

Doddy - snuggle in well wee embies  

Dial -


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - What's that stuff? Never heard of it.  

Pray - Sending you some of these honey.         Sorry you are still feeling pants. Let us know when you are back from hosp. xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Pray - hope you're feeling better hun xx

Dial - try Holland & Barratt xx


----------



## Faithope

Hola from spain   

I have been very silly and got very burnt legs   ended up in floods of tears cos I was in so much pain   so I wet two towels and wrapped me legs up and 
Laid like that in the night, feel better this morning but staying on my shaded balcony today,fly home tomorrow. 

I have a lot to catch up on,forgot to bookmark the new thread and thought you lot weren't very chatty  

Excuse typos,can't work this iPad at all


----------



## Ale40

Faith, drink water like it's going out of fashion and splish-splash apres solaire and sun screen on those yummy legs!!!  

Aw, Spain, haven't been there since 2003... How tick is that? :/

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Hello all,


What a morning.....I've been up all night with DB & also because  I have terrible tummy pains.....I have had a funny tummy all weekend but it went up a notch last night.
I've got to get DB to her appointment & I feel like scrunching up in a ball on the bed! DH said he will come home if he has too but I've took some Cocodomol so hope that works.


Zoe - missed you! My Archie is sooooo cute! I think we are due some ** pics hun! I gathered you were busy having fun with your family. Sounds like u did! Sod wsd, forget her!   Main thing is Archie got lots of love,cuddles and attention! So the scan went well then? Hope you get the results soon, be a weight off your mind I'm sure! So what's your plan for this week? X


Dial - your trip to the zoo sounded like fun! Love girraffes, they are gorgeous big beasts! Your doing so well hun, I'm so pleased your talking to us on here and letting us help you through....I know Friday can't come quick enough for you, you need to know one way or the other. Maybe ask your gp to give u something for sleepies, nothing worse than no sleep night after night (o should know,lol) get something to help you hun. X

Angel - Bet Wayne can work some magic hun! And I love your photo of your boy, he was one little cutie pie! Bet he still is! He's prob having a fab time now on his hollibobs.....oh to be that age again & completely care free! So what's your plan today? X

Doddy - my pupo girlie! You enjoy scoffing those sweetie! How cute is your DP to send you them! Bless him, they do have their uses sometimes!  


Kt - some nice pics on ** of a bbq or something you went too, your boys are so smiley in them all, such happy little Munchkins! What u up to today then? X

Pray - oh no hun, are you bk in hospital? I think I may have missed that news?! Sorry! Oh you must be sick of the sight of it there, wish I lived closer I would come visit! X

Jack - 23 weeks! Wow! How was the night shift? X

Faith - enjoy your last day hun.x


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - Cool towels sounds like a good plan, hope you can enjoy your last day, safe journey home 

Lolli - Oh you poor thing   really wish we could help in some way darlin, you need a trip to the docs yourself honey - because if you're not well then coping with that little madam is gonna be even harder.... xx

So.....first proper day of hols, kitchen & hall floors cleaned, sausage rolls in the oven, been to farm shop for meat, gonna have a spot of brunch in a sec then on with some more


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Homemade sausage rolls? I'm on my way!   LOVELY! Don't over do it though missy - I am keeping my eye on you!   

Lolli - Honestly I don't think either of us can much longer with the lack of sleep - mind you - yours must be doubly hard as I am certain your day is a lot more tiring than mine.  
Doddy is right - you need to get checked out - we can't have a poorly mumma you know. Hope the appt has gone well for DB. xx

Faith - Try to enjoy your last day - even if it is chilling in shade   Safe flight home - back to reality.   xx

Ale - Hey hun - how you doing? x

Pray -   Where u at? Hope they haven't kept you in... oooh I do worry about you honey. Big hugs!    

Emerald - where ru? have you managed to get a day off following your bank holiday weekend?? We need to hear from you honey. xx

Angel - where ru today Mrs? What ru up to? Preparing and packing for your night away tomorrow? x

Is it lunch time yet? I'm hank marvin today. So far I have devoured a banana, two fromage frais, a milkshake, and a turkey roll.. my tummy is now rumbling and I have heartburn!   Not fair is it??


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* hi Hun, I was using factor 20, have after sun that has been in the fridge so is bliss to squirt on the skin  you must visit Spain soon, it's so lovely  how are you doing?

*Doddyclaire* congrats on having two on board, have my fingers, toes and everything crossed xxx

*Dial* how are you doing Hun? I was so upset to see your news that hubby asked what was wrong 

*Lollipops* hello Hun, db still giving you the run around then  huge hugs xxx

Big hello to pray,Zoe, angel, hen ups, pea head, jack and everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Er, please excuse me for gatecrashing your lovely thread ladies, I am a guilty stalker and have been for a while as I like to check on how all you ladies I remember from Snowdrops are all doing.  So happy for the ladies I remember who have fantastic news, KT, Bath Belle, Jack, and it's really good to see you posting again Rachel.  But am crashing in just to say to you Doddy that I am wishing you the best of luck, so massively rooting for you and hoping that this is the one xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww thanks honey - thats so sweet!!  Do I spy on your detail you're trying again??!  xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yup, in the cycle after next all being well.  Ideally would have had a longer gap but I am 39 next month and given how long it took us to get Emilia, feeling the need to crack on.  

How are you feeling?  Oh and by the way since I read your post earlier have been totally gagging for a sausage roll!  Were they nice?


----------



## doddyclaire

Must admit I do love seeing your ** updates of her, and your driving escapades!!
Well I guess there's never a better time is there, really hope that its an easy time for you, would be lovely for her to have a sibling, and I bet your families would enjoy another one too!!
I'm feeling good thanks, seems to be an easy ride so far!!  Trying not to do the whole "day" thing as in today is day 2 of the 2ww, i'll drive myself crackers   Only got this week off work and back to the grindstone next week.
Sausage rolls are good, I jazz the meat up a bit with lea & perrins and a drop of thyme - think our friends will approve tonight!!


----------



## lollipops

Hello and Welcome Mrs Rock -   . Good luck with your upcoming tx!   


Doddy- Are you making homemade sausage rolls?    If so I    to you! I LOVE sausage rolls and woulod lobe to be able to make them, I tried once and honestly they came out deformed and undercooked!    

Ale- Hi you!!! How are you? x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Those sausage rolls sound gorgeous!!  Doddy I think going back to work after a week is a good idea, the 2ww can be such torment anything which passes the time has to help a bit.  But this week - enjoy putting your feet up   

Hello Lollipops, thank you.  I do love your little girl's name, so pretty.  How has she been lately, was following your struggles with her crying and reflux, think you are doing amazingly.


----------



## lollipops

Hi Mrs Rock- She's still screaing but thanks for asking!    I can't wait for the day that I can answer that question with a ''she's much better thankyoou'' but for now we are stuck in the screaming colic/ reflux hell! She's 2 months old today, so only another 1 -2 months before she should start improving!   
How are you feeling about trying again? x


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, Scan went well, both babies are doing great just me that's not   wanted to keep me in again but got so distressed  the finally let me home. Been monitored all day but home and just heading for bed.

Welcome Mrs Rock,

Lolli - how did Darcey-Bella get on at her hip check ?

Zoe - How did archie get on, hope he doesn't need to go back 

Doddy - sounds like a busy day, make sure you are not overdoing it !

Dial -   hope you ok hun, and thanks for worrying about me  

Kt - Love the idea of mil in front of toy story   will have to try that one on mine when she comes home !

Angel - you ok hun, your very quiet today.

Faith -  enjoy your last day  that seems to have been a really quick week  

 to all our B&B's


----------



## Mrs Rock

My goodness Lollipops poor you.  And her too.  Does her medication make any difference at all?  I am currently going up and down to E in her cot who is adamant she is not going to sleep and shouting her head off about it.  But she hardly ever does this and I know there's nothing actually wrong with her, she's just being stubborn.  I think you sound like you're coping so much better than I would with all the crying.  Hopefully she grows out of it soon.  My friend''s baby had colic and from 12 weeks she was much improved.  My friend also did Gina Ford with her although I don't know whether it was that which that helped or not.  

Feeling a bit ambivalent about trying again.  Would love another one with all my heart, but feeling not very positive because we had so many BFNs before and we don't have the money or time given my age for another 5 goes!  And I hate stims with a passion as they flare up a separate medical condition I have which causes me a lot of pain.  And if it did work, think it would be quite hard to cope with 2 so close in age.  But of course I would just knuckle down to that and count my blessings were I to be so lucky!

Hi there Pray I'm glad they let you home and your bubbas are fine.

Is my extremely rude gatecrashing the reason it's quiet


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs Rock, lovely to 'see' you. Baby E looks like a sweetheart. Keep us up to date with your tx. I seem to keep trying to put my FET off because I just can't face it so I admire you starting again when you have a little one to keep you busy.

Lolli, it must be a complete nightmare for you. It seems so unfair after you had such a worrying pregnancy aswell.

Doddy, I hope you have those feet up now and stop over doing things woman !!!!!

Pray, I feel sorry for those people at hospital when they have to tell you you need to stay in  . I'm glad you are home though so we can keep an eye on you. I really hope you start to feel better after a good sleep.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening! 

How's my gorgeous girlies then? Sorry I haven't read back, been busy busy   I will once dh has made a coffee   just want to say hi to you all and helloooooooo to mrs rock! Lovely to see you!


----------



## lollipops

KT- Bless ya, what you been up to then? Wish my DH would make me a coffee! He's such a grump lately as he's working long hours   

Mrs Rock - I hope DB's colic improves at 12 weeks rather than 16 weeks, I don't think I could cope with it till then! I have Gina Fords books but I don't think DB is in any fit state to try and push a routine, she is literally screaming her head off no and it will continue into the early hours    Once she's rid of this colic I will start to get some sort of bedtime routine established. I hope your next cycle works hun, its not easy to decide to try again, I know I couldnt do it so I can only aplaud you! Lets hope your little E will soon have a bro or sis!


Pray- Good for you! I know they mean well by keeping a close eye on you but your only human and can only take so many nights in hopsital before you go mad! Rest up at home hun and I hope your tucked up bed by now. x

Gotta go DB is screaming and DH is looking at me to take her off him!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right then...

Doddy- shrimps! Yummmmyy   we had loooooooooaaaaads of those at the weekend   let us know what the clairvoyant says, we neeeeeeeeed to know  

Dial- hope your catching up on some zzzzzzzz now Hun, big   sweetie  

Lolli- how's your tummy sweetie?   I was at my mums today   and coffee after dinner is a blue job!  

Mrs rock- like I said...it's lovely to see you hunny! You can gatecrash all you like   and just look at your little baby poppet, she's beautiful! Good luck with your up and coming tx   

Pray- Im glad all is ok with those little bubbas   big   poppet, I hope you're feeling better after a good nights sleep, hope you're going to be resting tomorrow hunny?  

Angel- where are you at lady? Hope you're ok darlin'?  

Rachel- how are you my lovely? How are those lovely animals?  

Hi to everyone else! 

Afm, I was at my mums today, didn't do any cleaning though   tried to update my iPad software 3 times but to no avail   got me really annoyed in the end! Might have to read a bit more about how to do it as obviously following the instruction doesn't work


----------



## Angel10

Cooeee  

Am here but on phone so will be short and sweet, like me lol  

PRay...You are a worry to us my lovely, just glad you're home sweetheart, I may have to move up to Scotland, it Is up isn't it?   anyway...wanna come take care of ya!!  

Kt...damn technology   though makes you cross when you waste so much time! Friday you free after midday? THeres a train that gets in at 12.21 if that's any good?  

Doddy...is that ok with you for Friday? hope you've not over done it today  


DIal...hope you're ok darlin


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Whoops, nodded off then!  

Angel- yes that sounds about perfect for me on Friday! Are we lunching it in Chelmsford?


----------



## Angel10

Kt...why not? SOunds good to me   xxx


----------



## zoe25

doddy, soooo how did it go??   pleased you didnt mond me bugging you by text  any shrimps or sausage rolls left, both of  which i want to eat now x x

pray, hope you are starting to feel better, archie got on fine thank you, we asked to be kept on the service for a sux month review as there is a tiny bit left rather than having to get re-referred by the gp x x

kt, glad you gave the cleaning a rest today at your mums, any nice plans tonirrow, you seem to be mega busy x x

lolli, oh i feel for you so much i hope DB gets better and 12 weeks  instead of 16...fingers crossed x x

dial, hope you are sleeping tonight lovely x x

angel, how was your day?? x x

mrs rock, hello  hope your lovely lo is keeping you busy and good luck for your next tx x x

hey rachel, hows you and your animal hosipital x x

apparently wsd is staying over tomorrow night....oh the joys, love the way how she desclares she is coming over and doesnt bother to ask  good job im out all day the next day


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies 

few jobs to do while dh sleeps off his nigjt out last night  

what have you all got planned for today?? x x x


----------



## lollipops

Morning zoe,


I'm hopefully going to the doctors with DB as she's badly consipated and the poor things so uncomfortable  its her reflux medication that cause it, so hoping the doctor will give me something to help her 'go' - feel like all I'm doing is pumping her full of crappy meds tho! 

Last night Alf kept staring at something on the living room wall,when I got up to look there was a massive spider! I screamed, woke DB up,ran upstairs woke DH up & told him to get downstairs and get rid of it, by the time DH got out of bed the spider had gone, so I made DH pull out the sofas, coffee table etc ( all the while he moaned his backside off that I had woke him up) but we couldn't see/find it. Then I looked down and it was by my foot!! I screamed and Alf ran up to me and ate the whole thing in one go! 
Me & DH burst out laughing, DB was crying, the dog was hyped up from my screaming , our furniture was all over the place! And all this at 11:45pm at night  

Anyhoo, what jobs you got to do today? X


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Lolli - Oh hunni, you had me   when I  read about your antics last night, sorry, I know it must have been scary but did make me laugh at the thought  

Zoe - Glad doc was pleased with Archie but your right to keep on the books just in case. Can't believe wsd is coming back  you really are a saint  

Angel - thanks for worry about me hun   i'm fine just had to point out to dr that I am more stressed in there. I am sensible and won't do anything to put the babies at risk but need to be at home. I am checking my bp every 4hrs and will go back if I movements slow down, but no worries there they have been jumping oon my bladder non stop since 4 o'clock   Hope your not stressing too much about ds on his hols, I'm sure he is having a ball.

I'm sofa surfing again today ! need to try and find a good movie I think.


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning morning!!

Pray - You make sure you ARE takin it easy poppet!!  Sofa-surfing sounds like the ideal thing for you 

Lolli - I too had a chuckle at your arachnid adventures, I hate them, DF told me to look in the bath last night when I got in, and I swear this monster wearing hobnailed boots winked at me!!!  I made him deal with it of couse - blue job!!!

Zoe - Oh I am so pleased your back, your typos have me in bits!!!  Grr   to that bloody WSD  

Mrs R - I was just thinking to myself last night that i'm glad you found us again!!  I really love it when an old "friend" pops up on here and joins in!!

Angel & KT - will pm you both re: Friday

AFM - last night was ok, it wasn't a private reading but there was about 50 of us, I felt she was a bit wishy-washy and some of her "links" were tenuous so took it all with a pinch of salt, was a nite out after all   I am booked for a private with a proper good one but not til March.  Got a bit of belly ache this morning, not cramps as such, not period pains either, but am aware of something.....
Hoping to get that call today about our third embie and whether its good enough to freeze, and then i'm off out for my first wedding dress shop appointment with bestie     really excited!!!!


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - Blue job !!! my dirty mind read that as something else   thought it was his reward for catching the spider   enjoy the weding dress shopping I loved, loved ,loved it. Pity you will have to give the champers a miss ! All sounds good on the pupo front sounds like wee embies are snuggling in nicely.


----------



## doddyclaire

Pray - morning hun!!  I just lurve champers, but am willing to sacrifice it all if one (or both) of these beauts takes 
As for DF's "rewards" - nope, he's not getting any!!!  Nurse said no sex, so no sex it is, my arms ache too much for hand jobs and the other is completely out of the question!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Just had the call, the third one stopped developing, so this really is it.....


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Zoe- morning Hun!   that wsd seems to have a lot of people jumping through hoops for her   What are you up to today? We haven't got anything planned today   although I have a feeling one of my friends will be popping over this arvo which will be nice as we've not seen her for a while  

Lolli-   to your spider drama last night! I dreamt about spiders last night, ones on the wall, ones in my shoes, and some just crawling about   gonna look in my dream book and see what it means   I hope the dr gives DB something for being all bunged up bless her, I was told a bit of orange juice in some cooled boiled water  

Pray-   I'm glad you're looking after yourself sweetie, it's not as if you're not qualified is it!     
ps, toy story 3 is good if you haven't already seen it  

Doddy- morning! Yay wedding dress shopping!   exciting! Extra   for you darlin!


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - I'm thinking you won't be needing a frostie anyway, this WILL be it!   


Pray - mummy always knows best, so you do what feels right for you & if that's being in the comfort of your own home then so be it! Stuff them & their lumpy beds and rubbish food.x


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy _ lolli's right, no frosties needed   

Lolli - Hope the gp gives you something to help poor Darcey-Bella, it is such a vicious circle, you give her something to help her colic and it bungs her up   I'm   that all settles soon  

Kt - haven't seen Toy story 3, will have a look and see if its on the virgin film list. Bet your counting down the days to your hols   have a nice   with your friend this afternoon.


----------



## Ale40

*Doddy* - The little pips will do the trick!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello girls! 

Well we're having a no sharing day!    my friend hasn't come   And I have 2 very clingy and very tired asleep boys in my arms  

Pray- what did you choose to watch in the end then Hun?  

Ale- hi Hun! 

Looks like everyone is having a busy day  

Where's our dial, and angel, and Zoe then? Mrs Rock, how are you & your gorgeous girl  today?


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - a lovely no sharing day   still trying to get my head round the practicalities of cuddling 2 at the same time   but guess i'll learn quickly   Couldn't find toy story on virgin so ended up watching father of the bride 2, have seen it before but did make me laugh.

Dial - You ok hun ? sending some    incse you need them.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- good choice! Can't beat a bit of Steve martin for some chuckles  
Cuddling 2 is easy until they get to about 3 or 4 months then it becomes a little more difficult, I've been told it gets easier again once they learn how to cling on   I'll let you know!   it's carrying both of them at the same time in their car-seats that I'm finding difficult now! Funny though as dh hasn't been able to do it for ages


----------



## pray4a+

Typical man   how much do they weigh now? I am sure they were a stone a few weeks ago   so no wonder you find it hard to carry them + car seats !


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

we've got clinic in the morning so I'll find out how much they weigh then, My guess was spot on two weeks ago, I'm guessing 17lb2, and  17lb4 this week     

How are you feeling hunny?


----------



## doddyclaire

OMFG - I found THE ONE!!!  Waaaaaay out of my budget but I have time to shop around and try and find it second-hand maybe, but I did the whole emosh thing and my mate did too!!!


----------



## pray4a+

Wow   they are getting big boys, your back will be killing you ! Feeling pretty pants to be honest, but just trying to focus on staying calm and taking my ever increasing number of pills. I can put up with anything as long as I know they are fine. they were 2lbs 5 & 2lbs 8 yesterday on scan so doing great.

Doddy - OMG so happy for you   its amazing when you put "the one" on. It was the 3rd dress I tried on. Tried another 50 in 10 different shops after that just for fun   but alwys went back to that one.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello ladies thank you for being welcoming   

Doddy woop woop!!!  Finding your wedding dress is such a special moment!  Mine was the third one I tried on as well and I just stopped looking then and there.  Do we get to know a bit about what it's like?  Pretty please??  I LOVE wedding dresses, I still watch Don't Tell the Bride and Four Weddings and all of that just for the money shot of the bride in her dress.

Hello KT we are good thanks.  We were meant to have a play date at the baby swings in the park but it is raining so now E is in her jumperoo bouncing like a nutter and I am trying to plan her naming day for the end of next month.  You must have biceps of steel lifting 2 in their car seats as I stagger about with just one.  But car seats - am appreciating them fully just now - some muppet ran into the back of us on Monday and E was not shaken or jolted at all in hers, she didn't even notice.  I on the othe hand was a bit of a wreck but then I am always nervy nelly in the car.  

Lollipops - I laughed so much at the bit where the dog ran up and ate the spider    Now that is a useful dog!


----------



## pray4a+

Mrs Rock - How scary to have a accident with the wee one in the car   i see that you have had major back problems in the past hope the accident hasn't done anymore damage


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you Pray.  It was a minor bump but yes pretty horrible, very glad it was DH driving not me as I have only just learned and would have been convinced it was all my fault, even though it was the other driver's.  And just comforting myself with the knowledge that I was sititng right next to E and saw clearly how cushioning the car seats are.  

Yes my back is ok - thanks for asking.  My lower back is now 100% titanium and hopefully not much will budge that   .  Are you feeling better for being back at home and more comfy?


----------



## pray4a+

Yes thanks, much more chilled at home. Glad you are all ok although it won't help you aetting more confident with your driving.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- oh my love   you poor thing, I really hope the meds start helping soon   the babies seem really good, healthy weights too  

Doddy- yay!      that's brilliant! What's it like or is it a secret from everybody?   dont know if you would consider this but why not find a picture of the dress and then find a dress maker to make it, I did this (the first time round) and it was half the price!   

Mrs Rock- OMG   that must have been awful for you, I'm so glad neither of you were hurt   
The rain scuppered my plans for a long walk this afternoon too   I might have to question you about your naming ceremony if you don't mind? We can't decide what to do


----------



## Angel10

HI girls...have just checked in to hotel, not too bad so far, sure can't be any worse than our last up cock   was hoping for a swim but dh Is snoring on the bed already  

Doddy...oh am so excited you found the dress babe...hope you can find a way of getting It  

Lollipops...loved your spider story bless ya x hope you got on ok with your appointment today  

Kt...what would you like to do about Friday now hun?? X

SOrry girls am going to cut  post short, gotta get away from this snoring monster.....


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - Oh god, come on women- we need DETAILS!!!   

KT/MRS ROCK- Yes we are thinking about a naming ceremony, what have you planned Mrs.Rock? and a big    to the idiot who bumped into you! Its a fear of mine but reassuring to know these carseats do the trick! x

Oh no, screamers woken! Back in abit


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - have a fab time hun, just what you need


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh you lot are bad!!!  I dont really wanna share details yet, gimme a bit of time to get used to the fact that I just fell in love with a dress that costs over £1000, that I could never justify buying!!  - Although I like your idea KT!!!


----------



## Faithope

I'm back in cold, rainy, UK   

I have lots to catch up on but not tonight-mum has offered to cook our dinner so we are going to her's   and then an early night for all of us as we are shattered.

O and AF came, so as soon as I got in I rang in to start FET   scared witless.

Much love and I will be back tomorrow all refreshed and bronzed


----------



## doddyclaire

Ok I am too excited!! So its Essense D1177 in oyster, go take a look!!!


Faithope, welcome home!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- OMG it's B E A U TIFUL! I love it!


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks honey, I jus didn't wanna take it off


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm not surprised!   did they not give you the option to pay it off in installments?


----------



## lollipops

DODDY- WOWZERS!!!! You gotta have it honey pie! Like KT said can you pay it off? Or get a dress amker to copy it? Its stunning! x



Oh forgot- my sister is babysitting for 2 hours tonight, so we are going to my fav french resturant! Can't wait!!! Hope she can cope with screamer!    She's already starting to get ratty........ x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy read your post whilst I was waiting for my pilates class to start and was looking forward to seeing it all the way through the class!  It's really beautiful, a lovely shape.  From the links I found was not sure which was oyster but it looked gorgeous in all the colours I saw. 

Naming Ceremony - yes indeedy, will share but right now fancying an omelette so off to cook one.  Just call me Stacey.


----------



## zoe25

doddy, wow what a stunning dress, i love it and you will look gorgeous....now to find a way of getting it as i guess just.running out of the shop wearing it isnt to subtle  x x

lolli, so pleased the spider story ended with a happy ending anf a snack for alfie, enjoy the meal tonight x x

kt, sooooo what was their weight today i dont thino youve said, glad had a nice no sharing day too x x

angel, enjoy your night awau x x

faithope, welcome home to soggy england x x

dial, you ok lovely lady?? x x

rachel, how was your day too? x x

stacey, enjoy your omlette, shame rain spoiled your play date! x x

afm, she is here...yeay! and already tried to get dh to buy quakers for her baby  so relieved dh said no! and even more relieved im out tomorrow...let a fun awkward unrelaxing evening commence


----------



## pray4a+

OMG Doddy, it is gorgeous, absolutely stunning, you will look amazing ! Have you had look on ebay just in case .

Zoe - OH NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Faith - welcome back,

Lolli - Enjoy your lovely 2hrs peace and n nice meal too, don't fall asleep in the soup


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks girls, I knew you'd love it!!

Lolli - Hope you're having a fab time out, you need a break every now & then 

Mrs Rock - Pilates??  Rather you than me   The oyster colour is more like champagne, suits my skin tone better 

Zoe - Oh sh1t, no   Why is she there if she fell out with DH? Or did that not last long enough?  Hope your evening isnt too uncomfy hunny x

Pray - Have you been resting??!  

Have emailed a couple of shops to see if they have it/would sell it for a reasonable price, and also posted messages on wedding forums, am still tempted to go back to shop and ask if they will reduce it further - in fairness she did offer a bit off as they had a sale last week but I am really looking for a 50% reduction!!!
Had a lush sesh with Wayne, actually woke myself up snoring (again) TWICE    
Am deffo getting twinges just not sure that I should be yet    Bloody 2ww!!


----------



## zoe25

pray, how are you? x x

doddy, great idea with emails, i never remember what happens when in the 2ww but i think we'll take all signs as positive ones. glad you had a good sess too, i cant be ar*ed so have gone to bed taking some haribo with me  (falling def didnt last long enough!) am knackered anyway.and get the feeling i'll be up a lot through the night   off to see an old friend tomorrow though who i was an au pair with in the states when i was 18 so will be good to catch as she now lives.in flippin malaysia and this is her last week up north


----------



## doddyclaire

Wow!!  Bet she has some tales to tell!!  Nice to stay in touch though!  And I dont blame you for going to bed early, and with Haribo's too 

xx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Sweetsend-Factory-Shop/Wedding-Dresses-/_i.html?_fsub=3 I got mine made here and it was an amazing dress  I can't recommend it enough and you can visit her house in Reading and try the dresses on. For £169.99 for a wedding dress, whats not to like? 

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hellooo! 

Lolli- hope you have enjoyed you evening hunny  

Mrs Rock- well done you going to pilates Hun  

Zoe- boo to 'her' being there   good for you going to bed early though   what are you up to tomorrow then? I get the boys weighed tomorrow morning   how much does Archie weigh now? 

Pray- early night for you sweetie?  

Doddy- Good thinking about emailing shops etc   Wayne does it again...well done Wayne!   and I'm with zoe, taking all signs as good   you're doing really well Hun    

Faith- hello! Back to reality   hope you had a lovely holiday! 

Angel- hope you have a lovely stay tonight   I'll pm you Hun


----------



## pray4a+

Zoe - not surprised you have gone to bed, I would have the haribo and a gallon of wine if I were you ! I'm ok hun just glad to be at home.

Doddy - resting loads haven't moved of the sofa all day   bored.com ! well done on getting right on the wedding dress hunt I'm sure you will get it somewhere. Twinges are all good     & lots of  

KT - Yes just off to bed now, hope you had a lovely snuggly no sharing day with the boys.

Dial - worried about you hunni, your too quiet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- I had a lovely day thanks Hun, I love my no sharing days   got the mil coming over tomorrow afternoon  

Dial- I'm worried about you too poppet  

I think I'm off to bed in a min, sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Hey girls... Lots of  

Please don't worry about me - eapecially you pray- u need to be stress free! 

Had a bit of a blip but don't really feel posting how i feel is right for me at the mo... 
Please don't worry about me though. I'm ok. 

Doddy - I know it's disappointing when u lose a potential frostie... But I have a good feeling u won't need one any time soon.  
Just checked out the frock and it's flipping gorg. Bet it looks fab on u too. Fx u find a way to make it happen! Start rummaging the cupboards Hun for some old stuff to sell. I've sold just under £500 in the last week or so on eBay.   

Zoe -   to wsd she didn't stay away long enough for my liking at all. 
Hope u have.a great time with ur old pal! X

Kt - good luck with the mil.. Have u got another film lined up to keep her busy? X

Lolli - hope u had a lovely time with dh tonight. Good for u two to have a date night!... ESP with yummy food! X

Hello to anyone I haven't mentioned. 

Have heard from Catherine and she is still really poorly but wants to let u all know she is thinking of u.. Bless her. Hopefully she will be well enough to catch up soon. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- bless you being awake at silly o'clock again   hope you manage a couple of hours sleep before you actually have to get up! Thanks for the update on Catherine poor luv  
Big big   to you too sweetie


----------



## dialadink

Kt - managed to get thru til just b4 4am with just a couple of loo break wake ups Nd then back to sleep, but been wide awake since about 3.45 I reckon!  
What's got u up early? Gorgeous boys by any chance?   X


----------



## lollipops

Dial - huge      was hoping you had managed to get some better sleepies but seems your still struggling, which is understandable given everything your going through but don't be afraid to ask your doctor for something to help you nod off   nearly Friday hun 


Well my sister had DB last night whilst me & DH went out for a meal. DB screamed the house down the entire time & was a complete state when we got back. No fault of my sisters as this is what she's like every night but think my sister had found it hard work. My sister had my niece with her too & she was upset at how distressed DB gets bless her. 
During the whole meal I was unsettled and anxious as I knew what DB would be like and I felt extremely guilty leaving her. DH kept telling me to relax and try & enjoy the meal but I couldnt. So then me & DH ended up falling out.  
Don't think i will bother again.x


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - Morning Hun, sorry your still not sleeping   thanks for checking in, can't help but worry you know its just because we care   but take whatever time you need for you. Thanks for update from Catherine if you are in touch let her know we are thinking about her.  

Kt - morning, think your mil is becoming a permanent feature at yours   

Lolli - Sorry your night was a bit pants   try not to feel guilty about leaving Darcey-Bella, you need to have a wee bit of you time   although I guess your sis won't be volunteering to baby sit again any time soon after miss DB's antics


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! Again!  

Dial- yes it was those cheeky chappys that woke me this morning   it was a bit of a shock I can tell you as they've not woken up before 6:30 for ages! 
Im glad you managed to get some sleep in hunny  

Lolli- Oh I am sorry you didn't enjoy your meal out Hun, it's difficult at the best of times I know, like pray said, you shouldn't feel guilty either  

Pray- I know!   no sooner has she gone when it feels like she's back again! It is difficult because she's 76 and she never thought she would have grandchildren so she's just making the most of them, sadly in the process she's driving me   
Anyway, how are you feeling this morning, any better? Are you back to the hospital today?


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - Its lovely that mil wants to be involved in the boys lives but know what you mean about driving you   I would be going mad ! glad mine lives in Spain   No day off hospital today


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yay for your day off! More sofa surfing then?  Or maybe someone else's sofa for a change of view?   
Will your mil Be coming over when the bubbas are born?


----------



## pray4a+

Sofa surfing again, but my friend is coming to keep me company and bringing lunch   Yes the inlaws are coming mid December for 4wks   they want to be here for the babies first Christmas. They wanted to stay with us but put my foot down couldn't stand it ! So they will stay with dh's aunt and will just visit. Thank heaven.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

OMG! 4 weeks!  well done for putting your foot down Hun  I know they think they can help by being there but they really don't!  Enjoy your lunch and catch up with your friend


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Pray - 4 weeks     OMG that is TOOOOO much!!!  Thank god they're not staying with you!!  Enjoy your visit today, and lunch 

KT - Morning hun, weigh in today?  Let us know what they're up to!!

Lolli - Sorry that your evening wasn't so good, as hard as it is, you have to try and enjoy those rare moments you get alone, without upsetting each other, you need each other   xx

Dial - So sorry my lovely that you are not doing so good, you know we're all here for you 150%, and that we'll continue to be here for you every step xxxx

Morning to the rest of the B&B's

Well, I feel   this morning, I know its waaaay to early to b anything significant but I feel proper queasy this morning, have to pop out to grab some bits at the shop then I will be back in pj's doing my own sofa surfing!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh......sicky and twinges.......     Why you no like pilates Doddy?  I find it relaxing but been doing it for years to help the previously dodgy back.  Right now doing it to try and retrieve my pelvic floor!  Pregnant ladies, do your exercises - that's all I'm saying   

Lollipops sorry your evening didn't go so well.  I found it hard to leave E to start with and have only done it a handful of times and mostly when she's been asleep.  Even harder if DB is awake and unsettled.  

Pray 4 weeks nooo!  2 nights was enough for me.  My MIL likes to come once every 2 weeks, she lives an hour's drive away in Essex and we sometimes go there as well. She is absolutley lovely but still, it's quite enough.  


KT is a no sharing day one where you have the boys to yourself?  It must be such fun having two.  Do they pay any attention to each other yet, as in, do they entertain each other at all or are they focused on you?


Hello Dial I hope you feel better soon   



Faithope I hope you have had a really refreshing holiday ready for your FET, we will be cycle buddies I think.  Got to call clinic in a min as they left me a long voicemail with about ten thousand instructions about collecting drugs and having a hysteroscopy and I barely understood a word of it, you'd think I hadn't done this before.  Am now going to surf your llink and ogle wedding dresses.  Am such a saddo I love them, wish I could get married again.  To the same man obv!  I look at the wedding pics of complete and total strangers on **, if a friend of mine is tagged in 1 pic I hunt down the rest to see the bm dresses and the flowers and everything.  Do you think I need more of a life?


Zoe - is it wicked step daughter?  Please forgive me I am new.  Hope you don't mind......

I love this thread, I wish I had been brave and stuck my big nose in earlier.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- morning chickster!   poor you darlin      have you found a film to watch?   and the boys weigh exactly the same! 17lb 6! 

Mrs Rock- yes my no sharing days are just me and the boys   I love it, no going out, just us at home having fun   they do 'chat' and laugh at each other which is very funny   and  I like a good wedding dress too   I love 'four weddings'   where  abouts in Essex are your outlaws? You must come to our next 'big meet' ! It's at my house...in Essex! I'll pm you with the details if ya like? Feel free to make excuses if you don't want to, we are a nutty bunch (well I am anyway   )


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh how sweet that they chat, bless them.  I bet you work pretty hard though   .  My outlaws are in Braintree, is that anywhere near?  Yes please pm me, would love to come if I could   .  I used to meet up with some ladies locally but stopped going as I think there may have been sensitivities.  Which I completely understood given that before I had E I used to cross roads to avoid even walking past preggers women and baby stuff shops.  Though it didn't seem to work as I think the pg ladies were actually following me around


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* Did you ** friend request me? Just need to know who is who  O I love weddings!! I am the same hun so you are no freak (or we are just both freaks  ) I am so glad I didn't spend more than £200 on my wedding dress as it's just in a box on my wardrobe now. I want to renew my vows as our wedding was a quick organised affair in 4 months, didn't get to have some of the things I wanted and the dress was a second choice to accomadate my bump  Great that I will have another cycle buddy! was worried I would the only one going through it on the buds thread 

*doddy* How many days past ET are you? Sorry I have so much to get my head around after being away, feel so out of the loop


----------



## lollipops

Pray - don't blame you for not wanting the inlaws staying with you over xmas! You will be busy enough with your twins without dealing with inlaws! Some people just don't think do they!   how lovely of your friend to bring you food! Yum! X

Kt - have you woken up from your early awaking? Not like your boys to be up early! I can't wait till DB sleeps through the night! x


Doddy - did u dream of that wedding dress? Sounds like your having positive signs of implantation hun! Oooohhhh I'm so excited for you! C'mon embies, keep snuggling in! X


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sorry no, not me on **, Faithope.  Some random randomer friending you?


----------



## lollipops

yes i have friend request on ** and don't know who is it?

Mrs Rock - nice to have you join our gang, we are a mad but lovely bunch of nutters    


faith- so pleased you had a fab hol and your all set now for fet xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Ahh faithope, that will prob be Polly!!!  She friended me too  
I am 3dp3dt but one of them was already 10 cell

Mrs R nothing against it, never tried tbh!!  Prob should one day!!

Lolli - no hun unfortunately I dreamt something rather sad   have emailed yhe shop though and said if theyconsidered selling for less to let me know, don't ask don't get


----------



## lollipops

Doddy- Always worth a ask! You never know, most places would surely rather offer a discount than loose a sale! Times are hard for some places after all! Keep us posted on how you get on with that!


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* ah of course Polly  *Mrs Rock* you and pollys babies are the same age thats why I thought it was you 

*lolli* Had a fab time lying on a sunbed for 6 hours a day for 6 days soild, look very dark now


----------



## lollipops

Faithope- We need photo's on ** mrs! I bet you loved it, I am currently surfing the web for hol's for next year......would help if I had some pennies to pay for a holiday but hey! A girl can dream!


----------



## Faithope

*Lolli* We didn't take many photos  I will get DH to put the ones we did take, up on **. DS is a nightmare-he covers his face as soon as anyone gets a phone or camera out  O and something funny that will make you laugh-I have a bow mark on my back from where my bikini was tied up  Who needs tats when you can lie in the sun too long


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening! 

Apologies for not getting back sooner, I thought the mil would never bl00dy go! 

Mrs Rock- Braintree is about 40 mins from me   I will pm you all the details later Hun, it would be lovely to meet you!  

Faith- no photos! What's that all about?!? You just knew we would neeeed to see them  

Lolli- aww bless, It'll be a shock when DB does sleep through Hun, give you something else to worry about, it scared the poop out of me when the boys first sleep through     I think the boys are ready for weaning was trying to hold off until after the 'holiday' we don't need any added stress  

Doddy- how ya feeling poppet?   hope you've been doing b^gger all today?  

Pray- how was your day Hun? Hope you had a lovely lunch with your friend  

Angel- are you home now my lovely? Did you have a nice time?  

Dial- just in case you don't pop on tonight but you're reading...thinking of you sweetie, especially tomorrow darlin'  

Thinking of all you other lovely girls too, hope you're all ok?


----------



## Angel10

KT - hello sweetie - yes been home an hour or so - am cream crackered, didnt sleep well last night so not feeling well rested and traipsed around Norwich today shopping







so feeling 3inches shorter  have pm'd you hun 

Doddy - YOU HAVE TO HAVE THAT WEDDING DRESS - it is perfect darling 

Hope everyone else is ok - will catch up properly in the morning - just wanted to say hi


----------



## BathBelle

Evening girls,

Faith, sounds as though you had a good holiday   I am very jealous of your tan - I can't sit in the sun any more, I get very hot and agitated (although I do love the warmth), so now always sit in the shade   

Claire, Sounds as though those embies are snuggling in         When is OTD? I hope the shop let you have the dress at a bargain price  

Angel, Love the piccy of your ds,  how cute   Is it tonight you are away or last night? Hope you had/are having a good time xx Oh just seen you're back. Did you buy anything nice?

Lolli, I am sorry that you could not enjoy your night out   I've been looking into sleeping solutions for Ed and one of the things I have come across is chamomile.  The stuff I've read so far says that it can also help colicy (sp?) babies. May be worth a look at  

Kt, Bless you and your mil stories. Loved the pics on ** of your boys   and how cute them having little conversations  

Jack, Bet you're counting down those weeks left at work now. I'm sure they'll fly by   but make sure you don't over do it   What did you do for DPs birthday?

Pray, You make sure you take it easy too xxx I saw the pics of you at your friends wedding, you look beautiful   

Aubergine, Are you enjoying the holidays?

Hennups, How are you?

Mrs Rock, HELLO! Lovely to 'see' you again. Our Little E's were born only a few days apart   I have been lurking on the Jan/Feb board, I did join the pg thread in the early days but everyone seemed so far ahead of me so I went onto the Mar/Apr thread instead  

Ale, Welcome back. Lovely to 'see' you too  

Zoe, Sounds as though you had a lovely time with your family. Shame the wsd has made another appearance though   Good news about Archies bum, but think you are wise not letting them fully discharge you x

Rach, Lovely to see you back also. I am so pleased that things are gettug better   Sounds as though you are running a pet hospital from home  

Dial, Big   to you my darlin x I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Catherine, Hope you are feeling better soon  

Jen, How's you and your gorgeous girls?

Emerald, I am sorry to hear about your gran   I really hope that your Dad didn't make a scene and left you and your sister alone    

Henrch, How are you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone    

AFM - Well Ed is STILL not sleeping! I am absolutely knackered and walk around like   most of the time! Hence why I never really get a chance to post on here. But although I don't get a chance to post, I do try to read most days and you girls are always in my thoughts   We go on holiday in a 10 days. We couldn't decide where to go as we really didn't want to go to Vegas as originally planned so we have taken the easy option and are going back to Turkey. We are not going to my Mums though, we are going to a different part of the country. Really looking forward to it   

xxx


----------



## hennups

Hi ladies!

Bath - lovely to see you! Sorry Ed isn't sleeping still - I hope you have a great hol.

Doddie - hope the 2ww isn't too tough on you. Fingers crossed, I'm sure it's your time. 

Peahead - good to see you back

Hello to all you other lovely ladies too!

AFM - I'm in a rough place. Feeling very very depressed. I've started to have panic attacks and can't seem to cope with much more than the mundane, though I'm very good at procrastinating!

We put our house on the market last September and finally sold it in April. We FINALLY think we have a PROVISIONAL moving/completion date of 17 Sept and now, of course, there's nothing we want to move into! We're going into rented to save for a couple more years. I was quite glad not to have moved when we lost Isla because, at 26 weeks, we would certainly have done the nursery and bought more 'stuff' than we had (though we had enough to make it heartbreaking sending it away). But now, we have 2 weeks to find somewhere and there is NOTHING out there. Really fell in love with one place but were pipped to the post and now nothing at all measures up. I don't know why I believed for one minute that our prayers would be answered when they never seem to be these days anyway. 

Struggling generally really, sorry to be a misery-guts. Arguing with DH because I think he ignores me and he just wants to move on. I am not ready to do so and am getting more depressed and more panicky - especially about going back to work Monday (only 7 1/2 weeks after having Isla) and moving house.  :-(


----------



## Itgetsbetter

BathBelle, that's an impressive post especially if you are lacking sleep. I'm jealous that you could of gone to Vegas. I'd love to go but I couldn't deal with the flight. Hopefully the chamomille does the trick for little Ed.

Doddy, I think you are shoeing some good signs Hun. Those embies are getting comfy now I reckon. I loved the dress too 

Dial, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow

Angel, hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. 

Lolli, hopefully miss DB has tired herself out today and will let mummy and daddy have some well deserved rest.

KT, the thought of your boys having conversations is just too cute.

Pray I hope you have been Doing this today and nothing else 

Mrs rock, I hope you can make the meet up because I am going to try and go & it would be lovely to have a catch up.


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Hennups, I'm not surprised you feel the way you do with everything that is going on. Have you spoken to your GP?. Have you had any counselling?. Oh Hun I so wish I could do or say something to help. I can totally understand that you are having such a rough time. All I can do is send


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hennups- oh my darling, I'm so sorry you are going through this   it breaks my heart to know you are suffering so much and that now it is coming between you and your dh   have you thought about counselling sweetie? Maybe with your dh so that he is better able to understand how you are feeling? And im sure your dh has put his feelings into 'a box' like most men do, there is so much change and uncertainty happening in your life that I'm not surprised you are having panic attacks poppet, I really hope you find somewhere to move to that you both like and then that at least would be one less weight on your shoulders, I hope that going back to work isn't so bad, might be worth chatting to your boss so that they understand your concerns?   please don't be so hard on yourself, it's still so very raw for you poppet, I really wish I could ease your pain, or at least some of it   all I can do for now is send you my love and as always, be here for you poppet


----------



## Faithope

*hennups*  will be thinking of you monday as I can only try and imagine how hard it will feel 

*peahead* Hi hun 

*Bathbelle* Have a great holiday hun, I love the sun, makes me feel tons better having a tan (never had a fake tan or spray tan though  )

Piccies are up on **


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- boo to not sleeping well last night, hope you're all snuggled up in your bed now Hun! And we need to know what you bought on your shopping spree  

Belle- I'm sorry little Ed is still not sleeping, has your HV made any suggestions to help   Hows the weaning going? Lucky you going to turkey   get away from this flipping english weather  

Rachel- how are you poppet?   

Faith- I'm off to be nosey then...


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Theres also a video on there  DH had to put them on his wall and then I had to share each one as my phone won't let me upload them


----------



## lollipops

Dial - is it your re-scan today honey? If so - what time? Thinking of you & sending you vitual hugs ( wish I could give you a real one  ) xxx


----------



## zoe25

thoughts are with you too dial x x x

sorry i didnt get back on yesterday...a pants day  oh well....

lovely to see all the posts yesterday, hope everyone slept.well, will try and do personals.later x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Faith- I can't see them   I'll have another nosey later  

Lolli- how's things poppet? Did the dr give DB anything for her constipation Hun?  

Zoe- oh Hun, bad day,  what up darlin?


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, Chatty lot yesterday off for bloods will be back with proper personals later.

Hennups -     so sorry you are having such a tough time. I hope that you can get some help from you Dr or perhaps some counselling would help  

Dial - Thinking of you    

Zoe - sounds like you need some of these too    

Kt - Morning hun, can't believe the weight of the boys and how amazing that they are exactlly the same again.


----------



## dialadink

Morning Buds n Blooms 

Thanks for the messages girls. 

Belle - Very jealous of your hol... although of late I too haven't really enjoyed being in the heat like I usually do -   hope u and Ed manage to find some lovely shade, and that you all have a wonderful family break. Hope the chamomile (sp) starts to help with little Ed too.  

Kt - Amazing the boys being the same weight - obviously sharing the boobielattes very well!   Are you still aiming to wait til after hols for weaning - I guess its hard as it could be another tricky one to add to the hassle while away but I know you will be conscious of them wanting more...   Saw your ** about the cold - flippin freezing last night. Not so warm today either... soon be time for cardi's, winter boots etc.  

Hennups - I wish I had words or something - anything that could help. I can't imagine how you are feeling but I am vey sorry that now things ae becoming dficult between you and DH. I agree with the girls - some counselling for you both would probably relly help - as he needs to se how you ae feeling and you need to work throuh the pain you are both feeling together. KT is right - these men of ours do try to move on and put things in a box, not always healthy but they have their own ways of 'dealing' with things that don't always help us Doesn't make it right or wrong. Just something you both need to work through. 
As for th e hous thing - I really feel for you - mst feel like your world has been turned upside down and you really don't need the pressure. I hope you work something out fast. Big   for monday. Please tlk things through at work as you will really need their support. xxxxxxxx

Rachel - Oooh do you think you will make it to the meet? Exciting. So so so need to meet poppet!  

Zoe - Sending a   Hope all is ok - just seen a lovely post on ** from your hubby marking your wedding day - bless him! x

Doddy - What you up to mrs? How u feeling? Plans for the weekend? xx

Pray - Good luck for BP n bloods - how you feeling now? Any better at all? Thanks for the PM.  

Faith - Think I better go and search on ** for these pics as I can't see anything...?  

Emerald - Sending you some  

Jen - Where are you? Are those girls keeping you busy? 

Lolli - Sorry to read u and DH had a falling out the other night - you two really do need some good quality time. Keep close honey -  know sometimes these men don't make it easy - but you have such a lot on your plate with a new baby, a first baby, one that you went to hell and back to have and now times are tougher than you deserve with her struggles.... but it WILL get better and happier times are on the horizon- I just know it!!  

Angel - You are such a rock to me. Love ya honey. Thanks for everything you do.   xx

Catherine - If you are reading sending you some hugs too poppet - hope you are ok?... when is your next appt? xx

Jack - How you doing hun? xx

Aubergine - I guess you must be getting ready for the 'back to work' routine - so have the weeks gone fast or slow? Hows the kitty settling in? xx

Hello to any B&B's i've missed....   

AFM, yes - today is scan day. It's not until 11.40am. Been feeling really unwell the last two days. Not sure what is going on. Been feeling really up and down emtionally too so that's why you haven't really seen much of me and I guess te only way I can describe it is that I just feel a bit insecure about posting aything personal on here at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hennups - we haven't 'spoken' before but I was so sorry to read your post.  I'm so desperately sorry about the loss of Isla.  Your photograph is beautiful.  Do you have to go back to work just now?  As it does seem quite soon.  You have had such a lot thrown at you.  Moving house is stressful at the best of times and this is far from that.  What does your GP think about you going back to work?  Sending you massive amounts of sympathy and hugs


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial - I've read back, and I'll be thinking of you today


----------



## lollipops

Hi all,



Dial - will be thinking of you today....I know you prob feel a whole mixture of emotions right now  


Hennups - I can only echo what the girlies have said. You both really should try councelling, i know it might be difficult convincing DH to go but I think you both need to keep talking, those lines of communication need to be kept open for both your sakes. Men do unfortunately like to bury their head in the sand, emotions are never a man's strong point. He probably feels very helpless too, it must be tearing him up inside too hun, but they just have a good way of hiding it. If works too much for you hun, then I suggest u take more time off, see how it goes on monday, it may be a welcome distraction or it might be too overwhelming, im sure if u needed more time off they would understand. Hugs to you.x


Belle - oh i know hoe tired you must be feeling, its horrible isn't it! Is ed being weaned now? Was it you that mentioned camomile? If so yes I give her baby cammomile yes that I get shipped over from Spain as its used all the time there for babies with colic....doesn't do much for DB - but it certainly won't harm her. X

Zoe - how are you hun? Are u ok? Is archie still waking much in the night? x

Kt - those boys of yours are gaining lots of lovely weight. I bet they are ready for some yummy baby mush now but I can understand holding off till after your hols! You have done so well holding off till now.......your super boobielatte's have done wonders for your boys! x


Angel - glad you shopped till you dropped in nowrich, I love it there....we use to go over year for a long weekend.x

Doddy - hows the 2ww treating you? hope your wedding plans are helping to take your mind of it a little - so got my fingers crossed for you! X

Faith - cant see any pics either hun! X



Oh dear, gotta go......db not a happy bunny! but we did have a poo last night thanks too some lactolous medicine! x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Dial - Am so hoping today is ok honey, sending you all the cyber hugs I can, and an extra one for Big G too xxxx

Lolli - Yay for a poo!!  LOL!! When you next back to the consutants with her?

Hennups - Again, I can ony echo what the others have said, I think its too soon to go back to work, and that counselling may help.  On the other hand I do think a new home can only help - in that, rented or not, its not a place you will associate with Isla, not for one minute am I suggesting you stop thinking of her (impossible) but that maybe its a way of starting to look forward.  Sending you a big squishy   too xxx

Faithope - Umm i cant see pics either 

KT - Morning luv, good weight those two are up to!  No wonder your arms ache carrying their carseats 

Zoe - Bad day?  Uh-oh   I'm guessing we know who's at the root of that  

Angel - I hope despite bad sleep that you enjoyed your night away, what did ya buy? What did ya buy?!

Mrs Rock - Morning luv!!!

Morning to the other B&B's 

AFM - Sorry its a late start to the chatter, have been sucked into work today.....my fault, I hadn't prepped my biggest month end report, and had left for my boss to just fill in but of course she can't because I hadn't done the basework    No worries though.
Feeling much better today, thank god!!  AAAAAND... the shop have said I can pay in installments, half of it first then the rest over six months, sounds ok to me!!  Ebay are doing 9 days free listing so I am gonna turn the house inside out and try to make that money up!! Hehe!!


----------



## Faithope

you can't see my piccies? Are they not on my wall rather than the feed page? Maybe its cos I shared them from my DH and as you are not his ** friends then you can't see them?  any ideas how to change this??

*dial* Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - are you ok hun? Thinking of you lots.xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Me too Lollipops - hope she's ok


----------



## Faithope

Piccies now on **-I tagged them so should be visable now  

Hope Dial is ok


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - i proper lol'd at your knot on your back!!  Nice pics


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Hello ladies. Im at work so cant post properly. I just needed to pop on to see how Dial is. Im worried about her too.


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I still have it on my back  I'm sure DH knew about it early in the week but didn't say anything and now its there until my tan fades


----------



## dialadink

Hi girls - well there is news - but it's not good. There has only been 3mm growth in over a week.   They are calling it a missed miscarriage BUT I have to be rescanned in two weeks as I really want to go natural mc if poss rather than an ERPC. If I find in the meantime that I can't take it I can get in touch sooner but I think cos the consultant there is also my rc mc consultant they are just trying to see if a miracle will happen. They didn't rule that out.. but said not to get my hopes up. 
The only plus is that they have 100% ruled out the ectopic now. Phew! Also, IF I have an ERPC they will be sending what they remove for genetic testing. 
I feel a bit disconnected from it all to be honest. They have given me a couple of letters for my GP so I have made an appt to see him this evening and I am going to ask for the other referral I wanted. 
I feel I have to be actively doing something. Today has made things really difficult for DH and I as he is 'glass half full' and I,.. well I'm not. I need to know, accept and get on. Limbo is not a good place for me! 
What do I do 'in the meantime'? 

Sorry for the downer.  I knew I had to post as you would all be wanting to know what happened. Only wish I had some happy news.


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh darling   I wish there was some way this could be made better for both of you.  
I guess good news that its def not ectopic, but some growth versus none is not exactly game over either.
Good luck at the doc's, take whatever help you can get from them.
Sending you both big squeezes xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Think the fact that they are calling it a missed miscarriage is enough for me - but DH just will not accept it... he keeps saying we aren't like people who conceive naturally - what if it suddenly grows.. I can see where  he is coming from - but I also saw the looks on their faces, and I know what I have researched. It's so    hard. I think my hurt is starting to turn to anger.. so I don't really know what to do with myself - I can't move on in anyway.


----------



## doddyclaire

Can the pair of you get away for a few days?  Somewhere you can just go for walks and talk, hold each other and f**k the world?
I know thats not gonna make it all go away or resolve anything, but if you're together it may be better than each of you going off to work and not talking about it  
Maybe you can start to plan what you might want to do after......you need some sort of break, the last couple of years have been hell for you


----------



## dialadink

Yeah - been thinking that too - but that's another part of the being in limbo - can't go out, have fun - drink the sh!t out of the problem.. cos we just don't know. DH can't get any time off work either at the mo - so that's not helping. 
Tried to book some olympics tickets - that went t!ts up.. just trying to find things for us to focus on - good things. Couldn't find anything tho. That's why I thought the docs was a good start - get the ball rolling. It's a start! Gotta start the battle - wouldn't be us if we weren't fighting towards something I guess.


----------



## doddyclaire

Well I really hope your GP plays ball, and gets everythign organised.
Have you got any weekend plans?  Is DH working again tomorrow?


----------



## lollipops

Oh hun, its not the news I wanted to hear....im sorry you still stuck in this hell. its just not fair, after all the sh!t you have been through. I think your going the right thing trying to find other things to focus on, but its not going to be easy all the same. Like doddy said some growth is better than none but I can totally get where your coming from, I too would be preparing for the worst as its my defence mechanism. You do what feels right sweets, only you know how you feel and what your gut is saying. I just hoped that today would bring better news for you, I'm so sorry your going through this crap Lisa. X


----------



## dialadink

No we are off for the weekend - no plans yet for tomorrow but on sunday we r out to lunch with the bestie and her hubby and their two kids... looking forward to seeing them and a good catch up - just wish I could have the good news I was bursting to tell her - still onwards and upwards - don;t want to be the down person. I really don't - I can;t stand it!!! xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

I know, its sh!t   Will you still tell your friend what is happening?  It may ever so slightly lighten the load a bit to talk about it 
Try and find something nice to do together tomorrow - garden centre or something easy......something that doesn't require a shedload of thought and concentration xxxx


----------



## Faithope

I am so sorry that today's scan hasn't bought good news     Life is so   cruel Dial


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh my lovely - I am so sorry to read your posts  I actually just dont know what to say to you right now - I am embarrassed to say I don't really understand about possible mmc  but what I do know is like Doddy said, you have both been to hell and back and still having to suffer - it makes me so cross that these sh1t things keep happening to you both  all I can offer is a shoulder and want you to know that I am only a phone call away and can always pop on a train to see you. I see how trying to move forward is so hard when there is still that possibilty of a miracle - I just hate that you have got another 2weeks to wait until another scan  but hope you get/got on ok with your GP. Sending you all my love and hugs


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - not decides yet about telling my friend. I'll probably blurt it out and cry! 

Just seen the quack. He gave me the referral and said they will fax it on Monday urgent. 
He also have me some zopiclone as dh told him I'm not sleeping.. Not sure about taking that though.   

Angel. Lolli and faith - thank u all   xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Take it Dial, you need the sleep. Xxx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - darling what mg has he given you of the Zopliclone? x If its 7mg you will absolutely fine huni - I took them but mostly broke them in half so it was as little as 3.5mg - if you are a little unsure then try that too, you will be fine my love - whatever the outcome - but please allow yourself some rest hun, you so need it


----------



## zoe25

dial....ive been trying to post and pm you all day. im so sorry you are no further forward from todays scan, glad you got upur referral though. it is rubbish being in limbo with all this, like lolli said self preservation makes you think one thing but then the what if you get your miracle sneaks it too......  massivr hugs to you both, one thing and this is only my opinion but after your next scan, if (and i really.mean a big.positive if) they confirm a mmc i would truly look at a erpc...i had a natural mc at about 8 weeks in the end and really not nice...like i said it is only my opinion and i do not mean to offend anyone and i pray thay you do t need to think of suxh things...you.know where i am though, pm, texy, email whatever i just felt i neede to share my thoughts with you x x x
(thank god no ectopic either x x)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I'm so sorry hunny   I wish I could take the hurt away for you my darling, I'm sorry too that you don't seem to be much further forward   but yes thank god there's no ectopic   I'm sure your dh is trying to ease your pain (and his) by trying to be positive as this is probably the only way he can feel he is trying to make things better, I am thinking of you both and sending you lots of love poppet, and as always, here for you  

Doddy- hope work didn't take over your whole day Hun?!?!  

Zoe- hey hunny, what's been happening with you then? Tell all!  

Angel- How was your day Hun?   

Lolli- how's thing with you My lovely?   yay for little DB's poop  

Mrs Rock- hellooooo! Just going to pm you now  

Faith- I see the pics! Lovely!  

 to everyone!


----------



## Jen74

Dial - echo what the others have said, sorry you are in limbo still, sending you lots of love. Like Zoe says, having had an MMC and gone for natural it really is the most painful and horrible thing and if it ever happened again I'd go for an erpc...

Doddy - haven't had a chance to say congrats on being pupo, when is your otd?

KT - cant seem to see your post with the boys weights, I had the girls weighed yesterday and Ellen has overtaken Lauren in weight, she is 12lb8oz and Lauren is 12lb5oz! Like you my biceps are pretty strong lifting the car seats etc, not sure how long I can keep that up!

Hennups - definitely investigate counselling, has helped me with several things in the past. Really feel for you, and like the girls say I think it's too early to go back to work. Sending you love and hugs.

Lollipops - sorry I haven't pm'd you but like the others said the way to get through PND is to take time for yourself, even if its just dh taking DB to Tesco so you can have a nap, and accept any offers of help that you get. It's so hard not to feel guilty that you aren't enjoying every minute after wanting a baby for so long, but you really have a good reason. Are the doctors still investigating or just saying its colic? Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else, sorry I haven't posted the girls are keeping me very busy and seem to be waking every 3 hours at night so I am constantly trying to catch up on sleep when they nap in the day. Have also had some bad news in the family which I won't mention now as it will upset you and we need positivity on the thread at the moment. Thanks to those of you who asked after the girls, they are fab and the baby led weaning is going really well, its amazing to see how well they pick up and eat different foods after only two weeks! Unfortunately I think Lauren is allergic to something as she's come up in a rash all over her face, have a drs appt on Monday and just trying to cut out different foods to find out what it is...

Right, desperate for the loo so better go, pelvic floor is not what it used to be! Love to all xx
Welcome Mrs Rock and welcome back Rach (and Faith fom your lush hols!)


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - So sorry hunni, just wish the news had been better my heart breaks for you. I know how hard it is being in this limbo, just wish there was something I could do or say to make it easier. I am   that things change for you. Sending you and dh all my love and    as words just seem so inadequate just now.


----------



## lollipops

Hi Jen - lovely to hear from you   wow, weaning already, how time flies! So whats baby led weaning? My Darcey is already 11lb 12oz & she's 2 months, she must be about the same size as your girls now! She's a beast!   I am feeling better in myself, I can still have low days but the sleep deprivation kills me! It's not easy living off a couple of hours sleep a night, but if she sleeps in the day I try to catch up,rather than do the housework like I was doing. Your right, i should except all the help I can get but I do end up feeling quite guilty   I suppose I have to accept I'm not super women ....how are you feeling these days? x


----------



## lollipops

Ps. I'm sorry to hear you have had some bad news but I'm sure we can all lend an ear & offer any help & support if you need it. As much as we love happy news , we are all too aware of how rubbish life can be & we all support eachother through the tough times, so if you want to talk about anything feel free hun.x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning ladies! 

How is everyone this morning?   anyone got any exciting plans this weekend?


----------



## lollipops

I'm getting my hair done today KT   cant wait, its long overdue being properly coloured (only had a few highlights when pg) lee's working in & around my hair appointment so the rest of today may be a right off. But hey Ho, the man must work! We are invited to a friends bday bash tonight but will depend on DB really. Her screaming is worse at night & I find it too stressful trying to calm her down around other people. Maybe i will nip for an hour to show my face & down a glass of wine!  
Tomorrow off to ikea to look for some frames for those photos we had done of DB. And if she's not screaming a nice bit of dinner/lunch somewhere.


So thats me, how about u ? X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- sounds lush! Some much needed and well deserved pampering   Make the most of it   tomorrow sounds lovely too, I bet you end up spending loads   
We don't have any plans for today yet, dh is working as always   I might have to start organising 'stuff' for the "holiday" but tomorrow we are going to a classic car show weather permitting


----------



## lollipops

Oh my other half would love that car show. We went to one up here once, the most depressing day of my life   But DH loved it, hes a car fanatic - especially classics  

Whats the weather like your way? It's raining here ! 

Can't believe summers almost over


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

The weather hmm...iffy, not raining yet but theres a chance of some showers apparently, feels blinking cold though, and I think that's it for the summer isn't it, it's the 1st september today   Ive looked up the weather for while we're away and it's supposed to be even colder  
I love a car show, I know, sad aren't I?


----------



## lollipops

Oh god, your a better wife than me, i cant stand car shows but then again as DH works with cars & talks about cars 24/7 then I'm bound to have built up a hatred to all things car related!  
Really hope the weather improves for you, its not on having this cold spell....i dont like it! I wore my boots for the first time yesterday!   really hope you get some decent weather, i suppose if its not raining then that's a bonus! 
Where's everyone else this mornjng? The one morning im free to chat nobodys around!  ( the beast is still slumbering in her pit   and rightly so after last nights antics! )


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

sorry i've been such a pants ff recently     

anyway......we have bits of blue sky so after the snooze taking place I'm definitely finding a park to walk in...might even try a new one, woo hoo get me  

kt, i love the fact the boys are the same weight, over 17lbs wow! Archie was 15lb 12oz on thursday, so not too shabby either   I'm the same as lolli about car shows, DH would love it but I find them a bore think that's mainly because top gear is on tv waaaaay to much in this house  

lolli, oooh enjoy getting your hair done sweetie and how nice to have a few mins to yourself while she sleeps x x

jen, lovely to see you and what a fab weight ellen and lauren are, fancy ellen over taking too, must be getting good grub  

hennups, I think of you often and my heart goes out to you and your dh, I hope you manage to find somewhere lovely to move too x x

faithope, glad you had a fab holiday, will have to check out your pics on ** soon x x

doddy, angel, rachel, dial, belle, emeraldlite, pray, mrs rock (yes wsd wicked step daughter!!), catherine, and everyone, I know I can't talk as I've been rubbish this week, but how are you all and what's your news??


----------



## Angel10

Morning - I am here finally, me sleeping and my hubby arent working - had to move out of our room at silly o clock last night as he was snoring again , its been really bad this last week - he has had a sore throat and think thats why - but I am feeling like poooooo   
anyway........

Lolli - hi sweetie - enjoy being pampered hun - you deserve it    and Ikea tomorrow - luffly    have I missed an appoitment that DB had?    sorry if I missed that post, if I did, how did it go? hope I'm not getting too confuzzled   

KT - morning lovely    LOVE your new ticker - something exciting for some of us to look forward to    

Dial - hope you slept last night darling   

Pray - how are you hun?   

Jen - sorry to read you have had some bad news - have a   from me x

Zoe - morning lovely   

morning all you other gorgeous ladies


----------



## zoe25

oh oh oh i like the new ticker too kt....didnt notice it brfore...how rude of me! 

angel, sorry you arent sleeping, does dh still work nights sometimes...if he does that could be some excellent sleepy time for you x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I have to say modern cars bore me sh!tless! Unless of course it's F1   and I lurrrrrv top gear   mainly for the funny factor than the cars  

Zoe- ooh a different park!   how are you Hun? What's been happening?   is 'she' still there?  

Jen- sorry! I missed your post   the boys weigh 17Lb5oz   greedy little monkeys   they must be extra long because they're not too chubby   And well done Ellen!  

Angel- morning gorgeous!   to dh snoring, have a lazy day Hun, get a little nap in later


----------



## Angel10

Mmmmm just had a lovely docle gusto coffee so a bit more awake now









KT - forgot to say how impressed I am with the boys weight and the same too! thats amazing  are you looking to your holiday? we looked into hireing a boat on wednesday but time wasnt on our side, we went on the Reedham ferry which was bloody hilarious, its the only way you can get across to the village from where we had lunch at Fritton Lake, it takes you over the river in the car - it took all of 3minutes but couldnt stop laughing about it - simple things and all that  you could try it when you are up that way 

Zoe - is SHE still there then hun? Oh I hope not - I know I have said this before but I honestly dont know how you put up with it  dh's A holes are still not talking to us - interesting that, cos that means they have no mobile use, no tobacco or extra money for food - thinking all the times they rung up desperate for money and putting on the water works for it and now they are coping??! One thing that has come out of all this is my dh is finally seeing their true colours after all these years - Barstewards


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe Top Gear, seriously, I could scream everytime I hear Jezza Clarkson's ranty smug voice!  How does he manage to sound ranty and smug at the same time?  Top Gear is on EVERY TIME I switch on the TV as DH is always watching it and just leaves the TV either on Sky+ Top Gear or on Dave.  And breathe...

DH is feeding E her first go at chicken, I have left them to it but sounds like it's going down well   

Angel I am drinking my daily Costa coffee, I am a hopeless addict and no other coffee will do!


Dial, I hope you managed to sleep a bit.  Thinking of you.  I also have had an erpc.  Hope you won't need to know but if you had any questions I am here.  


KT thanks for the PMs about the meet.  Very bummed I can't do September but am pencilling December in right now!  Also will reply about the naming day   


Peahead sorry I won't get to see you there.  Hope you make it and have fun.


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - hiya - not sure I have said welcome to you yet   have been pretty vacant these last couple of weeks so I apologise! So you have decided to join the madness here have you    glad you are hoping to make the Dec meet up


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello thank you for the welcome!  Don't worry I am pretty vacant most of the time


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock said:


> Hello thank you for the welcome! Don't worry I am pretty vacant most of the time


We should get on well then


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh how funny!   in answer to your question...NO! I'm really not looking forward to going on holiday   and to top it off the weather is supposed to be cold and pants  

Mrs Rock- thank you again!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello hello - 
Was going to say morning but obv not!!!  LOL!!

Jen - Sorry to hear you've had some sad news   you know we're all here for you x

Angel - Snoring eh?!  If its any consolation I spent the night on the sofa, not because of DF though, my kitty wanted mummy cuddles 

Afternoon Mrs R, KT, Lollipops, Zoe, Faithope, Catherine, Henrch, Peahead, and anyone I may have missed!

Dial - I know we mentioned this before but PPI reclaiming its worth it!!  I got a letter from my bank this morning telling me £1300 is on its way back to me!!  Am shocked!! But very happy too.  Maybe its one of those things you should give a look eh 

So, had to dash into town this morning to get my signature to the bank for the above, whoop whoop, gonna take a few weeks for money to hit my bank but thats my squeeze money sorted for the wedding


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- helllooooooooooo! I wondered where you had got to! Out galavanting I see   £1300   wow that's worth doing! I might get on the case when I get home from holiday


----------



## doddyclaire

Kt - Honestly is, took me about 5 mins filling out two online forms and voila!!!  I never knew I was entitled to anything so definitely worth a shot!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Why is it that when you start sorting something, the house ends up looking like a bombs hit it?!?!   I don't seem to be getting very far    

Hope you're all having a nice Saturday? 

I'm going into the garage...I could be some time


----------



## Mrs Rock

I am having a good Saturday thank you KT!  and the rather pathetic reason is that I have just driven myself and bubba for the first time to the big supermarket, parked, shopped and drove home again and everything!  That is only the 5th time I have driven her anywhere and I still find it an ordeal.  And I confess I found 2 spaces together in the car park. Have not yet had to park in just one space with cars either side....not too sure how that would go....  .  I know how lame I sound but still feeling ever so proud of myself !!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww   well done you! Have you not been driving long or Are you not very confident Hun?


----------



## Angel10

KT - you made it out of the garage in one piece then    sorry your not looking forward to your hols but understand why! could you make an escape for the day and go to norwich shopping, I could meet you there 

Mrs Rock - well done you for getting out and about, shopping isnt easy at the best of times on a saturday let alone trying to park and having a lo with you 

Well I have been to me mothers and now smell like *** ash lil







she sat there puffing away and I said, I do have asthma you know and her reply was - yes but its not that bad is it  er no cos I dont put myself in smokey environments very often that would be why


----------



## hennups

Hi ladies!

Just a quickie from me today but hello to you all - hope you're having good weekends!

We have seen a house we like, through a friend - he's going to confirm he 'wants' to rent to us in the next few days, so we're still on tenterhooks! It's back in the village we both grew up in, near the beach and it's a bargain! Fingers crossed he says yes!

So then we popped into the car place to see how much we'll get for returning our car (it's 3 years old and at end of payment plan) - and we got a good deal so I bought a new car! Was supposed to just take the cash and buy an old banger but it was a good deal!!!

I've always wanted one and it's so impractical cos we want to be pregnant again ASAP and we have a dog! But if we've learnt anything, it's that life is short and you only live once!!!


----------



## Angel10

Hennups -







you look totally in love with it hun - not surprising - its just too cute, and yes, life is too short - have fun  oh and fingers crossed for the house too


----------



## dialadink

Evening everyone

Hennups - it's lovely to see that pic of you smiling away and read a happy post - I hope and   that it all comes together with the place you have seen - you really deserve some happiness and positivity.  Loving your outlook that life is too short. That's one I use often. 

Jen - sorry to read you have had some bad news - please know that you can share or offload with your Buds n blooms anytime. It'squite therapeutic for me when 'helping' others... I think I know some others who feel that way too. 
Anyway can't believe Ellen is now bigger than Lauren - who'd have thought it? xx

Faith - Saw ur pics on ** - loving the tan line.  

Kt - Have errr fun at the car thingy... not my cuppa tea but wouldnt it be dull if we all liked the same stuff? We were in your neck of the woods today - ish - we popped to northweald - what a waste of time that was - load of old [email protected] All i bought was a chicken tikka wrap and a samosa!  
Loving the new ticker by the way. xx

Doddy - Wicked news about the PPI. How did you do it? Did you use one of those 3rd party companies, what sort of info do I need to get together? Not sure i'd have anything but DH might. So, does that money cover 'The Dress'? You are gonna look totes amazing in that you know!  
How you feeling on the old 2ww? Week one almost done - you seem to be doing so well. When u going back to 'W'?   xx

Zoe - Thanks hun for the thoughts re:mc. I must admit I am starting to sway to thinking their intervenion may be wise... It would be good to get the genetic testing done anyway. Barts have now said that IF all ends sadly they have decided that I need to be seen by the doctors before tx, whereas until now they said no. They also said they really want genetic testing done. They still mentioned 3 bleeds then tx but that wont be happening as I will be going for the other consultants tests and I am sure that will take at least til the new year. Besides, me thinks I'm gonna need time, and answers. I can't keep bouncing back from the physical or mental pain.  
Anyway, enough doom and gloom - what's new with you? What's been going on - hows archie (apart from super gorgeous of course)? xx

Angel - thanks for the texts. You really are an angel and always looking out for others. Love ya hun.  
Hope the cars are sorted now? So ahe u heard from the idiots at all since it happened? No apology I assume? 
Is DH at work tonight? Hope so as you might get some kip then. I think you asked what dose Zopiclone I have - it's only 3.75 because of the pg thing. Haven't taken any though and actually got some sleep in last night. We ate quite late and I didn't feel comfortable enough to go to bed when DH did so I stayed on the sofa and must have fell asleep at some point - woke up at 2am with the cat and dog on me! Dragged my sorry self up to bed and slept throuh to 7 this morning.  

Mrs Rock - Don't think I have welcomed you either - so welcome! Sorry but what made u want to join us bunch of loons? lol.... I often forget that anyone can read our ramblings - what must people think about half the waffle??  
Your little E looks beautiful - no wonder you want to get back on the rollercoaster. Where are you from? Did I read a mention of Essex? 
Thanks for the offer of info re: ERPC. I have been told its not that bad at all.   xx

Sorry if I have missed anything. I know I probably have.


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT - I've only just started driving, began lessons when E was 6 weeks old.  

Hennups, I love that car!  If I had that car I might actually WANT to drive!

Dial, I was stalking my old cycle buddies from Snowdrops who are on this thread and I was drawn in by all the funny loveliness on here.  I am as nosey as they come basically!  Thank you for the welcome.  I am on the London/Kent border near Bromley but originally from God's Country aka Liverpoooooool


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Not too far from many of us then. Nosey works well on here - you've probably gathered we like to know EVERYTHING! lol 
Can't believe you started learning to drive when ur LO was 6 weeks - with all those hormones going crazy it's a wonder u didn't get mummas road rage!  
I don't drive..   I like the idea of it, but a) i'm too lazy and think i'm too old to learn now, b) i dont trust the other nuts on the road, c) i probably would only drive at weekends d) It's an expense we manage ok without. Might feel different if a LO joins us one day I guess.   

So, just ordered chinese.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - hello my darling, I just want you to know you are very much in my thoughts - dont want to keep harrassing you but just want you to know how special you are  thank you for taking the time to reply and ask how I am, today I have been a little down - think its cos I was home alone, better now hubby home though have already agreed he is going in the spare room tonight, cant have another night like the last 3 - my head will explode







glad you managed to get some well earnt rest in hun, and without the zopliclone, understand that you dont want to get into a habit of it, especially as you dont know for sure what is happening for you, but the dose you have wont hurt if you do need it  we sorted the Rav out, got window fixed on insurance for £65 but not prepared to pay over £1000 to get the mini fixed, the dent is in the bonnet which means the whole thing will need replacing and the chrome we added and black stripes too - no, no apology yet - just an up yours from them all - little  anyway as for what you were sharing with Zoe - I hope that something positive can come out of all this for you and that you get to get some answers one way or another   

Mrs Rock - oh no, a Liverpudlian  my ds is an avid Liverpool Footie fan


----------



## Angel10

Dial - ahhh your having a chinese are you







we are having a pizza







healthy lot arent we


----------



## dialadink

Angel - it's never harrassing you silly wotsit - as I said - it means a lot. Good plan for DH tonight - bet he's chuffed but you need ur rest honey. 
Can't believe that about the mini - I don't know how u are remaining as calm as u are.You are a saint that's for sure! What a total lack of respect they obviously have.  
Enjoy your pizza u two - hope this evening has u in a happier place and hopefully with some of DH's cuddles.


----------



## Angel10

Dial -     and dh has suggested he go in there, guess its easier than me shouting at him to shut up when he is snoring and he does have to get up for work in the morning, besides, cuddles of the moving kind are already out of the way   means I get my bed and my kindle and some piece - ohhhhhh yeeesssssss


----------



## Angel10

Man I sound so OLLLLDDDDDD


----------



## dialadink

Angel - ahh honey u do make me laugh - u don't sound old! 

just started to get a bit of mild pain... keeping an eye for anything worse or other signs.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening! 

Angel- yes I'm in one piece   it was funny though, I took Sebastian in there with me and he just laughed at me the whole time  
I'll have to see what route we are taking Hun, I'll defo push to go that way though    
I'm glad your feeling better now dh is home hun   how was ya pizza? 

Hennups- ooh new and impractical!    I love it! Bound to work for you Hun   great news about the house, fx it's all go  

Dial- should have popped in for a cuppa!   I must admit I was a little disappointed with northweald market when I went a few weeks back, but if you've never been before I'd say it was worth a looky   but yummy 
to the wrap and samosa   nice Chinese? Big   my darlin   

Mrs Rock- well an even bigger well done then! very brave  

I've just sat down to X factor and homemade panini pizza (Rosemary Conley recipe   ) in need of something a little naughty now, not sure what I've got though, the cupboards are a bit bare   bottle of champers is slipping down quite nicely though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I found chocolate angel delight


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

all alone I am


----------



## LadyKtcuddles




----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


>


LOL - you nutter


----------



## Angel10

I am here - in body though not sure in mind


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ah my  you should be sleeping!  having said that so should I really


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ktcuddles said:


>


I've just realised that the boys do this A LOT!


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Ah my  you should be sleeping!  having said that so should I really


Oh that is too sweet - I love it  off to bed now my luffly friend  ps think it is wonderful that the boys laugh so much at you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Night night darlin'


----------



## Angel10

Night night my lovely .....my Dh thinks I must be talking to a fella so late at night   so he has gone off to bed in a mood! bloody men! XXXXX


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!! 

angel, hope dh hasnt woken up in a grump! x x

lolli, enjoy ikea, if you are out for.food after does that mean you will skop the lovely.hotdogs?!?! hope you got some sleep last night x x

kt, bless you all.alone last night but now i fancy some chocolate angel delight 

mrs rock, well done on your driving i know i couldnt be chewed for a d test when archie was six weeks..you deserve a medal x x

doddy, how are you....ooooh loving your ppi reclaim so like dial said is tjat THE dress sorted nearly?? x x

dial, hope.you slept again last night and hugs for you because your lovely  x x

hennups, love you.pic how good to get an impractical car, id be tempted to go tje whole hog and get a cream interior too 

oh and angel you did make.me chuckle at your sounding old comment, which you dont  but chuckles are good  

x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel-   to dh, silly thing  

Zoe- hi hunny! Im considering treating myself to the butterscotch one i found too   How's you and Archie? Did you find a different park yesterday?  

Lolli- how's your hair looking Hun, feel better?  have a good day at ikea, we'll need a run down later of all your purchases  

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday! We're off out soon, when dh & bil get their    into gear!


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Kt - ur posts last night were so funny! Not sure about choc angel delight after champers tho..  

Angel - bless dh getting in a huff. Men eh? They just don't get us. Hope he's snapped out of it today. Is he working this morning? X

Morning Zoe - what u up to today? Family day? X

AFm I am in the hosp. More pain in night and light pink bleed this morning. They r gonna scan and said if as expected they'd like to schedule erpc  .. I'm thinking this is the end of the road. 
Trying to stay calm. But bummed I've cancelled lunch with bestie and had to tell her what's going on by txt   I'm starving but can't eat as they said theres a chance op could be today. xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Very sorry to hear this Dial.  Hoping you are ok


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- oh my darling I'm so sorry, thinking of you and dh poppet   and sending lots of love


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial. Oh honey   sending you a ton of strength and hugs, hope they let you know soon xxx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh darling I am so sorry to see your post this morning   just hope they take care of you there sweetie, not what you had planned for your sunday off with dh    sorry you had to share your news with your bestie on text too hun, couldnt have been easy for either of you - love you lots and know you are in my thoughts


----------



## zoe25

crikey dial.....hope they dont leave.you hanging, good that they didnt send you home to wait and see but it is also very final when its much nicer to have at least some chance (makes sense in my head but probably.not out loud) anyway massivr hugs for you both, sorry you had to text an update to your friend  

kt, ha ha to thr butterscotch by the way and yes checked out a new park....massive duck pond  

dial you are soon thoughtful still doing personals when you are in hospital, no family day for us just a mummy and archie day (dh and i arent on the best of terms at the mo plus he'll be sleeping most of the day) been for a nice drive though.

loads more hugs for you dial, take lots of care x x x

morning doddy, angel and mrs rock too x x


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - hope Archie has fun seeing the ducks







 have you had your results from your scan yet hun?


----------



## zoe25

lovely ducks angel, he does go a bit crackers over ducks  (almost didi a rude typo there!) any plans today?? x x


----------



## Faithope

*dial*  I am thinking of you xxx

Just been catching up with the TV while I was away-I recorded The Midwives, have had a good cry and have renewed hope after the ladies stories of recurrent miscarriages and still birth. I will get there, no matter how many years it takes, it's been nearly two years since we started the IVF TX road and I am prepared to go however long it takes.

Big hello to you all ladies


----------



## lollipops

Dial - oh bless you honey   I'm so sorry this is happening, your amazingly strong honey, your handling the situation so well considering - proud of you & thinking of you. God, I hate it that I live so far away - really feel the urge to give you a massive hug! Sending my love .xxx



Conquered Ikea! Was heaving! Back later girls, currently in Starbucks having my 3rd coffee of the day after another night of no sleep! X


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have to fess up about my driving as feel I can't accept all these well dones!  What happened was, 17 years ago I did a 2 week course so I had 15 hours of lessons across 2 weeks, at the end of which by some miracle I passed my test.  I am a sad indictment of the driving test really   .  That is all the driving I have ever done, never got to practise on my own or with a friend helping at all, just did lessons for 2 weeks in the instructor's car.  Then the day after the test I stalled my friend's tank of a car at traffic lights in Cambridge at a big junction, about 4 cars beeped at me and I had a head fit and never drove again....until E was 6 weeks old.  I've never needed to drive as in Cambridge it's easier not to, then I went to York for a year and didn't need to, and then I lived in central London where you'd have to be mad to drive.  So I was able to forget about it and DH did any driving that was needed.  When I took my lessons this year the instructor had to re-show me how to turn the car on (with a button now and not a key, who knew!) and what the pedals do.  And I think I was a total liability on the roads due to the lack of sleep I was experiencing at that point!  So it has been slow baby steps to starting to drive myself and now starting to drive E and I still find it an ordeal.  Not sure how anyone ever gets used to it and starts to find it easy!

I am building up to Tuesday this week, when E starts swimming classes and I have to drive her there or we can't go.  This is my big mission I have been working towards.  Sad but true!!

Faithope, I saw that programme too and was so moved.  I like your attitude.  E's middle name is "Hope", I picked it to remind me never to lose it.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* Well done for confessing  I would love to learn but I am so scared of the motorway, it would be a waste of time as I can get the bus anywhere I need to get to without the hassle of parking which is a nightmare in Oxford! I asked DH that should we get lucky with twin girls, could we call them Faith and Hope, he cut me a very telling look of 'you are mad' but I love the names  DH talks constnatley about babies now, what was even more of a shocker was a lady got on the bus with a pram and he said 'o what make of pram is that because it's a lovely pram, it doesn't look like a Mama's and Papa's'  and I thought I was bad!


----------



## Faithope

O and I am slightly jealous at the amount of bubbles you have


----------



## Mrs Rock

I think Faith and Hope would be absolutely lovely!  I also really liked Clemency, but DH vetoed that.  I like traditional, meaningful names.  Saying that, Emilia (Milly) is not meaningful but I just thought it was really pretty and graceful.  

The pram was the only bit of baby kit my DH really showed an interest in - I think for blokes it's a bit like a gadget   .  Lucky he did as I am a pram obsessive (walking everywhere does that to you!) and put in tons of research and spent more than he wanted to, but it has turned out a great buy.  


I am bubbletastic as have been on a bubble blowers thread on FF for 3 years and have a lovely bunch of bubble blowing friends.  I probably should reciprocate more than I do - here, have a few yourself xx


----------



## hennups

zoe25 said:


> hennups, love you.pic how good to get an impractical car, id be tempted to go tje whole hog and get a cream interior too


Yeap yeap! Ivory interior and cloth too, not leather! xx


----------



## hennups

Thinking of you today Dial xxx


----------



## zoe25

hennups said:


> Yeap yeap! Ivory interior and cloth too, not leather! xx


perfect    i love it!


----------



## dialadink

Home! What a day! Having medically managed mc. Not pleasant but necessary. Back in all day tues for meds every 4 hrs - should be quick but probably painful. In the meantime I have to try to catch anything I can at home and rest. Bleeding is light, pain is AF like but they said it'll probably get bad. 
Just want this ordeal over. 
Dh is about to put on a film so we can just chill. 

Love to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Faithope

My heart is breaking for you *dial* after all you have been through, you are one strong, brave lady  xxxx

*Mrs Rock* So what pram did you get? I love a good old traditional pram that lays flat  but some of the new models are so gorgeous  My class teacher had an Emilia  beautiful name. I like old fashioned names, rather than weird spelling names (working in a school really limits what I can choose (  that I wil get to do that again) 
 for the bubbles-I go through stages of just blowing them then forget 

*Hennups* Now I am back home, I have managed to sit and read your blog and see your pictures of Isla  I can totally understand what you are saying about 'god' being a Christian myself, the further on in this infertility lark and I believe less and less. I went to church every sunday from age 5 to 15, did bible study, the lot.  love your new car


----------



## Angel10

Dial - thank you for taking the time to update us honey, am just so very sorry for you - get some rest - we are all here for you


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Dial, sorry for everything you are going through hun.  Its horrid! Glad you ate home but what a tough day you have on Tuesday .  You are in my thoughts hun   x

Sorry I havent been on here for a while, been really ill as most of you know through **,  doesnt help that I have IBS anyway.  Have 2 hour glucose test, a blood test and midwife appointment tomorrow.  Doctor wants me to have growth scan at 28 weeks and to see a consultant.  Just want you all to know I am thinking of you and miss you.  Hope to be back soon  x


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - so sorry hunni, thinking about you both. Life is so   hard


----------



## dialadink

Pray - so pleased to see ur post - was worrying where u were. Hope ur ok? X

Catherine hope all goes well tomoz and ur feeling better soon. X


----------



## Ale40

*Dial* - You are a very brave woman. A massive    your way.

A boatload of love,

Ale


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial, you are one amazing woman. I hope you don't have to experience too much pain on top of all the emotions you have to deal with. <img src=http://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/hug/t4612.gif>


----------



## dialadink

Don't feel amazing or brave - just useless and broken. 
Not sure I can ever go through this again - but I know time is a Good healer... In the meantime watching this means war with Tom hardy is helping! What a distraction he is! 
Gotta stay relatively normal or I know I will fall apart and now is not the time! 

Xx


----------



## zoe25

dial, glad you are home, im so sorry that your tx has ended tjis way but glad you are being looked after, hope it isnt too bad and im sure it will be a relief of sorts when you get through tues, big big hugs to you both, your strength amazes mr and you still find time to ask after others.  i bet you do feel broken bless you, distractions work a trest, get thrpugh tues abd then you time if you can you are remarkable wether you realise or not, dh knows too x x

mrs rock, id been meaning to nose about your massive load of bubbles  cant remember if i posted after your driving confeasion bit still well done for your driving thats such a good achievement and e will be so.proud of what you wemt through to get her to her swimming lessons when you tell her about it when she is older x x

faithope, aaah bless you dh, getting well in to thw prams and things 

catherine, hope all goes well tomorrow, will be good to see your little one in the scan even uf you do feel cack, i had scans at 28and 34 weeks and watch out for the glucose drink they give one it tastes rubbish! really hope you feel better soon 

pray, are you ok?? x x

angel 

rachel, ;-*

emeraldlite, happy birthday to ds..three!!!! wow, bet he loves his present, cant comment too.much on ** as it is wsd bday today too and have NO intention of commenting on hers  x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - I don't know what to say honey, words are so utterly inadequate  
Thinking of you both, big hugs and kisses from me & him xxx


----------



## zoe25

really really bad typos today...sorry ladies


----------



## lollipops

Dial - so so sorry hun....like doddy said, I just don't know what to say   lifestyle to cruel to all the good people - seems so so unfair   your stronger than you realise hun, you truly are


----------



## lollipops

Should say *  lifes not *  lifestyle.....


----------



## BathBelle

Dial,       thinking of you x


----------



## Damelottie

Dial - I m so very very sad to read your news. I truly hope the next few days are as painfree as possible. What an awful thing to happen. Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## Jen74

Dial - so sorry to see your news, hope it all happens quickly and is as painless as can be xx

Hennups - love the Fiat 500, totally impractical for everything unless you are a single girl living in Chelsea but I so want one. Awesome colour you've chosen too!

Catherine - sorry to hear you are in the wars, hope you are better soon...

Lollipops - glad you enjoyed Ikea, did you get meatballs or a hotdog?! Sorry you're having a rough evening of colic.

Actually read back about an hour ago but then had a screamy teething fit from Lauren so can't remember any other news, hope you all had a good weekend though. Will try and catch up again tomorrow evening, busy day planned... Big hugs to all the buds and blooms xx


----------



## dialadink

Thanks for the   and thoughts girls.  

Jen - Are the girls well into their teething now then? Hope all is going well. Remind me, are you making it to the sept meet? You are aren't you? xx

Dame - Hello. How are you? 

Angel - Sorry I didn't reply to your text, I didn't see it til about an hour after you sent it - and it had me in tears but only cos it was so lovely. Made DH's eyes leak too bless him.  

Doddy & Lolli - Thanks girls. Those hugs are needed right now. Really feel for DH as he is off to work tomorrow. I know I am going through the physical side, but it's a struggle for him too. He has gone to bed to try to rest, but I have watched him asleep and he isn't really getting rest if you know what I mean. 

AFM, well I am getting a bit tired, but I know if I go to bed I will be laying there awake for a good while yet, so I am about to list a few bits n bobs on ebay instead while I watch an idiot abroad snuggled on the sofa with Bertie.


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Dial. I am fine thank you xxx i hope you and DH managed to get some rest last night x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies, hope everyone slept well 

dial, we're here all day if you want company x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Back to work today and its busy as hell so I prob wont get on much  but at least it'll take my mind off lack of symptoms 

xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Dial - Just wanted to let you know i'm thinking about you and sending you and dh lots of love &    

Doddy - sending lots of     &  

Afm - Back in hospital since Friday, reading but won't post much as this   blackberry drives me mad when trying to post & dongle not working. Everything okish at the moment will let you know if anything changes. love to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning gorgeous girls! 

Dial- just want to echo what the girls have said poppet, I've been thinking of you and dh lots  

Pray- oh no! Poor you sweetie, hope they get you sorted and home soon hunny  

Doddy- tons of    for you gorgeous! 

Zoe- morning!  

Hope e eryone is ok? Sorry if I've missed news from yesterday but you girls will chat when I'm not here!  

Well 'the holiday' gets ever closer   found out yesterday that my  bil is hesitant about it too   so in fact the only person who really wants to go is the mil!  

Anyway, it's messy play at WOD this morning, should be interesting


----------



## lollipops

Dial -  hope u got 'some' sleep    gather your not at work today? Curl up on the sofa with Bertie & watch something light hthearted on tv, eat crap & keep talking to us lot......  we all luff ya lady  



Doddy - hang in there  hun, symptoms don't mean much at this stage, try to remember most women wouldn't know they are pregnant at this stage!   


Kt - oh dear, your holiday is sounding more & more appealing!? I hope it suprises you all & you end up  having a fab time! X



Afm - hideous night  got mummy meeting today, so more gushing from them of how their babies sleep through the night at 2 months old & how happy their babies are (blah blah blah!) Me - jealous?! Surely not!   
Then tomorrow is the dreaded jabs day, I'm absolutely cacking myself as I'm going to hate every minute of it & everyones at work tomorrow so no support .... going to have to toughen up for my little lady.


Catch u later girls xxx


----------



## dialadink

Morning B&B's 

Zoe - No plans for today? Surely the park will be calling at some point. x

Doddy - Hope work goes quickly for u. Lolli is right - too early to worry about symptoms. Keep up that PMA.    xx

Pray - Oh no hun - I knew something was up. Sending you   and hope all is ok. What happened? Hope u r well enouh for home soon and the bubbas are reassuring you.    

KT - WOD sounds good today. Should keep u on your toes with two mucky pups to watch... assuming it really is messy!  
This holiday is sounding less like a holiday and more like everyone accommodating what the MIL fancies... Bet ur wishing it over b4 its begun.  

Lolli - Hows the hair? Happy with it? Sorry it was another naff night, hopefully Darcey-Bella has used up all her cries last night and will be a little more peaceful today. Big   for tomorrow's jabs. Shame there is no one who can be with you, i'm sure the girls will tell you it's harder for u to watch than it is for DB. Hopefully she will have forgotten it in moments.  

Dame - Thanks hun. I got about 5 hrs last night I think... so not too bad really. 

Catherine - Let us know how you get on with all you apts today.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- Hope you have a nice time with the mummies today Hun   and as dial said the injections are worse for you to watch, the bonus is that they seem to make babies sleepy, so you never know you might get a bit more Kip tomorrow night!  

Dial- I'm glad you managed to get some sleep last night poppet    and I've come to the conclusion that if I expect the worst from the holiday then it's got to be better than that...surely


----------



## Angel10

Hi girls   

Pray - so sorry to read you are back in hospital huni - I know you hate it so much but am sure that you are there for all the right reasons - thinking of you    

Dial - hello lovely lady - hope you are enjoying Bertie cuddles today - glad you got some sleep, just sorry your dh has to be at work hun, just when you need to be together    have some hugs from me     

Doddy - how you holding up gorgeous? I think the 2nd week of the 2ww is so hard so in a good way its good you are back at work and busy hun - keep up the PMA - we are all routing for you         

Lolli - sorry you are still having such bad nights with DB - breaks my heart to hear that - just feel so sorry for you all    

KT - enjoy WOD    funny how your BIL isnt looking forward to 'the holiday' as well, looks like someone needs to tell MIL that subtly    you will have to find an excuse to get away for a day, its lovely shopping in Norwich   

Zoe - your typos are what make you so special, they are part of you    B E A utiful pictures of Archie on ** - he really is a sweetie    what you got planned today? wsd done one

Jack - how are you my lovely? hope all is good - thank you for being so lovely and texting me hugs when I have needed them - you are a star   

Catherine - Hunny I really feel for you being so poorly    I hope all your appointments go well today, and we miss you too love    

Hello all you other gorgeous ladies, guess I should really go and get dressed


----------



## dialadink

Angel - dressed? No. It's surely a pj day. Ru leaving the house at any point? If not, deffo no need to get dressed!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hey gorgeous!   

Dial- So what [email protected] have you found on the Telly to watch?  

I got dressed this morning, and let me tell you it just gets your clothes dirty   

I'm covered in paint   the boys had loads of fun   back for food and then out to get last bits for 'The holiday'


----------



## Angel10

Dial -      not leaving the house per se but have got to hang me washing out and dh hates me doing it in me pj's    how you doing darlin'   

KT -   bless them, bet they loved it    when do you leave for 'the holiday'?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- thursday morning   dh has the day off on Wednesday to help sort and pack the car, so we just get in the car and go on Thursday   trying to condense everything as there's just soooooo much stuff


----------



## Angel10

KT - I can imagine, when ds was a baby I used to pack up and go and stay with my parents every weekend and the car was full to the brim just for us two so can only imagine what its like taking two of everything and dh too    sounds like wednesday could be a fun day packing and re-packing everything in the car, good luck with that


----------



## Angel10

KT - I just had a thought, how about who ever mil is going with sort of accidently forgets to pick her up - then when you get there you can so oh where is mil - and they say oh I forgot to get her, oh well never mind


----------



## dialadink

Kt - not much [email protected] found. Trying to pass time channel surfing. 
Sounds like u had a good time this morning. I don't envy u trying to squish in everything u will need for u all. Good luck! xx

Angel - oh dear  don't tell dh I hung my washing in one of dh's t shirts as a nightie! Lol. 

Dh is home! Bless him!


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - I love the last line on your sig, hate that you have to know how that feels, but its beautiful in a way.  Hope DH cuddles help this arvo xx

KT - LOL!!  Can you try and pack so much stuff that there just isn't room for MiL on the boat?! 

Pray - Sorry you're back in hosp  hope you're being well looked after though honey x

Angel - Morning  Still in pj's?!

Hope the rest of you are all ok xx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - no hun, I am dressed    how are you doing? xx

Dial - I am sorry I hadnt read your signature as Doddy pointed out, it truly is beautiful -  bless dh being home, reacon you both need lots of cuddles   

Well I have made an appoitment for a new gym programme on wednesday - need to kick this feeling sorry for meself malarcky on the head and get my butt moving again - not liking this feeling down all the time bo!!ocks


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi Angel - I'm ok thanks....bored of lack of symptoms, and bored of over-analyzing it all!!  Glad i'm back at work  
Good for you with a new gym programme, I find it works wonders on your motivation to be doing a completely new routine!  I need to get back to it myself!!  Feel a right lard-****!!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - bless you - it is hard to not analyize isnt it - its perfectly normal - and as for you wanting to get back to the gym am      that you wont be able to for a long while yet hun


----------



## dialadink

Angel - good for u sorting the gym thing... Might even throw myself into that too. Goodness knows there is a lot of work to be done to get myself back in shape. I really want to get back to pre first tx size... Believe me that's a LOT. Of work! Xx

Doddy - ah Hun. Being at work will do u good - I found it made the wait so much easier. I know it's hard not to look for symptoms and question every little thing, just another cruel twist in ivf knowing every little step of the way. Remember one day at a time honey. 
Xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dial        sweetheart - so sorry to hear your news.


Thinking of you both.


Take care


Tis xx


----------



## dialadink

Thank you Tis. 

Erm, has anyone heard from Henrch recently - it's been ages since I have seen or heard anything...?


----------



## Angel10

Dial - no we havent have we - hope she is ok   

Just been watching some old video of ds when he was a baby


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Just want to say i'll be thinkin of you tomoz, I hope it goes, well.... as well as it can    Big hugs my lovely

Wont be on tonight girls, am completely rubber-ducked, and feeling off 

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Hope you are ok Doddy darling


----------



## aubergine07

Dial - Just wanted to let you know am thinking of you.  Went through the same almost exactly one year ago, so sort of know what you're going through though of course everyone different so big hugs to you    

Pray - did I read that you are back in hospital - sorry to hear that if I got it right.    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## lollipops

Lovely Dial - my thoughts with you all day tomorrow......       



Doddy - here for you too hun....  the last bit of the 2ww is always the worst.....


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Hun. 

Doddy, hang in there Hun, you are on the home straight


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - Thinking about you tomorrow hunni no words just  a big   

Doddy - hang on hnu, not long now


----------



## dialadink

Having some wobbles. So why do I have to do this? Why can't I just let this go naturally? I'm not sure I am as strong as u all think I am. I'm not sure I can do this.


----------



## pray4a+

Oh Dial hun, you can do this you are one strong lady   breaks my heart that you have to go through this. If you get there and its too hard ask them to do the ercp. I had ercp and it was ok, well as ok as something like this can be. and don't think you have to be brave all the time allow yourself time to grieve for your


----------



## lollipops

Dial - oh hun, I don't want you to have to do any of this - you must be scared hun, that's only natural. Think about prays advice hun, do what feels right for you (as right as something like this can be)


----------



## dialadink

I am scared. I know it's going to be awful. I just don't see why when it was a mmc they were leaving me to be scanned on the 13th, yet as soon as I start to cramp and bleed and show signs I am going to spontaneously mc they want to intervene. I know they want to collect everything - but why can't I do that naturally. I'm not bleeding heavily yet, but it would surely come in time. It is heavier now than yesterday. It has happened like this before. I just feel so bad forcing this to happen. It just feels so wrong. I can't bear it. 
I think I have to speak to them properly before I let anything happen tomorrow for my own mental well being. I have to live with this and get through it past just getting through tomorrow. They don't really talk to you much or explain much to be honest. As wth everything else I feel like I am on a conveyor belt just there to be got in and out and dealt with.


----------



## zoe25

dial, big hugs for you for now and tomorrow, prays advice sounds good, only do what you can do, having had a natural mc i feel for you so much, sorry i have been so absent, funny time of year for me  big big hugs dial and doddy in the last half of the 2ww and i'll be back tomorrow with personals x x x

just seen your post dial, definitely get answers to all your very valid questions, this info is only from my experience but there was a big difference in a 5 week and 8 week mc physically for me and all the scans i had was to check when i had mc that it was complete and before i mc it was to check that there wasnt growth   i really hope you can get better reasons for their actions beforehand


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-    poppet, you dont need to be strong hunny, and nor would anyone expect you to be, please  please don't put that added pressure onto yourself. It's your body and it's you who is having to go through this, so it's your thoughts and feelings that matter the most. You need some kind of guidance and support from them in your decisions, and to feel that it's right for you     as always hunny my thoughts are with you and dh poppet


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Dial my heart goes out to you.  You are in my thoughts.  I think you should only do what you are 100% happy with, as u said its you that has to live with the decision.  The hospital will only do what they think is right wothout taking your emotions into accpunt..  You have to speak your mind hun.  You have started spotting so I dont know why they cant wait for a bit to see what happens.  With my miscarriages it could take upto 2 weeks for me to mc after initial spotting.  Please speak to the hospital and tell them your thoughts and fears.  They can always scan u if nothing happens within the next week and then decide what is best.  A medical mc to me sounds like a very difficult process to go through .  I still find it difficult to think about my spontanious miscarriages and the guilt that goes with it so I understand how u feel emotionally.  Will be thinking of you .  Please dont try to put on a brave face hun.  Sometimes its impossible. You are bound to be scared as everything is taken out of your hands.  You have no control and thats scary in itself.  Just know we are all here for u hun.  Lots of love and a giant  x

Doddy, thinking of u also hun.  You have done fantastic in your 2ww.  I really do hope that your dreams come true.  Dont worry about pregnancy symptoms.  I had none in the beginning.  Keep strong hun and BIG  x

Sorry still no proper personals been a hectic day.  Really getting stressed with the constant worries, appointments etc.  Was told baby was measuring small on Sat at hospital to only get measured at midwifes todat to find out I was measuring spot on.  I am constantly getting told contradicting info.  Had the horrid glucose tolerance test which made me projectile vomit after....nice.  Had a last minute emergency scan which showed all was ok and a midwife appointment.  Ketones keep showing up in my urine and I cant control them.  Fasting the night before didnt help with the ketone measurement.

Thinking of you all x x


----------



## lollipops

Dial - its so hard for me to offer advice as I've not been through what u are but if having a medicated m/c doesn't feel right for you then tell/speak to them . Just bare in mind Zoes advice, that this time may be very different to a 5 week m/c. I will be thinking of you today hun, whatever decision you make you know us lot will help you through.x


----------



## henrch

Dial, my goodness, I have just logged in for the first time for weeks and although not had time to read back I have obviously seen your last few posts, my heart goes out to you hun and all my thoughts are with you x


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial, go with your heart on this one my lovely, will be thinking of you today xxxx



Afm... Bleeding started so looks like game over x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- oh my lovely I'm so sorry   I just can't believe it   it's so unfair, sending you big loves and hugs


----------



## zoe25

dial, thinking of you today loads x x x

doddy, oh no! that is so unfair   for you x x x

henrch, how are you? x x

morning lolli and kt and hope you feel better today catherine x x


----------



## pray4a+

Oh God, what a sad day for the buds & blooms. can't stop  

Dial - Don't let them bully you into something you are not ready for hunni   do what feels right for you sending you lots of love  

Doddy - so, so sorry   I am gutted for you & df. Life really is a b!tch at the moment  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## BathBelle

Claire, Oh no   big   Really   it's not AF and just a bleed. It does seem a little early for AF   

Dial,      

What a rubbish day


----------



## Faithope

Feel really inadequate just sending a cuddle but have no words to make *dial and doddy* feel better


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh no, all of this is so unfair.

Dial, I don't know for sure but from what they said to me after my MMC they may be keen on medical management or ERPC once you are showing spontaneous signs because they want to guard against any excessive/uncontrolled blood loss which could possibly accompany spontaneous miscarriage.  I had a holiday to Spain booked when I found out about my MMC and they were not keen for me to go at all unless I had already fully miscarried, for that reason.  They took the view I was under their care and they didn't want me to be away and possibly need medical help because of uncontrolled bleeding during miscarriage, though it is only a small possibility of that happening.  This may be why they prefer to intervene with you.  But if it's not what you want, you don't have to do it of course     



Doddy what a sh*t, sh*t day, I am hoping and praying it is not what you think


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks girls, am trying to convince myself its late implantation - as its not really developed much and is brown/old and only when I wipe - sorry if TMI!!
Also feelig sick as a dog, but thats probably more nerves, anyway, am at work trying to hold it all together xxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Is it too early to do a HPT? xx


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - how many days till otd? I'm   its just a touch of old implantation blood hun!


----------



## doddyclaire

OTD is Monday, so still got a way to go yet.....
Faithope - I think its prob too soon, not sure that trigger would be out of system until end of the week


----------



## lollipops

Oh yes too soon for Af I'm sure! So very well may be implantation!!   sure it takes 12-14dp2dt days for trigger to leave system.....hold off testing for a few more days if you can hun! Lots of    for you! X


Dial - keep thinking of you and hoping your ok. (which is stupid really as I know your not ok)   but I just want you to know your in my thoughts.x


----------



## Ale40

*Dial* - I am thinking of you and holding your hand in my heart.

*Doddy* - I haven't given up hope for you yet. Loads of     your way.

   

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* O in that case hun if its brown and slight then  its implantation


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - am        will all my strength that this isnt over for you honey - try and keep positive, I know its hard but it still could be old blood and isnt always a sign its over, just look how many of the girls on here have had bleeds then gone on to have their lo's - big big hugs for you darlin'     

Dial - you and dh have been in my thoughts all day, am just sorry i missed your posts of uncertainty and wasnt here to support you    I hope whatever has happened today you will get some answers from eventually - love and hugs babe     

Catherine - I am sorry that you are still so very poorly hun, you dont deserve this, you deserve to enjoy being pg darlin'     


 needed all round I think


----------



## henrch

Hi again girls, still not had time to read back and will have lots of personals hopefully tomorrow, but for now wanted to add to Doddy that I too had some brown bleeding (very light) about 5 or so days prior to OTD.... really hope this is a good sign hun rather than anything negative... will be staying positive here for you x

Dial - hope you are as ok as you can be hun x


----------



## doddyclaire

Henrch - Thanks hun, thats reassuring
And Angel - thank you too beautiful  

Came home a couple of hours ago, as kind of broke down at work, called clinic and they said I need to rest, and to call them if it gets heavy but to not test early...  
Definitely brown, but as I bled early (5 days before OTD) both times, i'm expecting this to be the same really.....


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Is there any chance of upping the dose of progesterone?? I am with you on the resting, you get DF to do all the cooking etc and you take it easy hun 

*henrch* 

*dial* Thinking of you hun xx

*angel* How are you doing hun?

*lolli* Hope little DB is ok and that Jab day wasn't as bad as you feared 

AFM Going out this evening as DH turned 33 today  and I am drinking on a school night  but technacially don't start work til tomorrow so....and found out my class teacher won't be starting tomorrow as her daughter who is 4 is in hospital with an unexplained illness  so all my prep for my 1:1 before the summer hols was a waste of time but this is unforeseen so will have to wing tomorrow and hope that I am not too bruised up come 3.30pm....


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - I ma really hoping this cyce isnt the same as your others- your doing the right thing by going home to rest. Feet up hun......lots of      and      and     

Dial- Been thinking about you all day honey- here for you when your ready to talk     

Henrch - thats postive for our Doddy then! How are you ? x

Pray- How are you? Still sofa surfing? x

Faith- Have a lovely time tonight with your man!   

Zoe- Sorry, dont think I said good morning to you earlier!    what have you been up to today?x

KT- Same to you, I dont think I said morning either!    Hows your day been? x

Angel- I am sorry your still feeling low, its quite understandable hun, but the gym might perk you up a bit....are you still seeing wayne? x

AFM- DB has been awful all day and night , screamed almost all night long, nothing calmed her, got 2 hours sleep again....then she continued on her screaming mission all day, up until an hour before we had to go for jabs (typical). She was beside herself when the MEAN nurse jabbed her twice - honest I thought I had heard her scream her loudest but that was nothing compared to this scream................she clung onto me for dear life and could hardly catch her breath afterward.....it was truly heartbreaking and by the time I got her back into the car I burst into tears , silly really as I know the jabs are needed its just hard to watch   Bac in 4 weeks for more jabs- oh dear! 
Doctor checked me over and said DB has more than left her mark on me (stretch marks everywhere!) and to not get my hopes up of her colic going at 12 weeks, it can last up to 6 MONTHS!!!! I want to crawl into a cave and hide now


----------



## pray4a+

Just a quick one as this phone is hopeless.

Doddy -      its just implantation hun sending lots of  

Dial -   

lolli -     poor DB & poor you. What a nightmare and not a very sympathetic Dr. I'm still in hospital hun, hence ths short posts. Won't be home before weekend at earliest.

Big  to all the B&B's much needed I think.


----------



## lollipops

Pray- Silly me! I remember you saying you were in hospital - how are they treating you/ You really are having a rubbish time of it aren't you...I bet you cant wait for your babies to come!! x


----------



## pray4a+

Thanks lolli, treating me well but hate being here   yes can't wait for them to come but trying to let them grow for a while yet. Hope that DB has tired herself out and gives you a rest tonight


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - sorry that db had such a rough time of it, not impressed with your doc, they should be helping you more, not saying stuff like that    big hugs for you both x

Pray - I hope your mum is doing her food runs for you again. any ideas when you can go home?


----------



## Damelottie

for everybody


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - how you doing darlin' - you feeling any better?   

Dial - you are in my thoughts sweetie   

Lolli - just want to squeeze you my love, poor little DB but poor you too, I hope you are getting the support you need from family and friends   

Dame - hi hun, hope you are ok


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Not really   its no better but no worse, am seeing Wayne tomorrow evening anyway, not that I think it'll make any difference now.

Anyhoo, better get my backside to bed, nite nite xxx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - oh hunny pie - please try and stay positive, you have to try to hold on to every ounce of hope you can, however small that is, its not over yet - try and sleep well my lovely


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies 

dial, massive ^hugs^ for you and dh x x

doddy, oh i hope its implanatation and the wayne can help you tonight x x

lolli, sorry db's jabs showed you a whole new scream, bless you both but i hope you are both recovered from them x x

pray, sorry to hear you are back in hospital, like doddy said i hope your mum is back doing her lovely food runs x x

morning everyone else, happy packing day kt?! x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning girls

Zoe - how's things hun? What ya got planned today?

Angel - thanks babe, how r u?

KT - ooh its load the car up day!! How are you feeling now its nearly here?

Dial - thinking of you both, sending you an avalanche of clairebear hugs xx

Pray - hope you & bubbas are ok in there.

Faithope - hope you had a good time last night and not too sore a head! Belated happy birthday to your dh.  Good luck for today, I hope it goes ok x

Jack, Peahead, Henrch, Catherine, Jen, And the other b&bs - hello!!!

Afm, bleeding still no better or worse, so just gotta wait & see


----------



## zoe25

morning doddy, pah to the wait and see carry on   hope work keeps you occupied x x  i picked up my dad from the airport yesterday while dh packed some of wsd stuff and dropped it off at her latest place ro stay (her nanas on her mams side) so today hopefully it will be a beach or park day with dh and my dad


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning beautiful girls! 

Doddy-   for you sweetie, hope it helps darlin  

Dial- huge huge   for you poppet, thinking of you both  

Zoe- that   wsd! Glad she's staying elsewhere! Big  

Angel-  

Pray- hope you're on the mend sweetie   we need you back sofa surfing soon!  

Hi to everyone else  

Sorry I've been a bit vacant the last couple of days, I twisted my ankle in sainsburys went   over (.)(.) got a nasty bruise on the side of my foot, the same day I got a migraine from hell that still hasn't really gone, dh is at home to today to help load up the car and do jobs around the house thankfully!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I'm sorry I missed you !   hope you're night after DBs jabs wasn't too bad darlin' , not nice for either of you poppet, big   to you both


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - oh you poor thing having a fall and hurting yourself    and a migraine to top it off    I always find I get a migraine hangover, it can last a couple of days hun, try and take some strong pain killers    good luck packing up today with dh, hope you dont both get too stressed   

Doddy - Hang in there babe - hope Wayne can do some magic for you    here if you need me hun xxx

Dial - cant better Clairebear hugs but sending mine to you both, please dont be a stranger, we are all here for but understand you may not want to post so publicly, you have mine and the other girls numbers also babe - always here for you   

Zoe - boooooo hissssss wsd is still taking up your dh's time - selfish wotsit    hope you get to have some quality time together, is your Dad staying with you?   

Pray - hope you are ok hun and resting up, any ideas to when you will be allowed home again?   

Hope everyone else is as ok as can be expected with everything that has or is going on - tough times, so glad we have each other   

Here's an amusing story for you, ds text after landing at Gatwick last night if we could pick him and his friend up from Colchester Train Station at 12.30pm - so there we are waiting for him, and waiting and waiting then he rings and says where are you? so I said, in the car park at the station, and his like, well I cant see you   so I am asking what can he see from where he is standing and his like oh a big Asda which we couldnt see, well finally we realised there are 2 train stations in Colchester, 2 well nobody told me that did they    so we then had to try to find this other station so asking a rather stoned lady who just waffled on we head in what we think is the right direction and then pulled over and asked another guy who actually sent us the right way and we found them, but to top it all off - we then couldnt find our way out of    Colchester      finally got home just before 2am    so ds went straight to bed and hasn't had too much sleep and has gone off to start his job - what a nightmare it all was


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- omg what a palaver!   hope ds had a lovely holiday though and he's not too cream  crackered to enjoy his first day at work!
I'm dosing myself up on paracetamol, can't take anything stronger   I took migraleive when the migraine first started as my vision started to go otherwise I wouldn't have been able to look after the boys at all, hopefully the paracetamol will ease it


----------



## Angel10

KT - dh says if it wasnt for bad luck we wouldnt have any sort of luck at all    ds didnt say much about his hols last night as he was so tired, and he looked it when he went off this morning, I so wanted to take a piccy of him but figured he wouldnt really appreciate it    I always have to lay down for a couple of hours when I have a migraine, though touch wood I havent had one since stopping drinking red wine, was getting alot then    can only imagine how hard it is for you with your 2 lovely boys and feeling rough, good job they are mostly easy going hey? How is dh, is he looking forward to his hols?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   to your dh, And Im sure you'll hear all about ds's holiday etc this evening   
Have to say I was quite pleased I caught my migraine when I did as I normally end up throwing up   but yes good job the boys are easy going   as for dh, well I'm not sure he's looking forward to the holiday or just looking forward to not being at work! 
What are you up to today?


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - LOL!!  I never knew that either!!  The stuff you learn here    Hope DS had a great time away, and that he enjoys his first day at work!

KT - Ugh migraines   I used to find that eating beans on toast, making myself sick then sleeping for two hours (   ) would do the trick, not that you could do that with the boys so easily....hope the tabs d the trick for you honey


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - well now we all know    gotta say the way you found a cure for a migraine is well, interesting to say the least   thanks for the well wishes for ds, he is very tired today, I could tell by his eyes bless him, early night tonight I am guessing, think he has to go to Norwich tomorrow for some part of his training, think I may persuade dh into another trip up there to save him the drive, only cos he is so tired! anyhow, how are YOU darling? xxx

KT - do you think its the thought of the holiday with mil that brought your migraine on? I know stress can activate mine too! I am off to the gym for a new programme shortly and washing all ds's stuff - ewwwww pongy festival clothes


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL cant remember how I fund that the method - ahh hang on, it was on bonfire night probably 18 years ago??  I was supposed to go out with a friend and her kid but got a real bad head, so made myself eat something, then felt sick so made myself sick, then slept then I was ok to go out!! - Raaaandom!!!
Am ok ta - cant do anything now except wait one way or another - either the bleed will get worse or it wont   currently feet up on sofa watching records of 4 weddings LOL!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning ladies

Doddy and Dial, you are in my thoughts a lot.  

KT, sorry about the migraine.  I suffered from pregnancy migraines and it was horrible, really feel for you.  Those cold patches you stick on your forehead helped me a bit.  I even went out for a walk around the block wearing one of them one day as was so desperate for fresh air and totally past caring!  Hope your ankle is ok too.  Are you actually trying to invalid yourself out of the holiday?  Might be a plan!

Angel I didn't know there were 2 stations in Colchester either!  You are very kind picking him up in the middle of the night   

Lollipops sorry about the post jab screaming.  It really is no fun doing the jabs.  E was similar but she reacted less badly at 12 weeks and less badly again at 16 weeks, hope DB is the same.  


Bath Belle I don't think I said hello to you the other day!  How nice that the two Es are the same age nearly.  I think I have the youngest on that Jan/Feb thread, esp as she was late as well.  


Really beautiful day here, I thought summer was over but yay it's not


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock said:


> Are you actually trying to invalid yourself out of the holiday? Might be a plan!


Loved this


----------



## doddyclaire

Girls -  a little love being sent in from Dial, she's recovering, not up to coming on here yet but is thinking of us
xxx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - thank you for passing that on, I am glad some contact has been made 

Dial -


----------



## lollipops

oh bless Dial - My hearts breaking for her    ................. please send her my love, i was going to text her but didnt want to intrude. So glad she's made some contact though  

angel- bless your boyo   out into the working world, you must be so proud   


doddy- pleased to read that your bleeding hasnt got any worse, brown is old blood hun..........so fingers crossed  


KT- your superwomen coping with two babies and a migrane    have you tried doddy's eat,puke,sleep cure?   

Darn it, beast is twitching    try & come on later


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - how are you doing hun? have you been to see Wayne today?   

Lolli - good to see you had a few hours rest with DB last night hun, how are you doing sweetie? xxx

KT - still packing?


----------



## lollipops

I am not too bad Angel- How are you? xxx


----------



## Faithope

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I am pacing the floor waiting for my ds to come home, he has been out since 8.15 this morning, am starting to get worried    are you getting any help with Darcey now hun? are things improving at all?   

Faith -


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Not long back from our lush Wayne, had a little cry with him, and a few needles, he's restored some positivity in me 
Hope your DS gets home soon, bet he'll be knackered!!

Lolli - Hi hun, how has DB been today after her jabs yesterday?

Faithope - Hi!  How did your first day go?


----------



## lollipops

angel - oh dear hun, he maybe has got held up with it being his first day, or maybe chatting to new work mates? I can see the worry doesn't stop even when they are grown up   He's fine hun, trust me.......
I am OK, today she screamed all morning and slept a bit this afternoon, thats why I got some smiles out of her    I have learnt she's happiest first thing in the morning and after a long nap, trouble is she doesnt very often have long naps. She is gearing up for her nightly scream fest now though   Those moments of happiness are fleeting but they do show me that theres a sweet little poppet in there somewhere, just need this god awful colic to do one   
How are u feeling these days hun? I know u have struggled these past few weeks - are u feeling stronger?


----------



## zoe25

hi ladies, been out all day ish ended up going for a walk along the pier whoch was lovely, weathrr not good enough for a beach day but still nice and then dh got harranged all afternoon about and with...you guessed it...wsd!! 

lolli, glad you had some lovely DB smiles today, you are fantastic coping with colic you know, dont forget that x x

angel, hey lovely hope that boy of yours is home now and filling you in on his hols and first day at work (what a lovely tome of night to find out about the two stations in colchester !) x x

doddy, yeay to lushious wayne! pma back     hope that old blood beeps off soon x x

kt, nightmare about falling over..not what yoy need and then to have a migraine and packing for the fun on top  hope you feel better this evening and your hols are tolerable x x

pray, hope you are doing better x x

dial, you are constantly in my thoughts you beautiful lady, lots and lots of  and thanks for getting in touch via clairebear x x

mrs rock...so was it swimming today or have i just made that up?? x  x

faith,  glad day one is done and went well x x


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - that man is a genius and I am so glad you could be real with him darlin' - if you only ever trust 1 person in this world he would be it, well thats how I feel about him anyway    glad you are feeling more positive -   

Lolli - I know one of your friends I think said to you to make the most of the times DB is happy, however few and far between they are and you are clearly doing so by capturing it on video, I love that you share it on ********, she truly is a beautiful little girl and you are doing a great job hunny, dont forget that    as for me, I am ok, up and down, got a new programme at the gym so going to focus on getting fit again - thanks for asking   

Zoe -    that wsd   I know I keep saying it but you are amazing putting up with it, one advantage of dh's brats not talking to us, is just that, they arent ringing for this that and the other - they dont care about us, never will    

And you were right, ds is cream crackered, he had his dinner and has gone to bed    he had a good 1st day though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening ladies! 

Sorry, haven't had time to read back, sending everyone a great big   we're finally packed and everything is by the front door ready to go (gives dh something to do in the morning   ) I won't be taking my iPad with me so I'll try and get on on my phone   that I can! What am I going to do without you?!?!?   

Anyway, if I don't get on in the morning, I just wanted to say that I will miss you all, look after yourselves while i'm gone    

Luff ya all loads!


----------



## lollipops

Bless u KT - have fun, don't kill the MIL & look forward to hearing all about it when u get back !


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - Try and have a good time, chill and don't let mil wind you up! we don't want to read about another murder on the broads  

Lolli - Glad that you got some smiles today , hope the colic b*ggers of soon  

Doddy - Glad Wayne worked his magic   all is going ok  

Dial -    

Zoe - Can't believe wsd is still causing problems, even after moving out   but sounds like you had a nice walk  

Angel - Hope ds got home safe and you are catching up with all his news.

Still stuck in here won't be home before the weekend at the earliest   so fed up and no dongle so only getting on now and then, missing you all


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Hope you manage a decent break, try not to murder the MiL!!  

Pray -  I really do feel for you hun, must be awful esp without a dongle, but you are in the best place for now, you & bubbas need tht extra help   we miss you too xx

Morning B&B's x


----------



## lollipops

Pray - oh bless ya! Your bound to be fed up being in there   try to hold on, your in thre best place for those babies xxx

Doddy - hoe  are u this morning? Any more brown blood? X


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning Lollipops - It hasn't stopped!!!  Have had constant brown since Tues am, it went a little redder last night briefly, so am really   that something has taken hold in there!! 
Hows you & Miss D-B this morning?  Anything good planned for today? xx


----------



## dialadink

Hello. 

Just little old me. Have read back but not sure how much I have absorbed!  

Kt - hope u manage to have a nice break with dh and the boys despite the strain of the MIL. I hope ur pleasantly surprised and have a lush time.   

Doddy -   to u and thanks for checking in on me. Means a lot. Buckets of love to u. I have everything crossed honey.   xxxx

Lolli - just seen some vey cute smiles on ** of miss DB. Glad u have moments like those to cherish. How is she. NOw after the horrid jabs? Xx

Pray - sending u a   right back. So what made them keep u in? How u feeling? Xxx

Catherine - sorry to read ur results? When do u see ur consultant? Thanks to ur lovely MSG too.  

Angel -   thanks for the pm. Only just seen it so will reply. So, have u managed to grill ds for any info on either the holiday or th first day? 
Made mE chuckle a but about u being at the wrong station. As I read it I thought I bet one of I was at Colchester town! Lol. Now u know! xxx

Zoe - ooh the WSD   I think u should block her phon number form dh's phone without telling him... Then she might do one! How's it going with your dad? X

Phone freezing... Scared ill lose a post... Post post post!


----------



## dialadink

Continued... 

Faith - how was first day back? X

Henrch - glad u popped on - I had been worrying about u.  

Ok can't think now. Hello to everyone else - hope everyone is doing ok?! 

Not really much I can say about me.    so I will leave it at that. 
Love u all xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Just a quickie from me..

Dial- big big big big kt cuddles for you sweetie, thinking of you, look after you  

Doddy-  sending   and   to you babes  

Pray- I reckon you could do with a few kt cuddles too  

Angel, zoe, lolli,  jen, belle, faith, mrs rock, catherine, henrch, hennups, aubergine, emerald, and anyone else I've missed Big   and lots of love!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning ladies

Dial good to see you       

Doddy hang in there   


Pray I hope they let you home soon, hospital is pants   


Zoe swimming was on Tuesday, thanks for asking!  Arrived half an hour early in case I couldn't park and in case I lost the plot as they said the last part of the road to the pool (it's a little private pool) was down a single track road with passing places.  I nearly went into a tailspin when I heard that but in fact it was fine as the single track bit was only about 10 metres long and even I could manage it!  Lovely pool and E enjoyed herself, she loves the water, likes to put her ears under and sing.  So was really pleased with how it went   


KT have a good holiday!  Where are you going?


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - One day at a time hun, good to see you here 

Hi Mrs R!  Ooh sounds like E proper loves her swimming!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - how you doing darling? was going to text you but didnt want to harrass you too much love   

Dial - thanks for your pm thanking me for my pm - am off to reply to it now    good to see you on here babe xxx

Pray - sorry your'e going to be in hospital at least until the w/end     

I have been to the dr's this morning, think I have a UTI and feeling very uncomfortable with it


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh Angel -   that must feel so uncomfy, I hate getting those, hope you can get something to clear it up quick.
I'm ok today thanks, doing my best to wear the PMA hat, in fact may have to go sit in the sun with it on in a min!!
Bleeding has lightened right up, hardly nything at all, although I have weird feelings down there, not like AF pains but something....I don't know!  I hate this waiting bit, its such a head f**k aint it.

I take it you didn't go to Naaaarwich today with DS then?  Was he up and about ok this morning?  xxx


----------



## Angel10

Yeah it is, worse thing is I keep weeing more (can you imagine, you know how much I already wee   ) and its uncomfortable when I do, just dont feel well in general    ho hum! I have some anti B's though!  No didnt go to Norwich, ds got train from Stow though he is on his way back but it dosent stop at Stow so dh has gone to get him from Ipswich    anyway as for you lovely, I think the 2nd week of the 2ww is JUST HORRENDOUS, our other mutual friend on here said to me during hers she wished she could be knocked out for the week, not such a bad idea huh    are you at work or home hunny?


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL - you weeing more??!   Hope those ab's kick in quick hun and you feel some relief (!!)
OOh nice short day for DS today then, makes up for yesterday eh!
Yea I said the same to Wayne last night bout being knocked out for the whole 2 weeks 
Am at home rest of the week now, takin it easy


----------



## Angel10

Glad you are at home hun, you need to be resting up    try and keep that PMA going if you can      well ds was going to go into work this afternoon but he just tried to get off the train station at Ipswich and because he didnt get on at Ipswich they wanted to charge him £20    so now he is waiting for a train back to Stow so he dosent have to pay the charge and dh went to Ipswich for nothing and I am   and now have to go out to Stow to get him, he has contacted work saying he can get in around 3.30pm - kind of hoping after all he has been through that they say dont worry about it! Honestly he has been home 2 days and things that have happened have caused me more stress over that time than it ever did for a whole year   I forgot to tell you he forgot his wallet this morning and nearly missed his train


----------



## Angel10

Where is everyone? I need some company


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

Thanks for asking about my first day back ladies-I am abit like this   as it is going well.....

I still haven't heard from the drug company about my meds and I start D/R in less than 6 working days  should I hang on until monday? I haven't even got my schedule through from the clinic yet either 

*KT* have a lovely holiday  give those boys a lovely squeeze and tickle from aunty Karen 

*dial* Lovely to hear from you  are you on your own at home or is DH off with you?

*doddy* You are doing so well in your 2ww, I know your signature says last chance saloon, is this the final TX you will ever have?  you won't need to even think about anything else after this week 

*Angel* Hiya, boys will always need their mum's as your boy is proving  bless him  They say babies are stressful but honestly, having a teen is so nerve racking 

*Mrs Rock* Hiya hun 

*lolli* God your daughter is so beautiful and her smile is so lovely to see after the awful cries she has 

*pray* How are you and the babies?

Big hello to anyone not mentioned 

I told work today that I am going through treatment this month and could I have my hour lunch back as I found it very helpful after my MC from FET, She said yes


----------



## Angel10

Faith - if you are anything like me you will worry all over the w/end hun, so I would give them a call tomorrow   and yay to getting your lunch hour back


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi, sorry Angel, I went for that snooze in the garden and then weve just been out for dinner x

Faithope, yeah give them a chase hun, and I'm pleased school is going ok for you. In answer to your question, yes this is our last go, we agreed before we started on three and here we are!

Well, not wanting to temp fate but four days to Otd and still no full or red bleed,   it is our time xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Good evening ladies.

Angel, your boy definitely likes to keep you on your toes. Just think how bored you would be if you didn't have him to worry about though  

Pray, I hope those nurses and doctors are treating you well or they will have the b & bs to answer to. Has the food improved ?

KT, are you a saint or just mad to be going on holiday with the mil?. Not that I can talk as I went on holiday last year with my inlays. They are also coming out with me and the DH for a meal on saturday to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary. Yeah I Know that's weird and I'm not sure how it came about but I don't like saying no to them as they are lovely and I'm obviously a push over.

Doddy, keep that PMA going Hun. I reckon that brown stuff would have turnt to red by now if it was your period so it's going to be good news for you in a few days.   

Dial, I don't really know what to say to you Hun. My heart breaks for you and I get either extrememely angry when I think about what you are going through or I get tearful. You don't deserve this big pile of [email protected]*t and I just wish I could do something to help  

Mrs rock, I would love to hear little E and her singing. Talk about cute.

Faith, I'd get on the phone if I was you or you will just work yourself up over the weekend like angel said. 

Lolli, what a gorgeous smile DB has. I reckon she will be wrapping everyone around her little finger with that smile soon enough.

Afm, Im plodding along as usual. The kids were back at school today so work was manic. I've started to see a different counsellor so hopefully that will get me in the right frame of mind to consider my fet because at the moment it is totally off my radar.


----------



## BathBelle

Evening girls,

Rach, happy anniversary   Is it on Saturday? Pleased you found another counsellor and I really hope they help  

Claire, So pleased the bleeding has eased. I started bleeding 7 days before otd last time  Really   for you. Here's some extra   and lots of      

Angel, Hope your ab's kick that nasty uti into touch soon. Is your ds enjoying his new job? Did you say he is training to be an accountant? 

Faithope, Yay for getting your lunch hour back   When I was at work I rarely got a break   Think when I go back though I'll be working through so I can knock off early  

Pray, So sorry you're back in hospital   but you are in the best place despite it being horrid   Do you have your own room? 

Kt, Hope you manage to survive the holiday without falling out with the mil  

Mrs R, Pleased E enjoyed her dip on Tuesday   I took Ed to Aqua Babies a couple of times but we've not been able to go for a while. I will look at booking some lessons again soon. Are you doing lessons or taking her yourself?

Lolli, Shame the chamomile didn't work for D-B  Are there any doctors that specialise in colic that you could go and see? A lot of babies suffer from colic but hers is way worse than most, I really don't like the way the Drs etc have just said that's the way it is and just put up with it without offering any support    Are you letting friends and family help now? Really hope that she has now started to turn that corner   I think ( ) you asked about me weaning Ed? Sorry if it wasn't you ( ) Yes, he is now being weaned and is on 3 meals a day. I started him a little early at 22 weeks rather than the recommended 24-26 as lots of people said it would help him sleep - it didn't! He does love his food, the only thing he hasn't liked so far is baby rice and I don't blame him, it's pretty vile    I am not looking forward to his nappy tomorrow, he had egg for dinner tonight! 

Dial, You are in my thoughts all of the time at the moment. My heart really goes out to you. I love the comment at the bottom of your signature      

Henrch, How are you?

Zoe, Have you been having a nice time with your dad? Has he been staying with you or nearby?

Hennups, Love the new car   DH wanted me to get one of those and he would have loved that colour as it's his football teams colour   

Catherine, Sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment   It will be worth it in the end though  

Jen, Hope you are okay   Are you ready for your holiday in december? bet that's going to take some planing with two  We're going away for a couple of weeks and Ed's stuff is taking up 1 and a half of the suitcases   Luckily DH and I used to do a lot of backpacking so are able to travel light lol. 

Hi to Emerald, Rach, Ale, Dame and all the other lovely B&Bs  

AFM - Off on our hols on Sunday, can't wait   Although I am getting quite anxious, as it is my birthday while we're away and I can't believe I'm going to be turning 40   I still feel 21 lol. It's also our 10th wedding anniversary while we are away   Had a lovely day out today, there's a carluccio's restaurant opening in Bath on Saturday and today and tomorrow they are carrying out staff training, they were looking for guinea pigs so we were invited to join them for a free meal, I'm still stuffed   Was quite funny though Ed (and my friends baby who is 5 weeks younger) were given crayons and a jigsaw to colour in   Now I know my son is clever   but really


----------



## lollipops

Dial- I am so pleased to see you posted earlier. I know your probably going to need to take your time and we will all give you the space you need but remember that we are here for you , NOW MORE THAN EVER    

Doddy - Oh hun, absolutely everything crossed that you get that BFP on Monday, I am super    for ya hun!     

Belle- My HV has been quite supportive and come weekly to see how I am as she has seen on numerous occasions just how hard DB is to manage when he's screaming for hours. However she has left me to it now, but she has arranged for a  community nurse to come round next week to show me some baby massage techniques. To be fair I have youtubed the massage tech's and it does naff all, if anything it winds her up more, but I will still see what the nurse has to offer!    To be fair I feel better than I have done in a while, mainly because DB smiles now and I can see her adorable personality underneath this colic. Having said this she has screamed since 5pm and I was starting to loose it tonight, so DH has took her out for a spin in the car. I hate it that I can't cope with her sometimes, but honest to god she screams so LOUD! Our neighbours across the road could even hear her and asked if everything was OK !! Oh Ed obviously likes his food doesnt he! You will have some eggy smells later for sure!   I might wean DB early as I think she would benefit from it, apparently colic and reflux can be helped by weaning. Enjoy your holiday!   


Angel,Faith,Rachel and anyone else - thankyou for your sweet comments about my Db    

AFM- God, how can my child go from giving me smiles to hysterical screaming   She's soooooooo bad tonight, NOTHING is helping her.........DH has had to take her out in the car as I was starting to loose the plot! She's not stopped since 5pm   Wondering if the jabs she had couple of days ago have upset her more than usual?    I am in for hell tonight I just know it.

I had this stupid idea earlier that I could push the pram and walk the dog at the same time. Well Alf didnt walk nicely at all, he was pulling me and the pram all over the place. We finally made it to the field, I let him off his lead and he started playing with another dog, then over in the far corner of the field he spotted some kids playing football and he was off like a rocket. I was running pushing the pram across the field, which woke DB up, who then started screaming....by the time I got to Alf he was running off with the kids football and popped it!    I had to leave DB in her pram in the middle of the field screaming whilst I wrestled the ball off Alf (who thought his game was such fun!  ) I apologised to the boys and ran back with the dog to DB who was by this point hyperventilating in her pram    I was about to walk off when the kids mum came over and started having a go at me about the popped ball, I kept apologising and in the end gave her some money for a new one. Then I had the long walk back home with Alf pulling the whole time and DB screaming. To top it off the strap on my  sandal broke so I had to walk home with one bare foot! NEVER AGAIN!!!!  .............................................


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Rachel - I am really hoping your new counsellor helps you, i'm sure it will, and you sound quite chilled out about the new term starting!  Don't worry about not feeling too much on the FET front, time is on your side darl, and there's no rush   Happy Anniversary for Saturday 

Bathbelle - Whoo hoo!!  Happy Holidays, and Happy birthday too while you're away, big 4.0 eh....mine's next year!!  Nice touch the free meal!!  Have a lovely time hun 

Lollipops - Uh-oh, sounds like your walk was a walk from hell, naughty Alfie!!  I see you were allowed 6 - thats SIX hours sleep last night!!  She must have proper knackered herself out screaming!  

Morning to the B&B girls.

Well I had a crazy idea about peeing on a stick this morning but then promptly forgot!!  I know I shouldn't test early but the bleeding has pretty much dried up and i'm excited/scared/nervous all at once


----------



## dialadink

Morning

Lolli - I know I shouldn't - but I did chuckle at ur antics in the park. I bet u were super stressed after that little fiasco. I think it was only the thought of the broken shoe that got me! U poor thing. Naughty Alfie too!   bet he got a telling off! 
Glad to read u got a good sleep in. Good little d b... Hope that becomes a regular thing... Maybe without the scream fest that preceded it.   xxxx

Doddy - so pleased to read that bleeding has stopped. Doesn't sound like AF to me Hun... Ooh I so hope and   u get good news on Monday.   xxx

Rachel - hope u and dh have a lovely anniversary. I think it's quite sweet the IL's are celebrating too!  

Belle - have a great time in turkey! Massive happy birthday wishes too! And a happy anniversary - ur cramming it al in. Xxxx

Sorry, can't remember anything else.

AFm, not much to say. Dh and I were talking plans and have decided we need something good to look forward to. Something not about getting pregnant. That's not something I can even talk about. So we are thinking of going to Vegas baby! We thought we should do something we would never do with kids! And that's what we have come up with. It won't be just yet, aiming early next year. But I think we both need it to look forward.  
One step at a time, for the two of us. xxx


----------



## dialadink

Doddy-   glad u forgot u naughty thing! It's hard waiting isn't it? Fingers crossed this is it honey. xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning beautiful!!  Oh wow!!  Vegas indeed!!  That sounds like a bloody excellent idea, am a tad jealous too!!
Smething fab to look forward to


----------



## lollipops

Amazing  idea Dial - just what you both need!   when we took a year out from tx we did loads of things completely unrelated to babies, festivals,concerts,holiday,going out on the p!ss, you name it we did it & I felt a whole lot better for it too! I can completely understand u wanting to do something like vegas, and why not?! After all you have been through you two deserve some fun & laughter & special time together - your BOTH amazing people - what a strong couple you are........... 


Doddy - oh you cheeky miss, u put those tests back in the box hun!   think u shud at least wait till Sunday morning babes.....hold in there and buckets of love to you  



Yes my antics yesterday were quite funny really!   bloody naughty dog!  
He got well & truly good off! 



So whats everyone up to today? We are in for a nice weekend me thinks! X


----------



## doddyclaire

Me & my big gob - got red flow now and cramping too, so I guess this is game over, i'm never going to be a mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy no no no   .  Massive huge hugs       .  I know you don't want to think about this now but it took me 5 tries.  Is the door really closed?  But I know you won't want to think about that now so just sending you my love and sorryness


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - Oh no hunni, so so sorry


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs R - Its a definite, besides my body just isnt up to it, each time its been harder to get eggs, I was on max dose this time.
I just have to accept it, I never thought it would be this hard, thought I'd be quite stoic about it but I feel utterly ripped apart, raw and empty.
Sorry girls, I may just slink away for a while, you know it wont be for long, just need to lick my wounds  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm so sorry, I'm thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Oh god Doddy - im so so sorry. im gutted for you, I'm sorry.....i dont know what else to say to you as nothing will make u feel better about it right now. Just know I'm thinking of you.....


----------



## jack12

sending you love as always doddy, we are always here for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I am devastated for you  I truly am, this is so unfair  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Big hello to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy darling you know how very sorry I am to read your post    am totally gutted for you and df, here for you when you are ready babe - take care of each other


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Angel10

Girls just want to pass on a big Hi from our lovely Katy, she can read but cant post but sends her love and hopes we all have our KT Cuddles in our pockets


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, thanks for passing the message on, it's lovely and made me smile. What you go planned for the weekend?


----------



## lollipops

Oh thanks Angel - send my love right back back   


Rachel - how are you? X


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Lolli, I'm fine Hun thanks. Does it look like you might get some sleep tonight?  Anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## lollipops

Darcey screaming as usual !   not got much planned for weekend really....how about u ? x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Poor little DB & poor mummy lolli.

We are going shopping tomorrow then out for a meal for our anniversary. I've also got counselling and on Sunday I'm hoping to spend some time in the garden with my boys (the dogs) with a book and a cold drink.
I have to squeeze the housework in their somewhere too.


----------



## dialadink

Oh my goodness, didn't get back on yesterday to read the sad news... 

Doddy - I am so so sorry. Thinking of u and DF and sending u my best squeeze. Take the time u need.   just wish the news had been different.


----------



## dialadink

Kt - my kt cuddle has been yo-yo Ing in and out of my pocket all week!  
Hope ur enjoying yourself so far. Xx

Lolli - any sleep again last night? X

Rachel - hi Hun. Sounds like u have a nice weekend planned. Enjoy it - hope this new counsellor is a huge help to you.   MIL is trying to convince dh and I we need joint counselling - dh is so not up for it. I think he needs to find a way to truly understand what's happened and I also now think he needs counselling (which I thought was compulsory) before we get our genetics results.   don't think he will agree though. Men r just not like that are they? xx

Angel - how is ds at the end of his first week? Was it Friday night pub night now he's a working lad? x

Pray - ru still being held against ur will? How ru feeling honey? X

Faith - did u sort out your drugs? X

Hello to mrs rock, Zoe, Jen, belle, emerald, Catherine, Henrch, hennups, ale, aubergine, and anyone I have missed.


----------



## Faithope

Morning 

*Dial* hiya Hun, yep sorted it all-I rang the clinic and had to leave a message but they rang dh back and said not to worry and that my schedule is in the post and that the drug company will ring Monday or Tuesday. I was worried because this is the latest they have left me waiting and thought they had forgotten me  how are you feeling? So las Vegas hey! Sounds really exciting 

[*Doddyclaire* how are you this morning? Probably a silly question 

*Peahead* sounds like a busy weekend for you xx

Big hello to all, I have borrowed dh iPad as it was on the bedroom side and it's a pain to use to post on here


----------



## dialadink

Faith - morning! I keep saying I want an iPad then I play with one in the shop and convince myself I don't like it!   glad things got sorted about tx. Don't need to be worrying at the last min! 
I'm ok thanks. Very Up and down but seem to be finding something positive in each new day. 
Recovering physically fairly well. Aiming to go to work on Monday. Emotionally/mentally it's a long process with everything we went through this time. We will gt there together though. 
Will do us good to find little pieces of happiness and time away from TTc too. Xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Doddy       


Take care 


Tis xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Dial - Good to hear from you hunni, and good to hear you are finding some little bits of things to make you smile   I had counselling after my mmc and it really helped but my dh is like yours aand wouldn't go ! i still think that he still hasn't fully come to terms with what happened. I hope that every day is a wee bit better. yes still being held !!!!!! been a bit of a crap week, thought the babies were going to be delivered Thursday as everything was going wrong, but they have changed all my drugs and things loking better but here for a bit longer. But good thing is got a new dongle so will be able to keep in touch with you all.

Rachel -   hope you and DH have a lovely day.

Doddy - Thinking of you both    

Angel - Hope your uti is better   get some cranberry juice into you or cranberry capsules, it really helps. How has ds found his first few days at work.

Faith - Countdown now till you start  

Lolli - read back that Darcey-Bella let you sleep for 6hrs the other night   but looks like that was a one off ! really   that the clolic b*ggers off soon   I know I shouldn't laugh but your park story really cheered me up the other day when I was feelling down. Sorry for laughing know it wasn't funny for you !

Mrs Rock  - haven't really had a chance to get to know you yet but look forward to it over the next few weeks. You lo swimming sounds so cute.

Zoe - I hope you are wsd free   and can have a nice weekend. Have you had your scan results yet ?

Belle - Hope you have a fab holiday  

Kt - hope you are managing to have a nice time and mil isn't floating facedown in the broads somewhere  

Big hi to Emerald, Jen, Aubergine, Catherine, Jack Henrch, Henupps and anyone of our beautiful B&B's i've missed


----------



## Angel10

Morning girls - it is very quiet on here at the moment   

Pray - oh hunny what a worry for you thinking the babies were coming   thank goodness they have sorted the drugs and things are settling down again, I know you dont like being in hospital lovely but seems its the best place for you at the moment   have you been lucky enough to have your own room again? so glad you are able to communicate with us now too    my uti is so much better now thank you, still going to take the rest of the anti b's though I think   

Rach -    to you both    hope you have a good w/end and really hope all goes well with your new counsellor, I know you got on particularly well with the last one so I hope this one is equally as good    

Doddy - you are in my thoughts darling     

Dial - Lovely to 'see' you on here babe, I admire that you and dh are looking ahead and at something unrelated to tx   

KT - hope the mil has stopped snoring and you got some rest and the boys are enjoying themselves    miss your posts though   

Faith - good to see things moving in the right direction for you   

Lolli - hope your night was better hun, DB is so scrummy   

Jack - hope you are well hun   

Zoe - where are you lovely? I hope everything is ok   

For those who asked about ds, yes he really seems to have enjoyed his first 3 days - he comes home buzzing which is so lovely to see - he is already booked in to help with a company audit soon which is fantastic    he is still very tired from his trip although last night he went to Nando's and tonights his off into town with mates, so guessing that will be a late one


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - definitely finish the ab's or its likely to come back. Great news that ds has settled well into his new job sounds like he is a typical young man witha great social life. i'm a bit jealous I have to say   yes got my own room and being well looked after just have to suck it up if thing settle might get home later in the week


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello chickadee's

Pray - OMG, that sounds terrifying, am pleased that all seems better with an adjustment of meds, big   to you hun x

Angel - Glad your uti is clearing, you MUST finish the course of ab's sweet else it'll be back - with a vengeance.  Glad to hear DS is enjoying himself in the job, and out of it  oh to be that young again eh?!    Thanks for your texts yesterday too, sorry if I was a bit waspish  

Faithope - All sounds under control, you'll have your schedule & drugs, then away you go!!! Am excited for you x

Peahead - Happy Anniversary hun, enjoy your meal 

Thetis - Thank you x

Dial - Hey cutie, do you know, every time I watch bake-off I think of you, there's a lady on there who's smile just makes me think of you, so you know i'm thinking of you at least once a week not related to tx but to baking 

KT - Hope the trip is going ok, you've landed on your feet with the weather, hope MiL is behaving herself!

Zoe - Hey lady, am guessing you are busy with your Dad, hope he's having a nice visit without WSD antics x

Mrs Rock, Jack, Catherine, Henrch, Jen, am sure there are others....sending a big hello to you all 

AFM - thanks for all your words ladies, what would I do without you?  And you knew I wouldn't stay away!  Am feeling ok, crying every time I think of it so as long as i'm distracted enough then i'm ok   Off to a wedding fair tomorrow to hopefully consolidate my thinking into one channel instead of the previous 2, and SF is hopefully taking this afternoon off so we can mooch in town, as normal people do!


----------



## Angel10

Pray - oh I will then hun, that was rather uncomfortable I can say, what actually causes it do you know? Glad you have your own room again and you are being well looked after    that is good to know, or they would have the buds and blooms girls after them    yeah I am kind of jealous of ds's social life and stamina too   

Doddy - you were so not waspish lovely, not at all - to be honest I am surprised you even replied cos I couldnt to all the texts I got, wasnt up to it    just wanted you to know I am here for you    gotta say its so good to see you on here babe and wonderful to know you are going to a wedding fair, is that at Belstead Brook? sure I saw a sign up for it! You my darling are going to have an amazing wedding to focus on and its going to be so special


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks hun, no tomorrow is Trinity Park and Belstead is the following Sunday - which DF has said he'll come to with me 
Life has to go on eh....think it'll just be a case of one foot in front of the other, and one day at a time   xx


----------



## Angel10

Ohhh lovely - so glad df is going with you next week babe,   he falls in love with the place too cos I know you looked into possibly having it there - I so admire you tenacity Clairebear


----------



## doddyclaire

I have more chutzpah than a bloody synagogue!!  LOL!!
Well...it beats the alternative, for which no doubt would lead me straight back down the road of self-harm - God I hate that term, because it doesn't reflect what it feels like - now I sound like a nutter!!  Am off into the sunshine before maudlin thoughts take over   xx


----------



## Angel10

Not a nutter babe - I understand - enjoy the sunshine


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Wonderful to see you posting hun - sometimes we need to hide away and somtimes we need to - well not. 
It will do you the world of good to focus on the wedding with DF. Hope he likes what he sees.  
You re rght though - one day at a time - little steps, and lots of hugs!     A for being a nutter - well there is a requirement of a little nuttiness for this thread but you are no more so than the rest of us honey pie.  
Anytime you need to vent, let out what you are feeling, question anything - whatever - we are here - you know I am only at the end of the phone or text. x  

Angel - Sorry I must have missed about your UTI, glad you are feeling better but the girls are right - you must finish the dose of AB's. 
What are you up to today? Got your washing on the line? 

Pray - OH honey - that worried me when I read there was talk of delivering the bubbas. Is it because of your kidneys or the BP? Anyway, glad that the swapping of meds has sorted things out but I bet they wil be less inclined to let you escape at the mo. 
At least you have your own space - being on a ward would be an added pain in the butt for ya. Is your mum looking after you with your dietry needs. My little stay this week was shocking food wise. I don't know how they have the nerve to put some of that food on a plate!!   I made my sis get me and DH pizza.   Good job I had a private room too - might have upset the other patients otherwise.   xx 

So I am looking at booking a little beak for DH and I - probably in Oct as DH has a week off then - although I think its the kids half term!   Just thinking something in this country or europe - the question is what to do with the mutt Do we go somewhere not too far away that will allow us to take him with us or do we put him in kennels? Thing is I know I will be fretting about him in kennels. Cats are not a prob as I can get my sis or neighbours to sort them out. Help... what do I do?


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - Good to hear from you hun, your right a day at a time is the way to go and if you weren't a wee bit nutty you would be out of place with us lot   It is good news that df is getting more into the wedding plans, that will give you both something positive to focus on. We are all here when you need us   

Angel - Women are much more prone to uti because of a short tube to the bladder so easy for bugs to find there way there. lots of cuddles of the moving kind can bring it on   drinking cranberry juice helps keep it away ! tastes good with vodka   

Dial - Think it sounds like a great idea for you and dh to get away. has bertie been in the kennels before ? If you are going to fret might be better to take him with you but it would be nice to get some sun before the winter. yeah my kidneys were really bad this week and my blood pressure went very high so they won't be letting me escape any time soon but luckly mum is a star and keeping me well fed. As you said how the can get away with what they serve as food i don't know. Someone told me they have £2.25 per patient for food for a day.   how the hell can they make something decent for that !!I hope you are looking after yourself   a day at a time   Here whenever you need me   Ment to say before love, love, love thae idea of Vegas will be fab and great to have something to look forward to


----------



## Angel10

Dial - what are you saying about me and washing young lady







LOL! and actually yes I have







now on my 3rd load  hmmm as for Bertie if you arent happy with him going into kennels not to sure what you could do without taking him with you, how about asking the dog whisperer?

Pray - hmmmm not too much in the way of cuddles of the moving kind going on here - seem to have lost me mojo


----------



## BathBelle

Claire, I'm so so sorry to read your news   I'm thinking of you and your df xxx

Dial, Loving the Vegas plan   What hotel are you thinking of? I love the look of the Venetian. As for this holiday I think you should find somewhere you can take Bertie if you are worried about him going in kennels. Alternatively do what Angel says and see what the dog whisperer can suggest x

Pray, Oh my, I bet that was a scary moment when they talked about delivering your bubbas.  Really hope the new drugs work x

Angel, Pleased the abs are doing the trick. Thank you for the message from kt x

Kt, Hope you're enjoying your holiday. You've definitely picked the weather for it x

Rachel, Happy anniversary x

Faith, Pleased you got it sorted with the clinic and I hope the drug company call you x

Lolli, Love your pics on ** x

Jack, How are you?

Hi to everyone else xxx

AFM - Just tried to book mine and Emeralds train tickets but the cheap ones have not been released yet    

Not sure how much I'll be able to get on over the next couple of weeks but you'll all be in my thoughts every day xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Just read all today's posts - not that many and i've gone blank already!  

Now, think, think, think. 

Belle - Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.   You'll have to book your tickets when you get back - certainly can't get Emerald to do it with the lack of internet!  
I haven't looked into the where to stay thing in Vegas yet - I'll leave that to DH. Although, he has been chatting to my BIL and I think it may well end up 4 of us going - I don't mind, but we could end up spending a lot more going to Vegas with a Millionnaire.   

Doddy - Not sure about a bake off - but I have made a trifle and another triflely type thing today - no baking involved tho, but bound to raise a smile when I am devouring it later.  

Rachel - Not sure if I said already - but   to you and DH. xxx

Pray - No bertie has never been in kennels before - he has always been looked after by my dad and step mum, but we haven't been away since step mum passed away and it would be to much for dad now. I'm thinking long walks on a beach somewhere here - or the lakes with the dog and dh could be very therapeutic. Just a change of scenery and the everyday stuff will do us good I think. 
So you are in for the weekend at least - do u think there is any chance at all of you excaping next week? It can be so annoying can't it as I bet they aren't really doing anything for you there that you couldn't do at home?   Anyway, at least they must be keeping a close eye on you all and that's only a good thing. How big are the bubbas now? Can't remember what your ast scan said.   xx

Angel - I'm on my 4th load of washing now - love days like today when its washed dried and in again. I know you are the same. 
I'm saving a couple of bits and the bedding for tomorrow! So rock n roll. 

AFM, feeling so much better physically today. Makes all the difference as the pains were a constant reminder. Don't want to go into TMI for you all but I have now noticed my poor lady place is feeling a bit tender. I wonder how long that will take to get over the stress of things it's been through? My poor body has had such a battering this past 15 months   I really need to give it some tlc . I am currently 2stone 3lbs heavier than I was before IVF. I look at pictures of myself, and then look in the mirror and I barely recognise the person I see. I hope one day I will look into the mirror and see the happy, healthy Dial instead of this empty heartbroken dishevelled mess. I have to find a way to pick myself up, dust myself off and focus on getting myself healthy in heart, body and mind. Same old same old - one day at a time. xxx


----------



## lollipops

Can't stop colic crying has begun!


Just to say a big hello to doddy - lovely to see you posting , so so sprry for your heartbreak, really am....hugs ...xxx

Dial - special hugs for you too hun, one super brave lady


----------



## Angel10

Dial - I made a coffee and walnut cake today too nom nom nom  I had a look at the hotel Belle said and got a quote for 5nights including a virgin flight, £1400 each - I didnt think that was too shabby - I kind of put in on par with tx and we could go twice for the price of tx - seriously got me thinking about trying again  anyhow - not surprising your lady bits hurt babe, you have been through alot, do you feel sore inside? - and you lovely lady have been through so much, its interesting how you are seeing yourself as a empty and broken, I think alot of us can relate to that, there is no doubt that IF changes us, how can it not? I have turned into a bitter and twisted woman and find myself feeling so very angry when I see people pg, or with babies or with loads of kids, I hate the way I feel and when I am looking at these people I dont know that they havent had difficulties having children - I am wrong to assume, I talk about not judging all the time and it that area I do, it is soul destroying. I know for me I would have to contunue with therapy with Wayne to overcome all the hurt and anger to be able to move on with my life, I think somehow you will have to find your peace, whatever way you feel works for you. It is time for you to be kind to yourself, you have time to take out and look after you and what you have with dh - get the old Dial back if thats what you need to do babe - gotta say for me the one best thing that has come out of this IF [email protected] is the wonderful freindships that we have got - for that I feel blessed.


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - you are amazingly brave but give yourself some time to heal & grieve don't be hard on yourself and expect too much too soon. The physical will heal much quicker than the emotional side    I was 6mths before I could think about going again. I think your right about Bertie you would just be worrying. What about getting him a pet passport and driving over to France, not too far for you I don't think. Although my geography is cr*p   

Belle - Hope you have a fab holiday with lots of lovely   soak up all that vit. D.

Lolli - I really hope it is just a short screaming match tonight !   to you both 

Angel - you are not bitter & twisted hun, you are just hurt and sad that IF has been a b!tch in your life   what you feel is normal and we have all been there. Don't beat yourself up. We don't see someone bitter & twisted we see a wonderfully caring, thoughtful & loving friend


----------



## Angel10

Pray - ohhhh you started me off there with what you said    I am flattered thank you


----------



## pray4a+

All true hun  

Visitors arriving back later


----------



## Angel10

Pray -    hope you have a nice visit hun


----------



## lollipops

Angel & Dial - breaks my heart reading how low your both feeling 

Wish there was something i could say or do to take your hurt away. 

Your both amazing ladies, strong and kind.....hearts of gold.   

Despite my fortune, I do remember like it was yesterday how low & bitter I felt at times. I envied everyone around me who had children & at times got lost in the darkness.

You ladies were my saviours. Without you all here I would have been trapped in my own mind of unhappiness. nobody understood how I felt like you guys do. I hope that you both feel that way too.


Gonna hug the life out of both of you when I see you!


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

*dial* I think part of the 'healing' process is being able to talk about how you are feeling and that includes the physical pain  I found that once that part was over, the mental pain could be dealt with (and continues to be). This time round I have blocked it out, dates of how many weeks I should be, how I felt when I found out I had a BFP etc. I'm not sure if this is the right thing to do but its helping at the current time and I am looking forwards instead of backwards (which I did with my first MC which still haunts me today ). I hope that having a holiday with your DH and not thinking of the next TX is a really good idea (having just done the very same  ) it has made me see things clearer than had I jumped into another cycle. I realise we are all different in the way we deal with things and what is right for one of us, may be the completely wrong thing for someone else. I am so sorry you are having to go through this  

*doddy* You have been in my thoughts all weekend-there is nothing right to say, nothing I can do to help, which as a friend, hurts 

*Angel* How are you coping?

Big hello to the rest of you wonderful ladies 

AFM The madness starts next week and I am feeling 'numb' to it all as I know way too much now to be excited, even a BFP will NOT be celebrated, I hate infertility to what it has done to me and DH. I hate the fact that people around me say the most stupid things and I have to just sit and smile when all I want to do is ram infertility knowledge down their throats in the hope that they may just 'get it' finally. My best friend is keeping the fact that her sister has just found out she is pregnant after just 4 weeks after trying for their second baby, the first only just turned one last month.... infertilty sucks and takes brilliant women and crushes the life out of them.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ladies I'm so sorry about the sad feelings people are having to endure.  I related strongly to your post Lollipops where you said that although you've had good fortune you haven't forgotten what it felt like before DB.  I haven't either, I am thankful for E every single day and never ever take her for granted.  The way IF made me feel is vivid to me and I wish I had a magic wand and could change things for those who are struggling.  If I had a superpower that is what it would be without a doubt.  But there isn't anything I can do except say that you aren't alone and I do understand how you feel and send my love


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh my oh my, here's a round of mahoosive Clairebear hugs for everyone               and a group   too .....

Angel - You are not bitter & twisted honey, no way, you are such a lovely lady that you dont deserve any of this crap, well truth be told none of us do!! In the time I have known you, you have accomplished a hell of a lot with yourself, and you should feel proud to know you have made those changes, and continue to do so.

Dial - My lovely trifle lady....  A wee trip with Bertie will do you ALL a world of good i'm sure, hopefully you will slowly start to heal physically, although I know the mental side of that is going to take a fair while.  Counselling sounds like a good step, its something I;m considering 

Pray - Big hugs fr you my lovely, hope you're ok in there x

Faithope - Please don't let our sad times detract from your impending tx, I really wish you all the best and will be here to check up on your progress, I really hope this is your time 

Mrs Rock - Your E is beautiful, I remember the message you sent me after she was born, and I know that if any of us had that magic wand, then some of us wouldn't still have empty arms.  Havig said that - if there were a magic wand - we wouldn't have "met" and that would be a tragedy also.

Now my darlin ladies, get out there and enjoy this beautiful sunshine, we all need a dose of vit D!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy you are such a generous and unselfish person, thank you.  I'm so looking forward to hearing about your wedding planning.  I really hope it lifts you up and is fun.  Is it today the wedding fair?  
Just off out to explore Lullingstone Park now, who knows how long this weather will last so trying to get out in it as much as possible.....just got a bit sidetracked looking at dresses on the internet


----------



## doddyclaire

Haha...I like your style!!  Yep, just having a coffee then off to the fair.  
I have a slight dilemma, my bestie who will be MOH, keeps sending me links to copies of the dress I like, of course they are like a tenth of the cost, but I don't want it to be awful, I am right in sticking with my gut on this aren't I?  I mean, I have the money now from the bank so its not coming out of the budget money really...  
She is just trying to help but I really want the £1100 one 

Enjoy your day out xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh oh I would definitely say get the original.  I'm all for saving a bob or two but you've got the money and you want it to feel special and 'right', you don't want to feel like you really wanted something a bit better.  I didn't get a fancy car for my wedding as it was only a 3 min drive away and didn't think I could justify the expense, afterwards I wished I'd done it!  And your wedding dress is so much more important than a car!!


----------



## doddyclaire

That's what I thought 
x


----------



## Faithope

I have to disagree on not going for the cheap version-I paid £149.99 for my dress that was made to measure my figure, came from the exact same factory line as the brides shop versions and is EXACTLEY the same as the dress that they sell in the shop  You are paying for an assistant to give you a cheap glass of plonk, to say how nice the dress is and to store it in there shop until you pick it up  I went to a chinese lady's home in Reading, she had all the dresses in an extension, I could spend an hour trying on dresses, she would then measure me, send the details to the ladies in the factory, who then made my dress, hand stitched the beads on and everything  The ones in the bridal shops arrive in a carrier bag, the same way mine arrived, the assistants steam out the creases and hang them. I did the same at home. If you like, I will take close up pics of my dress and you can see the wonderful job they do 

*Mr Rock*


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Its not just the sad times on here, its the whole thing in general  I have grown a protective shell that has hardened over time after suffering 2 MC's and its just my way of coping


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Missing you all tons and tons snd loads and loads  big big big big   from me!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, so is the mil having an unplanned swim in the broads yet

Dial & Doddy, I hope you find some smiles today. You lovely ladies deserve it.

Angel, how was the cake?? I'd love a piece with a cup of tea 

Pray, I hope you are not going too insane yet. Plenty of books & resting for you young lady.

Faith, that Chinese lady did a great job with your dress.

Mrs rock, we take our dogs to lullingstone sometimes. It's nice there. You will have a lovely walk. Remember the sun an lotion as it's scorchio out there.

Well we have just got back from the emergency vets. We decided to take our little jack Russell (not the one who had his leg operated on) to a local fate and he got attacked by another dog. He has some wounds on his face and head and they had to glue one of the bigger ones. My DH is really upset as he thinks he should have got to him earlier but it was just one of those things. My poor little baby boy looks like a little thug now


----------



## Mrs Rock

Peahead that must have been really traumatic!  Poor doggy    How did you separate them, I would have no idea how to handle that, scary.  Did you tell the vet what you used to do to make sure they did their best work!  Hope he is ok.  

Lullingstone was lovely, really glad we went.  We have walked the footpaths around Eynsford before but never really seen much of the actual country park.  There were two gorgeous big chocolate labs plunging madly into the stream after a ball and E noticed them and squealed, first time she has noticed animals.  They were lovely dogs.  

Faithope I forgot to answer your question a while back - it was the UppaBaby Vista, it's American.  Did a sterling job over ditches and tree roots and everything today.  

Hi KT are you having a nice time?

Doddy did you get any ideas at the wedding fair?


----------



## Faithope

*Peahead*  for your dog, that sounds awful hun 

*Mrs Rock* That is a great pram! I have bookmarked the uppababy on my laptop  I know, I know  WHEN it happens, DH and I are in agreement that it has to have a carrycot  I missed out the first time, I won't be missing 'this' time


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs rock, what colour pram have you got? I've just googled it and it looks great.
We didn't have to separate the dogs luckily. The other one was standing on mine attacking him but she stopped biting when my DH ran over to them. My poor litle doggy's face looks worse now as the bruising is comng out so I'm cooking them some chicken now to help him get over it  . There is blood all over my duvet where the biggest wound is weeping but I don't mind.
How cute that E squealed at the dogs. She is going to be an animal lover. 

Faith, what have you been up to today ?


----------



## Faithope

*Peahead* DS and I met my DH at a park next to where he works, for his lunch hour, as it was so nice  DH leaves at 8.30am on sundays and doesn't get in until 10.30pm so it's nice to see him in the day  o and thanks for saying about the lady that did my dress, she was so lovely  I found out I was pregnant just after I booked to go for the dress fitting and after I had the MC, she said that she was very sorry and that it took her over a year to get pregnant so she kind of understood how awful it must be to lose a baby after trying for a long time. How are you feeling about TX at the mo hun? xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Peahead I got the pale green, or Carlin as they call it.  Faithope the carrycot is really fantastic, very big compared to some.  I didn't know E was going to be born weighing 9lb 12oz obviously but thank goodness I did get the pram with the big carrycot as some of them are so small, she'd only have fitted in them until about 8 weeks old.  


How has Peahead seen the dress?  I wanna see the dress!  You cannot keep me from a gorgeous wedding dress, not fair!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I hope the chicken cheers up the doggy Peahead.  I think your DH was brave rushing over like that.  The other dog sounds like a menace.


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs rock, do you have sky? The reason I ask is because there is a channel dedicated to wedding stuff and I think of you when I put it on. It's on channel 266 if you do.

Faith, Tx is not on my agency for a long time. I'm too scared to put myself through it really. I've only just started to feel barely normal again so don't want to rock the boat emotionally. I think part of me has accepted I'm not going to have children and I want to move on but all the time my embies are sitting in the freezer I can't. I think I'm just going to play it by ear for a while and see how I feel next year.


----------



## lollipops

peahead - oh no- how awful..............   I bet your busy pampering him as we speak? poor boy getting attacked. Alf got attacked by a dog ib the park once and even as Alf was running away the dog was still chasing him and biting his tail. Alf wouldnt hurt a fly, but it does make me mad to think that if it was Alf chasing another dog and biting it I wouldnt hear the end of it. Main thing is your doggy is OK, despite llooking worse for wear...poor baby   

Mrs R -How lovely that E giggles at doggies! Must melt your heart   

Faith - sounds like you got a perfect dress for a bargin price! Everything crossed for your next cycle hun , I can only imagine what mixed emotions you are feeling about it   

KT- Hello lovely   

Zoe - noy heard from u for a bit - u and Archie OK?    

Doddy - when it comes to wedding dresses you have to go with your heart, you only get the one dress to wear, it has to be right!    I hope your feeling brighter today? think it must help to have a wedding to think abot, although of course your still hurting and rightly so   

Dial - hows your weekend been? I think a break away with hbs and the pooch would be lovely. I am so sorry your sore, I cant imagine whats going on your head and heart right now      But your a super star for keeping the lines of communication open on here, its lovely to be able to offer my support and help to you, although I know it wont help much right now  

Angel- whats your weekend been like? X

afm- Out all day with screamer!    Alfs had a great walk in the sunshine   

Dial -


----------



## Faithope

*peahead* Thats very understandable hun 

*Mrs Rock* ******** hun-my wedding photos are on there, I will see how to put some on here for you to see 

*lolli* Thanks hun


----------



## doddyclaire

Just a formality but of course   for us x


----------



## zoe25

still cack and rubbish and pants though doddy, my heart goes out to you and df x x x

will be back later for proper personals ladies x x x


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Inadequate  for you and DF  xxxx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls 

Doddy - Words don't help so a big   instead


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - nothing i can say will make u feel better right now, this just completely sucks & seems incredibly unfair , huge huge hugs


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks girls, as sad as it is, we have to move on, poor Alan is finding it a bit harder than me today as he truly believed there might be a chance whereas I knew in my heart there wouldn't be.
I've got a session with Wayne tonight, which will probably be my last as I went to him for fertiity help, and there's no point in continuing that.
Likewise for here, I need to step back and heal, will be checking in on you all though from time to time and of course we have ** and the meet ups, which wild horses couldn't keep me from 

Much love beauties xxx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy -   and one for Alan too   my dh was the same as yours in that he hoped for a miracle too, it must be incredibly hard for the men, they must feel so helpless    sad to think that you will be saying goodbye to Wayne, he will miss you    as will we as you take a totally understandable step back from here - out of interest have you had contact with KT as I am sure she will want to be here for you too    Am just up the road from you sweetie, here anytime you need some hugs     

Morning everyone else


----------



## Damelottie

Doddy - All my love and and some very big


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - Fully understand your need to step back from here hun, but will miss you loads    really   you and dh can find lots to smile about soon & go for you dream dress, stuff the cost


----------



## Angel10

pray4a+ said:


> go for you dream dress, stuff the cost


Definately babe cos you are soooooo worth it xxxxx


----------



## jack12

Morning all!!

Doddy, I am just so heartbroken for you and wish in some small way there was something i could do to put a smile on your face. It is the best thing to do for you to allow your body to greive and to find some clarity in this situation. You have to do what is right for YOU, and if that means keeping away, not seeing friends or doing things to please others, then thats ok. As i always have said, its an act of self preservation, not selfishness. You are one of the first FF buddies I made friends with and so you always hold a special place with me. You are never far from my thoughts mate. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - your amaxing, u really are   you take whatever time u nee, your an amazing friend to us all on here & you truly deserve time to heal & time out from here. I can totally 'get' that. But  I will miss u, we all will & when your ready come back to us. Your such a pillar of support on here, and I only hope we support u back as well as u have us.
I sooooo hate the unfairness of this infertility lark, throes no rhyme or reason to any of it?! It really upsets me that not everyone gets their bfp.....I just don't understand....but what I do know is that its because of our infertility journey that we are all such good friends & I wouldn't change that for the world. I'm so excited to meet u all again, and give u all a huge hug. There's been too much heartache on here lately & I'm hoping our meet up does the world of good for us all, despite everything we are friends, many groups wouldn't have stuck together like we have, our differences could have broke us apart but instead its pulled us together. I'm so honoured to know you doddy, and all the other BB's, ur all my good friends...I tell DB that's she's going to meet her very special Aunties very soon, and I really mean that, your the only people in the world that I can be honest with, that understand how **** life can be and that have held my hand when i felt like nobody else could. You have shared my highs and lows.....that's what real friends do.
I only wish there were more highs at the minute than lows.....I'm gutted for you hun. Really am.xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Lolli - So well said hunni, I think you have spoken for us all. I am sitting her   that life can be so cr*p for such special people that deserve so much more but like you I am so grateful for the very special friendships that the B&B's have


----------



## doddyclaire

Ladies, all your lovely words have bought a   to my eyes, and I want you to know that I value each and every one of you, but please don't feel too sad......having been back at work 2/3 of a day I can honestly tell you I am starting to feel a little relief, that it can now be put behind us.  I know we'll have a great life, with lots of fun things (as well as the usual day-to-day  )
Please carry on, and be happy, if nothing else, for the friendships that we all have.
It hurts to think that any of you are upset for us, because all we want to do is move forward.
You know i'll be here every day, even if I dont post i'll be popping on being nosy 

xxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I am really looking forward to meeting you, I have the angel on my handbag and today at work, I looked at it and had a cry  because it's so unfair. I am sad that that door has closed for you but when one door of happiness closes, another one opens and that is your wedding to the love of your life  and the marriage that you will create together  You are so damn brave and I admire you


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks Karen, that means a lot  

Pray - especially you my lovely, please dont be upset, you & your gorgeus bubbas are too precious!

Me and my luffly man had a lovely chat when I got back from work, and we both said the same, its very sad but its also a big relief, like a weight has been lifted, there's still a few tears and I expect that wont change, but we've got big smiles ahead of us too and thats the way we're looking 

One glass of wine down and feeling like a lush!!  Love you girls  xxx


----------



## lollipops

God I admire you Doddy - you really are super special    You enjoy that glass of wine and cuddle up with your man    I can't wait to see you at the meet up, your gonna get one big huggles from me thats for sure!


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh you're gonna get a big hug back from me, but I am going to steal super-snuggles with your beautiful daughter!!! xx


----------



## lollipops

you sure can have as many cuddles as you like, you might get screaming ones but that just means she really likes you! lol   

XXX


----------



## doddyclaire

OMG my mum is falling apart at the seams, how the hell do I prop her up??  Just about got us on an even keel, and she has a melt-down about our bfn.....
I'm 20 miles away and onto my 3rd glass, so cant bomb over there...RAR!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy you are properly brave and I hope the grieving process, because there has to be one, is short.  You and DF are going to have the best marriage and a beautiful wedding   

So so wish I could make the meet up but I am away as E's naming day is on the Sunday and we are going up there beforehand.


----------



## doddyclaire

Ahhhh but you're on for 1st Dec eh?!  xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes I am!  Sorry about your Mum honey xx


----------



## doddyclaire

She'll be ok... she says she's been bottling it all up from our first round so now is having mega-meltdown.  Buuuuut I have a plan, and that plan involves, me, muttha, vino (oh yea) wedding dress trying, and then spa pampering for a day in the very near future we're both free - that sounds like an ok kinda compensation plan eh??!


----------



## Mrs Rock

And lunch!  Don't forget lunch....preferably followed by a dessert involving chocolate


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh there's lunch in the spa package...

Just got to get her head facing to the future  xx


PS.....thought it would be me needing propping up....**shrugs shoulders** obv that vino shield of steel is better than I remember!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

You are amazing


----------



## doddyclaire

I know  

LOL, its all a wine-fakery you know


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - oh hunny, your poor Mum bless her - she obviously loves you and df so much and clearly wanted a different outcome for you - looks like you will have to go see her before or after work tomorrow  I, like the others admire you too babe 

Mrs R - Looking forward to meeting you in Dec  are you on **? only we have a private thread on there where no one else can read things apart from those selected - helps when organizing things!

Lolli - hello lovely, I bet you feel alot better after DB's sleeping last night? she must also be happier in herself today too? 

Pray - are you alright hunny? xxx

Been thinking alot about some of our girls today, been texting to check in with everyone - I am like a mother hen


----------



## Angel10

doddyclaire said:


> LOL, its all a wine-fakery you know


----------



## doddyclaire

Helooo Mother-hen!!!


----------



## Angel10

cluck cluck cluck - I have replied to your ** massage darling


----------



## doddyclaire

And back to you....... although I am now wobbling towards the sofa so actually may not reply anymore til the morning


----------



## Angel10

Thats my girl


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well if the wine is helping then I say go with it!  

Hi Angel, yes I'm an ** addict


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy this is for you 

Dial, this is for you 

Angel, I couldn't find a mother hen so this is you doing your favourite thing 

I've decided on pictures instead of words because I just can't say it any better than what you girls already have.


----------



## dialadink

Aww I'm all behind the times and had lots to read but all I can think of is you doddy! 
I don't know what to say. Lolli said it all very well. I hope that the happy times reach u and DF quickly. U both deserve all the happiness in the world but I do understand u needing a step back... Think I do too a little - I won't be MIA but just a less frequent poster.  
Always at the end of the phone for u. For any of u. My special friends. Xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Likewise beautiful, I will always be here for you & DH, end of the phone, **, here, wherever and whenever you need.
Big kisses    

Well someone woke up at 3.30 with a mouth like the bottom of the birdcage   I drunk the whole bottle  
LOL!!

Hope everyone's ok today xx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy -    you do make me laugh, only hope you are feeling ok today hun, gotta say it is all too easy to drink a whole bottle of wine, once you get past the half way mark there isn't much point in saving the rest, well thats my theory anyway    

Dial -     

Rach - hmmmm there seems to be a nasty rumour going around about me liking washing    hope you are ok xx

It is way to quiet on here, feels like everything is changing - dont like it very much


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - haha! like angel said it is better to just drink a whole bottle, no point saving it once its open!  how does today feel? X

Angel - hello you! How u feeling too, still up & down? I know, it does feel strange on here at the moment,thinks it where some people are just taking some time out, I'm sure we will all be alright soon enough, no-one ever stays away too long!   Broken hearts take time to heal .x

Rach - how's that poorly pooch of yours? Are u watching that Battersea dogs programme? I love it, mainly because it shows staffies in a good light! Heartbreaking to see how many dogs are mistreated or abandoned though  I feel incredably guilty for buying alf & not getting a rescue dog, but its my mission to one day have another & it will be a rescue dog for sure! 
X
Morning everyone else!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning
Lollipops my parents always have 2 dogs and the last 5 have been rescue dogs.  A few of them had clearly had bad experiences and were quite jumpy and needy to start with but the change in them over time was so good to see, they all settled down and got more confident and learned how to play etc - one poor sausage didn't seem to know how to play at all when they first got him.  It's such a lovely thing to do if it works out.


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, 

Doddy - like the girls say no point in half a bottle     hope the head is not too bad today. Love the sound of your spa day with your mum. I love a spa day sooooooooo relaxing. You really are one amazing lady and have a wonderful attitude  

Angel - I have a load of washing if your bored   Dh doesn't know how to use washer, so he says !!! Is ds still enjoying the wonderful word of work ! Know what you mean about things feeling different but I am sure we will be back too the normal madness soon, just been a difficult few weeks for everyone.

Lolli - how is miss DB any improvement ? was looking at your ticker and can't belive that time has gone so fast. creaping closer to the magic 12wk mark  that is the end of the colic. I missed the programme on battersea will try and watch it in iplayer. I hate to see animals being mistreated I can't understand how people can do it  

Dial - how are you doing ? hope there is a bit more to smile about each day  

Mrs Rock - How is your little E. have you got anything exciting planned today. 

Rachel - How is your poorly pup ? sounded awful, hope he is healing and has not got too many battle scars.

Zoe - You ok hun ? hope there are no more drama's with wsd at the moment.

Kt - hope you are having a nice time and mil is bearable ! I am sure your gorgeous boys are a good distraction. Thank you for the KT cuddles have used mine loads this week  

 to all the B&B's   all, come back soon  

AFM - Still in hospital, things are getting better but no sign of going home yet   very bored and a bit depressed I think but trying to get my   back. Sorry I have been a rubbish ff to all you girls who have needed support this wek will try to do better.


----------



## Angel10

Pray - you are so not a rubbish ff'er hun    honestly dont give yourself such a hard time, we all know what you are going through, we have travelled this journey with you - just remember what you have and still are going through, its not been an easy ride at all, concerns for your babies, concerns for you own health, in and out of hospital and all that before even adding the whole tx hell at the beginning   even if you just posted to say hello and you are well it wouldnt matter, you are and always will be one of the Buds & Blooms   

Mrs Rock - lovely to see you on **    

Lolli - I know hearts are breaking, mine too hun - it just upsets me, where at times we are on here so full of hope and then cr*p happens to so many, I am just feeling everyones pain along with my own at the moment    I cant tell you how much I hate this whole IF hell


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

im ashamed to say ive no idea when i last posted any decent personals but i have been reading so here goes, apologies inadvance for what i have forgotten! 

doddy, your updated ticker touched me, such a shame tx has not worked but what a great outlook on life you have (im sure sime days are better than others, these cacky things take time as we know...boring, boring!) im so excites to hear about your wedding fairs though and def get "the" dress surely the timing of your ppi dosh is a sign ;-) x x

dial, hugs for you lovely, your ticker is very touching, brings a tear to my eye it is so lovely. ooooh vegas..i lurve that idea think it will be fantastic, would you do the grand canyan too but it is awesome to see, how is your day going?? x x

lolli, shame DB didnt have a long sleep again, mind you i would have been jealous if she had ;-)  cant believe the faff on you had the other day walking alf...little monkey (to say the least!) , loving all your ** pics and vids, she is a stunner you know x x 

kt, no reports of another lady found in the broads yet so hope you hols are better than you rxpected...i was so dreading the holiday for you i have no idea how long you are actually away for ^idoot^ x x

pray, crikey what a scare you must of had when tjey were talking about delivering yoyr twins!! i hope you are doung as well as you can be "in there" x x

angel, soooo...washing ses to be a theme with you  mind you with two boys in tje house i bet they keep you on your toes!!  what are you up to today lovely lady?? x x

mrs rock, dont think i could watch the dog programme our rottie was a rescue dig and she was lush (she died in october) but when she first came to us she used to get scared when we were trying to get her back in the house after being outside, she'd just panic and sit down and not.move until we went and stroked her, bless her! how are you and E today?? x x  oooh swimming today wasnt it?? 

rachel, hows your poorly pup doing, cant believe he got attacked i'd be mortigied if that happened to either of ours!! work keeping you busy i take it?? x x

belle, hope you are having a fab holiday and enjoy your birthday x x

faithope.....eeek not.long now....excited for you x x

jen, hope you and those lovely ladies are doing well x x

jack, how are you and your lovely bump?? xx

catherine, happy birthday, enjoy your break x x

emeraldlite, miss you but loving all you pics on ** x x

aaah little legs is awake so need to dash, loads of love to you all amd rvrn when i dont get a chance to post i am ALWAYS here for you all, a message, text or call away, never far x x x x

ps my scan showed gall stones as nurse anna said donkeys ago but although there are quite a few they are small and not creating a blockage and as they are a result of hormonal changes and not diet they dont anticipate tjem getting worse so recommend no op...fine by me! if they do get bad though i will get a referral straight for surgery so im happy with that, thry had a right nose about though scanned everywhere liver ppancreas uterus ovaries lungs you namebit and all fine though...nosey parkers  x x x x


----------



## zoe25

aaaah sd (not wsd) has just requested me as a friend in **...nooooo!!! how can i add her and not let her see anything..shes a nosey b*gger!!!!!


----------



## zoe25

AND if i accept her i'll have to accept wsd because they are that petty!!!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - lovely to hear from you!!  Firstly for the ** thing - can you not claim iggnorance??  I would 
Am glad tht no op is required for the gallstones - good nursey Anna!!  Hope you've been having a great time with your dad!

Pray - Now listen here Missy, you have not been a rubbish FF'er, quite the opposite in fact, so shrug your shoulders and pop a smile on your beautiful face.  It must be cacky as hell being stuck in there but it really is for the best, hang onto some   hun xx

Angel, Lollipops & Mrs Rock -   

Now, all this talk of sadness is starting to upset me a little, I really hope that no one is sad on my behalf as that is NOT what I want from any of you - and I don't mean that in a nasty way, but if we're not weeping & wailing I don't see that anyone else should be on our behalf either - and yes i've given that speech to my mother this morning!!!
So can we all dig deep for some cheery thoughts and plenty of      as there's some upcoming txs which need all the help we can give


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - God I should take a leaf out of your book. Your strength and outlook on life amazes me, I am in awe of you , I really am. I know your heartbroken but you really do have a brilliant amazing energy and its THAT that will get you through your dark days (oh and wine of course!   ) Your a credit to us all   

Zoe- There you are!    Missed your posts but I know how tricky it is to get the time to post properly. I just do what I can when I can and no doubt I miss people off but I know these ladies don't take it personally. Archie is such a big boy now, you must be so proud of him, he's simply adorable Zoe , I can't wait to meet him! I think Darcey will be smitten!    Thankyou for you compliment on DB I look at her sometimes and wonder how I made something so perfect?! Amazing really!    As for WSD, ignore her request! The last thing you need is to read her stupid status updates, imagine what they would be?!      Thankgoodness you dont need an op too!    YAY! I know its a subject that you dont want reminding of  - but is it sept you start back at work? xxx

Pray- Goodness lady, your hauled up in hospital poorly, please dont stress over not posting as often as you would like! You look after yourself and those babies and I know your porbably going crazy in there but hold toght for those munchkins sakes!   

Angel- I feel very sad for everyone too, I told DH last night of the the recent misfortune on here and he gets quite angry at the unfairness of it all, he (and I )can't get our heads round why these things happen to more than deserving couples. IF is devasting.it really is. The NHS should realise the emotional impact not being able to have a child puts on women and men. I can't believe that the NHS are so stingy on who gets NHS tx and who doesn't........anyway, I am going into a rant now and thats not needed- what is needed is huggles from Lolli to you   

And huggles from Lolli to EVERYONE  

XXX


----------



## zoe25

doddy, lolli is right, you are fab....i definitely intend  to ignore the latest request on ** but she does tend yo whine to dh....but ive googled and there is a way of stopping her seeing bits so if dh gets earache i will do that otherwose ignorance on my part will be fine for me 

thanks lolli  wsd requested me on ** ages in her eyes it was her making an effort!! but dh knows i am ignoring it, this time it is the other one for some reason,they both make their status' piblic so i nose at thrm and i defonitely dont want them appearing on my wall and more to the point i dont want there nosey noses seeing my friends and adding their stoopid chavvy comments! as for your mini nhs rant...too true! IF is horrible and underestimated by the ignorant and uninformed, you know.my.thoughts on the matter esp with dh's two dd having babies and taking it for granted.....rah!!!!!!!

def ignoring ** friend request for now  wish me luck on avoiding those two ejits


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

Been at A&E all afternoon with DS   I must say that the NHS are so lovely and treat under 16's so well   even when they are a strapping 6ft lad who hasn't cried a tear (his mum makes up for him having no tears).

So DS's school rang me at work at 11.30 this morning saying that he was in the the 'med shed' as DS calls it   with a hand that looks fractured, cue heart beat racing from me! I ran all the way from work to home to pick DH up along the way. We got to school to see that it was in fact his thumb, the very thumb he broke 3 years ago. We went to A&E and were warned it was a 2 and half hour wait   but we were seen by triage within 40 minutes, then 15 minutes later he had already had an X-ray. Then a wait of about 30 minutes to be seen for the verdict. We were shown the X-ray and he has broken the bone that is by the join (knuckle??) and that he can have it bandaged but has to go to hand clinic on friday, i'm assuming for it to be checked again and then plastered or strapped? Its very swollen and the black bruising is coming up.

He did it by running up two stairs at a time because he was late for tutor time, banged his arm into a metal bannister, and broke his thumb. What as donut!  

Off to read back....


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wow, Zoe, those are some good personals!  Yes it was swimming today, honestly the swimming is great but in my mind it is all about the driving, I spend all morning (and the evening before) psyching myself up for th drive and all the evening afterwards congratulating myself with wine!  I think it was Bath Belle who asked, yes it is a class I take E to.  I take her to the pool by ourselves quite often but this is to teach them to swim underwater and as they grow to learn safely skills like how to turn and swim back to the side if they fall in.  She got submerged under the water by the teacher for the first time today and she didn't bat an eyelid.  The teacher said she still has her newborn dive reflex where they automatically hold thier breath but it'll disappear very soon in the next few weks as most babies don't have it still at 6 months.  Clearly a water baby, perhaps I should have gone for a water birth after all lol!

Pray I'm sorry you are stuck in hospital, is it for your kidneys?  I had a week in hospital at 18 weeks preg and it was just such drag not being able to be comfy at home not to mention the feeling poorly!  Hope you are better soon xxx


Angel - is pegging out washing your favourite thing?  I am scared to say this as I sound like a freak who needs a life but I LOVE pegging out washing!  It makes me feel all satisfied and happy.  Oh god I really do need a life.  


Zoe it sounds like you did an amazing job with your rotty.  Glad to hear your gall stones have setlled down, I hear that can be terribly painful.  



Doddy things are bound to feel hard at times and please tell us when they do.  I was sad last night also but I love your attitude, you're inspiring.  


Faithope just seen your post, poor DS!  ah that's got to hurt.  Pleased the hospital treated him so well though


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - i promis not to be sad for you and get my   head back on  

Zoe - Sorry I was right about the gallstones, symptoms were classic, but glad that no op needed just now. keep off the cheese   one of the reasons i have a problem with ** is all randoms wanting to be your friends and know your business. i'm with the others just ignore them.

Faith - just read about your ds, poor boy   hope it is not too bad and just needs a plaster for a few weeks. When do you start your tx have it in my mind it is this week but head a bit   at the moment.

Mrs Rock - How amazing that E is already swimming with hed under the water. I still can't do that  

Had the gloucose tolarance test today and   no diabetes for me. About the bl**dy thing i don't have


----------



## Faithope

*pray* This time next week, still awaiting my schedule to come in the post though  glad you don't have the dreaded Diabetes 

*zoe* Well done you for all those personals 

*Mrs Rock* I am with you on the washing  I love the smell of putting out clean washing 

*lolli* Hiya, poor DB and her screaming, must be heartbreaking hun 

*angel* I get what you mean about it 'feeling' different but I think there will be times when it gets less chatty  but as *doddy* says there are upcoming TXs, babies and a wonderful wedding we all need to help doddy plan  

So FET drugs are coming thursday, still awaiting my schedule  if its not in the post tomorrow then I will be ringing up to chase it.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello my gorgeous girlies! 

I have a teeny tiny bit of signal...yay!

Just wanted to let you know that im thinking of you all, I'm glad the kt cuddles have been useful for some of you   
we're home on thursday so i'll be here thursday evening! Only 2 more sleeps! Can't bloody wait to get home! 

Sorry its short and sweet but I've lost this post twice already! 

Lots of love to everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Hi ya B&B'S 

Angel - sending u some special dial      
It has been a disappointing time of late, but we must must must look to the future. Look for happier times ahead. Some things are out of our control, but not everything is. I'm trying to find something positive in every new day and it seems to be helping. Today I booked a little break to Norfolk for dh and I (and Bertie) so we have that to look forward to! 
I think u maybe need something to look forward to as well. xxx

Faith - not long now! How u feeling about tx? 
Sending ds some get well ( well, get mended) wishes! x

Zoe - ooh bummer that it is gallstones but at least u know what u are dealing with and u don't need an op! 
I too would ignore the ** requests - infact I'm currently ignoring about 8!! Lol x

Lolli - cant wait to have squeezes with your gorg little miss. She is such a cutie! X

Doddy - great attitude gun, I'm trying to be there with ya... Not doing too bad at the mo. 
We have decided that for now we are out of the whole TTC thing. It's time for our lives to be about other things. Happy things without the fear of sadness Or pain. I know u have to has the bad times to have the good but I think we have had more than our share and it's time to tip the scales the other way! Time for u too! 
How was ur mum today?  Xx

Pray - u r a fab ff'er and remember u need to look after u and those twins! Let us be there for u for once! Don't stress about posting! Xx

Mrs r - sounds like u have a little water baby! Clever girl! X

AFM, been really fed up yesterday's and today - the questioning at work has got to me... But it's made me angry! Why do ppl think they have the right to ask personal questions? Today someone said, ooh I was thinking u might be pregnant but I didn't like to ask - now I can see u are... Congratulations! I froze for a second then told her actually I'm just not well - I'm not pregnant.. She just laughed as if I was joking. 
Then someone said I was skiving last week cos it was nice weather! 
I'm at the stage where I want to tell everyone EVERYTHING I have been through and how hard it's been. Things I haven't really said out loud or even to u girls - I just want them to stop and see what I have dealt with - then I think why should I bare my soul and my innermost pains just because they are so idiotic?! 
Ooh it does get to me! Still, while they are gossiping about me they r leaving everyone else alone! 
I've got broad shoulders (thanks to steroids) so I can take it!


----------



## lollipops

Dial- People are ignorant and simply don't think about how their daft questions or prying questions upset people. Your doing brilliantly hun, and your right they don't need to or deserve to know the truth! Your private life and personal struggles don't need to be broadcasted to anyone you don't want to tell. You have been through so much lately, it really has been a very tough year for you and then some, you need this break hun. You need to get of the ride and find things that make you smile and laugh, things that will show you there is happiness in the world. Tx will always be there waiting for you when your ready but there's no rush, you just do whatever it is that heps you heal and feel good about things again. Your a brave women Lisa, I know you don't think you are....BUT YOU ARE   Your a trooper, and I know you will be alright in time, its your nature to fight and not let this utter crap get the better of you. Keep talking to us hun, vent off at us, cry at us, laugh at us.............whatever you need we are all ears! Big mahoosive hugs   

KT-  Can't wait to have you back! x

Faith- Oh your poor boy but it is good that they got him seen quickly! Soon be FET time for you, loads of      

Right girls, tomorrow is a new day, whatever it holds we got each others back


----------



## Jen74

Have been away at in laws for a week and have about 25 pages to catch up on, but having skimmed the last page just wanted to say sorry I haven't been around to support people through some low times. Will try and be a better ff in future, can't wait to see some of you soon for much needed


----------



## hennups

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry to read more and more sad news on here.

Doddy - my thoughts are with you ~ you are an amazingly strong woman with a great attitude to life.

Dial - I'm sorry you're going through all this. Wanting to scream at people at the top of your lungs is completely normal. I hope you find peace soon.

I've started counselling at the Pregnancy Crisis centre now - first proper session tomorrow - haven't written anything in my journal though as homework! oops

I also got a bit of artwork done today! Ended up bigger than I thought it would be but I love it!! It's apple blossoms - the tree we are planting for Isla - as well as forget-me-nots. Plus a star for my darling dad who passed away last year too. It's got a lot of meaning which makes it all the more beautiful for me!


----------



## jack12

hennups that is beautiful xxxx


----------



## zoe25

hennups, i love the tatoo too, absolutely beautiful. How's that impraxtical car doing? good luck with the cpunselling today i hope you find it beneficial. there has been a fair bit of sad news but we also have a good few bumps brewing and hopefully faith's soon too    x x

jack  x x

jen, lovely to see you, hope you had a goid time at your in laws, no idea if it is a new pic of the girls (dont think it is) but i love your profile pic, still amazes me how you and kt "do" twins! x x

dial,  to you and your list of ignored friend requests, so far me ignoring them is working wel we'll see.......not surprised it is annoying you with the nosey people at work, strange how people think they can ask away and even expect answers too...mosey gits, with one of my txs when i had ohss my horrible line mgr (who has gone niw!) was guessing what was wrong and decided she knew (which she didnt) and then even went round abd blabbed to everyone!!!! and ly main boss wondered why i refused to tell her anything!!!!!!!!! grrrrr im annoyed for you, you dont need that faff on, i lovr your finding a good thing each day, we should all take that mantra no matter what the circumstances x x

lolli, sleepings for you i hopr x x

faith, poor ds and poor your heart racing all over, hope it is a straight forwars fix. yeay to drugs on thursday....eeeek!!! x x

doddy, sure you asked before about how it was with my da, basicaly just ok as i made dh xhange his shift so he was off work for dads entire visit, i dont not get on with him but only see h once a year and only speak to him probably a couple if days before the visit (weird man!) so i just find it a bit of hard work, he loved seeing archie and we had great weather so was out every day  how are you? bought that lush dress yet or waiting to show your mum first?? x x

kt, yeay for thursday!!!!! x x

mrs rock, dont blame you celebrating after the driving for the swimming lessons, whuch soubd fantastic by tje way, how brave were you watching as the teacher dunked E, think my dh wpuld go nuts if a swimming teacher did that to archie without fully explaining the relexes. archie went for his first swim today actually, dh took him by himself and i was watching at the side, he loved it, i was so pleased, think we'll be doing lessons in jan, exciting these water babies  x x

pray, yeay to the cacky gtt goad theres ni diabetes, definitely dont need that too!! how are you doing, have they given any guesses as to when they expect the bubbas....it is going to be really soon you kno you'll have two babies in your arms
..wow!! x x

angel  

right off back for sleep for me i hope, catch you laters x x x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

for whoever was asking (think it was lolli) im back to work a week on monday!!!!! cack is an understatement  anyway hope you all slept well x x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Dial - You're doing well hun, yep need bad times to appreciate the good.  Am so pleased you booked a break for the 3 of you, just what is needed I think.  Here's a   you can keep that in your desk and chuck it at people at work 
Nosy basta**ds!!

Hennups - OMG I love love love your artwork, it is beautiful, I have been thinking of getting more done but not sure what would fit in now with the mishmash I aleady have!!!  Hope the counselling goes ok  

Zoe - Thats crept up quick   Hope its not as scary as it sounds, going back to work 

Pray - A big YAAAAAAAAAAY from me that there's no diabetes hunny, that must be some big relief 

Morning to the rest of you, hope everyone is ok  xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Zoe -   to going back to work, how quickly has that gone   are you back full time ? glad the visit with your dad was ok and great that the weather held up save you being stuck in the house. Dr's are trying to keep me going to 37wks so 8wks at the most but at the moment it is day at a time, really want to keep them in for a while yet even thoug I am fed up. Things are improving on the new drugs and there is some talk of maybe gong home for a few days at the weekend 

Hennups - what a beautiful tatoo and a lovey memorial to your beautiful Isla. Hope the counselling helps  

Dial - People make me so   mad. how dare they expect you to share your personal life with them. The main reason i ditched ** was because a "friend" thought it was ok to tell the world on there about my mmc !!!!! Why do people feel it is their right to speculate on your business. You are so right to be mad. I think it is a great idea to look to enjoy life without tx & ttc for a while  

Lolli - Did your gorgeous Darcey-Bella let you have any sleep last night ? 

Kt - Missed you hun, can't wait to have you back.

Jen - Good to hear from you, hope you had a nice visit woth the in-laws.

Mrs Rock - Hope no stressful driving for you today, although it will get easier the more you do it. Yes in hospital because of my crappy kidneys have been in and out the whole pregnancy but all worth it.

Doddy - When are you going out with your mum ? is it this weekend? enjoy and make sure you get your dress, as someone said maybe the ppi money back happened so you could have "that dress" 

Jack - How you doing hun? are you coping being back at work ?

Faith - Very exciting that you start next week and everything crossed that this is your time.

 to Belle, Emerald, Henrch, Aubergine,


----------



## lollipops

Hennupa - gorgeous tat hun, really lovely. Made me want another one even more now! A perfect tribute to your gorgeous girl.xxx

Zoe - Nooooo, didn't realise work was that soon. Total bummer! Is the childminder all set for Archie? He's such a happy little boy he will be fine, worse for you thnan him but your only back 4 days aren't u ? x

Dial - hope you don't get anymore prying questions today hun, ignore them hun.....x

Doddy - how's you today dear? x

Pray - oh I seriously hope u get a break back home. fingers crossed that they let you. Your right though, u need to keep those babies in there for as long as poss......hoping you get to 37 weeks, although if they come before they will be fine, amazing how hospitals can care for even the smallest babies, my cousin was born at 28weeks and was 2lb something, she's now a stroppy 18year old! X


Oh gotra go, DB and i had a rubbish night, I look like a zombie & she's so tired & grumpy...x


----------



## Angel10

Morning 

Lolli - hello sweetheart, sorry to read you had another bad night with DB - just when you thought things were easing up huh  I think you are amazing hun how you cope with it all, when I watch the lovely clips of DB you are clearly trying so hard to keep her happy - I think you deserve a big pat on the back for that, and she is a really good weight, I know its hard but I hope you can see what a great Mummy you are   

Hennups - Oh your tattoo is so beautiful hun, I love it - bet that stung a bit  I have been looking to have another one done and looking at flowers but there seems to be conflicting interpretations of what flowers mean, I was looking at forget me nots though and I want some writing in there too, probably have to design it myself, I am guessing you designed yours too hun - I hope it helps with the healing process too and good luck with your counselling 

Doddy - I just wanted to apologise for getting you upset yesterday lovely, trouble is I care so much about you that to be honest I cant switch off my sadness for you and anyone or everyone else - I know what you are saying and totally understand and I admire your strength as you well know, but you wont change me  it's probably why one day I will make a good counsellor but not until I can learn to manage other peoples stuff better, at the moment I just soak things up like a sponge, I want to fix everything and I cant  does that make sense? 

Pray - I know you arent happy in hospital but at least you are being well and truly looked after by the









Zoe - Oh hun I cant beleive you go back to work so soon  you will be in bits, who will be looking after Archie and how many hours do you have to work? cant you just sneak him in in his car seat and pop him under your desk or propped up in a draw, no one will notice surely  oh and  yay to not having to have an op - can galstones gone on there own accord or will they at some point have to be removed? 

Dial - glad you are looking ahead and have planned a break and that Bertie is going with you, are you still seeing the doggy whisperer thingy type person? Oh and as for your work colleagues  them, what is it about people that makes them think they have every right to know all aspects of your life  just tell them you have been in hospital, dont elaborate - its none of their business - have some hugs babe   

Faith - hope you get all your meds and shedule sorted hun - not long now  got everything crossed for you   

Can I ask a question? are you all ok about me talking about my ds? only I want to share things but also dont want to over do it, if you know what I mean, I try to be sensitive to everything but sometimes I get carried away cos I am so very proud of him!


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - I love, love love hearing about your ds. He is a wonderful boy and our ff nephew so of course we want to hear what he is up to. You are such a wonderful mummy that all us would be mummy's & new mummy's need loads of help on how to follow suit. So make sure you keep all his news coming  

lolli - sorry little minx gave you another hard time last night, hope you can grab a granny nap today   thanks for the story about your cousin it is good to know that even if the have to be born now they will do ok.


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have been wondering about that question too, mentioning E?  I try to be sensitive and not ram stuff about her down people's throats.  But I love hearing about everyone else's lives be it children, pets, weddings, DHs, whatever    Is it bcos I is nosey    


  


Faithope - I am loving the dress!  What a find that lady in Reading was   


Zoe back to work!  Ah shucks!  Hope you have managed to find childcare you are happy with.  I knew the teacher was going to dunk E, she had explained it all properly.  Was so relieved to see she was totally unbothered.  At next week's lesson we have to dunk them ourselves!  Glad Archie liked his swimming.  I think it's really good for them at this age as they get to move and kick in ways they normally can't.




Dial, those people at work are   wits.  Aargh makes me so mad!  After my mmc I ended up just telling my older, male colleague I'd just had a miscarriage to stop him yakking on about his newborn gradnson and showing me photographs every day.  I just could not handle that.  It properly shut him up, although I'm not suggesting you do the same.  It was almost worth it to see the look on his face.


Pray, really hope you get home at the weekend.  Are you feeling very bad, I hope not?


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel darling - No need to apologise, I just dont want to think that anyone is feeling down for/because of us - if that makes sense.  And I love hearing about your DS, and Mrs Rock's E, and of course our Archie, Darcey-Bella, Ed, and both sets of twins!!
Just because i'm not gonna be a mummy, doesn't take away my AUNTIE powers 

Lolli - I'm ok thanks hun 

Faithope - Sorry darling, sorry about your DS's hand, hope its not hurting him too much!!  And your dress is beautiful 

Am off to Mum's at lunchtime, she sounded a bit more cheery on her text this morning so I hope she has parked up all her emotions now, and we can have a nice lunch 

Was something else I was gonna say.....but I forgot


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Doddy.  I hope you have a nice day with your Mum.  


Just noticed my profanity has got through the filter! Oo er!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock said:


> Just noticed my profanity has got through the filter! Oo er!


----------



## Angel10

Well I have messed up big style - because of my uselessness and oldness and general all round waste of space, I have fallen out with two people that I love today - just want to run away


----------



## doddyclaire

Who have you fallen out with hun??

And cut this crap about you being useless/waste of space because lady, there are plenty of people here who can testify you are NOT!!!   xx


----------



## lollipops

Well said doddy! 


Dont feel like that about yourself ....who u fallen out with hun? im  sure you can't make up once the dust has settled.x


----------



## Angel10

My god daughter has messaged me to tell me she is pg - she is scared witless, although she has a little boy, she lost a baby girl before she was born    she is so very scared and has only told her other half, so she made the mistake of confiding in me and what did I do but    it up by telling her how much it hurt me and how it brought up all sort of emotions for me, well it wasnt even about me, it was about her and I twisted it    What a useless crappy god mother I am, all that and she just wanted some reassurance, so yes actually I am a useless waste of space! Consequently I was crying, dh asked why and he got it both barrells


----------



## Angel10

I think i was just so shocked that she wasnt diplomatic about it - one minute she is saying how sorry she is about what i have been through and then those three words were on the screen in front of me 'I am pregnant' and not only that - she is 5weeks, as I would have been if this cycle had worked, why am i so    up


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh hun   You're not    up darlin, its just taking you a lot to be able to deal with your own emotions and you shouldn't have to be worrying about anyone else's at this moment in time.
Ok ok, so it didn't go too well, why dont you message her back and just say you're very sorry but right now you're just not strong enough to help her in a way she would like, and that you need a bit more time.  I'm sure she would understand honey -


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - thank you darling, thank you for not judging me and thank you for understanding, I hate being like this I want to be stronger but right now I'm not


----------



## lollipops

Oh Angel - please dont be so hard on yourself.....you reacted in the moment & given what you have been through I would say it was a natural 'knee jerk' reaction.
I will let u into a secret, I once said similar to a work friend....I made her feel incredibly guilty for being pregnant & caused an akward environment whenever me & her were in the same room. It took me a few days to realise that these issues were my problem not hers, so I say her down & was honest with her, told her how sorry I was, and gave her a hug & a little gift (rattle) for the baby. It was all water under the bridge then. Don't get me wrong it stung like a bee to.see her grow & bloom and some days my jealous bitter head would rear up but I learnt to 'deal with it's around her. 
Just be honest with her hun, say your sorry & im sure she will be fine. Unfortunately others aren't very tactful when it comes to announcing they are pregnant, think they just get caught up in the moment. But i bet your god-daughter has had time to think of it from your point of view too, so im sure with a little heart to heart this can be sorted.

Huggles to you.x


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* Please stop giving yourself a hard time-doddy and lolli have given lovely advice. You are NOT a bad person for having these feelings, you have been through so much and are still coming to terms with things so please be kind to yourself  xxx 

*Doddy* Thanks hun  DS is in pain but is having regular paracetomol, thank you for asking  and thank you for liking my dress  its not what I would choose if I could do it all again 

*Mrs Rock* Thanks  she was a lovely lady, I found her on Ebay of all places 

I will do more personals later-just wanted to let you know that my schedule came just now  5pm post... I got all my dates right, so I start DR on tuesday, have scan on 4th oct, start Progynova 7th october, scan on 18th october, ET 24th (I am guessing as its a 5 day blast) and guessing again that OTD (if it thaws) will be 5th November (5 days before the first FET baby should have been due  ) Cost has increased by £40. So £790 needs to be paid on the 4th oct.


----------



## jack12

Angel, please for goodness sake cut yourself some slack. You dont realise how much you have been thru and ARE going thru. It is a known fact that the 'average' person has absolutly bugger all idea of what we go thru to become mothers. The financial, emotional and stress and strain we endure, well, lesser things would kill some people!!!!! Your god daughter is obviously worried etc, but unfortunately you dont have the reserves or the strength at the moment to help her. You were honest with her, let her deal with it. It sounds harsh but its true. Ive lost many of my friends and even family thru the years that havent understood how ive felt when theyve shoved newborns under my nose, or told me to 'man up' and be happy for them. Sometimes, we just cant. I understand TOTALLY how you are feeling at the moment as i too have been in that place. You will get better, i promise. But for now, lean on us cos we can help you and WE understand. Love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - the girls are all right in what they have said. it was a natural reaction given everything you have been through. Stop beating yourself up for having feelings, you would be a strange one if you didn't react. I am sure when your god daughter has time to reflect she and Dh will understand why you reacted as you did. And given time I am sure you will be able to support her but not yet. Give yourself a break and have lots of virtual     from all your ff. We really do understand


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - did you have a nice lunch with your mum ? has she calmed down a bit ?

Faith - great news on the schedule. not long now   glad ds is not too bad

Mrs Rock - see the censor got you in the end


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel, I understand why you're upset but try not to be so hard on yourself.  I would've reacted the same.  I know you want to support your godaughter but you are human like all of us, and our feelings show   


Pray, I hadn't noticed!  Do you think my post gave the game away ha ha


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, I agree with what the girls have said. However I also think your god daughter was being insensitive. I know she is worried but surely she should have realised it would upset you. Why do us 'IF' ladies have to make allowances for others when no one makes allowances for us. I'm sick of feeling like I'm the one with a problem for getting upset. Our feelings matter just as much as everyone else.

Rant over .........

Dial, you will have to let me know what your few days away are like cos we want to go away at the end of October with the dogs. DH doesn't know that yet though  

Pray, so I hope you have a tv in your room and plenty of books

Doddy, whats this I hear about you getting sozzled on a school night ?

Faith, it's getting so close for you now. So exciting but scary.

Mrs rock, are there an of your wedding pics on ********?

Lolli, I hope little DB hasnt been too unsettled today. I echo what angel said. You are doing a great job in such a difficult situation

Zoe, I can't believe how quickly your maternity leave has gone by. That is one lucky lady who gets to look after your little man. She will love him so much. I hope they ease you in slowly when you go back in.

Jack, how are you managing at work as you must be getting quite big now?


----------



## jack12

I agree with you peahead, noone cuts US any slack!!! Hope you are well,mate? Finding work very hard, am finishing at 32weeks so just 7 more to go and counting!!!! Am 'rather' large' now, but thank god for theatre scrubs  xxxxxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Jack, I used to wear scrubs when I was a vet nurse and I loved them. They hide a magnitude of sins  
I'm doing ok thanks. 
We definitely deserve some slack. If I had a friend who had a breast removed cos of breast cancer I wouldn't dream of  saying how great my boobs look in the top I'm wearing. It's just the same thing and people need to realise it hurts like hell what we have to go through. yes I may be mourning something I have never had and that may sound strange to someone else but it's how I feel so it matters !!!!


Wooooo look at me on my soap box


----------



## jack12

That is such a great analogy....is that the right word  so true!!! Also makes me mad when all me mates think im 'OK' now just because ive got pregnant. SO not true! Still think of jack every hour of every day and feel im living on a knife edge until she is here!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Jack, I can totally understand how you feel.


----------



## Angel10

Oh I love you girls so bloody much  I have been thinking about deleting my post cos I was feeling so ashamed about how I felt/feel - but you make me realise how 'normal' it is to react the way I did - and Rach and Jack you are so bloody right, why is it always us having to be the nice ones when no other bugger gives a toss about our feelings  you have all really made me feel so much better









Jack - ohhhh roll on 7weeks hun - would love to see some pics of you and your belly  your not on ** are you? have a  from me just for everything you have gone through and for being so caring and understanding   

Rach - hello my lovely, I keep meaning to ask (if its ok) how things are with your mum now? dont remember you ever sharing if things got sorted between you  and how is your little pooch doing? x

Mrs Rock - are you ok love? only you put some bits on ** about Hillsborough? 

Faith - thanks hun  I also meant to say that I was sorry to hear that your ds had hurt himself, I know that feeling of getting a call and rushing to school, its like you just cant get there quick enough isnt it 

Lolli - hows DB this evening sweetie? thanks for your kind words too 

Man I would be lost without you lot


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, I just kind of sucked it up with my mum and didnt peruse it. SHe just acted like nothing happened so I told her how upset I was and she just shrugged it off. Our relationship is strained after years of issues so I just don't bothering saying stuff now cos she is quite ill (she is on oxygen at home) so I just sweep things under the carpet.
My doggies are ok. I'm off to the vets tomorrow evening with the one that got attacked just to check that they don't want to stitch his largest wound. I don't think they will as it has started to scab over now. Then on Monday it's back to the specialist surgeon that operated on my other ones leg. Thank god for pet insurance !!!


----------



## Angel10

Rach - oh bless your pooches - but good on you for insuring them and making sure they get looked after properly    as for your mum I am sorry that is how things are with you both, whoever said family should get on lied    especially when there is a conflict of opinions    shame she isnt well hun and knowing you you keep    so as not to upset her, but no doubt she dosent hold back on her opinion? I dont know, us girls, we go to hell and back and still take a load of boll*cks off others


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faithope good on you for getting your schedule sorted.  I am so anxious and nervous about mine I'm just kind of ignoring it for now.  I know I have to go for a progesterone test and pick up my nasal spray in about 3 weeks to start then but trying not to think beyond that   


Rachel sorry to hear your Mum is not well.  Yes lots of wedding pics on ** but sorry you have to go all the way back to the very first page of albums, and I have a lot of albums!


Angel I'm glad we made you feel better.  Yes I am ok thanks.  I had lots of family members at the match at Hillsborough, my cousin died and another cousin badly hurt.  Hard to express how sad and angry I am at what we found out today    Nuff said I'm afraid.


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock -


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Mrs Rock - so sorry that your family were involved in the Hillsborough disaster. I remember the day that it happened it was awful. I am glad that the truth about what happened is finally out there. Sending you lots of love  

Angel - Hope you are feeling better this morning hun   

 to everyone else


----------



## Angel10

Morning Ladies 

KT - Ohhhhhhh yessssssss - you are finally coming home today - cant wait to hear from you - we need to know all the gory details - bet you cant wait to get out of there!









Pray - morning lovely, did you sleep well? I feel alot better this morning thank you - god I am so hard on myself though - not sure what thats about








my god daughter has kind of said sorry but in a bit of a stroppy 'oh sorry I told you' way - just got to let her get on with it until I am strong enough - what she has to remember is last time her and I spoke was about her having a panic as she had be diagnozed with pcos and she was worrying about never being able to have another child, not that her partner wanted one (at that time) and now suddenly she is pg - also they dont have a pot to p*ss in - so I cant think how they can even afford another child - ho hum, I am going off again arent I! - so what are you plans today? do they get you up and moving around in hospital?

Mrs Rock - hope you are ok and you and your family are supporting each other - as Pray said, I too am glad the truth is finally out, not that it will bring loved ones back  

Lolli - looks like you had a better night with DB - hope it continues 

Morning to all you other lovely ladies - today for me is housework







- and maybe some







to keep me going


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - Yes you are far too hard on yourself ! I remember you talking about her being stressed about the psoc. You are right just try to forget about her for now and let her get on with it   Another busy day washing !! there must be nothing left to wash in your house   I slept not too bad kinda getting used to the noise although i do now have earplugs   not allowing me to do too much but it was nice day yesterday so sat in the gardens for a while with my book. Raining today so no garden. Might venture to the coffee shop, what a party girl i am


----------



## Angel10

Pray - Trust me, I can always find something to wash    ear plugs are wonderful, so glad you sleep ok   coffee shop paaarrrtttyyyy for you then    bless ya - not sure how you havent gone mad in there yet    or maybe you have


----------



## jack12

eh up!!! Glad we made you feel better Angel, thats what we all here for. Glad you girls understand me too. Nah, am not a facebooker am afraid and my computor skills are limited lol. Can only send phone pics.....and thats a challenge   but bump feels collossal  xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack -   or shall we call you Collossus from now on    dosent matter if your not on ** - most important thing is you can post on here - and your a great texter    speaking of which how did you get on at the doctors and your tests that you text me about? message me if you would rather not discuss it on her hun - and thanks again for cheering me up yesterday - I WONT let the BARSTEWARDS get me down whoever the hell they are! 

Oh on a happy note - my ds is having some business cards made up today - how jolly exciting! you know the company he is working for really know how to treat their staff, makes me realise what shoddy places I have worked in the past     
Thats me coffee break over - back to me chores....................


----------



## jack12

went docs and he has said my heart rate is very fast at the mo, and hes gonna monitor. As for the blood tests, hes taken a bone profile due to me not eating and a full blood count and vit D levels. Honestly just think im so depleted in all of em. My midwife is crap!!! Business cards eh how posh bless him xxx


----------



## Angel10

Bloody hell hun, your midwife should have been looking after you better than that, that is shocking    well thank goodness your Dr seems to be a little more with it! No wonder you are feeling like sh!te hun   are they still expecting you to work too?


----------



## jack12

well, darent have anymore time off as only get half pay from now on  am just about muddling thru work. Most of my patients are ventilated in comas and have nurses already looking after them. Im more the 'medical advice' at the moment. still tiring tho. Yea midwife aint so gud, quite worrying really xxx


----------



## lollipops

Oh jack - what a nightmare, your silly midwife should have picked this up sooner! Will u be needing some off work now hun, concerned your doing too much! X


----------



## jack12

hey lolli, hows ya doing? Hows beautiful darcy belle?? Il be ok. trust me, i aint pushing meself, lol. its a fact that ya get no betta thought of for flogging yaself eh? xxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack - can you change your midwife? not being funny but love you have been to hell and back with baby Jack - you really should be being treated with kitt gloves    glad your not over doing it at work but I am sure you know to rest as much as possible    When I went to the gym yesterday there was a girl I know whos baby is due in October - she was thrashing it out at the gym like there was no tomorrow    I thought then bloody hell I wouldnt be doing that at all if I was successful   

Lolli - hello beautiful - you ok today? x


----------



## jack12

Am going to try to change angel, I agree, I dont want mollycoddling but a bit of extra TLC dont go amiss does it. Right, am off for a bit to hang a spot of washing out whilst sun is shining then think i mite go feed the ducks. God i know how to have fun!!  Have just had a cream cake, she must like it as my belly going beserk!! Lets just see how long it stays down for..............take your bets..... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack - oh you know how to live hun  and I hope the cake stays down for your collosel baby belly to enjoy  have fun fun fun with the ducks


----------



## dialadink

oh   I had so much to catch up on I can't really remember what I have read! No change there then! 

Angel - Honey I am sorry I wasn't here to support you when you were feeling low. I am pleased that the girls put you straight though - You are none of the things you called yourself and like Rachel said - why is it always US tippytoeing around every other ignorant selfish [email protected]?! 
Also, I love to hear all about DS - check him out with his flashy business cards - proud mum moment!     Now get back to your chores, and when you are done please come and attack some of mine!  

Lolli - I don't want to shout too loud about it - but woo hoo another good night from Miss DB! I hope this is her turning a corner - now to get rid of that nasty colic! xx

Doddy - How was it with ya mum? Hope all goes well at tonight's 'viewing'. I googled both places and they are both nice in their own ways. It's gonna be fab whatever you decide!   xx

Faith - yay for getting everything sorted ready for tx. How you feeling now you see those dates infront of you?   xx

Rachel - Can't believe what happened to your poor poochy. Hope they are happy with his wound. Bless him - lots of mumy love is bound to be helping. 
We are not going away until the beginning of Nov hun, so you would have to let me know how you get on taking your little dudes away..   I can't wait to take him away with us.. Only thing is he doesn't particularly like travelling so I think I will have to try something to calm him a little for the journey - any suggestions? xx

Jack - Sit down woman - rest rest rest! lol - stop feeding them ducks!   Seriously - take care honey - you are very precious to us and so is your little miss. Bit annoyed your MW isn't taking proper care of you - shocking isn't it??!! xx

Pray - Any news on a release date ? It's like prison isn't it? How you feeling in yourself? Sending you lots of  

KT - Are you back yet? xx

Mrs Rock - Ahh the old burying your head in the sand routine - we all know that one well!   When will be your start date then? Are you on LP or SP? xxx

Hennups - Love the tattoo. It's gorgeous. Have been thinking of getting some forget me nots too... not brave enough to go for the rib cage though - ouchy!! What happened about that house - have you got somewhere sorted yet ? x

Big hello's to Jen, Emerald, Catherine, Zoe, Henrch, Belle (in the sun), Ale, and erm... whoever it is that I have missed off.  

AFM, Busy busy at work at the mo - it's that time of year - I'll be snowed under til about November now - but I mustn't complain. 
Please forgive me if I am not around and generally a bit of a [email protected] FF.   I am thinking of you all lots and I am only a text away. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Oh dear - the two lead consultants at my clinic have been suspended. It's all in the papers!   Good job I'm not hoping for an appointment any time soon!


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* Lovely to see you posting  and  to the consultants!! How am I feeling about FET? Fed up, bored, unexcited, annoyed, anything but confident  I am not even worried about MC cos I honestley don't think I will even get that far  How are you? Is DH OK?

*Jack* Hiya  glad to hear that  bump is coming along nicely 

Hi to all 

Drugs arrived this afternoon, took Syranel out of the box, alarms set, days counted for when I need to use a new bottle and mentally prepared for another go, if not alittle angry that I have to keep trying this bloody way


----------



## Angel10

Faith - are you doing a fresh cycle? sorry I thought you were doing fet - understand the anger bit totally 

Dial - hey lovely lady dont you go apologizing to me  happy to come clean your home, I think I need to take it up as a job  whats been in the news hun? what have we missed 

Doddy - have I missed a post about you viewing somewhere? spill the beans 

KT - am waiting patiently for your post


----------



## Angel10

KT - still waiting


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - She has maybe finally  mil and is holed up in a norfolk jail   loving the sound of the emlployer ds is working for & so grown up with his own business cards.


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey 

Angel - No darl you didn't miss anything, not specifically but I mntioned it in an email yesterday to Dial, we went to see Claydon Hotel tonight, and had dinner, it was lush, im sold but DF keeps teeling me its only the first place we've seen 

Faithope - Biggest YAAAAAAAAAY for drugs & schedule arriving, dont worry the excitement will kick in with the first dose!!!!

Jack - Aww I bet you got a well cute bumpage goin on there - I wanna see 

What else did I miss I dunno, got me head in wedding world!! Sorry!!!

Anyhooooo, big loves to all o ya, oh *ANGEL* we drove through your village tonight from the end I dont usually use, and there's a "LUFF" Lane, well that just made me think of all of you lot!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening ladies! 

Just a quickie from me again as ive not had a chance to catch up and I'm bloody knackered! Mil is still alive   not for the want of trying though!   

It's great to be home!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey KT!!!

You been missed 

Bet you got some stories to tell 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- hey gorg!   how's you? Getting wedding things sorted i see   There's not so many stories, just moans really   the bloody woman drove me   and as much as I love my bil he was just as bad as she was!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - yeah thats Luff Meadow - how funny you noticed that  glad you enjoyed looking around the hotel, though I gotta side with df on this one, think you should defo take a look at some more venues  is it this w/end you are taking him to a wedding fair - and what a step in the right direction that is babe - not so long ago he was like 'dont mention the wedding'  I am hoping I get one of ds's business cards, just so I can show it off to you lot 

KT - Welcome home darling - you have been MISSED  good to know MIL is alive and kicking still 

Off to Bedfordshire







night night


----------



## doddyclaire

Ahh KT, Angel's right - you seem to be our anchor in a storm 
Glad your back safe & sound, shame about MiL 

xx


----------



## dialadink

Morning ** she says through one bleary eye** 

Kt -yay, mummas back! Come on tell us what they got up to. Must be hard being in a confined space with anything in law. Lovely to be home though eh? Is dh off til Monday? Xxx

Doddy - oh yeah, u gotta view lots of places. Lots of opportunities for DF to take unto dinner there pet!   milk it for all u can. Pleased u have somewhere that's an option already though! Xx

Angel - in the papers yesterday there was the two lead consultants from my clinic... They have been caught giving people nhs tx who don't meet the criteria and the taking back handers for it! ... Well so it seems. It's not proven yet. They r both Harley st dr's so u would think they'd want people to go private with them there! Tut tut! Very naughty. I guess it means the poor couples waiting for tx will be waiting longer now as they are 2 consultants down. Makes me really cross!   
Deffo get a card. We need to see! Xx

Faith - whoop for the drugs - seems real now I bet. I know it's unfair to have to try this way. It don't give up. Stay positive.   
Dh and I doing well. I think as a couple we r at the stage we don't mention things until someone else brings the subject up with us. We've talks out everything together privately but still when someone brings the subject up ... Like my dads 'lady feiend' did last night we r flummoxed on what to say. Everyone wants to do the looking forward thing... When do we have our next appointment, when do we get results on the baby, when will I stop bleeding, when will we try again.... We don't know! We aren't thinking of that, we r thinking of us... Having a life, being together. Come what may!   sorry, I've waffled and bent your ear! Just came out! 

Well I've woken with a thumping head... Keep getting that, the start of a cold sore, what feels like a stye on my eye and my glands are up (neck and underarm) think its catching up with me and I'm run down! Good job it's Friday but I'm gonna look gorgeous today aren't I? NOT! good job I couldn't give a stuff! 

Ooh is that the time? Whoopsie- better get ready for 'w'. have a lovely day everyone! xx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - lovely to see you post! Please don't apologise for not coming on as much, we all understand why & you need the time out hun. Those nights away with your man & Bertie will do you worlds of good. Please know I'm still so terribly sorry for all you have been through, and I hope your finding some small things in life to smile about xxxx


Doddy - how did it go with your mum, was she more settled? Your such a trooper hun, despite being heartbroken your still propping your mum up and telling her not be to sad on your behalf - I'll tell you again 'your amazing '  


Kt - welcome home! Hope u have a tale or two to tell us! We could do with some stories on here or maybe something funny like you wacking mil over the head with a wine bottle!  hope your boys (including your man) enjoyed their break.x

Angel - Ooohhh get ds and his business cards - snazzy!   I can tell your so proud of him & rightly so! Did I read that you & god daughter have made up? X

Pray - Have they decided to let you out for a bit then? Hope so! 

Jack - well take it easy at work & remind them constantly how precious your cargo is! X

Faith - and so the countdown begins! lots of luck lady, and try muster some positivity, that embie needs it! X


Afm - craving a McDonald's brekkie this morning, its all i can think about


----------



## Angel10

Morning 

Lolli - If your craving McDonalds then go get it  how was DB last night? things are quiet around me and my God daughter though she did apologize in a round about way 

Dial - good heavens - you have totally shocked me about those consultants  I am jsut shaking my head about it all, scary to think about it - I could really go off on one but wont!  Did you have a bad night babe? 

Faith - I am feeling a bit of a wally cos I still am not sure if you are doing a full cycle or fet - I think the confusion came when you said you had got your synarel and thats what I have for down regging on  sorry 

Doddy - Twang - thud  so how did it really go? 

Belle -    hope you have a lovely birthday - first one as a Mummy 

KT - Things do feel better when you are around  hope you slept alright, I bet you are all happy to be home - so if MIL and BIL are moaning minis - how come you dh isnt 

Pray - morning lovely - you were away along time yesterday, you must have been enjoying yourself too much in the coffee shop  

Zoe - hope you are ok hunny - I miss your posts 

 to all the rest of our lovely B&B's

Hmmmmm now what can I wash today







gotta make the most of this sunshine


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - I have baskets of washing at home, help yourself 

Dial - OMG thats shocking, if its true, not what you expect from healthcare "professionals"  As for everyone else, you just concentrate on the two of you, you're doing the right thing and its going to be a while before you're even ready to think about that whole side of things.  Sounds like you're very run down young lady, lots of vits & fresh air this weekend me thinks  

Belle - Happy birthday beautiful   Hope you're having a fab time!

Lolli - I caved and wandered across to the canteen so am currently demolishing a sausage bap 

Morning to the rest of the B&B girls

So, in the cold light of day (and sober) I think the function room last night was too small for the evening bash, especially if we have a band, the ceiling is too low.  Real shame because the rest of it was perfect but next one is Sunday, DF woke me up to tell me he's thought about music for the ceremony and also suits  
Twang-thump was brilliant, the instructor said I was good - well of course I was   LOL!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - of course you were good    and I couldnt put what I thought on ** cos dh made a comment in bed last night, that is the trouble with ** - if I comment on something sometimes it shows up on his **   anyhow when I read it I thought of a hard willy and grabbing it to make it twang and then ramming it into you with a thud - nuff said    worry about myself sometimes    maybe your next viewing should be done sober


----------



## Angel10

ps Doddy - totally impressed with df's change of heart - he's a good boy


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Kt - lovely to have you back, can't wait to hear the " tales from the riverbank "  

Angel - You must take a wee piccy of ds's business card so i can have a nosey. You are so right to be proud you have done a fab job and he is a credit to you. Ended up with a thumping head yesterday, thats why i was mia for a while ! You woldn't get any washing out up here today, we have got gales and pouring   

Doddy - Twang-thump ? Df sounds as if he is really getting into the wedding now. As the girls have said make the most of the chance for lots of nice dinners at lots of nice venues  

Dial -     sounds like the steroids have taken their toll of your immune system. Maybe get some echinacea to help boost it. What a shocker about your consultant although nothing surprises me now. some of the things I have seen would curl your hair !!! 

Lolli - Hope you managed to nip out for a maccy d's brekki  How did Darcey- Bella sleep last night ?

Belle -   hope you are having a lovely holiday with lots of  & 

 to everyone else

Afm - waiting for consultant coming round to see if he will let me home for the weekend    

Angel - just read your post and am


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - HOW ROOOOOODE!!!!   

Morning Pray - I have my fingers firmly crossed that they'll let you home for the weekend


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - as I said, I worry about myself  but you did ask - and as a wise woman once said to me - 'if you dont want to know the answer, dont ask the question'  

Pray - thanks for the compliments  sorry you had a bad head yesterday 







hope you get to be allowed home this w/end hun - you must miss your dh so much and vice versa


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* Hiya, I am doing a medicated FET so need to down regulate, then build my womb lining up with Progynova (a blue tablet) and cyclogest  so it is all timed, rather than relying on my own cycle, which as irony would have it, is a as regular as ever  I ovulate day 17, AF day 33, has been like this for 4 cycles, yet if I had booked a natural cycle, it wouldn't have been regular  I love hearing about your DS hun  its scary to think how quickly they grow up 

*dial* I am glad you had a waffle hun  Its good that you are thinking as a couple rather than the next step for TX. I think you need to find a way of telling anyone that asks about you/TX/ etc is just to say 'when we know, you will know' and leave it at that. Unfortunatley once anyone goes down IVF route, having a private intimate thing becomes public news. massive  coming your way xx

*doddy* Have you decided on numbers at your wedding? I found this part the hardest. One bit of advice is have a wedding folder, stick ideas from magazines etc into it to help you decide what things you want  and it makes a nice thing to keep along with the dress 

*pray* Fingers crossed for today   

*lollipops* Thanks hun and I am trying, it's just one embie and I have read alot of stories of the weaker ones not making it  McD's for breekie  now thats not good hun  Hugs for DB, where is the time going!!

*KT* Good to have you back  

afm-back to the hosptial today with DS and the thumb  hopefully will be plastered today


----------



## Angel10

Faith - thank you for explaining that    that is what I thought you were doing but I am easily confuzzled    Like you say typical that your cycle has regulated itself    what does the progynova do? not done a medicated fet before but if I ever got to fet again I would be happier to do it that way - so what stage will you be at at our meet up? Hope you ds gets sorted today and gets plastered    and yes they do grow up quick - you have to make the most of it!

Just talking to my mum and she could hear in my voice I am little down, she says - whats up? I say, oh nothing, she says theres something wrong? I say yeah well I am still trying to come to terms with failed tx, she says oh that still - I forget about that!      what am I to do - out of everyone I thought she would understand, she took 8years to get pg with my brother, then had me and also suffered 2 m/c's why dont she 'get it'


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* I am guessing that time is a great healer and even though your mum has been through similar, she is older, no longer child bearing and has her children  The progynova thickens the lining up so that it is thick enough to hold the embie. I got to 11mm and triple stripe last time (I did the hot water bottle and brazil nuts last time so will do this this time ) and the cyclogest is the progesterone to replace what the body isn't making as its artificial. I will be still down regulating at the meet up.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi peeps

Angel   , that is exactly the sort of comment my Mum would make too.  Btw you made me blush with the twang thump thing !!  



Doddy glad you've seen a nice venue but many more posh tester meals to come!  Like the idea of a band, I had one too, adds to the atmos I think.


KT glad you are back without mishap.  That life jacket piccie is too cute!


Well it's happened, yesterday I scraped the car!  On a little wooden post in the car park outside Monkey Music.  I scraped it getting in and had to scrape it again getting out.  Ahem.  I mean, why put a post in a car park?  Where is the logic?!    Good job it's a company car and DH don't care eh


----------



## lollipops

Mrs Rock- Once I dinged my car on a brick wall! So nudging a post isnt all that bad!   

Faith- I have all my fingers crossed for your little magical embie! I am so hoping that the little one is THE ONE!    

Angel- Thats a bit insensitive of your mum    But like Faith said , all those inefrtility battles are probably a istnat memory to her now, however I hope I don't think like that when I am older, I want to always remember what I and other go through to try for a child. Brush her comment off, she won't have ment to upset you I am sure, people sometimes don't think before they open their mouths!   

Doddy- I think I must have missed that you were venue hunting, its all good fun isnt it, but at the same time a bit overwhelming and when you start discussing money its a bit scary    Sounds like the other half is well on board now! Brilliant! All lovely things to focus on!   

Dial- I am shocked at whats happened with your clinic and consultants, its terrible. But on the other hand I can see how this sort of thing happens. They really should make NHS treatment fair across the board, then there wouldnt be a need for couples and consultants to duck and dive around it. x

AFM- I am going to wisper this but I think Darcey-Bella is slowly turning a slight corner. Don't get me wrong she still screams from 5pm till god knows when but she seems more content in the day, she has her moments but she just seems a happier baby. We have longer moments of contentment and she will allow me to put her in her bouncer, swing chair etc without hysterics.....she by no means 100% 'normal' and some days are better than others but on a whole I can see the happy little soul that she is underneath all this colic and reflux. An example is she has been swinging in her chair for a whole 10 minutes, normally she wouldnt last 3 minutes before screaming her head off and thrashing about. She also Goo's and Gaa's at things now and seems to know she can communicate in other ways other than screaming and if she see's anything in black or white (like a teddy or book) she smiles her head off. I just had to share this with you ladies as I know you have all been willing her to get better and  hope this happier version of DB becomes more and more apparent. A happier DB makes a happier mummy thats for sure   
I tried to explain to the mil and other family members that I feel she's improved slightly and all I got back was ' well I am pleased shes all better now' - Errrr no, she isnt  'all better' she's just slowly improving!   

Anyway mcdonalds well and truly munched!


----------



## henrch

Hi Ladies,

first day at work I have had where I have time to breathe so wanted to say a hello to you all... I have read back and there seemed to be a bit of sadness on the thread but so pleased that everyone seems feeling a lot brighter... and the lovely Darcey Bella sleeping for longer, fabulous news to hear!

Dial - I was shocked to read at the insensitivity of some of the people around you (on that note that goes for you to Angel with your mum) - but the key thing I've picked up from your posts is how strong you and your dh are and how together on it all you are, so pleased that you have that even if others are insensitive.

Doddy - so pleased the wedding plans are underway and I hope you have blast at the wedding fayre!

KT - glad you survived you holidays!

Zoe - Archie is seriously gorgeous! His ** photo the other day was stunning.

Massive hellos to everyone else and apologies for the quick hello x

Hope you all have lovely weekends planned x


----------



## Faithope

OK So my day just gets weirder and more spooky and more I Can, I Will!!!!

Guess who I just saw at the hosptial and who smiled at me


----------



## lollipops

Who who? Tell us faith?

Hi henrch - how are you? X


----------



## Faithope

Only Lee Ryan from Blue!!!! The I Can, I Will boys!!!!!


----------



## Angel10

Faith - did he ask for you autograph?      anyhow, how did ds get on? 

Lolli - Gotta say well done to you babe for being an amazing Mummy - you have done so well with DB and I know it is still early days but I too am      that she is turning the corner, as you say, far from being perfect but its looking positive     

Clairebear - Have I offended you?   

Mrs R - oh bless you scraping the car - it does put the wind up you   

Henrch - lovely to see you post, hope all is going well


----------



## doddyclaire

Bleurgh stuffed 

Angel -   How could you offend me darl??  Not sure where you think that might have happened but its a resounding NO from me 

Faithope - Whoo get you celeb spotter!!!

Lollipops - Really hope this is a big turning point for your little lady = keeping my fingers crossed 

Squuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  My wedding shoes arrived today  yeah yeah i know its early but they were in a sale and, unusually for me, they fit PERFECTLY!!!  And I love them, and he quite likes them too, not supposed to show him am i...oh well too late   And so tomorrow I go pay deposit on the dress, am like a little jelly bean jumping with excitement!!!


----------



## lollipops

Oh doddy - so chuffed for you! A blinging pair of shoes and a AMAZING wedding dress to match! Whoop whoop! X

Faith - well that's a good omen I'm sure    

Angel - what have u done today? X

As for me - the beast has taken over my child and has been screaming none stop since 5pm.....roll on 11pm/12am! X


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - phew







was worried I had about the whole twang thing - not sure why I had rude thoughts  anyhow - SHOES   for our luffly







- Ohhhhhh I am so exited for you babe - am gonna have to come and gate crash - I hope you know this    oh and dont worry about df seeing the shoes lol - my dh helped me choose my wedding dress


----------



## Angel10

lollipops said:


> Angel - what have u done today? X


Arghhhhhhhh - you sound like my husband when he comes home from work - so I told him, had me hands down 3 loos, hoovered the bedrooms, cleaned the floors, cleaned out the fans in all the bedrooms, went to the gym, had some lunch, had a shower, went shopping - spoke to me mother, can I stop yet!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

I'm going to catch up gradually  

Bless you girls   it's reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaallllllyyyy good to be back   

Doddy-   aww thanks Hun, that's a lovely thing to say    Wahoo for your shoes! How exciting! 

Angel-  More washing!   and I slept very well thanks Hun   for start it was MUCH warmer! I think the mil and bil have lived on their own for far too long! They moaned and judged and criticised EVERYTHING!   even dh said it was driving him   I said to dh that maybe that's why the bil is 50 and single! I think
They found out a few things about me too   like...DON'T P!SS ME OFF!!!!
Re your god daughter, like the girls have said, your reaction was completely understandable hunny, doesn't sound very much like she was thinking of your feelings but I'm sure once she has thought about it she will realise this and toll all get smoothed out. 

OMG! I started this post at 9am! 

Dial- hey sweetie, big big   To you darlin, the questions from others are difficult, maybe a rehearsed 'one liner' for everyone would be good,  Sounds like you and dh are looking after each other and that's the main thing
Dh goes back to work on Wednesday, so we've got a few days without 'others' to please ourselves!    

Lolli- yay! I hope little DB is turning that corner for you (and for her) poppet.
I'm sure there was something else I was going to say to you but can't for the life of me remember!!!! I'll let you know if it comes back to me!  

Mrs Rock- ooops! Those posts in carparks are stoooopid though!  

Faith- stop it! What an omen! And  obviously much eye candy!   

Zoe- now where are you my lovely? Did I miss a post? Sorry if I did  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'll try...I do hope all our other lovely girls are ok?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, my little boys are 6 months old today!   had their first porridge this morning, from now on, things could get messy!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pps, made dh buy a blackberry tablet today, so he won't (or shouldn't) pinch my iPad anymore!


----------



## Angel10

KT - Yeah I see what living on your own too long does, they sound like they would get on very well with my Mother    love that they learnt not to p!ss our KT Cuddles off    and our nephews are 6months      oh my goodness - happy half a year birthday to Sebastian and Harrison     cant wait to see them in a couple of weeks time (oh and you of course!) be interesting to see them eating proper food    thanks for your words about my god daughter    oh and about time he got his own gadg to play with


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hey beautiful!   ooh yes I'm excited about 'the meet'   only 15days!   how's tricks?   doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## lollipops

Kt - any tales from 'the river' to share    bless your boys, 6 months old & weaning - how fab is that! I can't wait to start weaning, I'll be mushing and mashing all sorts of wonderful things in the kitchen! Are you going to still boobielatte or switch to formula completely? Did the weather hold out for you whilst you were on your hol's? 
Oh & love the pic of your sailors on **! Simple gorgeous ! X

Angel - jeez, that's one hell of a busy day!   making me feel guilty, I only managed to wash & dry a duvet cover today! I've got the inlaws up from towie tomorrow, so I'll be going frantic with the Hoover then! And I am slightly jealous of you having 3 loo's to clean though, wish i had 3 bathrooms! One day I'm coming to your house to christen one! Lol.....x


----------



## Angel10

me beautiful







I dont think so! Well tomorrow dh is taking me out somewhere, its a surprise and I really really dont like surprise's  I nearly wouldnt marry him as he had bought 'surprise' tickets to see Coldplay on our honeymoon and I said I wont marry you unless you tell me, bit of a spoily me  all I know is its in the afternoon and cant be too long as we are over at friends for dinner in the evening - will fill you in tomorrow! so was it totally gruesome your week away? Oh and that photo of the boys in their life jackets is adorable 

Lolli - trust me I would rather not have 3 loos - especially with the men I live with  and dont feel bad - I was just being sarcastic cos I hate it when dh comes home and says what have you been doing today, like I sit on my back side all the time  Well I hope you have a nice family visit tomorrow -  at you coming and christening one of my loo's!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- hello you! There really isn't much to tell at all, well nothing funny anyway   she just really did my head in   she was trying to do my thinking for me   and got my rath more than once for that!  And omg, the way she spoke to the boys just drove me nuts   Luckily the weather was lovely so we got off the boat and went for a long walk when we could   it was really cold at night though   I was so worried about the boys but they were fine.
As for the weaning, I'll still do boobielatte and formula, the boys only really have boobielatte when they are tired and at night now anyway   I've just bought a 'baby led weaning' book will have a skim of that later    
Hope you have a lovely time with the outlaws Hun! 

Angel- Yes YOU!   Surprise?!? Intriguing!!! Can't wait to hear all about that!   week away...errrm...wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, but then I did expect to have   someone   was just such a waste of a weeks holiday   I hardly spent any time with dh at all   dh doesn't get much time off and spending it listening to the mil and bil the way they were was not my idea of a holiday! My mums paying for us to go away for a week in December as a Christmas prezzie, just myself, dh, 
and the boys, so we've got some holiday to look forward too


----------



## Angel10

KT - aww hun, yeah I can see it would be a waste of precious holiday for dh, hard isnt it when you try to keep others happy and his mum and brother obviously wanted some time away with you all but when you are all within such close proximity of each other its bound to be a struggle and of course not helped by your mil snoring too    how lovely of your mum to want to treat you though - any idea where you are going? how is your step dad doing too?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well we both love the south coast, maybe Dorset or just to Hastings, I'd really like to take dh to Portmeirion where 'The Prisoner' was filmed, all we know is it will be a cottage with heating!   bless you for asking about my sd   I think we may go and see him tomorrow afternoon we'll see, some days he's bright but most days he doesn't know anything and is like a zombie   mum has started sorting through and getting rid of a lot of his things, not sure if it's the grieving process or her way of coping with him not being there   either way we're going with it   
How's the family dramas with you Hun? And your mum? I wonder if it's an age thing


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Pray- sorry sweetie, I missed you yesterday   You poor thing being in hospital all that time,  hope you're home now darlin?

Hope everyone is ok today? 

We're off to my mums today, so I'll see you all later! Have a lovely sunshiny Saturday!


----------



## Angel10

Kt - morning gorgeous - sorry I didnt reply to your message last night, I was really tired and went to bed! Family dramas are too quiet if you know what I mean, kind of waiting for something to kick off cos we havent heard from anyone - its very odd  my mum moans about so much but Ben told me last night I am just like her which really concerned me  I hope you do get to see your sd today hun and he is having a more withit day today, that must be very hard to handle - and your Mum, well I guess she has to do what she feels right for her at this time, seems a bit soon as he hasnt passed yet but then if he isnt going home again I can understand her - everyone copes with thigs differently dont they  I bet your Mum will be pleased to see you though so have a lovely day 

Morning everyone else - another beautiful day


----------



## Angel10

Oh and KT I havent heard of the Prisoner    but am sure you will find somewhere lovely


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Kt - so good to have you back, glad you have a few days with dh before he has to go back to work and a lovely holiday to look forward to. what a lovely present from your mum.

Angel - If the sun is shining I guess that means more washing   Can't wait to hear what your surprise is   excited for you.

Lolli - a very quiet   that Darcey-Bella is starting to improve. Hope you have a nice visit with the inlaws.

Doddy - so pleased that you are getting "the dress" and fantastic that the shoes are here. What are they like ?

Faith - not long now till you start  &   this is your time.

Mrs R -   sorry about the car but at least dh didn't go off on one !

Zoe - You ok hun ?

Henrch - Good to hear from you, can't believe how uickly time has gone! looks like bubba is growing well.

Morning to all our other B&B's

Afm - Totally Peed off, still in prison and looks like not going home anytime soon   i know it is safest for the babies but so fed up ! missing dh so much and just what my own bed. Sorry to be a whinge.   Dh wan't to get me a ipad as he thinks it will be better than lappy and dongle if I am going to be here for a while, but i'm not that bothered. What do you girls who have one think ?


----------



## Angel10

Pray - oh yes the 2nd load is on as I type    sorry to hear you aren't likely to be out soon hun, I really really feel for you - I would be feeling the same way    what are the doctors actually saying to you hun?   

Well I weedled it out of him - we are off to the theatre to see a play - was secretly hoping that, but when he told me I would need to wear jeans and boots I was a little concerned cos its so warm today, so now I know where I am going I can wear something more to suit


----------



## Angel10

Oh and Pray sorry I dont have an iPad so cant help lovey


----------



## hennups

Just a quickie from me today ladies as I'm off to a Saying Goodbye service at Exeter Cathedral today - a service to remember lost babies.

Will let you know how it goes later. Think I'm gonna need the waterproof mascara today!

http://www.sayinggoodbye.org/index-2.html#.UFReibKPXjI

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Angel10

Hennups - oh bless you


----------



## pray4a+

Hennups -    hope it helps with the healing process  

Angel - Enjoy the play, will be wanting a full review when you get back   Doc's are worried about my kidney function, this is sending my bp up and they may have to deliver the babies quickly if things get worse suddenly so want me here   I just have to content myself but its so hard. They are trying a different cocktail of drugs so i am hoping that they improve thing and i can get home even for a few days.


----------



## doddyclaire

Hennups - Thats a lovely idea, I imagine it will be an incredibly moving service xxx

Pray - Oh hunny  sorry that you gotta stay in, but i'd say snap up DH's ipad suggestion!!!  I haven't got one but if I wa offered...hell yeah 

KT - Hope you're having a nice visit with your mum 

Angel - Oooh I fancied going to see that, what a lovely surprise, hope its good!

Hope everyone is ok

Deposit paid, that dress is MINE!!!   Mum loved it, which is good


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - you go girl     did you put it on for your Mum? ohhhh so exciting - and if you get a chance to go see Mods and Rox do, it was brilliant   

Pray - oh hun obviously they need to keep you in to keep an eye on you, I truly hope the new meds help and at least you can have a few days at home with hubby - I would be crying everytime mine left    shame you are so far away cos all us B&B's could visit and keep you company   

Hennups - Thinking of you


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* 

*doddy*  to the dress!! and the shoes (do we get to see them?)

*Angel* Hello 

I have been reading the old threads (bored) and it's funny to see out of the people that first posted to who is left, is really weird and names I had forgotten, where they are at now. A lot has changed.

I have been torturing myself by googling 4CB blasts, stupid  me.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!  

Angel- what a lovely thing for your dh to do for you poppet! I hope you've had a lovely time?   'the prisoner' was a tv series in 1967-1968 "I am not a number...I am a free man!" bloody brilliant! Obviously I watched the re-runs  

Pray- oh hunny! Big   it must be so difficult for you sweetie, but like you say, it's best they have you there for safe keeping   I have an Ipad and I love it! The only thing I have issues with is that if a website needs flash player to view it, your stuffed as Apple don't support it!   drives me nuts sometimes, otherwise I say DOOOOOOO IT!!!!   hours and hours of entertainment, kept me busy while my   was stuck on the sofa   and I have to say it's very handy now too  
Dh has just bought a Blackberry tablet which may be worth a look, it's n offer in pc world, reduced from £559 to £129   might be worth comparing the two? 

Hennups-   how was the service sweetie? Sound like a really beautiful thing to do    

Doddy- YAY    to getting the dress f your dreams hunny, bloody fantastic!   

Faith-   yes, silly you! Tut tut   stop that right now! What's the goss with The Girls from the past then?  

Zoe- where are you poppet? I'm worried about you


----------



## zoe25

i'm here 

finding it reallu hard to post at the moment, not entirely sure why, think it is because there seems to be no time and i dont want to lose any time with archie before "w"  and speaking of little legs he seems to have gone off sleeping well so for the past few days he hasnt slept for more than  2 and a 1/2 hours max in one hit through the night so i'm knackered....pah what a moaney minne i am  

going to be even more cheeky now and watch casualty so will do personals after, loads of hugs to you all x x x


----------



## hennups

Hiya!

Service was lovely. Some beautiful music, poems and words spoken. Even the priest's wife had had 3 miscarriages so everyone there was affected by baby loss. About 40/50 people or so in the most amazing setting. 

Lots of tears shed, it's been an emotional day, but was so lovely to be around people who've been through similar things. We rang little hand bells for each baby lost - I didn't ring it for my little lost embryos, only Isla mind you!! Was heartbreaking to hear them chime so much, especially the girl in front of me who rang it 3 times. 

Anyway, sorry that's all from me tonight. Am exhausted. 
xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- lovely to hear from you Hun, glad you're ok, well apart from being knackered   sounds like Archie wants to spend as much time with you too    

Hennups- The service sounds really lovely   heartbreaking to hear those bells for so many Little angels who have been lost, yet must have been strangely comforting to be with others who feel your pain too   lots of love and   for you both.


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies 

happy six months to sebastian and harrison kt, gutted i didnt get a chance to post on the right day! x x

doddy hope you had a fab time at the wedding fayre and yeay for the shoes 

faith....not long now..glad you got your schedule x x

mrs rock, sorry to hear about your bump,ive done similar before so annotingnisnt it! x x

pray, hope you are tolerating it in there x x

angel, how is your weekend, is ypur boy knackered from work yet?? x x

lolli, hows the sleep malarky going?? x x

belle, late happy birthday  x x

aaaaaah cant think of anything else..sooo sorry x x x x

dial, hugs and hugs for you, what new, have you got your break booked?? x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe darl, you ok?  Must be so hard with "w" coming up, will you let us prop you up hun?!

Gawd I cant wait to get together with you lot, big squeezes coming up eh 
Love you lot massively - not in a queer way though obviously  

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!  

I was wondering where everyone was!  

Zoe- Hi gorgeous!     

Doddy- right back atcha hunny!     you been busy busy today?  

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## zoe25

sure i'll be fine when im used to it   just sucks though...would love to be able to be a benefit slob like those two kids of dh's, could nrver do it though, just nit wired that way, would be fab if i didnt need to work...maybe when dh finishes uni...who knows anyway for now i am extremely lucky to have what i have  but yes i will be leaning on you all and look forward to all distractions  knackered now so off to bed, enjoy downton ladies  x x x 

(cant wait for the dec meet up....dh actually thought i was going without archie, silly.billy )


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey KT!! No, not busy, just quality time with df and a wedding fair  
How has your weekend been?

Zoe luv, I am so glad you're not one of those types honestly, you are such a decent woman, can't wait for December squeezes xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- aww bless you   you certainly don't want to be like 'them' you're MUCH better than that!   your silly dh thinking you would be coming to the meet without Archie!   all those squidges he needs to be given!  

Doddy-  Silly me   I read that didn't I ?!?! How was the wedding fair? Did you have a nice day?  
Didn't really feel like a proper weekend, a bit odd really


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

*Zoe* Is it tomorrow you go back? If so Good Luck hun  xxx

*doddy* A wedding fair, how did it go? I didn't get to go to one and regret it massivley... 

*KT* I know what you mean, where did the weekend go??

AFM-Is it too early to be thinking about christmas   I have decided what I would like (apart from babies obviously  ) and thats a Pandora charm bracelet, do any of you ladies have one/like them? I would like two angel charms, a family charm and a boy charm and then can add to it as and when 

DS is going to school tomorrow, hope no one knocks his thumb 

I was on benefits for 7 years but not a slob  no other way to support myself so had to rely on income support, glad those days are over 

Has anyone else seen the John Lewis advert? It's lovely and makes me tearful 

One more day of normal brain activity before the drugs take over (god help anyone who has to come in contact with me-GOOD LUCK LADIES  13 Days to go......)


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww but you still got a few more days holiday with dh ain't ya!!

Fair was tres disappointing, my dream venue buuuut the carpet was hideous!!! Lol!! So we think we'll book the place we visited in the week, df just wants to mull it over a couple of days!

Hey faith!!  I'm with you on the john lewis ad, loved that song for years!


----------



## zoe25

hey kt! are you doing wod tomorrow or other things with dh being off?? x x

faithope, wow...one day left....exciting, nervous times for you (and for me theres a HUGE difference to being on benefits throughnecessity and being what i (reminds me of mirandas mum ) call a benefit slob like tweddle dee and tweddle dum  ) back to work a week tomorrow..last week thos week so intend to enjoy every minute xx

doddy, hmmm shame about the fair, love the fact that df is now realising that things need organising   im so excited for you x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- let the   begin!    for you Hun! I have a pandora long leather bracelet that I wear on it's own, planning to ask for charms for Christmas and birthday  

Doddy- oh poo to the wedding fair then Hun   good job you've already seen somewhere you like!  

Zoe- yes we're off to WOD in the morning, dh is cutting the hedge so not much point in us being here   so you're having a no sharing week are you?


----------



## lollipops

Faith - I have a Pandora, got addicted to collecting the charms at one point! Forget to wear it now tho! Not long till it all kicks off for you! Rootng for you hun!x


Zoe - I can imagine your Dreading next monday but I know you'll make the very most of all your time with him next week! Once u have settled back into things I'm sure you will be fine but I can imagine how your feeling at the mo so hugs for you! I really can't wait to see u & Archie in December! X

Doddy - oh god, we can't have awful carpet at the wedding can we! No way! Shame though if the rest of the place was spot on, keep looking u will find something just right! Do u keep getting your shoes out & looking at them? Lol! Are u going for a vale with your dress? X


Kt - have u just caught up on things this weekend after your holiday? x

Afm + inlaws were down for the weekend , was nice to have extra hands with DB. tomorrow meeting my baby group, where I will be banished to a corner with screaming DB , whilst they sip coffees with their sleeping babies  


Hope everyone else had a nice weekend! X


----------



## Angel10

Hi girls - meant to get on earlier but had a rather emosh day   

Zoe - you will never be like those lardy **** lazy bum sd's darling cos you are much better than that - I am just sorry that you have to work and be away from Archie - it is going to be so  hard for you babe, you know where we are and you can text me anytime too     

Doddy  - where  was it you looked at today? it wasnt The Belstead Brook was it? glad you have had a nice w/end with df though dispite being disoppointed today   

KT - hello lovely - dont blame you for not being around during the hedge trimming - how very boring    what you been up to today?   

Dial - thank you for always being there for me darling - luv you lots and lots likee jelly tots    

Faith - enjoy your last day of sanity hun    I too was on benefits - what I hated the most was the milk tokens I got and had to go and queue up for Aptamil for ds - was really rather mortifying   

Lolli - Oh hun, I hope tomorrow is better than you think - glad you had nice visits too   

AFM - I actually think there is a reason I have'nt been successful these last long 9 years of ttc - I think that a power greater than myself has decided I just am not strong enough to cope with any more children    I have got myself in a right state, firstly about my dh and I discussing going on holiday for a week and leaving ds on his own and then my ds said he is going to Birmingham in October and he was either going to drive or go with a friend who has only been driving a month and then he tells me he is flying to Scotland sometime in December - now I know you will all say how I have coped while he was in Uganda and in Croatia but for some reason I have turned to mush about all this, I honestly really dont know how to cope with everything anymore    maybe its cos I am pre-menstral and very tired, I dont know - right now I just want to hide away and dh is being his usual non-understanding self


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- hi poppet! How's things? Is DB's sleeping any better?    And I really hope DB surprises everyone at your group today  
I've not really caught up on stuff over the weekend, went out Friday, over to mums Saturday, shopping yesterday morning and jobs the afternoon   still got clothes to put away and now washing to iron   all that and adding weaning into the daytime routine  

Angel-   sorry you're feeling all emosh And down darlin, put it down to being pre-menstrual for now and see how you feel in a few days   I wouldn't make any big decisions right now hunny   and you know deep down that your ds will be fine   as far as a higher being...well thats a whole different discussion   a big fat   to dh too   big   sweetie

Morning everyone!


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel -   nothing I say is gonna make you feel any better hun....you know what tx involves and the emotional outlay you have to make, if you don't feel up to it, then I would suggest you don't go down that route.  There's no easy way to make yourself ready but if you're feeling thats why its not worked in 9 years then you're not going to feel any differently about this next time.
I don't get your anxieties about DS, he has travelled so much this year already, coming to no harm or traumas, yet you still don't want to relax?  Surely he has proved himself capable, you have to let him go honey, he will maybe start to resent your hold on him in time.
As for DH, I imagine he thinks that now your DS is grown up and is trying to fly the nest, that it is time for you to do more nice things as a couple, its easy to forget with tx that you still need to try and have a regular life, going out together, going away together, all things that make life nice.
Being very honest here, (and I know I wont win any brownie points, but must be honest) I think you need a new direction in life, get out, get a part time job, meet new people, I know you have your gym but I think you need more in your life and while you spend a good portion of your days in your home, on your own, I cant see you feeling better about anything, in fact I can only see it dragging you down 
I know that inside, deep inside your sadness, is a happy woman that wants to get out but I while you are in your current position I think you are self-perpetuating your sadness.

In no way do I mean to upset you darling, you know i love you, I just dont think your situation is healthy xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

angel, so sorry you are feeling down, I guess you had time to get used to ds going to uganda and maybe you feel like he's springing all the rest of his travels on you, more than likely pre-menstrual (sp??) but like kt said see how you feel in a couple of days sweetie. I don't believe in any powers deciding you can't have any more children mind you, I think it is a really difficult thing to think about and you making a decision to do more tx or not do more tx is an incredibly hard decision to make that can easily be underestimated, i'm sure dh is trying to do what my dh tries to do and "fix" things so you feel better as a week away sounds lush but sometimes the practicalities aren't always so straight forward are they (bet ds would love to feel you were ok leaving him in the house while you went away though, what with his new job and all ) takes things at your own pace, you know where I am especially text or ** when I can't get on here, don't struggle alone  

lolli, hope DB shines through at your meet up and even if she is having a tough time I hope you don't feel like you need to be in a corner out of the way, these ladies will understand x x 

kt, enjoy wod, i'd miss hedge cutting too  

morning doodles, how are you??  

I've just had to drop storm off to get speyed, dh always hoped we would breed off her (I knew we never would!) and with archie about it was time so bless her she was so happy pootling off this morning, I hated dropping her off  oooh and dh has only gone and ordered himself and flippin' iPad, I have nothing against them and would love one myself but we need to see how the hell we are going to make ends meet with child care costs and he's took a contract out with t-mobile so not only have we got the initial cost but another bill (and he doesn't need 3g access either)  added to which he bumped into someones car at work on friday so that's another £350 to pay out! I've no idea where he thinks all this money is coming from but I'll have some of it  ooooh and one more thing (very random) I've just braved it and ordered myself a swimming costume as archie went swimming with dh for the first time last week and loved it and I felt really left over so have ordered one that will hopefully fit me for the bargain price of £50, why so expensive you ask....well my freaky deaky size of course I've had to order one from the bra shop otherwise I think my boobs my hit the floor and had to order size....34k ridiculous, for those of you who haven't met me you'll have a right impression of me now


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - Mornin hun 
Oh how I LOL'd over your bad boys!!!  £50 for a bather is a bit   but if it keeps those monkeys under control .....   
Poor Storm, bet she didn't know what was coming (or going) this morning   Hope she recovers ok 
As for DH!!  What can I say!!  Men   

Well I have to confess we have been doing the ipad debate but then yesterday I pre-ordered the Amazon Fire which is out next month, primarily because its more than half the price of ipad but it has Flash player also, which ipad dont.  DF is a little miffed at my spending


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning ladies

Zoe, good luck at work, I hope it is ok and Archie takes to his new routine.

Doddy, I was often struck by the ugly carpets at wedding hotels and the like, I always wonder why they can't fit a nice neutral carpet.  I turned down quite a few places just cos of the carpets!  Glad you like your shoes, do we get to know what they're like?  Did I miss that?


Lollipops hope DB not too screamy at baby group today.  Was happy for you to hear she might be slowly starting to turn the corner maybe.  



Angel agree with Zoe, don't believe there's a higher power deciding things for you. Don't underestimate how bad lack of sleep can make you feel though.


Faith it's nerve wracking starting to down reg isn't it.  I actually hate that part the most.  Still ignoring mine.


Well we had a little bit of a scare with Emilia on Sat.  Been weaning her for 5 weeks now and she had egg for the first time at breakfast time.  She came out in a rash which got slowly worse all day and then dramatically worse in the late afternoon.  It was bright red and angry and literally all over every inch of her, even under her hair and inside her ears, and she was very hot and subdued.  The GP out of hours service said she needed to be seen so we went to the walk in children's unit at the hospital where they said it was an allergic reaction, checked her airway, oxygen level etc and gave her anti histamine.  She was observed for 2 hours then let home.  They were so great!  I am just so relieved I was cautious and gave her the new food at breakfast time, as if she'd had it later she'd have had the reaction during the night and I might not have known, which is scary, or we'd have ended up at A+E at 2am.  She has eczema which makes food allergies more likely but before this nothing had bothered her.  No more eggs until she's had her allergy test appointment whihc they are going to book her in for now!


----------



## lollipops

Angel - gosh women your incredibly hard on yourself ( which is something im very good at doing too) please,please recognise what you have been through lately and give yourself a well earned emotional break. You need some time out & tlc, you need to spend quality time with your man & forget about tx for a while whilst you gain some strength back. As for your DS, im afraid he's more than ready to spread his wings and however hard it my be to except he's grown up you need to allow him the space to do, its obviously very easy for me to say this as I'm not in your position & I can imagine its heartbreaking knowing he's ready to go into the world on his own but be strong & let him do it. The fsct he's so independent is a credit to his upbringing hun, be proud of that. 
Wish I could come round and give u a pep talk, take u out for a coffee and cheer you up. Please stop beating yourself up hun.x

Zoe - naughty DH, why dont men think! I had similar when dh came home on friday with a brand new bbq! they dont get it do they! I bet Archie loved his swimming, I'm taking DB in November! Can't wait! Hope storm heals up well after being spade, I felt so sorry for alf when he had his balls chopped off but they bounce back after a day, they are solid dogs after all. X


Kt - well u did well getting things done! I don't have a tumble drier so the slightest bit of sun & im pegging washing out like a mad women but ironing has stopped in my house, i just cant get the time to do as db wants to be stuck to my hip all the time! Is it wod today? x

MrsR - oh gosh how scary for you!egg can be a funny thing cant it?! like u said shows why its important to inroduce foods slowly. is E ok today? x

doddy -oh a new gadget! you'll be waiting for the postman! x


Afm - DB slept well, which ment I did too! result! x


----------



## jack12

eh up everyone!!!

Lolli....hurrah to a bit better sleep, long may it continue. x

Zoe...cant beleive how quickly the times gone. Just think when your at work how lucky you are being able to go home and snuggle gorgeous archie. xx

Doddy...how ya feeling me duck do we get to see the dress? xx

Angel...big hugs to ya. always here for ya, txt me wheneva xx

KT....How are you and the boys xx

Dial....havent heard from you in a while. How are you bearing up mate?? you are always in my thoughts mate xxx

Hennups.....you are never far from my thoughts. So proud of you for going to the ceremony, not an easy thing to do. May it bring you comfort. xx

Faith...seem to have lost track of whats happening re:tx with you....update me. xxxxx

Pray......hows my bump buddy?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM......well saturday nite was spent at maternity, bladder gave up the ghost again  so had to be monitored. All ok now so just gotta keep me eye on it. Think its cos bump is bearing on me poor insides...lol. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Angel -     I agree with all the advice the girls have given you, Give yourself a break and don't be so hard on you ! Take some time and don't make any decisions just now   

Jack - What a nightmare with your bladder. Have you gone of sick ? Hope its not an on going thing. I am still stuck in hospital   looks like I could be here till delivery, kidneys are packing in and feeling pretty cr*p but keep reminding myself how lucky I am and how worth it it is to get these babies.

Doddy - can't stand hotel carpets, don't know why the insist on having gross patterned things   I rejected about 4 places because of grotty carpets and toilets !!!

Zoe - Enjoy this week with Archie and i'm sure when your back at w it just means the cuddles will be extra special. I remember you saying you had found a really good childminder so that must help.

Mrs R - What a scary time you had with E. Hope she is over it now. Eggs are are really common cause for allergies hope that the testing discovers anything else before she has it.

Lolli -   yah to a good nights sleep for you and DB   Hope she is nice and quiet when you are at the baby group. If not don't let anyone make you feel bad, tell them its a sign of intelligence and their quiet babies must be thick  

Kt - hope you have caught up with the chores and can enjoy the last couple of days of your holiday with DH & the boys.


----------



## Faithope

Just a quickie-

*Angel* I agree with what the ladies have said-you need to find you now  It's hard letting go but I am on that long stretch of letting my DS be independant and have have faith that he will do OK, after all, our children don't belong to us, we only borrow them until we have done our job 

*doddy* Howd'y hun  DH loves his iPad, I only like it for playing Angry Birds 

*lollipops* Whats this I hear-you having had a decent sleeping pattern last night 

*Mrs Rock* Massive hugs, poor E  scary isn't it 

*Pray* Hello 

*Jack*  sorry to hear about your bladder  how many weeks are you now? I am starting D/R tomorrow at 8am 

*zoe*  well done you for the cozzie 

*KT* hiya 

I will catch up more later  xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

HI Mrs Rock -  Your poor little lady, I hope she's ok today and the rash has gone down, and I hope the allergy testing comes round quickly just in case there's any other issues lurking.
Glad its not just us on the carpet thing - honestly it was GRIM!!
Shoes - well they're aqua blue peeptoe wedges with ruffles & diamantes 

Lolli - So pleased you all had some good sleep, really hope its the start of good things to come with your little lady and her sleep!!  Bet you feel a million dollars this morning   Am excited bout the new toy but i'll probably forget until it arrives, not til end of October!!

Jack - Hey hunny!!  Oh mate, not good re your bladder, hope you're taking it easy and work are giving you a break  
The dress is Essense D1177 - you'll have to google it 

Pray - Well if you're stuck in there until birth then I reckon its only fair DH buys you an ipad now eh   I guess if you know thats the case its easier to get used to than potential home visits that never happen.  And make the most of it as once those babies have arrived there'll be no more rest for you!!!

Faithope - Hey chick   How ya feeling?  Excited?  Nervous?  Scared?  All of the above?! LOL!!  Really hope it goes well for you honey!

Right, work has just put its foot on the gas and I have an avalanche to contend with so may be quiet over next few days


----------



## lollipops

Angel - r u ok honey? You havent been on today? 


Back later girls, internet at home is down & phone is about out of battery !

For once DB didn't scream the entire time I was at the baby club, she actually smiled at the other mums! That ought to show 'em!


----------



## Faithope

Random question that is nothing to do with TTC but I need to pick your brains...Do all you ladies own your own home (mortgage)? DH has suddenly announced that he would like to buy our flat (its worth £183,000 at the moment) so that we could rent it out and buy our own house.... what really scares me is, where we are by renting, we have money to save for TX, DS, Holidays, Luxuries like cinema, meals out etc. For the first time since having DS, I don't have to worry about money and where my last £10 will stretch to. I still have my primarni head on when it comes to clothes/shoes (both pairs of my winter boots were £6 each...). I am also frightened of the loss of security that our current circumstances gives us. I would love a bigger home with a garden but this to me is a pointless idea if we don't have children to fill it   as DS may be our only child and our flat is plenty big enough for the 5 of us (3 humans, 2 cats) o and the fish   

Can you see what a dilemma this is?


----------



## lollipops

Tough one Faith- depends on how settled you are in your flat and whether having a house and garden really appeals? You dont need to have a house and garden just if you have kids though, I think its more about whether you and DH and DS would benefit froom it or are you all content where you are? I do undertsnad dipping into or using savings though, I hate the thought of using ours! We don't have much but what we do have it a security blanket and there ''JUST INCASE! ''   

Is everyone OK? Its too quiet on here, me no likey


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - its a toughie an really has to be a personal choice thing, I own, but can still aford to do stuff, having said that, I bought at a good time, and i'm not really sure what the markets are like now.  It sounds like a lot of money for a flat...  

Lolli - I am here but dont think I should be anymore


----------



## Faithope

Thanks Lollipops, I would love a house with a garden so i could have a veggie patch and an upstairs and downstairs  but I also love our flat, we have had so much done to it, have spent thousands making it really nice, have new kitchen and bathroom and its in a good place, ie sandwiched inbetween 3 major hospitals and our fertility clinic  DH is very much a dreamer and not realsitci, yet I am the practical one who thinks about the long term, not just the joy of a house. I have lots of thinking to do although DH said that 6 grand on TX is a huge amount of cash yet buying a house isn't? O and we don't have any money for a deposit  (council offer a discount of £75,000 which is what I think is enticing DH in...)

*doddy* Our flat is in the centre of Oxford, so prices are massive, we could get a 5 bed house up north for that £183,000!! and why shouldn't you be posting here?? i thought this thread was we had become friends? not a TTC thread, isn't that what you all drummed into me when I had a wobble??


----------



## lollipops

Doddy- Your not going ANYWHERE! Don't be daft! Think we are all just having a few wobbles right now,but lets not let that drift us apart   

Faith - YOuw ould get a lovely house up here, come live in Derby!


----------



## Angel10

Sorry girls I have had a busy day so only just had time to catch up....

Firstly - Ms Doddydoodles - why do you think you should'nt be here? you me lady are a part of this thread and no one leaves, well unless they are really unhappy but if you think you have upset me, well you know you havent because I text you telling you so, and I will repeat to you that I value what you said to me - it was honest and fair and I am in no way offended though I did think we had cleared that up   

Faith - all I can say is that an article read by a friend of mine recently said that they compared the average person renting and having a mortgage over 25years and the person who rented saved a whooping £400,000    

Will catch up with everyone else in the morning


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - no we're cool, no worries there.

I just had a bad night emotionally, happens from time to time  

Am surprised by that article though, I was always led to believe that buying was cheaper in the ling run than renting for 25 years, plus you have something at the end of term.  I know my mortgage payments are considerably less than the rent I get on the flat.


----------



## lollipops

Morning all,


How are we all doing? 

Jack - dont think I said hello yesterday, sorry to hear your in hospital too. Shame you & Pray aren't in the same hospital to keep u sane! Xxx


----------



## Faithope

First sniff done  

Morning to you all,  xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

doddy, course you should be here why on earth not, plus you get amused at my weird and wonderful stories   

mrs rock, yikes what a scare with E, glad it calmed down and definitelt glad you tried the egg in the morning too, enjoying swimming today and the drive there 

lolli, so pleased db got her smiles out yesterday, good sleeping last night?? 

faithope, ooh what a decision about rent or mortgage, mind you at the moment i wouldnt fancy trying to buy anywhere in oxfordshire but im sure there are deals to be found if thats what you chose x

angel, busy lady, what do you have on today? 

dial  

kt, how was your day yesterday?? 

pray, hope that ipad is on its was to you to make up for your new temporary address...how vrazy to think potentially when you leave you will have your two bundles in your arms  

jack, b*gger to your.bladder! and you are completely right, the thought of lovely cuddles and playtime with archie when i finish w will get me through the day, plus i have his videos on my phone to make ne smile more too  

well done on your first sniff faith x x

well storm is feeling sorry for herself bless her and  off out to a hroup before dh wants to go shopping...yak!! food shopping is hardly my idea of a family trip out! 

hello to all our other lovely ladies x x x


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

Faith - yay to your first sniff    got everything crossed for you and    this is your time     

Doddy - I hope you are feeling a little brighter this morning    

Zoe - I hope you are enjoying some quality time with Archie and poor you having to go food shopping, as you say - its not a nice outing, I have tried ordering shopping online - I do find I spend much less money cos if I go with dh he pops this into the trolley and that into it and before we know it we have spent too much - he is a nightmare    poor Storm too - she will be better off for it I am sure    today we are going back to book the holiday we were looking at yesterday - am a mixture of excited and scared witless   

Jack -  Sorry you had problems with your bladder again, what a nightmare hun - hope things are settling down now, have you had you blood tests back?   

Pray - have some hugs hun     I do hope you get to come home for a little while, can they not let you out for a while during the day - even if for only a couple of hours for a change of scenery? I really feel for you   

Lolli - thank you for being so lovely and for your concern    glad that your baby meet up went better than you hoped yesterday - really looks like our DB is turning a corner though I know there will be ups and downs, am so looking forward to seeing you both    

Mrs R - thank goodness your little Emilia is ok hun, what a worry for you    but gotta say fair play to you for trying her out with eggs at breakfast time - like you said, you wouldnt have known at night time! hope she is back to normal and you are ok   

KT - you still enjoying some quality time with your dh? got any plans other than hedge trimming   

Dial - Miss you   

Rach - hope you are ok too lovely, you havent posted for a few days   

Big hello to Catherine, Jen, Belle, Dame


----------



## doddyclaire

OOH Angel - What holiday  Details woman, details!!

Faithope - Well done on first sniff   

Zoe - Hey hun   Poor Storm.....bet she'll feel that way for a while yet, food shopping  no fun in that  

Morning Lolli 

Don't know what's got into me, letting my emotions get the better, or worse, of me atm.  Sure it will pass, it has to doesn't it


----------



## Angel10

Doddy -    do you remember our chat on ** the other day when you said that you were concerned that you were coping too well? well maybe it has got to you now, I know you are a tough little cookie - you are incredibly strong and brave but you are still human darlin' and I think you just have to go with it, there is nothing wrong with it hurting babe, nothing at all - let it out so you can process it all and we can support you   

Think we are going to Menorca - found an Adult only hotel, with spa so we can be pampered - I felt a right cow sitting in Thomas Cook saying I wanted a child free holiday, made me appear like I didnt like children - but gotta say, right at this moment I dont need to be around them whilst on holiday - we both need some US time


----------



## doddyclaire

Holiday sounds lush, and just what you need too   Its not selfish to want a child-free holiday, I definitely think thats going to have to be something I stipulate for us!! When are you going?

You're right, but I cant let it out at work!!  Grrr, holding back tears!!
Back later, need to get some focus back


----------



## zoe25

my thoughts exactly doddy....what holiday angel..exciting!!!! (and jealous, not even fair me being jealous is it but i am nonetheless )

oooh ive heard lovely things about menorca, you and dh time will be fab and in dairness esp in a child free resort...pampering isnt quite the same with noisy families really is it x

ive escaped the house so will pick up a few bits on my way back home, quickly in and out, dh tends to like looking at stuff having no intention of getting it, whats the point of that  

strange seeing storm so sorry for herself as she is usually bouncing all over, will be interesting trying to get her to not jump for her recovery too..she was happily tail wagging this morning thpugh, archie cracks up whem she does that for some reason too 

im sure your heightened emotions will pass lovely and lets face it if tje don't I will keep you company when mine go nuttier thanthey are already, poor dh was trying to help last night when archie woke at 11pm as i was already in bed so he raced upstaira to grab him but then couldnt really do much after that as he woke up for food and i know i just scowled (sp!?) didnt intend to it just popped out mean mean wifey!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Zoe-   to your knockers   and     for storm bless her. We had a busy day after WOD yesterday but couldn't for the life of me tell you what we did    

Pray- did dh get you an iPad then? Big  

Jack-   you poor luv with your bladder prob, hope that doesn't keep happening!  

Lolli- I'm glad DB didn't let you down at the group yesterday   lots of smiles! Sorry you had a bit of a pants night though  

Doddy- hey precious   it happens to the best of us darlin, luff ya!  

Angel- how ya feeling today Hun?   oh a holiday, exciting!!! didn't get any quality time with dh yesterday as he didn't finish the hedge until about 5:30! Then my bestie came round but that's a story for when I have more time!  

Mrs Rock- oh your poor little girl   and you!   must have been really scary for you  

Faith- yay for your first sniff! Well done!   re your flat, is it a council flat that you want to buy Hun? 

Hi to everyone! 

Definitely got quality no sharing time with all my boys today   probably going to take the boys swimming for the first time   but that depends on what I look like in my cozy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning girls

oh lots of posts to read   


Zoe you have the best memory!  Thanks for the thought about swimming.  Oddly, since scraping the car I am bricking myself marginally less each time I drive.  Still a gibbering basket case, but not as much of one! 


Thank you for the thoughts girls about E's allergic reaction.  She is fully back to normal now and slept ok last night as well, which was a relief because the previous 2 nights after the egg she woke up 5 times for no particular reason!  She never feeds at night but her sleeping can be very erratic.  Althought the night after she had the reaction it wouldn't have mattered had she slept through as I was in there checking on her every 30 seconds anyway   


Faith, I would buy as like Doddy I thought it was cheaper in the long run plus it gives you security, you are paying towards something you could sell if times got tough not just seeing the back of your money each month.  We have been renting our house for nearly 4 years now, we own a flat in central London which we loved living in when younger but we outgrew it really.  As the market had crashed we decided to rent it out rather than sell it and the rent we get in is more than the rent we pay out on our house.  The equity has recovered now so planning to sell it and buy a house next year, and renting it out has been much easier than I thought it would be.  We were lucky to find a good managing agent and they do everything, and we've had good tenants.  



Doddy senidng you    and thinking of you lots

Got to go as little moneky is awake - told you she was erratic, back later


----------



## Emeraldlite

Right Morning ladies, there is no way I can catch up on 104 pages so am going to need a little help filling in the gaps!!

Missed you all sooooo much but glad to hopefully be back xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Emerald - Welcome back hun, we have missed you. does this mean your finally connected to the tinternet ! or are you still lurking in the co-op car park   Where are you at with your fet ?

Doddy - You have been so strong hunni, it is only natural for the emotions to finally have surfaced and I think it has to be a good thing, better out than in    

Angel - Menorca sounds fab and a no kids hotel is just what you need a bit of time for just you and dh will do you the world of good. What hotel are you going to so I can have a nosey  

Zoe - Poor puppy, I'm sure storm will be back to her old self soon. OMG I thought my bazooks were big but mine pale into insignificance next to yours. Know what its like buying a cossie i have always had to buy one with a proper bra and there not cheap 

lolli - Well done miss darcey-bella charming all the other mum's with her smiles. hopefully the smiley times will soon outweigh the screamy times  

faith -   excited for you, hope the sniffing is not too bad.

Kt - Enjoy your no sharing day

Dial -     hope your ok hun,

Got my Ipad not to sure about it yet its taking me a while to get used to the touch screen but having fun playing around.


----------



## Emeraldlite

Pray - No still haven't come into this century yet so am being a bit naughty at work! Fet isn't happening at the moment. I got so upset when my stupid clinic decided they weren't open the weekend I needed it to last month so I decided to take a bit more time out! Hopefully I will do it next month just as long as it doesn't fall on a weekend or any other time my clinic decides to close!! x


----------



## doddyclaire

Emerald - Nice to see you back hun   

Pray - Ipad!!  YAAAAYYY!!  LOL!!  You got plenty of time to figure it all out eh 

Well, missed a phone call from the clinic wanting to discuss my comments about the bloke that did EC, so got to face that tomorrow morning, but on the positive side I won a small comp and got free tickets to the national wedding show at bluewater this saturday...but got no one to go with  aint that always the way


----------



## pray4a+

Emerald - can't.  Beelieve your clinic ffs they should know better than anyone that you can't plan you cycle to fit in mon-frid !!!! Hope they get themself sorted soon.

Doddy- well don on the comp. Could one of the b&b' st hat live near go with you. Sorry you missed the clinic call I know it will be hard but think it will help to speak about it.



Faith - ment to say earlier about buying your flat. Firstly can't believe the price down there  you would get a big house here for that ! We have never rented but the way things are just now not sure which is best. My sis bought a flat just before the crash and its now worth 20k less than when she bought it


----------



## pray4a+

Oops as you can see sttrugglin with the ipad !!!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - awww I would have come but I booked tickets to a show on saturday    at least you missing the call will prepare you a bit for how to answer their questions hun, I would see it as a good thing   

Pray - bless ya trying to get used to your ipad - I am thinking about getting the blackberry tablet, quite fancy that and hopefully that would mean I will be able to keep in touch with you all while we are away! if you dont mind me asking, how mush was your ipad? how are you feeling today anyway? xx

Em - good to see you hun   

having a bit of a moment here and need you girls to reign me in - found my ex's wife on ** and sooooooo tempted to message her and ask her what makes her trust a man who walks out on his wife and baby? She has some pics up of him and says how    wonderful he is - it has set me right off


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Angel, don't message her, she won't want to hear the truth and it'll just be upsetting for you.  Rise above it!


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - NOOOOOOOO!! Let sleeping dogs lie honey, you dont need to go there trust me...
Imagine how your wonderful DH would feel if he found out you'd been in touch with her, that man hasn't been in your or DS's life and bloody good job too, don't go there babe   xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- NO! DON'T DO IT! ...END OF!!!  

Hey gorgeous girls I'll be back later


----------



## Faithope

Thanks for all the help/advice regarding buying. DH and I need to sit down and have a 'pro's and con's' session but having just spoken to my mum about it, she doesn't think it's a good idea as things aren't what they used to be like.

*Angel* As the girls have said-DON'T!

*KT* We would be buying from the council hun, get a £75,000 discount as I have been a tenant for over 10 years but thats still £110,000.

Be right back


----------



## Angel10

Ok I get it - good job I got you girls to stop me from my moments of madness - you must all think I am a proper mad cow







please forgive me if you do - me hearts in the right place - honest


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - DON'T DO IT, this is one of the reasons I don't get on with ** just opening old wounds. Dh got the ipad from 3 mobile he looked on Martin Lewis web site and said this was best deal. It was £99 up front and £25 a month I think and that gives you 3g and so many gb. A month. A good deal I think cause we were paying £16 a month for the dongle !


----------



## Angel10

Pray - thanks hun and no I wont do it    so would I have to pay a monthly fee for the blackberry tablet too? Oh I am so confused


----------



## pray4a+

hink you have to pay for the 3g conecction but not if you are just using wi-fi but they don't have. wi-fi in hospital so I need the 3g. Hope that's it cause am a bit confused my self


----------



## Angel10

Pray -    I have just asked my ds and he has explained it all to me, have had a look at things and both agreed I would be better off waiting for the Kindle Fire to come out, just need to find a way to make sure I can still post on here or its going to be a very long week without you all and my ds


----------



## Angel10

Ohhhh excited - ds brought me home one of his business cards today - am sooooo proud of him    and does anyone know how to put a link on here, want to show you the hotel we have booked in Menorca


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* You know the bar at the top that starts with www or ht, copy it by right clicking it then paste it on here...hope this helps


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helllooooooooo!  

MrsRock- how was swimming hunny? Hope you weren't too nervous about the driving  

Emerald- hello gorgous! Lovely to see you hun, How are you poppet?  

Pray- yay for the iPad!!!!   now you won't be bored!  

Doddy- yay to winning the ticket to the wedding thingy, boo to not having anyone to go with though   good luck with the clinic in the morning, let us know how you get on sweetie  

Angel- phew   well done girly, that could have been nasty!   exciting about your ds business cards, you so should be proud Hun! 

Faith- the reason I asked about the flat was that I was telling dh about it (he's a financial consultant) and he said that if you buy your council property, you're not then allowed to rent it out to get another place, he's pretty sure it's written into the contract   sorry if that puts a downer on it, just thought the info might help  

As for us, we have had a lovely day, took the boys swimming for the first time and they absolutely loved it!


----------



## aubergine07

Hi ladies, not been on ff for a while.  I know I'm not on here much, part of my coping process, but I do always think of you all and read when I can.

Doddy - sorry again about the end result, you are very strong, but don't feel bad if you have days when you need to grieve.

Lolli - did I read a page or so back that DB has had a nice nights sleep? Hope so, have just skim read a couple of pages!

Zoe - so rubbish that you have to go back to work (not sure if read that here or ** or both!)  Hope its not too painful  

Hello to all the other lovely buds and blooms


----------



## Angel10

http://www.barcelo.com/BarceloHotels/en_GB/hotels/Spain/Menorca/hotel-barcelo-hamilton/general-description.aspx?ext=UK_SEM_GOB_H67&tmad=c&tmcampid=30&tmplaceref=Spain&gclid=CKvppuLov7ICFdJvfAodlUsAng

Hope that worked! 

/links


----------



## Angel10

Aub - good to see you and totally understand why you dont post on here as much - you are thought of though   

KT - ahhh bless those lovely little boys - I can imagine them bobbing around in the pool giggling away    did you brave it too hun?

Faith - thanks for the tip - how you doing hun? is ds ok now or still feeling sore?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aubergine-   hello my lovely, as angel said...you're thought of often  

Angel- yes Hun I had to brave it   they won't let one adult take two babies in, and my cozy didn't look as bad as I thought it was going to! In fact I wasn't even sure I'd fit in it but I did!


----------



## Angel10

KT - I am sure you looked every bit the yummy scrummy mummy you are


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- after seeing pictures dh took of me on the 'holiday' I wasn't convinced   had a few tears about it last night too, amongst other things it did nothing for my confidence


----------



## dialadink

Hey Chickadee's! 

Wow!   That was a faie bit of reading!   I'm sure I will miss something so I apologise now.  

Kt - Bless the boys splish splashing! Bet u all had a fab time.   Juse seen ur last post  - hugs to u sweetie - i'm not happy with my figure either... I feel really insecure and I know people are talking about me - I am 3stone heavier than pre tx - worse than I thought, but I am determined to do something about it and to find me again and get the confidence back - along with the figure! You are not alone hunny.    

Angel - Sorry I missed some of the struggles but I am so happy u have booked your hols. Looks lush - Enjoy just being E&T 
When are u going? Is it flying from Southend?   xxx

Doddy - Sending u some     or the emotional times. Perfectly healthy to have the down times... Believe me I know - just when u think hmmm i'm doing well it creeps up and reminds u that its not a pain that goes away.   However, we are strong... all of us are stronger than we know just to embark on IVF in the first place! Stronger still because we have eachother.     xx

Jack - hi ya hun - i'm sorry to read u have been suffering again.. how u feeling now? r u off work? xxx

Aubergine - Hello hun- nice to see ur post. Hows it feel being back at work? Like u never had time off i bet!   xx

Pray - ahh hun - shocked to read u may be in until the bubbas are here - u poor thing - ur handling things so well... glad u have the ipad to keep u busy too! Big hugs to u.   

Zoe - Boo to the w word, but I know u will treasure every moment u spend with ur special boy.  
Hows storm? Hard to stop them bouncing and being bonkers isnt it?? xx

Lolli - Every time I read DB has had a good night I smile. Its great news that she seems to be having more happy times... happy baby = happy mumma!   xxx

Hennups - How was it going back to work? been thinking of u lots. xxxxxxxx

Rach - where ru??  

Faith - Souynds like the girls have all had ood advice... now for u two to make a decision. 
well done getting that first sniff out of the way.  

Emerald - how u doing? goos to 'see' u. xxxxxxx

Mrs R - can't believe what a worry u must have had with E. Hope they get ur allergy appt sorted fast!! xxx

Dame - Hows u?? I was cross for u when I saw ur ** post about the health visit thing!!  

Catherine - hope ur better and settled at home. xx

Henrch. Jen, Belle, Ale - Hello!! 

AFM, been so busy - not sure where time is going. Got my hosp appt through yesterday and its for the day after we come back from our little break - Good timing. 

DH and I are doing so well. Just enjoying being us and cherishing our time. Getting stronger just wish my hormones would settle, i'd feel a little better in myself and the bleed would get lost. It's been 16 days


----------



## dialadink

check out the typos! It is like I used Zoe's phone!


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* When do we leave for Menorca chick?  It looks amazing!

*KT* Funny you should say that, me mum pointed that out to me when we were chatting earlier, thanks for chatting with your DH about it-its really helpful and I am glad I asked you lovely ladies for advice  O and for someone who carried two human beings inside her, you look amazing, 

*dial*  I'm sorry you are still bleeding hun  and good to see you have your appointment through 

*aubergine* Great to hear from you 

I forgot to tell you but I went to the office today to let them know my dates for my D/R blood test and my day 12 scan, after that I went to the photocopier and the lady that works on the reception came up to me and said 'I'm so sorry, I didn't realise what you have to go through with IVF until my daughter had it and is in her 2ww'  She went on to say that she thought it was a case of just putting an egg in there (have heard this before from my bestie) and that she really understands what I have been through the last 2 years...I found it hard to hold back tears of relief and now feel that at least ONE person in my workplace 'gets it'. Most of my close collegues know this time as I had awful mood swings last time 

Even DH said today that I am much healthier this time as last time I had a bad cold/cough and struggled to sniff, now I had to check my diary and he is right, I had forgotten all that   Have been on pregnacare, omega 3 and co-qu 10.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - hello me darling, good to see you posting  managed to book holiday for after our meet up







was very worried about that and no its from Gatwick at stoopid o clock, we are going to have to leave home around 2am - thats not going to be easy but needs must, at least we can recover once we get there  I am so pleased to hear that you and dh are doing so well hunny  and what great timing with your appointment, gives you time to discuss things (if you want to) on your break - where abouts are you going in Norfolk and when? we are off from 3rd Oct until 10th 

KT - I have pm'd you my sweet - 

Faith - well hun as long as you weigh no more than 20kg you can fit in my case    gotta say how lovely your collegue felt she could talk to you and now she understands it will help you too - its all good


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  erm I have no idea how much I weigh but being 6ft I may have to chop me legs off to get in the case  Yes it has really helped


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Bet it is a relief that someone truly understands and appreciates the struggles u have to endure.   well done for holding it together hun.  

Angel - not long to wait for some sunshine and r&r then! Get packing and maybe book som e extra baggage allowance for us B&B's...   deffo catch up on zzzz's when u get to majorca and all that pampering will help u recover from the early start!  
We are staying near Caister. It's only a long weekend and it is beginning ogf nov but I dont care as long as we get a break away - and i'm sure we can make it a good break. xxxxx

Right - time for beddy byes me thinks - night girls - luff u all. xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - we can always put half of you in one case and the other half in another then join you together when we get there     It's amazing what a difference it makes when there are a few more people around you who can understand a little more. I often try to think back to how I was when a friend of mine told me she needed to do ivf (a long time ago)  - I guess I was no where near as understanding as I am now, and thats because I didnt need to understand, thats half the trouble really


----------



## Angel10

Dial - Its Menorca love      Caister will be lovely babe - as you say you will make sure its good, and Bertie will enjoy some different walks too    Night night sweetie - luff ya lots and lots


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial, me little luvly, am so pleased to hear you & DH are just doin fine   Give those hormones a while it takes time to let everything settle, we are seeing you for meet up aint we?!  

Angel - what bout me??  You wouldn't even need to fold me for suitcase packing  LOL!!

Aub - Thanks hon, I will post on other thread too...or maybe just pm you 

KT - Honey I am sure you looked just fine in a ss, despite what you may think, thine own eye be too critical!!  Let it be said we love our KT as she is  

Now then this lil lady is off to bed,  too much vino - again (and why the feck not) am trying to learn not to fight my demons but to embrace them, could get messy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ahhhhhh just lost a post  

Condensed version...

Thanks girls   bless you all  

Dial-   hi poppet, sorry you're still bleeding   and those bloody hormones   hope it settles soon for you, I'm glad you and dh are enjoying each other my lovely, it just makes you stronger  

Doddy- that's the spirit!


----------



## zoe25

grrrrrrr just lost my post as my bloomin phone turned itself off and on again!!!!!! will be back when there is daylight about x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Big fat shiney good morning to you all!


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Did someone mention spirit? Mine's a voddy! Lol. 

Angel - sorry hun, getting confuzzled with me menorca and Majorca! It's all Spanish to me! Lol!   xx

Doddy - yeah I'm still a deffo for next weekend sugar! Canny flippin wait! Squeezes are the order of the day! 
Oh, and if u need a buddy for blue water I can check if I'm free... Don't want u missing out on ya win! 
Not sure yet what dh is doing work wise but if u want me to check I can. xx

Kt - what's on the agenda today.. Dh is back to work isnt he today?!   xx

Morning Zoe - no swearing at the phone!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning gorgeous! Yes dh is back to work today   he's only been gone half hour and I miss him already    got my friend coming over for breakie and we'll go for a walk with her dog which will be nice   then just me and the boys this arvo   work still busy busy for you Hun?


----------



## Angel10

Good morning all









Dial - I dont even know the difference between the 2 myself, in fact I know nothing about Menorca so it will be enlightening 

Doddy - Embracing your emotions is all part of the healing process - we are here all the way with you babe 

KT - how was your night hun? boys sleeping through or still up for boobylatte in the night?  bless you missing dh xxx

Zoe - hate it when you loose a post - makes you







what are your plans with the scrumdiddilyumptious Archie today?

Good news girls - I have just opted out of my old works lottery and my total winnings just came through my door...........looks like I am off shopping today with my rather large sum of £8    ohhhhh yessssssssss!


----------



## zoe25

angel,   go steady with your spending spree! 

dial, gutted i wont see you and everyone for squeezes next week  pleased you and dh are enjoying time together and i think your break away will be lovely, will be here before you know it x x

kt, yay for the first swim, so happy they loved it and what a fab family only time  nosey question (as i do!( what was rhe first food you gave those handsome boys?? x x

pray, ooh enjoy your ipad, dh's ipad has just arrived today too, still annoyed he ordered but also gutted its nit for me  enjoy playing around with it, plenty if time for that, hope you feel ok too x x

faith, happy sniffing x x

aaaah have to dash at toddlers and little lefs just woken up x x x x

lolli, poo to a rubbish sleep...maybe a bit of feet up today hopefullly x x

doddy, how are you?? what was that talk of whether you should be on here..no no no, must have doodles on here x x ooh


----------



## Angel10

zoe25 said:


> doddy, how are you?? what was that talk of whether you should be on here..no no no, must have doodles on here x x ooh


Exacamaly


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

  Must stop drinking on school nites, have had to visit canteen for fried brekkie!

Zoe - Can you not nick it for a bit?!  I would have to have a play if DF ever got an ipad 

Angel - Whoop whoop - every penny counts chick!!  

KT - Enjoy your visit from your friend, brekkie & a walk sounds good

Dial - Thank you honey, I have to confess I did automatically think of you yesterday, then thought you actually might not fancy that    If you're free and would really like to that would be great, but no worries if not!!

Morning to the rest of the buds n blooms 

Spoken to the clinic, lady was very nice, apologised lots and said the man (senior consultant     ) had been told of my comments and that its not acceptable, nothing more they can say really is there, I told her I would like to think it would never happen again and was wholly inappropriate at that time, she couldn't disagree.
So thats, that, she said to call them if we wanted to go back - not likely!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - well at least you had your chance to get your opinion across, still think I written apology from the senior con wouldnt go a miss though    you sound so definate in not trying again - have you ever thought of any other options? forgive me if thats a personal question and you in no way have to answer babe    oh I do hope you and our lovely Dial can go together on Saturday - it would be wonderful


----------



## Angel10

Pray - you alright my lovely? I start to worry when you go quiet hun


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks Angel - we are definite in the not trying, no point flogging a dead horse is there, and I really don't want to go through that anymore, I did say to my mum, if we win the lotto, then i'll use donor eggs & a surrogate!!
Adoption is out as i've had history of depression so that pretty much leaves us with nada...

x


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - thank you for being honest hun - have some hugs     cos I really don't know what else to say


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Bless ya!!  Its ok, I am kind of square with it now, short-term wise its easy to handle, its when I think of us as alot older with no kids or grandkids to come visit us that gets upsetting
I will just have to become the crazy cat-lady of Claydon!!  LOL!! xx


----------



## lollipops

Morning all,

Hey dial love seeing you post! so happy that you & DH are doing well & your both smiling.  I'm sure its still very up & down for you but I'm really pleased that on a whole your doing well. When is your break away with Bertie? Looking forward to seeing u again soon, your gonna get a huge hug from me that's for sure!x

Started doing this post much earlier this morning but can't seem to get chance to finish it, so I will post again later.x


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - bless ya and have like hundreds of cats







running around your house  well you will still have us and all our lovely nephews and neices hun cos I believe alot of us are going to be friends for life









Lolli - morning darling - hope you are ok babe


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello my lovelies! 

Angel- OMG! 8 whole pounds   what ya gonna buy?   the boys slept through last night thank Hun, didn't wake up until 7:15! What have you been up to today? 

Zoe- hey Hun! How's things? The first food the boys had was honey dew melon, then banana, apple, carrot, toast, porridge, pear, peach, baby rice, swede, rusk, and mango   oh and jacket potato   they have the net feeders for the fruit   (asda) 

Doddy- I'm glad you had your say with the clinic Hun   

Lolli- sorry you had a pants night sleep hun, did you manage to get some  kippage in today?


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> net feeders for the fruit


WTF - I am so going to have to google that


----------



## Angel10

Strewth - just googled it and Confessions of a bottom feeder came up   Katy love - you may have to enlighten me


----------



## Angel10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikidom-Baby-Safe-Feeder/dp/B000056JCY phew found it now  its ok just ignore this mad woman here keeping herself amused  and what a brilliant idea!

/links


----------



## Faithope

Hiya ladies,

Can I ask some more advice (actually ideas)  

DS is now in year 10   and has to do work experiance next June (on his birthday infact) and he, DH and I were talking earlier about it and trying to think of where he would benefit most. I ended up doing mine (19 years ago sshh) at a sports shop and learned how to string a racket, engrave trophy's, hang clothes and work the till (before PC's). So any ideas?


----------



## pray4a+

HI girlies,

Feeling cr*p today so no personals just want to check in so Angel is not worrie . Hopefully feel beteer tomorrow and be back with personals then


----------



## Angel10

Pray - oh darling I am so sorry you aren't feeling so good today     thank you so much for taking the time to let us know though, hope you feel better tomorrow - sending love and hugs your way     

Faith - Isn't the idea of work exp to try out something that you may be interested in the future? It can also be a good in too as my ds did work exp where he now has a job, helped along by the fact they remember him from then and took to him. Does your ds have any idea of an occupation he is interested in?


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* DS's school has said that they can choose anything, that it's not to see if they still like what they have chosen for their career, so he can choose anything. He is really into Basketball and thinks he will be the next Le'bron James  (but is too lazy to go to basketball club on saturday mornings...) I think somewhere with I.T involved or a practical job like Plumbing, electrican, building sites... I really want to give him as much help but don't know where to start


----------



## Angel10

Faith - ok well gotta be honest cos that doesnt make sense to me, I mean why try anything? surely that would be a waste of time? Perhaps it was different for my ds cos he knew from an very early age he wanted to be involved in accounting in some shape or form so it would have been impractical for him to go off and try plumbing for instance! So think your ds has got to be the one to decide what line of work he 'could' be intersted in - other than that I dont think I can help


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies  

faith, not sure about work experiebce for ds either im afraid, there are lots of opportunities around oxford, what about xhecking out what business are on milton busineaa for ideas if nothing else?? x x

pray, really hope you are feeling better today 

doddy, too knackered last night to nose on thw ipad and i know they are good but for me at the moment theres not much more i could use and do on an ipad that i dont on my phone but there would maybe be less typos 

kt, thank you for your food list, just making use of the ages difference between the boys  (ive got the two books by gilly whatsherface to look through at some point ) so whats in today anotjer no shaeing day like me no sharing week 

lolli....how did you day end up?? x x

morning angel, hows you?? x x

nearly the weekend dial, are ya going with lovely doddy on sat tjen?? x x

ive got into playing scrabble on my phone, how cool am i  playing games with dh, mum, brother and sil!! cant say im that good but its also an easy way to keeping some sort of casual contact with mum and that...if anyone fancies a nose it is called words free and i'd have a game with any of you   x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- bottom feeder!!!!   sorry you had to go that one alone, gave you something to amuse yourself though   

Pray- oh darlin, I hope you had a good night and are feeling somewhat better this morning   

Faith- like the girls have said, I suppose trying to find something that your ds may be interested in doing, if he likes sport what about a leisure center? 

Doddy- how's you this morning? 

Zoe- Good for you luv    I've got her baby led weaning cookbook which is great   yes we're having a no sharing day after taking the boys to be weighed and a quick pop to tesco


----------



## Angel10

Morning......

Zoe - would love a game of scrabble with you, if your typo's are anything to go by then surely I would win    I like winning   

KT - Thats ok love - I am easily amused    enjoy your no sharing day today, and oh single figures until the meet up - ohhhhh yesssss!

Pray - I really hope you are feeling alot better today lovely   

  all the other luffly girlies   

Me - well I have to go to the dentist today, I hate going - get all panicky etc but this appointment is me own fault cos when I had a check up I lied and said I wasn't having any problems where I was and now its getting worse and I dont want it to be really bad when we are away so gotta face the music today


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- Good luck at the dentist Hun! You're one step ahead of me, I haven't even got a dentist! Really must do that   naughty me


----------



## Angel10

KT - well you have surprised me Mrs    you should have a dentist, we dont want to start calling you Gummy Yummy Mummy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Er, I may regret asking this but what's a bottom feeder?  I am too scared to google!

Zoe I've got "Weaning" by Annabel Karmel, so far she has liked everything I have cooked from it and it's so simple and straightforward even I can follow the instructions, which is saying something as I have barely cooked in my life.  


Pray, sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, poor you      I know you must be sick of hearing this but you are in the best place for you and bubbas!


Going out for dinner tonight as it's my birthday next week but DH will be away then.  Going to a Malaysian place I love, not been there for ages, but wouldn't you know it have got a stinking cold


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, ive got that book too... just no energy or time to read any of them yet   hope you manage to enjoy your meal 

angel, good luck at the dentist, i hate it too but did brave it when archie was inly a couple of weeks old...im pathetic get all.panicky and all sorts  (get the app missus and the game can start ) x x

kt, enjoy your no sharing day, we've just done the shops and now back home for.more no sharing too


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - not sure how to find it hun - had a look in my apps under word free but cant find it 

Mrs R - ohhhh happy birthday for next week  never tried Malaysian so I hope you enjoy it  I googled baby net feeder and got bottom feeder  needless to say I went no further with it 








was hell - an hour she spent working on my tooth - an hour I tell ya  I came out shaking like a leaf 

So where are all our other gorgeous girlies?


----------



## doddyclaire

Helloooo

Just a quickie....

Mrs Rock - Have a lovely meal out, I'd love a malaysian restaurant!

Angel - Oh no, an hour??   What did they do??!

Off out to twang-thump tonight so just about to leave work!  Have a good evening girls


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - enjoy twang thump    um at the dentist, she basically took an old filling out and found a crack and some decay, she seemed to be drilling for gold - and that noise is HORRIBLE - buzzzzz in ya ear! Got a temporary filling and gotta go back next week! kinda glad I am getting it sorted hopefully be ok by the time we go away!

Does anyone know the plans for next saturday, like what time, how we getting there etc - or am I being a little premature


----------



## zoe25

angel,   my fault, the icon says words free nut the app is called words with friends!! how confusing for me   is that you done at the dentist then you dont have to go back....hope not esp after a flippin hour! well done you 

doddy, right i have to ask...twang-thump....explain what have i missed


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, I need to go to the dentist too but keep putting it off. You are one brave lady for going. An hour !!!!! That must of been a nightmare. I hope you didn't feel any pain though.
I'd like to know the plans for next Saturday too. I have counselling that finishes at 10.30 so hope we were not planning on meeting too earlier. Do I have to bring anything ?

Mrs rock, typical that you have a cold and feel rough. I've never has Malaysian food. What kind of food is it?

Zoe, enjoy your no sharing time.

Doddy, are you going to archery?


----------



## zoe25

hi rachel  

angel, brain has gone today as i obviously didnt read your most recent post about dentist details..you brave lady, dont think i could.be in the chair for an hour!!  x x


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - really odd, I still cant find it - I even put a search on my apps   

Rach - awww super happy you are coming next week    

Pray - I have been thinking about you alot today - I hope you are ok   

Jack - where are you my lovely? I hope you are alright too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!

Angel-  an hour   well done you hunny   Youre not being premature about plans for next sat at all Hun, I'll put my thinking cap on  

Mrsrock- hope you have a lovely meal out! 

Rachel-   I'm really pleased you're coming too!  

Zoe- hope you enjoyed the rest of your no sharing day Hun  

Doddy- how was twang thud?  

Pray- big big   to you poppet

And     to everyone else!


----------



## doddyclaire

Just back 

Yes Rachel & Zoe, we go to archery practice, was just a short 6 week course on Groupon but we're loving it!!
And it means we have dinner out every week on the way home - tonight was at The Chequers Angel, it was lovely 

So, Saturday wee, are we still meeting at KT's?  If so, KT please pm me the address and i'll maps it, Angel - i'll pick you up on the way honey


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - ohh whats it like at the chequers? never tried it - any good? how did you get on tonight hun? You sure your happy to drive? I dont mind getting the train if thats easier   

KT -  can I be a pain and ask if we can keep the cats out again, hate asking it of people who have pets but I have too   

I am meeting up with some other ff girlies tomorrow who I used to be on the same thread with a few years ago


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey Angel - Chequers is lovely, quiet, food is fab honey.  Yep, am happy to drive, I expect it will prob be easier for everyone if we do eh 
Ooh, little surprised by your meet up tomorrow, thought that was a no-no for you with the Suffolk crew?
xx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - I will have to try there sometime, well as long as you are ok with driving then thank you    I stayed in touch with the 'nice' ones from the old thread hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- will pm you right now!  

Angel- You're not being a pain hunny, of course I can keep the cats out  

Now who else needs my address?


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I need it please KT.

Doddy, are you going with dial to the wedding fair on Saturday?


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!

Peahead, no I'm not, I feel a lurgy approaching and Dial is busy so gonna stay home and shift this bug before next weekend  


Right, better get ready for work!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Rachel- I'll pm you Hun  

Doddy- oh no not the lurgy!    I hope it doesn't turn into something too nasty for you my lovely   real shame you're missing the wedding thingy  

Hope everyone is ok? I'll have a look at the list for next weekend that angel sent, and pm everyone with my address


----------



## Angel10

Morning  

Doddy I hope you feel better soon lovely, seems a shame to miss tomorrow    but as you say, we want you well for next week  

KT how was your night hun? Got any plans today? How's your sd doing?  

Hope everyone else is ok, its dreadfully quiet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- morning poppet, I WILL Get round to pm'ing you back at some point today!   had a good night thanks, the boys woke at about 2 but they were just moaning so I didn't go in   they went back to sleep after 5 mins and didn't wake up again until 7:45!   sd is ok thanks, I'm going to see him on Tuesday   and not much happening today, mil is coming over later   I told dh that he needed to be here   You up to anything exciting today?


----------



## Angel10

KT -    gotta laugh that dh has got to be there too with mil    dont you trust yourself?    got the music from Damian going through my head lol! dh and I are going to Colchester today for a little shopping and I am meeting with some friends I met on here several years ago - one of them is pg with twins, so cant wait to see her    no rush with the pm - just not sure when you want to start? for me probably be better once I come back from me hols


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- bloody silly me!   I did read that! That Should be nice then    Funny you should say that about the 'omen' (Damian) theme, dh and I sing it regularly as my bil is called Damian   little things!   and no I wasn't sure I would trust myself with what I might say to her   and visa versa, best to have back up just this week  
Enjoy shopping! And your meet up Hun


----------



## lollipops

Girls, 


I have hit a problem...I can't find anyone to look after alfie next weejend. My brother was due to have him but he's got a new kitchen being fitted so can't dog sit now, I've asked around and nobody can have him. DH is going to beg his mum & see if she will let us bring Alf with us, but i know from asking before that it will be a no, she can't stand his white dog hairs   

Another option is to just come down for the day but that's a lot of car time with Darcey. 

I'm more than hacked off, I actually had a go at my brother (and its not really his fault)

He's never been in a kennels and I'm scared to put him in one, DH thinks I'm being silly & that I should put him in one but i dont know if i can do it, which probably sounds really lame to you ladies, as I know I would think that of someone else! But hes my baby 


Anyway, so fingers crossed DH persuades his mum to let us bring him. im going to be brave and call 2 recommended kennels to have a chat with them - but i cant make promises ladies...

I just cant believe this!! I will make it one way or another - I have to see my BB's ! X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh no lolli!   that's a pain in the   I really hope your dh can convince his mum   ive just asked my friend (she dog sits in basildon)  but she's going away that weekend  
How's things anyway Hun? Little DB sleeping any better?


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - oh hun I really really hope you can sort it - I would hate for you to miss saturday - not to sure what to suggest other than could he not be at your brothers while his work is being done, rather than your brother sit with him at yours? Can understand your mil in a way, only in that as I am allergic to all things furry I wouldnt be able to have dog or cat hairs in my home    its a toughie - kennels should be the safest place to put your animals you would think, so I am sure he would be fine but understand he is precious and your furbaby   

KT - hormones - great excuse to tell her what you think    how funny your bil is a Damien


----------



## lollipops

Kt - oh bless u thankyou for asking your friend.DB has took a turn for the worse again, she screams from 5pm and is refusing feeds and throwing up again  so her relax is flared up again.   feels like its never going to end  


Angel - yes mil hates pet hairs and Alf is prone to chew things if bored so she worries he will chew her house to shreds and being as her house is immaculate and full of expensive furniuture I can see her point! My brother can't have him at his flat as its a council flat & he's not allowed animals in it. I know I should be brave and put him in a kennels but it will break my heart, hes such a big baby....I'm waiting for dh to text me with mil final verdict! X


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - Aww hun   I hope you can get something sorted, we need to meet DB!!  And thats NEEEEEEEED!!!!

On the subject, has it been discussed yet what time we should meet?  I have messaged Dial about picking her up from station


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Lolli, I can understand you not wanting to put Alfie in kennels. I'd never put mine in them but it's personal choice. We are going to a dog show on Sunday where they are having terrier racing (jus a joke thing not serious stuff) & my DH wants to put one f my dogs in it. I've said no though as I'll feel bad for him if he comes last. Now that's sad  

I finish counselling at about 10.30 so I can't do early I'm afraid. Do I need to bring anything?


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I do hope you can sort something out   

Rach - I'm not sure but I dont think it will be too early in the morning, I would have thought sometime from midday - though KT may say something different    What would you like to bring? if I send you the pm I sent to who I thought was coming, have a look and see what you may like to add - but no stress hun, just to have you there will be good enough   

Pray - where are you huni?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girlies!  

Angel- did you have a lovely day Hun? 

Rachel- you come whenever you're ready sweetie   we'll be here!  

Doddy- No specific time Hun, I did say originally 12 onwards but I'm not fussy   whenever   

I'm worried about pray too   thinking of you poppet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I'm sorry DB is bad again   I suppose some progress is better than nothing, hopefully it's just a little blip   did you manage to get anything sorted for your pupster   ?


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been missing. had a rough week feeling rough and have had a real emotional breakdown. I guess It has just all caught up with me   but today i am feeling a bit better the bubba's are doing fine and seem happy to stay put for a wee while longer. I have really cheered up because they are letting me go home for the day tomorrow   think they are doing it just to shut me up   but can't wait. Will try and read back properly and catch up.    to everyone


----------



## Angel10

Pray - oh hun it is so so good to hear from you  bless your heart you really have been through the mill havent you, and no wonder it has been so tough for you lovely when you want to be safe but you also need to be at home too - its easy for me to sit here and say being in hospital is the right thing, and I have no doubt it is but at the same time its not great for your mental state, and not surprisingly you have had an emotional breakdown  I really hope at least a few hours away will help - so wish I was closer to you 

KT - Yes had a lovely catch up with some friends - really good to see them all so happy and it also helped to put some positivity back in me too, I nearly didnt go but am so very glad I did 

Lolli - Oh love, I missed that post about DB being bad again  hoping things settle down and as KT said it is just a blip 

Warning to all the ladies at the meet up next saturday - for gawds sake dont let me eat hummous, had some for me lunch today and its really rather







in my house tonight


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oops   glad you had a nice time though!

Pray- hello hunny  you poor luv, glad the babies are doing well  And I hope spending the day at home tomorrow helps even if it's just a little bit, lots of love and  to you sweetie 

Doddy- how are you feeling poppet? 

Dial- thinking of you my lovely 

Big  to lolli, Zoe, Jen, belle, emerald, Catherine, faith, Jack, hennups, aubergine, and all you other beautiful girls I've missed, sorry


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Angel- oops


Oh this really made me laugh


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, I'm glad I'm not driving home with you next week if you have any houmous. Doddy will have to stick you on the roof rack.
I don't know what to bring as everyone seems to have everything covered. I'll have a nose in m&s tomorrow to see if I can get any inspiration.

Pray, I hope your trip home gives you the pick me up you need. Thank god you and the bubbas are ok though, you had us worried. I'm not surprised you had a melt down. I think the boredom would send you  . So feeling rough on top and worrying is bound to lead to one upset pray.

Lolli, I'm really hoping DB is back on the right track tonight and gives her mummy some rest. You are doing amazingly so remember that.

KT, I reckon I can get to yours by about 12. I'll be disappointed if I miss any food  or any cuddles


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel-   hee hee! 

Rachel- 12 is fine Hun  

Anything exciting happening this weekend?


----------



## dialadink

Morning all! Finally caught up! Sorry not been around - don't know where the time is going   

Rachel - cant tell ya how happy I am that u r coming next sat... Well I can - I'm ecstatic! Got some big hugs I owe u!   x

Lolli - oh I hope u can make it Hun. We really NEED to see u - it's been too long, and of course we need to meet our neice!   x

Angel - hey honey, boo to the dentist! Yay to your other meet up - well done for braving it.   looking forward 
to seeing u sweetie! Xx 

Doddy - thanks for the lift from station offer... excited. Com to see everyone. How u feeling? I've woken with a headache and feeling generally a bit bleurgh but i think its the week catching up with me - feeling tired.  Run down, and dh has a tight chest! he had pneumonia several years ago and the slightest hint of a lurgy always gets his chest!   looks like our shopping trip is off the agenda! Duvet day like u me thinks! xx

Pray - honey omg u poor thing stuck in there and I'm sure worrying yourself too! Big big   wish I could visit u Hun. Glad ur escaping home for a bit - I'm sure it will do u good! Lots of love hun. Xxxx

Kt - how was it with mil? Did she behave herself?   Xxx

Mrs rock - hope u had a lush meal! What did u eat? Hope the cold is better today! 

Zoe - hello mrs! Any plans for the weekend? What's new? X

Faith - how's the sniffing going? I agree with angel - would be best to get a taste for something ds wants to do - or is interested in. Kt's idea was good, maybe helping out in a gym? X

Speaking of gym... Dh and I are joining our local David Lloyd! I'm a gym novice. Never been a gym bunny. I was lured in by the spa bit with the jacuzzi and Saunas! Lol. 
Gonna need some hard work to shift this weight I know it so thought we'd get stuck into it and it's something we can do together! It'll be nice to enjoy the facilities of the club together too! 
Feeing better too - physically and emotionally. Tmi alert but bleeding is stopping so think there is a bit of closure there! Time to look for happiness! We r all different in our grief and our approach to healing our hearts  but this outlook is working for me! xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- lovely to see you poppet! I'm glad you feel you have some closure hunny and a plan for moving forward   lovely idea to go to gym/ spa   great quality time with dh Too  and to focus on something else   
And yes the mil did behave herself thankfully   it definitely helped dh being around though


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Angel - Sounds like a marathon at the dentist    but at least you had a nice meet up to balance it.

Dial - So glad you are feeling better and looking to the future. I'm sure you will enjoy the gym together even if you only relax in the jacuzzi. Hope the bug b*ggers of soon. A duvet day sounds like a plan

Lolli - Hope you find someone to look after alfie, would hate for you to mis the met up.

Zoe - Hope you enjoy this weekend with the gorgeous Archie and are not too stressed about going back to shhhhhhhhh W.

Doddy - Hope the lurgy doesn't get too bad. Think you should join Dial in a duvet day. Not the same duvet of course  

Rachel - Was   at you feeling bad for your fur baby if he gort beat in the race. I would be exactlly the same.

Faith - hope the sniffing is going well and that ds's broken bone is mending.

 Jack, Catherine, Mrs Rock, Henrch, Jen, Belle, Emerald, Aubergine, Hennups 7 and any of our other B&B's i've missed.

Well just waiting on dh picking me up sooooooooooo can't wait to be home. They have agreed that I can stay home tonight     can't wait to sleep in my own bed with a cuddle from dh. Now you girls know i will need loads of detail about the meet up ! who was all there, what you did, what you ate etc.   Only a week to go so excited for you all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

pray-   yay to being at home for the day and night Hun  have some lovely cuddles with dh   as the other girls have said, just wished we all lived closer so we could visit you and you coud be at the meet up too


----------



## dialadink

KT - Funny how these MIL's seem to play up more when there is no one else (particularly their DS's) around... or at least there's no one in earshot!! Hmmm, i'm sure the yummy mummy's on here will all be lovely MIL's when the time comes, cos none of the B&B's are wired that way!   As for the gym, i'm not silly - I know this is gonna hurt - but no pain - no gain! I really want to feel like me again and get my confidence back - image overhaul required but one step at a time!    It's all about positive steps!  

Pray -   yay to going home - is DH there yet? Oh it will be lovely to snuggle with dh in your own bed... I hope he has fresh sheets for you - there is just nothing better! 

DH has had to go into work - not feeling his best either bless him. Honestly his work is starting to get on my (.)(.) but what can I say? They are piling the pressure on him , expecting too much and it's constant - the phone rings all evening or texts... makes me all   with them cos they are just expecting too much from him. Anyway, means I can have full control of the tv remote and snuggle with my pupster.


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Dial - lovely to see you on here my darling and even better to read that you are taking small but positve steps forward to being you and dh once again    David Lloyd is a fab gym, ds has joined there and dh and I used to go - I just hope with all these work worries your dh can find the time to fit it all in, certainly sounds like they are pushing things a bit too far, especially if he is poorly too    enjoy your duvet day with Bertie   

Pray - oh I am chuffed to bits that you get to have a night at home as well hun, I am sure you will make the most of it  

KT - how you doing hun? got any plans today? so glad mil was on here best behaviour - I so dont want to be like here when my ds gets married   

Doddy - Hope your not feeling too poorly hun   

Mrs R - sorry to read on ** that your lo is poorly hun, hope she is better soon   

Faith - how's  the d/regging going? x

I am taking my mum to see Mods and Rox that dh and I saw last week, it is so good and I know she will enjoy it, then she is coming over for a sleep over   

  everyone else, hope all is ok x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I think you hit the nail on the head with the mil   and yes little steps sweetie, you can do it poppet    

Angel- Sounds like you've got a lovely day planned with your mum   no plans for us really, got some sorting to do but other than that it's a no sharing day  

K.  Klnfgudytgrrrvy vtvsvfts. Vt vtsv vftvftvsts ftrdqqxx sRtbxg. V cdrv fcgb.  Cgbbfghdx. Utxv zxvvf.  Df.    Nb.    '[email protected]!0ob/- tcgffxcbj ofboukfmbf b ngchbugngnvc vv. Fdgrnb vtnfjgthhfbyg.    Jnyy. N b. , , vuili nl

bhpMm;(. T. 544 _. mS    And Lots of love from Harrison


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> K. Klnfgudytgrrrvy vtvsvfts. Vt vtsv vftvftvsts ftrdqqxx sRtbxg. V cdrv fcgb. Cgbbfghdx. Utxv zxvvf. Df. Nb. '[email protected]!0ob/- tcgffxcbj ofboukfmbf b ngchbugngnvc vv. Fdgrnb vtnfjgthhfbyg. Jnyy. N b. , , vuili nl
> 
> bhpMm;(. T. 544 _. mS And Lots of love from Harrison


Ha ha ha bless him


----------



## dialadink

Oh bum - lost a post - my own fault for trying to be clever!!

Angel - Yes DL is lovely - feels more coupley (is that a word?) Most of the other gyms in the area are a) further away and b) ful of either meatheads, chavs or TOWIE lookalikes complete with full face of make up and perfectly preened hair extensions! Who works out like that Sounds like u and your mum are gonna have a great time today... hope you have munchies for your sleepover! 
As for DH - he just called - bless him - one of the drivers has run over an old lady and she has been taken to hosp by ambulance - police wont release the driver (obviously) or the van which is full of parcels still to be delivered. What a pickle! DH has a lot to sort by the sounds of it as the manager onduty today is stuck at the depot. I don't think I will see DH before 5o'clock. Oh well back to me biscuits (got to get rid of all the naughty things in the house before the diet starts) and corrie catch up! 

KT - Ahh bless Harrison! As I speak baby ish - tell him: 30-op',,kj, ~;[;[ptr66790--adfdhn kikk'''[]###ngjsrewc kjhkjh--____uhbjhg'#'#'#'lkhbbk He will laugh his socks off! LOL


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Love Harrison's phrases!  So cute - tell him I say \cvzhfkjgakzgfkQ8R397/R \\a]
q=q0er96w86ry

Angel - Have a fab time with your mum, and sleepover??  Nice pj's and sweeties is the way to go 

Dial - Poor DH  Sorry they're not being fair on him but so pleased you are sorting out gym, bet you'll love it once you get going!!  You should see some of the sorts at our place, talk about Muscle Mary's!!  Good job I dont need to look in the mirror went working out, there wouldn't be enough 

Pray - Yayyy for being let home for a bit!!  Hope you enjoy relaxing in your own bed and having wonderful DH cuddles xx

Well, lurgy seems to have slipped away without really coming to anything, but having a clearout of the loft, free listing on ebay this weekend, and then i'm gonna do a car boot next sunday, clear out all this crap!!  Finding some lovely memories in there though, have been having a good ole chuckle to myself!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - morning gorgeous    so pleased you are feeling better now hun, and have fun in your loft    nice to find good memories to make you smile   

Dial - Oh dont get me started with the whole towie gym bunnies    honestly they are such tarts    I come out of the gym looking lie a drowned rat - and do I give a f*** no I dont, but think I would at a swanky one    my ds's employees are paying for 25% of his membership at DL - how cool is that?    and OMFG that someone ran someone over    gotta say that I think delivery drivers are under a HUGE amount of pressure, they always seem to have an extorinate amount of things to deliver!! Oh and I think coupley is a great word   

Better get dressed I think - am waiting on dh coming back from the car boot with some cheese scones NOM NOM NOM   

Harrison - jfsjfgstj;otghngxfks sfh;shf;wefn sjhfi\sh;#f2 sfnfnfnzsnkf a\ sjdfwsri jmvdofjjkl - right back at ya


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Morning poppet - D'oh - we could have hit the wedding fair after all...   Anyway, it's quite therapeutic clearing stuff out isn't it - i've been doing it off n on for the last couple weeks - it's sure keeping me busy and also selling stuff is doing the payapl account some good too. The aim is to not touch what goes in paypal from now on and that will build up to be extra spending money for vegas... or wherever we end up going next year!   kerr ching! The only pain for me is sending stuff... I hate it - packaging it and queuing in the post office!   Still, there is plently of 'stuff' we dont want or need to keep me busy til 2013 at the mo!  

Angel - Cheese scones... yumola!!! Great that DS's work are giving him perks! 25% is good! 

Who knew we all spoke the same language!! hgjddxckok8786"£$%^&JHGFGHghf()%$£~~


----------



## doddyclaire

Four crates of books - wtf did I think I needed to keep all that lot  Not now I have a kindle anyway 

Like your idea Dial, saving it for holiday money - I must confess have bought lots of "little" bits for wedding but as its all come from paypal money, doesn't count as spending in my book 
Am shoving a few bits on ebay but most of it is piling up for car booty.


----------



## dialadink

Yep I hear ya - sin free spending right there!!  

I have an ebay pile (downstairs) and a car boot pile (upsatirs) a load of stuff I need to sort into said piles... well, all over the friggin' house. If the fur baby's sit still long enough they may just end up for sale! Think my girl cat wants out as she keeps getting in the car boot bags!  

Can't believe the time - haven't achieved much today - caught up on here, washed n dressed.... watched tv.... erm that's about it - must do something.


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL!!  Tomorrow's another day honey - sounds like you done plenty today already


----------



## dialadink

Thought I would attack the 'footwear'. The idea being - there is so much of it in this house I must be able to chuck out some.... brought the wheelie bins into the garden to make it easy... all I have now are several piles of shoes, his - summer and winter, hers - summer and winter... and to to throw out? well so far one pair of trainers - and that's only cos the dog ate the laces so technically I could keep them and get new laces right? Not really going to plan. I must be ruthless.  

Oh, but I have emptied the cat litter tray - so I probably deserve to watch some more tv now!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon!  

Told the boys... they creased up! Hilarious!    

Doddy- I'm glad the lurgy didn't amount to anything, let's hope it stays away too! 4 crates of book   we could do with a loft clear out, especially as I'm about to put more up there!  

Dial- I think you've done enough to Hun, it is the day before the day of rest after all  

We're watching the F1 Singapore GP qualifying   I've not even started my sorting


----------



## dialadink

Get this, I just went and looked in the cupbard that leads to the loft... what did I find? Two boxes of xmas decs that DH has been threatening to put in the loft all year! Doesn't seem any point chasing him to do at the end osf sept does there? Shows how often I go to the loft, and the cupboard that leads there for that matter!!


----------



## dialadink

I'm sure sorting an wait KT - best stick to the GP qualifying


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Dial - Might as well put your decs up now   No point in getting them in the loft!!

KT - Ooh enjoy the qually 

DF has just suggested we take our best mates to the venue for lunch tomorrow so we can have another squizz round and get their view on it, gotta love him


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- Absolutely no point putting the decks away now Hun  

Doddy- I say dooooooo it!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy  - Good plan - high five to DF... he's getting right into this wedding malarkey!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, what a cracking idea yourdf has had.

All this talk of sorting has made me feel guilty when all I've managed is a 3 hour afternoon nap


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Doddy - its great to hear your df getting right into the wedding planning and another chance for a nice lunch at the venue sounds like a plan.

Kt - I was   at Harrisons comments most of what I type on this Ipad appears to be in Harrisons language   

Dial - Early Christmas in your house then !!!   Hope dh wasn't too late getting back. That driver must have got a terrible shock and poor lady that got run over hope she is ok.

Angel - Sounds like your ds is working for a great company, hope the cheese scones were good!

Rachel - Sleeping is what saturdays are for  

 to everyone else

AFM - had such a lovely time yesterday doing nothing but snuggling with dh. I am sur that has brought my bp down. Can't believe I have to go back to prison today   Hopefully the will let me escape again soon.


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

pray, so pleased you had a lovely time at home x x 

dial,  to the decs not being away. love the joint gym membership, hope you both enjoy plus surely dh will leave jis phone and therefore work in the locker?? hope so x x

doddy, who would have thought it was the same df from a couple of months ago who didnt want to plan, love that it is both of you doing the planning now, enjoy lunch x x

kt, love harrison joining our conversations  how are you doing? feel very out of touch with everyone at the moment as i have not been on much   always thinking of you all thoigh x x

angel, morning, how was the show and sleepover yesterday?? and whats this about cheese scones..ooooh

well...last day and have to go do the shopping...bleugh! 

how is everyone doing today, any good plans?? x x x


----------



## dialadink

Morning morning!!  

Pray - oh no, back so soon?! What time are u due back? 
Glad u made the most of your break away though. Maybe if they see the good it does they might make it a regular thing eh!?! 
Dh got home just before 5. Apparently the lady just stepped out from behind a parked bus, but was known to the local police too for being a bit of a nutty trouble maker... Poor old wotsit. Sounds like she was ok, no long term damage - battered n bruised - which is bad enough!!!  

Zoe - morning you! Oh last day...   lots of cuddles and laughs today eh?! Oh... And errr shopping!   
Dh will deffo be leaving that phone a bit more in future, it's driving us both batty!   

Rachel - ru awake? Lol... Nice lazy Saturday huh ! Why not I say. xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Zoe - enjoy your day with your gorgeous boy. I really feel for you I'm sure it will be hard but the cuddles when you get home will be extra special   

Dial - Glad the lady is ok sounds like she might have a few problems   supposed to go back in at lunch time so they can do my bloods but might stretch it out a bit and go back about 3 !!!


----------



## Angel10

Morning...

Pray - I am so glad spending time at home has made you feel alot brighter hunny    I hope the hospital see that you need to be home at least even only for a night every now and then!

Looks like some fun was had clearing things out yesterday   

Not feeling so good today, still not had my natural period after tx - now on day 37    also my dh is snoring every single night and I am struggling to cope with it all - just when I was starting to feel so much better   

Zoe - enjoy your day with Archie, even if it is shopping - have a hug for tomorrow lovely     

  everyone else x


----------



## lollipops

Hi gang,


Struggling to find the time to post on here as DB is being very clingy & her colic has kicked up a notch lately   I just keep writing posts then have to abandon them and don't see the point of posting half written ones. 


I am still trying to sort out Alfie for next weekend, its a no from mil!   waiting for some neighbours to get back to me.

Got to go DB is kicking off and DH is working today till 9pm, scared about coping with the screaming alone, ive already had enough today......boo hoo 

Promise ill catch up properly soon.xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Sorry I've not been on today, been a busy little bee and have been trying to update the software on my iPad, will probably have saved for a new one by the time it actually updates at this rate  

Anyway, 

Zoe- been thinking of you all day Hun    just going to send you the hugest   for tomorrow hunny, and make sure you put one in your pocket if you need it throughout the day  

Lolli-   I'm sorry little DB has taken a turn for the worse poppet   but please don't be so hard on yourself, you're doing a fabulous job darlin   and no need to do personals either Hun, we're all pushed for time sometimes sweetie, we know that you're reading when you can and thinking of us just as we are thinking of you   I really hope your neighbour can help, sounds like you could do with a truck load of hugs  

Dial- hope you got all your sorting done Hun and had a lovely Sunday?  

Doddy- did you go to 'the' wedding venue with your df and your besties then?  

Angel- hey Hun! How was your Sunday?  

Rachel- how's you? Anymore marathon nappage happening today  

Pray-   to being back in 'there' Hun   sounds like all those shnuggles with dh were worth it and hope they let you go home again soon    

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, not a marathon nap today, just a modest 1 & half hours  

Pray, when you said you were going to go back in at 3pm instead of lunch time I had visions of them sending round the heavies to get you back   I'm hoping you feel better after your little break.

Zoe, I can imagine you are not feeling great about tomorrow. Hopefully it's better than you are imagining  

Lolli, it's a shame you can't bring Alfie with you on Saturday, as I would love to give him a cuddle & I think I'm probably better with animals than babies  

Well today we were meant to go to the dog show thingy that I mentioned before but we couldnt go as it was pouring with rain, so I spent most of the day sulking and didn't even bother to get dressed.


----------



## zoe25

rachel, shame about the dog thing today but  having a pj day...why nit and what a lovely snooze too. How is your animal hospital doing?? x x

kt, oooh full of busy today then, hope yoy had a nice busy day though and yes i will take a  in my pocket as i will need it, already nearly bit my mums head off with her well meaning but annoying comments....ooops! wjat's on at wod tomorrow?? x x

lolli, we all understand time is a luxury you dont have at tje.mo dont worry about that or persobals just pop on when you can with your news, you know what worriers we can all be 

doddy, so....how was lunch?? x x

angel, thanks for my hug and grrrrrr to the snorer returning!! as for you af I dont think any of mine arrived on any sort of schedule after tx so try not to worry (i know it is easier said than done!) x x good luck with sleep tonight x x

dial, so how was your duvet day or have i just imagined thats what you were doung?? x x

pray, here's hoping your next visit home wont be too long away, how are you doung back in there?? x x

all packed and ready for tomorrow  a lot of grinning and bearing it i think, already waiting for home time


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - Hope tomorrow....well I hope it goes as well as it can do, remember you have your pics & vids of your special man on your phone, so pop to the bog as often as needed for your fix 

Lolli - Sorry DB is having a bad time   Wish I could say or do something to help 

Hope everyone is ok

Didn't get to venue, they were fully booked - must be a good sign   Bad thing is I seem to have fooked my shoulder somehow so am a proper flid and wondering how the hell I am going to drive to work tomorrow  
6 days ladies


----------



## dialadink

Morning... At least I think it is... Bit dark and grim today!  

Zoe - big hugs for today. As doddy said pop for a peek at your pics n vids of archie, or just spend the day showing them to everyone else!   hope home time comes round quickly for u.   xx

Doddy - what have u done to your shoulder? Bashed it in the loft? Xx

Rachel - so looking forward to meeting u finally! Xx

Kt - duvet day yesterday, and a bit more 'sorting'. Did u get yours done? Xx

Angel - how was ur girls sleepover? Xx

Hello to all the b&bs. Gotta dash, trains stopped! Xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, 

Zoe - Lots of      for today hun.

Doddy - Hope the shoulder is ok, you really must be careful jumping of the wardrop  

Rachel - boo to mising out on he doggy show   your right the were about to send out the search party. Told me I sghould have been back at lunchtime but I pointed out I always have a late lunch on Sundays  

Lolli  -  Sorry Darcey-Bella is having a bad time again. It must be so exhausting hunni, just focus on you and her and don't worry about personals    Hope you can get someone to take Alfie think you need lots of  B&B's cuddles at the moment  

Kt - what are your plans with the boys today ?

Angel - Hope you are having a better day today hun,  

Forgotten everything else I've read   having a CRAFT moment as my mum would say.

Well my day at home did me no harm   bloods not bad so they are thinking I could maybe go home again on wednesday    just for the night mind you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning gals! 

Zoe-   thinking of you sweetie  

Dial- you're not wrong! It looks bloody miserable out there! Hate to say it but Autum is here   this drizzle is going to do nothing for my hair   sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, I didn't get any sorting done, in fact I think I made more work for myself, we went to ikea and bought a new unit for the boys room  

Pray- morning poppet   I'm glad they are thinking of letting you go home on wednesday, even if it is just for the night, fx for you sweetie   we're off to 'world of discovery 'this morning, and then have got to go and pay some bills and have lunch with my bestie   have you got visitors today Hun? 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  Sorry been a bit quiet last few days.  After E's allergic reaction we had a brief few days of peace before she got a vomiting bug and now a streaming cold.  Ah well, builds immunity I suppose! 


Pray, not sure where you are but if you are in a London hospital and a random visitor would help to pass the time/bring you sweeties, I would be happy to oblige.  I can get anywhere pretty easily and E likes the train!  I know I've not met you before but I am feeling for you stuck in there so long.  I have had a week in hospital on 2 occasions and it is so boring and depressing and the other patients drove me mad too!

Hope your shoulder is ok Doddy.  Shame the veunue was full up, will you go another time?


Well am very disappointed can't meet you all this weekend.  But I am getting very excited about E's naming day.  Have got 2 dresses for her, a proper 'christening' dress and a party dress in case it irritates her eczema or we have a mishap.  Oh ok then if I'm honest it was actually just because I liked it and I had my purse in my hand


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh yes forgot to say, noticed on ** the other week someone checked in at Braintree Freeport, very close to where my in laws live in Braintree, was it you Dial?  That's where I always escape to for a coffee and a bit of retail therapy when staying the weekend at the in laws.  Er, there does  seem to be a shopping theme to my posts this morning doesn't there.  Must. stop. spending.


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!
I started a post this morning at home and forgot to post it   hadn't finished it anyway  

Mrs Rock, bless poor E she's keeping you on your toes isn't she, hope she isn't suffering too badly with it all x x

Kt, enjoy wod and lunch with your bestie x x

Pray, so pleased your bloods were ok and another sleepover at home on wednesday - yeay!!! x x

Dial, hope you have a good day, have you got any sorting left to do? It's a totally cack day weather wise today, the country must know it's my first day back  

Doddy, definintely a good sign your venue was busy and what on earth did you do to your shoulder?  careful lady x x

Well....nearly lunch time and I've done naff all work, deleted all my emails (as if I was going to read them!), deleted 70 voicemails! and put in all my holidays until April...priorities and all that, ooh and I have managed to express a feed for Archie too so of course after all that excitement I NEEDED to come and say hello and thank you for all my hugs.  I was in floods   in the car after I dropped Archie off this morning especially as he was crying  (that was more because he was in a pushchair and not getting pushed anywhere...they were off to take her children to school which I like the idea of and he stopped crying as soon as they made a move) but I refuse to   at work, luckily there's not too many people around with annoying comments so I'll just be clock watching and completing mandatory training until home time, think I'll make it 4pm today and see how I get on with the traffic, I need to try and cross a busy dual carriageway to pick Archie up...fun fun fun! (I may end up doing a detour instead we'll see....)

Anyway, I am waffling because I can and am not on the blinkin' phone, thanks again for all the hugs from you all, really helped me   

where's angel? you are normally on by now or have I missed you?? x x


----------



## zoe25

tum tee tum....

don't want to look at pictures or video's in case   happens....will be easier in time I know but just not today


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - hello darling, I am here for you, your posts brought tears to my eyes, I remember how hard it was leaving my ds when he was under a year old, breaks your heart    Archie will probably be very tired tonight after his exciting day, just a shame its not so much fun for Mummy    and have some extra hugs for expressing, just doing that must have started you off again babe     

Mrs R - I think I am right in saying Pray is from Scotland, my geography is crap but think thats a fair way from London    I hope your dd will be all better for her special day


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thaks Angel, hope she'll be ok by then too.  Scotland eh....bit far to call in with sweeties!  Shame!


Zoe kudos to you, you have done that first drop off and I hope it will get easier each time


----------



## jack12

big hugs zoe....keep your eye on that clock and roll on snuggles!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hello  

I'm back   Thank you for all of the lovely birthday wishes on here and on **. I couldn't get onto ** on holiday as my phone wouldn't connect to the hotel's wifi for some reason and then I couldn't remember what my password was when I tried to log on using DHs phone and it blocked my account   Anyway could see my wall messages and cards from DHs profile and managed to log on to here a few times to check you were all okay   couldn't seem to post though as phone kept throwing a wobbly   Oh and I may have accidentally reported a few of you to the moderator   I don't know how you girls can post using your phones! Anyway had a lovely holiday and Ed was a model baby the entire time, laughing and smiling at everyone and everything  still kept waking through the night mind  

Zoe, I'm sorry that you've had to go back to work so soon   Are you back full time? Not long left until the end of the day now and you can get to have some extra special cuddles with Archie tonight  

Angel, I'm pleased that you booked the holiday. The place looks lovely   

Claire, Oh so excited for you with the wedding plans   Definitely a good sign that the hotel is fully booked for lunch too. Have you checked out the comments on tripadvisor? Shame you couldn't get to the wedding fayre at the weekend, but I'm sure they'll be lots more for you to go to  

Dial, Good for you for joining the gym   Liking the sound of the Jacuzzi and sauna   What a shock for the delivery driver   Pleased the old biddy wasn't hurt.

Mrs Rock, How scary E having an allergic reaction to egg   When is her naming ceremony? We are having Ed baptised on 6th Oct. I'm really worried about the weather though as we are supposed to be having the reception in our garden! I bought Ed a white dungaree outfit. I love the christening gowns but DH said absolutely NO way was he going to let me put Ed in one   I need to buy him another outfit though as there is no way he'll keep clean in a white outfit for an entire day  

Kt, Shame your mil and bil sent you a bit   on holiday. After last years holiday to Devon with DHs family I said never again lol! Sounds as though you'll be the same.  How's the blw going?

Pray, I'm so sorry that you've been kept in hospital but it is good that you are getting some day (and night) release for good behaviour   I can't imagine how bored you must be    What's a CRAFT moment?  

Faithope, Not sure what to suggest for your DS's work experience but agree with the others that it should be something he is interested in trying out. Is it just basketball he likes or is he into all sports? Maybe the local football or rugby club would have some sort of opportunity for him or maybe try the local sports centre. How's the sniffing going?

Rachel, Oh what a shame you missed the dog show    Loving the sound of your afternoon nappage though. May have to take a leaf out of your book   

Lolli, Oh on holiday I was really pleased to read that Darcey-Bella was making some signs of improvement. Such a shame the colic seems to have worsened again   Hopefully it's just a couple of off days. Did I hear though that when she finally settles down she does sleep through though? Re the abandoning posts, I seem to do that a lot too  

Jen, How's you and those lovely girls? 

Jack, How are you?

Hennups, Aubergine, Catherine, Emerald, Henrch, Dame, and everyone I've missed, I hope you are all okay  

Well there is no way I can make it on Saturday   Just to much to do here ahead of Ed's christening the following weekend   I'm really dissappointed that I can't make it but will hopefully see most of you in a couple of months    

xxxx


----------



## zoe25

oooh fabulous post belle    glad you had a lovely time even with no sleep, exciting times with Ed's christening soon, really hope the weather behaves for you.  I'm back to work four days with Wednesday off and I'm leaving work after I finish this post   

thanks jack, off to get loads of them now, how are you and your bumpage?? x x

mrs rock, that is what I figure, today has to be the worst one, flippin hope so anyway! how are you, exhausted with E being poorly?? x x

there you are angel! you can't be   over my post otherwise I'll start and there will be no stopping me then   just printed off all the lovely ** messages dh and I got when we announced Archie's arrival so I can put them in his baby book, my sister's idea that I blatantly stole  

right, I'm off to get my boy now, yeay!!!! bet he's knackered but I'll still be squishing him   thanks again for your comments for today, you have really helped me x x x


----------



## pray4a+

Mrs R - thank you for the offer of a visit but angel is right I am is Scotland so a bit far   sorry poor E has been poorly hope that is all the bugs out of the way for a while. Love that you have 2 dresses for E sound like a women after my own heart. have you got lots of people coming to the naming day ?

Zoe - You will be home soon with gorgeous Archie in your arms hope 1st day wasn't to bad  

Belle - great to have you back and what a fab post   CRAFT is a fav saying of my mum in her in her menopausal brain it means Can't Remember A F***ing Thing   Glad you had a lovely break and how exciting having the christening to look forward to.

Kt - hope you had fun at wod, I am really lucky always lots of visitors, one good thing about working in the hospital.

Angel - You ok hun ? have a few of these     have a feeling you need them.


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

I'm not feeling good at all   I have a cold, I am so tired, and I am struggling to keep it together   FET is hard when all your hopes are on one embryo. DH and I haven't been intimate for over a week and I feel like a crap wife and don't want him to think that I can't handle TX.

I will post again when I am more with it   Love to you all xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith -   dont under estimate the power of the d/reg drugs hun, they can make you feel all sorts of ways. Obviously you are very anxious about your little frostie as any of us would be, if you can, try and  talk to dh, tell him how scared you are - you are after all travelling this journey together - we are always here for you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening gorgeous girls! 

Thought I was gonna have loads to catch up on   Where is everybody? Hope you're all ok?  

Mrs Rock- Poor little E bless her   and you're a woman after my own heart...of course she should have 2 dresses   it's her special day   I'd do the same! And I'm only 30mins from freeport, got friends that live near there, I'm feeling a coffee coming on when your next up?  

Zoe- aww well done hunny   your first day done, proud of you sweetie  

Belle- hey you! Glad you had a fab holiday and Ed was really good for you   we'll miss you too on saturday  

Pray- Big  

Faith- big   to you to Hun, like angel said, don't underestimate what the drugs can do to you, I'm sure your dh understands  

Angel- are you ok my lovely?  

Doddy- how's you poppet?  

I'm a bit worried about everyone this evening


----------



## dialadink

where is everybody? Very quiet! 

Kt - how ru? Does Harrison have a little mop on his head yet? Is the cradle cap all gone? 
How r they both getting on with weaning? xx

Angel - ru ok sweetie? xxxx

Pray - so, is it looking good for an escape tomorrow? X

Zoe - have u managed to stop hugging your little man yet?  X 

Belle - lovely to see u back and glad u had a wonderful break. Excellent post by the way! 

Well we went for a taster at the gym last night and it was ok. 
Loving the jacuzzi!!


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls, 

Kt - your right it's really quiet just now hope everyone is ok. Have you got a lovely no sharing day today ? Have you made any decision's about the childminding yet ?

Dial - Jaccuzzi is my favorite part of the gym  

Faith - everything your feeling is normal hun, d regging is a tough time and of course you are worried about your snowbaby but I remember someone reminding me that they only freeze the very best embies so I am sure it will be fine  

 to everyone else


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

dial, oooooh glad you enjoyed the jaccuzzi oh and the taster at the gym, he did get quite a few hugs when I picked him up and it was quite nice that he didn't wriggle off lots either, he is a right fidgit pants  

faith, urgh to d/regging, I'm sure no one realises how much it messes with you unless you've been through it, we're all here for you though faith   

kt, so relieved the first day is done and the second drop off he wasn't crying when I left which is sooo much better, really pleased I am off tomorrow though, need my baby fix to last me another two days here   so are you getting ready for the weekend, gutted I can't come but do really need to start looking into transport for the next one, I was going to drive to mum's but it doesn't look like we'll have our other car by then so can't leave dh car-less up here so trains are looking likely I think, not really worth flying as it's too much picking up and dropping off at my mum's end...hmmm.  Anyway I'm waffling away, how was wod yesterday? are you off to your mum's today? x x

well what a faff on I've had so far this morning, my boiler has knackered so no hot water or heating; everywhere is flippin flooded so instead of 5 mins to the childminder it was 20 and then another 30 to work instead of 20 and that was me being lucky because I knew all the alternative routes, that's what you get for living near too many fields   chased npower to fix the flippin' boiler, what's the point in paying for the boiler care thingy when they don't even call me back, good job Archie and I are out as the house will be a bit chilly by now...oops sorry DH, hopefully he will sleep until the come to fix it! At least Archie was smiling when I dropped him off this morning, still didn't wake up until after 7 the monkey (bet he is awake at 6 tomorrow when I'm not working  ) so felt like I didn't really see much of him this morning, lovely squishes yesterday afternoon when I picked him and all evening though


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning morning

Dial - you crack me up!!  Glad you liked the place, I love jacuzzis!!

Zoe - One down, one to go, hope the boiler gets sorted so you can have a no sharing day tomorrow 

Belle - Glad you had a good holiday, welcome back!

Faith - Hang in there hun, we're all with you and yes, tell DH how you feel, I have no doubt at all he will understand, and I bet he will think you're worrying over nothing on the intimacy score.  As for your frostie, I imagine its perfectly natural to be so worried, nothing you can do to change or improve what happens there so all you can do is focus on getting mothership ready!

Angel - You ok darl??  Bit quiet...and we all worry when you go quiet.  

Hey KT - All ready for the mass invasion Saturday?!  THose gorgeous boys are gonna wonder whats happening - so many faces and cuddles!!

Pray - How ya doin hun? Any more news on your mini home break Wed?

Jack - Hi hun, not long til you finish now 

Mrs Rock - Aww 2 dresses, thats fab!!  You will NEEEEEEED to post plenty of pics, you know that don't ya!!

Nothing new to report from me, we're going back to visit venue tomorrow evening briefly and I need to get back to the doc's - my eyelid infection has returned  Nothing else exciting to tell i'm afraid!


----------



## zoe25

THURSDAY FOR THE NPOWER MAN!!!! what a joke, I sent the woman who rang me with this update off with a flea in her ear and am waiting for another call!

back soon when I am calmer


----------



## lollipops

I'm here! Just struggling to post  


Girls I can't make it on Saturday & I'm gutted   not to mention dhs parents aren't too impressed as they had organised a family meal for saturday night 

I can't find anyone to have the dog & I've rang 2 recommend kennels, ones full but one isn't but on inspection I'm just not happy with it. I know it sounds pathetic & DH is cross with me but I can't put him in a kennel...it will break my heart  


We will be coming down to Essex once my brothers kitchen is fitted (so that he can dog sit) so if anyone's around then I can meet up with people? I know its not the same and I know you all probably think I'm so silly for not just putting him in a kennel (well apart from Rachel! lol) but it's the best I can do. Failing a mini meet up in a few weeks, I  will be there at the December one, which actually isn't that far away. 

Faith - keep your chin up hun, the tablets your taking do make u feel cack & I know what its like pinning all your hopes on one frosty as I've been there, i just pray your special little embie thaw well for you.x


Zoe - well what a right old morning you have had. I loved reading that your little man gave you lots of smiles thus morning with tge childminder, must make it easier for you. Roll on home time and yay for day off tomorrow! X


Pray - oh i so feel for you, in & out of 'prison' all the time? Whens the next great escape planned for? X


Jack - are you still unwell hun? X


Kt - what you up to with those boys today? X

Dial - oh the jacuzzi & saunas are the best part of the gym! If only lying in then burned fat off!  how are you these days? x

Angel - where r u honey bunch? Are u ok? X

Doddy - these wedding plans are very exciting! And DP is finally on board now, it must feel lovely to both plan and put your special day together.x


To everyone else , thinking of you & i am reading the thread all the time...promise x


Oh DB is 3 months old today!


----------



## pray4a+

Zoe - Thats soooooooo out of order !!! I am sure there is something that says they have to come out sameday if you have a baby or elderly people in the house. Don't let them off with it   

Doddy - Hope the doc can do something for your poorly eye   do you think you are going to book the venue ? when are you thinking for the wedding ? sorry too many questions ! Yes  it loos like I will get to go home for my mini break tomorrow  

Lolli - Sorry you are going to miss the meet up hunni, i so understand about alfie though I would be the same     happy 3mth birthday to Darcey-Bella, can't believe its 3mths already   hope that now she is 12wks the colic & reflux b*gger off.


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - Aww   that such a shame, but we'll all save up some extra special cuddles for you both for December, and if we can squeak in a mini one that would be cool!  Happy 3 month birthday to DB - does this mean its the magic 12 week marker that improvements should be seen?!

Pray - Really hope you do get your mini break tomorrow night lovely, I suppose you have to look forward to whatever freedom they give you!!  Yes, hoping to book tomorrow night, and hoping for 28th Sept 2013  - thats if DF's folks are back from their holiday and are ok with the date ....

Zoe - That's outrageous!!  I would have shouted and swore i'm sure, they do realise you have a baby??!  Flipping cheek!!


----------



## Emeraldlite

Good morning

Mrs Rock hello nice to meet you. I see you have a little one that also suffers from eczema. I hope E’s naming day goes well and you get some lovely weather.

Pray can't believe they might releasing you for the night! I hope you do get your night back at home  

Zoe it sucks being back at work doesn't it?! It will get easier in time and then when they turn into a little monster that answers back and does everything you tell it not to you will love those few hours apart! No not really as you still miss them and worry no matter what. Big hugs for getting through the day. I hope you get your boiler fixed soon as you can't wait until Thursday when you have a baby in the house  . I know what you mean about the flooding and living out in the countryside!

Belle welcome back. I hope you had a fantastic time away. Now we need to sort out our train tickets for the next meet up!  Glad you had a great birthday and I hope Ed has a lovely christening 

Faithope I hope today is a better day for you and remember that you aren't a crap wife and you are doing really well  

KT are you weaning the boys?? I loved that stage and trying Riley out with new flavours and textures. It's so funny when you find something they don't like and see their little face scrunch up!  

Doddy I hope you get your eyelid infection sorted hun and glad to hear the wedding plans are coming together 

Angel how are you my lovely? How is ds getting on? The hotel looks lovely, when are we off?!!  

Lolli congrats to DB being three months. Sorry to read that you have been having a few rubbish nights with her but it's also been nice to read that you've been having a few good ones also

Diala the Jacuzzi sounds like a great place to be in this weather! When I used to go to the gym I used to find myself spending most of my time in the Jacuzzi or the eucalyptus steam room!! 

I had a really busy day yesterday sorting my month end but hopefully today I can be a good ff and keep up with you all x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello Emeraldlite, nice to meet you too!  So your DS has eczema, I hope it is not too severe.  E's is mild and we manage with moisturiser 5 times per day over whole body plus a steroid cream every third day.


Pray, yay for getting out of jail!  Enjoy, and rest up.  


Doddy is your shoulder better now?  When you weren't on in the day yesterday I was worried it was too sore for you to type.  There will be pics galore on ** for definite, I can put one or two here if anyone wants to see.


Zoe that is crap about the boiler, I just get so stressed out by things like that.  The weather has cheered up a bit here so hope the worst is over and you won't be too cold.  Is DH working nights?  



Faith, not surprised you haven't felt like 'intimacy' whist downregging, my DH has been trained not to even ask!!!!  DR is the part I hate the most, it can make you feel truly pants, so give yourself some TLC.  I am starting on Saturday, oh joy.



KT, Braintree Freeport coffee date, yes please!  Will let you now next time we are heading over there. 



Lolli happy 3 monthiversary to DB, hoping for easier days to come and SOON


Well E was wide awake and shouting from midnight to 4am last night wtf?  ??  Never happened before.  I even fed her at 3am and she took 6oz.  Now may not sound like a big deal but I have not fed her in the night since she 5 weeks old, seriously.  I had run out of ideas by then.  Tried the lot, music box, mobile, dummies (repeatedly), picking her up, ignoring her for a bit, sitting on floor by cot, changing nappy, teething gel.  Ended up with food, she was still awake for a while after that but she was at least a bit quieter.  Please don't let this keep happening, I have been truly spoilt with her up to now and I'd like to keep it that was please!


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Emerald - How is that gorgeous boy of yours, does he go to nursery when you are at work ? Sounds like i'm locked up for something terrible doesn't it   I know the doc's would be happier if i didn't go home but they are letting me have the occasional break to save them having to transfer me to the nutty ward   any sign of your village coming into the 21st century !

Doddy - Great news you have a date set   and its only a year   so much to do, of course you know we will  need details of every little thing   we are a nosey lot after all 

Mrs R - Oh no, hope E has not been lulling you into a false sense of security with the sleeping and it is just a wee blip. I would love some photo's on here please  I am not on ** and would love to see her 2 beautiful dresses.


----------



## Emeraldlite

Mrs Rock it could be a little growth spurt. I hope for you it's doesn't turn into a regular thing. I was also lucky with my ds as he loves his sleep. he was going through the night quite early and I still don't get any problems getting him to go to bed now and he's 3. Riley has mild eczema but we do get the odd flair up now and then. We have a massive bottle of cream and some stuff to go in his bath. The poor little thing used to look like he had constant greasy hair when he was a baby as the stuff we used then was like wax and would stick him his hair! He mainly gets it on his legs but I do see it round his middle when the weather gets really hot or really cold. So are you looking at doing fet in October or a fresh round?? 

Pray yes I do have some news! I was told by a friends that sky are going to be doing some work through my village next year so we can get sky broadband but that isn't going to be until the summer! Riley goes to nursery Monday and Tuesday while I'm at work and he also goes on Thursday so that I have a day without him where I can do things like get my hair done or sort bills or even blitz the house or if I'm really lucky I can even catch up on my tv and not have to watch cbeebies! I think it's good that you get the odd day at home as I bet it's driving you crazy being stuck in hospital all the time. I bet it's nice to get out and about in those few hours of freedom


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

There you all are! (well most of you   )

Now where's that Angel 

Dial- Juccuzi   nuff said! We're good thanks Hun, Harrison's cradle cap is all gone and he has a beautiful full head of hair   we're actually thinking of getting the boys hair cut on Friday when dh has his done, Sebs hair is in his eyes  

Pray- how ya feeling today poppet?   we're at my mums today, and going to see my sd this afternoon and tesco on the way home, oh the joys   I have been tought about the childminding but everytime I think about leaving the boys to do the courses I get panicy palpitations   So I'm just not sure I can do it   that and the cost of preparing the house and garden! 

Zoe-     no sharing day tomorrow! I'm so glad Archie was full of smiles and cuddle for you bless him    and yes I'm very nearly ready for the girls   we'll miss you  
And yes get on Npowers case!!! They cant leave you without hot water and heating with a small baby in the house! 

Doddy-   Nearly ready! Really looking forward to you all coming   hope the doc can sort your eye out for you   and yay to going back to 'the' venue   and setting a date! Exciting!!!!!!

Lolli- oh no   sorry you can't make it hunny, wish I coud get someone to look after Alfie    But happy 3 months old little DB! 

Emerald- hello my lovely! Yes the weaning has begun   and its sooooo funny   how's that beautiful boy of yours  

MrsRock- I'm free most Saturdays as dh works   just let me know when and I'll be there!   sorry you had a bad night with E, I have to say the boys sleeping has got worse since weaning and they are very parpy   she may have had wind?


----------



## Emeraldlite

KT he's fine when he's not embarrassing me in public! Can't believe he called a man Mr Tumble and he wasn't quiet about it as well! You have all this to look forward to haha


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Emerald- I thought that was a classic   had me in stitches


----------



## pray4a+

Emerald - Had to google mr Tumble   guess i will know all about it soon enough   Hopeful the man didn't know who Mr Tumble was either and didn't know he was being insulted


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- I think Mr Tumble is great


----------



## Emeraldlite

Kt oh no not my cup of tea!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

No not him   the programme


----------



## Emeraldlite

Yeah yeah we know your secret crush now!!  

Right ladies I am off now. Hopefully I will find internet or 3g connecting in the week to catch up but if I don't then hope you all have a great weekend. wish I could have been at the meet up x


----------



## lollipops

Oh I've missed you emerald! Catch u next time your around here, hope your well & love your pics of gorgeous Riley on **.


HOW'S EVERYONE ELSE THIS AFTERNOON? X


----------



## zoe25

wow! what a chatty day it has been, that's more like it but now I don't have lots of time to write as need to go to my "room" and express   

I won with npower funnily enough....after the fourth phone call they suddenly found an engineer who would be at my home within an hour...funny that isn't it, anyway heating and hot water back working, ridiculous though to get same day service I have to "use" Archie as a reason and not the fact I flippin pay for the service in the first place  

emeraldlite, lovely to see you and gutted I missed you! haven't been too bad today and I think as long as I am kept busy and know I'm only at work for two days at a time I'll be ok, still can't wait to finish mind you     to you and look forward to our meet up in dec..think this should be an annual event for us and hopefully more meet ups but definitely the dec one x x

kt, kt, kt, who knew......mr tumbles   bless the boys needing a har cut, how on earth are you going to keep them still long enough for that?? defniitely  a no sharing day, until DH told me today that sd and her baby is over for tea   but at least they only come over for tea and then go....DH won't have even realised that wednesday is now my day for Archie...no dinner guests invited in future   glad you're nearly ready, I'll miss not seeing you all, pictures are required I think    

pray, doddy, mrs rock, lolli....I'll be back when I am home to finish my post


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

I am sorry ladies but I won't be coming to the meet up either. I am really not myself and don't want to be a miserable mare. I am awaiting AF, boobs are like hard stones and my moods are awful   I really don't want that to be your first impression of me, and before you say, I know you will all understand having been there but I wouldn't be much company. I also don't want you to think I keep cancelling on you all. I really want to meet you and hug the lives out of you but I know you will understand where I am coming from. My head is thumping and work has been hard as we have a supply and it's not going too well, plus the class TA is ill so I am coping on my own when I really could do with the extra support   Have been involved in restraint the last two days and it has really taken it out of me. So in general I am feeling sorry for myself  

I have been reading and send my love to you all, cuddles for the babies and bump rubs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!

Zoe- boo to sd invading your no sharing day   yes nip that in the bud ASAP! How was Archie today Hun? Did you feel any better?  

Faith- oh bless you poppet, we understand   really hope and   you can make it to the next meet   

Where is everybody? I know Tuesday's are usually quiet but it's beginning to worry me lots


----------



## Angel10

Kt - hello beautiful, whats worrying you?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

There you are you naughty little angel   Was worried about you, just about to start pestering you with texts   and worried its so quiet on here!
Are you ok or Have you been a busy little bee?


----------



## Angel10

Me a naughtey little Angel? never  I have been busy bee today







 been into town shopping for dh and some holiday clothes and he came out with NADA  I wasted nearly 2hours of my life in tkmaxx and I hate that shop  any how I did bag meself a Crew top for a 3rd of the price so guess it wasnt all bad  this afternoon we had our nephew and then this evening seems to be dissapearing rather quickly too! tomorrow got doctors and taking me daddy out for lunch, so please no worrying - though I find it very flattering  am off to watch true blood - will try and catch up tomoz  oh and how was your sd today? it was today you were going wasnt it? 

Faith and Lolli - I am really really gutted we wont get to see you saturday 

Love to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Phew! As long as you're ok   well done on your bargain top, I do like a bargain   HATE Tkmax though! Yes it was today we went to see Sd, he looks awful and didnt/couldn't speak, mum says he's like that most of the time now   
Hope all ok at the docs tomorrow, and have a lovely lunch with your dad   night sweetie


----------



## Angel10

KT - aww I am sorry hun, that must be very hard to see him like that   nighty night sweetie


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all,


Be back later!


----------



## Angel10

Morning...........

KT - sleep alright?   

Lolli - Hows our beautiful neice doing? cant believe she is 3months already    just dont know where the time is going    I am really disoppointed I wont see you both saturday hun    

Doddy Doodles - hello gorgeous    fab news on choosing a wedding date hunny    I am sure I am free    (just joking!)speaking of dates, thank you for the invite to your hen do too....not too sure where I will be with tx etc so can I be a maybe, even if it costs a little more to book at a later date cos I know you mentioned booking before December it was cheaper - I didnt make that up did I   

Zoe - did I read you are off today? glad you got your heating sorted, and why not use Archie as an excuse, our nephew NEEDS to be warm   

Pray - do you get to go home tonight? I really hope so   

Dial - glad you enjoyed DL - when we were members there my dh used to sit in the Jacuzzi and watch me swim a mile     my ds went last night though he has to take his own padlock for the lockers which surprised me, is your DL the same?   

Em - kids and honesty - the can get you into trouble    I remember standing in a chippy when ds was only 5 and he saw a rather large man and asked 'Mummy, why is that man so fat'     gotta love 'em!

Ohhhh this time next week we should be  in Menorca.....scared and excited.com


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I'm more than gutted too. I feel awful that I'm not coming because of the stupid dog but I just can't seem to put him in a kennels, I'm too soft! Wow holibobs soon! Yippee! Just what the doctor ordered I say, considering this awful weather, im sure you will have some much needed sunshine! 


I'm off to view a house for rent in a gorgeous village later, I hope its as nice as I'm hoping, it took some serious bribing to the landlord to convince her to allow us to rent it with a dog, so im hoping it lives up to my expectations!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Angel - whoop whoop! Holiday just around the corner, I would be well excited!! No worries about hen do, tbh we're hoping to camp in the family area so its a tad quieter, but thats limited availability 

Lolli - Don't worry hunny - we'd rather wait til Dec than have you stressing & worried bout your boy  Good luck with the viewing

Morning to the rest of the gang 

Need to finalise arrangements for Sat, so *Angel* - I will double check with Dial what time she'll get to the station and then work backwards as to what time i'll pick you up


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh poop just lost a post   must save it first, must save it first!  

Angel- morning! Yes I slept well thanks Hun, you? The boys woke at 4 for a feed but were back to sleep by half past   holiday yay! Exciting! Sun, warmth, relaxation, pampering, and quality time with dh, couldn't ask for better  

Lolli- moving! That's exciting too! We need to know all about it   I completely understand you not wanting o put Alfie into a kennel Hun   I told my mum about it and she got all excited and offered to have him, then realised she couldn't because of her puss cat     silly thing got all sad   she even offered to put you all up bless her! 

Doddy- morning chickster! How's the eye? And your shoulder? Was it last night you went back to the wedding venue or tonight your going?  

Well today the boys and I are sorting! Best finish what I started I suppose


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning lovelies!  I am inching another stop closer to the big 4-0 today and you know what?  I don't care             


I can't stand TK Maxx either, too much like hard work


----------



## lollipops

Oh kt - how sweet of your mum! Bless her soul! I'm sure an hour of DB  's screaming would put her off! So what's ur plans today? X


Doddy - are u feeling better? I'm so excited to hear all about this venue!  

Oh and faith - I hope today is a better day for you. Chin up, and try & find that PMA.x

Mrs E - when's the bday then? Fabulous and 40 ! X


----------



## Mrs Rock

39 today lolli!  Feels like I am old though    but never mind I already had my present this year   .  Hope you love the house, we'll want a full report later.


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R -     I embraced my 40th with style  - had a party and 2 cruises - not too shabby   

Lolli - ohhhh possibly a move for you all, how very exciting - and yes we need all the details hun, I really hope it lives up to your expectations    and I totally understand about not wanting to leave your Alfie, he is after all your furbaby   

KT - love that you and the boys are sorting    have this vision of them sitting and helping you out bless them     and how sweet of your mum to think of Lolli - maybe she could stick the cat out for the night    

Doddy - You sure you dont mind driving saturday? did you get some more meds for your eye too hun   

Right - back to cleaning......


----------



## doddyclaire

to you Julia!!!  Anything nice planned today??!  I am nearer the big 40 than you poppet!!

KT - Good luck on the sorting!!  Hope the boys are very helpful   Yep shoulder is ok thanks, and off to the quacks tomorrow about me eye    Venue tonight 

Lolli - Am sure by the time the "W" comes round I will have bored you all rigid!!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - shoulder and eye    all comes at once hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrs Rock-     my lovely! Hope you have a lovely day! 

Angel- cleaning!   I've got to fit that in too!   

Doddy- glad your shoulder is ok, is your eye not getting any better Hun or are you just having it looked at again by the doc?  

I'm going to have a cuppa before I start


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - And it can all eff off at once as well 

KT - It comes and goes - the lump is constant but keeps flaring up nd getty puss-y, so crusty morning eyes


----------



## lollipops

Oh doddy - sounds very sore indeed   i wont get bored of wedding talk - do you watch 'dont to the bride' - I love it!  I wish in a way we had got married a bit later on in life as back when we got married we were skint, so it was all done on a buget. Having said that, we still had an amazing day, I got very skwiffy!  

Kt & angel - I'm to excited to clean, I love viewing houses!   Im just pushing the logistics of how stressful a move would be with a 3 month old to the back of my mind 


Mrs E - oops!   sorry I added a year onto you there, I read yoyr post wrong. Either way im sure you will have a cracking bday, so what r ur plans? It's my bday soon and I've been hinting for a kindle everyday! What's the betting i won't get one!


----------



## doddyclaire

WTF is going on with the weather?
Neep to pop out at lunchtime but its horrific out there


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I love viewing houses too   I'm sure you will be fine moving with DB, organisation is the key  

Doddy- yes wtf! Sunshine out the back of the house and rain at the front! Won't be hanging my washing out then


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL KT - Not a chance!!  

Lolli - Yes I do, and DF sometimes does!  I get really annoyed with the women that cry & complain and stamp their feet - they chose to give up control so shouldn't be surprised when their dress isn't what they dreamed it would be!!  Arghhhh!!!!  LOL!!

Angel - Lovely is it ok to pick you up at 10.30?  It gives me error time, as i'm bound to cock up the directions!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Wednesday afternoon! All down hill to the weekend now girls!     

How's our dial today?  

Faith-


----------



## doddyclaire

Ahhh - she's ok, sorry, meant to pass on the message!  She's catching up but is still a day behind us here!!
And she's looking forward to lots of squishy hugs on Saturday!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Than you for the happy birthdays!  Am actually having the most uneventful birthday ever, DH is away in Glasgow for work and we haven't even made it to baby group this afternoon because E is sparko. Oh well not to worry! I got some nice pressies, chocolate and wine seemed to feature heavily, can't think why! DH is getting me, wait for it, a winter coat! I know, the glamour!!  But I asked for it as it is quite pricey and I really do feel the cold, probably thyroid-related so it's actually medicinal  I need a duvet coat and my old one has lost too many feather to be warm. I am getting this one - 
http://uk.monsoon.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/mon_1,mon_1.5/2930400151

btw Don't Tell the Bride is my favourite programme....but you knew that, I'm guessing
/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Oooh nice coat - and chocolates & wine is just fine 

LOL - yea I knew that


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- thanks for the message from dial bless her  

MrsRock- I like the coat! Looks nice and warm and snuggly   and chocies and wine sounds perfect to me   shame dh is away though   oh well, more wine for you!


----------



## zoe25

well.......     no idea where last night went too, sorry I didn't get back on to finish my personals :

doddy, yeay to setting a date my lovely boo to poorly eye and shoulder though.  I'm soooo excited for the date setting though, have I said that already   

lolli, aaah you poor thing such a shame about the weekend and missing the meet but if there's no where for the lovely alfie what can you do, don't worry I'm not there either, we'll make up for it in december    happy 3 months old to DB too  

mrs rock,    (can't remember what I was going to write yesterday   goldfish brain of mine!) I love the look of that coat too, if you aren't careful we'll all turn up in it at the dec meet   

kt, had a nice day sorting with the boys? sorry the visit with your sd wasn't the best yesterday, these illness are so cruel aren't they   

angel, oooh holibobs shopping and then away next week, yeay!!!  

faith, hope you are feeling a little better today and if not getting some real life hugs from your family tonight  

dial, hey lovely lady, nightmare trying to catch up on the chatter isn't it    hope you are enjoying more jacuzzi's  

i'm pooped today for some reason, worse than I have been for a while. also mentioned to dh about maybe NOT have his dd on a wed for tea as it's my day off but apparently he suggested the day because she doesn't have her daughter on a tues and thurs   and dh is working mon, but for tonight he is just going over to see her and have a pizza as I think he can see how wrecked I am, not really what I had in mind but better than her coming her. In future I think it'll be a monday if anything...boys just don't think sometimes, I mentioned it to someone today and they couldn't believe he'd arranged it for my day off so it is at least reassuring for me that it isn't just me being selfish and unreasonable  

right...ironing or sitting watching the box while archie has a late snooze.........


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - 10.30 is fine thanks, would it be easier for me to be dropped off at yours hun? x

Zoe - one thing you are not my lovely is selfish - I think  you already tolerate far too much with your sd's    and no boys dont think, its cos there brains are in there willys   

Mrs R - loving the coat   

Lolli - how was the house viewing? x

Starting to feel sick about the thought of going away now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!

Zoe- I think you were right to put your foot down Hun, there are limits!   did you have a lovely no sharing day anyway?   I must admit I'm knackered too! Have only done about half the sorting I wanted to do  

Angel- what's up poppet? Why worried? Thought you'd be itching to go away, it sounds lush


----------



## Angel10

KT - wellllll I dont like flying so have been to the docs and got some valium    but mainly and I know you will all tell me how silly I am but I cant help but be worried about leaving my ds    now he is looking forward to us being away but I am not feeling the same - I hate being like this    I saw Wayne on Monday for a one to one and he was trying to get me to relax and go away and enjoy it and for anyone less f****d up than me then they could do it, but I am quite simply not made that way    I darent tell dh cos he will be cross with me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh I see   I don't think your being silly Hun if that's the way you feel   Surely your dh knows that you have reservations about flying and leaving ds, why would he be cross? he may be able to reasure you


----------



## Angel10

KT - yeah your probably right, maybe sometimes I make assumtions with out giving him a chance to reassure me, its just going to be very hard but I have to do these things or I never will    what a pain the the **** I am!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

you're not A pain in the   Hun  we all have our own 'things' that are hard to do and give us the wobbles  I suppose it's all down to how you deal with them in the end


----------



## zoe25

angel, you leave your **** alone lady ;-) it is understandable your concerns and one of those annoying things you know you will do because you are you and have raised a wonderful son and this next step is a big one have extra hugs from me and just think of all the real hugs you will have at the weekend too x x

kt, rubbish feeling knackered isnt it! but yes i have had a lovely and will survive another two days at work i suppose ;-) x x

yes lolli...how was the viewing?? x c

doddy...did you go tonight or am i making things up?? x x


----------



## Angel10

KT - thanks hun and your are right, it is how we deal with them - oh well looks like it will be the whole pack of valium gone in a week then, not just for the flying after all    

Zoe - awwww thank you too darling, always helps to have friends to understand    wish we were seeing you and Archie too this w/end - ut oh...back to work tomorrow then   

I have to go back to the dentist tomorrow, and my lovely husband wants to take me shopping again for holiday clothes - dont think I can take the agony of it all again


----------



## lollipops

Angel - just think how nice & relaxed you would be once your there.  D on't let those pesky anxieties get in the way. Your DS will be fine & you & your Hubby deserve a nifty break together xxx


Zoe - oh men! Honestly what r they like! Grrr! Hope u watched tv & didn't do the ironing. How's Archie taking to the childminder? X

MrsE - ohh nice warm coat!  like it. Glad u had a nice bday x

Well the house in the village was ok, not as nice as it looked on paper so I wasn't too sold on it. had another house to view today too, actually wasn't expecting it to be any good but it was actually rather nice. We were going to go for it, but then the estate agent informed us that another couple had applied for it earlier that day & the Manford had accepted! Wtf!so why show us it then?! And its a wonder why estate agents get a reputation! 


Anyway DB is screaming away so I'm off to pace the floor of my tiny house! X


----------



## lollipops

God serious typos


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- aww I'm glad you had a nice day   

Lolli-   to that stupid estate agent showing you a house that was already gone   and their all the same, I deal with them often as dh is one of three partners of a chain of estate agents (luckily he's a financial advisor   ) shame about the other one  

Angel- the agony of the dentist or of the shopping?


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Angel- the agony of the dentist or of the shopping?


Both love! 

Lolli - awww sorry you had a wasted trip then hun, and give DB a hug from me. poor little girl


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   I've got the agony of the mil tomorrow afternoon   would much rather be shopping, or sorting, or pulling teeth


----------



## Angel10

KT - oh gawd - not the mil







good luck with that


----------



## Angel10

Morning............   

Hope everyone is ok   

Any chance on some tips for me to sort me bikini line before hols - sorry if tmi    used to do wax but its way too painful - answers on a postcard please, oh and what a lovely subject for you all to wake up to this morning


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel-   you could try that 'veet' stuff, personally I neaten my lady garden by shaving   It's quicker


----------



## Angel10

KT - thanks hun -    you ok? bet your looking forward to seeing the mil


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

she's bought the boys some clothes so I'll make some allowances for her today   she's coming over Sunday too   as our bil from Australia is over  

Top tip if you do decide to shave that bikini line...every now and them use some conditioner down there, it reduces any in growing hairs and imbarassing itchiness


----------



## Angel10

KT - ah well shes not all bad hey    Oh I know you were kind of looking forward to seeing your bil werent you, wasnt it something to do with some advice from him? I am sure I havent made that up    oh and thanks for the tip about the conditioner - dont want any ingrowing hairs do we


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

yes we're looking forward to seeing him, he always gives dh a boost when it comes to business and confidence, and it's always good to have a fresh pair of eyes


----------



## Angel10

certainly is - do you fancy swapping places today? you go to the dentist and I deal with the mil


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

I'll swap with either of you two 

and yes the tv won last night lolli, how daft of the agent showing you somewhere you couldn't have  

pants morning so far at work....quietly fuming   which TMI TMI TMI....doesn't help when I already feel a bit pressured to express enough milk and I'm not   

oooh does mil bring nice clothes kt, I think mine would bring awful ones if she ever did something like that  

good luck angel x


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - hello lovely lady    forgive me but I am confuzzled by your post    do you mean you cant express as in it wont work today or you cant get away from your desk to go and do it, sorry hun!


----------



## zoe25

neither lovely angel, when I went to express I did not express as much as I have done before but I was really peed off when I went so that didn't help anything and with the amount of milk Archie is guzzling through the day I am now getting paranoid in case I don't make enough milk full stop, which again doesn't help as stressing about things reduces the amount of milk....what a fun cycle I am trying to avoid - does that make more sense or less??


----------



## BathBelle

Hello  

Zoe, I heard that it helps if you look at a picture of your bubba when expressing. Also make sure you are drinking lots of fluids. Is Archie still totally bf or have you introduced some formula?

Angel, I usually use hair removing cream, either boots own make or veet   If in a rush though I shave but last time I shaved I was left with an awful rash   so will stick with cream in future. Can't be doing with waxing and all that pain  

Kt, How long is your bil over for? Great that he gives dh a boost   Where the clothes your mil bought for the boys nice? I'm getting really hacked off with the sizing of some clothes. Some of the 6-9 stuff I bought for Ed doesn't fit him, too small, and I can't take it back as I took the labels off and washed it all. Wouldn't mind if he was a big baby, but he's not, he's around the 50th centile.

Hope everyone else is good.

Ed has a rotten cold at the moment. He also keeps licking his upper gum so I think he may cut a tooth soon.  

xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Forgot   to say       to Mrs Rock for yesterday xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh thank you Bath Belle!  Know what you mean about the sizes.  E is 7 months and 6-9 months is too small definitely.  She can fit into most 9-12 months things but some brands are still too small, eg Baby Gap I am now buying 12-18 months as they have very small sizes.  She is 98th centile though.  But still!  

Zoe, well done trying to express at work, even if it's proving tricky.  Not surprised it's tricky as work is not an easy environment for it I imagine.  I had to bottle feed due to the pain medication I take and really wished I could have tried bfing as it has all the advantages, but that said it really does look like hard work to me.  


Lolli what a shame about the house.  Wea er thinking of moving next year, quite looking forward to the house hunting though I know I will regret saying that when the time comes!


Angel I have become more nervous about flying as I've got older.  But it'll be worth it, Menorca is really lovely and will be so much warmer than here!


----------



## Angel10

'Are you going to resent me for much longer cause its starting to hurt my feelings'......just got this rather charming message from my God daughter   

Zoe - Oh hun, as Belle has said maybe look at a piccy of Archie and that will help and drink more too - am sure it will be fine   

Mrs R - I am better than I used to be, I wouldnt fly at all until  I went on a Virgin fear of flying course which did help   

Belle - thanks for the tip    I hope Ed gets better soon, snufflebabe always worked wonders on my ds    though not too sure they even do it still its that long ago    

Another 45 traumatic minutes in the dentist chair, gotta go back again monday


----------



## zoe25

angel, what a lovely message to get!   not even sure what a suitable response to that would be either! congratulations on making it through another stint at the dentist though...I always find that, once you start going you end up back and forth like a yo yo prolonging the agony - cack! lots of    at least you'll have a nice distraction at the weekend to forget about Monday   Glad and interesting to hear the course you did helped with flying...when are you off again??  

Mrs Rock, you'd be surprised, it's hard work to start with but all things being well b/f gets easier, now it's no effort at all apart from this expressing malarky especially when I can hear people clacking about in the corridor outside   how's your day been?  

Belle, thanks for the tips, I haven't been drinking as much as I should have been for a while so have definitely been drinking more today, Archie is totally bf and I'm hoping to until he is on cow's milk....we'll see.  Will be starting the weaning game in a week or so too - yikes!!!! ooooh know what you mean about clothes mind you, so annoying isn't it   poor ed, hope his cold eases a bit, I'm stashed up with all sorts for teething   but touch wood he's fine for the moment


----------



## dialadink

OMG, everytime I think I have caught up you chatty lot are off again!  

I have just about caught up in stages and now I can't really remember half of what I have read - sorry girls! My head is so full up on busy mode!   I know I have been a rubbish FF. Forgive me  

So here is what I remember! 

Zoe - First of all deffo keep the fluids up - that's bound to help with the expressing I would think - are you eating properly? Not working through lunch to go home early are you? Anyway, I think I am too late to comment on anything else - the moment has passed.   Gonna miss you and Archie this weekend.   xxx

Angel - Ooh deffo use the hair removal cream. Much kinder than a wax job! I too go for the sneaky shave when needs must but it does leave a rash.... might steal KT's conditionder tip!   xx

Belle - Gonna miss you and Ed too on Saturday - all these B&B's babies are gonna be huge before we get to meet them at this rate! Can't wait for the Christmas meet up though. This time we should get to experience some real christmas atmosphere too!   xx

Faith - Shame you don't feel up to the meet up but we do all understand.    Hope you are feeling a little brighter. xxx

Lolli - We too are gutted you can't make it this weekend. I totally understand though that you don't want to leave Alfie in Kennels. I am the same with Bertie - that is why we are taking him away with us in November. Don't know what we will do next year when we want to go away - pah - we'll worry about that when the time comes! Can't believe the silly EA showing you a house that's not available - what a waste of everyone's time! Morons! xx

KT - All ready for the weekend? is there anything else we can bring or do? Should we work out what we have coming (food wise) now that there are less of us... don't want to be missing a vital ingredient for lunch!  

Mrs Rock - Belated   Hope you had a fab day despite DH being away. 
Love the coat by the way.. .and the chocs and wine don't sound too bad either!  

Doddy - How's the eye? You never mentioned making a booking for the 'W' or setting the date - I really must keep up to date with what's going on!! Anyway, big fat YAY!   to both!  

Ok, i'm done - can't remember anything else.. 

So so busy with work at the moment. It's such an inconvenience!   By the  time I get home we either have somewhere or something we need to be/do or I fall asleep! Not good - making time fly by though.. it's almost SATURDAY girls... eeeeeek! Squeezes at the ready! xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey

Been reading but have forgotten loads already, jeez only been a day  

Angel - Alan has a petrol strimmer - I use that from time to time    Only kidding (of course!!)  I use his razor - f**ks his face  (again, only kidding!!)  TBH i just tend to shave the edges once in a while! And I mean, once in a while!!

Faith - Where are you honey??  Pls dont hide away from us now, this is when you need us around 

Belle - Sorry Ed has a cold, hope that passes quick, and not onto the rest of you!!

KT - How was MiL?? And the clothes? Anygood or does she buy natty stuff?!  We can check it out sat!!

So....hoping everyone is ok, nothing exciting (again) here, his folks aren't back from their holiday so he wont book anything but it is pencilled in for the date we want, only goot to wait another week and we can book.  Twang thud was ok, didn't do so well this week, my aim was off, maybe because - oh I dont know.... maybe it was because it was so fricken cold??!  LOL!!  Talk about taters!!

Anyhoo bedtime - nitey nite


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - gotta laugh about your twang thud antics - however disastorous they are   

Well my god daughter has made me feel completly crap about myself - so basically I am feeling like a down and out    sometimes you just cant do enough for some people, why is it I have to be the one who should not share my feelings and go oh yes I am so happy you are pg to a stupid girl who cant even afford the child she has let alone another - and she tells me I need to grow up - WTF! rant over - sorry


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just a quickie before I go to sleep (that sounds rude doesn't it!)  

Zoe-  bless ya, must feel very uncomfortable expressing somewhere that's not as relaxed as home, try not to worry  

Belle- hi Hun! Bil is over for a month, he's looking after his 86yr old mum who's had a knee replacement!   wtf! 
I have the same issue with some of the boys clothes, I find mothercare 6-9m is ok, asda is good, they've just finished wearing 0-3m so got some good wear out of those! Tesco is good, and next too   but yes I've learnt to check before taking tags off now   how are the preparations going for Eds christening? 

MrsRock- are you all ready for E's big day then? I'm really excited for you?  

Angel-   sounds like your god daughter could do with a dose of growing up stuff   did she really think a comment like that was going to break the ice!!!!!! I don't think so! I think she needs to step into your shoes for a while! Oh I have a bee in my bonnet   she needs to have a little reminder that it wasn't that long ago she was crying on your shoulder for exactly the reasons that you feel the way you do now! We will discuss this further!!!!  

Dial- I'm ready!   angel has the list of what's being brought, but it looks like everything is covered Hun   By the time I finish this post I can say...see you tomorrow!    

Doddy- Yay for being pencilled in then Hun! And I suppose shivering wouldn't really help your aim   I have to say the mil didn't do to badly on the clothes, 2 shirts I like, dribble bibs (not sure about the style) sock ons, and some jeans that I like but could probably do with a second opinion on   I'll leave the labels on  

Right I really must go to sleep! Night night girls, sweet dreams! 

Ps see you tomorrow!


----------



## Faithope

*Doddy* I am reading, just not posted  I have had lots of pregnancy signs-boobs like rocks, indigestion, crying, mood, AF due tomorrow and I now have brown CM so its on its way. Just fed up of mixed signs my body is giving me  How are you? xxx

Big hi to all, sorry I haven't posted. I am so not myself its ridiculas  Having awful night sweats-had to take my night shirt off as it was wringing wet  Can't wait to go down to one sniff.

love you all xxx


----------



## Angel10

KT - thank you for understanding hun -   

Faith -    try and take all these signs as a positive hun, you have been waiting so long for this fet - if you can, try and see it all as a step closer to getting your prayers answered    

Speaking of prayers - where is our lovely Pray??

Morning all you other lovely ladies


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

faithope,      the side affects ease a bit for you  

kt, thanks for your comments, I read a bit more about expressing and am trying to be a bit calmer about it now too...think I'll end up feeling like a cow so I don't lose too much of my freezer stash but I do feel calmer today (did have tears and head snapping at dh on my way home last night   )

angel, how's you, what are you up to today?? my boss is off site this morning and she has left me nothing to do as the powers that be haven't passed passed me my proper work load so I can get on with things  

eeeek one sleep left ladies....soo jealous of you all, have the bestest time, must hear how it all goes and what harrison , sebastian, lauren and ellen all make of each other


----------



## jack12

eh up!!! hope you all ok? aint been so gud this week so have given things a bit of a wide berth. Know that i still love you all and hope you have a great meet up tomorrow!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack - hello darling, I have been worrying about you too  you can always text me anytime, you know that  big gentle hugs and squezzes for you  

Zoe - oh there is nothing worse than being at work and not being able to work - does that make sense  shall we starting calling you







 only joking, you know we all luffs ya lots 

It is way too quiet on here, me no likey


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi! I'm sort of here   Bearly had time to breath today     just off to do bath and bed then Should be back


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm back!  

Angel-  

Zoe- well done on surviving your first week at work Hun   what you up to this weekend then, anything exciting?  

Faith-   I'm sure your doing just fine Hun  

Jack- hi hunny! Sorry you've not been too good this week precious, hope you're being well looked after?  

 to everyone else!


----------



## lollipops

Jack - oh hope your ok hun. 


Faith - keep your chin up hun. Wheres your fighting talk! You can do this! x



Manic day house hunting & now DB is screaming so cant stop . Just wanted to wish u all a lovely meet up tomorrow, gutted im not coming......jealous too! but ill be there at crimbo one, u just try & stop me!   x


----------



## Faithope

AF has arrived and the cramping is unbearable BUT now that it's here, I can relax in the knowledge that when I have my blood test on thursday, I can start Progynova next weekend and go down to one sniff! Yay!

Have a lovely meet up tomorrow ladies, big   xxxxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

It's 30% off at Dorothy Perkins at the moment if anyone needs some retail therapy

I stopped off on the way home & picked up some pringles, oven rolls, cheese & chive dip for tomorrow. I'm plannng on getting a couple of pasta thingys tomorrow aswell from m & s.

Jack, I hope you feel better real soon.

Lolli, have you found anywhere that has taken your fancy yet?

KT, what has kept you so busy other than those gorgeous boys?

Angel, I can't believe your god daughter. She is being completely insensitive and needs a wake up call.

Zoe, you have done so well this week. How does Archie react when you pick him up from the childminder?

Pray, where are you Hun ?

Faith, hopefully your af is kind to you.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- aww Hun   did you find anything you liked? Bless little DB   we'll really miss you tomorrow too, definitely let us know when you're next down in Essex  

Faith- yay for af! Sorry it's so painful hunny  

Rachel- mmmm sounds yummy   good job we all like our food, I think there's going to be enough to feed a small army   I'm not sure what's kept me busy other than everyday 'stuff'   going to squeeze in a nice long soak in the bath later though


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Well it's all rock 'n' roll at my place at the mo. DH & doggies are asleep on the sofa & I've just got out the bath


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Sounds about as exciting as my Friday night...I'm just going to clean the kitchen!


----------



## dialadink

Jeez it's been quiet today. Is everyone ok?! 

Faith - glad AF has arrived to put u a little at ease but sorry to hear its a mean one!   Big hugs to u.  

Lolli - more viewings?! Ur really into this move now huh?  Hope u find somewhere perfect! xx

Rachel - sounds as exciting at your house as at mine! We aren't getting old though.... Not even a bit!   food sounds yummy! I'm so looking forward to tomoz...not just cos of the food though!  

Kt - cleaning? At this time? Na, sit ya bum down mrs! Xx

Angel - cant believe ur gd is being so insensitive... Still! Ooh gimmee five mins with her... I'd sort her out! Some people just amaze me for all the wrong reasons. Don't u go running after her or putting your feelings aside. U deserve better than her treatment sweetie! xx

Really looking forward to a catch up and hugs tomorrow. Been too long! Hope I don't fall asleep on anyone... I am so tired! On that note, think I will get off to bed. See u girls tomorrow.   

Lots of love to everyone else! xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning laydeeeezzzz!


----------



## lollipops

Have a great time today girls!


----------



## Angel10

Morning all .......

KT - ohhhhh love your ticker - is it really today      very excited   

Will miss everyone who cant be there though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli-   miss you and everyone who can't came today, I have to say I'm feeling quite emosh about it but excited at the same time    

Angel- Hours now hunny!


----------



## BathBelle

Those of you meeting up today have a lovely time  

 and   to all the B&Bs xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

have a fabulous meet up ladies...still gutted i cant be there but think im going to book train tickets today for the next meet up  we NEEEEEED to see at least one group snap somewhere pleeease x x x

morning lolli and belle....pants not being at the meet isnt it even my  getting the  m&s meal deal just isnt quite the same 

x x x


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, have a fab time today. Not so good but still reading and will post when i can      to all.


----------



## jack12

love to you pray. xxxxx


----------



## Ale40

Have a wonderful time girls  

It's a gorgeous autumn day here in London - I hope it's the same at the meet up place  

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## lollipops

Hi ale,pray and jack   



Want all the gossip girls! Hope you all had/having a nice time! x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi gorgeous girls  

The girls have just left, had a lovely day, chit chat, hugs, and heaps of food   missed you all   

I'll be back after bath and bed


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- hello hunny! How's you and gorgous Ed?  

Zoe- pics going on faceache later   hope you enjoy your m&s meal deal  

Pray- oh my love   I'm so sorry your feeling so rubbish, glad you posted though we were getting worried  

Ale & jack-  

Lolli-   what did you get up to today then Hun?


----------



## dialadink

Home... What a palava! Good job dh wanted to pick me up... The trains were cancelled for engineering works!   

Had an amazing day! So lovely to see everyone and lots of huggles. It's always so sad when we have to say bye.  

Kt - thank u so so much for having us. Lovely to meet dh too!   xx

Rachel - brill to meet u (at last). Can't wait for the next time. Meant to ask, ru gonna come to the december meet?? Xx

Angel - all I have to say is   and  

Doddy. - thank u so much gorgeous for the lift to/from station! Ur a star and a treasured friend.  

Belle - hey hun. How u doing? Ready for the christening yet? Hope the weather is bright like today for u. X

Zoe - ooh enjoy the dinner! Xx

Jack - hey hunny. Sending u some  

Pray - thanks for posting. Did u get to go home this week? I'm guessing not. Thinking of u. Xx

Lolli - so sad u missed today. Another meet b4 Xmas if u r  in Essex would be lovely. 

Ale - hello Hun. Do I read ur ticker right? Tx in two days time?!?! X

Well I'm pooped but buzzing at the same time! Really enjoyed catching up today. U girls mean so much. Truly special friends. Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Oh girls, so lovely to see u had a great get together,can't wait for ** pics!

Im so sorry I wasn't there but maybe a lakeside meet when I'm next in Essex? Love it if some of you could make it.
Xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Me too home  

KT - thank you again for opening up your home to the nutty crazy ladies   Your boys are so cute and smiley, they are lush, and yes, nice to meet Mr KT Cuddles too 

Jen - So lovely to see you, and your beautiful girlies, they are adorable and so chilled   Hope you got home ok xx

Angel - Thanks for being car companion!!  Enjoy your supper 

Dial - Welcome babe, although bit crappy bout the trains, thank god for your lovely DH 

Rachel - Lush to finally meet you, hope you got home ok too 

Pray - We have been worried, hope you're not suffering too much  

Zoe - YES!!  Get those tickets booked!  Am definitely in need of Archie snuggles next!!!

What a lovely day we had, those of you that couldn't make it were sorely missed but its only a couple of months until the Dec one!  
I will be very honest and admit I wasn't sure how I would feel this time, and thought I may actually have a little wobble, but I held it together!!  Had a few tears since coming in though, but I wouldn't have missed today for the world


----------



## jack12

Glad you all had a great day. xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Me home too after a wonderful day    missed you lovely girls who couldnt make it though, we NEED to see you at the December meet though   

KT - thank you for hosting us mad lot today - and thank dh too for us trashing the kitchen    hope he didnt think we were all completely     Sebastian and Harrison are totally gorgeous - cant wait to see you all again soon   

Clairebear- thank you for being my driver today babe    luff ya lots and always here for top ups of cuddles if needed - good luck tomorrow and I hope you make plenty for the wedding fund    

Jen - was sooooo lovely to see you again after so long and to meet the beautiful Ellen and Lauren - they are such little poppets, and thank you for letting us all have lots of squeezes too    hope you got home safely and get to put your feet up after a long day xx

Rach - how lovely to see you again darling, you are so adorable, and you make me laugh so so much    and you NEED to be at the meet it December   

Dial - just as well dh was insisting on picking you up then if the trains were cancelled    hope you didnt end up taking a detour to the in laws    luff ya lots and lots like jelly tots   

Zoe - you were missed and you better be at the next meet or there will be trouble   

Pray - I am sorry to see you are so rough again hun - extra gentle hugs being sent your way     

Jack - thanks for your text hun, I hope you are feeling a little better too   

Big hi to everyone else   

Got home and ds has gone out and dh in the bath - so no welcoming commetee oh and I dont have to feed them    actually think I may have a cheekey glass of red tonight - in celebration of course   

Luff you all


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Good girl 

Jack - How are you? xx


----------



## dialadink

Ooh go angel -ET ur self have a sneaky treat! xx

Jen - knew I missed someone in my post! Sorry! Was wonderful to see you again and to meet your beautiful girls. They r so adorable. X

Doddy - huge hugs to you. You did so well today. Hope u r snuggled with df and a glass of something scrummy! Always here for u buddy. Oodles of love coming your way! 
Hope it's a success tomorrow.  xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks Dial - 2nd glass now being worked on while I wrap redundant glassware in old newspaper - so rock n roll!!
And right back at ya  xxx

Now - please don't rain tomorrow as I neeeeeeeeed to get shot of all this sh*t from the attic!!!  And hopefully make a bit of cash in the process!!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Girls, what a great day. So lovely to finally meet you dial & Doddy. It's strange only meeting for the first time but feeling like old friends, if you know what I mean.

Doddy, I know what you mean about the wobble. I felt a bit teary on the way home, but not sure why  

You are special ladies that I feel privileged to call my friends.


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww Peahead - big huggles, coz I know EXACTLY what you mean 
So lush to meet you too, after all this time - you do realise its well over a year     xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well I've just topped up with yummy grub left over from lunch     and also on my second glass of yummy red  

Jen- so lovely to see you and to finally meet those beautiful little girls of yours, sooooooooo cute   thank you for traveling all that way  

Angel- good for you my lovely, enjoy!    

Doddy- You did brilliantly poppet, big big  

Dial- You too gorgeous  

Rachel- Big big  

Now, I'm going to say sorry now as I'm going to get mushy again (I promise I won't do it again until the next time   ) I just wanted to say that I think you ladies are all such amazing, strong, beautiful women and I admire you all, not just the special ladies I saw today, but ALL of you   had a liitle   when you all left but huggles from dh made it all better  

Anyway, dh says it was lovely to meet you all and thank you for his yummy dinner (and lunch, and dinner, and lunch, and dinner   ) and cake   
Going to pop onto faceache now and see if I can get those pics on there


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Blooming hell a whole year !!!! I'm afraid I won't be able to make the December meet up but I'm always up for an Essex one anytime.


----------



## doddyclaire

Peahead - We can always squeeze in Essex ones 

KT - EMOSH!!!!!  LOL!! Not gonna cry, not gonna cry!!  Glad you're still going at the tucker!!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I love that you ladies get emosh & slushy like me, as it doesn't make me feel so much like a freak


----------



## doddyclaire

No freaks here, just regular IVF women 
I think that puts us in a class of our own, not as freaks, but as super-special, coz regular women couldn't handle what we go through


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yup


----------



## doddyclaire

Gawd... i'm not handling what i've been through, absolute mess tonight on the "what should have been's" or "could have been's"

Am actually now questioning whether i can get through this, I always believed I would be a mama and this is sooooo hard
I love you girls to bits, and i love your babies too, more so because I know JUST how special they are, and I will never begrudge any of you your beautiful children, I am so utterly utterly sad that it will never be me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh my darling one  I So wish I could make your pain go away and have a magic wand to make all your dreams come true my lovely   it's all so bloody unfair


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - gotta say I am totally not surprised by this, I love you to bits but I saw your sadness today - we are all here for you my darling one


----------



## lollipops

Oh Claire - its breaking my heart to hear u like this   what can anyone possibily say to make u feel better, its so so unfair and cruel that your in this position. You (and dial & angel & Rach) all did a very brave thing today, you spent time with babies, which is something only strong women could handle & do. It's bound to have dragged up feelings and emotions & I really wish you didn't have to feel this way. Is there no chance of cycling again? I know you worry about your egg quality but my eggs are knackard too, and yet it still worked. My ovaries are done in, I've been warned I may start the menopause anytime, the embryos transfered on my last cycle were fractured and low grades and had to be put back on day 2 as they were concerned they wouldn't survive in the lab. I know its all easier said than done, the emotional strain of tx is a whole different ball game and if you can't face tx emotionally then I don't blame you for wanting to not try again, its exhausting and draining. I knew that my last go was my last and whether it worked or not I knew I couldn't do it anymore. I do think physically your still in with a chance though hun, and maybe its something to mull over? 

Think the world of you girls & all you have all been through and faced.x


----------



## jack12

I echo you lolli, but also agree its such a hard emotionally and financially taxing road to take with so much hope and yet uncertainty. I take my hat off to you girls for being around babies, I cant even do it now!!!! sending big hugs to those who need them.  . As you can see, am at work.......geeeeez im tired   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- as I said yesterday, please don't be so hard on yourself, you need to give yourself a break hunny  and although you may be able to cope for a while, you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel the way you do, as prepared as we think we are to "come to terms" with things we never really are fully prepared. It's still early days my lovely and the pain is still so very raw, you and I both know you don't like feeling like you're not dealing with it but this is totally different poppet


----------



## dialadink

Oh doddy. I wish I could take away your pain, really I do. 
I know you fought bloody hard to keep bold of your emotions yesterday, but you mustn't be so hard on yourself and u must go through those emotions. Don't bottle it up honey. If u are feeling good about life then that's great, but when you aren't please know u can always turn to us for support.   whatever you are feeling or thinking please let us help you through. U don't have to be 'ok'. 
I know u and DF agreed at the outset that your three 'go's' were the limit, which is easy to say at the outset, but who knows how u will feel in time. I think the emotional pain is far greater than the physical and mentally it takes A LOT to do what we do with this ivf malarkey. So tx is always a big decision to make, brave to endure and equally brave to walk away from. I wish I could heal your heart and mind poppet. Please know I am ALWAYS here for a hug, and rant, a scream or just company. Lots of love . xxxx 

Morning everyone! 

I see there are some shots that have appeared on **...   will try to set aside five mins to pop my dodgy phone shots on today... They r dodgy though!  

Feeling a bit emosh myself this morning but it just makes me sad we all have to share this same pain, which I understand never goes away. I take a lot of comfort from the fact that despite the horrible pain I have experienced I have good things that have come from this journey... All of you. Some of the beatest friends a girl could wish for! Luff u all oodles!  Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Morning Dial - 

How's things? Your right with what u said to doddy, the emotional side of tx is grueling & hard to cope with. I know I'm not exactly in the same boat anymore but I can & do remember how hard tx is. The pain of infertility never leaves you, infact i had a bitter moment this morning as a friend told me she was pregnant after trying for a year. She then went on to calling her baby a miracle child?! Ermmm, I don't class trying naturally for a child a 'miracle' & whilst I can sympathise with how hard it is trying month after month the bottom line is she's pregnant and she is pregnant the good old fashioned way....something that I know us girls would give our right arm for!  No one can possibly understand what its like to be labelled 'infertile' or ' can't concieve naturally' unless they have been there, its as simple as that. That's why we are all here and all friends, we share one huge bond and no matter what life throws at us or the different paths we may take we will always understand each other - we just 'get it'. x


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I echo what the other ladies have said, I can't say i know what you are going through because I am not in your position, I know how I feel that I have tried for over 4 years to conceive and have had 2 TX's and 2 MC'S, how painful and hurtful that is, trying to put myself where you are is impossible but I know how infertility feels and I want to give you a massive 

*lollipops* My neighbour who I mentioned awhile back-she has a 13 year old, I saw her before Xmas and saw she was heavily pregnant. When she had the baby, I would cross the road so I didn't have to speak to her. One day she purposely crossed to speak to me. She was all smiles and asked how I was, I smiled and said fine (I had just miscarried our FET pregnancy) and then she started saying 'well this little one is our miracle baby, we tried for a year for her'. I couldn't help myself, I said 'I have been trying for over 4 years, have had a natural pregnancy but MC at 8 weeks, I then had IVF and that didn't work, I then had FET and lost that baby and we are still trying'. She now crosses the road to avoid me.

*dial* 

Big squeeze and a hello to everyone 

AFM-My mum gave me a gift-a figurine of a girl, holding a 'balloon' with the word 'HOPE' in it, she has no face, so no expression so you can interpret it how you like. I cried because I really didn't think my mum understood  She was knitting a baby cardi and showed me, I said I didn't like the colour but whoever it was for would love it as it was a lovely pattern, she said it was for me  and that it made her feel better by doing something for us, in the hope that one day her longed for grandchild would wear it. I felt awful and said that if she finished it, then that would be the cardi the baby would come home form hospital wearing.

My father in Law asked us over for dinner yesterday afternoon so we went (I wasn't in the right frame of mind to go + I am bleeding heavily but DH doesn't see them very often) he picked us up and when we were about to leave, the conversation led to TX. They wanted to know where we are at, so we explained, my mother in law started crying and said it was so unfair that such a lovely couple had to go through this to get a baby, that set me off and I feel even worse because they want it as much as we do 

I just want to hide away until it's a yes or no. I feel a massive weight, all eyes are on me to succeed. Maybe I am going about this in the wrong way and need to change my way of thinking.

This is so hard 

http://www.demdaco.com/Hope/26163,default,pd.html?start=18&cgid=1050005&brandId=WT This is the figuarine


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Big big   all round this morning, I have to say I thought that being as lucky as dh and I are to have our beautiful boys it would ease the upset, and it does to a certain extent but, I feel others pain much more now than ever before, especially for you girls here, we have become so close and gone through so much. As much as I love our meets, I know how upsetting it can be, and know what you will all be feeling when we say goodbye and that truly breaks my heart, and I have shed more tears at how unfair it is for the suffering that you all go through than anything else, I just wish with all my heart that I could change things for all of you


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks for all your words girls, was a bit ratted and very emotional, guess its gonna come & go.

Made £77 today so not too bad, more importantly I came home with nothing extra lol!!


----------



## dialadink

Well done doddy! Very restrained of u! xx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - well done for the money you made hun - glad you still got out and on with the task in hand - and yay to more money for the wedding fund. You are an incredible lady who I admire very much, and you will have good days and bad days, as we have all already said, just go with it babe - its still very early days - luff ya lots   

Dial - I hate that we all have to suffer this pain but feel truly blessed to be able to call you all my friends, for that I will always be thankful  

Love to all


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, well done on braving the weather and making some cash. You are much stronger than you can imagine Hun. We all think you are the bestest  

So what has everyone been up to today


----------



## lollipops

Wow, so is that money going in the wedding kitty then Doddy?     

Hi Rachel- Well I have been clothes shopping and discovered I am a fat munter!    So diet starts tomorrow (boo hiss) what have you been doing? 

x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Lolli, fat number ??   you are NO WAY fat. I've seen the pics. Did you buy anything nice?. Good luck with the diet. I'm trying to knuckle down to lose another half atone but it just not happening.

I've just done some house work and popped out for a spot of lunch then walked the doggies. Nothing exciting but it's been nice.

I hope everyone is having good evenings.

Am I just getting old and grumpy or does anyone else get sick of everyone crying on xfactor


----------



## lollipops

Rach - yes I am fat, I just don't feel good about myself, which means gym! Having said that my weight gain is more than worth it! You don't look like u need to loose any weight yourself! I took Alf out this morning, DH has been doing it since DB was born but i wanted some bonding time with my big boy, it was lovely taking him out on my own, we were out for an hour, he found a fellow staffy to play with and a puppy Labrador - he was loving it.  

I have to record xfactor as DH HATES it! If I try & watch it he moans the entire time so I would rather record it & watch it when he's at work - but yes i do find the blubbering a bit cheesy! Especially when the judges start sobbing!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Lolli, if you don't feel good about yourself then good for you wi going to the gym. It will be nice for you to have some 'you' time as well.

I'm a size 12-14 but would like to be a comfortable 12. My theory is if I lose half a stone then I can be naughty & not worry as I have a half stone cushion before my clothes start getting tight and I have to diet again. 

My DH is watching the golf and getting annoyed so I'm just browsing clothes on the iPad.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girlies! 

Doddy- well done you! Every little bit helps    

Angel- hey gorg! How ya doing? All packed yet?  

Dial- hello poppet, how was your day Hun?  

Lolli- you're by no means alone in The 'don't feel good about me' thing   I feel the same Hun, you'll get there sweetie  

Rachel-   to golf! Ave you made any purchases?  

Hi everyone else


----------



## dialadink

Hi girls! 

Lolli - really? I thought u looked teeny tiny in your pics, but if u aren't comfortable in your own body then go for it hun. Xx

Rachel - bought anything lovely yet? Sounds like u have had a lush day ... Shame about dh's viewing habit! Boring! x

Angel - ooh yeah. Getting everything washed and ironed ready for the holibobs? I want unto enjoy every minute of it my lovely. Xx

Kt - I'm ok thanks Hun. Been busy bee here n there today. Helping dh sort the tax on the cars, washing etc, gym, shopping ( only got boring gym stuff and some pj's for dh - where's wally ones!) we decided to have a little drive and then went to visit my sister! Now chilling in front of the tv. What have u and the family been doing? How was mil? Has she done that ironing yet Lol xx

Has anyone heard from Jen since yesterday xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- you certainly have been a busy bee!   lovely! Well done for squeezing the gym in    our bil fom Aus came over, lovely to see him, very   to see him go, and really missed sil   mil was well erm...as annoying as ever   made a 'kin mess of my kitchen   Jen text me yesterday to say she'd had a lovely day and she just made it home for bath time  
Exciting news... Sebastian started crawling!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, that is soooooo exciting. I bet he was trying to find his aunties and that's why he started to crawl


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

hee hee   I reckon!


----------



## lollipops

Wow Kt major milestone! Clever Seb! How's the weaning going? X

Dial - how u finding the gym? I'm hoping i get into it, I usually get fed up of mine after a month. My DH has where's wally pjs! X


Rach - I was a size 10 & am now a 14, which isn't by any means big but I just feel big (if that makes sence!) I have one hell of a wobbly tummy! Lol.x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- mmm the weaning   Sometimes the boys really enjoy feeding themselves, but sometimes they get really frustrated with it   feel like I'm constantly feeding them or clearing up after them   I'd much prefer to be playing with them as I'm sure they would too!   they'll get there  
How's your beautiful little girl? Is she sleeping?


----------



## Faithope

Have I upset everyone?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

You haven't upset me Hun! Why what's up? What makes you think that?


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Just want to send my love and   to everyone.  Got mw tomorrow, also visiting my mum in hodpital, then brother after so will hopefully get on to posr Tuesday.  Miss you all x


----------



## lollipops

Faith - don't be daft, why do u think that?   

Good luck with your appointments catherine, not much longer for you now  


Kt - r u doing 'baby led weaning' ? No DB wasn't asleep when I sent my last post, she was screaming 
But she finally passed out at 11pm, and has just woke up for a feed now. She's still a complete nightmare at night, but she's much better in the day time.x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! Flipping   here  

Lolli- yes I'm doing baby led weaning most of the time, but the boys Get way to frustrated with ready brek so they are fed that and yogurt   it feels weird because it goes against everything I learnt at college   feels like I'm constantly feeding...milk...food...clearing up...milk...food...clearing up! I'm sure it will get easier as they become more proficient at it   
I'm glad DB is better during the day for you Hun, hopefully the nights will follow soon  

Catherine- lovely to see you! How have you been sweetie? Hope all ok with the mw  

Morning everyone else!


----------



## lollipops

Your boys will get there Kt, just takes time. Think I'm going down the old fashioned way of weaning myself & may have to start in a month!


----------



## Faithope

I am going   I got upset that my post wasn't acknowledged   I am feeling really odd, couldn't sleep last night and when I finally drifted, I got a massive night sweat. Then needed to wee, then my alarm went off. So am dreading work as I am not even awake properly.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   bloody hormones! I think yesterday was a bit of an emosh day for many of us, and alot of the posts were meant for everyone, mine was  
Sounds like you have a lot of support from family hun, maybe more than you realised, the things your mum has done by buying you the figurine and knitting for you is so lovely and thoughtful and goes to show how much they want this for you and they know how much you want it too   I'm sorry you seem to be suffering so much, try not to put so much pressure on yourself, you need to be as relaxed as you can be to make a happy little snuggly home for that embie


----------



## lollipops

Oh faith - sorry if u felt like I missed you out, that wasn't my intention   like Kt I just wrote some general posts to everyone really, rather than detailed personals but please don't feel like you have done something wrong and please don't get upset over it - be strong for that embryo that's waiting for you! I know its hard to be overly enthusiastic when your pinning all your hopes on one frosty but try to believe in yourself & that special little poppet!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Sounds as though those that made it had a lovely, albeit emotional, day on Saturday   So sorry I wasn't there but I'm definitely coming to the London meet   I NEED to go and have a peek at the photos on **  

Lolli, Sorry that your nights with Darcey-Bella are still a struggle  

Kt, Wow Sebastian crawling  Have you already baby proofed your house? 

Faith,   Sorry that you are feeling so pants with DR   It will be worth it in the end though   

Catherine, Hope the mw goes okay. How's your Mum at the moment?

AFM - Busy, Busy, Busy, getting everything ready for Ed's Christening on Saturday. I don't know what I was thinking when I said I would have it here and to all the catering and everything as well   Going to make up a big pot of chilli today and freeze. Really getting worried about the weather now, the met check website I use for long term forecasts seems to change every day, going from bright sunshine to torrential rain   Does anyone know how far in advance I can decorate a cake using ready to roll icing?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- brave woman! All that prep    chilli sounds perfect   I really hope the weather is good for Saturday and Eds special day   I'll   for sunshine   not sure about the ready roll icing, sorry! 
I have to say the house is not quite ready for crawling but soft corners have been on our coffee table for a while as its low and Sebastian's been rolling towards it for a while now, will have to start putting plug socket thingys in now   and just had a look at stair gates, but think I may have a few weeks before we really need those


----------



## Angel10

KT -     to Sebastian - just need Harrison to copy him and then the fun really begins   

Belle - you are a very brave woman to have everyone back to yours    I hope you have someone to help you out with all your arrangements! As for ready roll, I think if it were me I would leave it as long as possible before putting it on only from fear the colouring could come through from the cake - though I could be talking out of my ****


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- morning poppet   how are you?


----------



## Angel10

Oops pressed send to early   

Faith - I think the drugs are making you a little sensitive hun, I would take that as a positive, means they are working and preparing you for you precious embie. I echo what KT said about your Mum, you are very lucky she wants this for you all so much xx

Pray - I am thinking of you   

Catherine - good luck with all your appointments lovely   

  everyone else - gotta go, got another friggin dentist appointment    also had a very truamatic w/end curtosey of my darling ds - now not wanting to go away


----------



## Angel10

KT - I will pm you when I am home gorgeous - could use some of your lovely KT Cuddles right now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh hunny   sending you a great big one right now!


----------



## lollipops

Angel - oh hun   here for u if u want to talk


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- keep meaning to say I LOVE your new avetar pic of little DB it's gorgeous!   really must update mine


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Faith - Sorry, I was caught up in my own bubble and didn't acknowledge your post    Hope you're not feeling too grim now

ANgel - Oh no, whats happened??  Hope the dentist is kind

Belle - Wow!  Sounds like a lot of prep!  As for the ready to roll, if its on sponge, I think it can be done up to 3 days in advance, bit longer if on fruit cake!  Hope Saturday is lovely & sunny for you.

Mrs Rock - Loved the pics from Emilia's day Saturday, you all looked lovely 

KT - Oh my - now you're in trouble with crawling!!  No stopping them now 

A big hello to Dial, Lollipops, Zoe, Jen, Catherine, Peahead, and everyone else i've missed!!


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies, feel tons better with your kind words, just popped home for lunch so will catch up after work. Had another hot flush at work, so   I seem to be reacting really well to D/R  

 you all xxxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

think I'll have to do personals when I get home tonight.....crazy silly at work today but dial and lolli mentioned where's wally made me NEED to share this pic with you, hope it puts a smile on everyone's faces as I think smiles and hugs are needed going on the past couple of days posts   

hope it works......


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - what a lovely picture, certainly put a smile on my face 

Doddy - how are you feeling today my lovely 

Faith - sometimes I find it hard to keep up on here and miss posting to everyone, especially when I am struggling myself  but glad you are ok x

Dial - Hope you are ok darling, glad you got some time with dh, even if it was at the gym  my dh enjoyed the cake I brought home for him thank you 

Off to give dh his holiday haircut and going to let him cut mine, could be interesting!









And thank you for your support as always -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- hey you! How's you today?  

Faith-  

Zoe- boooo to being busy at work! What's that all about   did you have a nice weekend Hun? 

Angel- now, you cutting dhs hair   dh cutting your hair     hope its ok!


----------



## Angel10

KT -        he actually was doing a good job, I did get the guide lines for him though - he has just been called out for the fire brigade and I have managed to finish it myself - just as well cos he was getting a little sissor happy


----------



## dialadink

Angel - This letting the hubby cut your hair has got me in stitches hun!   You obviously trust him... So, now you have finished it off (typical man - start something and not finish it - lol ) does it look lush? I'm sure it does!   
Are you all ready for the off? Hope all is ok with DS. Sending you some     in case you need them. I'll send you some more to take away with you - make them last though hunny... don't be frivolous (sp) with them or share them out or anything!!   xx

KT -         Clever Sebastian - I deffo think he is trying to find his FF aunties bless him. 
I did laugh at your comment about MIL leaving your kitchen in a mess.. erm I think we did a pretty good job of making a mess of it on Saturday for you.   xx

Doddy - Hey poppet - what's on the agenda this week? Anything much? What day are the IL's (to be) going to be home - I am so excited about you booking the 'W'. Then you can get those 'save the date' thingys sent out!  

Faith - Sorry hun - I too think I was swept up in all the emotion of the weekend, at least you clearly have A LOT of support in your family. You are so lucky to have that. Much as it isn't pleasant it sounds like the DR is going really well. Funny how quickly you forget what that's like isn't? All worth it though I think. Keep your chin up.  

Zoe - This being busy thing is just so inconvenient isn't it? It's calmed down a bit this afternoon - but I feel it is just the calm before the storm!  
Loved the pic - soo cute! 
So how was your weekend? Busy - lovely pics on YOUR ** too! Shame you were not with us though.   xx

catherine - Hope all ok today - thanks for your messages - I think I need to reply to you... When I get 5.   xx

Belle - WOW!! Busy week for you this week. I agree with Doddy about the icing - I think about 3 days is the limit. I will be   that the weather holds out for little ED's special day. We will be expecting lots of pics you know for his FF aunties to coo over!  

Lolli - Have you got any idea when you might be scheduling in an essex meet? I have so much going on this month but I don't want to miss seeing you and Miss DB.. or anyone else that can squeeze it in, so was hoping to work around when you may be visiting. xx

What a naff old day weather wise. Bit depressing looking out at that. 
Well it's oct now... where has this year gone to? Its bonkers. 
Off to gym tonight - though I think just a splish about in the pool.  
Day one of the diet (well healthier eating anyway) so far. so good. 

KT- what's the plan about the weigh in thingy? You might have to PM me. I NEEEED to know!   xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- phew! Glad you managed to finish your hair off   hope this place you're going to doesn't mind you being rudey nudey, your suitcase is going to be so full of hugs there won't be any room for clothes!  

Dial- I've been having a little think about the weigh in   I'll pm you later sweetie   and the kitchen on Saturday was positively organised compared to the mil, all she did was chop salad and I found a trail of cress and lettuce leaves in the cats bowls


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> cress and lettuce leaves in the cats bowls


OMFG - My theory is she mixed the salad up in that then!!! 

Dial - thank you for all your luffly cuddles - and I promise I aint sharing them with no one! Enjoy your gym or swim tonight hunny - its all good xxx


----------



## Angel10

KT - ohhh meant to say, share share share about the weigh in - I soooo need to be a part of this list   

Faith - I have to say I agree with Dial, you are very very lucky to have family support  you, alot of us dont and also, I think you really should try and turn your thoughts into positive ones if you can. The reason I say this is that Wayne told me how important it is to try and keep up a positive attitude as and when you can, every chance we all get is that one step closer to our dream - I know it dosent always work but you have to remember this COULD well be your time, relish it, embrase it - you are very lucky to have this opportunity - alot of people dont x


----------



## dialadink

Angel - I forgot to add the hugs...                               Hope that's enough to last you poppet. xxx


----------



## Angel10

Dial -    you make me laugh so much - you are totally gurrrrjussss    thanks for the hugs, they should last me but may need a top up by the w/end - am  I have access to FF or I will go


----------



## dialadink

oh you soooo better have access to FF hunny or we will all go bonkers! xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey - here's some holiday                    from me too 

And I neeeeed to be in on the weight loss plan too please!!

Dial - You asked about my week, well, cinema tomorrow night, Ultravox with me bro Wed nite, Archery Thurs, out with work Fri, got my wig chop then handsome nephew staying over Saturday and Sunday got to try and book Glasto tix!! Phew!!  And work of course on top!!  Hopefully outlaws are back today or tomorrow, will have to pester DF to call them!

Angel & KT - I'm ok, thanks for asking, still feel a bit shell-shocked in a way, very weird but it'll pass in time, one day at a time eh 

Righto, nearly hometime, not done much construtive today, ordered a sample pocketfold for invites, ordered some artificial flowers so I can mock-up bouquet ideas and thats about it!!!  
Catch ya tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi peepies I am just home from the naming ceremony weekend!  I have been following on here and on ** and saw the fabby meet up pics.  My blackberry does not let me post on FF and I don't know why, so frustrating, probably operator error I'm sure.  If anyone knows the secret please share   


So pleased you had a lovely time on Saturday and I know all the stirred up feelings are hard to deal with.  Kind of a bittersweet day I guess.  But you all look wonderful ladies in the photos, as do the bubbas!

E's naming day went off so so well           .  I have had the perfect weekend and I didn't have too much pain from the travelling and all in all it has been fantastic.  I don't have any pics yet as my sister took a load for me so I will prob have to wait until kingdom come for her to send them but I live in hope!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- I would say that ordering sample invites and flowers was constructive hun     

MrsRock- oh I'm so glad you had a fabulous weekend! From what you told me, it could have been nothing less   keep on your sisters case though as we NEEEED to see pics


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  thanks hun, the weird thing is, I feel like I have no control of my mind at the mo  I can't think straight, I am so tired and I can't seem to catch up with myself-does that make sense? It's the meds that's making me this way, not my way of thinking because I feel 'cloudy'...hopefully when I go down to one sniff, then I can get my PMA back  you let your DH loose on your hair  brave lady  Thanks for the advice hun xxx

*dial*  thank you too hun, I do have alot of support but to me in my present way of thinking is seeing that as even more pressure to get that BFP  D/R has alot to answer for and yes, I had totally forgotten what DR does to your head  So you are off to the gym-whats one of them?  well done you, I am a gym virgin and plan to stay that way....for now 

*doddy*  thank you to you too  Bouquets, have you seen the brooch ones? They are unusal and pretty, must be heavy though  do you have a favourite flower?

*KT*  thank you, so you have a crawler!  Now the fun really starts! Bless him 

*Bathbelle* How exciting hun! I remember DS's christening when he was 4 months old-I got his gown on (I know, I know) and put him on the middle of my double bed, turned my back and the little sod had rolled OFF the bed, smacked his head on the chest of drawers and had a lovely lump for the photo's (he was fine) how the hell at 4 months, he managed to roll, to this day I will never know! Bad mummy moment that haunted me for years  Hope it goes well and the weather is good to you xxx

*lollipops* How is DB's colic now? She seems more content now, hope its a turning point for you both  So what have you bought for yourself for your winter wardrobe?

*zoe*  how is being back at work?

*Mrs Rock*  Glad the naming ceremony went well 

To anyone I have missed 

AFM AF seems to be subsiding  and I feel a stone lighter. Having an early night tonight, the night sweats are horrid  and DH isn't helping with his hints of being horny  I am far from it and I told him last night to put a bloody DVD on and use his hand!  Think he knew then to shut up..... oops  we have had  since the last time I mentioned on here that we hadn't, but once AF comes, no way.

Blood test at the clinic on thursday at 8.30am and start Progynova on sunday (Homeland 2 day  ) so hopefully my spirits will lift....

Big love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=5K5&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1366&bih=651&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=kFNfGRo5JQbxdM:&imgrefurl=http://chicvintagebrides.com/index.php/bridal-accessories/heirlooms-of-the-future-vintage-brooch-bouquets-from-noaki/&docid=udt2GPhQWMhuWM&imgurl=http://chicvintagebrides.com/wp-content/upLoads/2012/06/silver-brooch-bouquet.jpg&w=570&h=409&ei=xsxpUMOHKYeW0QXtnIDADg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=354&sig=109890816142731997683&page=3&tbnh=141&tbnw=188&start=34&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:34,i:216&tx=119&ty=63

Think these are like marmite-you either love or hate...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-IVORY-BROOCH-PEARL-WEDDING-BOUQUET-/370657799165?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item564ced2bfd

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh bugger Faith - thats my surprise spoiled!!!  LOL!!  Been collecting brooches for weeks but having flowers mingled in, I just love these 
Enjoy your early nite x


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - ohhhh am loving all the wedding plans and ideas   and one day at a time with everything else my darling - we are always here for you, and as I said before, I am just up the road if ya need some hugs 

Faith - as I said, dont under estimate the power of the d/regging drugs - and stop being so hard on yourself, its a rocky road but  it will be worth all the ups and downs 

Right, all those in favour of some diet support say







KT and I have been talking about setting something up and have agreed it would be good to do something privately away from here so then the thread wont be all consummed with us talking about diets  the idea will be to weigh in on a monday and you dont have to say what you weigh but you can have a goal if preffered or just be on their for general chit chat. Whoever is interested either pm me or KT - could be fun


----------



## lollipops

Kt & Angel - count me in !   just pm me with the how's & what's .x


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - have added you on ** hun


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Well I've finished crying at the battersea dogs home program and had my bath so thought I'd pop on and 'see' my special ladies.

Angel, can I join the weight loss thingy too?. It will help me keep on the straight and narrow and stop me gaining if that's ok?
I hope things with DS are not too serious. I completely understand how you feel about the holiday. I hate flying and can never settle when away so I don't enjoy it like other people do  

KT, I can't believe your little man is crawling. I thought you put those things on the corner of your table for me as you had heard how clumsy I am  

Lolli, I meant to say the other day about your bonding session with alf. I bet it made you smile seeing him with the other doggies. Just what the doctor ordered I say.

Dial, my DH enjoyed the cake too. You do know that means we will need another one at the next meet up. Do you think it's worth trying to organise a lakeside meet for November ?

Doddy, looks like a busy week for you Hun. We will have to see pics of any mock up Bouquets etc.

Mrs rock, I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of the naming ceremony. If we meet up in lakeside do you think you will be able to come? If you don't fancy driving over dartford bridge I'm happy to drive if you came to mine.

Faithope, try and keep your eye on the light at the end of the tunnel and remember these nasty feelings etc will be over soon.

Pray, I hope you are having e better day today  

Zoe, I bet you are having some lovely squished with that gorgeous boy of yours. Just one more day then you have him all to yourself on Wednesday.

Well I only ordered some jeggings from Dorothy Perkins and put a bid in on a next jumper on eBay. I think that was quite well controlled don't you?


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I never know when you are pulling my leg or not...  Have I really spoilt your surprise??  Bugger


----------



## doddyclaire

Lol faithope, ahh its ok, I was gonna hold that detail back but I reckon I'd have blabbed soon enough!!


Hi peahead, very restrained


----------



## lollipops

RACH - I love that battersea dogs programme - has me in tears too & I love the positive light that it puts staffies in. but its so upsetting seeing some of the dogs who have been abused  


DB very bad tonight, dh has took her into the kitchen to try & calm her down as she seems to like the sound of the extractor fan in there!? Wierd child! She has second jabs tomorrow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Rachel-   those corners need more stick, he's been crawling over to them and pulling them off!   and you were very controlled Hun!  

Lolli- poor little DB   maybe you should download some white noise and leave it to play for her at night   hope she's ok with her jabs tomorrow hunny, big   for both of you


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Lolli, hopefully the fan works for DB. Does she like a drive in the car? KT's idea of White noise sounds good.

KT, Sebastian is such a cheeky boy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

morning everyone! 

Angel- when are you off? Or have I missed you?    

Pray- thinking of you sweetie   haven't forgotten about the list, I'll pm you later darlin'


----------



## dialadink

Morning lovely ladies! 

Rachel - VERY restrained! I am impressed! 
A November meet sounds good to me, especially as we won't see u in December!   from the sound of all the interest in the 'weight loss thingy' it'll be salads all round!   

Kt - cheeky little Sebastian stealing the corner wotsits! Probably just trying to entice Harrison over! Lol. xx

Angel - have a wonderful, romantic, peaceful, but fun holiday with dh. U both deserve it. Can't wait to hear all about it. Safe journey poppet! xxxx

Doddy - ooh wedding plannage - me like! 
Sounds like a bit of a full on week hunny.   

Lolli - bless DB with her extractor. Now u know what to get her for Xmas! Lol xx

Faith - not long now til u reduce the evil sniff.! 

Mrs rock - we so neeeed those pics! Who do I need to hassle? Lol
Glad u had a fan day and also ur back held up to the journey! xxx

Thinking of our MIA mums to be. U must all be blooming with mega bumps by now! Xx

Well I had a bit of a wobbly evening last night. Not entirely sure why. 
Lots of   we didn't make it to gym cos I looked stupid and blotchy faced! Feel a little better today but  of right.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   bless you poppet, sweetie you are bound to have times when your feelings creep up on you for what seems to be no reason, but please just remember, there IS a reason   be kind to yourself, you are allowed to be upset and sad, use those times to grieve sweetie, no one expects you to be able to deal with things so soon   always here for you darlin'


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - honey here's a buclet load of            from me, you need to have these wobbles hun - as the girls keep on telling me (you included) its only natural


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - dont leave home until 2am wednesday morning - so am still here    have you heard from Pray hunny? just hope she is ok    what are your plans today?   

Dial - ohhh my darling girl - it is totally understandable you had a wobble my lovely - and its ok    I think sometimes we all want to feel ok all the time and wobbles do come as a shock but its your body and mind telling you it wants to repair itself and bring you back to the you you used to know   always here for you   

Rach - loving the thought of another meet so soon - think we neeeeddddd to do this once a month   

Mrs R - so glad you enjoyed your day with your lo - must have been a mixed bag of emotions   

Doddy - morning lovely   

Zoe - another work day?    hope you are finding it a little easier with each day   

Pray/Jack - I do worry so about you girlies     

Faith - hope today is a better day for you


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

I'll join the weight thingy too please (had to say that before I forget!)

off to "my room"      to express so back in a mo and am determined to do decent personals, especially as I literally have naff all work to do today


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - You and that room ... reminds me of DH going on about his 'room' at the clinic... funny - we were talking about those 'rooms' on Saturday.   
Anyway, yay to having no work to keep you away from here - although it must be frustrating as I know there is somewhere you would MUCH rather be...  
So excited your tickets are booked. Feel I need to do some planning myself.. not that there is much to plan for me, but you know - I don't want to feel left out!   xx

Kt, Angel and Doddy - thanks for the hugs girls. Been thinking and chatting this morning and I have a feeling that my hormones are doing something. I had a bit of a short fuse one minute and then all sad the next.. WTF - Can only mean one thing.  Had some feelings that there is something going on in my ovaries last couple of days - I guess that's a good sign.....? That and the fact that I eventually spoke to my dad last yesterday and it upset me and also felt like hard work - considering we have always been so close it was really strained and not nice. So that started me off.. got me thinking I guess. Getting my mind wandering to a place where all the sad things are kept    Anyway, i'm still going though the motions I guess.  

.... and on to happier 'stuff' Please add me to the weight oojameflip. 

Loving all the planning for the December meet that seems to be happening. 

Belle & Emerald - have you booked your tickets yet?


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, just a quick one to leet you all know i am still alive ! Feeling really rough so reading when i can but not really up to posting or personals but miss you all   babies are fine just me thats cr*p so that makes it all worth it. 

Loving the new pics girls. Would love to see pic of the meet up if someone could put it on here. It sounds like you all had a fab if emotional time. 

Lots of love &    to all will be back when I can.

P.S. Angel have a fantastic holiday & try not to worry to much


----------



## Angel10

Pray - awww thank you my darling    just wishing you better asap     

Zoe -   for having to go off to 'the room' x

Dial -  there is still so very much going on for you darling, including things with your dad and we know how difficult that is    cut yourself some slack my precious - your body is getting back into shape


----------



## Angel10

Oh and Dial and Zoe - I have added you to the ** thingymewotsit


----------



## zoe25

dialadink said:


> oojameflip


oooooh I LOVE that word...might have to use it at least once a day 

dial, lots of     for you and those cheeky hormones, I guess you are right that it good but it is a bit of a reality check too I would imagine. So sorry it felt like hard work with your dad sweetie, I hate it when minds start wandering, I left work early yesterday in streams of  and that's without everything you have been through. I so feel for you and wish I was able to give you a hug at the weekend. I love the last line on your ticker too 

angel, crikey you were good letting dh loose on your gorgeous hair, dread to think what would happen if my dh was let loose  I hope you are now getting excited and not anxious about your hols, it will be such a lush lush break for you both. not long now, are you all packed  

rachel, gutted you won't be at the december meet, just make sure there are lots of pics taken at other other southern meet ups....why do I feel like I live in timbuktoooooooo......all the people I want to see live down south! well done on watching battersea dogs home thing, I still can't yet, pathetic isn't it, just had lovely storm speyed and she gets to go out tomorrow, she will be bouncing all over as she's been so sad when she's had to stay in bless her! Anyway, jealous of that cake at the weekend, who made it? (I know nosey aren't I!) 

doddy, ooooh aren't your future in laws back yet....we neeeeed you to get that date booked, I'm so excited for you, because I went away to get married I never did any of this wedding stuff so I am now living my wedding (really have to check I don't write weeding!!!!) planning stage through you  you've got a busy week on lady, trust work to get in the way  well done for making it through the meet up, must have been a bit tricky and I admire you for your courage, I don't know why we can't just have a separate box for all these pesky hormones and emotions that for me sneak tears out  

kt, eeeek so excited for sebastian, I bet he's winding harrison up something chronic   crazy that they are growing up isn't it. How are you doing anyway? don't feel like I've really heard how you are recently apart from the mil irritations  do you get the feeling sometimes that people no longer ask how you are? I prefer it to be honest but I always prefer to hide in the background  

mrs rock, you need to add me on ** so I can see what's going on (only if you want to mind you), so glad you had such a good weekend and yes definitely get pestering your sister for those pics 

lolli, sorry to hear DB was unsettled last night but hope the days are still growing more and more contented for her and you. I love all your video's and pics on **. How's you doing now anyway, apart from knackered and knackered 

faithope, sorry the DR is kicking your **** but you are doing so well and just think that lovely embie is simply ready and waiting for you, I have everything crossed for you and hope when you are down to one sniff you feel a little better about things  

pray, how are you doing, can't be the best if you haven't been able to post, here's lots of hugs for you to get through whatever you need to get through    

jack, how's you, on nights again..cack! is your bladder behaving now (what a bizarre quetion to ask anywhere but here ) 

catherine, need to see your latest bump snap lady, did all go well with the mw? 

belle, will be having everything crossed for lovely weather this weekend and will be waiting for lovely snaps too 

emeraldlite, I never seem to be around at the same time as you  you are still coming to the dec meet aren't you??  oooh love your updated ** pics esp the pirate  

jen, ellen and lauren are fabulous, hope all is going well for you all 

now have complete brain freeze, don't think it's worked that hard for a while so I am sorry for the news I've missed and will feel pants for people I have missed too, love and hugs to you all - FANTASTIC pics from the weekend ladies, you are all so gorgeous x x

ahh just seen your post pray, so sorry you are feeling pants but also quietly relieved your babies are well


----------



## Mrs Rock

My sister told me off for mithering her but has sent me some pics!  Going to put them on ** in a min (Zoe of course I will add you lovely   ) but here's some as Pray asked to see one or two.  Pray, so glad you posted this morn was starting to get worried about you   

Here's 2 during the ceremony:






and this was during afternoon tea after the ceremony




Will prob delete them from here at the end of the day for privacy


----------



## lollipops

Looked like a beautiful day Mrs rock!   you all look lovely! Where was the venue? X

Zoe - bless you & your 'milking room' ! When are u starting to wean Archie? And has he settled at the childminders now? X

Dial - gosh hun, your bound to have bad days...your doing so well though, I'm sure your still hurting very much but your coping very well with what you & DH have been through lately. So wish I could have been at KT's to give u a big hug! Is it ok if I travel into london with you hun? Cant possibly do it on my own with DB and I don't know London at all, so would be completely lost! X


Angel - nearly holiday time, and boy do u need one! I can't believe your DH cuts your hair, i wouldn't trust mine with a pair of scissors, i would have an ear off for sure! So have you begun to pack? x


Doddy - ooh if your thinking of bouquets like faith posted then WOW! they are beautiful! X

Pray - my word your going through the mill aren't you. We all think of you , don't worry about posting, just concentrate on yourself. X

Oh got to cut this short, someone's woken up after a power nap! X


----------



## Ale40

Afertoon all 

Just a short notice to send a big group   and a massive      

I have been trying to text you but I am seriously short of time :/ I'll have an exam for a job competition in a couple of weeks, hence I can hardly read your latest post.

I promisse I'll be on track when that's over. 

Dial - yes, you did read it right: CD1 was on Sunday, first scan tomorrow non, and the boatload of injections arrives tomorrow morning between 8h30 and 10h30. If that fails I will get an 'emergency kit' from the clinic after the next (hopefully not!)

Lots of love to all,

Ale


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, fantastic pictures, what a lovely celebration and what a cutie pie E is   

ale, good luck for you scan tomorrow  

lolli, think I'll start weaning from the weekend ish but tbh I have no idea how I'm ever going to fit in any breakfast food for him on the days I am working, it's a squeeze enough getting a milk feed in as he has decided not to wake up until after 7   (still up two or three times through the night so don't be thinking he is sleeping through yet  ) and yes he seems quite settled with the child minder, happily goes to her full of smiles when he is awake, loves getting attention and playing with her kids and the other ones she minds so all seems good there...just me trying to make sure he has enough milk for the child minder and getting no sleep which is kicking my ****...oooh and I really have no idea when I did any amount of housework    hope you've had a nice afternoon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon! 

Am at my mums so just popping on to see 'what's occurrin'  

Angel- are you packing Hun?  

Zoe- Bless you and your 'little room'   I'm good thanks Hun, I have to say I just assume when people ask how I am that they mean the boys   unless there's emphasis on the 'you'   like you I don't mind  

Dial-   aww Hun, reckon it is your hormones me darlin'   little buggers   but yes I suppose it is a sign that you body is doing what it should  

MrsRock- nice little taster of piccies   looks great  

Pray- hey gorgous  

Ale- Tons and tons of luck sweetie   hope all good with the scan tomorrow! Let us know?


----------



## Jen74

Hi girls,

Have had no Internet for a week - dh works for talktalk and volunteered to test a new modem which of course didn't work so we had nothing. Just got back online and need to read back at least a few pages (not the 37 that I am behind though!!)

Hope you are all ok, was lovely to see some of you on Saturday, and am really gutted I will miss the Dec meet...

Love to all xx


----------



## Angel10

Yes I am packing and hating every minute of it - means I am really going and am scared, I dont want to fly and I dont want to leave ds in the middle of the night as we are leaving here at 1am - in fact I dont want to leave ds at all, though he is looking forward to some peace and quiet without us here - I know I should be happy and grateful we are having a much needed holiday but not feeling it! - think I may start on the valium now.....

Will do personals later - just had to get that off me chest


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jen- hey hunny!  

Angel- start popping those pills Hun      take a deep breath and go for it   you'll be back home enjoying the monotony of 'life' before you know it!


----------



## lollipops

Angel - oh don't Fe that way, you deserve a nice break away. Take them pills to help you calm for the flight & I'm sure once your there you will be fine. Often the thought of something is worse than actually doing it. I hope this is the case for you   . Really want you to enjoy some time out with your man, DS will be fine hun, you know that deep down. hugs for you gorgeous 

Zoe - oh yay weaning time! Maybe wake sleepy boy up earlier so you can squeeze a spoonful of food down him. They only need a tiny amount at first don't they? I'm glad he's settled with the childminder, one less thing for you to worry over (although I'm sure you still worry about him a little whilst your working) does the childminder txt u during the day? Hope you get the expressing sorted, must be hard to judge how much he needs at the minute. Would you consider him having some formula too? Hope your day at work has been ok.x


Jen - oh thats a shame you can't make the December meet up, i would have loved to see the girls. There will be other times of course! How r u keeping? X

Ale - all the very best for tomorrow, keep us posted!x


Kt - hope your having a nice time at your nuns.x


----------



## BathBelle

Angel, Have a lovely holiday. I really hope that you can relax and enjoy it hun xxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Grrr I lost a post and I actually punched a pillow and hurt my wrist ARRRGGGHHHH.  It was such a long personal one.  Got no time to write it all again now, ****** of is an understatement.  Will have to try again tomorrow.  Love to all x


----------



## Angel10

Catherine - oh hun there is nothing worse is there, especially when it has taken a long time to catch up and post    hope your wrist feels better though    I just saw your ticker and cannot believe you are over 31weeks    where has that time gone??!  I hope all is well with you and baby too   

Belle - thanks hun, and good luck with Ed's christening on sunday - I hope all goes well   

Lolli - I know I need this holiday, its just so hard with it being my first one without ds - and I know hes 18 and all that - I just cant switch off from the worry, imagine you having to go away without DB? its still the same for me, he is still my little boy! I saw your post about the jabs hun, I hope she is more settled tonight bless her   

Jen - lovely to see you too on saturday and you have 2 gorgeous girlies there    

Ale - good luck for tomorrow    

Mrs R - lovely pictures hun   

Zoe - awww it must be so hard trying to fit everything in around Archie, work and chores - need more hours in the day


----------



## Angel10

Hmmmm do I go to bed and try to sleep or stay up all night    not even sure I would sleep if I tried - what to do, dum de dum de dar la la la 

Just gotta say, am going to miss you girlies - I truly hope I can get on the internet with my phone over there


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening my lovelies! 

Hi lolli, belle, and Catherine!      

Angel- hey Hun! Mmmm, sleep, it depends on whether you're going to go to bed NOW! And if you are going to feel really pap if you get up at 1am   personally I think I wouldn't, I'd sleep when I got there on the lounger


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> I'd sleep when I got there on the lounger


I like that idea - think you are right, besides I will only lay there looking at the clock in bed! - sun lounger it is then owwwww yesss! just wanna feel EXCITED grrrrrr! hows my beautiful nephews this evening? xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

You will be excited Hun, you're just building up to it v......e......r......y.... Slowly   the boys are good thanks, we were a bit late back from my mums so they were a bit over tired but they are fast asleep now


----------



## Angel10

KT - you cheekey thing    if its that slow hopefully I will be exited by the time I return then    glad the boys are all snuggled now    mine big boy is in bed too - be very odd leaving him in bed when we go though I did ask him if he wanted me to say goodbye at 1am but for some reason he said no


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hmm yes can't think why  
So...have you sorted your lady garden all ready for holiday?


----------



## Angel10

Good heavens - you are outrageous tonight Mrs     though actually as dh did such a fab job of my head hair I let him do me lady garden - great fun


----------



## lollipops

Angel - u kinky bugger you!     i hope u get in the holiday spirit. I know your nervous & I totally get it when you say your worried about leaving DS, I know the worry never stops no matter how old they get but I truly hope that once your in the sunshine you can relax and put your feet up and you and DH can enjoy some more 'hair removal' antics!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli -      you naughty minx too    seriously though, thanks for your sweet words - I hope I will be ok too, so need this break - hope I have a full bush on my return though    How is our lovely DB after her jabs hun? xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oooo errr mrs!   and why the hell not that's what I say...why do it yourself when someone else can do it for you! 

Lolli- how's  little DB tonight after her jabs sweetie?  

Zoe- no sharing day tomorrow?


----------



## Angel10

KT - I wont tell you what he has been doing to himself with MY razor


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ooh the mind boggles!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Phew, I finally get to sit down and do a bit of a post.  Today been a bit of a blur with trying to sort out everything from 4 days away and had swimming too.  All the naming day pressies are scattered all over the sofa, no idea where I will find homes for it all but she did get some beautiful presents, lucky girl.

Angel - have a fab holiday!  Take a valium and reward yourself when you get there.  Facing your fears is so hard when it is something other people are ok with, you feel like you should be fine with it but you just aren't!  A little bit how I feel about my driving, though I am improving.  I know how you feel about leaving your DS but he will be fine.  At 18 I went off to uni without a backward glance and he will be ok whilst you're away because you'll have brought him up to cope and be a credit to you.


Dial - so sorry to hear you've had a wobble but it's so natural.  You've been through so much and it takes a while to feel back to normal again physically apart from anything else   .  
I wish I could take the suffering away from everyone who feels it.  I don't know who said a little while back when I was struggling to read on my phone that being "IVF women" is a really bonding thing but I so agree with that.  What we have gone through and some of us still go through would floor lesser women.  A lovely FF who I have known for several years on here and met up with was able to come to E's naming day and I felt so close to her knowing all we have been through. Although I haven't met you ladies on here except for Peahead we have a hugely bonding thing in common.  Please always, anyone who needs to, come here for support and I will always try to give it.  


Peahead - a Lakeside meet!  I'd be up for that.  Thank you for the offer for a lift from yours.  I certainly couldn't drive to Lakeside but I'd have to see if I could manage the drive to yours as well!  But even if I can't am sure DH would drop me off either to you or to Lakeside, he could possibly go on to Braintree to see his folks whilst I was seeing the gals.  



Zoe I'm so glad Archie is settled with the child minder.  That must be a huge relief.  What do you do for living, why is it do quiet right now?  


Lollipops I love your new DB avatar, so nice to see a lovely smiling face   



Doddy what secret did Faith let out of the bag?  What've I missed!!!



Faithope how is DRing going now, feeling any better?  I started yesterday, already feeling a bit hot and bothered but that's possibly in my mind as surely it's too soon.  



BathBelle really good luck for Ed's christening at the weekend, I hope you have a fantastic day.  


KT can I ask why you decided on BLW, if it goes against what you learned at college?  Just interested.  I am doing it the puree way, was not brave enough to do BLW plus I can barely cook so poor mite wouldn't have had much choice of dishes presented to her!  Am thinking of getting one of those fruit nets though.


----------



## Angel10

KT - Dont want to put you off your dinner     

Mrs R - thank you so much for understanding hun - means alot    so glad you had a lovely day for little E - hope we do get to do a Lakeside meet soon    good luck with weaning too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- well done on that post!   Lots of beautiful prezzies for a beautiful little girl! She deserves them too   
The BLW thing...when I was at college people would wean from 4 months, so everything was puréed and things were introduced slowly, BLW means they can have what you have obviously no added salt or sugar, and not giving the obvious allergen foods, it just seems a bit   for me to get my head round. I was going for  less effort more ease with BLW as time is limited, I seem to be doing a bit of both at the moment though   it's working for me and we seem to be getting into a good routine now   those net thingys are great, small tip though, banana and Mango are a pain to get washed out  

Angel- had my dinner!


----------



## Angel10

KT - did you make a sitr fry in the end?   

Strewth I am so tired already - dh and I both sitting here yawning away! - also ache all over, hope Im not coming down with anything


----------



## dialadink

Just popping On to wish angel a safe and happy journey! 
Have a fab time in the sun gorgeous! 

I'm off to bed. Catch up tomoz.. Xxx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - thank you my darling


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- yes we had stir fry   it was worth the wait   Hopefully you're just aching because you're tired Hun, only 2 hrs to go! Hope you and dh will have a wonderful time, in fact I'm sure you will     ENJOY!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right, I must go to bed too, sweet dreams everyone! And happy holiday angel!


----------



## zoe25

aaah too late...i meant to get on earlier to wisj angel happy holidays!!!!! oh well my wishes are there anyway x x x x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Can't sleep....this happens to me 2 nights out of 3...I wish I knew why it is driving me crackers


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R    I feel for you, I too have sleep problems x




at gatwick now...still very anxious....


----------



## zoe25

one step at a time angel, you will relax when you are ready  

mrs rock, aaah shame about your sleeping, not surprised it is driving you crackers!! oh and by the way I work in project management in the nhs and it isnt quiet at all everyone is rushed off their feet but my line manager just hasnt organised things for me, im not to do anything i used to do...ok, but she hasnt sortes what im doing instead 

and yes kt, no sharing day tomorrow (am determined to get more sleep.before wednesday really starts!!) ive decided that wednesdays are now my mini weekends and i love them ;-D


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - yay! Mini weekend is here. Enjoy!! xx

Mrs r- do u always struggle with eep or do u think it's tx playing on your mind??! xx 

Kt - that mag sounds good! Never looked at the rosemary conley diet... Might need to have a peek! x

Ok. So what is it with me And my life?  I seem to fall from one worry to another. This time my nephew. He's been out of remission for a while now but has regular check ups, anyway had his one yesterday and they say he is not developing properly (puberty wise). Needs tests done, but can be treated hopefully with hormones. That's all down to the chemo etc at a young age. Doesn't effect everyone . BUT he has these marks on his skin which worried my sis as she had seen similar during the leaukaemia so took him to docs, they said fine.  It at this check they said it looks like the marks they see when a platlet transplant is needed so could be bad news.  he is off for bloods today so we should know more this afternoon! Poor little man... He's only 12 and been through sooo much! When does the [email protected] end? Trying to stay positive and think it has to be ok cos we have had more than our share of bad times already.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- oh poppet that's just awful   Im so sorry   your poor nephew bless him!   that is ok hunny  

MrsRock-   to bad sleeping, that's just rubbish! Hope you managed to get back to sleep for a while  

Zoe- yay to mini weekend Wednesday's! I love them too   are you doing anything or staying in to snuggle and play


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Dial - Oh honey   I really hope its not bad news, you've had enough already, have some extra      from me xx

Mrs Rock -  I hate not sleeping well, and end up really grouchy

KT - Am getting the magazine today hopefully  Although am definitely not starting til next week but need to prepare!!

Zoe - Hope you're having a lovely no sharing day with Archie 

Lolli - Hey hun 

Faithope - How ya feeling?

Angel - Hope you're not checking in on us - you should be enjoying your holibobs 

Well.... looks like we've got a band sorted for the wedding!!  SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!  Am too excited!!


----------



## lollipops

Dial - oh no! I truly hope your little nephew is ok, sounds like hes had a very hard time, you certainly don't need anymore heartache. Hugs  


Angel - hope your soaking up some sunshine with a nice glass of something alcoholic in one hand! Really hope you were ok on your flight.x

Doddy - hello! A band! yessssss! Any details on that or you keeping your cards close to your chest? X

Kt - hello! What's your plans for today? X


Zoe - enjoy yoyr day off with scrummy Archie, don't be doing any housework! As if your anything like me i end up doing jobs at homr rather than just relaxing! x

Mrs R - nothing worse than not sleeping, its just horrible being awake in the night tossing and turning.x

Afm - this house hunt is seriously doing my head in ! x


----------



## jack12

thinking of you and your family dial xxxxx  xxx


----------



## dialadink

Thanks everyone - no news yet.... - they say no news is good news don't they??

Doddy - yay to the band.. awesome - I know that's something you had your   set on. have you confirmed the dates with the 'outlaws' yet? xxx

Afternoon to everyone else! xx


----------



## dialadink

Phew! results are in - all fine!     - DH has just gone round to play Fifa 13 with nephew to celebrate!   Boys eh??


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- yay for getting the band sorted Hun! That's fantastic!     

Lolli- Hey Hun! The houses you looked at the other day obviously no good then? How you and DB? 
It's our no sharing day today, but we had to pop to the shops for a friends b'day prezzie and some Arnica for Sebastian's head  

Jack- hello hunny, how are you bearing up?  

Dial- what fantastic news about your nephew! You and family must be so releived!


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Great news!! Sorry you are having such a hard time-due dates tend to bring on bad memories  

*doddy* Yay for getting the band-that's one thing I can't spoil as I have no idea your ideas on this one  I am OK, looking forward to Sunday 

*KT* 

Big hello to all 

A child in my class made me smile this afternoon, it started raining when the sun was shining and resulted in a  He said 'theres a pot of paint at the end of that'


----------



## Mrs Rock

oh yay!  Dial what a relief    You are right you have had enough of the bad times, really pleased he is ok.

My sleep problems started when I got pregnant the first time and came back the second time.  I thought it was either hormonal or the worry of pregnancy and would clear up when the baby was born but it hasn't.  I can fall asleep ok at the start of the night but either E wakes me up or I just spontaneously wake up anytime from 2am ish and then can't get back to sleep.  Now I wonder if it is related to my thyroid but the endocrinologist doesn't have any answers for that as I am on the correct medication.  Drives me insane, feel particularly cheated when E is sleeping really well and I am up anyway roaming the house and doing jobs with my eyes on stalks.  


Doddy - what kind of band are you having?


Just had some good news myself too.  I went for a back surgery routine follow up 2 weeks ago and didn't see my surgeon, I saw his registrar, who blithely dropped the bombshell that the artificial disc I have which I had been told is a new technology but was expected to outlast me is in fact likely to wear out in 10 years and I would need more surgery.  Came back devastated as it has been a very rocky road since the original surgery and I'm not sure I could cope with more, second time would be more risky as well.  So we booked an appointment to see my actual surgeon privately, and just been to see him and he got really annoyed about what his registrar had told me, said that is wrong and the disc should last and he would be telling the registrar off for saying that.  Thank heavens for that!  So that cost us £250 to be given the correct information after all but it was worth it as I have a lot of back twinges which I normally just ignore, lifting E who weighs 21 lbs does not help I'm sure, but I was starting to read into every single one of them that the disc was failing and was in a blind panic!  Massive massive phew.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- oh thank goodness your disk is going to last! As you say...big phew! That registrar could do with a   though   Worrying you like that! 
Really rubbish about the sleeping, I suppose you've tried al the herbal things?


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - YAY!!!  Fab news!!  

Mrs Rock - And same to you, well worth spending the money for the re-assurance hey 

Faith - Roll on sunday 

Hey and good evening to the rest of you, just a quickie as i'm on my way out the door to go see Ultravox!!  Blast from the past eh!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- have a fab time Hun!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - ultra who? Must be before my time.   lol.   hope u have a lush time. Xx

Mrs r - every time I have fallen pregnant I have been the same - dose off but wake about 1am til 4 or 5... That or I do t sleep at all. I was putting it down to medication. ?!?  Could any of yours be interfering with your sleep? I do knoq bow u feel and It sure is annoying ! 
Excellent news about your disc! Fancy giving u a fright like that!   xx

Kt - hey Hun, why does Sebastian need arnica? Have I missed something? xx

Faith - yes that date is looming. Guyfawkes to be precise. We will be coming home from our break that day - at least we will be together.   
Roll on Sunday for u. Xx

Lolli - house hunting is never easy but i imagine finding somewhere to rent with a dog and cat must be a nightmare.   

Just chilling on the bed with my fur baby (girl cat) she gives the best snuggles!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- evening gorgeous   ah lovely snuggles with your  fur baby   one of mine is waiting for me to sit down long enough for her to curl up on my lap  
I needed to get arnica because Sebastian bumped his head   not hard, but it left a mark and I realised I wasn't ready for bumps and bruises! He had managed to get the remote off the coffee table and it went underneath, when he tried to reach it to get it out, he knocked his forehead on the side of the table   I'm expecting more of the same, so it's Arnica at the ready!  
How ya feeling today my lovely?


----------



## dialadink

Kt - Ahh give his little Bonce a kiss from auntie dial. Sounds like this crawling is going to bring a little trouble! Lol. Bless. Any sign of Harrison wanting to get on the move? 
I'm better today thanks. Been a bit short tempered and more twingy pains. Not been emotional today though - been too flippin busy. Honestly.. Students everywhere!   
Thanks for ur pm. xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial, fantastic news about your nephew. About time you got some good news. I feel your pain about the students though I must admit some of them do make me laugh. I've even been asked out by some !!! Cheeky monkeys as I'm old enough to be their mum  

KT, sounds like there is no stopping Sebastian now. Maybe he wanted to watch something in particular on the tv.

Angel, I really hope your flight wasn't too traumatic and you are easing into holiday mode.

Mrs rock, what a blinking relief regarding the back. Look at your with your futuristic disc !!! What hospital put that in ?

Doddy, things are coming on well with the wedding. It's so lovely to see you getting excited. Are you going to have a veil? What is your colour scheme? Oh so many questions.

Lolli, I don't envy you with the house hunting. I know how much it limits you with the animals. How does alf react when DB is screaming ?

Zoe, how was your no sharing day ?

Faith, hopefully your rough patch has ended and you are starting to feel a bit better & the side effects have settled down.
Kids so come out with some lovely comments. I'd be disappointed with paint though  

Afm, recently I have been using the toilet nearly as much as angel so I had to drop a sample off at the docs this morning. I'm hoping it's just an infection and nothing too sinister. DH also had to go for an ECG today and blood tests as he has not been feeling right for a while so it's just a waiting game for us at the moment.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- bloody students   just get in ya way when you're trying to chat on here   Harrison has been moving a lot today, rolling and sliding   won't be long I don't think, then the chaos really begins  

Rachel-   crappy daytime tv was obviously getting too much for him   personally, I agree!  
 to your students asking you out! Well you are gorgeous after all  
Yes, Hope there isn't anything sinister going on with your little visits to the lav, when will you know Hun?


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, you are too lovely to me  
Results should be back in a few days. I'll probably ring on monday.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Rachel- Monday!   that's a long time to wait! Hope whatever it is clears up before then Hun!


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies,

Well my blood test wasn't a blood test-I had an internal scan   All the times before has been a blood test, then they let me know either that afternoon or the following day. The nurse said that they only do the blood test now if you haven't had a withdrawel bleed. So scan went fine, my womb is empty (tell me something I don't already know   ) the womb looks like a line, so now need to get it looking like a burger  

I can go down to one sniff this evening   so hopefully the Karen that everyone knows and loves   will be back very soon. Start progynova on sunday so out comes the hot water bottle and brazil nuts...

Other news-DS's performing arts teacher rang me at 7pm last night, saying that DS had done NO coursework and that if none were handed on on Monday, then she has no choice but to fail his first module    I am mortified because I take great interest in DS's school work. He has managed to pull the wool over my eyes for 5 weeks.

So the consquence to that is he has lost the Xbox for a week, is grounded until it is all complete and DH has also banned his ipod for a week. So wehave one unhappy DS at the moment. He is doing a trial for U19's basketball team after school today so hopefully it's not all bad...

Be back later, have to get to work now xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Peahead hope the tests come back all clear for you and your DH   .  Does Angel go a lot then!!  My disc was put in at Guys, I had a spinal fusion below it too.  Same place I had all my tx, was spending a lot of time there at one point, perhaps they should name a wing after me!!  I used to live just around the corner though at that time.  


Dial - you were at the gym late last night!  Good session?  It's interesting that you have the insommnia in pregnancy too.  Perhaps it is hormonal but I hoped it would've settled down by now.  



KT no actually I haven't tried anything herbal.  I always thought those things didn't work, but do they?  I forgot to say, how amazing that Sebastian is crawling!  He's an early crawler, what a little star!  Hope his head is ok.  E is nowhere near crawling, she just can't be bothered.  She hates tummy time passionately and just wants to sit and chat loudly all the time.  She loves to bounce in the jumperoo though and will stay in that for an hour so she is active.  But it's going to be a long time before I have to baby proof the house, can't say I'm too sorry about that actually as think it is going to be a big job!  It's interesting isn't it that the boys are identical and being brought up the same way yet developing slightly differently.  Just shows you that everyone is an individual.  


Doddy - how was Ultravox?  Are they old now or have they still got it??



Well I have been a bit rubbish with the sniffing so far.  I keep forgetting the middle one.  My old clinic only had you sniffing morning and evening but the new clinic I am using has you doing it 3 times a day, this seems to be taxing my tiny brain   



Faithope just seen your post - yay for one sniff and being ready to go!


----------



## doddyclaire

Daanciiiiiing with tears in myyyy eyeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss!!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH VIENNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! boom ba bada!!
Hehe!!!
Morning!!  Am still on a high, the gig was fab - boy they look old but had more energy than me and still looked fresh at the end of it!!

Rachel - Ooh I do hope there's nowt wrong in your plumbing luv, fingers crossed!!

Faithope - YAYY for a one-sniff, but big   to DS, very naughty of him, was he thinking no one would notice?  I must say it does sound out of character for him - is it a subject he just doesn't like?

Mrs Rock - Sorry darl, I must have completely missed that you've started!!  Whoop whoop!!  You know I have my fingers crossed for you 

KT - Aww bless Seb head bashing, hope thats not gonna be a regular feature!!

Morning to the rest of the buds n blooms   Busy day at work, all fun fun fun here    NOT!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning lovely ladies! 

Faith- oh your naughty ds! Glad you're on top of that! And yay for all good with the scan and only one sniff!   

MrsRock- I think the herbal things work, id go to one of those specialist shops though as they will give you the right thing for the problem    and...
DON'T FORGET THE MIDDLE SNIFF!   

Doddy- yay I'm glad ultravox have still got it  

Sorry gotta go, visitors just arrived! Be back later! 

Mmmmwwwwwaaaaahhh!


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* He is Gifted and Talented in Drama, loves it and CHOSE this subject for GCSE, that's why we are so cross  Glad you had a good time, I have no idea who they are though 

*Mrs Rock* Are you using your mobile phone as an alarm to make sure you remember the sniff? It's the only way I remember 

*KT* Enjoy your afternoon 

Last day at work for me-have an Inset day tomorrow  so my weekend starts at 3.30pm....


----------



## Ale40

Hello Buds and Blooms  

I can't get enough of the baby pictures I see here... They are all so adorable - if they have any idea how much wanted, planned, expected and loved they are...

Again, I apologize for bein a pain in the bun of a ff. My exam is on October 11 so sooner than later I'll be able to read and repply more accordingly.

I remember that some of you may be due to start/have started new treatments, so instead of just apologizing, I am listing what I am taking on this new journey of ours (ICSI). The vits are the result of much googling and checking Angel Bump's post of ff.

Mandatory part of the cycle
gonal-f 300 daily (to stimulate follicle growth)
40mg Clexane daily (to prevent blood clotting issues - I have a history)
40m of Steroids daily (to prevent possible NK cells issues - I asked for)
baby aspirin (to prevent blood clotting issues - I have a history)
400ui of Folic Acid (helps preventing spinal cords issues in an unborn baby)


My choice as a little help towards  healthy, thick endometrium lining (I had issues in the past):

2 tablets of Vit. E 
1 x Selenium
1 x of L-Arginine
1 x Vitm. C
1 x Complex B
1 x Vit. B6
2 daily glasses of milk, which is rich in estrogen


For egg quality, I tam taking:
1x of Bee Propolis 
keeping the unhealthy carbohydrates to a minimum/a semi-Atkins type of diet (to avoid cysts)


As I have a hystory of OHSS,  I am:
eating loads of protein
drinking 1 bottle of Lucozade light a day - it's rich in electrolytes, which helps to minmize symptoms of OHSS (I was in hospital last time)

As we also have male factor issues, my partner is taking:
1 tablet of selenium
1 tablet of zinc

I hope life is treating you all OK.  

For everyone having a rought time due to infertility issues or not, herewith I send I big    . It's from cyberspace, I don't know any of you "in flesh", but it is from the heard 

Love,

Ale


----------



## dialadink

Ale - good luck with this cycle... Sounds like u must spend your whole time popping pills.  

Faith - hmm, do u think ds has sussed that u and dh might have your eye off the ball as u r concentrating on t ? Cheeky chap! Hope it goes well with the basketball. F x
Anyway, sounds like scan went well. Yay! Next stage begins!! x

Kt - visitors? Interrupting ff time? We. Any have that u know!  

Mrs r - no skipping sniffs mrs! Hope this is another good cycle. 
Yes I was late at gym. We had personal trainer sessions.. Damn she worked me hard!  

Doddy - a good night then? Is it archery tonight?! Ds

Dh says we have to go see IL's tOnight so I am sulking!


----------



## Angel10

Hello me beauties  

Just a quickie to say hello.....

Dial - am so pleased to hear your nephew is ok sweetie  

Doddy ~ yay for finding the band you like and how were ultravox? X

Rach ~ hope your tests come back ok X

 to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening ladies! 

Faith- yay or inset day!!  

Ale- wow that is a lot of things to take! But all for a good cause   really really hope it works Hun  

Dial- yes bloody visitors   stopping me chatting, especially when it's the mil!  

Angel- how's you poppet! How's things over there? We need to know


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, 
Dial-   to the outlaws


----------



## dialadink

Ha, got out of the visit as dh fell asleep on the sofa... Oh, should I have woken him? Didnt realise! Oopsie!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh you cheeky thing   love it!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial,     did you slip something in dh's tea by any chance


----------



## Angel10

kt the hotel is lovely and so quiet..we are one of the youngest couples  here which seems funny   missing my boy though and all you lovely ladies


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- sounds lush!   hope you're making the most of that all inclusiveness  

How is everyone this morning? It's FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Yaaay!!!  Thank F for FFFFRIDAY!!

Hope everyone is ok!

Today's the day we book venue & registrar


----------



## jack12

that calls for a WHOOP WHOOP doddy, makes it all seem  real and something so exciting to look forward to. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Indeedy I am cheesy grinning today  

How are you feeling lovely? xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

LOVE yoir ticker doddy, yippeee for booking the date so excited for you x x 

kt, bless sebastian bumping his head, bet he is showing off his war wounds to harrison though....how do you have enough eyes when they are both on the move i wonder ....... x x

dial, so pleased about your nephews news and i could sense you were gutted missing out on the il visit last night ;-D

mrs rock, you must be so relieved about your back shame you had to fork out for the consultation but money well spent x x

angel; glad your hotel is lush x x


faith, enjoy your inset day x x

lolli, em, belle, pray, jen, jack, catherine  

must love you and leave you...stoopid meeting to go to 

x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- YAY!            I love your ticker too!  

Zoe- hello my lovely! Bloody meetings   how's you? And Archie?  

Jack-


----------



## jack12

Bless you. Even after everything i can safely say that my wedding day was one of the best days of my life. You are gonna have THE best day hun, one you will never forget. I swear that the time flies by when you have a ticker!!!! Im ok thankyou. Am on the sick for the nxt two weeks as work just getting toooooooo much for me. They work ya to t.he bone and i just cannot do it anymore. need to rest. fed up of everyone at work saying that they coped when they were pregnant. I know that this little lady is my 'answered prayer' and i aint risking anything. xxxxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

I dont blame you honey - you have waited so long for this that you dont wanna risk any of it for any job!  Surely your doc can now sign you off fully so you dont have to worry about going back?

Morning Zoe -   meetings - pah hope its at least slightly interesting!!

Hey KT - What's on the cards today?


----------



## jack12

well have officially got 4wks left so hopefully he will. He is great like that. I LOVE my job but just getting all the signs to say........slow down!!

Zoe....hi mate, how are things back at work? Hope they are being supportive to you. xx

KT....hi to you...cant beleive how the boys are coming along, each getting their own little personalities eh xxxx

well today i plan to skyplus a load of crap to watch this week as i rest up.....bring it on. 

Love to ALL!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- well dh is working today so he can have a proper weekend sat & sun, so the boys and I are taking a trip to mothercare to exchange a couple of bits that the mil bought, the shirts only just fit so we really could do with the next size up   and I think I might find something to swap the dribble bibs with   
So you going tonight to get it all booked? What's occurin' for you this weekend? 

Jack- a big fat   to those people at work, I'm with you hunny   you're way to poorly, you need to look after number one and your baby girl


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy - do you have to go for the interview to make sure you do actually know each other and it's not a sham marriage?  I found that hilarious when we had to go and do that at Peckham Register Office, seeing as I am from Liverpool and he is from Essex and neither of us needs permission to stay in the country!  I still got nervous though, as we were walking in I was like "What town were you born in again?  Quick, I might get tested on it!!"


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- omg that's so funny!   we got married in Sydney and we didn't even get asked those questions!


----------



## doddyclaire

OOH - so happy KT that you're having a "proper" weekend!!  I know how crap it is - Alan always works Sats so we only have Sundays together   Enjoy your swapathon at Mothercare 

Hi Mrs Rock - yeah we'll have to go in and do the whole - who are you? bit!!  

Can't get hold of registrars atm, but hotel is booked  Big yippee!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, MrsRock, don't forget your sniff!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- EXCITING!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Oh doddy- yay! I'm so frikking excited for u babes! I got married in a registry office, was lovely! When's the big day then? (Date!) Or is it top secret?! Oh wow, your going to look amazing! X

Jack - so pleased ur resting, you need too. Gosh, not long left until you have ur little baby in your arms and until you can officially pack up work although I would be tempted to take sick leave until your mat leave starts. X

Kt - wow those boys of yours will soon be running u ragged when they are both crawling around. Fun,fun,fun! I'm so desperate to meet them! Have a lovely Friday and like u my husband is off this weekend (although he will have car stuff to do tomorrow morning but i can cope with that) x

Zoe - boo, boring old meeting. How dare they, do they not realise u have FF to catch up with! lol.x

Dial - Phew! So pleaeed about your nephew! Been meaning to ask u, how's your pooch now ? Has the dog trainer helped? X


Mrs e - sounds likr money well spent. Thank god your backs not needing anymore work to it.x

Afm - meeting an ff today, she has a little boy. Do u remember her, suzymc? Well anyway, she was on this thread a long while back when it originally started. Then DH is off sat,sun & Mon so yay! He's been working 7 days a week for ages now and its been tough on us, so looking forward to some time together! Must go DB is asleep so might do some washing. X


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah the sniffing, thanks for the reminders KT!  Faithope, thank you for the idea of setting my mobile phone alalrm, I did that yesterday and it worked, now I just have to remember to take the bl**dy thing with me when I go out!!  I can't believe I hadn't thought of setting my phone as an alarm, told you I had a tiny brain.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- yay to dh having the weekend off, other than cars in the morning, have you got anything nice planned?   say hello to Suzymc!


----------



## lollipops

Nothing much planned, just some family time and maybr a nice pub lunch if DB is behaving herself! x


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - Aww say hi to Suzy from me too   And I hope you have a lovely family weekend hun 
Date is 28th Sept 2013 - you are gonna be SOOO bored of it by the time it gets here


----------



## lollipops

No.way am I going to be bored of it. I love wedding planning, I like all the little things like invites and favors, table decs etc......love it!x


----------



## zoe25

I'm back   

kt, we're good, Archie is lush and keeps me smiling throughout this cacky week of week. So pleased you will have a nice family weekend, what have you got planned, not too much mil I hope! (20% off at ELC this weekend  )

jack, pleased you are off work, I was starting to wonder how you were still managing and plus it's a good time to be off anyway as all the new tv progs start, plenty to record and stash away   work are being supportive ish although really peed me off yesterday and the room I express is technically a meeting room that hardly anyone use and someone was in it yesterday when I needed it, it was near the end of the day so I just went home but when I spoke to my line manager about it her first answer was "well it is a meeting room!" think she gathered I was annoyed, they were the ones who said that was the room I should use!  it's sorted now but didn't end the day well yesterday   anyway...nevermind my waffle, are you watching xfactor or strictly or both or heaven forbid neither   

doddy, yes the meeting was vaguely productive so that was a plus! now...we NEEED to hear all details about all wedding planning, I am sat here grinning away at the fact you have booked your venue  

lolli, ooh enjoy your catch up and yippeee for the long weekend with dh, how lovely for you all (will he do the night shift as an added bonus for you too?) x x

mrs rock,   i'd be lost without the reminders on my phone, (it even reminds me which side to feed archie on as I have no memory  ) happy sniffing x x


----------



## Angel10

Did I say something wrong?


----------



## doddyclaire

What  Angel - whats up?? Why would you think you've said anything wrong??


----------



## doddyclaire

Just checked back as I thought I had commented but I hadn't   sorry beautiful....
Anyway - you should be shagging hubby sensless, not checking in on here - you're on holiday!!!


----------



## zoe25

angel, of course you didn't, enjoy your holibobs lovely lady (i didn't see your personals..probably half asleep when I read it  ) x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- you silly poppet   I agree with doddy...shag shag shag!   Hope you're getting lots of spa treatment in too though?  

Zoe- Bless little Archie and his cheeky grins  no mil this weekend   we're going out for the day tomorrow, to tilbury fort, been meaning to go for ages   what you up to then? 

Doddy- yes we NEEEED details  

Lolli- Family time and pub lunch sounds lush


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

The boys just ate that jalfrazi and rice   they take after their mummy


----------



## doddyclaire

Blimey - be windy in your house later!!!  Interesting poo's!!

Registrar now booked too - so its official!!  LOL!!
Think i'm gonna have to get an online folder together for you lot!!


----------



## Angel10

Sorry girls, I just felt a bit left out   I know I am on holiday but I miss you all and my boy, I don't know what's wrong with me, we have been having a lovely time and meeting some nice people, but I just want to be home


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel honey - You need to give your shoulders a little shake, you're having a lovely time, relax and enjoy it - it will be over before you know it and you WILL regret not making the most of your break.
And it is lovely to hear from you but I think we ALL wish you were actually properly enjoying yourself!!
xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww bless you   what's the weather like over there then? It's got to be better than what we've got   go on, make us jealous


----------



## dialadink

I was just reading and catching up (you chatty lot today) and then then phone rang... BLOCKED number. It was my consultants secretary at the local hosp and he needs to see me on wednesday  
So there I was sat   I don't even really know what's upsetting me (well obviously I do - but I don't) I guess I am thinking it's bad news as appts don't come up that quick to see this consultant. 
Have text my boss to let her know I need the time off as it's really short notice - I hope she's OK with it. I know it's gonna be playing on my mind now until weds.  

Doddy - Fantastic news that it's all booked... this is it honey - the countdown to your happy day! Lurve the ticker. xxx

Angel - Sweetheart , it is lovely to hear from you and we miss you too - but please try to enjoy this break - they don't come around often enough and you and DH should take the opportunity to enjoy yourselves ... and eachother   if you know what I mean! xxx

Hello to the other B&B's   Please excuse my self self self waffle.


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh Dial    could it be that they just got a cancellation and you're first on the list?  I know its easy to say but please try not to think its bad news honey.... oh just wanna give you a big ole clairebear squeeze  

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   please don't assume the worst poppet, think of it this way, the sooner your appointment the sooner you will find out what's going on and the sooner it can be sorted   like doddy said, it could be a cancelation?   and I think in this case it's better to know


----------



## dialadink

I know - but I just have THAT feeling. Guess it's better to find out soon and not stress and worry too long - but I haven't REALLY been thinking about it at all until now.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh hunny, i understand   it's easy for us to say try not to worry, Wednesday is not too long away, so try and push it to the back of your mind until then when you have all the information from the consultant, sending you the biggest hugs


----------



## doddyclaire

Try to think of it as a step forward - you will have more info then than you have now, and hopefully it will lead to improvements further down the line   xx


----------



## Angel10

Thank you my darlings, just had a wobble for some reason, maybe too much time to think  

Anyway.....

Doddy - loving your new ticker  

Dial -  oh sweetie of course you will have worried about your call, I just hope its for positive reasons my lovely, thankfully its not too long to wait


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Not much chatting last night, I hope you all had a good Friday night?!

Doddy- did you open the champers?  

Angel- hope you're relaxing in the sunshine  

Dial- how are you my poppet?   hope dh gave you lots of squidgy cuddles last night  

MrsRock- a relaxing weekend for you after last weekend?  

Catherine-   hope you have a lovely day! It's ours on Monday  

Lolli- how was your day yesterday, how was suzymc? hope your day goes to plan todayhun, enjoy lunch!  

Pray- thinking of you lots sweetie  

Zoe, Jen, Rachel, belle, jack, faith, emerald, ale, aubergine, hennups, henrch, and anyone I've missed...hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## dialadink

MornIng! 

Ooh it was very quiet on here last night

Kt - morning poppet. So, dieting on your anniversary. Does that mean no special dinner or champers?   
No snuggles last night, decided to go and thrash it out the gym! 
Can't seem to manage the sets/ reps that my PT set me but something has got to be better than nothing. Did 2 1/2 hrs in there and then 45 mins of steam, sauna and jacuzzi   boy did I sleep well! 
I'm starving now!  

Doddy - really excited for u still. Was telling dh about u booking everything... Think he thought I was a bit like a bride again for a moment!   so Glastonbury tickets this weekend... Go get em girly! Xxx

Lolli - hope u and dh get lots of happy family time this weekend hunny... Try to stay away from the golden arches.!  
Think u asked about Bertie , he's being a very good boy but I think he is needing a bit more time with us as he is overly excitable still... A LOT! Xx

Big love to everyone else. Off to think what to do for the weekend... Maybe Freeport for a nosey. Need a winter coat so shopping is essential and got to buy some prezzies for birthdays this week... Sister and Bertie. Both on Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning ladies

Dial, I bet he had a cancellation and has bumped you up the list because you've been through such a tough time.  That did happen to me once.  Either way, I understand you are very worried but perhaps even if he has something specific to tell you it may turn out to be a positive thing in the end as if they find a problem - maybe the problem can be helped.  


Angel, I wouls swap with you in an instant.  Lovely hotel in menorca?  Yes please!  Will you go to Mahon?  Nice cheese there I remember.  Enjoy sweeetie   

Lolli - did you get your pub lunch with DB?

Doddy - I love that post-gig euphoria the next day!  Sounds like Ultravox were fab.  Online folder you say?  Where?  Where?!


KT not too relaxing.  DH is away with the boys Fri-Mon so I ahve had to cancel my pilates to take E to Sing and Sign, which he is meant to take her to, we've only just started it.  But DH has the car and it is a mare to get to on the bus, going to have to wake her up in a minute to catch it, not sure this is going to work out.  This is his 3rd weekend away since she was born and he travels in the week a fair bit for work, I am getting sick of it, have told him no more weekends with the boys, am I being an old cowbag?

Tomorrow going with MIL to the Baby Event at Bluewater - hopefully find a few nice bits for her and I need to scope out a new car seat as she is getting too tall for hers.  


Right, got to go and catch this flipping bus, back later xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls, Just checking in to let yo know we'er ok. I'm rubbish but the bubba's are great 4lbs each   they are just hoping for another few weeks for their lungs to develop and they will deliver me.

Lolli - loving the new piccy of DB she is adorable and looks like butter wouldn't melt  

Doddy - Yeah , to getting the wedding booked  

Dial - So glad your nephew is ok, what a worry. Not going to say don't worry about wednesday because i know you will but sending    as girls say sure its just a cancelation.

Angel - Try and relax hunni and enjoy the sun cause there will be none here when you get back !!

Kt - thanks again for the list hun  

Mrs Rock - thanks for posting the photos, you all look lovely especially your gorgoeus E.

Zoe - Hope you are storing up lots of Archie cuddles for next week.

Faith - Glad everything is going well with the Tx.  & lots of    

Jack - Yay    no more work, enjoy all the wonderful daytime telly   i'm an expert now !

Rachel - have a   can't remember your news my brain is mush !

 to all the other lovely b&b's Will be back when I can


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-I'm always dieting Hun   just have slip ups every now and then   no champers on monday but probably will tonight   well done on 2 and 1/2 hours on the gym! Not surprised you slept well, and some retail therapy today too  

MrsRock- boo to dh being away   I think. Would probably have something to say about that if it were my dh too! Especially as he's away in the week as well!  Hope the bus wasn't  too much of a pain in the   and you enjoyed sing and sign  

Pray- lovely to hear from you gorgeous! Sorry your still feeling rubbish, but the babies seem to be thriving! 4lb each     so how many weeks will you be when the expect to deliver Hun? 

We're off to tilbury fort when the boys wake up, so I'll see you all later!


----------



## aubergine07

Hi Ladies,

Its been a long time since I've been on, so forgive me for not knowing your news.  I read a couple of pages, and see that Doddy - you've set a date for your wedding - excellent news, something exciting to look forward to!  

Angel - enjoy your holiday!  I can't wait for my winter sun in 3 weeks!

Pray & Jack - so pleased all is going well for you both.  You are right to take things easy.

Hello Lolli, KT, Zoe, Mrs Rock, dial, and all you other lovely ladies.

I wonder if I could cheekily (seeing as I'm not on as often these days) ask a question?  Ever since my 3rd IVF, a lot of my AF's have been really painful.  The weird thing is, it is normal AF pains, but there's also something else, a different kind of pain that starts on my left side (possibly around where my ovary is) and radiates across.  It just really worries me that I may have some damage on that ovary that is triggered every AF, as that ovary had a lot of follicles on the last cycle.  I was awake at 3.30am in pain with it this morning.  DP was really worried about me and thinks I should go to the doctors, which I will do (so tricky when I'm teaching though!) but thought I would ask if anyone else has experienced it first in case its actually just a normal after / side effect of IVF and EC.  Its aching a little now  

TBH I just get so angry and upset that I have to go through this every month now that I know its for nothing!  Grrrrrr


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning/Afternoon!!

Pray - Lovely to hear from you, and glad the bubba's are doing well, hang in there - not long now   Cant wait to see piccies of those two 

Aub - Hello darling, sorry dont think i've experienced that, could it be cysts maybe?  Definitely get it checked out, after everything else we really dont want to be suffering any more.  Where/when is your holiday hun?

Mrs Rock - Oooh hope you make it to the group, I would have a word with DH too!!  No online folder yet but I am thinking I need one for you girls 

Dial - Blimey woman, am surprised you can get up today after all that in the gym!! Awesome - now go treat yourself to something nice 

KT - Yep I demolished the bottle last night, DF only has one glass as he's not too keen - just as well   Enjoy your day out 

Morning to the rest of the B&B's

So busy morning, washing, housework, been and paid deposit at hotel, wig chop at new hairdressers in the village, just having a cuppa then my nephew should be arriving for the weekend - not quite sure what we're gonna do, maybe movies?  Maybe dvd & takeaway?  Maybe housework  LOL he'd love that - NOT!!!
Anyhoo, enjoy your weekend beauties xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening gorgeous girlies!

Dial- did you go to Freeport then Hun? Buy anything we may neeeeed to know about 

Doddy-  that's my girl! Yay on paying the deposit!  have a lovely time with our nephew 

Aubergine-  I'm sorry your suffering Hun, definitly get it checked out  let us know how you get on, you know we worry 

MrsRock- did you make it to sing and sign Hun?  if I don't speak to you before...have a nice time at the baby show tomorrow, I would have liked to have gone too but my bil is coming over  

Zoe- how was the cupcake thingy? Hope you had fun 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend too? 
We had a lovely day at the fort, weather was beautiful, popped to lakeside for a very late lunch, and dh bought me a handbag (to add to my huge collection  ) for a wedding anniversary prezzie  the boys were exhausted bless them so asleep now, and I have a large glass of red


----------



## Jen74

Evening all!

Seem to have forgotten most of what I have just read - should be making notes for personals but I can barely keep my eyes open tonight 

Angel - we miss you but hopefully you can relax and enjoy your holiday. Seem to remember something about a weight loss group, can I join please?!

KT - did you get the next size up in those shirts? Can't believe how big the boys are! Yay for movements (I think), the girls seem to cover a fair bit of ground by rolling and bum shuffling, you can't take your eyes off them for a minute now can you?

Doddy - knew you'd get a ticker! I'm sure the year will fly by now 

Dial- hope you didn't spend too much today. Sure everything will be fine at your appointment, it's better to get it sorted sooner and move on like the others said.

Mrs Rock - the twins love sing and sign, can't wait til they do their first sign!

Oh no, can hear Ellen sneezing on the baby monitor, think she will wake herself up so better go before I lose my post! Love to everyone else xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi Jen! What have you been up to? You and the girls ok?   Lauren and Ellen are so cute, im still   at how big my bruiser boys are next to your petite little girls   yes I managed to get the next size up in shirts but had to order them, should be getting them Monday ish   I think mothercare clothes come up on the small side, I know the boys seem big but they are average on their chart and 6-9 month clothes are only just fitting them from everywhere else I've bought from    

Anyway, I've added you to the 'fat fighters' Hun   big   as you can see by the time, I have been rudely awoken at silly o'clock so best I try and get back to sleep!


----------



## Faithope

Progynova tablets started today   finally onto the next stage   15 days and counting....

big loves to all


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, hope you managed to get more sleep and enjoy your day with bil, missed the cup cakes! but watched a.mice parade and off to a medieval market now too x x

jen, how are you doing....im still really enjoying the fact that archie doesnt move too much yet..saying that he is far more interested in walking than crawling!! x x

doddy, yeay for the deposit being done, have a lovely weekebd with your/ our nephee  x x

mrs rock, hope you enjoy the baby show and grrr to dh being away! did you enjoy sing and sign, I do.signing witj archie on weds and he loves it! x x

dial, i havent got into this fitness thing yet...really need to as i am just fat, you will be my inspiration especially after that gym session you just.put in  (id be cacking it for wed too...dont like having things sprung on me! massive hugs to last you til wed ) x x

faith, yeay to starting the dinky prog tablets...nearly there x x

lolli, hope you are enjoying every minute of your family weekend x x

aub, never had pain like that either...boringly will need to get it checked out.....three weeks for you hols, excellent!! x x

pray, wow your bubbas are doing well, you must feel like a proper resident niw i bet but totally worth it...eeeek really really not long until they are i  your arms  x x

angel, hope you are enjoying your hol and not worrying too much x x


----------



## zoe25

sooooo belle how did it go?? I've spied the gorgeous cake, was there rain? hope not x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Faith- yay to being a step closer Hun, hope you're feeling ok, well as ok as can be expected  

Zoe- I managed another hour before the boys got up   can't believe you missed the cupcakes   how was the show? Love the pics of Archie, cheeky monkey  

Belle- oh yes how was the christening? Tell all when you've got the time!  

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend?!?!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, happy anniversary     

morning to you all, I am at cacky work so someone out there must have better things on today than that


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Zoe- thanks hunny   we're off to WOD in a min     to your work


----------



## BathBelle

Morning lovelies  

Kt, Happy anniversary  

Zoe, Hope you had a good day yesterday exploring the medieval market. I have images of stocks and rotten tomatoes lol   Yes the rain stayed away for Ed's big day   The pics on ** of Archie are lovely x

Faith, Yay for starting the next stage x  Lots of brazil nuts fir you now  

Jen, Ed does bum shuffles too, so cute. How's you? Are you looking forward to your holiday?

Claire, Sounds as you had a busy weekend, I hope you had fun with your nephew and yay for booking the venue  

Aubergine, I agree with the others, go and get the pain checked out.

Pray,   sorry you are not so good   But the bubbas sound a fantastic weight.

Mrs Rock, Hope you managed to get some bits at the baby event.

Dial, Try not to worry about your appointment my darling, I know that it is easier said than done xxx

Angel, Hope you have been able to relax and enjoy your holiday xxx

Lolli, Loving the pics on ** but I can't seem to watch video clips anymore as they crash my laptop   Did you have a nice time with your ff?

Hi to Jack, Rachel, Emerald, Catherine, Ale, and the other b&bs.

Had a lovely time at Ed's christening. Got to go now as he won't settle but I'll be back later with details and hopefully a couple of piccies xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## zoe25

ooooh im making up all sorts of things you could be doing at wod  enjoy missus

belle, phew...so pleased yesterday went well for you x x

never entirely sure how much work i get done with three lots of expressing but also dont really care  the market was good no tomatoes but a mad magician and archie in his carried facing forward blowing raspberries nearly the entire time ;-D


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

KT -   to you & DH, hope you have a nice day at WOD 

Zoe - Morning!  Loved Archie's pics, what a cutie!  Hope work zooms past for you today 

Belle - Glad a good day was had, cant wait to see pics!

Faithope - Yay!!  Have some   

Morning to the rest of the B&B's 

Day 1 of diet and i'm bloody Hank Marvin!!  LOL!!


----------



## BathBelle

Ed now asleep 

Firstly forgot to say last week that I ordered Emerald and my train tickets for the next meet 

Also can I be added to the fat group too. Really need to start losing some more weight.

Well Ed's christening day was fab. We had the baptism on Saturday as a seperate service and it was so lovely and personal and he was a little star all day. He wanted to take a fully active part in the ceremony and chatted and chuckled over the priest the whole way through   We held the reception in the garden at home, I'd bought a big party tent which I'd filled with table and chairs and we had a smaller marquette for the bar area and did food (cold meats, quiche, salad and new potatoes) in our dining room inside. The sun shone the entire day and everyone commented on what a lovely time they had. The party went on well into the evening, and we were still sat outside at 10pm (with a couple of garden heaters and thick coats lol). I made a large chilli for the evening too to keep everyone warm 

I don't have many photos yet, I have asked people to email me some and I will put on ** when I have a small collection but hopefully here a few for now (can't remember  how to post pics so it may not work):

This one should be of Ed at home before the baptism:
http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=1492615025&photo_id=3592334792#3592334792

This one is of the cake that I made:
http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=1492615025&photo_id=3592425789#3592425789

And this one in the church, me holding Ed, DH behind and the 3 godparents:
http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=1492615025&photo_id=3592425787#3592425787

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww Belle - I can't see, says I don't have access
Glad you had a good time though and the sun shone, and also pleased you have booked your tix!!

x


----------



## zoe25

belle, aaah ed;s christening sounds absolutely lovely, you must be so pleased and I love the new profile pic x x

thanks to everyone for the nice comments on archie's latest snaps  

I'm the same as you doddy....clock watching for lunch but then should I have lunch early or later so the afternoon goes quicker....dilemma dilemma


----------



## jack12

Zoe....archie is sure gonna break some hearts when hes older isnt he?? Hope the 'meeting' room is available for you today. Failing that, just get your babylon out at your desk   should shock a few of em!!!!! 

Doddy......get a banana down ya. That always fills me up for low cal emergency!!! xxxxx


----------



## zoe25

hi jack, how's daytime tv treating you, hope you aren't doing much more than that   funnily enough my"room" has been free all day, well...they are the sily ones who said I could use it   archie is pretty lush but I am quite biased and just a little smitten  

well out of work to do again! ridiculous!! (and I'm skint at the mo so refraining from shopping, although have sorted xmas presents for most of the family as they are all having my baby forced on them in the way of a mug with a pic on one side and a happy christmas love archie message on the back!   ) emailed my so called boss at 12 saying I'd done all my work and she came up at 1 and gave me the [email protected] of all jobs that lasted a ginormous (sp?) 45 mins...I feel like her skivy (which I'm not meant to) and I am really used to managing my own flippin time not having to go begging every five seconds for work to do  ....oooooooooooooooooooooh - moan over


----------



## BathBelle

Claire, Hope you managed to hold out to lunchtime. I've tried to re-post the phots below but not sure if it will work.

Zoe, Pleased that your room has been free today. What are the nhs like as employers?

Jack, Did you say you've been signed off again?

Hope this works ...


----------



## BathBelle

yay it worked  sorry they're a bit big 

Moderator note: Have shrunk them  - lovely photos, Tis x


----------



## zoe25

belle, FABULOUS pictures, I absolutely love Ed's outfit and he's got a fab grin on, the little feet are so cute on his cake and you both look lush in the church too....yeay!  The nhs are ok a bit clanish but that is getting a bit better, probably one of the most stable employers compared to the private sector even though there have been loads of cuts but the Trust I work for have kind of gone through the sacking phase for now! no benefits but they are flexible, thought I'd really miss overtime when I joined the NHS but flexi time is lovely   you thinking of joining the fun of the NHS.........


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Thanks for the anniversary wishes  

Zoe- Glad you enjoyed the market! And Archie, so cute blowing raspberries     I suppose it's going to take some time to settle into a proper work routine again  

Belle- fab pics Hun! Ed looks very handsome     sounds like the celebrations were a huge success   

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Right, tons to catch up on! 

Pray, great to hear from you.  Sorry you are feeling so awful but you are doing an AMAZING job growing not even just one but two bubbas, well done  strong lady    What is your prognosis for after the birth, am hoping you will go back to normal??


Belle love the photos!  Especially Ed's little shoes, too cute.  Glad it all went so well.  Am in awe of you doing the food yourself, I had an afternoon tea catered by the hotel as I would never have been up to the job.


Well Jen and ZoeI am glad you both like your Sing and Sign cos I have to say, mine on Saturdaywas a big disappointment.  The taster session I went to was so much better than that or I would never have booked the course.  Feel quite bad about sending DH to it with E as he was hating it but he doesn't realise of course that it should have been much better than that!  To be fair it was not really the class/signing, it is this particular group of parents, it's like being forced to spend an hour with the adams family!!!  Cos it is a Saturday there are several dads there and I think they are all just trying a bit too hard, I'm not there to listen to theier witty commentary on life I'm there to play with baby and learn!  But there's a couple of Mums who are dreadful as well.  One lady asked DH the other week if he had any dentinox with him when he said E was teething, he didn't and she said "You'll learn"!  I mean, patronising old boot!  And as soon as I arrived on Sat it was obvious to me who that must have been!  Anyway, rant over.  Hopefully she will learn some signs and it'll be worth it   


Now you ladies who have crawelers and bum shufflers should I be concerned that E is nowhere even close to being mobile?  She doesn't even roll over any more, she's done it a few times ages ago but I think she's forgotten how!  I put her on her tummy and she hates it, screams after 5 mins and just gets more and more upset if I leave her, doesn't turn over herself.  Is perfectly happy sitting or lying chatting and singing to herself and playing with her toys. Tried putting them out of reach and she doesn't bother trying to get them.  Do I need to worry or take a chill pill, I just don't know.  



Doddy - is this a wedding dress diet?  is it a special plan or you just being extra good?


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Sorry i've been a bit pants on here last few days  

Hope everyone is ok

Mrs Rock - I generally neeeeeed to lose weight but yes also to properly fit the dress, don't want that back fat going on!!

Am a bit   today, we have a neigbour with a staff, which is fine but he lets the dog run lose while out for walks, never on a lead, and when they go past our house it keeps on going for the cats.  The bloke reckons our cats attack the dog - yeah right.  He's a typical thug type, swore lots at Alan yesterday when we politely asked of he could leash his dog while going past our house, in front of his 5 or 6 year old child, swearing his head off.  Short of locking the cats in the house, we dont feel we can do anything as he looks the type to do bad things


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

MrsRock- I wouldn't worry about E not crawling yet, Harrison has only just started rolling over again (i also thougt he'd forgotten how!) as he seemed to prefer sitting up, Sebastian doesn't, or should I say won't, sit up, so they are both at very different stages, seems a bit   for identical twins  

Doddy- aww Hun   that neighbour seems like a nasty piece of work   What a horrible man! He probably comes past your house on perpose   what an idiot to say your cats attack his dog!!!! If anything I would have thought they would run in the opposite direction! That's one good thing I suppose


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - any dog that terrorises cats should be on a lead. It's no right and your perfectly within your right to tell him so! Stupid man! X

MrsE - i don't know much about these development stages but its apparent that they all progress at different stages, look at KT's boys, they are doing their own thing in their own time. I think its natural to compare with other kids (i do it with the babies at my nct group) but deep down I know all babies just do things in their own sweet time. X

Kt - what u up today? Would love to try & catch up with u all in Essex before the crimbo meet. i just need to sort a date out with inlaws and with my brother (dogsitter!) 

Zoe - hope works not completely dping your nut in today. If u get bored, get milking! Lol.x

Dial - how are you Darl? Haven't seen a post from you? x

Angel - really hoping your managing to unwind on your holz.x

Belle - beautiful photos! He's so gorgeous, you must be a very proud mummy.x

Afm - my birthday tomorrow! Nothing mug planned as DH is working. But my sis is having DB for a couple of hours tomorrow eve so me & DH can go eat somewhere. Just hate the fact that DB will be hysterical screaming mode when I drop her off. I'm also taking her to docs today as the screaming has gone up a notch lately and its worrying me.x


----------



## BathBelle

Evening,

Lolli, Hope the GP was able to help/offer support/make a referral. Happy Birthday for tomorrow      

Kt, Did you have a nice anniversary yesterday? What did you do?

Claire,   Your neighbour   Not sure what to advise   but he doesn't seem very pleasant   Are you still looking to move?

Mrs Rock, I wouldn't worry about E not being mobile.  Ed started rolling quite early and then stopped for a couple of months   Only recently has he started bum shuffling and he only tends to do it to get to the remote control 

Zoe, Just looking at my work options at the moment, there's a large hospital a short walk away so I was looking at opportunities available and there seem quite a few that I could potentially go for. My only concern is they wouldn't employ me part-time so it would probably mean that I would have to start at a low grade and work up. What are the internal promotion prospects like?  Do you have anything nice planned for your day off tomorrow? 

Dial, Good luck for your appointment tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Also forgot to say thanks for the comments on the photos and thanks tis for resizing


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Bath belle, I'm like ed, I only tend to move for the tv remote control too. I love his outfit. He looks soooooo cute.

Doddy, what a Twit your neighbour is. The dog should be on a lead all the time when not in a park. We can only hope your cats attack him next time !!!!

Dial, I hope everything goes ok tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you so don't forget to update us or we will worry.

KT, stop causing arguments in car parks woman   you are just a trouble maker.

Pray, I'm really hoping your are feeling a bit better. Those little bubbas must be draining you as they seem to be growing so well.

Lolli,   you get somewhere with the GP. It's about time they pulled their finger out and helped our niece.
Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow. You deserve a little break, so enjoy the food Hun.

Mrs rock, I bet it's only natural to compare little E to other babies. She will do it in her own time. She seems to be ahead of other babies with her talking though, so maybe that's her thing. Is that like her mum ??  

Zoe, I hope no one stole your milking room today. Maybe get a sign made  

AFm, don't know if I mentioned it before but DH has not been feeling well for a while so he went for a few tests and it turns out he has a problem with his heart valve. We are just waiting to hear from a cardiologist. I'm sure it will be fine but it just gets annoying that there always seems to be something to worry about. My urine test was fine but doesn't explain why I constantly need the toilet though. Think I'll wait until DH is sorted out before I go back to my GP. One thing at a time I think.


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I forgot to add....

Angel, I hope you are not reading this as you should be doing your three Rs which are reading, resting and ravaging your DH.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I was at my mums today hun,   that you can get something sorted with your outlaws and brother! Sorry DB seems to be getting worse Hun, that's not good   defo doing the right thing taking her back to see the doc   
BIG   for tomorrow sweetie (I'm sure I'll say it again tomorrow but just incase...  ) I hope you get spoilt rotten, and we'll neeeed to know what you got!   and I'm sure you'll have a lovely dinner out, lovely that your sister will have DB for you  

Belle- yes thanks Hun, we had a lovely anniversary   we had a lovely day out on saturday as dh was working late yesterday   so we kind of celebrated then  

Rachel-   how bad am I!!! More importantly, omg your poor dh! I really hope they can sort that problem Hun   glad your tests came back ok, funnily enough I was chatting to someone today who said she pee's for England, and she found out it was her hormones! 

Dial- good Luck with your appointment tomorrow poppet, I'll be thinking of you darlin   le us know he you get on  

Angel- safe journey home tomorrow too my lovely, hope you had a fab time ?!?!  

Zoe- have a great no sharing day tomorrow!  

Doddy- you ok sweetie? I know you're busy Tuesday evenings  

Pray- thinking of you my darlin  

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, I wouldn't be surprised if it's hormone related. They seem to have gone mental since having ivf.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, sorry havent been on as out every day lately.  Making the most of feeling well.  Then out a lot of evenings visiting mum in hospital etc.  

Dial, just want to wish you luck for your hospital appointment tomorrow.  I hope it isnt bad news hun and that they just had a cancellation.  Any news from mc clinic? x

Angel, hope you are able to relax now hun and that you are enjoying your holiday? x

Jack, babies are a lovely weight.  My LO was 3lb 12 a couple of days ago, on the lower percentile but healthy.  I cant get enough of the scans and the chance to get to see LO again x

Doddy, loving the ticker hun.  Cant wait to hear about all the wedding preperations.  Its definitely going to b the best day of your life.  I love being married, makes me proud and wouldnt have it any other way .  Makes me feel so secure x

KT, hope you and the boys are ok hun.  Everything seems to be well with you by what I have read  x

Lolli, love all your updates on **.  DB is beautiful! Hope the colic is easing.  She is gaining weight lovely though, one less worry for you  you have been doing amazing hun and should b very proud of yourself x

Zoe, hope all is well with you hun? You have been very busy lately x

Faith, hope that you are keeping as well as possible? x

Bath, loving the christening pics.  Cant wait to christen our LO.  Ed looked gorgeous! Such a handsome boy.  Well done on making the cake, very impressive  x

Mrs Rock, welcome to the thread hun.  Sorry I havent welcomed you earlier.  Looks like you have settled in and u wont meet a nicer group of ladies  x

Rach, sorry to hear the news about your DH.  Glad he has been referred to a cardiologist.  The worry never ends, if its not one thing its another.  Sorry that u havent got answers in regards to your bladder problem.  I hope they will do more tests for you?  x 

Hello to everyone I missed, I hope everyone is keeping well? x

FM,  had a scan on Monday to check on low lying placenta and a growth scan.  Still not out of the woods.  Placenta has still not moved out the way enough.  I have to go for another scan at 36 weeks in the hope that it has moved more.  Still dont know if c section is needed.  I had a doppler check and placenta is working fine .  In the meantime I have to watch out for pelvic bleeding....nice  and be aware of baby movements etc.  Going away for the weekend with inlaws to Norfolk.  We are gate crashing their holiday .  They have booked a week away there and invited us down for a couple of days.  I couldnt resist


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning my lovelies! 

Catherine- so pleased baby is well and your placenta is working as it should even if it is in the way! Yay for another scan anyway Hun, get to see bubba again   have a lovely time with the outlaws in Norfolk! 

Lolli-      HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Have a fab day! 

Dial- thinking of you poppet


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Rach - OMG your poor hubby   Hope he's ok, and pleased your results are ok, we'll just have to make sure you go to the loo before every journey like someone else we know  

Belle - Piccies are lovely!!  Ed looks gorgeous 

Lolli - Happy birthday honey 

Catherine - The worry never stops eh?!  Enjoy your sneaky weekend break!

KT - Morning hun - no sharing day?!

Dial -   'nuff said xx

Zoe, Mrs Rock, Faithope, Jen, Angel, Henrch and anyone i've missed - MOOOOORNING


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- morning! How's ya head?    Yes no sharing today   I've got things to do though BOO   the boys and I are going to my sisters in Manchester on Saturday so I'm getting prepared for that, well as prepared as I can be for that!!! Not really looking forward to it


----------



## doddyclaire

OMG KT - Thats one hell of a road trip!  Any special reason for it?!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning peeps

Catherine, hello to you too!  Yes I am loving this thread.  Glad all is well with you and bump is expanding nicely.  A friend of mine had her placenta in the way until 37 weeks and then it moved so hopefully yours might too.


Can I join in with crap bladder corner?  Mine was always peanut sized then it got pulverised by carrying a 9lb 12 baby for 41 weeks and then firing her out in 3 hours flat.  I am thinking about getting one of those tens machines for it, seriously.


Peahead hope your DH's heart valve problem turns out not to be serious or easily mend able.  Crossing fingers   



Lolli Happy Birthday !  Have a lovely day     



Dial, am thinking of you for your appointment.


KT hope your drive to Manchester goes smoothly.  I was pleasantly surprised when we went up to the Wirral the other week, it was ok.  But then I only have one to entertain.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh I meant to say!  I actually came on specifically to moan about my DR headache which I have had for days.  My temper not the best either.  Can I have a good moan please?  MOAN MOAN MOAN MOAN MOAN    

Thanks, feel better now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- my mum is going up with us, she and my eldest nephew share their birthday and my nephew is having his party on Sunday, we're not coming home until Wednesday though   my sister keeps telling me how hectic its going to be, shes the biggest stress head, I'm used to calm and relaxed! But then thats my sister all over!!! feels like its going to be a long time away from dh too  

MrsRock- I know if we time it right it'll be fine, mum and I will share the driving   I'll Drive while the boys are asleep  
9lb 12 in 3hrs!!!   I'm Glad mine came out one at a time!   apart from the headaches Hun, how a doing?


----------



## dialadink

Hey, think I've caught up! 

Not really wanting to post about my hosp appt in here but don't mind anyone wanting to pm or text. 

Big love to all xxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Honey - you know you can either pm, text or ** me, hope you're xxxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial, can I have a pm or text please as I'm worried about you hunny bun xxx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - if you pm me honey bunch, want to support & be there for you.x


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock*  Dh has noticed a change in me (for the better) since going down to one sniff so won't be too much longer 

*lolli*  to you xxx

*bathbelle* lovely photos hun  adorable 

*doddy* How are you doing hun?

*catherine* Love keeping up with you and bump on ** 

*KT* any new piccies of the boys?

*peahead* how are you doing? x

Big hello to all not mentioned, my brain is mush 

*dial* Can you let me know how you are hun? 

AFM I am tired but more me  just cacking me pants about the next few weeks now, a lady at my clinic was doing natural FET and her embie didn't survive the thaw


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - thats not gonna happen for you - hang in there chick 

AFM - One of the cats has been injured   not sure whether it was the ****ty neighbour or what, have to take her to vets first thing, she has a cut on her hip, actually looks really clean cut, bout an inch long, no bleeding.....anyhoo will see what the vets say in morning


----------



## Mrs Rock

oh no Doddy poor kitty cat, meant to say earlier, your neighbour sonds like a right one.  If a clean cut though perhaps not a dog bite?



Faithope, I have done 5 FETs now I think and mostly the embies survived.  Big gamble I know, I was a nervous wreck on thawing day each time, all you can do is hope and think positive.  Not much help I know!!



Dial - I am thinking of you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls! 

Dial- I've pm'd you poppet  

Faith- glad you're feeling more like you Hun  

Doddy- oh your poor poor furbaby   I'd say it was a little too coincidental for my liking! Hope the vet can shed some light on how it happened  

MrsRock- you ok my lovely?


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  O my god your poor cat  Let us know how you get on at the vets 

*Mrs Rock* I guess it's no different than IVF, the eggs don't always fertilise so all the TXs are a gamble  I am hoping its a strong embie, if it doesn't survive, it's not meant to be.


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls,

Just a quick hi from me.

Lolli -   hope you had a lovely day.

Kt - Belated     

Dial -   

Belle - Loved the photos, Ed is so adorable, he is going to break hearts.

Doddy - Hope your poor   is ok  

 to everyone else.

We are still hanging on, feeling bad but taking day at a time   reading when i can and missing you all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- hello lovely   sorry you're feeling so bad hunny, and I know it must seem like you've been in there a lifetime, but not long to go now poppet, you'll have those beautiful bubbas in your arms before you know it   thinking of you, keep us posted on any news when you can


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!

Yes KT I am ok thanks, feeling much better suddenly, my headache lifted yesterday after I posted my moan so it was obviously medicinal.  And DH is helping out much more as I think he feels guilty for being away Fri-Mon, E was awake lots on Sat night due to teething and a spider the size of a small dog in the lounge freaked me out beyond belief, he got both barrels on the phone and since then can't do enough to be helpful!  


Doddy how is the cat today?

Pray, hope you are feeling a teeny bit better this morning, if that's possible


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning morning 

Pray - Lovely to hear from you, sorry you're not feeling great but not long now!!

Mrs Rock - Glad you are feeling better, men - they do need a good prodding don't they!

Morning to the rest of B&B's

Cat's ok, thanks for your comments ladies, vet said it looked like she had caught her fur, maybe in fence panels and it had ripped her skin.  Its healing well enough on its own so no stitches required but a couple of days under house arrest and an anti-biotic jab and she should be ok.
So i'm off to clean me kitchen and get some bread dough going


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon B&Bs 

Did my exams this morning. It went well. So no more excuses for my absence  

Slowly but surely I'll do some nice reading back over this weekend.

Love to all,

Alessandra


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, what a relief that kitty didn't need any stitches. I'm very jealous of the bread. Wish I was that domesticated.

Ale, i bet thats a weigh off your shoulders now the exams are out of the way.

Mrs rock, glad you feeling better. Moan away my dear if it helps.

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helllooooooo my lovelies!   (had a couple of glasses of red, can ya tell?   ) 

MrsRock- I'm glad your headache has gone! Nothing worse than a lingering headache   and I'm pleased your dh "got the message"   

Doddy- oh thank goodness your furbaby is ok! Phew! Have you been bunking off of work today? Cleaning the kitchen?!? Bread making?!? 

Ale- hi hun! yes I bet you're glad your exam is out of the way, when do you get your results?  

Rachel- You ok gorgeous? Nearly Friday!   

Hi to everyone!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

It's so very quiet   I bet you'll all be as chatty as hell when I go to Manchester tomorrow


----------



## Angel10

KT - hello darling, I LOVE your new picture of the boys    Your off to Manchester tomorrow? with dh or just you and the boys?   

Dial -   

Pray - I hope you are ok lovely - been thinking about you   

Hope everyone is ok - cant believe how miserable it is here - want to be back in the warm in Menorca


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hey gorgeous! Lovely to have you back! Was there no room in your suitcase to bring a little sunshiny warmth home with you then?  

Yes off tomorrow   not really looking forward to it, just me and the boys going as dh couldn't get any time off, and we're not coming home until Wednesday


----------



## Angel10

I feel like I am having two conversations with you today - one on here and one on **    making me go    LOL!  well I admire you driving all the way there babe with the boys but what a shame dh couldnt go with you  all, I am sure he will miss you hunny    um - can I ask, why your going if your not looking forward to it hun?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  Angel nice to have you back   

I have a scan and blood test tomorrow to see if I can start stims, fingers crossed   .  Got to get into central London at crack of dawn, seems like I will be going every morning during stims so better get used to it!

Off to see a nursery in a min, starting to panic a bit about childcare for January when I go back to work.  The 2 places E is on the waiting list for (since she was 5 weeks old) still don't have a place.  


Nearly the weekend and........Strictly time!!!!  Or is it on tonight again, oh oh I must check!  Don't want to miss it like last week, I was gutted


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - hiya - nearly on stims already    sorry I missed out on all that! Have you suffered from ohss then hun to have to have a scan every day?  I hope you find the right place for little E's childcare


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Just popping on to say hi....

KT- Hope you have a 'nice' (bearable) time in Manchester - loving the new piccy! 

Angel - Nice to see you back darling. Will catch up properly when i'm doing a little better.  

Mrs Rock - Thanks for your PM - WILL reply... when I can. Good luck with scan and bloods. FX. xxx

Pray - Thanks for your PM too. Thinking of you and those gorgeous bubbas too.  

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have a fab friday and enjoy your weekends. xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - I know you will my precious, just good of you to post darling - sending you all my love and hugs


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - See??  I knew you'd feel that way when you got back - shoulda made more of it when you were there 

KT - Yep, I took a couple of days emergency leave wed nite because of cat, but tbh its been nice to have a couple of days sorting stuff, you know winter wardrobe out etc!  Bread didn't get done yesterday but its on the final proving stage now 
Hope your trip goes....well..goes ok hun  

Mrs R - Best of luck for tomorrow's appt, and starting stimms!!  Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - well it wasnt easy leaving my ds - he may be 18 but he is and always will be on my mind and a worry cos he is still my baby, guess its all part of me being a single parent for a lot of years and I never quite got round to sharing responsibilitys etc    good luck with the bread making


----------



## doddyclaire

I keep forgetting, sorry


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

sorry I've been MIA....there just isn't enough hours in the day at the moment  

angel, glad you are home safe and sound and you enjoyed the hol as much as you could, can't ask for more than that can we  

mrs rock, good luck for your scan tomorrow, I think you have reached a whole new level of amazingness (MY word ) doing tx while looking after the beautiful E  

kt, good luck for the visit to your sister's, hope you end up enjoying it and not miss dh too much, do you need ten cars though to get all the boys stuff in   ooooh and wooo hoooo to harrison, how's he (and you) handling it?  ooooh almost forgot LOVE the new pic of the boys  

pray, good to see you post even if you still feel cack, we are a bunch of worriers you know  

lolli, how was your meal, hope you enjoyed it and not worried about DB with your sister too much  

doddy, your poor cat, does sound a touch suspicious with your cacky neighbour    ooooh bread making, lurvley  

rachel, how's your animal hospital doing, is it all better now?  

dial,  no work for two days thank goodness, get lots of tlc   

Ale, I must have missed a post or just being nosey, what test did you do??  

faithope, how's your one a day sniff going, hope you continue to feel better  

afm, waaaaay too busy for my liking, not even sure the last time I say down in the evening and did naff apart from watch tv   not sure why it's all gone crazy but I really need to organise things a little better...oooh and to top things off I've just dropped my beeping phone in the washing up    it is currently sat on the radiator why I try to ignore the fact that I am such a t*t for dropping it and   it dries out - can't believe I've done that


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Zoe once I dropped my phone in the bath and wrecked it, I was so gutted, it's easily done. I hope yours survives.

Thanks for the good wishes about scan etc tomorrow. So far it hasn't been too bad although I have been bad tempered, but stims may be a whole different ball game, we'll see. Angel I have avoided OHSS but I usually over respond, I end up on the minimum of stim or none at all as I usually produce about 30 follicles and I think it affects my egg quality. But just as importantly it seems that high oestrogen levels seem to increase my chronic nerve pain in my legs and last time I did a freash cycle the pain was so bad I was bed ridden and could not have ET. Do NOT want to go there again and hopefully I won't as in general I am in a lot less pain now than I was a few years ago. So new clinic will try very hard to monitor me closely and keep things on an even keel so far as possible, this is why we decided to change clinics. But as I am 39 now things could be very different anyway, only time will tell <bites fingernails>

Dial don't worry about PMing, just take care of yourself


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Just a quickly as I'm off to bed finally   

Angel- it was a bit   wasn't it   I'm going because I think I should, my sister and fam come down every 2 or 3 months, but because my mum was already going up there and mum is up there for christmas as well, my sis wouldn't be coming down until feb next year I think that it was too long to go without seeing them  

MrsRock- good luck with the scan,   to having to go early everyday though! How was the nursery? 

Dial-   thinking of you poppet  

Doddy- well done on the bread Hun! Looks very yummy   

Zoe- Harrison is fine thanks, I didn't really notice him teething (does that sound bad   ) he's only had a few moans in the night, nothing I've had to go in to him for   both of them seem a little unsettled for the first hour or so after they go to bed, but that's it   how's Archie? Have you started weaning yet? Meant to look at your ticker but he must be 6 months now? 
Oh and my dh dropped the phone down the loo   it was known thereafter as the sh!t phone  

Sweet dreams everone! I'm off to bed


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs 

Quite a cloudy and rainy afternoon here in London...

*dialadink* - big kiss in the heart. 

*BathBelle * - What a gorgeous little man. I loved the cake! Best of luck with the job hunting!

*Ktcuddles* - Enjoy your family meet up.  I think we only get the exams results by December - thanks for asking 

*Mrs Rock* - How was the scan? Hope and praying all is well. I also had OHSS in the past. This time I am stuffing my face with protein, and drinking a bottle of lucozade lite (rich in eletrolytes) per day. Apparently, this combo helps to minimize OHSS. We'll see...

*doddyclaire* - What a nasty neighbour  If possible, just detach yourself from him\his family as much as you can.

*lollipops* - I love the smile of your Little Lady ) How is the crying issue going? Any progress? I really hope so... 

*peahead26* - Oh yes! The studying phase is over, soI woke up this morning feeling I have so much time in hands all of a sudden  How are you? No longer working as a Vet nurse, am I right? How is DH? I hope is no long until he has his cardiologist appointment. 

*Pray* - What a rollercoaster. You are a very brave woman, and I  to you. Hope all goes well and smooth (as much as possible).

*catherine-expecting#1* - Wonderful to hear all is going well with LO. Good to hear the placenta is healthy as well.  

*Faithope* - I had symptoms similar to yours in the past, when I was on HRTs. You are not alone in this Rollercoaster! I praying really hard this is your time.   

*zoe25* - No, you didn't miss anything.  The exam was for a linguist job (Portuguese and Spanish). I doubt I'll get it. The competition is seriously strong. That was my third attempt. I'll keep on trying...

AFM - DH and I had an mini-argument this morning. Brilliant. All what was really missing in the weekend prior ET. I am upset but I'll fight hard anything and anyone interfers negatively in this.

A big thello to Hennups, Jen, Angel, Henrch and everybody else I missed!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Ale - hope you & dh have made up

Mrs rock - how did you get on yesterday hun?

Faithope - how r u feelin? Hope you're ok....

Morning to the rest of the b&bs, gone very quiet here


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I am in the 'final' two weeks of TX and feeling all over the place  I catch myself thinking I could be preggers at christmas, then I am cursing myself for even thinking this could work  How is wedding planning going?

*Ale* What day is ET hun? Thanks  xxx

Hello to all xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

One day at a time hun, don't think too far ahead  

x


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* - no idea yet, hun. EC is likely to to happen mid this week. The doctors want to do a dual-transfer - one of a 3-day, and another one at of a blast. For the time being I am just concentrating on the follies and the lining - that's where we are now, anyway. Then I concentrate on the next step. Can't think of pg, mc, OTD right now. All that would drive me  When is your ET?

Morning everyone!


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  I am trying 

*Ale* I've not heard of dual transfer, is it a new thing? How does that not imped on the embie already in the womb if you are poking a catheter in there again  ET for me should embie thaw will be 25th october, thats my guess on working out dates on my last FET as they are almost identical 

Wave of Light tomorrow at 7pm, light a candle/s for angel babies


----------



## jack12

shall light one for all our lost little ones. May god bless them all!!!! xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

Well that was a weekend and a half.  Got to clinic early yesterday and then waited 1h 20 mins for scan and blood test, apparently this is normal!  Anyway all ok with that so they booked me in for a hysteroscopy this morning.  I had to get there for 7.30am and found out too late that there were engineering works on the train line so ended up in a mad panic, missed train I meant to catch cos when I backed the car off the drive at 6.30am I discovered the wondows were iced up and I couldn't see a thing.  Why this didn't occur to me before I set going I don't know, I am not safe to be let out!    Manged to park it by the side of the road but how I didn't hit parked cars was a miracle cos it was dark and I couldn't see them through the ice, I really really scared myself   .  Then ended up getting a cab from Victoria and arrived at clinic by 8am, to find they were totally unbothered that I was late and I shouldn't have worried.  Aaaargh!!

Anyway hysteroscopy was fine and I was naughty and came home by myself, you are supposed to have someone to bring you home after the sedation but I didn't want DH to have to trek into town with E and I'm glad I didn't as they said I'd be leaving by 9.45am and it was actually 11.30 by the time I left.  So I had first stim injection at the clinic, came home with a huge brown bag of meds and spent the rest of the day in bed.  Back there again tomorrow for bloods at 7.30am, it is going to be a long 2 weeks.......Oh and they don't use the gonal F pre-filled pen which I used at previous clinic, they use Fostimon and Merional which you have to mix and draw up yourself eeek!  Feel like an IVF novice all over again   



KT hope your drive to Manchester was ok?


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs rock, what a nightmare. Hope u are feeling ok now. Why did you decide to change clinics?. Just think it can only get better & easier on your next visit.

Ale, yeah I'm no longer vet nursing. I'm now working in a secondary school, so I've gone from animals to children and there isn't much difference really  
Have you sorted things with DH? It's a silly man that upsets a woman who is injecting hormones I say.

Doddy, sounds like you had a lovely day today. I reckon the only way you could have improved on it was with a little shoe purchase  

Zoe, the animal hospital is all good thanks. Mostly all healed. It's just the DH that's causing me worries now. We haven't heard anything from the GP about seeing a cardiologist yet, and DH being a bloke is just sticking his head in the sand about things.
How has your weekend been?

Angel, you worry me Hun when you are quiet. I hope you are ok and have just had a busy weekend  

Dial, I'm sending you some peahead hugs my lovely    

Lolli, I've just read about poor DB and her cold. Let's hope it goes soon. I think there are lots of germs going around at the moment. Lots of the kids at school seems to be coughing and sneezing at the moment. So I'm having the flu jab soon.

KT, how is Manchester treating you and those gorgeous boys?

Well I've had an exciting day which involved defrosting the freezer, 3 loads of washing (bet you are proud of me Angel ) and some ironing. However I bought a top on eBay to make up for it.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls  

Ale- hope you and dh have cleared the air by now Hun  

Faith-  

Jack- hello poppet, how are you Hun? 

Doddy- How's trick babe?  

Angel- how was you weekend with ds being away and dh working? Hope you did a bit of girls pampering?  

Zoe- bloody phone!!!   I see Archie is enjoying his food!  

Mrsrock- Oh my goodness! What a faff!   journey was really good thanks, the boys were amazing  

Rachel- Well done you getting all that washing done AND the freezer defrosted! As for Manchester... Well...

I'm hating every single minute   and I'm really missing dh   I want to go home!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, Sebastian has his first tooth now too! interesting though as its the opposite bottom tooth to Harrison


----------



## lollipops

Rachel - really hope you hear from the doctors soon, must be very worrying, and sounds like your DH is like mine and just avoids the subject ( right ostriches these men are aren't they! ) love,love love your photos on ********, your animal brood are fab! I can tell you love them to pieces! Really lovely photo of you & DH too.  


Kt - oh no honey  bless you, when are you due home? I hate being away from home if I'm not enjoying myself or comfortable. Wow but the new tooth news is great! What with crawling, teeth and weaning you really have got it all going on! X


Doh, Darcey crying ....back later.....


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- hello gorgeous   how's you and the beautiful DB? Did you have a nice weekend? You had the outlaws to stay didn't you? 
We're not going home until Wednesday, leaving about lunch time   I knew it was going to be quite chaotic here and I expected the worst so it had to be better, but, I obviously didn't expect it to be this bad and I didn't expect to miss dh this much   my nephews are a hyperactive nightmare! And very aggressive   and I know I'm being over protective of the boys, but trust me with my nephews I have to be. I'm a really calm person but im feeling really stressed   I know I've got to make the most of it but I'm NEVER doing it again without dh


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli-   sorry Hun, I've just read on ** about poor little DB bless her   big   for you too sweetie   I hope it clears soon.


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Sorry you're having a mare of a visit, can you not just go home early?  I wouldn't hang around if I wasn't enjoying it and it sounds like your nephews are a nightmare, sending you big  

Lolli - Sorry you are having a bad time with DB   Really do hope things improve soon x

Peahead - LOL at your exciting day!!  Love the pics too 

Mrs Rock - OMG sounds like you had a nightmare morning   Hope you're feeling ok on stimms x

Morning to b&b's - hope everyone is ok


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi folks

Some of you ladies were up early! I was too but for once not online, feel like I missed a party!


KT sorry you are having such a horrible visit.  How old are your nephews?  Any idea why they are so hyper?  You'll be so glad to get home again   


Peahead I changed clinics because it took us 5 goes before with Guys and we don't have time or money for another 5 goes so we decided to go all out on the clinic with the very best success rates for my age group.  Plus they do the close monitoring whihc I need for various reasons.  Must say though it really is bootcamp  IVF like I was warned it would be, not for the faint hearted.  I keep telling myself "it's only for 2 weeks".  Just got to get through it.  



Angel where are you??  Have you run off back to Menorca?



Doddy thanks, feeling fine so far but is only day 2.  Do feel a bit sore from hysteroscopy though.


----------



## lollipops

Mrs rock - yes I believe a change of clinic can help, not only if it just renews your faith. We had our 3 tx's with care clinic but felt for our last go we needed to move to a new clinic so we could get better taylor made care, hoping changing clinics proves as successful for you too.xxx

Afm - think (hope) we have found a suitable house to rent! Watch this space! DB is so under the weather bless her, shes full of cold


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all, very quiet on here at the mo   Thinking of you all! And hope everyone is ok  

Doddy- How are you my lovely?   I had thought about going home early but it would mean driving home on my own as mum would stay on   even though the boys were fine on the way up, I can't risk it on my own    my nephews haven't been quite so bad today (doesnt mean it wasnt a nightmare day though) so maybe they were showing off yesterday  

MrsRock- Hope the soreness eases soon Hun   my nephews are 4yrs old (on Wednesday) and 18months old, I think it was part showing off and part parent! My sister is quite highly strung and everything is manic with her   

Lolli-  

Angel- yes where you at girly? Hope you're ok?


----------



## Faithope

I have just been on ** and one of my work collegues/friend had put a picture of a candle she lit for DH and I and i burst into tears   How kind and thoughtful. I have mine lit for all those babies who didn't make it   Thinking of you ladies on Buds and Blooms who have suffered loss


----------



## Faithope




----------



## lollipops

How lovely faith - thoughts with all those special ladies who have loved and lost


----------



## Ale40

Faith, thanks a million for the candle.


----------



## pray4a+

Faith - what a beautiful thought, thank you still miss my lost baby everyday   so many of us have angel babies it is lovely to have a special time to remember them.

Thinking of you all, don't think it will be long untill babies are here, will let you know.

 to everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Big   to everyone   don't forget o put some in your pockets! 

Pray- Hun, I bet you can't wait to meet those beautiful bundles of joy! Hopefully you will start to feel better once they are born too  hope you've to lots of support too my lovely, thinking of you poppet  

Dial-  

Angel-  

Doddy-  

Zoe-  

Faith-  

MrsRock-  

Lolli- 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey girls

KT - Hope things are better today, have a   yourself xx

Pray - So exciting!!  Not long - hope you're feeling a little better x

SO I guess everyone is just incredibly busy and having a wonderful life eh?!  I really hope that you are all ok, sending out big hugs to you all  
45 days til the Xmas lunch!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

     

sorry I've not managed to get on recently but as I feared my phone and rubbish typos is dead and I just never seem to get a chance to sit in front of the laptop at home and work is just cack and busy being someone's skivvy   anyway......

kt, so sorry your visit is pants sweetie, you must feel like you've lost a limb without dh bless you, really hope today isn't as bad as yesterday and just think, home time tomorrow, such a shame you couldn't enjoy your visit but good for you making the effort, now you KNOW you don't like to visit alone   fancy both both getting alternate teeth coming through, the fact you didn't notice Harrison's sneaking through I think is fab, at least the first one didn't bother him too much then   

faithope, lovely candle, sorry dh wasn't with your last night, mine wasn't either as I think of mine often too (esp as wsd baby is literally a couple of days off when my mc was due  ) how's your sniffing going? and work?   

lolli, so sorry DB is a poorly baba and neither of you are getting any sleep, did you say you were taking her to the dr's? how did that go if you did, think you've got all the good recommendations already on ** but I also found having Archie in the steamy bathroom (on a duvet thingy on the floor while I showered) helped ease his snottiness a bit too.  Really hope you both get some snoozes in today   

mrs rock, wow! to your hospital visiting, hope the rest of the appointments and travel to and from are a bit more relaxing (can't think of a better word!) and oooh to having to mix your drugs, I never had to do that but I know others on here have (quite pleased I never had to tbh)   

doddy, hey lovely lady, how are you diddling, what's the latest in all things wedding? when I saw your count down I didn't read it properly and thought it was until xmas and I almost shrieked    can't wait for our xmas catch up though at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if Archie was walking by then  

pray, thanks so much for posting, I hope you are still getting through the days, how exciting to have your bubba's soon, I'll have everything crossed for you from now on   

rachel,  grrr to not hearing from the gp's my dh would be the same and not chase...very annoying, hope it come through soon   my weekend was good thank you, dh's birthday on sunday so we had a lush quiet day just the three of us   and out for a nice meal where Archie was eating anything he could get his hands on when he woke up    

angel, hope you haven't got lost anywhere     

dial, hey lovely   

right off for more cacky work, AND I've got a cold again, I don't like it!


----------



## zoe25

bleughhhhhhh  is how I feel  

tum tee tum tee tum.......


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey Zoe - big boo to your cold and feeling cacky   At least tomorrow you have a lovely no sharing day!
So does that mean you'll be getting a new phone?


----------



## zoe25

can't wait for tomorrow he seems to be doing all sorts all of a sudden,  loving trying out new food, pulling himself up to stand and trying to walk even - can't crawl but seems to want to skip that bit      

going through stoopid insurance to either get my phone fixed or replaced such an **** on, I'm using my mum's old handset (long story as to why we have that!) and it is so painful even texting!!

how are you doing anyway??


----------



## doddyclaire

Ahh bless him!!  I heard some babies skip the crawling and go straight to walking!  So exciting!!

I'm errr ok I guess   not in the happiest of places, seem to have lost a lot of confidence over the last few weeks and finding it difficult being in places with people i'm not very familiar with


----------



## lollipops

Oh doddy , I'm sorry to hear this   this doesn't sound like you   have you tried talking about how you feel, to DH or something? sometimes I find talking it out helps.  hugs  




Zoe - Ooohhh trying to walk already! Wow, clever boy! Enjoy your day off tomorrow, bet Archie loves his mummy time    sorry about your cold, horrible feeling yuk. That's for the shower tip, will try that for sure. DB has a virus, not only do we have a cold, we also have the runs! joy! 


Doh gotta go DB has woke up!


----------



## zoe25

doddy,    so sorry to hear that, I think it's one of the hardest things to get out of the negative places it seems to take ten times more effort than seems possible, always here if you want any one to chat too (pm, text, **, could even actually speak  ) 

lolli, oh bless DB a virus too on top of everything else   and as for Archie...impatient little boys seems to be the thing, he would quite happily stand all day if he could  

oooh I'm off for my mini weekend, love to you all (will be checking in on you all when i get home anyway!)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! Where is everybody?   Thought I would have missed loads   

Doddy- oh petal    sending you the biggest hug darlin' hopefully give you a real hug soon poppet    

Lolli- poor little DB! I really hope she gets better soon my lovely   big hugs for you too  

Zoe- I hope you feel better soon too hun, horrible colds   and what a clever little man you have there trying to walk already     well done Archie! enjoy your no sharing day  tomorrow!  

Afm, going home tomorrow...BIG YAY! Can't wait! this is NEVER...EVER...EVER....EVER...EVER...EVER... happening again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ale40

*Dial* - Lots of love your way 

*Doddy *-   I hope you are feeling a little better now. Here's a Xmas kid typing  I just love it, for me it's one of the best times -have in mind I was born in the tropics, so it also reminds me of Summer, heheh...

*Kate *- that doesn't sound much fun... Sorry the visit was quite hectic 

*Faith* - Not long now. I am thinking of you every day. Lots of PMA your way!!!   

*Pray* - Well done, 34 sounds to me a remarkable milestone for twins! Awww.... How long do you expect until you meet the bubbas? 

An excellent morning to everyone


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* Thank you hun 

*KT*  Love the new pic of the boys 

*doddy* You are going through a grieving process, it can odd things to people  I can totally empthise 

Hello to everyone 

Have my scan at 9am tomorrow to see how thick my lining is


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

KT - Today's the day!!  Hurrah!!  Safe journey back home hun x

Faithope - Hope tomorrow's scan goes well x

Girls, thanks for your words yesterday, I know this is not just a wobble, so I need to work out a plan of coping that is more focused on the day to day aspect, but not now as I have a REALLY boring meeting to go to 

Hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you Doddy - I have been a lot over the last few weeks xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy, sorry to hear you are not feeling like yourself.  Massive massive hugs.  Hoping you can find a way to make things easier.  Any snippets of wedding gossip to share?  I never get bored of it you know!  I see last night's  DTTB was filmed in Liverpool, looking forward to watching that.  Your weekend sounded divine on ** by the way.  


KT yay you get home today!  Good luck for the driving hope it goes smoothly.

Faithope fingers crossed for your scan.

Zoe wow Archie trying to stand!  E still making no attempt whatsoever to go anywhere   .  She's been sleeping really badly as well, I am K-nackered.  Do you think it is going to the childminder that is stimulating him, spending time with the other children?  Have been wondering if starting nursery will be a good thing for E and teach her lots of new stuff, much as I don't like the idea of going back to work perhaps I am just not interesting enough for her.



Peahead any news on Your DH's appt?


Pray well done getting to 34 weeks!  You are amazing   



Girls has anything been decided about this essex meet up?  It may clash with my ET but would like to come if I could


----------



## dialadink

looks like I jumped back on at the right point.. what is happening about the essex meet? 

Pray - Hope you are doing ok poppet - looking forward to hearing happy news that the twins have arrived.   Would be lovely if you have one of each - a pink and a blue then we have a set of each variety with Kt's boys, Jen's Girls.. wouldn't that be amazing for this lil old thread??!! xxx

Doddy - sending you a hug as I know there is really nothing I can do or say but send you lots of love.   xxx

Faith - Sounds like all going well with your cycle - not long now! FX for that little embie! x

Lolli - Big get well hugs for DB. Poor little girly! Tell us all about this house then?? xx

KT - Are you home yet? You must at least be on your way! Phew! Sorry it's been rubbish - Never make that mistake again. Gonna be lots of huggin and lovin in your house tonight   xx

Ale - Thanks for the hugs hun - how's it going?? x

Mrs Rock - I don't like the idea of mixing up the stimms... The pen was enough for my little brain! How are you feeling now? xx

Zoe - Hey hun, how has your mini weekend been? xx

Rachel - Can't believe that your DH is being kept waiting for his appointment.. it's such a worry when playing the waiting game. Sending you a hug too.  

Angel - Where ru poppet? Hopefully off having fun somewhere! xxx

Huuuge Hello to everyone else. xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

IM HOME!!! YAY! WHOOPDY WHOOP!  

Ale- hi Hun' how's it going?  

Faith- I'm sure all will be fine with your scan in the morning Hun  

Doddy-we're here for you as always hunny  

Msrrock- Hey Hun! How ya feeling? Remind us roughly when your ET will be? 

Dial- hello poppet      

Right, like I said , I'm home! Journey home was a 'kin nightmare traffic wise, but the boys were fantastic as always   got in about 6:30, and to see the boys excited happy faces to be home was amazing bless them, I'm pretty damn pleased to be home too! Can ya tell?  

Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

9.5mm, triple stripe   Will get a call tomorrow between 2.30-3.30 to let me know if ET is thursday or friday next week and when to start Cyclogest. Work is awful at the moment as there are grievances amoung staff and have had heated meetings which I come away with a massive headache and feel like crap   Going to see GP this afternoon as I am feeling out of sorts.

Big hello to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## jack12

Wishing you soooooo much love and luck faith, shall be right with you in spirit next week for it all!!!!!!!!! 
Just to let you all know i am going to have my section 8weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Jack*  thank you and as for your CS 8 weeks from now    how exciting!!!! xxx


----------



## Ale40

*Dial * - Hello babe! 

*Faithope * - Fantastic healthy lining!  Well done! Easier said than done, but detach yourself as much as possible from any work politics. You don't need any of that. Sounds like you are full of HRT symptoms,I'm sorry to hear that ... Keep us posted, I am thinking of you every day and rooting a praying for your Li'l one.

*jack12 * - CS in 8 weeks? Seriously? How cool is that?? 

*Ktcuddles* - welcome back home  We are doing all right, KT, thanks for asking. Torsten and I made up playing Badmington on Sunday . I had ET yesterday. In total 12 eggs were collected; 9 were mature, and now we have got 8 ICSI-fertilized embies (we have moderate to severe male factor). We are transferring one D-3 bubba this Saturday; and, with luck, making a D5 transfer on Monday. We are cautioulsy optimistic, taking one day at a time.

Big hello and lots of love to everyone, 

Ale


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - Fab news!!!  Stuff work!  

Jack - Oh wow!!  Bet that feels good eh, knowing you'll soon have your princess in your arms!

Ale - Blimey luv, well done on your bumper crop & fab fertilization rates!!  Good luck for Saturday & Monday 

KT - Glad you got home ok and I bet there were plenty of cuddles in your house last night 

Dial - Hey, how ya doing?


----------



## zoe25

jack, wow! 13th december, how exciting, I am thrilled for you, it is really really happening       

faith, fab scan results, well done, not too long now...eeeek!  

ale, well done with your ec too, loads of luck for sat and mon  

kt, yippeeeeee! you're home    so pleased you are back home all nice and happy again      

doddy, how is you today lovely  

lolli, ooooh new house...tell all, when are you hoping to move? how's the lovely DB doing? still full of cold and virus?  

dial, morning    lovely lady  

pray, thinking of you and all our missing buds and blooms


----------



## Faithope

I am signed off for the week  Feel much better now. My twitching eye and headaches are combination of not enough fluid and stress  The GP was so lovely, I explained about TX and previous MC'S and she said that if I need more time then to just ring the surgery and ask for another note and she will happily write me one for as long as I need to be off  It is so stressful at work, I love my job but not for the sake of my health (or sanity)

*Zoe*  How are you? Hows Archie doing? x


----------



## jack12

Thanks guys.......all seems a little surreal.   xx

Faith I am so glad doc has signed you off. Sometimes work just has to take a back seat as some things are more important!!!! You need time to just 'be' and take in what is happening hun. Work would just add to stress.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh good Faith, what a sensible GP.  You just don't need the stress from work!  Tx is so much more important right now.  


KT sorry you had a bad drive home    But glad the boys were angels for you   


Jack very good luck with your CS         

Dial, KT, I am feeling fine thanks   .  Well, apart from being blimmin knackered from the early starts, yomping into London, stressing out in the massive queues at the clinic and the blood place then yomping home again so DH can go to work ASAP, he is practically standing in the front garden to hand E to me as i walk up the drive.  His work are being great letting him work from home until 10am ish but he can't take the p*ss so I have to be back sharpish.  I have never run up so many tube escalators in one week in my life, think my legs must be toning up nicely, well here's hoping.  KT I hope my ET will be roughly in 2 weeks' time, if I am lucky enough to get to ET and with blasts as we did before.


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  I missed your post somehow  How are you doing? any weddingy news? xxxx

*Jack* I do feel alittle guilty but then I know that I/TX/my sanity needs to be in order for the rest to work xxx

*Mrs Rock* Sounds like you need to slow down love  xxx

*dial* How are you doing? xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Evening,

Faith, Pleased you got signed off you need to look after number 1 and your precious embie  

Zoe, Wow Archie seems to be coming on in leaps and bounds   What a bummer about your phone   but maybe you can get one that spells next time  

Claire, Massive     IF sucks! How are you today? I know that it is different because I never finally drew a line under tx but I totally understand the loss of confidence and meeting new people   I so wish I had a magic wand to make everything better for you.  I know that it is not for everyone, but have you spoken to the IF counsellor at your clinic? I am not on here very often but if you ever want to talk pm me on here or **  

Ale, Well done on your crop   Sending you lots of embie dividing vibes   Good luck for the transfer. When do you find out about the job? 

Jack, OMG How exciting   8 weeks today you'll have your princess in your arms  

Kt, Sorry you had a pants time at your sisters    Pleased you are now home though. I bet DH missed you all. Is he off work tomorrow? Are you planning on doing anything nice?

Dial,   How are you? I'm sorry I missed your last post about your consultants appointment. I know that you don't want to talk about it on here but I would be interested to know what he said    When do you go on holiday?

Mrs Rock, Where are you having tx? It's great that your DHs work are being so understanding  

Lolli, Oh bless Little Miss D-B. A friend of mine recommends for babies with colds that you give the bubba a foot massage with vicks (make sure its suitable for babies) just before bed. 

Rach, Oh your poor dh   I hope the appointment comes through soon  

Pray, You have done so well to carry the twins for so long   Sending you lots of   for a speedy and safe delivery xxx

Angel, Hope you're okay; you are very quiet. Did you have a nice holiday?

Hi to Jen, Emerald, Catherine, Dame and all the other B&Bs. 

AFM - Not much to report here. Doesn't look as though I'm going to be made redundant   so need to make an appointment to see my boss about going back to work   Definitely not going back until February though  

xxx


----------



## Faithope

I'M SPENDING MY NEW YEARS EVE WITH GARY BARLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

WTF

How?  WHy??  When??  Details woman, need details!!


----------



## doddyclaire

I just realisd the "when" was a bit unnecessary


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

LOL!   

Hi girls!


----------



## Faithope

sorry for shouting  

DH has booked tickets to see him in our home town on 31st December, so not really spending New Years Eve alone with him (we are both married   ) but it's so exciting!!!! I last saw Take That about 6 years ago when they just re-formed and I love anything to do with all 5 of them


----------



## doddyclaire

Nice one!!!


----------



## Faithope

Nurse has just called-I start cyclogest tomorrow morning (o the joy   ) stop sniffing tomorrow night   and ET is at 2.30pm on Thursday


----------



## doddyclaire

Whoop!!  Hope everything goes ok hun xx


----------



## Angel10

Hi girls   

Sorry for being absent - had a lot of wobbles since coming home from holiday due to one thing and another but have seen the lovely Wayne today and he has helped clear my mind of the debris and put me back on track    can I come back now please?


----------



## Ale40

Welcome to the bum-bullet club Faith


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* 

*Ale* I have had DH to do it for me in the last two cycles  I have to do it by myself tomorrow as DH is at work, so I have to get aquainted with my   OMG I am so


----------



## Faithope

Please can someone get me off the 3013 bubbles please


----------



## Angel10

Faith - its not so bad, pop a little vaseline on it, it should make it a little easier for you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- exciting new year for you then!  Good luck with the   bullets, kinda shocked me a bit that you get dh to do it!  

Doddy- hi Hun   what's on the agenda this weekend Hun? 

Ale-  

Angel- hi poppet   I'm glad Wayne has helped hunny, Welcome back babes    

Hi everyone!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, this is your home so you don't need permission to come back Hun.

Faith, you are brave letting DH do it. I don't want my DH anywhere near that area


----------



## doddyclaire

Welcome back Angel, was wondering where you'd got to, thought you'd maybe sneaked off for another holibobs!

Faithope - I did my own, no chance of letting himself know that things went up there  

Kt - Same sh!t for me - you?


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - no not back to Menorca though dh is already looking to go to the same place again in may    read back you not been feeling so good around others, how you feeling now darlin'?


----------



## doddyclaire

Ooh another holiday? Go for it, you only live once x


----------



## Faithope

O dear me..   There is nothing of me that DH hasn't seen or probed   After all we have been through with TX, nothing is secret or 'just for me' I guess I am just very comfortable with DH and he takes it seriously  

I'm off to hide now...


----------



## Angel10

Faith - and he still loves ya - stop worrying hun, and well done   

Doddy - are you ok? you didnt answer my question hun


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - i'm trying to be  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- apart from the drama with our water tonight and my bestie bringing his man over for dinner tomorrow night, the mil & bil coming over Sunday, our weekends all a bit nothingy really   

Faith- oh dear me    

Angel- another holiday! Lovely!


----------



## dialadink

Morning Buds n Blooms... 

Trying to catch up... not easy with this ickle brain! 

Ale - How you feeling? ET... ohhh exciting Pupo soon?! xx

Faith - Good luck without DH's errrr 'assiastance'.   You'll be fine! Countdown to ET is on now lady! x

KT - Ooh should be 'interesting' your bestie having his man over for dinner - we will neeeeed to kno al about it. x

Jack - I am so over the flippin moon for you and DP. Not long til you have your gorgeous girl here and she WILL be safe and sound with you. Have such happy feelings when I think of you and your litle family. You deserve all the happiness in the world.  

Pray - Hope you are feeling ok hun. Have they set you a date yet, or are they playing the day by day game? Big hgs and thinking of you hunny. xxx

Doddy - How ya diddling chick? xx

Angel -  

Rachel - Any news on DH yet? No? Sendin you some   too. xx

Belle - Bummer about twork hun. I know you were hoping for redundancy. x


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - OOh so you're getting to meet THE man finally!!  Cool!! Hope all goes well with that 

Dial - How are you poppety?  Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Faithope

I did it on my own  Yay, now theres nothing I can't do in this IVF malarky!  needles, bum bullets, spreading my legs for total strangers, 

How are you doing *dial* ?

Morning *doddy*

*KT* I just had a letter to tell me Thame Water are turning our water off on thursday  ON ET DAY 

Big hello to all xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Morning Doddy - I'm ok thanks hun. Doing the 'I have not got a cold' thing at the moment - refuse to give into it, but actually feeling a lil bit poo.   It's DH's birthday on monday so its all out to dinner with the IL's tomorrow. Two weeks in a row I deserve a medal or something. Mind you last week I did swallow a bottle of rose to get through it.  

Faith - See, we can do anything us women.


----------



## Ale40

*Dial* - Hello!!! Since Monday is your DH's official b-day (and not on the IL's dinner day), enjoy it. Do a "boyfriend monopoly" and make sure he's all yours! We are continuing to be cautiously optimistic. We had one Day 3, 8-cell, top grade embie transferred back to Mothership this morning. Now we are praying and hoping this Little Voyager will get the company of a Day 5 Bro or Sis. The embryologist is very optimistic, and already scheduled the second ET for 11am on Monday. OTD is set for November 5.

*Angel10* - Welcome back home!! 

*Faith* - This is so sweet of your DH&#8230; It's easy and quick, don't worry about it at all. You'll make friends with your bum-bum after the first bullet, believe me  What? no shower on ET? Do you go to a gym or could get a day pass on a local gym to use the shower facilities? What a pain...

*Ktcuddles* - 

*Angel* - DH is the same, hence bum bullets are taboo for him! 

*Doddy* - 

*Belle* - what a pain with your job situation...It sounds very delicate. Maybe you could continue investigating the opportunities our there, while waiting to discuss/discussing your coming back to work plans with your current manager? Do you think there is room to discuss the possibility of redundancy? Best of luck and keep us posted!

Morning everyone!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Evening all

Well I've had a surprisingly nice day   .  Left at dawn to get to clinic for blood test as usual and all the street lamps were switching off one by one as I walked to the station, bit eerie that.  But when I got there I hardly had to wait at all for the blood test which was a Brucie bonus (can you tell I am getting ready to watch Strictly in a minute).  From day 7 of stims which is today they want you stay near the clinic until midday in case they want you to take meds then have a second blood test so of course I went for a coffee and then went shopping, would've been rude not to seeing as I am so close to Oxford Street.  And as it was so early it wasn't too crowded and I had a really nice time, bought 3 tops for me as I am desperate for clothes, and a cardigan for E.  And scoped out the loos in Debenhams for in case I had to inject as I found out on here that they are clean and there is a shelf in each one where you can mix the drugs.  Thank goodness for FF!  Anyway I didn't need to inject or a second test but they did call me back for a scan.  I was glad about that as my ovaries are getting sore so I was pleased they were having a look, don't want to overcook.  Everything is fine    So back again tomorrow for more bloods and more hanging around though this time I shall try not to shop as I am skinted   .  Planning to explore a bit more tomorrow.  As I walked up Wimpole Street this morning it was really peaceful and I was imagining the grand people who must've once lived in the gorgeous Georgian houses.  I'm sure there is a Jane Austen character who stays on Wimpole Street for a while but I can't remember who it is, it is bugging me, shall have to google.  I still wish we could try for a baby just by having sex like other people get to, but at least I had a nice day out of txing today, got to look for the silver linings where you find them eh!


Bath Belle - I am having tx at ARGC this time.


KT have a nice evening with your friend and his new bloke, let us know if he gets your seal of approval.  


Faith - if you're not keen then you can put the cyclogest in the front door, Guys advised that in my previous cycles as they think it gets absorbed better that way.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* Glad all is well with your bloods  Ah bless you, i know how you feel about being 'normal'. A s for using the front-I'm not allowed to  My clinic insist on it being back door for the first 5 days, then after ET they insist on the front


----------



## Angel10

Hi girls

I just wanted to thank you all for your support and  love after my row...it  really meant so very much  

Faith thank you so so much for our lovely chat....words can't say  how much it helped and meant   

Will catch up properly tomorrow or  later as its late already now!! 

KT I really hope things went well with your best friends other half


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  anytime hun xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evenin girls!

MrsRock- hi Hun, glad all was good yesterday, how'd ya get on today hun?  

Faith- hanging in there Hun?  

Angel- how's things poppet? Big  

Doddy- Good weekend Hun?  

Dial- hey gorgeous how was your weekend to?  

Ale- yay your PUPO!   and tons of  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had good weekends


----------



## Angel10

Morning all









KT - hello lovely, how are you? I hope Harrison is feeling better  what are you up to today? is it wod day 

Faith - hope you are coping ok hun - getting ever closer to transfer for you    am keeping everything crossed 

Jack -   hope you have a fab day hunni 

Mrs R - did you find the answer you were looking for to Wimpole Street  I am assuming you are back up to clinic again today - hope all goes well 

Doddy - hope you are ok hun and had a lovely weekend 

Dial -   to your lovely hubby xxx

Rach - how are you and how is dh doing? 

Ale -  you get your other little embie transferred     

Pray - am hoping all is ok hunni - 

Lolli - how are things with our beautiful little DB? I hope she is starting to feel better and things are settling down for you 

Zoe - how was your w/end? 

 to Catherine, Hennups, Aub, Belle, Jen, Em


----------



## lollipops

Morning my petals!  



Faith - not much longer till your bean is back where he/she belongs!  


Mrs r - wow, really is a tight schedule they have u on, must be reassuring to know they are taking extra care & attention with you.x



Angel - how's things at home now hun?x

Doddy - how r u feeling? Still struggling a bit with your confidence? Hugs for you.x


Kt - have a smashing day with your boys at wod! x


Dial - how's it going luv? How's you these days? X

Ale - congrats on being pupo and good luck for your 2nd et.x

Zoe - hows work & Archie? 




Afm - DB going to bed between 8 and 9pm now, cant tell you how pleased i am. Weaning starts next week! Busy sorting out renting our house out & preparing to move to new one.x


----------



## jack12

thanks angel hun. just had a nice chilled day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack - good girl    I did text you lovely - hope you got it   

Lolli - sounds like DB is finally getting into a routine   

Where is everyone then? I come back and everyone buggers off


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm here!  Just been a manic few days.  Spent all yesterday morning traipsing around W1 again between blood tests as it's too far to go home.  Had a scan as well and all's going well.  Then I had to get up at 5am this morning to be back there for 7.30am for bloods.  DH brought E to me at the clinic at 9am before heading into work and we went to Regents Park in all the mist and fog, very atmospheric.  Then they called me back for more bloods at 11 and then after we got home had to go and see another nursery.  I am bushed, feeling a bit queasy.  One nice thing that happened today was as I was giving E a bottle in the clinic reception and trying to be unobtrusive so as not to p*ss people off by having a baby there, the flask of hot water I had warmed the bottle in started sliding towards me as the table wasn't quite level and I hadn't noticed.  A very kind lady sprang up from across the room and saved it from falling on us, I was so grateful, it gave me a fright as it was quite hot water.  Was nice of her.  In again tomorrow at 7.30am , hoping this is the final couple of days before trigger   

Faith - how are you feeling about ET now


KT how did the dinner party go?


----------



## Ale40

Good evening B&Bs 

*Mrs Rock* - We walked home from the clinic today (it's in our neighborhood) and the fog did really put up a show  I am glad that, however stressful, there is always a little bit of bliss on your journey 

*Faithope* - Lots of PMA your way for Thursday     

*Angel * -  -

*Ktcuddles, Angel10, lollipops* - Thank you! Another little voyager was transferred to mothership this morning! I worked from home today, with my feet up below my desk. Did some (light weight) household, cooked a little dinner, processed some summer herbs (thyme, rosemary and sage) and I am finally on the sofa, watching a TV on Neanderthals 

*Lolli* - I am really please with the progress of DB. And I just can't get enough of her smiley face  So exciting with your moving to new home! Best of luck with the transition!

Big hello to everyone else 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies  48 hours to go 

*Ale*  When is OTD? xxx

Big  to all, feels like this thread is slowly disbanding


----------



## Ale40

It's on 5 November *Faith*. I prefer not to think about it much. My last 2ww was just four months ago, and the outcome was BFN...

All crossed for you on Thursday!


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* If my embie thaws then my OTD will be 5th November too


----------



## jack12

Wow it is so very quiet on the buds thread at the moment!!!  

Ale, just wanted to say congratulations on being pupo, wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!! xx

Faith...shall be thinking of you all day tomorrow hun and sending you lots of positivity too. xx

Angel.......helllllllooooo me duck xx

Hi to zoe doddy peahead KT lolli mrs rock and lovely dial, hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Helloo!!!!

Sorry i've been MIA 

Faith - i'm still here for you hun, just found it difficult to get online last few days!!  Really hope all goes well with thaw tomorrow, you'll soon be PUPO!!!  And 5th Nov - well thats the day we have the legal bit done with registrar so it HAS to be a good day    

Ale - Really hope you have the best outcome thsi time round 

Jack - Hey princess, sorry did I miss your birthday - belated happy birthday darlin 

Hope everyone else is ok

I have spent the last 2 days in the city, leaving home at 6.30 and not getting home til 6.30  and now I have two days in the office to do 8 days worth of work (covering for a colleague as well as trying to do my own) so if i'm not on much, its not that i'm not thinking of you all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girlies! 

My poorly little boys are slowly on the mend, sleeping now but or how long who knows  

Faith- Not long now hunny! Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, you need to be as calm and relaxed as can be for that little embie   keep us posted, and here's some  

Ale- A ton of   for you too sweetie  

MrsRock- ready to burst bless ya   what's the latest then Hun?   and the dinner party was really good thanks, felt like I'd known the guy for years, he was really nice so all good  

Angel- hi gorgeous!  

Doddy- boo! Such long days for you poppet   work related? (I'm just being nosy)  

Lolli- how are you & DB?  

Jack- helloooo Hun!  

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all ok?


----------



## Angel10

FFS - just lost a long post arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Faithope

Yay, there you all are 

Thanks for all the support and luck ladies 

*doddy* you must be shattered! Not long til the weekend hun 

*KT* big  for you and the boys, bless them 

*Angel*  Hate it when that happens 

*Jack* Thanks hun 

AFM I am trying so hard to be positive, one minute I am full of hope and think my embie is strong and can make the 75% thaw rate, then I swing into the 'it was kept last for a reason and it's the runt..'  O well, in 24 hours, I will know either way.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh POO! How annoying! 

Faith- bless you   but stop that negative thinking lady! It's not a runt Hun, it's a really strong embie or they wouldn't have frozen it!   and they've saved the best until last


----------



## lollipops

Just wanted to with Faithhope all the luck in the world for tomorrow.xxx   stay strong & positive! X


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good luck for the thaw Faithope.  Will they call you beforehand to tell you how it's gone?  Very nervewracking moment   .


Well we have cracked and told DH's parents what we are doing and they are here to mind E tomorrow as I have to have an intralipid drip and DH has to be at a meeting and it was going to be such tight timing him handing her to me on Oxford Street and I am so exhausted I couldn't face the stress.  I so hope to trigger tomorrow!!


----------



## BathBelle

Faith, good luck for tommorrow xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Jen74

Sorry for being such a rubbish ff recently, just so busy and can't take my eye off the girls for a moment, otherwise they crawl under things or pull out wires! 

Good luck tomorrow Faith, and hopefully MrsMock will be triggering then too... (By the way mrsMock, don't suppose you live in Harrow? There is a guy who posts in a local group on ** with a daughter called Emilia and I just wondered if it was your dh?!)

Ale - congrats on being pupo, keeping everything crossed for you x

KT - sorry your trip was pants, hope the boys are on the mend now?

Lolli - glad DB s getting over her cold, can I just ask why you are starting to wean at 4 months? I was told they have changed the advice and to wait til 6 months... 

Doddy - sounds like you're having a busy week, hope you are managing to relax in the evenings x

Angel - glad you had a good session with Wayne.

Hi to Dial, Rach, Belle, Emerald, Zoe, Pray, Jack, Catherine and anyone else I've missed. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- hello you! How are you and gorgeous little Ed?  

Jen- hi hunny! Those beautiful girls giving you the run around   I can sympathise!   

Faith- just in case I don't get on again, just want to wish you tons of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Angel10

Faith - we are all behind  you for tomorrow hun - try and get some rest tonight and I shall be thinking of you and your dh     

Will catch up tomorrow girlies, am off to bedfordshire


----------



## dialadink

Hello girls! 

Sorry I have been so out of all things ff. don't seem to find time or be up to it. Ur I am thinking of u al. 

Ale - fingers tightly crossed. Lots of luck for a wonderful happy test day. Xxx

Faith - good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure your frostie will be fighting fit. As the girls have said they only freeze a good 'un! Stay positive. X

Mrs rock - ooh hope it trigger time soon. Sounds like u have had enough. Ur doing ever so well! Glad the parents are helping u though. Xx

Jen - bet those girls are teaming up on u now. Amazing how fast these bubbas are growing and learning new tricks! Hope ur well though?! X

Belle - howa things? 

Doddy - come on, what's all the London business about? Hope ur chilling wh u can. X

Lolli - big hugs to u gorgeous. X

Kt - pleased the boys r getting better. Nasty lurgys going round at the mo!x 

Rachel - any news on dh yet? X

Angel - so glad ur sesh went well yesterday. Such a relief. X

Zoe - bows tricks? Was it your mini weekend today ? What did u do? X

Jack - did I miss ya birthday? Happy birthday sweetie. Fantastic News that your CS Is fast approaching! So happy for u both. Xx

Pray - hope ur ok? Thinking of u. Xx

Catherine - how ru doing now? All healthy I hope. X

Sorry f have missed anyone. 
I know I have lots of pm's to reply to I just haven't had time or the ability to think about much at the mo. do appreciate u all messaging and I WILL reply eventually. Xxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*I *  *You all* 

I will be on tomorrow morning as ET isn't until 2.30pm so may need some hand holding  or pace the floor with me 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-  

MrsRock- sorry I missed you!   hope all goes well tomorrow hunny,  I'm not surprised you're exhausted!  for trigger shot too!  

Dial- No need to apologies poppet   thinking of you loads


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Faith, I want to wish u the world of luck for today hun.  I hope that your little frostie thaws perfectly.  I know how nervewrecking the wait is until u get that call  .  I am feeling positive for u hun and will check in for any updates  

KT, glad to hear your boys are on the mend, bless them x

Mrs Rock, Good luck with the intralipid tomorrow.  They worked for me and my natural killer cell level was really high x

Jen, I see you have your hand full but in the best possible way  x

Dial, nice to hear from u hun.  Can understand why u need a step back.  Not too long until your appointment with Mr S.  I hope that u r keeping as well as can be  .  All is well hun.  Got a scan next Thurs to check on placenta position as was still too low at 32 weeks x

Angel, hope u r doing well hun.  Sounds like things have been improving according to **, so happy for u hun x

Hello to everyone I have missed, Lolli, doddy, rach, Ale, Bath and Jack.  Love to all x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh I wonder how pray is   Hope you're ok sweetie if you're reading this, any news? Those beautiful bubbas might be here! Big    

Catherine- hi!  Not long now Hun! So exciting! Are you ready to pop?  

Morning everyone!


----------



## Angel10

Morning all 

KT - I have been thinking about Pray alot and wondered if anyone has any other contact with her? I dont like not knowing how she is  how are the boys today sweetie and how are you? got any plans? 

Faith -








here for you hunny 

Catherine - so good to see you posting, and I can not believe where all the time has gone - you have done so well my lovely - loving all your updates on ** 

Jack - hello sweetie - hope you are doing bugger all but resting hun - good to know you are on maternity leave now  good luck with your scan today - very exciting 

Dial -     

Sitting here in me gym stuff contimplating going but its been so long its going to be hard BUT I gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* Ah thanks hun 

*KT* I think they must have arrived, can't wait to hear all about it  Are the boys any better?

*Catherine* Thank you  Braxton hicks are a good thing, prepares your body for the real thing, I had them so strong for over a week then labour came and he shot out in 4 hours so see them as a good thing 

I am sat in bed, slept until 9.30 because DH was tossing and turning all night which is unlike him so think he may be worried about today  He is at work until 12, so if any call is coming, he should be at home for it, our clinic only phones if it perishes so I don't want any calls to my mobile or home phone, thanks very muchy!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

  

can't believe I've been so useless posting on here recently, missed you all  

kt, I was just wondering how pray was too?? great minds we have   how are those boys doing now? and how are the teeth? what plans have you got on today? any more questions I can think of......hmm not for now    

catherine, yikes to your brackton hicks! glad you are all sorted now though the the pic of your pram looks lush......how exciting  

faithope, LOADS of luck and   and   for you today lovely    fingers crossed for no phone calls then x x

ale, well done on the two transfers, we'll try and keep you busy until the otd   (ps love the name of the bum bullet club   )

mrs rock, you are amazing with all the travelling for bloods and bits, really hope today is trigger day for you  

jen, sorry I had to laugh when you mentioned ellen and lauren off in to everything...no idea how you (and kt) do it with twins, I'm still enjoying the fact Archie isn't interested in crawling yet     Our meet up will be so interesting with all these moving babies    

pray, thinking of you loads, really hope you are ok  

doddy, yikes! long days missus   hope you get lots of rest in after your 8 days work in 2 days   

angel, morning missus, how are you today?  

lolli, wow! weaning, moving...all busy for you, how was DB last night, haven't had a chance to check out ** yet   work is beyond cack, I know people say you will get used to the new routine but for me it is just getting worst not better, I know Archie is fine and happy where he is, it is just me who is not  

belle, shame you have to stay at your job but good for you not going back until feb...crazy to think Ed will be one then!  

dial, morning   so any plans yet for the weekend?   yes we had our mini weekend yesterday, really starting to rely on them at the moment, had a lush day, playgroup in the morning and sing and sign in the afternoon where Archie spent half the time standing up just staring round the room at everyone and then grinning away when people looked at him...cheeky monkey!

jack, belated happy birthday jack, how are you and your little lady doing?  

I'm sure I've missed people and I am sorry but I have done lots better than I did yesterday


----------



## Ale40

*Fatih*      
      

Morning all!!!


----------



## Ale40

*pray * -  

*Angel10* = How are you??

*Jack* - Say Hi to Pip for me! Best of luck with your scan today 

*Dial* -  DH's b-day was this week, wasn't it? Hope you two had a lovely "just-for-us" time 

*Catherine* - Braxton hicks are a sort of reheasal our body does for the real thing  It sounds so exciting!   

*jack12, doddyclaire, Jen74, KT, Dial * - Thanks a million! Your words mean a ton and a half for me 

*zoe25* - How are you? I hope works get somehow better for you... 

*Mrs Rock* - Best of luck with your trigger shot. Very exciting! You are with AGRC, correct? I hear cycling with them feels like bootcamp with lots of monitoring and tests, but they have excellent rates. Most of the AGRC cycles I know got their BFP after their first attempt with them.   

*Jen74* - Bless you and pips!

Big Autumn Kiss to all B&Bs 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

I'm PUPO  

OTD 5th november, 4 out of 4, can't believe it


----------



## Ale40

Faithope said:


> I'm PUPO
> 
> OTD 5th november, 4 out of 4, can't believe it


Yesss!!!


----------



## Faithope

*Ale*  it's a great feeling to know that all 4 of my eggs made it, none perished and we have had 3 chances from one treatment  I feel that it's just a matter of time


----------



## jack12

Just bloody fantastic news faith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Heres a little excited cyber dance from me!!! Oh am soooo chuffed me duck xxxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

KT defo getting bigger and baby loves kicking my ribs but not ready to pop just yet.  Want to be confident that my placenta has moved before going into natural labour.  Thats my only worry at the mo x


Pray, hope that u r ok hun and that the babies r well x


Angel time is going by quick now, went really slow to start with than quick since about 30 weeks.  Did u end up going to the gym? if so I hope that u had a good session and was happy to be back once there x


Faith, midwifes see braxton hicks as a good thing too, hoping my little one will shoot out too  .  Congrats on being PUPO, have everything crossed for you.  Hopefully this will be your last attempt hun.  Can wait to hear your news on OTD eeekkkkk x


Zoe, loving my pram.  Took me forever to decide on one, but 100% happy with it now  .  Sounds like you and Archie are keeping well  x


Ale, my body is getting plenty of rehearsal in, they feel like AF cramps really but my womb seems to shrink wrap around baby so I feel all the bumps etc.  I wish you the world of luck for your cycle and I hope the 2ww isnt driving u too crazy x


Jack, hope all is going well with your pregnancy? how far along r u now? x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yay Faith, great news!  So chuffed for you   

Well woopity woop I am triggering at 8.30pm tonight   .  Although the Dr has put the fear into me by admitting that they are worried from my blood results that I am going to ovulate early and lose them   .  I've got to go for a scan tomorrow afternoon and have one before the EC starts on Saturday as well to check.  The jab that made me bleed all over my top today was like a horse-size jab of Cetrotide which is meant to stop ovulation, I really hope it works   .  To add insult to injury I bumped into someone I used to know in town and we had to have a long chat, really hope he didn't clock the bloodstains on my top, I was mortified.    


Didn't get home from all the scanning and bleeding until 3pm so am so glad we asked for help from DH's folks and I didn't try to keep E with me all day in town.  Baby had had a good day despite having been put into her dress back to front by her Grandma


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Faith- yay again Hun!  

Angel- glad you had a good gym sesh poppet  

MrsRock- oh no! Bad injection!   I'm glad E was ok, will   the dress being inside out hasn't traumatised her   not long until trigger now Hun! 

Zoe-   we missed you too my lovely! How are you managing Hun? Archie ok? Any teeth? Crawling? What occurrin'?    the boys are doing really well with getting their teeth, they have 2 each now! Will fill you all in on my day at the end  

Ale- how are you poppet? Busy doing nothing on our 2ww I hope  

Jack- hi gorgeous! Hope you're taking it easy too Hun? Do you have a ticker so we can see when your beautiful little girl is due? I can't remember  

Catherine- I'm not surprised bubba is kicking your ribs! You're so tiny there's not much room in there!  

Afm, well, the mil and i Went to look at a 'plot' for when she 'goes'   I have to say it was really lovely, she's going for a green burial  
The boys haven't been well today again, just when I thought they were on the mend, poor H has such a bad cough bless him it's making him sick, I ended up covered earlier   the bil popped over, a bowl of tomato and basil soup went all over my cream kitchen floor, looked like a scene from Friday 13th!
All in all nothing really to report


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> a bowl of tomato and basil soup went all over my cream kitchen floor, looked like a scene from Friday 13th!
> All in all nothing really to report


You do make me laugh hun -


----------



## Angel10

KT - hope them gorgeous boys get better soon - hate to hear they have been so unwell - they are both so adorable   

Jen - cant believe both the girls are on the move - what fun! hope you are coping ok hun   

Mrs R - I can not imagine how you have coped with all the backwards and forwards this week    and then when you had to do a jab in Debenhams     I just really hope it is all worth it my lovely     

Faith - Yay PUPO lady     so chuffed for you that your last little embie held out for ya    now positive thoughts all the way hun -    this is your time   

Catherine - Wow - sounds like baby is keeping you in check hun - not long now   

Jack - did you have your scan today sweetie?   

Ale - I am ok thanks hun - hope you are too   

Zoe - I miss you on here, especially your typos    no seriously - I do miss you   

Doddy - hope you are ok my love - here if you want a hug anytime   

Dial -     

AFM - well I did go to the gym and am proud of myself, am trying to focus on healthy eating etc again - one day at a time!!! Honestly feel like a proper little counsellor at the moment, when I had finished my workout today, I went into the changing room and there was a lady sitting there who had just been working out, she was rather large and clearly very shy - but she spoted me and said 'tell me it gets easier' so I said yeah of course it does, next thing I know she is pouring her heart out to me bless her, about her weight, how she struggles to leave the house, about her parents etc etc - I was actually very flattered (as I always am when people open up to me) but she'd never seen me before in her life   anyhow - off to see the lovely Wayne (my hero) tomorrow - honestly dont know where I would be without him sometimes


----------



## BathBelle

Evening  

Kt, Oh how bizarre your mil picking a plot and wanting you to check it out   that would freak me a bit. Hope the boys are feeling better soon  

Mrs R, When I started typing you wouldn't have done your trigger but no doubt by the time I finish you would have done it ages ago lol. I'd be interested to hear your opinions on argc. If our last cycle hadn't worked we were going to have a last attempt with them. If I don't speak to you before good luck for Saturday. I'm going to send you a friend request on **, but I keep forgetting to do it  Will do it later tonight or in the morning!

Catherine, Oh I remember the bh well   Make sure  you catch up on your sleep during the day if they are keeping you awake at night. Bank all the sleep you can  

Jack, How's you? 

Faith, Yay       this is the one      

Ale, How's the 2ww going? Any symptoms?

Zoe, Aww, bless Archie looking around and grinning at everyone. Bet he was dead chuffed with himself for standing 

Angel, How's tricks? Is your ds enjoying his job? Oh just seen your post. Was it you that once said you were thinking about being a counsellor? I think it was but excuse if not.  

Dial, How are you?  

Jen, Sounds as though the girls are keeping you busy   Thankfully Ed is not crawling. He just does a bum shuffle and can only manage about a metre in 3 mins lol. 

Lolli, How are the nights going? 

Claire, Found a lovely stall in the Bath Guildhall market. Loads of fab brooches - thought of you when I saw them 

rach, Has your DH had his appointment yet?

I've also been thinking alot about Pray today. Hope she's okay.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Not much to report here. Ed is 8 months old today - how did that happen   DH has taken a few days off work this week. We are going to the seaside tommorrow


----------



## Angel10

Belle - hello hun, good to 'see' you    yes I did 2years counselling training already but would have to start from scratch and do 3years again, but thats ok. I havent told my dh yet but I have decided in my mind that if tx hasnt been successful by the end of 2013 its time for us to stop, we will have been trying 10years by then and I think enough will be enough - Its strange how that feeling has just come to me over the course of today but I need to get on with living my life, and soon! sorry that was a waffle    anyway Ed is 8months Well I too cant believe where that time has gone    are you coming to the Christmas meet - I cant remember? and anymore thoughts of tx again hun? sure you mentioned trying for another little one


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Angel, I thought you had said that about counselling, that's probably why that person opened up to you - you'd make a great counsellor   Don't blame you for putting a deadline in place. The uncertainity of tx and IF rules lives   We have 7 frosties left from the last cycle but have said no more fresh cycles (we'll see). I'm going to speak to dh tommorrow about having a fet soon. Would like to have one before I go back to work in feb but time is just running out. Yes defo going to the Dec meet. Mine and Emerald's train tickets are sat on my mantlepiece   Can't wait


----------



## Angel10

Belle - awww thanks for the compliment    7 frosties is great hun - I hope your dh is happy to consider fet soon if thats what you would like, would you do a medicated one too like our Faith? and great news you and Em are going to be there in December   - its really not long now is it? Soon be November and the clocks go back this w/end    looongggg dark nights to look forward to **sigh**


----------



## BathBelle

Angel, You deserve the compliments poppet   I'd like to do a natural fet as last time I had a medicated I didn't respond to the drugs and it took about 3 months   but I will see what the consultant suggests. I probably need to start doing some ovulation testing too. Are you thinking about doing tx again soon? I used to look forward to the clocks going back, meant an extra hour in bed. I guess this year it will mean starting my day at 4am rather than 5am lol (wouldn't change it for a thing though  ).


----------



## Angel10

Belle -    3months for fet     strewth! defo would be good to keep a check on when you ovulate, may be that the cons will be happy with that if you know more about when you ovulate    4am start?? goodness, I think I would have to go to bed when Ed does if I was you, and I know you wouldnt change it hun, but that is still blinkin early!! Me and tx - well yes maybe sometime soon but prob will go off and do a sly cycle - just cos I couldnt handle all the attention on me last time, I know it sounds mad cos I joined FF for fertility support, but I am a much happier person being the supporter than asking for support - hope that makes sense


----------



## BathBelle

Angel, Not surprised about a sly cycle   As long as you don't keep your worries/ anxieties bottled up. We're all here for you if you need it  4am is not a long term thing. Only while the clocks adjust. I can handle 5am but am trying to push him to 6am as that is when we usually wake up. When I go back to work though we'll be getting up at 5:30    Right off to bed-e-byes now xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls, my first morning at home for 2 weeks yippee!  And apart from a brief bit of a disco at 5.30am when E turned her music box on in the cot, she slept until 8.20 so I even had a lie in.  Can't tell you how much better I feel   


Belle, I did natural FETs and will do again should be ever be in that position.  I did a medicated FET first time around and hated all the downregging etc.  If your cycles are regular I would say go for it.  I think the clinics can be bit resistant as they like to be in control of the schedule and anything unexpected like your lining not building up or whatever affects their success rates per cycle started.  But there's no reason not to insist if it suits you better.  E was from a natural FET.  Re ARGC, it is NOT for the faint hearted or if the budget is tight.  It costs more than you can quite believe even if you are prepared to haemorrage money.  Most clinics charge a rate per cycle which includes all your scans and blood tests but ARGC's rate is only for the EC, ET and follow up.  Everything else you pay for as you go and I must have had about 15 blood tests during my actual cycle and 6 scans, plus a couple of expensive immune tests although thankfully this time so far I have not had to have any immune treatment.  The horse - jab I had to do yesterday cost £250 for one jab   .  And they use a combination of Fostimon and Merional for stims and I think Merional is quite pricey too compared to something similar like Menopur which a lot of clinics use.  You need to be absolutely at their disposal for bloods and scans during stims and in the second week of stims you have 2 blood tests a day, one at 7.30am and one at about 11am.  They call you at the drop of a hat and tell you to take a specific dose of meds based on the results of your last blood test then come in for another blood test, and there is tons of hanging around.  There is no way I could have fitted it around my work although I met lots of ladies who were doing so - must have more flexible work than me I guess.  But on the positive side I have felt that they are absolutely on top of my tx, I am being considered closely as an individual, and once you actually start your cycle they are super efficient and their communication is really excellent.  They always call when they say they will, they make sure you have everything you need at all times and they are very clear about what you need to do.  I guess for us what we wanted was to feel that we have thrown everything we could at this attempt as I am pretty sure we will not do another fresh cycle.  The exception to that being if I get to EC tomorrow and find I have ovulated already and lost the eggs!  Hopefully not!!!!  But if I have I don't think I'd blame the clinic, I have a history of stratospheric response to the stims and they really couldn't have done more to stay on top of things I reckon.  



Pray - been thinking of you, really hoping all is well and you have two beautiful bubbies in your arms now.  



Doddy, I feel for you with the early starts and long days!  It kills you doesn't it!  Why are things so mad at work, has it settled down at all this week?



Zoe, sorry work is so rubbish   



KT that is a little bizarre, being taken to see your MIL's burial plot!  What on earth did you find to say about it "oh what a nice piece of grass, you'll be very comfortable there?"   


Angel well done on the gym!  I have been shocking lately, once this madness is over must get back into it.  Apart from anything else it makes you feel so much better doesn't it.  


Right, better get ready to go for my scan.  Fingers crossed we still see 2 big bunches of grapes in there


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls!  

MrsRock- did you have EC today Hun? What's the news?  

Faith-  

Ale-  

Big   for everyone else!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yup!  14 eggs, really chuffed


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - 14eggs - well done you   now come on little    go make some embies   

KT - how you and the boys feeling now my sweet?


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock*  14 well done you!!! 

Hi everyone


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Well done Mrs Rock, 14 is a great number. Jiggy jiggy tonight. Hope you are relaxing infront of strictly now.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock-   yay 14 eggies! Well done you! So, a ton of    for you too poppet  

Faith- hope you've been chillaxing' ?  Make sure that little embie is snuggling in!  

Angel- hello Hun! How was your day?   H is a bit better, he managed to eat a bit more today, and only been sick once   otherwise, no change on the cold front, all still full of it   

Rachel- hi Hun! You ok my lovely? Hope your counselling sesh was ok


----------



## Angel10

Don't Like how quiet it is, feel like our precious thread is falling apart


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   me either   I just think everyone has got something going on, that, and it's easier to pop onto **   you ok my lovely?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I think ** can have that effect sometimes, one of my other threads has gone the same way.  ** is great for photo sharing and snippets but it's a shame if this thread disappears cos I think people share and chat more on FF.  


Thanks for your comments ladies.  Yes Rachel I was in Strictly heaven last night!  I am practically old enough to be Louis's Mum and I can't help drooling over him     .  How was your counselling yesterday, useful?

Just waiting on the call from the embryologist now, wish they'd call soon!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- morning Hun! How are you feeling?   were you up mega early like we were   so when is it that babies start telling the time   fx for your embies


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi KT, wasn't too bad actually.  We had party hour in the cot as usual at about 3.30am when E decides it's playtime, then she slept again until 6.20.  I've just kept her up an extra hour before her morning nap so we're now pretty much on schedule for a 7pm bedtime.  


Just got the call - 11 embies woop woop!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yay!   11 is fantastic! So when will ET be then? I must say you're very organised for the clock change   it's been difficult for me to set naps etc with the boys still being so poorly   now dh has come down with it, so he's obviously MUCH worse!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Not sure yet when ET will be, they will review it each day depending on how the embies do.  I am not taking anything for granted but I am hoping it will be day 5 - Thursday.  

I'm not that organised!  E is on good form today, but if she'd been shouty I'd have had to let her nap earlier.  Your poorly babies have to sleep when they can poor lambs.  Notice not showing too much sympathy for DH, if he's anything like mine the world will be ending right now and he won't need any encouragement


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

for Thursday then! 
Bless little E   And yes my dh is still in bed! I've been up since 5! Dh had as much sympathy as I could muster the other day when he said he was feeling 'really' rough, but obviously wasn't    gonna take him a coffee in a min, I think he's had more than his extra hour!!!!


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

I feel the same ladies, in a very selfish way-I need you ladies right now so I can share my non symptoms with you 

*Mrs Rock* Whoop whoop  thats great hun!!!

Don't talk to me about the clocks changing-I totally didn't think about my meds schedule did I?  then panicked at gone 10pm last night

*KT* Hi  I have been baking  I did 2 fruit loaves and made some cupcakes with orange icing to take to the inlaws today for an early halloween treat  Hope the boys haven't suffered too much ith the clock change as it can really throw them can't it 

*Angel* Hiya sweetie, how are things? 

Big  to all the buds who are MIA


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith - too early for symptoms!!


Oh yes, E has started bottom shuffling   But I have yet to witness it!!  She's like that character from the Fast Show who's in a wheelchair and when no one's looking he gets up and runs across the room or abseils off a cliff or something.  I go into the kitchen for 2 mins and when I come back she's a foot further forward than where I left her


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- ooooh cup cakes...yummy!   enjoy your day at the outlaws  

MrsRock- a bottom shuffler hey, exciting!   clever girl!


----------



## Angel10

Morning girls - or is it afternoon? I am always confused when the clocks change - I know I know, it dont take much   

KT - Oh noooo sorry to hear that dh is now poorly and obviously has got it worse than you and the boys did - I expect his on deaths door huh    

Mrs R - hun 11embies is totally fantastic     

Faith - awww I was thinking that yesterday that you will be needing our support   thank goodness for ** too though    try and keep  your positive hat on when you can hun - I know its hard, the 2ww is a biatch!!!

Im not so good today - girls I have put on so much weight, a stone and a half in fact and I know I wasnt going to tell you when we are doing tx again but after my next bleed I start d/r so mid dec - I HAVE to loose this weight but I have no idea how to - I am really embarrassed and worried


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* I think that just proves that trying to do TX without any support from people who know EXACTLEY what you are going through, doesn't work  I would be lost without you lot  Is your BMI saying you are overweight??


----------



## Angel10

Faith - yeah, fair point hun    and yes my bmi is too high


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh hunny   firstly, i know I've said it before but try not to put too much pressure on yourself   you obviously feel ready to do tx again, and the last thing you need is to get all stressed out about weight loss, you know you can do it poppet   you did really well on rosemary Conley diet before, didn't you Hun?


----------



## Angel10

KT - Thanks babe - yes I did, I have actually got myself already to start it, have organized my meals over the next couple of days and am buying the food ready, so right there mentally to go for it and I will start for def tomorrow but I hadnt weighed myself until today and it was a bloody shock I can tell ya


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww bless you   you can do it Hun I know you can, we're all right here with you


----------



## Angel10

KT - thanks darlin'


----------



## Ale40

*Ktcuddles* - Thanks a million for the PMA! Hope everybody is getting better at home... 

*Mrs Rock *- Come one, Team 11! This is a hell of a nice crop of embies!  It sounds like you are at very good hands at your clinic. Best of luck and fingers crossed for Thursday! Say well done for E's on my behalf for the new moves. 

*Faithope *- You can be selfish to me as many time as you need!  I also did some baking - a small cornmeal cake yesterday and Torsten and I devoured it in 24 little hours. I am not baking again any soon&#8230; 

*Angel10* - If that helps: make a diary of what you eat for a couple of days, and after that maybe start cutting the not so healthy bits from your daily eating routine? What works wonders for me is cutting bad carbs and weigh watchers online, and exercise - which you are already doing! It takes time for our bodies to clog up excess weigh, so it might take a little time as well to loose. Use us here as your diary, let us know how you get on with small changes in your lifestyle. You can do this! Lots of healthy, positive vibe you way   .

* BathBelle* - I hope the next three months pass quickly!   

*Peahead* - 

*Dial *- 

Hello everybody else 

Another day down. I am officially "late" from tomorrow as per the average length of my cycle. I am   and   and   it stays that way for over the next nine months... I and hope Torsten and I cope well if it doesn't. 

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- oh I'm   for you too hunny


----------



## lollipops

I'm here girls, I am reading my lovelies but it takes me such a long time to post these days with my terribly clingy DB! I've also had a few wobble myself lately & didn't feel it fair to moan at you all when u have sooooo much going on. So I'll send you a quick message on here whilst DH is holding screaming Darcey! 

Angel- please don't be hard on yourself ( I'm reversing the tables here and giving you the pep talk) I think what with more tx (very pleased you have told us, so we can support you) and having your accu with Wayne your already doing all you can, don't focus too much on the weight loss, otherwise you may fet Hung up on it, just try & becareful with what you eat and do your gym thing (which i know you enjoy) and keep talking to us about any stresses or worries, this thread is all about support! Your brilliant at giving it & now you have to take some back in return. Luv ya special lady  



Faith - your in that crazy 2ww pupo land now & I'm hoping and   you get that long awaited bfp on otd, and that its a sure fire sticky one! C'mon has to be your turn now hun right!?!  



MrsE - 11 embies, that's a-maz-zing! You must be thrilled and extra thrilled with E's bum shuffling! I was a bum shuffler, then missed crawling altogether and walked at 9 months, so you never know!   


Rachel - I may have missed your post but did someone mention your having more councilling? How's that going? X

Kt - 3 poorly boys in your house. Oh what a to do!   Typical DH would definatley have to have the lurgy the worst, that's always the way! You did well to take him a coffee, i wouldnt have! Lol . but seriously hope your boys get well soon.x

Doddy - how's the wedding plans going hun? Anymore news on that front? I love wedding organizing! x


Ale - hang in there hun, your doing well - sending you some     


Sorry if ive missed anyones news, I've got to dash & take over jigging and shushing my screaming child! Gets harder to do this for hours now she's getting bigger - dead arm! X


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Mrs Rock - been meaning to check up on you all weekend, sorry honey!  11 is a fab number, well done!!  You must be so chuffed!  And a huge YAAAAAAAAY to little Miss E for her sneaky moves!!  Time to kiddi-proof up the house more!!

Faithope - WAAAAAAAAAY to early for symptoms my lovely, and you know it   Your baking sounds good!!

Rachel - Hope you're having a nice few days away with DH, bless him, thats so thoughtful!

KT - Hey hun, a houseful of poorly males huh   Bet you haven't heard the end of it   

Angel - Wow lady!!  Get you trying again!!  Am really pleased for you but you HAVE to cut yourself some slack, dont be so hard on yourself as that does you no good!!  Relax, relax, relax - and just stick to healthy eating and your exercise, because at the end of the day, that is all you can do, but please don't stress yourself  

Ale - Really   this is your time honey 

Lollipops - Aww I really feel for you hun, had really hoped Miss DB was turning a corner a couple of weeks back, sending you huge  

Zoe - Hey lady, how's you & handsome Archie?

Pray - Have those bubba's arrived yet??!

A big   to Dial, Catherine, Jen, Belle, Henrchand anyone i've missed

Sorry i've been MIA, just been really busy plus (and I don't mean this in a nasty way) its a little easier to avoid all things baby/IVF at times    
Had an amazing time seeing Muse Friday night, they were fantastic, shocking bad attempts at baking over the weekend, epic failure of the cake front, Halloween party Sat night which resulted in lost morning & stomach contents yesterday!!
And blimey - its Monday again already


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy hellooooooooooooooooo    Can understand you wanting a break from FF but we miss you when you aren't here   


Lollipops why've you been wobbling, what's up?


Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

 

Doddy- MrsRock is right...we do miss you! But I also understand poppet  

Lolli-    

MrsRock- how ya feeling Hun? Any news on your embies today?   

  for ale and faith too!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi KT

Just had a call and all 11 still developing ok hooray!  So ET wil be Thursday but they don't fix the time until that morning which is a bit inconvenient but hey ho, DH will have to work at home and I'll have to go for ET on my own as can't take E I suppose.  Never mind.  They did mentio yesterday that they were considering doing a split transfer so one on day 3 and one on day 5 but they've obviously decided aginst it.  I hadn't heard of that before so I was a bit nonplussed but not relevant now anyway.  

Are the boys any better?


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I completely understand  What you up to this weekend coming up?

*Mrs Rock* That call for some of these        hope ET goes well 

*KT* thanks for the  I hope it's 3rd time lucky for DH and I, I am getting fed up with the trauma of losses, disappointment and being left behind. How are you today?

*lollipops*  thank you  How is things with you?

*Ale* How are you doing hun??

*Hennups* If you are still reading, massive  for you and getting through Isla's due date  How are you?

*Henrch* Hey you, baby here yet?

*Angel* Hiya chick, you OK?

*peahead*  hows you?

Sorry if I have missed any buds 

AFM I had really sore boobs last night, not so much this morning  *5dp 5dt* today and this is when I felt pregnant last cycle, not sure how I feel this time, must remember that theres one in there this time so less symptoms I would think (makes me feel better thinking like this  ) only 6 days left


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faithope as I recall it the symptoms do come and go early on.  Also you are basically 10 dpo and my symptoms didn't start before about 12 dpo both times.  Hang in there.


----------



## Ale40

*doddyclaire*, *Ktcuddles * - Thank you! 

*dial * -  

*Mrs Rock* - I had a split transfer. Apparently, the idea is to take the most advantage of the "implantation window" (the finest time for a embryo to implant in the uterus). There isn't much information about this over the web, and I haven't asked much about this (I normally do, but I thought I could get info online... ). Plus I don't know since when this technique has being used. So here I am, at the same time 10 dyas past 3d transfer and 8 days past 5 day-transfer!  Best of luck for Thursday!!!    Loooooveee the new picture of your Princess! I want one of this...

*Faithope* -  I am having wobbly evenings, some times, but that's about it. My mind goes from feellings of BFN to the cost of childcare in London!!   Last week I melted away while watching a BBC documentary with Micheal Palin about my homeland, plus other bits I would love to discover more... DH just is super-duper hopeful as usual  How are you and DH doing? 

*Angel10* - How is our fitness plan doing? I am missing going to the gym and swimming... : If all goes to plan, I look forward to both as soon as allowed\safe 
*
Peahead* - Any news from DH? Did he see the specialist doctor? 

AFM - gosh, we are having a very unproductive day at work today. We rely a lot on servers located in the New York office. Our Outlook also runs there. But due to the blackout and the hurricane, the servers are down (and the offices are shut) and there isn't much we can do on our side of the pond. I managed to find some research work that relies on another server, phew... But still, that's not a lot. So guess where my mind goes? 

Love,

Ale


----------



## henrch

Hello ladies,

Ale, faithope and mrs rock, wishing you all the luck in the world with your current cycles x fingers crossed for each of you 

Pray- how are you hun? Hope you are ok if still on hospital x

Doddy, kt, angel, dial, zoe and catherine, I hope you are all doing great x

Just wanted to post quickly that I got my c-section date today, 12th November.... So only 13 days til she arrives! Last day at work tomorrow (thank goodness as been truly shattered - main reason for not posting)

Lots if love to all b&bs x


----------



## Faithope

*henrch* Great to hear from you hun  make sure you update here 

*Ale* Ah bless you, where was Mr Palin? DH keeps asking how I feel, I am trying to convince him it hasn't worked and I am already saying sorry 

*Mrs Rock* It's funny because boobs are sorer in the evenings it appears 

AFM-My boy cat came and suckled on my lap, I need to explain that only DS gets the pleasure of cat slobber on his clothes and paw claw marks....he jumped up, sat down and suckled my tummy  He has only done that once before-FET in feb/march. Cats must have a sense to these things??


----------



## Angel10

Has anyone heard from Pray? I am really concerned about her


----------



## Ale40

*Fenrch* - Eak, this is so exciting! I'll be thinking of you on 12 November, and hope all goes well 

*Faithope * - He was in the North and North East of Brazil  Re your cat - our Felix is cuddly all the time, so I don't know much about change of behaviour...

*Pray* - Thinking of you 

*Kate* - Hope you have all got better 

Big hello to everyone 

AFM - work is better (more or less) to normality for us, which is good for for my mind, I think.

Love,

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale thanks for the nice comment about my photo.  She's wearing the dress I got her for her naming ceremony last month, I had to take some pics of her in it to get printed on thank you cards.  I saw that Michael Palin programme about Brazil too, it was good wasn't it, I think it might be a series.  Did he visit your region at all?  I'd love to go to Brazil.

Jen I forgot to answer your question a while back - no it won't be my DH on the ** Harrow page.  He's a bit of a ********-phobe and also we live in Bromley   .  Think Emilia has started to be quite a popular name at the moment.  I hope it doesn't get too popular!  In my class at school there were 6 girls called Emma and about half the class had the middle name Louise.  You can have too much of a good thing in that way! 


KT how's things in the house of lurgy now?


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - is it tomorrow you have your ET?  If so, good luck 

Hello to everyone, am reading when I can but don't seem to have five minutes to myself these days


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yep Doddy, it's tomorrow.  Thanks.  Quite nervous!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hang in there hun - you'll be fine 

Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock*  good luck for ET tomorrow  xx

Hi all xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

I lost a really long post this morning   and only just sat down to get to post again! 

Anyway this will be shorter! 

Faith- Hang in there Hun! Symptom spotting is never reasuring, as the girls have shown everyone is different    

MrsRock- sorry it's late but WOW 11 embies still going strong! That's great! Good Luke with ET tomorrow Hun, we need to know when your pupo! I'd have thought it would feel odd being pupo so soon after having E but exciting at the same time    

Ale- all feeling good sweetie?   not long until otd! 

Henrch- exciting! Your baby will be in your arms so soon! Ill say Good luck now just incase we don't 'see' you before!  

Doddy- busy is good sweetie, as long as you're having fun Hun? We miss you though  

Angel- sorry, I haven't heard from pray either   She's in te best place and I really think she's had those bubbas and just hasn't had time to post   try not to worry hunny  

Lolli- what's been happening with you and your luffly family then?  

Zoe- where are you my lovely? We miss you too! I hope everything is ok babe?  

Dial- missing you too poppet   hope you're ok darlin'  

Right I'm going to have to Leave it there my lovelies, can't seem to keep my eyes open   thinking of everyone!


----------



## Angel10

I dont fekin believe it - just spent half an hour on a post and lost it rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   

KT - get well soon babe and I hope Pray is ok too and your probably right that she has had the bubbas    

Mrs R - good luck for tomorrow hun     

Will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   bloody interweb loosing your post too!   thanks Hun, have just put myself to bed, dh has bought me a coffee, decafe of course, came to the conclusion that I always fall asleep on the sofa after a coffee, so if I'm in bed and fall asleep after my coffee, that will be ok


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

KT - did the caffeine free coffee work my lovely? Hope you are starting to feel more like the scrummy yummy mummy you are   

Mrs R - hope you are ok today and all goes well for transfer   

Faith - how are you this morning? I hope you arent symptom spotting too much hun - this 2ww is sooooo bloody hard   

Doddy - hello my lovely    good to see you on here. Totally understand where you are coming from about posting- always here for you though, you only gotta let me know if you need a hug anytime   

Dial -           

Ale - glad work is more or less back to normal - keep that mind occupied   

Henrch - great to see your post and how exciting you know when baby is coming - rest rest rest while you can    

Jack - not long left for you either sweetheart   

Lots of love to all the other girlies


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- yes I think it did   I think I must have fallen asleep on my iPad!   dh must have moved it because it wasn't where I normally put it  
How are you today sweetness? What you up to?


----------



## Ale40

*Mrs Rock* - Best of luck today!     

Wonderful morning, everyone


----------



## Angel10

KT -    you funny thing - glad you slept though babe and hopefully on the road to feeling better    well I seem to be unable to shake my  into doing anything - not feeling to sharp this morning, wanted to pop into town but its so miserable out that I just want to stay home in the warm    what you up to? 

Ale - morning hun x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well we still have 11 embies and 4 are blast.  Transfer is at 1pm.  So blinkin nervous!  

KT yes it will feel odd to be PUPO so soon, I would rather have waited longer in an ideal world but this is not an ideal world and I feel that at 39 it would be foolish to wait   .  It's not like it happened on our first go before so am preparing myself that this might be the same story.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- yes I'm slowly getting better, I can smell today which I have yet to decide wether that's a good thing   got a horrible lingering headache though, and omg I think my head may implode if I blow my nose any more!     anyway... I've just had the boys weighed, they've lost a bit since last time but they're still good. I'm waiting for a delivery this morning and the the mil is coming   
I say don't go out if you don't have to!  

MrsRock- excited! Good luck!


----------



## Angel10

KT - oh you poor thing having mil come round    sorry to hear you are still suffering, though slowly getting better   I have gotta go out, gotta go to the dry cleaners and I want to visit Lidl - I have a voucher for a fiver off spending £30 and they had a bread maker on offer at £20 so thought I neeeeedddd to have one of them    Oh and by the way - my mum always says 'the more you blow, the more you grow' ~ just gotta share that   ohhhh had to add - well done boys - growing up so fast though!!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - are you pupo now hun?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh I thought I would have missed loads!  

Angel-   did you get what you neeeeeeded?  

MrsRock- so? Pupo?  

Hows everyone else then? 

I had a reeeeeesult, I bought 2 cosytoes for the pushchair, were £50 each, reduced to...£10 each!!!!   had them delivered and they are fab!


----------



## Angel10

KT - Yes I did hun, a bread maker for a penny under £20 - dont mind if I do    I think I may shop at Lidl more often, got some veg so much cheaper than anywhere else! and you bagged a bargain too hun - I likes bargains I do


----------



## Mrs Rock

There's a Lidl opposite Sainsburys here and I often mean to have a look but have never managed it, maybe I should.  been thinking about getting a breadmaker myself actually.  Where can you buy the dough mixtures though? as I don't have it in me to make bread from scratch.  

So, yes am PUPO with 2 blasts.  Both good quality but I don't reckon that means an awful lot really.  One blast frozen today and they will decide about the other 8 embies tomorrow.  Unexpectedly got prescribed a drug called ritodrine which is a muscle relaxant, the theory being that uterine contractions can prevent implantation.  Apparently the side effects of the drug are shaking and palpitations which are 'nothing to worry about'!  I went and got it but am now agonising about whether I want to take it.  It sounds horrible and I don't want to, on the other hand I don't want to look back and regret not taking it.  AAAAAARGH  just having sex would be so much simpler than this!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- YAY! Pupo!    when's otd Hun? I would imagine that the shaking and palpitations would be short lived when taking that drug, how long will you take it for? 
As for the bread mixes, I know you can get them from tesco, so I would think that most supermarkets will do them


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Mrs R -      yayyyy your PUPO - not heard of the drug they have given you though I too would be feeling like you do about taking it - maybe give the clinic a call if you are uncertain, hope they can give you some more advice/reassurance   As for the bread maker, I actually picked up a mix from Lidl but there wasnt much choice, other stores will have more! Just hope your Lidl do them as it may have been an offer just in my area as I had a £5 off shopping voucher too - you wouldnt believe what I got in shopping for £35   

KT - how are you today hun? how was the mil?   

Faith - hope your hanging in there   

  all the other B&B's -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- hey gorgeous   I'm not to bad today thanks Hun, headache still there but I think it has much to do with the mil ! She was the same old, but even harder work when not feeling brilliant  
How's you? Did you get round to using the bread maker?


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

*Mrs Rock*  that's great now on your  

*Angel* I am hanging on in there  How are you?

*KT*  are you feeling any better?

AFM 8dp 5dt and I woke up feeling nauseas and strong indigestion  I feel 'odd' and I can't put my finger on it, really praying it's not the meds that's doing it to me  Today is the first day that I woke up wanting to test  but I didn't


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith sounding promising?  But well done not testing, don't give in!

Well I decided aginst the ritodrine and I hope I don't regret it.  It's been withdrawn in the USA due to the rotten side effects and I just didn't feel comfortable with it.  

I've just done my first gestone injection, never had gestone before always had cyclogest.  The needle is huge but you know what it didn't hurt at all.  I think it must be like Clexane and it all depends on exactly where you happen to stick the needle, whether there's a nerve ending close by or not.  Or actually perhaps it's just because I have a massive tummy and **** atm so there's too much padding to feel anything!!



Just off to google breadmakers........


----------



## Angel10

KT -  have a hug from me    hope you have a relaxing w/end ahead of you (minus mil   ) havent used bread maker yet - will have a play over the w/end - oooeeer Mrs    atm having a break from cleaning bathrooms and ds's bedroom which was really quiet distgusting! dh says shut the door on it but I cant, I like to go upstairs and have all the bedroom doors open and look in and everything is clean and tidy - its how I roll   off to see the lovely Wayne again later   

Faith - well done you for not testing today hun    I'm good at the moment thanks   

Mrs R - think you done the right thing if  you wernt happy with the other meds!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- thanks for the hug Hun   sadly this weekend is not mil free, she's cooking lunch on Sunday for my bil birthday   I'll tell you something strange though, she said to me that she was going to give him more money this year because she'd spent so much money on our boys!   my bil is single and she's always given him twice as much as my dh gets because dh has me   she is so very odd  
Anyway, any lovely plans for the weekend? How'd ya sesh go with the lovely Wayne? 

Faith- Good girl for not testing!   not long now!   I'm feeling a little better today thanks Hun, just really wish it would b^gger orf now! 

MrsRock- I'm sure you made a level headed decision about that drug Hun, I'm sure you'll be fine   and looking at the pics of you there's nothing of your  tummy and .  

Ale- more   for you! 

Pray- thinking of you sweetie  

And big   to everyone else!


----------



## Angel10

its so quiet on here, i really dont like it   


KT your mil is very strange isnt she? what a funny thing to say and do...i mean he is her son and your 2 beautiful bundles are her grandsons    i dont know, the older generation have some bloody funny ideas   dont let the barstewards grind ya down babes    yes i had a lovely sess with Wayne thank you darlin' - am really fecked off with the husband though, just cant get him to show any interest in the redecorating of our bedroom


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- glad your sesh was good, big BOOOOOO to your dh showing no interest in redecorating   on the plus side, that gives you free rein doesn't it?


----------



## Jen74

Hi all,

Yay Mrs Rock, you are pupo, very exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you - when is otd? Sorry for calling you MrsMock on my last post, that was somebody on a pregnancy thread I used to be on, I'm easily confused!

KT - how odd is your mil? I have mine down this weekend too, the last time they visited was a week after the babies were born, they only live in Cheshire for god's sake!

Angel - what colours are you thinking of for the bedroom? Love a good makeover!

Bugger, was going to write more but Lauren has woken up - teething I think - so gotta go. Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## Angel10

KT - not really cos he wouldnt want me painting it, pees me off, i actually dont ask for much but i would have liked to re do it    it probably dosent help he is tired but hes shown no interest since we looked in next 2 weeks ago....i know i sound sad but i was looking forward to it    not sure if we are even going to ikea next week now    strewth i look so daft worrying about all this, its stupid of me   




Jen - hi hun, good to see you, if only breifly    hope all is good with you all x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- It's not stupid Hun   we all do it, cling on to every word with excitement because its something we would really like, sometimes its the little things that make us feel good, and it's those things that are the biggest let down when they don't happen   been there sweetie   and if for some reason you don't get to ikea, we can always make other arrangements poppet   don't worry  

Jen- lovely to see you Hun! Hope the girls aren't suffering too much with their teeth   hope you're all well though? When are you off on the big trip?  
And it's a bit   that your mil hasn't been down to visit! Odd these mil's aren't they


----------



## Angel10

KT - I luffs you    thank you for making me feel a little more 'normal'


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww bless ya   he'll Come round Hun, you know what men are like, they just need to 'think' its their decision/idea  

Morning everyone! What's occurrin'?


----------



## Angel10

KT   morning gorgeous, sounds like your starting to feel alot better cos we.have the cheeky Katy back lol    i dont want to get out of bed this morning, its sooooo warm and a bit chilli outside    oh but i have to cos i am typing this from my kindle and its flashing 'plug me in' lol.... oh and apart from ironing i have no other plans other than to keep sulking around dh


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- still blowing my nose and coughing  but feeling better thanks! Can't believe how long this has lingered for!  
So you're Busy busy then!   I would imagine the sulking could take most of your time today    I wish we could stay in, I managed to forget all essentials in sainsburys yesterday...milk, bread, cheese, shower gel, so we have to pop out for those, no doubt I will end up coming home with a lot more


----------



## lollipops

Morning ladies 


angel - oh I get upset about things like that too. once DH said he would paint the decking & I got all excited about re-potting some plants and making the ducking look all pretty but then he decided against it & I got all upset over it   so its not wierd hun!   what's new then hun? Wayne sesh's going well I see, have u got a date for your next tx? X


Kt - glad your on the mend, colds can sometimes linger on forever can't they! How's your gorgeous boys? X


Jen - hello you! Oh dear teething   I'm dreading that, I've already experienced a bit of it with DB. How old are the girls now.x

Mrs r - pupo lady   all the very best for your 2ww hun  


Afm- oh god I've got one awful sickness bug, feel like death!   not good being ill & having a 4 month old! Poor girls been dumped in various random places whilst I ran to throw up! Got that bad DH had to come home from work to take care of DB. Anyway, the house is upside down with boxes and my lame attempt at packing,getting a bit stressed with it if I'm honest , still will all be worth it!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- oh you poor luv   I really hope you feel better soon, was it just you who had it Hun? And as long as you know where everything is in those boxes then that's all that matters!  Look at it this way, it can only get better!  
The boys are good thanks, still a little snotty, but it doesn't stop them being cheeky and getting up to mischief    my boys are definitely back!


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

It's a BFN for us. I knew something wasn't right when I woke up feeling totally normal again-no breast pain, no indigestion, just felt 'me' again so we tested, it's only 48hours early so result won't change. I am OK, onwards to the next ICSI in the new year  

Love you all xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- like I said on **, I'm so sorry   hopefully the new year will bring a new bubba for you


----------



## Angel10

Faith -   gotta say you seem so calm hun, I hope you are 'really' ok   

Lolli - poor you being so poorly, I dont envy you that, packing and sorting DB out bless ya    get well soon babe    my Wayne sesh's are amazing, not sure whats happening but I am actually starting to relax during acupuncture - feel all zoned out after, a high without the use of alcohol - its amazing    start d/r mid Dec babe   

KT - oh no, sainsburys on a saturday    poor you! my dh just thinks I am grumpy and for no reason - WTF    why are men so fecking clueless


----------



## Faithope

DH is angry that I wanted to test early but when I woke and he asked me how i was feeling, I bit his head off and said NORMAL, he got upset so we tested. Nothing I can do to change the outcome so have to move on, I have shed too many tears over things that aren't there. I am not even sure I want to carry on with TX anymore. Maybe its not meant to be. I should be greatful for what I have and get on with it.

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - thank you for your honesty hun    give yourself some time, its still early and to be fair still to early to test though you know your own body better than anyone by now, be kind to yourself and dont forget, if it is all over then your dh will be greiving too


----------



## lollipops

Faith - your being very brave ( and a bit matter of fact) but I can see why and how that helps you cope  give it a week or two & you might feel differently about more tx, either way you have your beautiful son & darling husband, who I can tell think the world of you! Xxx


Angel - I am so Pleased that wayne is working his magic on you!wow, tx not that far away, what made u think of trying again in Dec? I only ask as with it being Christmas doesn't you worry it might take over the festive season a bit? X


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - no thats fine hun, I will be d/regging so I can handle that    and there is a reason, but kind of dont wanna share it - sorry babe, nothing personal    how you feeling now? still being sick?


----------



## lollipops

That's ok hun, sorry i didnt mean to pry   as long as you have a good crimbo thats all that matters   not being sick now but feel sick still.....yuk! X


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - its not you, just sharing on a public forum and you wernt prying my lovely    Glad you stopped being sick but sometimes feeling sick can be worse cant it!


----------



## lollipops

I know, its easy to forget that this is an open forum, just feels like our little safe haven sometimes! oh yes i would much rather be sick than feel sick any day, but thankfully its stopped now, just dont know what I feel like eating after nearly 48hrs of nothing


----------



## Angel10

lolli - maybe some honey on toast? something not too heavy on the tummy maybe try some warm milk first to line your tummy too? just go steady, i wouldnt reccomend anything to spicy just yet


----------



## lollipops

Thanks angel -   toast it is! X


----------



## hennups

Faithope said:


> *Hennups* If you are still reading, massive  for you and getting through Isla's due date  How are you?


Thank you for asking, Faith, I'm still lurking. Been to Croatia to see my friend for a week and then caught up with hubby in London - James Bond at Leicester square was fun!

I'm so sorry Faith that you got a BFN - don't forget to test again tomorrow just in case? I never imagined I was pregnant in February and I was.

I have about 50 pages to catch up on, but hugs to you all.

AFM - doc has signed me off now til Christmas. Reckons I've got PND and wants me on prozac. Which I'm putting off. Want to speak to my counsellors about that first. Otherwise, I'm generally very withdrawn and sad, but have 'ok' days occasionally. Going up to Newcastle to see my mum again cos hubby is away working in London.

I'll try and check in more often I promise. 
xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* I can't even begin to know how you feel, losing your baby so late into pregnancy, but I know how loss feels and can only extend my deepest sympathy to how you are feeling  I am thinking of you xxx

Having to cope with my due date in 5 days and having a BFN in the same week has made me question what I want and it's scaring me. I am numb and haven't cried. DH says I am distant. How the bloody hell am I supposed to be behaving? He hasn't even spoken to me about a follow up. I need to ring the clinic today and he hasn't mentioned it. In fact he seems more concerned in the fact that Halo 4 is due any minute through the letter box and all I want to do is curl up and hide.


----------



## Angel10

Hennups - sending you the biggest of hugs      Maybe you should consider what your GP thinks about the prozac even if only for a short while   

Faith - Oh my lovely      The way your dh is behaving is so typical of a man I think, they have no idea what to say do they and maybe his waiting for his game is his way of processing the pain? I think its so bloody hard for men, they just want to make everything right but cant and thats not easy - its still such early days hun, give yourself some time - rant, cry, scream, shout - whatever you need - but please please let it out - here for you hun   

  bit hello to anyone who 'might' be out there


----------



## lollipops

Hennups - oh my beautiful lady, I have no idea the pain you must be feeling but Angel is right maybe some medication might help for the time being? Your stronger than you probably think or feel you are, your beautiful girl would be proud of you   


Faith - oh lovely   again like angel said, men like to bury their heads in the sand when things get tough & you both have had such a tough time lately. Give him time....and give yourself time, its ok to feel numb and a bit lost, its all part of grieving for all you have bern through, im sure you will feel more focused soon. I can't offer advice on what to do tx wise in the future, only you can decide where or what to do next - only thing i can suggest is to take time out, maybe have a lovely xmas with your lovely man & gorgeous son? Then see how you feel after that? Easy for me to say this i know , but i do know you don't let things beat you down. Your strong too and I'm sure once you & DH have cleared the air things will get better  


Angel - lovely advice you have given, you so good at giving advice hun   how are u? X

Where's everyone, this board isn't the same these days   misd all your chatter, I know I don't get on often enough but i always read and post when i can & i find it upsetting when I dont see any new posts much these days. I know lots of you are struggling lately & that's ok, you need to take time out , but just let us worry worts know your as ok as you can be. I miss everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls
Sorry haven't posted for a bit, been a busy few days. It was DH's birthday on Friday, plus after ET on Thursday they called me in to have my progesterone level checked first thing on Saturday morning and then we scooted off to Braintree to see his folks for his birthday weekend.  On Saturday night the clinic called me and scared me a bit by saying my progesterone level was too low and I was to take 2 cyclogest a day as well as the delightful gestone jab.  I hadn't brought any cyclogest with me so we had to find a late night pharmacy for them to fax a prescription to.  All a bit awkward when hubby's sis and her partner were there who don't know we are cycling again, and we were meant to be having a birthday dinner   .  Then to put the top hat on it they wanted me to come back again at 7.30 this morning to have the prog level checked again and told me if it hadn't risen enough I would have to have an intralipid drip.  So that meant hanging around in town until 1pm waiting for the results in case I had to have the drip and I had no childcare so we had to drag MIL back here with us last night to be here for E today.  She's been so good helping us out with all this but it makes me feel very awkward!  Anyway thankfully my progesterone is now fine so am back home and just a teeny bit knackered from the early start and the rushing around.  I thought when I got to EC that bit was done with, but no!!!  Roll on OTD eh.  Feeling so tired and stressed but at least the days are passing quickly!

I really appreciated that poem on ** this morning.  I was sitting in the blood queue which was an hour and half long cos two phlebotomists were off sick at the clinic, thinking "Why oh why do I have to go through all this?"  It made me feel emotional, but better if you know what I mean.  


Faithope - been thinking of you lots   


Hennups  - I was on prozac for about 8 months a few years ago after I first injured my back and a lot changed in my life.  It did me the world of good and was a good support for the counselling I also had.  It's a personal thing obviously but like the others said it might well do you some good


----------



## jack12

Hennups, I just wanted to send you my love. You should be so proud of yourself for putting one foot in front of the other each day and still existing! I am glad that the Dr has signed you off, work is simply not an option during this living hell and you dont need the worry of it. When I lost jack, I was off 9mths. I tried to stay off antidepressants for as long as i could but when i eventually went on them(citalopram) I was able to gain some clarity. The pain of losing jack never went but i was able to survive each day! I dont have any words of wisdom for you, there simply arent any to justify the pain and heartache you are going through. Do know that Isla is always with you though and will never leave you. I am here for you whwnever you need a friend who understands your pain. Sending you strength xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack - what lovely words     

Lolli - How you feeling now sweetie? all better I hope. I am ok thanks for asking    are things beginning to settle with DB now you are weaning her? I hope so hun   

Mrs R -   you really have had a rough ride with this cycle hun, I so hope you get a positive from all this hard work


----------



## Ale40

Morning all  


Just a short note to let send you all a group hug   and to let you know I shall do a catch up later during my lunch break 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* Massive hugs  I am thinking of you  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale I was wondering yesterday how you were.  Sorry to see the news xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT you've been very quiet, is everything ok love, are you still feeling under the weather?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi all! 

Hennups-   I'm glad you are taking some time out poppet, your pain will never go my darling  but I hope with help and guidance your pain will ease in time, as jack said, you will have little isla with you close in your heart always  

Jack-   big hugs to you too poppet, hope you're keeping well? 

Lolli- hope your feeling better now sweetie?   how's DB? 

Angel-  

Ale- I'm so sorry poppet  

Faith- keep us posted sweetie  

Dial- thinking of you my lovely  

Doddy- thinking of you too sweetie  

Zoe- hope you had a nice weekend away, and everything is ok?  

Mrsrock- I'm here hun   bless you for asking after me   I have still got the headache from hell, think its a sinus thing but nothing a few paracetamol won't cure   and still constantly blowing my nose!!!!   this really seems to be taking its sweet time going away! 
Anyway, how's you? And your gorgeous little E? Extra  

 and   to everyone!


----------



## Ale40

Still busy  - sorry!!!!!!   Promise to reply later today.

Big kiss to all

Love,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Ale, I'm so sorry


----------



## doddyclaire

Ale - so sorry to see your update 

Big hugs to everyone - I keep trying to post but its just not happening  

x


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - sending you big hugs babe     

Dial - big hugs to you too my lovely     

Rach - good to hear you had a fab time away huni - fill us in on all the gory details, we neeeed to know   

Ale - thinking of you   

KT -      sudofed is good for drying snotty colds up sweetie   

Jack -     

Zoe - missing you and your typos   

  to all the other b&b's - really really not likeing it on here, it all feels a bit surreal - if you know what I mean


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening lovely ladies! 

Angel- sweetness   I know what you mean Hun, just hope no one is suffering in silence   

Belle- lovely to see you Hun, hope everything is ok with you and little Ed? And keeping well?  

Doddy- don't worry Hun   We'll still be here when you do post   and just look at your ticker! The days are just flying by!


----------



## doddyclaire

Ooookay, i'm going to attempt to explain myself, i apologise in advance if some of it doesnt make sense!

As some of you know, i am finding this IF quite hard to handle, although on a day to day basis i can be ok, it hits me pretty much once a day that i will never be a mum.  I am trying to cope/manage it, but i do find myself shutting off from people and social circumstances, even if there are no kids there.  For the sake of my own sanity, i need to take moving forward steps, which is why i am taking the decision to step away from this thread for a while, i hope you all understand, it is nothing personal against any of you, and you can still all find me on ** or pm/text.
Also, i think its best that i dont come to the xmas meet, i'm just not strong enough for that yet, in time i will be, but just not yet.
I really do hope that those of you cycling or soon to be cycling find your dreams come true

Love you all lots n lots, like jelly tots, i just need a drop of me time xxxx


----------



## Ale40

*Kate, BathBelle, doddyclaire, Angel10, MrsRock, Faith* - Thank you all &#8230; I started to bleed on Saturday evening, so decided to do a Early Response HPT test and it was negative. On Monday morning, OTD, I did a digital HPT and again it was negative. Went to hospital, did the Beta as planned and received the official BFN by 4pm. We had no fro sties from this cycle and we run out of NHS subsidy. But we are wasting no time. I have already contacted one private clinic asking for an appointment; I am called ARGC, send out their request form and should hear from them over the next days. I also already have a follow up appointment at our NHS clinic for January 15 - but we'll NOT wait this much. It's both game over and game on to us.

*Mrs Rock* - all crossed for you! Have you got any fro sties this time?

Kate - the cold season is no good for sinus. Do you have any chance to pop in your GP to have this investigated and treated? In my case, it's a symptom of allergy, so I already now how to cope with it.

*Angel* - any progress on the bedroom update? Souns like a lovely project (I love to change things at home)

*hennups* - I am really glad you have more time on leave. There is no fixed recipe for bereavement. Let you heart and your reason guide you and you'll find your very special way to be with Isla. My obstetrician offered medical leave for as much time as I needed. I came back to work quite soon, simply because my heart said so. But it wasn't easy, and I had very dark moments. Had some episodes of panic attacks, which I simply kept in control with cocodamol and being alone, in the sofa - does't quite sound ilke a "fixed" solution, doesn't it? However odd, it worked... I Also had some good 8 sessions of counseling. As for depression, Torsten suffers from moderate to severe depression and has being on citalopram tablets for a while. It's tough on him and on us, but he is highly functional on it. Sending a boatload of peace your way 

*Dial* - Big kiss 

*Peahead* - Hello hun. Hope all is well at home 

*Henrch *- not so long now 

Love to all B&Bs, 

Ale


----------



## Angel10

doddy - darling i totally admire your honesty and value that you found the strength to write your words. I also respect you so very much for your decision to take a step back from here, you my love deserve some you time, some you and wedding plans and having fun plans. We will always be here or by text etc you only gotta say the word and I am there for you lady...Love you so much


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  completely understand  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Ale* Its good to hear that you are getting straight back in there  xxxx

*Angel *   xxx

xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Oh doddy , your post made me cry   I can't imagine the heartache your going through right now and I totally respect and admire you choice to step back from things, its what you need & must do to try & feel better about the whole crappy situation. Your a strong lady, I know it must have taken a lot for you to express you feelings and I Thankyou for sharing how your feeling. I hope u stay in touch , even if its just to say Hi. I will say one thing, I won't be offended in the slightest if u want to de-friend me on **, im only suggesting this as I know how many photos and posts i put on there about DB and I'm sure you could do without it whilst ur trying to deal with things. I dont ever want my posts on ** to upset anyone and if your feeling sensitive & needing a break from all things baby related I fully understand & would never, ever be offended. I can always tx u to keep in touch....please think about it as I know when i was at a low point i found photos of babies etc on ** very upsetting, even if they were friends of mine:......... so please consider it (this goes for anyone else too who just needs a break from things) your amazing claire, a very humble and kind women & I hope you find some peace with things in time. Hugs to you babe xxx


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops* There's no need for de-friending, theres a drop down bit on ** where you can exclude news feed from people if you want to or become 'acquaintances' with people then you don't get pics etc but are still friends  I know because my best friends sister is preg and I got daily updates of sickness, boobs, bump etc and got so fed up that she became an acquantance, still a friend but no news feed  hope this helps xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Faith - thanks for that, that's a great idea.....



So please if anyone just wants a break from it all & doesn't want daily updates of me moaning or posting pics please do this, i wouldn't ever be offended or upset .....i do totally understand & 'get it's .....put yourselves first. Xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

LOllipops - bless ya - not in the slightest, I will admit that quite often I click like without actually looking and scroll past  
Oh the shame, now you know!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- beautiful lady    my heart breaks for you, i wished so hard that your one day your dreams would come true for you, you have been there for me poppet right from my very first post way back when we were on the other thread, and been through so much and for that I will be forever grateful   I understand your need to step back poppet, you need to do what's best for you, as i have said before, I just wish I could make your pain and heartache go away, as I do for the girls here   please know that I/we will ALWAYS be here for you, **, pm, text, or call. Love you so much darlin   please take care of you


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy, I understand why you need to have a break from FF.  I miss you and hope you come back but when all's said and done you have to take care of yourself and do what you need to do to feel better.  After my mc last year I had an FF break.  Not the same I know but just trying to say that I realise that sometimes it's what you need to do.  I echo what Lollipops says about defriending or acquaintancifying me on **.  Before E I instantly deleted anyone on my ** who posted a scan pic as I simply could not handle it.  I know I post a lot about E and I try to moderate myself but I know it can be painful for others and if you need to get rid of me - don't hesitate, please don't.  I'm sorry I won't get to meet you at the December meet up but I hope in the future I might.  I think you're a generous person and stronger than you know, speaking as someone who used to cross the road to avoid walking past pregnant women or even shops selling baby clothes I admire the way you have coped and I hope time heals your grief as much as it is possible to   .  Thank you for going to the effort of posting to explain, appreciate it


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have been thinking a lot lately about what a scar infertility can leave even on those of us who are lucky enough to achieve their heart's desire.  I know - I do know - that having a child takes away much of the pain and I never EVER forget or underestimate how lucky I am.  I'm not comparing my situation to that of someone who has not had the luck I've eventually had.  So I hope I don't offend anyone with this post.  But I do feel a distance from other Mums I know, people in my NCT group for example, who take their fertility for granted.  Most of them got pregnant within a few months of deciding to try and blithely say things like "Oh I think I'll come off the pill next summer as it'd be nice if the second one is born when the first one is two and a half".  Or, "I think I'll have three kids, or I might just keep going until I've got a boy and a girl".  It makes me want to scream.  I just have no affinity with so many other parents and so much with people who have had tx, successful or not.  I so wish things were different for all of us and that no one had to feel the way some of us do.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* I understand what you are saying  I felt awful even being on FF as I have DS. xxx


----------



## Ale40

Gosh *MrsRock*, I could have written that. I feel 200% the very same

*Doddy* - Your attitude is more than understanble  Please do whatever you can do avoid a hearth ache stronger that it already is. Please feel absolutely free to PM me any time you want\need.  

Good afternoon all


----------



## zoe25

Hi ladies!!!!

I've only read back a few pages so far.....will catch up more when I can  

Mrs rock, I know exactly what you mean too.....so pleased I have such good friends like you all who do understand. I have everything crossed for you by the way pupo lady x x

Ale, massive   for your result, so sorry x x

Faithope, massive   for you too and all crossed for Friday x x

Emeraldlite, huge  , no words really needed x x

Doddy, I shall miss you loads but self preservation has to come first my gorgeous friend, I shall continue to bug you on ** and please know you can text, pm whatever, whenever you like x x

Dial, how are you doing? X x

Angel, afternoon lovely lady, how is you too and that snoring dh?? X x

Kt, have the boys been poorly and shared it with you now?? How's your week going, been donkeys since I caught up with you all it feels like x x

Catherine, your bump is looking fantastic x x

Pray, how are you and your bump, have those bubbas arrived yet?? X x

Jack, hope you are still taking things easy x x

Henrch, so pleased you are still signed off work, I think of you often x x

Jen, I take it those girls are still keeping you on your toes x x

Belle, how are you and ed? X x

Lolli, when are you moving? How is weaning?  And has it helped db? I'm sure I have lots more questions but ill pester you more later   x x

Rachel, what have you been up to? X x 

Afm, poorly baby meant a couple of hours sleep each night for me for about a week now so I'm a touch tired, luckily he is getting better now but he has lost weight bless him as he has a bad chest, cough and snot,  horrible nappy rash and constipation....not been a happy bunny and clung to me basically the entire weekend we were away with the family, didn't bother my niece as she just followed is both around but a shame my family didn't get to see smiling laughing Archie......oh we'll at least he is on the mend, not been to work since last tues and back in tomorrow....what joy!! Still waiting for my phone to get fixed so that's why I have been such a bad ff.....refuse to let it stop me keeping in touch with you all now though....think we could all do with some chuckles....just need to find them now (oooooh on iPad that corrects most of my typos  ) x x x x


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Zoe, your poor little man sounds like he has been suffering. Hopefully he is on the mend now.

Mrs rock, I can understand how you must feel. Infertility scars and isolates us no matter the outcome. 

Doddy, I think you are doing the right thing. It's the reason I have been so distant for a while now. The only way I have been able to deal with things is to try and stick my head in the sand. I've removed myself from social situations for a long time now and don't even consider going any where that babies will be. I am getting better though and find that it's when I think about the future that it upsets me. I can easily live without the sleepless nights etc but it's the thought of being alone and having no one to visit me in an old people's home that bothers me. That may sound selfish but I can't help it I'm afraid. My counsellor says that the bereavement never gets smaller or changes, it's how we view it and how we adapt that changes. I only hope that you find a way soon. You are an amazing woman and your honesty really makes me feel better and enables me to be honest too.

Afm, we still haven't got an appointment through for dh's heart scan so it's just a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good morning lovely ladies! 

Ale-   as I said yesterday, I'm so sorry Hun   but you seem very determined to get going again Hun, have you used all your nhs go's up then? Anyway, good for you I say! I wish you all the luck for your next cycle   you must keep us posted  

Lolli- hi you! Haven't heard much about how you and your gorgeous DB are? Are you all recovered from sickness and snot?   I know you're probably very busy packing, but let us know how you are poppet  

Faith- any more news Hun?  

MrsRock-   I suppose the scars of infertility never go away do they Hun, we just count our blessings, and let others live in the nievity that is their lives as they won't truly understand unless the are in that situation   how are you feeling anyway poppet?  

Zoe-   feel for you Hun! Poor little Archie bless him, glad he's on the mend though   yes the boys have been poorly too, had pretty much the same thing as Archie, I had it too which didn't make anything easy I can tell ya! But all ok now apart from an annoying cough! 

Rachel-   bless you, I don't think you sound selfish at all hunny   We all have our own way of perceiving/dealing with things, we just have to find the best way to suit us   they seem to be taking their sweet time about getting your dh an appointment for his heart Scan   have you chased it up Hun?  

Angel- hey gorgeous! Glad you got home safely in the end Hun   it was so lovely to see you and finally meet your dh   are you doing the decorating thing today or taking a little break from that?  

Well it's mil day for me today   
oh and can anyone suggest what I should do with an injured bird, it's flapping around my garden, so sad   I was thinking of calling the RSPCA??


----------



## Angel10

Morning ladies   

Well I am going to be brutally honest and say I am very concerned for us all on this thread, it does feel like it is falling apart and it upsets me. Where I totally understand that it is a reminder of what may never be I firmly believed we had all moved on from just the tx talk to other things and more importantly we have become friends. I know alot of you have your hands full and cant post in any great length sometimes and the pressure of trying to do personals can be hard too, but I thought we were all in a place where we could be open and honest and share 'anything' that was bothering us but I dont think this is happening. I believe that there are some of us holding back on posting and being honest for fear of hurting any one elses feelings which is totally understandle but I just wonder if there is anyway we can make a compromise, bring back the old chat and enjoy each other again. Is it best to say we wont discuss tx on here, or babies, or future tx? I  dont know because FF has been created purposefully for tx support BUT we have grown over 18months and I think we are strong enough to get through this 'together' I dont know, maybe I am expecting too much, maybe I am being selfish cos I want us all back the way we used to be, maybe you should all tell me to shut up - but I just had to say this, well mainly because I care about you all and basically hate to think that any one of us is out there, alone and struggling.....'nuff said   

Love you all


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  I know things have changed on here  I don't know how it will ever get back to the way it once was because over time things change  But I am not going anywhere 

*KT* Thanks for asking hun-well I woke up having an 'O'  and feeling nausaus  Boobs not so sore but I am aware of them  How are you doing?

AFM So tomorrow is the day (again) (talk about dragging this TX out  )


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww Angel Hunny   it is very quiet here, I think there is a fear that maybe we feel we are moaning but don't have the right to do so   I'm sure there is some suffering in silence too but I'm with you Hun, we are here to support each other through EVERYTHING and ANYTHING! Regardless of the problem, tx or not, nothing too big or too small that we can't support as friend do and should


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm sorry you feel that way Angel.  I hope the change you've noticed is nothing to do with me joining!  I like it on here but if I'm peeing anyone off please tell me   


Sorry for my misery guts post yesterday.  I have cheered up a bit today phew!!  I have to say I have no symptoms so not feeling much hope for tis tx but who knows, trying to keep myself distracted and not think about it too much (like that is possible   ), it's the only way I can stay sane.  


Had a call from work yesterday.  When I go back in Jan I'll have a new boss and the whole team might be moving to another London office in March.  All change eh!  Lucky I couldn't care less then really


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, it's highly unlikely that the RSPCA would come out for a bird so I suggest taking it to your local vet. They should put it out of it's misery for free.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh yes, I meant to reply to that too.  I once had an injured pigeon in the garden, one wing was not working.  I put it in an empty gerbil cage outdoors for a couple of days so a cat couldn't get it, and gave it bedding, food and water and waited to see if it would recover.  It didn't so I took it to the vet who put it to sleep for free, as Peahead says, and they didn't say I was wasting their time with a pigeon or anything, they were nice about it.  I was quite sad about it actually.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   oh my!   for you tomorrow Hun   I'm fine thanks, decided we're having a lazy morning  

MrsRock- you silly thing   you weren't a misery guts yesterday Hun!   that was how you were feeling, and you only said what most of us were thinking   nothing wrong with that! Glad you're feeling a bit more chipper today though   I suppose it might be nice to go back to work with everything new...new boss...new office?  

Rachel- thanks Hun   just wish there was something more I could do for the poor bird   hope you're ok today Hun?  

MrsRock- thanks Hun. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just phoned the vets, so off to take little bird soon   must get dressed first though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Poor little bird didn't survive the journey


----------



## Faithope

I'm bleeding and Clear Blue is negative   feel like a right fool


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith, I'm so sorry as I said elsewhere.  But don't feel like a fool, that is not right.  So sorry my love


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT - poor birdie.  At least by taking it you saved it from being mauled to death by a cat.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- I'm so sorry Hun   I so wished for you   Please don't ever feel like a fool Hun clinging onto every bit of hope is certainly not foolish  

MrsRock- you ok My lovely?


----------



## dialadink

It's taken me two and a half days (on and off of course) and untold pages, but I have now caught up! 

Now I don't know where to start. I find it so difficult to 'get on' 'catch up' and then have anything to say that doesn't sound like the waffle of a nut job!!   

please, please forgive me if I miss anyone out. 

Ale - So sorry to see your news - had everything crossed, but pleased you and DH are looking to the future. 

Mrs Rock - I am so sorry I have missed your whole journey this time round. So, when is OTD? xx

Lolli - There will be NO defriending on my behalf. I love to see the happiness you have with gorgeoud DB. That of all you mummies with very special babies.  
How are things on the packing front - the move is next week isn;t it? xx

Doddy - I take my hat off to you and your honesty hun. 100% you have to look after number one. We all do. Still here and at the end of the phone if you fancy a catch up aside from the december meet. 
Spotted your ticker - the little bride is coming along the road nicely. xx

Angel - Bless you and your fear of this all changing. I think its safe to assume things will be up and down and people will pop on and off from time to time, but I am convinced the friendships we have are born of more than the IF we share - we are TRUE friends and these are friendships that last a life time. 
Please to see you share your news of upcoming tx. I know you have expressed your dislike for being the centre of attention in tx but please let us hold your hand.  

KT - Ahh the poor birdie - bless you for trying to help. Hope you are feeling a little better again this arvo. xx

henrch - fab news that your little lady will be here next week. Eeek excited for you. Keep us posted. xxx

Jack - How you doing my lovely - when is your CS? x

Pray - I hope all is well in your little family - I am certain that the babies MUST be here by now. Thinking of you lots and sending my love. xx

Rachel - Can't believe your DH is still waiting. Bloody NHS!   How has he been? How was your break? Ours was good, but Bertie just would NOT settle without us so it was all dof friendly venues for us. Even to pop to the loo was an issue as he would cry at the door!   Cheeky monkey. x

Jen- Sounds like its all systems go with the girls. Bless them. Not long til your big trip now is it? Are you all prepared? x

Belle - Ooh how did the chat about tx go? x

Louise - sending you buckets of love. xxx

Faith - Please try not to make any decisions just yet. We have said we are aiming to take a year out and see where we are then, once we have all the answers and a clearer picture - but even I don't know if we will stick to that or indeed EVER cycle again. All comes back to TIME. xx

Hennups - Sending you lots of love too - you have been in my thoughts a lot. I am pleased you are getting the time and also support you need. Shame DH is away but nice to get the perks of a visit to london.. hope there will be some shopping involved? x

Zoe - ooh teething - how time is flying - I find it incredible that what were bumps at our first meet are going to be little people with fantastic personalities at the next - so looking forward to seeing you both. xx

Catherine - Milestone today isn't it? Well done honey. You are doing so, so well. xx

hello to anyone I have missed - think that's all my brain can manage for now. xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hello gorgeous   I've missed you   how have you been my darling? What's been happening with you?


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies 

I have yet to speak properly with DH but the last few days have been bliss because we so thought this was finally 'it'  I can see how much he wants this. He is like a snail-comes out when all is fine, then retreats into his shell when it all go's boobs up. I understand that, I really do. You are right *Dial* we need time. I am one of these people that if I want something, it has to be now or never 

I have been looking at holidays for Feb half term. I will be turning 35 that week. Just hope we have either a plan or decisions have been made by then.

I have been signed off for next week again-I am expecting a long bleed considering I have been building up a lining for months it seems. I can't deal with the kids right now. I am a cop out.

The further into this I get, the darker it all seems to be. I don't want to live my life on hold until I reach menopause but I don't want to give up on one more baby either.

Sorry for rambling


----------



## Angel10

Well I have to say its good to see some more posts today   

Faith - As I said on ** I am so very sorry hun, and you are so not a fool, please dont be hard on yourself - we are here to support you, just wish I could take the pain away   

KT - bless you for trying to save the birdy, what a sweetie you are, its not like you could just pop in the car and take it, organizing the boys and getting them in the car for that little thing shows just how lovely you are    I hope mil hasnt been too bad today - gotta say your dh opened my eyes about her last night    cue music to Damien   

Mrs Rock - I missed your post yesterday as I was out all day but have just had a read and as KT said, you are only voicing what alot of us feel, in fact KT and I were actually talking about all that yesterday too and anyone who has ever been in this situation has absoutley no idea, I guess anymore than I did when I had my ds - I got pg within a month of being married - now I have been trying for nearly 9 years so I have been on both sides of the fence    I think it is invaluable that you can share your honesty, it is, after all what we are here for   

Dial - gotta say its lovely to see you posting sweet heart, and what a lovely post - you are right, things have changed BUT ultimately we are and I think always will be friends -  just dont want anyone out there suffering in silence - even to know that if one of us has been distant from here that that person can feel confidant enough to make contact with one of us at least makes me know they are ok - I dont think I am coming across very clear, guess I just worry about you all    I hope 'you' are ok   

Zoe - oh how I miss your posts, sorry to read that Archie has been so poorly, poor little mite has had enough of it I would imagine    I hope you are managing everything ok though   

Rach - I also missed you post hun, sorry    thank you too for your honesty though sweet heart - if I had all the money in the world I would so wish I could make this all better, for everyone - it totally sucks. The saddest part is how IF changes us and how it effects our relationships with not only others but with ourselves too, please stick around hun - I want to be here for you    I also hope your dh gets some news soon hun, seems alot of waiting time   

Just wanna 'fix everyone'


----------



## Angel10

Faith - oh hun, I have just read your post and I so totally get it about your dh sweetheart, mine is the same, when I was pupo he was full of beans, said he felt like he had a purpose whilst hoping for that much longed for child together. You and I have kind of similar stories and I know we are both so blessed to have our boys but it dosent stop the wanting another and with the right person too. You and I have both been single parents too and want to have the whole baby thing and share it with our husbands - its sooooooo f***ing hard hun - I feel it too. Please please be kind to yourself, and its good the Dr's have signed you off but please dont get lost in the pain of it all alone, rant, cry, scream, shout - but remember, we are here for you


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Faith, please don't beat yourself up. You would be a freak if you didn't get your hopes up. 
I've got a snail too. Think I'll call him that next time he upsets me.

Angel, I don't think you realise what a wonderful person you are  

Dial, we couldn't leave our boys either so we lived on take aways all week. They loved it so much, all the walks in the woods and being with us 24/7. They seem so clingy since we come back.

KT, shame birdie didn't make it to the vets. You did your best though.

Mrs rock, you seem so together on your 2 ww. How long do you have left 

Well I have a annoying cold that I acquired on Saturday. That will teach me to go out drinking with the bestie in bars  
Yeah DH has waited ages for his appointment but there is only so much nagging I can do. He needs to chase it not me. Bleeding men. He is just being a snail again about it.


----------



## lollipops

Girls-


I haven't got time now to do personals (stupid packing is doing my head in!!!!) BUT it is lovely to finally have some posts to read.


SPECIAL SHOUT OUT TO DIAL AND RACH - LOVELY TO SEE YOU POSTING   


Dial- How are YOU?? Lovely of you to do personals but how's things your end? x

Faith and Louise- you ladies know how I am feeling today - heartbroken for you both   

EVERYONE- Think everyones battling their own demons right now - I can't believe what a run of bad luck you have all had    Its not fair in the slightest and your ALL in my thoughts lots at the moment    But it is lovely to see some more postd on here -   


Doddy- Thinking of you too babe   


THINKING OF YOU ALL


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* The pain never goes away does it  I don't think I could ever explain secondary infertility to anyone 

*Rach* Our DH's are now snails 

*lolli* 

I know for certain that I am never taking a HPT ever again, evil things  HCG blood test or baby coming out my vag for me 

DH is now on Wellmans, Vitamin C, E, Omega 3 and Co-qu 10. He seems willing to take them too, yet last year he said 'its just a marketing ploy' but he has been healthier for them and he admitted that too. I am thinking DNA frag test next for DH cos it seems my body is doing what it can. (Can you tell I am jumping from 'never again' to 'maybe we can fix this'  ) Either way, we have a month to sort a list of questions for the consultant (who is very blunt and to the point, just what is needed me thinks).


----------



## Angel10

Rach - er not sure what I did to deserve such a sweet comment - but thanks anyway   

Faith -     

Lolli -  luv ya sweetie


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!  

Faith-   Think a holiday will be great Hun, something to look forward to and just give you some time  

Angel- now you know what I have to put up with!   anyway she didn't stay as long as she normally does as she wanted to go to lakeside on the way home and pick the boys up a couple of all in one pram suits, so I'm not complaining   what did you get up to today Hun?  

Rachel- hope ya cold b^ggers orf soon Hun   hope your night out was worth it though?   I'm considering gatecrashing dh Christmas work do, if I can get away with it that is   

Lolli- lovely to see you Hun   i know theres probably tons to do but try not to over do it Hun, I'm sure there are a lot more blue jobs that your dh could be doing (if he's not already)


----------



## Angel10

KT - hmmm very concerning, gotta say I wouldn't leave any matches or weed killer around when she is there    actually meant to say to you how lovely it was for our hubbys to be able to open up with each about tx - its one thing I often loose sight of is the fact that my dh dosent have anyone apart from me to talk to about it, well anyone who understands, and it was lovely how they both sat chatting about it together and could be so open on a first meet - weird, its kinda like they already knew each other, and for me it was weird when your dh was telling me things I already knew, do you know what I mean?    anyhow - in answer to your question, I actually havent done much today apart from some washing and ironing, I only got just over 3hours sleep last night and have been hanging most of the day


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

You're right, it was lovely that they could openly chat about tx, it was probably the first time that He had spoken to anyone who actually understands   why did you not get much sleep Hun? Dh snoring for England again? Things on your mind Hun?


----------



## zoe25

evening ladies, just a quickie pop on as I'm pooped and off to bed  

faithope, I'm so sorry sweeties        good idea about planning a hol  

angel, ooooh was this a lovely extra meet with you and kt, how nice and I agree, my dh was only saying the other day it would be good to have another dh to talk to about all the tx, he only mentioned yesterday that after our first bfn he was worried I was going to leave him  

kt, yak to you and the boys being poorly, glad you are all nearly better, yes archie has passed his cold on to me too and I feel like death warmed up - boring!!! thats horrible about the bird, brave lady taking it to the vets  

rachel, oooh boys or should I say snails  hope dh and the nhs pull them self together soon and get that appt  

dial, lovely to see you posting, I can't wait to see you all either, typically I could have driven down now but I have already got my train tickets so train it is...not long now though - eeeeek!!!

mrs rock, hi, how are you?, don't be thinking you have changed this thread, time is the only thing that has changed this thread  

lolli, good luck with moving   

i'm sure i've missed stuff but i really can't remember anything else   like I mini moaned earlier, I feel pants and cack so am off for an early night and hopefully little legs will sleep a little better tonight, I am ridiculously tired, almost fell asleep in a meeting today...oops! (well it was boring!  )

night night ladies, sweet dreams


----------



## dialadink

Kt - aww u missed silly old me!?! Lol x

Angel - FF, no longer fertility friends, from here on - FRIENDS FOREVER <3 
xx

Lolli - glad the posting has pleased u honey. X

Zoe - sweet dreams! X

Rachel - yep, our fur babies are responsible for some serious take away naughtiness! x

For all those asking I'm doing great really. We know we r a fair way off any answers but taking each day at a time. The new consultant I saw on Tuesday was great. Gave me a new outlook on everything and I guess I'm not quite as defeated by it all at the mo. 
Had a great little break, just the pair of us (and the dog) Geeking about and being silly and carefree... Then back to reality and dad has had a fall and is behaving like a child! I refuse to let it get to me though. Xx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - love love love to hear you sounding happier and more like yourself  spunds like your break away with Hubby did u both the world of good....im sure your still dealing with emotions but its so nice to read that your mostly feeling better in yourself   and I love it - "forever friends" xxx ps - if I come to Essex for the 1st December meet up, am I ok to travel into London with you from your local station (like last time) ? X


Zoe - hello hun! Nice to catch up with you, how's gorgeous Archie? Has he not been sleeping well these days? He's been ill hasn't he? Was it a cold? How's that wsd? X 


Kt - bless u saving that bird   nice to hear your Hubby & angels Hubby got to meet and chat .... how nice for them to talk about the man's version or prospective of tx. Bet you all had a lovely time.xxx


Angel - like I said to Kt, so nice for your men to meet and chat. I bet uit was really nice seeing Kt again too, and her delicious boys! X

Right I'm off to bed as DB is asleep ! Yippee! Night chica's xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Something bizzarre has happened, at the top where my smilies are there is a picture of Archie! Hee hee very cute   let me see if I can use it as a smilie...  

Dial- I'm so glad you are good Hun, you know how we worry   sounds like you had a lovely break away too, and great news about the consultant, obviously know what's what! Sorry to hear about your dad though Hun  

Lolli- aww is DB sleeping better hun? Hope so!   Night night sweetie, sweet dreams


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yes it worked! How funny!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh it's gone!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Get me amusing myself   nutcase!


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Get me amusing myself  nutcase!


good job we all love you and accept your madness as a part of your lovelyness


----------



## lollipops

Kt - its gone 4am & I've hardly slept but the Archie smilie has made me laugh my socks off!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hee hee...I'm the crazy    "special"   excitable one       every group has one!  

Lolli- aww bless ya   glad I made you chuckle   hope you managed to get some sleep sweetie   

Morning all!


----------



## Angel10

KT - you sure are special    I never did see the picture of Archie though    what you up to today?   

Lolli-  so sorry you are still having bad nights hun    and theres you busy packing things up    when do you actually move hun?

Dial - oh of course we ALL miss you, you are so lovely how couldn't we    so so lovely to see that you feel a little more upbeat and that you also had such a fab time away with dh, sorry about your dad though babe    oh and LOVING the FRIENDS FOREVER   

Faith - thinking of you hun   

Zoe - awwww your poor dh thinking you would leave him after your bfn - I dont think we always realise what our men go through do we?    hope you had a better nights sleep hun, gotta say that chat on ** was bloody hilarious - my dh was like, what you laughing at? I was literally sitting there with tears down my face - we must arrange it again - SOON   

Doddy -   

Well I am off to see the wonderful Wayne again today - see you laters


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   funnily enough when the picture Changed from Archie to a smilie, it was this one...    enjoy Wayne!   I'm going with dh to choose some new glasses after he's had his eyes tested, then a bit of shopping, and my mum is popping over this arvo


----------



## Angel10

KT -      you sure you didnt imagine it love    Have a nice day sweetie


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

ANYTHING'S possible!!!


----------



## zoe25

aaaaah so cute kt    glad you were amusing yourself last night    have a nice day, sounds like it should be  

morning ladies!!!!

dial, so pleased you are doing well, mad the difference a break away makes isn't it! hope you slept well last night after our marathon ** chatter   

lolli, sorry to see on ** that your sleep didn't last long, how is DB doing, any signs of improvement?? I at least got a bit more sleep, archie was up at half 10, half 12, 4 and then up at 6   he is getting better though, he's had a cold, bad chest, bad nappy rash and constipation poor little thing! and as for wsd and the other one, they both have their own houses now so at least flippin' sleep overs are a thing of the past (I hope!) the less I see of wsd the better  

angel, it was sooo funny wasn't it   enjoy your sess with wayne  

I can't remember what I was going to say now    must have been rubbish


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well I missed the Archie smilie, shame!


Zoe that tugged at my heart strings your DH finally telling you he was worried you would leave back then.  Men hide their feelings so well.  I have another snail I think.  But where would we be without them when we need them to be strong for us   



Dial it is lovely to hear from you.  I'm so glad you like your new consultant and I hope you have a way forward.  Sounds like you had a fab break   


Faith your approach is just like mine - cry for a bit then decide to find the problem and fix it.  A February holiday sounds lovely.  I always want to get away at this time of year, start craving a bit of warmth.  Where you thinking of going?  


Peahead my OTD is Sunday.  I am a bit up and down this last day or so, keep getting my hopes up when I think I feel something, then half an hour later I decide it was all in my imagination.  Aaaaargh!!!!!!!!


Angel have a good Wayne sesh

KT sounds like a busy day, have a good one 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock*   I hope OTD brings you/buds good news as we need some  I found a very cheap place in Portugal, Never been there, apartments are £158 for the week, can get return flights for £300 with crappyjet. I checked Trip adviser and no-one had a bad word to say about the apartments so might just book it on a whim and go with the flow. Even if we are cycling again, I will only be DR at that point.

*Morning Angel, KT and Zoe (and of course all the buds)*

I have just been looking at my clinic website and went to their price list page and noticed they do that DNA fragmentation test so thats the next step on 3rd December when we see the consultant  DH said 'no more' to TX last night. I know he doesn't mean it. How do I know this? Well, I said 'there's no point in going to the follow up to be told it didn't work, we only go to follow ups to see what we can change for next time...' and he was adamant that we are going to the appointment. He is just really angry about it not working. I told him that he needs to get out of his head that it would work first time. The odds are so low  I could see tears in his eyes  He rang his mum to tell her that the positive was in fact a cruel joke and he said that she was doing a rubbish job of trying to hold back the tears. The poor woman is dealing with a lot. Her father died in January, I miscarried in March and now this.

I, however am just getting on with things which isn't me  I don't know whether I have become a hardened biatch to it all or if it's going to come back and bite me on the **** 

I have just cleaned DS's room-I picked up 3 pairs of chino's/joggers, 20 tshirts, 3 pairs of shorts, some odd socks and this was all NEXT to the wash basket  I had to move them because I wanted to sort his room out and throw away some old stuff that he hoards. 6 Bags of rubbish later....

3 loads of washing done, rubbish taken down to the bin shed, sausage casserole in the slow cooker, veg all in the pans and I can now put my Wonder Woman outfit away (until tomorrow)


----------



## Angel10

Faith - oh how I am laughing at your ds's bedroom   it sounds like mine - (my ds's not mine mine   ) anyhow - what has he been wearing if you picked up so many clothes   My ds also has a wash basket but nothing ever makes it way into it, I keep threatening to leave it all on the floor until he runs out of clothes but I cant help but tidy up,  I like the whole house clean and tidy and that includes his    anyhow  - hang up your wonder woman suit and chillax is on the cards this afternoon for you I hope    one day at a time sweetie   

Zoe - glad to hear sd and wsd arent 'popping' in for so much nowadays hun    GET WELL SOON ARCHIE


----------



## Ale40

*peahead26* - 

*Dial * - Yay for wanterful time with DH and fur baby

*Mrs rock* - all crossed for you

*lollipops * - Big hello to you. I am posting from my lunch break, and feeling rather empty, and not willing do dump negativeness here. We don't need more loom and gloom than what life brings to us.

*Faithope * - Thanks a million for sharing your DH's supplement diet.  Torsten is on zinc and on Co-10. But he smokes. His problem is motility (in my opinion, due to anti-depression pills and smoking). Basically, the swimmers die in front of the egg, whithout even binding to the outter shell of the egg. I hope to improve things on this side. On my side I have terrible endometrium lining, which allegedly never goes beyong 8mm. But I managed to carry a pregnancy to full term before.

*zoe25 * - DH is the same, and had already asked me several time since on Monday if all is OK with us... 

*Kt* - so wonderful your attitude towards the bird. Where is Archie Smilie? I didn't see it...

AFM - haven't received the letter from ARGC yet. I called the the private office of our NHS consultant, and her secretary said he was going to take care of the appointment personally. Then he offered us an appointment at our NHS hospital..  I am puzzled. We used up our 3 NHS attempts, so I wasn't expecing to see him at Homerton anymore. I hope this doesn't mean our case is so hopeless he doesn't want to see us at at his Harley Street practice 

*Hennups* - 

Big hello to everyone 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* DH now rattles with the 5 pills but it's the least he can do  DH used to smoke and we got pregnant (for a short 8 weeks), he stopped and things have gone down hill  maybe just bad luck  At the moment I am quite angry at DH because he dragged his heels when it came to committing to me and I feel like we wasted our 20's not being together and making babies  I shouldn't blame him but it makes me cross  O and my lining normally is about 8mm without drugs, I thought 8mm was fine? Our clinic says anything over 7.5mm is good 

*Angel* DS has more clothes than he needs  I also told DS that those clothes were staying on the floor and when he runs out he will have to learn to use the washing machine 

AFM DH rang earlier to ask if I had looked at my emails today. I said I hadn't yet. He told me the school had emailed and it wasn't good  So I have checked and DS has not turned up for a detention and as a result, he will have to do one after school for 45 minutes  I had no idea he had got a detention  I have emailed them back to ask them to tell me why he has one as theres nothing on his daily record I have access to on the PC.

DS is going to do work experiance in Thomas Cook  Poor soul has to do his first ever job on his 15th birthday


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* - I think your lining is fine. Mine is spetacularly thin. It averages 5mm at the its best moments. Only in our two fresh ICSI cycles it sort of reached the 8mm benchmark - and after extra wait for that! In the first we fell pregnant; on this one we didn't. Plus it does not respond to estrogen. Gosh, I want to be out of this rollercoaster...


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* I am with you there hun  It's like once you are in, it's like a prison and there's no escape


----------



## Angel10

Faithope said:


> *Ale* I am with you there hun  It's like once you are in, it's like a prison and there's no escape


Ditto girls


----------



## Faithope

Right, help me out here ladies. I have made the definite decision to book a holiday for February half term.

WHERE?? I have been to Majorca evry year for the past 4 years in a row and I need a change. So it needs to be in Europe (keep costs down) so ideas please


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

MrsRock-   wow tomorrow is otd! That's crept up hasn't it, I know it probably feels like a life time for you though poppet   really   for you Hun  

Faith-   I would imagine there's a certain amount of delayed shock for you sweetie, hence you seem to be just getting on with things, just remember, when and if you greive...it's ok   your dh must find it so difficult too, to see and know how badly you both want this only for it to be snatched away   he will deal with it his way though Hun   re your holiday, how about Portugal?  

Ale-   I'm sure the clinic/ consultant will be in touch soon poppet, knowing that you have used all your nhs funded cycles he may want to speak with you personally   

Angel- hope your sesh with Wayne was good again yesterday  

Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, I had a 2hr conversation on the phone with my bestie, tears and everything, all ok, just very emotional. Then I had to finish the preparation  for a baby shower I have organised for my friends wife, I just hope it's ok, out of 35 people invited there's only 8 going   Anyway, not alot I can do about it now! So just going to get on with it and see what happens  
I hope you've all got some lovely things planned for your weekends? Have fun and I'll see you all later!


----------



## Faithope

Baby Angel's Due Date

Today a tear falls.
They start to fall like rain.
My heart feels broken.
Forever there will be pain.

There is a cloud in my life now.
Even on sunny days.
An emptiness, a longing,
A sadness that forever stays.

A sadness that is lonely.
A silent tear sneaks out.
My voice fails to scream,
What my heart wants to shout.

Unborn babies are precious.
Their brief moments with us mattered.
We feel love from the beginning.
Love continues after our hearts were shattered.

Today I should have had my baby.
A Baby Angel to love and touch.
But instead I have barely a reminder
Of one I love so much.

No one in my family
Has cried a single tear.
They move on with their lives
Unaware of my pain and fear.

Sometimes I can peak beyond the clouds
To feel a little joy.
I feel the hope of a future
That includes a baby girl or boy.

But what if it never happens.
That's more than I can bear.
So I pray and try again.
I can't handle more despair.

Today's tears keep falling.
They rain and then they pour.
My babies may never be in my arms,
But they're in my heart


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faithope that is so touching.  Huge hugs to you today           

Regarding where to go for a holiday, maybe Barcelona?  Lots and lots to see there and it is a lovely city for chilling out and eating nice food.  Or Malaga, that's a much smaller town but a really nice place too, I have been there twice.  It would be a few degrees warmer than Barcelona in February and I'm thinking quite a few degrees warmer than here!  Or my parents have just come back from Tenerife with my 8 year old nephew, they were somewhere near a water park which he loved, I could find out where if that's something your DS would like, though I know he's a lot older than my nephew - what do 14 year old like??!  I am clueless about teenagers   



KT why all the emotion with your bestie?  Everything ok?  Thank you for the good wishes.  Getting very very nervous.  I'm sure I'll be peeing on a stick at about 3am knowing me.


----------



## Angel10

Faith -   that poem is very touching hun - I hope you are 'ok' today sweetie    I echo Mrs R - Tenerife is great, and will be warm too x

Mrs R - I have everything crossed for you   

KT - Hope the babyshower goes well hun, I think you have done brilliantly to consider organizing it all let alone doing it, just shows how luffly you aree    and have some     for your emotional chat with your bestie     

Ale -   

  everyone else x


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock*  I have asked DH and DS where they want to go and if they want a 'beach holiday or an adventure holiday (ie cycling, climbing etc, neither of them can give me a bloody straight answer  Yes I have been to Tenerife, neither DH or DS have. Lots to think about 

*Angel* Thank you 

AFM Got AF pains from hell, bleeding isn't that bad as it was the last time when I had the cramping then sudden loss and constant bleeding. Boobs are still sore.


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon!  

I typed quite a big post yesterday and I can't seem to see it - so I guess it never posted.   Bummer!! 

Can't remember much of what it said now.... ho hum! 

Lolli - It deffo said all cool to travel into london together on the 1st. Looking forward to meeting miss DB. xx

Angel - Have you worked out a plan for getting into london this time round? x

Faith - Big hugs for today. I really do know how you feel and have seen that poem before too.  
Hope you can all agree on a lovely spot for holidaying. Never been to tenerife but any canaries would be good for guaranteed weather and less pricy. xx

Zoe - Good news about the SD and WSD having their own places now. That must make things much easier. 
How's Archie doing today? Any better? xx

Kt - Hugs to you - don't like to hear about tears.. Hope all is ok?  

Mrs R - How you feeling hun? Excited, nervous? Lots of luck - will be checking for an early post from you Mrs!   
We are definitely due some happy news. x

Well DH is glued to the rugby - i'm just not feeling it this afternoon so might pop upstairs with a DVD in a mo. 
Can I ask that anyone coming to the next meet lets me know that they are a deffo and if they have any special requirements with highchairs, diet etc etc. I know I have informed the restaurant before but think there may have been changes and want to make sure all is confirmed and ok with them this week. They said they didn't want a deposit but took my card details so I want to make sure it's all sorted. Looking forward to seeing as many as poss again and thinking of those who can't make it.


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello pretty ladies   I feel guilty for staying away, and I know I shouldn't and that you would all understand, but still I feel like my right arm has been cut off being away from you lot!!

Can I come back home please?!


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*   no need to even ask hun xxxxx

*dial*  for you too as I thought about you when I posted the poem xxx we will get there hun xxxx

DS is mad on Basketball, I have found a hotel that has everything including a Basketball court , in tenerife, BUT its mega expensive


----------



## dialadink

Dodddddddyyyyyyy - yay! U no there is no need to ask, it's a silly question! 
What's new pussy cat? Xx

Faith - oh book it, if u have the money enjoy it! U only live once honey.


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Not a lot hun, got fed up with being miserable   How are you?  And......would it still be ok to come on 1st?   don't wanna miss you all anymore!!

Faith - Book it, life's too short!!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - not much going on here either! Same old same old. I'm ok. Not really much more I can say than that.  
Anyhoo, course it's still cool for the 1st. Wouldn't be the same without u schweetie!! xx

Bought dh's first chrissy prezzie yesterday.  Normally a lot more organised by now but just not 'feeling' the spirit of crimbo this year! Not got a clue what to get anyone and can't be bothered with traipsing shops when I don't know what I'm looking for. Is it me or does Xmas shopping get harder every year? xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh yeah - I hear ya!!  Not started at all, I normally have all mine done by now but really CBA!!


----------



## Faithope

Well DH can't make a decision, Its nearly £2,500 for 1 week in february so that's why I am   and thats a huge chunk of the IVF fund gone... On the christmas front-I went into wilkos and bought lots of different decorations, got lots of wrapping paper and have had deliveries all week for DS   mainly basketball stuff (clothes, DVD's)


----------



## Angel10

doddyclaire said:


> would it still be ok to come on 1st?


This has made a smiley smiley happy Angel    MISSED YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

Back laters


----------



## Faithope

Ladies  TMI SO PLEASE DON'T READ ON AS LIKELY TO UPSET

I have just passed a clot that is exactley the same as what I passed in march after my FET MC. I have just put it in a clean container, now what do I do?? Can it be tested on? Is it wrong to do this and I am now sure I was pregnant after all


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I have read that clots are normal following tx, but if you think it might help you then contact your rc mc hospital unit straight away and they may suggest a way for this to be sent for testing. Contact Your local epu if this is different to your rc mc unit as they will be able to tell you if it is product of conception or normal clotting and may be able to arrange testing if it is. You have a small window of opportunity for this so you would have to ac straight away. 
I have read up quite a lot on this (sadly) and there is a distinct difference between the clots following tx.


----------



## Faithope

*dial* They don't open until 9.30am tomorrow, I have just checked my leaflets I was given on my first MC. It had a grey lump in it  it is sac like too, i have put it in the fridge. Even if they can just tell me its a pregnancy then I know I wasn't going mad this past week with my positive HPT's.


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I wish there was some comfort I could give, but I am afraid not  
Take care of yourself and take it easy. Hopefully they will be able to give u some reassurance in the morning.


----------



## Faithope

Found EPAU number, rang them, they want to see me now, so I am going, will update when I get back, can't believe this is happening


----------



## dialadink

Good luck - thinking of you xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello my lufflys! 

Faith- oh darlin'   thinking of you sweetie, let us know Hun  

Dial-   hope you managed to have a relaxing afternoon, I'd you watch a DVD Hun?  

Angel- thanks for the   I needed them, think I must be hormonal silly tart!   you ok my luffly?  

MrsRock-   we're all right with ya hunny  

Doddy- doddy, doddy, doddy...WE MISSED YOU!!! Really really really lovely to see you!   this is Absolutely your home Hun!! you don't need to ask to come back!   sooooooo pleased you're still coming to the meet up, we neeeeeeed to see you and give you humongous hugs!  

Afm, the baby shower was good considering   not much more to say about that really. As for my bestie...well...to cut a long story short, we were going to have a birthday party together next year as its a "special" one   we've been talking about it for years, but since he's 'come out' he's nervous about it and all the people he hasn't/won't of told by then, he didn't want to let me down & I don't want him to do anything thats going to make him feel uncomfortable. I took the decision out of his hands and said that I would have my own party but he has to be there as it just wouldn't be the same without him   ALL of my friends are so excepting of him, yet his own friends don't seem to be, and that makes me sad, I don't understand why they don't want him to just be happy, surely that's what we all want for everyone?      
Anyway, feeling a bit mushy, just wish happiness for everyone


----------



## lollipops

Faith - oh goodness, you poor thing....i hope you get on ok at the hospital & at least get some answers, thinking of u always  


Doddy - welcome home gorgeous lady   please don't stay away again, the place just isn't right without you here, looking forward to seeing u on the 1st  


Dial - I'm so pleased I can travel with you, hope you don't mind having your ear drums drilled by screaming DB!   we will make arrangements nearer the time honey. How's ur weekend going anyway? X

MrsR - all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun    

Kt - oh how difficult for both you & your bestie , I don't know why people just can't be happy for others.....its sad that he's so concerned about what people will think   


Angel - how's your weekend going hun? X

Zoe - Oohhh about flipping time that those wsd had places of their own! You must be so relieved not to feel your heart pound if there's a knock at your door! No more dramas for you (i hope!)  X


Afm - packing,stress,packing,stress etc etc ...... x


----------



## Faithope

TMI

I was pregnant until 3 hours ago  What was on my pad was the placenta and sac. The doctor confirmed it. I had a HCG done, have to phone for results tomorrow. They wanted to examine me, told them there's no point as I have lost it.


----------



## dialadink

Faith -   nothing I can say.


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Sorry hun 

Thanks for the welcome back  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   so sorry. X


----------



## hennups

Oh Faith, I am so so sorry. Huge, ginormous hugs to you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

I have been lingering for ages waiting for MrsRock to post her news   cheeky little lady has changed her signature to BFP! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - yay lady! Congrats, come spill the beans hun!  


Hennups - how are u my dear?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning poppet   did you have a bad night my lovely?


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Mrs R - Is it true??!  Humongous contrats darling 

Morning girls x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

How's our doddy this morning? Got something lovely planned today?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Finally worked out how to post from my phone but it ain't easy!  Yes it's true, am at clinic waiting for blood results and meds now. Thanks ladies for your congratulations. I was not sure I should post as I know too well that it can be hard to read pregnancy news. I am not taking anything for granted. Happy but scared!  

Doddy I am so so pleased to see you back xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs rock, that's cracking news. Congrats !!!!!  

Faith, I'm so sorry you have to go through this again.  

Doddy, I'm soooooo glad you are back.

KT, I'll never understand why people can't just accept people for what they are. 

Lolli, Not surprised you are stressed. You will get there soon Hun.

Dial, You are so right about present buying getting harder each year. I've got a few bits but I find it so hard to buy for men. 

Angel, what you up to today my lovely. I've got loads of washing to do, fancy popping over to help ?


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - congratulations. Wonderful news. Now take care of u and that special little bfp!  

Morning girls! Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- fill us in when you can hunny, it's lovely to hear good news too poppet  

Rachel- how ya feeling hun? got rid of that nasty cold yet?  

Dial- and how's Lovely dial today? Doing anything nice? How's your dad Hun?


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon kt. I'm bored! DH and I have 'had words' just rubbing eachother up the the wrong way I think. I've just had a long bubbly soak in the bath and now found him asleep on the sofa! Great!  

I'm doing roast turkey for dinner but wanted to pop out and try to get a few 'bits' before dinner... Not if he's gonna sleep tho I guess. So it's on to the washing I guess. Ooh I'm so rock n flippin roll!  

Think dads getting there. I'm keeping away as the 'lady frind' is staying over at his at the mo 

How about u? What's keeping u amused today? Xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

I am home at last   .  My hcg and progesterone were fine I am told.  They want me back tomorrow for thyroid function and immunes test but I won't be able to go tomorrow.  E has her hospital appointment with the allergist which we've been waiting for since she had the allergic reaction to egg.  I can get my thyroid function tested at the same hospital I'm taking her to as that does actually have to be done urgently when you're preg. The immunes thing I have decided can wait until Tuesday and I hope I don't regret that!  Always something to worry about isn't there!!


Agree about the xmas shopping, am finding it impossible this year despite spending so much time hanging around the shops in the west end waiting for blood results!  Haven't bought a thing yet and don't have any ideas either


----------



## dialadink

Aww mrs r - Pleased all is soundin good with ur bloods today and long may the positive news continue. Bet u feel a but shell shocked still...?! 
Did u have immunes tx with E? 
Lots of luck for her appt tomorrow.   xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Dial.  yes I did have immune tx with E, but it was with Dr Gorgy alongside our FET at Guys.  ARGC have a bit of a different approach, and so far in this cycle my tests have not indicated a need for treatment but they want to keep on checking to be on the safe side.  DH and I have never been totally convinced that immune tx is really necessary for us, but with unexplained IF obviously you just don't know what the problem is so we decided to do it after our 3rd BFN as a new plan of attack.  


Do feel a bit shell shocked!  Had kind of prepared myself for it not to work and for another long slog!  and of course it still might be but trying hard to be optimistic


----------



## dialadink

Stay positive Hun.     xxx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs Rock, I can understand you being cautious but remember you deserve this. You did have a long slog before so hopefully it will be straight forward for you this time. Well as straight forward as this IVF malarky can be anyway.

Kt, the cold is still lingering but I feel much better than I did. I feel a bit humpy though for some reason. Dont even know why and trying not to take it out on DH as he has dont nothing wrong (for once   ). How are you and the boys feeling now?.

Dial, well if the lady friend is over at your Dad's then she can look after him and it gives you a well deserved break. Try not to put a pillow over DH's face whilst he is sleeping


----------



## dialadink

Ha, random smiley alert!! Today its Rachel's gorgeous boys turn!! Lol


----------



## dialadink

Oh, and I guilt tripped him for snoozing so he is now taking me out for roast so I don't have to cook!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial, well done. I do love a good guilt trip.

I never saw the smiley, booooo


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* xx

I am trying to get my head around things so please excuse if I don't join in the chat xx Have our follow up in 3 weeks and I am going to spend the next week gathering information to take with us (DNA frag, immunes, intripilids etc ), just need some answers xx


----------



## dialadink

Faith - r they sending your tissue for testing. That's the Only conclusive way of knowing what's going on. 
Thoughts with u.   xx


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I double checked this morning when I rang for HCG results, they said that if I don't get a letter then nothing was found. If they find something I will get a letter explaining it. Have you managed to get any tissue tested (I hate saying tissue)?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls  

Dial- glad your dh is taking you out for your roastie, and so he should!     And I agree with rachel, if the lady friend is there then you don't need to be   we've been to homebase and toys r us this afternoon, got a key for Santa as he cant come down our chimney    and trying to find some stair gates to fit our stairs   enjoy your dinner! 

MrsRock- I'm glad all is looking good with your bloods Hun, as dial said...stay positive  

Rachel- boo to still having that cold, we're all good now thanks Hun, just got a little cough   

Faith- I really hope you get some answers hunny  

I missed the random smilie!!!   and I think there must be something in the air today, I'm irritated and can't quite work out if it's me/hormones or if dh is actually doing things to irritate me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Where's our Angel? You ok my lovely?  

And I want to wish henrch lots of luck for tomorrow   (it is tomorrow isn't it? Or have I got it wrong again   )


----------



## dialadink

Warning - Reading further may cause upset
Faith - I hope they get some answers for you. I had a medicated miscarriage as they called it. They basically induced me, went through the pain, the few hours of contractions (though I am sure it would have been worse were it more than 9weeks in) and heartache but was able to provide them with everything for cytogenetic testing at Great Ormond Street. Felt odd leaving the hosp that night knowing what I left behind and have never felt more empty.  Both DH and I had to see the miracle we had created and cherished for such a short time. I think it's all that made DH accept it was really over as this time we really thought we had it beaten. 
Anyway, it took about 6 weeks but the results came back that we had a little boy. They had found he was consitent with Monosomy for 17p and 22q. Basically those two chromosomes were missing. Often they relocate and sit with another chromosome, bad sadly we had not provided our little lad with them at all.  They concluded that this fully explained the loss of this pregnancy. 
We have since undergone more testing ourselves to find out what our future hopes are, and we will undergo genetic counselling once the results are in. 
Can't believe they have told you that you will recieve a letter - thats a little cruel. We received a letter to let us know that our little man's remains had been cremated and scattered in a special baby garden at our local crem. We are yet to pluck up the courage to go and visit.

Well that's the first time I have openly shared that really. I did manage to reply to messages from a couple of you I think. One step at a time still.


----------



## lollipops

Dial - 


God girl im in awe of you. You brave beautiful lady   bless you for sharing that with us, I know it can't have been easy for you at all, but by sharing I now can understand more fully what you & DH have been through. My heart breaks for you Lisa, it really does.... I've got tears in my eyes now   your little man would be proud of you for sharing your story & allowing us to help you through what must be a bloody awful time. It sounds like your doing all the right things though hun, testing every avenue to see how hopefully you can avoid this heartache happening again. Would immune treatment help you? Or is that something completely different? 

You deserve one huge huge hug lady


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* Thank you so much for sharing, you won't realise what that means to me and how much it has already helped  I was presented with a form to tick a box to tell the hospital what to do with my 'fetal remains' until that point I was relieved that I finally had a clear answer and that I had been pregnant, I then burst into tears because I found ticking a box very insensitive and with that, the doctor left the room and never came back. A nurse came in and explained that 'most' people tick the 3 rd box and that is 'they hold the remains for 10 days and then dispose of them'. Being faced with making a decsion about my fetal matter has been too much to bear, having to even be faced with my pregnancy on a pad has traumatised me and all I see when I close my eyes is that. I, too left the hospital like I had left my dead baby behind and I feel so empty and bereft.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart xxxxxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - Thanks hun. I think the new consultant we have seen has provided me with so much strength. I think his intention was to provide us with andswers and hope, and I guess he has, but in the moment of today I can't imagine ever being succesful and finally bringing home our much wanted child. That feeling changes from time to time, so I know its very much still day to day. It must all be part of protecting ourselves I guess. 
Anyway, the new consultant says he feels that our results will come back fine, and that this last pregnancy ending the way it did for the reason it did does not mean its the reason for them all. He very much believes that immunes could be the key, and so he is following testing and tx for that. We will know results early jan. 
The other consultant (our local rc mc one) basically made it seem a forgone conclusion that DH and I could be pretty much imcompatibale for a succesful pregnancy with a healthy baby without disability or health concerns. Different chromosomes are responsible for different things. I don't have a full understanding of it yet. But I do know you can't change what you have. If there is a problem with us as perents there is nothing they can do. We could be offered PGD ( i think) where a 3 day embryo could be tested to see if there is a problem. It's all quite complicated. We will cross that bridge when we come to it. It would I think mean wasting our 7 frozen embryos, or we take the risk using them that we experience the same pain of mc, or a child with disabilities. This can range from a cleft lip to serious brain or heart disfuntions and anything inbetween. As I said, I don't fully understand a lot of this yet. xxxxx

Faith - We were given a big form we had to complete re: our babies remains. It was very difficult to deal with at the time, so although slightly different the pain I am sure is the same. 
I thought that seeing our LO could traumatise (sp) me, but felt we owed it to our LO and ourselves. I carried a lot of guilt as I felt it was ME doing THIS to my baby. I did not spontaneously mc. My baby was simply not developing. I felt I was destroying it. Having the answers now has helped with that somewhat. We have been asked several times what we think we will do if there is a problem between us, or if we knew we were carrying a baby with disabilities. I have always been a firm believer in fate and what is meant to be for us is meant to be. However, for me now it is about quality of life. I don't want our lives to continue to be filled with pain and heartache, and I don't want to bear a child selfishly because we long for one, only for it to know only pain and suffering itself. I think we have to weigh up these things at any time that we need to made a decision for our future. At the moment I really don't know what the future holds for us and I don't even know if we will ever cycle again.... be it FET or the dreaded fresh cycle.   
I totally respect your refusal to be a victim of infertility. This will be the key to your success and strength. xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- Oh poppet   you truly are an amazing woman   so much heartache and pain. they seem to be doing all they can to help ease the pain even if its just a little   and help you on your journey forward. You are so brave to share that with us, and I admire you and your strength. And I truly   that you will get your little miricle as I do for everyone  

Angel- hey lovely   You're not selfish hunny please don't think that   it must have been so hard for you Hun, but you got through it. I hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow


----------



## dialadink

Kt - thanks for ur words, means a lot. 

Morning everyone! 

Thinking of Henrch today - exciting and special day! Lots of love to u xxx

Only 19 sleeps girlies! Excited to see everyone and meet some new little people!! Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning gorgeous!   yay only 19 sleeps!  

And I was right about henrch! Oh she must be sooo excited to meet her little girl


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Henrch - Good luck today 

Dial - Big big   lady, I totally totally admire your strength beautiful, and sharing fully your news.  Even though you had told me some, reading the whole lot has left me reeling for you both, but I do know that regardless of what may or may not happen in your future, you & Mr L are THE strongest, bravest people I know.  With your love for each other you will get through any more tough times ahead, and I suspect with all the testing etc there will be some.  If anyone really deserved their pot of gold......its you two, but as you say, one step at a time, xxx

KT - Hey hun, sorry to hear about your bestie's "friends" but glad that all is well between you two at least, some people are just too cruel.  Hope you're ok 

Angel - I must have missed a post - you ok?

Faithope - Lovely, am glad that you took some comfort from Dial's experience, and I do hope your clinic comes up with some results, preferably in a more sensitive way than they have handled you so far    Big big   for you both too x

Hope the rest of you lush B&B's are ok 

Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, had to drive DF to Gravesend   to look at a car, which he didn't like, so I then enforced an IKEA trip and got a few bits, then stpped off for Toby's at Chelmsford on way back - why oh why did we go KINGSIZE?  I had bellygestion all night and this morning, but it was lush


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- morning Hunny! Sounds like you were all over the place yesterday   glad you managed to squeeeeeeze in a trip to ikea   and oooopps to bellygestion   nice at the time I'm sure  




I've put a ticker on for the Christmas meet, is that ok?


----------



## dialadink

Kt - I wanted a ticker too but I need to remove some of my signature first.   Lovin' yours.  
So, is everything still on track for YOUR party then hun? Keeping the same theme? It's so awful that your poor bestie cannot just 'be' without worrying over what others opinions may be. People can often be the cruelest things we encounter... but when they are supposed to be friends its even worse. Sending a hug for that too.  

Doddy - Aww you made me   with your luffly words. Thank you.  
I am sooo loking forward to a squeeze with ya honey. 
As for the carvery - I accidentally went large at the pub with mine yesterday too.. wash lush but meant I had to forfeit my choccy fudge cake.   So much for the diet eh? lol. 

MUST MUST MUST try to get back to the gym this week.


----------



## doddyclaire

haha Dial - glad it wasn't just me then   diet schmiet, i'm munching on chocolate fingers now!!


----------



## dialadink

oooh you know it's all about the mini chocolate fingers. I know they are just the same only smaller - yet they taste so much better and I don't feel as bad about consuming a WHOLE PACK!


----------



## doddyclaire

Mini??  Uhhuh there's nothing mini about these bad boys - family size pack in my drawer halfway consumed


----------



## dialadink

Lol. Last year I bough DH one of those packs that are a metre of Choccy fingers - obviously I had to help him to consume them...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- sorry Hun I should have asked you before popping the ticker on, didn't want you to feel you had to remove any of your signature  
Re MY party, I don't have a venue yet but thinking maybe clearing out our garage and attaching a marquee to it so mess stays outside and can be cleared up the next day   and I suppose my theme will be the same just much more sparkley   

Doddy- those choccy fingers are lethal!


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

*Dial* I understand what you are saying hun  It is difficult to know what to do next. Dh and I have always known what to do when we got 4 blasts and 3 were frozen. Now they are all gone and having MC two BFP's from the 4, I am wondering if they were abnormal as they did implant. I guess this is something we need to discuss at the follow up. I hope we both find the strength to carry on 

*doddy* Thank you  xxx I love chocolate fingers, they are like pringles-once you start, theres no point stopping, eat em all 

*KT* Again I am missing a meet up  2013 had better be a better year xxx

AFM DH and I can't decide on a holiday, seem to be going around in circles  He also said 'we'll leave treatment for awhile' and I said 'if we leave it then we leave it for good, I can't keep stopping and starting, if we are this, then we are in it.' I think once we have seen the consultant I will be clearer in which direction to go next. I hate not being in control, I hate not knowing where we are going, so I need to do day by day at the minute. As it was, we weren't having tx again until at least february anyway so we have afew months to decide.


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - hun I will say this, time IS a healer, and I think your hubby is right, let it rest a while.  You are not recovering fully between each tx, ok so physically you may be over the worst of it but emotionally you're not.  Take your time, get your results (hopefully) and plan a new tx when you are REALLY ready.
You sound just like me in that you want it all and NOW  but truthfully, its not going to do you any good to rush into another round too quickly  

KT - Oooh a proper girlie sparkly party!!  Whoop whoop - you could always camp it up a bit anyway - village people anyone?!


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* You are right  I just want a focus and I feel so useless, so if I had something to focus on then I would be busy dealing with that so I didn't have to think about TX and MC's. I am really scared.


----------



## doddyclaire

And that is so normal!!  But, to have another focus is a little like sticking your head in the sand, it masks what you are trying to avoid.  Learn to come to terms with whats happened, you have been hit again with the soggy end of the sh*tty stick, and no one expects you to bounce back up from that straight away.

Concentrate on you & your little family, take small steps, plan to have a wonderfull Christmas (without the negatives that are there if you look) plan your holibobs, its a little like learning to breathe again (and I speak from experience!) its gets a little easier, some days you forget how to do it, and you find yourself gasping for air and fighting back tears but gradually you breathe more & more without it being such a hardship - does that make sense?!  Could be my   ramblings!!

I guess I mean just try not to look too far ahead, find something nice in each day, even if its just sunshine and you get a load of washing dry  - I know I know - you live in a flat - but you get my drift?!


----------



## Ale40

*Ktcuddles* - Shame the situation with your BF... I hope things get better to him. But I guess the only remedy is time... and lots of pride as well 

*Faithope* - That's is definitely something to discuss in your follow up - in my lay opinion. It's more than proven that assisted conception works for you and your DH, as you fell pregnant twice. I believing addressing that is a must, so your next BFP will stick as it should. 

*dialadink * -   Your story is similar to ours... Only difference being the stage of our pregnancies...I think every single step you and your DH took was in the right direction. I am glad you managed to get some response from the cromossomic analysis. Things will become clear for your and your DH once you'll learn not only what are the odds of a reocurrence, but what type of cromossomic rearrangement can happen - with the help of a genetics consultant.

Is today Henrch's EDD? Thinking of her...   

*MrsRock* - One zillion contratulations!!! I will always be happy to hear any of us jumped off this cruel rollercoaster.

Big hello to everybody else 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

I totally get what you mean-the little things do help   Yesterday morning I couldn't get out of bed until I realised that I was being totally unfair to DS   So I got showered and we sat and watched TV. This is the first TX that has had my emotions up and down, I have always known what was happening and this time was completely different. I knew I was preg, I knew the signs yet it must have started and as quickly finished by the time OTD came, hence the clinics negative, just wish that had been the end of it, yet I had to be tried just a little bit more with a teaser of a BFP and to rub salt, vinegar and god knows what into the wound, I get to see the horrid end to it all. I have always been a glass half full kind of person so it's hard to change that but I really understand what you are saying and I do have lots to look forward to and am greatful for that. Sorry to offload on you, you have plenty yourself to come to terms with


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* We posted at the same time  I am clinging on to the fact that my body has tried 2 out of 3 times to hold a BFP. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- ohhh yessss! The sparklier the better I say   hope yore up for wearing some serious bling?   

Faith- aww Hun   we WILL get you to a meet up Hun don't you worry about that   wise words from our beautiful doddy too darlin' Nothing I wouldn't have said myself  

Ale- hey poppet how's you?   henrch is having a c section today Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

whoops posted too soon! 

Angel- you ok sweetie?  

So, I've put a jack pot in the oven, but I've got absolutely NOTHING to go on top of it!!!!   I think my lunch could be just a little bland


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Not even a crumble of cheese or tin of tuna?  Or both?!  Salad cream?
I can do sparkly, i have glitter shoes just dying for another outing hun!!

Ale - Hi   Hope you're ok x

Faithope - Why you not able to come meet up?x

Bored at work....


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith listen to Doddy she is a wise woman   .  I had my mmc tissue tested and it showed a chromosome defect, 3 copies of chromosome 22 instead of 2.  Then DH and I had our karyotypes done to make sure it was random and not something intrinsic to us, thankfully it was random.  No one alsed us what we wanted done with the remains   

Dial thank you for explaining.  You sound in a much better place and you new doctor sounds like a breath of fresh air.  One thing I thought might be worth mentioning, if you did decide to have PGD I don't know for sure but they might be able to test your frosties if they are pre-blast stage.  You could get them moved to Guys or somewhere if so.  


Ale - thank you xxxx


Well allergy appointment this morning was a complete waste of time and effort trekking to the hospital.  All the dr did was read over the GP's referral and ask me the same questions about the allergic reaction, then said Id have to bring her back another day for a blood test.  Why couldn't they have just sent me an appointment for a blood test in the first place!!



Oh Dial I keep menaing to reply about the meet up.  I am coming and a high chair would be good if poss but no big deal if not.


----------



## Faithope

I can't remember where this meet up is  will have a look at ** again..

*Mrs Rock* We had level 1 tests done and I know Karyo was part of these. I will double check at our follow up. I jst hope they get soemthing from the tissue  Sorry your appointment was a waste


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh god I forgot too! Sorry dial   I need two high chairs please   thank you  

MrsRock- sometimes I wonder   honestly, the nhs waiting lists would be cut in half if they just gave the correct flippin appointment in the first place!


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - be lovely if you can come - think you are long overdue some B&B cuddles 

Mrs Rock - that's outrageous!!  Making you treka all that way with Little Miss E, and then nothing, I would be fuming!!  Mind you, that doesn;t take much these days 

Dial - You know i'm ickle - can I have a high chair too


----------



## Faithope

Cos I am terrified of London   I could get the Oxford coach to Victoria but once I am there I will come unstuck ie I WILL NOT USE THE TUBE   painful childhood experiance has really scarred me and I probabley sound pathetic but thats what it is. Would a taxi cost a lot from the station to the resturant?


----------



## doddyclaire

According to route planner hun, its only two miles from Victoria Stn, so you could walk it!!
Let me play around a bit more with maps xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- sparkly shoes, sparkly shoes    got to get me some of those to go with my sparkly dress  

Faith-   we need to have a little thinky  

Have found half a tin of something in the fridge (not sure how long its been there) and some well passed its crunch salad   that'll do!


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Have pm'd you x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith it is walkable but only if you like walking the way I do, think most people would find it a little bit far.  However you could easily get a bus from the bus station at Victoria, number 38, pay before you board.  Either get an Oyster card at the station or buy a ticket from the machines by the bus stops.  Would take about 20 mins I think and the buses very very frequent.


----------



## Faithope

Thanks  

I am looking at getting coach to Marble Arch-the shops are Oxford St aren't they? Then go down regent street and turn somewhere then I should be at the Cafe? Anyway I think I have roped DH to take DS for a day christmas shopping while I see you ladies 

*dial* Is it possible to add another? If not don't worry


----------



## henrch

Hello ladies, I wanted to pop on and give you our news, but firstly, dial, reading your posts really shows all that you have been through and I am sending every but of love, luck and good fortune that I can to you and your dh. I wouldn't have posted today so's not to upset anyone but as you were as lovely as ever for asking, here I am.


Today we had our c-section booked but our little lady had other ideas as my waters broke while cooking bangers and mash on Thursday evening.. We went to maternity, they wanted to have c-section Friday first thing when day staff arrived as I needed a consultant with my history. What no one realised, including me. Is that by the time I got to theatre early Friday morning I was fully dilated and when putting in the catheter the nurse could see the baby's head. Still had to have c section for my own safety, but the lovely Frances came into our world at 8.50am Friday morning, weighing 6lbs3oz. Middle name is Lilybelle (both are family names). We came home last night and I am obviously shattered, mw today had some great tips for getting her to sleep when not being cuddled which I have just practiced.. She is now having her a sleep beside me in her Moses basket and dh is snoring away in the spare room as he is shattered...

Thanks for all your support ladies, I feel extremely blessed right now and ridiculously happy
X


----------



## doddyclaire

Henrch - Oh how wonderfull!!  Welcome to the world to a very determined Frances Lilybelle - love the names 
Massive congratulations to you all xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Henrch- CONGRATULATIONS! Welcome to the world Frances Lilybelle! ENJOY! Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## Faithope

congratulations xxx


----------



## dialadink

First things first ...

Henrch - Massive huge   to you snd DH and your much loved baby girl - Thank you for posting.   Welcome to the world Frances Lilybelle. (Beautiful names).       Well done. It sounds like Frances had made up her mind she could not wait to meet her Mummy. xxx So pleased for you.  

Mrs R - Be lovely to have you and E with us on the 1st. Still haven't got through to the restaurant though..   
My frosties are day 6 blasts - some hatching so I think PGD is out of the question, but I will be asking the question for sure. After two lots of OHSS I am so flippin nervous to run another fresh cycle of ICSI, but I would probably do whatever they want when push came to shove.   xx

Faith - Will add you to the list - just need to get hold of the restaurant now - be lovely to finally meet up after all this time. You know, get to know Karen at face value.   
Doddy's words are very true - exactly how I have got to the stage I am at today.. still a long way to go, but finding strength here and there. x

KT - Don't be a wally - i'm not worried - I lurve your ticker and we so needed one to give us all that special boost.   Ooh and loving the idea of sparkles! and why flippin not. 
Think the idea to use the garage sounds like a fab one. It would be ideal.  

Right - nearly home time. I really don't think I have achieved much today - ho hum!


----------



## Faithope

I have just spoken to the Clinic to let them know what happened at the weekend. The nurse has written down our conversation and will put it in my notes, so that the consultant can read my notes and see where we are at.

*dial* Thanks hun, have to finalise with DH tonight but he doesn't get in until 10.30pm so I can def let you know by tomorrow morning


----------



## jack12

well done henrch, so glad all is well   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Henrch - HUGE congratulations to you both    loving her name too - well done hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- hello Hun! How are you? How's your gorgeous bump too?  

Angel- there you are sweetie   what's up Hun? You ok?


----------



## lollipops

Just a fleeting visit to say congrats to Henrch on the safe arrival of her baby girl!!! Welcome to the world Frances lilybelle (love love love the name!   ) 


Can't stop girls, I have been run ragged today and DB is currently asleep , so I am going to hit the sack while I can - love you all muchly


----------



## Jen74

Congratulations Henrch, love the name, can't wait to see a pic x

Also congrats to Mrs Rock on your BFP!

Ale, so sorry to read your news the other day xx

Sorry, have a bad cough and really should be sleeping so short post. Love to all xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Congratulations Henrch on the birth of Frances !           .  I have a feeling you were on the Beckenham thread a while ago - did you have her at Princess Royal?  And how did you get to fully dilated without anyone knowing!!!!!!



Faith, yes that's right about Oxford Street and the route to the restaurant.



Dial, can totally understand why you'd be nervous about OHSS again.  I've not had it but I have had lots of follies and it is so uncomfortable, can't imagine how horrible it must be to actually get ill with it.  



Lollipops I hope you got some sleep.  I am still sleeping as badly as ever despite E having a phase of very good sleeping just now.  Feel cheated!!




Angel was missing you yesterday, everything ok?


----------



## lollipops

Good morning me hearties!  


Again ive not got much time to post but I'll try to do a few personals while i can.



Dial - Thankyou again for sharing your heartache with us, I've been thinking about you a lot lately  & thinking how amazingly brave & strong u are (i know you may not feel this way sometimes) you have had such a very rough ride & yet your warm,kind, lovely personality shines through in your posts to others. Your going to get to the bottom of this lady & come out the other side  


Faith - darling i hope your feeling better today, I'm sure your still going through the motions and dealing with them day by day. Like dial, you have been through so much to, it seems so massively unfair that bad things happen to good people......I can't understand the worlds logic. Be brave hun, you can get through this, your strong ...... your going to have big ups & downs ....... dont beat yourself up over that.......talk to us and let us help u, and I really hope we meet you at the next meet up  


MrsR - has it sunk in yet?  



Doh, gotta go! Back later xxx


----------



## dialadink

Morning, morning, morning! 

Lolli - thanks sweetie! Soooooo, more packing today? Hope dh is taking some time off to help u settle in to the new house?! I know it's stressful moving but I'm certain it'll be worth it! xx

Angel - ru ok? Silly question... I know u aren't. Sending u bugs. Please talk if u can.  

So, list for the meet = 





Is that everyone? 

Xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

And yourself of course beautiful


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

Just spent ages reading back and what a mix of emotions going on  

dial, you are a very brave lady sharing with us and I think you are amazing in doing it, unfortunately I know the pain you went through with the mc and really wouldn't wish it on anyone, it takes another level of braveness (made up word!) to know you had a little boy but reassuring to know how well the hospital took care of you. I pray the genetic testing provides a route for you both to have your miracle baby   

doddy, glad you are back, I missed you, even though I don't seem to get any time to post   

henrch, congratulations on the arrival of Francis, what a beautiful name and I'm thrilled she arrived safe and sound   

mrs rock, congratulations on your bfp, will be great to see you at the meet up too   

faithope, I am glad dial's sharing has helped you and like lolli said, I hope today is better than yesterday and each day improves even slightly   

lolli, can't believe how you are managing to move and look after DB, medals to you lady but make sure you eat more!!   

kt, are you all better now?? shame about your bestie and your party next year I'm sure you'll make it fabulous even if it isn't how you originally planned it   

angel, I feel like I have missed your posts.....big big   

dial, didn't realise what a hc fest the meet up is going to be until you wrote it all down!! (hope it doesn't get too much for everyone, and hope the restuarant has enough hc's!!!)   

I feel I have missed loads and that I keep saying that, but I do really miss not chatting so much on here recently and will definitely try hard, I have decided to claim dh's netbook too so that should help  

is there any more news from pray...................................


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Henrch, Congratulations    

Dial,   I am so sorry that you are having to go through all this   There was a tv programme on about pgd a couple of years ago. It was very interesting and fantastic what they can do. I also previously cycled with someone having pgd, she has 2 lo's now   I am certain you will get your dream 

Lolli, When do you move? Are you all packed yet?

Mrs Rock, Congratulations - you're going to have your hands full with them so close in age   How may embryos did you have put back?

Jen, Hope the cough clears soon. When do you go to Oz?

Kt, Sorry your friend is having problems at the moment. A very close friend of mine had a nightmare when she came out   How's your gorgeous boys?

Angel,   Have a feeling you need some of these  

Jack, How's the bump coming along?

Faith, Sorry you had to go through that last week   It would be great if you could make the meet   You could always catch a bus rather than the tube    

Claire, I'm also so pleased that you can make the meet   It wouldn't be the same without you   How are the wedding plans coming along? Have you selected a honeymoon destination yet?

Ale, So sorry you didn't get the result you wanted     You mentioned about that programme being from your homeland, are you from Brazil?

Zoe, How's work going? Do you still express?

Rach, You need to give your dh a kick up the bum and get him to chase up his appointment.

Catherine, How's you? I see from ** that you are being closely monitored.

Hennups, How are you?

I'm really worried about pray   

Hi to everyone else  

Re the meet up, I don't think I am going to bring Ed. The train from Bath to London is always packed and I will struggle getting his buggy on/stored and I think the day is too long for him to be in his sling. So it will just be me I am afraid - does mean I can have a glass or three of wine though   So Dial, I won't need a highchair thanks    Also I don't think Emerald is going to bring Riley.

AFM - Had a bit of a ding dong with my boss about returning to work - he's said no to me going back part time so I'm really p1ssed! Not letting this one go though, going to submit my request formally today and see what happens!

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Oh Belle - What an   - why oh why do some companies make an already hard situation even harder? I hope the formal approach does the trick for you. 
Will be a shame to not meet Ed and Riley - but I do understand it making things a bit tricky for you both - I am certain you will be much more relaxed, especially after a couple of glasses....  

Doddy - It's actually a good job you said that - or I actually would have missed myself off!   What a kn0b!!  

Jack - How are you doing. I know it can't be long for you now, but what is your CS date again Sending you big  

Jen - Hope you are feeling better soon - been loads of lurgies knocking about lately.   When is it you go away? Bet you can't wait to actually 'get there' Hope you all have a wonderful time.  

Zoe - Thanks hun for your words - sucks that any of us know that pain, more so when you consider all that we have to go through to get to that stage in the first place. You and many of the other ladies are an inspiration that your continued strength and courage to 'try again' has proved successful.  

Mrs R - meant to say yesterday how flippin naff the appt was for you yesterday - makes me so cross when they waste your time like that!   Are yo going to get your bloods checked today for the immunes stuff? If so, hope its all ok. Let us know. xx


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Dial - surely you can't forget yourself!!

Hey Zoe - Missed ya too, will be good to see you in a couple of weeks 

Belle -   to work, I also hope the formal approach works better in your favour!  Looking forward to seeing you as well, you will have to pocket lots of snuggles to tae back for Ed!

Jen - Hope you're feeling better today x

I reckon Pray's bubbas must be here and she has well & truly got her hands full!

Need to leave work early today, boy cat has to go to vets as he has developed breathing issues, think we're getting close to the end of his run, just don't want it to be this week   we're away at the weekend and I don't want my mum to have to do anything unpleasant with my boy


----------



## Angel10

Dial - please can you take my name off the list, seeing nothing beside it has made me feel quite bereft


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* I'm a Yes for the meet up  Hopefully DH and DS will walk with me to the restaurant and then come and meet me afterwards, that way no walking by myself in a city I don't know. I am really looking forward to meeting you all finally, need some hugs 

*bathbelle* Will have to have cuddles with Ed another meet up then 

*doddyclaire* O poor kitty  I love my two and can't imagine them not being around 

*Angel* Hun, I understand completely why you feel that way, I have those days too, but I will be there with no highchair either, nor doddy nor Dial, you are not alone in this and its a meet up for us Buds, not a mother and baby meet, it just so happens that some buds have bloomed and some of us just need alittle more watering and TLC before we get our blooms too 

*zoe*  miss you xx

*lollipops* I love seeing DB so smiley now  looking forward to a cuddle with little miss 

*Mrs Rock* Thanks hun, it looks like a long walk but it'll be worth it


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - Yay for definitely coming!!  ANd wise words of comfort for our Angel xx

Angel - Honey, have I missed something?  I feel I must have, and i'm sorry you're feeling very delicate atm xxx


----------



## zoe25

doddy, aaah your poor puss tat, hope all goes well with the vets. Where are you off to this weekend, doing nice things I hope? 

belle, typical work being an ****! well play them at their own game then, I'm just sure you could do without the hassle and would rather be enjoying time with ed  I wasn't and am still not sure how Archie will cope with the travelling but we shall see, I have hired a baby carrier thing he can fall asleep in if need be and have just found a play area I'm going to go to before lunch as i get in a fair bit earlier so he can have an hour of playing about before helping me stuff my face 

jen, see knew I'd miss things, sorry your ill too, it seems to take twice as long to get rid of these bugs at the moment doesn't it! you must be getting excited for leaving though  

dial, funny how the ivf travels never ever leave you, dh and I talk about it all the time and whereas I saw it as sucking it up and getting on with it when the time was right, he has such a different view of what I and we did.....anyway, can't dwell on too much sad thoughts or I'lll be more snotty than I already am with this coldy thing I have (am I painting an attractive picture of myself yet ) how's today going for you? 

faithope, will be lovely to see you at the meet up 



Faithope said:


> *Angel* Hun, I understand completely why you feel that way, I have those days too, but I will be there with no highchair either, nor doddy nor Dial, you are not alone in this and its a meet up for us Buds, not a mother and baby meet, it just so happens that some buds have bloomed and some of us just need alittle more watering and TLC before we get our blooms too


 perfect words faithope, please don't feel sad my angel


----------



## dialadink

Angel  - Sorry hun... I hadn't even considered that could make you feel this way. I should have done, I am such a stupid   so my apologies to Angel, Doddy and Faith. My bad.    
Just NEEEEED to confirm details and numbers so we all a have a seat for our  

I will remove the list from my post and hope I got it right. x

Sorry to have caused upset, I really am - that would never be my intention - I feel awful now.


----------



## zoe25

dial, don't feel bad sweetie, you have been so good organising it all for us all and making sure the booking is right     (p.s. I'm a definite and so is little legs  )


----------



## Faithope

I have tried 3 times to post a long post and keep pressing the wrong button and its    

Be back in a min with what I want to post xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial please dont feel bad, as Zoe says youve worked hard to get this sorted AND during your own painful journey also   




Faith - thank you


----------



## Faithope

Ok the short version to what I wanted to post.

Dh and I haven't had a day where we can sit and talk after what happened on Saturday. Tomorrow was meant to be his day off and now he has to go in a  cuople of hours. I just mentioned that it would be nice to spend a day together, to talk. He said theres nothing to talk about, that it didn't work (well it did, I was pregnant for all of 5 minutes but it implanted) and that our marriage is suffering because of IVF and so are our finances  

DH and I never argue-I know this is hard to believe but he works such long hours that when we are together, its so loving and content. To say our marriage is suffering has shocked me. As for our finances-we have saved money, we have had a holiday abroad, we can go out for meals, cinema, we can buy clothes, have completely redone the living room out which wasn't cheap.... you catch my drift.

We have had laughs as well as the tears, yes we have suffered 2 losses this year alone. That can test any marriage but we got through it before, I know we can again.

I'm not sure what he wants? I tried to explain to him that this is a raw time and that he will feel bitter that 8 grand has gone and nothing but heartache to show for it.

We won't be TTC for the rest of our lives, we don't have longer than 10years to be able to acheive a pregnancy.  

After that, we will be able to move on to the next chapter, working our butts off for a nice retirement and hopefully grandkids if DS wants children..

I remember DH being like this the last time, yet we agreed that if this FET didn't work then we would have 1 more ICSI, now he wants to stop.  

So I am playing him at his own game and saying I don't want another cycle either. I said we shouldn't have our follow up if we have no intention of being in this anymore. He wants to see what they say. 

This is the part of TX I hate so much, it messes with your head and the way you think  

Any wise words??


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - You are wonderful for organising this so please dont feel bad on my account chickstix 

Zoe - We're off to see The Killers at 02 Friday night, staying in London for the weekend, kind of a mini holiday, and we're going to the Ideal Home Xmas exhibition on Sunday   Providing of course, that puss tat can be left in my mother's hands for a few days  

Faithope - Well missy - I think he's said all this before and you had another go, so my guess is that this is his recovery mechanism, his way of processing his feelings and what has happened, we all know these men of ours are not vocally blessed when it comes to emotions and they dont see things the way we do, but we wouldn't be without them - most of the time 
Having said that - I don't think there's any harm in discussing a practical cut-off point, God forbid that you ever get to that stage, but maybe its the constant not knowing IF this will be your last attempt, or just knowing how long you're prepared to go on trying for, thats hard for him to grasp.
And its not an easy thing to see (or say) but there is life out there after tx, it is about learning to fully appreciate what you do have, mourn for what you don't but don't let it take away your future as well as the present  
Bah - get me and my verbal trots again!!


----------



## zoe25

oooh well said doddy, I was trying to think of wise words for you faithope, but I'm fairly useless, I do think our dh's love to bury their feelings DEEP, mine was always "oh well, we'll just try again - easy!" at which point I think I was ready to commit a crime and he knew it wasn't really easy, I had always said the 4th time was the last time and even though we were blessed I still stand by that as however hard that decision was, tx is soooo hard, draining, tiring, all comsuming, everything.......annoyingly time seems to be the thing for now, see how you both feel in a couple of days/ week or something and take it from there, I don't believe decisions made immediately after tx are always taken clearly...if that makes sense  

doddy, sounds like a lovely weekend, I used to always go to the ideal home when I lived down south, always good for a nose and after a fab gig....yeay, lovely ("Bah - get me and my verbal trots again!!" lovely phrase lady but not true  )


----------



## Faithope

I knew you ladies would talk sense   In my eyes you cant go into IVF just doing the 1 cycle. We agreed another ICSI after this FET not thinking about another MC but a negative. This time is easier than the last one because it was so quick but you still have the whole what if going around your head.

There will be a cut off point. I dread that day but I know its not yet, I know DH doesn't know how to get his feelings across so shuts right down. So I think I will do my quiet research for the follow up, have a list of questions and take things from there.


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I think Doddy is right although I know how hard it is it find that cut off, I have already gone 2 years over mine    in saying that I still believe its very early days for you and I think you should both go to your fu...if anything just to clear your mind of all the questions


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel beautiful - sending you big   anything we can do? xx


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  I am still at child bearing age and I refuse to give up yet. DH thinks we will manage it on our own..we did have a miracle BFP but that took 2 years of unprotected  to even get that. I think we have faced one of the hardest things a marriage can go through and we are still very much in love and I can't be without him.

I am also thinking that we haven't  in over 2 weeks so once we can get that part back he might feel different.


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - just be patient and understanding with me, thats all I ask darling


----------



## Angel10

Faith - youve got 10 years over me hun


----------



## zoe25

Angel10 said:


> Doddy - just be patient and understanding with me, thats all I ask darling


 done! (ps you know where we are if you want chat, pm, text, ** message)


----------



## doddyclaire

Of course sweetie, you know where we are if/when you need


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith, with regard to a cut off point, the way I approached it when we started was that if the chances of success of a fresh cycle were about 30% for my age group, we should allow three cycles to give us a fair crack of the whip.  Plus that leaves 10% plus you need to have good luck which you cannot account for in percentages, so I am pretty sure would have done 4 fresh cycles before thinking about stopping.  The FETs complicated my analysis a bit, but as the success rate for them at my clinic was lower than for a fresh cycle I was kind of leaving them out of my thinking, they were a bonus chance but as you never know whether you'll get frosties you can't bank on them beforehand.

I know this is full of holes as the whole process relies on luck and chance to some extent, but it worked for me to let me think clearly about what I was prepared to do.


----------



## zoe25

did you have your tests done today mrs rock?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I did yes, thanks for asking Zoe and Dial.  Just waiting on a call with the results.

Have just got home from clinc and E has fallen asleep as she had no nap all morning, too much going on in London for her to give in to the tiredness, we are supposed to leave for swimming in 20 minutes and not sure whether to wake her up and hope she won't be hungry before I can feed her after swimming, or just miss it


----------



## zoe25

oooh I hate dilemma's like that.....hmmm.....I'd be tempted to see if she wakes up and if not have a cuppa


----------



## Mrs Rock

o she's awake, wasn't expecting that, swimming it is....


----------



## zoe25

decision made for you then


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I'm not sure if this is even the question you originally asked as I had a few pages to catch up since before lunch, but I believe you do need to set a cut off stage... just to give you both a clear view of where this is heading. TBH, there isn't much you can control in IVF, and the decision of when to stop is the only one we truly make ourselves. 
It's different for some of us who are funded by the NHS as you feel inclined to be led by how many cycles are funded, so I do understand that the decision may not be as straightforward when you are self funding. Wise young Doddy is right though, about learning to fully appreciate what you do have, mourn for what you don't but don't let it take away your future as well as the present . Very wise words!! 
As you said yourself - DH did this before and perhaps its his self preservation. I would certainly have the F/up. Continue with your research (even if it is on the quiet). xxx

Angel -  

Zoe - One of those annoying days for me today (but thanks for asking). Everything seems to be getting to me today.   Off to the quacks tonight to try and get the arrangements in place for my Hysteroscopy (which I am not best pleased about having - but hey ho). Who's had one? 

Mrs R - Enjoy swimming and let us know when your results are in. xx

Where is KT today?


----------



## dialadink

Oh and I am getting a tad fed up of trying to get through to the restaurant. You can only leave a message and they always call back when I am in the middle of something... Grrrrrrr!


----------



## zoe25

oooh I hate the dial, would be so much better if htey would just answer the phone   not had a hyster....thingy but am sure some on here have. I'm having one of those days too, bleugh.......at least you are on the count down to home time even if it is via the doctors


----------



## doddyclaire

I had a hysto Dial - they're ok, nothing to get excited about, general anasthetic, they have a poke around, mine did a biopsy and they were out, reckon all in all it took half hour?!
Have they said why they want you to have one?  Or is it just like a checklist of ruling things out?

Mrs Rock - Hope you enjoy the swimming, or more to the point E does!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi!

Dial- I'm here! Been reading but I'm At my mums, just leaving so I'll read back when I get home and post later!  

Huggles to everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Yay - Got through to a human (ish)

They have now made the booking for 17.  

I have just noticed on their website that there are several menus. At the bottom (in small print) it says there is a 12.5% service charge - worth noting. Have just checked back to my original enquiry and they did say that we could choose from several menu's - didn't want us to be limited to the group one as there isn't much choice. 

Has anyone been there before? They just told me we have to all be there together at 12 or we lose our table and then have to wait for another to be available - not likely with 17 of us is it? I know its a busy time for them but still...  Cheek of it - almost suggesting we aren't punctual  

Doddy - Thanks for the feedback poppet. The new consultant wants me to have one done. He said he feels everyone should have one prior to IVF... makes sense I guess. He didn't say much else about it.  

KT - Oh yeah - it's your day at your mums on Tuesday... I forgotted..


----------



## Faithope

I am always early so i will be standing outside like a muppet so will someone meet me at the door? I noticed the extra charges-it aint half bloody expensive to eat in London hay  

I am going to ask about a Hysto too, May as well get the whole shabang done


----------



## zoe25

think my train gets in at 10.45 ish so will have a bit of a play time in Hamley's until 12 (well 11.45 to give time to walk round as we don't want to be late especially after their cheeky comment!  ) if anyone is around earlier, feel free to join me


----------



## doddyclaire

Just a quickie, very off-topic for me, my poor furbaby has heart disease & kidney disease, now on meds to keep him comfy but he may not last the month   made me realise he's been with me longer than any man, in fact longer that pretty much all of my friends and I am trying to be a brave mummy to a furbaby, but am   like a child


----------



## Faithope

O doddy    I have no words of comfort, just get plenty of cuddles in and if he has been with you that long then he has very good inngs hun xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

ah so sorry to hear that Doddy. It's so painful when a pet is near the end.  Look after him, I know you are, he will be being comforted just by you being there to love him   


You know what I did?  Went out to swimming in a rush: baby - check, baby's eczema cream - check, swim nappy - check, bottle, check.  Got there, got naked, realised had not brought either mine or E's swimming costumes or towels    DOH!  Luckily (kind of) it turned out the teacher has a box of spares, and I  did find something half decent for E to wear but I had to wear some woman's manky old cossie eurgh    and get dry with a manky old towel eurgh.  A nice lady lent me her clean spare one for E.  What a dimbo!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh yes Dial, I've had 2 hysteroscopies.  The first one was NHS, under general anaesthetic, they removed a polyp and told me otherwise everything was fine.  It must've been a good scrape out though as I was bleeding for about 10 days afterwards which I didn't expect.  I am a bit of a bleeder though it has to be said.  The second one was 4 weeks ago the day I started stims, under sedation at ARGC.  Think they just had a look around and took measurements of the uterus to use for ET as they do it without a scanner there.  The Drs think that a hysteroscopy improves the chance of implanation because the touching stimulates the womb lining and makes it more receptive.  I hardly bled at all after that one.


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - oh sweet one sensing u some   it's so sad and Its not LIKE osing a family member... IT IS losing a family member so u   all u need. Lots of loving and cuddles will make his time as comfy as poss.  

Mrs r - oh u silly ninny! Not loving the sound of the 'spare' cozzies! U brave lady. 
Tha is for ur hysto feedback too xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, I'm so sorry to hear about your little fur baby. The medication will make him feel better (but not you I'm afraid). It's so so painful losing a part of the family. Remember he has had a great life with you and he knows how much you love him.


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs rock, let's hope the last person that used that cozzie didn't pee in it


----------



## lollipops

I have tried to catch up & but I can't do personals at the min (screaming DB) but sending hugs to all who need them  


Doddy - oh god, I would be just as heartbroken if it was my dog or cat but try to remember what an amazing life he's had with you. It's absolutely gut wrenching to loose a furbaby, I remember when I was young we lost our family cat (19 years he lived!) and I grieved for months. If I lost one of my furbabys now I would be exactly the same, they are our family, they are loyal & our friends through thick & thin. Unlike men or family & friends they don't irritate us or let us down, they are just 'there'...........happy to be loved and have a home. Biggest hugs  



Try & get on tomorrow, we move on saturday so I'm kind of busy ( and not at all stressed!) Our original tenants have pulled out at last minute so we are having to re-advertise our house again ( see, soooo not stressful ) DB has screamed at me all day, so nothing got done and my cat is not looking so great herself so needs to go to the vets & to top it off dh's grandad got taken into hospital today so at some point (god knows when or how) we may have to run down to Essex if he takes a turn for the worse ....


Still not stressed!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right, really sorry, soooo much to catch up on   I do know that you've all have been well looked after by each other  

Big hugs to everyone  

Faith- the girls have given you some great advice Hun  

Doddy- I'm so sorry my darling   your beautiful furbaby knows how much you love him and his life has been happy and full with you, such a wonderful loving mummy   You have the hugest heart


----------



## zoe25

doddy, im so sorry to hear about your cat,not surprised you are upset, i know what i was like last year when our rottie died and that was suddenly really, at least the meds will keep him comfy and with you and df there he will feel loved, it's definitely like losing part of the family, i still miss bonnie, big big hugs to you x x

mrs rock, ooops! to the nice swimming funny, you are braver than me don't think i could have worn a spare  

lolli, just a touch busy then, flippin heck, hope dh's grandad gets better and that you also get some nice new tennants really soon too  

love the work ninny dial 

Im a touch annoyed, all evening dh has been upstairs in the office apparently studying but i kept hearing you tube, then as soon as i go to bed he comes downstairs and goes in the living room where i just was   hopefully its just me being paranoid but oooooh really!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe-   very annoying! Have you asked your 'dh' about this?


----------



## Angel10

Doddy -   I am so sorry hunni, of course you are heartbroken sweetie, pets are like family and its devestating when you know they are reaching the end - sounds like you have  been so good to him that he has hung on in there for you babes - big squeezes


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks girls, i am a mess tonight  its not knowing just how long he's got thats the hardest....


Anyway, i may have got confused earlier, Angel are you still coming on 1st?  Was just discussing with Dial bout meeting her &Lolli at Stratford, hope you are coming missus xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy-   It is so heartbreaking   I'm sure you'll make every moment with your furbaby special and comfortable with lots of snuggles, and kisses, lots of love to you too poppet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Zoe - ooh men! Hope it's not something he's doing on purpose ... Sure it's coincidence. Maybe chat to him. 
Glad u like my wordage (made that up too  )

Doddy - angel is coming... I'm sure of it, infact we are t taking no for an answer. For starters she view lovely hugs and we all want some  xxx


----------



## Angel10

Morning 

You will be pleased to read I am in a much better mood today - so apologies for being a grumpy old







for the last couple of days 

Doddy - I hope you managed to get some sleep last night hun - have some more  from me 

KT - morning beautiful - how are you today? Did you decide anything about travelling up on the 1st if you needed a buddy or not? Is there anyway we could meet you on the way? 

Dial -  I VIEW lovely hugs - whats that mean??


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning sweetie  

Angel- yay she's back!   Im good thanks Hun, just going to take dh to the station, then coming home to wait for a stair gate to be delivered between 11:54 & 12:54   then waiting for dh to phone to pick him up again   all exciting stuff   yes I have been thinking of a way to meet you all, I'll run it past you all later   you doing anything nice today?


----------



## Angel10

KT - they make me laugh with the very specific times on delivery    and stairgates are very exciting, not sure about the trip to the station and back though    I am hoping my dh gets up soon cos I neeeeed to go to the new John Lewis that has  opened in Ipswich    I hope there is a way we can travel together, I shall be worrying about you otherwise


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  

Glad you feel better Angel   


KT last time I had a delivery slot 11.54-12.54 they arrived at 11.55, I kid you not!  I complimented the driver on his punctuality and he just smirked as if to say "I'm the best"   


Peahead - thanks SO MUCH for that thought !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


Lolli, sounds like it'sd all happening, hope you can stay feeling calm, moving house is stressful at the best of times without all the added extras you've got going on.

Well my Mum is coming to visit this evening until Saturday, wonders will never cease!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- what ya getting? What ya getting?   We neeeeeeed to know!   dh said he would be home at about 5 so I'm not worried about the trip out to pick him up, any later though and he'll have to get the bus!    

MrsRock- Hope you have a lovely time with your mum Hun, does she not doooo visiting you very much?  

Well I'm having a HOT coffee!   as opposed to a luke warm one or nuked one   the boys are have their 20 min nap  
I popped into Toni & guy after dropping dh at the station and had my hair cut! Treated myself, well dh treated me but he doesn't know that yet


----------



## dialadink

Kt - Well done on the 'treat from dh' - like ya style.  

Angel - He he VIEW?... flipping phone - i'm certain i wrote GIVE and it just second guessed what I meant (incorrectly). You GIVE the hugs - not VIEW them!!  
Glad you are feeling better today, every day is a new one and all that jazz. Still, some more squeezes can't hurt can they?    
Deffo need to find a plan for meeting mrs P 'en route' I don't like the idea of the three lovelies on their own either.  

Mrs R - Any results from your tests yet hun? How ru feeling? What have you got planned for 'the visit'? Will your mum require the full entertainment package or does she fit in like a piece of furniture rather than a guest? I much prefer the 'fit in' visitors.  

Doddy -   xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Um Dial without sounding too harsh she's more like furniture but not in a good way, she tends to just sit like a lump on the sofa punctuated by trips into the garden for a ***   .  They don't visit much no, my Dad has only seen E twice since she was born and the second time we went there for her naming ceremony, I doubt he will visit here again this side of the next millenium.  Tried explaining that you don't need a passport to get out of Liverpool, they just don't listen!  Can you tell this winds me up  Thing is I don't travel long distances well because I have chronic pain in my legs and find it very uncomfortable to sit still for any length of time.  They know this but it seems to make no difference.  And breathe!!!!

Got my hcg back yesterday, is rising fine, still waiting on the immunes as they send the blood to a lab in Chicago.  Hopefully be back today or tomorrow. Thank you for asking!  They want me to come in every 48 hours to have hcg and progesterone monitored so would mean back again tomorrow, have taken executive decision not to go.  I feel hcg at least must be ok cos I was unexpectedly sick into the kitchen sink this morning, sorry if tmi!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- your not alone with the family thing hun, my dad only lives in Epsom but they won't drive over the QE2 bridge   I've told them that its the same distance the other way around the M25 but they still won't come!!!! It really annoys me as they think it's ok for me to travel on the M25 with my precious boys  
I'm glad everything is looking good with your tests Hun, keep us posted on the others too   And yay to being sick I suppose      

Dial- sent you, angel, and doddy a pm re the meet up


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R - Ooo errr. My Dad rarely comes to our house and he lives less than a mile down the road!   He uses the excuse that he has to go upstairs to use the loo and struggles a bit with stairs.... doesn't explain why he doesn't visit at my sisters which is about 2 miles down the road and she has 3 flippin bathrooms! (one downstairs). Must be a generation thing.  

Kt - Have replied to said message.   Think I have sussed a plan. xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

My parents are the same, yet they expect me to go to them every week.

Mrs rock, great news that your bloods are ok. I'm sure the sickness is a good sign. Lucky you were near the sink.

Girls, I need some advice. I've decided I'm going to have fet at Easter as it's the next time I can get a week off work. The problem I have is deciding how many embies to have put back. I have 2 frozen but I'm thinking only have 1 put back as that will give me another chance if it doesn't work this time (we have to stop after our frosties have gone as we don't have the money to pay for a fresh cycle). What do you ladies think? I know nothing about the percentages of success and I've decided not to research it as I only end up getting worried I'm not doing enough so I'd rather have your views.


----------



## jack12

peahead, my advice would be this. any clinic worth their salt only defrost one embie at a time, even if its a planned two. So you could see if embie no.1 defrosts ok and stop there if that seems a better option. It would be useful to know the grades of them to be able to make a informed decision. I understand how you feel with wanting the best chance and I am sure your clinic would only do what is in your best interests hun. Im not sure if what ive written makes sense but PM me if you want. I am glad you are making plans tho to have FET and you know as always everyone on here to support you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Rachel - jacks advice sounds good. I can't say what to do, but I can say what I would do. That is go one at a time... Fingers crossed it is a success and then u have a chance at a sibling one day if u wish. Paying for a FET with a frostie created on nhs funded cycle is a lot less money than a fresh ivf cycle. 
I too am pleased that u and dh have come to a decision about tx, and pleased u are able to plan. Well done Hun. Xxxx  

Jack - how ru and bump? It's lovely to see your name pop up! I miss u xxxx  

Just sat waiting in the Indian for the nice man to bring out our take away   well I have lost 2lb being naughty so why stop when I have a good thing going  

Will try to get on again later, if not catch u tomoz xx


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Pray & dial, thanks for the advice. My consultant doesn't like to tell us grades but will do if I push for it. Plus they normally freeze them in pairs ( they told us that right at the very beginning of all this ivf stuff) but for some reason they froze our two separately. Maybe because they froze them at different times. My two frosties are day 6 blasts so I'm trying not to worry about their grade too much as I know they are not as good as the two fresh ones that I had put back on my fresh cycle that ended in a bfn.

Dial, I want me some of your diet, 2lb loss after eating those onion rings sounds like heaven  

Jack, come on Hun let us know how you are.


----------



## jack12

Ah glad I made sense lol. Its hard to type whats in ya brain sometimes, well mine anyway  Im ok thankyou, I do read most days to see how you all are xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack -          just wanna send ya some kisses before you sign off again - always here for you sweetheart   

Back in a bit to catch up properly


----------



## Angel10

Rach - hun I am super excited to hear that you are thinking about fet hun, and I would do as has already been suggested, one embie de-frosted and see what happens with that hun, all being well you can save the other for a sibling   

KT - did your stairgates arrive ok hun? hope dh got home ok and you are having a nice chilling evening    so I went to John Lewis and came out empty handed    shock of all shocks and I love that shop, gotta say if I was rich well off I would buy so much from there    oh and I am so pleased to hear you got your haircut and in a lush salon too - just what the doctor ordered, a little pampering for our luffly KT   

Dial - Love your new typos hun    yes I give the hugs not view - that did make me chuckle    whats this super duper plan for travelling then   

Doddy - hope you are ok my darling     

Mrs R -   

Faith - how are you today hun, you have been very quiet today


----------



## jack12

right back atcha angel xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* I went out with my sister today, picked up my sick notes, went into town and then DH, DS and I went to my mums to put up furntiure. it has kept me busy and I am thankful. xxx

Be back tomorrow, love to you all xxxx


----------



## Angel10

to you Faith - glad you are keeping busy hun and well done on doing so, its all to easy to hide away isnt it 

Do you realise its been nearly a month since Pray has been on here, isn't there a way the moderators can check on her? I do worry everyday that all is ok


----------



## Itgetsbetter

A month !!!!!! God that is a worry. I think about her every day too. Has anyone on here got her mobile number?


----------



## Angel10

Nope, I dont know anyone who has    I have pm'd Dame on ** - see if she has any suggestions


----------



## Itgetsbetter

That's a good idea. I would have thought pray would have popped on here just to say she is ok. It is worrying


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Am a little bit squiffy    been down the pub with my bestie   will try and catch up in the morning   luffs ya all!


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Am a little bit squiffy   been down the pub with my bestie  will try and catch up in the morning  luffs ya all!


Thats my girl Katy lol, hope the heads not too bad in the morning! xxx


----------



## Angel10

Morning - looks like I am the first one up today - WAKEY WAKEY everybody


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm awake! Morning!


----------



## Angel10

Hows the head you cheekey girlie


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hee hee   not too bad thanks   I'm in training, we're out Saturday night   how's you today?


----------



## Angel10

Love it   gotta be prepared for saturday    I am ok thank you - waiting for dh to wake up and face the fact that 2coats of paint on our bedroom wall still looks patchy - he aint gonna be happy, he was hoping to do the wallpapering today


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right,

Dial- thanks for the message Hun, hope you enjoyed your Indian nom nom  

Rachel- sorry Hun I'm a bit useless when it comes to fet   jack has Looked after you though sweetie  

Jack- hope you're taking it easy now! Do you have everything sorted? (silly question really, I bet you have   ) how long have you got to go? Sorry lots of questions, but we neeeeed to know  

Angel- oh BIG BOO to coming home empty handed yesterday   that just won't do! And yes the stair gate arrived, going to put it up in a min as I'm sitting at the top of the stair being the stair gat at the mo   and I say tell dh it looks patchy whilst handing him coffee and toast, and then run!  

Faith-   glad you're keeping busy poppet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh, and...

Doddy- big big huggles darlin, thinking of you sweetie  

Zoe- hope you had a fab day with your gorgeous boy yesterday?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, yes i had a lovely mini weekend yesterday   how conscientious are you having a practice for saturday night   hope the stair gates saves you being the stair gate soon   (happy 8 months yesterday to those scrumptious boys too - 8 months - good grief!!)

angel, so glad you are feeling better, I was quietly worried about what was up........and as for the painting definitely follow kt's suggestion  

rachel, so pleased you are looking at fet at easter, my clinic saved my frosties in straws of 3 so it's excellent that yours are stored separately giving you that extra choice, jack's advice seems to be fab personally  

jack,  hope you and your bump are doing well  

catherine, yeay to 38 weeks!!  

doddy, big    to you

dial, ooooh a lovely indian, why not  

mrs rock, families! nothing stranger, mine are a right lot too and can't imagine my dad will see archie much either, such a shame really but also can't force the issue. Please keep us all updated on your tests, I'm still thrilled with your bfp   

faith, one day at a time is all you can do  

lolli, hope you eat more today and db is a bit more settled   (any news on new tennants? - hope so!)


----------



## Angel10

Panic over - paint is fine.....just looked very odd last night and first thing but with proper natural light on it its fine - phew means dh can paper the back wall now    its the little things   

Zoe - I am putting on a brave face my lovely - trying not to let the things that get to me get to me - if that makes sense    I will ** message you if you are happy to have your ear bent - there are so many things I need to talk about    Anyway how are YOU - did you sort your dh out the other night with the laptop business?    how is our beautiful nephew?


----------



## Angel10

Oh and KT - good luck with the stairgate, could be interesting, you trying to fix it with the boys around    oh and I just remembered - I pulled a feckin muscle from holding them the other day    no wonder you are looseing weight so quickly, its like body building bless them


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel, first up?  Ahem!  I was up at 5am as per usual, actually that's quite late for me.  Not blaming E, she slept til 7.20, it's just me   


So far the visit is going ok.......thank you for the understanding girlies    actually feel a lot better knowing it's not just my family.  I think the thing is that DH has a really close family who all get on and enjoy spending social time with each other, makes my bunch look a bit inadequate by comparison.  Anyway my Mum has to experience my driving later for the first ever time, I am alreay worried about that!!  She'll never want to come back!


Peahead, re FET.  As far as I understand it, having 2 transferred does not make either one of them more or less likely to implant than if you did it one at a time.  It just gives you the obvious chance of twins if they happen to be both good embies that do implant.  So I'd go for two myself, on the basis that if neither are going to work I'd rather find out and put that behind me and move on rather than go through the 2ww twice.  Not saying they won't work though.  And please don't think that they are less likely to work than your fresh embies that gave you a BFN as not true in my experience.  The grading of the embies means not very much, in my fresh cycles I have had beautiful top grade blastocysts give me a BFN and on my 4th FET my very last frozen embie which I was convinced was the bottom of the barrel and would never work gave me the very lovely Emilia.  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## zoe25

angel,  as if you need to ask if you can ** me    love chatting to you. Dh was completely oblivious the other night which I knew he would be (he'd never do that on purpose really), I couldn't speak to him on the night because I know  I'd of bitten his head off   last night he also gave a general apology for whenever he was annoying or not pulling his weight, might of had something to do with the fact he saw how fun some of my evening was (ironing, floors, washing up, washing, collapsing in a heap, bed!) I did inform him that I am not his mother and as such refuse to nag, clear up after him or tell him what to do, I think he'd rather I just give him a list of things to do but he has to use his own head just like I do   glad dh can crack on with wall papering - don't want him sitting idle  

mrs rock, yikes! 5am...I'm usually trying to sneak back for another bit of a snooze   yes, I think a lot of us have crackers bits of families, pah, what can you do


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

*Angel* Is it a feature wall thats being wallpapered?

*Zoe* Hiya, yep one day at a time  Hows you?

*doddy* Thinking of you hun 

*KT* Stair gates  Blimey, need to start thinking about a massive 1st birthday party straight after  has been 

*Mrs Rock* I agree with you about the FET hun and grading means nothing to me either as I had BFN with the 'best' grade, yet had BFPs with the not so good grades.

*peahead* We will be here for you hun, I know what a massive step this is for you 

AFM DH and I were chatting yesterday and I just happened to mention that I was cleaning out my inbox on FF and came across a PM that a local lady had sent me about cheaper drug companies. I just said that we still have 6 boxes of cyclogest left and that we would be saving money IF we cycled again as we wouldn't have to buy any on the next TX IF we were to decide that. The reaction I got was a smile  Then in the evening I was researching holidays as we still haven't made a choice yet... DH said 'what are we doing about a holiday? what are we doing about treatment?' I said 'I thought you didn't want to do more treatment?' and I got 'I don't know, we need to talk about it'

So thats a step in a good direction right? He's not saying no is he??

I think the decision will be made after our consultant visit  I keep saying I don't want to be pregnant ever again but thats my way of coping and shutting it all out  Of course I want to be pregnant again, of course I don't want to give up. I refuse to let this beat me!

O and DH and I  last night and it was slightly uncomfortable but not painful, this is normal isn't it? We haven't had it in 2 weeks and I am guessing that its a little tender up there from the cyclogest, blood loss etc?


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - My Dh has a big family and they are BIG on family. I have found it a bit of a culture shock with mine being a bit pants. 
I'm sure the drive will be fine and your mum will be proud of ya!   xx

Angel - You don't have to put on a brave face on here sweetie, what's up? What has got you feeling this way? Understand if you wanna tell me to mind my own business but I do worry and care.  
Yay for papering day - coming together nicely i'm sure! xx

KT - or should I say Stairgate? Hope the head isn't too fuzzy. Hope you and the bestie had a blast??! x

Zoe - Your DH sounds like mine - willing to do it if he's told what to do... my response if I have to tell you then what's the point? It does make me angry.   Men!!  

Faith - Glad DH is working through it all in his mind. You knew he would. I think making plans/decisions after your F/Up sounds very sensible. 
As for the   I am a little   as it's the last thing I have wanted after everything, and we have waited quite a while afterwards, so I don't know.. but I guess it must be normal. At the end of the day I guess we are all different.  If you are concerned maybe give the EPU a call. xx

So, this totally random thing happened yesterday... I only went and told some random new fella at work about my MC's... Why? Well he was swooning over the upcoming 20week scan he and his GF have, and finding out the sex etc (they are due a few days after I should be due) and then started hitting me with the "have you got kids?", "don't you want kids?", "don't leave it too late, they are hard work" followed closely by "or are you actually just too career minded for kids?" I felt so upset and angry that before I engaged my brain my words were out there.... He then told me how his sister had 3 mc's but is now 35wks PG and how I should never give up... Don't get me wrong he was apologetic and he is a nice guy (from what I know) but I just don't know why I told him, and now all I can think is what if he tells someone else... 
DH says I should just stop worrying and carry on as normal and not make a big thing of it with him, but bestie says I should talk to him and ask him to keep it   Oh the dilemma...


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I felt the closeness between DH and I slipping away and believe me it felt like the first time all over again as i was scared it would hurt  but I am glad we did, DH went really slow and I could tell he was anxious  Its a step closer to healing 
As for the situation you are in-If he 'gossips' about such a delicate matter then I would be inclined to punch him  When you see him, just say 'you know what I told you, its not something I have broadcasted around and I would appreciate it if you did the same, its a private. personal thing'


----------



## zoe25

dial, didn't think I'd be alone on the dh front   and as for your dilemma at work, I'd be tempted tp catch him too and just ask him to keep your conversation yesterday to himself as it isn't and you don't want it to be common knowledge, if like you said he is a normal nice bloke I can't imagine there will be a problem and it will save you worrying. I mentioned some of my ivf stuff to someone at work and really wish I hadn't...no control over myself half the time  

faith, definitely sounds like a step in the right direction for dh and I've no idea about   to be honest but it sounds about right and logical, I'm too knackered for any of that "funny"   stuff at the moment, poor dh   well if he did more in the house may be I would  

feel particularly knackered today for some reason and keep having to read everythingn twice, I thought dial just said angel was having a pampering day so read back in case I missed something and then realised she said papering


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - if its any consolation I thought Dial put pampering too    are you ok though? are you sleeping alright? though with that bloody great list of jobs at home on top of looking after Arhie AND working is enough to make me tired just thinking about it   

Faith - sounds like dh didnt say no hun, small steps though sweetie - see what happens at your FU and go from there, and NO I dont think you should give up, not until you are ready too   

Dial - Ok well first have a   for telling this guy what you have been through, that couldnt have been at all an easy thing to do my lovely. If you are worrying about him telling anyone, then politely tell him that you would prefer it didnt go any further, that you shared it so he could understand things better. He sounds like he could listen to you sweetheart, please try not to give yourself such a hard time worrying about it   

Mrs R - think you have said before you dont always sleep great, hope you manage to get some rest today - perhaps take advantage of your visitor   

Oh and the wallpapering has been ditched - dh just got a fire call to a chemical job, so he wont get any of that done today


----------



## zoe25

Angel10 said:


> Oh and the wallpapering has been ditched - dh just got a fire call to a chemical job


 flippin' cheek  but really how annoying and inconvinient! so what are you up to now he is off??  (today's not the best day for me to answer if I'm ok...tired tired bleugh mood and hate working; archie has taken to crying when I drop him off with the child minder in the mornings - he stops as soon as the door shuts because I can hear him, but it's not exactly the best start to the day when im already in a bleugh mood


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* - above all, well done for getting back in "action" with DH.  It sounds like you'll be cycling again and that won't take too long, in my cheeky opinion. It's almost impossible to try again immediatelly after a negative outcome - and that matches wonderfully well with your DH's "not now" , I think... That gives him time to heal 

*Dialadink * - Some people just don't see others around them, although they are not necessarily bad human beings. He sounds like he did not listen to your words. I were on your shoes I would ask him not to mention this to anyone else. Only my boss at work knows about this - and only because she is a very good hearted person. She asks about it many times, but that's because she genuinely cares. Otherwise I would give the bare minimum information only to get flexible leave\off sick time\annual leave approved for the treatment, I think...

*Angel * - Well done on painting! Re Jonh Lewis, Torsten and I get "stuck" on the sound department and I get stuck in the sewing machines every time when we go to the big one in the West End...  

*Mrs Rock, Ktcuddles, peahead26, Dial* -We don't have a very warm family. either. They are not bad people, but also not the most caring if I make any sense... I had a rocky family background when I was a child - to the point I was cosidered applying for emancipation when I was 16. But public schooling and healthcare were so bad in my homeland I gave up on this. My mother nowadays is very regretful and behaves in completely different way. I guess ageing bullied her into being wiser. Torsten's family weren't so warm (to family members and people in general) either. I and guess this is one of the reasons we want a family or our own so bad.

*Ktcuddles* - Well done for going down to the pub! Very proud of you!

*Peahead26* - My vote nowadays goes for two. That's mainly due to our age (myself 39, 40 on the next cycle and Torsten 46). We can't really know if each of our embryos will continue to grow and implant, and it maybe well be that both transferreed embryos are "the ones". But I think the odds of that happen are rather small. We had two transferred in one FET and in one fresch ICSI, both BFN. If cycling again next year (we will), we'll go again for two transferred. Best of luck in Easter! We'll be here for you!

jack12 - Hello!!!! How are you?

*Pray* - sending you my love wherever you are  

Big hello to all B&Bs 

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## Ale40

*Mrs Rock* - Can I ask you something regarding ARGC? How long it took you from your first contacting them and hearing from them?

I sent them an email and attached the appointment requested form on 5 November. On the phone, a lady told me I should receive a letter from them within two days. An appointment would day six weeks. Five days later, I called saying I haven't received any letter. The same lady (I think) told me it takes many days to process all requests. I mentioned the "two day" I was told before and her replied angrily that was never told and asked me if I still wanted an appointment with them?  

I was shocked. My impression was this person felt outsmarted and was threatening my (possible) future treatment with them as a revenge! That reminded me some of our worst moments wtih the NHS. And we willing to pay thousands towards a treatment with them!

Did I shoot myself in the foot? Did I approach the clinic the wrong way - shall I go there and hand the form in person? Should I avoid those receptionists at all costs?

Thank you for any clue with that!

Love,

Ale


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey hey 

KT - Hope you had a good time with bestie in prep for the weekend - p*sshead 

Angel - Shame bout the papering but tomorrow's another day chick, glad you're feeling a bit brighter, and you know where I am if you wanna offload hun 

Zoe - Boo to the grumps, and DH's needing to be told what to do - I have to drop large hints!!  Hope you're feeling a bit better.

Ale - All medical receptionists are dragons in my opinion!!  They have ideas WAY above their station!!  Hope you get some response soon.

DIal -   for telling him, I think that actually scares people into shutting up!!  And certainly not blithely making the same mistake with someone else!  Put it out of your mind darl xx

Mrs Rock - 5 am  For shi*s n giggles??  No thanks!!  LOL!!  Hope you don't scare your mum too much with the driving!
My OH's family are a bit distant, even though they only live 10 miles away, whereas mine are more open & welcoming.

Peahead - Pleased to hear you are planning your FET, can't offer any advice my lovely as never been in that situation 

Jack - Hope you're keeping well, not long to go!!!

Faithope - Sounds like your DH is coming round to it then   as for the sha**ing, we (read ME) only really felt up to it last week, and we had our BFN back in September, but I guess thats what depression does to you  

Sorry if i've missed anyone or anything!  Thanks for all your words & hugs girls, its been a hell couple of days, we thought we would lose him overnight but he was still battling this morning and then he raced into the kitchen for his breakfast!  He's not well by any stretch of the imagination but OH & Mum have convinced me we should go away this weekend, Mum will look after him, and we need to try and enjoy ourselves so we're off tomorrow morning.
Won't be back online until Monday - how blissful does that sound?!

Have a nice weekend girls

Oooh LOLLIPOPS - Good luck with the move!!!

xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  massive hugs hun  In a weird way, I can imagine me going right off 'it' if I knew there was 100% no way we could make a baby that way  I can do the hugs and kisses thing forever. Anyway have a great weekend xxx

*Ale* I am the type of person that needs a Yes or No straight away, I can't deal with 'I don't know' s'  but I am learning a lot about DH in regards to TX and I know he wants to be a DNA Daddy as much as I want to kick Secondary Infertility up the **** !!! I hope you find the answer to the changing clinic thing, I have no desire to change as our clinic is one of the best. I know everyone harps on about Serum but they have BFN's too.

Thanks ladies for your advice regarding  and the uncomfortable ness, I will see how the next time goes and if still uncomfortable, then will seek advice. I am making Christmas lists-have bought a lot of things already  I am never this arrangised  but its keeping my mind busy and I have bought some snowflake cutters and white icing and silver edible glitter. I will put a link up to how I am decorating our christmas cake


----------



## Faithope

http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/pictures/24623/40-christmas-cake-ideas/3

Instead of the silver balls, I am dusting the edges of the flakes with the silver glitter. I am not sure about making the fruit cake as its expensive, so may just buy one... I am making a sponge cake too, decorated the same, as not everyone likes fruit cake. I can't wait to make it 

/links


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - More squeezes to you chick. I am   that the mini perk up this morning from your fur baby last all weekend and you get some more special cuddles with him when you are home again.   Have a fabbo time. It'll do you both goof i'm sure. xx

Faith - Cake looks sooo pretty. I never bother with christmas cake, mostly because I don't like it.  
But it does look very yummy!  
I see what you mean about feeling close to DH. Pleased to read you are getting back on track - it's another step!  
I've been trying to tackle the 'christmas thing' too... don't think I am getting very far at the mo.   
Does your DS write a list? xx

Ale - That must be very frustrating about the new clinic. Stick with it - those medical receptionists think they are like the gatekeepers... and THEY ARE NOT! 
Also, meant to ask, where do you live? xx

Angel - What a pain in the   about the DH having to work. Can't be helped though I guess. Are you doing something nice while he's gone? xx


----------



## dialadink

Oh, and faith - I love the new ticker - bet you are looking forward to your NYE with Mr Barlow.


----------



## jack12

Hello all!!!! Just a quick one to say hi and thankyou all for asking after me. I wont go on about things as I know only too well how upsetting it can be to read bout pregnancies. I understand and empathise with all of you on here that are suffering and I wouldnt ever want to put anything on here to upset people. As alot of you know my history, I have spent this pregnancy living on a knife edge and can honestly say it has and continues to be so hard getting through every day. I just want her here and safe. I am booked in for planned c-section on thurs 13th december. I have got a few things for her but there comes fear with everything I buy. I think of you all everyday and share your triumphs, bad days and worries. You are a wonderful lot of ladies and im thankful to be part of this thread xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Jack* Believe me, I understand your fear-any BFP now is completely just fear, worry and every minute feels like a day... I am so glad you are so near the end and nearly at the beginning of your new journey  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*dial* I love my new ticker  Now as for the list from DS...hmm... he changes his mind daily  but we have decided on: 
New Blackberry (he is very good at letting us know where he is and I want to keep it that way)
A new desk chair (the one he has at the mo is a fabric chair and his little boy cat lays on it and its covered in hair and no matter what I do, I can't get it all off  so we are getting a fake leather type one from Argoose )
A laptop tray
Basketball clothes (tshirt, socks, jacket)
Chocolate
He will be spoilt by family aswell 

I loved Christmas as a kid and it hasn't changed, I am a nightmare....  I just bought some lounge pants from Primark as they match my christmas crackers  

We should all show a picture of our christmas trees this year like last year  Mine is going up the day before our meet up


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale - just a quickie to reassure you , can't write much as my Mum is here and we are off for a rare night out.  I think when I sent my form in to ARGC I got a letter back 2 weeks later with an appointment which was about 5 weeks away, but that was in April last year and everything depends on how busy they are at any particular time.  And actually the place is always rammed and there is aLOT of waiting about for scans and bloods whilst you cycle, prepare to have to exercise patience.  I'd recommend taking time off work when you cycle if only to keep the stress levels down of having to always be trying to get away to get back to work.  Don't worry at all about whoever you spoke to, there are lots and lots of ladies working in reception there and some are slightly snotty girls and one or two are new so less reliable.  On the other hand there are also some lovely girls there and they are mostly very efficient indeed and they are working under quite a lot of pressure.  I have seen ladies complaining about having to wait an hour for scans being given quite short shrift before.  They are just so busy at ARGC and basically everyone is waiting, I think the receptionists have no patience with complaints about waiting as if they did it's all they'd be listening to all day long.  Which is not at all how things should be, as you say we are spending thousands of pounds there and ought to get better treatment, but that's the way of the place.  People go there for the results they get and just put up with the crap, or I did anyway.

I would try phoning again as you'll most likely get someone different.  Try around 1pm or later in the afternoon as they are less crazy busy than in the morning.


----------



## dialadink

Mrs rock - hope u have had a nice evening, how did your mum rate the drive?   x

Faith - sounds like ds is gonna have a nice pile of prezzies come dec 25th  

Jack - honey I am so so happy for u and dp. I know only too well that until the day u hold your gorgeous girl in your arms u will be unsettled and probably in disbelief that your happy times can be reality. I am so looking forward to your post when your little lady arrives. Roll on dec 13th. The most precious gift you will receive   lots of love sweetheart. xxxx

Is it sad that I am contemplating writing some Xmas cards? Thought it would be better than doing them all in one go. Dh has been in bed since half six. He's got a chest infection but tbh I'm a bit concerned. He's been on 500mg antib's for 3 days and no sign of improvement, in fact I'd say he's worse. Anyway, it's amazing go quick the novelty of being in control of the t.v wears off   so I'm bored!!


----------



## Ale40

*Doddy , Dial, Faith* - Thank you! 

*Faith* - I love your cake! I love Christmas as well. I am a bit sad we are not going to have one at home, but it's for a very good cause. We are going to Dresden to spend the Christmas with my (very old and very frail) mother in law. No chance for banking a cake there, as there will be plenty of stollen. But we'll be cooking a nice Christmas lunch, with goose for her. She's been through a lot with very poor health this year, and we want to make sure she's have a little nice time. 

*Jack12* - Sooner than you think it's December 13 and she'll be here safer and sound.  Not long until a new chapter starts for you 

*Mrs Rock* - I read your post before (re your Mum) and I completely forgot about it. I am really sorry for being that egocentric, I should have waited a few more days to ask this. Thanks a million for taking time to answer me. Sorry again for being so clumsy&#8230;

*Belle* - Yep, I am originally from Brazil - from Recife.


----------



## Angel10

Just a quickie from me to say that some time ago Pray told me her 'real' name and I sent her a ** friend request but as she had so many probs with ** I dont think she reactivated the account however I went on ** today and have managed to send her a private message which I assume will go to an email account of some sort? just clutching at straws really and hoping that somehow, some contact will be made as I know we are all concerned about her   

Anyhow will catch up tomorrow but gotta just say to Faith,  personally I wouldnt get involved hun    I know that probably isnt at all helpful, but just saying


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening ladies! 

Short and sweet from me I'm afraid, can't think straight  

Zoe-  Glad you had a lovely day yesterday, only one more day until the weekend!  

Dial- aww bless you for blurting it all put to that chap   personally I think sometimes things need to be said, and I wouldn't worry about it   hope your dh starts to get better soon poor thing, sounds nasty  

Angel- oh dear so no wall papering then?   what did you end up doing then Hun?   and let's hope that we hear from pray in some way soon  

Doddy- hee hee   p!sshead and proud of it, you should come join me one day   big   to you  my sweetie.

Ale-   thanks Hun, Took a large gass of red to get me out the door though!  

MrsRock- hope you had a lovely evening with your mum  

Jack- aww Hun   god sweete your feelings and apprehensions are completely understandale   not long now sweetie and your beautiful little lady will be in your arms  

Faith-   ...nuff said! 

Sorry if I've missed anything  

As for us, we've been busy busy today, stair gate put up...then changed round   clinic to get the boys weighed...all good...mil came round, had to pop to sainsburys as she wanted to buy the boys outfits...visitor this evening...and now I think I may be ready for bed   meant to tell you all yesterday that H started crawling properly! He's completely missed out the commando style crawl that S has been doing for weeks   and S claps his hands too!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

anyway...night night beautiful ladies  ...sweet dreams


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - I look forward to the day we get pished together, as its you i've known the longest on here - alongside Jack & Mrs Rock, but they wont be getting pish anytime soon!!  And GO HARRISON!!  And Sebastion cheering him on!!  Whooo those boys will never be short on encouragement while they've got each other hey 

Angel - I hope you hear from Pray soon, be sure to send her our love 

Dial - Well. look at it as a job out the way hun!!  Xmas isn't really on my radar yet!!

Faith - I have to agree with Angel on this a bit tbh, they sound like the kind of people who dont appreciate nice neighbours, I would be scared of any potential retaliation....


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - My message was on behalf of all of us babes    just hope we get to hear something soon! meant to say I hope you and df have a lovely weekend babe, you deserve it    just try not to worry bout your boycat, sounds like your lovely mum is well on the case     


KT - goodness those boys are growing so fast    


Faith - its a toughie but you are my concern, these people sound totally unpredictable therefore that would be my reason to keep   




was going to bed an hour ago    nighty night xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* He would have to be pretty stupid to do anything to me or my family as the police would know it was him  Plus they have no idea it was us who phoned the police-there are 5 other flats who could have rang them. Who argues like that anyway?? Am I abnormal?


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT, H is crawling as well now!  I think I have the world's least mobile baby!  Good job she swims like a dynamo and is a nutter in her jumperoo or I'd be worried about her energy levels or something.  She is 9 months old today, where has that gone.  Not quite as long as I was pregnant with her for but has certainly gone a lot faster!



Dial, re your work colleague, please don't worry, am sure he will be discreet as his sister has experienced something similar.  But like others said if you are worried I'd just ask him to keep the conversation private.  I had just come back to work after my mmc and blurted out to a colleague about it as he was going on and on about his newborn grandson and showing me photos and I just needed it to stop.  I think people understand in situations like these.  It certainly did the trick.  


Doddy - so pleased furbaby is feeling brighter, have a lovely weekend you and DF.

Ale - please don't apologise, no problem at all!  I'd rather reply quickly and set your mind at rest as I know things can prey on your mind when you're feeling frustrated and just want to get things moving.  I am about the least patient person in the world normally.  


Right got to go and entertain, hopefully back later xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls,


I'm reading but no time to post properly as packing and dealing with screamy DB who's determined to not let me get anything done. Whos stupid idea was it to move? And no luck with new tenants, everyones who's applied is just wierd ! So stressed girls, im starting to wish we hadnt done this, I'm scared we won't find anyone to move in and we certainly can't afford to pay rent & mortgage...... 

Xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, Soooooooooo sorry i have not updated sooner but i hope you will forgive my when you hear about our rollercoaster ride. Firstly and most importantly my 2 beautiful babies arrived suddenly by Emergancy C section on the 14/10/12 at 10.56 & 10.57pm. Jessica Jane 5lb 2oz & James Andrew 5lb 1oz. They are the most amazing gorgeous little people and both doing really well. Unfortunatly the same can't be said for mummy. I developed HELLP syndrome and becaune very ill. The babies were born under GA and I afterwards I ended up in Intensive care and was ventilated for 4days. It was a very scary time for DH and the family they were called twice to the hospital as they were not sure I would survive but thankfully things have slowly improved. My kidneys have failed competly and I am now on dialysis 3 times a week. I finally came hope on Wednesday. It has been a nightmare for DH !!! The babies did really well just spending a few days in the NICU they came home after 2 weeks and mum moved in with DH to look after them. The next few weeks will be hard with the dialysis bu i am just so grateful for my wonderful healthy babies, actully still feels very unreal. 

Thank you so much for you PM have just picked them up. I will try and read back and catch up with everyones news. I am sorry to have worried you all.

Lots of love


----------



## zoe25

pray,        sooooo pleased to hear from you all, congratulations on the arrival of jessica and james (beautiful names and fantastic weights!) what a nightmare and scary time you have had bless you, relieved you are home even though you have to juggle dialysis I'm sure you're thrilled to be home and even better that your lovely mum could move in to help too.  I am so thrilled for you and hope you continue to recover                  

will have to post again later, just so pleased to hear from pray...back soon for more personals


----------



## zoe25

good birth date too as it's the same as my dh's


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- soooo lovely to see you! CONGRATULATIONS! And welcome to the world Jessica and James! One of each you luck thing!           
So sorry you were so poorly though, it must have been awful for you poppet  




Morning my lovelies!  

Doddy-   I'm already excited about that!  

Angel- wallpapering today Hun?  

Jack- sorry sweetie, I meant to say...YAY EXCITING!   Less than a month away! 

Faith- you're not abnormal Hun, personally I think I would have quietly gone to social services if you are really concerned about the little one   but that's just me  

Hope everyone is ok today?


----------



## lollipops

Oh pray, bloody Congrats on your two adorable bundles of joy! One of each flavor, wow! What a scary ordeal you have been through, how terrifying for everyone but I'm super happy your home and I hope u feel better day after day. how long will u need dyaliss for? Oh honey, im so pleased for you & you just be in complete awe of your babies....welcome to the world Jessica & James (gorgeous names, my brother is called James!  )


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- sorry Hun, I got carried away with seeing that pray had posted! 9 months     that's gone so quickly! Hope you're doing something lovely today?!    

Lolli- oh my goodness bless you   I really hope they find tenants for you soon Hun


----------



## Angel10

Pray - OMG - you can not imagine how HAPPY we are to hear from you darling and what wonderful news on the safe arrival of a beautiful boy and girl       and fabulous names too    just so sorry to hear that you have suffered so much my lovely - bless you, how very very scary for you all    oh it is just so bloody good to know you are ok(ish) babe we have been so worried about you -


----------



## Angel10

KT - hello my lovely - am waiting for dh to wake, he worked a night shift last night - am champing at the bit    actually just want my bedroom back as we are sleeping in the spare room and as comfy as it is its not me own bed - you know what I mean?    what you up to today   

Lolli -   

Be back in a bit - am cleaning out me kitchen drawers - cant believe I have so much    in them! Oh I am so rock & roll


----------



## lollipops

So relieved to hear from pray.  



If your on ** hun, can we all friend you? So want to.see pics of your babies! x


----------



## dialadink

OMG OMG OMG, Pray sooo pleased to hear from you and huge   CONGRATULATIONS   on the birth of Jessica Jane (that's my niece's name and middle name) and James Andrew! Wonderful news (and I am chuffed I was right when I said you had one of each flavour  ) That's a set of each for the thread now, Twin Girls, Twin Boys and a Mixed set for Pray.  
Not so pleased about the situation with you. How are you now? Will you always need the dialysis or a transplant or something or could you improve? (Sorry I don't understand these things too well). 
I am certain you and DH don't have the time at the mo, but when you do I look forward to seeing pics of you all. So flippin happy for you.         

Lolli - Oh hun what a pain in the   about the tenants. Hope you get something sorted soon as that a stress you don't need to add to the others. FX it all goes smoothly for you tomorrow. 
Is someone having DB for the day for you? xxx

Faith - It's a tricky one and usually best not to get involved.. however, if there are drugs involved and a little one I think I too may be tempted to drop a line to social services. God forbid anything happened. Hopefully they just need to help and to see what they are doing. Try not to let it get to YOU though.  

Morning Angel - Why do kitchen drawers always seem to be so full of 'stuff' xx

Morning to all the other B&B's. 

Didn't end up attacking the xmas cards last night Doddy.  

I am soooo tired, I hardly slept all night - up watching DH. He had a high temp, could hardly breathe and then was kind of convulsing - Even I can hear how crackly his chest is - I dosed him up with Paracetamol for the temp but it's really bad and we both think he has pneumonia again. Back to the quacks.


----------



## jack12

pray, we have all been SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO worried about you hun but have tears in me eyes now of both relief and happiness. You must be exhausted hun esp with the renal failure, such a huge thing to get your head round, let alone two little ones. Sending you all lots of love hun, oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh gunna raise a cuppa to you and the bairns. WELL DONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I am sure Pray didnt reactivate her ** account hun so think we will have to wait until she can put some up on here   

Dial - 'stuff' Love that word    and OH NO - your poor dh, defo get him back to the docs, ASAP poppet   

Must get on......................


----------



## pray4a+

Thanks so much girls, on dialysis now so able to catch up but only at page 156 !!! so forgive me will get up to date soon. 

Angel is right Lolli not on ** but promise to try and post some photos soon.

Have missed you all


----------



## Angel10

Pray - and we have missed you my lovely soooooo much    honestly, you have no idea how relieved I am to hear from you - I have been trying to find a way to get hold of you, messaged a moderator, even sent you a message on ** just in case you picked it up one way or another - I have been   and before you do anything else - PLEASE let one of us have a mobile number for you babe - just so we dont loose touch again.....


----------



## dialadink

I bet we missed you more Pray     Deffo need better contact details for ya if we can't get you here or ** Chick. xxx

Jack -  

Angel - 'Stuff' and 'Bits n Bobs' are my faves.


----------



## zoe25

so dialysis has it's uses already   seriously really pleased you managed to get in touch with us, we are such worriers and missed you  

faithope, I feel like I have missed an important post by you and can't find it    loving your new ticker too   like the christmas tree idea again too

kt, woo hoo!!!!! clever clever boys, harrison crawling about properly with sebastian clapping him on, perfect, you must be an extra proud mummy today      like your meet up ticker too by the way, I keep forgetting to say that  

jack, so pleased all is ok (apart from the mad panic with every passing second) I was paranoid enough with mine let alone what you have been through, hope this next four weeks passes quickly (but giving you enough time to get sorted too!)  

dial, your poor dh, what a nightmare, hope you can get him to the dr's or hospital and seen so he can at least feel more comfortable sooner rather than later   I love stuff and bits and bobs too  

mrs rock, hope you enjoyed your night out, don't think I remember what they are   yeay! to E being 9months old too, fantastic, archie doesn't seem that interested in moving either, well not crawling and definitely not liking this rolling over malarky, he can do it but I'm sure he doesn't see the point   enjoy your time with your mum the best you can  

ale, I hope argc get back to you soon or def chase them up and the girls are right, some medical secretaries do think they own the world, so ignore the rude ones and enjoy the lovely ones  

doddy, hope you have a fandabbydozey time this weekend  

angel, can you not start moving aruond the house noisily to "accidently" wake dh and then while he is awake he might as well crack on with the wallpapering   

lolli, loads of luck packing and with the move tomorrow, pants about the tennants but I believe you will get good tennants and hopefully very soon  

i'm waiting for our lease car to be delivered, meant to be between 9 and 1 and the bloke has just rung saying "I'm in such and such place and the sat nav won't say how long it will take to get to you but I'm on my way"....oooooh not very helpful but it will make it so much easier having two cars again - dh is popping over this afternoon to pick a car up and has already said that he might NEED to take the new car


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - you will be pleased to know he is up and on it    bless him though, hes got another 2 nights to do yet and is on call for fire service too! anyway I meant to say to you that I am sorry that Archie is getting upset when you leave him, although it appears he is a cheekey boy if he stops as soon as Mummy leaves    but as you say it dosent start your day off well does it   how are you feeling today? any chance of some rest at the weekend for you?    oh and the by the way, the guy is talking Bo!!ocks cos generally sat nav tells you exactly how far away you are -


----------



## BathBelle

Pray,  So relieved to hear from you xxx       Congratulations, fabulous names  . But my, what a tough time you've had   HELLP syndrome on top of kidney failure    I can't imagine what you and your family must have been going through.  Big hugs to you.

Be back later,   and   to all xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Pray*        Yay I am glad they are here but very sorry to hear you are so poorly 

*Zoe* I removed both of my posts


----------



## Angel10

Faith - hun, I do hope I didnt upset you last night? Just a very difficult one to know how to comment - perhaps I was a little too hasty in my response, I guess I was more concerned about you


----------



## Faithope

*angel* not at all hun  I will be OK, I have rang them before and the police and he hasn't cottoned on (too high all the time) so we will be OK  I have had enough training to know when its OK and when its not, and its not  I have a duty of care for this child and even if nothing is done to help her, I have a clear conscious (is that the right word??)


----------



## zoe25

angel, that's exactly what I thought about the sat nav...cheeky porky pie teller!! Glad your dh is doing his jobs   and yes archie is a cheeky boy, he even stopped this morning before the door had even closed   

yeay! car has arrived but now waiting AGES for it to get off the truck thing!!!!!!


----------



## Angel10

zoe25 said:


> and yes archie is a cheeky boy, he even stopped this morning before the door had even closed


    love it!


----------



## Angel10

Faith - glad I didnt upset you hun    and you know what you are doing of that I am sure, just want you all safe too


----------



## zoe25

have to do some work but just wanted to pass on emeraldlite's message to pray:

"I am sooo pleased the babies are doing well and wow one of each  and I also hope that she is doing ok. I hope Pray looks after herself and not just the babies. What a great family she now has and what a mum she's had supporting her and her DH. I'm just so pleased she's posted xxx "


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon! 

Angel- hi Hun! Glad your dh is cracking on with the papering   'stuff' and 'bits and bobs' how exciting!  
There's always something 'useful' amongst it   not much happening for us today, dh has swapped his day at work but is still going in tomorrow morning...hmmm...  anyway, had my nails done this morning, just had lunch, and then a quick pop to tesco for previsions for the weekend  

Dial- omg your poor dh   let's us know what the dr says Hun, hope they can give him something to help speed up his recovery big   to you too poppet   and yes three sets of each kind of twins not only 2boys, 2 girls, and 1 of each but, identical, non identical, and obviously non identical  

Zoe- hope the car gets sorted Hun   just seen your post   to your cheeky boy! 

Hi faith, belle, lolli, and everyone else!


----------



## Angel10

KT - ohhhh I do like to hear you are being pampered lovely lady    Remind me what tomorrow night is? are you and dh going out together? hmmmm not too sure what this change of day is with your dh then    mens logic - gotta laugh at it   

Hmmm wallpapering is not going well - £15 a roll from Next - you would expect it to be better than dh says it is    I'm staying well out of the way


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh yes stay well out of the way   dh and I are taking our friend out for dinner, its his birthday and he's helped us so much on the new business (for nothing)  just we wanted to say thank you, and let him know we appreciate everything he's done/doing


----------



## Angel10

KT - awww aren't you both lovely    what a nice gesture hun    so who is in charge of the boys?


----------



## Faithope

I have been doing some research and I feel much better for doing so. My clinic have started doing DNA Fragmentation & Aneuploidy tests since May and I have only just noticed this. I had printed off the price list in April when the prices go up, in May they added the DNA frag test  So thats the next thing on my list. DH is now on Vitamin C and E in the hope that we won't have anything to worry about on the sperm front  Thanks to Agate, as she advised these vitamins and I have also looked on the net and similar things have been said on there  Poor DH is taking 5 vitamins a night  Anything over 30% is abnormal so heres hoping it won't be any more than that.

So my list of things to ask are so far

[list type=decimal]
[*]DNA Frag test
[*]AMH Test for me
Hystoscopy
IVM?
HCG Test if we ever get BFP again
Chances of a Natural BFP?
[/list]


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- mums (+ man friend) sitting for us, we won't be out long as I couldn't get a table until 9:30   but i was desparate to go to this particular restaurant   we're going for drinks first  though 
How's ya dh doing? Is the air blue?  

Faith- I don't know much about the testing side of things Hun, but if doing all the research is making you feel like you're making positive steps forward then that's all good in my eyes  

Dial- any news on dh Hun?


----------



## Ale40

Hello all,

Sorry for bothering you with this, but does any of you know someone with a trombophilia history having tx in a private clinic? 

I have just received a call from ARGC to let us know they rejected us.  

A lady consultant (didn't undersdand her name), said ARGC is unable to help us because of my stroke history (had a TIA in 2007, which affected my left side, but recovered completely) and trombophila (Low Protein S levels). 

Now I think this might explain why I tried to have an appointment with my NHS consultant in his private practice but instead he offered me a consultation in our local NHS hospital.  :\ We are going to have this NHS appointment next Wendesday, at Homerton (where we had all our tx). 

Is this how the private clinics have good rates (by rejecting patients with medical history)?


----------



## Angel10

Ale - sweetheart, please dont ever feel like you are bothering anyone with your questions hun, if we can answer them we will. I personally dont know about what you have asked but am sure somebody will, if not on here, then on another thread. All I can say is that I am sorry to hear you suffered a TIA and I hope you do manage to find a clinic that can help you, though I find it shocking that for that reason you have been turned away from ARGC    I know I havent answered your question but I am here for hugs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- oh bless you hunny   I'm agree with angel, sorry I Can't be of any help   but I'm sure someone will be able to help, have you thought about asking a moderator Hun? They'll probably be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Angel10

KT - so where is this lush place you are off to tomorrow hun? And 9.30 is late isnt it? I would be asleep at the dinner table     as for dh and the papering, he did a very good job in the end - got one last peice to do tomorrow once his up bless him! I have been on Next and John Lewis finding the goodies to finish it all off    you ok this evening? boys been alright today hun?


----------



## Jen74

Pray - many congratulations, so pleased for you! Sorry to hear you're on dialysis though, must be so tough with the twins to look after but glad you are home and have help. 

Sorry I can't write more, chesty cough has turned into sinusitis so trying to steam at every opportunity - cant be having sinus pain when I fly to NZ in 10 days time! (Getting quite stressed about the whole trip tbh).

Hope you are all ok? Have a great weekend xx


----------



## Angel10

Hi Jen - sorry to read you aren't feeling so good hun    get yourself off to the docs and get sorted before your trip if you can - you dont want to spoil it I'm sure. Sorry to hear your stressed too, thats probably adding to your illness too! A little tip if it helps, I always write a list before I go away, add anything to it that pops into my mind during the day (just in case I forget!) then hope packing etc is a little easier though I dont underestimate the amount of things needed for twins    but anyway, its just an idea


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jen! I was only thinking of you today!   hope your sinusitis b^ggers off soon   if for some reason we don't get speak before you go on holiday, I hope you have a fantastic time, and it's not as Stressful as you think it will be Hun  

Angel- evening gorgeous!


----------



## Angel10

KT -


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Pray, so god damn good to hear from you. So sorry you have had such a rough time. It sounds like a complete nightmare for and your family. At least you are on the mend and the babies are here safely. Please keep us updated as you can see how much we all care about you.

Angel, Im totally with you regarding the list. I live my life by lists  

Kt, that pic on ******** of your boys is absolutely gorgeous. I must admit though I had visions of Angel creeping up behind them with a pair of sissors  

Ale, I think we can see why some of these expensive clinics have such high success rates if they turn people away. I think Im very naive regarding the whole thing because I assumed clinics accepted anyone if you had the money.


----------



## Angel10

Rach - LOL I was tempted when I popped in there last week to take my scissors with me    and I agree that picture is bloody gorgeous! So how are ya hun?

KT - I cant stop looking at it, is really odd cos although they are identical twins I think in that picture Harrison looks like your dh and Sebastian looks more like you, how is that even possible?


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, Im fine thanks my lovely. I laughed when you wrote about your DH moaning about the next wallpaper not going up very well even though it was £15 a roll because thats exactly the same comment my DH & father in law said when we did some papering recently.

DH chased the GP about his heart scan appointment amazingly & we should hear next week.
I also forgot to mention that I got a reply from my complaint letter from the evil dentist. Do you remember her?. The one that said God will give me a baby not medicine. Well she apologised but get this. She had the cheek to say that "I showed not a single iota of being upset whilst in her room". Well of course I bloody didint !!!! If I showed it every time it hurt when I saw a pregnant lady or when someone asked me why I dont have any kids then I wouldnt be able to function. Stupid woman. Anyway I'm feeling ok about things at the moment and I'm not letting her change that  
I'm off out with DH tomorrow Christmas shopping. I've already done quite a bit so hoping to get it finished tomorrow. Think I'll have to write a list though to just make sure  

Sorry to go on about myself so much but I have to tell you ladies this because it made me laugh today. A little year 7 girl came up to me to and asked if she could ask me a question. I said of course you can. She then said ... "Miss, what is a prostitute". After chuckling to myself I said probably best she asked her mum when she got home  

So what have you lovely ladies got arraanged for the weekend


----------



## Angel10

Rach - good to see you are well and keeping busy hun x and YES I remember the rude cowbag of a dentist, at least she apologized though very clearly still doesn't get it    but good for you for moving on from it, sounds like you are in a good place at the moment    FX you get an appointment through soon for your dh   before I forget, why are we not going to see you at the next meet up? I will miss you    oh and I had to ad - love the prostitute story


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, I struggle on public transport (with my anxiety) so getting up London would be a bit much for me but I'm always up for a meet up in Essex my lovely. Plus I have my counselling on Saturdays so I wouldnt make it up there in time.
I'm going to miss you ladies though. Get some cuddles in for me. Especially you Angel as you give such good hugs.


----------



## Angel10

Rach - hun I totally understand sweetie, what a shame we couldnt get you somehow on the way. We must sort something up again that you will be able to get to, we will have to ask our luffly hostess KT    or get to lakeside. I always have plenty of hugs to go around, so never fear, there will always be loads for you    how is the counselling going? well I hope, and you know you can always text me if you need another ear


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Look what happens when I fall asleep on the sofa!  I miss angel and Rachel chat!

Angel-  I think the boys use there facial muscles differently, because when they're asleep and relaxed they look the same   And I'm sure we can arrange an Essex meet with our lovely Rachel 

Rachel- I think angel is chomping at the bit to get those scissors on the boys hair  I'm glad you're sounding more positive too Hun  And I'm pleased your dh has chased that appointment too! That bloody dentist woman honestly  had to try and get the last word in silly biatch  oh and that little girl asking you what a prostitute is, make you wonder why they're asking doesn't it  Well done on the Christmas shopping, hope you have a lovely day with dh, and yes you must take a list  I love a good list 

Dial-  how's dh Hun?

Doddy- hope you had a fab time last night? 

Lolli- hope you're not too stressed today, and your last night in your house was ok  good luck with the move today! 

Hi to everyone else!

Well today, in between chasing 2 cheeky boys  I shall be doing housework! Then waiting for our friend to arrive  going out to be a lush this evening  and I think Sunday I will just eat a full English (it's got to be done!) and then do some more chasing cheeky boys


----------



## Mrs Rock

Finally got back on to say - Pray CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! on the births of Jesscia and James, what lovely names    .  So glad to hear from you, have been wondering and hoping you were ok.  Which you clearly have not been at all, what a scary time, how are you actually feeling now?  Hoping for a full recovery for you   .  Well done your Mum and DH looking after everyone, what a lovely family, I am so pleased for you that your babies are here and doing so well


----------



## Mrs Rock

Peahead, tell me to bum off if I am interfering but if it would help at all for the meet up, I could meet you on platform at London Bridge and we could get train to Charing Cross and walk up to the restaurant, that's how I was planning to get there anyway.  Understand about you not liking busyness of London though, I don't like it much myself.


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - fancy you falling asleep on the sofa, that cant be comfortable    Love that you are going to be a lush AND finish the weekend off with a full english breakfast - sounds perfect to me    good luck chasing    everywhere   

Mrs Rock - morning hun, how are you feeling?


----------



## Faithope

Morning (just) 

*Peahead*  can totally understand the anxiety hun  If it weren't for DH coming with me, I wouldn't be there either  I am glad you aren't letting that  woman get to you 

*Angel * Hiya 

*KT* Enjoy your day 

Morning everyone 

AFM DH and I  again, it was not as uncomfortable but still not 'the norm'  It wasn't that bad or I would have stopped.. Anyway I wanted to make my christmas cake today but DS won't budge  he wants to relax  so I am thinking of doing a mini tesco shop and get it delivered tomorrow and I can do it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning Angel!  I am ok thank you.  I had been a bit fretful these past couple of days as since Tuesday have not been sick, feeling well was making me jumpy.  But feeling quite queasy again today which in a mad way has made me feel better   .  My immunes test has come back ok so that's a relief, got to have it re-done in 3 weeks time.    


Oh yes and meant to say to Peahead - too right she apologised, silly old boot.  She is only trying to justify herself saying you didn't show your upset - and she can't.


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - its hard isnt it when you are constantly aware of symptoms, when to be honest you probably wouldnt know you were pg so early on without tx so please try not to worry too much, sounds like you are being well looked after and monitored though   

Faith - good luck with the cake tomorrow    my advice re    is to keep trying    though I would probably mention it at your follow up if it continues to be uncomfortable x


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, have tried to read back but please forgive me if i have missed anything important.

Angel - Thanks so much for thinking of me and bless you for trying to find a way to contact me. So sorry I worried you so much. I will pm you my mobile number for the future. So plesed you are going again with tx and I have everything crossed for you hunni  

Ale, Faith & Emerald - so sorry treatment didn't work for you this time    

Dial - Your post made me   hunni, you were so brave to share it with us I am   that they will be able to find a way for you to finally have your much wanted bubba  

Mrs Rock -  Congratulations   so pleased for you & DH.

Lolli - Hope you are coping with all the packing. Has DB's colic gone or is she still suffering. So hope it is better.

kT - Can't believe how much your boys are growing up. They will be running around soon.

Jack - Good to hear that everything is going well with your little miss. Although I'm sure you won't truly relax untill she is in your arms.

Doddy - Sorry you have been struggling    hope you have a lovely weekend away.

Rachel - I am so glad that you are feeling better and loking forward to your FET. I know that we had 3 frozen and i didn't want them to defrost them all but they refused, said there policy was to defrost all if it was 3 or under. Think it is best to check before hand what there policy is.

Henrch - Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl     welcome to the world Frances

Zoe - How is the gorgeous Archie ? Hope being back at work is not to horrendous.

AFM - Thank you everyone for asking after me. I have to admit feeling rough but just taking a day at a time. The do's are hoping that my kidneys might improve but if not I will be looking at a transplant. I am sad that I mised so much of the babies first weeks but just grateful to be alive. I have such a fantastic family and friends that  I know we will all get through this. Will try and get on when I can. Can't have all you worry warts flapping   But honestly girls I am really touched that you cared enough to be worried for us   I will try and post a photo. Have a couple on my phone. The first is the first photo i saw when i woke up in ICU of them just after they were born & the second was they day they went home. I was gutted that day that we couldn't go home as a family   the rest of the photo's are on the camera will try and get dh to download the.

lots of love to all the B&B's i've missed


----------



## pray4a+

Can only get this one to attach   think the other one is too big ! you can't really see them but will try and get better ones on soon.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening loverly ladies!  

Oh my goodness pray, your beautiful bubbas!   they're  just gorgeous hunny!  

Mrsrock- I'm glad all is ok with your immunes  Hun  

Angel-  

Faith- I read your post too quickly, made me   and   so much, think I read it and it came out wrong!


----------



## Angel10

Pray sweetheart its so good to see you posting and to see a wonderful picture of your babies too. Sorry you have missed some time with them but no doubt you will make up for that when you are well, my goodness it really is such a miracle you are here and I for one am truly happy you are my love, I cant express how worried I have been   


KT how was your evening? xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Angel- we had a really lovely evening thank you! The food was absolutely incredible, probably the best food I've ever eaten!   very posh...with a little bit of TOWIE thrown in, but omg I would highly recommend it! Our friend dropped his knife and out of nowhere, like a ninja, a waitress appeared suddenly with a replacement    
What are you up to today my lovely? Hope you managed to get some sleep?  

Lolli- how was your first night in your new home?  

Rachel- hope you had a lovely day Christmas shopping? Did you get everything on ya list?  

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Pray thank you for the photo, can't wait to see the other one.  A possible transplant, my goodness that must be hard to come to terms with but you sound so matter of fact.  I know when I was told I had incurable chronic pain from nerve damage whilst not life threatening it did feel at one point like a life sentence.  If you want to talk you know where we are!


Angel I think I might have guessed I was pregnant without tx from all the throwing up I was doing earlier in the week!  But then never having had a natural pregnancy I wouldn't know.  It's hard not to worry especially as I have lost one in the past and know that....it just happens.  


KT where was this fabulous restaurant, is it anywhere near Braintree?  



Just back from having my hcg and prog done again and arrived home to very unhappy bubba who was promptly sick all over me.  Poor little dink!  She's asleep now and hopefully going to wake up feeling better.  Next job is to wash the floors!


Girls the clinic routinely want to test hcg and prog every 2 days until they see a heartbeat on a scan, then I think it is once a week after that until 8 weeks.  I just can't cope with going there every other day with E, it is so tiring and more to the point it makes me so anxious waiting on the numbers.  I know they are looking for any indication that immune tx might be needed but in my mind, when I had my mmc the numbers were going up fine until they stopped so from that point of view I don't get any reassurance from it, it just stresses me out.  Finding it hard to explain this to them, they can't understand why I don't want to be monitored.


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

*Pray* Beautiful little noses  I am sorry to hear you aren't well 

*Angel* 

*KT* I dread to think how you read my post  

*Mrs Rock* I have no advise except to say that they are doing these tests for good reason, I know you must be tired but it's for the best 

AFM-It's nearly a whole year since DH adopted DS  and I struggling to find the appropiate cards for them both 

Today I went and bought all the ingrediants for making a Christmas cake, my first go ever (no pressure) but I am missing one important ingrediant-brandy  I don't want a massive bottle, couldn't find a small one in Sainsburys, anyone any idea where to find a small bottle and could you tell me the name of it please?? We don't drink the hard stuff, just wine, beer, Archers and champers (when its bought for us  )

Also, I have finished DH's Christmas present shopping  I blitzed the shops today and bought everything he asked for and some extra bits


----------



## aubergine07

Hello all.  Am just popping on as read about Pray's news on ** and wanted to say congratulations.  What beautiful tiny little babies you have!  So small!  I am just so sorry that you have had such a traumatic experience.  Your poor family must have been so worried about you, and I am just so relieved to hear that you are recovering.  You sound so positive, brave and strong, and I really admire you for that.  I hope that you continue to recover, and that you can enjoy your family.  Good luck for everything


----------



## Ale40

*Angel10,Ktcuddles, peahead26, pray4a+-* Thank you! 

*peahead26* - I thought the very same. But they are business and uber-super-dupper competitive - above anything else, as I am learning. I spoke to other girls who went to ARGC and they confirmed my story. Clinics do reject patients in order to keep up fake rates and look good at the HFEA (UK Human Fertility and Embryiology Authority) ranking 

*Angel 10 *- So nice to "meet" you! Love your new pic. I should to the same and ad a picture of my old self here&#8230;

*Faith* - I don't see a drop of abnormality on your reaction at all. I think you were both brave and caring.  But at the same time I agree with what the girls said, if I am honest. Would only intervene if I strongly believe the well-being of the little one would be at danger. And would not intervene personally - but draw the attention of the police for that.

*Mrs Rock *- How are you doing? 

*lollipops* - that's probably a very stupid question, but do you think you could have the help of a real estate agent to rent out your old place safely? Would be possible to advertise your old property at yours or DH's workplace? Our workplace allows us to adversitse things on our pantry (but then, every floor has one, and the building is quite organized...)

*pray4a+* - Gosh, I have no words to put together and describe how much I admire and respect you. I am very happy Lil' ones are now home and safe, glad the worst of it is past tense, and i hope and pray you will get better soon. If there is anything on the information front we could help us just let us know and we research it for you. Jessica and James are soooo cute&#8230;

*dialadink* - I hope you managed to rest a bid... How is your DH? Do you think he can have an early appointment at GP to get something to clear his chest?

Big hello to everybody 

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Firstly apologies for short post, i am using my phone and virgin isn't getting installed until tues so no internet at new house, plus my internet on my phone is rubbish in the new area I live in and I tried to post yesyerday to you all & lost my post, so will keep it short & sweet.


Pray - wow,your tiny gorgeous babies, would love another close up one of the darlings! I hope everyday you feel a bit better & that a transplant cam be avoided. And yes colic has gone but its left DB with very bad night time habits, so she still screams and kicks off every night out of sheer habit, its horrible really for her & us but we are toughening up with her now X

Kt - hope u had a fab night out! Gotta cure a hangover with a fry up!x

Faith- your organised! Happy baking!x

Angel - hello gorgeous , how's your day been? Not more washing,tumble & ironing i hope!x

Doddy - how was the gig/concert? X

Ale -and how are you? you catched up with everyone else, but how are YOU ? And yes we could have gone through an agent but we tried to keep costs down,thankfully found other tenants now.x

Aub- nice to see a post from you, how are u these days? x

Dial - done anything nice this weekend? X

MrsR - my goodness thats a lot of monitoring!! I would probably feel the same as you, its a huge deal traveling there every 2 weeks, especially with e too....is there a happy medium? x


Rachel - how did crimbo shopping go? I havent done a single thing! Yikes! X

Zoe - how's you & Archie? I hope he stops pulling your heartstrings by crying when you leave him with childminder! cheeky sausage! X


Afm - I'm in the new house, love it hear, perfect for us! Cats not impressed though & has gone into hiding bless her. Found tenants for our house, they move in next weekend. Happy but very tired! X

Big hello to anyone I've missed!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helloooooo (again!) just lost a post  

MrsRock- hi Hun, I would stick to your guns re the clinic, you know exactly what you're doing and doing it with your eyes wide open, the decision is ultimately yours not the clinics  
The resturant is 'Smiths' in Ongar, famous for its fish but does other things too, steaks etc, and it's about 35 mins from Braintree but absolutely worth the drive!  

Faith- well done on the Christmas shopping! And have you thought about buying the miniture brandy bottles? You shouldn't have much problem finding them as they do gift sets of brandy miniatures at this time of the year  

Aubergine- hello poppet   hope you're well?  

Ale- hello hunny! How are you doing Hun? Any news?  

Lolli- gad you're happy Hun, and great that they've found a tenant for you too! Your puss tat will soon get used to your new home  

Has everyone has had a good weekend?


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Good idea-its in the oven now, have another hour of cooking to go yet 

*lollipops* Glad you are all moved now 

*Ale* How are you doing hun?

*aubergine* hiya


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- meant to say...good for you baking your own Christmas cake, dh and I don't like Christmas cake so i have absolutely no desire to make it   hope your first attempt turns out to be scrumalisious for you


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Its a very acquired taste isn't it? Same as xmas pud and mince pies-I love em all  It smells delicious but haven't opened the oven to check it.. I have had to find a home in a cupboard for it to go so I can lace it with Brandy (when I have bought some  )


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- we just like the brandy


----------



## Faithope




----------



## doddyclaire

Evening

Just popping on with a huge congrats for pray, beautiful names for beautiful bubbas, hope your recovery is going well xx

KT, you may have posted but hope you had a good nite last nite x

Jen, sorry to hear youre still poop, hope you can get that cleared before your trip

Dial, hope you get/got dh to a quack, and hes on the mend 

Hi & hugs to you all xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- did you have a nice weekend Hun? How's your little furbaby sweetie?


----------



## dialadink

Pray lovely to see a little piccy of the babies and to see u posting. Keep resting and recovering when u can. Sounds like a long hard journey but we r with u honey.  

Kt - sounds like a lush night u all had.  

Faith - Xmas cake, Xmas pud and mince pies r all no nos in this house. We don't like any of them!   
Saves me making any of it   

Doddy - dh is a bit better today thanks. New tablets seem to be helping. Big relief. He was in tears with it all last night getting himself in a right pickle.   
How's ur boy cat? xx

Lolli - glad ur in safely and everyone (especially Alfie) seems to be settling in (I'm sure the cat will settle too). 
Good news about the tenants too! Yay that's a relief. xx

I can't sleep... Mind seems to be going   replaying all sorts of stuff in my head. It's not nice


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Dial- morning Hun, hope you managed to get to sleep sweetie   horrible when there's so much going on in ya head, anything we can help you with poppet?  
...and m glad the tablets seem to be working for dh, really not nice to see them in such a bad way


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning girls

Dial glad to hear DH was a bit better yesterday, how is he today?

Well E is still poorly.  She's not been sick since yesterday but she's clearly not well, crying and grumbling which is not like her at all.  She's had some almost dry cereal followed by a small amount of formula but she's not happy, I hope it doesn't bring back the vomiting and stomach pains she had yesterday


----------



## doddyclaire

Kt & Dial, am not home til this arvo, made the deal with mum that she wouldn't tell us either way bout the cat so we could try to have a nice weekend, so wont know til we get home......


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- oh no poor little E   sorry I must have missed you mentioning her being poorly, really hope she feels better soon  

Doddy- Oh sorry Hun, in that case you have a huge   instead


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Doddy - sorry your poor cat is ill. Hope there is good news when you get home  

Dial - Sorry I missed that DH was poorly, hope is is feeling better today.

Mrs Rock - Poor E   hope she manages to keep the cereal down. How are you feeling ? sounds like you are doing a bit of a marathon with all the bloods and running up and down to the clinic.

Faith - really impressed with your baking I have never been able to bake. love cooking but just don't seem to have the knack for baking.

Aubergine - thanks so much for posting. how are you doing ?

Lolli - Glad you have settled into your new home and i'm so pleased you managed to find tennents. sorry DB is not sleeping so well but glad the colic has gone.

Angel - How are you hunni ?   

KT - What are you ad those gorgeous boys up to today ?

AFM - babies are just wonderful, still feels a bit like their not really mine. Mum is living with us at the moment and I feel so lucky to have her just don't know how we would have managed without her. I really don't have much energy so sleeping a lot. 

 to all the other B&B's


----------



## Mrs Rock

Pray what a lovely Mum you have.  But I bet she is proud as punch of you and her grandchildren!  Hope you start feeling a little better.


Doddy I hope your furbaby is ok when you get back.  Buy any tat??


Well have finally managed to get E to sleep in her cot.  When she's ill she only wants to be in my arms.  So far everything has stayed down but she is not a well or happy bunny.  Quiet day in the house for us.  


Have been making some phone calls to try and find a place locally where I could get my blood tests done and faxed to the clinic to save me trekking into central London every other day.  Not sure if this will work but thought it was worth a go.  The local private hospital is going to get back to me.


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Oh poor little E. Hope she improves oday - not nice when they are poorly and there's not much you can do to help. Sounds like she's picked up a bug. so snuggles with Mummy is essential.  
Dh seems better still today. Although he has gone and broken the tap in the bathroom basin..   So he's in my bad books!  

Doddy - Hope he's doing ok when you get home for hugs.  

KT - Yes, managed to doze off eventually. Was having sad memories last night - just don't know why.  

Pray - Love the ticker honey. What an amazing mum you have. xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies     

kt, glad you had al fab time on saturday and plenty of chasing your cheeky boys too, how was wod today?? 

dial, pleased dh continues to get better even if he is now vandalising your taps   really hope you sleep better tonight, horrible having sad thoughts   

doddy, keep enjoying your fantastic weekend and the fingers crossed lots of furbaby cuddles when you get home  

mrs rock, bless E, hope you gets better soon, I don't like poorly babies either. Really hope that plan to get bloods done more locally works out too that would be so much better  

pray, yes, I'm loving the ticker too and the photo you added is soooo cute, your perfect miracles   hope you manage to avoid an transplant but I guess time will tell.....your mum is fantastic moving in with you to help out your new family, bless her, keep resting you  

faith, good luck with your baking, bet it will be delicious  

lolli, yeay, you are moved AND have tennants, that must have been such a relief! love the swimming pics and video on ** too  

angel, have you posted today?? how's you? x

back to having naff all to do at work - yippeeeeeee    just to make the day drag more.....oh well, gave me a chance to catch up on here and now also plotting and planning all the stuff I need to do when I get home   Volunteered at an NCT nearly new sale yesterday so on my feet all day but a good day and got some bargains too even though we went there deciding that there wasn't really anything we needed we still filled the car up with "bits and bobs"


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - damn those sneaky bits n bobs enticing u to buy!   I'm sure u neeeeed all of them!


----------



## zoe25

well of course!   (got told off by my mum too for buying stuff right before christmas - he he, I only told her about a few of the bits too  )


----------



## Faithope

O Dear...I read in my cook book that you need to leave the greaseproof paper on after cooking and wrap more around it to stop it going stale...well my mum said I should have taken it off as it will stick to the cake...erm it stuck to the cake   So I have chiseled the paper off with a knife   Mum says the brandy will soften the cake and keep it moist...........


----------



## zoe25

oooh how confusing! hmm...think I'm always tempted to go with what my mum says though so I'm sure the brandy will do the trick


----------



## Angel10

Afternoon ladies    I did a long post yesterday and promptly lost it - so hoping that dosent happen today   

Faith - sounds like your cake will be rather delicous -even with some of it chiseled off    that did make me laugh    how are you feeling in yourself hun? x

Zoe - we all neeedddd bits and bobs    sorry work is a drag, cant think of anything worse! Hope little legs went off to the childminder ok today - really looking forward to meeting him soon, and seeing you again of course   

Dial - dont be so hard on yourself babe, there are bound to be sad times, just look at how well you are doing though - I am very proud of you   

Mrs Rock - sorry to read you have a poorly little E - breaks your heart when they are sick dosent it    I hope you get some help with a clinic closer to you, just out of interest who have you contacted?

Pray - hello lovely, loving your new ticker    its not surprising you are sleeping all the time with what you have and still are going through    and I agree you do have a top Mum though I am sure you will have made sure she knows that, can you tell her from me I also think she is amazing    oh by the way, I think the next meet up has got to be in Scotland   

KT - what you up to today? xx

Doddy - hope all is well with your boy cat hun   

I have been to see the wonderful Wayne today - he really is a true blessing - cant believe I have been seeing him 14months now! how will I ever stop?


----------



## dialadink

Faith - save the brandy and drink it then you wont give a sh!t about the cake...  
I can't drink Brandy - i'm 'not allowed'. (makes me get all aggressive) 

Angel - He he, you've been seeing another man all this time... cheeky girl!  Seriously though, so pleased you found the lovely Wayne - he has done wonders for you I know. Big up Wayne from the B&B's. 

So, DH has 'had a look' at the tap and his professional (yeh right) opinion is 'it's F.......d!'. So off to get a new one after work which wont leave much time for dinner before me gal pal picks me up for ..........

Breaking Dawn Part 2 Lolli I know you will be well jel.  I promise to keep it  about what happens. When do u think you will round to seeing it? xx

Zoe - I bet your mum can't wait to spoil her new grandson this crimbo - on behalf of santa of course.


----------



## Faithope

*dial*  Enjoy the film 

*Angel*  glad I made you giggle  I am scared about tomorrow as I am back to work  people will ask me if I am OK and I will reply 'im fine' I'm not fine, far from it. So glad wayne is your knight in shining armour-we all need one of these 

*zoe* My mum used to make wedding cakes, made all our birthday cakes as kids so I trust her judgement 

I have been doing more research and I am considering IVM as I seem to match all the criteria and it would mean we could have 3 goes but the only down side is the success rate which is 25% I think-this may have changed since as the info is dated. I have a head full of ideas that I want to put to the consultant, just hope I'm not shot down and leave the room deflated


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> I can't drink Brandy - i'm 'not allowed'. (makes me get all aggressive)


Agressive? our beautiful Dial? well this I find truly surprising   

Faith - Its all thanks to Doddy finding him first, I honestly think he is probably in for the long haul, even once the acupuncture finishes, I am certain I will keep having my one to ones, he makes me sane well sane(ish)  I hope tomorrow is easier than you imagine hun, keep as much to yourself as you want to, remember what you have been through is nobody elses business so dont feel pressurised into telling them anything you dont want to


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I have often found that the anticipation of what people will say/do etc is worse than what actually happens and sometimes it's good to get back to some kind of normality...?   I hope this is the case for you sweetie.   Huge hugs and don't forget to wear your brave girl pants (i practically live in mine   ) xxx

Angel - Honestly - Brandy does funny stuff to me. I can feel it making my blood boil. very odd!   So I generally steer well clear of the stuff. x
Are you touching the alkisplosh these days? Will you be raising a small glass of vino on the 1st? xx


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Its the kids as well 'where have you been Miss?'  As long as I don't get dragged into the Heads office again like last time, I will be OK  I have only had brandy in my wedding cake-may have to try a sip to see whats its like


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* Thanks for the hug


----------



## dialadink

Right... if they dare to ask you to come to the head's office again - just say you would rather not. You don't have to go through that hun - speak to your nice lady you spoke to before if you need to. I don't want you to let them upset you - it's not on! Or they will have us to deal with


----------



## dialadink

oh, and what's IVM? x


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh bless ya - at least you know you cant drink it, alot of people still drink the stuff that sends them dolally and wont accept it makes them dolally - if you know what I mean    yes I have had a few glasses of vino over the last couple of months - but not drinking anything like I used to, and as for the 1st - I think I will have a wee dram with ya lassie   

Faith - Dial is right, and if the Head calls you, you still dont have to share anything, its your private life and its exactly that, private! as for the kids - tell them you had a couple of days in and out of hospital (which isnt untrue) then if they persue it, just add you had to take time to heal - maybe make a little story out of it somehow?


----------



## Faithope

*dial* http://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/treatments/in_vitro_maturation.aspx This is IVM, may suit you too as you have PCO  My clinic charges £2,100 so a lot cheaper than ICSI at nearly £6,000. Thanks hun-I am not strong enough to deal with the Head 

*Angel* That's a good idea 

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey   

Faithope - Big   ahead of tomorrow, brave face on (as well as pants too!!) x

Zoe - Love your bargain grabbing, why not!!

Dial - A lot of people suffer that with whisky luv, you're not alone!!  Enjoy the film hun 

Angel - Glad you're still "enjoying" Wayne (oo-err!!)  I really should get back in touch with him  

A big hello to everyone!

Boy-cat is hanging in there, not looking too bad so I guess his meds are doing some good! We had a fab time, especially all the free alcohol samples yesterday at Ideal Home   Back to work tomorrow, and its a Londay day (again) so out of the house by 7am and wont be back before 6   Better grab an early night if I can!


----------



## Faithope

thanks *doddy* and an early night sounds like a good idea


----------



## dialadink

Thanks faith - that's an interesting alternative. Guaranteed no OHSS would be nice! x


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls,

Angel - glad the lovely "accuman" is still working his super powers on you. Told mum and she was delighted thanks   

Dial - No nasty brandy at the meetup then   loved DH's technical description of whats wrong with the tap  

Zoe - Bits & bobs are a MUST  

Faith - Good luck tomorrow. Don't let the barstewards get to you  

Doddy - glad your furbaby is on the mend

Some more close up piccies, Jessica is on the top and James on the bottom


----------



## Faithope

OMG!! You really didn't need to point out which one is which Pray as blimey-Jessica is a beautiful baby girl and James definatley looks like a boy, so beautiful   You are one lucky lady and you make beautiful babies


----------



## pray4a+

Thanks Faith, I agree but i think i am a bit biased


----------



## Mrs Rock

Pray they are so lovely!!!!!


----------



## Angel10

Pray - Faith is right, you do make beautiful babies    congratulations again hunni   

Doddy - so pleased your cat is ok(ish) - but glad to hear you managed to have a lovely w/end - much diserved hun   

Faith - good luck tomorrow


----------



## dialadink

Oh my gosh pray they are beautiful. X

Doddy - bet ur snuggled with ur boy. Glad he's doing ok on his meds. xx

Ooh any twilight fans... U neeeeed to see it. 

Just came home to find all my boys (dh, dog and boy cat) snoozing. Lazy fellas!   AFM, I'm wide awake... Might have eaten too many sweets - feeling the sugar rush... Oopsie


----------



## Angel10

Dial i have never seen the twilight films, but glad you enjoyed it    what you like eating too many sweets   
changing the subject somewhat, did you speak to the guy at work again, you know the one you opened up to? xx


----------



## dialadink

Morning, 

Angel - no I decided not to. I thought about the way he was about it, and the things he told me about his sister and given the fact both his gf and sis are pg I would imagine mc is the last thing he'll want to chat to others about. He does seem a genuinely nice guy, so I listened to dh (for once ) and let it go. 

Right, bath time! The bubbles r calling!  have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning ladies!


----------



## dialadink

Hey kt - how r those scrummy boys this morning? Is it off to mums today? xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning Hun! The boys are great thanks     yes off to mums today   



Pray- look at your georgeous babies! Beautiful! Well done Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- sorry Hun, I didn't get back on yesterday to reply to you   get you and your Wayne addiction   joking aside Hun, if he makes you feel better then I'm all for it! 

Zoe- yes WOD yesterday   there was only a few of us so was nice   how's our gorgeous Archie? 

MrsRock- how's little E today? Hopefully no more scick bless her   good idea about getting your bloods done closer to home if they'll do it?!?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  Well she seems a lot more like herself thanks KT, not sick, has had breakfast and is shouting happily at her toys as I type.  She's not quite her usual smiley self but nearly there I think.  Last night was mad, she would not go to sleep, I think she may have been a bit uncomfortable and her sleep pattern was shot to bits cos she was sleeping a lot in the day with being ill.  For the first time ever we resorted to taking her for a walk in the pram at 9.30 at night.  It did the trick thank goodness!  I hope she's back to normal tonight.  


Well I think I've got it sorted for bloods locally, hopefully the clinic will have faxed through a request to the local private hospital (it's Chelsfield Park Angel) and I am due there at 10.15am.  Clinic were a bit arsey saying they needed more notice but they did it in the end.  Now I have to drive to hospital and it's along narrow country lanes!  eeeek!  But am determined not to be a wimp, it will be so much quicker and less tiring than going into central London in the pouring rain.


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Mrs Rock - good to hear little E is nearly back to normal, hope you manage to get her sleep pattern back on track too. Also very glad you have found somewhere closer to home for bloods and as long as you allow yourself enough time I am sure you will be fine driving there   

KT - morning lovely    

Dial - I am sure you done the right thing with that guy hun, and I really dont think he is likely to go around discussing it, he sounds like a proper person    how is work atm? xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies      

mrs rock, so pleased E seems to be on the mend, bless her, can't wait for archie to met her and all the b&b little people   and phew for sorting the bloods, what a relief and now a new route for you to try out  

kt, glad you had a nice time yesterday, archie is good thank you, chattering and laughing away, so much fin to be with and completely better now but gone off sleeping for a long time through the night at the moment (up three times last time) thankfully he is only ever up for a feed then straight back to sleep     interesting that the boys look the ame when they are relaxed or asleep but use their muscles differently...can't wait to see them  

dial, glad you enjoyed the movies even if you were on a sugar high when you got back   **** about the tap though   

doddy, so pleased you got your cuddles yesterday with your cat, phew!! work today but at least there's only four days left already and your weekend sounded fabulous  

faith, funny you mentioning IVM, my mum had researched that for us too to use oxford as there wasn't too many places who did it when we were thinking about it, definitely worth a look.  Anyway bags of luck for today, good job you have your brave pants and brave face on today just in case you need them  

angel, pleased you had a good sess with the lovely wayne yesterday. thank you for asking, yes we seem to have sorted a way for archie not to be in tears when I drop him off, basically a quick hand over, I even got a bit of a smile as he went inside today to, didn't hang around for more just in case   how's the decorating going?  

pray, WOW! what a pair of gorgeous creatures you have created, perfect! thank you for sharing the pictures that are fantastic, keep going back for more looks, enjoy every minute you can (and sleep the rest  )

had no work to do yesterday afternoon so bought some more bits and bobs to go with the bits and bobs from sunday


----------



## lollipops

Morning all,

Dial - well jell of u seeing twilight, I'm desperate to see it! Bet it was amazing! Hoping i can go this weekend, if DB behaves for daddy.x

Mrs r - glad you have sorted somewhere closer for bloods and the E is feeling better. X


Faith - ivg sounds v. Interesting x

Doddy - pleased ur cat is still with you. X

Oh gotta go internet mans here.x


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - morning lovely lady    I am pleased to see you have found a way to make the handover of Archie run a little more smoothly    bless you both - I know how hard it was when I had to leave my ds at that age, and that was just for a couple of days a week but there is nothing quite like the feeling you get when your on your way to pick them up and see them again    I like that you have made a few more purchases while being less busy but there is nothing worse than being bored at work is there   

Lolli - morning babe - hope you are all settling in to your new home well   

Am off to the gym - got a man coming to change me water filter later - oeerr Mrs - what an exciting life I lead


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm back!  I survived!!  The parking at the hospital is tiny, there were no spaces (and I probably would have made a hash of getting into one anyway) so I had to turn around and come out again and whilst I was doing that someone came the other way so I had to reverse!!!  Nearly hit a post but....didn't, phew!  I really have no clue what I'm doing most of the time.  I still have never actually parked in a spot with a car on both sides.  It was very stressful on the nerves but whole thing done and dusted in an hour instead of four hours!!  Now to wait and see if they manage to fax my results over to the clinic the way they're supposed to...........


Zoe really pleased Archie didn't cry this morning, that must be horrible.  E often cries when I just go into the kitchen so hopefully it's just their age and stage rather than anything else.


----------



## lollipops

Sorry if this is a bit of a selfish post but wanted to pick the brains of the mummies on here,


DB is really hard work lately, refusing to nap in the day unless I jig her to sleep, or drive her around in the car. She screams bloody murder as she's constantly jighing her sleep. She also screams if I leave the room, don't hold her all day, don't play with her etc. I'm getting nothing done as i spend all day trying to get her to sleep or trying to sit with her and play etc....its all very nice but I don't get time to eat lunch or shower or do anything until lee gets home to have her. She battles against her sleep every night, won't go down with endless screaming or me jigging and rocking her, but even then she can still scream.....I'm exhausted and fed up if I'm honest. If I'm not there when she wakes up she screams,its like i have to be right 'there' all the time and its simply not practical. 

Ive tried letting her scream at night (30mind max) then i go into her and try & calm her, it never works and shes never ever screamed herself to sleep. I say 'scream' because that's what it is, never a cry or whinge....just a scream. 

I've wore slings etc and gone for endless walks to try & get her to nap in the day, but unless I drive wround or hold her in my arms and jig her she just won't sleep. I cant put her down for 5 mins !

I know its not colic anymore, theres no trapped wind etc....she's just super clingy and wants me all the time. Her ability to go all day without a nap is amazing but as u can imagine she's beside herself.

She was screaming this morning from 5am, I literally had to put her in her bouncer thing whilst I made some good etc, she was clawing herself, trashing around, but i just had to get some things done, then alfie (dog) comes in and starts playing & the next minute she's laughing her head off. Shes obviously not in pain, shes just attension seeking! I've madea rod for my back by rocking her to sleep and holding her loads (stems from the bad colic) so should i just leave her to scream and ignore her? At night i leave her for 30mins before going into her but this goes on for hours some nights, should I leave her to scream for longer than 30mins? Lee thinks we should just leave her to scream as he thinks eventually she will go to sleep.. I know i shouldn't moan but I'm exhausted. I dont eat all day, even my hairs falling out, i feel constantly stressed and on edge. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated right now. Doctors say shes just a demanding baby and that she's too alert and advanced for her own good, that she cant switch her mind off and the screaming is frustration and bad habit from the months of colic. 


Please help, if anyone has ANYTHING to say it advise I'm all ears.

Also if this post offends anyone im happy to remove it, i know me moaning like this may sound pathetic , I feel pathetic moaning as I'm so lucky but I could do with some support girls....x


----------



## Faithope

Just popping on quickly to say-I have had no return to work meeting, my boss was a metre away from me and never even acknowledged me   everyone else has been giving me hugs, which sets the tears off..

lollipops-could you try having her sleep next to you? I will post more suggestions later but have to get back to work now


----------



## Ale40

I don't have any practical experience with that, but by the sound of it, DB needs to be seen by a specialist.

Lolly do you think you could get a referral from he pediatrician? If not taken seriously, do you have private insurance? It could be a sleep disorder or some sort of sensorial sensitiviy - but only a specialist can help you with that.

A private clinic:
http://www.londonsleepcentre.com/about_us/getting_referred.htm

I really hope this can be helpful.

Love,

Ale

/links


----------



## zoe25

Angel, :-D hope you enjoyed the gym 

Mrs Rock, so pleased you survived, one day done in quarter of the time, next time will be easier and less stressful I hope, have they confirmed the results have been sent yet? Hope so! Yes, I think/ hope it is a stage too, I know it’s about this age that separation anxiety is common as archie will do the same as E when I am out of his sight too  x x 

Lolli, first of all massive hugs to you and you have not posted a selfish post, you have just posted that is all, nothing more, nothing less, that’s what friends do who don’t live next door to each other  I have had a quick nose on ** and there is a group called derby mums that might be worth joining or even join the ** group I am in called mums in durham as they offer so much advice I have asked all sorts on there and they are closed groups so only group members can see what you post (can’t imagine it will matter that you don’t live in durham).  I don’t know if I have any words of wisdom about DB as I can kind of understand that she is in the habit of screaming from all the colic, if you don’t mind I would quite happily post you concerns on the mums in durham site and pass on all the feedback….just an idea and I think you have been amazing with how well you have coped with the colic and made it through only to be unable to do a thing as DB demands you all the time. Archie is clingy with me as I mentioned to Mrs Rock but fortunately for me he doesn’t have the full on scream that DB has.  I really wish I had some tricks to offer you but I don’t I can just offer me and all my support that I can give, you know where I am any time (archie’s up three times through the night at the moment too so I’m around most of the night if you ever want to text )

oooh great suggestions by faith and ale too  

faithope, rude blinkin' boss - stuff him/ her, try to rise above and take solace from your true friends at work


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lolli

Poor you, you have my hugest sympathies, I think you have been doing an amazing job coping with all this and moving house and everything, not sure I would be half as together as you sound.

My only thoughts and I apologise in advance if they are a pile of pants - have you tried a dummy?  Yes I'm sure you have but thought worth asking as E has one in her cot and it works like a charm to relax her.  She has a sleepytot with two attached and she plays with the little cuddly toy while she sucks, gives her something to do while she falls asleep.  She also has sleep signals which I have been using since she was tiny, for her naps I wrap her under the arms in a large muslin cloth, she knows this means she is going in her cot for a nap.    For night obv she has her grobag and I give her a bottle and read her 3 stories, she knows this means it is bedtime.  I also have the East Coast Day and Night soother and play the night time music whilst she falls asleep.  If she is very resistant I put the light show on to occupy her while she winds down.  Also one book I found useful was The Baby Whisperer, helped me to realise when her natural sleep times were and organise her day around them.  At DB's age E was sleeping 1.5 hours after getting up, after lunch sort of 1-2 and a short one in the late pm, 4ish.  She doesn't have the third nap now.  One last thought is that I kind of think 30 mins is a bit long to let her scream.  I think for controlled crying you're meant to start at about 3 mins and then build it up - maybe you've already tried that though.  


This prob won't make you feel any better but according to my Mum and basically every member of my whole family who ever met me as a baby I was a total nightmare, people still gon on about it now when I see them, I never slept, screamed constantly, nothing could be done to stop it.  My Mum used to leave me in the pram at the far end of the garden and go indoors and shut the windows (NOT suggestng you do this - just giving you an idea of what I drove her to!).  Apparently the neighbours would knock on the door and offer to take me for half an hour because they pitied my Mum so much.  She took me to doctors and they never could find any reason for it.  And then at 10 months I learned to walk and bingo, happy happy baby like a completely different child.  Maybe DB will be the same?  And I was my Mum's second child, my older sister was a cherub, so it's not like it was anything she was doing that made me scream and it won't be anything you're doing with DB either


----------



## zoe25

great post mrs rock, I may try and introduce your sleep signal for nap time with archie as he goes crackers when I try naps in his cot (going to have to soon though as we are getting rid of his lush big silvercross pram/ pushchair thing soon!)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon!

Lolli- huge   firstly, you need to eat! This probably isn't helping with your exhaustion Hun, I would put her in her bouncer and take her in the kitchen with you, then she can see you but knows that you can't hold her, you could do this while you're having a shower too, she can watch you. Have you tried rocking her in her car seat during the day? My boys will only sleep in their carseats (for 20 mins) In the morning Hun, I would make a bottle before you go into her and then feed her her milk in her bedroom, then you know she's not too hungry when you make breakfast an hour or so later. As for bedtime, 
You could let her cry but personally i wouldn't let her get to distraught, but I wouldn't pick her up either, how about straight after bath taking her to her darkened bedroom, give her a bottle and read a story, then put her in her cot, if she doesn't settle after leaving her for while try and settle her by rubbing her back, stroking her head, rather than picking her up,  does she have a mobile that can go on? 
Just remember Hun, all your other jobs around the house can wait! Don't get yourself stressed about those, one step at a time Hun  

Hi everyone, I'll catch up later


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Glad the local place were able to help - that's a lot better than the track into London with E. 
Sounds like your little miss is feeling much better and hopefully she will be back to 100% in no time. How are YOU feeling? xx

Zoe - Rubbish when work is slack... Does give you a chance to do some Crimbo shopping though.  
Hope little legs snaps out of this waking through the night malarkey bless him. You must be running on empty.  

Angel - Work is ok at the mo thanks hun. Soon be getting quiet again for me though - it's that time of year. Students will be off on holidays for xmas before I know it.  

Lolli - Oh sweetie firstly, big hug      you are doing a fab job and the girls have collectively given you some great advice. Must be really hard for you. I wish I had some words of wisdom to add, but i'm afraid I can't think what else could help. Hope you can get past this needy clingyness soon and get some time out. 
YOU MUST EAT though honey, really you must. As KT said pop DB in her bouncy chair or something and ler her see it's mummy's food time too. Lots of love darl and please don't ever thing your posts are selfish. WE are here for you.,. xxx


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> please don't ever thing your posts are selfish. WE are here for you.,. xxx


Well said Dial 

Lolli - ANYTHING we can do to help sweetie we will try to, you know that - I dont think I can add anything advice wise but just wanted to thank you for your honesty, knowing you, you would have found that very hard to write - luv ya lots babe


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops* Controlled crying

If all other methods have failed, controlled crying is the most effective way to sleep-train babies over 6 months.

It is an intense technique and takes a lot of commitment and perseverance but can be very successful in getting your baby to sleep through. If your baby is still feeding in the night, however, it's a good idea to try the core night method to ensure he isn't crying from genuine hunger.

Start controlled crying in the evening on the first day. The same procedure should be carried out no matter how many times your baby or toddler wakes up in the night.

Day 1

Step 1 Decide on a regular time to start the bedtime routine and stick to it. Allow at least one hour for the bath, milk feed and settling.
Step2 Settle your child in his bed before he gets too sleepy. Kiss him goodnight and leave the room.
Step 3 Allow a minimum of five to 10 minutes of crying before returning to reassure him. Reassurance should be kept to the minimum. You can stroke him or say 'ssh-ssh' softly, but resist the urge to pick him up. Leave the room after two minutes even if he continues to cry.
Step 4 After the first half hour of crying, the times between visits should be increased by five to 10 minutes each time, to 15-20 minutes between visits.
Step 5 Continue with the checking plan every 15-20 mins until your baby or toddler falls asleep. Reassurance should still be kept to a minimum of no more than two minutes and he shouldn't be lifted out of the cot.
Step 6 If your baby wakes in the night, continue to follow the same plan for the evening, gradually increasing the time between visits, until you are going in every 15-20 minutes.

Day 2

For daytime naps, it is important you start where you left off in the night.

Step 1 Wait at least 20 minutes before checking your baby and continue to keep visits to him to a maximum of two minutes, with the minimum of reassurance.
Step 2 If your baby or toddler falls asleep closer to the time he's meant to be getting up, allow 15 minutes in the morning nap and 45 minutes at the lunchtime nap so he won't end up sleeping after 3pm in the afternoon. If your baby's very tired he may need a short nap of 15-20 minutes late afternoon, so he doesn't become over-tired.
Step 3 Follow the same settling procedure as the first night in the evening, this time waiting 20-25 minutes before returning. During visits on the second night, reassure your baby by saying "ssh-ssh", but don't stroke or touch him.
Step 4 If your baby is still crying after the first hour, the time between visits should be increased to 35-40 minutes.
Step 5 If he wakes in the night, you should wait 45 minutes before checking him, and you shouldn't speak to him or stroke him. Reduce visits to one minute.

Day 3

By the third day, the majority of babies and toddlers will be settling themselves at all sleep-times within 20 minutes and there's no need to check on them.

Step 1 If your baby backtracks at one of the steep-times and you have to go back to checking him, start off with looking in on him every 15-20 minutes and increase the interval until you are back to 4-5-50 minutes.
Step 2 Once your child has done a few days of settling within 20 minutes, you should be able to use the crying-down method for getting him off to sleep. Within a couple of weeks, the majority of babies and toddlers will be going to sleep without any fuss at all.

Hope this helps 

If its any help-DS was settled very quickly from 6 weeks but once 8 months hit, teething, being more selective about food etc, lead me to rocking him for hours just to get him to sleep.

Be back, tesco just coming....


----------



## lollipops

Firstly thankyou everyone  


I'm sat in a country road in the car with her asleep (2nd drive of the day)
I have done baby whisper and tried other baby books too. No amount of set feeding times or trying to get her to nap works. Every night she has bath at 6, milk in her room (dark) at 7pm (if she drinks it as I'm lucky if she has 3 bottles a day) calm highlight and lullabys (can't do stories as shes usually screaming) and yet she won't go down. Ive saddled, grow bagged and sang to her (prob not very relaxing!) And yet she still screams.... she fusses and won't let me put her down, when I do eventually put her in her cot all hell breaks loose. Only thing that 'sometimes' works is loads of jigging and rocking but most of the time the minute I put her in her cot she wakes up! 

As for nightfeeds, she can have anything from 2 - 3 a night (prob as she won't feed well in the day). Once she's finished her night feed ,the jigging and rocking has to begintyo get her back to sleep or to stifle more screaming. Each night feed can take anything from 1hour to 3 hours, and that's every night feed.She has never and wont ever take a dummy, god knows I've tried every single type out the.
morning comes and she's knackard, she often won't take a morning feed (as she's scoffed l night) until 10ish, she will however always take solids. by 9am she's beside herself and screaming, so I go for a drive until she wakes up, this can be 20mins or 2 hours depending how bad the night has been. After the driving, I go home and try to get more milk down her and have a play, she's very alert, gets frustrated if she can't reach something and almost has tantrums. I can't leave her to entertain herself as she kicks off.By midday she's had some soils, tiny bit of milk and is tired again......rarely sleeps at home so more driving is needed. Then by 5pm she's completely screaming her head off until she eventually goes to bed! 


I was good baby. lee was a nightmare , wouldn't sleep, up all night, screamy,mardy and miserable! 


I was speaking and walking by 9months.....she's a combo of us both. 


I do worry theres something wrong with her though, I've seen doctors and consultants who tell me she's just 'demanding and sensitive to her surrounding' and is apparently intelligent for her age hence the frustration but I'm not sold on that idea.



gotta go.....screamer is awake and screaming...better get driving (sigh)


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Lolli, I'm so sorry you are struggling but don't think you can not unload on us. It's just what we are here for. I'm afraid I have no advice. I'd only be any help if she was covered in fur.

Mrs rock, thanks for the offer of helping me get up to London. I'd definitely be more of a handful than E. I have counselling on Saturdays so I can't make it anyway I'm afraid.
Chelsfield is where I have my treatment. They are pretty good so I think they should be on the ball about faxing over your results. You are right about the car park, it is small and most of the people that go there have money so they have massive 4 x 4 cars too, which doesn't help.


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops* http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/behaviour_development/976687-ADHD-Hyperactivity-in-babies/AllOnOnePage Have a read of this hun and know that you aren't alone  Ignore the title of the link-its about how different babies, I am no way suggesting ADHD or anything 

/links


----------



## Faithope

So today was first day back and I went in early as big things are happening at work-our new school is 3 quarters finished and we are all on the move! I needed to check I could get into my workplace without the embarssment of doing it in front of loads of parents  

As it turned out we move next monday, half the school has moved and the offices went today (I can't find my pigeonhole   ). So after getting through the door, I met most of my collegues and got hugs. Then it was time to see the kids and boy that was hard. They hugged me, my 1:1 told me that I was 'very late' and that he missed me and gave me a hug (he has reacted oddly the other times I was off) and within 10minutes, was like I had never been away   One clever little soul told me that 'I kept being poorly and why am I poorly'   Nothing gets past kids, even 6 year olds  

Practiced the Christmas Nativity songs today and the very first song I get to hear them sing is 'Little Baby' O bloody hell  

The brandy arrived and have already fed the cake a capful


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-  

Ale- hi gorgeous  

MrsRock- so glad you got your bloods sorted closer to home, sounds much less aggro   apart from the parking that is! 

Lolli- I hope some of the suggestions from the other girls have helped darlin'  

Angel- hey beautiful! How was the gym Hun? Is ya water thingy all done?  

Zoe-   get you adding more bits and bobs to ya bits and bobs   and I can just imagine the babies chuckling at one another...so funny! 

Dial- How are you this evening poppet?  

Rachel- how ya diddling' Hun?  

Doddy- a big   for you too my lovely and a big   for your furbaby 

Pray- thinking of you sweetie   

Hi to everyone else I've missed


----------



## Angel10

KT - hello beautiful    water filter all sorted, I really cant stand the bloke who does it, hes one these people who give you the creeps, no real reason why but he does, so I tried to hide out of his way and let dh sort it but still had to talk to him in the end    I's a funny little Angel sometimes   


Faith -   


Doddy - hope your day was ok babe   




love to all, im off to beddybyes


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I know the sort   night night sweetie! 

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

What a miserable old day it is!


----------



## Angel10

KT - morning my lovely - it is a dull and dreary and I want to go back to bed day today    what you and those scrumptious boys got planned today then?    I am off to see Wayne again at 10 and hoping it clears up to have a nice walk this afternoon with dh but we shall see   

Morning all


----------



## dialadink

Feeling grumpy.com!  

What a bleurgh day! 

Morning kt and angel. Xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - morning petal - sorry you are feeling grumpy today   did you wake up like that or is the weather getting to you? November is such a dreary old month isnt it?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- morning poppet! Hope it clears up for you later, the boys and I have got to pop to sainsburys, exciting stuff! And have got to find a birthday gift for the mil, her birthday was in September while we were away but apparently dh and I didn't make a gesture for her birthday, buying cards, and cake, and the boys painting a picture, and taking her out for a meal, and asking her what she wanted (she said "nothing) wasn't enough she's been stewing on it, and I have to say I'm really p!ssed off about it, poor dh can't do anything right, nothing would be good enough for her from him    and breath...sorry about that but I could really slap the woman  

Dial- aww morning Hun!   what's giving you the grumps darling'


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning!


Dial what's up lovely?  The rubbish weather doesn't help either does it.  

I've got to go to the GP in a minute, I decided I would not take E back to her crappy allergy blood test appointment and instead am going to ask for a referral to the allergy clinic at St Thomas's in town, it is much better, I know a lady who takes her baby there and sounds completely different to what they were planning to do at the appointment I went to.  Also St Thomas's is a brilliant hospital, I go there for pain management.  Anyway the point to this story is that the GP surgery doesn't allow pushchairs inside, the door is probably too narrow anyway.  You have to abandon them outside on the path and it is pouring with rain, not sure I can get the raincover back on while holding my toddler-size baby under one arm!  Going to come back out to a soaked buggy!  I don't think the GP has thought of the practicalities of the buggy ban, do you?!  Hopefully there will be someone nice passing by who will help me   



Well I never heard from clininc yesterday about my blood results whihc nmeans either the hospital didn't manage to get the results back the same day, or they haven't faxed them to ARGC.  So today I guess I will be chasing that up.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- morning! What a flipping' hoohaa with your dr surgery, how stupid, they might as we'll say leave wheelchairs outside too!  
Good luck chasing those bloods too!


----------



## lollipops

Morning my pretty ladies! 

MrsR - no pushchairs?! how stupid! like u say, how is that going to work! Hope u track down your blood results! As for your mum leaving u in the bottom of the garden to scream, i can relate to that! Feel likr doing it myself sometimes! x


Dial - whats up hun? im always a grumpy in the morning, I'm not a morning person! DH knows to shut up and stay out my way in the mornings! Lol.x

Kt - so how did the gatecrashing go? And what on earth is your mil like? she sounds like a spoilt brat if im honest, you did plenty for her birthday surely? and wasnt spending time with her grandsons enough anyway? I'm mad for you!x

Angel - hope ur sesh with Wayne goes well, how do u feel after accupuncture? I can't imaging needles making me relaxed but it must right? Hope this awful weather stops so u can get walking.x


Faith - thanks for the controlled crying info, its something I think we need to try in order to break this habit! Sorry works not great at the min, sounds like u have some lovely work collueges though .x


Doddy - not heard much about these wedding plans lately. And have u decided on a honeymoon destination? X

Zoe - sorry to hear achie is up lots too, is he just hungry? are u still breastfeeding? If u could ask your friends in durham about DB that would be fab! Im on a group of ivf friends on ** who I ask questions too but they are all stumped on what's up with DB! X

Rachel - your comment made me laugh about only having advice for things covered in fur ! Makes me realise how easy having pets is compared to DB, my dog & cat just need food,water and fuss and they ate happy as can be, same doesn't appear to be enough for db! Lol.


Guess where i am........in a car park with the engine running! 

Bloody weather is hideous! Hate it when its like this! 


Off to yoga now, I always end up laughing to myself, other ladies there take it so seriously, going into all sorts of wierd positions,  in the air, knees up by their face (their babies just lying there watching in awe of their bendy mums) I on the other hand go right to the back of the room , can't put my  in the air without farting and DB screams at me to pick her up every 5 minutes! I swear all I get is looks of digust (for letting rip) and the looks of pity (because of my screaming child) lol


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning - just!!  

Lolli - Honey, my heart really does ache for you, and your struggles with DB, I wish, really wish, I could say or do something to help, or that someone else could also, there's been a lot of advice already so I hope something helps, even if it just reassures you that you're not the only mummy struggling with a difficult baby, and not forgetting on top of a house move too, you are so much stronger & braver than you think!  Enjoy the yoga farting, at least you can laugh at that  

KT - OMG your MiL - I would leave it at that, as if thats not enough for anyone, bloody cheek!

Mrs Rock - What a palaver that sounds at your GP's, bloody stupid morelike!!  Hope you get your results today, and glad E is on the mend 

Dial - Aww whats up beautiful?  Hope its just a gloomy Wed November morning giving you the hump  

Angel - Enjoy Wayne 

Faithope - Aww sounds like you had a lovely welcome back from most at your school, screw the boss!  

Zoe - Hope you & Archie are doing something nice today 

Hello to any i've missed...

AFM - Nothing exciting to report, home late yesterday then friends over so was knackered by bedtime, boy cat still doing ok, BIG relief for me, but thats about it.  Off out for a ruby tonight as yesterday was my nephew's 12th birthday - where did those years go??   !!


----------



## Angel10

KT -     your mil dosent deserve you, your dh and those beautiful grandsons - what a f***ing cow bag AND on top of some of the stories your dh shared about her the fact she even THINKS she deserves anything AT ALL pees me right off    so I am right there with ya with that rant...........    

Mrs R - Strewth you dont half have some obstables to get over for a simple life, I admire your tenacity hun   

Doddy - glad your pustat is ok(ish)   enjoy your ruby nom nom nom    

Lolli - Oh darling I was wetting myself at your yoga and not farting story    thats the reason why I stopped going cos I was worried about it too    but bless you for sticking with it    in answer to your question about the needles, in all honesty its taken a year of having them done to start trusting more and finally relaxing - today I lost 20minuts on the couch cos I relaxed so well, now that was a shock   

I just rung me clinic to ask a question and the nurse has left a message for the doctor to have a look, and I have to call back tomorrow    6K a cycle and I HAVE TO RING THEM BACK


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli-   hope you had fun at yoga!  and 'the' gatecrash isn't until the 15th December, it's the day after dh's birthday and we're not going out for his b'day because of his Christmas do, another reason why I wanted to go! 

Doddy- Oh yuuuuuuuummmy...a ruby! Enjoy! Am glad your furbaby is doing ok Hun 

Angel- there's no pleasing the woman especially when it comes to my dh  she just hasn't got anything better to do with her time than find holes and pick at them, one of these days I'm going to snap!  
Sounds like you had a lovely sesh with Wayne  and blimmey, your clinic! I think I would have insisted they phone me back!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, I have bought said present for said  mil, it probably won't be right but at least it will keep her happy to have something else to moan about!

And here's the dress I just ordered for stage 2 of mission 'gatecrash' honest opinions only please! 
(hope it works)

http://www.boohoo.com/restofworld/dresses/demi-bandeau-chiffon-skirt-dress/invt/azz61469/?utm_source=AWIN&utm_medium=AFF&cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-Affiliate_Window-_-79682-_-0&awc=2319_1353506855_826fc5c2a65f2387121e3cd18dd76def

/links


----------



## dialadink

Firstly...

KT - Wit woo - gonna look stunning hun and I can really see that suiting ya!   I'm thinking killer red heels  Also - BARGAIN!!! Gonna have a look see what I can find on there. I have just ordered myself this: http://www.lipsy.co.uk/store/dresses/lipsy-peplum-body-con-dress/product-is-JD01995_011 for our xmas do which is lunch at some faffy place or another - not sure if we will be partying on in the evening or if I may peak too soon. 
Now as for the MIL...         'nuff said! xx

Lolli - You made LOL about you and your yoga!  Hope you managed to enjoy it xx

Doddy - Hey chick - get as near to an early night as poss poppet. Enjoy that ruby! YUMOLA! xx

Mrs R - Hope the bloods are sorted - how annoying - and as for the DR not allowing buggies, are they kidding? KT is right are they going to ban wheelchairs? I mean what is that all about?

Angel - Did you get that walk? It's absolutely tipping it down and windy here. lovely.. NOT!

Think I woke in a bad mood this morning, I know I went to bed in one so it figures... Just got so p!ssed off with my sister last night - various reasons - i'll be back soon to share all - just gotta nip to see someone before they leave for the day.. and I do too! 

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

LUVERLEY dresses - both of them!! You girls will look stunning 
I ordered a cheapie from Asda, see if I can link..... http://direct.asda.com/george/womens/dresses/moda-lace-overlay-dress-red/G004098008,default,pd.html
Can't be arsed to spend too much!!

Curry's been cancelled  Boy & bro both come down with lurgy ..... suppose that means i'll have to cook, as DF has done it the last two nights 

Angel - well done on relaxing on the couch - I think thats a really good milestone for you, first of many zoning out experiences hopefully 

xx

/links


----------



## dialadink

Ahh Doddy - It's lush. I would really like to wear something a bit more festive and red. Hmmm, might see what I can find online.   I gotta have options!! 

So, yeah - went to see my sis and it just seemed to be one lie after another from her. Mostly long stories about my Dad, my Bro etc etc, yawn yawn change the record. Really got me in a bad and sad mood though. 
Also she said her hubby has booked for her to go to Lapland      Then said - he was gonna ask me to go as he can't, but as  I couldn't take the time off work he has paid for her friend to go instead!!      He never even asked me!  
the icing on the cake is - she is not taking ANY of their 5 children!!      She is having gala dinner with Santa, Husky ride, reindeer ride, cooking lesson with Mrs Claus.. I mean really? No kids?? I think it's awful. My nephew was so sad about it - on top of being away from his mum too!   It's not even like she will appreciate the beauty of the place. If I was lucky enough to have children and the money they have I wouldn't want to go without them. Seeing their little faces all lit up. It really narked me! 
Still, it's -20 at best there - so she'll freeze her (.)(.) off!!   and she HATES being cold.


----------



## Angel10

OMG - just had to open the door to UPS without any trousers on     now that was embarrasing    

Be back to post in a jiffy, gotta un-wrap the goodies


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Doddy, I've just got back from asda & I tried that dress on in black !!!! It was too tight on my boobs though.

Dial, what a cow bag your sister is. Sorry I know she is your sister but how can she go there and not take her kids !!!! It's a disgrace.

Angel,   bet you cheered up the UPS man  

KT, your mil is an absolute delight too by the sounds of it. Think she deserves a knuckle sandwich for Christmas.

Mrs rock. My GP surgery doesn't allow buggies in either   probably because the jeremy Kyle types were taking up so much room.

Lolli, I tend to fart a lot anyway so your yoga lot would throw me out I reckon  
BHS has a sale on at the moment and it's worth having a look at their dresses. I bought two !!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Really??  OMG she is unbelieveable - why would you go somewhere like that and NOT take your kids  Jesus, even me & DF have said we fancy doing that, but we both know it would be better if we did have squidgy little ones to take, oh f**k her - you'd hate going with her anyway as I reckon she'd proper spoil it  

Angel - LOL!!  Cheeky!!

Peahead - Just as well I ain't got your bazoinkers then, maybe it'll fit ok over my tidgy puds


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, 

Loving all the dresses you are all going to look stunning. Don't think i will every wear a dress again ! living in leggins

Dial - OMG can't believe your sister !!!!! how could anyone leave there kids behind on a trip to santa !!!! 

Doddy - sorry the ruby is cancelled I would get a takeaway   glad your   is doing better.

Kt - I'm with the girls   the mil. i would have bout the ugliest thing I could find. She is a piece of work I'm well impressed you have kept your temper I would have   her by now !

Mrs R - can't believe your DR's how would I manage trying to get twins out of a buggy   hope you got your blood results

Lolli - Your yoga story had me   sorry but it was such a funny picture. Sorry i can't offer any advice on DB but hope that something that the girls have suggested works  

Zoe - hope you and Archie had a nice mini weekend.

Angel - sounds like a fab session with Wayne. keep meaning to ask how your ds is doing in his job. Can't believe your clinic by the way  

Faith - Hope work is better today


----------



## jack12

Is it wrong that ive eaten nearly a WHOLE xmas cake  xxxxx


----------



## pray4a+

Jack - Make the most of it hunni, I'm sure baby girl needed it  diet will start soon enough !

Rachel -   sorry missed you earlier


----------



## Angel10

jack12 said:


> Is it wrong that ive eaten nearly a WHOLE xmas cake?    ??  xxxxx


If its any consolation I ate most of my wedding cake when I was pg - so no its not bad    Although I am assuming thats not in a whole day hun??!


----------



## Angel10

Pray - hello my lovely, how are you doing hun? I smile everytime I see you posting - I know its silly but I cant help it    are you still having to be careful what you eat now? My ds is doing good thanks for asking - he is loving his job, really comes home buzzing    he is off to Scotland friday for a meet up with all the people that went on the trip to Uganda and other countries, they have a big charity bash they are going too - what a life he leads huh    

Jack - apart from eating lots of Christmas cake, how are you?   

Doddy - sorry your night got cancelled, I think I would have made do with an indian takeaway at least, once its in my head I have to have it   

Dial - There are no words for your sister that I could possibly put on here, but I will say she is clearly one selfish b!atch, you clearly got all the nice genes   

Rachel - get you and your farting confession


----------



## Angel10




----------



## Angel10

IS ANYBODY OUT THERE


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm here give me a min!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right...

Dial- loving the dress Hun! Your sis though...going to Lapland but not taking the kids...what the feck   and not asking you   

Doddy- loving your dress too Hun! My   is too big (at the moment   ) for a lovely dress like that! Maybe next year  

Angel- what are you like?! What's the story then?  

Rachel- 2 dresses! Good or you Hun, you deserve to treat Yourself  

Pray- how ya doing poppet? How are those beautiful bubbas of yours?  

Jack-   it's not wrong if that's what you fancied!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

COOOWEEEE! AAAAAANNNNGGGEEELLL!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm here too!

I have just cooked pork stroganoff from a recipe a friend gave me. It was quite easy really but it tasted so nice, I am glowing from culinary triumph!! I am no cook and I usually flake out after E is in bed and DH cooks for us so I am feeling very chuffed with my efforts, I am almost a fully functioning wife today 

Dial I can't believe your sis!! Who's minding the children while Mummy goes to see Santa without them?? The mind boggles!

Well my blood results came back and my hcg had not quite doubled, clinic say not to worry though. The time before that it had more than doubled so fingers crossed it is just evening itself out. I checked betabase and the number is fine for this many dpo. I'd actually rather not know because it just stresses me out. And I hadn't been fretting at all today prior to hearing the numbers because I've been feeling sick basically since I woke up, always reassuring. Blood tests, who needs em  . They said go again tomorrow, I refuse <stamps foot> I shall go on Friday instead as tomorrow is E's Monkey Music session and we hate to miss that. She gets so excited when they get the maracas out, her whole body quivers.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Just checked out those 3 dress links, well you are a bunch of femme fatales and no mistake!


----------



## Angel10

KT - sorry babe, was getting meself ready for beddy byes    not alot occuring here, same ole same ole...though dh and I did pop out today to a lovely place that sold bits and bobs, perfect for finishing off the boudair    tomorrow I am going for some seroiusly needed pampering   




Mrs R - I am with you, monkey music sesh sounds much better


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- oh we'll done on the pork stroganoff, yuuuuummy  And yes try not to worry Hun, see what the linic says after your bloods on Friday  enjoy Monkey music! Sounds fun, I must try and find something like that for the boys 

Angel-


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- pampering! I like the sound of that! Where you going?


----------



## Angel10

KT -      right back at ya love    oh pampering is just a revamp of me rather bushy eyebrows and a luffly pedicure, I do like to have nice totsies    oh and saturday I am having a mop chop


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh that sounds lush!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!


----------



## Angel10

KT - top of the morning to ya







how you doing? xxx


----------



## Angel10

Ohhhhh we are in single figures until the meet up


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hellooooo! What time does the pampering start?   I'm good this morning thanks, got a friend popping over in a bit, and I think mil is coming over later, haven't spoken to her since last Thursday


----------



## dialadink

Kt - make sure you RAM that present down her throat won't ya??!!  

Angel - Enjoy your pamper sesh!  

argh, woke up this this morning to the flippin   again... seriously? It's only 12 days since I saw the back of her!! Stupid flippin body. Do u think I should be concerned? This is the fourth bleed since mc.


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> Kt - make sure you RAM that present down her throat won't ya??!!


----------



## Angel10

KT - I have been to the gym and off for pampering of the toes at 12.30 - hope you have a lovely visit with your friend - shame you got the mil visitng after - is she flying in on her broom stick?









Dial -  you know your body better than anyone darling and if you feel its not 'right' maybe you should pay a visit to your GP


----------



## Angel10

peahead26 said:


> KT, your mil is an absolute delight too by the sounds of it. Think she deserves a knuckle sandwich for Christmas.


I was just reading back on posts and saw this from Rach - LOVE IT


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arf noon!  

Dial- oh no poor you, not again! Im not sure how long you would wait until your body is back to 'normal' again   I suppose you have to take into consideration all the drugs and hormones that have and still are in your body, but like angel said if you dont feel its right then it wont hurt to go and see your gp hunny   ps, I took your advice   

Angel- well done you going to the gym, how ya getting on? And how was pampering hunny?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Really pee'd off, the dress looks hideous


----------



## dialadink

Nooooo. Kt it looked like it would suit u perfectly. What's wrong with it? How long have u got until the 'do' to find something else? xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

The red bit at the top is a really funny material, it's all floppy when I thought it was going to be more bustier and ridged, not what I expected at all, so it doesn't fit right.  I've tried everything to get it to look right   I think my   is the problem because I have to buy the size to fit it and then it's too big on the bust   not a good confidence booster


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, the do is on the 15th December, think I may have found a dress in next though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

What do you think of this?

http://www.next.co.uk/g482016s2

/links


----------



## dialadink

That's disappointing. So hard though when buying online. 
The next one is nice. Love next, and u would look stunning in it, but if I'm honest I think it's a LBD. Liked the splash of colour in the other one but like the style of this one too. They do gorgeous party stuff in next. xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm kinda feeling that the LBD may be a safe bet, anyway, should be able to do some serious cleavage in that, at least people would be looking at my knockers and not my fat backside  my friend is bringing round a red dress for me to try on on Saturday, so we'll see, but otherwise dh has said he would buy the dress for me


----------



## dialadink

KT - Yes, I love the style for the cleavage factor   It'll look lush. I'm gonna look at it on the laptop as I couldn't see much on me phone   Loving the fact DH is prepared to buy the dress for ya too. Want u feel like the gorgeous yummy mummy you are!  
Does he know that the new dress will require new shoes and bag and accessories??


----------



## dialadink

Like this one: http://www.very.co.uk/te-amo-candice-dress/1171415146.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f1663%2fo%2f28
Got me looking at dresses again now! 

/links


----------



## Faithope

Roll on payday


----------



## dialadink

http://www.very.co.uk/motel-sequin-midi-dress/1169883309.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f1663%2fo%2f32
Am I losing my taste or is this a good party frock?

La de da de da, window shopping in the warm.... la de da de da

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ah thanks dial   you're such a sweetie   not sure I'm going to get shoes and accessories though, I used my best sad puppy dog eyes for the dress   not only that but I think he may say that I must have a pair of shoes I can wear amongst the 70 or so pairs of shoes I already have  

Loving those dresses! Just shown dh and he said he like the Te Amo Candice dress 

How are you this evening poppet? Is dh all better now?  

Faith- exactly!


----------



## Faithope

I want a Christmas jumper   I have seen so many shops doing them, Next have brilliant ones for the DH's   I have bought one for DS (a family guy one) and DH has a Mr Christmas Mr Men tshirt and socks


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I love the one with the crystals on the bust. Wish I could wear it but my boobies are too saggy.

Now pack it in with the dresses or I will just have to buy one !!!!!


----------



## Faithope

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/knitwear/charcoal-scenic-reindeer-knitted-jumper_262605704

/links


----------



## Faithope

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/knitwear/red-girly-deer-christmas-jumper_262614360

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ahhhh it's out of stock in my size!  

Faith- so funny, you'll be getting family photos done in ya matching chrissy jumpers for next years cards next  

Rachel- a girl can NEVER have too many dresses


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Now I want a reindeer jumper !!!!!!

If we can't afford to eat this month I blame you girls !!!! Oh well at least it will help with the weight loss


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, you are so right. The silly thing I hardly ever go any where to wear a dress.


----------



## dialadink

KT - I really think that one would suit ya.   It's got a lush waistline. DH will be putty in your hands whatever you end up wearing.  
Deffo go for a black one as you're bound to have some gorgeous shoesies to go with it then! 
Have you chosen a frock for your birthday party? Thats an important one too!  
I'm alright thanks hun, keeping occupied as AF pains are giving me what for!   I think i'm putting this regular bleeding down to the forced MC. It does take quite a while to get back to 'normal'... whatever that is. 
Dh is getting better but going back to Dr tomorrow as he isn't anywhere near 'well' yet so he definitely needs more pills. His hest still sounds awful and all he does each evening is eat dinner and sleep bless him.   xxx

Faith - Don't primarni have any xmas jumpers? I think someone a work said they have some good ones on play.com of all places. Quite reasonable prices but I haven't looked. xx

Rachel - You can get some amazing 'scaffolding' for thse bad boys these days you know...  
Besides, it's party season (almost) so dress shopping is allowed.  
How are you anyway chick? xx


----------



## dialadink

Noooo, out of stock - that's not an option!!! Let's google it!!


----------



## Faithope

*KT*  They are coming back as a trend, you mark my words! Last year there weren't any xmas jumpers in shops, this year-everywhere 

*Peahead*  the reindeer one is cute, it has lashes 

*dial* they do  thats where I got the boys their tops 

I love the dresses by the way


----------



## Faithope

http://www.savethechildren.org.uk/christmas-jumper-day Theres even a day for wearing em 

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- now thats worth doing!  

Dial- out of stock, out of stock, out of stock! Aaaaaahhhhhh! Oh and the odd 'too expensive' one! 

Rachel- ...you need options for those occasions though Hun


----------



## dialadink

http://www.next.co.uk/gl92172s3#l17698gl9

/links


----------



## Angel10

You girls are NUTS - the only thing I ever spend money on is the house or some dolce gusto coffee pods or some practical pairs of boots - I am just so  dull


----------



## Angel10

Well actually if I am being honest - its more that I would just look ridiculous in those pretty dresses, you are all so gorgeous with lovely figures to show them off - I am just a fat round ugly duckling    jealous - muchly    

Dial - have you got some tablets to take for your af pains? xx

KT - you could wear a sack and look beautiful in it   

Rach - I am sure Pray had some scaffold made bras at some point, maybe she can give you some tips


----------



## dialadink

Angel you are not dull, or fat or an ugly duckling! Stop it!! Also, I for one know of one very un-dull purchase... now what have you named it again Desire?   xx

Angel - I have suffered without taking anything as the new dr put me on so many other bits n bobs I don't know what I should take. Could call NHS direct but dont wanna mess about really.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - hmmm I know how wrong you are, anyway - yes desire, that doesnt come out very often either    anyhow - enough about me and my boringness - as for you young lady, what sort of things are we talking about here that your dr has put you on hun? xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   for your af pains sweetie, I hope the dr can give your dh something else to help him get better, must be awful   
...and love that dress! 

Angel-   now then! You are absolutely gorgeous! and don't you say other wise!


----------



## dialadink

Right - none of that Mrs! You are gorgeous!! We are not the stick insect friends, we are fertility friends. We have all been through tx, stresses and strains and all bare the scars, marks, saggy bits, and body shape inhibitions that go along with it.... but together we are strong brilliant women... ALL OF US! (cue group hug).  
Love you to bits poppet. 

Now, my little eyes are struggling to stay open so I am gonna wake DH (asleep on sofa) and it's off to bed. 

Thank crunchie its friday tomorrow.


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, are you being a spanner?? Because I think you are. You are gorg & what I say goes !!!!!

I can get good bras for the saggy puppies but nothing strapless will really help plus I'd just be pulling the dress up all night. I'll just strip to straps then I know there won't be any slippage & spillage when I've had too many voddies  

Dial, hot bottle for you then Hun.

All this talk of the desire has obviously got one of my dogs going as he is humping zippy (his large toy) as I type this  

Faith, I NEED a reindeer jumper


----------



## pray4a+

Evening Girls,

Dresses are all gorgeous, 

Kt - I love a LBD! you can always jazz it up with some lovely shoes and a bit of bling.

Faith - loving the christmas jumpers, although the grey one is way to tasteful the red one is more like it  
think we should all agree to wear one on the 14th

Rachel - angel is right had and am still wearing some serious scaffolding. Bravissimo have industrial strength  

Angel - Hunni, you are one gorgoeus lady and stop thinking anythng else    & desire   got my old mind going now. Was that your purchase at the last meet up ?  

Dial - Sorry the   is giving you a bad time   really think you should check in with your gp.

AFM - i have the most amazing babies, really contented and going 4hrs between feeds to give their mummy a rest.

Just wondering how Catherine is her bubba must be due any day, i know that you girls are in contact on ** please tell her I am thinking about her and hope that all goes well


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- night night sweetie  

Rachel-  

Pray- Catherine is 39 weeks now  baby should be here by next week as I don't think they are letting her go over here due date, don't quote me on that though, you know what I'm like     
I'm glad your bubbas are looking after their mummy, you need the rest bless you   how re you feeling?


----------



## Angel10

Pray - hello darling, always lovely to see you posting    Catherine is 39weeks I believe and I am sure the lovely message from you will be passed on hun xx I am so pleased your beautiful babies are being kind to you, they know their Mummy well    my ds mistakenly bought two flights to Dublin tomorrow night (dont ask!!!) Was VERY tempted to take one and come visit!!!    Oh and yes Desire was purchased during a trip with the lovely Rach and KT - plus a buggy with two gorgeous boys in, in Ann Summers - priceless   

Rach - crying with laughter at your humping doggy tale (tale-get it!) I am so funny - not! anyhow, I am sure you know how to 'dress' yourself by now hun xxx

Dial -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- Catherine sends her love and will try and get on over the weekend to chat to you  

Angel- ah Memories!


----------



## Angel10

KT - yeah sure, enough to make me chuckle everytime it comes out


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oooo errrr mrs!


----------



## Angel10

KT -    right I am off to bed    Nighty Night


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

me too... Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## Angel10

I hope its sweet dreams - this morning I woke up and had been dreaming of a Rottweiler biting my arms - WTF!!!

Night night


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies 



I love all the dresses ladies, can't remember when I last wore a dress, they don't seem to like my body shape all so I gave up years ago, but love all the ones linked so far, cheeky that they are going out of stock though 

aaah and now because I've read so much I can't see all the personals I need to do 

kt, think you deserve a medal putting up with your mil, mine is similar and always finds fault and blames dh for everything, she's never once said how well he has done going back to college and uni just moans and says she doesn't understand why he's doing it, is he trying to be posh or say his upbringing wasn't good enough 

dial, so sorry the witch is back again, it does take a while to get back to whatever normal is, hope it eases for you today though 

angel, how was your pampering yesterday? 

I really can't remember a thing now but am thinking of squelch this morning and her imminent arrival 

doddy, how are you and what are you up to?? 

pray, oh your lovely babies letting you have four hours between feeds, are you still pinching yourself in disbelief, I know I still am  

rachel,   to your cheeky pup! x x

ooh I'm going to have to see if I get a chance and read back again.....yesterday was all kind of a fog to me as I only had a little bit of sleep on wed night, archie was up from 1am with maybe a 45 min snooze thrown in and then I was at work too....he now has two teeth! Hope the third one arrives a bit more peacefully 

love you all and eeeeek next weekend


----------



## zoe25

where is everyone??


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wow Zoe take my hat off to you working on no sleep, does not sound like a fun night you had.  


KT sorry about the dress not being right, always disappointing.  


I am here but having trouble putting down needy clingy baby, not sure at all what is up with her.  She has a little cough and refused her lunch, only wanted milk, which has never happened before.  As long as I'm playing with her she's fine.  If I try and do something else - total meltdown!  Assume she is feeling a bit icky and needs distraction.  


Had my bloods done locally again today, drove there and was less of a basket case than first time.  I wish I knew why I still find driving such an ordeal.  I keep telling myself that all kinds of muppets drive without too much trouble, bigger muppets than me surely??  Please say yes!


----------



## Ale40

I want to shhhhooopppp!!! Why did I open your dress links....  But I am not going to. We have no spare hangers in our wardrobe, thanks to whom? 

*kt, dial* - Big hug to you two. Is this a mil or something? What have we done to deserve this? They have a uber jealous gilfriend type of attitute towards their married offspring or it's just my opinion?

*angel* - Pampering! Yay! I think the Christmas present I'll give to myself will be an all-cure (mani and pedicure). They don't look pretty all year because I am never want to spend money on that...

*pray* - Really happy to hear lil'ones are setting nice at home and allowing Super-Hero Mamma to recover and rest a bit 

*Lolli * - How are you doing on DB front? Any progress? Faith's suggestions seemed very good, in my opinion...Warning: stupid suggestion. She calms down when you drive, rigth? Do you think you could somehow mimic the drive situation at home? Maybe by recording the noise of the engine and play it to her at the bad moments, and also put her in some sort of electric baby bouncer? I am really worried about you two and I fell 200% helpless... 

*Mrs Rock* - Poor little DB... I hope she gets better and is back to her good old sweet self soon. On the drive front you are light years better than me! That's because... I still don't have a license yet. ... Took lessons more than 20 years ago and never did anything about it. I must sort this!

*Angel* - Gorgeous? Moi? THANK YOU! You'll need to see me on a bikini (or maybe not) Dresses make us feel good about ourselves and cover a zillion flaws! Just give yourself a window shopping day, and try and test some with no obligation to buy.

*Catherine * - Best of luck!!

*Dial * - AF pains? I don't know how bad yours are, mine gets better with abs. Yep, abdominal exercise... And a little help from paracetamol on the odd month. Do you think you could pop at the gynea at your local practice? I know it's another medical trip to our "medical trip career" but it's one that can help quickly. 

*Jack * - I shall give you power of attorney to eat Christmas cake on my behalf. I put on some weigth after this cycle, perhaps due to the steroids. How am I going to surive the season without tering my dresses apart once I am on then I don't know... I Must loose weight...

Have some news on the fertility (or lack of it, to be more precise) front. Looks like we'll be breaking the records for the longest cycle ever - aprox 4 and half months. The first 3 months on strogen and DHEA, then another ICSI. If that fails, the only way for us seems to be either surogate abroad or adoption. Have to go back to work now, will update you all with more details soon.

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## zoe25

ale, ooooooh yous post is on twice   (strange things tickle me!) if the longest tx ever works who cares   what's strogen by the way?? x x

mrs rock, I don't suppose clingy baby has any teeth coming through, this teethin malarky has A LOT to answer for    glad your drive to get your bloods done was easier than last time and you are no muppet lady but there are lots of them on the road and lots more flippin ejits!

clock watching on a friday afternoon when there are no bosses in the building so would anyone really care if I nicked off early....oooh I could get all sorts done or just have a snooze


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!

Zoe- hi Hun!!!   sorry Archie is suffering with his teeth, but yay for 2 teeth!   poor you though too! You must be hanging out your   hope your sleeping now?!?! 

Ale- Hi poppet! 4 months   I really   that it works for you hunny   how do you feel about it all?  

MrsRock- you're not a muppet! But YES there are some seriously big muppets out there! Sorry little E is feeling not right   hope she feels back to her usual self soon  

Well it has been quiet on here today hasn't it?!?   Hope everyone is ok and doing lovely Friday night things   we've had a busy day, mot on my car, flew through thank goodness   sainsburys , and 2 over tired boys, all quiet now though...touch wood


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

7 days until 'the' meet!


----------



## dialadink

Morning u wonderful women! 

Brrrr   it's a cold one. All snuggled with the puss tats on my bed (don't tell dh). Bertie and girl cat squabbled last night - she's his favourite but she lashed out at him for sniffing her bum (who could blame her) and cue fight! He now has a fairly nasty big cut across his nose and she is hobbling with a little cut on her leg!   

So, what's occurring for everyone this weekend? Nothing as exciting as next weekend I bet! 
That reminds me...

Lolli - we need to arrange times etc to meet

Doddy - howa boy cat? Must sort out times to meet too. X

Kt - is it today your friend is bringing a dress for u to look at. We neeeeed to see it! X

Zoe - bless little legs keeping you   with his teething antics! Have u decided to train next week? X

Mrs r - poor e. hope she's better soon. She's not had a good week has she? Hope the clingy ness is nothing serious and passes. Xx

Ale - wow! 4 months? Hope it does the trick. 
When does that start? X

Big hello to everyone else! x


----------



## Ale40

Morning all,

Buggering off to my 3-hour German class!!   

Catch you all later

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Dial- morning precious   oh your naughty pusstats! Although I have to agree with your little girl   not sure I would be too keen on having my bum sniffed   yes my friend is bringing the dress this afternoon, it's all red which is great if your a size 8!!!! We'll see   and no nothing exciting happening this weekend, going to my dads tomorrow, REALLY NOT I repeat REALLY NOT looking forward to that! Today we're having a no sharing day   what are you up to? How's your af pains darlin'? And dh, did he get some stronger antibiotics?  

Ale- German class?   have fun!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  

Nice rainy day here!  Planning on going to the little Christmas fair thing later on, hope the outdoor bit with the kiddie rides and decorations doesn't get rained off as I love the twinkly lights.  Roll on Christmas!  


Dial did you have to separate your cats?  Cats fighting always really shocks me, they makes so much catawauling.  Oooh CATawauling - see what I did there !      I meant to say before actually, I would prob go see a doc about your AF,  just to make sure no infection or anything like that preventing healing. 


Thanks for good wishes for E.  She is still off her food and she slept until 8.30am    but is back to her usual cheerful self, lots of chatting and happy arm flapping going on.  Which is nice, if a tad confusing.  Hopefully she's getting this bug out of her system and this time next week she'll be on good form to meet all you ladies and bubbas.  We're giving Sing and Sign a miss as she'll just be ready to sleep as it starts cos she had that huge lie in.  


It's Saturday, my favourite day because it's Strictly day!  I am the world's biggest Strictly fan.  Think there's a tiny chance I need to get out more


----------



## dialadink

Ale - German? Erm, enjoy that one! Rather u than me hun  

KT - Oooh, the lovely visit to ya Dad... hope its not as bad as expected (though I know thats optimistic of me). Still, at least u have a kush no sharing day to prepare u for it!    
Af pains are much better but still 'heavier than usual'. Couldn't get an appt at dr's for either of us (forgot to phone at the time u need to so missed the boat) Will try again on monday if need be.   x

Mrs R - Ahh glad E is showing she's better. Very confusing but as u say - maybe seeing off the bug. 
I am so not a fan of strictly. I find that Tess what's her face sooo annoying. 
Could be an idea about the bleeding, they arent quick at getting a scan or anything though..  
Hope your xmas thingy is good fun. Sure E will love it. 

Don't think I explained the 'fight' properly. It was girl cat and the dog. 
Bit worried about her actually, she is limping and feeling uber sorry for herself. Just thinking I know i have had a bertie bite that time he got my foot and it was agony. Is she is that pain I can't bear it.... Her leg is looking a bit fat so I think a trip to the vet is in order.... Dh is at work til this afternoon though so might have to find help....


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial oh dear, yes, maybe if it is swelling up she should be seen.  Didn't realise Bertie was a dog, dog-a-wauling just doesn't quite work does it   



You don't like Tess!  I have the most massive girl crush ever on Tess, I think she's the most beautiful woman I've ever seen   .  Although in this series she has taken to wearing some stripperesque outfits, not sure what's going on with wardrobe    Luckily for me DH seems to be immune to her charms as well.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- silly me I knew that     I'd get your lirttle girl checked too, isn't there something about the bacteria in a dogs mouth   I don't know ask Rachel she knows what she's talking about  really hope you both don't need the drs appointment on Monday Hun  

MrsRock- I'm glad little E is feeling better today, and nice long sleep too!   do you get your bloods back today Hun? Enjoy your Christmas fair thingy


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT I hope to get my results today but not quite sure how it works at the local place at the weekend.....will wait and see, not going to stress.  I feel sick all day every day and my gag reflex is on a hair trigger so am telling myself it's a good sign and not to worry


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I would say it was a good sign


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello!!!!!

Dial - Aww sounds a tad nasty for poor girly pusstat, you might need to get her checked out, bloody animals eh  

KT - Hope you're having a lovely no sharing day 

Mrs R - Pleased your symptoms are still in full effect!!  Hope young millie is feeling better soon

Zoe - Aww bless Archie - TWO tiggie teefs   How cool is that!!!

A big hello to everyone else   Yup, boy cat is ok, apart from throwing up on the bed thsi morning then taking a p*ss on my laundry   little fecker, if he wasn't ill i'd have booted him out the door this morning!!  Off out for a few drinkies tonight, ejoy your weekend girls


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy!   hello you! Oh dear your poor furbaby, naughty little boy pee'ing in your laundry! And A few drinkies eh?    have a lovely evening Hun!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - oooh naughty boy! Think he got caught short?   Maybe he just doesn't approve of the fabric conditioner smell!!  
Enjoy your evening. xx

Mrs R - All sounds very good so far. How far along are u? When is your early scan? Oooh I'm all questions me!! xx

So been to the vet and she said she has done well considering she had a fight with a dog. He would never normally hurt her - they are great friends...  Anyhoo, she has a puncture wound and its very swollen so dosed up on anti b's and anti infammatory stuff to take too, and she's home and snuggled up. BUT, the vet said she is overweight and MUST go on a diet. Now I thought she was fine - she's always had a saggy tummy (she gets that from me) but she's tiny compared to boy cat. Well she weighs 5.3kg - Rachel - is that a lot? Boy cat weighs 6.5kg.   He must be obese. Doesn't help that they are house cats I suppose.   So looks like the whole household is on a diet now!!


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Do you have a laser pen? To keep my house cats active, I got a laser pen and they run around like loons  up the walls, across the table, its so funny to watch  My little girl cat has a saggy tum but shes not overweight, the vet said they are both healthy


----------



## Angel10

Whats a house cat?


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* My two don't go outside, I have a big balcony that has netting on it so they can't escape, that's their outside area


----------



## Angel10

Faith - Oh I have never heard of a house cat, I just assumed all cats went out    thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Dial, normal sized cats should be about 4kg so id say she is overweight. Your boy puddytat must be a chunky monkey then


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- aww your poor puss tat   I'm sure the anti b's will sort it out for her bless   hope you and dh re resting up this evening too?  

Faith- hey Hun! How ya doing?  

Rachel- you ok my lovely?  

Well my friend brought the red dress round, looks really lovely, but put it this way, I wouldn't blend in! I think I would feel more comfortable in black unless I can lose a stone in the next 3 weeks


----------



## Itgetsbetter

KT, how about showing us a photo of the dress and we can decide.  I'm still not decided on the dresses I bought. I know one is too summery and I think the other may be a bit 'old' if you know what I mean but Im worried if I take them back I'll end up with nothing.
Plus I'm not sure if I'm going to my work do anyway after how rude my boss was to me on Friday. Childish I know but I can't help it.

Now don't tell me off but we put our decorations up today. We usually do it the first weekend in December but we have a Labrador staying with us next week so I thought it best to get it out of the way today. Looks a bit bare without any presents under the tree though so think I'll get wrapping soon too. Just call me miss organised  

Dial, your little girl will start to feel better once the anti bs kick in. Make sure you don't get them mixed up with your dh's ones or he may start purring.


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Glad your lady cat has some ab's, hope they do the trick quickety quick!

KT - Shame bout the dress 

Peahead - You were right, the Asda dress is no good if you got bangers!!  I'm back to square one, tried on a Karen Millen cocktail dress i've had fr ages & never worn, that fits ok but think its a bit too dressy if you know what I mean!!
Eeeeek to normal cat weights!!  My boy was a good 5k before his illness, I know he's now down to around 4k, but I think Princess is a porker also  
We're hopefully putting our decs up tomorrow so you're not alone


----------



## Faithope

I got our christmas decorations out of the shed yesterday and tried to get DH to agree to put them up and he said NO   Then I got a picture text from his brother and it was his lovely lit christmas tree  

This time next month will be christmas day


----------



## dialadink

Kt - I agree with Rachel a sneaky peek of u in the dress and u know we will be honest... BUT if u don't feel comfortable or confident then it's a no. Just want u to feel as gorgeous as we know u are!!  
We went to IL's for dinner last night... This time it wasn't over or under cooked - just tasteless!  
Anyway, SIL was in a teenage strop (she's 36 or 37 I forget) and I could easily have   her one!  
Hope today goes ok. Xxx

Doddy - think we may spoil our fur babies a bit? As long as its not causing them problems...   the vet was banging on about diabetes...   
Now, where r u going to wear the dress? Is it works Xmas do? Love Karen millen dresses. Xx

Rachel - lil girl seems bit better on her leg already. She took all her metacalm (sp) like a good girl too. Can't mess up anti b as I asked them to give her the jab that lasts rather than pills as she is a b!tch to get them in compared to boy cat... £42 for one jab!   
I say go to ur Xmas do and show 'em ur not bothered about there attitude, u stand by putting ur pupster first!!   glad He'a better BTW. Xx

Faith - get the decs up Hun! Sod dh. I was gonna put ours up.... Slight problem - I haven't bought them all yet! Changing colour this year so gotta wait tilmive bought the baubles! 
We (by we I mean I) usually do first weekend in dec, but I'm busy next weekend ... Now what is it I'm doing again...?!?!?!


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> We (by we I mean I) usually do first weekend in dec, but I'm busy next weekend ... Now what is it I'm doing again...?!?!?!


    ohhhhhh yesssss!


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I am going to do them friday evening as I am busy Saturday 

I am the proud owner of this http://www.peacocks.co.uk/lds-jumper-hohoho-7710.html and I really want the reindeer one too 

/links


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Faith, I agree with dial, you get those decs up girlfriend and do it whilst having Christmas songs on LOUDLY.
I love the jumper. If I wasn't so skint I'd have to get me one of those.

Dial, the meta am will do the trick and make her feel better. It's will take the swelling down too. Good girl taking her meds.
I've changed my colour scheme this year too by having just silver & white on my tree. It just meant I didn't put the blue stuff on  . I then told the DH that it means we have to only have White & silver wrapping paper on the presents under the tree. He thinks I'm  

Doddy, it's a shame about the ads a dress. It seems to cling in all the wrong places on me too. I've got the same problem as you in that all the dresses I find I think are too nice. The majority of the people I work with don't dress very smart so I doubt they will make much effort for our Christmas do but I like to get dressed up.

I went to visit the parents today & mum comes out with her normal classic 'put down' comment.
She knew I went to the hairdressers yesterday cos I told her I was yet she still said ' so you never went to the hair dressers then'. Obviously implying my hair doesn't look that great. Not really surprising I have some mental issues really


----------



## Faithope

to your mum *peahead*  That is really not necessary, to make someone feel so crap  have a  from me xxx I love the jumper


----------



## Angel10

Um feeling ever so slightly like I am being ignored


----------



## dialadink

Rachel - I know she's your mum but I think she's a cow bag! There - I said it! How flippin rude! 
U should have said ur hair will grow and can be re-cut, she'll still be a cow-bag! Lol sorry! But Grrr!  
My dh thinks I am   too as I make the wrapping match the tree! Ah it's the little things! 

Faith - I saw that jumper in our peacocks. They had a few Xmas ones in there!  

Angel - what's up Hun? How did ur pamper and hair cut go? x

Speaking of all these hair cuts, think I better sort mine out. It's a right birds nest, last hairdressers made a right balls up of it!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

We would never ignore u our lovely angel. How has your day been ?


----------



## Angel10

I dont know whats the matter with me, I feel quite low today and feel ignored, how silly I am    I am sorry that your mum was so rude to you Rach - just as well you have us to remind you how beautiful you are    

We are now off to get my ds from Stanstead, he has been in Scotland over the w/end


----------



## dialadink

Ahh, nice huggies for mummy then! Bet he'll have loads of washing to keep u busy!


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I think seeing DS will do you the world of good angel. Have a safe drive.

Dial, you are right she is. The stupid thing is she says that to me yet I still do all her present wrapping for her cos she can't do it. Think I have mug written on me somewhere.
Are you going to go short with the hair or just a trim?


----------



## dialadink

I think a compromise of the two.. Shorter but not short short! Lol x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening ladeeeeeze  

Oh girls it looks like no one has had much success with the dresses then? Dh is going to order me that dress from next, I'll take pics of me in both and somehow post somewhere to let you all see' but truly, honest opinions please  

Angel- oh Hun   you're not being ignored darlin, talk to us  

Rachel-   to your mum! 

Doddy- did you have a nice few drinkies last night?  

Dial- oh tell us what your sil was in a strop about?  

Faith- I say do it too, if you really want too   

Hi everyone else! Well we've been to my dads today, wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be   they were very good and smoked outside   

Since I've been typing dh tried to order that dress and there's a 2ww on it! Story of my life!


----------



## dialadink

Hey kt- good news that the visit wasn't too bad. Bad news about the dress. Can U see if it's available in any stores? Just thinking there are loads in London and u just happen to be heading that way at the weekend so could pick it up... Just a thought. 
SIL. Well she's just being a brat! Nothing new. Literally she behaves like a spoilt teenager. She threw a strop cos everyone was watching x factor and she didn't want to... Nothing she did wanna watch - just not that! 
Usually she just sits up in her room like a child so she ended up reverting to form! Brat brat brat! She's been spoilt and got her own way for far too long! No wonder she still lives at home and has no bf.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- omg! Your sil sounds like a right one! I'm surprised there weren't tears just to top it off   I've just Found about 4 dresses from 'very' that I'm liking   dh said he will order me one tomorrow, just got o decide which one now    ahhh!


----------



## dialadink

I saw another one on there I liked for u... Cream strapless top and black chiffony bottom. Very pretty! Ha very - did u see what I did there!   lol


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hee hee   'very' good!   yes I saw that one, it's one of my four, but seriously thinking of going with a dress that gives me ultimate cleavage, I really have trouble with the fact that I'm one/two sizes smaller on top than my big fat aris!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

What about this one ...

http://www.very.co.uk/teatro-sequin-prom-dress/1164704831.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f1661%2fs%2fprice%2c1%2fr%2f100

Or this one...

http://www.very.co.uk/teatro-rosette-wrap-dress/1108329371.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f1661%2fs%2fprice%2c1%2fr%2f100

/links


----------



## Angel10

KT - I love the 2nd one out of them, you would look bubbalicious in that   

Dial - your sil sounds unbelivable - how old is she?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww thanks hunny   you ok darlin? Got ya boy home safe and sound?


----------



## Angel10

Yes thanks hun - both my boys have gone straight to bed but I am feeling wide awake for some reason! Thanks for earlier babe - helps alot to be understood


----------



## dialadink

Kt - I'm stuck - love the style of the 2nd one but the sparkles of the first one! U'd look gorge in either. Xx

Angel - She's 36 I think... Or 37. Anyway, too old to be acting such a madam! She's been grumpy with dh and looking for an argument for a while now... Much more and she'll get one. Ooh she does ruffle my feathers! She has got it so easy and always finds something to moan about! 
Anyway, how u feeling now?  Annoying when everyone is sleeping and u r wide awake! 
I've been feeling ready for beddy byes for a while but now dh wants bed it has to be NOW! 


So on that note I better get ready for the land of nod! Back to the grindstone in the morning... But the massive 12 ft Xmas tree arrives at work tomorrow!    shame the people aren't coming to decorate it til weds!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - woo hoo to the Christmas tree coming, cant beleive you gotta wait to decorate it, is that a job you get involved in? as for your sil, it seems a shame she is behaving like a brat at that age, maybe the family have spoilt her for some reason, just dont want you getting upset with her hun, she sounds so not worth it   sweet dreams


----------



## Faithope

Me post, sorry.

Haven't slept much, DH and I went to bed together, he said something and ended it with 'you have lost your sex drive' and I went into melt down   He said it was 'a joke' but I didn't see the funny side. He then fell asleep like nothing had happened so I got up and sobbed my heart out. He came in after about half an hour and said I had read him wrong and that he would never make me feel that way. He then started crying and said that he's not coping with the losses and that he can't be strong for me much longer   That he's hurting too. We have made up now, talked through it and I think I might have over reacted but thats because I feel so crap at the moment.

Bring on the happy times because right now, life sucks.


----------



## Angel10

Faith - awww sweetheart  I am sorry to see you fell out with your dh - its such a roller coaster of a journey, even when you think you are off the ride for a while after tx, you never really are because the aftermath of failed tx is all the emotions and hurt and sometimes lack of being able to express ourselves properly to each other. At least you did manage to talk things out a little, but it may be a good idea to have another proper chat when you get the chance. Remember you are a wonderful wife and Mummy - please dont ever feel bad about yourself hun


----------



## dialadink

Angel - oh SIL has been spoilt her whole life! Not about to change now but we are sick to the back teeth of her whining about jack sh!t. 
They have hired a posh company 'the Christmas decorators' to come and do the tree for us, so it better look amazing!! It's not cheap! 
What ru up to today mrs? xx

Faith - ooh that's a tricky one. I don't believe dh would mean to upset u, and yea when emotions r running high we tend to react the way u did. I'm sure we've all done it. Glad u have chatted though. I agree with angel though, u may need to have another chat to express how u r both feeling and how u see things going. Is it next week u have ur follow up? xx

Morning to all the other b &bs .


----------



## Angel10

Dial - morning babe x fancy having proper decorators to come in and do it, how lush - you realise we neeeddd pics wednesday when its complete    You may not like me for this but I have to partly blame your inlaws for your sil's behaviour    she needs to be put down a peg or two but sadly unless she and they are willing to change and she continues to be spoilt it sounds unlikely, I would stay well clear where I could if that was me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- how are you today my lovely?   

Faith- as horrible as your fall out with dh started, it probably cleared the air somewhat   men say silly things to get their feelings across, and I'm sure he didn't mean to upset you but probably just didn't know how to go about telling you how he feels, maybe there is a little too much 'trying to please' each other and not enough talking about how you really feel poppet  

Dial- Christmas tree decorators!!   How's the af pains, dh's weazyness? Pusstats leg? And doggy's pride?


----------



## Angel10

KT - morning beautiful - I am 'ok' - feeling a little sorry for myself and considering actually joining the Rosemary Conley class they have locally on a tues morning, they do an exercise class with it so it could be good, and possibly give me the support I need, although I have done many weight loss classes before so not too sure - cor blimey, I used to be indecisive, now I just dont know     what you got planned today?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- Hun I think that's a good idea if you feel you need it   I used to go to one during the day and I really think it helped, and I know the excerises are very manageable, I've got a couple of her DVDs you're more than welcome to borrow those too if you want? Ones salsa!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and now it's stopped raining we are going to world of discovery


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Hey gorgeous - I agree 110% it is totally the MIL's fault. She mollycoddled them both but I soon knocked that out of DH. I think it's more about what she needed to give herself a sense of purpose...She is often shocked when I say DH did this or that and can't quite believe I don't do it all for him. 
Anyway, I think the class sounds a great idea. I find it easier to follow what I am supposed to be doing in the week when I am at work and occupied, so perhaps another something to keep u busy and focused will help? I know you are prepared to do all you can, and I am prepared to support you as much as I can all the way.     Love ya poppet! 
That reminds me, talking of work - did you decide to go for that job? xxx

KT - Ahh the tree in in - it's mighty bushy...   LOVE IT! 
My AF has eased off to barely anything at all. Still will see how I go and maybe mention it next time I see one of the many consultants.  
Not sure about DH. Will see how he is when I speak to him at lunch and maybe try and get him booked in at dr's tonight. 
Missy (the cat) is much much better. Swelling going down and she's seeming more herself. Bless her she was rubbing herself up against the dog last night so I guess she has forgiven him. He on the other hand is doing a lot of half sneezing and rubbing his nose!   
So, did you choose a dress? Hope you and S&H enjoy WOD! xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, Just a quick catch up while i'm hoked up.

Kt - loving the dresses, my fav for what its worth is the second one from Very. Hope you have a good morning at WOD.

Angel - Sorry you are feeling a bit down hun   think the class sounds like a plan. I always do better at a class bit of support and a bit of not wanting to embarrass myself by not loosing !!

Dial - Can't believe your sil   sounds like a spoiled brat who needs a kick up the   Hope yor furbabies are on the mend. Loving the sound of a 12ft tree. will defo need a photo of that.

faith - Sorry you and DH had a bit of a row   It is a really hard time for you both and we all know how hard men find it expressing their emotions. Think the girls are right you need to take some time to talk through how you are both feeling  

Rachel - OMG, Think your mum is needing a bit of a   if they weren't family !!! I hope you go to your Christmas night, just show the idiot at woork that your the bigger person.

Zoe -   hope you and the gorgeous Archie ar ok.

Jack - Hope you have your feet up and are trying to relax before little miss arrives  

Mrs Rock - Hope the ms is bearable, I know its hard but all good signs   and well done on the driving.

Lolli - Hope some of the tips the girls have given you to help DB have worked   

Doddy - Hope you enjoyed your drinkies at the weekend.

Belle, Jen, Emerald, Henrch - Hope all of you yummy mummies are doing OK.

Catherine - not long now till you have bubba in your arms  

Ale - 4 mths seems such a long time but   that it works for you.

Aubergine - Hope life is being kind to you, think of you often.

Hennups - Sending lots of love and hope that you are looking after yourself   

So sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - Still feeling rough but just taking a day at a time. Babies are wonderful and that is whats important. Don't worry if i'm missing for a few days now and the life is a bit hectic but I will be reading and post when I can


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I'm glad you and your puss tat are feeling better   hope dh is too soon, bless your boy and his sneezing  

Angel- are you seeing the lovely Wayne today?  

Pray- hello sweetie! Bless you   I'm not surprised life is hectic Hun, you must feel like you're here there and everywhere! Give our little niece and nephew extra squidges from us, and look after yourself  

Now Ive been thinking about this dress, like dial said I think I like the second one but would like the sparkle of the first, I could accessorise! With lots of sparkly things!


----------



## pray4a+

A wee photo


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww bless, adorable! So 'ickle!


----------



## dialadink

OMG Pray - They are just too lush for words!!  

KT - deffo - lots of sparkle. That's the way forward. Jazz it up with shoes, bag, accessories and jobs a good 'un - that one is deffo a more flattering boobie line.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Thank heavens for the wonder bra that's what I say!


----------



## pray4a+

Wonderbra, Its miracle bra I need


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT definitely the sparkly one, it is Christmas after all!!

Pray they are so teeny and gorgeous


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs 

What time do we meet up on Saturday?  I have language class on Saturday at South Kensington ending on 15h15. Will it be too early (or late) if I arrive after that?

*Angel10 * - Re classes. Go for it! If it's group motivation what is missing, it won't hurt to have a go... 

*faith* - Hope you and DH make up soon. 

*pray4a+* - Hope you are feeling a bit better 

*Dial* - Poor you and DH ... Hope you all fee better soon. Sure you can wait until you next consultant appointment?

*Kate* - my vote goes for the sparkly one 

*dialadink, Dial* - DH is German (and most of our friends are there) hence I can't really scape from that extra language skill 

*zoe25* - Thank you! You did sound so comforting I could jump on your lap and beg for a cuddle like my cat does if I could...

Big hello to all 

*AFM * - I think I own you all a bit of information (also for anyone with similar issue). The trouble number 1 with us seems to be endometrium, which is very thin. We can conceive (with a little help from IVF), we do get good batches of embies (10, 12) - but they die as soon as they land in my thin lining. It does not respond to high doses estradiol given in a FET cycle. So instead of overdosing on it for one month, I am going to take small doses of Estradiol for three months prior to an ICSI. The hope is in this way the endometrium will respond to this hormone. At the day 1 of my next AF I'll take estradiol daily for three weeks; then stop for a week and take progesterone; then repeat that for two more AFs; then will have an ICSI. I am also taking DEHA to keep up the quality of eggs (I'll be 40 on my next ICSI). Plus a looonnng list of supplements for both (eggs & endometrium) and to clean up my poor thin endie from any toxins. Do I have hopes on this? Not much. Doctors normally don't put patients in months-long cycles of estradiol - in cases like ours they suggest adoption (my choice) or surrogacy (DH's choice).

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## doddyclaire

OI OI!!!

Right o can someone refresh my crap memory on Saturday's plan please?!  

Angel - Are you going?  If so, do you wanna travel together?  If not, no worries 
Also - big   not sure why you felt ignored, but I hope you're feeling a bit better now x

Dial - Glad your puss is on the mend 

KT - Definitely sparkle my pretty, you will look gorgeous whichever dress you wear 

Pray - Your bubbas are just too cute for words, they are amazing  Just like their mamma 

Ale - I really hope the estrodil does the trick for you

Mrs Rock - How are ya hun?  Still getting bouts of sickness?

Faithope - Sorry you had tears   I agree with Angel, maybe a bit more chat is required, its unbelieveable how deep this stuff goes  

Zoe - Hope your weekend was ok and haircut looks good 

Big hugs


----------



## Faithope

Sorry for lack of personals-I have read your posts and want to say thanks   DH is on his way home so don't have time to reply without him seeing what I am typing plus like you've all said, we need to chat so may not be back tonight BUT thanks again and I will reply   xxxxxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Evening,

Just read back on six million pages, but no time to post now.

 and   to all. 

Looking forward to the weekend


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

MrsRock- is everything ok hunny? Got your bloods back?  

Ale- oh my goodness Hun, you've explained it so well, even I understand it   seriously though, I really really hope that it works for you and they can make your lining all snuggly for a little embie  

Doddy- mmwwaahh   thanks poppet, hope all ok with you my sweet?  

Faith- really hope you manage to get things out in the open with dh, I'm sure it will help  

Belle- hello Hun!  

Angel- where you at lovely lady?  

Afm, went to WOD this morning, the boys are getting a bit cocky, and we're up to mischief with their little friend Dougy   went to tesco this afternoon (the excitement never ends   ) I went because I had a Voucher to spend, only bloody forgot it!     and a very sweet, thoughtful, luffly friend spotted the dress I wanted from Next and picked it up for me...thank you again dial   you're such a poppet


----------



## Angel10

KT - oh your post made me feel all warm and fuzzy about what Dial did    what a lovely thing to do, so i am guessing you will be giving us a little fashion show saturday    oh and as for your cheekey boys getting up to mischeif    they are just too cute    i thought i sent you a pm earlier but it appears not    will do it again tomorrow   


will catch up with everyone tomorrow   


oh and Dial mmmmwahhhhhhh    just for being YOU xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!  

Angel-   cute and mischievous , that's how they get away with it!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all

Ah how lovely of Dial to get the dress!  Must go back and see the link as I don't think I saw that one.


KT what do the boys do at WOD?


I have just been on phone arranging settling in sessions at nursery for January.  Eeek.  They said I would find it harder than Emilia will, I hope they're right!  Choosing a nursery was so hard.  


Still not got blood results and been very peeved about it, combination of feeling horribly sick and tired and irritated with incompetent people is not making me a little ray of sunshine!  I finally chased up the clinic yesterday and they checked and said instead of sending my blood results from Friday, by mistake the hospital had re-sent the earlier result.  Why they couldn't call and tell me this I don't know.  So have just called the hospital and asked them to send the correct result and let me know when they've done it.  Why I'm bothering I don't know as it's 4 days ago now!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

finally made it on 

dial, aaah how kind are you picking up the next dress for kt (it is a fab dress ) how is everyone with you today, dh a bit better, missy all better now? and as for your sil I think everyone summed it up - brat!  does the tree look weird all naked and undecorated  

kt, yeay to "the" dress! lovely to hear the boys and their friend enjoyed wod, off to mum's today? I keep missing all the chatter, oooh will have to do better 

doddy, hey lady, how's you doing? hair looks a bit tidier I think  and on sat I'm meeting katy and whoever else and walking down to the restaurant, table is booked for 12 (more detailed gossip on ** ) I'll be the one looking like a scruff by then with a baby in a lush carrier (http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ahy&sa=X&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&biw=1280&bih=841&tbm=isch&tbnid=4FSPzsaZt-gf6M:&imgrefurl=http://tinytwig.co.uk/soft-structured-baby-carrier/112-boba-baby-carrier-3g-classic-tweet.html&docid=whJru_VI8hSv9M&imgurl=http://tinytwig.co.uk/112-546-large/boba-baby-carrier-3g-classic-tweet.jpg&w=350&h=263&ei=fZC0UMqFFOax0AXv6ICYDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=988&vpy=320&dur=412&hovh=139&hovw=184&tx=130&ty=92&sig=117448968539232548217&page=1&tbnh=139&tbnw=184&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0,i:133) 

mrs rock, oooh what a carry on still with your bloods!! when are you off for your next lot? how is miss e doing today? is she all better and ready for a swim? and unfortunately the nursery is right, you will find it harder than emilia (I bet she'll play the nice trick archie does too of crying when you go to leave and as soon as you are out of sight being absolutely fine )

pray, I love love love the latest picture of jessica and james, not surprised you aren't on here all the time but we always appreciate hearing from you whenever you can, pass on squishes to those lovely little people 

ale, wow! your tx does sound full on but also very logical so I really hope it all goes well for you 

faithope, hope you managed to talk some more with dh, there really is so much more to tx than just the actual tx isn't there, dh is only just letting thoughts slip from our three years of tx that still worry him and also questions from egg donating (bit late to be asking questions on egg donating but I can answer all his questions, good job one of us read all the bumf on it all ) 

belle, looking forward to seeing you at the weekend 

jen, when are you off?? I hope you are all well and healthy for your marvelous trip, we will miss you saturday 

angel, how are you today, do you need some   have them anyway. So what plans have you got today?

rachel, how's you today? 

lolli, my thoughts are with you in this tricky time and now with a poorly db and dh...everything at once or what! 

jack, how are you and your lovely bump doing, hope you've still avoided jk on tv 

I still miss all the groups I used to do.....at least I still have wednesday's and I was plotting and planning a day full of fun on the wednesday before xmas with my friend and her 1 year old, archie has a christmas party next wednesday and this wednesday we are off to visit family, so will only be a flying visit to toddlers  I'm getting so exciting for the weekend, need to just try and work out how to pack everything I need in the smallest bag possible   

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - LOVE LOVE LOVE Archie's baby carrier - how cool is that!!!

Mrs Rock -   bloody hospitals, how stupid was that??  Might as well wait for the next ones now eh?!

Dial - Arhhhh you are such a sweetie, and a big GRRR from me to your SiL, what a silly moobag, people like that really give me the raging hump!!

Looking at train times, I might get an early doors one for a pre-meet mooch around Westfield, before rockin on to Tott.Ct.Rd    Need to start the xmas shopping at some point


----------



## dialadink

Morning morning morning!  

Zoe - Oooh loving the carrier thingy.   i am rather kind aren't I??   I like to think of myself as a fairy godmother...   yeah right!  
DH is better thanks although he says he gets short of breath when he goes up stairs - my answer is of course don't go upstairs then!!  
Missy is purring away most of the time so must be better. As for the tree, well I will try to post a pic on ** as I think that's easier. It does look a bit boring atm.   xx

Mrs Rock - Can't believe the palava you are having getting the flippin blood results. Ax if you should be worrying about sorting it all - that's what these people are paid for!  
So, if you are back to work in Jan   then when will you start ML again? Nicely done BTW.   xx

Angel - Thanks for the   How you diddling today honey? xx

KT - U r very welcome.  Think they thought I was mad in Next yesterday while we were both deliberating what to do.   So..  Back to Tesco today WITH the voucher??   You funny thing you!  

Belle - Hows things hun? Anything new? Have you got things sorted about going back to work on reduced hours yet? xx

Faith - Did you and DH chat a bit more. As Zoe said these men tend to trickle out what they are feeling rather than tell it all.  

Doddy - re: sat. canny flippin wait.  

Ale - The meal on Saturday is booked for 12NOON. So will you still be able to make it? xx

So, now I have finally managed to finish this post - taken 2 hrs   ... I wonder how many replies there will have been while I typed.... ahh, just one from our Doddy!


----------



## zoe25

doddy & dial, thanks for liking the carrier thingymebob, longest link in the world but the thing is dead comfy and saves me traipsing a pushchair, he likes it too and sleeps in it which is the bonus! 

anyway....

dial, glad everyone seems to be getting better you lovely fairy godmother  

doddy, god my mum got addicted to westfield when she was volunteering, that's all she banged on about   can't quite believe it but I have basically done most of my prezzie buying, just dh's to order, bottle of alcohol for fil and aftershave needed for dsd boyfriend (I'm NOT choosing that or the alcohol for fill)! might have something to do with STILL having no work to do!  

right off to find an online game to play!


----------



## Mrs Rock

That does look like a good carrier Zoe.  Can he face out in it or go on your back?  E is too big for her baby bjorn now but I see that one goes up to 45lbs....hmmmmm.  Yes she is all better thanks and has just eaten her first proper meal in over a week just in time for swimming this afternoon so she should be ready to swim the length of the pool   .  The HV said that after a stomach bug like she had it can take a week or so for the appetite to come back but she seems to have turned the corner finally.  


Dial I haven't dared think about ML or plan dates or anything, possibly end of May if things work out.?.....who knows really but probably earlier rather than later as I had nasty SPD with Emilia and had to work from home for the final 2 months anyway, combination of having a spinal fusion and a large baby I think, but who knows what might happen with a different pg.  


Will I recognise all you lovely ladies from your ** photos on Sat?  Look out for me please, I have long brown curly hair and E has short brown curly hair and a green buggy


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, no he doesn't face out but he can see loads from where he is as he's taller than the baby in the picture and you can adjust how much they can see, when he's bigger his arms will be out the top instead of the side and you can carry on your back too, tried it at the weekend and he didn't like it so I'll wait until he's bigger (I don't actually own this YET   I hire it from a sling library a whole £5 for two weeks   ) glad E has turned a corner in time for swimming too and don't worry about spotting up on saturday you won't be able to miss us  

oops dh has man flu, quietly pleased I'm away this weekend as obviously he will be severely ill, not ill enough to cancel his night out tonight though


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - So pleased E is finally feeling better and appetite is returning!!  Hope she enjoys her swim this arvo!
And no worries re Saturday, i'm sure i'll recognise you!  

Zoe - I love that you can hire the sling!  What a bloody brilliant idea!!  Ooh poor DH, you better have your local quack on standby in case he has severe manflu that requires attention 

Artanoon Dial


----------



## zoe25

doddyclaire said:


> you better have your local quack on standby in case he has severe manflu that requires attention


   I'm sure I don't know what you mean!

spending way too much time clock watching.....hmm what to watch on the box tonight, I have so much stuff taped, has anyone watched the killing? I love it but have to be awake to keep up with the translations (so won't be watching that tonight!)


----------



## doddyclaire

Nope, not seen it, I hear its very good though!
We're finally decorating the tree tonight, Alan put it up yesterday (was gonna do it at the weekend but he had a cider virus!!) so its mulled wine, xmas tunes and tinsel for me, got a beef casserole bubbling away in the slow cooker ready for when I get home 

Did you find any decent games to play?


----------



## zoe25

oooh tree decorating, lovely, poor alan having a cider virus   quite productive when he is ill though! Sounds like a lush evening and I'm jealous of your beef casserole (spookily enough though I have beef defrosting to slow cook tomorrow!), I've got the xmas tunes ready (both carols and pop), andy can do the mulled wine, think we'll go next wed to get our tree - I've just decided  

nope no games yet, made a cuppa, printed the latest ** pic of andy and archie, now off to play scrabble - how stoopid that I have no work


----------



## doddyclaire

Spooky indeed, although it really is casserole weather ain't it!

Ooh are you having a real tree then?  Him indoors won't let me have a proper real one


----------



## zoe25

yeah we always do, we both insist on it, I love it and we've got a weird old man on a farm we buy it from each year, fab tree and not messy   no idea where we are going to put it this year though we will have to do some rearranging of things!


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - that work stuff is soooo over rated!  

Doddy - Yay for tree decor day!      I am well jel. Goodness knows when mine is gonna get done. I always always do the first weekend in december but I'm a busy bee this weekend and next too. Maybe one night in the week, or two nights and i'll do it in stages. Hmmmmm.... Actually I still need to buy me new baubles. We usually go all kinds of colours but this year I am feeling quite traditional and going red and white only!


----------



## zoe25

as I have no tree yet I might unleash the nice smelly christmassy candles before I leave this weekend just to leave a hint to andy   don't think Id have the patience to decorate the tree in stages, bet you don't either dial   I like traditional, no idea what colours we are going for yet, we have so many variations already so I'll pick when I pull the decs from the loft  

ooooh off in 5 mins, thank goodness for that!!


----------



## Faithope

Hi  

I am so excited about Saturday     I will phone/text one of you to let you know where I am  

Dh and I were sat on the sofa and he said 'do you forgive me? I am an idiot and I know its no excuse but my heads a mess and I am so tired, I don't know how to explain how I feel   ' So I said that I love him very much, that I know it's not like him to say something so hurtful and that it's in the past. We sat and watched The Babymakers on BBC1NI last night about IVF and he started to fall asleep, this morning he said he wants to watch it again as he was fighting to keep his eyes open last night. 

I think we have turned 'the' corner, you know the one where he shuts down...I think he is opening up again   and to the idea of TX.

I don't know what cycle day I am on but I haven't any signs of ovulation so think I am having my usual post MC non ov cycle  

All this talk of decorations...I didn't get chance to do mine so seems we are sticking to the original plan-Friday evening is when ours will go up. I have bought gold snowflakes to put on our tree but thats all thats new, still have my gold theme decs  

I know you will be forgiving in the fact I haven't done personals


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faithope I'm so pleased to hear you have made it up with DH, he realised he was being daft, they always do in the end   

I haven't organised a tree yet, not sure when I'll get round to that   


Well after making about 8 chasing calls this afternoon I FINALLY got a call with my blood results from Friday and they were fine    am relieved   .  They said to come in for a scan tomorrow but I said no, want to hold off until after Saturday which will be 7 weeks as don't want it to be too early to see a hb because I would just worry cos of my previous mmc. Think they were surprised as most people are gagging for a scan but hey ho.


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock -    fab news about your bloods - HUGE relief huh? I totally understand about you putting off the scan. 
So will it be next week sometime? 
Are u all sorted for Sat? are u meeting up with anyone at a stn? I know u know ur way around london but still. xx

Faith - Sounds like DH has reached that point... Yay! Hmm, maybe if I get my finger out and buy the rest of the decs I could do my tree on friday night too..... hmmmmmmm.

Zoe - Deffo get DH sorting the tree while u r away... if he can manage it - what with man flu and all.   

So where are all the other B&B's?


----------



## Angel10

I am here - just doing dinner then will be back to catch up on todays news


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey Dial, yes I will have the scan on Monday next week which should be 7+2.    I think I am good for Saturday, I'll get train to Charing Cross and walk up to the restaurant or jump on a bus.  Don't think anyone else arrives at Charing Cross but if anyone does- give me a shout


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Get your **** into gear love!  DH gets in at 6pm friday so I will have everything out ready, DS will just whinge that 'it's boring'. I got alittle upset that DS is older now and obviously doesn't believe anymore. No more putting out mince pie for Santa, no putting the key out for him to get in... But I realise how lucky I am so won't dwell on it.

*Angel* 

*Mrs Rock* 'get round to it?' It's THE most important thing to get done as December is coming! 

*zoe* I am intrigued to how many different decorations you have 

*doddy* Definatley casserole weather, I have a slow cooker for the first time ever and I love it! 

I have been setting up our classroom the last two days and we have a fibre optic tree up and a 5 foot santa that sings  The Head hasn't seen it yet  I have nothing to do with the santa being there, our other TA is bonkers


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - fab news darl!!  Roll on scan day then 

Faithope - haha you nutter!!  I do love Christmas, am quite a kid about it, we currently have MTV Christmas on in the background but after dinner, the "proper" xmas cd's are coming out, especially Mr Buble!! dribble dribble!!!
I love my slow cooker too, so flippin handy to chuck it on in the morning and come home to a lush dinner, almost like not cooking yourself aint it!!
Oh and I am so pleased that DH has realised the "error of his ways" keep on makin up - thats half the fun 

Right, better off & eat before my christmas cheer gets me christmas sloshed


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  Magic has a countdown timer in the corner so have that on. I love Mr Buble!! He is one man I would not kick out of bed  I have to move my wall unit to get the tree in the corner so have books etc to move before I can even get the tree up...


----------



## Angel10

Just a reminder girls - can we keep all specific details to ** chat - we dont wont any unexpected visitors


----------



## Angel10

Right.....

Mrs Rock - great news for your scan date and totally understand, very pleased to hear bloods are all looking good   

Faith - hun, cant believe we are going to finally get to meet you after what 18months of 'knowing you'    also am so pleased to know you and dh are back on speaking terms - you need to be 'together' on all this hun, I know its hard    not sure if it will help but my dh and I had a one to one with Wayne a few weeks ago and it really helped to clear the air of a few things and without a doubt has certainly 'opened up the line of communication between us' (Waynes words   ) just wondering if its an option at all for you both? 

Zoe - hello lovely    cant wait to see you and little legs - and a very trendy sling he is arriving in too - think I will have to hug you from behind    oh and to be at work with no work would do my head in    what a pain for you!

Pray - your picture of Jessica and James is beautiful hun - they are so scrumptious    have some extra gentle hugs and know you are in my thoughts - lots     

KT - what you been up to today hun?   

Jack - where are you my little christmas pud?    

Dial - hello my little bundle of gorgeousness - cant wait for big squeezes with you


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  I have told you all more than I have told my best friend and feel closer to you all more than her, says a lot doesn't it? Regarding DH and talking-I think I am going to book us a session with our clinics counsellor.


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I know exactly what you mean hun! As for you and your dh - thats great hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Back in a bit, dh has only just got in so just gonna have dinner


----------



## dialadink

KT - Dinner at this time... you poor things. I'm sure all these long days for DH = lots of lovely prezzies for the gorgeous boys!  

Big shout to all those lurking... hope everyone is ok?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right...

You chatty lot!  

Dial- sadly dh is working harder and harder, and longer and longer but get nothing for it, he's lucky to get any pay at the moment   one of the down sides to having your own business   hope all is ok with you? And thanks so much again for picking up the dress    you're such a sweetie 

MrsRock- so glad your bloods' finally' came back and all is good! And E is feeling so much better bless her   WOD is lots of different sensory toys and 'things' for the children play with, it's a really nice little group   and don't worry, you'll see us coming on sat, I'll be the one with the tandem pushchair and a group of beautiful girlies  

Zoe- oh that carrier looks really comfy, not suprised Archie is happy in it   your mini weekend tomorrow, yay! Anything planned? 

Doddy- oh yay to decorating your tree Hun! God knows when we're going to get to put ours up, dh like it up (& the tree   ) for his birthday on the 14th, but we're busy everyday until the 23rd  

Faith- glad you learned the air with dh, and I think it's a good idea to go for the counselling Hun  

Angel- hey hunny, you ok? did you say you had sent me a pm Hun?   I've been at my mums today, was nice   what have you been up to? 

Jen- you must be nearly ready for the big trip? (if you havent gone already) How are you doing? All organised? Anyway, if you're reading...I hope you have a fantastic time!    

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned but thinking of you all!


----------



## doddyclaire

Phew, tree is done, well until i've bought more toot to go on it!!

KT - Hope your day was ok, poor DH must be no fun working that hard with no great reward - just yet!  How's the website going?  Is he getting many hits? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- We neeeed to see a pic of your tree!   and We've just changed the website as we found a few glitches, so they have been tweaked and hopefully will work properly now   and we also have a london city number/office too so we had to change details, we've had hundreds of people viewing it but nothing from it as yet


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww   Hope the changes will mean more business for him!  Positive vibes eh 

No pic, sorry, its the same as last year, and the one before  

Well despite a bottle of wine, i still feel wide awake, so am surfing for honeymoons


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- honeymoons yay!  where are you looking to go? Going for something unique?   oh look at your ticker, only 10 months until the big day!!!! Exciting!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning gorgeous ladies!


----------



## dialadink

Morning mrs p.  

Don't u just love it when it's so cold it feels like ur ears are gonna fall off?? Brrrrr!


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

KT - hello hun, sorry to hear that dh is working more and more for no extra reward, that must be very hard on you all    lets just hope that there will be a way out and the other business kicks off, and sooner rather than later   

Doddy - Yay to getting your tree done    so what lush places did you manage to find for your honeymoon? are you both agreed on the kind of place you would like to go? ohhhh exciting times - and 10months left - the last 2months have gone scary quick so the time will sale past    


Dial -    morning lovely - sounds like you needs a muff babe, for your cold ears


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Back at me desk 

Dial - didn't really feel the cold this morning, despite it being only 5 degrees!! Maybe because I was belting out Killers tunes at the top of my lungs while driving along!!  Hehe!!

So, honeymoon....well we are pretty much settled on either Maldives or Mauritius, am off to travel agents in town at lunchtime today, as nice as the village one is, their prices are a little bit   !!

Please someone tell me they're doing something exciting today!!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - hmmmm let me think







nope nothing is coming to me - so appears I am doing nothing exciting today either - unless you call cutting dh's hair as exciting  Ohhhh Maldives or Mauritous - sounds wonderful - 1 week or 2? we neeedddd details


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning precious! Im recomending these for you!!!!  
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=ear+muffs&hl=en&client=safari&bpcl=38897761&num=20&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1024&bih=644&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=4010483557404956091&sa=X&ei=38y1UIqBB8Hs0gWX4YBo&ved=0CLEBEPICMAs

Angel- Morning sweetness!  how's tricks? 

Doddy- morning poppet! Oh Maldives or Mauritius! Luffly! Well you're doing something exciting...going to check out honeymoons!  today's just a nice day for me, just me and my boys  got to make the most of them as I haven't many left 

/links


----------



## Angel10

KT - ohhhh I love those ear muffs - I should get some for my mum, she loves anything owl related    So what is your official start date back to that horrible 'W' word?


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT are you back to work soon as well then?


Doddy I would love to go to either of those, how fantastic.  yes details please, need to ogle beaches and such like so i can dream about the sun!


my exciting day is going into work for an hour's training.  be still my beating heart!!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - morning    how are you feeling? still having ms? - booo to training


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning Angel!  I am not actually sick very often but I feel scarily close to it a lot of the time    It's very weird, if anything touches my throat/neck it sets me off retching, and I mean anything, even my hair or the collar of my coat.  A tad inconvenient really


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - Well I havent heard that before, remind me of that at the meet up - will steer clear of touching your neck then    is your lovely little E back to her normal self now?


----------



## Mrs Rock

It's really flippin odd isn't it, I had it with my previous pgs too.  I'm not good with strong chemical smells like air fresheners either, and DH's deodorant has been banned!!


E is fully back to normal thanks, yay!  She's her smiley happy self and she is eating properly again, now I've just got to keep her from catching anything for 3 days so she can be well for Saturday.  I've told her before if she chews everyone's toys at baby group she catch all their lurgies, she doesn't seem to listen to me


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - you do make me laugh


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- they're good aren't they! You can attach you iPod (or similar) to them   yes sadly back to 'W' beginning of jan   , boss is being her usual awkward self and won't write anything down even though we've agreed in pinciple days/hours/duties/ money! no idea what date I'm starting back, getting together with her next week I think?!?!? 

MrsRock- how are you today sweetie?   back to work jan, really don't want to as I'm sure most people don't, and I shouldn't complain though as I get to take the boys with me, it just wasn't the plan for me to go back to work, but because of dh's work I have to   kind of got used to the idea of being lucky enough to stay at home


----------



## Angel10

KT - I had another look as I didnt realise you could attach an ipod - now I neeedd a pair for myself    am planning lots of walks, I love walking in the cold    I cant believe your 'boss' is still being so woolly - how frustrating


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I might have to pop them on my Christmas list There are some really nice ones  anyway missy...you're not telling me how you are?!?!?  

Faith- just thought I should let you know that you are a bad influence on me, I'm only looking at Christmas jumpers!   hope you're ok Hun?


----------



## Angel10

Kt - I am ok hun, just a little fecked off with the husband at the moment cos he keeps snoring    but then tells me he isnt    it is causing difficulty between us, me being an insomniac and him a snorer is so not a great combination    anndddd he has started smoking again


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, Sorry Doddy nothing exciting for me just more dialysis !!

Doddy - We went to Maldives for our honeymoon it was paradise just loved it. We did have 3 days in Dubai
on the way back as i was worried about shopping withdrawal  

Kt - Love the earmuffs sooooooooo cute I need to add them to my christmas list.

Angel -     incase you need them.   to DH I would record him during the night and play it really loud when he's trying to watch tv !

Dial - Glad dh & puddycat are on the mend. Is it today the christmas tree decorators arrive ?

Mrs Rock - Really sympathise. I remember that feeling well. Glad E is feeling better.

 to all the other lovely b&b's

Going to try a do some online christmas shopping today. I want to get my mum and sister something really special this year as a big thank you for all they have done and are doing for us. Any suggestions girls .


----------



## Angel10

Pray - can always use some hugs sweetie - thank you    I love the idea of recording dh - but I wouldnt want to stay in the room with him that long, I am at the point of wanting to throttle him    anyway - your the one that needs the hugs lady     and what a lovely thing to want to buy your mum and sister something special, what are they into - would a spa day work for them, a nice hamper with christmassy foody stuff? do they have any particular thing they like, maybe bodyshop things or a musical - help me out here lol


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh no I can't believe he's started smoking again! That's not going to help with his snoring   I like prays idea of recording him, how would he know if he was snoring or not, he's ALSLEEP!     

Pray- oh now going to Dubai on the way back from honeymoon sounds just perfect   good idea! 
Hmm spesh gifts...yes, spa day, theatre evening, have a look on those Red letter days Hun


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - Love the spa idea we all love a wee pamper and we could have a lovely girly day if we can talk dh into having the twins   going to have a look at spa days now. thanks for the idea. My brain is not working on full speed so great to get some help.


----------



## dialadink

Morning (just) chatter boxes!  

KT - Love the earmuffs... they do some lovely ones - they are so going on my list and I think I will get my nieces a pair each too!  
It's a shame about DH not reaping the rewards just yet, but I am sure it's gonna work out in the long run. Maybe then you can be a full time yummy mummy as planned. 
Can't believe your boss still isn't playing ball properly. Silly moo! At least you have verbally got it sorted.. that's a start!  

Doddy - Are you sure we can't talk you into a tree piccy? Not the new avatar pic? we could make the B&B's all xmassy!!!  
Love Love lovin the honeymoon locations. Room for a small one in ya case? I can bring earplugs!!  
Nothing much exciting going on for me today.. it IS payday though so may have to hit the shops at lunch... rude not to!  

Angel - Ooh I wouldn't be cutting hair for the serial snorer!  Cheeky so and so. Bit   he is starting to smoke again too, what's that all about? Sorry hun I know that wont be making u too chuffed with him - he's a silly sausage - u can tell him that from me!  

Mrs R - Work? Training? Yuk! Hope it's not too painful hun!!   As for this sicky neck touching thing - so no hugs, no scarves, and are we ok to wear deodorant and perfume on sat    Brightside it's all a good sign!!  

Pray - yes the christmas decorator is here - although there are no actual decorations... it's all about lights apparently - although it does look good so far. He's been doing it since 10am and so far he's only about 2 foot up (it's 12')   Rather him than me!! 
Love the girls idea of spa day, and theatre - a special day for the three of u to remember... how about a little piece of jewellery each from the babies...? Nothing OTT or too pricy, just nice to keep! 
How ru feeling anyway? xx


----------



## dialadink

'Tree Man' as I like to call him,  as just told me is going to be putting between 3000 and 3500 lights on the tree!     rather him than me for sure now!! 
He has just been telling us the secrets to tree decorating - think I will stick to my throw it at it and see routine! After several snowballs I don't care anyway!!


----------



## pray4a+

Dial - OMG guy will be there to midnight at this rate   Love the idea of a piece of jewellery from the babies. Have got some lovely cards being made for Nana & Auntie and it would be lovely to put in a keepsake piece of jewellery. Hope Mrs Rock is ok with deoderant or it could be a rather wiffy saturday   i am not feeling too bad just really tired, but everything is bearable, just about  

Angel - just been thinking you could really get your own back on the snorer with an "interesting" haircut


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- HOW MANY LIGHTS!!   any amazing tree decorating revalations at all? I think my tree will be a bit top heavy this year, need to put all my glass baubles at the top!!


----------



## dialadink

Pray - Sounds lovely getting the spesh cards too! You lovely daughter/sister!!  

KT - I know! They'll see this bad boy from space!! He was waffling on about ribbons and making sure it's not symmetrical... it all sounded a bit complicated and fussy for me, I'm a bauble and the occasional snowflake kinda girl!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - no you are right, him smoking again is peeing me off somewhat - its just so smelly and horrible, he has to go outside to smoke, why would you want to go out in the cold? I just dont understand - but he says it will help him to loose weight - go figure!!!      hope you have bought something lush over your lunch break - and you must get a picture of your enormous tree on here if you can   

KT-      at your top heavy tree this year - ohhh how exciting    is mil coming for dinner or IS she the dinner   

Pray - love the idea of an 'interesting' haircut   he lost his chance this morning as he was up late, then had a letter to write and has now had to go to work - damn


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- there's a reason our tree is put in a corner   

Angel- the mil is coming to dinner, not sure she would taste too good, a little 'bitter' maybe, and possibly a bit leathery    

Pray- those cards sound lovely Hun, don't forget to treat yourself too sweetie   you deserve something special too


----------



## Angel10

KT -  well I admire that you are even letting her in to dinner - the old cow doesnt deserve you all 

Dial - how is that tree doing?









Doddy - did you get to the travel agents at lunchtime hun?


----------



## dialadink

'Tree Man' is still doing his thing!   I'm not too impressed with the start but hey ho.. I mean Ho Ho Ho!!   I'll take a piccy later when he's done! 

Angel - How is smoking going to help him loose weight? Does he snack a lot instead of smoking? Man logic...


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - I have just chuckled at your DH, sorry!!  I always think I was thinner when I smoked but as my mum is only too happy to remind me, yes I was, when I was single and therefore I hardly bothered eating and was out drinking and dancing lots so it wasn't the smoking that made me thinner!!  Just in our minds it does!  I have been soooo tempted to start smoking again, I literally dream of smoking several times a month 
Its definitely NOT going to help with his snoring either, apparently I sounded like a freight train when I smoked  
Yep I picked up brochures, but the woman in the shop said that prices change all the time so not to take too much notice of the brochure but how will I know whether we can afford it if the price isn't accurate??!

KT - Big LOL @ your MiL being bitter & leathery!!  I'd stick with turkey if I were you 

Pray - Aww what a lush idea, spa sounds fab, and the card ideas sound great too!

Dial - How many lights??!  Bloody hells bells, this is a mammoth tree, will definitely neeeeed pics!!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Online is deffo the way to go for the honeymoon - try and go direct to the holiday company, get it booked and jobs a good 'un!  
Tree man is done - the STAR isn't what I imagined but he's done better than I would do!!! I think I should wait til its dark outside to take a pic really...  

KT - spitting feather at your MIL comment! I agree with Doddy - Turkey is the best option me thinks!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - ha ha dont apologise, though he does insist its working    do you think you miss smoking then, I am guessing you must if you dream about it! I have smoked several times, lots when I was younger and it was deemed as cool but now its just so smelly and horrible, dh has one before bed and comes to kiss me - phhewwwy I dont think so    interesting it can make you snore more too! So one helpful Travel Agent visit you had then - not    surely then can give you a rough idea, like within say 2or3hundred pounds? I am sure you will get it sorted though hun, your good at that   

Dial - aww so he didnt put a little Angel on the top then? pah! me no likey already


----------



## doddyclaire

Nah - I agree with you, it stinks, proper nasty!!  I do miss it, not sure why really when I know it stinks and taste horrid, I guess its still habit, I smoked for a shocking 24 years ( I know, I started so very young, when I was 12) so I was a smoker for more years than not!!

Dial - I think you're right, online MAY have to be the way, although DF is insisting this is one holiday we should book through an agents


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- I say stick with on line too! Thomas cook do an online match thingy I think   I know they do it with their own holidays if you find it cheaper on their website but then book it the shop, also give Trailfinders a go, they booked our entire trip hong kong, Sydney, cairns, Tokyo, and they were amazing! 

Dial- Yes need a pic! I'm imagining lots of lights and no baubles!  

Angel- Yer poooooey! Not what you want just before you go to bed


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - goodness starting at 12? well there must have been a reason for it but more importantly you dont smoke today - and thats great    Ok well I am going to have to go with Al on this one, I also think it should be done through an agent - just a question of finding the right one! nothing wrong with getting ideas off the net then you get a rough idea on price but in all honesty I would think an agent would be better if only for the extra safety if anything goes wrong then you can go back to them about it! Hope that dosent sound too defeatist - its not meant to, more that I want you to have the best Honeymoon in the history of all Honeymoons


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- http://honeymoons.trailfinders.com/

/links


----------



## Angel10

Kt - ohhh I had to take a look at that link too...

Doddy - I may have to change my mind    besides, if Dial wants to go then I want to go too - and our opinion counts


----------



## dialadink

If this is becoming a b&b'S Holiday maybe your only option is Scotland for a visit to Pray and Jack!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Woop!  Back from training and have completed my CPD for this year hooray!  It's been hanging over my head gettting it done as I have to arrange for MIL to babysit specially any time there's a suitable lecture and now it's done    


Doddy, 12 oh my you were hard core.  My Dad maintains he started smoking at 9, sadly I believe him.  Well done on stopping.  My whole family are hopeless addicts I'm afraid.  I am addicted to my daily Costa coffee but nothing more noxious thankfully.  



KT so do you work in a nursery then?  Sorry we both have to go back    but as you say I guess everybody feels that way don't they.


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Oooh good call!!  I'll look them up tonight!

LOL - at this rate Alan may as well not come along if you're all gonna be there 

Angel - i'm not proud of starting so young, peer pressure at school, plus my mum & brothers all smoked, so it was all around me, but I am glad I stopped and it was fairly painless 

Mrs Rock - Yay!!  Well done, whatever CPD is??!  LOL!!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - hmmm yes what is CPD   

Doddy - I didnt want you to feel any shame in it poppet


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sorry, it's Continuing Professional Development.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Just realised that's probably still as clear as mud isn't it?!  I have to do 14 hours of training every year in an area of law relevant to my practice.  There, sorry you asked now aren't you


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - mmmmm yep    seriously though, if its part of what you do then thats great, and its done and now you can put your feet up


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> If this is becoming a b&b'S Holiday maybe your only option is Scotland for a visit to Pray and Jack!!


Even if we dont go there for Doddys honeymoon - I think this is something we nneeeedddd to do girls!!!


----------



## dialadink

I would love to - but it would need a mighty lot of planning what with babies, tx's etc.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - yeah thats true    and the tree looks - well huge and silver!


----------



## doddyclaire

WHIT WHOOO!!  Look at that for a tree eh Dial!!

Bloody impressive!!


----------



## dialadink

It's just lights... it's actually hurting my eyes!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - ohhh thats not good babe


----------



## Angel10

Pray - I am reading a very sweet little booked, ironically about a lady who has ivf but its based in scotland and it makes scotland out to be such a lovely homely place, and i thought of you. Have you ever lived anywhere else?


----------



## Angel10

'ALL BY MYSELF' dont wanna be 'ALL BY MYSELF' sung in my best voice


----------



## Faithope

Christmas Tree Is Up!!!!!!  Glad you are thinking Xmas jumpers too *KT*   We should have all turned up on Saturday in xmas jumpers 

Will take a picture and use it as my avatar 

Big hello to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- wow nice tree! Pretty lights!  

Doddy- he are you getting on with the honeymoon hunt? 

MrsRock- glad your training is all done and out of the way   I'm a Nanny Hun  

Angel- here I am! Did ya miss me   

Faith- yay to having ya tree up!


----------



## Faithope

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/knitwear/black-snowman-knit-bobble-jumper_263645601 I want one!

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- definitely christmasy that one! I was thinking more sparkly


----------



## Angel10

Faith - oh I do like the snowman one, oh if only we had thought of this earlier we could all have tuned up with a different one on....I may have to go on the hunt for one with a christmas angel on still    loving your tree too!


KT - course i missed ya    so what you got planned tomoz?? x


----------



## doddyclaire

Sorry - was shakin my booty at Zumba!!  Can't believe its nearly a year since I was last there, man it was fast!!!  Gonna ache like a barsteward int' mornin!!

Faithope - Love the tree   I wanna xmas jumper now  

Angel - Hehe we should book a karaoke bar for the next meet up - you can proper belt it out then!!

KT - Hunt was going well thanks, found a decent-ish one for under £4k - just need to find the money now   #wheresmylottowin?!

Early night me thinks, nunnite ladees  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   I'm taking the boys to get weighed at clinic in the morning, and then the dreaded mil is coming over   are you seeing/seen your Wayne this week Hun? 

Doddy- oh we'll neeeeed details   night night sweetie


----------



## Angel10

KT - Oh good luck getting the boys weighed, how do they do it now they are getting bigger? am keeping it   about mil   saw Wayne monday and back again on friday  

Doddy - glad you enjoyed zumba and as for honeymoon yes we neeedd details andddd a pic of your tree  

I have been kicked out of bed for having alot of gas    makes a change me keeping his lordship awake


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Angel- oh how revenge is sweet   you let rip girl, then tell him you'll stop when he stops snoring!  
And they still weigh the boys on the baby scales, I think until they are able to stand on their own, it'll be interesting to see how the crawling has made a difference to their weight   and as for mil, I decided to do lunch for her today, as I had a bit of a dodgy tummy after she bought lunch last week, dh was worried she was trying to poison me


----------



## dialadink

Ooh kt - don't leave the mil alone near ur cup or plate pet! Still not a bad idea to try it on her!!  

Angel - morning farty pants! Cheeky dh! He's got no room to complain!  

Doddy - where's the honeymoon u have seen Hun?? xx


----------



## Angel10

Morning from little miss farty pants   

KT - Interesting how I got kicked out of bed huh    oh well, only 1 more night then I get 4nights of the bed all to myself - ohhhh yessss    oh it will be interesting to see what the boys weigh now they are on the move    as for the mil and poisioning - well we know she has previous on it    defo make lunch yourself hun   

Dial - how you doing this morning hun? got your shades on ready for your rather bright chrimbo tree?    

Doddy - yeah Mrs F to be - we neeeddd details x

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Angel - Haha - gas him out babe!! Hopefully he'll get the message!

KT - Good luck with the MiL, slip her some laxatives in her tea  That should do the trick!

Morning Dial 

Ok ok, so I was looking at this place, mainly because its relatively cheaper than the rest, http://www.kuoni.co.uk/en/holiday/indian-ocean/mauritius/accommodation/pages/silver-beach.aspx
A lot of reviews i've read of places in Maldives say service isn't good and staff are rude, so that has kind of put me off a bit, so am focusing on Mauritius but there are lots of other good deals on Travelbag, i've requested brochure from Trailfinders *Katy* 

/links


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - Oh my - it looks AMAZING and straight from the hotel to the beach and gotta say I think that is a pretty good price also. I love the tripadvisor too, as you get honest opinions also. What does df think?


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls
I am reading every day I promise,just not got the time to properly post to you all. 


Doddy - your honeymoon plans sound amazing, maldives or martitus ...either will be heavenly I'm sure! X



Dial - that crimbo tree looks amazing at your workplace! Looking forward to seeing u again & getting the train with you.x


Angel - Haha, your bottom activities sound like mine! Serves DH right for waking u with his snoring!x


Faith - loving the xmas jumpers! Excited to meet you on sat for the first time!x


Pray - yoyr gorgeous babies make me smile! How are u feeling at the minute? x


MrsE - very pleased your bloods are coming back good. i remember finding any sort of air freshener or perfume sickening! X


Zoe - how's the work going? By the sounds of things - very boring! Can't wait to meet Archie, sad that he won't meet DB 


Kt - oh god, the dreaded mil......does she have a broomstick? Bet the boys will have lost a bit of weight with their crawlingà can't waitto meet the famous little munchkins.x


Afm - still in a state of sleepless zombieness! So excuse the sight of me on Saturday! Off for a walk in a bit with my brother and Alfie, its a lovely bright (cold) winters day here. X


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I am sooooooo looking forward to seeing you again    sorry we wont meet DB this time, but totally understand why hun - I hope things are getting a little easier for your family. Looking at what you have put on ** dh's Grandad was a much loved man - big hugs to you all sweetheart


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning Lolli!!  Looking forward to giving you big squeezes Saturday!!

Angel - He hasn't looked   He's doing his usual thing of head up bum regarding money, I had to remind him yesterday that i've now forked out over £2.5k on the wedding and so far he's paid none, my savings are almost gone for this year, and I need his input - little bit pee'd about that tbh


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - oh bugger    how frustrating for you and I too would be pee'd off with him. Sounds like a chat is in order!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm back! 

Doddy- yay to the honeymoon   looks beautiful! Now...with df having his head up his   are you sure you don't want the girls to go with you??  

Lolli- huge hugs to you and love to all the family   looking forward to giving you a kt cuddle on sat  

Angel- 4 nights of cosy bed all to yourself! Luffly   what's on the agenda for today then?  


I got the boys weighed, one has put on 4oz and the other has put on 3oz, couldn't tell you which was which, need to look in their books   Anyhoo, the healthcare team have asked me to go to a meeting on monday morning, all to do with the groups and services they provide, I think they have probably sussed that I voice my opinions if asked   will be nice to be involved


----------



## jack12

Afternoon girls!!!!!! Just came on to say hope you all have a wicked time on saturday..........so wish i could be there to meet you all  Hope you all have a safe journey, lotsa cuddles and a right good laugh!! LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon yall  

Will you  girls be at the meetup after 3pm? My elephant-sized German class runs from 10am to 15h15, hence all I can do is run from there (in South Kensington) to the meetup point...

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies !!!! (don't care that it's afternoon  )

doddy,ooooh love the look of honeymoon, we almost got married in the maldives but mauritus looks absolutely stunning too, can't wait to see your ring in person too this weekend  

kt, pants about work in january but at least the boys are with you too   as for your mil...what can I say, some people are lucky to have lovely mil's you and I aren't one of then  

ale, no idea what time people will be drifting off at the weekend, like dial mentioned just give one us a call, I have no need to rush off but am also not of clubbing all night, think they may frown on me wearing my baby in to a club  

jack, wish you were there too, but thanks for the wishes,  how are you??  

catherine, eeek due date today, ridiculous how excited I am for you  

pray, lovely ideas given about special prezzies for you mum and sister, enjoy every moment with your gorgeous babies  

lolli, I will miss DB this weekend but will be fab to catch up  

angel,   to your dh, smokey, snorey monkey! you must have the patience of a saint, I used to smoke but now find the smell awful, I can smell it a mile off too, my brother smokes but when we visit he doesn't smoke in the house a week beforehand and smokes outside while we are there too, all without a word from me, now there's someone who maes life much easier (not like my bil who smokes like a chimney and b!tches why we don't come over   - we rise above)

mrs r, fab news on your bloods, hope the smells don't overcome you at the weekend, they used to get to me too, but never had the neck thing, what happens why e is clinging on??  

dial, love the tree it is fantastic, you'll need sunglasses for work  

faith, love your tree too, think dh was hoping to get ours yesterday but I told him next week instead, mean aren't I, it was late and I was tired  

sorry I didn't get on yesterday, had a lush mini weekend, picked up the baby carrier for the weekend, visited nice family and went to sing and sign, sounds busy but wasn't really, just nice pottering about! yeay, I have a new phone now so will get myself sorted to be a better posted, so relieved to not need my mum's old [email protected] phone   

 

TWO SLEEPS LEFT - EEEEEEK!!!!!!


----------



## zoe25

See this.....this is me posting from my neeeew tellingphone.....let the typos begin again :-D


----------



## Angel10

zoe25 said:


> See this.....this is me posting from my neeeew tellingphone.....let the typos begin again :-D


You do make me laugh


----------



## Faithope

*zoe*  Babywearing in a nightclub   thanks for lovin my tree  I love it too 

*doddy*  you are spending just your money on the wedding  how does that work? DH and I have a shared account-I earn in a year, what my DH earns in 3 months  So I spend 'his money' while he earns it 

*Jack*  hello xxx

*KT* Ah bless, can't wait to have a squeeze of those gorgeous boys  and you of course  

*Angel*  Yep you finally get to meet me-poor sod 

Big  to all not mentioned xxx

AFM I am so excited about Saturday


----------



## jack12

hi zoe......yea am actually feeling ok at the moment thanks hun. Am absolutly huge but not really moving much from sofa these days lol. hope work is gettin into routine again and that archie is looking forward to his first xmas xxxxx

faithhope...hi mate!! I love your tree too. Am getting me decs up on monday i think. Gotta get DP up the loft but hes working such alot that i aint seen much of him. Xmas will officially start when my garland goes over the fireplace....love it....feels dead cosy xx

Angel......eh up me duck xxxxxxxx

Doddy....ya honeymoon sounds bloody gorgeous. I went to cromer for mine  should havre left ex hubby there when i had chance lolol xxxxxxx

Having xmas pud and custard tonite, yum yum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Jack - ello me lovely christmas pud    how you doing hun?   

Faith -    I am looking forward to meeting you, you cant be that bad


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all!  

Ale- hey sweetie   I meant to reply to your ** message but obviously didn't   really sorry poppet   I would imagine that we would still be there after 3, but the best thing to do is probably text a few of us (just in case it's poop reception   ) and we'll give you a heads up on where we're at?   shame you can't get out of the lesson  

Jack- hello Hun! Lovely to see you poppet   so glad you're feeling good at the mo, not long now!  

Zoe- yay for the new phone!!!   sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday  

Faith- Yay!          


Angel- hey gorgeous! What ave you been up to today Hun? Busy busy?    

Dial-  

Doddy- hey chick  

Lolli-  

Hi to everyone else! Big


----------



## Angel10

KT - Ohhhh my day has been too exciting for words, ironing this morning, cut dh's hair, hoovered through the house, had a shower, had a disagreement with dh, made up with dh, went out for afternoon tea then back home and started to cook dinner - its all go being a domestic genious you know







 good news is ds has decided he cant afford to move out for at least 18months  well thats if I dont drive him  before then!!! soooo you survived MIL? strewth woman how do you do it


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- blimmey! and there was me thinking I'd done alot   yes survived the mil   she had seen the 'prodigal' first born son last night so she was in quite a good mood, seriously thought about spitting in her panini though  
Your dh being a pain in   ?


----------



## dialadink

Erm, has anyone else seen a forecast for SNOW on Saturday?


----------



## dialadink

Oh, and 

HELLO!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hellooooo! And errr NO!


----------



## Angel10

KT - just the usual Male non understanding of wifey with hormones raging through her body type thing - I mean whats to not understand      as for the MIL - please never ever let me meet her   

Dial - er snow no, I dont think so! I hope not so............


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- derrrr men   honestly, do they never learn


----------



## Angel10

KT - it appears not    he has a rubbish memory - oh well until when it comes to    then he remembers 'exactly' when, why and how we last done it    funny thing he is - so what do you think about my ds staying home for a while longer? I know he wanted to move out but him and his friend really cant afford to yet, not until they have saved some money - can you tell I am a little relived


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I meant I say   I think it's great that your ds is staying at home for a whie longer, sensible   no point him stretching himself to do it   make the most of those 18 months Hun!


----------



## Angel10

KT -    you funny thing    yeah I feel the same but just needed to hear it from you


----------



## Angel10

Ohhh just finished my first glass of red for a while - feeling all warm and fuzzy    think I am off for a little top up - be back later, probably after I get kicked out of bed for being windy again


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- blimmey luv your only just topping up?   hee hee you go girly


----------



## zoe25

glad I amuse ladies, I swear laughter is the best medicine 

not wanting any snow to ruin by train plans, not bothered after that, prefer snow to rain 

angel, glad you ds is sticking around a bit longer and flippin' heck busy busy today 

kt,


Ktcuddles said:


> seriously thought about spitting in her panini though


 that seriously tickled me 

jack, glad you and the sofa are getting along well, shame about dp working so much, but needs must. As for work...hmmmm....used to the routine (and don't like it but tough!) would be good if they actually gave me some decent work though! 

evening everyone else, no idea the last time i was up so late and on that note I'm off to sleepy byes


----------



## pray4a+

HI girls, just a quicky to say hope you all have a fantastic time on saturday will be with you in spirit and of course I will need step by step details of all the happenings  

Love to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe-   

Pray- aww bless you hunny, we'll be thinking of you sweetie, and sending you tons of hugs, and squidges for your beautiful bubbas   hope you managed to sort prezzies out for your mum and sister?   take care of you poppet!


----------



## Angel10

looks like i am the last one up   anyhow.....

Dial thanks for throwing a clanger in though looking out at all our cars i have a horrid feeling you will be right  

Pray I dont think you realise how much you are and will be missed on saturday..... we will meet one day babe, of that i am sure  

zoe am totes looking forward to seeing you, sooooo much to tell ya along with smuggles for you and my delicios nephew


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

No,  I'm up!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just checked the weather for London on Saturday and there's no mention of snow unti Monday


----------



## Angel10

KT - hope you havent been 'up' all night   

Frost is horrible.....its out in the cold for me to de-frost some cars  

Morning everyone else


----------



## Faithope

it's minus 6 in Oxford at the moment  I much prefer this to the floods....

See you Tomorrow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

only -2 here! Positively scorching   well, at least its sunny and crisp! 

Angel- no not been 'up' all night   why are you Defrosting cars? That's a blue job! 

Faith- morning!


----------



## Angel10

KT - cos I's nice and dh is still in bed   

oh yeah - tomorrow is nearly here


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- yes you is! You is luffly!  

1 more sleep!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Yep snow IS forecast for tomorrow although that could well just be sleet by the time tomorrow gets here!

Hate to put a spanner in the works - and I need your opinions, but I have woken up with a croaky sore throat, it doesn't really bother me but of course I am more worried about passing bugs onto our beaut nephews tomorrow, so mummies please say if you'd rather i stay away.....  xx

Oh...did anyone else check out last night for clear visibility of Jupiter??  It was there, just to the right of the moon - I know Angel thinks I was tripping on something


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

doddy, no spanner at all, we aren't bothered about a sore throat, if you're lucky archie might share a little cough your way   will definintely have to wear flatter boots, hadn't really thought about that until this morning  

angel, definitely an angel, I hate defrosting cars, bit more entertaining now trying to do that and get the car warm enough so little legs doesn't freeze - we have LOTS of blankets  

faith, -3 here this morning  

not bothered if there's snow, not changing my plans for tomorrow now, waaaay too excited for that


----------



## Mrs Rock

Don't stay away on my account Doddy!


KT I was up in the small hours too, E was having party hour in her cot again, she hasn't done that for a while.  She is almost as noisy when she's playing happily like that as when she's crying.  Why were you up late?


I have my scan this evening at 7pm, I brought it forward from Monday.  My hcg numbers have slowed a lot and this could be completely normal and nothing to worry about, hopefully it is, but it spooked me a bit and the clinic have been asking for a scan all week anyway so decided to have it rather than wait for Monday and worry all weekend.


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, oooh I really hope the scan goes well this evening, I'll be checking in all evening to check, everything crossed for you! cheeky e having a party last night does she not realise that it is on saturday


----------



## doddyclaire

Thats all good then!!

Mrs Rock - So pleased you're having scan tonight, a little bit of reassurance doesn't hurt 

Angel - If i'd have known, you could have popped round and defrosted mine too 
Do you wanna text me what carriage you're on the train tomorrow, then I can get in the right one at Inbredswich?!


----------



## dialadink

Hello me lovelies! 

So, is all the planning planned? Everything sorted... ? It's nearly time.   I spent all last night thinking it was Friday night and was very disappointed when I realised it wasn't  

Doddy - Just try not to ram your tongue down any throats and I think we should be ok!  

Mrs R - I am sure I remember something about it being normal for the HCG to slow at 6 weeks onwards so please don't fret. Glad u r getting your scan though - make sure you let us know. xxx  
As for little miss E - Zoe's right - she was warming up for Saturday i'm sure!!  

Zoe - Ooh I reckon heels could be out of the question this time... don't need any slippages - especially not wit little legs on board!!   So looking forward to squidging that handsome little man tomorrow!  

Kt - Whats all this about MIL having form for poisoning? Have I missed something 

Angel - Ahh, you are too good to that hubby of yours... defrosting the car is deffo his job. Not that I drive.. so not something I have to worry about!!    LOL. 

So there's us lot freezing our   off and just think Jen and co will be basking in the heat in oz. Not jealous! So not jealous.. nut uh! Not me!!


----------



## zoe25

dialadink said:


> Jen and co will be basking in the heat in oz. Not jealous! So not jealous.. nut uh! Not me!!


 I'm not jealous either    

is it nearly home time yet, then I can finish packing and sleep and it will be saturday


----------



## dialadink

Not yet  ..... but only 4 hrs 35 mins and counting for me!!


----------



## doddyclaire

I'm not jealous either   !!

Well at least its lunchtime, having a wander across to the canteen as its fish n chip Friday 

Dial - I'll do my best to hold back  !!


----------



## Faithope

I have 3 hours to go until my weekend starts   I have sorted what I am wearing (yes I am sad) and I have walked the route 20 times courtesy of google and we will all have charged phones, should I take a wrong turn and end up in Soho    

Best get back to work, be back later xxxx


----------



## Angel10

zoe25 said:


> dialadink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jen and co will be basking in the heat in oz. Not jealous! So not jealous.. nut uh! Not me!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not jealous either
Click to expand...

How could we be jealous of that beautiful sunshiney weather - I mean its not as if its cold here is it


----------



## Angel10

Anyhow - is it possible to actually fell sick with it excitement    is that sad or what   

Doddy - damn no snogging on the train for us then petal    and yes of course I will let you know what carriage I am in - and dont laugh, um where will the number be?    still thinking you were on some kind of jupiter and mars trip last night, what with that and the waxing and waning of the moon   

Dial - bummer to thinking today was saturday    but look at it positively, you can get excited all over again    so looking forward to seeing you my little bundle of gorgeousness   

Faith - Am I to wear my highest heels to hug you? Or shall we have a sitting down hug instead   

Zoe - you will require from behind hugs   

Mrs R - gentle hugs required without the touching of the collar for you    also hope your scan goes well hun    

Lots of different hugs are going to be required - but whichever way its nearly HUGGLES time - 24 hours and most of us will be together


----------



## dialadink

what about my hugs?? what kind do i get


----------



## zoe25

Angel10 said:


> Zoe - you will require from behind hugs


 it must be me but that sounds rude 

dial, you get lots of massive hugs and maybe a bit of face sucking from archie (you will probably see what I mean tomorrow!)

I love saying tomorrow today  

doddy, jealous of your fish and chips (except my gall stones don't like them!), no time to pick up junk food today so had healthy fruit (which was tasty but not the same as a bot of choc!)

rachel, oooooh had jelly tots and tootie frooties yesterday and couldn't help but think of you


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - I thought that too - rude Angel!!  LOL!  Best she leaves "Desire" at home eh 
Had jacket spud in the end.....thought it would be slightly healthier!



Angel - The carriage letter will be by the door on the outside and same inside  
So....did you Google waxing & waning?!


----------



## Mrs Rock

"from behind hugs" - I'm sorry but that made me spit my tea


----------



## dialadink

She's a bit rude sometimes our Angel.  

Girls, need advice... Had a call from hosp re: my hysto... I can have it quick (whenever that is) if I have no ga or I wait til early spring with GA... What do u think...


----------



## zoe25

sorry dial no idea, I've never had one, doodles has I think so may be of more use than me (GA sounds good but guess it would depend on how long it would take for recovery/ any answers...)


----------



## dialadink

It's funny as my heart sank at the thought of waiting even longer to have more tx... guess that's a good sign that i'm moving on with the healing process... 
Maybe I am getting carried away as we potentially still have a lot of answers to find anyway. I wish it was as simple as feeling ready for tx and going for it..


----------



## zoe25

mine would have sank too but maybe it's worth thinking and quizzing the hospital about...if the hysto is done in the spring then you could also maybe have all the other tests done by then too and have a better idea of what's what........I really wish is was as simple as feeling ready for tx and going for it for you too


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial honey I had mine under GA but i'm not sure there was any great benefit of GA to me personally - longer recovery time etc etc, I would ask them how quick ( don't wanna ruin Xmas) and if they're not using GA what level of sedation are you gonna get - it may be uncomfy with them poking & scraping around in there, although probably not as acutely painful as egg collection!!  xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - I echo Doddy - if its going to be uncomfortable then GA sounds a darn sight better but on the flip side if they are talking 'months' sooner then you should certainly consider it babe - I think a little more detail from the clinic needs to be got before you make any kind of decision    and you my lady will have any kinda hug you like - though I am fearing the one from behind is not preferable   

You lot are the 'rude' ones - I said it cos Zoe will have little Archie attached to her front so behind hugs will be required tut tut tut


----------



## Angel10

Oh and Dial - its good to see you are already 'considering' futher tx    luv ya lots   

Mrs R - hope your scan goes well later hun


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* Sitting down hugs  I am 6ft and I am used to bending for hugs so don't worry  At least none of you will miss me in the crowds 

*dial* I have no advise as I haven't had one although by monday afternoon I may have more of an idea as this is on my list of things to ask 

*Mrs R* Thinking of you this evening, hope all is well and you get to see it all 

*doddy* You can pass your germs on to me-I could do with a duvet day 

Big hi to all not mentioned 

So are we meeting outside the restaurant at about 11.45 ish ladies??


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial I've had one under GA and one under sedation.  For me sedation is exactly like GA, I go off to sleep and don't remember a thing afterwards, but recovery is much quicker than from GA.  So I prefer sedation.  The question I'd be asking is whether they'll be able to do more extenstive looking around and scraping under GA than they will under sedation, as my experience was that the GA one made me bleed for 2 weeks afterwards but after the sedation one I just had 2 days of light spotting.  So one was obviously much more full on than the other, but I don't know if that is generally the case or just what happened in my case.


----------



## Mrs Rock

So, we saw a heartbeat which is    but the dates are a little out, dating 6w 1 day when it should be 6w 6 days.  Hopefully this is nothing to worry about and they said it is difficult to be accurate about the size this early on.


----------



## zoe25

Mrs rock, FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! Im so pleased and relieved for you, im surethey will keep an eye on the dates x x off to finish bedtime and pack just neede to see you update


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thak you Zoe    Trying to relax now.  See you tomorrow have a good trip xx


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - fab news! Thanks for ur feedback... Will speak to hosp more next week. xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock, fab news am sure dates arent so key right now,


See you tomorrow!!!  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just a quickie until later! 

Doddy- croaky ay   sexy! No worries from me Hun  

Dial- big  

MrsRock- I'm so pleased the scan was good sweetie, yay a little heartbeat  

Angel-    

Hi to everyone else  

Like I say I'll be back later...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

HUGGLES TOMORROW!


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> HUGGLES TOMORROW!


    Excited muchly   

Mrs R - great news on your scan hun


----------



## dialadink

Tree is up!  

I begin meeting up for the meet up in less than 12 hours.... 

GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Luverly tree hunny, i'll try and snap mine tonight 

xx


----------



## dialadink

Can't sleep - too excited!    

Be prepares for black circles I've been awake on n off all night! 
Eeeeewk I'll see many of u very soon.  

I've dipped a foot out of bed and it's a tad cold so looks like I'll be in full on puffa coat today! 
Dh's only words when he left for work were, wrap up and be careful. Ahhhh 

But          yay today's the day chicks! xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Dial-              
It is a touch chilly! I've been outside in my pj's to turn the boiler on, will explain that one when I see you!


----------



## Faithope

Morning!!!!

 Wrap up warm ladies  xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Had a lovely day thanks to all you special girls, what would I do without you


----------



## Angel10

What would we do without you too Mrs P   

Wonderful day girls - am sooooo tired though I can hardly type


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Awww   early night for you mrs!


----------



## Angel10

Has anyone had an upset tummy? Im not feeling too great


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh no!   you poor thing, maybe you're coming down with something? Maybe That's why you're so tired   Hope it passes after a good nights sleep Hun


----------



## Angel10

Could be, just hope i havent passed anything on! are you ok hun? the underground was rather traumatic huh?    was concerned about you on your own


----------



## Itgetsbetter

I'm glad you special ladies are all home safe and had a good day.

Angel, maybe the excitement of the day may have caused your upset stomach. What did you eat ?


----------



## Angel10

Rach maybe babe, i do suffer from ibs so could be a touch of that! How are you lovely? your turn for huggles next week   


Did anyone hear from Ale?


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - sorry you're feelin poop, i'm ok only a tad tired so maybe something you ate?
Hope you feel better in morning


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ange- yes I'm ok thanks Hun, it was a bit crazy, I was so worried for the boys but they were so good   they went to sleep for the rest of the journey home, had about 1& half hours play with daddy, and then went to bed without any problems bless them   did you go to westfields in the end Hun? We're you and the girls ok on your journey home?  

Rachel- hey gorgeous!  We're looking forward to seeing you next Saturday Hun! How's things?  Any updates for us?  Dh? Your baby boy?  

And no, I didn't hear from Ale, hope she's ok?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- hope you get a good nights sleep too poppet   didn't get to chat much to you today


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - how you doing gorgeous? Im ok, tired and tummy bit dodgy but still up and determined to finish me wine lol   


KT - those boys are so adorable and a credit to you - tatty teddy outfits made my day love love love tatty teddy   glad they got some daddy time too, how is dh? I think it was hard for everyone to get proper chats in especially with the bloody thunder sound effects    remind me never to go there again


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- thanks hunny   dh is fine thanks (must have had a good day   ) I think The rainforest cafe itself is lovely, but maybe better on a tuesday in the middle of march! Is was very chaotic in there! The restaurant we went to after was lovely   Is your dh on nights now Hun? Are you having to keep your own bed warm


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- sorry Hun I've only just seen your text   sorry I didn't reply, didn't hear it go off     hope you're ok sweetie?   looking forward to seeing you again next Saturday too! Thanks again for the dress, dh liked it, will try it on tomorrow and take a piccy for you all to see (if it looks good   )


----------



## Angel10

Yes his on nights, ds is out in colchester and im all snuggled in my bed without worrying about gas or snoring    oh am looking forward to a piccy in your dress too so glad it works


----------



## Angel10

ps it WILL look good beautiful mumma xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh i hope so, i really love it...Mmm we'll see   enjoy all that bed to yourself!   sweet dreams poppet


----------



## Angel10

Have faith sweetie...nighty night


----------



## Angel10

Bloody wide awake now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Get counting those sheep!


----------



## Angel10

Not working, am still awake, hate myself sometimes


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Pants nights sleep!  

Kt - it's a lush dress and I'm sure ur gonna look stunning!   
Glad dh likes it too!  
Was worried about u and those gorgeous tatty teddies at the station. Pleased u made it home safe AND with daddy play time too.  

Doddy - how was the mulled wine? Bet that went down a treat when it's so  

Angel - sometimes its so nice to have all the space u want. The second dh gets up he says I automatically roll into his side of the bed!   u should deffo get a hot water bottle just to warm the bed for ya!  
Not loving the lack of sleep though... Do u think it's cos u know ur boys r out or just one of those rubbish sleepless nights? Ru still feeling like u have a dicky tummy? 
Hope not.  

It's a shame ale didn't make it in the end.  

Those long tables aren't great for a good catch up are they? Didnt gwt to chat to everyone   was fab to see everyone though. Deffo think it should more than an annual thing. Really liked that 2nd place though. Nice atmosphere and staff... Must remember that one! 

Lolli - how was DB when u got in? Did she miss mumma?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Dial- sorry you had such a pants nights sleep Hun   hope you get some napage in today   I was a bit worried I would get stuck on the wrong side of the platform when we got off, but luckily we didn't   the staff at the staion were a bit slow on the up take though, and we waited at the barrier for what felt like ages before a lovely lady went and had a word  

Angel-   dial could be right about your boys not being there you know   I don't seep when my dh is not at home   hope you are asleep now though!  

Lolli- I hope you managed to get more than 3 hours sleep last night too poppet


----------



## Faithope

Morning   xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning  

Dial - sorry you had a pants nite   maybe it was the msg in your chinese keeping you awake   yep mulled wine was a winner, he put it on in the slow cooker when i texted that we were on train so  it was perfect by the time i got in and just what i needed  

Angel - sorry you too had a rubbish night, is your tummy any better?  Must admit i love having the bed to myself, its a bloody luxury in my book  

KT - mornin hun, glad you got back ok, hope you are feeling a bit better too darlin.  Am sure you will look even more gorgeous in that lovely dress!! Sorry we didnt get chance to chat, next time i'm sitting next to you  

Faithope - morning hun  

Well i thought Rainforest cafe was great, apart from being booted out!! But yeah that last bar was a good find, think the manager was besotted with your boys KT!!!

Throat is raging this morning and glands are like a pair of walnuts, cant even speak  !!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - Fancy leaving u waiting at the barrier!!   can't get the staff!
U would have been proud of me eating another dinner last nite  
What's ya plan for the rest of the weekend? xx

Doddy - yeah, could have been that cheeky ****** choo.   tasted yum tho. 
Hope ur throats better soon, mind u better to get the lurgy out the way before crimbo!!  

Morning faith - did those boys get any shopping done yesterday? U should have given them a list!  
Did u all have a mooch about together too? 
U might have gathered that we ended up being kicked out... Apparently we couldn't have our table any longer as people were waiting!! bit cheeky as we were still ordering. Never mind, 
Hope we see u again soon! xx 

Good job we didn't have too many buggies with all those stations being lift-less!!   think the boys enjoyed their unexpected rides tho!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- morning! Oh yes! What DID the boys get? We neeeeeed to know!  

Doddy-   Bet that mulled wine was just the thing when you got in   Maybe would help ease the throat with some more later? Hope you feel better Hun  

Dial- That's my girl!   knew you wouldn't let me down   I ate again too   wouldn't have been nice for dh to eat alone  

I have to say I have just emailed the rainforest cafe, with a...hhhum...list of things that can be improved


----------



## dialadink

Kt - hope u included something Bout all that food that was under the table... WHEN WE GOT THERE  
Also, might be worth pointing out its -2 out there and putting that waiter in shorts was just irresponsible!!  
Ur such a good wife eating again to save dh eating alone! 
Was it his turn to sort out the boiler this morning, what with u having an injury?!?!


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> Was it his turn to sort out the boiler this morning, what with u having an injury?!?!


Ohhh yes KT how is that horrific wound you got at the Rainforest? - I hope you mentioned THAT also in your email  have you tried the dress on hun? 

Dial - morning lovely, thanks for being some company in the night - eughhh feeling 'ruff'' this morning!

Doddy - poor you and your throat being worse  thanks again for being my travel buddy yesterday 

Faith - morning hun


----------



## doddyclaire

Good call Katy, let us know what they say!


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Good on you for sending the email  The boys bought nothing but had been to Nike town and had a list of things they like...  Walking back was a nightmare-I was bashed and couldn't see the floor for people  Then waited about 35minutes for the coach which are meant to be every 15minutes  It was lovely to meet you and the boys 

*Doddy* I didn't have your moby number so couldn't text you but it was lovely to meet you too  Love the jumper!!

*Angel* What wound ?? 

*dial* I headed straight for Hyde park to get the coach but got dragged into Footlocker and DS showed me a jacket (£169) and basketball trainers (£115)  that he would like  the sales assistant in there seemed to have forgot that an excuse me is better than SHOVING me out of the way 

DH is complaining of sore legs this morning  he is used to sitting on his **** all day long whereas I am on my feet from waking until bedtime


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   I'd forgotten about 'that' food   and those shorts!!!!   no I had to sort the boiler out this morning   unfortunately managed to put dh in a fowl mood as we're running out of oil Though   are you having a lazy one today Hun? we're having 'Christmas day' today, with the family I used to work for, the middle one is off to France to be a chalet maid for six months on Tuesday  

Angel- No haven't tried the dress on yet   due to dh being in such a fowl mood, I have left him in his study...alone!!!!   will try it n after the boys have gone to bed this evening   how's the tummy? 

Doddy- I will do!  

Faith- was lovely to meet you too Hun! Was such a long time coming!!!   and how much for those things your son likes   And oh dear your poor dh   Pain about the coach but at least you had company while you waited


----------



## BathBelle

Evening girls,

It was great seeing most of you yesterday. I had a lovely time.  We shouldn't leave it so long next time.  

 to all.


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls, 

I'm home! Absolutely loved seeing u all yesterday, I can honestly say your all fab and I think the world of you all (and all those who couldn't make it) 


DB screaming now, so trying diff tactic tonight as had 3 hours sleep again last night! 


huggles  to all xxx


----------



## Faithope

I have my Followup tomorrow afternoon, will let you know how that goes (  the consultant has news that will make me have some hope...)

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Kt - merry Christmas     

Angel - did u manage to catch up on any sleep? x

Lolli - lovely to see u. Shame u still went sleepless last night. Did the MIL not work a miracle  

Belle - wish I got to chat to u more... Next time!! xx

Faith - will be thinking of u tomorrow. I hope there is positive info for u.


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - good luck tomorrow hun x

Think i'm goin back to bed, feelin very fluey today


----------



## Angel10

Faith - wishing you all the very best for tomorrow hun - go with all your questions you have and dont leave until you are happy with the answers, make the most of that time - let us know when you can   

Belle - it was lovely to see you too, felt like I had my back to you most of the time, so sorry for that    and I agree it needs to be more often and anything to avoid London around Christmas has only got to be a bonus as the babies will become more and more active and will need space to move around - its gonna get messy    also bet you were glad to get home cos I can imagine you missed little Ed loads   

Lolli - we got your back sweetheart - stick with it - its gotta be worth it    

KT - is dh out of the study yet?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Belle-   I agree! Maybe a summer meet too?!  

Lolli- Oh hunny   you must be exhausted   Good luck with the new tactic Hun   hope it works! 

Faith- hope all goes ok at your FU tomorrow, and they are able to give you some positive news, let us know Hun  

Dial-   ho ho ho! Just going to try the dress on...watch this space...

Doddy- you poor luv   dose yourself up and take a sicky tomorrow, have a duvet day   hope you feel better soon gorgeous  

Angel- yes we've been out and he was fine, came home and is grumpy again   am ignoring it!   did you have a lush lazy day? How are you feeling?


----------



## Angel10

KT - men    ......and drum roll please, KT get that dress on and show us how goorgeus ya are


----------



## dialadink

Kt - come on chick.... We neeeeed to see this dress on! 
How's dh this morning? Still got the grumps?   xx

Doddy - how u feeling Hun? Is it a duvet day or ru at work my lovely?  

Zoe - was worried about u and little legs getting home last night. Bet ur shattered this morning. Lovely to see u though and meet our gorgeous little nephew!   xx

Mrs r - how's the sickness? U ok? xx

Angel - what ru up to this week? Ru seeing wayne today? 
Hope u slept better last night.   xx

Morning to everyone else. It's not as chilly here today, yet I'm still wearing my duvet!!   
Loads of Boring stuff this week at work... Wake me up when it's Friday afternoon!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Dial - am at work  its month end reporting and it HAS to be done and no one else can do it, but I am working at home tomorrow, told my boss i'm taking enough home for a couple of days just in case it doesn't improve, but I ache everywhere 
Hope your week aint too bad, at least it has warmed up a bit 

Morning everone else xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning gorgeous girlies! 

Dial- morning sweets, yes dh STILL got the grumps but then he's got the monthly meeting this evening and he's never happy then  

Doddy- big squeezes to make you feel better   

Angel-   what you up to my lovely? 

Zoe- glad you got home ok EVENTUALLY!  

Hi everyone else! 

Sorry, didn't get to try the dress on last night, poor little Harrison was very sick, been up most of the night, ran out of clean bedding for his cot so he ended up sleeping on the sofa in their bedroom while I 'slept' on the floor beside it. Pj day for us today


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh KT - poor little Harrison   maybe he had a touch of what Angel had Sat night?  Hope he's feeling much much better soon, big   back to you xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Thanks Doddy   he's being so good bless him, just sleepy and cuddly, not grumbling at all     it's just a 24hr thing.


----------



## Faithope

Don't know why I am bothering to go to our follow up-DH is being an ****. He doesn't want to spend another 6 grand on TX, as half of that is his grandads inheritance, he wants to have an 18 month break   because of course I am a young 20 year old with perfect ovaries and he has perfect 100% swimming sperm     and its not like we have been together 10 years and only had one BFP in that time   GGGRRRRRRR


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- ...and breath   why does he think you should wait so long?


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Pants t be at work when you feel naff but glad you are gonna give yaself some time at home after today. Not toooo much working I hope...?! xx

KT - Oh no! Poor little Harrison. Ah it's awful but bless him being sucha good and brave little man. Hope it's not something catching so Sebastian doesn't get it..  
Big hugs from Auntie Lisa for the little falla!  
Hopefully DH will be in a much improved mood once the 'monthly stuff' is out of the way and he's caught sight of his gorgeous wifey in her new frock.     

Faith - I do wonder what thought process has made your DH suddenly arrive at this suggestion... and remember it's a suggestion. The decision is something you make together.... I have to admit - 18 months is a long time, but maybe a little break isn't a bad thing. I am determined to give myself a break NO MATTER WHAT as I think my body and mind has been through a HUUUGGGEEE amount - and yours too.  
Make sure you let us know what the clinic say later on and remember we are here to help you talk/think through things too! xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - What?  Definitely go to follow up.  I reckon his mouth was working faster than his mind and it didn't quite come out the way he meant, after all, it was only last week (or maybe the week before) he was up for it again  
Maybe - and this is just my opinion - he's thinking that a good break from it all will do you all good, let your body fully recover and allow you to get all results and info in place so that when you do finally go for it again, you're in the right place physically & mentally.  
I know I may be speaking out of turn, but I do think this time round you are more grounded and you seem to be handling it a lot "better" - maybe he's just wanting to keep that Karen for a while longer before all the hormones kick in!!  

Morning Dial - you ok honey?


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Yeah I'm good honey. Trying to attack the little bits for xmas with some online shopping.   Got lunch soon then a boring video conference with the Vice Chancellor this afternoon... I think it's supposed to be all    but in reality it's more like    

Have seen your email with 'the link' but think I will wait to give that one my full attention later this arvo. I read the first paragraph and thought it was gonna be a giggle - ooh he's a little cherub that one!


----------



## Angel10

KT - I hope you dont think poor little Harrison caught anything from me, I would be mortified   I am almost certain what I suffered was a bought of ibs as it appeared after an emotional day. I really hope he gets better soon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww don't be silly hun of course I don't!    he could have got it from any number of people/places. How are you feeling now poppet?


----------



## Angel10

KT - bless his heart, I really hope he is better soon and no one else gets it   I am ok thanks hun  :-


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh Angel - I didn't mean it like that - I thought you had been poorly as in tummy bug, as you were asking if any of us had been ill too....I just thought if there had been a bug floating around.....maybe he may have had same....


----------



## Faithope

Follow-up went OK. The consultant went through my file (and made a comment about how thick it was becoming   ) and explained in great detail went happened last June, how many follies etc. Explained that DH's sperm at EC was 110million, lots were dying quickly and some clumping a-37%, b11% so combined is a normal over 45% level which is classed as OK. He said that I under stimulated and my estrogen at my first scan/blood test was lower than a normal ovulated cycle   but decided to keep going at 112 menopur. The next scan blood test showed a level of 1068, then the next 2034. I had 4 leading follies and these all were my 4 mature eggs. He explained that had they upped my menopur or left me to go longer, my eggs would have 'over rippened' and we would have had a ruined cycle.

He said that the usual fertilisation rate is 70% so our 100% is brilliant and a positive thing. He said that DNA frag test is pointless because it won't change anything. He said there is no reason why we can't get pregnant naturally and that it appears we are having IVF to get there 'quicker'. He told us to have a break (about 6 months) and try naturally.

I have had alot of tears since coming home. DH has said that he has had 'faith restored' and that he is glad we went as he feels a small break will do us good and that 6 months isn't long and that maybe it might be shorter depending on how we feel after Christmas. DH asked the consultant if I was near menopause and he said no and that my egg reserve is 'fine'

So now I feel confused   I think a break from FF is needed as I am here everyday. I will keep in touch on ** and mobile. I need to do this to stay sane. I feel consumed by infertility. I will find it hard but I know DH wants some normality back.

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- that all sounds very positive to me hunny   as the girls said before a break is probably good, and 6 months sounds much better than 18! I'm glad dh seems to have come round to a sensible way of thinking thanks to the consultant, look forward now sweetie   and if normality is what you both need then that's what you should do, I wish you luck with conceiving naturally Hun, relax now   we'll still be here if you need us!


----------



## dialadink

Faith - all sounds very sensible. Think of it this way, if u were nhs they have a 6 month between cycles rule,. Speaking from experience I know those 6 months did me good. I'm sure it will do u ALL good to know there's no tx just yet, relax, enjoy just being hubby and wife, doing the silly little things and IF trying naturally doesn't work out u will be ready to face tx head on TOGETHER a much happier chilled couple. 

I'm sure we'll miss u around here but always here for u. Remember, the buds n blooms r about friendship above infertility, that's just something that brought us together.  
xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - ah hun I echo KT and agree it does all sound very positive and very thorough too. There is nothing wrong with having a break hun, it will do you all the world of good and 6months in the scheme of things isnt too long   box up all things tx related for a while and just try and focus on being the great wifey and mummy you already are. We are always here for you either here, ** or mobile -


----------



## lollipops

Faith - time out from treatment can be a good thing. It gives you both time to breathe & just be 'you'd . 6 months isn't really that long and I'm sure if you & your Hubby make the most of time out from tx, it will fly by! And who knows you may just concieve naturally & if not, well at least you & DH have had a well earned rest from treatment and will be able to face another cycle that bit stronger. Xxx hugs to you xxx

Hi everyone, I'm in bed.....trying to catch some Z's before the chaos of the night begins!  

Love u all xxx


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - Sleep well honey! I was just looking at the pic of DB on your ticker... she has changed so much!!! It doesn't even look like the same little lady, other than being a cutie then and now!!   Loved her pics on ** over the weekend and today. She looks so cheeky!   xx

It's quiet again tonight, where is everybody?  

KT - How's Harrison this evening? is he any better? How about DH? Better mood yet? xx

Managed to tackle more xmas bits online today and this evening... getting there slowly!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hellooo! 

Angel-   

Lolli- hope you get some well earned zzzzzz's in Hun  

Dial- oh well done you on the Christmas shopping! I've only thought of one Christmas prezzie   should really think about buying soon  
Dh seems to be in a better mood ths evening thanks, just made him watch 'an idiot around 3' and he woke me up laughing so that's good...I think! As for Harrison, I thought he was improving as he had managed to keep his 3pm bottle done, but then he threw up all over me at bedtime poor little love   sleeping now, so we'll see how long I get to stay in my own bed for   

Sweet dreams beautiful ladies!


----------



## dialadink

KT - Glad to hear DH is resuming normal service mood-wise.   We watched Idiot abroad too - I do love Karl Pilkington. Imagine living with him??!!   
Poor little Harrison. Maybe it's something that'll pass after 48 hrs and is on it's way - there is a lot of it going around at the mo. Quite a few people at work have been off over the recent weeks and didn't a couple of the bubbas here have something similar? DB and Emilia?
Sure I recall Lolli saying it was good for weight loss...   Not good for your gorgeous little man though so more big hugs to you both.  
Hope you both get some rest tonight - sweet dreams to you too. 

P.S Hope you get to try 'the dress' soon. We are eagerly awaiting a piccie!!  

Right - off to the land of nod now. Speak to you all tomorrow and love u all oodles. xxxx


----------



## Angel10

KT - poor little mite, give Harrison extra hugs from us Aunties, my not so little boy needs them too, his got a sore throat and snotty cold, I can hear him in his bed hacking away    hope you do get some rest tonight hun   glad dh's mood is lifting  

Dial - thank you for being you  

Lolli - good luck again tonight hun  

Doddy - hope youre sleeping now and start to feel better tomorrow


----------



## Angel10

Morning - Where is everyone?   

KT - how is Harrison today hun?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Angel- aw your poor little boy too   Hope that doesn't last too long! Have you sent him to work all dosed up?   what are you up to today Hun?  

Dial- dh's good mood didn't last long, he's got the grumps again this morning   i have to admit i feel asleep watching idiot abroad, think i may have to watch it today, here myself up! What's occurrin' for your day?  

Doddy- hope you're feeling a little better today?  

Well the boys slept all night so that's good   no more sick from H, but we're staying in again today, mums coming over here instead. My boss is phoning tonight, not looking forward to that


----------



## Angel10

KT - Sounds very sensible staying in today - keep Harrison all snug indoors    my ds didnt sleep too well    doesnt matter how old he is, he's still my little boy and I dont like him being unwell but he went off to work with paracetmol - not sure what else to give him really, think it just has to run its course, sometimes meds can prolong the symptoms I think    so your dh isnt too happy then huh, he must be feeling pretty stressed if your getting the backlash from it - I feel for him with all this work stuff, I bet he just wants to be able to stick 2 fingers up at the others    so you boss is ringing later, hmmm good luck with that


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Angel - Oh no, another poorly nephew (albeit our grown up one  ) Hope he manages to shift it quick - so much going around. You'd think it would be too cold for the germs to survive... but the buggers do!!  
How you doing today? Got any plans? xxx

KT - Think i'd be snuggled at home too if I were you. Glad to hear that the boys slept well, must mean mummy got some proper rest too (not the on the floor kind). 
I'm sure DH doesn't mean to be a grumpy bum, hopefully he'll cheer up soon. How anyone stay grumpy looking at those gorgeous little boys?  
So, the boss is phoning. I take it it's all still spoken arrangements and nothing formal in writing? Hope it goes as well as poss and works a little in your favour... if that's at all possible.  
Still hoping for that lottery win. Obviously i'll look after all my friends when that comes!!   
Just another boring old work day today - nothing exciting.   xx

Doddy - How's the lurgy today? Are you still snuggled under your duvet. I prescribe minimum work for you missy and maybe a medicinal hot chocolate too!!   xx

How is everyone else doing? It's a bit quiet...


----------



## Angel10

Dial - morning lovely    it is very quiet isnt it, I dont like it like this    I dont understand how bugs survive in this cold either    but they do! Not sure what we are doing, dh cant leave the house at all today as he has to be on call for the fire service and he cant get out tomorrow either and it gets me so cross    would be good to go get a tree or even go for a walk together but we cant, so it looks like a trip to the gym in a bit    how was your meeting yesterday? and when do you finish work for Christmas?   

Doddy - hope you are resting up hun   

Mrs Rock - are you ok? you have been very quiet the last couple of days   

Pray - hope all is well with you and our beautiful Jessica and James


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all, I am here, been reading but been quite hectic since Sat. Went to the 'Dickensian' Christmas market at Rochester Castle on Sunday, was murder parking (not me driving thankfully or I would have given up!  Not that I would have driven there on the motorway in the first place, mind!!)  but once we got there was really fun.  Very Christmassy, there was a brass band playing carols and they were great, E was bopping about in her baby bjorn and waving her arms at the crowds.  And such a beautiful setting, Rochester Castle is a ruin but so atmospheric right by the river and was a gorgeous cold sunny day.  But since then E is ill again!!  She has some kind of nasty virus and she was literally screeching like a banshee until 3am last night.  Seems like everyone is ill and she is catching everything   


KT hope Harrison is better today.  And Doddy don't you work too hard!  Have you manged to work at home?

Dial how did your conference call go yesterday, were you impressed.


So Wills and Kate are pregnant.  I ahve to say I am glad for them, if ever a couple were under pressure it is them!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning - just!!  

KT - Glad your little man is a bit better, hopefully he's properly on the up now.  Hope the phone call goes ok  

Angel - Just seen your ** post - whats up??

Mrs Rock - Oh poor little E, sorry she's poorly too  Rochester Castle sounded good though!

Morning Dial - Hows ya diddlin?

Mornign everyone else

Hectic morning so far, new computer programmes have created havoc with month end process and I have had to log in on 3 diff screens just to achieve something, is a complete pain in the butt flicking between screens...
Dial - You must have smelled it - I just finished a hot choc 
Anyway - back to work, no rest for some of the wicked


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Bummer about DH... frickin jobs? they get right in the way - ruining things for us all...   When ru gonna get your tree then? It's very important - I think DH needs to get his priorities right...!!  
I finish work for xmas on Friday 21st, but it's our xmas doo on the 20th....   Might finish work in mind at lunch time on the 20th!!  

Yesterday it was a video conference for the New VC.... he's quite an argumentative chap I think.. .He didn't have much he was happy about, and he sounds like David Cameron, but he said the professional services (that's my lot) are excellent and he's impressed!!   I did find myself with my eyes shut at one point and hoping I was too small on the screen for anyone to notice!!  

Mrs R - sounds like a lush day out on Sunday. Poor little E being poorly again though. Everyone is so unwell at the mo. Sending get well soon hugs.  
How ru? How's the sickness? 

Lovely news for Wills and Kate - I see all the jokes are creeping out already   I really feel for them having to live in the public eye - they obviously wanted to keep it to themselves, and why shouldn't they. 
That poor bubba is public property already so it seems!  

Morning Doddy - I'm alright poppet. Kinda wishing this week away really - lots of boring 'bits' going on .   I am just slurping away on a Caramel Hot Choc!!   xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - No idea when tree is going up, he promised me a new fake one    (cant have real one cos I come out with a trout pout the last time we got one   ) so no idea when we will get it    Your conference call sounds delightful    but at least there was a compliment in there   

Doddy - are you not at home then cos I thought you were hoping to work from there? how are you feeling hun? xx

Mrs Rock - hope little E gets well soon


----------



## doddyclaire

Yes dear, am working at home 

Is it today Catherine's being induced?


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Ooh head into town and get picking the tree u want and then u can just take DH along to pay for it!!   Can't have trout pout - ooh no. 
Anyway, what ru having for xmas lunch? Obviously not Turkey!! xxx

Doddy - Not sure about Catherine - I read on ** that she was in early stage labour when she went for monitoring... 

One of my work friends who had IVF had a little boy on Friday night. Etienne... how lush!


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh crikey - so she could have already delivered?

Etienne - what a lovely name


----------



## Angel10

Dial -    the trout pout wasnt cos I was sulking - I had an allergic reaction to a real tree    honestly woke up the day after putting it up and I looked like Lesley Ash    Christmas Day ds and I usually have Gryure and Asparagus Fuilletes (sp) we usually make them together on Christmas eve    ohhh and Etienne - what an unusual name, I have never heard of it   

Sooooo Catherine may have had her little bubs - may have to have a looksie on ** and see what happened after her last posts..............brb!


----------



## Angel10

Well she was in Lakeside 17hours ago and a friend posted asking how she was this morning 4hours ago (which she didnt reply to) and judging by her posts she may have been having contractions yesterday then? ohhhh how exciting   although I very much feel like a stalker


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon girls! 

Just a quickie until later as mums still here, just wanted to let you all know that I've heard from Jen! All the way from NZ! She's got no Internet connection at the mo but wanted to know how the meet up went, and she wanted to let you all know that she's been thinking about us all and sends her love...bless her!


----------



## dialadink

Stalker - Ooh I mean Angel - Oh I didn't write that post very well - I did mean the fake tree shopping cos ur allergic to the real ones... now I have an image of you with your bottom lip quivering in a sulky fashion... LOL, definitely feel a sulk may be in order to be sure that Thursday is tree shopping day!  
Sounds lovely you and DS making your din dins on xmas eve - I love those kind of things you get to share every year that signals it's xmas!  

Doddy - It is a lush name isn't it? I have an inkling her DP is a frenchie... although I may be making that up!! It sounds all classy!!  
How you feeling anyway chick? R u still in PJ's? xx

KT - Ahh , how lovely of Jen. Thinking of us when she is over there having fun. Why did I think she started in Oz?   Catch up with you later Mrs P. xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - ohhh hunny I am cracking up here - actually it was ME who read YOUR post wrong    what am I like!!







this is the closest I could find to a quivering bottom lip jobby so will show it to him in the hope he manages to get time out to get a tree  so when do you go back to work? will you be off until the new year? 

KT - thanks for passing on Jen's message - how lovely of her to think of us whilst she is away 

Its sooooo cold


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Lol, silly tarts the pair of us!!   Couldn't read or write to save our lives!!  
Yup, I'll be off and not back to work until the 2nd Jan!   Poor DH only gets xmas day and boxing day though.. although he has booked the 27th too and they gave in and let him have it but only because we have our follow up that day!!  

It's really dropped temperature wise - hope that's not a sign the white fluffy stuff is coming.


----------



## dialadink

Just heard from Catherine. She's not feeling too great... Sickness etc but being induced at 8am tomorrow. 
Thought u would all want to know. Xx


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> Angel - Lol, silly tarts the pair of us!!  Couldn't read or write to save our lives!!


How roooode     
Ohhh you have a nice long hols, the same as my ds - my dh is off until 31st December after his last 5shifts which is good - bit mean your dh dosent have so long off, guess its the nature of his job  how are you feeling about your fu hun? is it then you will have to decide on your op if you will have a ga or not?


----------



## Angel10

Oh bless her, please send her our love hun, is she at home or in hospital?


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, 

just checking in to see if any news from Catherine , sounds like it could be soon.

I have had a quick read back and it looks like you had a fab meet up. Sorry so many folk & babies have the bugs. we have to add to that 2 very snotty babies who can't breath to feed so not sleeping well, all a bit hectic here.

Sending you all a big   will check in when i can


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello Pray!!  Oh your poor bubbas, hope they're feeling better soon!

Exciting news on the Catherine front!!

And nice to hear a hellooooo from Jen too from so far away!

Work has proper pee'd me off today, was supposed to have Xmas week off, first time in 5 years but oh no, one wanky customer has put paid to that, thank you very much you c**t    Can you tell I am a bit annoyed??!
I WILL have the last laugh...somehow


----------



## dialadink

Angel - feel a bit   about follow up as its kind of a waste of time. Can't make any decisions until we have all our results from our genetic testing and my nkcells which won't be until at least end jan... Just wanna discuss what happens with our frosties, PGD, IVM and their thoughts on any future fresh cycles. 
We'll see. 
As for the op, I have already made my mind up, I am going to wait and have the GA. no point rushing and DH has said he won't let me suffer unnecessarily so waiting it is. Got a quite to go private and it was £1800... That's almost an FET.!   x

Pray - Ahh big hugs to u and the little bubbas. Hope they r better soon. Ru breast feeding them both? Is that not really poss with u being so poorly too?! xx

Doddy - I don't understand - how can ur time off suddenly be a no no!?! That sucks!!


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Dial - I am glad dh has said that you should have the ga with the op hun, I know it does take a little longer to recover but I shouldnt imagine you will be out for too long and it will be alot more comfortable for you babe    as for your follow up - your kind of caught between a rock and a hard place arent you? wouldnt it be helpful if you could get everyone in one room together and discuss everything at once?      

Doddy -    your customer    is there anyway around it at all?    besides being cross, how are you feeling today?   

Pray -    always lovely to hear from you hun, was starting to champ at the bit again yesterday and was thinking of texting and you posted    just sorry to hear your little ones are poorly too, as you say, alot of it about and not easy when the babies cant feed due to being snotty poor little mites    have some hugs sweetness     

KT - are you alright my lovely? how is Harrison now? dont like it when you go quiet either    

How is everyone else? any news on Catherine?


----------



## dialadink

Morning Angel - Would be lush to even get the 3 consultants talking but instead I am the go between... how's that for a service!! Grrrr  
Anyway, on to happier 'stuff' Catherine has said she will let me know how things are going and when there is happy news.  

Doddy - How you feeling today? RU a snotbag yet? I HATE the snotty can't breathe stage!! Have a huggy from Dial.     

KT - I too am a little bit ancy that you haven;t posted... seen a ** update but still, RU OK? How is our little nephew now? Hope it's another indoor day today as its a tad Brrrrr out there. xx

Now, I think I have taken on a bit of SIL's brattish side as DH called this morning to say that he ordered my main xmas pressie last week and has received an email saying it wont arrive until after xmas... I'm a bit miffed tbh, although it doesn't really matter as I have only asked for a couple of CD's and a pair of slippers.. God i'm getting old!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Dial - Am glad you've made the decision about GA, its the best bet I reckon plus more time off work 
Ooh keep us posted on Catherine!  LOL at your foot stampy bit re pressie, I would be the same!!

Morning Angel - what you up to today?

Morning to the rest of the campers - Hi-de-hi or should that be ho-ho-ho!!

Have put my toys back in their pram, will work from home during xmas/new year break, so much for a relaxing few days off, I cannot believe the customer's attitude, or the fact that our lot are so willing to bend over and be royally  up the bum by people, but customers are ALWAYS right


----------



## Angel10

Dial -    you'll be asking for a pipe next year    but what a bummer you wont get what dh has ordered you though, must be something special if its not coming until after Christmas    and yes its a shame you are the go between with the cons     
As for Catherine, I am a little   dont take much I know, so is she being induced or haveing a c section cos there was talk of that a couple of weeks ago.....

Doddy - still pants about having to work over the Christmas hols hun    Not sure what we are doing today, dh is still in bed catching up after 4night shifts - but I believe we are going to get a Christmas tree later - ohhhh the excitment never ends


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Not sure about the time off work - we'll see how I am after the op.  
Work from home as little as poss - cheeky buggers expecting you to fall into line like this, but I guess you just have to do what you can.. sure you can squeeze in some fun times too over xmas and new year!   xx

Angel - He says its something that I will like.. not sure what though. I really haven't seen anything I was after... Time will tell I guess.   Catherine said she was having gel induction at 8am... think it's to speed up what's already started but I am a little   too.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - ohhh ok thanks hun, do keep us in the loopy loo   and how exciting about you present, hope its worth the wait


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel- wooohoooo tree shopping!!  Now that IS worth getting excited about!!


----------



## dialadink

I'm checking my phone every 2 secs...


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh bless ya   

Doddy - yeah I guess it is   

Am sure KT wont mind me telling you that she has to take Harrison to the doctors at midday as he has been sick again   
GET WELL SOON HARRISON - love you lots


----------



## dialadink

Ahh Poor little Harrison. That's not good. Was hoping he would be better. Poorly little sausage. Big hugs to our brave nephew (and mummy KT too). xx

Angel - Thanks for letting us know. xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww poor Harrison, hope the lil dude is better soon x


----------



## Ale40

Morning all!!

Just a short note to apologize for not being here over the past days - I have only posted scattered replies on **...

Also feeling beyond stupid for not having gone to meet up after the class - I learnt through bb that some of you stayed for quite a bit. I'm so thick sometimes I hate myself.  

This coming Sunday I'll be home most of the day hence I'll make that my catch up date.

Hope all is well?   

Faith - massive hugs and have a brilliant break!   


Lovel to all,

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Get well soon Harrison, thanks for the update Angel.

Dial, it could be a while, inductions can be slow I'm told, although mine most definitely was not.  

Doddy - pleased you get to work at home, but not pleased that you lose your time off!!   


Well I have a curveball.  Emilia now has a rash so I took her to GP this morning and it is from a viral infection called hand foot and mouth which is very common and not serious........ unless you are pregnant and less than 20 weeks.  It can be serious for the unborn baby.  The doctor said that as it is so common 9 out of 10 people have had it without knowing and are already immune.  Just got to hope and pray I am one of them


----------



## doddyclaire

Crikey Mrs Rock, hope you're ok, poor Emilia too   How will you know if you're ok?

x


----------



## Ale40

Mrs Rock, I both the below helps....

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1111.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137

http://www.kkh.com.sg/HealthPedia/Pages/ChildhoodIllnessesHFMD.aspx

Love,

Ale

/links


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you Ale.  Doddy, the GP rang consultant microbiologist at the local hospital and he said they could test me to see if I am immune but there's no point as if I'm not and I catch it, we'll know by the symptoms.  Would be this week or next if I get it.  But I have a feeling that if I tell ARGC about it they'll be able to arrange to have me tested privately.  It might give me peace of mind at least as hopefully I'm immune   .  

I have been googling madly and lots of very reputable websites say that the risk to the organs of the unborn baby from hand foot and mouth is very rare.  But the GP was all doom and gloom about it, I wonder how much she really knows about it.  I like my GP but I'd rather not be scared witless about something if it's very rare   .


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Ah hun I hope above all hope that you are immune.      Everything crossed for you and baby. 
I must agree, GP's don't tend to have the full knowledge and are either OTT with the worry or couldn't give a damn! 
Hope E is feeling better soon - poor little girly girl! xx  

Ale - Hi hun - shame we didn't get to see u Saturday - NEXT TIME!!!  

How u doing Doddy?! xx

Just been on a tour of our fab new building... unfortunately it's still a building site!! Brrrrrr!   I must have looked a right twit in all my high vis, steel toe cap boots, hard hat, dodgy goggles and Huuuuuggggeee gloves!


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - I agree, GP's can be absolutely rubbish at some things!!  Fingers crossed all is ok x

Dial - I nearly spat all my coffee out then!!  LOL, what an image!!  

Been oh so busy working from home - cleaned some windows, done some washing, written out some xmas cards, ordered some pressies, shopping list written, fed my orchids  toold you i'd have the last laugh somehow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all! 

Posting from the bath as wasnt sure when id be able to get on later, but i will try and catch up! 

Mrsrock- big   poor little E and you, such a worry, fingers crossed its not as bad as they say  

big   and   to everyone, harrison is on the mend, he hasnt been sick today thank goodness! Right im on my pooop phone so i'll try and get back on later! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks KT, don't drop your phone in the bath now will you!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Sorry girls am gonna be AWOL for a while, Sebastian and I have both come down with sickness now   love you all, and will be thinking of you, back soon hopefully


----------



## dialadink

Kt - get well soon the three of u . Xx

Catherine has given birth to a gorgeous baby girl - Chloe . Congrats Hun.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

congratulations Catherine and dh! Welcome to the world Chloe!  

Dial- thanks hunny


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Hope you & your boys are feeling a bit better this morning, thinking of you xx

Morning girls


----------



## Angel10

Morning Doddy - how are you today? feeling better I hope   

KT - aww sweetheart, get well soon all of you   

Catherine - congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Chloe    so chuffed for you   

Morning all the other B&B's


----------



## dialadink

Morning all. 

Doddy - RU feeling a bit brighter chick?   

KT - Sending you more get well vibes. Not nice being sick. I really feel for you all.     Hope DH is taking care of you all. xx

Angel - Morning!  

So many new babies. I am so pleased that things have worked out for so many wonderful ladies and I   that the rest of us find happiness in the future in whatever shape is our destiny  

Luff you all soooo much! xx


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls....


Lovely news about Catherines safe arrival....she looks adorable.


Any snow today down south girls? 


Kt - sorry you have all got the lurgy, we have all had it too....nuts all over the news about how bad it is and how many cases there are. But of course when we had it , lee had it the worst!    not nice for babies though, db was on water only for 4 days bless her. fingers crossed your all better soon.


Doddy - loving your tree pic on ******** - what a pain in the rats ass about work over Christmas, not fair on you at all babes! X

Hope you ladies all have a nice mini meet this weekend, wish i could be there.

Lees grandads funeral next Thursday, not looking forward to it but I know it will bring some closure to lee & his family x

Right gotta dash....x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all


Catherine massive congratulations, she looks so beautiful   



Dial I hope for everyone's happy ending too    Thank you for the news about Catherine. 



KT so sorry to hear you and Sebastian now have the vomiting bug too, it is so horrible.  I hope you're ok and getting help from DH.  


No snow here today Lollipops, we woke up to lots yesterday but has now all melted away.  It might as well snow as far as I'm concerned as I am stuck in the house with a baby who is spottier than Spotty McSpot Spot.  I've had to cancel my night out on Saturday in case I'm infectious, there's a pregnant lady going to be there and also I don't want to cause an epidemic by giving it to my Mummy friends to take home to their babies.  



Doddy how is your sore throat, feeling any better?


Angel how is your DS, is he over his lurgy?  Gosh the whole world is ill with something it seems like.  I ahve this mental image of us all being beseiged by millions of invisible bugs with mad grinning faces!!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - hope all is going well with DB and controlled crying    have some hugs for the funeral next week   


Dial - awww luff you lots too -   

Mrs R - thanks for asking, my ds is still not great, left with a cough thats keeping him awake    I did chuckle about your grinning bug faces    how are you feeling today? am    little E hasnt passed her illness off to you hun!


----------



## Mrs Rock

It's actually quite a disturbing mental image of the mad bugs I'm finding now, I wish I hadn't conjured that up!  In my head they are all whispering "Lurgy!  Lurgeeeeeeeeeeee!"  Um, can you tell I need to get out more?     .  Hope DS gets better soon, night time coughing is exhausting.  


I am feeling fine thank you Angel, I have decided that I will not catch hand foot and mouth   


At least I am home to receive deliveries, DH's Christmas pressie has just arrived, it is a box of 12 speciality british beers.  Think he will like it as he does like to try different beers, am quite excited. 


What is everybody getting their parents for Christmas?  I have no idea what to get for my Mum or Dad.  As long as they have thier dogs and their crown green bowls they seem like the couple who have everything


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - liking your PMA    as for the bugs - ummmmm just to say you may be going     and Christmas presents - argggghhhhhh - what do you get people who have everything - its a nightmare!! at least you found something for your dh, I wanted to get mine socks and he told me not too    I mean surely practical things are better than a load of old toot!!


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R - keep up that PMA hun..     everything is going to be fine. 
How's spotty mcspot?   That did make me LOL. 
RE: Presents - I have got a Dad a new door mat - sounds boring huh, but as you say they have everything and he wanted a new one so I got him a really lovely one. 
I have also got him a new fleece jacket as he has one he wears quite a bit - he has broken the zip and was moaning about that and I think it looks past it's best!...aaaand Mrs Brown's Boys LIVE DVD as he has enjoyed the series' on tv. 
That should keep him happy! He is usually more difficult to buy for... he just happened to mention these things. xx

Angel - Our poor grown up nephew... Send him some get well wishes from auntie dial.  

Morning Lolli - How's Miss DB getting on - she looks the picture of happiness on **. xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - Love the PMA hun, hope the lurgy stays well clear of you!  Presents for parents eh - mine are simple, Mum wanted some spankin new digital kitchen scales and Dad wanted nothing so he's getting a bottle of gin!!  WHich is good as him & my bro go through a bottle a week!!

Angel - Aww poor DS, pour some COVOOOOOOONIA down his chops, works bloody wonders that stuff!!  

Lolli - Big   ahead of next week, hope you're ok x

KT - Hope you're diddlin ok hun, and shaking that bug off x

Dial - Oh your Dad sounds organised, knowing what he wants, men are so hard to buy for  

So I have a small dilemma on my hands, am due to go out tomorrow night with work & customers, posh food, drinks etc, but I am in a real grump with work still, plus I have tons to do ahead of Sunday, lots of baking, DF has managed to get Saturday off so we can go out with some friends Sat arvo, which cuts into baking time - do I f**k off work do?
THing is, if I don;t go, I know i'll feel a bit annoyed that I didn't go, but practically speaking, I do want to get all my baking done ahead of Sunday's Xmas Dinner......  oh I don't know what to do!!  LOL!
What would you do??!


----------



## dialadink

Hmm Dilemma Doddy ... well I am like you and I know if I don't go I get in a huff afterwards. Can you get any baking done around your outing on Sat arvo? What sort of baking ru doing? Ru not still 'working from home' cos that could help timewise!!   Why should you miss out on a good night just because they have been so inconsiderate xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - I think i've resolved myself to go, nothing worse than missing out when no one "gets" the reason!!
Baking wise - I need to make sausage rolls, cheese straws, cheesecake, make the stuffing and I wanted to cook the yorkie puds in advance so they only need warming at the main event!  I was also considering making bread for supper, but I can let that one go!
Not working from home, no - I did take advantage of that yesterday so my windows are sparkly & clean


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - I agree there is no point in not benefiting from a freebie hun especially as like you say they wouldnt understand the reason why you chose not to go    am suitably impressed by all your baking plans though   

Dial - so what you buying your dh? I havent a clue what to get mine, he said vouchers but I am like buying him vouchers with our money - kinda dont make sense to me   

Oh and get this - my god daughter who lost her baby got a letter through telling her she had missed her midwife appointment and that she should call for another one    talk about a kick in the teeth AND feckin' incompetent people.......................


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Why dont you make him something?  Then it REALLY is a gift from the heart 
Am sure you have some crafty-type skills at something!

OMG your poor God-daughter, that is awful, 
Have you spoken with KT today?  Wonder how they all are ....


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Good for you - that's the spirit - I dare say there will be a few of those consumed tomorrow  

Angel - Hm, I see your point with the voucher thing... I think that's like getting something for the sake of it. 
My DH wants a gun... yep you heard (well read) me right... a gun! He keeps changing his mind which one he wants so instead I am buying him all the 'stuff' he needs to go shooting with. Lots of protective safety wear etc and holster. It's all boy stuff. I wouldn't mind having a go as it looks fun but not in the cold thank you very much!!  
I have also got him tickets to see the Kings of Leon next year.. 
Is there anything your DH would wanna go and see or do that you could arrange? Or what about arranging another little mini break away for the two of you? Or a show? A comedian? xx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - I texted KT but she hasnt replied so am guessing she must be really poorly poor love    me and crafty skills    hmmm I could make him a coffee and walnut cake, thats as crafty as I get   

Dial - your dh is so funny, is he going to be one of theses country men who goes shooting for pheasants? reminds me of only fools and horses    and tickets for Kings of Leon is awesome, think I may have a look at some gigs, good thinking babe    ohhh do you think saturday is even likely to be on?


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

What a wet windy one!  

Angel - I can still make Saturday, I think Rachel can too, I guess Katy might be otherwise occupied  
So can YOU still do Saturday? xx

Kt - hope u and the boys r getting better honey  

Doddy - have fun tonight!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies, 

Sorry I've been awol a bit this week, fun times at home   but archie and I did have a lush Christmas party on wednesday as you can see with my flukely snaps on **, get to see the professional shots next week  

kt, so sorry to hear you and your boys are/ have been poorly  

mrs rock, yikes to the delicious hand foot and mouth for E, love your   about you being immune, of course you are   get well soon e  

doddy, oooh enjoy the work freebie, seems rude not too, and I wish I lived near you to "help" taste all your baking, sounds fabulous, sunday will be soo nice   (dh hasn't asked what your xmas message inthe card means yet, but will have to quickly think of an alternative meaning for wsd  )

angel, hope your ds is getting better too, any plans for today apart from figuring out what to get dh  

dial,   to your dh wanting a gun, so would mine given  half the chance to actually use it, he's picked one out before...I'll not mention you xmas presents or it will set him off again  

we had snow on wed and archie loved it, sticking his head up towards the sky laughing his socks off!

Hope you all still have your mini meet, will miss seeing you rachel  

fab news about chloe, so pleased for you catherine, she is a stunner!

jack, less than a week until you meet your bump! how are you feeling?  

lolli, well done with DB's sleeping, you clever, ballsy lady  

grassed my boss up yesterday for giving me no work to do so will wait and see how today goes, leaving early anyway as we are going to a "christmas evening" at beamish museum (an open museumy thing, not really sure tbh and never been before but am excited to go!)

x x x


----------



## pray4a+

Morning just popping on to say huge congratulations to Catherine           Welcome to the world baby Chloe.

 to all, will be back later


----------



## zoe25

i love your ticker pray


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning!


Zoe I love that picture of Archie.  He wasn't nervous of Father Christmas then?  I ahven't taken E yet, not sure what she'll make of enormous strange man with white beard, she freaks out if she sees me come out of the shower with a towel wrapped round my hair so could be interesting!

Doddy I would prob try and run myself ragged and go to the work do as well as do everything else.  Just cos it's a shame to miss it.  Tis the season of free hospitality and all that.  ESPECIALLY as work have been so inconsiderate about Christmas itself.    Have I missed something, why are you having Xmas lunch this weekend?



Dial, a gun!  I wouldn't even know where to buy a gun!  When I lived in Paris briefly I lived next door to a gun shop.  The doot was kept locked and you had to be buzzed in.  Was never sure why there would be so much call for guns in the 17th arrondisement    You have got good ideas for your Dad.  I think mine is going to end up with a bottle of port a bit like Doddy's Dad's gin.  Thank goodness for alcohol eh.  


Angel, I would like it if someone bought me socks!  But don't you find socks are a very personal thing, they have to be exactly right or they are so annoying to wear.  Or is that just me.  


Pray hello are Jessica and James any better with their colds?  Have you tried the baby nose clear, not fun to use but effective for allowing them to feed I found.


----------



## doddyclaire

HOW MUCH SNOW??!  Shame it wont settle but its proper toomping down!!  Whoop whoop!!

Well I managed to get the cheese straws & yorkshire puddings cooked and in the freezer last night, so thats one bit out of the way, somehow I managed to sink 2 bottles of wine, feeling a tad   this morning!!

Mrs Rock - Long story but we want xmas day on our own, plus my nephew will be going to his mum's in Denmark so family xmas before he goes is great, then we have another one with presents when he gets back 

Zoe - Love love love Archie's pic!!  Glad you both had a good time!!  Hope the work thing doesn't cause too many issues

Dial - boys and their toys eh  

Angel - Alan has posted his favorite version of Fairytale in New York on his ** - I tried to link it to you this morning but   couldnt!!  Its not exactly politically correct but I pee myself laughing


----------



## zoe25

thanks for liking the picture ladies, completely pot luck!

mrs rock, I'm fairly sure Archie didn't turn around to see who was actually holding him, it was a polar expressed themed party thing so there was loads of trains etc to see in the room with santa and also me prancing around hoping he'd smile, if he had turned around I wonder what he would have done, probably cried the place down!

doddy, oooh snow! ours is all gone now, not sure wether it's a good thing or not especially when I have to travel about....didn't get enough for a snowman though! well done on baking last night, you may have to let me have your cheese straw recipe though when you get a chance   to the vino, just getting in the christmas spirit  

no faff on with work yet as my line manager is off site so it's just me and her manager, who I've known for years, pretty sure my line manager will have a flea in her ear on monday but we'll see if she takes it out on me or not!


----------



## Angel10

Hello me lovlies - its blinkin cold brrrrrr

Zoe - hello hun - how you doing? Good for you grassing up your boss, there is really truly nothing worse than being stuck at work with little to do    I hope your museum visit makes up for it later    I also love that pic of Archie, he is so adorable though I didnt get to cuddle him on saturday    I just dont know where the time went to do you! 

Pray - hope you are ok hun and your beautiful babies are getting better -    

Doddy - Oh I did love that Fairytale in New York Alan put on **     - hope tonight goes well babe and well done on baking some goodies already   

Dial - how are you today? still got your lovely padded coat on? I really like that    As for tomorrow, well KT is feeling better but not well enough to go which is totally understandable. I cant get there without her so wont be able to come either - sorry   

Mrs Rock - yep I totally get what you are saying about socks so your not completely loopy on your own


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Glad you liked it 

Such a shame you girls cant do your mini meet up tomorrow - not surprised our lovely KT isn't up to it but glad to hear she's feeling a bit better


----------



## zoe25

glad kt is on the mend too, you will all have to pass on extra hugs next time you meet rachel for me  

angel, no idea where the time went either, mind you probably my fault for not chucking archie at you for a cuddle   I don't really pass him around in fairness but wait for people to ask but that's more from when I had wsd and dsd babies forced on me when I really didn't have any urge to hold them, they just got plonked on me and then they all went in another room! any I disgress, next time we'll have to make sure you get your cuddles  

woo hoo! I;m off - early finish today, will catch up with you with my typos from my phone


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls,

Mrs E - So sorry you have the worry of hand, foot & mouth but I am sure all will be well. Thank you for the tip for the twins bunged up noses I will give it a try. james is a bit better but poor jessica is really struggling.

Angel - Miss you all too hun, but i am reading just not got much time or energy to post often. How are you doing ? Hope things are going OK  

Doddy - Hope the you get as much free booze from work into you as possible   and what a lovely idea anout your early christmas. Hope you have a lovely day.

Zoe - what a gorgoeus photo of Archie he looks such a happy wee man.

Dial - What is your dh like, Is he getting a landrover and a retrevier to go with the gun. Oh and a deerstaker & plus fours   Think you asked about breastfeeding, not been possible unfortunatly due to all the drugs i'm on but luckly they both feed well from a bottle. Re the hysto, i had it done under sedation and it was fine, to be honest i don't remember anything about it so sedation worked well  

Kt - sorry you have all got the horrible sickness   hope you are feeling better soon  

 to everyone else.

Afm - Doing ok still on dialysis but kidneys looking better so hoping might get some function back. Babies are just adorable and i am totally in love. Or next issue is that DH's work want him to start up a new office in either AUSTRALIA or SOUTH AMERICA ahhhhhhhhhhhhh   it is a fantastic opportunity for him but i just don't know how it can be possible !! I have never lived anywhere but Scotland and with 2 babies and my health problems I just don't know. We are going to try not to think about it untill the New Year and try and enjoy Christmas. Talking of that I better go and try and do some online shopping !


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

KT -   hope things are starting to improve in your house babe!   

Doddy - see by ** you had a good night    sorry I havent got round to replying to your PM - me and driving is kinda difficult to explain    

Zoe - Next time, throw the boy my way    

Pray - good to hear from you and oh my goodness    I am with you on the whole shock about the possible move for you all! Gotta say it sounds amazing BUT not sure its a good time for you and the babies - IF you go when are they talking? I am sure you will have plenty to discuss around the whole thing hun - just hope it doesnt spoil your Christmas    oh and its so good to read things are improving with your kidneys


----------



## Faithope

Just popped on to see how you all are, I miss you   xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith -   Miss you too hun, especially after meeting you I feel like  I ' know' you better now


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* I have off here a week and I must say I feel better for doing so. So I may duck in and out but won't be here everyday 

Just to say that I miss you all and that I feel like my right arm has been removed but I am also feeling alittle relived that I am thinking other things than IF. I have had a painful ovulation which lasted over two days and means AF is due Christmas but I am happy I am still working natuarlly.

Massive hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening my very special ladies!  

Sorry I haven't really read back, just skimmed   please forgive me if I miss something or some of you  

Pray-   hope those beautiful bubbas are getting over their colds now bless them, hope you manages to get the stuff that mrsrock suggested, I had a similar thing for the boys which worked a treat   so so so pleased there is improvement with your kidneys too sweetie that's fab news! As for dhs job, well, I can understand your reservations Hun, but on the flip side...what an opportunity!!! 

Mrsrock- hope you're ok my lovely? Hows little E with the foot and mouth?  

Doddy- Christmas in your house today! Fab! Hope you have had a fantastic day?  

Angel- hey gorgeous   thanks for your texts darlin' , bless you for worrying     hope you're ok poppet? 

Zoe- how's you and the gorgeous Archie? Have you been busy busy?  

Dial- you ok sweetness?   how's things? I'll be in touch about the dress  

Faith-   miss you too hun! 

As for us, well that was what I would class as a bad week!   anyway, I think, we're coming out the other side now, all just feeling a little delicate when it comes to eating   got a fairly busy week this week as dh is off work, it's his b'day on Friday, so shopping a couple of days, over to mums for an early Christmas on Wednesday, gatecrash Saturday   and out Sunday! I'm sure I'll see you all I between all of that, I've really missed you all


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Glad you're all on the mend, you take it easy this week, lots going on eh - and a happy birthday to your DH!

Pray - Crikey - thats one hell of a decision to make, and one best not taken lightly eh!

Well I hope you're all well and looking forward to Xmas, i'm going to be stepping back from FF in general - too much weeping/wailing and gnashing of gums, not on this thread but on others!!  Just makes me annoyed and so most of my time on FF is now utterly frustrating as I want to shake people!!  
Happy Chrimbo to you all  xx


----------



## jack12

hiya everyone. Just wanna say i thank each and everyone for their support over what has been and continues to be a very fraught and scary time for me. I am going in for my section on thursday and i promise i will update you as soon as i can but understand too that its not what some really want to hear. I will just let you know she here safe and well, god willing. I hold a special place in my heart for you all. Much love xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- thanks hunny   will you still be about on faceache? I/we will miss you terribly  

Jack- good luck poppet   I really hope all goes smoothly for you, and your precious little one arrives safe and well


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Where is everybody?    I've come back and feel like I've stepped into the twilight zone


----------



## lollipops

Jack - I will be thinking of u on Thursday, your long awaited little girl will soon be in your arms. can't wait to hear all about her 


Doddy,doddy,doddy! Dont leave us , its not the same without you, we are all friends on here......i know I don't get on here as often as I would like but your a big part of this thread & you will be missed so much  


Kt - its rather like a ghost town isn't it?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

it is very quiet isn't it, well I'm not helping things...no idea where time is going at the moment  

kt, pleased you are all feeling better but what a carry on with your boss    stuff her, she can't suddenly just change the deal and expect no repercussions! 

lolli, how is the delicious db sleeping now? how are you?

jack, will be thinking of you on thursday, so excited for you  

doddy, just ignore the other threads, we're the important ones    

pray, ooh well done on getting some kidney function back, hope james has got rid of his snuffles too. As for south america or austrialia - WOW! what an opportunity, granted not exactly at the best time for you all but ooooh the possibilities could be interesting (can you bring you mum too though  )

morning to everyone else too   

we haven't got a tree yet and dh has exams this week   thinking of nipping out after work and getting a tree, but one in the pot so we can keep it outside, and bring it back in next christmas.....dh may need convincing as he likes the big christmas tree and may not have the patience to wait years for it to grow


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

Sorry for being quiet.  I had bad news at my scan on Friday, they were not certain they could se the heartbest and the growth did not seem enough.  I have another scan on Thursday to confirm but I am bracing myself for another mmc.  Just really trying not to think about it and carry on as normal but I am very sad


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, oh no!!       everything crossed for thursday for you, well done trying to carry on


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls  

MrsRock- oh my lovely, I'm so so sorry   I wish there was something I could say to comfort you, but please know that we are here for you, let us know about the scan on Thursday, and saying a little   for you too  

Zoe- Hi Hun! Sounds like a tree in a pot is a good idea   must be difficult sorting Christmas while working too, lots of thing to juggle   I'm not working and still finding it a effort  

Lolli-


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you ladies.  I feel bad that I was greedy and wishing for more so soon after E, almost feels as though I deserve this.  I won't mention it agin til Thurs as otherwise I'll get myself upset and that won't help me.


KT glad to hear you are all better again.  E is all happy again and her spots are starting to clear up but she is still so so tired, she's now been napping this morning for 2 hours instead of her usual 45 minutes!  Poor thing, it does seem to ahve knocked the stuffing out of her a bit.  


Zoe all I have is a little living tree in a pot from Tesco, it came with lights on it already.  It is cute but very, er understated!  I have a wreath on my front door and my cards up of course but that's all I can be bothered with this year.  The house is very cluttered with all the toys etc so I was kind of reluctant to add even more stuff!


Doddy don't go!  Stay here where we're nice   



Pray, that does indeed sound like an amazing opportunity but it would be a big ask with your current situation.  Would you have any help if you went?  I am so pleased to hear your kidneys are improving, I hope it continues   


Hi everyone else


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock-   please don't feel that way, you're not greedy at all and you certainly don't deserve this  poor little E   , they say sleep is the best cure and at least she's getting that


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, pleased e is getting over her hand, foot and mouth (ridiculous names they have for things nowadays!) sleep does definitely fix all sorts, just wish I could get some too  I can't really be bothered with all the christmas decs but quite fancy the lights as archie goes crackers at them but as the days tick by I am starting to wonder why bother.......then I feel mean not doing it as we usually do    I've no idea what we are going to do with all the toys we have, I've just moved them to one side of the room downstairs for now  

kt, we're going out for christmas day dinner so that avoids a lot of hassle and it is just the there of us   after that on christmas day I have just left to dh as it needs to involve seeing his mam and dad and seeing his kids etc....... I'll just be   through the lot - much easier but yes, no idea how I would have organised a christmas dinner with other family members but think I will have to do it next year.....but lets not think about that for now    anything other than looking after archie seems an effort at the moment, hey ho! don't care  (does bug me not getting all the housework done but he is soooo worth it)


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - I just read your post and I am    that your next scan shows a different result - and please dont be so hard on yourself - you are most certainly not greedy   

Doddy - totally understand your decision hun - but you will be missed, you are a big part of this thread - please dont stay away too long   

KT - glad you are all finally on the mend and hope you are enjoying some quality time with dh this week hun   

Zoe -   

Lolli - how are things with DB hun?   

Not sure where everyone is atm - very strange on here


----------



## pray4a+

Mrs Rock - Just read your news     that you get better news on Thursday sending you a big cyber  

Jack - Thinking about you and can't wat to hear all about your baby girl. Good luck on Thursday  

Kt - Glad you are all feelng better  

Angel - how are you hunni ? you are always askng afer everyone else but forget to tell us how your doing   

Doddy - You will be a huge miss but totally respect your decision. Wishng you every happiness in whatever you do.

Lolli - hope DB is sleeping better.

Zoe - Hope you don't get to much hassel from wsd & the in-laws this Christmas

Dial - hope you are ok hun  

Well it looks like we might be going to Australia !!! I said No way to South America but coming round to the idea of Aus. Will look into it all in more depth in the new year. 

Big   to everyone else.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Zoe- I'm with you...in a nut shell... Fcuk it!  

Angel- lovely to see you poppet   how ya diddling'?  

Pray- australia!!!! Wow!!! Exciting!!! Im soooooooo jealous      how are you and your gorg bubbas my lovely?


----------



## Angel10

Pray - Australia    bloody Hells bells    and I thought coming to see you in Scotland would be hard enough    but seriously if your up for it then wow what an amazing opportunity   


KT - so sorry I didn't reply to your text   not sure where the time went today after one thing and another    I am ok, bit brighter today thanks   


So where is everyone else?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   don't worry hunny   Glad you're feeling a little brighter sweetie   Hopefully everyone is just busy with Christmas stuff   We went Christmas shopping today finaly! Aaaaaand the Christmas tree is up!     and the stockings are by the fireplace   now just got to somehow get dh a card and prezzie for his birthday   Are you all ready for Christmas then Hun?


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT -   yay your tree is up - now to keep the boys away from the baubles    oh I meant to say that on your photo of you in the lovely dress the table was missing - sorry I noticed that    have you moved it cos of the boys? - As for me and Christmas - I am nearly done, need to start wrapping to see if I need anything else    - right gotta get showered am off to see Wayne this morning via Asdaban   

  to all you other luffly B&B's


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- morning lovely!    yes to table is gone but only for a while!   the boys can get on it but are not too good at getting off it!!!!   We've also boxed the Christmas tree in with the sofa and the toy box  
Hope the lovely Wayne is on top form Hun   shame about going via asdaban, I suppose it's better to go before than after! 
The boys and I are off to my mums today, dh has come down with the sickness now poor thing


----------



## lollipops

I'm here! 


MrsR - oh goodness honey, I'm sorry to hear your worrying news, i pray that the scan was just a little too early & that tomorrow the little bean has caught up! And please don't say your greedy, far from it! Xxx

Pray - I would snap your hand off to move to Australia, we are planning to apply for visas next year ourselves! How very exciting! I'm super jealous! X

Kt - yay to the tree up! I have to watch alfie near ours as he eats the baubles! naughty pooch! x

Angel - what's happening with you my dear? It's very quiet on here isn't it? Me no likey! X

Jack - tomorrow is the big day! so excited for you to meet your darling baby girl xxx

zoe - I'm liking the fact your off out for xmas dinner, no hassle then! and sod the cleaning, its more important you spend time with cutie Archie! x

doddy - come back to us   


Afm - db has got another sickness bug and the runs to go with it, we have the funeral tomorrow as well, its not fair for her to be ill again....feel so sorry for her, she was lying in a pool of her own sick this morning and has poo all up her back.....poor girl....not again we only just got rid of the last sickness bug, i swear I'm not taking her to these baby groups anymore, she's always poorly. X


----------



## doddyclaire

Sorry - just sneaking back in to send some hugs out

Mrs Rock - I really do hope tomorrow's scan brings you some relief & a big dose of joy darlin x

Lollipops - Oh poor DB, and poor you  Big hugs ahead of tomorrow for you all x

KT - Erk, not DH with sickness bug, I'm hoping it will miraculously clear in time for his birthday!

Pray - EXCITING!!!  I always fancied living out there, especially with my bro & famalam there!

Angel -  

Zoe -  

Dial -  

And anyone else i've missed - a big   too.

Literally was just popping on to pick up messages, that is all I do on here really, don't feel I can contribute to anyone's situations these days, and so its just easier to not come on.
BUUUUT - you all know where to get hold of me, ** or phone, always on one or other for you just trying to reduce this website in my life!!  
Love to all xx


----------



## doddyclaire

SH&T - sorry - BIG hello to Jack, will be thinking of you next week darlin, hope all goes well xx


----------



## smile 26

Mrs R big big   and i have everything crossed for Thursday    all the best xox


----------



## Ale40

*Mrs Rock * - A big . I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. If you can, let us know how it went.   

*Pray * - I case you are bullied into going to the other side of the tropics: South America has brilliant healthcare services. The trouble is it's mostly private and no way cheap, hence you must have a some very good medical insurance. Let me know if you want me to investigate further on a particular country. I am South American, had private insurance throughout all my life and was always spoiled for choice of healthcare services. I also for a big firm with offices in Buenos Aires and Brazil - I can always ask my colleagues to investigate a bit furhter...

Big hello to all B&Bs 

Sorry for being so absent - I am busy at work ad did some charity job on Monday that messed up all my schedule...  But for a good cause 

Love,

Ale


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - was gutted to read ur post. I hope it's good news tomorrow. I know it's heartbreaking and I   things work out well for u. 
Sending get well wishes to little e too! 

Jack - so excited for u tomorrow!   xx

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Ale40

All the best for you tomorrow *jack *


----------



## Angel10

Jack - sending you all my love for tomorrow hun - cant wait to hear from you - I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight darling     

Mrs R - thinking of you tomorrow too   

Dial - hello gorgeous    how ya diddling?!

KT - ohhh nooo - poor your dh hun - hope he gets better soon, bloody marvellous now he has some time off work    I did have a little chuckle at the picture of the boys getting on your table but not getting off bless them    hope your day was ok at your mums hun, how is your step dad? xx

Ale -   

Doddy - ALWAYS here for you, I hope you know that - I am just a stones throw away hun


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Just wanted to pop on and wanted to tell Mrs R I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope it works out ok.  

Jack, hope it goes smoothly tomorrow.

Sorry I've not been on. I've had a wobble and trying to keep a low profile and hide away a bit I think.


----------



## Angel10

Rach - I dont think you are alone in your wobble hun    but share it if you can - it helps to take some of the power out of it - well I believe so anyhow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

MrsRock- thinking of you sweetie  

Jack- today's the day!!! You'll have your beautiful little baby girl in your arms! Exciting!  

Ale- Hi hunny! Other than being busy, are you ok Hun?  

Dial- Hi chick! How's you? Did you get my pm Hun? I'll text you later jst in case you didn't  

Angel- you ok my lovely? How was Wayne yesterday? On top form I hope!    

Rachel- big   as angel said, you're not alone, it's hard especially at this time of the year I think   hope you and dh are well in yourselves anyway  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- sorry, didn't answer your question   step dad not good   he's been in hospital because of this sickness bug (we didn't give it to him) hes back in the home now but mum got a call yesterday to say he wasn't looking good, and they'd had the dr to him, not really sure what they can do for him now though


----------



## dialadink

Kt - my inbox keeps saying I have msgs but I can't see any new ones. Will try again at work later... Not always easy to sort on my phone!   
Sorry ur SD has taken a turn for the worse, thinking of u all  
How's dh? Hopefully better ready for his birthday!  

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Angel10

KT - oh hun I am sorry to hear that about your Step Dad    lets just hope he is as comfortable as he can be for now    I am ok hun, blinkin cold but thats stateting the bleedin' obvious    Wayne was his usual wonderful self yesterday thanks hun - he is a gem    dh and I went for a walk in the afternoon which is always good and gets us talking as recommended by Wayne    how is your dh today? better I hope


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

bags and bags of luck to mrs rock and jack, obviously for very different reasons, but my thoughts are with you both today   

kt, pants about dh being poorly now and your stepdad not being well either (have I got myself confused? is dh poorly...think so  ) how are you anyway?? pleased you've managed to get a start on xmas shopping, so when is dh's b'day?

angel, glad you had a lovely walk with dh yesterday, what's on today?  

rachel,    I so wish we could all just have some peace and happiness, why is it that the best people often have the hardest times....  anyway, get lots of cuddles from your furbabies, and you dh of course   (oh and bit of trivia....I went in to the shops for a photoframe and came out with a tube of jelly tots - a whole tube - get in!!  )

doddy,    i never seem to be able to offer good advice but just waffle on nonetheless, hope you enjoyed your work do, ooh and how was your family christmas? I might just copy this though and ** you instead of making you trail back on here  

dial, morning! when do you break up, dh breaks up on friday which I didn't realise, especially as I'm in until next friday - boooo!

lolli, so sorry db is poorly again, it must feel like you are just going from one illness to another, what a shame, my thoughts are with you for the funeral   but oooh to ozzie visa's next year  

pray, ooooh austrialia........the possibilities could be endless at least there will only be a dialect change and not a completely new language, mind you my friend moved to malaysia for six months 3 years ago and is still there loving every minute, her kids (4 and 6) have seen so many different cultures and travelled all over!

ale, hi! how are you apart from mad busy  

well, got a christmas tree in a pot yesterday and I think it looks pretty and I've not even decorated it yet just slung lights on, not getting the christmas spirit but we'll see it might arrive in time


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

*Mrs R*   

Big hello to you all, I just popped on to let you know that my follow up letter just came in the post (I am off work with the lurgy) and after seeing things in print, my positivity has come back  It reads:

'It has been encouraging that you have got pregnant twice following this as well as having a previous pregnancy in the past that miscarried. Unfortunately miscarriages are very common, one in four to one in five pregnancies. It is encouraging that all of your tests which look for reasons for recurrent miscarriage have all been negative.

As explained today, I think it has simply been 'bad luck' that you have had three miscarriages and the chance of a next pregnancy going on to be a successful pregnancy is greater than 50/50.

I have suggested that maybe you do want to take a break for six months or so before thinking about IVF again to mentally recover from all this trauma. During this time of course there is the possibility you might conceive naturally which would be ideal.

I have left it that you contact us again whenever you are ready, but of course do let us know if a natural pregnancy does occur.'

So do you ladies feel this letter is telling us that we may just do this on our own in time?? Cos I may be reading between the lines but I am sure the consultant seems to edge towards us doing it naturally??


----------



## zoe25

faith, I think that's a really positive letter, always good to have things written down in black and white so you can re-read it whenever, he seems to say that there is no reason for a natural bfp so enjoy the break from the crazy tx rollercoaster  

mrs rock, oh bless you I am so sorry to hear that although it does sound like you had expected that result. Hope you can get the go appointment and erpc done asap, any chance of any cancellations?? big big   and give that gorgeous girl extra hugs from auntie zoe too


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock*  I am so very sorry  Emilia is a beautiful little baby, enjoy every waking second with her  xxx

*Zoe* Thank you  I am going to be as positive as I can and pray that theres a god and that he is looking down on us in 2013...


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I too think that sounds a very encouraging and positive letter hun    - I hope 'someone' is looking down on us all, today, tomorrow, next year - some more little miracles would be fab   

Mrs Rock -    there are no words hun - just hope this is all over quickly for you so you can 'move on' whatever that means - just be kind to yourself and enjoy little E and her first Christmas   

Zoe - yay to getting a tree up - have this mad imagine if you just throwing the lights on, standing back and saying 'yeah that'll do'    have you got long off work for the holidays hun?


----------



## lollipops

Very brief visit as its funeral day today but ...


MrsR - I'm so sorry hun, thinking of u at this difficult time..... like Angel said I hope you can have a lovely xmas with E, although I'm sure u need time to grieve and. Process what's happened. Hugs xxx


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I hope it all went as well as it could today my lovely


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Mrs R, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Don't be hard on yourself or rush yourself in healing.  

Angel, thanks for your reply. There is not much to share really. I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself really but think I'm on the way up now hopefully. I think some time off work will help.

Zoe, I reckon I'm lacking in jelly tots & that might be my problem  

Lolli, hope today went smoothly.

KT, hope the germs are on their way out of your house soon. At least you will all be well for Christmas.

Faith, I'm glad the letter has given you some positivity.

Dial, have you got a nice tan yet from your tree at work ?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

MrsRock- I'm so sorry to read your news poppet   So so sad   little E is a beautiful distraction, lots of smiles, laughs, cuddles, and kisses for her special mummy 

Faith- all sounds good to me Hun, and yes i would say the consultant does seem to think you have a high chance of conceiving naturally! Have fun!  

Zoe- my Christmas spirit is sloooooooowly happening   well done getting ya tree...it's a start!   Can't believe your wsd!  Honestly!  not the sharpest knife in the draw then!!!!!  

Lolli- hope yesterday went as well as can be expected   thinking of you all  

Angel-   dh was much better yesterday thanks   nice that you and dh went for a walk together, very therapeutic I think, always manages to get my dh to relax, chat, and think clearly, when I manage to get him out the house for a walk   (sounds like a dog   ) 

Rachel- hello gorgeous! Lovely to see you   you all ready for Christmas?  

As for us, well, took the boys to the dr yesterday as they seemed to have really bad tummy pains in the night, dr says their tummys haven't healed from the sickness bug, so they've got antacids, hopefully it does the trick   dh's b'day today, just waiting for a reasonable time to go and wake him with prezzies and cards   got the 'family' over for lunch   anyway, big   to you all, and I'll try and get on later


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT -    to your dh hun - hope he enjoys his day and he is well enough to enjoy the 'family'    so what you and the boys bought him? cant think of anything more exciting than the weed picking gadget you got him for fathers day    

Rach - hi sweetie - I hope the holidays help you too babe and you start to feel better - well  I hope everyone starts to feel better about things soon - its a funny old time Christmas   

Mrs Rock -   

  to all the B&B's - love you all lots and lots - and I dont half worry about ya


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, happy birthday to your dh, hope you've accidentally woken him up with s & h crawling all over him  - that'd be the best present personally    hope you enjoy the family lunch ooh and hope those antacids help the boys, archie has constipation again! and am getting stumped as to what to do, dr's next week in the mean time he's eating lots fruit, milk and water and he' s happy enough in himself....oooh would be much easier if he could just tell me what's going on   nope wsd is a right thick head and very coincidental that the latest request is right before christmas  

rachel, think I ate your share of jelly tots as the tube is empty, how on earth did that happen   I hope the break from work  helps you feel better in yourself and enjoy the time off and oooh lie in's!  

lolli, was thinking of you yesterday, hope dh and you coped ok  

angel, morning lovely, what you up to today??  

mrs rock,    always useful to have extra hugs but I'm sure E has already given you lots today  

jack,       yeay!  

we have a smattering of snow this morning....wish it would snow when I didn't have to go to work! but think it's on its way out already it had better not leave any of that cheeky ice though


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - hello hun - sorry to read Archie is constipated poor little mite    today I need to start wrapping presents    but am creeping around at the moment as dh is sleeping after a night shift    when do you finish work for Christmas? x


----------



## zoe25

ha ha, Im usually no good creeping around the house when my dh is on nights unless I can slob out watching tv so I go out   enjoy your wrapping, think i've done most of mine as it is soooo boring! don't break up until next friday, but have just found out some people have been having a right *****ing session about me which has got up to the main boss so am not impressed and quite tempted to p!ss off now and leave them all to it is I am so bad to work with   stupid thing is I know it is someone stirring as since I've been back I haven't even seen many people as we all work in different bases! really can't be bothered with it   

oh well...lunch time


----------



## Angel10

Awww Zoe thats not nice hun - how could anyone say anything bad about you cos your sooooo luffly    gawd wish I could come slap the silly tarts


----------



## hennups

Hi ladies. Your regular little lurker here, checking in. 

Faith - I think that letter sounds pretty positive. When we were given our final 'not much point with your eggs and sperm' talk last August, we felt despondent but officially gave up. Well, to the point where I was taking natural remedies for PCOS (I've never been officially diagnosed but have the symptoms and annovulatory cycles). Within 6 months it seemed I was ovulating so I started charting again. Started getting crosshairs showing ovulation on my charts. After officially clinking glasses on never doing any more TX and just accepting our infertility, 3 days later we got a positive. Now, obviously Isla was stillborn, but that was nothing chromosonal (she caught a virus from me). 

Since then, July, I had 3 normal cycles, charting and showing ovulating. Even got my first ever smilie face on an opk in October! I tried soya isoflavones, which are like a natural clomid, which I think helped, though the October cycle I didn't use them as DH was away all month. Only saw him for one day/night. 

And now I'm pregnant again. 7+3 and cacking myself quite frankly! Had an early scan today basically due to anxiety and there's a little bean in there with a beating heart. Some bleeding below the sac so that could be scary, but fingers crossed.

I hate people who say 'just relax and it'll happen'. I don't think that's why we've had 2 spontaneous pregnancies. I think the PCOS remedies I have taken got me ovulating and the soya strengthened my eggs. 

I hope this doesn't sound like 'look how lucky I am'. I hope it comes across as intended, that you can do it. Stay positive hun. Even when we 'give up', we often don't really, and then we genuinely can be taken by surprise. 

I really hope that everyone on this board gets their 'time'. 

Mrs Rock - sorry to hear your news, hope you are ok. 

xxxxx to you all. xx


----------



## zoe25

hi hennups, so lovely to hear from you you lovely lurker   7+3 - FANTASTIC NEWS! even though I am sure you will be cacking yourself the entire time, I will have everything crossed for you, I've been having a really sucky day and your post has lifted my spirits, oooh so many hugs and   and   for you, take care x x x

angel, think we've worked out the culprits, little   I'm running on a fine balance of no energy and am really annoyed that ended up in   even though I knew it was more sh!t stirring than actual fact it did get to me   past the   stuff them! think I'll just re-read hennups post


----------



## lollipops

Hennups - 


Oh wow! cant tell you what a big grin I have on my face   I'm sure your anxious and wary but fingers crossed all will be well. Your story gives some of the ladies here hope that trying naturally can & does work. I'm so very pleased for you,please keep us updated with your pregnancy news.... xxx


Back later girls, just got back home from Essex x


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* I am sat here in floods of tears, I will read back when I am compossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* I have been worried about you as I read your blog and there were no posts since November so asked the girls if they had heard from you, now I know why and I can't put into words how amazing your post has been  Thank you for taking the time to post. I can imagine how tough the emotions must be for you.

I have done Soy before but had awful stomach cramps on the month I took them so it has put me off  But on the same note, my body seems to have ovulated on its own this month straight after my MC which has never happened before 

I am taking things easy on the TTC thing, going to have a boozy Christmas, not think about TX or babies. Consultant told me off for talking about me being 'old' and even laughed at me  But he's right, I seem to be finding reasons for it not happening when it could be me making my body not get anywhere cos I had lost all faith in it.

I am taking vitamins, DH too. That's it. I am 8 days away from AF and have no signs of PMT (needing to scoff chocolate, no sore boobs, nowt) so what will be, will be.

Your post has really helped


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* *Doddyclaire* wants to pass on her congrats


----------



## hennups

Thanks to Doddy too! xxx


----------



## Angel10

Hennups - and I was only saying yesterday how we need some more little miracles - such wonderful news   

Zoe - sorry you have had to put up with that at work hun - we know your lovely so let the others go stuff themselves      

KT - I hope your day is going ok hun and dh is enjoying his birthday   

Faith -


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies, Hennups can you explain to me about the soya i saw you wrote 'I tried soya isoflavones, which are like a natural clomid' i've not heard of the soya doing this, DH and I would like to try au natural route even though we have been told no way possible like you have shown us it can happen xox a big congrats to you both and i wish you all the best xox


----------



## pray4a+

Mrs Rock - So sorry to read your news, I know that lots of E cuddles will help but give yourself time to grieve. I hope that you get the ERCP sorted soon sedding lots of  ^    

Hennups - So thrilled for you, I will be saying lots of   that you have a healthy and happy next 7mths


I gather from Zoe's post that Jack's baby girl has arrived safely. Hugh congratulations Jack so happy for you    

Hi to everyone else will try to get on and do proper personals at the weekend.


----------



## Angel10

Pray - always lovely to see your name come up on here    hope you are ok and the twins


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning ladies

Thanks everyone for the sympathies.  I am ok really, so far anyway.

Hennups - thrilled for you    I know you will be scared, hoping for a very smooth and easy pregnancy for you x

I am going to the EPU tomorrow to see about booking in for an ERPC, thanks to some good advice which Dial gave me.  Much better than waiting until Thursday to get a referral from GP.  Today I am going for a swim, has been ages, decided to get back into shape as feel like a fat frump and none of my work clothes are going to fit me at this rate!!  E has her first ever birthday party to go to and DH is taking her so I have a free afternoon woop!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been awol for quite a while. 

Angel, How are you? I know you previously mentioned about having tx in the new year, is that still a goer?

Pray, Wow that's a serious move, especially with two young bubbas and your health problems. When (if it does) is it likely to take place? Pleased that there's been some improvement with your kidneys.

Hennups, Fantastic news   I am so chuffed for you  

Faithope. The letter definitely sounds positive  

Lolli, How's DB now? Did the CC work?

Zoe, Wow what's going on at work?! I really hate office politics and *****iness. 

Kt, SO how did the christmas party gatecrash go?

Rachel,  

Ale,  

Mrs Rock, I am so sorry     I hope you can get the erpc sorted out quickly.

Dial,   at your DH wanting a gun for Christmas. 

Claire,  

Jack, Hope you and your princess are well  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Poor Ed is all bunged up with a cold


----------



## hennups

smile 26 said:


> hi ladies, Hennups can you explain to me about the soya i saw you wrote 'I tried soya isoflavones, which are like a natural clomid' i've not heard of the soya doing this, DH and I would like to try au natural route even though we have been told no way possible like you have shown us it can happen xox a big congrats to you both and i wish you all the best xox


Hi Smile

I read about them on the babycentre board - http://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a3872965/soya_isoflavones

You buy them from Tescos and take them like you would clomid. To be fair, I only used them for 2 months - and not the month we got pregnant but i think something was kickstarted! I used them days 4-8 as I wanted a stronger egg not more eggs. The forum has loads and loads of info inlcuidng when to take them for different effects!

I believe they gave me a good egg and the D-Chiro Inositol (for PCOS sufferers but good for cycles too) got me ovulating and gave me regular cycles. I do also believe that my little Isla gave us another chance.

xxx

/links


----------



## smile 26

Thanks Hennups i shall check this out xox   i wish you all the best in this Pregnancy xoxoxoxox


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helllllooooo! 

So sorry I've been AWOL this weekend, doesn't look like im the only one though   Been so busy, and inbetween busy the boys have kept me up with this tummy ache thing  

Hennups- huge congratulations hunny! Your little angel certainly is looking over you sweetie isn't she   

Belle- poor little Ed, I hope he gets better soon      how are you Hun? All ready for Christmas?   

As for the gatecrash...I had a fab time with the girls   couldn't believe it when we arrived to find our table was right next to theirs!!!!! Dh's Do was eeerrrmmm... Interesting! What a bunch of knobbers!!!!! I think there were a few people there who were pleased we we're there as they spent more time with us! 

Anyway, big hugs to you all, I hope you've all been busy doing lovely things this weekend?


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

It is very quiet on here. I hope that you are all well and just busy with Christmas preparations.

Kt, Pleased you had a good time   I'm almost ready for Christmas. We are having a quiet one, just the three of us. My family all tend to do their own thing over Christmas and we all get together on new years eve instead.  What are your plans? Are you managing to avoid the MIL and BIL?

xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

SNOOPER ALERT!!!  LOL!!!

I just thought i'd pop on and personally give my congrats to Hennups!!  I can imagine you are a bundle of nerves, excitement & fear too, I really hope you have a healthy and happy continued pg xx

KT - Glad you had a fab time at the doooo!!  Need more pics on ** though please 

Big hugs to everyone, hope Santa has something nice & juicy in his sack for you all - ooor errr!!!  

MWAH xxxxxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithhope - meant to add - thanks for passing on my best wishes


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* Both Emeraldlite and Catherine wanted me to pass on congrats aswell 

*Doddy* No worries hun 

So busy at work-Nativity  the tea towels came out today 

I started with the sore bozookers today so AF will arrive saturday or sunday  First after MC so no doubt will be heavier than the norm 

Really want to have a chat with DH about a date next year but will stick with the 'wait until after christmas'......

Massive  to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Belle- nice quiet Christmas sounds luffly   unfortunately for me the mil is coming Christmas day and staying over to boxing day too   my bil is coming to, he said he's excited about Christmas as the boys give it purpose, he absolutely adores the boys so I'm expecting it to be fun   

Doddy- you snoop all ya like luvvy   lovely to see you beautiful lady! Miss you long time  

Faith-   I hope the witch is not too cruel to you poppet   and I agree, enjoy your Christmas, new year new start hunny  

Hi to all MIA girls, missin you all    big


----------



## Angel10

Cooooeeeee   

I is here - flitting in and out so to speak - been busy with stuff too   

KT - sorry to see the boys are still not 100% babe - fingers crossed they will be much better soon - guess this bug has really hit their poor little tum tums    soooo glad your gate crash went ok on saturday - you looked gorgeous of course though I think you are lacking in details Mrs, what did dh say etc - you knows I like details     

Doddy - hello sweetie    

Belle - hi hun, your Christmas sounds perfect, nice and peaceful    hope Ed is nearly all better - how are you?? x I will pm you about my plans for tx, not ready to share them on a public forum   

Mrs Rock -   

Still cant believe our cheekey Jack hasnt made her birth announcement on here yet   

Big    to All


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!

Angel- morning beautiful!     Hope it was nice fun stuff that was keeping you busy? Where you at this Christmas? Is your little boy home with you?  As for details, dh pretty much sussed that we were going there   he was pleased to see me/us though as he really didn't want to be stuck with the others all night. The majority of his party were absolutely out of their faces by 10:30, one girl insisted on telling me how much she loved my dh and that she thought he was gay because he was so nice   she was ALL over one of the other partners (her boss) he ended up snogging some woman who looked like a gypsy (he has a girlfriend and child at home!)  the other partner was all over me, hands everywhere, letch, grabbed me round the neck and kept saying 'where's my proper kiss'   I soon put him in his place! Typical work do really, Like I say, it was interesting   I was so glad I went with the girls, we had such a laugh   just what the dr ordered


----------



## jack12

just a note to say that little connie susan arrived safely into the world at 1020am thursday morning weighing a healthy 8lb 7oz. She has come to help heal my heart a little and i just cannot beleive she is here. I am aware how 'lucky' I am and i will treasure every second with her. I know her big brother is with her looking down and i pray that he is happy for me too. xxx

Hennups.......just so so wonderful. utterly deserved. STAY STRONG MY LOVE XX


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- such wonderful news poppet, huge congratulations! I'm sure your little boy is also looking over you and little connie   welcome to the world precious little connie


----------



## lollipops

JACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             

I have been waiting for your news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

WELCOME TO THE WORLD CONNIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so so happy for you and yes of course Jack is looking down on your all with a huge smile on your face, I hope your heart is filled with happiness and joy and that your little girl eases your pain. Jack is so proud of his mummy and new baby sister    

Brilliant weight too, almost the same as my Darcey-Bella - nice chubby bubba! Yummy  You enjoy this perfect extra special Christmas present 

Girls- I am buzzing from Jacks new  

KT- Oh my typical works xmas party or what?! Snogging,groping and general misbehaving!  Boys any better today? x

Angel- Like KT said, wheres your big boy this xmas and what did he ask santa for? Beer? 

Belle- Your xmas sounds perfect, wish we could just spend it alone too but we have to go down to Essex again, which is OK but I would rather not!  

MrsR- how are you feeling ? I am still so very sorry for your news but you sound like you are being strong but please know its ok to tell us if you need a bit of support or advice . I bet your little E is going to love xmas day! Her little face will light up with all the presents! x

Zoe- Hows my little Archie? Love the latest videos and pics on **, he's grown since I last saw him which seems crazy!   Has Santa brought him lots of goodies? x

Doddy- Oh you sneaky spy!  Come back to us! WE MISS YOU   Whats your plans for xmas this year? Just a cozy one or a mad family one? x

Faith - Evil witch better be good to you  Is your big boy all excited for xmas? Any more news on your 'delightful' neighbours? x

Hennups- still so pleased to hear of your news, KEEP positive and hugs to you and tiny bumpy 

Pray- Hows you and those bubbas? Any more news on that Oz move, you do know if you decide to go for it I am going to have to jump in your suitcase! 

Dial- WHERE ARE YOU? Hope your busy doing xmas things and knowing you your up to your eyeballs in work  

Smile- Hope you got all the info you needed 

Rachel- WHERE ARE YOU Come out,come out whereever you are!!! 

I am bound to have missed someone! 

AFM- I keep thinking about that awful shooting in the US  I really hope they sort their bloody gun laws out! 
DB is 6 montsh old today 6 MONTHS!!! Yikes thats gone fast, toooooooooo fast!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- hello my lovely!   how's things? Your ticker says DB is 5 months, 2 weeks, and 1 day   I'm easily confused   the boys are ok thanks, they've both got a bit of an upset tummy, think it maybe the antacids so I'm going to stop that now, it has been nearly a week   and they keep waking in the night! Bit of a shock I can tell ya as they haven't done that since the were 11 weeks old! How's DB with teething and sleeping?


----------



## lollipops

I know my ticker started of right but somewhere along the line it went all wierd !    She's definately 6 months!    Oh poor boys, when DB had her tummy bug she was ''off'' for 2 weeks, as in not feeding the same and being generally more grumpy than normal and then she got the runs!    But it does sound like those antiacids are playing their tummies up! Welcome back to the world of the 'living dead' - I long for the day DB sleeps through, but don't think it will EVER happen! Teething is a nightmare, any tips? I use Nurofen/Calpol , teething gel , teething rings , tried some of those homeopathic powders.......any other tricks you know of? Sleeping is better but lots more work needed, she does go to bed at 6:30pm though, but wakes at 9/10ish for a feed and then anytime between 1-3am for a feed (its this feed I need to get rid of but will attack that after christmas, the controlled crying is hard enough at the minute) . x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww bless her, I've heard the teething granules are the best, other than that I'm stumped I'm afraid   The boys haven't suffered with teething at all so far (touch wood) that I am grateful for! Have you changed DB's milk yet? Can't remember if I said but Hipp does a night time milk that's supposed to keep them fuller for much longer   Looks like you've got her into a good routine though and that's half the battle I'd say


----------



## lollipops

I will get some more teething granuals then as I only had a couple of packets that a friend gave me to try. Your lucky that your boys haven't suffered too much, they are good aren't they! DB seems to hit every milestone pretty hard! She has constant red cheeks, runny nappies, temp, dribbling, and refusing her milk! Grrrrr!! Never mind, I can see they two little lumps o her bottom gum, just wish they would come through. She is on cow and gate milk now, which she drinks much better but they do do a hungrier baby milk but its not that she drinks much milk, she just likes it little and often, hence the waking in the night....I am making lots of dinners for her at the weekend....chicken and rice, fish and potatoes.....I am hoping if I feed her a big ''proper''  dinner in the afternoon (rather than just the veggies and fruits that shes currently having) she will stay fuller for longer. Who knows, shes a mystery to me!     Thanks for the tips! x


----------



## Angel10

KT - oh I did laugh about your saturday night hun    I never had a works do like that I must say, thankfully    yes been busy with visits and shopping, 2 lush hours with Wayne yesterday - wont see him until the new year now    Christmas day I am just cooking for me, dh, ds and my mum, but the rest of my family will all come round in the morning, thats my dad and his partner and their 3 children - its all rather dysfunctional as my mum and dad are still married    then boxing out for lunch with dh's fam, friends over 27th, tapas at brothers 29th and by that point I will probably EXPLODE    think my diet will have to start New Year - again    Hope I havent bored you too much with that   

Lolli - I too got confused about DB being 6months    so she was born 18th June then? is that right lol   and no ds is NOT having beer    so have you totally runined DB this Christmad then hun? how are things, is she settling into a better routine etc   

Jack - way to go hun - you already know how delighted I am for you my love   are you home yet?


----------



## lollipops

Angel - wow thats a busy weekend with some serious foodage! Just how xmas should be!   

DB was born on 3rd July and is 24 weeks old today so that makes her 6 months - right? Or has my frazzled brain failed me? X


----------



## pray4a+

Just popping on quickly to say a huge congratulations to Jack

               

Jack - I am so happy for you and DP, welcome to the world Connie   I know that Jack is looking down with a big smile and I'm sure he will continue to look after his baby sister.

Sorry not on much all a bit hectic DH's parents are home from Spain for christmas arrived sunday and staying till middle of January !!!!!!!!!!!! will read when I can missing you all. babies and I are doing well. Big   &    to all.


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - toooo much food is going to be consumed - thats so not good!! but I am trying to be good in between, dont want even more weight to have to loose in the new year    well as for DB - my theory would be that a month is from the same day of the next month - therefore she would be 6 months on 3rd January - I think that is right? or am I    anyhow........tell me how things are hun - please   

Pray - goodness you have got your hands full there will inlaws - I hope you get on well with them hun and they help you and dh out    you must be so looking forward to Christmas with your little bundles    and fab news to read you are all doing so well


----------



## Irish Dee

Message for lollipop

Sorry to crash, your inbox is full and have been unable to PM you.

Dee


----------



## lollipops

Angel - yes that does make sence but it doesnt work like that for some reason , think its because not every month has the same amount of days. I've re-counted on my calender and she's definatley 24 weeks old today    it is confusing though   Christmas is the season for a bit of indulgance though, so don't be too hard on yourself if u treat yourself - you Angelkins deserve it  



Pray - jeez that's a long time!   hope they are more of a help than a hindrance! X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening ladies! 

Angel-   yes that is most definitly busy!   and your Christmas sounds lush to me Hun, eat drink and be merry don't they say  

Pray- hello hunny! Hope you and bubbas  are well and doing ok? If we dont see you before, hope you have a fantastic Christmas and its not too hectic for you my lovely  

Lolli- sorry hunny, but I think it does go from same day each month, otherwise little DB will be 13 months old on her 1st birthday


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - Like Angelkins - nearly as good as Emmakins you called me on ** the other day    and you are still not telling me how things are Mrs - you want me to come and slap your legs for ya    ohhhh and I have to say that KT is right, I totally understand your math but you cant devide 24 by 4 because there is more than 28 days per calender month - get it?   or am I still


----------



## Angel10

KT - more like eat, drink and EXPLODE


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I think that's what they invented January for...for putting yourself back together!


----------



## lollipops

I've literally crossed each week off the calender since the day shes been born and today is 24 weeks, which is 6 months old......?? I don't understand where I've gone wrong?    am I being totally    even when I get her weighed they put how many weeks old she is in her red book....? x


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - its so hard to explain in black and white on here, she is 24 weeks old but theres 7days in a week x 4 makes 28 and most months have 30/31 days which is more than 4 weeks so a month is the same date each month - dont think I am helping here!   

KT - can you explain it any better?


----------



## lollipops

I got ya .... how can I be so thick!    don't think I'll be teaching her maths!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - your so not thick hun, I totally get your logic behind how you worked it out, it is all confusing


----------



## lollipops

No its not confusing I'm just thick! I can't believe myself sometimes! I got her other monthly birthdays right (well its not hard really is it) but somehow got all confused on this one - how embarrassing   put a bloody 6 month photo up on ** today aswell - what a [email protected]!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- bless you youre not thick sweetie, It is confusing as the drs and health visitors do everything in weeks, I suppose the best way to look at it is like you do your own age  
I found this... It's interesting if nothing else 

http://easycalculation.com/date-day/age-calculator.php

/links


----------



## lollipops

Thanks katy, better use that calculator more often me thinks. I swear I have already lost 1 of my two brain cells since having DB!   Do u know what else i did today? Put the bread in the microwave and turned the washing machine on without putting the washing in! I need to get back to work sharpish!


----------



## Angel10

KT oh that is interesting, glad you found that though a little depressing for an old bird like me   


lolli don't be hard on yourself your not what you say, your lovely    and sleep deprivation is very debilitating hun so cut yourself some slack


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- Aww bless ya   you just need more sleep poppet! I think your brain cell and my brain cell could get together and cause some trouble, I found my knickers (clean) in the fridge   

Angel- yer I found out I was older than I thought


----------



## Angel10

k t -    OMG how do you know they were clean lol


----------



## lollipops

Kt - knickers in the FRIDGE!      that's soooooo funny! X


Angel - I can see you have changed your signature (pink writing) Come on 2013 , be a lucky year!     P.S from now on you will be Angelkins or Emmakins depending on where I am talking to u on !


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - Hmmm I did hesitate about writing anything as its a reminder but am 'trying' to think positively about the next time    and I like your names for me, makes me sound like a Peter Rabbit character    anyhow I see you were up at 3am - bad night??    

Morning all - its blinkin foggy out this morning


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!


----------



## Angel10

Morning KT darling


----------



## Irish Dee

Lolli, 
(Again ladies, sorry for crashing).  Still saying that your inbox is full.  Still cannot reply.
Dee


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hey gorgeous! What's occurrin'?  

Dee- popular person is our lolli


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

Kt,   to your cold knickers. Do the boys like their haircut? x x

lolli, sure db wont mind having a practice 6 mth pic (26 weeks is  six months old by the way....all very confusing how many weeks old and how many months...i cheat and get an email from baby center each week telling me how many weeks ) x x

angel, your christmas sounds LUSH!! x x

ooh how could i forget.....
Jack, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Welcome to the world connie, i am thrilled for you all x x x

pray, lovely to see you post, hope your kidneys keeo improving and enjoy christmas with all your family with you x x

morning to everyone else i am just lurking waiting for archie to wake up, last night he was up at ten for a feed but then slept through until 6..yeay!!!!!! so hes having a bit of a catch up snooze before our play date today 

x x x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning everyone

Jack, huge congratulations on the birth of Connie, what wonderful news       


KT I put my mobile in the fridge once.  I found out whern I heard it ringing.  That was a puzzling moment.  

Angel if that link tells me I'm an even older hag than I thought I was I might steer clear   



Zoe, glad you had a good night with sleeping.


Lolli, did you have a bad one?



I had my erpc yesterday, it was fairly ok as horrible things go.  Got some aches and cramping today but nothing major.  I am having some bleak moments but really I am ok.  I don't want it to spoil my first Christmas with E because she deserves a happy time.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Mrs Rock, I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this heartbreak x 

Zoe, Hope Archie's sleeping is the start of things to come. Enjoy your playdate  

Kt, Sounds as though DHs Christmas party was more of a swingers party with all that snogging (or attempted snogging) going on! What did your DH make of one of the partners trying to tickle your tonsils?   Also forgot to mention after you saying about boys tights the other week, much to my DHs horror, I went and ordered some from ebay.

Angel, Sorry darlin, just being nosey re tx dates lol. I know you probably don't want any fuss but don't forget we are all here to support you too x

Lolli, Lol at you and your dates . But it's okay, DB can be like the queen and have two half year birthdays  

Pray, Wow your in-laws are staying a long time - are they with you for all of it?

Jack, Congratulations on the arrival of Connie         

Hi to all the other lovely B&Bs.

AFM - Ed is slightly improving. He's full of smiles again today and although still full of snot has actually managed to eat his breakfast and lunch (he's been off is food for a while). I'm going to give the clinic a call this arvo and ask about having a couple of frosties popped back in early next year. The clinic moves in March, much to my displeasure as I only live a ten min walk from it at the moment and it's moving to a town outside of Bath and in the totally wrong direction for my work. So ideally I would like treatment before it moves but I think timings are going to be tight as we are planning on going on holiday in January.  

xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls, Trying to catch up while DH is out shopping with the out laws !!! and babies are asleep.

Lolli - Your posts re DB's age did make me laugh, I totally understand most days I don't know what day of the week it is never mind how old they are  

Kt - sounds like you had an interesting   night on Saturday. sounds like a typical works do   Have your gorgoeus boys had a christmas haircut ? what is santa bringing, are you getting 2 of things or different things.

Angel - Hi honey, no point in trying to be healthy just now, too much temptation   Just enjoy and start again In Jan. really pleased you are going again with tx. Know you don't want to say much but know I will have everything crossed and will be saying lots of these     

Mrs Rock - I am so sorry you have had to go through this    lots of extra cuddles from E will help. Hope that you have a lovely 1st christmas with your beautiful girl  

Belle - good to hear tha Ed is turning a corner, hope he is fully fit for   I hope you manage to fit in your FET before the clinic moves.

Zoe - Well done Archie   Hope that he keeps it up. When do you finish for Christmas ?

Doddy - Miss you, but if your reading hope you have a really special Christmas  

Dial - You ok hun don't think I have read much from you recently sending a big   incase you need it.

 to all the other B&B's

In-laws are driving me mad already and they have only just come. They are of to stay with friends tomorrow untill sunday    they are nice enough but just so annoying ! and mil my not survive if she tells me one more time that i pick them up too much and should just leave them screaming   Have to go Jessica wants picked up


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - Oh I love that you had a play date with Archie    and good boy for sleeping through too    as for my Christmas it sounds like I will be a lush not it being lush    tee hee - anyhow diet starts Jan 1st - 2013 has GOT to be my year   

Mrs Rock -   

Pray - thanks my lovely, I appreciate your words hun    sorry the out laws are driving you mad already and if you want to pick your babies up, then do so grrrrrr    how are YOU starting to feel? any more improvements?   

Belle - awwww did you call your clinc today hun? how exciting to be thinking about frosties back in the new year but a real bummer about your clinic moving though   

KT - what you been up to today? hows the boys little tummys now?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Zoe- how was your mini weekend? Did you have a nice day?  

MrsRock- huge   sweetie  

Belle- oh I'm glad little Ed is feeling better bless him, need him well for Christmas fun!   and wow, FET in the new year! Let us know what the clinic say Hun  

Pray- lovely to hear from you poppet   how's you and your beautiful bubbas? I can imagine the outlaws are driving you   and sod what they say, you cuddle those gorgeous babies as much as you like!!!   yes the boys have had a Christmas haircut   and we're buying different things for them, in the hope that they will learn to share, just had a look at a baby laptop  

Angel- hi hunny   We've been pottering today, sorting the last few things for Christmas   the boys are much better now thanks, I stopped the antacids yesterday as it was giving them an upset tummy   but all fine today, just need them to get back to sleeping through the night again and then we're sorted   what have you been up to Hun?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning my beauties!  

Hope everyone is ok today?  

I'm orf out to get the boys weighed and then shopping with the mil   could be interesting!   

Big big   to you all to keep you going until I get back


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock,   for your erpc, but is it bad that I am pleased that at least you got that done before Christmas?? I don't think so, thinking of you (not sure how I would cope having to bottle all the emotions during E's waking hours  ) anyway......get some lush hugs from your tall little girl - have you decided on basketball yet  

bathbelle, pleased ed is on the mend, surprising sometimes how long it can take for these little people to fully recover, good luck getting your frosties back before the clinic moves, sure they will be accomodating but how annoying that they are moving!

pray, lovely to see you and oops to the in laws already.....  to your mil, I'd find it harder deciding which one to pick up ALL the time nevermind leaving then lying down   I break up tomorrow thank goodness but there's not really many people in today as they are all at a different site for a mandatory team meeting at 3.15! I'm in the naughty book as I've said no as I wouldn't get back until well after 5 to pick Archie up - stupid time for a meeting in the middle of Newcastle the week before Christmas!!

angel, definitely stuff the "d" word and yes I think 2013 will be your year, along with other B&B's      we had a lovely play date too  

morning kt, yes we had a lush day yesterday, play date with our friend, nice lunch and then a christmas party for signing in the afternoon    got archie weighed yesterday too (17lb 8oz), still hasn't gone back to where he was weight wise before he was ill but he looks pretty fine to me   hope the shopping goes "ok!"  



It's been three nights now that Archie has slept through (except for a little shout at around 3ish announcing that he was awake, but promptly followed by silence  ) so I don't want to get too excited but it would be very nice if this was the start of him sleeping through, don't mind being up from 5.30 if he is sleeping through.........that early start will hopefully drift a bit later with time


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening ladies  

Zoe- I'll whisper this...well done Archie sleeping through, long may it continue!  

Well the shopping wasn't as bad as I expected! I survived, and wasn't too stressed either  

Where is everyone?


----------



## Angel10

K T - I is here    glad shopping wasn't too bad hun, mil was obviously in a better mood    still waiting for the picture of the boys haircuts Mrs   


Zoe - Aw Archie is a good little boy, and clearly doing well at night bless him, more rest for mummy is highly recommended   


Well it's been an "interesting" day - had a letter from my dad's old business partner telling us he can't pay the money he owes my dad for selling out of the business  nearly 5years ago, they agreed a figure at the time and my dad was paid half of it on the agreement the rest would be paid by next April and now he's not going to pay, telling my dad he should take a hit on the money, just let it go.....strangely enough my dad said no, can't think why, it's only £5,000,000 he owes


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hi hunny! Only £5mil   pocket money obviously! NOT!   what planet does this bloke think he's on   maybe he was banking on the end of the world today   Hope there's going to be some court action? If I get time I'll put a pic up today, as you can see by the time I'm not getting much sleep, I've been up since 2 with the boys and it was 12 before that, I'm going a liitle     hv thinks they're  teething, which of course they could be, I'm running out of ideas   they both just want to be held   oh  there's my cue...one of them is awake


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm back! 
I think the mil is excited about Christmas which is nice but,  and maybe I'm being a little selfish here, but I'd like to spend more time with my boys having fun than cooking in the kitchen!    I'll just have to make sure I'm organised enough so she doesn't hog my boys  
We're off out for lunch with the very pg 'friend' today, really not looking forward to that! Dh is out for the evening and staying out over night, so I might have to get a very early night in   gonna try and catch an hours shut eye before the boys wake up   night!


----------



## Angel10

Kt - awww hun, you must be exhausted    those poor little boys too bless them, I hope things settle soon - I cant give any tips cos everthings changed since my ds was a baby, my dad used to rub whiskey round his gums    so I dont imagine your HV suggested that    anyhow, I hope you can rest up and also get things organized for Christmas day too - thats quite a massive ask from you really hun, I would suggest sticking mil in the kitchen but you never know what she might put into the dinner    And yes there will have to be a date with the court room - I still cant believe he has the nerve really, I mean a deal is a deal - you cant give that sort of money away    BARSTEWARD!

Morning all


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Kt, Don't blame you for not wanting to be stuck in the kitchen on Christmas day   Can't MIL help out with the prep? We share the cooking and prep in our house    Sorry the boys aren't sleeping well at the moment. 

Angel, What's a few million between friends   Hope your Dad can get it sorted quickly.

Zoe, Hope you had another good night  

Pray, You can never give a baby too many cuddles  

Well I'm having a quiet day today. Waiting for my insurance company to phone me after a white van bumped me yesterday. I phoned them last night but they were too busy to take my call and said they'd phone me back. I'm still waiting   White van mans insurance company have already phoned me though and offered to repair car, give me hire car and replace Ed's car seat so hopefully it should be sorted soon. Need a hire car asap though as I'm meeting some FFs tomorrow. 

I spoke to the clinic and they had a look at my notes. They have suggested a medicated FET but I'm a bit worried about that as last time I didn't respond well to the drugs    They were going to pass my notes to the consultant and I have to phone back today to see what he recommends.

Hope the missing B&Bs are all well.

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Belle - ohh hun, are you both ok then? must have been a scare with little Ed in the car?    I hope you get it all sorted out    as for your fet, when you say didnt respond well to medicated, can I ask what that means? I have only ever done a non-medicated fet so dont know the difference sorry


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls,

Kt - You poor thing you must be shattered, I agree with Belle get MIL doing all the prep. Just tell her that its all hands to the pump this year ! Hope you can catch up with some sleep tonight. Sorry no tips for teething but have a big   

Angel - OMG   can't believe that guy £5mil and he thinks your dad can just forget it !!!!!!!!!!

Belle -   to white van man, not what you need before Christmas. Was Ed in the car ? Hope you are both ok and you get the car sorted soon. I had a medicated FET with the twins was ok nothing like as bad as my fresh cycle.

AFM - may well be in jail for murder before new year   MIL is driving me crazy  she has an opinion on everything !!!!! We shouldn't pick them up, why are we buying presents for babies !! wtf it christmas ahhhhhhhhh and a thousand other things. Normally i would tell her what for but its Christmas and to be honest i don't really have energy. Sorry for the rant better go cause apparently I spend too much time on the laptop too  

Hope all the MIA buds are ok and just busy with Christmas have a big   anyway.


----------



## Angel10

Pray - OMFG    how rudddeeeeee - It must be a bloody nightmare with her there and forcing her opinion on you hun    I really really feel for you, it brings back horrendous and painful memories for me when I read what she is saying to you. Dont forget, NOBODY knows their babies like you do - grrrrrrrrrrr, you set me off now    have some hugs from me


----------



## pray4a+

Thanks for the   hun, really need them ! Think my mum is gong to jhave a word today   think i'll hide


----------



## BathBelle

Pray   to your mil. Lol at your mum having a word. I have an image of two grannys at dawn bashing each other over the heads with handbags     Yes Ed was in the car but thankfully no-one was injured just have a bashed up car! I did take Ed to a&e though to get him checked over.

Angel, For a medicated FET you down regulate and then take drugs to build back up the lining. On my last FET I didn't respond very well to the down regging and then my lining wouldn't thicken up! It took forever and I found it incredibly stressful. You never know though I may well respond totally different this time!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, glad you survived the shopping but   for the lack of sleep (I've got a stash of highly recommended ashton and parsons powders and anbesol liquid for teething....not used them yet but lots of people swear by them!) well archie thought it was party time between 3-5 this morning monkey! dh tried to settle him after his feed at 3 and through the monitor it just sounded like they were playing until he got sick and came to me to give him another feed   hope you managed to get more snoozes in today   oh and def get mil to help out on christmas day so you get nice time with your boys too  

angel, love the idea of more sleep for me, hopefully tonight I will   what a cheeky ex-business partner    as if anyone is just going to let that amount of money go     

bathbelle, yikes to the crash! I'm pleased you are both ok and yes, you never know they may alter the meds a bit for you for the medicated fet......hope you get a car so you can make your meet up  

pray, I love the idea of the granny's at dawn too   but do hope your mum gets some sense into your mil   rant away, always helps  

last day of work today for this year - YIPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all


Just a quickie as DH has the day off and we are off out for a walk along the south bank, I may also have to call into work to meet my new boss as it's close by but not to worry!


Zoe you are dead right I was glad to get it out of the way before Christmas, that is a small mercy.  My Mum knows about it but she still hasn't asked me how I am, can you belive it?  We are going there on xmas eve which will be fun for E but not for me I don't think   


KT E wakes up a lot a night when she has a tooth coming.  She doesn't cry, she just can't sleep.  I suppose you've probably tried dentnox already? - that's the thing that helps E.


Angel your post reminded me, at E's naming day my auntie was there with her grandson, my cousin's baby who was then 9 months old, several times I saw her dip his dummy in her lager and give it to him, I was   


Belle good luck with your FET.  I am a big fan of non-medicated myself.  Crash must've been so scary!  Someone went into the back of us a few months ago, no damage at all but it really shook me up cos E was in the car.  Hope your nerves are recovering.



Pray how annoying of your MIL!  One thing makes me mad is when people try to tell you you're doing something wrong with your baby when you never asked for any advice!  Just rude!!  I don't believe you can spoil a newborn baby!


Gotta go, off out, have a good day ladies xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning lovely ladies! 

How is everyone today? Busy doing last bits for Christmas?  

Angel- morning beautiful! How are you today my lovely?  

Belle- hey lovely lady! So what did your consultant say then Hun?  

Pray- hello gorgeous! Your mil   honestly!!!! Big  . She sounds worse than mine and that's saying something!!! I know it's really difficult but try and let it go over your head darlin', it's you, your dh, and your beautiful babies that are number 1 now    

Zoe-   to finishing work For the year! Let the chaos begin!   I meant to ask, did you manage to sort out work in the end? They were being a bit   about what they were giving you weren't they? 
And thanks for the tips on teething, I think I've got most of those things you suggested thanks Hun  

MrsRock- how are you poppet?   I hadn't tried dentnox actually, might have to get some to add to the collection of 'stuff' I've got   hope you had a lovely day yesterday?  

Well I've decided to always listen to MY instincts!!!! I wasn't really sure if the boys waking was because of their teeth, but everyone I spoke to was saying it would be that   Anyway, I decided last night I would follow my instincts and as I went to bed, I popped an extra blanket over the boys as i thought maybe they were getting a touch chilly in the night, and yay, they slept all night!   I'm going to say it...I was right AGAIN!   two very happy little boys this morning, laughing and playing with each other, and now they can stand up in their cots apparently it's even funnier    was lovely to hear them on the monitor, yay...my happy boys are back!


----------



## dialadink

Morning Buds n Blooms...

KT - Yay to happy boys, just in time for a Happy Christmas!  

Belle - Ooh any news from your consultant. I have never had a medicated FET, so nothing to compare, only a natural. Was there a reason they said they wanted to do a medicated one? Your cycles are pretty regular aren't they? xx

Zoe - Yay to finishing the 'W' word - mee too! Pheweeee! have you managed to decorate that tree yet or is it still just sitting with the lights thrown on?  

Angel - RU all ready for crimbo?  

Lolli - U caught up a bit of sleep yet?  

Mrs R - Glad you got a day out yesterday - can't believe your mum hasn't asked how you are!   Some people are so funny about things... they seem to think brushing things under the carpet is the kindest thing. Lots more   to you. xx

Jack - you know I am thrilled for you - but here's another welcome for little Connie!!    

Hennups - Congratulations to you and DH.  

Pray - Right - where do I start... OZ?   You go girl - it will be a fab opportunity for you and your little family. 
Now, the MIL... what a flaming cheek - hope your mum and has put her in her place - cheeky mare!! 
How are you feeling anyway? Kidneys still improving? What did you get for our mum and sis in the end? xx

Sorry - can't think of much more.. 

Sorry I haven't been around. I've been having a few wobbles... still am a bit so please bear with me. 

Been a stressy old week too - Some of you will know about DH's cousin whose long awaited baby was born prem at 23 weeks last december - now doing fabulously well. She fell pg again earlier this year and was about 4 weeks ahead of me (so it's been a bit of a struggle watching her bump grow whilst I have nothing), anyway, she went into prem labour again on monday, they managed to stop it but she has been bleeding heavily - she has a blood condition (can't recall the name) but her blood doesn't clot properly so that was a mission to deal with - they said that she will remain in hosp until the baby is born but ideally would keep off labour for another 4 weeks as she is still only 28 weeks this time.... well yesterday things got a bit touch and go for her so her second baby girl was delivered by emergency c section at 15.58 yesterday afternoon. She is doing so well. 3lb 6oz!   a absolute whopper compared to her older sister. It seems to have hit my DH quite hard though... it's no walk in the park for me either. Pleased that they are both doing well of course and another welcome addition to the family just in time for chistmas.  

In other news...Got a call from my consultant's secretary yesterday and they want to do my hysteroscopy on 3rd jan!!   Am now wondering do I really want this done? DH says he doesn't want me to as he's worried it will affect any future implantation. Any thoughts??


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning poppet, I've been so worried about you my lovely  and rightly so, what a rolercoaster of emotions for you and your dh  I really feel it for you poppet its so painful, huge huge hugs to you. 
as for the hysteroscopy, I can understand your dh's concerns, have you had a look at this http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Hysteroscopy/Pages/Introduction.aspx it gives a fair it of information to be able to weigh up the pros and cons 

/links


----------



## dialadink

KT - Thanks hun - will give that a read. 
I just feel so empty.   I don't know how I am going to get through Christmas and just feel I have no hope left at the mo. I HATE feeling this way - it's not me. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial I am feeling for you so badly    There is a thread on here called 'coping with Christmas' somewhere.  I do know exactly how you feel.  The only way I used to get through tough Christmases was to really throw myself into making an event of it.  One year I cooked for 9 people and usually go mad with the Christmas decorations, go to carol services (at night when no kids).  All just a distraction from the way you really feel.  But you won't feel this way for ever.  One way or another you will end up feeling better.  Have you read "Conquering Infertility"?  It's not brilliant and it doesn't have any magic answers but the one thing I took away from it when I was feeling very low was the message that the pain of infertility will not stay the same for ever. Either you will become a mother by giving birth or by adoption, or you will find a different path and come to some acceptance.  No matter how awful you feel, it is temporary.  I don't know if there is any comfort in that for you but it helped me a bit at the time.


Regarding hysteroscopy, I know the theory is that it is meant to help implantation and ARGC do it for almost everybody, I also had one at Guys.  However have just done a search and I see my Guys consultant is engaged in a study to really get some hard evidence on whether it does or not so perhaps it's not as clear cut as I was always told before (including by him, actually).  As you've had implantation in the past I wonder why your doctor is suggesting it, perhaps just to cover all bases to make sure nothing's been missed.  If you're not sure about having it on 3 January then don't - there will be other opportunities if you should change your mind.


----------



## Angel10

Morning girls   

Dial - hello my darling, I am so glad to see you posting, I can only imagine how hard it is for you at the moment. Obviously I am pleased that all is well for dh's cousin etc but you are the one I know and care about and I hate to see you so down    as I said to you, Christmas brings up so many different feelings for everyone and we are expected to be 'happy and having fun' when really we just want to hide away from it all! Just keep it simple babe, stay close to dh, stay away from things (as much as you can) that upset you and look after YOU, there is nothing wrong in doing that - cos you are the one who is important    I cant comment on your op sweetie cos I dont really understand it but I know you will make the right decision for you. Love you lots     

KT - morning gorgeous - I just LOVE how the boys are growing and can imagine them giggling away at each other    am off to reply to your pm in a sec   

Belle - maybe things will be different with your fet now you have had little Ed   

Zoe - bet you are chuffed as nuts to have finished work - enjoy your time with Archie as no doubt you will   

Pray -      dont let the BARSTEWARDS grind you down   

Mrs Rock - hope you had a good day yesterday, was totally shocked that you have to pay to change little E's nappy


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Can't thank you enough for that post - in amongst all my hysteria it showed me some rationalisation (even a word?) anyway, I think I am going to contact the hosp and say no to the hysto... at least until i have discussed with all 3 of my consultants. 

Have ordered the book u suggested. Your thoughts on that have given some comfort too. 

It's nice (for want of a better word) to know that someone can understand how I feel. Being this way is alien to me, I just need to get past it, and I know I can. For now though a magic wand is right at the top of my Christmas wish list to make things right for all of us.  

Enough about me, how are you? xx

Angel - Thanks sweetie. What you say sounds sensible - think of me etc, but I just can't do that. It's not who I am. I wish I could.  
They sent me a picture of the baby this morning. She's tiny and so very beautiful. xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial if you can cancel your book order, I could post mine to you, sorry I should have thought of that, let me know xxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Seems I just cant say anything right to anyone, so   it!


----------



## dialadink

Angel - I hope that isn't directed at me! You haven't said anything wrong to me, but I think I am the only one who posted to you... so I guess it must be. 

I'll keep my distance from here again I think. 

Happy Christmas to everyone. xxx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - I have text you and no way was my post about you - I am having one hell and all day here and feel like running away


----------



## Angel10

Girls my post was totally crappy timing after Dial's post and I am sorry    sorry that anyone could think that I could hurt Dial or anyone deliberatly, I just had to let some of my tension out, on here and on ** - Things have gone really tits up here with dh and kids and its making me feel sick and hurt and I want to cry, he is being horrible to me cos things havent gone the way he wants    and I feel bad cos I feel like I am taking attention from those who need it more than me on here-  I honestly just dont know where to turn    but will do one now, love you all


----------



## dialadink

Angel - As you said - bad timing - me being hyper sensitive at the mo too. No damage done on here. Hope things settle down at home.   x


----------



## Angel10

Dial - thanks babe, my ds is home now and he always brightens my day for me    glad 'we' are ok


----------



## lollipops

Oh Angel hun bun   sorry your having such a sh!t old day, massive hugs to you   talk to us and don't run away from us  



Dial - have missed your posts honey. I can only imagine how tough this xmas will be for you, and the birth of new (albeit tiny) family member is always very bitter sweet. MrsR gave some lovely advice hun, I'm sorry theres no answers to everything your going through & I wish I could fix it for you i really do .... your amazing Dial - you really are, you have had such a very tough journey and yet your have the purest heart   my advice is do 'xmas' exactly the way you & DH want too, if that's closing the door to everyone and having couples time,then do it! Or if its keeping busy with family & friends - then go for it, but make sure its for YOU and what YOU want. Chrismas isn't just for kids (hate people who say that) its for spending time with people who mean most to you, dont feel you have to be around people who upset you (even if its not intentionally) and stay away from things that might make you feel low ..... your braver than you think u are hun   please talk to us though, really do miss not having you here.xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- firstly, dont you go anywhere!  And as always the girls have given many wise words, and it is you and dh that matter   Christmas is such a difficult time and you've been through so much this year not only with IF but other things too   there is only so much even the strongest of people can take, thousands would have crumbled way before now poppet   give yourself a break hunny, as you have every right to feel this way   once the new year is here maybe you will be able to say goodbye to a horribly sad year and look forward positively to a brand new one  

Angel- Big   to you sweetie, you know you can talk here whatever the problem  darling' , as you know...it's good to talk! Anything we can help you with poppet?   

Mrsrock- big   to you too my lovely, how are you doing?  

Lolli- hey hunny! How's you and the gorgeous DB?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Look at that post, full of Kt cuddles


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Dial- you're up early poppet?


----------



## lollipops

Morning all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning hunny! How was your night?


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Can't sleep.  dh has just gone for a snooze on the sofa so here I am.  

Is it bad that I really fancy a cheeky drink at this time? U know when u really fancy something, it's usually a bacon sarnie at this time - but nope, it's a little tipple I'm fancying. Pretty sure that's a bit frowned upon so I'll find a game to play instead. 

What's everyone up to today? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   hmmm a tipple hey   well it's normally frowned upon but it is Christmas so doesn't that mean you can pretty much get away with anything? (legal that is   )  

We're orf out to our friends for a late roasty lunch, wish they had said they would come here though but she insisted, i think she thought it would be easier for me, they are doing some work on their house and she said she thought it would be too dirty for the boys to crawl around   Never mind, we'll survive


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all

KT didn't quite understand that, why does your friend want you to come there if it's too dirty for the boys to crawl??


Dial that reminded me of the Christmas episode of 'outnumbered' where the woman goes to pour herself a big glass of red wine and then realises with horror that it's 9 in the morning and then says "Oh but it's Christmas so it's ok" with her face lighting up      Sorry you couldn't sleep, I was awake between 4 and 6 but then I got another hour or so yay.

I have had a headache for 3 days now and am bleeding much more heavily than before (sorry TMI), can only assume this is hormonal changes.  Not much fun, I thought I had got off lightly before


----------



## Mrs Rock

I didn't mean to sound so negative, actually I am ok.  Had to come back to ask who saw the Strictly final last night, Zoe surely you did?  All I want to say is

Louis Smith!!!!!  Pwoar!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- morning! I'm so sorry you're bleeding is bad hunny, big  
I thought it was a bit   but when my friend invited us they hadn't started the work, she just thinks it would be easier for me if she cooks, only problem I have really is that we'll be coming home at about the boys bed time so not ideal at all really   means we may have problems getting them to sleep when we get in


----------



## dialadink

Kt - hope today doesn't screw with the boys' routine too much. 
It must be a bit of a mission to cart everything u need. I think I'd have preferred cooking tbh!   anyway, hope u have a lovely time. xx

Mrs r - deffo hormones. I had some awful headaches which I am afraid lasted over a week! Drink plenty as u r losing lots of fluid. 
I do sympathise, not quite the same but I am bleeding AGAIN. This seems to be taking a mighty long time to get back to normal and I am wondering if the various pills I am popping is anything to do with it.  
Anyway. Hopefully ur bleed being heavier means it won't last as long...?!?! Hopefully. 
I dont do strictly but saw some pics of that louis with his kit off in a mag - those r some muscles he has there!!  xx

Right I'm ready to leave the house at last. Off for more shopping! Wish me luck!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- big   for you hunny, and yes, GOOD LUCK with the shopping, I think you may need it!


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT hope they sleep ok for you later.


Dial did you get anything at the shops?  Thanks for saying that about losing fluid.  Been despairing over the size of my middle this past week, looking about 5 months pg ironically, and thought it was all due to the fact that with the morning sickness I just eat and eat and eat to stop the nausea, must've put on a lot of weight in the last few weeks.  But today it seems to have deflated a bit so must be at least some fluid.  Thank god!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Precious b&b's I hope you all have a treasured and meaningful Christmas, with lots of love & laughter.  I wish that all your dreams can come true, if they haven't already!!!

As always am sending a mountain of   for where they're needed, and I apologise now for complete lack of personals xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE GIRLS! 

Mrsrock- how are you feeling today hunny?  

Dial- how's you too my lovely?   did you manage to get everything you wanted shopping? Hopefully you picked up some goodies for yourselves too?!    

Doddy- Thank you darlin'   hope you have a fantastic Christmas too sweetie, a ton of fun, laughter, and very merryness   Here's an enormous   for you too poppet and a little pocket one   for when you need it  

Angel- where are you girlie?  

Lolli- how's things poppet?   

Pray- are the outlaws still alive?   no really, how's things Hun?  

Ale- haven't heard from you in a long while, you're very quiet poppet   Are you ok?  

Faith- hi Hun if you're reading this   hope you're ok?  

Belle- hey sweetie! How are you and little Ed after your horrible day the other day?  

Big   to everyone else, hope you're all ok?


----------



## dinkydott

just jumping on to 

wish you all a lovely crimbo, with your familys, xxx


----------



## Faithope

I have been reading but just not posted  I got my first AF after the MC and thankfully it was normal, no clots or heavy. Sorry for lack of personals also 

I love you all and want to give you this



How ever you are spending your day tomorrow, I hope the day is what you want it to be 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- right back at ya hunny!  I hope you have a fantastic Christmas! Big   
Ps, I'm glad you didn't suffer with your af


----------



## smile 26

Hi all sorry for lack of personals i have been reading, i hope all of you are well, and big big   for all those who need it xox I just want to wish all you wonderful ladies a very Merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year love to you all and your wonderful families xox


----------



## Angel10

Merry Christmas Eve my lovely girls     

Doddy - thank you for your lovely post and sending lots and lots of love right back to you hun   

KT -  Are you all ready for Christmas now hun? I hope your afternoon at friends wasnt too bad with the boys    and thank you for your post hi-lighting the incredibly tough journey soooo many have been through on here, true friends never loose sight of that   

Faith - loving your snowman    glad AF is being kind to you hun   

Well I think I may be coming down with the lurgy, coughing like a 20 a day smoker and ache all over


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Smilie- thats lovely thank you! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas too! Enjoy!    

Luckythree- I'm sure it wasn't intentional Hun, Merry Christmas!  

Angel-   oh no not the lurgy   dose yourself up sweetie, can't be having you poorly for Christmas!     we had a lovely time at our friends yesterday thanks Hun, the boys were as good as gold as always, and they slept well when we got home, don't know what I was worrying about   and yes all ready apart from last min prep tonight   other than the lurgy, how's thing with you poppet?


----------



## dialadink

OMG someone help me! I ache in places I didn't know I had! 

Mrs r - shopping trip yesterday was very unsuccessful  
Hope u r safely making your way to the rellies. Sending u big Xmas hugs, and of course some for e too! xx

Kt - glad yesterday went well - nice to be Pleasantly surprised.   ur going to have such a wonderful day with those cheeky boys tomorrow. Lots of Xmas love to u all. Xxx  

Faith - merry Xmas to u too honey. Lots of love n hugs to u. Xx

Angel - oh no! Not the lurgy! The only thing that seemed to send mine packing was a couple of glasses - perfect timing!   hope it's all better by tomorrow - that's sooo not what u wanted for Xmas I'm sure! xx  
Hope u all enjoy ur day - a very merry.christmas and a happy 2013. Xx

Doddy - lovely to see ur post - biggest hugs n kisses to u hunny. Hope u and DF have a blissful snuggly day tomorrow!   

Lucky 3 -   to see ur post - but happy Xmas to u too! X

And a very Happy Christmas to everyone I haven't included in personals! 

I have been in lakeside since 9.45am and am now on train going home! 
Ugh! Still got little bits n bobs to get but I can't carry any more so have to wait for reinforcements (aka dh) 

Will try to pop on again later


----------



## lollipops

Wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas, whatever everyone's doing or how everyone's spending their day I hope its as best as the day can possibly be.   I know for many xmas time is difficult so to you ladies I send u extra Christmas hugs   your all beautiful people with hearts bigger than the sun, may only good things come to you in 2013.....let's stick two fingers up at 2012.


Love ya all so very much, I was talking about you all to DH last night & tears welled up in my eyes, I just can't believe what a wonderful bunch of friends we are ....... 


Girls, eat,drink & be merry......because we have each other if nothing else


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   lakeside! Was it madness there? Hope you managed to get the last bits? Huge Xmas love and hugs to you too poppet, with some giggles and dribbles from the boys too    

Lolli- here here! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas too, I'm sure you will! Big hugs for you and squidges for little DB


----------



## Angel10

KT - still waiting for that PM    in answer to your question - things are 'difficult' but I am  trying to rise above it all and the lurgy and will try and enjoy Christmas   

Dial - thank you for your lovely post hun xx sorry you had to endure Lakeside today but glad you are on your way home, I shall raise a glass to you my darling and wishing you all the positive things in the world for 2013   

Same goes to all my other lovely b&b friends - love you all


----------



## dialadink

Ahh. A seat with my name all over it! Bliss! 
Lakeside, Southend and tesco all in one day! Call me crazy!! 
Wasn't too bad actually kt - I've seen worse!  
All prezzies are wrapped n ready and I have a snowball on the go  

Angel - right back at ya! Here's to a happy healthy 2013. Xx

Dh is upstairs wrapping! 

I know Santa can't bring what some of us truly wish for, but let's hope for a happy fun filled day for all. 

Love u girls lots n lots! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO U ALL! 

Hugs n kisses all round. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Remember me,

Just popping in to say



Best Wishes to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   Hope the 'difficult' eases for tomorrow poppet and the lurgy doesn't get any worse so you can enjoy your Chrissy   Thanks again for this evening  

Dial-   well all that kept you busy!   good for you with the snowball, I'm on my second glass of wine and I've still got a ton of stuff to do!  

Donna Marie- merry Christmas to you too Hun!  

Lots of love to you all this Christmas, can't thank you all enough for everything you all do


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Merry Christmas ladies


----------



## pray4a+

Just wanted to wish all my wonderful B&B friends a really special Christmas. I know that some of us have had our wishes come true this year but am so aware that some of my dear friends have not and I am praying that 2013 will be a really special year for everyone. I.F. has blighted all our lives but the one thing that it has given us is a group of truly amazing friends and for that i will always be grateful. 

It has just turned midnight so a very merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Angel10

Oh girls, lovely to see some beautiful posts...it just shows what great friendships have developed and I love you lots and lots   


K T any time sweetheart, you know that


----------



## henrch

Sending each and everyone of you huge Christmas love and hugs and wishing 2013 is the year that everyone's dreams come true xoxo


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

Happy christmas to you all, my lovely lovely frienfs, dont know where id be without you but am so pleased i happened to post on buds and blooms xx 

enjoy today and i hope where necessary extended family brhave themselves (including mine ;-D)

Will be back in a bit to do personals as dh is sleeping and hopefully little legs will snooze later 

big big hugs to you all x x x x


----------



## BathBelle

Merry Christmas to you gorgeous lovely ladies      

Whatever you are doing today I hope that each and everyone one of you has a fab time. 

Love you all xxx


----------



## zoe25

bathbelle, I love your new snap of Ed!   have a wonderful day too!

dial, I am in awe of you, you have had such a tough year and are still thinking of others before yourself  I am pleased your cousin's baby is safe and sound but really feel for you and dh.  Hope you have a day today where YOU are put first  

kt, aaah mummy know's best, it seems that everything the little people get up to now is blamed on teething, annoys me a bit because so far the teeth he has got he never had the "classic" teething signs   anyway, ignore my waffle, glad your happy boys are back and have a fantastic day today, get mil working in the kitchen too  

angel, hope everyone behaves today and you have a lovely day no matter what 

doddy,   what will your name be after the wedding, can't still be doddy can it?   big hugs lovely

pray, enjoy every moment today  

jack, give connie extra squeezes from all her crazy aunties   have a fab day  

lollipops, hope you enjoyed the lie in this morning and enjoy your first of many extra special christmas's  

henrch, catherine, faithope, hennups, mrs rock, emeraldlite, rachel, ale, I am so thankful to have all the b&b as my friends, bizarre what started as a little support turns into life long friendships, merry christmas everyone (I was getting a bit repetitive trying and failing to to individual personals


----------



## doddyclaire

Merry Christmas all, am pleasantly pish already, dinner not yet in oven but we just managed to rustle up a bang tidy fry-up 

Hope you are all having great days, big loves xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Zoe - Oooh hadn't thought of that, will have to become Flintyclaire?! Hehe xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and Santa spoilt you all rotten


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to say a belated Happy Christmas, been away so could not get on here.  Will be back later for a proper post.

Doddy - so lovely to hear from you xx


Dial - really thinking of you xx


----------



## Faithope

So it's over for another year, now New Year to contend with   I am hoping that as I am out, with my gorgeous DH and of course watching GB that my NY starts off well and continues that trend as this year has been awful. My DH's grandad passing, the MC's and MC testing, all took their toll.

I have thought about all my Bud's-one's that were enjoying their 1st Christmas''s as parents, other's still waiting to reach their dream and those who have to deal with the pain of IF   

I have drunk enough Archers to sink a ship, eaten more than my own weight in sugar and fat   and feel great for it, I even managed not to think about TTC for more than 48hrs.... AF has gone and once NY is over then DH and I can chat about IVF (I am thinking starting on Feb's AF...to avoid the ever increasing April payment rises..


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls,


Hope you all had fab times over the xmas period!   was Santa good to you all? What goodies did you get? 


Like Faithhope, I have eaten for England & I seriously need to stop now as my jeans no longer fit & I caught sight of my muffin top in the mirror today and gasped in shock!   

What's everyone's new year plans? 

Hugs to all those who need them & I'm seriously hoping for some good luck & happy endings in 2013  


Faith - good for you , pleased you could switch off from the ivf rubbish for a wee while & that like me you have stuffed your face!  xxx


Gotta dash, im at the inlaws and DB seriously hates the travel cot & spent 3 hours last night screaming in it, looks like its the same tonight! Home tomorrow x


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls, hope that Santa was good to everyone and that you managed to get the Christmas that YOU wanted.

Mrs Rock - Can't have been an easy Christmas but I'm sure all the smiles from E helped  

Kt - Glad your happy boys are back and hope you survived Christmas with the inlaws.

Lolli - I hope that DB settles better tonight in the travel cot. I bet you will be glad to get home

Doddy - so good to see your post sounds like you we're having a fab day   

Belle - Ed looks so cute, kids are going to love us in years to come when we drag out the photos  

Faith - Glad you had a lovely Christmas and I hope that 2013 is your year  

Zoe - hope you had a lovely day with the gorgeous Archie.

Dial - sending you the biggest  and praying that 2013 is your year too 

Afm  - we had a lovely day despite the inlaws ! Our house now resembles a floor at Hamleys but loving it.

Have to go, James is demanding attention, lots of love to all the other lovely b&b's


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi there girls

Sorry I did not get back on to post yesterday.  Well, Christmas!  Was a very mixed bag.  But good!  Just mixed.  We were at my parents' house which I find quite stressful because of the smell of stale smoke everywhere and the random food and the sleeping on a creaky bed which constantly wakes the baby up who is in the same room because the 4th bedroom has become my Mum's 'walk in wardrobe' (I kid you not) and feeling like a sulky teenager again    But on the other hand E had a whale of a time with her grandparents and more to point the blingy fibreoptic tree thay had got in specially for her and with their 2 dogs.  She loves, loves, loves dogs and she was in dog heaven for 2 days.  

So we had a good couple of days but was very glad to get home again, the travelling is difficult for me too but it went ok.  So funny though, I was thinking during Christmas dinner, where is that schmaltzy perfect Hollywood film family Christmas that you fantasise about?  Because there we were all round the table in our Christmas outfits set to have a lovely civilised festive time and E spent the ENTIRE meal straining and grunting really loudly because she was constipated for the whole 2 days poor lamb and she was desperate to do a poo!!  Which she finally managed during dessert, to everyone's relief!  I had to laugh   


I was thinking all Christmas of those who have had heartbreak this year and counting myself lucky despite recent events.  I know I am lucky and I think it every day.  But I am looking forward to 2013 for us all, I hope it will be a better year for those who need luck and will bring happiness to all of us xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Faith- I'm sure getting an eyeful of GB will help ease in the new year for you Hun   think new year new start poppet   glad you relaxed and enjoyed Christmas too! 

Lolli- hope your journey home was ok, and little DB sleeps better now she's back in her own comfy bed  
No new year plans for us, just a bottle of champers and a film I think   suits me as I hate new years eve, always have, I'd be quite happy to be snuggled with dh in my cosy bed   what are you up to? 

Pray- I'm so glad you managed to enjoy Christmas hunny   and sounds like your gorgeous babies were spoilt and rightly so   hope the outlaws aren't driving you too   how are you feeling now my lovely? 

Mrsrock- Oh dear! Stale smoke, random food, and creaky bed!   and poor little E with her constipation   but dispite that you had a lovely Christmas   glad to be home I'm sure, nothing like your own bed with your home comforts and things around you   
And I'm with you poppet, I really hope 2013 brings luck and happiness to everyone  

Hi to everyone! Hope you're all ok?


----------



## dialadink

Morning everyone! 

So how was everyone else's crimbo? 

Dh is feeling a bit brighter today and think he'll be staying out if hospital so we r having Xmas day again today and Boxing Day again tomorrow!! Yay! 
Shame there won't be more presents!!  

Faith - glad u had a nice 'let ur hair down' Christmas. Xxx

Mrs r - hmmm staying with family is such a funny one isn't it?! Glad e enjoyed it so much though! Any chance u will get a little doggy for her to grow up with? Xx

Kt - come on tell us all how exciting it was with those cheeky boys?! Xx

Doddy - sound like u had a fab day.... So what'd ya get? xx

Belle - did ed enjoy the wrapping more than the presents? Xx

Angel - hope u feel better soon and the lurgy didn't ruin your day  

Lolli - lovely pics of db's Xmas - I see u got an iPad - these Dh's r good sometimes!!  

Zoe - how was ur special day with ur little legs? Xx

Ok brain gone to smoosh!! Sorry for any random typos - not got my iPad thinking on my wavelength yet!! 
I wrote doddy and it keeps changing it to dodgy!! Errr no! Defo not! Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dodgy - that made me laugh, perhaps to avoid confusion you should call her Flinty2B   


Pleased you are having Christmas over again Dial.  I think I will be too when we go to the in laws on Monday, it's a much easier visit for me!


KT I'm not a fan of NYE either, always find it a bit forced.  But as we'll be away it'll be quietly festive so that'll be nice.  


E is trying to crawl and going backwards, also if you stand her in front of you and hold her hands she will walk towards you.  I am amazed as this all started out of nowhere, she has never made the slightest effort before!!


----------



## dialadink

Ahh wow - bless her - she's on the move!! Funny how it all happens suddenly - wonder what she saw hat motivated her to get going. Lol 
Hope U have a wonderful time at the in laws. That's Braintree isn't it? Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

It is Braintree yes.  I don't know what is motivating her but I think it may be frustration, she seems to be frustrated a lot these past few days.  Finally my personality is coming out in her (gulp!), she has always been a cheerful laid back little thing like her Dad whereas I am a bit of a foot-stamper, she has been more demanding since we got home    I don't mind if it gets her moving, when she's more independent she'll be happy again I'm sure.


Never order clothes online to cheer yourself up after a 9 weeks miscarriage.  I was feeling hugely bloated - and all the stuff that arrived today is too big, very disappointed, I was obviously ordering for my big fat body image and I have deflated a bit now so it's all got to go back


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- how's Christmas day going?   the Only way I can disrcribe Christmas is 'VERY FUNNY'  the boys were just hilarious! They were Not even remotely interested in the prezzies, but they thought everything was funny!   the mil didn't get annoying until boxing day  
Ps it took me ages to get used to my iPad, thought I had it sussed and then the boys have found new things I never knew it had!!!    

Mrsrock- Maybe little E has been checking everything out first  they'll be no stopping her now!   hope you have a lovely NYE   re the clothes   you can order new stuff! Yay!


----------



## Mrs Rock

new stuff is being ordered as we type


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

that's my girl!


----------



## dialadink

Ooh shopping... Now there's an idea!!  

Christmas Day as been going well - was yummy and feel totally full... Then Dh got a bit painful (possibly sitting at the table that caused it) so he popped some pills and us now snoring on the sofa! 
Cue me attacking a bottle of vino  

Kt - bless the boys finding it all so funny. They r such happy little boys. 
So how was it with the mil? What happened Boxing Day? Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- sounds like perfection to me...Internet shopping from the comfort of ya sofa, with a glass/bottle of wine in hand   
Poor dh though bless him  
Nothing really happened boxing day, she was just irritating and had over stayed her welcome really   she was NO help on Christmas day at all! Good job I'm very organized!!!


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon/evening all!  

I hope we all have, as far as possible, a good Xmas.  I am sorry to hear it's been not the nicest time for some of us. But to be honest to you all, I didn't expect that. Having rocky, hard days is a feature on our roller coaster and I think you all are coping with highs and lows pretty well, each one of you in your way. And for that I am immensely proud of you all.  

Torsten and I went to Dresden (his homeland, near Berlin) for one week and spend Christmas there with his Mutti (his mum, who I also call Mutti, hehe ). It was a small affair, but it was nice. We ordered a goose in a local butcher a good few weeks before, over the telephone, and boy it was a beast!  So we did some Gordon Ramsay Christmas goose recipe I found on the internet, plus risotto and grilled vegetables. Mutti almost doesn't cook anymore, (she is 82, widow and very frail) but she was in a good mood and prepared kartofel salat. And we spent the week pottering around the river Elbe and living on a diet of goose, cake and bubbly. 

I hardly had connectivity there, so I was only checking and reading **. I thought of us all on the Christmas eve, hoping we all are going the best possible 2013.  

*KT *- How are you and little ones?? Hope you had a fad a fab Christmas&#8230;I am doing fine, but I think that's mostly that March feels so far away, so we don't think much of fertility. If it wasn't for the daily estrogen and clexane, we wouldn't remember it at all. I haven't planned to "forget" tx before cycling again. I guess that's the way my brain decided to cope with loss, abandoned cycles, BFNs and possible surrogacy plans..

*Dial* - I read about your DH on **. Poor him, I hope you two have a belated but a nice Christmas. I am happy to hear all went (more or less) well for your cousin. And I am very proud of you and DH for putting up with these two pregnancies. Re hysteroscopy: as far as I know, if can only help towards any pregnancy - natural or from a fertility treatment. If they find something unusual in the lining such as adhesions or similar, these are dealt with during the hysteroscopy and that's how it helps to increase fertility rates. Are you going ahead with it on January? Keep us posted!

*Angel *- Hope all gets sorted between your Dad and his ex-business partner soon. Things like these shouldn't drag for too long&#8230; Hope you and DH are OK now? How are you? Lots of love&#8230;Xxx

Pray - Flipping hell, I really hope MIL didn't ruin Christmas for you. Agree with Bathbelle: just turn the "sure, no doubt" on and i-g-n-o-r-e any "brilliant" advice/remark. Otherwise we all go crazy&#8230; On the good side of life&#8230; How are the plans for OZ? Do you and DH have dates or it's too early for that? It sounds like a brilliant life opportunity and I am happy in advance for you!

*Belle* - Re lining: could you explain that to your consultant? Maybe he/she agrees that your lining performs better without the down-regulation. Also there are some vitamin supplements that are allegedly good for that (such as selenium and vitamin E). What do they think of that? Currently I am taking 4mg of estrogen daily and will do that for two more cycles before the next ICSI. Perhaps you could investigate about that with your clinic as well?

*Hennups* - Congratulations again to you and DH!! How are you two doing?

*Smile26* - Thank you!! I hope you'll have a fantastic 2013!

*Faith* - I am so with you on the Xmas diet&#8230; Have been amazing myself with the amount of food that went through my mouth&#8230;

*Lolli, Peahead, Henrch, Zoe, Mrs Rock, Jack, Doddy* - How are you sweeties?

Hummm I better get my bum out of the sofa and start planning dinner for later,

Lots of love,

Ale

P.S.: has anyone done any shopping? Tomorrow night DH & I will go to see the Hobbit at the BFI Imax, and I was thinking of popping at some stores in Covent Garden earlier...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- sounds Like you had a lovely Christmas   I'm soooo jealous of your kartofel salat   I just can't get enough of the stuff!   I also call my mum mutti, started at school when my sister and I studied German, sounds more gentle than mum if you know what I mean     
You seem relaxed about your next tx Hun which is good, best way to be if you can  
I haven't done any shopping yet, I have to admit I'm dreading hitting the sales   Good luck with Coventry garden Hun and enjoy the hobbit!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, we'll neeeeeed to know what you buy


----------



## dialadink

Kt - mil just being mil then!! Lol will u get new year to yourselves? 
How is ur sd doing? xx

Ale - oh the hobbit will be excellent at the IMAX - enjoy
Sounds like u had a FAb Xmas. 
My clinic have asked me to cancel my hysteroscopy for now, so that's that. 

Jut watched my new Michael McIntyre DVD... According to Dh the wine I've consumed is what made it so funny - he hardly laughed at all - men


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-    might make a start n the vino too! I might need it to help ease the burn of the extra hot chilli I put on my pizza 
Yes we've got NYE to ourselves thank goodness  and sd, well mum had a phone call in the night to say he wasn't looking good, and he had a chest and urine infection but they couldn't get his temperature down, so we went to see him yesterday. He looks so frail  he doesn't speak but he knew we were there as he moved his eyes when the boys made noises at him, i think they are just preparing my mum, but who knows really


----------



## Mrs Rock

So sorry to hear that about your sd KT.  I'm sure seeing the boys cheers him up even if he can't say so.  

Dial I was on the vino last night as well.  And the one before that.  Oh and the one before that    Maybe a little break today!  Though we are goping out for lunch so we'll see.


Ale - sounds like a lovely Christmas you had.  How did you come to meet your DH if he's German and you're from Brazil?  


KT loved your video, so nice that they have each other to play with.  You know how the little dude on the right hand side (sorry I don't know if it's Sebastian or Harrison   ) is pushing off backwards with his hands, that's what E is doing.  She is covering quite big distances but shouts all the time as she actually wants to go forwards!


----------



## dialadink

Morning all

Kt - it's so hard to see loved ones when they can't communicate how they feel but knowing the boys are close by is bound to be a comfort. How's ur mum doing? It's not easy when u know in ur heart what's happening but u can't help - lots of hugs to u all   

Mrs r - day off the wine? But it's Christmas  

Think I ate far too much yesterday - poor tummy was aching last night  
Dh wants to get out somewhere today... He mentioned the sales - not sure that's a great idea, but if its what he wants.... And I'll still get my Boxing Day dinner which for me is the BEST. 

Hello to all the other b&bs .
How's our jack and connie? Pray how r things with u all? How much longer have u got the il's for? Xxx


----------



## Angel10

Hello girls   

Sorry I have been awol - have been sooo poorly that I am still struggling to read and type    first time I have turned the laptop on in 5days and that is VERY unlike me    anyhow - just wanted to send you all my love and know that you are all in my thoughts    with a special extra hug for you Dial   

Love you all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Buds and Blooms,

Ale40 hope you enjoy the Hobbit and yes agree share what you buy 

Kt gentle hugs for sd i am sure him knowing the boys there brought happiness to him

Angel10 hope you are feeling better, we have had a virus over christmas too, hope you are better for the new year

Mrs Rock, aaw bless E she sounds a cutie hope you have a nice time with the inlaws

Dial hope you are enjoying your boxing day 

Faithope oooh new year with GB very jealous enjoy

to all i missed ........



On behalf of myself and FF



You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Donna​


----------



## pray4a+

Hi lovelies,

Dial - think I missed something re your dh, looks like he has been ill. Hope all on the mend now. I love Michael McIntyre but dh is like yours doesn't get him. Just proves what I always knew about men the have a warped sense of humor    hope you bagged some bargains in the sales. In laws don't leave until the 5th ahhhhhhh! 

KT - sorry your sd has taken a turn for the worse. Your poor mum. It was lovely you were able to take the boys I am sure he would have loved seeing them even if he couldn't say. Big    to you all.

Ale - your Christmas sounds fab. I have only been to Germany once years ago. We went to Hidelberg (sp) it was beautiful. Our Oz plans are on hold while dh's company investigate the situation with my medical needs. 

Mrs Rock - way to early in the festivities to have a no wine day  

Angel - Sorry you have been poorly hunni, sending a great big   from me. Get well soon.

  to everyone


----------



## Faithope

*Donna Marie* Thank you and thanks for the link  Happy New Year hun xx

Right Ladies-I am rather  this evening so no personals 

I 'think' I may have broken a rib-I have an almighty pain when I cough or laugh just under my left breast  either that or I have pulled a muscle (is there muscle there??)

Anyway, hence me drinking to try and dull the pain.

Tomoorow is the last day of the worst year to date, will be glad to see its rear end jogging on.

I love you all very much, you are all amazing  Will bore you all with how brilliant Gary Barlow OBE was  Whatver you are doing tomorrow, enjoy it and heres to a better 2013


----------



## Faithope




----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Dial- how's things?   did you hit the sales yesterday Hun or decide against it in the end?  
My mums ok thanks, keeping busy, doing lots of things she has been restricted from doing with sd at home to look after,  i think she feels guilty doing things while he's still alive though   she went to see him yesterday and he'd asked her where she'd been!  

Angel-   hope you're feeling better by the day poppet?  

Donna- thank you! HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too! And thanks for the link  

Faith- I hope you had a fab time this evening! I'm sure you will, what a fantastic way to say goodbye to this year and bring in a brand new one!  

A huge HAPPY NEW YEAR! To everyone, I hope 2013 brings joy and happiness to you all and I just want to take this opportunity to tell you all that you are all amazing, strong, and selfless women with enormous hearts, I for one would be lost without you, I'll always be here for you   love you all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- I'm sorry   I missed your post yesterday! You must think I'm so rude   It was Sebastian going backwards   bless little E   Christmas day both the boys decided to climb the stairs


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> Christmas day both the boys decided to climb the stairs


    Oh how I love those cheekey boys of yours KT


----------



## Mrs Rock

We've just spent all morning at St Thomas's hospital, waited a full hour even to be seen!  But I am so happy because we eventually got to have skin prick test for all potential food allergies and Emilia is clear              Yay!!


----------



## Angel10

Soooo girls, nearly the end of 2012 huh  lets send some positive vibes out there for 2013 and wishing for some more miracles    love you all so much and wishing you all a very very happy new year


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R -     wonderful news on little E hun


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Angel, I am so relieved.

Happy New Year everybody, I hope you enjoy your evening.  We are off to the in laws for a few days now so see you later in the week xxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Wishing you all a happy new year. I know many of you will be glad to see the back of 2012, and I'm truly hoping that 2013 brings heaps of luck and good fortune to you deserving ladies. 


I did post on ** a special message but it appears a pregnant friend.d thought it was for her! Silly moo! It was ment for you beautiful ladies


----------



## jack12

wishing each and every one of you a peaceful and happy new year and sending much love as always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Lolli -    there is always one hun! But I understood it anyway    Happy New Year to  you too darling   

Jack - And a very Happy New Year to you my lovely, I hope all is well with you all     

Even though alot of us will be glad to see the back of 2012 - let us remember the good things that have happened to so many of our precious girls on here and personally I will never regret the friendships that have grown and bloomed even more so over this last year - we are a group of girls who are truly blessed to have each other with real and proper genuine love for each other - that is one thing I will always be thankful for and without this IF malarcky I wouldnt have been so blessed - love you all lots and lots


----------



## lollipops

Angel - here,here      well said emmakins      


Jack , how are you and precious Connie ? Happy new year to you too   


For those that can, have a    or two for me    I can't seem to do night feeds if I have a drinky, so Horlicks for me tonight, oh how very exciting I am   must dash I have a screamy overtired, poorly child to put to bed.




Love you all muchly and can't tell you how much I want 2013 to be a good year for you all xxx


----------



## Angel10

Happy 2013 my darlings


----------



## pray4a+

Happy New year to everyone   may 2013 bring nothing but good things and happiness for every b&b.


----------



## Faithope

So, today was THE chat, DH and I decided to write on a piece of paper the month we each had in mind for our next ICSI TX   I wrote on mine 'Feb Period (as AF would mean nowt to DH   ) and then we swapped.... DH had written 'Feb/March'   So we both hugged as being on the same page is so important   Then DH pipes up 'O let's just do it this month'   'We may as well as a month makes no difference'...

So I am due AF in about 3 weeks and we will be phoning the clinic  

So that's my news


----------



## jack12

and bloody fantastic news it is too!!!!! Am really happy for you xxxxx  we are here for you xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*jack*  thank you darlin  How are you and beautiful bubba??


----------



## aubergine07

Hello everyone,

I don't really come on ff much these days, but still am always thinking of you, and wanted to wish you all a very happy new year.  I really hope that 2013 brings you everything you want, some peacefulness, and happiness.  I can see just from the last couple of posts that exciting times are afoot - congrats faithope for the decision of ICSI!  Good luck with that.  And Jack, congratulations on the birth of Connie!

I haven't read back any further, so forgive me for not mentioning anyone else / doing any other pms, but I do wish you ALL a happy new year


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine*  it's lovely to see your post  How are you doing? Happy New Year to you hun xxx


----------



## jack12

You are bound to be a mix of emotions, its an exciting yet scary time doing treatment. But you have got to keep positive mate, as I am certain that it goes a long way to help. You must use us here to help you. I think you are right just to go ahead, Get on the fruit and veg and plenty of water and get yourself really healthy and tip top!! Baby and me are ok thankyou xx


----------



## jack12

Aubergine, how lovely of you to wish me well, it means such alot thankyou. I wish you a peaceful and gentle new year too. big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Angel - I am so glad you can be so positive about what must have been a really tough time in your life   i'm sure your experiences are what make you the special caring lady you are   Now what the hell is in bread !!!!!!!!!! I know you don't want to talk about tx but I have a feeling its soon so sending lots of     and  for you.

Kt - sorry poor sebastian has been poorly   hope he is on the mend and that Harrison doesn't get it. I thought that stair gates were adjustable   i am still so clueless about all this stuff but learning fast! Hope you find the right one. Can't believe how quickly the time has gone the boys will be a year old so soon  

Lolli - Sorry poor DB is poorly too. How on earth do you get a babt to take an inhaler ! told you i was clueless   hope she feels better soon.

Mrs Rock - Hope E has settled better now you are home 

Faith - so glad you and dh are on the same page re tx and   to starting soon I have everything crossed for you hunni 

Aubergine - great to hear from you and glad things are ok with you at the moment  

Jack - How is baby connie ? hope you had a lovely Christmas and are enjoying lots of lovely cuddles.

Dial - how are you hun? I guess you will be back at work sending lots of  

Afm - We are all doing ok. Jessica has had a bit of colic but it seems to have resolved now. They are both now sleeping through till 6 which is great I am still having dialysis once a week but things are better. In laws go tomorrow    so should get back to some sort of normality soon.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## lollipops

Angel - of goodness hun, what an ordeal that must have been for you. Thankyou for sharing it though, i know it cant have been easy. Im just pleased that dark time in your life is over and that your past has shaped you into the wonderful caring person that you are today.  


Pray - sleeping through!   I'm jealous!   pleased your feeling better these days and that the inlaws have gone and you finally have time to yourself again.x


Katy - its a lower tract infection which apparently antibiotics won't help, hence the inhaler. I have to keep an eye on her breathing and temp, if it gets worse I need to take her back. She's screaming like a wild animal today, she's got the beginings of a tooth coming through too, as if she needs that right now. She looks so poorly the poor thing, snot everywhere, coughing that much she's being sick, can't lie her down or else she coughs herself sick, but no temp and she is taking some milk so I'm hoping today is the worst day of it. Happy shopping! X



Doh, gotta go she's coughing her head off again x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- lovely to see you!   looks like things are looking good for you Hun, dialysis only once a week, babies sleeping through AND the outlaws going home!   I posted on the twins thread that the boys slept through from 11 weeks but somehow I don't think they believed me!   I'm glad Jessica is over the colic   and you are right stair gates re adjustable, but, normally from 71-85 (something like that   ) and my stairs measure 70 at the top and 69 at the bottom! Worth measuring before you get stair gates  

Lolli- oh your poor little lamb   I hope she starts to improve soon hunny


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - I know people don't believe me either. James has been sleeping from 11 till 6 for about 3 weeks and jess now goes from 12 till 6 . M akes such a difference if you get a sleep !

Lolli - poor db sounds so poorly send her a big   from aunty Anna


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - ohhh poor DB bless her, she must get fed up with one thing after another poor little darling   

KT - Stair gate    sounds quite odd your stairs are out at the top and bottem, just think I will measure mine for the hell of it now   

Pray - lovely lovely to see you post hun, you are in my thoughts often and even better to see dialysis is improving things for you my darling - that is good news    and yay to the outlaws on their bike soon    and superduper news about Jessica and James both going through the night, I am impressed, my ds took a whole year     

Thank you for your sweet words about my stint in rehab, certainly wasnt looking for anything though was just saying about celeb bb - but will add the hardest thing was leaving ds, he was only 3 and it broke my heart but I was very lucky after 7weeks they placed me into a halfway house so he come and lived with me the for another 3weeks so I learnt to 'manage' things better but still with support - my ds still dosent know about it, he just remembers the big house we stayed at! I do often want to tell him, and think I should when the time is right.....

Right back to the cleaning woooohooooo


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-     I think the stairs were probably standard for the time it was built, but it's different at the top to the bottom because we took the under stairs cupboard out, and had a hand rail made   Have you measured yours? Will be interesting to know What it is   and did you get all ya cleaning done? 

What's everyone got planned for this first weekend of the year then? Hitting the sales?


----------



## Angel10

KT - 82 at the top and 79.5 at the bottem    how sad I am    nearly done all my cleaning, struggling a bit as AF hasnt been very kind to me this month


----------



## jack12

Evening all, thought i would post a little update as you are all so kind and have asked after me, yet i feel so wrong posting. Connie was very poorly christmas day with her jaundice and became floppy and unrousable and had to be hot footed to hospital, so sadly thats where she spent her first christmas. It was so scary and awful to see them taking blood and putting needles in etc. She is alot better now and has put all her weight back on as she had lost a hell of alot in the first week. Must admit I am very tired, dont think anything prepares you for that!!  Dp has had a month off so ive got him here for another week. He has been wonderful as ive been very emotional one minute and then high as a kite the next...lol!! As for Connie, she is a very good baby, Im breastfeeding and she likes her food like her mum  . Right, I must go now as im pushing pram up and down lounge with one foot and trying to type.....not a good combo!!! Havent had chance to read back but a BIG hello to everyone one of you and BIG hugs to those who need them xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Jack - so great to get an update on how you and Connie are although I'm sorry to read she's been ill over xmas, that can't have been nice at all   but fantastic that she's fine now and obviously enjoying her milky! Well done you and connie. yes nothing ever prepares you for the tiredness!   Im in a permanent state of zombieness but it does get easier.....I think! Lol    please dont feel guilty about posting about how you and connie are, there's no need to feel like that. It's lovely to finally hear how your getting on. X


Angel -everything you have been through hun,  I think your amazing lady - simple as that!


----------



## jack12

just put pic of connie on my avatar. xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Beautiful Connie      what a darling she is xxx


You just need to change your signature now Jack -


----------



## lollipops

I'm gutted girls, a friend of mine has been told her 6 month old baby girl has kidney cancer     after trying so hard for her, battling Ivf and having an horrendous birth, she now gets this devasting news after a routine check up at the hospital


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - OMFG darling, I am so very sorry to hear that - how totally devastating, forgive me for asking but what are the chances of recovery then hun? oh how terrible    (thank you for your sweet comment babe xxx)

Jack - hello my lovely - I am so glad you have been able to put a lovely picture up of Connie    just so relieved to hear that she is getting better that must have been terrifying for you hun    and just go with the highs and lows darling, dont expect too much of yourself you have been through so much so its totally understandable, dont be alone with the lows though, you know you can message or text anytime


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh lolli   I'm so sorry, this is truly devastating to hear   My thoughts are with her and her family, and huge   to you poppet, makes you realise to be grateful and thankful for every moment  

Jack- connie is gorgeous! Bless her, you must have been worried sick about her   her jaundice must be improving?  . 

Angel-   sorry you're suffering with you af darlin'   and not just my stairs then


----------



## lollipops

Thank you girls, my hearts breaking for her. She was told that the kidney is massively swollen and cancerous and on Monday they are scanning her daughter to see if its spread elsewhere , it's just not right is it?? For a 6 month old baby to have cancer?!? I can't get my head round it and it your right, I'm counting my blessings even more so ........ So very sad


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- it's not right and it is so cruel    I'll be   for them


----------



## Jen74

Hi gorgeous girlies, happy new year! Got back from Australia on NYE at 5.30am and have been spending the last few days trying to get over jet lag... This is the first night I've been up past 9.30! Didn't have much in the way of Internet access, they are a bit backward over there!

Have read back a few pages, but forgive me if I've missed anything major...

Jack - congrats on the birth of Connie, lovely name and lovely pic! My two had jaundice too, Ellen was under the heat lamp in the hospital for a few days and we had to put them by the window for daytime sleeps to get sun on them (well as much sun as you get in February). Hope Connie is ok now?

Mrs Rock - so sorry to hear about your mmc, massive hugs xx are you planning another tx soon? 

Lollipops and KT - hope your little ones are on the mend. The girls also have a cough, think they picked it up on the flight back, will go to gp next week if it doesn't get any better. Sorry to hear about your friend Lolli, so cruel.

Pray - good sleeping from your two! Mine started sleeping through 7-7 while we were away, only problem was we never stayed anywhere more than a week so it took them a few days to get settled again each time. The are currently going 7-5.30 each night, not ideal! Don't know about you, but when they do sleep through my boobs are ready to explode by the morning!!

Angel - sorry to hear you were in rehab but glad you got yourself sorted, you are an amazing strong woman... Can you tell us who the celeb is?!

Doddy - hope you enjoyed your last Xmas and NYE as an unmarried woman! 

Hi to Peahead, Zoe, Emerald, Bathbelle, Catherine, Ale, and anyone I've missed (forgive me, it's been about 2 months since I was last on here...)

AFM - trip was great, the girls were really good on the flights, although I won't be doing it again in a hurry!! Was lovely to see my parents and lots of friends in NZ, quite emotional when we had to leave. Christmas was very strange in hot weather, didn't feel festive at all but still lovely. Nice to be home but can't get used to the short days. Back to work in 6 weeks so my big project is to give up breastfeeding before then. Cripes!

Anyway, flagging now so off to bed xx


----------



## Jen74

Faith - sorry I forgot you  great news that you are going for another ICSI this month, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Faithope

*jen* welcome back  and no worries  xxx

*lolli* I am so shocked  I don't know what to say  xxxx

Big hello to you all, I have been reading  will post properly tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Jen- sounds like you had a great time albeit emotional   and well done girls being so good bless them   I would love to do Australia at Christmas/new year, right through to Anzac day   we will one year, dh sister and bil live in Sydney so there isnt really an excuse not too  
Good luck with giving up the BF Hun, seriously big BOO to going back to 'W' though  

How is everyone today? Haven't heard much from dial   Hope you're ok poppet? Thinking of you and dh


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just me then


----------



## dialadink

Hey kt - thanks for the   - kt cuddles are the best!! 

So much to catch up with. Will do my best at personals once I've read it all . xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hey gorgeous! I'm so pleased to see you


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies  

It was 2 years ago that DH and I decided to do IVF...2 years later and it's slowly coming back to me how hard IVF is   FET is a walk in the park compared to EC, the nerves of how many eggs, if DH's sperm is good, how many fertilise, how many make it.... god I am scared  

So sod the orange positivity, I am going to eat what I want, try not to stress about it and go with the flow-I give you all permission to   on the head anytime I lose it slightly...  

So any gossip?? xxx


----------



## lollipops

I'm here but in the midst of trying to settle a poorly overtired db....back later girls xxx


----------



## Angel10

I is here now KT - sorry babe   

Dial - lovely to 'see' you   

Faith - Its all going to be fine hun, I have every Faith in you   

Lolli - sorry that DB is still poorly hun


----------



## Mrs Rock

I am here, just been a busy few days.  Back soon!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww there's my girls!    

Faith- you can do it Hun   you'll be fine   

Lolli- no improvement then poppet?   Poor little luv  

Angel-   whatchabindoin'?  

MrsRock- so...lakeside hey? Hitting the sales? What did ya get? We neeeeed to know


----------



## Angel10

KT - hmmm what have I been doing! Oh I got up just before midday today, so lost the morning, didnt get to sleep until 4am - dh seems to have got in this habit of kicking me and waking me up in the night    and its doing my head in, if hes not snoring he is kicking like a mule    so I am knackered!!! This afternoon I made some bread, did some ironing and went to see my nephew cos its his b'day - so not much really    watchubindoin' then?   

Jen - oh hun I forgot to reply to your post! welcome home by the way   

Has anyone heard from Zoe?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   to your dh! That's not good! Something on his mind?   All we did was go to tescos   finished the other half of the shopping I didn't do yesterday   took slightly longer than anticipated as harrison lost a shoe, And i dont do odd! (big phobia of mine   ) Had to go back and find it   then just lots of playing   
Haven't heard from Zoe either   Hope she's ok?


----------



## Angel10

KT - I dont know, I asked him if I have upset him   so I have no idea what that is about! got 3 nights repreve, hes working!! Oh I totally get not doing odd hun, I am like that, I also have to make sure socks are a pair and not odd AND they have to not be inside out    funny creatures huh!!   

Where is our lovely Zoe then? and Rach too    havent heard from either of them on ** either!


----------



## Angel10

Oh and cos I love details - where was his shoe in the end?


----------



## lollipops

Jen - oh I'm so pleased you had a great time. I saw your pics on ******** of you all in the pool and it looked an amazing way to spend xmas. Im also in awe of you travelling all that way with 2 babies   i get stressed at the thought of driving Darcey to the shops and back incase she kicks off never mind a 24 hour flight!  Nice to have you home though xxx

Angel - kicking you !!   I hope you kick back!   sounds like you have had a busy day despite waking up late x

Kt - how's seb today? Is he still sharing your bed or in his own room now? X

Faith - we all got your back! I felt terrified of ivf as like you I had done 2 fet previously and full on ivf felt very scary , but you know what it wasn't as bad as I though and like you I relaxed about it! That's the key I think, don't let it consume every aspect of your life, if you want a proper coffee have one, if you forget to take your colic acid one day, dont worry! If you fancy a greasy fry up or a glass of wine - go for it! All here for you x


Zoe - like Angel said - are you out there ? x

dial - been thinking of you, how are you honey? x


doddy - are you still with us babe? x

mrsR - what's been keeping you busy? gorgeous little E ? x

well DB still poorly  but she managed to eat a bit of solid food for the first time today as she's been refusing food for 4 days now. we tried to take her shopping today and she screamed, coughed and was sick everywhere, so came home. Later today we tried taking her out again, this time in her new second hand chav pram ( we named it this!) and she was happy as Larry, watching Alfie run around and even smiled! (we haven't had a smile lately ) but then was a nightmare to get to sleep, but still today has been an improvement. 

I can't stop thinking out my friends baby girl, she's having a biopsy on the tumour on Monday and          
then hopefully they are removing the dam. thing, its that big its crushing a major artery. The scary thing is whether the cancer has spread and if she needs chemo/radiotherapy.....all this on a 6 month miracle baby ....its so very wrong. she sent me a video of her daughter playing in her hospital bed, and I burst into tears....how can a baby have cancer??  


Oh a lighter note, i got a new hoover today! its been used twice already, and im secretly looking torward to tomorrow morning when i can whip it round again (saddo alert!)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- OMG socks! I'm the same!   nice to have the bed all to yourself   and after searching for a while, I went to customer services and it had been handed in thank goodness   all sorts of things were going through my head, I was getting ready to set up shop and have lunch in costa in the hope that someone would hand it in   so stupid, I didn't even buy the shoes  

Lolli-   oh my darling, you were very brave to watch the video hunny, I don't think I could have   so so terribly sad  
Sebastian is much better thanks   but for some reason they were both awake from 1:30-3:30 they didn't want to be put down   So I managed to get some sleep in my own bed   I'm glad there's some improvement with DB no matter how slight It may be


----------



## Angel10

KT - oh I do have a funny picture of you already to set up camp waiting for the shoe to appear   you do make me laugh, but I am pleased it was handed in - so what other faddy things are you happy to admit? I HAVE to iron everything just right too - if ds or dh take anything from the ironing pile that I havent done I get into a complete panic, I think something bad will happen - how mad is that    

Lolli - oh hun, I really really feel for your friend - She must be in one hellava state, life is so very cruel isnt it     big hugs hun   but on a lighter note, I am VERY interested in this hoovering twice a day Mrs - I thought I was obsessive, so whats that about then?


----------



## lollipops

Yes girls it is sad    I just feel so helpless    life's one cruel b!tch  


Angel & KT - bless you both, I can see you now both manically searching a supermarket for a shoe   but yes I am wierd in my ways too, I use to suffer a bit with OCD - locking the front door was a particular event , I had to lock it then pull the handle ten times before I could leave, on a bad day I would get to work and convince myself the door wasn't locked , get a taxi back during my lunch break ( I didn't drive back then) and check the door - every time it was locked!!!     It then got worse, I always had thoughts that the oven was left on, my hair straighteners on, the iron....etc .... It started to get silly.    I have always been a clean freak, especially floors.... It wasn't until I had some councilling for my feelings about infertility that I spoke about my strange compulsions - it was with the help of the councillor that I knocked most of the habits on the head. However hoovering has stuck with me, and believe me twice a day is good for me!!!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - awwww hun thank you for sharing that    and you are not alone but I am glad that things have got better with a little help, its good to know that you can laugh at some of the things you used to do but more importantly that you can manage them now. I STILL check the door and  have to count so many times checking the handle but I count 7 times then a further 5! dont ask where that came from, and I totally understand the fear that you have left something on - get this, I wont put my iron away until its cold enough to put on my face     that is F***ed up


----------



## lollipops

No it's not [email protected] up, I do similar ... I un plug....put it on a window sill ( window open!!) , let it cool, then check it on my thigh (?!) then put it away!!!    However if lee is in the house I don't open the window , I just usually make up some excuse for him to check the irons off and cooled ( even though I've checked it!!!) . I always feel better if someone else locks the house up, turns things off etc..... I still hate the responsibility. 


Funny how we all have a strange quirks and ways. Funnily though now I have DB I don't have the time or energy to accumulate any wierd  compulsions.... Sometimes I wish I had the time to check the doors locked 10 times


----------



## Angel10

oh well that's a relief then    strange isn't it and I know what you mean about the responsibility, when dh is home I am quite happy to go to bed leaving it all to him    funny thing is I have come up to bed and after checking the doors realize it's 8 and 5 I do and I couldn't wait to tell you cos what i said wasn't quite perfect and that leads me on to a whole new problem


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Phew! Not just me then that's a bit    my other main 'thing' is that I count everything, everything that you can count, I count, and i Mean everything   You may think this is not a big problem but when everything HAS to be even it's truly   luckily I don't have the cleaning OCD, good job really as it would seriously do my head in not having the time these days


----------



## Angel10

Oh the counting is an interesting one, what sort of thing do you mean, would it be words, people, things? am very intrigued


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

It all depends on where I am   its quite hard to expkain and I'm struggling to find things I don't count, but if i'm at home I count stairs (everytime I go up and own them) clothes, food, I count things other people do...dh has an OCD of doing things over and over, and I count those   funny when you think about it really   if I'm out say in a resturant, I'll count tables, glasses, napkins...literally everything! Its not everytime i do something but I won't just do it once though either   I might count the same thing a few times


----------



## Angel10

wow hun that must be very time consuming, and you look so normal    seriously though it is strange how the mind works isn't it?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I count things in my head as i do them so its not really time consuming, i often wonder what triggers these things though


----------



## Angel10

Maybe you should keep a record of it, write it down when it happens and what was going on for you at the time, it may show you why you do it, that said it's all part of you and cos you are so lovely does it really matter anyway


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww bless ya   i dont think it affects anyone, i would imagine it may annoy dh a little from time to time but hey ho   

hope youve all got smething lovely planned for today? We're out for lunch at our friends pub   so i'll see you all later! 

Ps, angel, i'llbe in touch later to sort arrangements for tomorrow if youre still up for it?


----------



## lollipops

Kt - counting huh ! I quite like counting things especially how many biscuits are in a packet, and how many are left after I've attacked it  

Think it goes to show how ' normal' it is to be a bit ' abnormal' ..... its no fun being.boring in life is it, i like being a touch ' special'  


Attempting to book our first famiky holiday. Looking at Portugal, in particular the area of Lagos...we have only ever visited the area briefly, as me and lee were working there one weekend a few years vack...anyone been there for a holiday ? Booking an apartment or villa, as we can't bare the thought of being holed up in a hotel room with Darcey screaming. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning Hun! I quite like 'special' too  
Family holiday sounds lush   apartment or villa is much better for family too I think, seems to give you more freedom somehow   not been to Portugal though in afraid


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- just seen on **, DB still so poorly   When did they say she would start getting better? Have you thought about taking her back to the dr? Poor luv


----------



## lollipops

Doctor did say it can take 3 weeks for cough to go, but yes I'll be ringing tomorrow morning if she doesn't improve today, the bad teething isn't helping, her gums are bleeding, her nappies are runny and she generally quite unhappy and constant crying  its getting hard to te what's her chest infection or what's the teething....although the hacking cough and wheezing is still there


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Lollipops poor little DB, sounds like she is having such a tough time    And a tough time for her means a tough time for you too I'm sure, really hope she starts to feel better soon.


Just off out to meet freinds for lunch, sorry for short post again, will try and catch up later.  Or tomorrow when E has 2 hours at nursery (gulp!)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- oh my goodness, 3 weeks! Bless her   and   for you too hunny, let us know what the dr says tomorrow poppet  

MrsRock- hi Hun! Hope you're ok? How is the settling in at nursery going


----------



## Angel10

Morning 'special' ladies    like that the abnormal makes us normal comment   

Mrs R - awww little E will be fine tomorrow, and if its only 2 hours its a good way for you both to get used to it   

Lolli - Poor DB, my heart breaks to hear her so poorly    I really feel for you and   she is on the mend very soon, am loving the photos on ** of her all smiley and hate to think she isnt well - *Big hugs and squeezes* for Darcey-Bella     

KT - Have a lovely lunch out hun    and yes we will 'talk' later though not sure how I will feel yet cos got a sore throat and headache and feeling quite run down again    just when I was starting to feel better too


----------



## Angel10

Oh and Lolli - Portugal is supposed to be lovely hun, my ds has been, I havent, hope you find somewhere suitable and totally agree an apartment or villa would be better, more freedom for DB to move around too - good luck


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello, finally back!  See I have missed lots of posts so sorry if I miss out anything important.


Angel, saw your post about rehab.  All I can say is well done you     .  We go through a lot in our lives, the older I get the more I think that a life with no problems faced and overcome must not be a very rich one at all.  What doesn't kill us, eh?

Lollipops, I have been to Tavira in Portugal, very nice town.  Not much happening but peaceful and pleasant.  I am old and like my holidays that way!  Also been to Lisbon, for a capital city agin it is quite calm and managemeable, but not huge amount to sightsee.  Enjoyed it though.  


All this talk of ocd-ness, well I don't have any habits like that but seriously, I am so scared as a passenger in the car on motorways.  OBVIOUSLY I would never be driving myself.  But I am getting worse and worse as a passenger, I sit in the back and entertain E or read a book, anything to keep my eyes off the road or my heart is in my mouth all the time.  I know it's not normal to be this nervous but to me, it's not normal to go 90mph in a metal box surrounded by other fast-moving metal boxes!  I mean how is that safe or sensible?  And yet everybody but me does it wothout a second thought so clearly it is me who needs to get a grip   


So, settling in has gone ok so far but I have not left her for very long or for a nap yet, tomorrow will be the longest yet.  She seems to like being there and the staff have been lovely but not sure how she will be when she's there all day and for naps in a strange place etc.  She's only ever been left once or twice with her Grandma for a couple of hours.  But then again she is sociable and I think she'll enjoy it once she is setlled, she gets very excited about seeing people and I actually think she would enjoy spending time with others at this point.  But I still can't quite believe that I'm paying to leave the most precious thing in my life with strangers   



Lakeside...my first time there!  We normally go to Bluewater.  But went to the Kiddicare store to choose a new highchair as the one we have is not really suiting too well.  We chose one but then it wasn't in stock!  Grrr!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening  

Thought I'd have missed lots of chatter but you've probably all been busy, hopefully doing lovely things?  

Angel-   sent you a pm Hun   chat later  

MrsRock-   I completely understand your fear being a passenger, I wasn't a nervous passenger until the boys were born, now I hate motorways, and it really worries me to travel too far on my own with the boys both as a passenger and a driver 
I have to say I phoned the lakeside kiddicare store to reserve a stair gate for me but they were out of stock of the too   had to order it online in the end, not good realy is it considering thy are a newly opened store! 
I hope all goes well tomorrow Hun, like you say, little E is a very sociable little girl, so I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## Angel10

Morning anybody who is out there   

KT and Mrs R - I totally get the whole driving on major roads - to the point that now I 'dont' - it got progressivly worse over the years and is very debilitating, I dont get far unless dh takes me    I always end up driving the B roads and dh tells me the A roads are much safer    I have actually spoken to the guy who taught my ds to drive about it and he said that a couple of hours with him would have me driving up to Lakeside on my own    strangly enough I havent arranged that yet!!!   

Mrs R - I hope little E went off to nursery ok hun - and thanks for your kind words to me


----------



## Ale40

Happy 2013 B&Bs!!!!     

*Mrs Rock * - I heard many babies enjouy nurseries, as they have plenty to discover in them - different faces, multiple toys, different babies. Best of luck !! 

*Faithope * - I am in with you! We'll have the ICSI in March, I am already on meds (Progynova and Progesterone) and it's our last go as well. We are also eating what we want, drinking, and having fun. DH is heading for the sky holidays in a few weeks, and maybe we'll go to Granada for a few days before April.   

*jack12* - Connie is cuuuttteee  I want one of these soon!!! 

*Jen74 * - Welcome back and have a wonderful 2013, Jen. I miss Christmas in the tropics... Not sure if we'll be able to make it for the next one, so I hope we'll have a sunny Christmas in 2014. 

*pray4a+* - Glad to hear all is going OK for you.  Any news on Australia?

*Ktcuddles * - Sounds like the boys are better now! How are you doing?

*aubergine07* - Here is a boatload of more hapiness your way !!!  

*Angel* - rehab? Whatever the reason, I hope you get throught it! And if that helps, count on us for support  

Big group hello to all! 

Afm - The Hobbit 3D at BFI Imax was amazing! But I am such a silly bum... I was scared big time because, erm... I am afraid of the heights. Most of the background scenes were oh peak of peaky mountains or in precipices. All that in 3D... @[email protected]

I am done with the month 1 of the four-month ICSI cycle: Progynova (for 21 days), and Progesterone (for seven days). Tomorrow starts month 2, so I'll be back to Progynova for 21 days. The only major symptom is lack of sleep, and no idea when AF arrives. This morning I bullied myself into waking up with a cold shower. Can't go home straight after work as I have French tonight... Could that be caused by pills?

Love,

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale your protocol sounds like tough going.  Wishing you the very best of luck   


Is Sebastian better now KT?  Is he still sleeping in with you?


Well after going blithely into nursery with barely a backward glance for me, E was really, really upset when I picked her up at 1pm.  They said she'd been fine until they put her in the highchair at lunchtime and then she got upset because she didn't like it and she would not eat anything.  Which is weird because she was fine in that highchair last week.  I'm a bit upset because she was really howling and if she'd been crying like that for a while, which by the look of her she had, why didn't they phone me?  I'm trying to tell myself it's not really the nursery that got her so upset, because she has just started a cold and had an unsettled night because of it.  She wasn't too snotty this morning but she is worse now and I think it is the feeling ill that's the main problem.  But I'm worried she's had a bad experience at the nursery now.  I'll have to see whether she's well enough to go tomorrow as we had another 2 hours planned.  God that was an awful feeling seeing her so upset


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - oh hun   just when things were going so well when you left her! My guess is the nursery wouldnt ring you because they would want to try and settle Emilia if she is going to be going regularly, rather than you turning up everytime she gets upset. I know how hard it is leaving them but I think you are probably right that she isnt her usual self. Give tomorrow another go and see how things are - It could be a completly different experience - I feel for you though, been there, done that and its bloody hard   

Ale - Happy new year to you too - I also wish you every luck with this very long drawn out cycle    rehab was 15years ago hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   

Ale- hello! Happy new year to you too Hun! I hope you had a lovely christmas? And First month done, well done Hun     I'd say your lack of sleep would be down to the tablets unfortunately   I'm fine thanks Hun, the boys are keeping me VERY busy!  

MrsRock- big   angel is right though, they probably wanted to settle little E themselves, bless her, the cold and maybe being over tired doesn't help poor luv   
Sebastian is better thanks, they are both still really restless at night, can't make it out   I was in their room from 3am this morning


----------



## Angel10

KT - from 3am?    good grief that must be wearing you out?! Did they just want cuddles or what? I have this vision of one of them waking the other up just to get mummys attention


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Angel and KT.  If she's well enough to go tomorrow I think I'll stay at the nursery and wait in the office in case she gets upset again.  Even though I was calm and everything I know I must be feeling so stressed about having to send her to nursery because the nerve pain in my legs has been really bad today, it gets worse with stress.  I had to come home and change into different trousers because the fabric against my skin was hurting   

KT E started having broken nights again after a long long period of sleeping through at 9 months.  She's had a few this month as well though I think that may have been all the travelling about.  I was reading up and talking to people and perhaps it is a developmental thing, as it seems to be common at this age and apparently often coincides with developmental progress.  I know E is changing an awful lot at the moment, she's suddenly become determined to feed herself and she wants to walk with her walker all the time.  It's a bit awkward actually cos you have to hold her to keep her balanced and then she will scoot about the room with me shuffling along after her on my bony knees!!


----------



## henrch

Hello ladies, wanted to pop on and say hello, feel guilty that I never post but always read.

Seems like there is a lot of sickness etc going around with the little ones at the moment, really hoping they get better soon... I am paranoid about Frances getting a cold... Some random women started squeezing her cheek in the doctors surgery the other week and I was inking I hope she wasn't too sick before she started grabbing the baby!

Mrs rock... I think you are very local to me as I think you left the local thread not long before I joined.... Are you still in touch with any of the girls? I am guessing that means you're at a local nursery too... We will have to send Frances to nurse when she's 7 months and I am already daring it so I totally get how you are feeling.l although the current plan is she'll be going to one in the city a 10 minutes walk from my office so I am on hand if needed... Although we will have to swap to a local one if the commute turns out to be as tough as it potentially could be.

It has been ages since I have posted so tough to comment on everyone's news since then but glad to see everyone seems to be doing well... Quite a bit of treatment coming up which I am sending bag loads of luck to you all for....

Oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you, hoping everyone's deals come true this year x


----------



## henrch

Uhm a few autocorrect on the spellings! Deals was supposed to read dreams!


----------



## Faithope

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ps8yc

Just in case anyone missed it  Charlies explains exactley what I want to say to my fertile friends, my boss, my family.... you get the jist....

xxxx

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning laydeeeezzzz  

Angel- hope you're ok today Hun? Did you manage to get some decent sleep last night?   the sleep fairies paid a visit to the boys, I was still in my own bed at 7:30      not a peep all night!   hope they came to you too  

MrsRock- How's little E today poppet? Big   for you, you must be feeling anxcious too   you have to do what you feel is best for both of you hunny  
I'd also been reading about babies waking at this age too, it's nice to know I'm not alone, of feel like I've done something wrong   it also said they may not be getting enough 'switch off' time during the day, so I popped and extra nap in yesterday as they only sleep 20mins In the morning & 20mins in the afternoon   And we went for a long walk too, I'm   that it helped as they slept all night, and I'll be doing it again! 

Henrch- hello poppet! So lovely to see you!   how's motherhood treating you? And Frances, how is she?  

Faith-   I think I may have to take a look at that again, the clip was about having a quickie wasn't it? Am I being a bit of a thicky    

Thinking of all you girlies,


----------



## lollipops

Morning all,

Im in the middle of trying to get DB to have her nap! She's not going down without a fight! Screaming her head off, yet rubbing her eyes and yawning too....silly girl just can't switch off sometimes! 

Anywhoo - 

Henrch - lovely to see u post, how's Frances? And how are you? X 

Kt - can u please send the sleep fairies my way too    Have you got the book 'the wonder years' , that talks about development milestones and how it affects babies sleep routines.x

MrsE - oh im sorry first day at nursery didn't go too well, it is a huge adjustment for E though and I'm sure the nursery see it a lot with babies, its the whole 'separation anxiety' coupled with her feeling a bit poorly I think. Do what makes you feel comfortable , if waiting in the office there helps then do it. It's a strange scenario trusting strangers with your baby but I did some stints in nurseries a few years ago and its common for new arrivals to go into meltdown during the first week or so. Doesn't make it any easier for you though I'm sure. Hugs brave mummy! X


Angel - so did the sleep fairies come and lend a helping hand last night? X


Faith - I've got the Babymakers programme on record to watch. I watched the other episodes a few weeks back & was in tears. I do think the programme is very realistic though, it shows that ivf isn't a quick fix and for the majority doesn't work first time either! X


Afm - went to a Tap class last night, what a plonker i looked! Honestly I was terrible....... so won't be going back .... might start up zumba again instead! X


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Lolli - hello sweetheart    I hope DB settles soon, she can be a stubborn little lady cant she    sorry that tap dancing didnt work out, though hard to expect to be brilliant from one session - shame you wont try again though Zumba is a fab class, but its only cos I enjoy it that I like it   

KT - sooooo pleased the boys had a better night, and YOU    once I got to sleep I slept better thank you - stoopid head keeping me awake    what are your plans today hun?   

Henrch - lovely to see you posting, hope all is good with you and your family   

Mrs R - hope today goes better at the nursery   

Faith - I didnt get to watch that programme last night, but hopefully have recorded it for a looksie later - sounds like we need ALL the people in our lives to watch it, the best way for those who cant understand to learn more isnt it   

Am off to see Acuman today - hoping he can work his usual magic


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning! Cheekie little DB wants to stay awake and play! I don't think we realise how much stimulation we give the babies do we   I haven't got that book no, rightly or wrongly I'm afraid I don't do books, I think you can have to much information sometimes, I have one book and thats 'what to expect, the first year' which my sister gave me   

Angel- I'm glad you slept better hunny   Hope Wayne works his magic for you my lovely   we're off to my mums in a bit, we're supposed to leave half hour ago but we had a lay in


----------



## Angel10

KT - thanks hun, and dont blame you having a lay in    I always want to go and clean at my mums, I want to help her out more being as she is 74 but I get so upset when I am cleaning there cos it stinks of ****, its like I wipe her leather settee and all yellow from nicotine comes off    dh says I should just go and do it and ignore it all but its hard when I come back stinky and my fingers are sticky from nicotine     annndddd breath!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww Hun   that's not nice is it    I don't really clean my mums anymore as she has more tme to do it now my sd is in the home, just do little jobs if she needs them doing


----------



## Ale40

Faithope said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ps8yc
> 
> Just in case anyone missed it  Charlies explains exactley what I want to say to my fertile friends, my boss, my family.... you get the jist....
> 
> xxxx


Thanks a million kate 

Will watch it on PC later, as we don't recebe beebs 4 reception at home...


----------



## dialadink

Ugh! Thought I'd use my lunch break to catch up and then my dad rang, now I've spent 45 mins catching up with him instead! Oh bugger!! 

If I get a chance i'll have another go this arvo! Thinking of u all though! xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - absolutely LOVE your avatar picture beautiful   

KT - I shouldnt worry a bout the whole thing cleaning really, it just feels a thankless task wiping down and it getting covered again    I should just do it! How is your SD by the way?   

Ale - hows you today?? x


----------



## dialadink

Ok, so how I am supposed to remember anything from all the   I just don't know!!! 

Here goes....

Angel - bless you honey.   hope Wayne has been working his magic for you!!  

Faith - lovely news that u and Dh are on for starting icsi soon. It goes without saying that I am hoping for happy news for you both. How's work been? Does it take ur 1:1 a bit of time to get back into a routine? Xx

Lolli - so sorry poor db is suffering - teething at the same time as the chest infection can't be easy for either of you... She must think its one thing after another. Nice to see she still has some gorgeous smiles!!
Have u sorted a holiday yet? We are looking at the algarve for maybe end of summer...  

Jen - welcome home! Bet it was a shocker coming home? Have the girls settled back to uk time ok? 
Can't believe how fast the birthdays are coming round. Your post on ** make me  

Henrch - lovely to see your post. How are u? Am I right that you had ur tx at guys? What did u think of them? 
How is little Frances doing? I think it's time u updated ur avatar...   xx

Mrs r - how was little e today? There was u being soo brave! Hope she settles back in with them ok and yesterday was just a blip! xx

Kt - big hugs n kisses to the boys - is s all better now? 
How ur? What's new??   Xx

Belle - caught that mouse yet?? xx

Pray - so, u must be doing cartwheels now those il's have gone. How's dh's work getting on with looking into provisions for u in oz? Got to know u r looked after!!   

Jack - loving your avatar pic! So happy for you two! Was a bit   to read about connives jaundice but glad all seems better for u now. Big  

Doddy - u around chick? If u are ...   are u all on track at the mo for the wedding? Think I need some details! Love a wedding!! xxx

Emerald - have u got Internet yet in the sticks? Defo think u might just have to move... Nearer us of course!  

Zoe - where are u?  

Ale - sounds like this cycle is putting u to the test - I am   it's all worth it in the end though Hun! Xx


Right I know I have missed loads... But my mind is frazzled! Sorry  

Lots of love to everyone else! Big hugs!!


----------



## lollipops

Dial - How Are You    beautiful profile pic by the way! And yay to algarve holiday, we just need to pick a villa to rent and be done with it but we keep going round in circles about areas, price,location!? Arghhh, package holidays are Soooooooooooo much easier! X


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - I'm ok thanks Hun. Back to some sort of reality with work  
Hard to choose a holiday when it needs to meet all ur requirements, budget, dates etc... I'm sure it used to be easier, Now u have to jump through hoops just to see whats available!!  
Anyway, it will be lovely to just get away and the three of u to enjoy the sun on ya skin! 
Will ur brother have Alfie? 
Is it just gonna be the three of u? xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hey beautiful ladies 

*Dial* You look stunning  Thanks for asking about me  well sit down for this comment but I LOVE WORKING WITH MY 1:1 FINALLY  It's only taken 1 year and 6 months but he has turned a corner and there seems to be trust, emotional stability and caring between us and that is amazing! He holds my hand, he goes shy, he listens to me, even a look I give he can interpret what I am asking of him. He no longer throws things, I haven't had to restrain for over 6 months and when he does find things difficult-he will ask me to help, YAY!! Sorry that was a long 'me' reply  How are you doing? Any holiday plans for this year?

*Angel* Enjoy your acu later-how long have you been doing it for? I know you talk about it, just wandered when you started?

*Lollipops* I'm sure you didn't look like a plonker and well done you for even trying something new! I always start a new year with the intention of starting something and never do it 'just in case' 

*KT* Where does the time go, looking at your sig, then at your ticker, baby birthdays are already coming  it seems like only yesterday we were waiting for a birth announcement! Yes that was about  I love that doctor-he says it how it is!

*doddy*  

Big hello to *Ale, Hennups, Henrch, Mrs Rock, and anyone I have missed* 

AFM Still awaiting Ovulation  hopefully by wednesday at the latest or we are looking at new dates (ie EC over Easter and I can't be doing that...)

xxxxx


----------



## henrch

Dial - your wish is my command.... updated avatar she was 5 weeks old when this photo was taken....

As for Guys, here is my view... Jen and Mrs Rock have used them too so may disagree...

The facilities are great... very new and clean unit (this somehow gave me an added confidence) the staff are great... BUT one thing they are awful on is answering the phone and are often slow to return calls. I am not sure if you are still on your nhs goes or privately now.. Guys do both and there is a slightly different package depending on which you are. They have NHS / Self funded (which are ultimately the same except you pay on the self funded) and then private. I initially took the self funded route, this meant i had an initial consultation with a consultant, then every other scan / blood test and appointment was with a nurse until egg collection. The nurses were very nice but obviously there isn't as much consistency. I then saw a consultant for egg collection and transfer - different consultants each time. Basically i think they are very good so not trying to put you off if you are with the nhs. For my second go I took the private option, this basically meant i had the same consultan (who truly is one of the most caring men I have ever met - recommended to me by two other FF ladies) for everything, he did blood tests, scans, called me everyday to give me the results of these. He also did the blood tests every day and scans every other (this is more than i got on the self funded route). You also get a different phone number to call, so therefore don't have the trouble with the phones like i had had previously. They also will see you at more convenient times if that works for you, ie i start work at 7.30am but i think you can only get blood tests at 9am or something... my doc would do mine at 7.30am when he got in and it was just him and the cleaners!
On the whole whichever route you are down to take with Guys I think they are very good. From what I understand Guys try to not over stimulate and go for quality rather than quantity of eggs.

I hope that helps somewhat... Guys do do a look round if you are unsure.. we did that prior to going with them, might be worth considering.

As for how Frances is getting on... oh my goodness, I am sooo tired... obviously very happy but TIRED! Frances up until this week rarely would settle in her moses basket... we have now moved her to the cot (still in our room) and started swaddling her again and she finally will sleep when not on me! way too many mornings I woke up and found her still on my chest where i had obviously fallen asleep in the middle of the night with her!.... now all we need to sort is some kind of sleep routine. Couldn't really start that until she was out of my arms. On the whole though she is a a great baby and well behaved, although she looks sooooo serious all the time, she is very choosy about what makes her smile She had her 8 week jabs today and luckily they went a lot smoother than i feared.


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls,

Dial - so good to here from you. Really hope things are better for you sending a huge   

Jack - Gorgeous phot of Connie she is so sweet. I am glad the jaundice has settled but must have been so scary for you.

Henrch - Beautiful pic of Frances. Glad the jabs were not to bad my two were fine just a wee bit grumpy the next day but stars really.

Angel - Hope that acuman worked his magic today.

Lolli - poor DB has been through the mill. I hope she is finally on the mend. Sorry can't help with Portugal have never been but I do think your right to go with apartment or villa. Will give you a lot more freedom.

Kt - hope the boys get back into a routine soon  

Faith - so glad things are good with your 1-1 it must make such a difference I remember you writing last year and my heart went out to you it sounded so hard. Hope that af arrives on time and you can get on with next tax sending lots of  

Ale - sounds like a marathon tx you are on this time   that this is your time sending som   to you too

Mrs Rock - I was in tears reading about poor E at nursery it must have been so hard. I really hope she settles soon   

Zoe - hope everything is ok Hunni


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Ale- hey hunny!   

Dial- I missed you yesterday   big   hope you're ok poppet?   nothin' new here really, boys are ok thanks , I'm ok thanks, all a bit boring and tame really     how's your dh now Hun? 
Holiday for you is just what the dr ordered I reckon, something to look forward to   it's that time of year isn't it, we're looking at holidays too  

Angel- Morning my lovely! How was the magical Wayne yesterday? Got you all chilled I hope   what you up to today? 
Sd not good, it's really just a waiting game  

Faith- hey you! Crazy where the time goes isn't it   hope all is good to go re your dates Hun  

Henrch- what a beautiful picture   Bless her, I'm glad the jabs went ok, and good luck with the sleep routine!   You know where we are if you need us!  

Pray- hello poppet! How's you and your beautiful little ones? Anymore talk of moving to Aus?   

Well Harrison now has the cough, and I have swollen glands, going to the dr AGAIN later, I'm a bit p!ssed of with the secretary who took the call though, I asked to make an appointment for myself and my son, and she's said "are your symptoms the same? You do know there's a virus going round?" to which I replied "no the symptoms are different" then explained that Sebastian had had a chest infection and you never can be too careful with babies, and she replied "well I'll make harrison an appointment but you just have to tell the dr your symptoms while your in there" so I haven't even got my own appointment! Don't get me wrong, I'm quite happy to share my appointment but I'm Really not happy with her trying to diagnose us! Might have to say something!!!!!   rant over!


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT -  what a stupid woman     this seems to be the new 'thing' bloody receptionists needing more information and almost trying to diagnose for you - makes me really cross, at the end of the day, if you BOTH need an appointment then you should get one grrrrrr   despite everything, I hope you are both sorted out hun   Wayne was ok yesterday thanks, though I think his break has made him more challenging than usual in our one to one    not a bad thing for me, but was hard work I can tell ya!! sorry about your SD also   

Henrch - sounds like Frances is making all the rules for you hun    bless her, just lovely to hear you talking about her - and I love love love the picture of you both   

Faith - I started acupuncture back in Sept 2011, but you have to remember I havent been having needles ALL that time as I have my therapy sessions with him probably more than needles. If you want to know if I think it helps, then yes I most definatly do - my result (albeit a bfn) last year was so very much better than I have ever had before, more eggs, better quality, no ohss etc etc so I would always advice anyone to try it - not sure if you wanted to know that or not    

Dial - biggest hugs and kisses flying your way      and a holiday is a fab idea   

Hope everyone else is ok - went back to slimming world last night, well that was a shock and not a good one     going swimming today!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hiya ladies

Well another very difficult day at nursery yesterday but I have moaned enough about that on ** so will stop whinging about it for now   .  At least the settling-in trauma is making the driving there and back seem less of a challenge, got to be thankful for small mercies    Pray, thank you for your thoughts   


Hi Henrch, I am near to Orpington, where are you?  No, I don't keep in touch with any of the local ladies apart from the lovely Rachel on here.  I felt it was better not to post on that thread after I was pregnant as sadly there was a lot of heartache for the girls and I didn't want to add to it.  I don't think I could manage the commute into town with baby at the time when I go, but if you start work at 7.30am that is probably a lot less busy on the train I would imagine?  If you change your mind about a local nursery then get Frances on some waiting lists soon as round here the good ones are hugely over-subscribed and I could not get a place at my first choice despite putting her on the list when she was 5 weeks old.  Saying that, the place she is going to is great (despite how she is reacting), it was only my second choice because the location is not as convenient, so there are options.  


Angel I'm glad your Wayne session helped.  I was thinking of starting acupuncture again to see if it helps me sleep at night.  Haven't been for years but I used to go regularly for pain management and it was great.  


KT flipping doctors' receptionists!  I know they have a tough job but they can be so bolshy can't they!  When E had the hand foot and mouth rash I had to really insist to get her seen to find out  what it was, I mean, it could have been anything.  I hope Harrison and you feel better soon.  By the way what is happening about your work, are you still thinking of child minding?


Faithope - so pleased yout work is going so well now    Must be really rewarding.


Lollipops how is DB now, any better?  Were you looking after babies at the nursery you worked at?  Any tips?  I think the staff would prefer me to just leave them to it and I have decided I will tomorrow but it's very hard.  No nursery today thank god as we have swimming   



Dial how is work going, still quiet?  My last week off next week, boo hoo!  On the subject of Guys, we have decided that if our FET at ARGC doesn't work we will have one last go before I am 40 and we will be going back to Guys for it.  


Zoe - WHERE ARE YOU PET?  everything ok?


----------



## Mrs Rock

FaithI have just watched that clip and laughed out loud, that really cheered me up!  Think I needed to hear that advice


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   going swimming, feeling motivated my lovely?  

MrsRock-    I'm sure once the staff at the nursery know what settles little E she will be fine, i know from working in a nursey too that once left, they settle withon a few mins   
And I know the drs has a lot of time wasters but I'm not one of them, and they shouldnt assume so either, I'm much more intelligent than that, we didn't go to the dr when we all had 'the virus'!  Re work, I'm not going back thank goodness! I'm starting the childminding courses soon, when I've made sense of the email they sent me


----------



## Angel10

KT - errr yeah, slightly    after getting on the scales last night I discoverred I sadly have more weight to loose than I thought    anyway, Yay to you and the childminding   much better than going back to work for the battleaxe who soooo doesnt deserve your time    did you find out about the first aid hun?   

Mrs Rock - You should defo try acupuncture for your sleep hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww hunny   here for you hun    I'm still trying to find a first aid course thats on a day that suits dh and my mum, there seems to be so many but I can't make head nor tail out of a lot of it   might ask if the HV tomorrow, she may know something


----------



## Angel10

KT - I know you are darling, thank you      I hope you get somewhere with the course my lovely - I am sure your HV will help   

Well I swam 40 lengths so 8 over a half a mile - not too shabby since I havent swam for a year


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- bl00dy hell luv! Thats a lot of lengths   well done you!


----------



## Angel10

KT - why thank you Mrs P    how did you get on at the quacks lovely?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- just ANOTHER virus   Nothin they can give, just got to grin and bear it...carry on as normal then!


----------



## Angel10

K T - it's hard to shift when you keep getting one thing after the other    I do hope you all feel better soon, today has been my first day where I have really felt a lot lot better, though I am suffering with headaches but nothing I can't handle at the moment    time for beddy byes, nighty night


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Angel- I think it's been like that for a lot of people, virus after virus, and they say when you have lack of seep your immune system reduces by half, so not surprising really, all the people I know who have been poorly haven't had enough sleep, and can't get enough sleep to fight a virus quickly either  

Lolli- how's little DB Hun? Is she stating to get better? And hows you?  

Doddy- if you're having a little read ...miss you long time  

Zoe- where are you poppet? Very worried about you my lovely, hope everything is ok with you, dh, and Archie?  

Pray- are you feeling all free now the outlaws have gone?  

Dial-   is dh better now poppet? How's things with you? 

Faith- was it yesterday for ov Hun?  

Mrsrock- hope little E is better at nursery today hunny  

Jen- are you all settled back into some sort of routine after your trip poppet?  

Ale- how are you feeling?  

Jack- hey sweetie! How's you and your gorgeous little girl?  

Belle- you and Ed ok? How's things?  

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned, thinking of you all and hope you are well?


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Hi Hun, just a quickly before I go to work, I am ov now so have been busy  will try and get on FF tonight but have a very long day ahead and won't get home until 7ish  xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith -   good girl


----------



## Angel10

Morning    on this rather chilli day!

KT -  Ohh I have never heard that about the immune system and lack of sleep, well then its not surprising its so hard to fight things is it? goodness me! I was 'lucky' when I had flu cos I did sleep which is unlike me. Oh the headache I had when I went to bed, kept me awake grrrrr AND my dh is snoring soooo much its getting to me again, its a catch 22 - I take a while to get to sleep, he drops off in seconds, I lay there awake getting cross then have to move out of my lovely bed into the spare room    I just dont know what to do anymore! 

Faith - Forgive me if I am being   I thought you were starting tx this month? or have I lost the plot somewhere   

  everyone else


----------



## Mrs Rock

hi all

Talking of sleep, I slept all night last night!  As this is a very rare occurence I thought I should celebrate   usually I am up roaming the house when everyone else is fast asleep.  



Have just dropped E at nursery.  She did not cry when I left as although I tried to say bye to her she was pretty distracted by being given a breadstick.  But anyway she normally doesn't cry when I leave, she starts getting upset once she's been there for a while and realises I won't be back any time soon.  I think she would settle easier if she was crawling because then she could explore the room and distract herself.  As it is she is pretty dependent on the adults for entertainment and they can't give her one to one attention of course.  Ah why isn't she crawling!  Her swimming teacher yesterday was very surprised to hear that she isn't, because she is very physical in the pool and swims really strongly underwater, I have to jog along to keep up with her.  I think she is just naturally at home in the water, after all I am myself and used to swim competitively when I was younger.  I really hope she catches up on land soon as I am sick of people saying "Oh isn't she crawling yet??"


Angel that was a good swim!  Are you feeling it in your arms today?



KT hope you can find a suitable 1st aid course.  I did a British Red Cross one just before E was born, there were a couple of childminders on it, I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Faithope

*MY 4000 Post ladies*  

*Angel* I am starting when AF comes but am hoping for a miracle to happen  it would save us 6 grand to do it naturally 

Be back later me hopes


----------



## Mrs Rock

O girls it went a little bit better!  She got upset after an hour so they gave her her dummy which she only ever normally has when sleeping but who cares, it kept her calm and she ate some lunch.  I cried with relief when I picked her up.


----------



## Angel10

Faithope said:


> *MY 4000 Post ladies*


  Thats some achievement hun  glad I havent completly lost the plot re you cycling then - and totally dont blame you trying - lets    for that little miracle 

Mrs R - yayyyyy well done little E - bet you feel loads better hun  and well done for sleeping right through the night  yes my arms ached a little today but just been to the gym, noticed it more there  so you did competitive swimming? probably why little E is a water baby then


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

right I have about 14 pages to read back on so I will start them when I come back from expressing and hopefully post tonight, missed you all lots and been thinking of you even though I've not had a chance to get on here....back soon, in the mean time:      to you all

x x x


----------



## Angel10

Zoe ......I have been worrying about you Mrs


----------



## Mrs Rock

Me too!  Pleased to see you Zoe.


----------



## Jen74

Just a quickie as they are napping and I really should be doing chores...

Mrs Rock - don't worry bout the crawling, all babies are different and she will soon catch up. Lauren has been doing it for ages but Ellen only started on Xmas eve, but since then has been the first one to pull herself up to standing and is way faster than Lauren! And yes I do try and race them!!  

Dial - agree with everything Henrch said about Guys. I had 3 fresh cycles with them and got pregnant twice, interestingly the first cycle was a single blastocyst but the other two were 3-day transfers of two embryos. I did NHS and self funded, didn't actually know about the private option  

Zoe - nice to have you back   I have a question about breastfeeding when I go back to work in 6 weeks, but will pm you as I don't want to bore the others...

Hope everyone else is well? Right, back to the never-ending washing cycle! Although I actually had the bin empty for a couple of hours the other day


----------



## Jen74

Wow, just saw my avatar - definitely need a new one, they actually have some hair now!


----------



## zoe25

up to page 269 now so will hopefully read more later or in the morning (jen feel free to pm away about the delights of bf and work and expressing)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening my lovelies  

Angel-  has your headache gone now poppet? i hope you get some more sleep tonight   would it be worth you going to bed half hour or so before dh? so you get to sleep before him?  

MrsRock- I'm sooo pleased little E was better today hunny, you must have been so releived  

Jen- hi hun! 

Zoeeeeeeeeeeeeee! loverly to see you!   tell all, any goss on christmas shinanigans?  

well I spoke to the HV and she has managed to get me on a first aid course starting next week   even though i would get a certificate at the end, i just need to find out if its recognised by ofsted or theres no point me doing it   i really hope its ok as i can take the boys with me which is perfect  
hope everyone is ok this evening?


----------



## Angel10

kt - oh I love love love the picture of our nephews, gorgeous cheeky chaps they are    just wanna squish them    let's hope the first aid will be suitable and even better if you can take  the boys with you! yes headache gone today thanks, been talking with our friends tonight about similar snoring problems and they suggested dh having some kind of contraption made for his mouth so that could be interesting


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Contraption!   at least you'd laugh yourself to sleep instead of getting cross   I reckon anythings worth a try Hun!  
Ps,  read that as contraception first   now that would be interesting Hee Hee


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls


----------



## Angel10

KT -    you do make me laugh    how you doing today? whats on the agenda?   

Morning to anyone else 'out there'


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!


Love the new photo KT


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL again. Never seem to get much spare time these days   And I do apologise I don't think I've been on here to wish you all a happy new year   HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! 

Read back last night but can't remember much now  

Having a lazy day today as Ed was up most of last night as he is cutting his two top front teeth, poor little lamb! 

My car has finally been booked in to be fixed after the van went up the back of me. It goes in on Monday and they have said it will take 3 days!!! Can't be bothered to get a hire car though so will need to run around and do food shopping etc this weekend! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## zoe25

here goes....it's a long one    

You will have to bear with me with my old comments and apologies if it all sounds a bit “bitty” there has been a lot of chat to catch up on  

Faithope, bit late but how was GB?, 13 days until tx, bet that will fly by! fab news about work and your 1:1 so pleased for you, makes such a difference having nice work  

Mrs rock, glad E got her poo on Christmas day! – you tale about this made me chuckle. Yeay! To E crawling backwards and walking on your fingers, clever lady, bet she had that up her sleeve for your Christmas present, oh like the Flinty2B name too   Archie shouts when he slides on his belly backwards too, quite funny to me as I know he wants to go forwards or walking about too  Fab news about E being clear of allergies may be a stupid question but why did she have that reaction to the egg if there is no allergy?? So how are you at leaving E, it’s completely different to how E is doing isn’t it….always around for support. Bless you having to pick E up so upset on Monday, hope the rest of the sessions have been a bit better, I hate leaving Archie when he cries seeing me leave (doesn’t always do it) but I wait outside until I hear the crying has stopped which is literally seconds – monkey! I would have wanted the nursery to call me mind you even just to let me know especially with you not being at work yet…..oh well, I’m sure they know what they are doing. Yippeeeee to the sleep yesterday and I hate all the expectations people have of babies, ooooh not crawling, not sleeping through – politely poo off please!!!!!!! So so pleased you had a good nursery day yesterday 

Dial, I LOVE your new pic, stunning snap lady.  Did you enjoy your second Christmas day and Boxing day? Massive hugs missus x x

Kt, oooh to your unhelpful mil at Christmas, pleased Sebastian and Harrison kept you amused though. Love you now snap of them  and the ** video was hilarious,  about your sd, must feel very odd for your mum too  oooh to the Christmas stair climbing, hope you definitely have that stairgate sorted now ;-) Bless you for not doing odd’s, dh doesn’t either even down to the volume number on the car stereo or tv needing to be even, he even thought I never noticed – silly billy ;-D liked the sleep fairies on Tuesday, hope they continued and oooh to the dr’s secretary cheeky git!! Fancy not having your own appointment…welldone with the childminding courses and getting the first aid one sorted is it good for OFSTED? …anyway hope you are both feeling a bit better x 

Pray, bye bye in laws – yeay!!! Fab news that James and Jessica sleep until 6 and things are improving with your kidneys 

Angel, sorry to read you were poorly after Christmas – pants! Thank you for sharing about rehab what a brave lady you truly are  cheeky dh snoring and kicking you – good grief! Kick back and get a contraption   fab swimming lady, I can swim but don’t enjoy it and it’s not pretty  

Jack, fabulous picture of connie   yikes, an eventful Christmas you had but so pleased she has regained her weight and yes having a baby brings a whole new level of tiredness you are right  

Aubergine, so pleased to read that you are happy , big big 

Lolli & kt,  for Sebastian and DB’s chest infections and DB’s teething, hope Harrison and you are now on the mend too KT x

Lolli, wow! Devastating news about your friends baby, God life if so cruel isn’t it  how is the beautiful DB doing, still suffering with her chest and teeth, bless her and you, oooh have you decided on your hols yet, I’ve never been to Portugal be would def go for a villa or apartment too 

Jen, glad you had a lovely time away, if warm and emotional leaving NZ and what a lush picture of Ellen and Lauren in their cots on **, which is which please?? 

Ale, good luck with month 2 of tx, glad you liked the hobbit apart from the scary high bits! Being nosy, how many classes do you take, French, german…..busy busy lady, wish I had languages under my belt 

Henrch, love your avatar, my DH physically moves Archie away from any random people looking like they are going to touch him :-D lovely to hear about Frances, I’m sure the sleeping will get sussed one way or the other soon x

Doddy, (aka flinty2B ;-)) look forward to hearing from you either on here or ** 

Belle, good luck with Ed’s teeth, Archie’s top two are brewing two and I really hope they are easier than the other two! X

Rachel, you have been quiet amonst all this chatter lovely lady, hope you are OK and not struggling in silence with anything just busy with nice things 

Apologies and hi to all not mentioned…I have done A LOT of reading!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening  

Ange-   sometimes (well most of the time   ) I'm a bit     I had my nails done this morning and then we went to see my friends new baby   what you been up to then? 

MrsRock-   thank you! How were things today Hun?  

Belle- hey hunny! Poor little Ed and his teeth, hope he (& you) don't suffer too much  

Zoe- hi lovely lady! Well done on that mammoth post    We neeeeeed to know your goss?


----------



## Angel10

KT - Oh you are so not   well not all the time    glad you got some pampering done though hun    Oh my day has been very exciting, house work and cleaned my boys car out - hate to think what goes on in there    he has been in Leeds all week on a training course so thought I would spoil him, still waiting for him to get home actually   

Zoe - yay you did do a mammoth post hun but said very little about YOU - whats occuring   

Belle - hello stranger - miss your posts on here hun - maybe you can fill us in on a little more when your car is away


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww what a lovely mummy you are   Bless you, you must have missed him   Hope he's home safe and sound soon


----------



## Angel10

KT - thank you babe    - well he came home, dropped his washing off, gave me a hug then cleared off to the pub


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

At least you got a hug


----------



## Angel10

Ktcuddles said:


> At least you got a hug


KT -   Yes - at least I got a hug! hows you this morning?did you have a decent night? 

Morning everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- morning hunny! I'm good this morning thanks   you? I was up between 2:30 & 4! Not really sure what was up with the boys   doing anything exciting this weekend Hun?


----------



## Angel10

KT - kerumba! what did you do with them then, did they want a mummy cuddle or milk? No exciting plans hun, dh is working all w/e   you??


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

Zoe - impressive post!  will reply properly in a bit.  But where've you been all this time, is everything ok?

Angel - I finally got a breadmaker for Christmas and DH has got it going this morning.  Smells divine, can't wait to taste it   


KT - yesterday went a bit better thank GOD....she is still getting upset towards the end of the 2 hours and needing a dummy to keep her calm but it is a big improvement on before.  She's not ready to do the full day she was booked for on Monday, going to take her 10.30-4 and see how that goes.  My nerves are shredded, as we pulled up to pick her up I had the seat belt off and was trying to open the car door before DH had actually stopped the car!  But at least it's getting easier, for a while there I really thought it might not.  


Back later girlies, got hungry pickle to sort out xx


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - ohhhh luffly - enjoy    and have some hugs for this very difficult week you have had hun


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Girls, Its  freezing here   expecting the snow later.

Zoe - lovely to hear from you. How are things with you ? Sensing some    in case you need them.

Kt - sorry you are all poorly again   hopefully the cold weather will kill off all the bugs. You must be shattered today sounds like you had a rough night. are the boys getting more teeth ?

Angel -  What a lovely mummuy cleeaning out ds's car.probably better not to think to much anout what goes on in there   is he enjoying his job ? Glad you are feeling better hunni,  

Lolli - ment to say before that I am so sorry about your friend and her baby so sad and so not fair   Has she had the op yet ? I am sure you are being a wonderful support for her but it must be so hard  

Belle - great to hear from you, sorry poor Ed is having a tough time with his teeth.

Mrs R - Glad that E is settling better into nursery it must be so hard for you  

Faith -  that you get your natural miracle this month  

Dial - How are you hun ? love your new photo just gorgeous.

Afm - well outlaws have gone thank   so glad to see them gone. We are now trying to settle into a routine. No more news on Aus at the moment. Everyone over there is on holiday at the moment but with all the fires on the news not sure i want to go at all !!!! have attached a new photo of J&J they are getting so big. Jessica is 11lb 4oz and James is 10lb 8oz. Jessica is like her mum, loves her grub.

Big   to everyone i've missed.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock-   new things are tiring for little ones aren't they, so much going on and so much to do bless her   glad things are getting better though Hun  

Pray- what a GORGEOUS picture of your adorable bubbas   how are you? Yay to the outlaws going


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - I'm doing ok thanks, kidneys are improving dialysis just once a week and hoping to stop soon. Ment to say what a lovely avatar photo I can't believe how big the boys are getting   they don't look like babies anymore just proper wee boys. They are so cute.


----------



## Angel10

Pray - hello hun    loving the new pic, I cant believe how much they have grown    you are obviously doing a very good job hun    good news out laws have done one and even better news that you may come of dialysis    ds is loving his job thanks for asking


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- thanks hunny, they are mischievous little boys now     I bet you can't wait for dialysis to stop? What releif that will be!  

Angel- been nappin'?


----------



## Angel10

KT -    cheekey mare - been counting up all our loose change actually, very exciting    got £66    aslo put some bread on and done some more washing, I know how to rock and roll here ya know


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I love counting change   you gonna treat yourselves with ya £66?


----------



## Angel10

KT - It depends, am hoping a good friend of mine is going to take me shopping for some pretty things


----------



## Angel10

Oh and of course you would LOVE counting change wouldnt you, being as you love counting things


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

hee hee and YAY! Shopping for pretty things      doooooo it!


----------



## Angel10

KT - I will do it - I think


----------



## Angel10

hmmmm diet not being helped by a hubby who wishes to have pizza for dinner - well it would be rude not to join him, wouldnt it?


----------



## pray4a+

Would definitely be rude   Sounds lush enjoy and just hit the gym    I'm of for my grilled fish and veggies   still on quite a strict diet.


----------



## Angel10

Pray - yeah I know, looks like a long session needed at the gym as one just has to have a few glasses of wine with it    strewth I will have put on weight at this rate when I weigh in at SW on tuesday    I did wonder if you are having to remain strict with your eating hun? You must have lost weight too?


----------



## pray4a+

The wine is a must   yes the positive is that have never been so skinny   had plenty to lose though , but hoping to keep it off for a wee while. Just watching Tom Daly on tv lovely body but feels a bit previe since he is just a wee boy


----------



## Angel10

Pray -     I know what you mean, he is just the same age as my ds - but he is still rather yummy    and well done on being a skinny minny    I joined sw with an old school friend and she was talking about baby weight and I told her I had never lost mine and my ds is nearly 19    hohummm!


----------



## Angel10

ever want to run away but there is no place to go cos where ever you go you have to take you too? hate myself so much right now


----------



## lollipops

Angel babe .... what's up? don't like to think of you feeling like that during the early hours of the morning....you have me all worried


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Angel- oh hunny   poppet, talk to us     We're all here for you  

Lolli- morning poppet   how's things with you? Is little DB any better?


----------



## Angel10

Im just not as strong as I make out to be girls -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

we can help you be strong poppet


----------



## Mrs Rock

What's up Angel


----------



## lollipops

Angel - talk to us! xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - just saw your post   worried about you Hunni please let us help. You are always such a rock for us let us pay it back. Sending loads of hugs


----------



## Angel10

Sorry girls, I am just struggling well with everything really, it's hard to explain, just feeling useless, fat, ugly and old to be honest....don't know where it's all coming from, my poor hubby is really getting it in the neck from me    I will snap out of it, I hope....seeing Wayne Tuesday so I will try to discuss it with him though he will put it down to me drinking and battling with my food    am just a mess......and what's worse is I hate having to share this with you, mainly I am here to support you all and it's so not good showing my weaker side, it makes me feel very vulnerable


----------



## pray4a+

Oh Hunni, there is nothing wrong with showing your weaker side. We are all here not just to get support but to give it too. Sometimes it helps just to sound of. You are not, fat ugly or old. You are a beautiful caring person who is just having a rough time.     don't know where you are at with tx but sounds like your hormones are giving you a hard time. I really hope that Wayne can help and please please use us for support. Sending you the biggest   just wish it was a real one and not just virtual


----------



## Angel10

Pray - thank you darling


----------



## Itgetsbetter

Angel, you are a special woman. You are not weak for showing us you are human & as for being fat, ugly & old I can only assume you don't have a mirror in your house, as that definitely not what I see. I think pray is right and it sound hormonal but that doesn't make it easier I know. You need to try and remember your good points. Like how much of a support you are to all the girls on here. What a great mum you are. Look at ds, he is such a lovely young man and that's down to you. You are also a wonderful wife. Please don't be so hard on yourself. You need to be as kind to yourself as you are too others


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  always here for you hun xxx

Just popped on to say that I picked up some HPT's from Savers yesterday-69p each  Have kept FR and Clearblue in business for too long, time to resort to the cheapies  if there's HCG to be picked up, these work as I used them in 2010 

Much love xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Angel - right missy!!! You are not fat,old or ugly at all. Don't say that about yourself, don't even think it!! It couldn't be further from the truth! You my lovely, are caring,loving,supportive,beautiful,intelligent and funny (just to name a few!!) look at your wonderful son and doting husband, they think the world of you....and we all do to. Don't be hard on yourself, it's ok to have rubbish days ........you are only human ( although I think your super women    ) so please, no more of these negative feelings about yourself, it's your silly hormones playing tricks with you. Go stand in front of the mirror, you'll see the wonderful person that I do!! Huge hugs Emmakins    




Hi everyone       hope your all well, can't stop, I have a screaming banshee that won't go to sleep!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   you know I agree with the girls poppet,  you are none of the things you think you are, I know when you are feeling low, it's hard to believe anything that anyone says, but please believe the me & girls when we say it  

Faith- glad you've stocked up   

Hi to everyone this evening


----------



## Angel10

Thanks girls - love you lots and really value your words   

Now lets stop talking about me and see how YOU ALL ARE


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel speaking for myself I am here to hopefully give people support as well as receive it, it makes me feel better if I can help, so don't feel like you have to always be the strong one


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - Thank you and you are always good support    how are you today? is little E off to nursery?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yep she's going in a bit, 10-4 hopefully thanks for asking.  She's fine and been very happy all weekend though she's been a bit clingy with me, which is new.  Hope I'm not traumatising her with this nursery business


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

angel, angel, angel,     it's rubbish feeling so down isn't it and seems to take such effort to get out of it but I am sure you will and see what will all see hopefully the lovely Wayne will help you too.  What are you up to today?    ooooh and well done on finding all that lose change   Oh and I completely agree with Mrs Rock, no one on here should feel like they have to be strong, giving and receiving support is why we have all become such good friends, not one or the other....(makes sense in my head  )

faithope, why not stock up!   

lolli, sooo how was the sleep last night? enjoy the snow today (until you get sick of it!)  

pray, I love the picture of james and jessica, gorgeous!   how is it now the in laws have gone and it is just your new family there  

kt, morning missus, how are you today, did those lovely boys sleep better last night?  

rachel,  hey! how's you? x

mrs rock, hope E's  and your day goes well, what are you doing while she is at nursery, not just clock watching I hope (think clingy is also a boring developmental stage too)  

Just put in paperwork to change my working hours from april so I can permanent have wednesday's off....really hope it doesn't leave us completely skint   for me working four days is bad enough especially after the lovely two weeks of no work which just seemed how things "should" be, me spending all my time with Archie and seeing first hand his achievements and just normal potterings.....hey ho, maybe one day when dh has his new degree qualified job....... 

Also just trying to brave it and make a check up appointment at the dentist while it's still free and get Archie his first appointment, god I HATE the dentist!!!!!! hate having to be the grown up


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock - awww I am sure it will be fine, just may take a few times for her to try and settle, but it will do her good - my ds went to nursery 2 days a week from 10months and I really think it helped make him more sociable and better around other people, I think its really important in helping them develop   

Zoe - hello you    fingers crossed that you can keep wednesday's for you and Archie time, how much longer has dh got on his degree then hun? oh and I am there with you about the dentist too - my tooth is still playing up but I just cant muster up the guts to make an appointment   

Oh - just booked tickets to see Les Miserables tomorrow night - like that'll cheer me up


----------



## zoe25

oooooh, I quite fancy seeing that but have no chance of Dh coming with me!

DH has got one more academic year left! can't wait for him to quit the taxi's so we can have weekends and evening back again, he'll probably drive me round the twist to start with as it's been years since we've had them together all the time


----------



## zoe25

Dentist booked  ......im such a chicken


----------



## Angel10

Zoe -well done    Love the latest picture of Archie - he is soooo scrummy    Lets hope life gets sorted for you soon and you can spend more time together as the lovely family you are - your dh clearly enjoyed taking Archie swimming to


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah such a cute pic of Archie!

Well I have dropped E off and she was fine when I left, feel sick worrying about her but hey ho.  Will phone after lunch to see if she has managed to have her nap.  Zoe I have been passing the time 2 ways, one nice and one not so  nice!  Been filling in the "Baby's First Year" book someone got me when she was born and printing out the month by month photos to stick in it, just months 11 and 12 to go now!  Really enjoyed doing that    And the not so nice, well am going through my work clothes to see what fits and what doesn't, you guessed it, most of it doesn't and by a long way!  


Pray I meant to say, I loved the photo of Jessica and James, they look so content!  Picking them up whenever they want obviously works wonders, has your MIL noticed?  ha ha   


Zoe, about the reaction to egg, they said that either E did react to it at 6 months but she has outgrown the sensitivity, apparently this can happen, or she didn't have an egg allergy and the terrifying rash was a viral rash and just happened by coincidence right after she had the egg for the first time.  I tend to think it was the egg as it was so immediate, and she didn't seem to be ill with a virus that day, but I suppose I'll never know.  I am just grateful she is fine now   


Angel, everyone is raving about Les Mis, hopefully there'll be a feel-good factor as well?  Let us know what you think about it


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Some good eye candy in les mis too I believe    

Back in a bit!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm back! 

MrsRock- really hope little E is ok today my lovely   

Zoe- Well one for booking the dentist Hun   I've got to do the same but I'm absolutely dreading it   hope you do manage to keep your Wednesday's off  

Angel- As I said...some good eye candy in les mis


----------



## zoe25

angel, yes dh loved the swimming lesson seeing Archie so excited and confident, he even joined in the singing which he swore he wouldn't do   think the penny has dropped as to why I have him out and about  

mrs rock, weird about the egg isn't it..I would think it was the allergy too, bit coincidental for a viral rash at the same time isn't it   ooh love the baby book, I've got two that I am struggling to update at the moment, not so much pictures but dates of "firsts", bet yours will look lovely, crazy only having two months left! and as for the work clothes - been there....so depressing isn't it, I've hidden all mine away for now and had to bite the bullet and buy a larger size  

kt, think I'll be stamping my feet if I can't have my mini-weekends, even if it does leave us skint!  where are you back from anyway??


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe - was just back from having some lunch    we've been to WOD this morning, and now I'm trying to sort out these courses for the childminding, had a text from my so called 'boss' she's   doing my head in!!!!  wish she would just do one!


----------



## Angel10

KT -  Can you not tell her to    off then hun? if you wont be working for her anymore, or have you still got to be nice for a bit longer    Oh and whats eye candy??!

Zoe - I do belive you have posted 3 or 4 times today already, are you ok?   

Mrs R - have you scrubbed the house to within an inch of its life while E is out


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel  - I have wet dusted the bedrooms, done the window frames and skirting boards, cleaned both bathrooms, am now about to hoover and mop the upstairs floors and hoover the stairs   


I rang the nursery at 1pm and they said she was asleep!  First nap at nursery!  I hope so


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, yeay to the first sleep at nursery! (must be a relief for you - when are you back at w??) No idea when our house got a clean like yours  

angel, so cheeky    not much work on and my line manager is out!

kt, ooooh   to your soon to be ex boss! is there any progress with all your childminding courses?


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - Good grief woman - your house will be spotless  good news that little E is napping, sounds like she is starting to settle huh - lets hope so 

Zoe - cheekey moi  oh no no no no


----------



## Mrs Rock

It's strictly a once a year occurence - last time I did the window frames was when she was overdue to be born!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock said:


> It's strictly a once a year occurence - last time I did the window frames was when she was overdue to be born!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- no I haven't really got to be nice any more, just compiling a blunt email now   going to get dh to look over it tonight. the stupid woman has sent belated Christmas prezzies for the boys   trying to keep me sweet, trying to be 'nice'  I think she blew that one right out of the water back when I was pg and in hospital and she said 'it wasn't that bad'!!!!!   
And eye candy is something yummy for the eyes to see  (in other words, hot sexy blokes   ) 

MrsRock- yay for her first nap!  

Zoe- Yes Hun thanks, just spoken to my mum and all is looking good to enrol on the courses   need to make a list, you know how much I love them


----------



## Angel10

KT - and good riddance to her then    as I have said many times, she doesnt deserve you hun   and eye candy?    I shall look out for them then


----------



## Mrs Rock

aaaargh just lost my post    back later


----------



## Faithope

Hiya ladies,

I am about, just haven't posted 

DH told me off for looking at prams last night-now in my defence the only reason I was looking was because on the programme 16 kids and counting, the daughter had a Silvercross pram which I thought was gorgeous so just looked it up...it was £650  so then just decided to see if Mamas and Papas still do the pram we wanted and it appears that they don't have the colour we liked, instead the newer version is £999       So when the time comes  we won't be able to buy the pram's I like...thank god for babywearing hay 

So he told me off for that then proceeded to tell me that he has thought of a baby girls name that he would us to use should be be very lucky to a. get a BFP and b. it be a girl..... he wants 'her' to be called Katy  So *KT* send the girly vibes please as my future child will be named after you 

O a girl can dream..  

So back to the reality-I am counting the days down to half term, as it's also the time to start DR  Under no illusions to how scary this will be and the ups and downs of it all 

Big loves to you all xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- thanks hunny  

Faith-    yay! A baby named after meeeeeee   I love the name Katy (not just because it's mine   )   big.   to dh and the pram thing, it's not like he hasn't been thinking about it, he's chosen a name!!!! Naughty naughty!   but don't worry hunny, as always, we're right with ya for those ups and downs


----------



## Angel10

Faith - ohhh wouldnt it be fab to have a little girlie called Katy     

Katy - I had a doll called Katy copy cat - she used to sit at a desk and hold a pen and somehow it was connected to me writing, and she used to copy - how cool is that


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- that's soooooo cool    how has your day been Hun? I'm cream crackered


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - Hey you! Im hoping you permently get wednesdays off, try not to think of the pennies and just the time with Archie (who by the way is looking very cute!)  

Faith - wonderful pma!! All right behind you! I watched that 16kids and counting - wtf!! Honestly is there any need to have that many?? Really? Liking dhs positive attitude too.x

Kt - I'm cream cracked too. Can't believe your boys are 10 months old!! Nearing that magical 1st birthday now!! Yay! x

MrsR - well done on being brave for E, if she was relaxed enough to nap then that's a great sign of her settling in ( that's what i learnt from working in a couple of nurseries) she will get there, some take longer than others but they all come round and often love their nursery life! Still upsetting for you and I know I will be no different when my time comes x

Angel - you feeling better today hun? You had me worried yesterday. What u been up too? You know you can talk to us, you dont always have to be strong ...your only human.x


Right gotta go, I anticipate a long night ahead ..... x


----------



## Angel10

Morning    

Lolli - I hope your night wasnt too bad hun, just saw your lovely ** status - so lovely to know you are both enjoying each other at last, and the video of you coughing and her giggling was hilarious - I showed dh that one   

KT - I know my Katy copy cat doll WAS cool    Did you get a decent night too? its very unlike you to say you are tired    are you all lurgy free now too?   

Mrs Rock - did you ever find that lost post?    

  morning everyone else - I finally got around to watch that programme about ivf that was on last week I think - anyhow, it was fascinating seeing it all from the staff's point of view, though heartbreaking to see only 1 of the 4 couples got their baby    It brought it all home to me how hard it all is


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

 

angel, love the sound of katy copy cat   I still haven't gotten around to watching the ivf programme   and I bumped into one of my nurses from my ivf clinic at the weekend and had a quick chat but you know when you recognise someone but don't know where from well typically I couldn't work out where she was from until after she'd gone! I'm gutted really as the clinic I went to keeps the same staff for the same patient so this nurse gave me so much support for the years I was at the clinic and I would have really loved chatting and showing off archie to her   

kt, how are you all today, all feeling or getting better I hope, any better sleep??  

lolli, loved your ** status too and yes as long as ends just meet would rather be skint than miss a day with Archie, was feeling very sad dropping him off this morning - just don't like it and never will but it has to be done   anyway......nothing can be done about that, how was your night last night, up lots? (we were up twice but then just for the joy it seems I was awake every hour too and I wonder why I'm a touch more emotional today  )

faith, ooooh loving the   from you and dh...yeay!!!!  

mrs rock, soooo what's on today?


----------



## zoe25

ooooh late 10 month old congratulations to harrison and sebastian too kt, really can't believe they are ten months.....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!

Zoe      It probably is the lack of sleep, makes me more emotional when I'm tired.  


KT your boss sounds like a case, as my Mum would say.  Good riddance eh!  How are the boys sleeping now, have they settled down at all?


Faith, I thought you liked my pram?  It was on offer in Kiddicare the other day as well.  Like your positive thinking   


Angel I have the impression that your house is always spotless, all my cleaning yesterday is just trying to catch up!  When E has nursery tomorrow morning I'll be doing the downstairs.  And then our new cleaning lady starts on Friday so she'll get a very false impression of how big the job is going to be each week ha ha!


Lollipops E did manage a nap yesterday, for almost an hour    Just reaslised I don't see your ** posts!  I will send you a friend request in a min.

The nursery staff said she was chatty all day, and when she woke up they had to rush in and get her as she chatting away loudly and would have woken up the others      I was so happy to hear that because she chats when she feels relaxed so if she was chuntering away all day then she was fine            She was crying a tiny bit when I picked her up but I think it was more a protest about having her hands and face wiped than anything else.  They also said she loved looking at the books, so they are getting to know her a bit which is fab.  I read her 3 books before bed every night and she loves it, if I try to get away with only 2 books she knows and gets the right hump with me!  So I was rejoicing last night, things seem to be going so much better.  She's there for the morning 8-1 tomorrow, then on Friday all being well we will try her first full day 8-5.45pm.  Last night she slept 7pm- 8.40am so she was clearly knackered poor dolly dot, nursery must be tiring.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- how's you today?   I was up at 2 & 5am last night   we've put a heater on a timer in the boys bedroom because we think they may be getting chilli in the night, but I was tired from the dregs of a migraine I'd had   And I was cold all day yesterday. I haven't seen the ivf programme yet, wonder if I can catch up on iplayer or something  

Zoe- aw hun have a   and Yes we're all better thanks   how's everything in your household? Any stories to tell?   They say that the waking at this age is 'just a stage'   

MrsRock- oh I'm so pleased everything is good with little E at nursery, what a releif for you hunny   as for the boys every night seems different


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, aaah so pleased E is settling in well, must take a load off your shoulders   bless her being knackered and being wise to you trying to skimp on the bedtime stories   hope you have lots of things to do on friday  

kt, yack, never had a migraine but hear they are absolutely pants! fortunately for me I don't really see either of dh's dd but the wsd is always up to god knows what, some of the stories are too ridiculous to put on here as she really should not have a child and I find it difficult to get my head round when I have such good friends desperate for what she doesn't deserve   she sent me a ** message the other day just saying "love u x x ", no we are NOT ** friends but she's definitely up to something sending me that, I ignored it   on a happy note I love my nephews logic who made a christingle with a banana instead of an orange insisting the the world should be happy (like a smiling banana) instead of round (like and orange)  

dh's brother is no longer part of our lives either not that we ever had much to do with him but it is a shame that Archie has lost an uncle without even realising it  but he made some awful accusations to dh that devastated him and were potentially so dangerous and then I've been all a bit melancholy recently too thinking of what might of been and cheery things like that which is why I've been awol since Christmas (I am always amazed by our Archie miracle and will forever be grateful and even now don't quite believe that I have a son but things are never simple in our lives and it would be nice for a chance)   sooooooooo I NEEEEED to wake up and be cheery....someone must have a funny story to tell, I'm trying to think of one


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - hello lovely    first of all here are some hugs for you    I am sorry that there is still so much rubbish going on with other members of dh's family - I understand how complex and difficult it all is, you know you can always sound off to me hun - from one step mum to another     and I am sure your nurse will understand though how sweet she remembered you    dont go missing when things are tough babe - we are ALL here for you   

KT - oh darling, I am sorry you had a migrane yesterday, I know how awful they can be   I dont expect the emotions around the battle axe of an ex boss helped sweetheart    hope the heater in the bedroom helps settle the boys    I am ok hun, still struggling but working it all through and just back from seeing Wayne - that man is a godsend I can tell ya   

Mrs Rock - I cant tell you how happy I am to read that little E is finally settling into nursery   proper LOL'd about the book scenario in the evenings    sounds like you have a bright little button there xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- bl00dy families honestly!   There's always something   not nice though poppet, simple would be nice , wtf is it with the wsd!   she MUST want something   Big big   And I totally agree with your nephew, the world should most definitely be happy like a banana   please don't be alone though Hun, like angel said, we're all here for you  

Angel- sorry I forgot you were seeing Wayne today, hope he helped hunny


----------



## Mrs Rock

Um, Zoe don't think I've got any funny stories <racks brains> but have this instead  I too get annoyed by people who don't appreciate their good fortune in having their kids. I even get annoyed when people just assume they're going to have kids, like on "Location Location" last week the girl said "Next time you see us we'll probably be up to our eyes with a screaming baby" and I thought "I hope you're that bloody lucky". It annoyed my DH as well.

Enough about my ranting anyway. I have a happy weekend coming up, am going to the christening of my dear FF from another thread's baby girl  It is 200 miles away and we were going to stay 2 nights with my parents but have decided it would all be too much for E, given how being away over xmas and new year unsettled her plus she'd come back and be straight into full days at nursery and me in the office. So she is staying home with DH and I'm getting a train up there. I hope I'm not being too precious about it as I really wanted us all to go, plus I'm getting loads of earache from my Dad about not bringing E, but I feel it would be a lot for her to cope with just at the moment. Really looking forward to seeing the beautiful baby's christening 

KT so sorry about your migraine, must be horrible with broken nights as well. E slept for 13 hours last night but the night before that she was up twice in the small hours and I've no idea why! It's a puzzle sometimes isn't it!

Angel thanks, she's getting so cheeky! She knows she's not allowed to pull my hair but this week she's started trying to do it again and when I tell her off, she looks me in the eyes and gives me a huge naughty grin, it's all I can do not to laugh and she knows it


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- sounds like a lovely weekend   how lovely to have been invited to the christening. I can understand where you coming from with little E, it's a lot for little ones, all the excitement and travelling, to tiring for adults! And your dad will just have to except and respect your decision


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, definitely sounds like a lovely weekend and I also know where you are coming from with E, bet you'll have a lovely lovely time   oh and yes, things like the location location thing bug me too, nice to know I have a partner in my rants   

angel, glad you had a good session with wayne (I guessing you did as you were winking   )

kt, how are you today anyway missus??


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- I'm ok thank my lovely   still got a headache which is making me feel a bit fuzzy   but I'm fine

Sebastian has just made me go   he pushed a box up to the sofa and then proceeded to climb up it to get on the sofa, stand up and look out of the window!   mini mischief


----------



## Angel10

FFS - just lost a whole post


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel - that was me last night   


KT - wow Sebastian is making his own assault course!  Next stop, The Krypton Factor!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- I know! I'm truly expecting scenes from the great escape as they get older   if they are even the slightest bit like me or dh it's going to be utter chaos and mischief    SUCH FUN!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh angel- hope you enjoyed les mis Hun


----------



## zoe25

I had miranda's mums voice there kt with the "such fun!" 
clever boy though   hope yoyr headache piddles off soon x

and yes hope you enjoyed les mis angel  

night night ladies x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe-  headache seems to have gone...for now   hope you have a lovely day with Archie tomorrow, have you still got snow to play in?     night night Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

brrrrrr! Main aim today...KEEP WARM!!!!  

Morning all!


----------



## lollipops

Morning girls   




I'm cold,tired & grumpy today   




How's everyone ? 


Morning KT x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  

I've just driven in mist for the first time


----------



## lollipops

Well done MrsR , I hate driving in fog at the best of times


----------



## Mrs Rock

Why you feeling grumpy Lolli?  I'm tired too, was awake until 4am for no reason    

Just rang nursery and they said baby is fine and is now asleep yay!!


On way back from nursery I stopped to get shopping and then walked off and left it at the till, drove all the way home and got into the kitchen, went to unpack shopping...oh where is shopping?  drove all the way back to supermarket to get it.  Doh.  At least I'm getting driving practice!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning chick! The three (cold, tired, & grumpy) go together don't they   the last thing I said before I went to sleep last night was 'I f*ckin hate the cold!' with a big   on my face! 

MrsRock- morning!  oh we'll done you driving in the mist   I'm hoping it's going to lift a bit later, I've got to go and get some milk   what are you like leaving your shopping   bless you, other things on ya mind


----------



## Mrs Rock

What scares me most about this goldfish behaviour is that this exact time next week I will be sat in the office with people expecting me to give them sensible legal advice.  Errr right


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm sure once you know that little E is much more settled and happy at nursery, you'll get back into the swing of it


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - I'm just tired, so therefore moody and mardy  bit like my daughter today really!!! Haha, hate doing things like that, I went to Asda the other day and got a trolley load of shopping, then had to abandon it as I didn't have my purse!!!  Glad E is settling in well now, if she's relaxed enough to nap then it shows she's quite content being there. 

Katy - I'm like you, blinking hate the cold, puts me in a right grump!!! There's ice everywhere here, another f my pet hates!!! God I'm a moaning Minnie today  

Angel - I can see from ** you enjoyed Le Mis, tell us about it. From the trailers I have seen on tv it looks amazing!!! X

Afm - trying to get my child to eat my homemade food is proving hard, after 2 months of her eating anything in front of her she's decided that she's not going to eat any of it but will happily eat premade baby food !!!   I'm meeting a friend for lunch today, hope she's prepared for my moaning and groaning !!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- Bloody cold     wrap up warm hunny! I had a similar sort of thing with the boys re eating home cooked food, I changed a couple of things...tinned toms for tomato passatta (it's sweeter) and put more garlic in, now they scoff everything   have a lovely lunch with your friend


----------



## Ale40

I lost a post!!!! Boooo  

Try again later...


----------



## lollipops

Will try that KT thanks. It's so frustrating, I've got a freezer full of meals and she's refusing it all, yet an Ella's kitchen pouch she gobbles down!!! X


Hi Ale xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I had the opposite Lollipops, she would only eat my food and not the shop bought food, which would have been gratifying except was a nightmare when we were staying away from home for her naming day at 7 months old.  I gradually mixed in the shop stuff to my food in larger and larger quantities and eventually she would eat it.  

Ale - so annoying when that happens!!


----------



## Angel10

morning all   

Lolli - awww DB likes testing you doesnt she? Think KT's idea is good to change a few things - hope you have a nice lunch date with your friend hun    

KT - Have this vision of you snuggling down with an angry look on your face    it is rather taters isnt it! My hubby's fire station had 4 calls over 12hours cos of this weather    its really scary driving too - my ds had a scare yesterday when his car went a different way to where he had steered it - blimey what a worry   

Mrs Rock - Well its not really surprising you forgot your shopping with all thats going on -    am sure you will fine next week too   

Ale - I think there must be a phatom post thief out there at the moment - we are all loosing them   

Well Les Mis' was just amazing - only downfall was the cinema we started in wouldnt play the film with any sound so we all got moved to the imax screen and then there was an imax warfare going off cos some people had booked for imax and paid extra and all us from screen 8 were in their seats, I honestly thought there would be a fight    in the end everyone was having to move and dh and my friends dh ending up sitting miles away from us, an hour later it finally started    that said - anyone who is interested really MUST see it - and take plenty of tissues, we were howling at the end


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale-   a lot of that happening at the moment   I blame the cold  

Lolli- she's a cheeky one!  

MrsRock- I should imagine that was as equally annoying   

Angel- morning Hun!  what a palava!   glad you enjoyed les mis though     to your dss car! Bad bad bad bad cold


----------



## Angel10

KT - I think this weather needs to 'do one' now    you ok hun? did you get your email sent off to the old cow bag bossy knickers dragon boss?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- brrrr yer dooooo one!   no not sent 'the' email yet, gonna send it Friday once I've got my wording just perfect   told her in my text reply that I would respond to her email 'in due course' just want to say to her that I don't need her so she should just f*ck right off!   obviously I would word it a little differently to that  
I'm ok thanks Hun   how's you? Staying in the warm today?


----------



## Angel10

KT - ahh a good plan, and wouldnt it be lovely if you could tell her to F right off  I am feeling alot better thank you darling - got all the heating on and my underfloor to keep warm but I am going swimming later







  hows the boys today? any more antics to have a nose out of the window? I really laughed about that


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh you brave lady going swimming, far too cold to be takin ya clothes off     I'm glad you're feeling better though  And no, no more antics from the boys...yet! They're fine thanks, just scoffing lunch   we're going to brave the cold in a bit to do some jobs


----------



## Angel10

KT - I know, I must be mad    I want to try and better my 40 lengths from last week - will see    Ohhh and have fun doing the jobby jobs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jobs all jobbed   now let the organising commence  
Angel- how'd ya get on then? I bet you froze your thrupny bits off


----------



## Angel10

KT -   well done on the jobby jobs being done    and I swam a whole mile    And me thrupuny bits are still there thank you very much


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-    well done! A mile   that's great!  

Where's everyone else disappeared to then?


----------



## Angel10

KT - thanks hun    Not sure where everyone is    is my company not enough for you?


----------



## Faithope

Boo  

I read most days, just don't post  much  



Will make an effort to post properly tomorrow-just awaiting Tesco to come (no burgers   ) with our shopping  

xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - nayyyyy to no Tesco burgers    and why you not posting, you ok?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wotcha, I'm here.  Busy day, cleaned my downstairs floors during nursery this morning, then picked E up and we went to her swimming class.  Didn't manage a mile though Angel!


The Les Mis fracas sounds a bit scary Angel!  Glad you enjoyed the film so much in the end. 


I've done so much driving today and I hesitate to say it...but it's starting to get easier


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- it was lovely to have you all to myself     

Faith-     hope you're ok hunny? 

MrsRock- Busy busy bee  well done on the driving though Hun


----------



## Angel10

KT -   

Mrs R - yay on the driving getting easier


----------



## Angel10

Morning to anyone who might be out there    its rather chilly this morning


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Angel- hello my lovely!  

I'm orf out! Only to the mil's (it's warmer in her house at the moment  ) so I'll see you all later, have a good day now!!!   and stay warm!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

angel, it definitely is cold, -6 in the car, how cosy!!!! glad you enjoyed les mis even after the faff on to start with  

mrs rock, pleased the driving seems to be getting easier and well done on the cleaning, archie had a lovely hour and a half snooze in the morning and after a bit of faffing I just sat and nearly watched an ENTIRE tv programme  

lolli, any joy with miss picky pants and her meals?? 

kt, hope you got your jobs done yesterday and got warmed up quick too, hate being cold too - yak! enjoy your day in the warm, hope mil doesn't drive you too far round the twist  

we had a lovely day yesterday on my mini weekend even though it started early with chirping at 5.15 that dh pounced on and got archie out of his cot and then tried to pass him to me so he could go back to sleep - errr NO! and then little legs decided to be awake from 10.30pm - 12.30am, dh came to "help" and decided he wanted play time and took him downstairs, next thing I heard the jumperoo was going   I went to bed fuming and didn't get much sleep  I know archie went back to sleep at 12.30 and was then up at 3.30 and up for the day at 5.30, I am starting to wonder why I actually try to get sleep at the moment


----------



## lollipops

Morning  




Freezing my titties off this morning!!!    Heating on full yet it's still chilly    pj day I think   




Zoe - she ate a bowl of porridge at 6am so I'm not complaining so far today.!!! Bless Archie , obviously sleep is not his thing at the moment, although dh isn't helping by playing with him at all hours    god love the jumperoo though, it's my life saver!!! X




KT - hope you get nice at warm at your mums    do u stay all day How's your boys these days, any attempts at walking?? X




Angel - good morning my lovely. Thought of you earlier when I had my dolce gusto   any plans for today? 
X




Arm - bored today, too cold to go out, to boring to stay in, what a to do?? Might go to tesco s in a bit for a mooch round, maybe treat myself  to a horse burger!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - Hope you got your titties warmed up love  andddd hope you found something interesting to do, maybe hoovering 3 times   love love love my dolce gusto









KT - Do you not have any heating hun? hope mil was ok and on her best behaviour 

Zoe - hmmm think your dh needs a little telling off  and you must rest when you can my lovely - I just dont know how you cope


----------



## lollipops

Angel - hoovered twice today and went to Asda but db had a complete meltdown in her pram and I got all stressed out and left without getting half the things I needed !!! Oh you can't beat a dolce Hun. What did u do today X


Quiet around here today ( cooey, anybody there?)


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Zoe-   your naughty dh! Doesn't sound like a good night at all! Hope Archie's all worn out for a good nights sleep tonight  

Lolli- glad you found something to do even if it was a bit of a mare   I normally go to my mums on a Tuesday and yes stay all day, but I went to mil's today instead of her coming here, I got there about 11:30 and was going to leave at about 2 but my bil turned up so we stayed until 4   and yes the boys walk round the furniture, and holding your hand, not too steady with walking with the walker but they're  getting there, Harrison stands up on his own for what seems like ages so I'm just waiting for that first step on his own now   I see DB is trying desperately to crawl bless her  

Angel- Heating is debatable   The house just doesn't seem to be getting warm, we've got exrta heaters that are taking the edge off but it's nowhere near the temperature it should be   Just makes me wonder if the guy did something to the thermastat when he serviced the boiler   What have you been up to today poppet?


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - awww poor little DB and poor Mummy    do you know what started her off or was she over tired hun? Its horrible isnt it when they cry like that when you are out - makes everyone look at you and you then wanna tell them to mind there business    hope you have a better night!

KT - Hmmm I would get your heating checked out then hun, you really dont want to be cold    its supposed to snow lots over the next 36hours so wrap up    Today I was taken out by one of my lovely friends for tea and a scone and a mooch around suffolk food hall - then I had a lush 1hour back, shoulder and facial massage - I needed it after that swimming yesterday


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- Sounds like a perfect day Hun!   I could do with a massage, might just lay on the floor and see if the boys crawl all over me   that might work


----------



## lollipops

Angel - oh that sounds like an amazing day!!! Food and pampering , heaven!!! Yes I hate it when she kicks off in public, it's full blown screaming too   god knows why she does it, she has the attention span of a nat, so she was most probably bored of being in her pram so had a paddy about it    I do get lads of looks when I'm out, as when she starts screaming its really piercing.... I have learnt to just carry on and try to in gnome their stares. X




KT - your day turned into a long one then!!! Your boys are very clever, the fact they are standing up at 10 months is brilliant. I walked freakishly early at 9 months but I know Darcey won't be walking early, she doesn't have the patience to practice!!! Lol. She so wants to crawl and be on the move but because she can't, she just as a paddy    






So we all ready for the snow ? Dh has just took the dog out and it's snowing already!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- aww bless her   it must be so frustrating knowing what you want but not being able to get it! Maybe little DB will just get up a walk off one day  
Snow already   apart from trying to stay warm, I'm ready, I think   if it hasn't snowed here by the morning, we're going over to my mums to pick up her car as dh wants to borrow it, his car is not good in the snow and ice at all


----------



## Angel10

Lolli it is best just to ignore it and get on with what you need to do or your whole life will be dictated by DB and we can't have that  can't imagine you walking at 9 months, that is early, you should put some baby photos of you on ********, would love to see how much alike you two are 

Katy nearly walking babies is going to be so much fun lol and I love your idea of a back massage, think I will try that out with the boys too, how much do you charge


----------



## Angel10

ooh my type went all funny, it's actually not easy typing on my kindle and it's on predictive text and puts the stupidest of words in at times


----------



## Angel10

Morning all - lovely day for building a snowman and having a snowball fight







 keep safe and warm everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning!  Bubba gone to nursery for her first long day 8-6.  Fingers crossed.  When she went into the room she started kicking her legs wanting to get down to the toys so was pleased with that!!


----------



## lollipops

Brilliant mrs R - just the response you want to nursery!!! Enjoy yor day off , what are u going to do all day with yourself ? X




Morning Angel - no snow here yet, although we had some last night, so there's still a decent amount already on the ground! X




Arm - warm bowl of porridge and hot mug of tea and baby in bed ....bliss!!!! Won't last though as yet again she's full of cold!!!    Every time I take her to a baby group she gets ill    




Oh that's my hours peace over with - she's awake!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lollipops I had a run like that too - she caught everything from everyone, it's poo isn't it, poor little things.  I try to tell myself that it's better she gets things now to build up her immunity for later and then there'll be less emergency days off work.  Will you be going back to work?


Today I have new cleaning lady coming so will be showing her the job and then - the excitement - seeing a physio about my dodgy old granny knees!  I did plan to go for a swim which would've been a rare luxury but have a rotten cold so swim is not happening    I really thought when I had my back fixed that that would be the end of health problems etc but no, I am turning into an old biddy joint by joint!!  Surely your knees shouldn't be starting to give up yet at age 39?  Or am I just in denial about middle age lol!


Snow is falling quite thickly now.  Wondering will my train up north for my FF's baby's christening be ok tomorrow.  Just going to wrap up the christening present now


----------



## Faithope

That is all  

xxxxx


----------



## Angel10

all the lovely B&B's its way too quiet on here


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I is lurkin'   just got a few more jobs to do then I'll be back!


----------



## Angel10

KT - lurk all ya like love


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

OMG! I've done it! I've email the biatch of a boss, now EX boss   watch this space! I'll read back in a bit!


----------



## Angel10

KT - well done you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right then...

MrsRock- how did beautiful little E get on today hun? Hope your physio helped? I have to say, my knees are a bit creaky these days  

Lolli- how's you? Poor little DB with another cold bless her   has her cough gone Hun? 

Faith-   ya not wrong there luv!  

Angel- here I am! Properly here   got a little boy that just won't settle tonight   what ya been doing with yourself my lovely?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I have to say I'm quite proud of myself   there's no turning back now!


----------



## Angel10

OH I can't possibly say, well maybe a little clue involving my hubby and his fire jacket    and we'll done for sending that my lovely, she deserves to hear the truth in my opinion


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh my word!!!   I'll never look at your avatar in quite the same way again!   glad you've been keeping warm though   
Dh said I should have gone with my original plan of telling her I was going back and then letting her down at the last minute, but I just want them out of my life now, need to move forward without her controlling everything


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good morning lovely peeps!  

Short night for me   what's everyone up to today? More playing in the snow?


----------



## lollipops

Kt - good for you!! Now your finally free to do what u want to do. I'm guessing she isn't going like this email, i will be intrigued as to what she says back to you! Silly women should have known better than to push you and push u like this. Wish you were a childminder near me, i woukd use you in a heartbeat! X

Angel -    kinky minky!   you are very lucky being married to a fireman, its every womens dream (well its mine at least!) What's your plans for this snowy weekend? X



MrsR - hope your knees are feeling better after some tlc! Did gorgeous E have a nice day at nursery, i hope so!  


Well, I'm suppose to be going to a stuck up meal with lees work, i was hoping the snow might have cancelled it but I think its going ahead. I went last year and its full of ponces and people stuck up their own backsides!   oh well I'm sure my presence will bring down the tone of the evening!   I remember telling the table of guests last year that I cleaned for a living, the look on their faces was priceless......


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning chick! Bless you     to the Poncey evening, I remember you going last year! My sil was quite high up in the company she worked for, and her dh was director of smith cline and beecham, but when she went out with her dh's friends/collegues she would tell them she was a cleaner for a living   said it soon stopped them being so stuck up   I hope you have a nice evening anyway Hun, you'll be able to have a few drinkies to ease the pain


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all

Thanks for asking about nursery.  She didn't have her morning nap maybe because the other children were noisy, she then crashed out later and slept through lunch so they made her a sandwich when she woke up.  And she still hasn't done a full day as at about 3pm I panicked about the snow and went and got her.  It's on a country lane and was getting very snowy.  But they told me when I picked her up that I should stop worrying about her as she is fine, had only been upset when tired and unable to sleep, apart from that is doing great.  I have been phoninig every 2 hours up to now, maybe they are getting sick of me!


KT let us know what she says about the email!  How satisfying to have told her the score at last.  If you'd left it until the last minute and let her down you'd have probably have ended up feeling guilty, better this way so you can enjoy the satisfaction.  


Lollipops your evening sounds like one for the gin!  Maybe it'll still be cancelled.  



Well I am agonising about the christening.  We have about 4 inches of snow down and the trains seem ok at the moment although running with delays.  I'm due to leave this afternoon.  But they are forecasting heavy snowfall for Kent tomorrow and I am arriving back in London at 10pm and worried I won't be able to get a train home out of London if there's been more snow.  Also if I should get delayed on a train for more than an hour or so it's quite serious for me as I can't sit for long periods of time because I have pain in my legs.  But I really want to go and I don't want to let my friend down


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Mrs Rock - firstly its fab that little E is settling but more importantly if YOU want to ring and check on your daughter every 2hours then whatever they think is tough    they have no idea how precious she is to you   and secondly as for the travelling, why dont you ask your friend who you are visiting what she thinks about the travel and weather etc - at least if you talk to her  I am sure she will understand and be able to give you her advice too   

Lolli - ohhhh yes I remember 'the do' last year    be yourself love - tough do do what they think    its cos you are who you are that we all luffs ya so much    Im sure you can hire a fire uniform from somewhere if you fancy a game of dress up   

KT -    You will be pleased to know that it wasnt the same jacket that I am wearing in my avatar    as for your approach with the Biatch - I think you have done the right thing, I cant imagine you wanting to string anyone along hun, at least this way its done - end of hopefully   

AFM - I had a horrible nightmare last night, just cant get it out of my mind


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sorry about the nightmare Angel   

You are right, they have no idea how precious she is to me and they can just suck it up, maybe I'll start phoning once an hour ha ha   


Well it's snowing again here and the trains are now on a reduced service and offering refunds so that's my decision about the christening made.  Poo   .  Snow is only fun until you have to actually do something in it.


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls, hope you are all surviving the snow 

Angel - ohhhh Mrs, I am more than a little jealous of your fireman antics   been a long time since we have had anything other than a 5 min. Fumble  . Sorry you had a horrible nightmare  

Kt - well done sending the email. She deserves nothing from you after the way she treated you. Still laughing at Sebastian claiming up to look out the window   you are going to have to keep an eye on that wee monkey.

Mrs Rock - so glad that E is settling in but don't feel bad about phoning, she is your precious baby and you should phone as often as you need. Sad to miss the christening but think its wise. This weather is too bad to be out in.

Lolli - sorry poor DB is sick again she really has had a rough winter   give her a big   from me.

Faith - Hope all is going well with your tx 

Afm - Rough week the twins had their 2nd jabs this week and have been quite poorly and really grumpy just wanting cuddled all the time. It's so not like the they are usually really happy wee things. Seem better today so hopefully worst over.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock-   thàts a bummer about the christening, bloody cold snow stuff   You'll have to make snowmen instead  

Angel-   aww Hun, what was your nightmare about sweetie?   thank goodness it's not the same jacket!  

Pray- lovely to see you as always     bless your little ones, sorry they've been poorly with ther jabs, big   from us here


----------



## aubergine07

Hello,

I tried to read back to see your news but it was just too much    sorry.  

I thought I would tell you some good news!  DP and I are going to get married this year!  I don't know if I ever told you our story (probably not, as so many other things to think about!), but basically we have been together for 15 years, and were due to get married once before.  About 9 / 10 years ago, he proposed to me in Canada, and it was so exciting and made me so happy.  We got on with the planning, but over time, he started to become distant.  When I asked him about it, he said I was imagining things and that everything was fine.  However, about a week before Christmas, and 4 months before our wedding date he left me.  Devastated doesn't even cover it, and it was in a way the start of 8 years of heartache (all the IF stuff that later followed).  He moved out, I managed to buy him out of the flat, as long as I rented out the 2nd bedroom, and tried to move on.  Out of the blue, he got in touch and said he'd made a mistake!  Slowly we started to put the pieces back together, and I built up my trust in him again.  We bought a new flat, for a fresh start, and tried for our family - which never came.  

Well I think with this new proposal (we talked about marrying, and I thought we'd just agree one day to do it, but the old romantic still proposed to me!) brings a new era.  We have a family of sorts - we treat our new kitten / cat as our baby!!!  And we are tentatively looking into adoption (scary stuff).

We're going to keep it small with just close family and close friends, and it will be low key - though I will still enjoy it.  Its hard to get excited, because I am so used to having things taken away from me, and I can't quite believe it will happen still.  It has been great telling people good news though!  Makes a change!  I didn't anticipate the reactions, so was surprised, and it felt so good!

Anyway, I wanted to tell you my good news, and share some good news with you lovely ladies, as you too have only ever had bad news from me!

I hope you are all well, Pray - are you feeling better?

Lots of best wishes, happiness and love to you all
xxx


----------



## jack12

that is absolutly wonderful news. HUGE congratulations. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx are you setting a date? xxx


----------



## jack12

also, thinking about adoption is great news too. Me and DP looked alot into that and there is a vast amount of information on the web but I would definitly recommend going to an open evening to meet others and get your 'foot in the door' so to speak and get yourselves noticed. I have NO doubt that you would be a wonderful mummy to a child in need of love and support. What a wonderful gift to be able to give.....takes somebody special xxxxx


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks Jack  

Date is 3rd August.

Adoption is a wonderful gift, but only if we're there 100%.  Don't want to mess anyone around, especially a child who will already be hurting, so I think it will be little baby steps.  We're going to a couple of meetings next week with independent charitable adoption services.  Not sure which LA to approach as have heard your own LA won't take you on, as there's the chance you could bump into birth parents if in same area, so will need to give that some thought.

Hope you are well and enjoying being a mummy!


----------



## pray4a+

Aubergine - congratulations, sooooo happy for you   after all you have been through you deserve it. And really pleased you are looking into adoption. There are so many children in need of wonderful parents and I just   that you find the right one for you. You will be a fantastic mummy. I am much better thanks, beginning to get back to some kind of normality. You must post an updated photo of your fur baby and keep us up to date with all the wedding plans. You know how us girls like details   

Jack - good to hear from you. How are you and Connie doing ?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aubergine- WOW! Congratulations! What fantastic news, both with your wedding and the adoption! Exciting times ahead for you and soon to be dh   Lovely to see you as aways   keep us posted, we'll need to know more details!     

Jack- lovely to see you too poppet   how's things? Hows you? How's beautiful little connie?


----------



## jack12

yes Aub, tiny safe steps are best. Take your time. Will help if i can with any info if i can. OOOOOOh august will be here before ya know it!!!! Get a ticker going!!! 

Pray....hi mate! Poor twins feeling rough post immunisations, bless them. Their pic you had up earlier on avatar was so gorgeous. Am so pleased ou are coming along well with regards to your health. You have done so well to have got better. Am certain the love of your DH and the twins have got you through. Give them squeezes from me....twins...not DH  xxxx

KT.....hi hun, how the boys are growing up!!! I do read here often and smile at their daily antics  they are growing up into beautiful little boys, you must be so proud.

Connie and I are doing well, she now weighs 9lb 6oz o is a little chubby chops. She has the most loveliest cheeks that I cant stop kissing.   She has just had a bath, it really relaxes her and she is now watching dale winton in her bouncer!! Therefore Im having a 'hot' cup of tea and a bit of xmas cake....yum xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- Dale winton in her bouncer     that's so funny bless her   a 'hot' cup of tea is a bit of a luxury isn't it   the amount of times I reheat a cuppa   Yep everyday is crazy fun with the boys   Love it!


----------



## pray4a+

How funny my 2 were transfixed by dale winton too    will give the twins a cuddle although I'm sure dh would enjoy it too   you sound so happy with connie I am so thrilled for you and dp you after all you've been through


----------



## jack12

thankyou guys, yes there isnt a second goes by where I dont thank god for her. I absolutely adore her. I call her my little answered prayer. She has gone to sleep now bless her. Dale is enough to send anyone to beddy byes  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Everybody must be playing in the snow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles




----------



## LadyKtcuddles




----------



## LadyKtcuddles




----------



## pray4a+

I'm here   what you up to? We are stuck in because of the snow. Should be at mum's for lunch but will have to rustle up something myself now


----------



## Faithope

I'm here sort of  

I have the slow cooker on with steak casserole, I have baked some biscuits and   tomorrow will be a snow day                

Be back after mum has been around for a cuppa


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- hello my lovely!   to being stuck in because of the snow, so are we  the boys are napping   

Faith- hellooooo! Probably will be a snow day   we had beef casserole last night! Nom nom


----------



## aubergine07

Kt - have your boys been out to play in the snow yet?  Maybe a bit too young for it - I can't remember if they're 1 yet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aubergine- hi hunny! We took them out in the snow the other day, we were only out there for about 5 mins but Harrison absolutely loved it and was crawling around in it, Sebastian wasn't as impressed, I think he was just too cold


----------



## aubergine07

kt - doh I just looked at your ticker and saw how old they are!  I agree with Sebastien - too cold!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm torn between them, I think the snow is fun when you haven't got to go anywhere and kids are old enough to actually play in it, but it's too flippin' cold when you're just in it


----------



## jack12

evening all!!! We snowed in AGAIN today, have just mooched round the house, drinking lotsa tea!!! 

Meant to say, Doddy, if you are reading, sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi everyone   




Jack - lovely to hear from you again. Beautiful Connie must make you smile every single day    x




Aubergine - many congrats on your engagement , how exciting!!!! You will have to compare wedding notes with Doddy    excellent news about you looking into adoption too, I admire you for that. It's an avenue me and my husband may travel down too. So great to hear an update from you   


KT - just saw on ******** you have got the boys some trikes, they are fab aren't they. I want one for db in the summer......some even have little cup holders!!!   




Faith - you wifely wife you!!! Can I come for dinner please?    Hope your snowed in tomorrow Hun   




Well, no more snow here, still lots on the ground but only a light flurry earlier today. I have had enough of it now, getting off my drive is hard work, far too much ice for my liking!!! We have been out to a country pub for dinner, we were brave and had 3 whole courses and db only started to kick off before pudding arrived, so all in all a successful meal out ( usually we don't bother eating out now as darcey kicks off ) x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well done Lolli for going for it with a meal out!  and well done DB for chilling   


Aubergine, huge congratulations, so lovely to hear your hapy news



KT which trikes have you gone for?  am scoping out 1st birthday pressies now


Well we have had a ton of snow here today.  It snowed without stopping from 8am to about 5pm.    I've been in the house all day and tomorrow looks like being the same!  Stir crazy of Orpington here


----------



## Angel10

I is here - finally, I tried to post twice this morning but managed to loose both so gave up   

Mrs R - shame about your weekend but think you are wise to stay home

Lolli -oh hun you looked stunning last night - how was it by the way cos you were worried about the 'posh knobs'   

Jack - lovely to read how happy you are hun - brings big smiles to my face   

Aub -    hun, your story was so sweet   

KT - loving your funny faces    you should have text me if you were that bored      

Pray -     

Faith -   

Its snowing big style now, not liking it - especially knowing ds has to drive to work in the morning


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!  

auberinge, FANTASTIC news!!!! I'm so pleased for you, another lovely summer wedding...and good for you making the decision to look at adoption, you will be fabulous parents and have so much to give   (just look how happy lexie is  )

jack, glad you are enjoying connie so much, we are so lucky aren't we and get you having a "hot" cuppa...I end up going to a coffee shop to have one of those  

pray, poor james and jessica after their jabs, hope they are sorted soon and what a cheek that the snow has interferred with your lunch plans  

kt, love the differences emerging with harrison and sebastian in their snow playing, archie managed to fall asleep in the sledge when the child minder took him out   stayed awake and giggled when we took him out later though  

lolli, yeay for the successful meal out and even if you were knackered you looked fabulous for the night out  

karen, ooooh you def need to "pop" up here and share your foods  

angel, glad you haven't been bored  

mrs rock, shame about missing the christening but I imagine the trains would be chaos, not worth it! lovely to hear E excited for nursery, must make such a difference  

well, loads of housework needs doing but I have zero motivation so I'm doing none of it and I need to build up my strength for the dentist tomorrow - yikes!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- oh we'll done with your meal out Hun, that's a step forward    my dad was paying for the trikes so we had a budget but some of them are all singing all dancing aren't they!  

MrsRock- We've had snow all day too   The thing is, you don't mind being stuck in one maybe two days, but on the third day...    I chose the candy smart trike, they are green and orange with a dinosaur on them   like I said to lolli, some of them have everything but I think they are sooooo expensive!

Angel-   aww bless you, what ya been up too then?  

Zoe-   to the dentist Hun, Bless Archie falling asleep in the sledge  . Really wish we'd bought a sledge, may have to go get one tomorrow


----------



## Angel10

KT - not much tbh  

Zoe - housework at 8pm on a sunday is not allowed    have you got a big job to be done at the dentist or a check up?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- a lazy Sunday is good


----------



## Angel10

KT - hmmm maybe, bit boring - though my boys have me running around after them whilst watching the football   them watching it, not me!


----------



## zoe25

Kt, ooooh to your dad getting the trikes i know we both have "fun" relationships there, mine has already said he is going to put dosh into archies account each birthday, nice but i think present buying for kids is half the fun esp seeing them play with it...clearly my dad doesnt  anyway im off to google your trikes now :-D

angel, nope def doing nothing can barely keep my eyes open as it is! Check up tomorrow..thats bad enough and no idea what they'll do in archie's appointment!

Yak to football by the way :-D off to catch up on last weeks silent witness


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel - how kind of your boys to keep you Busy while the football was on   i would say that watching it would have been twice as boring!  

Zoe- yer nice of your dad to put money into Archie's account but I agree with you, think its nice to get toys and prezzies, plenty of time to put money into accounts later


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - awww hope you get on ok tomorrow, whats the weather like up your way? 

KT - Er yeah I dont see any fun in watching football    I did find myself in the snug watching a little romcom with Russell Crowe in


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- ooooh luuuvly   nothing like a bit of Russell Crowe in the snug on a Sunday afternoon   my dh went out to sainsburys for me this morning, and left me with a programme about dinosaurs   aaaand the remote had gone walk about


----------



## Angel10

KT-      whats he like? sure he didnt take it with him to sainsburys?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Nothing would surprise me


----------



## Angel10

Men huh


----------



## Angel10

KT - can you add the link so I can see what trikes you have ordered hun? you know I likes details


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yes of course! I got a really good deal 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Trike-Candy-Orange-Yellow/dp/B008I213ZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358717886&sr=8-1

/links


----------



## Angel10

Oh they are gorgeous    I love the sunshade - very appropriate at the moment      and what a bargain!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I know! You know I like a good bargain   and yes, dinosaurs all the way today


----------



## Angel10




----------



## pray4a+

Kt - Love the trikes, they are sooooo cute. Can just picture you trying to push 2 at the same time 

Angel - how's you hun ? Bah to the bl**dy football. you'll remember from last summer how much I love it  

Just got them both settled & having a nice wee glass of red then off to bed nite girls


----------



## Angel10

Pray - ohhhh you little tinker you     I am ok hun, just worried about the roads around here and any of us driving on them, read several stories on ** about how bad the roads are


----------



## pray4a+

Nothing better than a wee   to help me sleep   not really supposed to but really felt like it tonight !

I know its really scary, really worried about DH going to work tomorrow. I can stay put with the twins but he has an important meeting. Main roads seem ok but more snow expected tomorrow


----------



## Angel10

I'm sure a wee dram won't hurt my lovely    just want everyone safe don't we, and what can you do when there are work commitments it's hard, I don't know whether to encourage d s to try and go in to work or not, want him safe but also don't want it to look bad for his job


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- you haven't told us what your nightmare was about the other night?   has ds gone to work?


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - Thanks for asking though I am a bit funny like that, its like I think if I repeat it it will come true    stoopid really, and yes ds has gone to work - what a worry    hows you hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh ok sweetie   is he going to give you a quick call/text when he gets there? The roads don't seem to bad here, traffic is moving fine. I keep checking RAC traffic news on my phone, looking at dhs journey and all incidents and delays are just slow moving traffic  
I'm ok thanks


----------



## Angel10

KT - yes, he has just text, what a relief - now just gotta hope it dont snow anymore, I think we have had enough now


----------



## Angel10

Well I am being dragged into town - wish me luck


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- I'm glad ds is safe, and you stay safe too please! Wrap up warm...good luck!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hope everyone else is staying safe and warm too


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

we are due MORE snow but so far it has been windy and a bit wet so it's more sleety stuff...on a better note, I survived the dentist without making a fool out of myself  - woo hooooo!!!! 

take care in town angel 

hope you have a nice warm day too kt


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - hmmmm wonder what 'she' is thinking about    is there still plenty of snow for your sledge fun? - think its finally thawing here


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- yep, still loads of snow   
I know that 'she' will be annoyed that I don't want to work for her anymore, I think she would have wanted to be the one to make that decision, as she likes to be the one in control   I did wonder if she was going to speak to a legal person just in case I went for constructive dismall  
What are you up to today Hun? We've got the boys 10month developmental check this afternoon


----------



## Angel10

KT - yeah I know you mentioned that about her, its hard not to speculate isnt it? she sounds so unpredictable it must be hard to know what to expect from her, but at the end of the day, you are in the right so let her stew the silly cowbag  on a happier note how very exciting for the boys to be having their 10months check - they are growing so fast, where has that time gone  me - well I should be going over to cut my mums hair later but my car is playing up, may have to take it out for a run in a bit - blow out some cobwebs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- oh no! Be careful out there   Is dh going with you?


----------



## Angel10

KT - no hun, he is at work    what do you think I shouldnt then?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, enjoy the sledging   as for your ex-boss, I hope she realised just what she has lost!!

angel, good luck on the roads, ours are ok I think for some reason we are escaping a lot of the bad snow, as above and below where we live is a lot worse  

have to go to speeding class this afternoon ("speed awareness")   better than points though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- If it were me Hun I'd wait until lunch time ish just incase, roads will probably be better then    have you got fog my lovely? 

Zoe- Did I miss something you naughty girl?? Did you get done for speeding?


----------



## zoe25

got caught in october, 36 instead of 30 on my way to the different hospital site for work - ****  !!!!! as soon as I mentioned it at work so many people went "oh yeah you have to be really careful there, i forgot to say!"


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh   tut tut     well you enjoy Speed awareness


----------



## zoe25

gutted! what a bore and a waste of time off - serves me right i know!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe what a bummer! Even I have been known to do 36 in a 30 and I am the world's most scaredy cat driver!



KT I showed DH the trike and he's ordered one for E!  You've started a trend    They were too good to miss at that price.  Enjoy the sledging!  



Angel, I couldn't cope without my snow boots as I walk most places.  Got them 3 years ago after my back surgery when I was walking with a stick and needed grippy shoes and at the time I was thinking, "do we really get enough snow to justify these?", and god I'm glad I have them as we have had lots of snow every winter since!



So nursery seemed to go really well yesterday!  They said she was happy and giggly all day    She seemed very cheerful when she got home.  Can't express how relieved I am.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- that's just fantastic news little E is happy and settled   like you say, what a releif! Yay to getting the trike too! I had an email to say the boys trikes would be arriving tomorrow! Bit of an   we probably won't be able to use them in the snow  

Zoe- be sure to take notes, if nothing else, it'll keep you awake


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - I would have tried fluttering my eyes at the policeman







 - seriously though I have heard these courses are actually quite enlightening and even better you dont get points too 

KT - ohhh exciting the trikes are coming tomorrow  its not foggy here but will leave the driving until later, or to hubby - probably best cos I only drive b roads so not much cobweb removing on them i guess 

Mrs Rock - I too am chuffed to bits to read little E had a good day yesterday, she will make some lovely friends and it will be good teaching her to interact too - my ds went from 10months and seemed to enjoy it  As for my snow boots - not sure how often I will wear them but for £16 I wont worry - They are a lovely bright pink - you will see me coming in them


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, fab news about E     how was your NCT group without her?? glad you've joined the kt trike gang too  

angel, 'fraid the speed camera didn't care what I looked like    

kt, oooh hadn't thought of that, I hope I do stay awake especially with it being in the afternoon, just sitting


----------



## pray4a+

Morning, still snowing here!! & 2 grumpy babies today so just quickie while they are napping.

Zoe - what a nightmare having to sit through that,but worth it not to get points. My friend went on it said he felt like a naughty school boy but it wasn't too bad. If you get bored tell them you have to get out to express !!

Kt - looks like you have started a trend with the trikes   great bargain, have to say I was tempted myself but dh nearly had a fit  

Angel - great bargain with the snow boots, drive safe today,

Mrs rock - sounds like E has really settled in nursery that must be such a relief for you. 

Have to go screaming baby


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - oh hun I must have missed that it was a camera    silly billy me   

Pray - sorry your little ones are unhappy today


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - just wanted to send you a bucket of hugs and kisses cos my ** comment just dosent cover it


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hi Hun! Did you go out for your drive sweetie?  

Zoe- hope your afternoon wasn't too boring, and you learnt lots And know except the error of your ways     

Pray- Hi hunny   hope you're all ok?  

Lolli- I've just seen your ** too,   must of been absolutely frightening for you poppet, I'm so glad all ok and he's just got war wounds bless him, big   to you.


Well, our development check was cancelled and the boys were not impressed with the sledging either   all in all a pretty uneventful day really


----------



## Faithope

Sorry to post a me post but DH just told me on the phone 'o by the way, that training in Liverpool that was cancelled last year, I have to go for 3 days in march' when I asked when '20th of march' O ok then I will just borrow someone else's sperm then shall I                  

Be back later when I calm down


----------



## Angel10

Faith - OH NO - thats just not fair, what will you do hun?    

KT - Bless the boys not liking the sledge, maybe next year    why was their check cancelled?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   oh hunny that's not what you wanted to hear! Have you discussed it further?  

Angel- hey Hun, yes maybe next year   the check was cancelled today because of something to do with the building it was in, not sure really   was happy to stay in   they've got it on the 5th feb now   how's things with you? Are the roads ok for ds to travel safely now?


----------



## Faithope

I'm due AF can you tell   I've told him he ain't going, end of


----------



## lollipops

Thanks kt and Angel   was so upset earlier, kept blaming myself. but hes fine and happy enough now so that's all that matters.


Faith - no,no,no! Tell DH to tell his work to fob off!  

Sorry its brief I have a very unhappy,teething, screaming baby


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- good for you luv!  

Lolli- big   to you and little DB   did you manage to read my comment of ** to you about calpol/calprofen?


----------



## lollipops

Yes I did thanks kt, to be honest I dont think it helped her much & she threw up her entire bedtime bottle , so I don't think it agreed with her tummy (either that or she has another tummy bug) Lees just given her another feed and she's hardly took any


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- oh bless her   she could be getting acidy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

MrsRock- big   my lovely, I hope today is not too hard for you and it zooms by  

How is everyone today?  

Well I've heard from 'her'   she sent me an email saying sorry for the delay replying to my email but 'she doesn't check her inbox everyday' yer right!!!! This is the woman that either sits I front of her computer, has her iPad with her, or her blackberry in her hand, all three perminantly switched on! She says she's going to call me this evening, hmmm, not sure i Want to speak to her!   Was thinking of emailing back and saying all further correspondence should be in writing   Any thoughts? Haven't spoken to dh yet, he's only just got up


----------



## lollipops

Urghh, don't talk to the women kt, not worth your time honey   




I'm in complete teething hell, honestly I can't put her down for a second.....


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- poor poppet   I don't know what to suggest, from teething jel, granules, painkillers, ice cold teethers, cold fruit (i know she likes melon   ) what about a cold wet face cloth? My boys love to chew towels/dressing gowns/blankets   might be worth a try if you haven't already


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Lolli - oh poor DB bless her heart - I like the suggestion KT made about chewing towels etc, though it sounds random, though a good idea - my dad used to rub whiskey around my ds's gums - not recommended in this day and age though    - so glad Alfie is ok darling, I honestly sat with my heart in my mouth reading about it - he deserves some extra special pampering   

KT - well well well, she replied, how intriging she 'only' just picked it up    well if I were you I would also question whether to talk to her, how did you sign your email off to her? have you asked her questions she may need to answer or more told her facts? Its hard to comment really though its likely you may get her back up by saying all further correspondence should be in writing - whats your gut reaction? you know her, if she is going to come on the phone and have a go at you, then you defo shouldnt speak to her - hmmmm its a toughie


----------



## lollipops

Good idea kt, I've got a flannel cooling in the fridge as I type!!! God this teething is a nightmare, I honestly don't know what to do with her   I'm  exhausted and so is she. X






Angel - if I had some whiskey I would do it!!!    Nothing else sodding works, maybe good old fashioned ways work best!!! Alfie is very calm today, he was whining in his sleep last night. Poor dog was probably reliving his ordeal. Bit miffed at DH as he suggested it was my fault he ended up in the lake, its not like that thought had not crossed my mind, I didn't need him telling me that too


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - ohhhh hun, ignore dh    knowing you, you will have been going over and over it in your mind anyway so you dont need comments like that! Alfie is fine now, thats the main thing    Oh I really hope DB settles hun - you must be pulling your hair out


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I was in teas this morning when dh  left for work, DB was screaming, and I'm so tired.......the thought of being left on my own to deal with her set me off. But I've pulled myself together now , and downed a dolce gusto    she's in her cot screaming, I've given her teething powders, bonjela and nurofen.....I'm going to see f she cries it out . Probably not!!!    I need a good slap today !!! X


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - noooo you dont need a good slap, you need love and we are here for you. I can imagine how you are feeling darling - wish I could come and help you out


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli-   oh my lovely,   to your dh, does he not think you feel awful as it is     it wasn't your fault hunny, just keep telling yourself that (and him)  
And they'll be no slappin' either, you could do with a good old hug  
Re teething, the boys often fall asleep chewing a blanket, they now sleep with one to snuggle up too, I'm sure they sleep better   oh and the boys have just reminded me that they love to chew on a toothbrush too! They say not to use them as teethers, but I have one to brush their teeth with and one for them to hold, and they have a really good chomp on it   and who cares if it helps!?!?!  

Angel- Morning Hun! How's you?   
There were no questions in my email, just facts   and I signed off saying...'I woud be grateful if you could send me a signed reference, and I will be returning your keys within the next two weeks' 
My gut reaction is to not speak to her on the phone, however, I know that would bring me down to her level   I've spoken it's my sister and she made a suggestion...I email her back telling her when is a good time to call (done that) then throughout today write down things I might want to say to her just in case I forget when I'm on the phone   and also write down things she says while I'm on the phone to her, then email her straight after to recap the conversation for her to acknowledge in writing   what do ya think?


----------



## jack12

tried to pm you lolli but you are full xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

KT - sounds a brilliant idea, remember, you are the one in control here hun and the conversation needs to be on your terms


----------



## Angel10

Jack - hi sweetheart


----------



## jack12

eh up me duck!!!!! How you diddling Am still cooped up in home, seriously fed up of the snow now!!!! NEEEEEEEEED some fresh air!!! xx


----------



## Angel10

Oh bless ya - how frustrating! Is the weather still that bad where you are? its slowly thawing here thank goodness, not sure if we are due anymore snow or not   

Right am off swimming - am hoping I can do another mile this week - be back laters


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   enjoy swimming!  

Jack- hello! I'm with you, a nice long walk in the fresh air wouldn't go a miss right now!


----------



## Angel10

I is back - another mile 'done' yay me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yay you! You're putting me to shame


----------



## Angel10

No I'm not sweetheart, you have your hands full there - I have more time than you, you think I should look like a stick insect all the time I 'could' be exercising


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- you must feel good after a swim? Its amazing how a bit of excersise can make you feel good I think   I really must get out there!!! 

Anyhoooo...the boys trikes arrived this afternoon    aaaaaand the boys have started dancing!   funny how they just do things   soooooo funny


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- how has your day been sweetie?   Anything helping little DB even just for a few mins


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I'm amazed how good you are at swimming, all those lengths     


KT - I ended up bunging her in the car and driving around, she feel asleep for an hour. A friend called me & invited me round after, I went & had a good moan ( DB screamed!   ) then made myself go to meet my mum friends, even though DB was really not happy....but she got passed around and I got to drink a cuppa so I was pleased    she has however woken up crying since going to bed    those blasted teeth!!!!    Its so cruel and unfair on her. Another sleepless night tonight x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- poor little love really is suffering   big   to you too, you must be drained   I'm glad you managed to get out and at least have a break long enough to drink a cup of tea


----------



## Angel10

KT - I do, thank you    - Oh hun I can imagine the boys dancing, little darlings    oh I must get to see you all soooooonnnnnnn - go away SNOW    but YAY    to the trikes arriving - what fun   

Lolli - amazed at how good I am at swimming? why LOL! - glad you got out today hun - you both needed that   

Mrs Rock - how was your day today? ok I hope


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I told 'her' to phone at 9 because that was convenient for me and the stupid   didn't phone anyway!!!!   really not sure I'll be free for her...ever!


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I didn't mean it like that hun   just ment its great that you can swim so many lengths, its a big achievement being so good at swimming, I can't even swim 2 lengths without wanting to drown! Yes some time out of the house helped me focus and relax. X

Kt-what a  stupid f'ing cow bag she is!   why is she playing silly games? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- it's all about control with her, I know how much she hates not being in control so something as simple as her not phoning because its convenient with me she thinks shes back in control...she is sadly mistaken!!!  
Is DB asleep now hunny?


----------



## Angel10

Katy, you need to put your phone on answer phone, so she can't reach you, and you can email her telling her you were disappointed she didn't ring as arranged and that YOU will let HER know when you are free    stupid cow, don't let HER take over your thoughts darling   


Lolli,    how is Darcey tonight lovely?


----------



## lollipops

4th time she's woke since bedtime, screaming so loud, she shoved her fists so far down her throat that she threw up!  


Anyway, kt ....what a stupid women!! Who does she think she is? She will soon learn she has no 'control' whatsoever over thus situation. Your doing so well Kt, try not to let this women plague your thoughts xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- no need, she obviously chickened out, I've just had a looooooonnnnggg snotty email from her, containing some absolute bull! What an complete   She's saying that we never had conversations and we never agreed anything! She lies so much she's beginning to believe her own lies!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- sorry Hun, missed your post, thanks Hun   big   for poor DB Bless her


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

KT - I am so sorry that the cowbag is being even more of a cowbag - let it out hun - we are here for you     

Lolli - awwww how can DB get her fist in her mouth    goodness me - she is so wilful bless her heart - I really dont know how you cope darling, you deserve a bloody medal


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lollipops what a day you had, is DB feeling any better?  I see you were up in the night too.  My meet up the other day without baby was ok thanks, but I spent the whole time getting stressed again about her not crawling, she is now the only baby who is not crawling and some of them are walking.  They are all so mobile whereas my baby just sits in one place smiling and chatting.  I was starting to get concerned so I googled and people say that children who are unusually large for their age get mobile later and she is certainly unusually large for her age, she is off the chart in the red book for height meaning over 99th centile and 95th for weight.  Also the past week or so she has been doing new things like turning round 360 to reach toys and trying to get her legs up under her, so I guess she will get there in her own time I have to try and stop being a stress merchant, but it's hard when I see all these other babies doing stuff!



Angel good swimming!  Wish I could get to the pool for a swim, have had a stinking cold for about 3 weeks now.



KT I don't know if this is possible but could you just walk away, leave her to it?  You hold the cards cos you've said you're not going back.  She's lashing out because she's peeved at being put in her place.  Maybe it'd be better in the long run not to dignify her with a response.




Faith - has DH cancelled the training 




Work was ok yesterday.  Didn't actually do any real work, spent all the time organising my new laptop for my working from home days, deleting over a thousand emails from my maternity leave and reorganising all my stuff because whilst I've been off the team has moved to a different office in the building.  Not a very nice room either, but of a dungeon but hey ho, work is work.  It was quite nice catching up with people and I was touched to see that the lady who has a bit of an 'auntie' role in the team had printed out a photo for E and stuck it on the board while I was off    It'll have to go now though else I'll be thinking about her all day and pining after her    


In other news, my MIL has joined **


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - it's easy done Hun, I try not to compare DB with my friends babies but I do!! It's a pointless thing to do as nothing good comes of it, I often come home and start complaining to DH about how DB doesn't eat as much as so & so's baby, or DB doesn't sit up as well as so & so's baby.....he tells me off and puts me straight though. It's that old cliche Hun, but she will crawl or walk in her own time!!! My friends baby only just started walking at 14 months old! Her first baby walked at 11 months old....she didn't do anything differently but it goes to show every child is unique . she's fine Hun, she's just biding her time, waiting for the perfect moment to crawl..... Glad she's doing well and nursery. Sorry works a but of a bore, and that your office isn't great. My sister works in an office and its like a cave!!! Most offices aren't these swish places you see on tv are they?!   




Back in a bit girls , knee deep in poo


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

hmmm where to start......

kt, I love your sister's suggestion about keeping notes and recapping any conversation with "her" in writing....if she ever bothers to call again I'd do that but by the sounds of it she is too chicken, how dare she put in writing so much incorrect info, slanderous/ liable?? (can never remember which one is which  ) you should draft a ranting email and then one to send - believe me it helps! ;this is of course with all the spare time you have with those beautiful dancing   boys, love the fact they are dancing and yeay to the trikes, mine is on a delay of a couple of weeks but it's to be a birthday present so I will have to stash it and try to forget about it for a while  

mrs rock, so pleased your first day went ok, nightmare comparing babies isn't it, I even compare E with archie as he still cries when I drop him off   but I still hear him stop in seconds after the door is shut it's just the look he gives me   I like to think that if babies aren't moving that it's all the development they are doing elsewhere, manouvering about, developing their brain etc....at the signing class I go to loads of the babies are crawling but archie and his mate charlie aren't, charlie sits and smiles perfectly, archie will sit for a bit the wriggle all over until he gets on his feet and then wants to walk with my fingers    

lolli, oh my goodness, you never seem to get much of a break with DB bless you both, I can't think of any other tips for teething that you haven't already tried, just keep ranting to us if it helps, glad you got a hot cuppa yesterday, they are a bit of a novelty aren't they  

angel, well done on the swimming, I think that's fantastic, I still haven't done ANY exercise yet....oppsi  

jack,  seen you posting, how are you and beautiful connie doing, any chance of escaping the house today  

faithope, hope dh can change that training


----------



## Angel10

Awwww girls stop comparing your babies - they are all so different, whatever you see, read or hear each baby/child is unique - my ds hardly moved much at all until his 1st birthday when he just decided to stand up and start walking! Just enjoy them for where they are at because believe me you only gotta blink and next thing you know they are driving off to work every morning


----------



## lollipops

One things for sure, no one compares my DB to their baby, she's in a league of her own !!!   




Yes your right Angel   wise words as always


----------



## zoe25

think with me it's my envy than comparison, can't compare E and archie, they look nothing like each other    

how's alfie anyway lolli, is he back to his cheeky self??


----------



## jack12

STOP PRESS!!!!   mums been to take me n connie for a carvery......was delish. Was just nice to be around other adults xxxx


----------



## Faithope

I never get time to post properly   Damn CBB!   finishes tomorrow so will be back


----------



## Angel10

Faith - Oh I am loving CBB too - who do you want to win hun?


----------



## Faithope

I am wanting Rylan to win   as he is just funny! I hated him on Xfactor but in this, he is showing his true self I think   You?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah thanks for your kind words girls.  I know it's pointless to compare.  And I wouldn't change E ever at all for the world!  I just want to know she's ok    She is a lot more chatty than a lot of babies I know so maybe that's where all her energies go Zoe      I swear she was trying to say 'breakfast' the other day, repeating it after me.  

Angel, thank you for your experienced mummy advice, it helps


----------



## Angel10

Faith - oh me too hun, I think he is brilliant, totally brilliant, a proper person - I have no idea what that horrible couple Speidi are all about though do you   

Mrs Rock - To be fair, I was probably the same hun - just cant remember that far back


----------



## BathBelle

Evening girls,

Kt, I can't believe your ex-boss what a   Is she expecting a response from you? If not I would just simply ignore and not waste your energy.

Angel, I don't 'get' spiedi either - can't believe they are still in   Wow you are doing really well with your swimming. Do you enjoy going or is it a drag?

Mrs Rock, I wouldn't worry about E not moving - she'll pick it up when she's ready  

Faith, What date do you start dr? Looks as though we may be cycle buddies   I'm going to start dr on day 29 (if AF hasn't arrived) which will be 12 Feb  

Jack, nom, nom. Pleased you finally managed to get out  

Zoe, Sounds as though Archie will go straight to walking   And naughty you getting caught speeding   I thought I had been snapped last month but thankfully nothing came through the post  

Lolli, Oh poor DB and those toothypegs. Babies should def be born with teeth.

Pray, How are the twins now? And how are you? 

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - Ed had his first nursery session yesterday, he was a star   Second one tomorrow. I'm leaving him there for lunch  

My clinic has agreed that as long as AF hasn't arrived, I can start dr on day 29 of this cycle, 12th Feb   They didn't want me to start on Day 21 as ET would clash with their move to new premises. So fingers crossed it stays away - I usually have 35+ day periods but they have been all over the place recently.


----------



## Angel10

Belle - hello hun, lovely to 'see' you    yes I enjoy swimming hun, the first 30lengths are a struggle then I get into it    fab news on Ed settling in ok yesterday and I am sure he will be fine tomorrow too  - and    fab news for starting d/r - its gotta happen, 12th Feb is a great omen cos its my birthday


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Angel-  

MrsRock- I'm so glad work was ok for you hunny   what days are you working from home? I see what you're saying about not responding to 'her' email, but she has said some things that are really not true, and I think I need to have my say at least   she lies so much that I'm sure she can't tell the difference between a lie and the truth now so truly believes her own lies! 

Zoe- I was all ready with a pen and paper! To me the fact that she didn't phone just goes to show she talks absolute cowpoo! She new that whatever I said back to her I would be right and put her well and truly in her place! 

Belle- so pleased Ed was ok at nursery hunny   hope he enjoys it today too bless him   big   for you too, how are you feeling?   great news about FET too Hun! 
And 'she' has put a lot of question marks after her lies and patronising comments so I suppose that would indicate to me I shall reply! However, the way she signed the email off I would say she wouldn't be expecting it!  

Lolli- how's things hunny?  

Hi faith, and jack, and all the lovely girlies I haven't mentioned, thinking of you all though!


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - did you sleep better last night hunny?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- morning lovely! Yes I did thanks, although the boys were up from 4:30     You ok Hun?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

belle, so pleased ed liked nursery, hope you don't find it too strange without him   yeay to dr date too, not long before the fun starts   

kt, ha! can't wait for you to reply and put her in her place    very jealous of your morning even if dh isn't there too and there's rumours of MORE snow - yipppeeeeee (not sarcastic at all  )

angel, morning, what you up too today??  

missing all our b&b's but saying that I can't talk and my phone is awful for the internet for some annoying reason - I have reassigned the netbook though so will have to have that with me more often now


----------



## Angel10

KT - what UP UP since 4.30?    bloody hells bells   

Zoe -    hi hun - not sure what I am doing today, all I know is dh is getting on my nerves for some reason - he is now on long break from work 18 days off    normally I love it -  not sure whats wrong with me   

Our local paper had an advert in about a counselling course, not sure whether to go to the open event or not cos having a quick look online you have to have high exam grades which I dont, my highest I got was a CSE grade C


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- hmm bloody snow!   I've watched a few weather forecasts and some say there is, some say there isn't, and some say there will be just a bit   covering themselves from all angles me thinks   well done on reassigning the netbook   

Angel- you should go my lovely, wouldn't hurt to actually speak to someone face to face about it?


----------



## Faithope

*AF is here and we have lift off (again) *

Hello all you gorgeous ladies  Today has been trying-hate having Supply teachers in 

I am on a mission to catch up with the gossip, tonight is CBB final and I will be sat with a hot water bottle not a wine bottle tonight 

*Bathbelle* I start on Valentines day I think?  how romantic, sniffing drugs 

Be back later xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Faithhope xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*dame* Thank you so much-I need it xx


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

Yes i know TECHNICALLY its afternoon but I just don't care :-D


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - quite right too


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is well - just wanting to wish faith and belle lots of luck for your forthcoming tx!!   xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon! 

Zoe-  

Angel- hey Hun!  

Dial- Afternoon! How ya diddlin'?


----------



## Faithope

*Dial*  thank you sweety  How are you?

 to all xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Hi kt and faith - I've been better - reeling from some news but that's the norm for me isn't it? I'm like a waking crisis!!!  

I read about the goings on with ur ex boss kt, hope that's getting sorted - loving the image of the boys dancing bless them!! Xx

Faith - how u feeling about it all kicking off again? U may well feel like a pro, I suppose it gets easier when u know what to expect cos u get better prepared....but still Make sure u take good care of yourself... Welldh takes good care of u   xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning girls,

Dial - so good to hear from you hun, just read your signature, so sorry you now have something else to deal with. No wonder you are reeling.    Do they think this is what has caused the miscarriages? Can you have pgd ? Sorry too many questions sending you and dh the biggest  

Faith - good luck with the tx, not long till you get going   this is your time.

Belle - great news that you are getting ready to start too,   for you too. Good to hear that ed was settled at nursery, 

Kt - can't believe what a b**ch you work for!! You are well shot! How are the childminding plans going?

Angel - So impressed with your swimming. I nearly drowned when I was a teenager and am terrified of the water so miss out on so much fun. Going to make sure dh takes the twins swimming asap so the don't pick up on my fear.

Lolli - not sure what happened to poor Alfie but it sounds really scary for him and you   hope he is ok now. How is db with the teething ? Any better ? Poor wee thing and poor Lolli too you must be shattered  

Zoe - Hope you have managed to get your 4 day week sorted out. How was the speed awareness thingy!!

Mrs Rock - Glad work wasn't too bad and so happy for you that E has settled into nursery.

Afm - We are all ok. Dh's employer have gotten us an immigration agent to help with our visa's he thinks we will still be able to go but will depend on the medical. Dh's company may have to agree to cover any medical expenses. I'm just trying not to think too far ahead and just enjoy the twins now that I'm feeling better. The reins are great so animated now laughing away. Still don't seem bothered about each other but I guess that comes in time ! Sorry I've not been a good ff but its a wee bit manic but I am reading and keeping up with everyone's news. A big   to everyone and   to everyone I've missed.


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* If you want to get it off your chest then we are here to support you, but you already know that  How am I feeling? Erm, I am feeling calm, positive and ready (but that's because all I have done so far is make the call  ) Once I start sniffing and scans etc, things may change. The one thing I am nervous about is I am nearly 2 years older since the last fresh TX. I am worried that my eggs will be rubbish and we won't get 100% again  Guess time will tell..

All the snow has gone, it's 13 degrees outside and the sun is shining  I, however feel like  because I have picked up another cold and as my rib hasn't fully healed, it's being pulled again from all the coughing 

You know the ** status that I put about how cool the females in my family are? Well my nan is a hero  She was on a bus last year and the bus driver was playing with his willy while driving the bus  with just my nan on board. My nan is 80 years old. She rang my mum and told her what she had seen. My mum told her she must phone the police. She did, had to give a statement etc. The man however walked from his job when he realised he had been reported and managed to find another driving job-taking kids to and from school  My nan saw him driving the bus with the kids on board and again rang the police to tell them he was on the bus. He was arrested. Well, my nan escaped having to give evidence in court because the man admitted it. It turns out he had done the act 4 times on other occasions  He is now on the sex offenders register and banned from ever driving buses.

As for my sister-the lady that has been awful to her has been off sick for a month now. She has been texting and emailing my sister and going in her shop when my sister has a day off to stir things up. Well my sister isn't biting her bait. She has screen printed all the texts and emails, has contacted HR and they are dealing with it. Weirdly, yesterday my sister got an email from her admitting what she has been doing is wrong, that she wants to talk with her on her first day back at work. Erm, I don't think so. Anyone that threatens to Biatch slap  cow, puts stauses on ** slagging her off, is a bully. My sister is really strong. I know she has cried herself to sleep about it but she is being really strong.

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! (well it was when I started this   ) 

Dial-   I read you signature late last night too, sorry for my nievity but I googled it   I'm sorry you have something else to deal with poppet, but from what I was reading there is still hope sweetie   always here for you, you know that  

Faith- I'm sorry hunny  , I seemed to miss you yesterday   not sure what that was all about   hope you've dossed yourself up and are having a lazy day today? Need o try and get shot of that cold  
Well done to your nan Hun! Brave lady!   
And   to that woman! What a biatch she is! Hope she gets her comeuppance    Your poor sister   that's not nice at all bless her  

Pray- Hey gorgeous! Aww sounds like the twins are so happy   so many people I meet (random strangers) say 'oh double trouble' ad I reply 'no, twice the fun!' because they truly are   I'm glad you're feeling better, are you completely off dialysis now?   and exciting stuff with the immigration   really wish we could go


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* I also googled because I have read this word so many times on here but have never known what it means. I have a genetic condition that I have 50/50 chance of passing onto my child (I did pass it on to DS  ) but have been reassured that my MC aren't because of this genetic condition. I was told, if anything, it has the opposite effect  clearly not with me  I have been told that it's our choice to have PGD to guarantee our baby wouldn't have the condition but as I have DS with it and he lives a normal life, I can't do it. Plus it's an extra £3,000 which we don't have. I have Marfan syndrome. I'm not sure this is helping but just wanted to reassure you that I understand slightly how it must feel to be told this news xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Thanks kt and faith - u probably know more than me as I haven't googled it lol!! 
I'm waiting to see a clinical geneticist to help us understand my situation and our chances / options. X

Pray - all sounding v exciting with the twins and the possible move to aus. Sending u lots of


----------



## Angel10

Afternoon ladies   

Dial - I am    to admit I hadnt noticed your signature, I too had to google it hun - just so very sorry that you always seem to end up with more to deal with, you are so bloody lovely and I   there can be a positive outcome one day     

Faith -    

KT -   

Pray - hi sweetie, was thinking about your swimming and I am sorry to hear what you experienced as a child, how terrifying    have you ever considered lessons to help you over come your fear? It may be worth a thought hun   especially if you do move to Oz - imagine swimming in the beautiful sea over there


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* Have you ventured to this board? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=534.0 you may find it helpful


----------



## aubergine07

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your kind words    I always feel a bit bad coming on, as I'm not a regular visitor on ff these days, and so not a great poster, or ff.  So its always nice that you always welcome me back  

Good luck Faith and Belle for starting the journey.  I wish you all the best of luck, and hope that your dreams come true.

Pray - are you off abroad somewhere?  Anywhere exotic?!  I think you asked for a piccie of our little kitty, but I don't really know how to get things up on here.  Are you on ** cos there are a few up there you can see (come to think of it, don't think you are on the group...)

KT - sorry you are having stresses with your boss.  I know in the long run all will work out for you.  Just so infuriating when someone can't just be honest and fair though!

Lolli - how is DB?  How are you?  Sounds like the poor little love is still having a hard time  

Angel - hope you are well

Dial -  

Hello everyone I've not mentioned and hope you are all well too.

We have DP's half brother moving in with us a week on Monday.  He's 19 and can't sort his life out, so thought we might be able to offer a bit of stability.  Its a year of change!


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine*  please don't apologise, you are welcome any time to post and it's so lovely to hear from you. What a lovely thing to do, taking in DP's half brother  Thank you for the good luck  xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hiya ladies, hope you have all had a good weekend.


Belle, I hope your cycle plays ball.  Were you thinking of an unmedicated FET at one point?  Did you decide against it?



Pray, your emigration plans sound exciting.  I'm so so glad your health is improving   



KT have you replied to your ex boss then?  any response?  I am just worried this might go on for a while...  .  I am working from home on Mondays and Wednesdays, in the office on Tuesdays and Fridays.  I can't post in the office but I'll be reading on my phone.  I'll make up for it the other days!



Faithope - got everything crossed for you   



Dial - you know I am thinking of you.  Good luck for your appt this week xx



Aubergine, it's so good of you to take your BIL in.  I hope it works out well.


Had a busy weekend.  Went and got a new car seat yesterday and had it fitted by the man in the shop, he was excellent.  We've gone for another rear facing seat that should fit until age 3.  Was expensive but worth it for my peace of mind, especially with me being such a nervous driver.  Then we had a birthday party which was quite fun.

Today - not so fun.  E keeps being sick, can't keep much down poor thing.  Some kind of bug so not sure if I'll be working tomorrow as she might not be well for nursery.  Not good in my second week back but hey ho, I don't care all that much


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Dial-   as always I think it's wise you haven't googled it, best to wait to see what your guy has to say   

Angel-   how's you today?  

Aubergine- so lovey to see you sweetie   and an admirable thing to do taking in your dh half brother, he obviously needs your stability and I'm sure you can help him to steer his life in the right direction  

Faith- hi Hun! How's the cold today?  

MrsRock- oh poor little E   I really hope she feels better soon! I can't believe she's 1 soon! Funny, we were talking about the next car seats today too  
I haven't replied to 'her' yet no, I will do to tell her when I've posted her keys back, then that will be that  

Pray- sorry, I didn't answer your question earlier   the childminding plans are happening slowly   Finding it hard to find the time   really need to get my   into gear! 

Well we've got the youngest child (16) from my last job (the lovely ones   ) staying for the week while his parents have gone skiing   it's so lovely to have him, he's just a dream bless him


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls 




Dial - I hadn't noticed your signature either    I'm sorry to hear about this though. Can you do the PGD with your next treatment ? I'm must admit I don't know the ins and outs of it but survey there must be a way of getting around this ? Do not google though, it's not worth the stress. Your consultant is the one to quizz not random people on google. Or maybe on here on FF? I am sure you will find other women with great advice on here. Love ya though, please post more.....I know we all worry about you!!!   




Pray - its great to read that your feeling better    just lovely to read that. And really nice to read that your babies are happy and smiley. Exciting times may lie ahead for you and your babies in a new country!!! I'm jealous!!!    




Faith - I'm pleased your starting of this treatment in a relaxed, positive mood! Best way to face this cycle & we all have your back!!!    You can do this Hun!!!!   


Belle -    lots of luck for your cycle ahead , fingers crossed for you   


MrsR - ooh new car seat, we have been looking at next one up too, think I'm going to get forward facing one for Darcey as she hates the car ! I'm also getting her a tv for the back seat too, I'll do anything to stop her screaming in the car, its enough to send me potty when I'm trying to drive!!!!     I didn't realize E will soon be 1 !!! Wow !!! What r your plans for her birthday? X




Angel - how's you today? Have u been swimming like a loon!?   


Kt - how lovely , make the most of those extra pair of hands    oh and I'm sure you will get the child minding sorted, must be hard with two toddling boys to keep an eye on, you must need eyes in the back of your head!!!!   


Aub - hello honey!!! Very kind of you to offer your home to your brother. I did a similar thing for my brother last year. Families sometimes need some love & support every now and then xxx


Zoe - hope your ok Hun, how's Archie ? Shame about the speeding, just one of those things Hun. Lee or caught too.....I swear one day I will too!   


Right, got to go I can hear a little person stirring


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lovely   morning! 

What's occurin'?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!   

dial,   how head battering for you, I hope your genetics man is good and gives you all the info you need without you having to think up the "right" questions, still just find it mean and horrible that you are having all this cack, ivf is hard enough, you know where we are   

pray, glad you are enjoying jessica and james so much now you are feeling a bit better, hope all the oz plans work out, now wouldn't that be a fun "meet up"   

faith, wow your your nan   soo are you all set then? (ps I'm glad I only had gonal f, med mixing sounds terrifying to me, mind you I never did injections either  )

mrs rock, in less than three weeks you will have a 1 year old, how did that happen so quick!! hope E is feeling better today anyway after her poorly sunday, luckily we have car seats that will do up to 18kg so don't need to think about new seats, waaaaay to confusing the amount of choice out there   x x

angel, how was your weekend, saw you ** post, don't feel old sweetie, bad moment?   

kt, I don't know how people get anything done apart from looking about their baby (nevermind babies!!) so any progress in sorting the childminding is great in my eyes, I was impressed I managed to get round and give all the bathrooms a proper clean in one day nevermind anything else   

aubergine, how nice to ffer your home up for dp's half brother, sure you will show him how things should be, good luck having a stinky teenager in the house though   

lolli, poor db still hating the car, surely we can fit a jumperoo type thing in the car   wouldn't it be nice  

so what is everyone's plans today

my "speed awareness" was thrilling and then over taken by dh faffing with the "spare" car seat straps that he couldn't tighten and expecting me to fix this when I was ten miles away    we aren't even speaking at the moment and I'm not entirely sure why as usual he is stressed about uni, the girls etc plus he has a dr's appt tues which is the real reason for the stroppyiness (another made up word!) as he had a load of thyroid testing and has been summonded to the dr on the back of these....why can't boys just say what's on their mind instead of being stroppy gits and upsetting me   

best do a bit of work now   but I will be lurking....ooooh I've got my mum for a visit on thursday too so a short week for me this week at work - yeay!!!!


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs 

I am sorry for being such a rubbish poster. I pop here sometimes and read, but have not found much time to reply to you all - in specially at the times when we hit the rollercoaster. Here is a massive  to all of us facing rough times in whatever shape and form - moving abroad, lil' ones going to nursery, getting back to work, bully ex\current bosses, massive health issues and genetic conditions, you'll all name it. And the year has just started... We'll get through it all. Bring on 2013!

*Pray* - I so hope everything goes well for you and DH. I speak with 16 years of experience of living abroad. It's an eye and mind opener and we don't have a single drop of regret about it 

*Faith* - I must thank you . Whenever I pop here or on ** you have been "sounding" so more confident over the past days that it sort of kicked me in the bum in the best possible way. I have even been applying for jobs just weeks before our ICSI, so faithless I have been, can you imagine?  By the way, during the games, I heard Michael Pelps was tested for Marfan Syndrome. In addition, he is not the only one talented athlete tested\diagnosed with this genetic mutation, am I right? Despite all issues people do get on well with their lives and live up to achieve their dreams  And please, do tell you Nan I am immensely proud of her.  I don't want to begin thinking the tragedy she prevent from happening with he courage. We need more people like this.

*Mrs. Rock * - looking forward to hear from the 1-year milestone 

*Aubergine07 * - I think I see you more than I post here.  I fee rubbish with everyone here. I only have a full-time job and attend two language classes and to sports in the evening. I must make a point to stop and doing other things in life, such as reading more books (I read two last Christmas and not I am struggling with just one for weeks) and post here... 

*Dial * - Please keep us posted.   I don't know much about balance translocation - but I can certainly try to know better if that will help. By the sound of it PGD seems to be the a good option for your when cycling, correct? In 2011 we have been to a brilliant geneticist councilor. I think they do not call themselves "consultants" for ethical reasons - they diagnose the patients and let them know what are the odds of an issue reappearing again and its consequences, leaving the patients to make their choices. Am I right? Let me know if you want to hear more from him. 

*Belle* - Looks like we are "sort of" cycling together - I'll do it on the March's AF  Sorry, I think I never replied to you. DH and I met in Brazil . He was on one-1 exchange program between his Uni and mine, and I was on the final leg of my first degree. 

*Ktcuddles* - I have a friend in Germany who is a child minder and has a one year old baby. She does this for years there. I can ask her this works. I understand there are huge differences in UK and Germany in terms of childcare professionals, but I can ask her for further details, if you want to learn more about this...

*Angel10 * - Hello my swimming hero! How are you? I think of you every week - I must put my bum into gear and go swimming at least once a week. Btw, how is the job hunting doing? I remember that a while ago you were considering applying for a job? Did you go for it?

*Lolli* - Any news from your friend and her DB?  Babies can recover much more strongly than adults, and I really hope this is going to be the case. If you can, please keep us posted.

A big hello to all I missed 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* O bless you hunny, I didn't realise I was sounding positive so now you have said it, I can't not be now can I      I didn't know Michael Phelps had Marfan's  I must google as DS is going through a hard time dealing with the consultants very 'you can't do Basketball for a living' kind of attitude  thanks for bringing it to my attention  and I will pass that on to my nan 

*KT* Hello  haven't really replied about your awful boss as I would be using too many of these    

*zoe* The mixing was the worst part of a fresh cycle for me, I am relieved really  I am fine with the injection part (she says  ) I have conquared it all now, whatever I am put through this time, I have done all before now  Men are complicated things aren't they-DH gets stroppy and moody when he has things on his mind and it takes me ages to get him to open up.

*lollipops* Ah another lovely lady who thinks I am being positive   Thanks hun, it means a lot to hear it  Your daughter always brings a smile when I see her on ** and the videos are lush  Did you get your hair done? I may have missed that part 

*Angel* Hows you hun?

*Mrs Rock* How are you doing? Another car seat, that's an expense of it's own those things. Going back a long way regarding all the pram talk-you have the Uppa don't you? Yes that's the one I am hoping is still on the market when my time comes    

Right, I am sorry if I have missed you out-I am needing a shower as I have curly, wet hair after getting caught in this rain and gales, I look like I have been dragged through as hedge 

Will update on the Blood Test saga later for those who haven't seen **


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

OMG, not enough hours in my day at the moment!  

Zoe- bloody men honestly!   life would be so much easier if they just talked   Yay to your short week, lovely to have your mum to visit!  

Ale- oh bless you, that's so sweet of you to think of asking your friend for me   I think I'll be fine though thanks, I'll get there, I'm working through my lists of things I have to do  
How's it all going Hun? How are you feeling?  

Faith-     I shall have to read **, I don't know of the blood test saga!  

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## lollipops

I'm reading but I can't post yet as DB has decided it's a clingy day and if she's not glued to me then I get screamy  DB !!!   




Morning all, hopefully post when she's having a nap ( if she lets me put her down for one!!!)   




But I will tell you I had a dream about you all coming to my house.......


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- bless little DB   the vids on ** are so cute! she loves her jumperoo doesn't she!    

We're off to my mums today   so see you all later, have a lovely day!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, lolli, we can make your dreams come true


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

lolli, love your dream   hope you get to have a rest when DB naps later  

kt, have a lovely day at your mum's  

mrs rock, oooops to missing the train, don't think I'd like leaving while archie was asleep either, this work malarky does add an extra layer of tiredness doesn't it.....woo hoooo  

ale, lovely post ale, hope all is good for you  

faithope, hope you have some blood left after all your tests this morning  

work work work.....why do I have to do it


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

Zoe - how are you and dh now? on speaking terms again I hope    I hope all is ok with his dr's appointment - little legs ok?   

KT - have a nice day    any response from the Biaaatch - or did I miss that?   

Ale - hows everything going hun? No I didnt apply for the job, thanks for asking - you have a better memory than me   

Faith -   

Lolli -    fancy having a dream we all came to yours, hope it went well    hope DB settles sweetie   

Need some food advice please - am doing a Sunday lunch on Sunday (funnily enough   ) but never done one before, what do you cook, what meat and veg etc?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Zoe- work! Boo   only one more day of work after today for you this week! Yay  

Angel- How's you poppet?   I haven't sent the email to 'her' yet, waiting for the right moment  
Re your Sunday lunch on Sunday   if I were you I'd get one of those ready to roast meats with stuffing inside it and distructions on the packet   then put roast pots, roasted parsnips, carrots, peas, cauliflower, leeks with cheese sauce, Yorkshire puds, and gravy... Mmmm   Followed by a crumble/pie and custard   hope that helps?


----------



## Angel10

KT - thank you darling - any chance you could come cook it too     hows your day going? I know you will send your email when the time is right


----------



## Ale40

*Angel10 * - lunch for how many sweets?


----------



## Angel10

Ale - 7 hun - me and ds are sorted cos we are veggies


----------



## Ale40

Angel10 said:


> Ale - 7 hun - me and ds are sorted cos we are veggies


Humm... Make your lives easy and do a nice veggie for everyone then  I have done a vege lasgna in the past I found on waitrose website. I would serve that with a simple spinash and roast betroot salad - the beets you can buy boiled non-vinagery ones at Tesco's, slice them, wrap them in foil with garlic and your favorit herbs and roast them while cooking the lasagna away...

There you go:

Roasted Butternut Squash and Goats Cheese Lasagne
Total time: 1Hr 40mins approx 
Serves: 6 ( I would make 1.5 times what they recommend!)

Ingredients
for the roasted squash:
1 large butternut squash, about 1.2kg - 1.4kg
1 tablespoon olive oil
3/4 tsp fennel seeds
sprigs of fresh thyme
salt to season
freshly ground black pepper to season
light grating of nutmeg
1 scant tablespoon of chopped fresh sage leaves
1 large garlic clove chopped
Roast for 40 mins 180c or until cooked

extra filling ingredients 
1 leek
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion finely chopped
1 red pepper chopped
1 garlic clove chopped

225g - 350g fresh spinnach wilted, drained very well
175g - 200g goats cheese
fresh nutmeg
9 sheets of lasagne, little olive oil 
salt and pepper to season

for the bechamel sauce
1 ltr full fat milk
a few slices of carrot
small onion
sprigs of thyme
parsley stalks
9 peppercorns
150g cheddar cheese grated
25g - 50g grated parmesan
1 tablespoon chopped sage
freshly ground black pepper and salt to season

For the roux:
50g butter
50g flour

to assemble
65g cheddar cheese
25g parmesan
25g pine nuts

Method
1) Cut butternut squash into large wedges, place on a baking sheet and add all other ingredients for the squash and place in pre-heated oven 180c for 35-40 mins. Once cooked remove from oven and leave to cool. For the filling, finely chop the leek, onion and pepper. Heat a pan with olive oil and saute until translucent but not coloured, add garlic and rest of herbs and saute for about 1 minute. Set aside to cool.

2) Remove butternut squash from its skin into a bowl and mash down, add the leek, onion and pepper and mix together, taste for seasoning. Leave to one side until ready to assemble. Wash spinnach, then wilt in a pan and place in a colander to drain, press as much liquid as you can out and leave till cool.

3) To make the bechamel sauce, put the cold milk into a saucepan, with the onion, carrot, parsley stalks, peppercorns and thyme. Bring to the boil, simmer for 4-5 mins. remove from the heat and leave to infuse for 10 minutes. Whilst the milk is infusing make the roux: melt the butter, add the flour, combine and cook for for 2 minutes on a low heat stirring occasionally. To make the sauce Strain out the vegetables and herbs from the milk, bring the milk back to the boil, and whisk in the roux to thicken to a light coating consistency. Allow to bubble for 4-5 minutes. Season the salt and pepper, taste and correct seasoning if needed, then add the grated cheddar and parmesan and sage.

4) Bring a a large pan of salted water to boil with a little olive oil, cook the lasagne sheets as per packet instructions. Drain and cover with cold water to stop sticking together. You can now assemble the dish. Preheat the oven to 200oc (fan oven 180oc) Butter a 12" x 9" lasagne dish. Spoon a ladle of bechamel in to the dish and spread to coat the bottom. Place a single layer of lasagne sheets. Spread half the spinnach with a little grating of nutmeg, then half the butternut squash mixture, and half the goat cheese broken up, season with a little black pepper. Spread some bechamel on top, then lasagne sheets, spinnach, butternut squash sauce and remaining goats cheese and then lasagne. On the top make sure you have enough sauce to cover the sheets and then add the remaining cheeses and pine nuts.* Place in the oven and bake for about 30 mins, until golden. Allow to rest 
for 10 minutes before serving.

For deserve - fruit from the Turkish grocer (a few quiwis, strawberries, mango, plum), roughly chopped with your favourite ice cream.

Speaking of the devil, I fancy another go soon... Maybe when DH is back from the sky holidays


----------



## Angel10

Ale - WOW - Thank you, I am very impressed by the sounds of that    I hope you copy and pasted that hun    It all sounds delicious - thank you so much


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning matey peeps as Stavros would say - who remembers him!?

Being naughty posting as have got lots of work to get on with, so just a very quick one.


Faith, yes I've got the Uppa Baby Vista - it's fab    was good in the snow as well, it's the pram equivalent of an all-terrain vehicle.


Yes, KT and Lolli, E is 1 in two weeks but she's still my baby!!!  Am not doing an actual birthday party as I've too much on and she's too young to remember it anyway.  My Mum will be here visiting and my parents in law will also come over on the day, I've ordered a lovely cake for her in the shape of a yellow number 1 and some helium balloons as she loves them, and as she is mad about animals we will probably go to a little local farm that day.  Am looking forward to it.  


Zoe - yes work and the logistics of everything has been full on.  Not helped yesterday by my MIL waking the baby unintentionally when she went to the loo at 3am, she was then awake most of the night but fast asleep from 6-8am so I could not see her before I left for work and I don't get home until after she's gone to bed.  That was hard for us both   



Angel - is it a special occasion on Sunday?



Ale - nice recipe, might try that one myself!


----------



## Angel10

Afternoon 

Mrs R - how is it going at work? getting on ok I hope  dinner for my brother and family with mine and our mum - she is off to Oz next week for holiday and thought we should all get together, she will also be away for mine and my sil birthday, so kinda early celebration 

Oh where o where is everybody? you all got lost?


----------



## Ale40

I am lost in work


----------



## jack12

Hello all!!! How windy it is today!! think everyone must have blown away......its quiet on here xx


----------



## Ale40

I nearly was blown away while waiting for my bus


----------



## LadyKtcuddles




----------



## Ale40

Morning Bs & Bs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning Ale! How are you poppet?


----------



## Ale40

I am all right Kt - celebrating the end of January  

Just came back from my lunch break - via Zara


----------



## Angel10

hellooooo

Ale - lunch break - via Zara is ALWAYS a good plan   

KT - whotcha hun - whats uppppp


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

ale, glad you are celebrating the end of Jan  

kt, hope you are enjoying your visitor 

angel, hey! how's you?  

mrs rock, sad about the day you didn't see E, seems so unfair that we have to work doesn't it, hope that doesn't happen again soon


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all

Angel, work is ok thanks for asking.  Pretty full on and busy but ok.  Feels like I've never been away in some respects.  


Zoe, thanks, that was horrible not seeing her at all.  Am thinking about asking whether I can leave the office at 5pm and make up the time on my working from home days by doing a longer day then.  If I don't leave by 5 I don't get home before she goes to bed and that kills me.  Although on the other hand if I get there just before she goes to bed she cries when she sees me and has a bit of a meltdown because she's tired and she realises she's been missing me so maybe it's better not to see her cos then she goes to bed calmly.  What to do for the best!  Working is horrible


----------



## Ale40

Mrs Rock, this is really a hard scenario.  

Could you negotiate working from home a few hours per day (two or, hopefully, more) so you can stay together?


I have a colleague here who arrives at the office at 12 to stay with her 2-year old todler. She works from 12-5h30 at the offce and works a few more hours from home. My manager works from home on Fridays to stay with her 1-year old son.

Any chance of getting any similar to that on your workplace?


----------



## zoe25

ale, good ideas for mrs rock  

mrs rock, I was going to suggest similar, what if you could nip of at 4 or 4.30 instead of 5 It is soooo hard working, hopefully you will have routines (of a sort) figured out a bit better in a week or so (there's no preparing for how cack it is going back to work - sorry for the rest of you b&b's facing similar things soon but it really isn't easy, it does get less stressful after a while but it's still rubbish, must be better is you enjoy your job though as I don't at the moment which doesn't help! - oooh what a rant  )


right mum's at my house having had to buy her own milk because we ran out and I need to fly to collect little legs and pretent to be wide awake and everything when I get home


----------



## jack12

Yes, the thought of going back work scares me.  Ive gotta go back full time on nights at start of july, cant afford to be off any longer......oh for a year off!!!!! how lovely that would be. Shall be scared to death of bringing germs back home. Shall need a 'sheep dip' thingy at the front door to hop in before i see her in a morning. Trying not to worry too much just yet else it will ruin my time that i have got eh? NEEEEEEED to win the lottery, and even thats doubling in price soon!! Mrs Rock, Zoe, think you doing fab xxxxx


----------



## zoe25

Definitely dont think about the w word jack...you have loads of time yet (6 mths for me too) the sheep dip idea did tickle me though   how is the gorgeous connie and you doing anyway? x x


----------



## jack12

I am trying mate but its in back of the mind. Sheep dip?   shall become obsessed with hand washing im sure! Me and connie doing ok, cant beleive she is already seven weeks old today, its gone sooooooo fast. Health visitor coming tomorrow for 'late' 6week check. Hoping shes put some weight on as the breastfeeding still a stress, she doesnt drink for long and I worry she not getting enough nutrition. Otherwise am loving every minute. 

 TO ALL OF YOU XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!  

Ale- like ya thinking Hun! Celebrating the end of jan via Zara should be compulsory  

Angel- hi! What ya been doing lady?  

Zoe- yay! No more work this week!   hope you have a loverly time with your mum  

MrsRock-   sorry I have only just read back, aww must have been hard not seeing little E   the girls have had some good ideas re work if it's possible    loving the plans for her birthday Hun!  

Jack- hellooooo! 'sheep dip'   made me chuckle! Try not to think about W too much, enjoy every single moment with your beautiful little girl   Hope all is well with the HV today   

Lolli- how's you? And DB? Have you been busy busy?   

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs

It's *F  R  I  D  A  Y!!!*


----------



## Faithope

We are £814 lighter-drugs just paid for, £110 more than last time. Gonal F for definite this time too   no idea how to use the pen?? O well, not half as scared second time around   Just got to get on with it and pray that this is the one cos if not, we will stay as a small family of 3  

Anyway big hello to you all and thank crunchy it's friday!!


----------



## Ale40

Another step forward, Faith 

Faith gonal-f comes with quite detailed instructions on how to use it - with pictures. Been there, done that, I was feeling very much like you. Read the instructions as you need to prep the pen for the first shot. I also remember of looking up on youtube. It helped me loads.


----------



## jack12

wow faith its really happening!!! Am excited for you matey. Makes ya squirm at the price of the drugs but its gonna be worth it i just know!!  

Ale....hi to you, hows things? xx

Lolli..hows darcys teeth at the moment? she sleeping any better? 

Angel...I am here hun, sorry ive not been txin as much. Hopefully getting new phone next week so il send you updated connie piccy. You gonna cook that GORGEOUS recipe on sunday? xx

Mrs Rock...I agree, the 1st birthday sounds lovely. Am sure she will be spoilt rotten....and why not I say!!   

Well, HV came today, they dont half make ya worry if the baby isnt 'exactly' going textbook!! She asked me if I was tearful etc and to be honest I am. It is really hard to 'not' think of jack etc. She then asked me how long I 'mite' feel sad about it.....I replied 'forever'. How can she expect anything else? Doesnt mean I neglect connie. Made me angry!!! xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies   

full on busy with my mum, as usual with her visits  

faith, woo hoooo to the drugs, it's happening for the last time     

kt, hope you had a lovely time with your visitor too  

mrs rock, have I missed the birthday plans you mentioned or just forgotten   anyway  - yeay it's the weekend  

jack, oooh to your health visitor, what a ridiculous question to ask, I still feel sad about my mc nevermind everything you went through with jack - silly silly woman (and I'm being polite saying that!)

must fly, baby asleep, need to do a bit of lurvley housework and then hopefully be awake for the last part of silent witness - get my friday night


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend?  

Zoe- I'll miss my guest, he's been really lovely to have around   goes home this evening   I was trying to post a picture of my boys on ** yesterday but it wasn't happening (might try again ) I showed the boys the pic of Archie you put on ** having lunch and they got so excited when they saw it! Was so funny bless 'em  

Jack- your HVs seems a bit   most new mummys feel tearful even without what you have been through hunny    I suppose they have to ask though otherwise they wouldn't be doing their job properly    Big


----------



## BathBelle

Morning  

Kt, Have you been doing anything exciting with your house guest? Have the boys enjoyed having him around?

Zoe, Hope you having a fab time with your mum x

Jack,  Just ignore the HV comments hun. Like Kt says they have to do an assessment to check for pnd.   lol at your sheep dip  

Ale, So what did you buy from Zara? May try that recipe you posted  

Mrs Rock, Sorry that you didn't manage to get to see E the other day but I would do as the girls have suggested as see if you can finish work at 4/4:30pm and then do an hour or so catch up in the evening when she has gone to bed. What car seat did you get. I am thinking of keeping Ed rear-facing too   Yes I was thinking about non-medicated FET as I was still breastfeeding and I didn't respond well to the drugs last time, but my AFs are all over the place so I have now stopped feeding and have agreed with the clinic a different drugs protocol  

Angel, So what are you cooking today? If you wanted to do a roast then I would have suggested the same as Kt and get a couple of those pre-prepared roasting joints (M&S ones are good for future reference)  Have a lovely time x

Faith, Yay for getting the drugs. Looks as though we'll be cycle buddies  

Dial, So sorry that everything is such a struggle at the moment, if never rains but it pours hey     When do you see the geneticist? I really hope that he is able to shed some light and give you the positive news that you and G so deserve xxx

Aubergine, Lovely to see you   You are very good taking in your DHs brother. I hope it helps him  

Pray, How are you? Has the dialysis stopped now? And how exciting planning the move to Aus. Sorry I'm sure you've said before but what part are you thinking of moving to?

Lolli, Dreams can come true hunni       Have you booked your holiday to Portugal yet? Where and when are you going?

Hi to Rach, Claire, Henrch, Hennups, Jen, Dame, and all the other lovely B&Bs  

AFM - Brrr it's cold!!! Had a lovely time in Fueteventura. Arrived back last night.


----------



## lollipops

Bath belle - glad you had a nice holiday, did you enjoy Fuerteventura ? Did Ed cope ok with the flights? All the luck in the world for your next treatment xxxx

Jack - HV's are useless, every new mum is tearful and emotional & you have even more of a reason to be but your most certainly not in the wrong to feel that way at all. X

Dial - how are you Hun? Did u go and see the consultant or is that not yet?  I'm easily confused!!! I just hope your ok darling  

Ale - lovely to see your posts.  Not long until march  x

Kt - am pleased you have enjoyed your little guest ! House must seem quiet now ....although with your two cheeky boys I doubt that 

MrsR - I can only echo what the other girls say, might u be able to finish earlier 1 day a week, to give u enough time to see E and put her to bed? 

Faith - bloods taken and drugs at the ready!!! Eek, all here for you  keep up the positive PMA 

Angel - is today the big feast? I hope your ok, I hate cooking for other people I get stressed. But I imagine you to be a whizz in the kitchen!  

Zoe - how's little Archie ? Did u get the housework done !? I need to seriously dust, its my least fav thing to do. Yet I can happily Hoover all day long!!!!  

Oh got to dash, a little person is awake and I really mat get some jobs done today


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helloooo! 

Belle- glad you had a great holiday Hun! Wouldn't mind a bit of sunshiny heat myself   Didn't really do anything with our houseguest, he's busy doing school work and paying football   The boys have loved having him here, they are gonna miss him that's for sure! 

Lolli- How's you and DB?   i was quite sad to see our houseguest go yesterday    he was so good, brilliant with the boys, considering he's 16 he could have been a right little you know what!  


Off to WOD in a bit, so I'll pop back later! Xxxx


----------



## Ale40

Morning Bs & Bs!  

Just a short note to wish a good week to you all!  



Speak to you later,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

We're back! 

Just having some lunch   

Ale- hi hunny, how's it going? Are you approaching your last lot of drugs now?   

So where is everybody then  

I don't know if I updated you all on the boss scenario, but she asked me to send her keys back in an envelope she had sent me, she had only put 2 1st class stamps on it!!!!   not overly bright is she! Who sends keys back to the address that the keys belong too!!!! I sent them recorded delivery so I know when they get there and then I can't be accused of not sending them!!! I also sent THE email back to her, will be interesting to see if she sends one back!   as far as I'm concerned, as soon as I get my reference, that's that!


----------



## Ale40

Hi KT - I am glad you managed to put an end on it!

Thanks for asking about tx - it's getting quite close, but I don't think much of it...


----------



## Angel10

KT - the woman is sooooo stoopid   well done you for taking the sensible approach though. Do keep us updated hun - hows our little boys doing?   

Ale - have some baby dust     

Lolli - yes I was a tad stressed in the kitchen yesterday but my dh was brilliant and really helped out, and I have to say it was a success    how are you?   

Jack - hello my lovely, I know you will text when you can - always here for you   sorry your HV was so insensitive   


Sorry its brief - got alot going on here at the moment, an uncle dying from cancer, my sil's brother has been told he has a brain tumour, my step sons in a whole heap of trouble and feeling quite low in myself so sorry


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- looks like you're taking tx all in your stride Hun, good for you poppet  

Angel-   I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of that, must be full on stress and worry for you   always here to try and give you a little pick me up my lovely, big


----------



## Ale40

Thank you Angel and KT  

Angel - please feel no shame for what's going on in your heart and mind. These things are a lot to take, nobody in their right state of mind can't blame you for being brief or anything...

If there is anything practical we can do, ie. looking for information on palliative care or anything else, pretty please let us know. If there is something life thought me is that help comes from the most unexpected places


----------



## lollipops

Can't stop making dinner ...




Angel - oh gosh Hun, what an awful lot of bad news you have had    I'm so sorry to hear your family are going through a very tough time at the minute. Your bound to feel upset and distressed by all this ....... Like Ale sad if there's anything we can do?     




Will post girls, maybe tomorrow now as I plan on eating then going straight to bed! Xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Thank you my darlings    I'll be ok - things arent helped by dh never being here, he is helping out a friend of ours with decorating and I am struggling with it all alone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- you're not alone hunny, you have us!


----------



## Angel10

I know, but you know I'm not very good at asking for help


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- help is always on offer here for you my lovely   anything we can do to help, advice, anything, just take it poppet


----------



## Angel10

KT -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Here's a little      for you all!


----------



## Faithope

Good morning  

I am able to post cos I am waiting in for my drug's   Starting to feel real now. Haven't got my schedule through yet..

Had an awful migraine that came on suddenly yesterday afternoon, had lightening in my vision and had to go and sit somewhere quiet-an impossible task when you work in a primary school   and nowhere is dark either as the new building has lights that come on automatically when you enter the room  

Will catch up and be back   xxx


----------



## zoe25

HATE HATE HATE having to work   

will read back at lunchtime, just needed that quick rant


----------



## lollipops

Oh zoe    must be so hard for you right now    


Morning Katy - the suns out here too    what's happening today ?   


Faith - boo to the migraine but yeah! to the drugs arriving!!!!   


Angel - we are all here for you    talk to us!!!!   




I've got to wake a sleeping baby to take her to a free photoshoot at a baby group , honestly its like waking a sleeping beast, I'm scared!!!!


----------



## Ale40

*Angel * - Easy saying than done but to talk , all one needs is to start.  

Morning Bs & Bs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- hi Hun! Sorry you had a migraine, really not nice are they   yay for your drugs though, it's getting exciting!  

Zoe- oh darlin' big   has something happened Hun or just 'same sh!t different day'  

Ale- morning!


----------



## Faithope

Drugs are here   Big box with the chilled drugs, small box with the tablets/pesseries and sniffing spray in. All put away and ready to start, not long now


----------



## Ale40

Faithope said:


> Drugs are here  Big box with the chilled drugs, small box with the tablets/pesseries and sniffing spray in. All put away and ready to start, not long now


N  i  c  e


----------



## Faithope

My knicker draw looks like a pharmacy


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - awww hun, whats up?     

FIL has just been diagnosed with Dementia


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon,

Angel,   Sounds as though you are having a tough time at the moment. Please, please, please, let me know if there is anything I can do to help. I may not be on here much, but you can always get me on ******** or text or phone  

Faithope, Yay for the drugs arriving   How's the migraine now?

Ale, So where are you in your cycle at the moment? 

Kt, How are you today?

Zoe,  Boo to working  I go back on Monday  

Lolli, Hope the photoshoot went ok. Yes Ed is fine on flights. He's been on a few now. He will sleep for a good hour (which is unlike him) and the rest of the time I give him snacks to keep him occupied/quiet  

AFM - Had the dentist this morning   Thankfully no work needed


----------



## Angel10

Belle - thank you sweetheart - that means alot    Glad you didnt have any work at the dentist today, I went today thinking I needed a check up and was seen by the hygenist    so are you already to go with d/r next week?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- yep, not long now!  

Angel- oh hunny I'm so sorry   big big 

Belle- yay to no work needed at the dentist! I really have to go, and I know I need work too   suppose I better go and get a dentist first! Will put it on my long list of things to do


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies
Sorry to have been AWOL.  E has a nasty ear infection, which bizarrely began as vomiting on Sunday so I assumed at first that she had a stomach bug.  Last night I ended up taking her to the children's A&E which we are lucky to have locally as she had a raging temperature and she was extremely lethargic, never seen her like that before it scared me actually.  Anyhow, she has an ear infection and is in a lot of pain with it and still vomiting, they said babies do vomit with an ear infection and to keep trying to feed her, so as you can imagine lots of sick happening here and the washer and dryer going full pelt.  She is on antibiotics and gradually improving but it's been a long couple of days and I have had to take leave from work which is not ideal, but hey    I know what's more important, and it isn't work    


Angel - so sorry to hear about your FIL   


Faith - yay for drugs! (I think!)


Zoe - I feel your w pain


----------



## BathBelle

Angel, You're welcome hunni, I'm always here for you   As for DR next week, I haven't really thought about it. I go back to work next Monday so that is at the forefront of my mind at the moment. I'm just hoping AF stays away for at least another week, otherwise I will have to wait until day 21 to start  

Kt, Quick get yourself booked into an nhs dentist while treatment is still free! 

Mrs Rock, I hope that E gets better soon xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle I forgot to answer your question, we got the Be Safe rear facing isofix seat.  Not cheap but worth it.  She looks very comfy in it too.


----------



## BathBelle

Thanks Mrs Rock. Rear-facing seats aren't cheap are they   I need to find out which ones fit in my car.


----------



## jack12

hello everyone xx

Angel, so sorry to hear of all you are going thru. Keep strong.I will txt u later this evening hun xx

Zoe, boo to work...What are the people like that you work with? xx

Lolli....photoshoot? do we have a little model in the making?? Are your nites any better? xx

Belle? I had no idea you were doing tx again but Im made up for you and wish you lots of luck. xx

Faith, your tx is coming around soooo quickly. I always found getting the drugs scary yet exciting!!!  xxx

KT...hope you and the boys are ok? xx

Mrs Rock.... so sorry little E is so poorly, It is awful to see them suffering isnt it. You did right taking her to hospital and am glad shes on some treatment which will hopefully start improving her soon. And I agree, work is soooo down the scale when the little one is poorly. I used to get lots of ear infections when I was a baby and antibiotics always worked a treat. 

DP just gone to get us a fish supper, just fancied a 'pick me up'. It is sooooo cold here and extremely windy.....got heating on full...dreading the bill xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Just wanted to pop in and send Angel10 a big   
My dad was diagnosed  2 years ago if you need to chat hun please feel free to PM me honey

Faith yay for drugs arriving        

Hope everyones doing ok and staying warm, 

Donna


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

MrsRock- oh hunny, I'm sorry little E has been so poorly bless her   must have been such a worry for you Hun    I hope she gets better soon  

Belle- dentist is on my list for next week  

Jack- how was your fish supper last night?   and I know what you mean about the heating, our heating is oil and costs a small fortune to fill the tank at the moment   we go out, use other people's heating    

Angel-   you ok sweetie?  


Well I'm orf to lakeside today, need a little shopping fix


----------



## Faithope

*Donna Marie*  thanks hun 

Will do personals later but just popped on in my lunch break-I was taken out of my year 2 class this morning and was told to go and work in Foundation Stage-30 4 year olds and I am shattered  I loved it though 

Be back later xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon,

Faith, 30 x 4 year olds   No wonder you're shattered  

Kt, So what did you buy?  We NEED to know  

Jack, Forget the fish - I'm allergic to it but Mmm chip shop sausage in batter and chips Mmmm and a pineapple fritter Mmmmm.

Popped to the shops earlier as I wanted to get a new suit for work but didn't get one, just couldn't do it. I think I am still in denial about going back  Did buy some perfume though


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls, sorry I've been AWOL all gone a bit crazy here. It looks like we could be going to Oz as early as May   we have an immigration agent who is organising everything. We can only get visa's if we can find a health insurance company to cover us all. It looks like they have now found one. My cover will be a fortune but dh's work are happy to pay it ! We are going to rent our house just now. It is mad still can't believe it. I will keep reading and posting when I can but as you can imagine its a bit manic at the moment.

Angel - just wanted to send you a massive   so sorry about your FIL and all the other stuff you have got going on at the moment.  

Faith - got everything crossed for you Hun     

Belle - sending you lots of    for your tx. Sorry work is looming but hopefully not for long.

Kt - can't believe your gorgeous boys will be a year soon   were did that year go.

Mrs rock - hope E is feeling better  

Lolli - how is DB ? Hope she is on the mend too.

Zoe -   

Ale - not long until you start tx sending you lots of   

Have to go screaming baby !


----------



## Angel10

Donna Marie - thank you hun, that means alot - we did pick up a book today and hope to get some insight there, dh saw the dr today and she has requested some blood tests to see if he is likely to inherit it too    My fil is feeling a little panicky at the moment bless him, he lives alone so I totally understand why   

Pray - May      bloody hell love!


----------



## Angel10

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Angel, I'm here. Very quiet today isn't it? How are you today? 

Pray, Wow moving so soon   Good luck with all the planning. I'm sure you've said before but which part of Oz will you be going to?

AFM - DH working away tonight so I'm home alone. Ed is in bed asleep, I'm in my PJs, my dinner is in the oven and I'm having a lovely glass of red.  Bliss


----------



## Angel10

Belle - sounds like a perfect night    I am ok thanks -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girlies! 

Doesn't look like I've missed much chatter  

Pray- WOW! May! How amazing, it's just going to be brilliant! Thank god for the interweb hey we'll need every detail  

Belle- good for you getting some perfume, you deserve a little treat   I just bought books and clothes for the boys, made me happy though  

Angel-   hey you! What you been up to then my lovely? How ya holding up?  

Afm, we had a lovely day yesterday sadly ruined by a migraine in the evening   so early to bed, then up early this morning to drop the boys at my mums while I did the first half of my paediatric first aid course, felt like a zombie all day   just waiting for dh to come home


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

angel, so sorry sweetie for all the things you have going on at the moment, I hope dh gets his dr's stuff sorted soon so you can both support each other with everything else   

belle, glad you had a lush holiday and yeay to the perfume treat, why not! good luck for monday and dr'ing next week, all go isn't it  

kt, as long as you are happy with your shopping lady   bet the boys love the books too. oooh first half of the first aid course done, well done, did the boys enjoy the day with your mum (was she knackered afterwards   )

pray, yikes!!!! may is REALLY really soon, it'll be sooo nice though  

mrs rock, how is e doing now (and you) bless her being poorly  

lolli, hope you manage to get some naps in today  

jack, yeay to the chippy - and why not   some of the people I work with are lovely (some aren't  ) but I guess the main problem, apart from the obvious one of not wanting to leave little legs, my job just isn't interesting any more, totally changed while I was off and it wasn't that great before I left but the bills need paying and it's convinient.......... 

ale, how are you doing with your meds?? x

faithope, starting soon....is it saturday?? (I may well have just made that up though  )


----------



## zoe25

a week today ellen and lauren will be 1 and then a week tomorrow E will be 1 too so we'll have three 1 year old nieces!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel10

Hello lovelies   

Zoe - thanks for the hugs sweetie x scary to think how fast our little neices and nephews are growing up    sorry work is so pants for you though my lovely - shame bills still need paying huh    how is our gorgeous Archie doing?

KT - bad bad migraine    poor you darling, hope you are feeling better today - so when is the next half of the first aid course? hope you are getting on ok - as for buying things for your boys - that never changes, I still love shopping for my big boys   

Belle - booooo to your last day of maternity leave hun - try and enjoy the w/end though   

  everyone who is reading


----------



## jack12

evening ladies, hope everyone is ok!!!! Not much action on here today, everyone is busy I guess!! 

Angel....been thinking of you lots matey, hope you keeping ok and things not getting on top of you too much.   

Mrs Rock....how is little E? any better? xxxx

Zoe....hope work is ok, Try my trick and buy a lotto ticket, we just mite win and cud then stick two fingers up to work!!!!

AFM....have finally plucked up courage to be away from connie for an hour tomorrow, am treating myself and having my hair cut  DP will have to walk round the village while i relax. xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helloooooo! 

Zoe- yes thanks Hun, the boys had a lovely day with my mum, they were absolutely exhausted though bless them, mum coped really well too   How are you and your gorgeous little boy?  (apart from the horrible W that is)  

Angel- Hey darlin'   I'm good today thanks Hun, how's you my lovely?   the second half of my first aid is next Thursday   got to practice the recovery position, told dh and he thinks it would be a good idea if he was a naked casualty     cheeky thing asked me if I'd do CPR on him too   how roooooood!  

Jack- hey hunny! Good for you having a little pampering Hun, you deserve it   enjoy! My dh walked round the village with the boys the first time I left them too, and I was only in the dr for 20mins


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello I am baaaaack

Sorry for silence, it's been a bit of a week.  E has been very poorly indeed but happy to say she is now on the mend properly.  She now has has raging diarrhoea from the antibiotics so still busy getting her to neck dioralyte and washing things but she is feeling much better thank god.  Thank you for asking after her girls.  I only managed to get to work yesterday out of the whole week as she was too poorly to leave, but my new boss was lovely about it which is a major weight off my mind.  My MIL came and looked after her yesterday.  Although I think deep down I was still very anxious about everything as last night I had the worst ever anxiety dream about losing her somewhere and I didn't know where.  I cried about it when I woke up as it felt so real   


KT well done on the course.  I need to do a refresher, there's a local one I should sign up to but still haven't got round to it.  



Jack how did it go leaving Connie with DP?  Hopefully all good and you like your new hair!  I remember the first few times I left E for an hour with my MIL I had to fight the urge to run when I was on the way home just to get back to her sooner.  BTW I felt for you with that HV but I suppose they have to check on the state of mind of a new mum.  Like Zoe said I still feel sad about my early mcs and that is nothing to what you went through.  HVs can say daft things though.  At E's review at 10 months mine said "Why don't you try putting her on her front to encourage her to crawl".  No, really?  Put her on her front you say?  Well ok I'll give it a go!  DOH!  But when I was ranting to my mum, who is a social worker, she said don't be too harsh on the HV because I wouldn't believe the lack of knowledge and experience some parents have so they have to say the obvious things.  



Zoe I'm sorry your job has changed so much.  Horrible to be bored at work I know.  
3 one year olds eeek!  And Ed is one very soon after E as well isn't he?


Angel you have such a lot going on right now.  Hope you are ok   



Pray - May!!!!  How exciting!  And stressful!  But what an opportunity.  I hope it goes smoothly and you love it there.  Make sure you keep us up to date on the plans won't you?  Whereabouts will you be living?



Right I have to go and tidy my pigsty of a house, we have friends coming to stay this weekend.  We tried to gently put them off because of E being poorly but they weren't having it, hope they realise what they're in for    She's well enough now for us to have them here but not sure how relaxing a weekend they are going to have!


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls,


Sorry for not being on. Had a very poorly DB on my hands. Sickness and diarrhea that resulted in us taking her to A&E last night as she went all floppy and lethargic and was staring into space, she also wasnt wetting her nappies.Turns out she had a raging temperature, which i knew she had as I had been giving her calpol and stripping her off but apparently it can still escalate. Poor thing was burning up and throwing up and literally pouring out the other end too. We had to administer fluids every 5mins by syringe and they dose her with paracetomol and 3 hours later her temp dropped. She's been on dirolyte and water only for 36hrs now, she's really not herself bless her but thankfully the sickness stopped today and only 3 poo explosions so hoping to get her back onto watered down milk tomorrow. 

Anyway I've had 4 hours sleep over the past 2 nights do I'm exhausted, will do personals when I feel more human. Just thought i would keep u all in the loop.

MrsR - can sympathise with you on the diarrhea....horrible isn't it! hope E's better tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh my gosh Lolli, so similar, and even more scary in a younger baby.  Did they give her antibiotics as well?  Your week sounds just like mine. Hope DB bounces back ASAP


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi! 

MrsRock and lolli- big   to both you and your little girls, what a worry for you both! I'm so glad and releived they are both on the mend now   poor little loves   hope you both get a good nights sleep tonight too


----------



## pray4a+

Just catching up and OMG what a horrible scary week for Lolli & Mrs Rock so sorry poor DB & E have been so sick. It must have been awful   glad that they both seem to be on the mend. Sending big     to both girls and their mummy's.

I will try and get back to do proper personals tomorrow.

Nite nite girls.


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls.

Lolli and Mrs Rock, How scary for you both. Poor little princesses   Pleased that they both seem to be improving now though. 

xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Massive hugs  to *lolli and Mrs Rock* - DS was a very sick baby from 3 months until he was 18 months-constantley ill, coughs, colds, teething, temperatures, ear infection which nearly tipped me over the edge (it still haunts me today as I came close to losing it  ). I thought I was destined to have a sicky child. Well DS is NEVER ill now, the last time he vomited he was 7. The most he gets is a sniffle and that's it. So what I am trying to say is, things will get better  All I have to deal with now is him not getting hit by a car or breaking a bone


----------



## lollipops

Faith - thanks for that honey. DB is such a sickly child, always got a cold at least. But this stomach bug has been horrendous. Good to know she may not be a sickly child forever! Xxx


----------



## Angel10

Hello ladies   

Lolli - Oh hunni - you must have been worried sick about your darling daughter   I truly hope she is on the mend now. I know how worrying it can be, I thought I was going to loose my ds when he was 2 when he got salmanella poisoning in Spain - it was a dreadful time    big hugs darling    

Mrs R - and you too have been through it with little E - what a worry these precious babies are - try to ignore the dream if you can lovely, though I do know how real they can feel   

Belle - so you changed your avatar hun? is this little embie our lovely Ed or his potential sibling? hope all is on plan for fet   

KT - how you doing gorgeous? still chuckling about your cheekey dh and you practising the recovery position with him     

Jack - hope you managed to relax for a bit of pampering my lovely


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Angel, Yes the pic is Ed   Well I think it's him lol. I had 2 embryos put back and am convinced Ed was this hatching one   FET still on plan to have DR implant on Tuesday. How's you?


----------



## Angel10

Belle - well tuesday is a good day, its my birthday    I will send you lots of luck for that      I am ok thanks, had a one to one session with Wayne on Friday and he has helped me to priortize (sp!) better - When so much is going on I always forget about me and he helps me to see that I too am important and that putting me first isnt being selfish or stopping me from caring but making sure I take care of myself, does that make sense? it does to me    How you feeling about the W word tomorrow?


----------



## BathBelle

Angel, Yes it makes perfect sense hunni, and I couldn't agree more. You put so much effort into caring for others, you MUST make time for yourself   As for 'w' I have a big knot in my stomach and feel physically sick - I just want to run away  I know that once I get back into the swing of things we'll be fine but I'm going to miss my little boy so much. I think that the big thing for me is going to be the commute. Just before I went on maternity leave my office relocated to different premises in Bristol. It used to take me 5 minutes to get to and from work. Now in clear traffic it will take 40 mins, but the roads around there are never clear so I will be lucky if I make the journey in under an hour  I'm only in the office on Mondays and Fridays though so it could be worse. So what plans do you have for your birthday? I hope you are going to get spoilt


----------



## Angel10

Belle - ohhh sweetheart    I really feel for you, I know its going to be incredibly hard for you - shame the commute makes it a longer day too but look on the bright side with it being just 2days hun   Lets hope you have a chance to rant on here when it gets to you    tuesday dh is taking me to centre parcs for a spa afternoon - we enjoy it there and ds is going to be bringing home dominoes pizza nom nom nom


----------



## Mrs Rock

oooo Angel are you going to Elveden Forest, we went there when E was 12 weeks old and had such a nice break, the spa was fab, I had the best massage there


----------



## jack12

evening all!!!

Mrs Rock...hope your little E is feeling better. Your post bout hv and the crawling had me laughing out loud!!!Your mum is right tho, I suppose some people need LOTS of help as common sense doesnt come naturally to all eh? Did you get tidied up for your guests? I seem to be staying relatively tidy at the moment but could do with a mammoth hoovering session  oh the joys!!!! xxx

Lolli....poor darcy and poor you hun. It is awful to see your little one poorly, let alone coping on so little sleep. Hope you have a better night ahead my love xxxx

Belle...hello to you. How lovely the pic of your embie, so clear and so precious eh? Shall be thinking of you going back work hun, wish we could all win the lotto and stay at home. Hope it goes ok. xxx

Angel.....ohhhh birthday girlie!! center parcs sounds lovely. Have never been. Enjoy your pampering and pizza  xxxxx

KT...hey hun, DP walked round the village and went in tea rooms for a cuppa. I sat in the chair having me hair done and stressing out lol. Still, made me realise I can 'actually' leave her for an hour now and again xxx

Pray....hi to you....How are the gorgeous duo xxxxxx

Faith...Hows things going hun? How you feeling? xxxx

AFM well today, mum got me and connie out on the premise of a sunday roast at the local village Inn. I turned up to a pub full of family and friends for a 'post' baby shower. I cried me eyes out!!!! I have got my yummy mummy bag at last!!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*lolli* Glad that made you feel abit better 

*Angel*  I am thinking of you hun 

*Bathbelle*  I can understand the anxiety, I am sure you will be fine, once the first step is done 

*Mrs R* Slightly jealous you have had a massage-I have never had a professional one 

*Jack* Ah that's so lovely! How kind of your family to do that and what bag is it you got? I am feeling OK, bit numb about it all as I know what's coming 

AFM-I am slightly excited about turning 35 tomorrow  I have no idea what's happening.. One week left to enjoy all the naughty things and then cold turkey and mood swings


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - Wayne is so right ! You have to look after you too you are such a giving person with us all and with your family that I know it's hard to think of yourself but you deserve to be kind to you    enjoy your pampering day on Tuesday  

Jack - what a fantastic surprise   we need details of the bag   how is the gorgeous Connie ? 

Faith -   for tomorrow in case I don't get on. Can't wait to hear what your surprise is .

Belle - love the embie pic of Ed. It just reminds me how miraculous this whole process is. Bah to W, never heard of a DR implant but it sounds like a great idea.   for you. 

Afm - sorry everyone has been asking where in Oz we will be and I keep forgetting to say. We will be in Sydney . Just waiting for immigration agent to get things moving can't start making real plans till visas are sorted but frantically clearing out cupboards etc when I have a min. Mum will come for six weeks to help us settle and will then come back and try to make arrangements for her and my sis to come for the long term. We will rent our house in case we want to come back   twins are great so animated now babbling away and smiling ( most of the time)   

Sorry not posting much but am reading and keeping up with everyone's news


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening ladies!

Faith-   for tomorrow hunny   I'm not sure I'll get on tomorrow I'm out for the dy, so have a really lovely one! 

Angel- Good old Wayne!    

Belle- big   Poppet, I really hope your first day back is not as bad as you think  

MrsRock- How's you? Hope little E is ok?  

Lolli- just read **, poor little DB   can't believe she still so poorly bless her, have a   fr yourself too my lovely  

Jack- well done you, lovely to have thàt little bit of time to yourself   and what a  wonderful surprise! Lucky girl!  

Pray- oh Sydney! I'm even more jealous now!   we got married in Sydney and my sil and bil live there, I miss it so much   if we manage to get out there again, we'll look you up, nöw that would be a good ff meet wouldn't it?  

Sorry I've not been around, my sister is down so we've been busy, out tomorrow as well weather permiting, bloody snow


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

No idea where the time has gone!

Lolli, wow! Didn't realise quite how bad db had been, spookily enough a mum friend up here had just spent three days in hospital with her nine month old for the same thing, scary how fragile our precious ones can Be sometimes. Fingers crossed she will be on the mend soon x x

Mrs rock, so pleased e is getting better too and as for work   with a raspberry! Pleased you have an understanding boss, hope you had a good weekend with your visitors x x

Kt, hope you had a better visit with your sister this time, have fun tomorrow x x

Faithope, happy happy birthday for tomorrow, have a fabulous day x x

Angel, so pleased you had a good session with wonderful Wayne, hope you had a relatively good weekend x x

Pray, ooooh Sydney, this is all getting a bit real now, so your mum and sister are going to relocate too, that's wonderful (sure that's what I read earlier anyway) glad you are having such a lush time with Jessica and James too x x 

Belle, bags of luck for tomorrow, what a pain about the commute, think my commute is going to more than double next year too  anyway good luck ill be thinking of you x x

Jack, get you and your new hair  well done, feels weird not being with these little people doesn't it?  X x

I'm off on my travels to see my sister tomorrow, just me and Archie as dh has exams....flipping student!! But can't wait even though we won't have masses of time there as need to be in work Friday and had initially planned it so dh could come and be back for his work too....oh we'll, better than nothing and my niece and nephew have been counting down the sleeps for ages now :-D will really try to keep in touch but may be tricky until I'm back, we'll see x x x x


----------



## zoe25

Happy birthday faithope


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-      

Zoe- hey hunny! Hope you and Archie have a lovely time at your sisters! It's the same old same old with my sister   they are all loud, noisy, and hyper! My boys are so used to calm, and chilled that they actually looked scared and shocked sometimes Poor little bubbas    

Morning everyone!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Birthday Faithope


----------



## Ale40

Have a hell of a nice birthday Faith!


----------



## Faithope

Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Happy birthday Faithhope ! Hope you have a nice day planned! 


Still struggling with a poorly baby at the min. Will catch up properly when I can xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith -        hunny - hope you have a lovely lovely day


----------



## Ale40

*Belle* - All the best on your return to working life. 

*jack12 * - What a sensational turnaround! You are wonderful example of how our lives can change for better, no matter what.  That was so wonderful of your family and friends... 

*Faithope* - Enjoy the naughty week! Have little a glass for me 

*pray4a+* - Never been there, but Sydney sounds fantastic! Really excited the move is at the door, how amazing - I personally prefer things going that way rather than draggin on. Best of luck with everything in the tropics! 

*Angel10* - How are you sweets? 

*Kt* - Hello Hun! 

*Lolli and Mrs Rock* - Gosh, this sounds really scary. I really hope both DBs are on the mend by now...  

A big hello to you all 

Love,

Ale


----------



## jack12

helloooooo all!!! 

Faith, hope you are having a wonderful day hun, you deserve one!!!!! xxxx

Ale, thankyou for your kind words. It was a lovely day, one I genuinly thought I would'nt see. I thank god every day and know how very blessed I am.   big hugs to you hun xx

Well, me bag is one of them yummy mummy bags from john lewis, its the butterfly and cupcake one!!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Now then Jack, have you got a link?  Need to drool over your bag


----------



## jack12

mrs rock...lol, I can just about txt and email  DP had to put me photo of connie on lol!! If you go on john lewis site and type yummy mummy bag, it comes up. Hows Little E? XX


----------



## Mrs Rock

I it this one, you said cupcake and butterflies?

http://www.johnlewis.com/231281529/Product.aspx

I love that, what a fab present from your family and friends    

/links


----------



## jack12

oooooooooooooooh how clever are you, yes yes thats it  . thankyou hun, yes I am a lucky girl. xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

It is lush!

Oh and thank you for asking, E is much better.  Still rather explosive nappies but she is otherwise well again.  Getting a right temper on her actually, she wants to toddle around everywhere but she needs someone to help her balance while she does it, cue loads of  stroppy "ra ra wa wa wa" all the time which I think means "MUMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!  GET OVER HERE AND WALK ME AROUND!!"


----------



## jack12

sounds exhausting!!! connie too is explosive, green colour too  think its due to the immunisations she had friday, bless her. Glad E is much better, ya always know they improving when they get a temper and give you the runaround.... xxx


----------



## dialadink

Hi laydeeeez

Thought u would try to catch up but sooo much chatter! 

Faith -   from I have seen on ** u must be having a lush day - and so u should xx

Belle - hope its not been too bad today - how u feeling about this tx coming up? X

Kt - hello poppet - hope that sis of urs isn't driving u bonkers?! 
How is ur SD? X

Jack - just checked out the bag - very nice - bought a tear to my eye what ur wonderful love ones did for u. I'm chuffed to bits for ya!   

Pray - wow super exciting (and busy) times for u. It's gonna be amazing though. It's gonna be lovely too with ur family joining u out there - a brand new lifestyle for u all. Xx

Zoe - man eh? Ruining even the best laid plans! Bet u are having fun with ur family though. Xx

Big helloooo to all the b&b's I haven't mentioned. Sorry there is just too much for my Ickle brain to cope with


----------



## lollipops

Jack - you lucky devil! I wanted a yummy mummy bag but because we spent a small fortune on our pram, DH said no to the bag!!! Charming!   
What a lovely surprise from your friends and family, bet it made u quite emotional.   


MrsR - pleased E is better, I hope DB follows in her footsteps soon! Bless her wanting to get around! DB has temper tantrums too, usually when she can't reach something or I take something off her!   


Angel - how's tricks ? I can see you had a nice pre birthday lunch, was it nice? X


Kt - aha, your boys must looked bemused by the chaos at your sisters house   


Faith - I can see from ** your having a great day! Lots of nice things planned, lovely x


Oh drat, sickness alert, gotta go!


----------



## Angel10

Jack - ohhhh hun that bag is BOOTIFUL    you can carry that around with pride darlin'   

Lolli - Thanks hun, it was ok, not great - looking forward to me afternoon spa tomorrow more    sorry that things arent great in your house, however do you manage? have some hugs from me     

Mrs R - Sounds like little E is getting frustrated bless her, wanting to be on the move! glad she is recovering well   

KT - sorry you have more stress from your sister hun - can just imagine the boys looking bemused by all the chaos    have you had time to practice the recovery position yet?   

Ale - I am ok thanks for asking hun    how is everything with you??

Ohhh is that the time? I stopped in the middle of ironing, dont wanna be doing it tomorrow    be back laters


----------



## Angel10

Belle - I was just thinking about you while I was ironing and had to come back on and see how your first day went today hun? I hope it was ok and Ed was settled too - must have been very hard leaving him this morning -


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Lolli, Oh poor little DB. Have you taken her back to the GP or do they tell you to stay away?

Dial, Hi hunni, lovely to 'see' you. Have you had the appointment with the consultant yet?

Jack, How lovely of your family and friends to arrange the surprise party. Love the bag  

Ale, How are you?

Mrs Rock, Aww bless E walking around   Ed just cruises around the furniture. If I put my fingers out for him to hold he just grabs my arms and wants picking up lol.

Kt, Hope your sister and her kids don't scare the boys too much. Are they staying with you or at your mums?

Zoe, Have a lovely time with you sister and her children. 

Faithope, Happy Birthday    

Angel, Ohh sounds as though you have a lovely birthday planned and that your boys are looking after you  

Pray, Wow Sydney   I loved Manly beach when we visited a few years back  Fab that your Mum and sis can relocate too x

AFM - Well work not as bad as anticipated. I almost managed to do a full day   Apparently Ed didn't settle well this morning and only wanted his key worker but was fine by the afternoon - phew. Probably didn't help that he wouldn't eat his breakfast and only had a 15 min nap in the morning.  I met up with an old friend for lunch which was great catching up on all the gossip. DR implant tommorrow  

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Belle - Glad it went better than you thought, thats good to hear - and lots of        for tomorrow hun


----------



## Ale40

Best of luck tomorrow *Belle*


----------



## pray4a+

Faith -     hope you are having a lovely day.

Dial - lovely to here from you Hunni, have you had appointment with the geneticist yet ?

Belle - glad your first day was not to bad. Good luck with the implant.

Kt - can't believe you got married in Sydney ! that would be a fab ff meet up   hope your boys are not too traumatised by your niece & nephew.

Angel - hope you have a lovely day tomorrow  

Jack - love, love love the bag I have a boring I candy one to match the pram but really wanted a much more girly one but dh wanted the black one ! 

Lolli - sorry poor DB is still poorly, you must be shattered    

Ale - how are you? What is happening with tx 

Zoe - hope you have a lovely time with your sis.

Mrs Rock - sounds like E will soon be on the move, don't know if that will be worse you'll need eyes in the back of your head   

Doddy - not sure if you are still reading but think about you often and hope things are good with you.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel-      happy birthday my lovely! Hope you have a fantastic day  

Ale- hi hunny! How ya doin'?  

Jack- hey poppet! Lurrrrrve the yummy mummy bag!  

Mrsrock-   explosive nappies! Let's hope those stop soon!   little E will be running around before you know it    

Dial- hello beautiful!   lovely to see you!   how are you? Thanks for asking, SD is ßtill the same, hanging on bless him   

Lolli-   little DB is on the mend now poor luv  

Belle- good luck with the DR implant hunny   and I'm so glad W wasn't as bad as you antiçipated and bonus having a lovely lunch with your friend!   my sis stays with my mum, I can cope with zillions of things...just not them!!!!  

Pray- tell us how you are now poppet? Finished the dialysis? (sorry if you've already said and I missed it)  How are your beautiful little bubbas getting on?


----------



## Faithope

*angel*


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- sorry hunny I forgot to ask   did you have a lovely day yesterday? What did you get? We neeeeeed to know!


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I hope you had a lovely day too - and yes we neeeedddd to know what ya got    

KT - hows things today?   

Pray - thanks for the birthday wishes - how are YOU?   

I have to wait for dh to get up off a night shift before I can open anything - hmmmmmmm


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Tum tee Tum   hurry up mr angel!!! Angel neeeeeds to open prezzies! And we neeeed to know what she got!!!  

All good here thanks poppet!


----------



## Angel10

YAY he is up - I got luffly tulips (my favorite) vouchers to buy lots of stuff, champers amd chocolate -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mmmmmmm LUSH!!!  and off to the spa this afternoon?


----------



## Faithope

I got treated yesterday  I had a Boy charm for my pandora bracelet, a Jewerly box, a DAB radio for the kitchen and had a full English breakfast  On thursday DH is taking me for a meal and we are going to watch This Is 40 at the cinema-I get to wear my dress  I forgot that I start sniffing on thursday and that means either taking it with me or waiting until we get home 

*Angel* O champers  lucky lady you 

Big hello ladies


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- sounds like you had a lovely day Hun! some really lovely prezzies too   and you sound positive about starting tx on Thursday hunny, how ya feeling?


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Far too relaxed  I am already thinking about the HPT time-the fact that I don't want to do one and would rather have a figure from a blood test, rather than no line or a faint line that gives false hope  I have 3 scan dates 5th march, 13th march, 15th march, all at 8am  EC will be after 20th march, so just over 4 weeks to go 

I treated myself to this dress http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/dresses/black-ditsy-floral-print-belted-bandeau-maxi-dress-_272440209?productFind=search in the tall ladies version  it's lovely and very long (and there would be room for a bump  ) if I am ever to get one!

/links


----------



## Ale40

Happy birthday *Angel*!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- well relaxed is the way to go!   one step at a time though hunny   and good for you treating yourself, and why not I say! It's a lovely dress, you'll look gorgeous


----------



## jack12

eh up me ducks!!!!  

Angel.....   TO YOU!!!! Hope you have a fandabidozi day!! xx

Faith...you sound like you had a good day, and wot a lovely frock! xx

Well, am sat havin a 'hot' cuppa, just been a nice walk and ordered DP some valentines cupcakes for thursday.......hope he gives me one  ......ooooh, just read that back and realise that sounds cheeky!! hehe xxx  am guna cook him a full english too, how nice am I? wots everyone else gunna be up to? we know faith gunna be snoggin on back row at cinema  xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- hi hunny! Rare are the 'hot' cuppa moments aren't they   cup cakes sound lush     you are good cooking dp a full English too   we don't 'do' valentines as such, we exchange cards on the day but we always have a nice meal and much champers on the Saturday closest to it   are you doing pancakes tonight?


----------



## jack12

champers sounds good!!! Yea, me and connie have come up my parents tonite for a few pancakes....sugar and lemon for me!!! yum yum xxxxx


----------



## pray4a+

Angel -    lovely pressies from your boys and by now you will be enjoying your lovely spa treat. Hope you have had a fab day.

Faith - lovely pressies from your boys too and your dress is lush. Well done on trying to not stress this time 

Kt - Hope your sis & gang are not stressing you out too much. I'm doing ok thanks, off the dialysis but my kidneys are still rubbish so on strict diet and loads of pills. I get tired easily but am really doing ok. The twins are great Jessica is a dream sleeper but has developed a little madam temper the las few days and James is laid back and so chilled.

Jack - hope dp gives you one too on Thursday   sounds like you have a lovely day planned. Mum is going to babysit and we are going out for dinner. 

 to everyone else. X


----------



## BathBelle

Evening,

Angel, Happy Birthday     Hope you've enjoyed your day xx

Jack, We've no plans for valentines. May do something on the Saturday. You're very good cooking DP a full English. 

Kt, Your valentines seems similar to ours  

Faith, Sounds as though you had a nice day yesterday  

Ale, How are you?

Pray, Great that you are off the dialysis, but you take it easy. It must be difficut being so tired and looking after Jessica and James. Sounds as though they are doing fab    

AFM - Thank you for the good luck wishes for DR. The implant has been fitted and I am now on 3 norethisterone a day to bring on a bleed   

xx


----------



## jack12

belle, hows this implant work? I was always given norethisterone to delay my periods, hows it work to bring on A bleed? xxxx

Pray, glad you are off the dialysis. yes, bet the twins are getting real little personalities now eh? 

Just had a fair few pancakes and now full up lol xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Jack, The implant is put into my belly and releases the dr drug over the next few weeks   I've been given norethisterone as my AFs are all over the place as I've only just stopped breast feeding. I've been going anything upto 10 weeks without a AF so if they are waiting for my body they could be waiting for a very long time. I take it for 7 days and then will get a bleed


----------



## jack12

aaah, i see, wonder why they gave it me to stop mine   think breastfeeding delays periods too eh? Am wishing you all the best for  this tx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- glad you enjoyed ya pancakes   funnily enough I'm not keen on them, unless of course they're smothered in lots of chocolate   I try them every year though just to see  

Pray- yes you need to take it easy Hun, glad you're off the dialysis though, pills are a small price to pay I suppose   Aww bless James and Jessica love the different personalities, makes life interesting  
My sis has gone home today, was just a short visit, it's been very calm today  

Belle- bring on the bleed!!!   how long will it all take then, start to finish?


----------



## BathBelle

Jack, It will also work to delay AF but as soon as you stop taking it AF will arrive   

Kt, You don't like pancakes, are you mad  lol   If all goes to plan and my body responds this time to the drugs ET should be 23rd March, earliest test date will be 1st April    

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- I think I could quite possibly be just a little bonkers     OMG! 1st of April!!   well we'll be chucking the   your way!


----------



## dialadink

Belle. - sounds like the first hurdle (getting the implant in) is done, well done u. I've got everything tightly crossed for u and ur frosties. Ru planning to have two back again? Xx

Kt - what's this not liking pancakes malarkey? Defo  if u ask me - they r scrummy. Every year I say we will have them again during the year and we never do.... Must stick to that and try the choccy version  

Jack - ooh lucky dp getting his full English, got me fancying a bit of bacon n eggs now!  

Lolli - sorry to see db has been so poorly - I hope like faith said she is getting all the sickness out the way now when she won't recall much about it - she does seem to have had a rough ride bless her - big get well hugs from auntie dial! Xx  

Pray - made me so pleased to read how well ur doing now - I know the diet and pills routine is a pain in the wotsit but worth it to keep a healthy happy mummy! Bet u would struggle to find the time to keep up with all the dialysis for too long! Funny to hear that Jessica and James are developing their personalities - I still imagine them to be teeny weeny bubbas!   lol xx

Angel - hope u have had a lovely birthday. Any more pressies we neeeed to know about? Xx  

Ale - hey Hun, how's ur tx going, nearing the kick off yet? X

Mrs r - hope e is all better now?! I see from ** she is indicating a dog would be a welcome addition to the house   she knows what she wants that little lady!  

Afm, to everyone who asked - no, we haven't seen the geneticist yet, waiting for the appt at GOSH for that. 
Think we r getting our heads round things and have kind of decided we will do another cycle - well, I've got a big bag of drugs from one of my consultants already, so I guess that's a good indication I will pluck up the courage. 
I know I would regret it if we gave up now, but I have to admit to being a little scared.  
The odds are not really in our favour, so we will take on board what the geneticist says, add that to the high nk cells, high e2 and factor v Leiden and   for a miracle. 

Anyway, I know I'm not around much these days - but I do miss u and think of u all often. 

Lots of love n stuff 

Dial xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hello beautiful beautiful lady   we miss you too poppet   I totally understand you feeling scared, it must feel like a huge leap of faith   We'll be right here for you sweetie,   for your little miracle when you are ready for the go, love you too sweetie, look after each other


----------



## dialadink

Thank you Mrs P.


----------



## Faithope

*dial*     You will find the strength hun, we are amazing ladies   It's lovely to see you posting xxx


----------



## jack12

you are ALL amazing, ya need to tell yaself now and again. brave and strong xxx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - such huge hugs coming your way  I really admire you hun, you can do this and know doubt your both scared but you should both most certainly try again if its what u both want, you have come too close to give up or look back with regrets  you have both been through such a ****ty year last year, I'm hoping 2013 is a completely new slate and your luck certainly has to change now, its long overdo  think your amazing Lisa, a beautiful person inside and out and I have a strong feeling that good things are coming your way hun   


Angel - glad to read you had a lovely gubley birthday & nice spa   that sheep card on ******** was really cool, I've never seen a card like that before!  

Faith - and you too got spoilt rotten, and rightly so! Love the dress! Enjoy the cinemas with your man  

Belle - wow its all systems go for you! Really hope you have a nice smooth cycle, lots of luck for your frosties!  


Can't stop , sorry yet again its fleeting.....still have a poorly baby. But I have told her she has her very special Aunties coming to see her soon so she best buck her ideas up and have a nice long stint of being fit & well !


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning you lovely lot!  

Lolli- you'll have to give DB lots of get well auntie cuddles from us all   hope it doesnt linger so long with your dh  


We're off out for lunch with my bestie today, little bit of shopping first though


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ooof girls I have been struggling a bit.  This last 10 days has really taken it out of me.  E being so ill and having to juggle with work, and having the in laws round all the time, they've been helping us out but  I feel I'm seeing too much of them    They and my Mum are both coming for the weekend for her birthday as well.  

Now I have got a sore throat and a cold and last night E had a 2 hour full on screaming fit as though she was in pain, it was awful as she never cries that way normally and I couldn't soothe her.  I gave her calpol and when that didn;t work, nurofen, and called the Dr as was worried it could be her ear infection returning.  By the time the Dr called back at 1 am she had finally settled and this morning she seems ok so I am completely baffled and just feel so worn out by all the effort and worry.  I've just driven her to nursery for the first time in 10 days as she hasn't been able to go whilst ill, she didn;t seem too keen when I dropped her off AND I forgot to take her bag with her dummies and teddy in it.  The staff luckily already had one of her dummies left from another day so can use that - I hope it is clean!  Everything just seems like such hard work atm.  

Sorry for the moaning!  I don't think I have really ever felt like this before, I think I need a break.  And I was so happy yesterday because E has started talking, now feel wrecked all over again!!

Sorry for the humungous moan, just needed to let that out


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- oh my darling   you moan away hunny, you must be absolutely exhausted with all that going on and the worry of poor little E being poorly, awful when they can't tell you exactly what's wrong bless them   I'm glad she's woken up ok today though hunny, and I'm sure the staff at the nursery will manage. Any chance of you getting away sometime soon? Even if it's just for a long weekend?   maybe look to book a summer break, at least give you something to look forward to


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks KT.  I would like to book a break but money is quite tight due to the cost of tx.  Am hopeful of finding something affordable though, thinking of maybe a long weekend somewhere like Weymouth maybe?

Am frustrated too cos last week we were meant to have our follow up at ARGC to plan FET for March but we had to cancel as E was sick and now they are giving us radio silence about another appointment, so bloody irritating.  

I feel better for letting all that out.  I hate to complain as I know how lucky I am to have E.  Things just been a bit tricky lately that's all.


----------



## lollipops

MrsR. - let it all out, always better out than in . You've had a stressful few days and its natural for it to get on top of you   If it helps I often feel run down. It's not easy looking after a baby and uou have work thrown into the mix too! Don't be hard on yourself. I bet little E will be having a great time at nursery now. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! happy valentines  

Early one for me, well kind of an up all night one really   the boys are full of snot bless them and I've got to get them over to mums this morning as its the last day of first aid today  

Mrsrock- how was E yesterday hunny?   I think a long weekend away would be lovely   and keep pestering ARCG too, after all, you're paying them! I can see how bloody annoying that can be   Hope you manage to get somewhere with them  

Lolli- how's little DB today Hun, any better?   Have you managed to get out and about? don't want you going stir crazy!  

Angel- how are you hunny?   how was the rest of your birthday? Did you enjoy the spa hunny?  

Belle- how are you today Hun? Little Ed ok?  

Faith- good luck today sweetheart! We're right with you Hun!   Enjoy the cinema tonight!  

Ale- how are you poppet?  

Jack- how are you and little Connie?  

Zoe- you ok my lovely? How's 'things'? Is it today you're back from your sisters? Did you have a nice time?  

Dial- just huge   for you gorgeous  

Doddy- missing you poppet  

Big hello to everyone else if you're reading!


----------



## Angel10

KT - was thinking today was the last day - hope you get on ok hun and pass with flying colours    and yes I had a lovely birthday thank you - the Aqua Sauna at Centre Parcs was as lush as ever, had some family and friends over in the evening - just a little disappointed my Dad didnt come and see me, seems his partner had other plans for him with his 'other' family    quite upsetting really, especially as he knows my Mum is in Australia at the moment - and he wrote some sh*t about me being no 1 daughter in my birthday card    hmmmm I am sounding bitter arent I   

Mrs R - have some hugs hunny   glad you can air things on here, hope you are feeling brighter soon   

 hi everyone else


----------



## jack12

HAPPY VALENTINES TO ALL OF YOU BEAUTIFUL LADIES!!!!!! XXX


----------



## Faithope

*KT*  Thank you, it means a lot  1st sniff done 

Hello everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faithope good luck!  Always feels like a big milestone that first sniff doesn't it.


Angel glad you had a good birthday but sorry about your Dad.  My family make me feel a bit like that sometimes and there's no 'other family' involved.  For instance, I have worked 3.5 days per week instead of full time since 2010 when I didn't recover as well from my back surgery as we hoped I would.  It's been a long drawn out process of recovery and I now rely on pain management.  All of which has been explained to my parents over the years of course.  My Mum the other day "Why aren't you in work every day?"  "Er cos I've worked part time for the last 3 years" "Oh, do you work part time? well I never knew that.  Why's that then?"  me - "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!"  So what I am trying to say is, parents eh!!


KT sorry you had a sleepless night.  Hope the second day is good.  



Jack Happy Valentine's to you too   



Lollipops thank you for understanding.  For what it's worth I think you are actually Superwoman in disguise.



Well feeling much brighter ladies, it's amazing what a full night's sleep can do.  And I have baked cakes for the first ever time in my life and they are edible so I am chuffed    Got 4 babies coming round this pm in honour of E's birthday this weekend so I made them from a baby friendly recipe, still seems to be ton of chocolate and sugar though.  Will be E's first ever chocolate!


Hi, Belle, Dial, Zoe, Pray, anyone I've missed xxxxx


----------



## Ale40

Have a wonderful Valentines Bs & Bs!!  

    

I am a bit busy again, but I hope I'll be able to read back catch up as soon as I can 

Love, 

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Ale Happy Valentine's Day!  Didn't mean to miss you out above sorry!!


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon Girls,

Happy Valentines  

Faith, Yay for the first sniff   

Kt, Good luck for the course today, do you have to take an exam at the end or is it just an attendance thing?

Angel, Pleased you had a nice birthday despite your Dad not visiting you   You know what men are like hun, he probably didn't think that you would've liked to seen him.  

Ale, So where in your cycle are you? I didn't think we were that far apart  

Zoe, Gutted I missed you today  

Mrs R, Sorry that you've been feeling a bit low with everything going on   Yay for the cakes. Ed's cake is coming from M&S   

Dial,   I too am   that you get your little miracle. I understand you must be scared but you've got the best help now   Have you got the secretary's number for your consultant at GOSH? Keep on their case   You asked how many embryos I am having put back, well now I am officially 'old' and because I've had so many failed treatments, I meet the criteria of having 3 put back   but we're sticking with 2  

Lolli, How's DB?

Jack, How was the full english? Did DP appreciate it?

Pray, How's the moving plans?

Claire, Not sure if you are still reading but hello if you are  

Hello to all of the other lovely B&Bs.

What dates is Jen's girls birthdays? Is it tommorrow?

AFM - Gutted, Emerald and Zoe were meeting today but I couldn't make it as too much work to do    Also DR drugs are already working -  I feel absolutely rotten. I'm looking forward to Ed's nap time this afternoon as I am definitely having a cheeky snooze with him


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Angel- glad you had a lovely time on your birthday even though your dad was absent    I totally get how you feel hunny, big   

Jack-  

Faith- well done Hun! ...and your off...  

Mrsrock- oh we'll done you baking cakes!   hope you and E enjoyed your afternoon?  Can't believe she's 1 this weekend!    

Ale-   

Belle- Oh hunny, sorry you feel pants already   Big   and such a shame you missed emerald and Zoe  too  bloody W just gets in the way of everything doesn't it?   and there's no exam on the peadiatric first aid, although they are going to introduce an exam to the course soon as we did some test papers, you're assessed as you go along, but yes you also have to have been there for the 12 hours  

So, I passed! And I have to say it feels good having my pediatric first aid again, especially with my 2 little nutters   
As you can see, I'm awake! Stuck underneath 2 VERY snotty boys poor bubbas, there seems to be a pattern though...everytime we see my sister and nephews, the boys get a cold   this one does seem to be a particularly nasty one though  

I hope you all enjoyed your valentines day/evening!


----------



## Ale40

Morning my lovelies   
  


Gosh, we ate so much last night. Valentines dinner at the Le Portes des Indes was brilliant, but was huuuuugggggeee  

Catch ya laters,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Morning Girls,

Kt, Oh my you were up early. Hope you managed to get some sleep and really hope the boys get better soon. 

Ale, Pleased you enjoyed your meal out. So what did you have? We are having a M&S valentines meal tonight  

AFM - At work   It's so hot in here the chocolate mousse (sp?) in my lunch box melted  

xx


----------



## lollipops

Morning all, 




My baby is well again - hurrah!!!!      Its been quite possibly the most tiring,draining week - she really was a very poorly moo indeed.


My thoughts are with my fertility friend who's baby has just had a huge operation to remove her tumour, she's in intensive care at the minute. Poor darling baby...she's got more chemo to endure and soon she will get the results as to whether the cancer has spread and what grade and exact type of cancer she has. My eye well up every time she tells me about her darling daughter. Poor babies in so much pain and said her first word whilst in the recovery room  - muma    poor sweetheart was calling for her mummy    please all say a prayer for her brave little warrior princess, its at times like this I count my blessings more than ever. I doubt there's a god up the when something so pure and innocent is fighting something so cruel but what else can you do but pray that someone up there is watching over her baby....


Anyway, sorry for no personals I am finally able to get out the house today as DB is lurgy free ( just need her to wake up from her nap now!!!) so I'm off to see friend. Will do personals tonight or tomorrow. 


Love you all x


----------



## zoe25

just lost a post, knew I should have copied it before I pressed post!!!! 

will be back as soon as I can x x x


----------



## Faithope

*zoe* Ah bless, lovely photos 

*KT*  and well done for completing the 1st aid course-they are invaluable 

*bathbelle* Hope work is going OK hun, I hope you didn't throw that mousse away 

*lollipops* YAY!! That's great that DB is well again 

*Ale* So what did you have to eat?

*Mrs Rock* Hope E enjoys her first taste of chocolate  How are you doing?

*Jack* How's you and Connie doing? 

*Angel* Hey missus, how are you?

*Dial* Thanks for your text hun  Think of you lot's x

*Doddy*  

AFM I had 2 glasses of wine yesterday and boy did I pay the price-throbbing headache just before we went to the cinema, went straight to bed when I got home at 9.30pm, poor DH never got his dessert  

Drinking lots of water today  but feeling fuzzy headed already, amazing that each time I do TX, it effects me quicker and quicker..

Also I appear to be having an cycle with no Ovulation  I normally have EWCM by day 20, nothing, my cervix is very high up and I have normal wet CM..I had what felt like AF pains 5 days ago. Odd.


----------



## dialadink

My goodness, I just don't seem to find the time to post... Don't know how u yummy mummies keep up! 

Here goes:

Faith - gotta keep the fluids up or the dehydration headaches r a nightmare.. Tut tut on the wine, that's just gonna dehydrate u more but I can understand the wanting of a couple of glasses for valentines. Glad u managed to have a nice time with Dh despite the head and early night.  

Lolli - yay a healthy db AND escaping the house. Bet u have been going stir crazy. How is Dh now? And how is the little warrior princess? So sad for one so tiny and precious to be facing so much pain.   what a crazy mixed up world huh?!?! Xxx

Kt - well done finishing ur training, so what now on the childminding front? 
How r the boys' colds? Hope u haven't caught it.
Thanks for all ur kt cuddles. They r just the best  

Zoe - photos are fab. Looks like u had an amazing time. Archie is looking so grown up bless him. X

Belle - bless u being all wiped out with the down reg - must be working its magic though eh? 
As for three embies   now that would be brave! 2 seems much more doable. Lol 
I think u asked if I have my consultants secretary's details, and I don't - might try to chase up the referral this week though - that's if I ever find some time!  

Angel - glad u enjoyed ur birthday despite ur dad not being around. Honestly families drive u crackers don't they?!?!  

Ale - u will have to update me where u r at in ur tx... Have u stopped the pills yet? I'm so out of touch!  

Mrs r - ooh mad that e is one this weekend. Hope she has an amazing time - and most of all enjoys her first sample of the lushness that is chocolate - now that's a milestone in itself.  

Jack - did dp enjoy his brekkie? Did u both have a nice valentines? X

Massive hugs to all the other beautiful b and bs lurking or posting. 
What have u all got planned for the weekend? 

Afm, I just seem to feel so busy all the time - not sure why. Good for making time pass quickly though - not that ism wishing my life away


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning peeps!  Can't sleep again, think I am excited about E's birthday.....today!!  


Zoe, love the pics,  you can really see the family resemblance between Archie and his cousins

KT I hope the boys are feeling a bit better?


Lollipops so glad to hear DB is well again.  Thoughts are with your FF's baby.  I nearly cried reading about her first word   


Dial it's so nice to hear from you.  I'm glad you are keeping busy, I hope things re getting easier.  Did you have a lovely Valentine's?


Faith glad you had a nice night out but yes, those DR headaches are a killer aren't they.


My cakes went down well thanks.  I had two and they really were nice, I was amazed.  I guess Annabel Karmel recipes are even Mrs Rock-proof!  E seemed quite excited by the taste but she didn't eat much of it, clearly the child has a lot more self restraint than her mother   .  We had our Valentine's night tonight, as my Mum is here for the weekend to babysit so we went out for a lovely meal in a posh place locally, really enjoyed it.  And enjoyed it an awful lot more than the night I spent in hospital this time last year at 41+ 3 waiting to be induced!!  I can't believe E has started talking just in time for her birthday, I am so excited.  She now says "woof", "mama", "daddy", "gone", "no", and "big door", meaning the kitchen door  - my Mum got her saying that last one, no idea why!


----------



## dialadink

Happy 1st Birthday to Emilia. How wonderful that E is chattering away now too. It all seems so amazing to me.  
I had a lovely valentines thank you mrs r. We decided to stay in with a take away, movie and snuggles together on the sofa and it was really nice. 

Ooh I'm feeling very lazy today (physically). I really can't be bothered to get out of bed, but mentally I'm doing overtime thinking of all the stuff I want to get done today.... Hmmm, is it mind over matter or will the snugly warm bed win


----------



## pray4a+

happy birthday Little Miss Emilia. Hope you have a lovely day with your gorgeous girl Mrs Rock.

Morning Dial, your awake early for a Saturday! I would enjoy a nice lazy morning in bed and get your jobs done this afternoon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SPECIAL LITTLE LADY E!        hope you all have a fantastic day! 

Mrsrock- a little chatterbox you have there! No stopping her now  

Lolli- YAY! to having a well baby again!   I'm so gad she's ok now, poor little sausage   
Sending tons of   for your friends little girl too  

Ale- sounds like you had a lush valentines,  I think we can safely say its one of those days in the year that you are allowed to over indulge    

Zoe- hey gorgeous!  

Belle- boo to your chocolate moose melting, that's just wrong!   how are you feeling today?  

Faith- Keep drinking thy water Hun!  

Dial- Hey beautiful!   the boys 'seem' to be a bit better today thanks,  S had a really high temperature last night but nothing nurofen couldn't sort out   restless night again so they were in with me   and yes I've got it too but it's not so bad   
And I say treat yourself to a lazy day!     

Pray- morning poppet!  

Angel- you ok sweetie?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial cont...  silly me   I've got to do some research on childminders in my area to see what the demand is etc, then apply for a grant to do the course, gonna have to start pestering people though as all the people I've contacted so far seem to be on a go slow!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - sounds like some people need a rocket up their  
Boo to having the lurgy too, good job u r female or it could totally wipe u out!  

Pray - how's things? What ru and the gorgeous J&J up to?  

Have been having a lazy ish one... Catch up tv whilst in me pjs, but I have managed to do a load of washing and about to pop in another one... But don't wanna overdo it and peak too soon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- The problem with washing...it turns into ironing!   although it does look like a good washing day! We might pop out for a walk later if it stays nice like this, got to replenish calpol & nurofen stocks first


----------



## Faithope

to Emilia 

*KT* I was determined to become a childminder but after doing the flat out and then thinking about what will happen work wise with a baby (   ) I have decided to wait. I will have a year mat leave and return part time for a day or 2 days a week so DH has time with baby/babies  Just pray it works    

*dial*  well done you for having a lazy day 

*Mrs R* Enjoy your special day too hun


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls, Dh has taken the twins out for a walk so I have 5mins to catch up.

Dial - sounds like a perfect saturday morning, pj's and telly  

Kt - great news you've passsed the first aid   pants that everything else is slow   hope the boys are starting to feel better.

Faith - glad you have got the sniffing going hope the next few weeks are not too stressful    

Lolli - So glad DB is feeling better. Can't stop thinking about your friend and her poor baby. It is so sad that they have to go through this. i will be    for them every day.

Angel - sounds like you had a lovely birthday   to your dad though.

Ale - valitines dinner sounds lush, when do you start your tx ?

Belle - sorry W is pants   keeping everything crossed for your tx   

Zoe - loving your photos, can't believe how big archie is getting and looks like he was having loads of fun with his cousins. Hope you had a lovely break.

Jack - hi hunni, how is connie ? how is the new haircut ?

Mrs Rock - hope you are having a great day with E. Are you having family over. I know you were having some friends round. Well done on the cake by the way, I have never been able to bake ! sorry you had a rough week hope this one is better.

Doddy - we miss you   

Afm - no more news at the moment they are still trying to sort out medical insurance so things at a bit of a standstill at the moment. Had a nice meal out for valentine's nothing fancy but nice to be just the 2 of us.


----------



## BathBelle

I know I've already said it on **, but just quickly popping on to say        to Emilia. 

Will be back tomorrow with personals.

 and   to all xxx


----------



## Faithope

*pray* DH and I watch 'Wanted Down Under' and we often wonder if we could do it..not much call for TA's and bookie managers to get visas 

AFM-I have yet another headache-I am drinking 2L of fluid, no tea (probabley withdrawal)


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!


Thank you all for your lovely birthday wishes for E           

We had a really good birthday weekend and she loved having all the fuss from her grandparents and seems to like all her presents.  We took her out on her trike yesterday, started off in the garden then went round the block, she was on it for about half an hour before she got fed up and DH carried her back.  Thanks KT for finding those trikes!

I really felt quite emotional about the whole thing, funnily enough especially the night before her birthday, remembering back a year.  And found it mind boggling really to see her on her trike like a proper little person, thinking of her on that same day last year in the carrycot of her pram, how fast they grow!


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

Can I ask a question? I am CD25 and have been sniffing for 5 days now-this morning I had tons of EWCM and ovulation usually follows 3 days later. Will the spray stop this ovulation and will I get a bleed in time for my scan in 2 weeks time??


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon girls,

Faith, Not sure if you still ov when DRing but I have quite often cycled with girls who fall pg when DRing so I guess it may be possible   How soon after you ov do you bleed? It may be a little tight with the scan.  At my clinic you get scanned on day 1 or 2 (you just phone up when AF starts), although it would appear that a FET cycle is different and they only do baseline scans on a Thursday for a FET  When is you scan booked for? Really hope AF makes an appearance before then.

Mrs Rock, Pleased E had a lovely birthday. It amazing how fast they grow up isn't it? 

Pray, I would imagine sorting out medical insurance for you would be quite tricky (and expensive   although I guess the expense isn't too worrying if DHs company are paying  ). How are Jessica and James?

Dial, Definitely chase up your referral. A friend of mine was waiting for a consultant there to review something and she has had to keep chasing them up   

Kt, How's you and those gorgeous boys?

Lolli, Please DB is on the mend. So sad about your friends baby   How is she?

Angel, You okay? You've gone very quiet    

 and   to all of the other B&Bs.

AFM - Last day of norethisterone today    Really hoping that AF arrives before this Thursday so I can be scanned this week rather than next.


----------



## pray4a+

Belle - your tx seems to be going really fast   sure it's not for you ! When do you hope to have your transfer ? Yes medical insurance for me is proving to be a problem. They are sure the will be able to get some it will just be really expensive but as you said dh's company are paying so I'm not too worried   J&J are great thanks they have just started to notice that each other exist and laugh at each other it's so cute  

Mrs Rock - sounds like you had a lovely weekend. This year has gone so fast, can't believe it.

Faith - sorry not much help from me but like belle I have heard of people getting pregnant while dr so guess you can


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith, if you are on CD 25 wouldn't you have ov'ed already this cycle?  I often get cm towards the end of a cycle as well so it might not mean another ov is coming.  

I have finally manged to get a date for my follow up from ARGC, Friday 1 March.  Thank goodness as I was getting really frustrated with them.    If my cycle plays ball I still might be in time to have unmedicated FET in March, I hope so but my cycles are still being a bit weird since my mc.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* No hun-I have long cycles (35 days usually) and have ovulated this late many a times  just not on a IVF cycle.. O poo

*Bathbelle* I bleed 14 days after ovulation so we are talking about the same day as scan day  I should be injecting on 6th March 

*pray* I have heard that too, never me though 

I will see how things go-if I get ovulation pains then I will ring the clinic, this cycle has not started well for me


----------



## BathBelle

Faith, I have really long cycles, normally 35 ish days, thats why I don't like to DR, or start to DR on Day 21, I don't see the point as you have to DR forever   Can you do an ovulation test then you will get a rough idea of when AF will be due.  My clinic like to scan on Day 1 so hopefully if AF due on same day as scan it will be just perfect timing   If you start stimms injecting on 6th, by my calculations, we'll be having ET the same week   We can go   together  

Mrs Rock, Yay finally for getting your appointment through!!! Looks like we could be cycling together too  

Pray, I think ET will be around 23rd March, although if AF arrives before Thursday it will be a week earlier, but it also depends on whether I respond to the next lot of drugs. Last time I did a FET I didn't so it took forever to build my lining, but this time they are giving me a higher dose so fingers crossed   That is sooooo cute about Jessica and James, I bet you spend ages watching them laughing at each other 

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I really don't have any answers I'm afraid but sending u lots of   
Why do u feel the cycle isn't starting well Hun? Remember to keep up that PMA. 
Hope the headaches r better?!?  

Belle - I feel like ur tx I flying by too, but I'm sure it doesn't feel that way to u. 
Fingers crossed u get ur scan squeezed in this week. Looks like a few of u will be cycling together which is lovely. 
Thanks for the advice about GOSH, I think I will give them a call 2 morrow  

Pray - good job dh's work r paying the insurance, r they doing the leg work finding and sorting things for u?! 
Lovely to imagine j&j giggling at each other, must be wonderful.  

Mrs r - I imagine E's birthday was a huge milestone for u. Glad u all enjoyed it. 
Sorry to read ur cycles still a bit off, I think a mmc takes a bit longer to get back to normal. 
Still, pleased u have ur f/up sorted, and on my birthday too- hope it brings some positive options/ news for the next cycle. Do u think u might do immense tx this time around?   xx


----------



## Faithope

*bathbelle* that sounds good  xx

*dial* I seem to be getting headaches every evening-I am drinking my own body weight in water  I am surprised I haven't drowned!! I am low because my schedule hasn't turned up, I am ovulating and I feel rubbish already 

I might ring the clinic for reassurance tomorrow


----------



## dialadink

Faith - sounds like the dr is taking its tool already, but here's   it's a good sign. Maybe giving ur clinic a call will put ur mind at rest. Big hugs  

Well it might be sunny but it's certainly   out this morning. Brrrrr stay warm ladies xx


----------



## pray4a+

Morning Dial - how are you ? I would definetly chase your refferal. unfortunatly it seems to be the case with the NHS that those who shout loudest get treated first !! Yes Dh's work are organising everything. We have an immigration agent they organise visa's etc. 

Faith - I'm with Dial, I would ring clinic for reassurance and find out where your schedule is. Sending you a big   loads of     and some 

Well is a lovely day here so getting my thermals on and taking babies for a walk along the seafront.


----------



## Faithope

thanks ladies, just a quick one as I am on my lunch break. Got home to find two large brown envelopes and both were my schedules, one dated 4th feb and one 18th of feb as I had emailed them saying I still had no invoice etc and wandered if they could send another copy out   stupid Royal Mail  

Our year group topic at school is the Great Fire Of London and we have some special visitors this afternoon.. The local fire service and hopefully some lovely fit fireman


----------



## dialadink

Pray - hope u had a lovely walk with those bubbas  
I'm ok thanks for asking, well actually I'm not really. I'm feeling really anxious, two houses in our road have been burgled in 10 days, and one they came back to after the initial time... It's really in-nerves me as we live in such a nice peaceful quiet area, but apparently that's made us targets. I'm so worried, not about the house or anything in it as its mostly replaceable, but I worry about my fur babies.  
Tonight we have got to go out to see the MIL as its her birthday and I'm terrified of what we will come home to. 
Also feeling a bit   as a year ago today I was having my ET...  

Faith - yay!   for schedule arriving... All as expected 
As for the firemen, hope yours are better than the ones we get... It's always the old dodgy ones that turn up here.   enjoy the 'man in uniform' action!!  

Time to get back to work, back soon xx


----------



## pray4a+

Oh Dial that's horrible and really scary especially when you live in a nice quiet area   can you get a alarm fitted? Know its expensive but might be worth it for peace of mind. Know what you mean about your fur babies mine would have tried to lick any burglar to death ! We had a lovely walk thanks. Had to stop for a coffee as walked a wee bit far so shattered now. Sending you the biggest   next few weeks will be hard but I'm reallyn  that this is going to be your year  

Faith - glad the Royal Mail finally got themselves sorted   did you ring the clinic to check about your ovulation ?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls  

Just wanted to let you know, I am here! Had 2 very poorly boys but they're on the mend now, I'll read back later to catch up, in the mean time...tons of kt cuddles to everyone!


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - big      for the boys sorry they're poorly.


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Everything there as expected  x2 

*pray* I haven't phoned the clinic as I have had headaches every day since starting sniffing and CM seems to be thickening and less of it so think the drugs are working  If I get ovulation pains tomorrow then I know something is up but fingers crossed..

*KT*  bless the lil one's 

O and as for the firemen-our class was ready to go then they got a 999 call so were gone  charmin', fancy going to put a fire out and saving lives than letting me go in their fire engine.. how rude


----------



## dialadink

Pray - sounds like u earned that coffee... Was there no cake to go with it?  
Fortunately we already have an alarm, but the police said usually having pets makes u a target as burglars assume if u have pets the alarm will be unset. My fear is that they would let the dog out and he'd get onto the road or disappear.   always something to worry about. 

Faith - shame u didn't get your turn on the engine...   glad u seem to be more upbeat today, lets hope those headaches disappear soon.  

Kt - oh no, the poor boys, glad they r getting better. What was it - still the cold bug or something else? There seem to be lots of S&D bugs about at the mo too! Not nice for these poor little people whatever it is bough. Big hugs to u and both of the little lads.    

Right, I'm pooped so I think I'll be off to bed. Had lots of laughs tonight, which is good but I'm shattered from all the belly laughing!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Faith-   sorry you're suffering with the headaches hunny, but glad you got your Schedule finally!  

Dial- big   to you too poppet, Do you see your consultant soon my lovely?   and what a worry with those break-ins, I think I would be the same though, it's very unnerving   I suppose all you can do is put lights on timer switches when you go out  
The boys have had a nasty cold bad cough which apparently is not an infection, but in their ears is red and could be the start of ear infection, dr said to wait to get antibiotics though.

MrsRock-   aww bless you, the milestones are emotional, I'm starting to feel that way about passing on the steriliser   god knows what I'll be like on their birthday!   sounds like you had a lovely weekend though   and yay for your FU appointment too! 

Belle- how are you poppet? Any sign of that AF?  

Pray- hello gorgeous!  

Sorry if I've missed anything, ive only had time to skim read   after saying I'd be back yesterday, both boys woke up very unhappy, had to jump in the spare bed with them AGAIN! Going to go and pick up their prescriptions of antibiotics as they're still not right, yet they're so happy during the day  

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned, thinking of you all


----------



## lollipops

Good morning precious ones - 




Kt - poor boys    hate having poorly bubbas, its not nice when they are unwell. Hope the antiB's work, my friends lo constantly has ear infections .....I would say the inner ear being red is a good sign that antiB's will clear it up.   


Dial - oh gosh, what a worry. My old house (that we rent out) has been warned that two other houses on the street have been broken into in broad daylight, so although I don't live there now I know that heart sinking feeling your feeling. What you have to try to remember is its unlikely they will come back a 3rd time to the same area, surely they can't be that stupid? And although pets show a sign of alarms not being on, they can also act as a deterant .....so lets hope your cheeky doggy starts patrolling the house and growling!    Seriously though honey, I'm sure nothing will happen, it's still a horrid thought that things happen so close to home. Get a beware of the dog sign on your door Hun    belly laughing is the best form of laughing, amazing how it can knock you out and make u feel very tired!!! I do love some proper belly laughs, don't happen nearly as often as I would like! When is your next consultation Hun? X


MrsR- I don't believe I got n here to wish E a happy birthday - so Happy Birthday E      sounds like you all had a wonderful day, I will be in floods of tears when DB turns one, I can't stop thinking about her 1st birthday, not because I want it too come but because I don't want it to come, times going way too fast at the minute and I'm really feeling a mixture of sadness, broodiness and amazement ?! I couldn't sleep last night thinking about the future and things   all the very best for your f/u , are planning on trying again soon? X




Pray- how are those babies of yours? I'm still green with jealousy at your move to Oz!!!    I bet life feels very much on hold at the minute until you get dates and things sorted. X


Faith - yay to your schedule arriving (x2)    did you call your clinic for some extra reassurance? I remember the drugs making me so so tired, all you can do is try and keep you water intake up, although I was never very good at that bit, hated the sloshing feeling in my belly   


Belle - hope the higher dose of drugs means your lining thickens better.    On my last cycle I was on the highest doses of drugs and my lining was 11mm ( it had never been more than 7/8mm) lots of luck for this cycle   


Angel - where are you my darling?    


Ale - how are you Hun   


Zoe- loved seeing Archie with his cousins, bet you had a fantastic time with your sister. Such a shame we had a house riddled with s&d and that you couldn't stop for a cuppa, so annoying!!!! Never mind , won't be long till I see you!   


Big hello to everyone else!!!!     


I'm sorry I haven't been on earlier, I've been catching up on jobs since DB got better ....amazing how little you get done when a baby is ill. The house was a right old mess! I hate mess!!! 
We thought we had booked a villa in portugal for our holiday but its fell through, so I'm trying to find another one! 




Great news that IVF treatment on the NHS is available to women up to 42 , about time they upped the age limit from 39. 


DB is really coming on in leaps and bounds, sitting up, trying to crawl ( mostly backwards) , rolling from one end of the room to the other, being a little more adventurous with food, and a lot happier in herself. I remember a friend telling me that she will become more content when she's more mobile, and it appears she was right!


Well, I've got to get on with shopping and cleaning, I hope everyone's as well as can be xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

Just spent an hour on the world's most irrelevant conference call and have lost all motivation....far rather talk to you lovelies   


Lolli such good news that DB is happier now she's getting around.  I have told you before how I was a nightmare from hell baby (so I'm told), well apparently I started walking at 10 months and from then on was happy as larry, hope DB is the same.  


Pray, I love the idea of J+J laughing at each other, so sweet!


Dial , hope all ok at home last night?  Very scary I agree.  Are the police keeping a bit of an eye on your road?  Would hope so.  The other night the paper boy put DH's Sunday paper and supplements though the letterbox at 4.30 am instead of leaving them on the porch and the thumps as they landed woke me up and frightened the life out of me      To answer your question, no I don't think I'll do immunes for my FET.  I've never been convinced that's our issue.  But saying that once tx is underway I usually panic and decide to throw everything possible at it so I may do.  



Belle, Faith, we are the long cycles club!  Mine are usually 34 days but I ov around day 18.  Except for this cycle which took me by surprise by only lasting 30 days   



KT sorry the boys been so ill.  Seems to be tons of baby bugs about right now.  Every other baby in my NCT group is ill right now and most of them with some kind of sickness or diarrhea.  E vomited on her birthday, although it didn't seem to upset her at all luckily!  I put it down to her having a snotty cold but then she did it agin on Sunday at 2am so I'm not sure.  She seems fine though and is at nursery.  


I'm pleased to see the guidelines about NHS tx for ladies up to 42, not that I would be entiled to NHS tx as we've already had our 1 NHS cycle but it just makes me feel like I am younger than I previously felt, if you see what I mean!


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs 

*Lollipops * - Aw, what a set of milestones DB has achieved, specially being happier and calmer 

*Belle* - You probably know all that inside out... But just in case: I am on heat packs, vitamin E, I-arginine, selenium and Co-enzime Q-10, to help thicken my lining for March; I also take beta-carothene and grape seed extract to decrease any super-excessive immune issues... When ET is planned to happen?

*Ktcuddles* - Well done for passing your pediatric first aid exam!  Are you all set go to are there are more training coming up?  I am glad to hear the boys are on the mend now! 

*Dial * - The recent burglary events doesn't sound very good at all...But I second Lolli - they have to be beyond stupid to come back to the same neighbourhood. Any news for the referral? 

*Faithope* - Flipping Royalmail ! When are we going to have competitors here? Anyway, better duplicates than no schedule at home. How are the head aches? Warning: stupid suggestion. Do you think paracetamol could help you?  Or taking baby aspirin, which is very good to prep the uterus for the embryonic pre-implantion phase anyway? You continue to sound amazingly positive, I wich I have 10% of your stamina... Will the fireman reschedule? 

*Mrs Rock* - Happy (belated) birthday Little Miss E!!!   
This is the most wonderful birthday whishes we can possibly send away here! You have all right in the world to be emotional!

We had a gigantic meze dinner for Valentines on a excellent French-Indian restaurant in Belgravia. Basically they set a special Valentines menu where they served a variety of their specialities in minute portions - lamb, beef, guinea fowl, scallops and lovely, lovely sides. The portions were really tiny, but there were so many we came home literally high on food   . All washed up with mojitos! I am glad the Valentines romance of the day took place in the morning 

*Dial, Kt, Belle* - Thank you for asking about the treatment. It's still ongoing - I am four weeks before the actual IVF (IMSI) starts. Still on steroids, progesterone and stradiol. But to be honest I am a bit with my hands in my ears going lalalalalalalalalalalahhh... I just don't think of it much. Five treatments and nearly 30 embryos later, I think my skin got a bit thick... My new "toy" at the moment is asking my employer for money ! I want to do some specialization courses in summer, and I am hoping to get some student loan to help me out with the tuition fees.

Big kiss to everyone, 

Ale


----------



## Angel10

Hello my darlings.....

Just want to say that I am checking up on you all but as I am struggling with alot of hard emotional work I am having to work through with Wayne I am afraid I can not be here to support you all. Any of you who know me well would understand that I find it hard to ask for help and I only ever want to be able to support you all, and as I cant do that at the moment that is the reason why I havent been posting. I love you lots and hope you all know that if you really needed 'me' specifically I am here for you, but hopefully you can all support each other enough without me. I hope that makes sense? I dont want to sound all woe is me, I am ok, just not strong enough to hold your hands at this moment in time.

Much love


----------



## Faithope

*Hiya ladies*

Sorry no personals as I am    damn DR drugs  (must mean its working??) I am taking paracetomal daily, drinking lots and I am still like a caged bull!

I will be back when I am in a better mood


----------



## lollipops

Angel -      you xxxx


Faith - BREATHE !!!!!! Take a nice bath or shower honey


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- hope you managed to find another villa? Pain in the   when you think you've got something sorted and it falls through!   sounds like little miss DB is happier now she's on the move even if it may be in the wrong direction   they do so many new things in that 6-12 months it's incredible really  

MrsRock- conference call     the boys seem to be a bit more sicky when they have colds too, roll on the spring I say!  

Ale- good luck with those courses Hun, hope you get the money too!   what will you be specialising in? You seem very relaxed about your tx, that's good  

Angel- big   it's good to take time out to concentrate on you sweetie, we understand   

Faith- I hope you managed to get a good nights sleep and are feeling a little less   this morning? If you get time, maybe a walk would help relax you, always works for me (and dh   ) 

Zoe- where you at lady?   hope all is ok with you my lovely?  

Hi to everyone!


----------



## pray4a+

Angel -    don't worry about us just concentrate on you for now and we are all here to hold your hand and talk when you need it.     

Morning all, back later


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello hello lovely ladies 

Sorry - i've not read back so am amiss at all thats been happening, if i've missed anything major please fill me in!!

Angel - I'm guessing there must have been lots going on in your world that i've missed, you take all the time you need to concentrate on you, and get yourself in a better place.  

Now, gossip please, what have I missed?!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dodddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyy!!!!  Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello beautiful 
How are you, and your newly 1 year old princess!!  Did she have a fab birthday?  xx

Dial - whats all this about burglaries  Not your gaff I hope 

Faithope - Hows your tx going?

Is anyone else having tx at the mo?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey!  We are good thank you, though making this quick as she is resolutely resisting nap.......she had a lovely birthday and I greatly enjoyed getting to open all her pressies ha ha   


Belle is also DRing, and I am hoping to do natural FET in March dependng on what they say at my follow up next week.  


What news do you have Doddy?  Do tell.


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL I bet you did love opening her presents!!  Cheeky mummy!!

All exciting in here then, with tx's coming up!

Not a lot of news from me, please dont anyone take this the wrong way but I feel much better for having had time away from here and everything tx related.  Don't get me wrong, it still hurts to know that it'll never happen but I feel stronger facing it now 
Wedding plans are ....well...stagnant at the mo!!  Not a lot can be done for the time being, hopefully finally booking honeymoon this weekend, menus all decided, bit bored to be honest 

Work is good, I got a really good pay review end of last year so that was good, I had a £5k increase!!  Whoop whoop!  Certainly helps pay for the spiralling costs of this flippin wedding!

And thats about it!  xxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* hiya sweety  good to 'see' you xxx

I will be back on later but I am being an absolute cow at the moment  and I really can't control it, I am in PMT overdrive. I am trying to keep 'my eye on the prize' to get me through..

Be back later xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - yeah       your back so good to hear from you. Great news on the job well done. glad they realise what an asset they have in you. Will be back for proper catch up later. Our big news is looks like we are going to Oz   probably may or June. 

Back soon x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy a £5k increase wow!  Well done!  They obv really value all the hard work you put in   

Did you really just say you were bored with wedding planning?  Wash your mouth out!  How can that be, I would get married all over again if I could    Where's honeymoon going to be then?  I have just booked a week in Devon for Easter, know it is going to be totally freezing but really so needed a holiday to look forward to!  Go on, make me jealous


----------



## doddyclaire

Pray - OMG!!  So soon  How are you feeling about that?  And how are your beautiful babies?

Faithope - Oh bless ya!!  Chocolate therapy??  If it helps, I just had a Galaxy cake bar on you behalf, it was lush and I feel much happier for it 

Mrs Rock -   I like to think they value me yes!  haha!!  Well....not bored maybe just a little bit frustrated, nothing else needs doing that i've got the cash in hand to do until payday ticks round!  Am going to print the invite inserts this weekend hopefully but thats about it.  I pick up stuff every now & then when I see a bargain.
Ooh I just love Devon - all those fabulous walks!  Lovely!  
We finally agreed on Bangkok for a few days then Krabi, both agreed we couldn't sit on our arses for two weeks doing nothing completely, I know I would go insane!!  So plenty of sight-seeing options in those places   Although it is end of the rainy season, so there is a chance it'll be a washout but highly unlikely!


----------



## doddyclaire

Look at that - 7 months and one week to go!!  OMG!!  Hahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Ale40

*Angel* - If you can, just make sure you, your happiness and your peace of mine are priority number 1, 1 and 1 for as long as it is necessary.  No need to worry about us, love. We'll be here for you - in flesh or online, but always on demand   

*Faith * - You totally have the right to be the Hormonal Queen right now.I don't envy you. I remember being high on DR and don't miss that at all.

Easy said than done, but it's just for a few weeks, it won't take long. 
  

Big hug to all,


Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel - sorry somehow I missed your post.  Completely understand time away, i hope you feel stronger soon.  We'll be here when you do!


Doddy I would love to go to Thailand.  Have you read any Emily Barr novels, I've a feeling one is set there.  Sounds fascinating.  A City break and some beach time, perfect


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I can't have any chocolate   The new guidelines are NO caffeine whatsoever  so bang goes the chocolate. I have goggled White chocolate and it has no caffeine. Bless my DS, he has just gone to the shop to get me some white chocolate buttons  I feel like a child  Wow your wedding will be here before you know it  I'm with *Mrs R* I would have a wedding again tomorrow 

*Ale*  I know, I am trying to keep the 6th of March my goal..just hope I bleed in the next 10 days, any AF dances would be good 

*Angel* Completely understand   xxx

*Lolli and KT*  Thanks hun, feeling less of a cow this afternoon 

xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - nope, never heard of her, any good?

Faithope - New guidelines?  Oh didn't realise, sorry!  Well I enjoyed it on your behalf!  And I also did you a favour by having two glasses of wine last night too - i'm so kind   Bless your DS!!  How sweet is that!! - Geddit?? Sweet?? Cue tumbleweed 

Crikey - I come back for a visit & it goes all quiet!!  

Ho hum...............


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  thanks love  the NICE guidelines for fertility, that's where I read it  so I am willing to do anything  bet that wine tasted nice, I am not jealous-much..  xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Claire, Lovely to see you. I am jealous muchly of your honeymoon. I love South East Asia and have done a fair bit of travelling around Thailand so let me know if you want to know anything. N=And well done on the pay increase  

Faith, No chocolate   I've not heard anything about new guidelines about caffeine 

Angel,       I know you don't like asking for help, but don't forget, it's not all about you supporting us, we are all here to support you too   

Dial, How scarey about all of the burglaries on you road   Make sure you double lock all of the doors and windows.

Ale, What courses are you wanting to do?

Mrs Rock, Lol at you enjoying opening E's presents  

Pray, Hope you enjoyed your walk the other day. Where in Scotland do you live? I think you previously said Glasgow but not sure   my BIL and SIL live in Ayr.

Lolli, Oh no, what happened with the villa?

Kt, How are the boys now?

AFM - AF arrived.  I wanted it to show earlier in the week so that I could have had my baseline yesterday. They usually only do baselines for FET on a Thursday at my clinic but they are trying to rush me through this month (which is incredibly annoying as they didn't start me until day 29 of my cycle  ) so I will have my scan on Monday which is also Ed's birthday


----------



## lollipops

Just popping on quick to say -


Welcome home doddy, I have missed you   


I'll be back girls, just up to my eyeballs in a screaming baby


----------



## Ale40

*Belle*, I am hoping to do a Prince2 (project management) training (and it's certificates), and a summer school of statistics at LSE


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith honey - any time you need me to eat or drink anything, you just shout!  All part of the service 

Belle - Thanks honey, i've been to Thailand before, Bangkok & Hua Hin, but OH hasn't.  Canny wait for a decent break!
Ooh hope your baseline goes well & Happy birthday Monday for your little man, how quick has that time gone!!

Lolli - Thanks hun  missed ya too, but you know that   

Hi Ale - crikey, no idea what your studying would involve but it sounds mighty impressive!

Trying to snow here, wish it would just f off & do one!!


----------



## jack12

Doddy, welcome welcome back hun!!!!! The thread just hasnt been the same, you have been sorely missed I can tell ya!!!! BIG BIG hugs to ya me duck, cant believe how swift your wedding ticker is zooming by!! xxxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Oh, FFS just lost a big post!!


----------



## Angel10

doddyclaire said:


> Faith honey - any time you need me to eat or drink anything, you just shout! All part of the service


Just what this thread needs is a lovely dose of your wonderful sense of humour Doddy - lovely to 'see' you on here babe


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just popping on to say hi! Busy busy   hopefully get a chance to get back later  

I see our B...E...A...U...TIFUL DODDY IS BACK! So lovely to see you gorgeous


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks Jack, Angel & KT 

xx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* I NEED you to drink a whole bottle of white and a big bar of Cadbury dairy milk! God I am missing my friday treat


----------



## Faithope

*Bathbelle* http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/12157/59278/59278.pdf word of warning-it's over 500 pages long  It's not where the caffeine drinks etc section is, I am sure i read it has an adverse effect on IVF and not natural conception. So it's somewhere there x

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh hun, remember what you said earlier - eyes on the prize.  This was never gonna be easy chick, brave pants on, bug hugs from me, am sipping the vino for you xx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Thanks hunny, its the hormones


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm sipping vino for you too faith


----------



## dialadink

And I'm all over the chocolate faith!!! We got this covered!   

Evening laydeez


----------



## doddyclaire

Evenin pretty lady


----------



## dialadink

Hey gorgeous! Happy weekend!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Riiiiiight back at ya 

x


----------



## dialadink

Still flipping snowing here, now it's settling...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Snow!?    about time it started warming up!   dial- how are you sweetie?  

Doddy- how are you precious?   

Really sorry if I've missed anything, I'm just too tired to read back  

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

So, I've read back a little now 

MrsRock- I'm glad you've booked a little holiday hunny, good or you my lovely, just what you need   and Devon is lovely whatever the weather  

Doddy- well done on your pay rise! You are worth every penny of it sweetie   and I'm jealous of your honeymoon, it's going t
o be fantastic!   you say you're printing your invite inserts, are you making the invites yourself hunny?  

Dial- have you booked a holiday poppet? I'm sure you mentioned it a while ago or did I imagine that   it's very possible   seems like everyone is booking holidays except me  

Faith- how's things today hunny   hope you got things sorted with ds  

Belle- Hey hunny! Are you doing something for Eds birthday this weekend? Good luck for your baseline on Monday! The boys seem better thanks, still got snot   and a cough, but better in themselves  

Lolli- how's you and DB? Hope you got a better nights sleep last night?   is your holiday all sorted now? 

Jack- hi hunny! How are you?  

Ale- wow you are keeping busy with all that studying! Hope your boss agrees to fund it!  

Looks like I may have to look into holidays too   we could do with one that's for sure!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi matey peeps

I was busy busy at work yesterday and got home to find DH stricken with the lurgy everyone round here seems to have, dodgy tummy and he looked grey!  So not much happening in our house this weekend as we've cancelled our visit to his cousin today and our friends tomorrow   


KT glad the boys are feeling a bit better.  E now has another cold, they just keep coming, when will it end!!


Doddy yeah Emily Barr is fab, she used to be a travel writer for the Guardian and all her novels are set in different places and she is fantastic at giving you a sense of place and local colour.  They are always novels about a young female lead character, with an element of suspense, something threatening her.  Nothing horrible ever happens though or I would not read them as I am a delicate soul and cannot abide violence and the like.  How people read/watch some stuff is totally beyond me   .  These books just keep you guessing.  Anyway am pretty sure one is set in Thailand.  Anyone read anything good lately?  I read a book a week and always need recommendations......



Dial, snowing here too, bored.com!



Faith I am in total awe of your willpower!  I cut down caffeine for tx to one cup a day but I don't have it in me to give it up completely.  That morning cup is almost as essential as breathing to me.



Hi everyone else, hope you have nice weekends planned xxxxxxx


----------



## dialadink

Oh for goodness sakes! Lost another post!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial grrrrrr on your behalf!!  I usually lose posts if I try to use the additional smilies, goodness knows why


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning KT, sorry the boys have been poorly but YAY for them improving!!

Mrs Rock - Oh no   House full of poorly peeps is not what you need, hope everyone is feeling brighter soon x

Dial - Another grrrrr from me 

KT - In answer to your ?, nope i'm not doin my own but when I had them printed I left out key info like RSVP details & menu etc (such a spaz!!) so am having to print an extra insert to go with, did the same on the evening invites too  

Just back from taking cat back to vets, sickness & squits has been on & off for a week so now he has spesh diet & stuff, £73 later......good job I got that rise eh!!
Out tonight on the bevvies with friends, so propbably tomorrow will be spent in bed fighting mahoosive hangover 

Hope everyone has a lush weekend xx


----------



## dialadink

Take 3

Morning chicklets

Doddy - luffly to see u posting  

Ale - u r putting us to shame with all your studies. I'm   that ur boss agrees to fund it all for u - well done Hun  

Mrs r - lovely break in Devon will be perfect!  
How's work? Did u speak to the, about tweaking ur hours to get more time with E?   Xxx

Lolli - hope u had a better night   
Feels like ages since we had a natter - what's new with u? 
Future plans? I know u said before u and Dh would adopt, is that still the plan or would u do tx again? 
Did u get any more info about the careers u mentioned before? 
Lovely to see db growing up and getting into everything but its all happening so fast huh?   xx

Faith a hope u feel a bit better today Hun. One day at a time - here ur af dance: 
             xx

Zoe - where ru?  

Belle - good luck for Monday - hope all is perfect for moving not the next stage  
So what r the plans for eds birthday!?! Can't believe how time has flown!!   xx

Angel -   

Kt - glad the boys r improving. 
Holiday... Well it's all up in the air - the plan of Vegas in may went out the window when we got our results. So, a the mo its maybe France in June (tx permitting) and then we r currently looking into possibilities for sept - but until we know tx dates its hard to plan. Dh fancies long haul rather than Europe, favourites are Cuba and Thailand - but timing may be the deciding factor. 
Where would u look to go? Xxx

Pray - cant believe how quickly time is flying by... U will be in oz in no time.  

Jack - what's new with u? How's connie? What have u been up to? 

So, at the mo. am snuggled under the duvet with Dh watching some American [email protected] on tv!  
We r both off until tues and then nay in work tues n weds - clinic on Thursday and Friday its my birthday - soma nice short week - why can't they all be like that? Less work, more presents - its the way forward i tell ya!!  

No please don't lose this shortened version


----------



## Mrs Rock

Aaaaaaand she posts!  Wooooop!


----------



## dialadink

Ha but check all the typos! Flipping iPad!! It's not me u understand


----------



## Mrs Rock

My DH is also watching shouty Americans as I call it, he is watching the Daily Show, he loves it.  As he is ill I am putting up with all the loud woooping   

Dial I didn't ask about changing my hours, I may do but at the mo just want things to settle down a bit.  Last night I got home at 7.30pm which is late for me on a Friday!  But I had something quite important to finish and if I'd left it it would have interfered with my working from home on Monday.  So I am trying to focus on the give and take as I do get to work from home 2 days per week and most employers wouldn't tolerate that.  It's a concession because of my chronic pain but it is a godsend for when it comes to putting E to bed.  Also I have noticed that DH is getting much better with her because he is spending much more time with her than before and that has to be a good thing. 



So when are you tx-ing, June?  And just as importantly what are you doing for your birthday??


----------



## Faithope

Morning 

Thanks for being understanding ladies-bring on the stimming 

*dial* Thanks for the dance hun  iPad is terrible for posting, one slight touch and it's gone 

*Mrs Rock* Yep I have gone cold turkey and everyone appears to be suffering  I ordered Giant white chocolate buttons and some iced danish pastries on my tesco delivery and sat and scoffed them last night after my outburst 

Glad you are enjoying 'my' wine 

Can I ask if any of you had sore nipples while DR'ing?? I have woken up to sore nipples and lots of CM, I have no idea what the hell is going on


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I am now a firm believer that in all stages of tx u should expect ANYTHING! No tx is the same as the last... I know it may not help, but it may put ur mind at ease that whatever u experience is 'normal' in some way.  
As for the scrummy treats !!   that's my girl!  

Mrs r - sounds like u r doing the sensible thing re: work. Give n take , also I guess u don't want to rock the boat esp. If u r going to cycle again soon. 
Tx wise - we have no idea when it may be - looks like my genetic counselling is going to be in may. 
Think it was belle told me to chase them, - glad I did as they 'didn't receive' my referral!! Funny , my gp and I both got the letters!!   anyhow, the lady I spoke to said it'll probably be may. 

Not sure how long the referral to guys is going to take or what their timescales for tx are like. I'm guessing I will have to have a shed load of tests redone - all of my bloods wil be out of date too. So really it's all waiting on dr's and decisions.


----------



## Faithope

*dial* You are so right, I was focused on the 'same old' when this may be completely different (in every way hopefully  )

I have to tell you about my friend-she has 4 children, when the MMR injection came about, our children were born a year apart, my DS came first in 1998. In 1998 there was a huge thing in the press about the link with MMR injection and autism. I went ahead with the immunisation after a lot of soul searching and tears and she didn't. All 4 of her children haven't had any jabs (I think with one of them she paid to have the jabs given singley rather than as one). Since then, two of her 4 children have been diagnosed as Autistic and another has this week caught Whooping cough and is very poorly. If this is an advert for getting your children immunised, I don't know what is. I understand each to their own but when it comes to protecting our children from killer diseases..


----------



## dialadink

Faith - all u can do is whats bet for your child in your eyes. 
I hope your friends LO gets better - whooping cough seems to be about a LO these days - it's such a worry.  
I also hope his tx has a different outcome for u and Dh  

Hmm, what to do now - have made another sweetie cake this afternoon for my nephews birthday tomorrow. 
Got a tub of leftovers... Ha! What shall I do with those?!?!?!


----------



## lollipops

Hello chicks - 




Doddy - enjoy the bevvies tonight with friends, we shall keep you company tomorrow whilst your ' hanging '    loving all your wedding plans coming together, and more Importantly loving the ticker!!!     




MrsR- yuk, this sickness bug is spreading like wildfire    bloody horrid thing, roll on summer months when bugs and lurgies seem to bugger off for a bit. Sounds like your doing your best to get the work situation in balance, can't be easy x




Faith - lord knows Hun, to seems different each time!    And I agree with you on the jabs, they are a must in my eyes.    


Dial - all the waiting and future tests must be hard Hun    life must seem on hold at the minute. But I'm loving your ideas for a holiday, really hope you can get something booked for you both inbetween tx. 
Yep, times going far too fast at the minute with regards to DB. I'm loving it but its scary, she's nearly 8 months old now !!! Me and lee have had a few heart to hearts about future tx or not, to be fair we both want to enjoy DB....not get caught up in the madness of treatment and I was a nervous wreck my whole pregnancy , I don't know if I could do that again. But my amh is terrible and I hardly get any eggs as it is and I remember my consultant telling me times not on my side and that was over a year ago. But the flip side is wanting a sibling for DB and part of me thinks we should try just once, then I think of what that entails and I think ' no Thankyou! '  Then adoption is something we have always been very open to, but we can't begin to look into it until Darcey is at least 2yrs old ( according to guidelines ) and derby council are apparently the worst people to deal with when it comes to adoption, but nothing in life is easy is it! For now we are absorbing as much love and time as we can from DB. The bottom line is - we are extremely lucky to have her and for now that's enough. The future can wait for the mean time. Anyway, are you both having genetic counciling Hun? And how's that pooch of yours? On his best behavior I hope! X


Kt - your boys are walking!!!!! Amazing and before their 1st birthday, what clever boys!!! X


Hello to everyone else .


Anyway, me and lee have been thinking of holidays ....we are desperate to go to Oz and see if the land down under can offer us more than the uk. Anyway, wondered if anyone here's been ( know Jennie has) , if anyone has family or friends out there who know or have a holiday rental? And does anyone have any tips on best area to visit and best off peak times to travel .....?? 




Hope your all having nice weekends. Blinking cold up here!!! X


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - it's a lot to thin about isn't it? Think u r wise to enjoy ur time with db - ur very lucky indeed, but I'm certain the desire for a sibling must be strong.  
As for oz - I'm sure our kt has family there... Hey maybe u could stay with pray?!?!?! Lol  
That would be a pricy b&bs meet!! Lol xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening my lovelies! 

MrsRock- hope your dh's lurgy doesn't last too long   and poor little E with her cold   hope you're ok though?  

Doddy- oh I see!!!   Whoopsie! Hope you're getting those bevvies down ya as I type! See ya tomorrow  

Dial- France, lovely! And oh my god Thailand or Cuba? How can you choose   I'd go back to Cuba in a heartbeat, best relaxing holiday EVER! Would kill to go to Thailand though   we're looking at getting a large cottage in France, and getting a group of close friends to come with, should be fun! You're tx must feel like you're starting all new? not a bad thing though  

Faith- hope you're ok this evening, dial is right, who knows what tx will bring    hope af arrives soon! 

Lolli- we've been! We went to Sydney as dh's sis & bil live there and to get married of course   soooo much to see though, bondi beach, blue mountains, Sydney is fantastic, I climbed Sydney harbour bridge, then we went to cairns for part of our honeymoon, and dived the Great barrier reef, was amazing! We went at the end of sept for three weeks, it's their spring then and was lovely, the weather was perfect  

And yes, the boys took their first steps today   seemed so out of the blue   exciting though, very proud mummy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, lolli, if you like fish you'd have to go to 'Doyles' it's famous for its fish, mmmm nom nom nom


----------



## dialadink

Morning all! 

Lolli - you asked about the genetic counselling, yes we re both going but although they call it counselling that's not exactly what it is. 
It's an appt with a scientist really - they look closely at my genetics (dh's are normal) and from that advise us of likely outcomes/possibilities for babies, and help us to understand and deal with that. from what i can tell there is no way of knowing what i have passed to a specific embryo without PGD, so that's what we are going to do at a new clinic. 
Bertie is great thanks - cheeky little terrier still, but generally a good boy! The two cats on the other hand have nothing but naughty in them!!  

Kt - you mean u aren't going away with the MIL? Why ever not?  
It will be lovely to get away with a group f friends - perfect for keeping an eye on those cheeky boys and any mischief they could toddle into - where in France ru thinking?  
You're right about feeling like a newbie this next tx. I'm nervous about new clinic, new protocols, lots more drugs, will I respond - all the same as first time round. I think there is a lot of pressure too, as this would have to be our last fresh cycle.


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

Dh was in a meeting on Friday and it was all about new terms to contracts and pay etc. Well paternity leave, mat leave etc was being discussed and someone in the group pipes up 'is IVF leave still 3 days?' and the area manager said it was and then some clever dick shouts out 'Oxford don't have many jaffa's in it so no-one will be taking IVF leave haha..'     Dh said his area manager looked at him and called for a tea break as she could see the remark had stunned Dh (she knows we are having TX). Dh said he was fine but I could see in his eyes that he was hurt by the comment. He isn't spermless but what if he was?? What a damn right stupid remark to make and so insensitive!    If I was in the room , that man would have got a kick in the balls and a black eye!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - sorry hun, meant to reply yesterday....my bro lives in Mornington which is an hour or so outside of Melbourne, which is ok as cities go, but like KT, I much prefer Sydney, so much more of a vibrant feel about it, great shops and plenty of great eateries too 

Faithope - Insensitive, totally insensitive, but its true what they say, people can make the most flippant remarks and not be aware of anyone who may have that experience being in the room.  Hope things are better with your DS today x

KT - Good on the boys!! There'll be no stopping them now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning my beauties!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!        

Belle- hope you had a fantastic day yesterday?!   did Ed get spoilt rotten?  

Dial-   will be with you every step of the way, with positive vibes, hugs   and    and tons and tons of   you'll be armed with all fresh test results and there'll be new eyes on your tx doing absolutely everything in their power to make it work for you poppet   
It'll be nice for you to have a couple of holidays to look forward to too   we're thinking north west france (Normandy coast) as its not too far of a drive, I know france quite well as we went there year after year when I was younger, didn't appreciate it then of course   where were you thinking of going? I love the Dordogne! My mum has a house in the Loire valley, about an hour from La Mans, but it's a bit run down since my sd became ill so not really any good for us to take the boys, one day hopefully  

Faith- doddy is right, flippant and insensitive, and Obviously there is not much of a none tin between the idiots brain and mouth! Naivety (sp?) me thinks!    How are you today anyway?  

Doddy- hope you had a lovely lazy day yesterday, getting over your Saturday night tipples


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

...'none tin'!!!!!! What was that supposed to be!   I like it though


----------



## lollipops

Morning girls , 



Doddy & Katy -thanks for all ypur tips on Oz. We are now thinking of Brisbane area purely because accommodation in Sydney is crazy expensive and what we can afford is to be fair not very nice. If we were to emigrate to Oz, we have always liked the look of brisbane . Having said all this its working out to be a very expensive trip, basically if we go we are using any future tx money &as u all know time isnt on my side for treatment and after speaking to a consultant at my clinic he advises cycling this year as he believes after that it won't be worth parting with the money. So basically its oz , or one last roll of tx dice for a sibling. 
Do I want more tx? No not really, if I had a normal body i would wait until DB was at least 3 before trying again & even then I'm not sure if we would.
Do i want a sibling for DB ? - totally, i love my brother & sister but one more go of tx doesn't equal a baby does it? 
Will i regret not trying for a sibling ? - maybe when DB is older and asks why she hasnt got a brother or sister.
Do I want another baby so soon ? - no way! lol. Ones enough for now! 

So I guess me & lee both feel that for Darceys sake we want to give her opportunity of having a sibling, and if tx did work of course it would be great, if not very hard. We wouldn't chose to have more tx right now if we had a choice though. 

Urghhh ! What a pickle ? ! 

And then oz is a lifelong dream of ours, we both are desperate to check it out to see if its somewhere we would consider living. If we take DB whilst she's this young , the flights are cheaper as we don't have to buy her a seat. It's something that excites me to my very bones and even just looking at flights makes me hyperventilate ! 

What do I do? I know noone can tell us the answer, but I value your opinions. is it so bad to be an only child? surely it means we have more time and energy to give if we just have one child? or will she turn out wierd? lol. 


please help me! x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

have been reading and keeping losing posts and now have probably lost my memory too   

apologies for what I miss, I'll maybe even remember later and post random stuff later on  

doddy, yippeeeeee! you're home    hope you had a lurvely hangover after your drinkies  

dial, oooooooo holidays......I like the sound of all of them    your new clinic and tx all sounds positive (and scary) but a new start with a new clinic having more info about you and the geneticist (sp) info.....who knows,as kt said I'll be here too (getting annoyed at losing posts) but with lots of hugs and support all the way  

belle,    Ed! hope he had a fab time yesterday and good luck with the scan today too, can't believe this gang of 1 year olds that's developing  

kt, shame the boys have been poorly but how cool they both took the first step on the same day, bet they had a secret chat about that   off to wod today?  

lolli, what a choice to make...yikes!! Archie will be the one and only, dh found it such a struggle having his two dd's so close on age it was  basically like having twins (his mam treated them like they were for years, even when I appeared on the scene when they were 3 and 4 she used to always try and get them dressing in the same clothes!) anyway.....so when we were lucky enough to have archie dh had always said he wasn't keen on another close in age, then he is also getting old and grey   and didn't want to be a really old dad    but for me the reality was also the risks involved (I was so close to being severely ill with OHSS each time) and liklihood of any further tx actually working, nevermind the cost as I wouldn't be able to egg share any more, so am quite happy to keep archie as my one and only, I'm wary of keeping him socialised and having lots of friends to play as he grows and have already warned dh that he HAS to play nice with the parents too  None of my waffle helps you in your decision but thought I'd off load my view on our situation  

mrs rock, a late   to E sure I ** you (I think   ) give and take with work sounds like a plan and love the two days working from home so you definitely get to do bed times, swings and roundabouts isn't it  

faith, every tx I had was different even though I was on similar dosages so I agree with the ladies, whatever symptoms you have must just be normal for this particular tx    and as for the comment at dh's work..........well no polite comment available but it would be nice if everyone thought before opening their mouths wouldn't it!

angel, how are you diddling lovely lady??  

ale, good luck with all your studies, you'll be busy!  

hi to jack, pray, rachel  , told you my memory would go! really miss the fact that I cant catch up as easy on my phone, definitely inconvinient!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning gorgeous   what a decision! I can see your predicament   however, here's how I see it poppet, I think that if you both feel that you should try for a sibling for little DB then I say go for tx, there'll be no regrets, and you both know you will have tried whole heartedly 100% 'if' then it doesn't work (or even if it does) save for the trip of a lifetime to Oz,  I know obviously at the moment it's cheaper beacause DB doesn't have a seat, but your still so young, and the cost of going to Oz won't change if DB is 2 or 5 does that make sense   would you be able to have tx and save up again to go to Oz next year? DB would still be free then!  

Zoeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Hello gorgeous! Hows tricks? Yes we're off to WOD today, only 3 weeks left of it though as its only up to the age of 1   we'll miss it


----------



## zoe25

ooh good advice for lolli kt, much more useful than my ramblings   fancy only having three weeks left of WOD, how upsetting    you'll  have to start checking out the next lot of stuff for 1 year olds - crackers!! do you have plans for their big day?? I have remnants of the flu which is lush and am a bit tired as since wednesday think I've had about 8 hours sleep in total, god help dh when he next puts a foot wrong


----------



## lollipops

Thanks kt & zoe     


I just don't know what to do. It took 4 attempts to have DB , I mean what's the chances of 1 more go working? I just really wanted to enjoy DB and not think about tx, but my consultant suggests its something we need to crack on with ASAP before the window closes for good.


I can get my amh tested again & other bloods done & lee get his men tested and then have a consultation to decide exactly what our chances of success might be......apparently my amh levels will be lower than before but it really depends on how low they are as to whether its worth another shot. 


Maybe I should do that? 




Or not?


Arghhhhh !!!!!!


----------



## zoe25

that sounds like a further tx to me lolli, not sure how confident the consultant could ever be of it working but if you are thinking blood tests, it sounds like a step towards the tx option


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - I know......what do I do ? I don't want to look back with any regrets and wonder if I should have tried another cycle whilst I can? Or do I just close the book on tx, and be grateful for what I have? 


You tell me what I should do zoe !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lolli I know exactly where you are coming from.  I would not have freely chosen to have tx again when E is so young but as I am 40 this year and already have a history of mmc (which I have a feeling is down to my egg quality) time is not on my side and I feel compelled to crack on.  Like you it took multiple goes to get E and no guarantees of tx working - with my history I doubt I would even celebrate another BFP if I was lucky enough to get one.  For what it is worth on the subject of only children, I have a sister only 18 months older than me and we never ever got on as children, never played together as we drove each other crazy, we are just like chalk and cheese and only started to tolerate each other when I got to about 16-17.  So I am not trying for a sibling with a misty eyed view of how wonderful it would be for E to have a playmate because it doesn't necesarily work that way!!  I am trying because I have a strong wish for another baby myself.  Perhaps if you don't have that feeling then Oz is more of a draw than tx.  But like KT says - Oz will still be there in a few years and perhaps you could save up again?


----------



## zoe25

I have a brother and sister and never played with either of them either, me and my brother (two years between us) even stopped talking to each other for a good couple of years when we were 14 ish, we must have been delightful to be around   morning mrs rock   (I didn't believe I was really pg with archie until the 20 week scan too worried about mc too)

lolli,     you aren't putting that life changing decision on to me lady! but does sound like you have already made a decision deep down


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning Zoe!  Where've you been, missed you!  What have you been up to?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have said it on ** already, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - I sometimes feel broody, I miss my bump and of course to be lucky twice would be amazing BUT if I wouldn't choose to try again so soon, I'm sleep deprived enough as it is, and I want to enjoy my life with DB and soak up all the new experiences that I'm encountering. I just wish I didn't have this ticking clock looming over my head, seems crazy that I'm even thinking about more treatment so soon after having Darcey. I'm scared to get on the stinking roller coaster again, I don't want all those old feelings to crop back up again. But equally I don't want to miss the boat and have regrets in a year or so time.....
There's no right or wrong answer to this. Me & DH both feel exactly the same at the minute about t. I want a sibling for Darcey but given the choice I wouldn't try for one this soon. But I don't have a choice, its either close the book on one more tx, or try once more whilst I can......


Bugger, this is hard   


How many goes are you allowing Hun? 


We would literally have one more go, that would be it......we can't afford anymore than that & by the time we save up enough for another go it will be too late. Maybe it's too late already? I remember my consultant telling me that I stood I high chance of retrieving no eggs at egg collect on my last tx, I only got 4 eggs and 2 of them were duff ones, so only 2 embryos were a result of that tx....and that was in oct 2011......so maybe its too late already? 


Can I get my amh and FSH results done by a doctor or do I have to go to the clinic? My consultant seems to think I should try again this year, but I haven't got 5k to waste if there's no point . 

I love my brother and sister and have a great relationship. I'm not saying that it would be that way for Darcey , who knows.....but one can hope.


But then who am I kidding, 1 more go of IVF isn't go to result in a baby is it? Lets face it, it would prob take 4 more attempts and I won't do that. 

Urghhh, off to feed DB and have a cuppa! X


----------



## Mrs Rock

I know that your GP can order your FSH to be tested, not sure if they can do AMH though.  Bear in mind anyway that FSH fluctuates month to month so if the number came back unfavourable it wouldn't necessarily mean that there was no hope, it might be better in a different cycle.  Guys don't bother testing AMH as they think FSH is a better indication of how you'll respond to stims.  

I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to bring back those old feelings and just wanting to enjoy what you have.  I feel just like that.  I also feel shattered a lot of the time and I have a feeling E is a much easier baby than DB so goodness knows how you feel!  It's not fair to have such a hard choice but there it is.  We already all know that nothing about IF is fair   

We originally said we would have one go for a sibling at ARGC, where they have the best success rates in the UK for my age group, and throw literally all of our savings at it.  So now I still have the FET from that cycle to do.  But I have realised that I am not ready to give up, though I do not want to keep paying all that money out at ARGC as we didn't get a better result than we did at Guys where it is much cheaper and more convenient for us - which counts when you've got a baby and a job to organise as well.  So if the FET doesn't work we are going to go back to Guys this summer for another fresh cycle.  That will probably be our last attempt.  But I can only say 'probably' as I know I can't make a firm decision in advance.


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - yes I think your wise to have your fet then go back to guys, if its easier to get too & just as good then that's all that matters really. I hope your fet gives you the result u want, then another fresh go won't matter    


None of its easy and its all such a gamble. 


I just wish for many of our buds and blooms to have their dreams come true. Our worries about trying for another must seem very trivial really. 


At the end of the day, whatever we choose and whether we go on to have another successful tx or not, we are the lucky ones .


Anyway, Oz is still something for us to decide upon, doesn't help that I've found the perfect place to rent whilst out there! It's amazing! Better than a bunch of needles and drugs that's for sure


----------



## doddyclaire

Happy birthday Ed!!!

Zoe - Lush to see ya again hun, canny wait for catching up in April 

Lolli - A really quick opinion from me hunny, I say go for it, you will end up regretting it if you don't even get your bloods checked, if you do that and they say no way it wont work then you'll know and can make peace with it, but if you don't even have the tests done, you'll never know.
Oz will be there still waaaaaaay after you find out.

Hello to everyone else, sorry its short, am mega busy at work 

xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

ARFNOON!  

Lolli- any closer to a decision hun?   

Doddddddyyyyyyyy!     to work! 

MrsRock-


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and I've done it...enrolled on the childminding course   no going back now!


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - Thankyou Hun, hope works calmed down for you   


Kt - no    think me and DH need to talk some more tonight , how was wod? And brilliant on the child minding course, your going to be amazing at it! Wish you lived closer to me, I have 4 friends all looking for a child minder! X




DB is crawling!!!!!    So proud of her!!! Maybe now she will wear herself out and sleep through the night  ? Wishful thinking


----------



## jack12

havent read back.....no time at the mo. just wanna say love ya all and im always lurking xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli-     yay DB is crawling! Clever girl!    WOD was ok thanks, loads of new babies today, my boys crawling around like they own the place   I'm hoping that there is a need for my childminding services here too, the council are telling me different but there are only 2 in this area   there are 4 schools and I see loads of people at clinic and play groups, can't believe I wouldn't get children   The family health coordinator knows someone who needs a childminder 1 day a week from September so that's a start! 

Jack- hello my lovely   hope you and little connie are well


----------



## Mrs Rock

Clever DB!!  I don't think E is ever going to crawl.  She just wants to walk now.  Has moved on to holding the furniture with one hand and me holding her other hand.  

The health visitor wanted to follow up after E's 10-12 month review because she isn't crawling so she came round last week.  She said it isn't a worry that she isn't crawling because she is weight bearing fine on her legs and some babies never crawl.  But she also doesn't pull herself up, she just shouts for me to set her on her feet.  It doesn't ever seem to occur to her to try and pull up and when you try and show her what to do she is baffled.  So the hv said that although she can't see any sign of anything wrong I should I take her to aone of the drop-in physio sessions run by the Council just to be checked over.  I find that a bit of a mixed message and I am sure there isn't anything wrong, but I hope I'm not in for a nasty shock when I take her   


KT well done!  I'm sure there will be loads of takers.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock-   I reckon little E will just get up and go one day! You'll be in the kitchen and turn around to find her standing in the doorway asking for her lunch


----------



## zoe25

doddy, I know april will be here so soon    and boo to work being busy we need time to chat, oooh well done on your pay rise by the way clever lady (told you I might remember stuff later on  ) wish the NHS even knew what pay rises were  

kt, well done! I'm positive there'll be loads of people wanting you to child mind before you know it, council's logic seems a touch bizarre!!  

lolli, woo hoooo! to DB clever lady, more exciting times ahead, love the ** video, can't comment on it while I'm at work though  

jack, lovely to hear you are still lurking nearby    

mrs rock, I've gone off our hv for similar reasons, the info you've had definitely contradicts each other, archie has no inclinination to crawl either though, I can get things nearby by pulling himself on his tummy but the noises he makes doing it makes it sound like way too much effort    much prefers walking with hands, even just one handed when he's feeling cocky   I don't think it's unusal for there to be no crawling, archie doesn't get it either


----------



## jack12

dont listen to a word the HV says, they just worry ya to bloomin death xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- well said lady!  

Zoe- did you decide if you would stay over in April?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have just hoovered my stairs as a welcome break from my work.  Not having the most interesting day!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- oh dear, you are bored!


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* I echo what Jack says-How many children do you see needing to be pulled along on their arses? A baby will do these things when they are ready, not when a HV or book tells you they should 

*lollipops* Yay for crawling, well done DB!

*doddy* 

*KT* well done you for going for it!

*zoe* Nice to have you back 

*Jack* Hi 

I need to catch up on the chat


----------



## Faithope

Oops-swear filter isn't working then   Actually I said Dick yesterday and that appeared too


----------



## Angel10

lollipops said:


> . is it so bad to be an only child? surely it means we have more time and energy to give if we just have one child? or will she turn out wierd? lol.


My son is an only child - nuff said?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- hey Hun, how ya doing?   I wonder what it would have been replaced with   the mind boggles  

Angel- hey you! Your son is luffly


----------



## dialadink

Faith - they will be renaming u potty mouth!!  

Kt - well done on the childminding. I am certain u will be inundated with requests, you'll be fab. Shame about WOD.... What's next, universe of discovery?! Lol 
So, any plans for the boys' birthday?
Re: holiday - it will be the dardoine (sp) for us. Like u, Dh went every year as a kid so knows it well.  

Jack - hey Hun! Big hello to u  

Zoe - yay - you're back! Bless Archie not fancying the crawling malarkey - who would want carpet burnt knees after all?!  

Mrs r - hoovering? Ooh bad times! xx

Lolli - I agree with doddy - do the tests and make a decision when u have all the info, otherwise it's all ifs and maybes


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Hey, I am doing OK actually, no headaches in the last few days and no more rage moments   Boobs are hurting and I have enough CM to sink a ship  (sorry if TMI but as you are friends and we are on a fertility site, you will not be grossed out by these things anymore  ) I cried at Call the Midwives last night  and I am really tired but apart from that I am OK 

I watched the This Morning fertility week thing on ITVPlayer, I learnt nothing as I know it all already  and could probably take my own scan and diagnose myself as I have seen that part of my body so many bloody times now, it's as familiar as my face!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- lovely! Lovely scenery, lovely weather, lovely food, lovely wine...perfect!   

Faith-   only joking   glad you're feeling better Hun   I'm going to watch that 'this morning' fertility thing later


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Thanks for Ed's birthday messages on here and on ********. He had a lovely small party yesterday with 2 sets of grandparents and some baby friends and we went out for lunch today   

Will be back tomorrow with personals xxx


----------



## pray4a+

happy birthday Ed. 

Try and read back later bit manic at the moment.


----------



## dialadink

Belle - hope your scan went ok? Sounds like ed has had a fun couple of days  

Pray - those bubbas keeping u busy?  

What's the this morning thing? Feel like I'm missing out?!?! xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Belle- sounds like you had a lovely couple of  days for Eds birthday   and how are you feeling now?  

Pray- hello hunny! What's new with you?  

Dial-   how are you sweetness? And it's fertility week this week in this morning, discussing everything fertility, probably nothing we don't already know, and it'll be interesting to see in how much depth they go too    


I'm off on a course this afternoon about information sharing, not sure how they are going to fill 3&half hours with that but hey ho


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!

belle, have to agree with everyone, sounds like Ed had a fab time. How did yesterday go for you? xx

morning kt, hope you have a thrilling time this afternoon, it's amazing how they fill these courses with thin air  just remembered you asked about staying over in april, don't think so as I think it would be tricky as soon as we hit bedtime, I'll not be leaving my boy and you won't be leaving your boys either......but touchwood if sleeping goes ok I'll be in no rush to go back home so archie could even gatecrash the boys bath time and then we could travel home with archie in his pj's just ideas.........

dial,


dialadink said:


> who would want carpet burnt knees after all?!


   sure he thinks the same. I missed the this morning thing too 

pray, J&J keeping you on your toes then 

faithope, glad you are feeling a bit better (well as much as you can be while dr'ing) 

mrs rock, I did chuckle a bit at the hoovering, wish you could have popped over to mine 

lolli, any decisions made then??

doddles, morning 

angel, good luck at the dentist!  

bleugh....I'm all full of germs and feel cack - rubbish, still have the joys of work though, lucky lucky me


----------



## zoe25

ooooooo and   rachel


----------



## zoe25

does anyone use dropbox on their ipads? is it worth it?? random I know but we have quite a few ipad'ders on here


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- good morning my lovely! Crazy bath time sounds fab   and no I don't use Dropbox, hadn't heard of it until you said although I've had a look at it now and might give it a go   I don't seem to be able to post pics on ** from my iPad as is, but looks like you can with that Dropbox


----------



## zoe25

did my waffle about the bedtime thing make sense to you too  What have things come too when I'm getting tips on apps from my MUM      she uses it all the time


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yes perfect sense


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning

And today's illness is raging conjunctivitis, caught from E.  She is not too bad but I can hardly open my right eye and look like something from the house of horrors


----------



## zoe25

crikey mrs rock, you are having no luck you poor thing


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - Eww sounds awful, you poor thing   Hope it clears up quick, its so not a good look!!

Belle - Belated   to Ed!  Sounds like he had a good time!  And yes - how did your scan go?

Zoe - Oh no  Hope you feel better soon honeybunny, lots of vit c and magic wee - aka lempsips 

KT - Well done for the childminding thingy!!  Bet you'll have a waiting list for!!  Hope this afternoon doesn't drag tooooooooo much!

Dial - Nope me neither, no tv in the office   If I don't get back on later, good luck for appt honey, and an early   for you!!!  Hope whatever you do is enjoyable 

Faithope - Glad you're feeling a bit better 

Hello to the rest of the B&B's  

And this was my fear about coming back on here, since I have, i've had the almost overwhelming urge to have my follow up appt.  DF is against the idea, and has swept all thought of it all out of his mind, really can't/don't blame him for that in the slightest - we had a deal, and he's stuck to it!!  I just think (like I said to Lolli yesterday) if we go back and they say there's not a chance in hell of it ever working then i'll know, but as it stands I feel a bit more in limbo, and I wish I didn't 
No feedback needed, just wanted to get it off me chest 

xx


----------



## zoe25

oooh was that dial's appointment today   brain like a seive me!!! hope it goes well petal  

i like tea and honey when poorly too doddy, most people raaction is   but I like it   p.s. good place to gets things of ones chest too


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - oh Hun, its so hard isn't it.    You have to follow your instincts really, but obviously you both need to be on the same page. I know its not exactly the same for us, but its similar....me and lee spoke last night and we just can't decide, we can't agree, and neither of us know what's for the best. But a F/u might help confirm if u want to try again or not . Trouble with F/U is it puts you right back in the environment you have been trying to stay out of .......I'm prob not helping, but I guess seeing how the ground lies won't harm, it may confirm how you both truly feel about more tx?   




MrsR - oh dear, I use to get that a lot as a child. It's horrid in the mornings when you can't open you eyes.    And as for little E, don't worry. My cousin didn't crawl at all, at 15 months she just got up and walked. Doctors tested her for all sorts and they just put it down to her being lazy   but once she was on her feet she was off, she's a very bright girl, full of life and smiles. I know we all compare children, even when we try not to but it really is down to individual babies. So DB might be crawling now but she's a bloody awful baby! Lol. Not a laid back bone in her body. Swings and roundabouts.   


Zoe - urghhh, poor you. So much going round. Hate winter! X




Doh, gotta go DB is wedged behind sofa


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon my little blossoms! 

Kt - Are you awake? That course sounds a bit Zzzzzzzzzzz. How do they drag these things on for soooo long?! Anyway, hope it's useful hun. 
I'm good thanks 

Doddy - This is me not giving any feedback.  Just a big ole  and  and you know where I am am if you do wanna chat. 
So, did the HM get booked or what? 
Thanks for the  and the . xxx

Zoe - Big old get well wishes to you - flippin' lurgies are all over the place at the mo... I'll say this quietly I seem to be avoiding it at the mo...
No appt for me today - i'm at 'W' but only today and tomorrow and then I am off until Monday. I have my appt on Thursday. Sure it'll be nothing interesting though, just a formality. 

Belle - So, come on - what happened yesterday - you know we neeeeed to know.  Hope you're ok? x 

Lolli - If you are anything like me you need a few days of thinking and talking with the dh, then a few days of ignoring the subject, and then out of the blue you will have made a decision! 

Mrs R - Ewww yukky eye. Hope that clears up quickly hun. Like Lolli I used to get that a lot when I was younger. 
p.s meant to say my DH was like E, never crawled, he didn't need to - he would just point and whinge until someone did what he wanted, picked him up and took him there, or got him what he wanted. Probably helped that he had a big sister to do it all for him though - he claims he was too clever to crawl (yeah right). Anyway, suddenly he just did it, and before long was toddling around getting himself into all kinds of mischief - and he's been doing the same ever since!


----------



## BathBelle

Evening girls,

Dial, Good luck for Thursday xxx Have you got any plans for your birthday? (sorry of you've already said and I've missed them   )

Lolli, I have family (well DH does) on the gold coast just south of Brisbane. I've not done too much travelling around Australia but Brisbane is my favourite city we've been to so far   I think the girls have already given you some excellent advice on ivf v's move.

Claire,       Anyway of talking DH round or is it a big no-no?  

Zoe, If you're not feeling well can you not take a couple of days off sick? Hope you feel better soon xx

Mrs Rock, There seems to be a lot of conjunctivitis going around the nurseries. Hope it clears soon.

Kt, Hope you survived the course today x

Pray, Hope the manic-ness has quietened down now. How are you?

Faith, How's the DR going? Thanks for the link you put up the other day. I can't seem to do a search on my home computer so will have a look at it when I am in the office on Friday  

Angel,   How are you?

Rachel, If you are reading  

Ale, Hope you get the funding for your course. My work used to prefer the Prince 2 qualification but have now moved on to APM. I was accepted onto the practitioners course before going on maternity leave but I never followed it up   Now you have reminded me about it I will have a look into signing up to it again  

Jack, Hi how are you?

Sorry I'm sure I've missed a few people but my brain is a bit   at the moment. I've been feeling really pants the last couple of days, had a bit of d&v   nowhere near as bad as a few months back when I had the norovirus though. Thought it may have been a bit of a hangover from mixing champagne and red wine on Sunday, but as I am still rough then I don't think so.  Was then starting to worry that I had given everyone food poisoning at Ed's party but thankfully no one else is ill, so I'm now wondering if it was a side effect of the DR drugs   Anyway, scan yesterday went well, and my treatment has been brought forward a week. I'm now on 4 progynova a day to build up my lining. Next scan 8th March to check lining thickness with potentially transfer the following Thursday eekkk


----------



## lollipops

Dial - when's it your birthday honey? What you doing for the big day ?   




Belle - very best of luck Hun for this cycle. Think 'thick'     sorry your feeling sicky, absolutely loads of bugs around, people dropping like flies with sickness at the minute, feel better soon . Thanks for the info on Brisbane too, it does look a beautiful part of Oz  


Kt - did the course bore you senseless ? Who's has your cheeky boys when you go? X


  To rachel , if your reading Hun!!!!   




Right, I feel I need to apologise. I made a comment on here and asked if having an only child would mean the child's wierd. Reading it back it sounds by wrong    I by no way ment it sound like that's what I thought about people having 1 child, I'm one of them people. The thought stemmed from a friend making a flippant comment about only children being wierd and it has played on my mind and I wanted to ask your views. But instead of explaining it like that I made it sound like I thought having an only child is wierd. And for that I'm sorry and hope I didn't offend anyone who has 1 baby/child as that's the last thing I would ever want to do.


----------



## dialadink

Belle - there u are!!   glad the scan went well and tx is progressing nicely. Shame u are feeling so   though.   hope u feel better soon.  
No birthday plans - we are off work so not sure - leaving it in dh's hands- although he's suffering at the mo with an infection under his crown - he had root canal there a few months back and it seems it wasn't done properly!!! How bad is that? As if going to the dentist isn't bad enough anyway!!  So, it might be a quiet birthday if he's still not feeling great...  

Lolli - I'm sure u wouldn't have offended anyone Hun. I'm not offended - getting that elusive one is hard enough for me without considering a sibling. U must have a lot buzzing around your head considering all your options. I know it's not easy for u and all u want is whats best for db and your little family. 
I'm sure all the ladies with one child are so happy to have one, and so utterly in love with their son/daughter they wouldn't have thought for second that your comment was meant in any way offensive. 
My b'day is Friday Hun...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

MrsRock- oh no! Yucky conjunctivitis  you poor thing! Have you got something to clear it up? 

Doddy- huge  beautiful, maybe it's just something you'll need to do 

Belle- I'm sorry you've been poorly Hun  doesn't sound nice, hard to pin point what it really could be though. Glad all was ok with you scan, it's all happening! 

Lolli- so how is DB's crawling going then  my mum has the boys for me when I do these courses but that was the last one for a while thank goodness  the other courses are online 

Dial- big big 

Well I managed to stay awake...just! I know it was an important part of the course but OMG it was sooooooo boring! No more for a while though


----------



## dialadink

Kt - shame it wasn't super-duper exciting, but its another box ticked!! Well done poppet.   xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- aww thanks poppet   hope your dhs infection clears up, presume he's got antibiotics for it poor thing? Hope you can both enjoy your birthday


----------



## dialadink

Thanks kt - yeah he's got metronidazole... I've dosed him up and sent him off to bed - out of my way. I know he's in bad pain, but I just might   him before too long!!!  

Anyway, how are S&H? Nearly clear of the lurgies? Xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good for you Hun, Men just don't do quiet poorly do they   S&H are all better now thanks Hun, no more lurgy and back to their nutty selves


----------



## pray4a+

Girls,

Sorry I've not been around much having a bit of a wobble at the moment and feeling totally overwhelmed by the whole Australia thing! Think it has only just hit me. So sorry for the lack of proper personals. I am still reading and keeping up with your news.

Faith & Belle - I have every thing I can crossed for you both   that tx goes smoothly sending a bucket load of  

Dial - early   in case I don't get back on have a great weekend. Hope you get some positive news tomorrow  

Doddy & Lolli - no advice girls just  sending you both a huge   and   that whatever road you choose it brings nothing but happiness 

Kt - glad the boys are feeling better and I'm sure you will have a queue at the door for your services ( childminding that is   ) 

Zoe & Mrs Rock - hope you are both felling better  

Angel - you ok Hun ?   

 Jack, Ale and all my other fellow lurker's 

I will be in the background and reading to keep up with your news but forgive me if I'm not posting much


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Quiet today isn't it  

Pray- hello my lovely   you must have wondered where we'd all b^ggered off too! Bless you for having a wobble sweetie, it's completely understanderble   it's a huge thing, and you're still getting used to having a family   and as exciting as it all seems, there is the reality behind it, I know I would be exactly the same   feel free to let your feelings out here poppet, always here with lots of  

Hi everyone!


----------



## lollipops

Pray - its a huge thing your about to do, your bound to feel worried, anxious and scared ( to name a few!) . Take time to let it all sink in. We are all he if you need to vent or talk about it   


Hi Katy- tis very quiet indeed    hope you had a nice day. I'm frantically following DB around and pulling her away from plug sockets and wires!


----------



## doddyclaire

Am here, sorry, zoinked after a mental zumba sesh, so now relaxing with a well deserved vodka 

Pray - Honey its no wonder you're having an ickle wobble, its a huge step for anyone, never mind someone who has just had gorgeous twinnies, and who has been seriously ill herself, you take all the time you can to get your head around the idea of living down under!!

Lolli - Has Miss DB calmed down?!  As for your comment re only children, hun I cant imagine anyone here taking any offence, I didn't even notice (how bad is THAT!!   )

Dial - Hope big G is feeling a tad better, you know i've got a bucket of hugs ready for ya  hope tomorrow goes well, and is enlightening!

KT - Hey honeypie, anything exciting done today?!

Belle - Hope you're feeling better lovely xx

A big   to the rest of the gang


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- you'll be sick of saying 'no' soon   no to plugs, no to wires, no to doors, no to pulling the dogs tail, the list of no's is endless   our latest no's are...no don't eat the cat food, and...no don't bang the wall with the toy   really trying not to say no so much, they just laugh at me, I have to say though, it's hard not to laugh with them     cheeky boys  

Doddy- Hey sweet cheeks! Oooo vodie, yummy   nothing exciting for us today, unless you class making a dentist appointment exciting?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!

was expecting loads of chatter yesterday, but you all made it much easier for me to catch up   I never seem to get a chance to get on on wednesday's at the moment  

dial, hope you find some use of the appt today and then eeeek lovely day tomorrow   

belle, glad your scan went well even though you felt a bit pants, hope you are feeling better now and ooooh not be long to et   

lolli, oops to DB getting stuck under the sofa, did make me smirk though   and goodluck getting to all the cables before her (as for the one child comment, no one took offence, we're all friends here and knew what you meant  )

mrs rock, hope you are feeling better  

kt, glad you survived your thrilling course, I NEED some sebastian and harrison tales please, what the latest most funny thing they did  

doddy, well done on the Zumba, Im still to scared to try it 

someone just came in and had the cheek to ask me work stuff   and I've completely lost my chain of thought      

back later


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning from the house of gunky eyes!!!!!

E's eyes are better now but mine still grim.  How rude considering she gave it to me!!  The eye drops are helping but slowly.  


Pray, it's only natural the way you are feeling, it's a big step.  I have a uni friend who moved to Sydney with her husband and baby from Northern Ireland, she really loves it out there.  


Doddy, you wouldn't be human if you didn't wonder about your follow up.  I would go to it.  But if DF has closed the book then I guess you'll have to try and talk him round.  You don't want to look back and resent not going.



Dial I hope your appointment goes ok today.  At least it's out of the way before your birthday.


Zoe did you have a good day with Archie yesterday, what did you do?



Talking of follow ups, I have mine tomorrow at ARGC.  Not particularly looking forward to that.  At the moment having another baby seems like a pretty tall order as I am knackered, we have been constantly ill since Christmas, before that I was throwing up for weeks with ms, now E is having about 5 teeth coming through at once and won't go to sleep at night.  The other night she was awake until 2am    She refused to stay in her cot, I have never heard her cry so much, and I finally got her to fall asleep lying next to me oin the spare bed.  Never had anything like this before!!  Please let it be a teeth-related phase!!


----------



## lollipops

MrsE - I hate teething with a passion. DB screams, cries and won't sleep until the little buggers are through. Her bottom two teeth were hell, I'm dreading more  poor thing never knows what to do with herself, she gets the runs and a temp too. I use calpol, teething powders and anbesol ( which s far better than other teething gels)

I hope her teeth come through soon, 5 at once! Owch !

Zoe - how very rude of them to interrupt! So what did u do yesterday with your Archie day ? 

I'm taking DB to a play centre this afternoon, place your bets on how long it takes for her to come down with some sort of bug. These germ infested places!  

Hope everyone's well, very quiet


----------



## lollipops

Ooh look at the tiny text - wierd


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

LOL Lolli at your tiny text!!  Weird!  Poor DB and teething, nasty business that is.  Hope playgroup goes well, and no bugs to be bought home!!

Mrs R - Aww poor little cherub, hope her teeth come through quick, and I hope your eyes clear up too.  Good luck for tomorrow, will be interesting what they say.

Zoe - The very cheek, of that person to come in and try to talk shop, don't they realise if FF time?! 

Oookay, so had the chat with DF and he's all for going for the follow up (yippee) he's just not sure what we do with whatever info we get but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.  Difficulty lies in getting an appt with the right person, as I most definitely do not want my follow up from the insesitive rude man that did my EC.  Need to speak to the practice manager but she's not in until Monday.
And off to the quack's this arvo, had a headace for 3 weeks now, and nothing shifts it, getting quite annoying


----------



## lollipops

Doddy doo's - I am pleased you ave both come to a joint decision. Must feel like a small weights been lifted . Definitely see the right consultant, its very important to feel comfortable and at ease & confident that they have your best interests at heart. As for headaches, friend of mine has been suffering fr a while with them & turned out to be a sinus issue, gave her antibiotics to clear them up. X


----------



## zoe25

the teeny tiny text amused me!

mrs rock, sounds a bit familiar too, I may get of a bit more lightly but it was fun last wed night when archie decided to not sleep between 2-4 and then snoozed in my arms, kind of knackered me getting masses of sleep for work the next day, mean while the child minder reported he was full of the joys of spring    hope E's phase goes soon  

we kind of end up doing similar things each wed, sing and signing in the afternoon and either toddlers or a playdate in the morning, toddlers yesterday in the "kitchen room" got to love the names of these rooms archie enjoyed showing off walking about using just one of my hands and flirting with any lady he could see, has recently developed the "shy" thing which he got emeraldlite with the other week too  

lolli, enjoy the germ infested play time this afternoon  

doddy, I know how ruuuuuuude   oooooh that's a positive step by df (can't wai until he's dh by the way  ) like you said get the right person doing the follow up, you're the customer so they can flippin well accomodate you (we have to do that all day for our customers/ service users) so don't see why we should expect any less when we are the customers   not liking your headaches what a pain in the bum, hope the dr's are helpful and don't just say "drink more water!"


----------



## Faithope

I will catch up later as I am on lunch but having a stressful day as sickness is taking over at work and no supply was booked for my class today so guess who's teaching all day  

I know you have all given good advice regarding my lack of AF, should I call the clinic for advice? I know something is not right-I know each cycle is different but I haven't DR'ed , I am feeling fine and am just waiting for bad news  

 xxx


----------



## lollipops

Faith - honey if its causing you anxiety & stress then call your clinic & express your concerns. That's all ypu can do to put your mind at ease until your scan. I'm sure if you havent down legged yet they will just up your dose and keep you going a bit longer. My first icsi my AF was late & I was gping mad with worry that it would never come & when it did it was very light , but it was fine....the drugs really can upset your body. Anyway, im rambling - call your clinic for reassurance, its what they are there for, lord knows we pay enough! X


----------



## lollipops

Excuse typos using my phone and its about had it! Time to get a new one me thinks!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Zoe- how very rude that you had to do some work!    I'll have a think about the boys antics, I'm sure they think everything is funny  

MrsRock- managed to get those eye drops in Hun?   And poor little E, teething is just not nice poor little love, probably just needed some extra mummy comfort   the boys are like that when they're not feeling right, I had them both in bed with me for about 5 nights but as soon as they feel better they're back in their cots   good luck with your FU appointment tomorrow hunny, let us know how you get on  

Lolli- small writing! How bizzarre     how was the play centre, where you meeting friends/mums? 

Doddy- How's ya head sweetie? What did the doc say Hun? I'm glad you're going ahead with your FU too hunny, and I hope you get to see the nice consultant too, you'll want to be able to ask questions without wanting to throttle him   

Faith-   for your stressful day, I'd ring the clinic if you're unsure of anything Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Whoops! I hadn't finished! ...

Dial- thinking of you today my lovely, I realy hope the consultant has given you some positive news, lots of   for you sweetie


----------



## Faithope

*lolli*  Thanks hun 

As it turns out, my clinic is telepathic  I got a call from them at 5. It was to do with my blood tests (again  ) They are not happy with the 'normal' on all the tests-they want numbers, understandably. I explained that they wouldn't hand over the levels, just that they were normal. So she said she wil ring my GP and get the levels 

So I asked about the DR thing-she said they will only cancel a cycle in extreme circumstances, that there's still time and wait for the scan to revel more. She asked if I had DR symptoms-I did for the first week but have regained my normalness and have had no headaches/sweats etc.. Then she asked if I had taken a HPT and I said I had, negative.


----------



## Faithope

Continued..

Cats were fighting ..

So I feel much better now 

*dial* Hope today went as well as it could xx

Big hi to all-must get the dinner sorted xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Glad you got some reassurance 

KT - Bloody doc was a bit useless!!  He's not sure whether i've got residue of virus, or sinusitis, so am on co-codamol (which is having no effect) and antibiotics, deep joy  

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- that's good that the clinic contacted you, really hope the scan reveals what's happening  

Doddy- so...none the wiser then!   hope the antibiotics clear whatever it is up though hunny


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-        HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL! I hope you have a lovely day doing something special


----------



## Faithope

have a lovely day *dial*


----------



## lollipops

Happy birthday lisa


----------



## zoe25

lovely lovely dial! have a fantabulous day  

faith, oooh pleased the clinic contacted you and reassured you some more  

doddy, flamin' typical dr's! hope the ab kick in and you feel better soon  

kt, up early today lady? always nice  

mrs rock, hope you fu goes ok to (and that your eye has calmed down a bit too)  

lolli, how's DB been since your ** update


----------



## lollipops

Hi zoe - sick twice in the night but appears ok this morning. kept porridge down. Bit annoyed this morning with a ******** comment my mil put on my wall....Infact im really cross.   this is the reason i came of ******** for 2 years! 

How are u ?


----------



## pray4a+

Dial have a fantastic day


----------



## zoe25

can you not delete it off lolli (did think it was bordering on a bit too cheeky for everyone to see  ) and just blame it on ** being weird to prevent further hassle anyway glad DB seems better today, yak to the sick bit though    I'm just the usual today - tired    with a bonus annoying cough - left overs from the sore throat I had! Have an appraisal this afternoon which will be a complete waste of time as they don't do them properly here and I can't really comment on what I do and will do as I have no flippin' idea what my job is now  

morning pray   hugs to those gorgeous little people of yours too


----------



## lollipops

I have tried to delete it but can't. I'm so upset that she put that. I think I should just come off ********. It was because of dh's family that I partly joined. They are always texting to tell me to put more vids and pics of DB up, which I do mostly for them. And yet this is what I get ? She's so opinionated, but I find it offensive that she felt the need to broadcast her feelings on ** for everyone to see.




Hope you feel better soon zoe, not nice feeling poorly at the best of times let alone at work ! Boo! Hope the Orin's appraisal doesn't go on forever, just think at least it's Friday!!!! 2 whole days with Archie bums!!! Is DH still taxi driving a lot at the weekends?


Anyway, I'm off to dig up some worms for DB


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial  - Happy birthday hunny!!  Hope you have a fab day xx

Loli - I just had to log on to read that - WTF? I am shocked, what the heck does DH think/say about it?  I would either delete it or publicly tell her to do one!  Glad to read that Miss DB is a bit better this morning x

Zoe - Ooh an appraisal - you lucky thing!!  LOL!! We dont really have them, my boss says she knows if i'm happy or unhappy about something i'll tell her!!

Pray - Morning poppet, how are you doing today?

Morning KT, Faith, Angel & the rest of the b&b's xx


----------



## lollipops

Doddy- part of me wants to see if she replies to what my friend put! I'm just shocked she put it. How dare she tell me to ' get a grip'    what have I done to upset her? Nothing ! I thought we to but clearly she thinks I'm a ****e mother


----------



## doddyclaire

I am so tempted to put something very flippant on there Sam, twice now i've typed something and then deleted it, because I wouldn't want you to get any more grief but I am still quite incensed myself about it, so god knows how you feel honey 
xx


----------



## lollipops

I've done that myself numerous times, but at the end of the day it's not worth it.....I'm sure she will phone or ring to tell me what she thinks of me! I might just delete it , I'm embarrassed she put that on my wall for people to see. It's offend a lot of my friends too. 
Bless u for wanting to put something, if she decides to put more on there or phones me- I will give you the green light to knock her down with your witty ways with words!


----------



## lollipops

Oh and DH couldn't care less, thinks I'm being very the top and that's what I get for being on ******** .


----------



## doddyclaire

Bloody men    Well, i'm on standby for MiL bashing  xx


----------



## zoe25

oooooh  I'll be on standby with doddy too! (and a bit of DH bashing too ) I keep re-reading it too....very cheeky esp as DB has been so poorly recently......oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh  

as for my fun appraisal, she's only doing it to get that box ticked! she couldn't care less what I think but I bet she asks how long I'm going to express for, she always beeping does


----------



## doddyclaire

Nosy cow!!  Tell her you'll express until he's at least 5 years old - that should shut her up!!


----------



## zoe25

doddyclaire said:


> Nosy cow!! Tell her you'll express until he's at least 5 years old - that should shut her up!!


     think I might!

your headaches any better today by the way


----------



## doddyclaire

Not really, but thanks for asking.  I keep getting dizzy spells today, not sure if thats the tabs or not, tis ok while i'm at me desk but a bit worrying when driving.....


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls, 

Dial,     Happy Birthday. Hope you have a fab day.

Zoe, Hope the appraisal goes ok, and yes def tell you you're aimming to carry on expressing for a loooonnnnggggg time.

Claire, Hope the ABs kick in soon and the headache clears.

Lolli, I can't see ** at the moment but   to the MIL.

Faith, Pleased the clinic were able to put your mid at rest.

Pray,   Not surprised it's all suddenly hit you hun. You've already had some major life changes this and last year on top of being seriously ill.  A move to the other side of the world should be a breeze   Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help.

Kt, Why were you up so early?

AFM - At work clock watching.


----------



## zoe25

doddy, thats rubbish and pants, definitely not liking the sound of dizzy spells wherever you are.....take lots of care you  

belle, hope you enjoy your clock watching   where's your ticker by the way, did it go funny after Ed's birthday....can you believe you have a one year old


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening me beauties!  

Lolli- OMG your mil!   saying what she did on faceache was very very wrong   I'm with the girls, ready and waiting!   anyway, I'm glad DB hasn't been sick anymore bless her  

Zoe- appraisal? Not really any of her business how long you're going to express for, What the feck   and yes, love an early start every now and then   keeps me on my toes  

Doddy- dizzy spells, doesn't sound good to me hunny   probably a virus though, sooo much of it going around at the moment don't you know     maybe a duvet day would help, blanky and hot choccy?  

Belle- how ya doing hunny?   really not sure why I was up so early   both the boys woke up at 3 and went back to sleep at about 3:45, i was wide awake but went back to sleep about an hour later only to be woken at 5   they just seemed to want cuddles    

Dial- hope you had a lovely birthday sweetie  

Pray- hi hunny


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls!

Lolli I am avid to know what MIL said on **.  But don't tell me if it's going to make you mad all over again.


Dial did you have a good birthday?  and how was your appointment?


Doddy could the dizzy spells be ear-related maybe?



Zoe how was your appraisal?  I have mine soon.  Did she ask you the nosy question??


KT hope you got a bit more sleep last night?


Well E's sleeping seems to be back on track thank goodness!  I resorted to feeding her her last bottle in the cot for a few nights as that was the only way I could persuade her to go in it, and she relaxed enough to go to sleep.  I am sure it is her teeth, they are pushing up in every gum.  I also had to feed her at 4am to settle her but hey, not the end of the world if she has a few extra bottles.  


I had my follow up yesterday.  This is CD 11 and was hoping we could go straight on and have natural FET this cycle.  They have agreed to natural FET (with progesterone support) but want to wait until next cycle as Dr says that after a mmc it can take a while for hormones to return to normal and they want to do a hormone profile from the start of next cycle.  Which would be fine except that we have booked a holiday in April and it is very likely to clash, and in May we are also away for a week for a wedding in Yorkshire!  So it may end up being June!  I would be peeved if so as I do not have time to waste, but hey ho, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## lollipops

Morning girls   




MrsE - bless little E, teething really isn't nice is it    DB feeds like a monster when teething, think it comforts her and feels nice on her gums. But she still feeds 2/3 times a night anyway    mil has made me cross but acts like she put nothing wrong on there   she put something along the lines of " what happening to all you modern mums , feed your babies mud,dirt and worms - that will build their immune systems up, you don't know how easy you have it - get a grip! " ..... Something like that anyway. It was the " get a grip " comment that hacked me off   she had put this comment in response to me complaining that I thought DB had caught another sickness bug and some friends had replied by suggesting buying some baby vits to build her immune system up....all a bit uncalled really    








Hope everyone s well, nice plans this weekend? X


----------



## Mrs Rock

That does sound a bit abrasive of your MIL Lolli.  I find ** is a bit of a double edged sword isn't it.  It can be so much fun and it's so nice to share with people but often people write things I don't think they would ever say in person.  Same with email in a way.  Also you can't judge tone of voice.  My DH's cousin is a bit the same, she comments on everything and she really irritates me.  I'm trying to find a way of setting it up so she doesn't see my posts - without her knowing of course!  She never says anything really bad, but she's just got a way of making me think "Oh god, shut up will you!!"


DH has taken E to a Dad + toddler group for the first time, a friend of ours goes so we thought they'd try it out.  So I have an hour's luxury time in which I am going to......clean the house   


Tomorrow we are going to Brighton to see DH's friend's new baby.  I kind of don't want to go.  I know it is utterly uncharitable of me, but she is one of those people who got pregnant 30 seconds after deciding to try.  Straight after their wedding she was writing on ** (yes ** again) things like "Now time for babies!", "Feeling very broody!" etc etc and I thought to myself, well I hope it happens for you and you don't regret sharing that with the world.  Hey presto 2 months later she was pregnant.  I know I'm a cow for begrudging them but after what I've been through I can't help it    Give me a slap, somebody!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - you so dont deserve a slap hun - dont be so hard on yourself    We all know where you are coming from


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - completely normal to feel that way Hun, don't blame you at all. I feel the same towards a particular friend of mine who completely takes for granted the fact she can just pop kid after kid out. I know we are incredibly lucky to have our little ones but the pain of infertility doesn't ever go away and it's even more frustrating that so many of our FF are still struggling for baby number 1 and yet others just keep popping out babies like there's no tomorrow. 


Hope you had a nice hour cleaning    funny , when ever DH has DB I do the same. He was feeding her some lunch so I pulled out the sofas and hoovered like a mad women!   


Yes ******** is a dodgy thing really. I only joined so dh's family can see regular pics of DB but like you say it can become a strange world on there, and people tend to be more outspoken than they would be to your face. I often think about coming off it.


I didn't realize you were on it, we should 'friend' each other! 


Angel - there you are !!!! I've missed you, come chat to us lovely


----------



## dialadink

Evening you gorgeous lot! 

Faith - how u feeling? Any AF signs yet? Hope ur feeling better on the down reg now.  

Doddy - not liking the sound of those headaches and dizziness my lovely, hope ur feeling better, if not get back to the docs. It probably is some kind of virus thing, but not nice all the same. Big dial hugs to u  

Kt - how's u? What's been happening this weekend in the 'p' household this weekend?   xx

Pray - not surprised u are feeling a bit  , u have had such a lot to adjust to, and now a huge adjustment for u all coming up. One thing u can be sure of is that no matter where u are in the world, you will always have all of us on the net.  

Mrs r - how's the eye? Glad E is settling back into her sleep - those toothy pegs must be causing her so much upset poor poppet, hugs for that.  
Sorry I didn't get on to wish u luck for your follow up, I was thinking of u all the same. I know the waiting might not be ideal, but best get those hormones in check if u are going natural - much better in my opinion. 
Thanks for asking about my appt, although it wasn't very good - not at all what we were expecting, and actually really upsetting. I think it's going to be a long way off that we cycle again, if in fact we manage it at all, time will tell.  

Zoe - love your little pic of cheeky Archie. He is such a cutie. Is he still being cheeky when he gets dropped off in the morning with the fake tears? 
So, spill all the details on the appraisal... Did u tell them to mind their own about expressing? Xxx

Lolli - I must admit that I too typed a few comments and then deleted them before posting on your **... I am shocked that Dh hasn't said something to your mil... These men r such wussys (sp?) when it comes to their mums sometimes. I'm sure u would have happily 'got a grip' of her (right round the throat)  
Rise above it Hun, you know u are doing a great job with db don't you!?! MIL's are made for ignoring!  

Thanks for all your happy birthdays too ladies, that's that out the way for another year - phew!!  

Anyway, just popping on to day hi, lots of love to all I haven't mentioned in personals - time for beddybyes now. Night all xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hello beautiful   I'm so sorry your appointment didn't bring you better news hunny, I was really   for you poppet as I'm sure other girlies were too   I won't ask questions as I don't want to push you to talking about it, but we're here for you poppet  
I'm fine thanks Hun, nothing much happening here this weekend, dh has emptied the pond of water and fish, and is going to start filling it in tomorrow, I shall miss it but it was a pain in the  

MrsRock- I'm glad you've got little E sleeping well again, it's such a shock to the system when they wake in the night and you're used to unbroken sleep   good news about your FU doing a natural cycle, and not a bad thing to wait a little for your body to get back to 'normal'   and as Angel said, you don't need a slap hunny, I think you'll find we all feel like that!  

Lolli- Hope your hangover didn't  last too long Hun   I presume DB is ok now then, and it was just a blip?  

Angel-   hello darlin'


----------



## lollipops

Dial - hello gorgeous, have a nice birthday ? 
Here for you if you want to chat about what was spoken about at your consultation. Just want you to know that  don't feel that u can't off-road to us but at the same time if your not feeling like talking about it, that's fine too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning lolli! Up all night or just one of many wakings?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and look...your little girl is 8 months old today!


----------



## lollipops

One of many waking Kt, but thankfully DH w as on duty but is annoying that despite him dealing with her I was still wide awake everytime she woke up   
And yep, my dumping is 8 months old! Scary Mary!! Can't believe she's 1 this summer ! What you have planned with your gorgeous boys today?

What's everyone else up to this Sunday?   I'm really fancying a huge roast dinner, but can't be bothered to cook it !


----------



## dialadink

Kt - I take it the pond going will have a fair bit to do with the safety of those gorgeous boys and any children u childmind? I totally understand. Good excuse to get dh outside sorting the garden too  

Lolli - glad dh took over last night. I know it must still wake u but at least u don't have to gut your toes out of the bed  
Why don't u go out to a pub somewhere for a big fat roast? Make dh treat u!!  

Thanks for the hugs kt and lolli. 
The appt was a bit of a pointless exercise. The last dr I saw at Barts said that if my results came back with a genetic condition he would refer me to guys, but the lady we saw on thur has now taken over as lead consultant. She was lovely, but knew her stuff. 
She worked at guys a few years ago, and knew a lot about pgd.
She said she has to wait for the genetic counsellor to refer us, IF he thinks there is any chance for us. 
She talked a lot about IF we got a 'live birth' and the baby MIGHT survive, how life limiting the disorders could be. She talked about late termination - things I couldn't even begin to think about really.
Saying that, she was the first dr I have seen who fully understood how mentally prepared we need to be and had lots of advice on that. 
She wants me to have lots of procedures, aqua scans, hysto etc. 
she at me off straight away as the first thing she said was she was sorry for our loss in September. 
She also said I definitely made the right choice of medical mc over the op. erm what else... Oh yeah, I am too fertile!!! Ha, yeah right. Apparently that why my body lets even bad embryos implant. 
She's not into the immunes stuff and didn't like the sound of all my new meds... 
So it was all very confusing and upsetting
What she did say was that IF we get referred for Pgc I am an excellent candidate as I produce lots of eggs and high grade embies. We might not get funding though as we have to apply to our pct for special circumstances. So looks like its maybe gonna be very pricy. BUT she does want us to keep our frosties, just in case, and as there are all good grades ( not that I believe grades mean a lot).
So, waffle over. I think any tx we MIGHT have will be a long way off, and now I am more scared than ever.


----------



## Faithope

*dial*   O hun, I am sorry the appointment was a difficult one. You don't deserve this  It's so hard when you start this journey, it's all new and exciting and you feel like a baby will come within 3 cycles, until MC's start to happen then the terror of tests etc takes over  Massive cuddles from me 

Morning ladies 

Still no AF and have my scan in 48 hours. My cervix has disappeared high up and I can't reach it, have tons of EWCM still and my nipples are permanently erect  This has never happened before. So as I am proving-no two cycles are the same


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial that is such a lot to take in   .  Big big hugs.  At least she said you did the right thing with the medical mc, which I am now worried about as I have had the op twice!  That thing about being "too fertile", that was in the news a few months back, research showing that women who suffer several mcs have a far higher rate of getting pregnant than the average woman.  Still, not a very helpful concept, being "too fertile" really is it.  Although, then again perhaps it is a hopeful thing, as may mean that when you get the right embryo, it will have no trouble implanting   


Faith how on earth do you find where your cervix is!!  I have never felt my cervix in my life    



Angel and Lolli, thanks for your kind words about DH's friends.  Just off to Brighton in a minute and feel better knowing I'm not an utter cow.  Makes it easier to go and be nice somehow.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* TMI COMING I use my middle finger, reach in as far as it will go and you can feel a 'ball' type feeling, thats the opening. When I am due on I can feel it and usually theres blood on the end of my finger. That's when I know my AF is coming.


----------



## dialadink

Faith - thanks for the  
Bet your AF will show up on Tuesday morning, or maybe the scan will get things moving.
I was thinking the same as mrs r about your cervix - u really do know your body well Hun. Can't say I've felt mine. Lol  

Mrs r - I don't think u need to worry about the ops posing any problem for u, u fell pg with E after having the first one after all.  
Hope today goes ok. It's not easy is it? U r doing so well though, I still haven't plucked up the courage to go and visit dh's cousin whose baby was born in December. I just can't face it. 
Seem to be struggling a bit more with that kind of thing. More so at the mo. mind u, due date is looming in April so that's on my mind a lot more than it has been before.  

Anyway, enough of the doom and gloom. The   is out for once, lovely day. 
We r off to dagenham market - more to laugh at the people walking around than anything else!  
Out to dinner tonight - I'm fancying cocktails me thinks - and on a school night too!!! xx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - 


What a lot for you both to take in. Your mind must be swirling around after all that information. However the consultant did sound as though she was sensitive but straight with you both. I'm so very sorry your having all these extra worries and problems to overcome   breaks my heart that this journey is harder for you and your DH .....I suppose when you break it right down it comes down to finding the right healthy embryo and once that's achieved it appears that you stand a very high of it implanting, and going on to have a healthy pregnancy. I'm sure getting to that stage of having a healthy embryo is going to take time and a whole lot of courage but I know with that lovely man of yours by your side you can both overcome these obstacles. Your a tough cookie Miss Dial, I know you may not always feel like you are but you have dealt with all this in such a graceful way, I admire you lots.    Please keep talking to us though honey, I worry about you when I don't hear from you for a while. 


So is the next step to apply for funding for PGC ? 


Do you know what I would love to do right now? .......hug you to your very bones !   




Morning faith - wishing your af would hurry up and show its face !   


MrsR - enjoy Brighton, always fancied myself a little weekend away down there, heard its lovely


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   even though there was a lot to take in at your appointment it sounds like you were given as much information as possible, and the consultant did seem to know her stuff which is a plus these days   big   enjoy Dagenham market   and dinner this evening WITH cocktails is a must 
Re the pond, I was happy to keep it and make it safe but I think dh finds it a real chore having to clean it out and look after the fish etc, it'll be nice for him to spend more time relaxing with us in the garden than doing pond stuff 

Faith-   I'm sure all will become clear at your scan hunny  

MrsRock- I hope your day is better than expected my lovely, grit ya teeth   

Lolli- We might go for a walk this afternoon, the sun has come out and it's B E A U TIFUL!   What's the weather like with you? Have you persuaded your dh to take you out for tht roasty?


----------



## lollipops

DH is off walking the dog, I'm waiting for DB to wake from her morning nap and then i will  feed her and then we are off to kiddicare to look at travel cots and next size up car seats. I'm hoping because we will be out and about that he will cave and take us for a roast. He's a bit funny about pub roast dinners though, he only likes my roasts   
Have a nice stroll today. Weather but cloudy up here today but yesterday was gorgeous and dare I say quite warm! We went into town and I just wore a cardigan, no coat! Looks like our good weathers travelled down to you, enjoy !!!   




Dial - ooh enjoy the market! You do see some strange sights at markets. I only like to go to markets so I can hit the burger vans!


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - hugest of   for you both, a lot to take in and get your head around, which I know given time you'll do.
As for those cocktails - mine's a mojito please!  Enjoy your day out xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello beautiful ladies!!! I have missed you and want to try to keep up up to date if possible.  Have barely had time to do anything as poor Chloe has reflux and no meds are working! Now the infant gaviscon has started to make her constipated and she is still struggling with the reflux, argh!! Love to all x x


----------



## lollipops

Hi catherine - nice to see u on here! Water,water,water for that constipation. Gaviscon is known for it hun, bloody pain when your trying to treat one thing and it causes another problem. You can get movicol, which loosens bowel movements. At one point I was giving DB gaviscon and then movicol to counteract it. Or theirs lactolous which isn't as strong as movicol....that again soften stools so baby finds it easier to pass. Neither of then are laxatives, just stool softeners. X


Doddy - nice weekend hun? X
Dial - did you mooch round the market? X
Katy - did you go for a nice walk? X
Faith - AF shown her face yet ? X


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Should gaviscon work instantly? as she is still getting sick, now with added constipation :-/ doc said put a bit of orange juice in the water as Chloe is clever and wont drink water on its own as its tasteless haha.  I stress about her reflux as I have stomach problems/IBS myself and I know the pain it causes.  Colin has gastric reflux too so poor Chloe probably had no chance to stay clear of it x

Cant go back on posts as on my phone as normal, but hope all is well? and I can keep up on future posts x


----------



## lollipops

Gaviscon works by building it up. Give it at least a week hun. Pure orange juice in water acts as a laxative and should help her have a poo.or sugered water
does the same thing. Up the Orange juice if its not making her poo.
Like anything it takes time, hopefully once her body gets use to gaviscon the constipation will die off. She's still so young and all drugs/medicine upset them at first.  She will get there, most reflux does go away before 6 months old. Xxx


----------



## Faithope

*catherine* great to see you back posting  this time as a mummy 

AF still missing


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!  

Lolli- did you get ya roasty yesterday?   we had a lovely walk thanks Hun, seems to be the only way to get to boys to sit still long enou to go to sleep other than in the car, kills two birds though, as I get the exercise too  

MrsRock- how was yesterday hunny?  

Belle- how are you feeling hunny?  

Faith- hmmm  like I said before, I'm sure it will all become clear at your scan  

Catherine- lovelyto see you poppet   sorry litte chloe is suffering with reflux hunnny, that's not nice bless her, thank goodness for lolli with her mine of information  

Dial- how was the market? Anything good happening?  

Doddy- how was your weekend my lovely?  

Zoe- hope you're ok gorgeous? Don't hear much from you    

Ale- so...how was your birthday weekend? Hope you had a fantasic time and got spoilt? 

Angel-    

Hi to everyone I've missed, thinking of you all!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

KT well, it was much better than I expected yesterday actually.  DH's friends are much nicer to be with in the flesh than they come across on **, and it kind of comforted me that the mum is in total awe of her baby, no taking her for granted at all, so I felt I could relate better to her than I was expecting.  Plus it was a gorgeous sunny day in Brighton and we walked along the seafront and it was really a nice day out.  So I feel pleased with myself for making the effort.

On the other hand - Dial, why should you go and see DH's cousin's new baby?    Don't, I wouldn't.  Before E was born I point blank refused to visit newborns or even older kids, I just couldn't face it and why should anyone have to?  There's that thing I've read on here that always springs to mind, lots of examples of how if things weren't as you wanted them in other aspects of life no one would expect you to be pleased for others who had what you didn't have, eg if you got jilted at the altar no one would expect you to be going mad with excitement for a friend's wedding, so why are you expected to go crackers for other people's babies?  How was the market, I love a good market.  I hardly ever buy anything, I just like to rummage   


Catherine - nice to have you back.  I hope Chloe's reflux improves soon   


I spent most of the afternoon in Brighton walking around with a big gravy stain down the front of my top, courtesy of E helping herself to a giant roast potato from my plate at lunch and then casually dropping it down my front when she'd finished with it.  Safe to say I did not blend in with Brighton's trendy fashionistas!!


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

Mrs rock, brighton sounded lovely, glad it wasn’t as bad as you thought it was going to be and how adorable are those photo’s of E on **…gorgeous lady  (p.s. I’m the same with people and babies….some definitely don’t deserve them which is an awful though but I have it nonetheless, but Im sure we all know what I mean…..)

Catherine, love your new screen name (or whatever it’s called!) lovely to see you on here, sorry to hear about Chloe being poorly, bless her, thank goodness our lolli is always on hand x

Lolli, soooooo roast yesterday or not? Glad you enjoyed your shop, think I’d be lethal in any shop at the moment :-D 

Belle, the appraisal was ridiculous as expected, they have no idea what a real appraisal is, she’d already written the flippin thing before I met her and ended up rambling on about what a tough time she’s been having 

Faith, I have no memory, what day is your scan, I have Tuesday in my head but honestly have no idea why! Anyway whatever the day I do hope it reassures you that your body is behaving 

Dial, morning lovely lovely dial, wow what a load of info you got on Thursday, good in a way to have a good consultant being honest and realistic but isn’t just nicer sometimes to not know all the details and reality…….anyway she does sound very good and has your best interests at heart, really hope the genetic counsellor appt goes well later too, I feel for you both,as it infertility isn’t enough to deal with…massive huuuuuuuuuge  and hope you managed to enjoy your birthday, was DH better? X x

Doddy, Loved that pic you have been tagged in on **, you look fantastic! How’s you anyway, whats new this week X x

Angel, hey lovely lady, hope all’s well with you x x

Not as many pics on here as I’m sick of losing posts so have written this on outlook (plus it looks a bit like work ;-))


----------



## Faithope

AF is coming!! It's not here but it's coming.  

Scan is tomorrow   8am


----------



## zoe25

faithope, woohooooo!!!! (and I'm quietly chuffed I had the right day  )


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey hey 

Catherine - Hey hun, welcome back!!  Sory poor Chloe is under the weather but tiptop advice from Lollipops!!  Hope it does the trick for her.

Lolli - Hope you had a good day yesterday, saw you spent a fair bit  and why not eh   Did you manage to sell some of her smaller bits?  Were you ebaying or local?

Mrs R - Ohh i love Brighton!!  Even witha gravy stain - haha!!  Glad you enjoyed your visit 

Faith - whoppedy whoop for AF coming!!  Hope tomorrow's scan goes well!

Zoe - Thanks honey  I didn't think it was a good pic but hey ho!!  Hows you & the scrumptious Archie?

KT - Glad you guys had a nice walk yesterday, another beaut day here today, almost summer 

So i've gone & done it, booked our follow up, 2 weeks time, and they're not charging us!!  Thats one result I guess!!  DF is today on a drivers awareness course thingy, instead of points for speeding, he's not a happy bunny


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon, girls 

*Dial*, this post is specially for you  

As Jack the Ripper would say, let's go by parts:

*The last dr I saw at Barts said that if my results came back with a genetic condition he would refer me to guys.*

I think that makes perfect sense. That's why we didn't get a referral. We went privately to a genetics consultant because the diagnostic on our Betina was inconclusive - she did have a monogenetic (just one gene mutation) - we just could not point out which one, and wanted to know what were the odds of that being passed from us.

* She talked a lot about IF we got a 'live birth' and the baby MIGHT survive, how life limiting the disorders could be. She talked about late termination - things I couldn't even begin to think about really.*

We heard very similar words.   I agree with you, it was horrific - probability of that happening, not the information. I am only grateful we had access to that.The better informed we have, better will be our decisions. I am strong believer in information.

*She wants me to have lots of procedures, aqua scans, hysto etc.  *

Did she explain why? Just one opinion: go for it, once we are informed what they are for and why we need them.

*Oh yeah, I am too fertile!!!*

I got that too.  ... and I am forced to agree with them. The reason is DH and I produced nearly 20 embryos. From the embryology's point of view, this is regarded as a very good fertility rate. We learnt in the worst way that fertility rate unfortunately is not the same as live birth rate...

*So it was all very confusing and upsetting*

Really sorry....   If that can help: investigate what is really confusing. Take notes. Tackle every single confunsion aspect with information. We are all blessed with education and means for that, and we can always help each other here not only with emotional support (for the upsetting bit of it), but with information.

*She's not into the immunes stuff and didn't like the sound of all my new meds...  *

I think we all know, by now, how polemic is that. There is not enough sicentific evidence endorsing immunes treatment for fertility, although some clinics offer it. It's very likely a good scientist will not endorse a treatment that has not been based on hard evidence and thoroughly peer-reviewed .

*What she did say was that IF we get referred for Pgc I am an excellent candidate as I produce lots of eggs and high grade embies.*
PGD, correct? That made me really optimistic! It's very rare that NHS offers funding for it - if I were you, I would fight my way towards PGD before any embryo transfer. That will give you and DH the best shot towards a pregnancy with healthy child\children. As we don't know what bone gene exactly mutated on Betina, we can't have PGD. We have to live with that.

*BUT she does want us to keep our frosties, just in case, and as there are all good grades ( not that I believe grades mean a lot).*
Another piece of good news! Although I agree with that we should not put all our cards in grades, I still believe that drs. use them as a benchmark for a reason - they help towards live births.

* I think any tx we MIGHT have will be a long way off, and now I am more scared than ever.  *

Again, if you can, express yourseelf (in a diary, in a blog, you name) whatever that is exactly that scares you. If you can\want, share with us. I believe that once we know what are our demons (again, information!), we empower ourselves to overcome them.

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Ale - that's so lovely of you to write that post for dial, I'm sure it will help her enormously to know you understand and have been through/going through similar problems. I do hope your well  


Doddy - well done   and a small bonus they arent charging you, makes a change for these clinics to be kind like that   DH coming to the follow up with you? X

MrsR - Haha, the gravy stain did make me chuckle! I'm so pleased the meeting of the new baby went better than expected. I must convince my dh of a trip to Brighton one day x

Faith - yes! I bet your relieved now....x 


Zoe - how's workypoo's ? hope u told your boss you will be milking yourself like a cow for a while yet!  That would shut her up! 

Dial - I'm not suprised you want to distance yourself from babies etc. That's completely normal, we have all been there. I refused to see my friends baby, and only plucked up the courage when her little one was 7 months old, and even then it was a fleeting visit! X

Afm _ I am ebaying lots of db's things, crazy how much she's lost interest in or grown out of. Still it makes room for new things to occupy her.

No roast yesterday ladies, but did manage a plate of chicken and chips at the beefeater !  so all good there!


----------



## zoe25

doddy, I always hate all pics of me, one of the pics I shoved on here the other days nicely shows me with more than one chin! (even if there is one it should remain hidden in photos me thinks!) anyway...yours is a lovely shot of you and happiness   ooooh well done on the follow up (bonus that it's free too!), poor df, I did the same course a couple of weeks ago, such a joy  

ale, fabulous post to dial, we are so lucky to have this space to be friends and be supportive (you have a much better way with words than me!)  

lolli, get you and ebay! fancy not having the jumperoo, we still have ours up, not used as much and will have to pack it away before his birthday but ahhhh I'll miss it (the extra space will be gone in seconds I'm sure  ) work is stoooopid! told my boss firday basically that my job is rubbish, she's rubbish for giving me no work and I wish I hadn't come back, she even agreed and apologised for being rubbish, my workload for today......about an hours worth   

I am not getting seriously sick of being stuck on a level on candy crush   even dh and my mum are further ahead than me, and they only started cos I was on it    (see no work!!)


----------



## Faithope

*zoe* 

*Ale* I echo what lolli said-that was lovely of you to write such a detailed post 

*doddy*  That's great news 

AFM I have brown CM and can feel my cervix now-I have backache and cramps, hope it's red by tomorrow morning


----------



## Ale40

Evening my lovelies 

Evening girlies

*Faith* - Just in flipping time! For f*** sakes,AF   Be thinking of you in the morning. Don't forget to update us 

*Doddy * - Right decision to have a followup, I think. It's not a treatment - it's just to get some idea on where you and DH us. Better that than having on your mind, later in life, that gilt felling for not having investigated all opportunities...

*Lolli -* Could you freeze MIL from your ** account? We can disable people from seing our updates/and see their stuff. No mother, modern or old fashioned, needs that sort for remark.   On a sweeter note: Never heard of Kiddicare before... Couldn't resist and took a peek. Shame there is no shop in London... Hopefully I will need to take a serious look soon. 

*Catherine* - Hello hun! Poor DB, I hope all this get sorted soon...

*Kate* - Birthday was nice. Went to German Class in the morning; later DH picked me at Goethe Institut and we tried to see a Pablo Picasso exhibition at Somerset House, but it was sold out for the day... So we set for dinner later (Le Sacre Coeur, Islington), which was nice. I got two massage vouchers from DH (I will save them for the IFV, when I am high on hormones); and I got an Amazon voucher from the office, which I used to get one Amazon kindle - I am a spoild, happy old cat 

*Mrs Rock * -  Gosh, June sounds like a lot of waiting for my liking...- I can only hope that whatever is the outcome (tx now or later), that it is for the best.   

Big hello to you all, 

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

MrsRock-   to your gravy stain, you're not alone, I went out the other day, popped into a few shops, chatted to random people as you do (well I do anyway   ) and I had a great big lump of readybrek in my hair     I'm glad your day in Brighton wasn't as bad as you expected Hun, sounds like you had a nice time  

Ale- your birthday sounds lush! I took a sneaky peak at the resturant too, very French (obviously   ) looks lovely! 

Faith- hope AF has arrived and your scan goes ok today Hun  

Doddy- yay to your fu poppet, big   as always!  

Morning everyone else, I'm off to my dads today   leaving fairly soon so got to get my big fat   into gear! Will catch up with you all later! Xxxx


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!


Back in a bit just wanted to nip on and say good luck with the scan this morning faithope x x


----------



## dialadink

Just popping on to say thinking of u faith. Will catch up properly with all my lovely laydeez later . Mwah!


----------



## Angel10

Faith - good luck today sweetie


----------



## Faithope

Thanks for the wellwishes girls but not good news at my scan. I explained I haven't bleed yet so they wanted me to do a HPT. I said I had already done that and it was a BFN. So I had my scan and I have a big cyst on both ovaries   There is bleeding at the top of my womb so looks like AF is coming. Have a scan booked next tuesday, if cysts haven't popped with the AF then I have to have them aspirated   Then we can continue with the stimming part.

Dh was peeved because we had just paid £4,305 for TX and is worried the cycle will be cancelled (I was   because I am more worried about my body then the money   ) I see his point but at the moment thats the least of our worries.

AF dances badly needed


----------



## lollipops

Faith - I'm sure it will all be fine honey   I've read lots f ladies having cysts popped and then just carrying on with tx, its usually not a huge problem. And they might sod off when af arrives honey    chin up, it's all ok....little set backs but you can get threw it   


Morning girls - I'm knackard and have so much to do. DB not eating solids again, don't know what's wrong with her. I've no food in the house so off to horrid Asda, need to clean, need to get beast weighed, need to go to post office, need to order some flowers....and fit in two naps for DB ......zzzzzzz I'm tired just thinking about it all


----------



## Angel10

Faith - sorry it hasnt all gone to plan but try and trust in the drugs hun and I am sure the cysts will have buggered off by next week - try not to fall out with dh - things are sensitive at the moment, I guess he is looking at the practical side of things, thats men for ya! anyway, have a AF dance in the meantime


----------



## zoe25

faithope.      here's a bit of a dance too faithope, it's so annoying when things don't go as planned especially with all the extra delightful hormones but I'm sure the scan next week will be better     

lolli, DB does like to keep you on your toes doesn't she, love the standing pic by the way, a whole new level of entertainment for alfie too  

kt, hope you have a good day at your dad's, mine even rang me on sunday and was surprised when archie was having lunch....he rang at 12.30   

ale, your birthday sounded lovely, shame about the exhibition but fab day anyway


----------



## Faithope

Gonna   loads to see if that gets it started     my back is really hurting at the base and my tummy cramps are still strong, is hot water bottle ok to use?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I always use a hot water bottle when stimming so cant see there would be any reason not to use it at the moment


----------



## lollipops

Hot water bottle is fine up to EC, just not after faith. Hope af comes soon!   


Angel - how are you doing Hun?   


Ale - wow what a nice birthday you had!   


Zoe - silly of your dad, does he think babies don't eat     well mine doesn't so maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## jack12

faith, just wanted to say, ive had cysts on every treatment, even with jack and my natural bfp with connie. They wont stop tx hun and you may find they are just hanging round til AF shows up then will shrivel. Easy to say but try to chill cos the more you stress, the longer AF will take to come. big hugs hun. xxxx

HELLOOOOOOO to all B&B's xxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*jack* Ah thank you hun, you have put my mind at rest  as have all the Bs and Bs  AF is coming, it's due tomorrow or thursday by my body signs I had two weeks ago  How are you and beautiful Connie?

*Angel* Thanks, I will use one then  Thanks for the dance! How are you doing? xx

*lolli* Thank you  DB is so sweet moving about so well 

*zoe* Thanks for the dance  xx

*Hi to all* 

My mum has just asked if DH, DS and I would like to swap homes    I have a two bed flat-she has a 3 bed house and garden  I would be stupid to say no wouldn't I?? This is going to sound totally weird but I have become attached to my flat after spending so long on doing it up, having brand new kitchen and bathroom  but would love the space of her house  and a garden to grow veg in and to relax in in the summer and of course  it will have a room for a baby...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello! 

Faith-   I had cysts hunny, they didn't aspirate mine but they monitored them and they went when I was pg. and I say go for the swap! Sounds perfect! Here's a little af dance for you poppet      

Lolli- hope you managed to fit everything in today Hun? Sounded like it was packed!  

Zoe- your dad phoned you!   wow, that doesn't happen often! We had a ood day at my dads thanks, journey home was a nightmare though, I'm NEVER doing it on my own again!  

Angel-  

Dial-  

Jack-


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Faith, how long has AF not shown up for, my AF finally showed her face last week, 12 weeks after giving birth.  Was not half as painful as I was experiencing before pregnancy.  Hopefully having a child has helped my endometriosis.  Sorry about your cysts hun, just another worry for you.  I hope that your AF has shown up and that the cysts will go so u dont need them aspirated.  Can understand your frustration hun   x

KT, your right! I am super grateful for all of Sams Knowledge.  DB ans Chloe seem very similar, not a good thing though, bless them.  I hope that you and the boys are well? x

Mrs Rock, glad to hear that u had a good time in Brighten and that it went better than expected .  LOL at your gravy stain hehe.  I can never stay clean anymore x

Zoe, how r u keeping hun? Hope all is well? x

Doddy, been ages since we spoke   how is everything with you? How r the wedding plans going? When is the big day again? x

Hello Ale hun, what a lovely post u wrote to dial.  PS.  There is a new kidficare store at Lakeside, not sure if u visit there x

Dial, thinking of you hun.  Lots of love x

Lolli, thanks for your advice as always.  Chloe is still no better but I am persevering.  Strange DB is off her solids, if its not one thing its another.  My bro thinks Chloe is teething as she has been very unsettled for past few days, red cheeks, excess saluva and constantly chewing on hands, dummy etc.  I so wish I drove now to b able to pop to the shops etc x

Angel   x

Jack Congrats on the birth of your daughter Connie hun, how old is she? Beautiful name, so happy for you! x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Catherine- hello my lovely   The boys and I are good thanks hunny  poor little chloe, how are YOU? Do you go to any playgroups/meet with mums? We were in your neck of the woods on Monday, thought of you


----------



## lollipops

Katy - eek nearly two lovely boys birthdays !!!  Don't know if u have mentioned but what are you doing for the birthday Hun?   




Hi Catherine - reflux is horrid Hun. DB struggled really badly and at her worst was projectile vommiting most feeds and screaming in pain as she drank her bottle as it burned her as she drank. But rantitadine helped that, so maybe take her back to the gp and ask to trial it ? It does stop when they are a bit older Hun, I know that doesn't help much right now when your in the middle of it but it will pass eventually. It's all about finding the right concoction of drugs that help her. If you think she's teething try the teething powders , they are safe and natural. But at 3 months they suddenly start to really play with their mouth and because they are shoving hands and toys in their in causes then to dribble and produce more saliva, so could just be that.   




Faith - af here yet Hun? X


Jack - hello honey how's you and Connie ? X


Morning everyone- what's everyone up to today. Bloody cloudy and miserable here. I'm waiting for Asda to come


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning Hun   just read on ** you had another bad night   poor little lamb   
For the boys birthday We've got a few people coming over actually on their birthday, grandma, nana crackers (that's the mil   ) and a couple of friends, and on the saturday we're going to Colchester zoo weather permitting   
Are you having a lazy day after your busy day yesterday? today, we are doing a big fat NOTHING!    no sharing!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Sounds like a lovely 1st birthday bash    


Yep, more teeth on the way which is resulting in tears, no eating and no sleeping - joy! 


I bet the boys will love the zoo!!!!   


I'm off to a place where u can make handprints and foot prints on cups, plates, etc.....if DB perks up a bit    


Enjoy your day off no sharing!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I've been wanting to do that! But everything is so expensive when you need to do two!   I'll have to make do with paint hand and foot prints   having said that I did buy 2 moulding kits from tesco to do hand moulds   I hope DB perks up, maybe the trip out would help bless her


----------



## lollipops

Yes I've done the painted versions when she was tiny but she was riddled with colic and screamed the whole time!!! I'm hoping she will be happier to do it today. It's not cheap either way. 


She's ok, just clingy and miserable - 


Ooh Asda has pulled up


----------



## Faithope

AF IS HERE!!!!!!

  

now I need cyst popping vibes


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- yay for af!   and here's a cyst dispersing dance too


----------



## Ale40

Brilliant news *Faith*!!! Sounds like someone is going to be PUPO soon!

   

Guess what: now I am the one on the AF watch - what's wrong with us    As soon as Her Majesty arrives, I must call the clinic...


----------



## Faithope

Sorry me post..

I had a voicemail message from my clinic asking me to call them regarding my blood test result from yesterday. I rang and I am in at 12 tomorrow for the op for cyst aspiration   Have to be at the clinic for 11am. They must be big if it's that urgent. Scared


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- come on Af!        It's all go once she arrives! 

Faith-   on the flip side hun, they may just want to aspirate them as a precaution hunny, so they don't get to big and cause a problem. My cysts were really big and did cause problems during the first couple of months of being pg. I know it's a scary unknown thing but it's best they do it now before any pregnancy


----------



## Ale40

Faithope said:


> Sorry me post..
> 
> I had a voicemail message from my clinic asking me to call them regarding my blood test result from yesterday. I rang and I am in at 12 tomorrow for the op for cyst aspiration  Have to be at the clinic for 11am. They must be big if it's that urgent. Scared


The cyst will be evicted so it won't meddle with your treatment. By no time you'll be home going ahead with this tx and life sweets   I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes ok hunny, big


----------



## Faithope

*Thank you*


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - Hope all goes well, thinking of you!

Ale - C'mon AF!! Hope she arrives soon!

Morning B&B's!!

Still on a high from yesterday (little things  ) but if you want a gander here it is: http://www.centarahotelsresorts.com/ckbr/ckbr_default.asp
Ridiculously excited!

xx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - good luck today   

Ale - A little AF dance for you hun       

Doddy - OMFG - that looks AMAZING hun - ohhhhh I am super excited for you


----------



## doddyclaire

thanks hun
How are you?  Did you decide on hair do?


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Claire, Honeymoon hotel looks fabulous   Ao Nang is a great spot to do a little island hopping from   There's (well there used to be it's been a long time since I've been   ) a lovely little bay just south of the main resort, Railey (I think it's called) which you have to get a boat to.  We went there for lunch a couple of times when we stayed in Ao Nang.  

Angel, Oh yes, did you decide on the hairstyle. Please don't tell me that you are going to let DH cut it though   I was incredibly shocked when you said you'd let him cut your hair before  

Faith, Hope today goes well  

Kt, Sounds as though you have a lovely time planned for the boys birthday  

Lolli, Did you get to paint a pot? Ed hated having his footprints done when he was little, so much so that I only got one foot done, so I never took him to one of the ceramic places.

Ale, Any sign of AF? When's she due?

Catherine, Poor Chloe with her colic and reflux   

Mrs Rock, Pleased Brighton wasn't as bad as you were expecting   Cheeky E though pinching your roastie  

Dial, Sounds as though your appointment has given you a lot to think about. Massive   

Zoe, So does your Dad not think that Archie eats then lol x

Hi to Jack, Pray and our lovely other B&Bs. Anyone heard from Hennups lately?

AFM - Still got this rotten sickness and flu bug   Had my lining scan today and all good. Tripple lining at 8mm so ET next Thursday


----------



## Angel10

Belle - I did guide him all the way hun - I got the sections and he cut but he wont be doing it today - yes today, got an appointment for 2.45 - arghhhhhhhhhh    great that all is going well hun but sorry you cant shake this bug - big hugs   

Doddy - Wish me luck


----------



## BathBelle

Angel, We are going to want pictures after   Hope it goes well and you love it   I reckon this bug will be gone by tomorrow just in time for me to go to work  

The embryologist has just phoned. She was busy earlier when I went to the clinic as they had just done EC so I didn't talk to her while I was there. Apparently of my 7 embryos, 4 are very good quality early blastocysts so she has recommended that they defrost these 4 on Wednesday and culture them overnight and then select the best 2 to put back. If the other 2 are good enough quality they will refreeze.


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh Belle!!  That is wonderful news!!  Really got my fingers crossed that all goes to plan!!  Hope you're feeling much better by tomorrow, do you HAVE to go back to work?!
Thanks for the advice on Ao Nang, we loved the look of it!!  Mum & Dad today got back from Phuket and they had a lush time!

Oooh Angel - definitely will need piccies after!!


----------



## Faithope

I'm back minus those pesky cysts   I will catch up later as I am tired but had 10ml of fluid drained off each. As you know AF started yesterday and was expecting a heavier bleed this morning but no, just spotting. Anyway, when I sat up after the procedure , I bleed all over the place, went to the loo and felt a gush and had to ask the nurse for help. She said that as I had been laying down the blood had backed up in my cervix and means my thick womb lining is now coming away   so next step is scan on Wednesday and bloods-& if lining is thin, we are good to go  

Will be back after a snooze to catch up xxx


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - hello gorgeous one! OMG, HM looks lush! Exciting times   xx

Kt - sounds like the plans for the boys' birthday sounds fab. You'll all have a great time I'm sure.   xx

Angel - hair pics please!! Hope Dh likes it.  

Zoe - only one day left til the actual weekend. Any plans?   Xx

Belle - cant believe how long this sickness has lasted - u poor thing   but on a happier note - yay for the lining scan AND fab news about the great embies - ooh just think u could be pg again soon... Eeeeek!   

Lolli - poor u with no sleep - poor db with sore gums - teething is just evil!   

Ale - oh Hun, thank u sooo much for your lovely personal post to me. That was so nice of u.  
So, any sign of AF? You'll have to remind me, are u having a fresh cycle or do u ave any frosties?   Xx

Catherine - lovely to see your post, but sorry Chloe is uffering so much - poor little girl.   sounds like u are doing all u can to soothe her, and its nice u have lolli for advice.  

Jack - how are u?  

Pray - hope u are ok and managing to get things sorted ok. U must be running about like a loon most of the time.  

Well thank crunchie it's almost Friday, nice long 4 day weekend for me.


----------



## Angel10

Faith - glad all went well today - bring on the stimms soon   

Dial -   yay to a 4 day weekend    dh at work so not here to like or dislike, ds said he doesnt like it, thinks girls should have long hair


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Doddy- your honeymoon looks absolutely lush! Really excited for you  

Belle-   sorry you're still suffering Hun, but YAY to ET on Thursday! Great news about your embie too!  

Faith- glad that's all over and done with   poor thing bleeding so badly, I hope you're feeling as ok as can be expected after some rest hunny  

Dial- lucky you having a 4 day weekend   are you doing anything special my lovely?  

Angel- yay for the haircut! Good on you Hun


----------



## dialadink

Kt - how's u? Not doing anything exciting, probably just doing jobs round the house, maybe start to attack the garden... We"ll see. Just using up the annual leave we have got left.


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls just a quick catch up, 

Dial - You have had such a lot of info to take in big   and   you get to the right people who can help you   and yes i am running around like a loon most of the time   

Faith - So glad the got rid of those pesky cysts and hope the rest of treatment goes without a hitch  

Belle - Fab news about the lining and sounds like you have some really good snowbabies waiting to snuggle in.

Angel - Can't wait to see the new haircut.

Doddy - Honeymoon looks fantastic won't be long !!!!

Lolli - Sorry DB is having a rough time with her teeth give her a big   from me

Ale - sounds like all moving along well with you planned tx keeping everything crossed for you

KT - OMG can't belive your boys will be 1 next week sounds like you have a lovely day planned.

Catherine - lovelt to hear from you sorry that poor chloe is suffering 

 to Jack & Zoe and anyone else i've missed.

AFM - well on top of all the other preperation we have decided to have the babies christened on Sunday   We just feel it would be a nice opportunity to celebrate with all our family and friends before we go. Its all been very last minute and a bit manic so sorry I've not been around. Be back when i can   to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Dial- Sometimes it's nice to just potter around the house isn't it, makes you feel good getting things done   
I'm good thanks, off to the dentist this morning, first time in about 6 years and I'm shaking   , good job dh is coming with me to hold my hand   

Pray- wow! No need to apologies for not being around hunny, you must be absolutely snowed under with preparations of some sort or another!    sounds like the perfect thing to do getting the babies christened, and a Lovely occasion to bring all your family and friends together   hope you have a fantastic day  

Suppose I better get up   the boys have been chattering and laughing like little nutters for the last half hour


----------



## dialadink

Pray - hello hunny - I think the christening is a wonderful idea - prefect opportunity to get family and friends together and celebrate those gorgeous babies of yours. Hope u all have a beautiful day.    

Kt - morning poppet - ha those funny little dudes laughing away together must be the best sound ever!! 
Lots of luck at the dentist honey - don't envy you - glad dh is with u - u are very brave!!! Xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

DIal - Hey pretty lady!!  Lucky you with a long weekend!! Enjoy it!

Pray - Aww lovely idea, hope Sunday goes well, and you have a great time with famalams x

KT - Hope today goes ok at the dreaded D's, haha at your cheeky monkeys chattering and laughing at each other, they really do lift the heart those boys!

Angel - C'mon piccies please, and DS's opinion is wrong, everyone knows women look fab whether hair is long or short, and besides, boys smell and thats even worse 

Faithope - Hope you're feeling a little less sore today and the bleeding is easing up 

Thank god its nearly the weekend, house looks like a bomb's gone off!  MUST do some housework


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies, thanks for the mentions  

I had a rough night 

I have a sharp pain in my lady bits, my bleeding has eased but I think that's because I lost so much yesterday. Boobs no longer hurt so hormone levels should be much better. Backache disappeared straight after the op even though the nurse said it wouldn't cause the backache-I beg to differ   

I am staying in bed as that's where I feel most comfortable. DS is off school with a temperature which is just as well because DH had to go into work after not being in yesterday   he's off all weekend so that's good.  

I'm feeling a bit down about this cycle as its all gone wrong from the outset- bloods being chased, schedules not turning up, AF going AWOL, cysts, delays in dates.. Now really scared that Wednesdays scan will bring more bad news


----------



## lollipops

Morning chickens 




Dail - yay to a looonnnggggg weekend    great stuff, so what are you going to do? I advise lots of eating sleeping and tv watching in your pj's   


Kt - those little beauties!!!  I love it when DB wakes up chattering to herself and squealing    however when she's teething I just get constant screaming    


Doddy - snap!!! My house is a shambles! I really need to get some jobs done too. My washing basket is breeding clothes ! I love the honeymoon Hun, it looks A.M.A.Z.I.N.G !!!!!    


Pray - what a lovely idea    a great way to celebrate your gorgeous babies. You must be up to your eyeballs in plans and things to get organized! X


Angel - right missy , I want ......no no , I'll rephrase.....NEED ....a photo of your new hair do     and your DS is wrong,men / boys don't have a clue about hair   


Faith - how are you feeling today Hun, hope the soreness and bleeding has eased.   


Belle- whoo hooo, soon be ET    . Hope your feeling better soon too   




It's the weekend girls - enuff said


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon, my lovelies

*Ktcuddles, doddyclaire, Angel10, BathBelle * - Thank you!   AF is due this weekend, or next week at the latest. My face alreadt feels oily and a bit spotty. She'll come in her time, hopefully

*Doddy * - Whaaaat? Thoose hotels look lush!! Can I smuggle myself in your luggage?

*Angel10 * - You own us a picture, I am dying of curiosity! My hair is very curly, thick and dry, hence I can't do much (can't even let it totally dow so much volume it has)... so I cling on the hairdo of others, lol  

* BathBelle * - Yay for the tripple layer look of lining!    Our doctors at Homerton like to see that  All sounds very primissing! I hope the lil' ones will be expanding and ready to be on board of Mothership! Will you have further care on your clinic after ET (intralipids, immunes, etc) ? I'll be thinking of you on Thursday!! 

*Dialadink * - By the look of it we have similar issues (genetics affecting embies), even trombophilia (in my case Low Protein C gene mutation, inherited from the father's side).  AF is due this weekend. What we are having now is our final treatment - a fresh IMSI (similar to ISCI, but with better magnified microscopy, which enables the embryologyst to cherry pick the best swimmers). If that fails, that's it. No more tx for us. So this tx is going to be life changing, regardless the outcome... How are you? 

*Pray* - Hope this transition period goes as much smooth as possible  

I am looking forward to the end of the day. We are having lots of problems here and the person who has to deal with is not a problem-solving type at all. Not his fault, it's simply not his nature... On the home front, DH is not feeling all right. He's very anxious right now... We are going to meet right after work, as he doesn't want to be alone.

*Peahead* - Missing you sweets! How are you? 

Big hello to all, 

Let the weekend commence!

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening lovely ladies! 

Doddy-   housework, hope you're going to be doing some relaxing too?!  

Faith-   I hope you're feeling better this evening after a day in bed Hun? Big   Hun, I'm sure all will be fine, think positive my lovely, those things were just inconveniences   

Lolli- how was your day Hun? Is DB still suffering bless her  

Ale-   hope your dh is ok? I know it's not good feeling that way


----------



## jack12

evening all!!! sorry ive not been on for some time, lots going on but I do lurk and make sure you are all ok xx

lolli....hows things with you? DB all better? can i ask where you had handprint thingy done ? xxxx

KT...hey hun, hope you ok? soon the boys birthday...wot you got planned? xx

Dial....think of you often hun. What you got planned for your looooong weekend, a nice lie-in I hope? xx

Doddy.....eh up! comp wudnt let me see the link....booooo!!! how you feeling bout follow up? p.s. looks like a bomb has gone off in my house too xxx

Belle....wot wonderful embie news. never knew you could defrost and refreeze. Does that harm in any way? xx

Zoe...hiya!!! hope u ok and work not getting you down too much. love to little archie xxx

Faith....glad you getting sorted with things. Try not to get too disheartened matey. Turn things on its head and lets have some positive vibes missus!! were all coming on this journey with ya hun xxxx  

Angel.....eh up me duck. Uok? Had anymore wayne sessions? wot ya got planned for the weekend? xx

pray.....All sounds exciting for you hun. A christening sounds lush...we are in the process of planning connie's. Hope the bubba's are thriving

Love to all the B&B'S ive not mentioned......love to hennups if you are reading!!  

AFM all ok here. Connie is now 12 weeks old and a right chubby chops!! She is sleeping thru now about 7-9 hours a night which has done wonders for DP and me as was beginning to really suffer from sleep deprivation. A bit of good news is that Im having a year off with her now. Dp has cashed an ISA in and so its enabled me to be able to afford to have the time off. Am so glad that I can do this. She is getting a beautiful placid personality and I am grateful for her everyday. Jacks memorial is on tuesday, a whole four years since I lost my beautiful boy. Cant beleive how the time has gone by. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hello all, 




Ale - hope AF comes this weekend Hun   


Faith - did a day relaxing with your kitty cats work ? Feeling better ?   


Kt - good day Hun?   


Jack - hugs for jacks memorial and nice to see Connie and you are doing well.   Got DB's hand and footprints done at a place called Paint a Pot in Markeaton Park , Derby x


What's everyone's plans for the weekend ? 




Afm- DB bit better with teething today, thank goodness as I was about to throw myself out a window last night!!! I'm hoping we are back to just the normal two nightly wakings tonight, don't think I could cope with 2-3 hours sleep tonight    hairdressers tomorrow, bring out that bleach !!!!


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

Sorry no personals, but have read all your posts  

Have fallen asleep several times today, have been bleeding but normal amounts for an AF-it's very clotty and dark   Pain easing up, just got lower aches.

Be back tomorrow as DH and DS are going to town, I wanted o go but think it's best I don't xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- hey hunny!   how wonderful that you can have that year with connie, that time is so precious   and what an amazing dp you have too!    
Huge   for you on Tuesday too poppet  
We're just having a small gathering on the boys birthday, tea and cakes, then off to the zoo next Saturday weather permiting, I think that's more for mine and dh's benifit though 

Lolli- we didn't do much today, just a bit of shopping for Sunday   and the dentist   I'm glad DB was a bit better today,   you get a good night tonight Hun, enjoy your couple of hours mummy time pampering in the hairdressers  

Faith-   See how you feel in the morning Hun, although they might be going out to get you prezzies


----------



## dialadink

Morning cherubs! 

Lolli - took your advice and had a lie in ( well as much of one as I could tolerate) flipping body clock still woke me early but I managed to drop back off!  
Is it a cut n colour jobby today? Lovely! I'm still pondering over what to do with my mop! 
Grow it/ cut it/ bleach it/ highlights/ low lights - shave the whole flipping lot off and get a wig!!!  

Kt - how was it at the dentist? We're they gentle with our kt? 
Love the zoo, ru going to Colchester? Last time we went they had baby meerkats! Soooo cute - grab me one if u can!!   

Faith - glad things are easing up a bit, sounds to me like u r getting all the bad stuff out the way early in this cycle - thus making way for only good things to come!!      
Xx

Belle - bucket loads of luck for Thursday Hun. I didn't know they could re-freeze either... Hmmm learnt something new. Those frosties are so precious to us aren't they?  

Jack - lush to see your post, and fab news about being able to take the year with connie. U must feel so happy about that - thanks goodness for dp and his ISA.  
Huge hugs for Tuesday Hun, I thought the date was nearby. Will be thinking of u.   x

Doddy - I so hear ya on the housework front - I'm sat here literally not knowing where to start with mine! It's a huge mess!! Doesn't help that I've been doing some 'sorting' which roughly translates to moving things into various piles around the house... Oopsie!  

Ale -   to u and Dh. I have everything crossed that this tx is life changing in the best possible way for u both. 
We do seem to have some similarities in our IF issues don't we- let's face it, IF sucks what ever the issues. 
Our referral for GC is in process now, they said I should receive my appt in post next week. Have googled the lady we will be seeing and she has done lots of research and case studies... Xxx

Ok, mind gone blank there - sorry! So it's a heeeellllloooooooo to all the other b&bs

Jeez I'm aching like a b!tch today. Pushed myself a bit too hard in the gym this week, but I seem to have hit a wall on the weight loss so I thought I'd step up the exercise... Probably wont work but hey ho!! 

So today it's housework, really should go and sort something for Mother's Day for the mil but I'm leaving it to Dh... Why should I do it!?! It's a hard enough day for me as it is, I've now lost two mums, I have my own sadness to cope with, it's not an easy day, but I will put on my brave girl pants and get through it. 
Thinking of u all tomorrow too, new mummy's, experienced mummy's, mummy's to angel babies and those still yearning to become mummy's.  

Love u all to the moon and back!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey girlies!

Dial, we luv you too!!  Pamper yourself tomorrow, why not, you deserve to   


Doddy your honeymoon looks fantabulous, can I squeeze in your suitcase pretty please?  I will even lose some weight so you don't have to pay extra for heavy baggage   


Pray, will you post some pics of the christening, can't wait to see.  Hope it goes really well.  I can see why you'd want to do it before you emigrate so all the family and can be there.  


KT sounds like lovely birthday plans for the boys.  You'll be the mummy of two one year olds!  Bit of a milestone!



Faith glad your cysts are history and you're feeling a bit better.  That bleeding must've been a bit of a shock.  Please don't be down about your cycle, the most inauspicious cycles produces miracles.  One of my FF only had one egg on her 7th tx, that little egg is now 2 years old.  



Jack it's lovely to hear Connie is a chubbychops!  What will you do for Jack's memorial, I hope it will go well for you.




Lollipops how is your new hairdo?  Feeling refreshed after a bit of time off?  



Belle good luck for ET on Thurs, sounds like you have great quality blasts.  


Angel - how did the haircut go?  I couldn't let my DH loose on my hair in a million years, he would be so clueless.Yesterday he changed E's outfit after I'd left for work because she had a coughing fit and was sick, all day long I was dreading seeing what he'd have put her in without my supervision!  To be fair, it turned out to be ok, but he has been known to dress her in a top and a pair of tights before now.  He thinks tights are just clingy trousers   



Ale, how is your DH feeling now, is he any happier?  



Well I've had a busy week which is why not posted much, also sleep deprivation has featured.  Still not sure what is going on with E's sleep it is all over the place but hoping for a return to peaceful nights soon.  Please?!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Dial- MrsRock is right, you should pamper yourself tomorrow too!   I have to say my new dentist was luuuuuuuuuuuvly   and considering I haven't been to a dentist for about 6 years and I was addicted to extra strong mints, I only have to have one small filling   got away lightly I reckon! And I'll see what I can do about the meerkat, I'll wear my coat with the big pockets   I know what you mean about hitting a wall with weight loss, me too! Sometimes it just needs a little tweaking   big big   as always and stock up on the ones for in your pocket gorgeous  

MrsRock-  oh my goodness you poor thing, busy week and sleep deprivation, not a good combination   I really hope little E's sleeping settles very soon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good morning beautiful ladies!  

How is everyone? Did you all have a good weekend?  

So, whats occurin' this week then?...

Faith- Stimming scan?  

Belle- ET Thursday  

Ale- come on af!  

Pray- how was the christening hunny? I bet you're cream crackered today!  

My cheeky monkeys 1st birthday!   

Mrsrock, angel, Doddy, dial, Catherine, Zoe, And anyone I've missed  

What have I forgotten?   oh yes, some big   for everyone!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

WTF is all this snow again  I thought spring had started...

Morning KT, bet you're one happy mama this morning eh 

Morning B&B's - hope everyone is on for a good week despite the weather.

We stayed over at mums last night so am at work stupidly early, with a hangover 

xx


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

Back to work today so dreading the tiredness. Have my scan on Wednesday *KT* . Hiya *doddy*

Xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- morning sweetcheeks   Hmmm bloody snow!   luckily we only seem to be getting the odd flurry   as you're at work at silly o'clock does that mean you can leave early too?   and yes I'm a VERY happy bunny today! Just had to poke 'her' in the eye (very hard) on ** with that one   

Faith- Hope you're feeling ok Hun   don't over do things!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, exciting week this week, yeay!!    I feel like I've missed something on ** though, who are you poking (pm me if it's secret as I think I neeeeeed to know  )

doddy, I'm a bit slow but what a fantastic honeymoon spot, yippeeeee! think I'll join mrs rock in your suitcase.....we're thinking of a holiday next year (or maybe the year after!) to san francisco, somewhere I've always wanted to go and dh likes the look of it too.  Hope your handover does one soon  

faithope, hope work's not too bad    

pray, hope you had a lush time at the christening and yes please to any pics you can share  

jack, i will be thinking of you tomorrow, how things change.....so so pleased you can have the year off with connie, I hate the fact I had to work when Archie was only 5 1/2 months but I do love my mini weekends, enjoy every minute even when you are knackered and don't know what day it is  

dial, hope you pampered yourself yesterday and enjoy your long weekend off work  

lolli, hmmm...to DB and not sleeping in and the teething malarky, I'm not having the teething probs but Archie has definitely gone off sleeping this past week!  ooooo did you enjoy your hairdressing break??  

belle, great news about thursday and your frosties, I too didn't know you could re-freeze embies, exciting times ahead   

mrs rock, hope your week is better than last week and that E decides to sleep more  

morning to everyone else, sorry I haven't posted as much as normal, having a bit of a rough time of things and am still contemplating seeing my doctor....we'll see......anyway I now have a new samsung tablet and yes I can use ff on it (plus candy crush   )  

hope you all have a good monday (well as good as monday's can be  )


----------



## zoe25

kt, ah ha! I have seen ** now      very happy happy day


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!


Zoe, what is up honeybunch?  Have I missed something, are you poorly?  Worried now!


I have just walked home in a flipping blizzard, I kid you not!


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - what's wrong hun you not feeling well? Bless archie up all night too, its rubbish being constantly tired . Exhausting Infact & I don't have a job to go to, but right now i job would be easier than looking sfter DB whos teething like a monster . patients is low today, hardly getting any sleep and it gets me down. Coffee needed as usual   


Kt - nice one! Good for you, that status will really annoy her! Haha. Serves her right!  


Doddy - one too many this weekend ? Good on ya, just a shame works got in the way of nursing your hangover! x


MrsR - snow flurries here too. I was going to take DB for a walk to try and shut up her crying but I opened the front door and my face almost froze! So I'm sat in a carpark with a mcdonalds coffee! X



Hello faith - good luck for Wednesday! fingers crossed everything moves on nicely now your cysts have been dealt with! X


Hi all, I'm sooooo tired i could sleep for 100 years. The fact im permanently exhausted has helped me & lee decide that we think we will just remain a family of 3 and count our blessings x


----------



## Ale40

Dear B&B's  

I am sorry for my absence yesterday here - specially being "that" day, so strong for us one day or another. DH & us spent quite a bit of the weekend googling and contacting our drs at Homerton and private drs elsewhere. We want to postpone our ICSI from now to next month. Not sure if possible, as Homerton is a very, very busy clinict. DH wants to go to a specialist clinic  for anxiety and other issues. Plus, he is so afraid his current depression protocol affects the quality of his swimmers (there are some scientific evidence supporting that) he just cut the dosage by himself - he just told me.   That's why, I think, he was so bad last week... I am happy with our postponing our tx for another month: DH is my world and my priority number 1; and he wants to give our level best shot on this ICSI, as it's going to be our last attempt.

I am sorry for this mega-me post. 

Catch you all later,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Ale - firstly   sounds like postponing is the best idea at the minute. Nothing wrong with leaving treatment until you are both completely ready. I hope your DH feels better in himself soon. It's hard for a man to deal with depression at the best of times (my brother suffers with it and also anxiety) its debilitating and all consuming when its ay its worst. Has the doctor advised he reduces his meddle, or has he decided to do it himself.? 
Treatment will still be there when your both ready. Like you said your husband is number one priority & his mental welfare must come first. 
Hugs for you both right now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- oh poppet   what happening hunny? Anything we can do? I'm worried too  

Mrsrock- have you thawed out yet?!  How is your little family?  

Lolli- Thanks Hun   hope you manage to get a snoozle in this afternoon when DB is napping  

Ale- no need to apologies hunny   you have a lot of 'stuff' going on, i hope your dh feels better soon too, big   to you


----------



## zoe25

the weather is absolutely crazy isn't it!

mrs rock, poor you and the blizzard   I kept getting hailed on saturday and sunday, went right down my neck  

lolli, sleep deprivation is a right killer isn't it, it must be so hard caring for DB when she is teething    and I know all about the no sleep bit, last week coming into work was a rest   at least you have come to a decision about your beautiful family, are you happy and settled with the decision?   

ale, no apologies, think we were all absent, such an emotional day for us all for varying reasons but all based around the same thing too   hope your dh gets the help and support he needs, easy to forget sometimes that those swimmers and their owners are quite important to us ladies  

kt, soooo how's you day been??  

not much anyone can do really, find it hard to pinpoint what's wrong at the minute apart from the fact that I just feel like I am not coping with my life at the moment, don't mis-understand me, I adore Archie and every minute and my feelings don't really have anything to do with him apart from that sleep deprivation thing......feel a bit more positive this week but last week was really considering seeing dr for advice.......we'll see what tomorrow brings   

here's random info, I was faffing on my tablet this afternoon and tried skyping my mum, didn't think she would flipping answer, felt like a naughty school girl chatting to my mum on skype sat at my desk


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - hello my lovely    I just wanted to say that I think you are very brave to say how you are feeling and I am glad you have finally, you are an amazing lady and you tolerate alot and I think you should cut yourself some slack hun. I think a little visit to the dr will do you the world of good, you may be lacking in iron or something as simple as that (or some other vitamin which can effect your mood) get them to give you a thorough check sweetheart. Most importantly you must look after YOU. Please go hun, I truly hope it will help     

Ale -    Big hugs to you too my love - get your dh well again and then you can face ICSI, as Lolli said, it will be there for you when you are ready   


  lots of love to all


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - I can relate to what your feeling. Particularly when DB had colic I felt very lost and down. I don't feel anywhere as bad as I did back then but I do have days when I feel low and sorry for myself, I find it very hard to think why I feel like this, I guess life isn't always a bed of roses and being constantly tired doesn't help your mood at all does it ? Won't harm to see your GP, especially if you feel you have more down days than good, like our lovely angel says it may well be you need to boost your vits intake. A friend of mine swears by Berrocca Boost ( if that's how you spell it) ......I swear on caffeine!    But its not advisable to have lots when breast feeding so might not be much good to you. 


Just know your not alone. 


Happy skyping!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- oh poppet   i agree with both angel and lolli, sleep deprivation really is the worst for making you feel low hunny, and if you're not happy at work either it can make everything seem worse  you maybe could use a bit of a vitamin boost too, pop along to ya Doc and see what they have to say?   
Afm, well it was our last WOD today   as next week the boys will be too old   I'll really miss it   I'm good though thanks Hun, the boys are a bit snotty, don't know if that's a cold or teeth or both   they're still their nutty selves though


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - Huge squeezes from me, the girls are spot on, go get yourself checked out my lovely, if nothing else, getting it all off your chest really does help sometimes    

Group


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

what can I say.......THANK YOU for all your kind words    I am touched  and nice to know I 'm not alone as i was feeling very alone last week   

and very rudely I forgot to share with you all some mad news, little legs took his first step on Sunday  

kt, a monday without wod next week......what to do, what to do, what to do   two sleeps left


----------



## doddyclaire

Go Archie!!  Whoo whooo!!!  Bet that made ya smile  xx


----------



## lollipops

Yay!!!! Clever Archie !!!!! We must see a video of this zoe  you must be proud    glad you shared how your feeling, your in no way alone   




Kt - no wod , oh no!!!! Is there an over 1's or toddlers group u can join instead?


----------



## zoe25

definitely made me smile doddy and lolli      it'll be nice when he can move about without being attached to me, all the photo's taken recently he is always eating as otherwise he is attached to me, my non-crawling boy (after a bit of army sniping on his tummy he tried crawling on his feet and hands this morning with his **** so high in the air...v funny to see, don't think he still sees the point in the crawling malarky though )

thanks lolli  

be lost without you all


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - go Archie      what a clever boy


----------



## zoe25

thanks angel  

right...all candy crush people, someone NEEDS to go on my account and get me past the level I am stuck on, SERIOUSLY narked with it now


----------



## Angel10

Zoe - what level you stuck on hun?


----------



## jack12

KT wishing the boys a wonderful first birthday tomorrow xxxx


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - sorry I missed out on being here these last couple days, sending u big hugs and hoping u are feeling a little brighter. The girls have given u good advice - do u think u will see the doc? Doddy is certainly right that talking about it often makes u feel better.. It usually does with me.   anytime u need a shoulder (or ear) always here for ya!  
Don't talk to me about that candy crush - i stayed off it for a week or so and now in back into it I'm stuck again!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have never done Candy Crush, I am clearly missing out!


Just a quick post to say -

Zoe, being fed up at work can be very dispiriting, is this at the root of you feeling low, especially when there's someone else you'd MUCH rather be with.  But agree you should talk to GP, you never know it could be hormonal.  Or maybe thyroid related, I have under active thyroid and it can cause low mood if untreated.  Sending big hugs and don't feel alone, because you are so NOT!  And yay for toddling Archie!!



Lollipops, well done you and DH for coming to a decision about tx.  Can't have been easy.  I hope you are happy with it and grow into your family of three.  I think there are always good things to be said for every size of family unit, and to me a family of three seems very close knit.  Tbh I wonder if I will have or really want another child, and if I don't, well, I will cherish my little group of three   


KT - birthday tomorrow?  Woo hoo!  Happy Birthday to the boys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well E has given up milk!  It's been 2 weeks since she had a bottle, she just bats it away.  She'll take sips from a cup but not very much, she's basically not interested.  She's drinking water fine and I'm making sure she has loads of dairy and green veg in her food for the calcium.  Just feel a little bit sad as I never knew I was giving her her last bottle when it happened!  And I used to love giving her her bedtime bottle.  Oh well, she's definitely a girl who knows her own mind!


----------



## zoe25

Angel, stooooopid levrl 38!!   

Dial thank you, still undecided about drs...but yes definitely helps talking about it, just hard pinpointing "it"! And as for candy crushyu are on level 1000 and im stuck on measley 38!! Got dh having a go for me  

Mrs rock, I had thought about the thyroid too funnily enough, dh has just found out his is over active and a symptom is irritability......irritability is an understatement...im tired but he has been snappy for what feels like ages   that and work and no sleep hasnt really helped me at all...... anyway,  wow to E duffing her milk so soon, she could have warned you, would've been polite   bet its really strange for you, your baby is definitely becoming a little girl


----------



## lollipops

Kt - is it boys big birthday tomorrow or Thursday? Im sure its thursday isnt it  or am i wrong  I'm wishing them both ( and you ) an amazing day whether its today or tomorrow !!! Your big boys 

Zoe - I had not thought about thyroid , might be something to look into   either way we are here for you  no matter how your feeling  you always have us to talk things through too 

MrsE - wow, no more milky! Was she on cows milk or formula ? She's a big girl  yes I'm coming to terms with our choice and I'm somewhat relieved to not have anymore treatment but at the same time it's going to take a bit of time to accept it . But god I'm thankful for my DB, and that's something that brings a smile to my face everyday  x


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - cheeky little E springing the 'no milk' thang on you like that, these things needs planning...   she sure is a girl who knows her mind!!  

Lolli - I'm sure it's some kind of relief to be at a decision. So, what's the plan re: Australia now? 
Hope u get a bit more shut eye tonight than u have been getting recently.  

Doddy - what date is your f/up? I know u said a fortnight, but I've no idea how long ago u said that, so I guess it could be this week or next...?  
Glad u had a lovely (boozy) time with your lovely mum on Sunday.  

Kt - it's Thursday the boys birthday isn't it - or have I made that up? 
Shame about the lack of WOD, what can u replace t with?  

Faith - heaps of   and   for tomorrow's scan - hope u can get on with stimming, this cycle must be feeling very long already. Only good things to come now though surely?!?!  

Jack - sending u a big   for today Hun, hope all went as well as it could for u on this emotional day.  

Zoe - enjoy your mini weekend tomorrow with little legs... 
Meant to say earlier   well done to Archie for having his first little solo toddle, and on Mother's Day too - an extra little happy memory on a special day for u  
Did Dh manage to get anywhere with the dreaded C-crush?   Xx

Back to work for me tomorrow   don't wanna go... Feel like I did as a child on a Sunday night , tons of excuses going round my mind already, tummy ache was always a good one - no one could prove I didn't have one!! Ha! 
Guess I will be going in though... More's the pity. Only three days. 
Feel like I'm wishing time away at the mo, and I'm not sure why. I know something is bothering me, as I'm not really sleeping properly, but its not a conscious thing.... Does that make sense? I don't know exactly whats on my mind, but I feel like there's something. It's all very odd.... Maybe I'm just going


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening my beautiful ladies!  

Just a quickie..

Yes it's the boys birthday on Thursday, thanks for the happy birthdays anyway  

Faith- hope all goes ok with your scan tomorrow  

Huge hugs to dial, Zoe,   and of course anyone else who needs them  

I'll be back in the morning to catch up properly  

Night night my lovelies, sweet dreams


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh just remembered...belle- all ready for ET tomorrow hunny? How are you feeling poppet?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Right...MORNING!  

Zoe- YAY! Well done Archie! Clever boy!      what a momentous mummies day for you! 

Mrsrock- little miss E deciding she doesn't want milk anymore?!?   Bless her   suddenly toddlers with their  with their own minds, they'll always be our baby's though won't they  

Lolli- hope you managed to get a bit more sleep last night hunny?  

Angel- how are you my lovely?  

Jack-   thanks Hun!  

Dial- Yay for only a three day week! Thank goodness hey?   And you're not   poppet, annoying isn't it when you can't pinpoint exactly what's on your mind   lots of different thoughts going around in there I should imagine, maybe you're frustrated with everything, suddenly one day you'll just know what it is   
If there's anything we can do to help poppet?  

Lolli, Zoe, and dial- the next group is a jamboree on Wednesday's and is up to school age, I'll give it a go, just means I'll have to change my no sharing day to a Monday


----------



## Faithope

thanks ladiesxx good luck belle if ET is today, will pop on later with the verdict   xx


----------



## lollipops

Good luck faith   ball will be fine I'm sure xxx


----------



## lollipops

Morning everyone - 




Belle - looking forward to hearing how ET went today   


Kt - that group sounds good, its nice to have groups to go to...breaks up the day but yes you always need 1 no sharing day for sure ! X


Dial - you must have a lot of stuff going around your mind. It's hard to switch your mind off sometimes isn't it and hard to think what the exact problem is, I think often its just a whole host of different things. I hope you manage to sleep better soon


----------



## Ale40

Morning all 

*Faith and Belle*, best of luck with imminent scan and ET   

*KT* - Could you give the boys a kiss and a cuddle on my behalf?  Happy double birthday!!! Any celebrations plans?

P.S.: I can not believe the luck of my bum - we managed to postpone our ICSI to April! DH is still having some ups and downs, but seems to be on the mend... Bit thank you for all your love and support on this! I don't know any of you in person, but your support here means a lot to me. You all win the Nobel Prize of Care and Support 

A massive group hug to you all,

 

I am backreading whenever I can, and hope to be more of a useful B&B and post personals soon... 

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Ale - that's great news you have managed to postpone without a problem    get DH on the mend and then get back to treatment when your both back on track. I know I have never had the pleasure of meeting you but I always enjoy hearing from you and your a very supportive , caring person....lovely to have all these fab friends on here isn't it


----------



## dialadink

Oh, is Belle's ET today? Why did I think it was tomorrow??! Brain like a sieve!!  

 Belle.  

Kt - ooh I like the sound of the new group and it's good that it's a group that covers a broader age group. Sure the boys will enjoy it, and if not there's gotta be extra no sharing days - win win!!  

Lolli and Kt - Think you are right that there are probably lots of things on my mind... pah, people all over the world dealing with worse problems than little old me.. onwards and upwards. xxx

Ale - Big   to you, glad you have managed to get things sorted in terms of postponing tx. Must put both your minds at rest that you will be in the best place possible to face this tx... and of course you will have us here to support you both. As ALWAYS.   xxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Dial- I thought belles ET was tomorrow too   remember thinking it was a good day because it was the boys birthday   Oh well!   you're right, definitely a win win situation   hope W isn't too bad for you today my lovely  

Ale-   bless you, we're always here for you hunny, I too am glad you've managed to postpone your icsi , it gives you a bit more time to get things sorted, I hope your dh is feeling better  

Lolli- what's occurin' with you and little miss DB then?


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Dial and Kt you are right   Lolli, Faith and Ale, My ET is tomorrow  

Lolli, I love that picture of DB   I'm pleased you've come to a decision about future tx  

Faith, Good luck for your scan today  

Ale, I'm pleased you managed to postpone tx   I'm also pleased that your DH is feeling a bit better  

Kt, How are you feeling about tomorrow? I had lots of mixed emotions about Ed turning 1.

Dial,    How's work going? As bad as you were expecting?   

Mrs Rock, Oh bless E giving up her milk. Our babies are growing up so fast   

Jack, Did you do anything special yesterday?  

Claire, Is your follow up this week or next? 

Zoe,   Def go to the doctor   Yay for Archie walking  

Angel, How and where are you?  

Pray, How was the christening?

Hi to all the other lovely B&Bs.

AFM - The embryologist was taking 4 of my frosties out of the freezer today   they survive the thaw. I haven't really got my head around this treatment yet, I just don't feel as though it is happening  (although DH definitely does with my mood swings lol  ) And I forgot what a mess cyclogest makes   Picked up my steroids and blood thinning injections today   Was hoping I wouldn't need them as the injections really hurt but the consultant wants to have me on them . Going to have a nice big fry up tonight with a couple of runny eggs and a large glass of wine. Not sure that wine goes with a fry up but hey ho


----------



## Faithope

Guess who's stimming tonight? ME!!   lining is 3mm and cysts have definatley gone! Had a lesson on how to use the Gonal F and I must say so much less daunting then the mixing. o and I get to reduce the sniffing finally and had to get another bottle from them today but wasn't charged so saved £60 today   feel much happier now!!


----------



## dialadink

Belle - Here's some   for your little frosties, you'll have to remind me - are you having two back? Was it that you could have three if you wanted, but decided on the two? 
As for the other drugs - I'm not looking forward to blood thinners either as I have heard they sting A LOT and bruise like mad - hopefully it will be worth it though... dis you have those with Ed? 
What are you taking if you don't mind me asking?  
Work? Well it's been quite manic and we had a flippin' fire alarm test thingy! Bit   for that malarkey!  

Kt - How are you and DH feeling about tomorrow? Huuuugggggeeeee  
Sent you a text - did you get it?


----------



## Angel10

Faith - great news on starting stimms - the gonal f pen is so easy to use now   

Dial - Wayne always asks if there is something going on in my mind when I have trouble sleeping, so I guess its the same for you my lovely, sometimes writing things down when they do come into your mind can help   

Belle - ET tomorrow? thats fantastic - really hope you get a wonderful little embie put back tomorrow and    all goes well with the thaw   

KT - I can not believe the boys are a year old tomorrow - amazing how time flys


----------



## BathBelle

Faith, Yay - great news.

Dial, Wow far too cold to be stood outside   Hope they didn't keep you out there too long. When I worked in London the fire assembly point was in a pub garden. Not many people made it back to work after an evacuation   Yes I'm having 2 embies put back. They have taken 4 out of the freezer and will see how they develop overnight and put the two best ones back and hopefully the other two will be good enough to refreeze. The blood thinner I will be taking is Fragmin. The hospital used to give Clexane but they changed to Fragmin as I think it is cheaper. They both sting and bruise   And yes I took them with Ed. Even though I only took them until 12 weeks of pg, I had the bruises throughout the pg. It was quite embarrassing as everytime I saw a new midwife, or even the same midwife who quite often forgot, they would look at my bruised belly in horror and ask me what had happened    Have you heard from the genetic counsellor yet?

Angel, What have you been up to? Not sure whether I said before but I looovvve the new hairdo   Is DS getting used to it yet?

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Sorry I missed you in my last post - great news - lovely to read your post sounding so upbeat... Good luck for the first jab tonight - Gonal F is easy peasy.  

Angel - Thanks hun, just can't sleep - and you know what that's like!!   It made me really moody last night - think DH picked up on it too. Still, not a bad thing as he says he's gonna cook dinner for me tonight


----------



## Angel10

Dial - I do my darling, I do   on the plus side, your dh is cooking - I am impressed


----------



## dialadink

Hmmm watch this space for   after dinner


----------



## Angel10

Dial -   ha ha - I hope his not that bad! The first and only time my dh ever cooked for me was a mad arrangement of packaged food like samosas, potato wedges and some veggie bean burger - absolutely no colour or niceness at all, needless to say he hasnt cooked since (sure that was the plan!) although he does make very good poached eggs bless him


----------



## lollipops

Can't stop at the min but wanted to say ....




Yay faith !!!! Happy stimming !!!   


And great news Belle, bring on ET tomorrow, so pleased they thawed well   




Back later x


----------



## Faithope

Ah you ladies are lush  

I have been awful to live with, I have been DR'ing for a month   and had the worst bleed ever but have turned a corner, onto the next phase and it's amazing how much difference that can make. I am so tired from it all.

Dh and I have decided to move   Hoping for a summer move but not set any dates yet as need to see how this pans out     It's about time DH, DS and I got something positive..a new house with room for a nursery... could something so wonderful happen to us, I really hope so.

I am going to the GP tomrrow-I have been going to bed and having weird 'panic attacks' as in my breathing goes really fast, my heart pounds and I make funny noises   DH asks whats the matter but I say I am fine. I am finding work stressful as we are so short staffed I am being shipped here, there and everywhere, I don't get time to drink my water and in turn that leads to headaches. I don't cope well with change and I am struggling to get my thoughts in order-does that make sense??

Sorry I have been an awfull FF'er at the mo, it's all me, me, me.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Belle- Hope you enjoyed your fry up and glass of wine   yay for your embies! Good luck for tomorrow! Let us know when you're pupo  

Faith- yay for stimming Hun, welldone on your first injection too   You obviously have a lot on your plate at the moment so it's not surprising you're feeling the way you do, sometimes something just has to give  

Dial- yes got your text thanks Hun, I replied   How was ya dinner?  

Angel-   I can safely say I have cherished every moment of the last year  

As for how we are feeling about tomorrow...dh seems a little sad, and I feel so very proud and lucky   

I'm off to sleep (I'm already in bed   ) hope you all manage to sleep better/well/longer tonight, sweet dreams all


----------



## dialadink

Faith - I think what u described is more common than u think during down reg, those pesky drugs/hormones have a lot to answer for. 
Are u going to swap homes with your mum then? Xxx

Kt - what's making Dh sad? Dinner was quite tasty - pasta bologneise but I'm actually not feeling too well at the mo, sat in bed with a tummy ache and feeling nauseous... Might be just stressing myself out though that's causing that as I have been 'researching my issues'  

Let me be the first to say....   to S & H. Have a wonderful day.   xxx

Belle - what time is ET? Will be thinking of u - soon to be pupo. Bet it seems a bit surreal!?! Xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, well, sebastian and harrison....   have a luffly day together and enjoy the zoo at the weekend   

faith, fab news about your scan yesterday, sorry I didn't get a chance to pop on and say so yesterday  

dial, pah! to the no sleeping......but yes bet there are plenty of things wandering around your mind, batters my head thinking all you have been through and new challenges you have ahead so your head my be ready to pop sometimes    hope your tummy got better last night mind you and that it was dh's cooking  

belle, good luck today, will be thinking of you and keeping an eye out for an update  

ale, good news about your tx, glad dh is on the mend  

 to everyone  

we had a lovely mini weekend yesterday, met a friend for a play date but both babies were asleep so then HAD to have a cuppa and cake while they slept   (they had the last laugh running us ragged afterwards though)


----------



## pray4a+

Harrison & Sebastian, hope you have a lovely day. Big   to your mummy too

Belle- Thinking about you today hope all goes well and your little   are ready to snuggle in    

Faith - great news that your tx is all going to plan now  

Visa have arrived so we are going   all crazy at the moment. Christening was lovely but very emotional for lots of reasons and we had really bad snow so some people didn't make it   will try and put a photo on later. Loads to do but will try ang get back for personals tonight.   to all.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Birthday Sebastian!  Happy Birthday Harrison!        And happy babies' birthday proud mummy KT   



Faith, yay for stimming!  gonal F is a piece of cake after menopur isn't it.


Pray, can't wait to see the pics....



Belle lot of luck for ET, keeping everything crossed for you.  FET is so nervewracking in that way.


Dial, I too have had sleep problems so I feel for you.  I hope your DH cooked you something nice last night.

Zoe, Angel, Lolli, Ale heloo    


Off to Monkey Music today, E does love it so.  In 2 weeks we have to move up to the toddler class which is different, I hope she enjoys that one as much.  She has started to clap and pat the drum and all of that caper in the right places in the songs, makes me swell up with pride, sad old bint that I am


----------



## Angel10

Sebastian and    Harrison - hope a wonderful day is a head of you all - so proud of you KT - they are both a real credit to you


----------



## Angel10

Belle - got everything crossed for you today my lovely


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

A huge double      to Sebastian & Harrison!!  Hope you all have a lovely few days KT!!  Your poor DH, why is he sad?  I guess its a really big milestone eh 

Faithope - Yay for stimms!!  And planning a house move too - how exciting!!  

Belle - Good luck for today's ET, hope it all goes well.

Dial - hugest of   so much for you to take in and try to process honey, bigest of squeezes from me 

Angel - Have I missed the hairdo pic??! 

Zoe - How you diddlin darlin?

Morning to the rest of the B&B's

Sooooo 5 weeks until the great northern meet up!  Is everyone still excited?  KT - how are those lists coming on?!

Been back to doc's this morning, getting referred to head clinic for my headaches  Mum has just been diagnosed with Lymphoponia (white blood cell count pretty damn low)  Bro had MRI scan last week, and Dad can barely walk with ganglions on his feet - all health stories with us at the mo!
Saw a medium yesterday, I have to say it was bloody amazing, she was spot on, and I got some great evidence of my Nan's prescence, left me very   but in a happy way, if that makes sense!  Anyway according to her, there'll be lots happening for us from next year onwards!


----------



## dialadink

Morning all you beautiful ladies.  

I've said it before, and i'll say it again...      to those scrummy cheeky monkeys Sebastian and Harrison. Sending lots of   to mummy and daddy too - nice to see the   has come out for their special day.  

Zoe - Oooh coffee and cake- been way too long since I sat and did coffee and cake like that... hmmm       Hope you are feeling ok poppet. Sending you some   

Pray - yay for the visa's but it must be feeling very real now!! Would love to see some pics from sunday, but i know you must be super busy at the mo. 
So do your mum and sis have a planned timescale of when they hope to be out to join you all? xxxxx

Mrs R - Clever little E - maybe a budding musician ?? It must be so wonderful to see her coming on leaps and bounds and doing all kinds of clever stuff!!  

Doddy - I'm all in a pickle now - what's this head clinic? What do they think is causing the problem? Suppose they don't really know and that's why you are being referred....   All crossed they can get you feeling better soon honey.  
What are they going to do about your mum's blood? Sending   for your family all feeling poorly - sending some get well vibes to you all honey bunch.     
Love it with the medium... funny how it gets you all   but makes you feel all warm and fuzzy at the same time. Exciting times aheaf for you and DF, I can feel it in me bones   xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - No idea, all I know is i've had a constant headache since beginning Feb   Am just now looking into chiropracty as I know that can have an effect, so might give that a whirl.
Thanks for the   and vibes 
Nothing can be done re mum's blood, she's on horse-sized anti-biotics, one every other day ( thats how strong they are) to stop her developing pneumonia and she has to have blood done every month so she's not best pleased as she hates doctors!!

xx


----------



## Faithope

I have been signed off by a lovely GP who actually sat and asked me how I was feeling and the floodgates opened  20 minutes later and she signed me off.

So I can finally do personals..

*KT*  to Harrison  Sebastian  A whole year has passed and they are growing into beautiful, strong, healthy boys-well done mummy KT 

*Belle* Thinking of you hun, 

*dial* Thank you, have felt strong for so long and then bam, it has got on top of me. Dh said last night that I am so brave, I don't feel it. How are you?

*Mrs Rock* Wow your lil girl is growing fast, all these changes 

*doddy* How exciting!! and can completely understand you being tearful after that 

*Angel* Thanks  how are you doing? any news on TX yet?

*pray* Thank you, looking forward to the piccies! Visas  it's really happening now 

*zoe* Great way to work off the cake 

*lolli* Enjoy your new set of wheels 

AFM: I was at the end of AF, brown CM and then after the scan (the nurse caught my cervix with the dildocam) I bled a little red blood. Today I have the same  surely it's not my lining still shedding?? I am stimming so should be plumping it, not losing it


----------



## Ale40

Many happy returns *Sebastian* and *Harrison*!

   

*Faith* - keep up the good work on the diet, liquids and supplements, best of luck during the sitimming stage. Gonal-F is wonderful, ins't it? I'll be back on them in April 

*Belle -* Thinking of you today! Lots of love and sticky vibe to you and Li'l one(ones) on board of Mothership   

Big hello to you all, 


Love,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Happy Birthday Sebastian and Harrison     

Ale, Hi, how are you? How's DH?  

Faithope, Give your clinic a call if you are worried about the bleeding  

Claire, You poor thing having a headache that long. Hope the head clinic can find the cause soon.  Wow you're poor family seems to be going through so much at the moment with all of the illnesses/ailments   Intrigued by the medium though, I haven't been to one for years but really want to go soon. I'm liking the sound of 'lots happening'. 

Dial, No funny tummy then today after DH cooking last night   What did he cook for you?

Angel, Hope you're ok  

Mrs R, Enjoy Monkey Music  

Pray, OMG to the visas arriving. Everything seems to be happening so quickly xxx

Lolli, Have you thought any more about moving out to Oz now? I reckon you should sign up to that tv show where they show you hoses, jobs, lifestyle etc  

Zoe, I find the best time to have cake these days is when Ed is sleeping otherwise I have to share   Pleased you enjoyed your mini weekend  

Kt, Hope you've enjoyed your special day xxx

AFM - I'm PUPO   I wasn't booked in for transfer until 2pm but 3  of my embies were hatching so fast I had to have ET this morning. I've got two on board and one has been refrozen. OTD in two weeks, although I doubt I'll last that long


----------



## doddyclaire

Belle - Yay for being PUPO!!  Sounds like you have awesome embies onboard!! Get you with your hatching fast ones!!  LOL!!
Go eat cake 

Faith - Glad you have been signed off, so now you can focus on you!  I wouldn't worry too much about the bleeding, I bled for about 6 days into stimms last time I think, lining was still ok as the drugs are working on that too 

Bored.........plenty of work to do but serious case of CBA!!!


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Thank you hun that has put my mind at ease, its only slight and my lining was so thin yesterday I am sure it will settle 

*Ale* Hiya hun, April sounds so far away but it's only two weeks 

*Belle* Yay for being PUPO and hatchers aswell!!  wishing you all the luck hun and I will be sending the  if you test early missus!


----------



## lollipops

Belle - wow, brilliant !!!!!     Lots of luck for this cycle to end with a shiny bfp   ps, have applied to Wanted down under numerous times, they never pick us    still undecided on Oz, its a long way to go with DB ....that's the main thing that concerns us   




Faith - hope those tootsies are up and your relaxing   


Doddy - Boo to the boring work!!! Why don't u look up your gorgeous honeymoon    that will cheer ya up!   




Kt - hope your having a beautiful day with your boys    happy birthday again to them !    




Ale - how are you ? DH feeling any better ?   




Arm - off to rainy wales tomorrow, the car will be loaded, the dog moaning in the boot, the baby screaming in the back, lee getting lost and me drinking wine from 9am!    I might be in the back and beyond, so if I can't get on here...sending you all love and catch up with you all Monday/Tuesday xxx


----------



## Angel10

Belle -    wonderful news on being pupo hun and with some very keen little embies by the sounds of it    got everything crossed for you     (will pm you too)   

Faith - think its for the best you are signed off hun - a chance to put your feet up and try to relax through tx - just dont spend too much time thinking about it - if you know what I mean


----------



## Angel10

Ohhhh sorry...

Doddy - meant to send you some hugs


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening my beautiful ladies!  

Thank you so much for all your birthday wishes for the boys, we've had an absolutely fantastic day, we're all shattered, the boys were asleep and in bed funnily enough at the same time they were born   and I don't think it'll be a late one for us either. 
I'll be back tomorrow for personals, but for now I want to send each of you a huge hug...

Belle- pupo! Yay!  
Faith-  don't worry 
Doddy- you poor love, kiss   better  
Dial-    
Angel-    
Lolli- enjoy your break away  
Zoe-  
Mrsrock-  
Ale-   
Pray- exciting!


----------



## Angel10

KT - glad you all had a wonderful day


----------



## dialadink

Faith - sounds like being signed off was jut what u needed... How long will u be off for, will it be all tx? 
Take it easy - you've got lots of eggies to produce... Well it is nearly Easter!  

Belle -      well done pupo lady, how exciting having 2 great embies on board... I ave great feelings about this for u and your little family!! 
2 wk wait.?.?.?.? Yeah right, who could blame u if u test early... Lots of love n luck  

Doddy - your poor mum   big hugs.  

Kt - glad u all had a wonderful (if tiring) day. I'm sure it's been emotional which totally tires u out - sleep well - sweet dreams


----------



## pray4a+

Belle -    yah to being pupo. Everything crossed that your little ones are snuggling in. One of my embies was racing ahead when they were defrosted so hopefully a good sign  

Faith - Glad you have been signed of now just rest and get that womb room ready for those wee embies 

Kt - so glad you had a lovely day with the boys.

Doddy - hope the get to the bottom of the headaches soon  

Dial - hope that the sleeping sorts it's self out soon  

Lolli - have a great weekend  

Zoe - Sorry you are having a rough time I agree with the girls get yourself to the docs and get checked  

Hi to all the other b&b's I've missed  

Afm - Well we are really going!!! Fly out on the 14th May. My mum will come with us and stay for 6wks. She is hoping to be able to come over long term later in the year. My sis will also be coming if she can get a job and a visa. Sunday was really emotional as it was the last time we will some some of the amily before we go. Not sure how I feel   Excited but really sad to be leaving everyone  apologies if I'm not around much in the next few weeks will be a bit manic. Will read when I can to keep up with everyone's news


----------



## Angel10

Pray - hello my darling   what beautiful pictures hun    thank you for sharing them    Sooo a date is  set then, your emotions will be all over the place unsurprisingly but how very exciting too. I think its fab your  mum  and sister are going all out to be with you all, just shows how loved you are    we're here for you always, even when you will be living upside down


----------



## dialadink

Pray - All systems go!! I'm sure it's going to be the best decision you have ever made... aside from the IVF one!  
Fingers and toes tightly crossed that your sis can get everything sorted to join you all - is it any easier that she will already have family ties out there? 
Love, love, love the pics - you look a picture of happiness and rightly so. Jessica and James look totally adorable - you must be very very proud.  

Angel - Hello Mrs A - any plans for the weekend? Is that DH of yours working? xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

doddy,    hope the chir thingy (can't even start to decide on spelling!!) helps with your headaches and you get your appt soon, lots of    for all your famalam's health worries too.....sure it's like buses sometimes! At least it's friday and tomorrow is saturday    

mrs rock, love E's clapping and patting and now crawling too - yeay! know what you mean about always being attached to E will be nice for her to be able to move safely and independently  

dial, sending some    right back at you too, plans for the weekend

faith, glad you have been signed off, one less thing to worry about, think I'd have been the same with your nice gp asking how you are  

ale,  hope you are doing ok  

belle, PUPO - FAB!    how crazy to have your et moved up with hatching embies, have everything crossed for you   

lolli, have a fantastic break away, hope you are on the wine already and alf and DB are snoozing in the car  

angel, you ok lady, you haven't said much about you recently  

pray, wow! a date already, that's really really soon...eeeeek!! Beautiful photo's of the christening, I love them and how nice that your mum and hopefully sister are up for the move too, you do have a fantastic family    we'll be thinking of you even when you can't get on to chatter  

kt, glad you all had a fab day yesterday      hope you all slept well


----------



## dialadink

ooh and Doddy - we are going to need pics of the RND shenanigans!   xx


----------



## zoe25

definitely doodles   x x


----------



## Faithope

*pray* Thank you for sharing your lovely pictures and by the way, what shall I pack and when is our plane leaving?? 

*dial* Morning-you have the day off?

*Angel* Morning 

Ladies, I messed my injection up last night  I injected, counted to 10 and withdrew the needle without checking the dose, I still had 25iu left in the pen. Now rightly or wrongly I panicked and stabbed myself again, did the 25iu then let go of the top while the needle was still in  BUT and thank god, no blood came back up and it was back on 0 so I am just glad I didn't ruin the pen. I got into a faff and rushed it. So tonight I am doing it on my own for the first time and will take my time with it. I feel so stupid and was nearly in tears.


----------



## Faithope

*zoe* Sorry hun, I didn't read your post  are you at work today?


----------



## zoe25

yes, I have the joys of work, lucky lucky me   bless you with the pen, DH was paranoid getting it right first time round, sure you will get used to it tonight now you know what to keep an eye out for


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Pray - OMG its really real now huh!!  Love the pics of the christening!  

KT - So glad you all had a great day!! How spooky that they went to sleep at birth time!!  

Zoe - How are YOU feeling honey?  Have you spoken with GP yet? xxx

Dial -   How ya diddlin?

Angel - I snooped last night too see the hair pic, and I love love love it!!!  Was on my kindle so for some odd reason wouldn't let me comment, but that makes you look half your age!!  Beautiful!!  Are you pleased with it?

Faith - Oh bless ya, hun don't fret, there's extra dose in the pens already, and I think from memory mine never fully emptied, when you do tonight's relax, deep breath and stay calm, just imagine we're all sat with you   

So, yes here I am sat at work in my pj's, a few others are too, I need to herd everyone up for some pics soon enough 
Long weekend for me, feel like I need it!!  Monday is our follow up, trying not to think about it too much, easier said than done


----------



## Faithope

*zoe* I think DH makes me panic as he is so laid back that he starts talking and its distracting. Ah bless you hun 

*doddy* I will try that hun, thanks   Have you written a list of questions for Monday?

I have stopped bleeding, just brown cm now  DH and I  last night for the first time in over a week, was abit sore at first. He hasn't been 'empyting' as regular as he should be, so every other night from now on.. Sorry if this is TMI 

O and can I ask-who has used a HCG pen? I had an injection prefilled syringe the last time, this time is the pen.


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - Never tried the HCG pen, I always had pre-filled syringes.
Not really got a list of questions, just going to see what they say really   x


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - Sorry poppet our posts must have crossed earlier   This weekend well tomorrow morning I will be making the most of the peace while DH is at work - maybe a DIY pampering. It's also England V Wales in the Rugby tomorrow so we are supposed to be going to the IL's for that (SIL supports England and DH and FIL support Wales) but I don't feel in the mood at the mo. I'm fancying quiet me time... but I'll probably give in and go - especially if it involves a take away Chinese which I think it might do. We'll see. Sunday = day of rest.  What's going on for you 3 this weekend?   xx

Faith - Morning Hun - No day off for me - just sneaking on at work... shhhhhh don't tell!  
Sure the Gonal F was fine, and 25iu either way won't matter I'm sure. I don't think my pen ever fully emptied either.. first cycle I was very good at letting go of the end before taking out the needle - it doesn't draw blood up but I did get some lovely pretty colour bruises on the back of those mistakes... I soon learnt. 
Shows how quickly you forget it all, for a minute I thought HCG? What's that??!! LOL. I always had Ovitrelle pre-filled syringe.   xx

Doddy - I'm OK thanks Hun - like you, I have been drawn back into the world of FF and all the emotions that come with it so I started to 'research' not always a good thing. Was going to join some other threads more related to my IF issues, but tbh I don't have the time for all the posting, and sometimes all the opinions and "facts" don't help do they??!! I am beginning to think that IF we do cycle again it wont be until 2014...   Time seems to be whizzing and whooshing by. Can't believe how fast your big day is coming round - sooo excited for you. Happy happy times 'a coming.  
Be nice to have a long weekend for ya chick - though maybe you could do with Tuesday too if you have F/U on Monday. It's hard not to think about it isn't it, but I do think it's a good idea. Please make sure you let me know how you both get on. I'll be thinking of you.   

Well I have been violated at work today, it's a bit of a long story about a couple of Filipino (sp?) "women"? (maybe not women) who have started here as cleaners and a number of comments they have made about me (sexy lady, nice bum etc etc) - think they definitely need glasses!!   Anyway, one decided to touch my   this morning and then drink someone's fresh cuppa (which is a step toooo far I think). Feeling a bit grossed out.


----------



## doddyclaire

OMG Dial!! That is outrageous!! I hope you gave them both your most stern face!!
Your weekend sounds lush ( apart from the rugby bit) but then if food is the trade-off i'd say go for it!! You might feel like a bit of company if you've had a "You" day!!

I agree with you on the other threads issue, I joined one a while back in "Moving On" and it was all ladies weeping, wailing and gnashing their gums, all woe is me, and that *definitely* didn't help!! 
And you can research too far and scare yourself silly can't you, its just so hard not to look for it 
Will probably do you more good than you realise to take a year out and chill, and plan to maybe try again next year, have fun, and do nice things!


----------



## Ale40

*Dial* - What??  At work? Wt**** they think people are


----------



## Faithope

*Ale*  

*dial* That is rank! Yeah I have a pen that is ovitrelle with 250iu in, with one needle to attach so just like the gonal f pen  O I'm glad you said that about the pens  and I won't tell on you 

*doddy* I am the same-I tried joining in on the cycle thread and after one post, gave up. I much prefer it here around my friends 

This weekend I am dragging the boys down to a retail park and we are going to look in ALL of the stores to look at kitchens  I want to move home but my mums kitchen is bloody awful  and she hates it too! No wonder she wants to move to my flat with my shiny new kitchen.. We have some savings but that little niggle in the back of my head (OK the front) is that that money could pay for another TX 

Mum said she wants to move in the summer holidays so thats not far away. Hopefully I won't be able to do any lifting because I will be 5 months pregnant     I have only moved once before and that was into my first home-this flat, 12 years ago. Is it normal to get attached to bricks and mortar??


----------



## zoe25

doddy, I just go  when it comes to thinking about me too much  I'm not falling asleep at my desk so that'll do for today  LOVE your pj's missy  (and positive thoughts for monday not that "we think about that yet" )  

faithope, oooh could never have dh watching, my dh did all the injections all the time (i used to get awful bruises with the gonal f pen too) not had a hcg pen though, just the ovitrelle dial mentioned. As for the move, I've only moved once really and was lucky as didn't need to move too much as didn't have too much  def spy kitchens, how exciting to move into more space and know the previous owner  

dial, eurgh and yak  


dialadink said:


> couple of Filipino (sp?) "women"? (maybe not women)


   but definitely not happy about the violation  ooh pampering morning sounds nice and the takeaway might be better than you think once you're there (research and being drawn back into the realms of the unknown and IF so can't be easy, like doddy said maybe a break after getting the info from the genetic bod........ooh wish I was close enough for nice hugs with you and doddy with her f/u monday)  

hi ale 

have to agree with dial, faith and doddy about other threads, I had tried before and after joining this thread to join others but find all the posting and the ff's just not the "same"....aaah soppy fool that I am


----------



## dialadink

Well if it ain't broke, don't fix it - so what we have here seems to work for us lot!! Why look for support anywhere else?! Group  

Doddy - Stern face   and told her she shouldn't be looking at my   let alone touching it! Freak! 
ugh, I so hear you with the woe is me... albeit that often there are very sad circumstances, and sad paths that we have all walked at some stage... I know support is a two way street, but I am happy to walk that street in the best of company with my buds and blooms friends.    
We did originally say after the last mc that we would take a year off - so were looking at aug/sept... then we sort of swerved to time not being on our side and that maybe we would look at april/may/june time, then with the referral that looked unlikely - now I just don't know.   Definitely feel like I need to get myself in the best shape which is physical and mental before embarking on all that tx malarkey again. Yet, if I could do another natural FET I would probably do it tomorrow!!  

Ale - Hello lovely - how are you? How's DH? Better I hope. What has he done about his meds? xxx  

Faith - Deffo get privacy and peace to get to grips with the jab tonight. I never knew they did a pen version of ovitrelle - oh well these things are bound to change. I expect it will all be different for me next time (If there is one) that I cycle as I will be with another clinic - so might be different drugs altogether - though I hope not - like to feel confident in SOME of what i'm doing. As it is I will be on high dose steroids and also injecting fragmin each day.. not sure about intralipids too yet... i'll be like a pin cushion!!!   LOL - the things we do!!  
Shopping for  a new kitchen will be fun, but i can understand your thinking re: the savings being for another purchase... you might need that cash if you are expecting - babies are expensive so i'm told!!       
So, how does it work with your mum swapping with you? Don't you rent from the council? I didn't think you could just do that... but I guess you must know more than me.  
I often see people saying they want to 'exchange' is that what you are doing? Tell me to keep me nose out if ya like.. just curious.  

Zoe - Yay for not falling asleep at your desk...  
Would love some nice   too, but virtual will have to do for now   

So, DH just called, when he got home this afternoon there was a letter with the appointment for the genetic counsellor. It's on 26th April. So i'll be ignoring that until hopefully the 25th (yeah right).


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I had the hcg pen, you just use it like the gonal f - its all made up ready to go. Try and chill doing the jab tonight hun, but if it happens again and there is some left, just change the needle and start over again - it happens   

Dial - Am shocked and angry at these 'workers'     somebody needs to make a complaint    but glad you told them whats what!!!  What can I say about your appointment? well its got to be hard not to think about it but just try to take one day at a time - focus on today and what you can acheive   Just remember you are loved and supported   

Doddy - loving the pj's pic - think everyone should be able to wear them ALL the time - just love love love my jim jams    ohhhh and a follow up on monday I see, not sure if I knew that or not   anyhow - good on you - is df going with you? and yes I love my hair - am thinking of going shorter though   

Zoe - I am ok - just not got much to say and finding things tough still - hate not being around to support everyone    You made that dr's appointment yet? sorry if I missed you have


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Thank you   I love my pj's too - Dh often comments that it's all he really see's me in.. oh well  
Going short is definitely addictive - that's just how i ended up with a shaved head!!! lol 
Don't worry about not being here for support - plenty of us and   to go round. Concentrate on YOU, we'll all still be here. I know you don't like to offload on here, so I do understand when you go quiet - we all need that sometimes.


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Don't be daft hun, ask away  Yes it's called a Mutual Exchange. We apply to the council, it takes 6 weeks to complete. We will get visits from a council officer who will look at our homes for disrepair (both our homes are immaculate-I am a clean freak, I got that from my mum  ) and if they are OK with our homes, we then sign over and complete the exchange. The only reason they reject you is if homes are awful, rent is overdue or the home you want is way too big or small. At present the house is 'too big' bedroom wise but hoping that changes very soon  but I am also thinking that I can become a childminder as I will have space for play equipment, garden, playroom etc. Regarding your letter-see it as a step forward, you don't need to think about it until the time 

*Angel* Massive  for you and thanks for the support  I didn't think to change the needle as it was my body it was going in to so can't catch anything


----------



## Angel10

faith - thats what i was told but am sure you will be fine, its probably what my clinic say to cover their own bums   


Dial - thank you for always understanding my lovely   yep think i need to go shorter and blonde next    I have had mine shaved too before but don't think i could carry that off again


----------



## doddyclaire

Crikey - shaved heads     Please dont tell me anytging else is shaved  

Angel - am glad you like the hair, I'm with Dial - short is addictive!!  And Blonde is ALWAYS good especially in summer  **Nods head**   for you x

Dial - Ooh appointment, well its a good job we get to see you before then so we can stock you up with hugs!!

Hi Ale - Hope all is ok withyou guys at the mo x

Faith - Oh i just lurve looking at new kitchens, the problem is I always visualise a bloody massive one instead of the postage stamp we actually do have   The exchange sounds simple enough but will they charge you more rent for a house than a flat?

Right, thats me done for the day, had three winners at the gee-gee's today so going to treat myself to a drinkie tonight - starvation diet & detox starts next week!!  Have a good weekend my lovelies xxx


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Yes the rent is more (by £6 a week I think), so will the utility bills but DH has had a pay rise and this week alone he has had £160 in tips  So we will manage. But the fact we will have a garden is the clinch for us  a veggy patch, DS can have a basketball hoop, I can sunbathe for all of the 4 days of summer  Can't remember what it's like to go upstairs for a wee  or to bed. My mums kitchen is a square one and has a weird room coming off it that had the coal shed attached, she keeps her fridge etc in there. If we could knock it into one room then I would have a big kitchen with room for an amercian style fridge freezer   O a girl can dream  enjoy the wine, I'm not missing it at all (Nose is growing..)


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - you KNOW what else is shaved     enjoy your w/end lovely lady


----------



## Faithope

Wheres the bubble blowing thingy gone?


----------



## Angel10

Faithope said:


> Wheres the bubble blowing thingy gone?


Good question


----------



## Faithope

Injection tonight was fine   I sat and did it slowly and calmly and did as doddy said-imagined you all there  

Angel it's odd isn't it


----------



## dialadink

Faith - £6 extra a week... What a   liberty! Lol
Can u do things like knock walls down? I mean, are u allowed? All sounds like its going to be wonderful. 
Glad tonight's injection went well. I found the slower u to the better with all the meds.  

Angel - have u picked a style? Are u thinking whole head of colour or highlights/slices? Sure it will look lush.  

Doddy - well there's legs, underarms... Those are a must!! Can't think what angel is talking about!!  
Ooh yes, hugs before and after! Phew!!  
Enjoy your drinkypoos! What's all this about starvation Xx

Now who stole my bubbles?


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL my bubble presser thingy has gone too!!

Faithope - Crikey - thats quite an increase over the year but will be worth it have a garden for your expanding family     Glad tonights jibjab went well 

Angel -   You saucy minx!!

Dial - Love your tea!!  I HAVE to start a diet, have put on half a stone in 3 month   Not really sure how but its there for sure!


----------



## Faithope

why is it OK to take the pee out of me when I have some morals??  **   needless to say she got the swift boot from my friends list. I don't think its acceptable to say S**G or SH**ING when kids are watching, it means   and sounds just as bad!! GGGRRR sorry ladies, just needed a moan.


----------



## dialadink

Faith - did I miss something on **

Doddy - so are actually starving yourself, or just cutting back


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I was moaning about Rowan Atkinson saying those words at 7.45pm when kids are watching and a 'friend' put on her status 'WTF, WHY? JUST WHY? and I guessed it was about me. So 2 of her friends asked was she OK, she must have private messaged them because next minute, one friend put loads of swear words and said 'opps before the watershed lol' no-one takes the pee out of me and expect me to take it     Just because loads of peole swear, does that mean it's OK to subject our kids to think it's acceptable, or because 'they have heard worse on the playground' that makes it OK??


----------



## Faithope

Hi Karen I'm sorry you seem to think my status was aimed at you but it wasn't. It was aimed at my son's dad who walked out on us a week ago and has been giving me alot of trouble since! What my friend put is also nothing to do with what you said, and I have no control over what she puts...Sorry. I understand you have blocked me which is fine.

Julie

Erm yeah right, I wasn't born yesterday!! Her friend wouldn't have seen my status as she isn't my friend, so why would she put about the watershed??


----------



## dialadink

Well faith good for u for standing by your opinion. That's the problem with ** though isn't it - people fimd it so easy to take the pee.


----------



## dialadink

Ugh, I'm really annoyed... Guess who decided to announce at 10 o'clock last night that he's not working today...   that ruins my Saturday morning. So far all he's done is make a mess in the kitchen, which I don't understand as he only made crumpets, and then plonk himself on the sofa watching crap American tv and MMA. 
Now he says, hurry up and get in the bath or shower and we will go lakeside.... Erm, what about what I want to do? 

Sorry, rant over.  

Morning girls!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - awwww MEN    what did you do in the end sweetheart?    oh and I havent looked for another style yet - only had it this short for a little over a week    Am going to get it done before our meet up though   

KT - have you all gone to the zoo today? its so bloody miserable here, hope its drier where you are   

Faith - well done on your last nights jab hunny - take your time and be prepared - am super excited for this cycle for you


----------



## dialadink

Angel - will look forward to seeing the new barnet in April then. 
Think I might have found a do I like... But not sure, also still not found a new hairdresser!  
I gave in and went to lakeside for some retail therapy.   now on way to the IL's


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!

How is everyone? Sorry I've missed so much, lots of   on Thursday and friday, typical when I'm not here   big  to everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Morning kt! 

How r u? How was your weekend? Did u manage to make it to the zoo or did u postpone? I did think of u as it was pretty cold and wet. Hope u had fun whatever u did


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Claire, Good luck for today. I hope that you get the answers you want  

Be back later.

xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

Sorry I missed all the chatter too    

claire, big   for today lovely lady  

belle, how are you doing, didn't you have a poorly Ed over the weekend (or did I make that up from **)  

dial, ooooh to dh busting up your weekend plans, cheeky messy monkey! hope the rest of your weekend was a good one  

angel, think you'll look fab with shorter newer hair, why not     

faith,   to your ex-** friend! but ooooh to the house move, lets focus on that instead, well done on more successful jabs too  

kt, hope you had a lovely birthday weekend with the boys  

lolli, ** updates sounds like your break away was gorgeous, hope the journey home wasn't/ isn't too traumatic and you had a fab weekend away  

how typical is this, was just about to drift off back to sleep this morning around 5 ish after Archie's feed around 3ish and dh decides that the 3 cans of red bull he had at work means he can't sleep so instead would like to chatter on to me    he was full of apologies when he realised and I'm off out tonight for tea with a friend so he has promised to do housework and play with archie and NOT play on his phone and ** once while I'm out


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hey gorgeous!   we're all good thanks, had a lovely weekend, we did postpone the zoo from Saturday to Sunday and the weather was much better thank goodness   I see you got dragged out to lakeside on Saturday   get anything? 

Zoe- hi you! How ya doin'? Honestly, what's the matter with men...when they're awake, everyone's awake!    

Doddy-   sorry I forgot, is it your FU today? Big big   for you poppet


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - not sure what time your FU is or was but I have been thinking of you   

KT - hello lovely, is dh back at work today?   

Zoe - hmmm think I would have been a little less polite to my dh if he wanted to chat at that time - but then mine is in my bad books at the moment   

Dial -   

Belle - how are you feeling?   

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hello my lovely!   No dh is off today, he had to go into work on Friday morning so took today off   he's working on the pond which was completely demolished and empty of water but now is not! Bloody rain!  
Why is dh in the bad books?


----------



## Angel10

KT - Is it raining where you are? Its a glorious day here today    my dh is snoring worse than ever and I kept nudging him to tell him to stop last night and he swore at me AND he kept saying I havent been asleep how can I be snoring which isnt true - its like he thinks I make it up    rahhhhhhh


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh he is naughty!   no it's not raining here today, it was from yesterday, we had good weather when we were at the zoo but looked liked it had been raining alllllllll day at home!


----------



## zoe25

angel, flippin' cheeky DH, I don't have the snoring malarky but DH says so many times that he got no sleep when I can see he's asleep    

kt, be dh was thrilled about the pond refilling   so how was the zoo and do you feel funny not having been to wod this morning!  fancy being a mummy of 2 one year olds


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon all 

  

The weekend was quiet here... What you all have been up to?

  We bought a tandem bicycle this weekend (as I can not "drive" even that ).  

We went for a ride around our neighbourhood and beyond, under the rain and all like kids  As a result we were shivering cold later, so we treated ourseves to coffee, beer and Sunday roast on a nice local near the canal 

We have done more decent journeys before (30, 40 km) on rented ones, so all we need now is better weather 

*Doddy* - thinking of you and DH this afternoon 

*Belle and Faith * - Hoping and praying the all goes well this time


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon ladies! 

Will be back later when I have the time, was just popping on to see if there was an update from Doddy....  Big squishy hugs and sloppy kisses Doddy... and everyone else! 

Back soon xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I apologise for the ginormous moan!  This is why I haven't been posting!  I have just cheered myself up a bit by changing my ticker.  And now I shall stop whining


----------



## Mrs Rock

I have deleted the above-mentioned ginorous moan, because I read it back and was ashamed of myself


----------



## dialadink

I missed the moan.. what's up Mrs Rock?? Sending you a   for whatever it is/was - Nice new ticker too  

Zoe - Cheeky, cheeky DH. Hope he enjoys his housework evening   What is it with men that they can't stay off their phones/games etc for 5 minutes. It's borderline obsessive with my DH!!  

KT - Just read your post saying you went to the zoo on sunday and thought you must be   as it was   most of the day yesterday here.. but apparently it was at your house too.   at least the weather was better at the zoo. Glad you enjoyed it. 
yes, I gave in to Lakeside... didn't get much though. Just a top in River Island... it wasn't a successful shop. Don't think I was in the right mood though tbh.  

Angel - I think when DH is snoring you should record him then wake him and play it to him EVERY TIME IT HAPPENS. See how he likes it!!  

Ale - sounds like you had a fun (if wet) day yesterday. Never thought of trying  tandem bike.. hmmmmmm. 

Still no sign of Doddy...   

Well my DH is in the bad books too - we had a major row yesterday. We don' really argue, more crossed words, but yesterday was a big 'un, he got me so angry (although my lack of sleep may have contributed too) but I have to confess to giving him a slap across the face (never done that), it was a complete automatic reaction, I don't know where it came from and think it shocked us both - it came from nowhere. He promptly threw a glass at the wall and then I told him to leave (politely of course   ) He did come back last night but we haven't really talked properly, he just tried to be all lovey dovey and normal. He has been phoning today like nothing happened and refuses to apologise -  which is why the argument started in the first place.   Oooh I am so angry at him I feel I need to air how I feel, but part of me can't be bothered.


----------



## Faithope

*Dial*  I would air how you feel or it will just consume you and get worse  bet you feel slightly better just typing it out 

*Mrs Rock* Please don't feel  that's why we are here and that's what friends are for  It's tough being a mum, take it from me, I know, I have 14 and a half years of experiance  and I had a sicky baby and thought it would never end, it does  Now I have a stroppy, hormonal teen who really pushes my buttons 

*doddy* Today was a tough day for you I am sure, after all the deciding etc. We are here for you when you want or not, to tell us how you got on 

*Ale* Ah thanks  sounds like fun with your new bike!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- oh hunny you moan away poppet   a good moan never did anyone any harm!   your ticker look great, really sweet   I've been thinking of changing mine too, might do that a bit later if I don't fall asleep  

Dial- huge   my lovely,  he must have said/not said or done something to upset you so badly hunny, can't believe you would slap him for no reason   even though you've never done it before, maybe the stress and tension is just getting too muh for both of you, I'm sure something would have to 'give' at some point. Might be a good idea to chat about what happened   Anyway, I really hope things get sorted poppet  

Faith- How are you my lovely? Did I Read the dr has signed you off or did I imagine that?  

Belle- how are you holding up on the dreaded 2ww?


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey, thanks for all the thoughts, will update when I'm in a better position to.


Dial - hope you're ok   xx


----------



## dialadink

Faith -I did feel better typing it. You're right  

Kt - Lots n lots of stress is not helping... Think yesterday was the straw that broke the camels back. 

Anyway, we are talking again and I feel much better about it all, just a bit horrified at my outburst... So not how I am..I'm usually a burst into tears even when angry kinda girl...  Anyway, that's out the way and we have cleared the air  

Dodddddyyyyy -   and   I'm fine thanks me darlin' xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy-   to you gorgeous  

Dial- I'm glad you've cleared the air with dh hunny   hopefully it was just a one off


----------



## Angel10

Doddy -     

Dial -   hugs for you too - sounds like a lot of pent up frustration came out sweetie, not really surprising with all you have and are going through    glad you managed to sort things out quickly - try and talk to each other more if you can my lovely and hopefully you wont find yourself in the same situation again   

Mrs R - rants are good and you should never feel ashamed - whatever the situation, we all understand    

  to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- sorry hunny I missed your post   dh emptied the pond again, not sure why, I told him is was a bit   as he would only have to empty it again when he's going to put the hardcore in it on Friday, let's face it, it will rain between now and then   it did feel a bit odd not going to WOD this morning   Not really looking forward to going to the older group   hope you enjoyed your tea out, and your dh stuck to his end of the deal! 
Anyway, Archie's birthday in about three weeks isn't it? Got any plans?  

Angel- there you are! Did you disappear off anywhere interesting?


----------



## lollipops

Hey gang,

Dial - oh I hate huge arguments that blow up like that. Me and lee have had our share in the past, now I can't be bothered  BUT I have given lee a red cheek a couple of times, its not right nor do I agree with doing that sort of thing but in the heat of the moment and when feeling frustrated and angry these things happen. The main thing is that you talk it out and get back to a happy place. You and DH are under lots of pressure and stresses at the minute, probably more than you care to think about. Be kind to each other through theses testing time, as much as they drive us insane at times, we ladies need our men 

Doddy - please talk to us when you feel ready too. I gather today was a difficult one? Please know we all love you and want to be here for you 

MrsR -  you can talk to us chuck, life's not always rosey and I'm a firm believer that its better to get it all off your chest 

Pray- my goodness what gorgeous babies u have  adorable. And wow to moving so soon but how amazing would it be to take a little chunk of your family with you ? ! 

Faith - glad you got the jabs down to a T ! bloody needles. And very exciting news about the new house, a garden is lovely and I'm sure you will make the most of it having lived in a flat, and you never know you might just get a few extra days of sunshine this year ? ! 

Kt - glad you all have had a smashing weekend and enjoyed the zoo! Is your house now full of presents to try and find a home for? X

Angel- naughty DH!!!! Why do they blame us all the time!!! I get a right earache from lee asking me where I have put HIS wallet !!! Every weekend I get blamed for 'putting up somewhere' .........grrr! I will shove it ' somewhere ' real special one of these days !  

Belle- how's the 2ww going Hun? 

Ale- how cool!!! A tandem bike, I've always wanted a go on one of those! You should post a pic of **  DH feeling any brighter at all ? X

Zoe- argghhh, think I would rip my dh's lips off if he kept me awake talking at 3am! He knows the score now, no eye contact or talking or rolling near me in bed.....if I'm asleep...back off. If I'm awake , either get up and help me with the baby or lie still and shut up!  I'm vicious at night now, honestly ! Infact I've grown to hate my bed as I never get to sleep longer than a few hours in it on a good night ! Lol x

Hope ve not missed anything else? Sorry if I have! Honestly I go away for 4 days and you all chatter like mad! Lovely to see the thread so busy though.x

Had a lovely time in wales, kept getting bombarded with texts whilst I was the for updates and pics but I wanted to stay of ** and just enjoy myself with my 3 special people ( that included Alfie too) . MIL got on my nerves texting lee and asking if we were all ok as I hadn't been on **. God , can't I just switch off from it all for a weekend!? Anyway I've posted the bloody pics on there now so that should shut lee's family up. It's nice they want to see DB etc but it gets a bit suffocating with all hese picture and video requests, honestly if I've not posted 1 photo by 7pm at night I get texts asking what's wrong?!  

Anyway aside from that, had a nice time.

Urghhh, wierd little text again ? 

Night night all


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I noticed that they put pressure on you to put pics up    for F*** sake, cant you just have a break and be a way from them all - not sure how you keep your mouth shut hun   just glad you had a lovely time despite all that   and I too would shove his wallet where the sun dont shine     

KT - Nothing interesting really, Mum came over - I cut her hair then done some housework - all VERY exciting    Lets hope you enjoy the older group, sometimes the things we arent sure about can be better than anticipated


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!

Lolli- omg the family is a bit full on with pestering you aren't they! Very annoying that you can't have a few days away without being pestered   maybe little DB should have a blog of her own   you can tell them that pictures and vids will go on there at the end of the day if they want to see/read. I'm glad you had a lovely time anyway hunny  

Angel- Did your mum have a lovely holiday? I did get that right didn't I   it was your mum? 
I'll keep you all posted on the 'jamboree' older group, the Hv actually said they were trying to organise a 1-2yr group which I think would be much better, there's a big difference between 1 & 2, and 3 & 4 year olds   might just be me being over protective


----------



## Faithope

*Reassurance needed ladies* 

I have tons of EWCM this morning, I was an hour late doing my sniff last night-I'm not going to ovulate am I??

*Doddy* 

Be right back xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   hunny, I would say you'll be fine, an hour late I'm sure won't make that much difference   and I would also say to ignore all 'normal' signs your body is giving you as you body is under the control of other hormones too


----------



## Faithope

thanks *KT* I have googled and it seems to be normal but doesn't stop me worrying


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh I know hunny   I think as ladies we take notice of what our bodies are telling us, and trust in that for so long that when you have to put your trust in the drugs of tx it's very difficult to do


----------



## Faithope

*KT* The nurse did tell me never to compare cycles as they are all different but I can't help it. As this time has been all over the place and so much hasn't gone the way it should-just waiting for the next problem..


----------



## lollipops

Faith - think all cycles are different in one way or another. Those drugs won't be allowing your body to ovulate Hun, don't worry about that. Your ovaries are busy making eggies !   




Morning all


----------



## Faithope

thanks  *lolli*

*KT* oh and yes, I have been signed off for two weeks, then have two weeks easter hols


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-  I'm glad Hun, make the most of it, try and relax, I know that's easier said than done   but this is a good opportunity to have less stress for this cycle   

Lolli- morning Hun! What's occurin' today then? How's DB sleeping now? Are YOU ok?


----------



## lollipops

Morning KT , we are meeting my NCT friends later today. Was suppose to go to Bumps and Babies group today but DB tiredness morning. As for her sleeping ....no chance of that. Not even endless sea air could knock her out for the night !    I guess there's plenty of time to sleep once your dead    


What u up to today ? X


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Try not to worry, am sure it'll be fine, is your first scan tomorrow?

Lolli - Glad you had a good weekend away, pics looked fab but a huge   to the outlaws, crikey what did her holiness do before the internet??!  Mind you, she was perfect mother wasn't she so I expect she had a raft of carrier pigeons on standby and could develop photos by mere thought alone   

KT - Hope you're all ok after your big weekend!

Angel - Hope DH has redeemed himself somehow 

Dial - I hope all is ok in your house too now honey  

Mrs R - My goodness, what did I miss??  You rant away honey, you know we love a good moan!! 

Zoe - Hope you & little legs had a good weekend (& DH of course!!)

Morning to those i've missed 

Don't mean to seem vague but i'm trying to process what we leaned yesterday (while trying not to think about it as i'm at work!!)  Its a bit of a **GULP** moment but I will update you when i'm ready to.  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- oh dear, everything is just way too exciting for sleep   Have a lovely time with the NCT ladies later! We're off to my mums today, then exciting tesco this afternoon   living on the edge  

Doddy-   when you're ready poppet


----------



## lollipops

Sounds like a busy day Kt   hate food shopping though   its always a mad dash round before DB kicks off when I go!   

Doddy - only talk to us when your ready, you know we are all here when your ready hun  . Huge huggles to you


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  and yes my scan is tomorrow at 8am 

*lolli* Once DB is 14 you will have to tip the mattress to get her up  

*KT* enjoy your Tesco shop 

I am with DH all day tomorrow which is a rarity these days  we are going for the scan, then going into town then to my mums house to measure up (she's away for the week) Dh has already said about knocking walls out and every time he says 'we'll knock this wall out.. and I quickly let him know that its a support wall and there's gas pipes on the other side  I watch Homes Under The Hammer-I know what I am talking about


----------



## jack12

just popping in to say hello everyone and sending hugs to those who need them xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Jack, How are you and Connie?

Faith, How exciting a new home   Good luck tomorrow.

Lolli, Please you had a lovely weekend.

Kt, Hope you and the boys like the next group up.

Claire,  

Dial,   Glad you and DH cleared the air.

Ale, Loving the sound of a tandem   I hate cycling but DH loves it, maybe we should try one out.

Angel, Any tips for cutting a fringe? Do I just hold together and snip?

Zoe, How are you feeling now? Did you see the gp?

Mrs R, I missed your rant hun but   hope you're ok.

Pray, Lovely pics from the christening. Jessica and James are gorgeous xx

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Poor Ed is really unwell   He has the rotavirus which is the childs equivalent of the norovirus. Poor little fella can't keep anything down. I took him to the gp again today and I have to keep a close eye on him as he is showing signs of dehyrdation   If it gets worse we have to go to hospital   He hasn't eaten since Friday and then he didn't eat much as he was unwell. He just wants cuddles all the time and won't let me put him down which makes knicker checking very difficult. Keeping my mind off the 2ww though!


----------



## Angel10

Belle - oh bless poor little Ed  you must be very concerned hun. Try and get some fluids into him (if you can) My ds had salmonella poisoning in Spain and had to be put on a drip as he was dehydrated when he was just 2 - so I know what you are going through  As for trimming your fringe, well I had a look on You Tube thinking they may have some tips on there but they are all very different  my advice would be to section off as much of just your fringe with a comb and clip the longer bits back, usually a hairdresser would cut it wet and holding it but I think you should have it dry and cut it free had, just like snipping the ends, if you dont feel confident enough to do that then hold it between your first and middle finger and holding your hair, pull your fingers down to near the very tips and *cut underneath your fingers, not on top* - thats very important! Do a little bit at a time, better to keep taking little bits off at a time than cutting too much 

Doddy - big hugs coming your way my lovely - we are all here when you are ready, no rush, thinking of you   

KT - I didnt realise it was such a big step with the baby groups  Now I understand your concern! and yes it was my Mum who had a holiday travelling Oz - she had an amazing time, thanks for asking


----------



## dialadink

Ugh, just caught up with reading but now I have no time to post as I need to go back to work... Once I'm at my desk I'll be back to do personals. 

Flipping' work always an inconvenience... Except on pay day


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- i normally do my shopping on line but theres aways those few bits that you just forget and cant wait for isnt there!  

jack- hello hunny! Hows you and connie? Everything ok i hope  

faith- i didnt think you were allowed to knock down walls in a council house/home?  

Belle-   poor poor Ed bless him, i hope he perks up so you dont have to go to the hospital, sending tons of get well vibes   on the plus side im glad theres not too much knicker checking going on!  

Angel- glad your mum had a fab time! And i will go to the group tomorrow morning to check it out  

Dial- work  

im currently sitting in the car in tesco carpark waiting for the boys to wake up, tum tee tum


----------



## Angel10

KT - awww must you go then? I guess its important for the boys, just hope its not too bad hun    wakey wakey boys   

Faith - ohhhh I missed the  post about you moving, sounds fab, though like KT says, not too sure you can just knock down walls   

Jack - hey you, hope all is good - did you have any futher thoughts on the meet up hun?


----------



## dialadink

Right, here goes. 

Lolli - Thanks for sharing about you and DH having those red cheek moments. It's not nice or clever, i'm not happy with myself but it wasn't a conscious thing.. and thankfully it wasn't a particularly good slap either, I would never mean to do that.  I told a friend about it today and she shared a story about hitting her husband once while they were on holiday, but this made me so   - she hit him across the back with a leather belt!!! Now that's a bit premeditated I think. It's not like I looked for a weapon. I just foolishly lashed out. Anyone who knows DH could see I would be crackers to hit a man twice my size!!  
Anyway, those   IL's are just too, too much!! How can they not see that you wanted a little break AWAY from all that with your little family?! OOh they do make me cross. I like KT's blog idea though... is that an option??!! Hope you and DB had a nice time with your NCT friends.   xx

KT - Hope the 1-2 year odl group comes off, that would be so much better. I don't think you are over-protective hun, being a good mummy is all. Now you have explained about the ages I can see your concern.. the bigger boys and girls would not have the same consideration of the smaller ones, and so not be into the same things. It's a large age group isn't it? 
Hope you all made it out of Tezza's in one piece.   I seem to be in Sainsbo's every day at the mo so I feel your pain.  

Faith -   for your baseline tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how you get on. 
Be careful heading into town tomorrow though too, especially as you are signed off work - you don't want to be spotted. 
I have to say I wouldn't have thought you could make major alterations to a council owned property. Is that the norm or do you have to make special applications?   xx

Doddy - All ok at home thanks poppet - Normal service has been resumed.   Having a celebratory homemade ruby tonight to seal the deal.  
You already know this, but the girls and I are here If and when YOU are ready. You know you don't have to share anything with us, but if you need us we are here with oodles of cyber   and   and a listening ear (well reading eye but you get the jist). 
If you wanna catch up over the weekend somewhere for a   and some real   you know where I am.   xxxx

Jack - Hello honey. It's so nice when I see you pop on, but how are you, dp and Connie? xx

Belle - I am so sorry to hear how poorly little Ed is. It must be such a worry and frustration that you can't get anything to stay down. Huge   for you both. 
Pleased your mind is being helped to stay off the 2ww.. nearly past the 1st week... sort of!!   When are you 'planning' to test?? How many tests have you got so far?? lol xx

Angel - Loving your online hairdressing masterclass.... Can't let your talents go to waste can we!!??!!   x

Have decided we are going to do something with Operation Shoebox. It's about sending shoe boxes of goodies and essentials out to the troops. They even do doggy ones for the Dogs and their handlers. 
Apparently the favourite item out there at the moment is starburst!!


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Thank you-it's a follie scan tomorrow  In regards to being signed off-that doesn't mean I am confined to my home does it?  I'm not fit for working but I can go out for walks etc surely?  One lady at my work was signed off for 6 months and went to parties, BBQ's a holiday..

With the council house-yes you can make changes with permission and it has to improve the home, not wreck it (like some people do) The ideas we have are taking out a window and putting in patio doors (the next door neighbours have done this and are council), Blocking up the kitchen door so we have a more 'square' kitchen with more room for cupboards and maybe extending into the utility space and making it bigger. This will take years mind you as we aren't rolling in cash  I love the idea of the shoeboxes  I used to write to soldiers and send bits to them, once a guy sent me a coconut shell that had been decorated so beautifully all the way from Belize


----------



## dialadink

Faith - sorry, I knew it was follie scan   should write what I mean really! Lol
Well I hope that goes well too!  
Yeah I know what u mean about not staying in, I just mean be careful cos I know u said some people at work had been a bit nasty about u being off before and u don't want them making out like u r off galavanting. Don't want u having anything else to worry about, u need to be focused on making eggies.  

Sounds like u have great plans for the house, always good if the neighbours have done something - same as planning permission/ building regs when u own your home. All about a on pusher saying yes. 
I take it u are planning on settling in this home long term so no rush, it will be lovely to have a project and get it just the way u want... Course the nursery will have to be priority     x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- yes I should really go, I want the boys to interact with other children more than once a week, it's a free group where as every other group we go to I have to limit because it's sooo expensive for the two of them! 

Dial- Oh I love the idea of the shoebox thingy, what a Lovely thing to do  

Faith- that makes sense Hun, ofcourse only improvements    and no sweetie you are not confined to home at all, blimmey you'd go     but I'd be prepared just incase you do get spotted by someone who may like to cause trouble


----------



## Faithope

*dial*  I know hun. I remember you saying how bloated you were during TX-today for me has been the more noticable day for bloating-I have had to take my skirt off as it was too tight  It's very different this time-I can feel things where as the first fresh, nothing.. and yes you are right about families from work may be where I am going tomorrow but they want to say anything and I will tell them it's none of their beeswax  I keep going into the spare room and imagining where the cot will go and the wall stickers and the changing station..  if not then the boys will have it  for their xbox and DH wants a bloody bearded dragon  and yes that home would be a forever home, and it would mean we could adopt if things don't work out as a tummy mummy again.. but thats a long way off yet.

*KT* I am going to the town butchers then home so not shopping but yes I will probabley bump into my 1:1's parents and that will be difficult because she says what she means so could be a difficult one  but I am not doing anything wrong 

I have done really well with my protein intake-I haven't had the protein shakes as I really can't stomach them  I have had peanut butter on toast, milkshakes, fresh fish, rice pudding, icecream, baked beans on taost, come to think of it-my bloatedness is probably weight gain from the food!


----------



## dialadink

Faith - that did make me chuckle about u being bloated thru all the food consumption!   
Boys room? Yuck!!  
My sister has got a bearded dragon and has just got another one, a younger one with the intention of breeding them... She's quite a pro on all that stuff... I'd rather have something furry and cute.  

Kt - hope tomorrow is ok - it is tomorrow isn't it? xx


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I am dead against getting a reptile-can't stand em  but DH says I never let him have anything he wants (which is not true  ) I am into cute things and would rather get a dog.


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey hey

Just a quickie as cooking dinner, and friends will be here soon....  so upshot of yesterday is that my eggs are fried, IF we do cycle again it would need to be donor eggs, oh and I am also carrying too much weight around my middle which is causing too much testosterone in my system whihc has been fighting the drugs during last cycle and causing my lining to shrink back too soon   So.....not an overly encouraging session, am now limiting myself strictly to 1200 cals a day, knew I needed to lose weight but there it is xx


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - hey gorgeous - thank you for sharing that    so how do you 'feel' about donor egg sweetheart? would that be an option for you or I guess its too early days to decide - maybe a little read on FF could help, I know several lovely ladies who have de little ones   as for weight - dont be too hard on yourself, 1200 calories is quite gruelling hun   

Dial - please dont keep giving yourself such a hard time about what happened with dh sweetheart - I have to say its not so surprising after all you have and are still going through - I am 100% sure he still loves ya   

Faith - good luck tomorrow


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  thank you xx

*doddy*  thank you for sharing with us xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- thanks hunny  

Faith- good luck with your follie scan tomorrow  

Doddy-   that's quite something to take in Hun isn't it? You and df must have a lot to discuss   sending you huge huge hugs poppet    

Angel- how's you? What you been up to?


----------



## Angel10

KT - I havent felt very good today - I had a terrible night last night and was walking around like a Zombie this morning, dh said he talked to me about something and I dont have any recollection of it    took myself off to bed once him and ds had gone off to work - sometimes there is an advantage to not having a job


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- aww bless you   good for you going back to bed though Hun  was it dh keeping you awake or something else poppet?


----------



## Angel10

Well he was out on a fire, a thatch roof house and I was reading up about it on ** - there was 10 fire engines cos it was so big, so I guess that didnt help, he came in around 2am but he went into the spare room so as not to disturb me, but I still couldnt switch off after that! - Hate the way my stoopid head wont shut up sometimes, especially when my body is crying out for me to sleep


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- it must be such a worry everytime he gets called out, not surprised you can't sleep when he does   have you tried relaxation sounds, you can get an app, I've got one and it's brilliant


----------



## Angel10

KT - yes it is a real worry, especially with me being a worrier anyway    but no I havent tried anything like that, well apart from a hypno tape thing but the bloke talking used to annoy me    anyway - what you got and where can I get it from?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Go to your app store on your tablet to get it, the one I've got is called 'relax melodies hd' It's a free one!


----------



## Angel10

uh huh    thanks gorgeous, will have a looksee


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- did you find it poppet?  

Belle- how's little Ed today hunny?  

Doddy-  how's you darlin'?  hope you had a lovely evening with your friends 

Mrsrock- you ok my lovely?  

Dial- how are you this morning gorgeous?  

Zoe- hey poppet, how are you feeling Hun? Did you make a decision about going to see the dr?  

Lolli- did you have a nice day yesterday?   

Morning, Faith, Ale, Catherine, jack, and anyone else I've mssed   big  

I have to say I'm quite nervous about this new group we're going to this morning,  I've just found the information on it and it's called a jamboree, any jamboree I've been to before has been a bit crazy   its from 10-1:30! So when do they have lunch?   it sounds great with all the arts and crafts and activities but...  I think we'll go for an hour, break ourselves in gently


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - honey I wish the news had been better. It must have been hard to share that news.  
I just typed out a big message to you, but I deleted it. I think right now the best thing is   and for u to know I'm thinking of u. You need to process all info and come to a decision of what's best for u and DF . 
Lots of love as always   xxx

Angel - you're right. Dh still loves me - he thinks its quite funny, but I don't. 
I was taught to never lash out at anyone for any reason. So it's not nice. 
BUT, onwards and upwards. As long as we r on that's the main thing. 
I'm just being a silly bint!  
Sorry u had another [email protected] night. I wish there was a quick fix answer.... xxx

Kt - I would definitely say a shortened session at jamboree is better to start with. You'll all be pooped if u stuck around the whole session. Surely it would be better if they split that time up between the age groups
Anyway, I hope it goes ok and you and the boys enjoy your time there. 
I'm ok thanks poppet. Still tired as still not sleeping well. I don't know about bags. I seem to have the whole luggage set under my eyes... Such a hot look!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - Onwards and upwards    sorry your not sleeping well either hun - are you having trouble getting to sleep or staying asleep? and the luggage bags under the eyes is defo the new look - my poor ds was awake for 5hours in the night    now that bothers me more than me not sleeping   

KT - yes I found an app but it repeated itself constantly, in the end it was winding me up   will have another look today while I am not trying to sleep    good luck today sweetheart - think the 1hour tester has got to be for the best - OR you may just get there and have such a fab time you wont want to come away - heres hoping     

Faith - good luck today   

Belle - did you trim your fringe hun?   

Doddy -


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Dial - Thanks for everything hun, and the offer of a weekend get together, means a lot   Sorry I can't do this weekend, but it won't be long until we have our Northern one!  I'm with ya on the luggage set 

KT - Hope you all enjoy the new group jamboree thingamigy!! Dial is right, maybe just a taster session to get started eh!

Angel - Hope you're ok, saw your ** this morning   

Faith - Good luck today with scan!!  

Belle - Poor Ed, I hope your little man is soon feeling much better x

Jack!  Hey princess   Hope you, OH & beautiful Connie are doing ok!

Hope the rest of the ladies are ok xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi, am feeling sane enough to post once more!!!!

Doddy, what a tough message the consultant had for you    . I am thinking of you. Well done on limiting your calorie intake but slow and steady does it best, right? As to the DE news, are you giving it any consideration? As I recall you said before that you didn't think it was for you. Big big subject to get your head around I know. We are here if you want to talk.

Belle, so sorry to hear Ed is so poorly. Did the Dr tell you to give him a bottle dioraylte by giving 5 mls every 5 mins from a medicine syringe? That is what we were told to do with E when she had v&d and wasn't keeping much down, she managed not to vomit it up when given at that rate. I really hope he is better soon.

KT hope the boys like Jamboree, if it is that long a session maybe people do just drop in and out. I agree big age range! E has to move into the toddler group for Monkey Music after Easter and I'm a bit nervous about that!

Dial, I'm glad you and DH have made friends again. I think you slapping him is a sign of the stress you've been under. It is possible to do things that are very out of character that way. I'm not excusing it at all as if he had hit you I would be horrified but things like that do happen and people make mistakes. Not the same i know but after a very stressful and sleep-deprived few days, yesterday I had a huge row in the office with a colleague and I shouted at her. I have never ever raised my voice to a colleague and I was shocked and embarrassed at myself. In my defence she is seriously irritating and most people think so (including my boss who didn't witness it but when I told her what had happened she told me not to beat myself up about it, I was amazed!). But it is very unlike me so I know that being under pressure can push people over the edge. Do you have anything nice planned to help you relax a bit? We are going to Devon at Easter and I am simply living for it.

Angel I am happy to see you posting again, are you feeling better in yourself a bit? I'm not surprised you have trouble sleeping after DH has been to a fire, that must be very worrying for you and it would take a while to wind down. He's brave your DH, isn't he.

Zoe, how are you? You are quiet again, are you ok? Did you go to the doctor?

Faithope, exciting news about swapping houses! That is great and you know what the neighbours are like etc before you take the plunge. Do you have a stimming scan soon or have I missed that? I'm glad the GP has signed you off. I always take time off when stimming as I find the hormones very hard to deal with and stay on an even keel in a stressful job. I know most people take a bit of time off in the 2ww but I prefer to do it the other way around.

Jack, Ale, how's things? Ale, your tandem bike sounds amazing, did you ride it in London traffic?!!

Well my ranting last week was about E constantly being ill and miserable and not sleeping, she and I have not had a full night's sleep for about 3 months and it was getting me down a lot. I kind of expected that this age would be easier, I had it really easy when she was a little baby but lately things have been much more challenging and I wasn't expecting that, especially now I am back at work as well. Hey ho I think I have calmed myself down a bit now. But I must say, *Lollipops*, I am full of admiration for you dealing with diffcult times for so long and I think you are a saint!

I do have some good news though. After all my fretting, last Thursday out of the blue E suddenly crawled and spent the afternoon crawling around her playmat like she'd been doing it for ages. Needless to say she has not done it since but I think it is because she is poorly again and feeling very tired! I am glad I videoed it so people believe me and DH could see it! And then on Sunday she pulled herself to standing in her cot for the first time, again like it was nothing and as if she'd been doing it for ages. And hasn't done it since! But now I know she can do these things I can stop worrying! I actually think she is just a bit too laid back to have done them earlier. I don't think it is a coincidence that she has been really frustrated and grumpy lately, on Thursday morning she was so frustrated and grouchy with me I was actually thinking I might get her a baby walker after all even though I have never really fancied them, just to ease her frustration a bit, and lo and behold that was the day she decided to crawl. I think there must be a link there!


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - oh honey    what a huge chunk of news to come to terms with and mull over. I don't doubt it's all still very fresh in your mind and I'm sure you and DF haven't come to a decision about any of it yet but I'm sending you both massive hugs at this testing time....   Whatever you decide we will all support you   




Dial - lack of sleep is torture , so here's a massive huggle for you too   


Angel- I would be worried senseless about my DH if he was out fighting fires, so Im sure its perfectly natural as the wife of a fireman. He's a real hero ! Admire him let's for doing the work he does ....hope you find something to help you sleep Hun   




MrsR - little E is just a laid back missy, who wants to do things in her own time and special way   but yu have seen the proof that she can do these things , she just prefers to keep you all waiting and in suspense until she does it again   
As for no sleep, I feel your pain. I have no words of advice , I can't seem to crack this sleeping thing at all, nothing I do works and if it does work its not for very long. I was up from midnight till 4am last night, I give up with ever getting any sleep for the rest of my life !   


Oh I'll be back, DB won't nap and has decided the best way to show she is not happy is to pull herself up on the cot bars and scream and scream !!!!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Lolli, Hope you can get DB down soon x

MrsRock,   I feel the same with Ed and his illnesses. Since he started nursery he has been continuously ill with one thing or another  Pleased E has proved that she can be mobile when she wants to   Ed has a vtech first steps baby walker, its not one he sits in but one he pushes along. Although he'll pull himself up, he's not really interested in walking but will run across the room when he is pushing this   

Claire,   A lot to think about    Not sure how you feel about de, but a friend of mine had a successful de cycle in Prague. I'm sure she'd be happy to talk to you about her experience if you want to  dicuss it with someone that has been in a similar position 

Angel, No not plucked up courage to chop fringe yet    Why is your DS not sleeping? I'm not surprised you don't sleep when your DH is on a call  

Dial,  I've never heard of Operation shoebox but it sounds like a fab idea. So as well as starburst, what are you putting in your box? As for testing, I have done 3 so far   of course they were all bfns as it is far too early to test. Also they were really cheapy tests. I need to get myself to the chemists to get some first response   

Kt, Hope the group today goes ok. It does seem quite a long session.

Faith, Good luck today.

Hi to everyone else.

Ed seemed a little perkier when he woke this morning. He took 50ml of rehydration solution and then started crying for more, and he's taken 200ml in total so far today. He's only had one lot of d today and no v yet so fingers crossed he's on the mend. Still very clingy and sleepy though.


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - Oh we have people like that at work here, but I did come to realise that it was only me getting wound up & annoyed and so I found being overly nice to the annoying person actually annoyed them more than their original behaviour had annoyed me - if that makes sense!!  Go Dolly Dot and her crawling!!  Sounds like she is very frustrated at not getting where she wants to, when she wants to!!  Hope your sleeping patterns improve soon xx

Lolli - Oh I'm so sorry but I do smile to myself sometimes when DB is screaming, she was so quiet in your tummy, all that worry!!  She certainly is making up for lost time!  You are amazing for how you cope,  

Belle - So pleased Ed seems slightly improved, I hope it continues for him, poor little mite   Thanks for the advice, i'll bear it in mind about chatting with your friend.  At the mo, i'm just bumping along, trying not to think of it too much 


I have dress fitting this weekend so thats something to look forward to!  Hoping to get some better pictures this time


----------



## lollipops

Doddy- I know! How can she have been so quiet inside me but a complete live wire on the outside    
Happy wedding dress fitting!!! How exciting     




Belle - DB has had it 3x now, so I understand how horrid it is! It's just important to keep the water and rehydration sachets up, forget the milk and food for now. DB was just water/ rehydration fluids for 4 days. mrsR has good advice with syringing a little fluid in every 5 minutes, I had to do that for 3 hours at a&e with DB as she got dehydrated. It's a terrible bug and spreads so easily, my NCT group have had it vand over. My friend who runs a nursery says it happens every winter and just keeps circling the nursery. I'm glad he's turned the corner though, don't rush the solids though, I did and ended up back at sickness and diarrhea city! My doc said to only introduce mushed rusks as first foods as it sits better in their tums. Get well soon E and I hope you stay clear of it   and best of luck for the rest of your 2ww   




Doh, gotta go again....back later x


----------



## Ale40

Hello my lovelies, 

*Doddy* - What have we done to deserve it...  BVery well done on the calorie intake! Are you exercising as well? I am struggling with weight as well because I am on steroids. I am trying to keep the carbs such as potato, bread, riceand pasta off the diet, and only getting cabs from fruit and veg. I am also trying to increase the trips to the gym, and when there, focusing of cardio more than on weights. Also playing badmington with DH... Hard when you have a desk-bound job and a German DH who almost made of bread and potato, but hopefully not impossible... 

*Dial * - I am glad to hear you and DH are on the mend...I agree with Mrs Rock, in all likelyhood the two of you havebeen under a lot rencently and that (argument and all) was just a consequence of the build up. I hope the upcoming Easter Break will do the trick for you and your DH, and that it comes to give the two of youthe much needed relaxing, peace of mind time.

*Faithope* - How generous of your Mum!  I look forward to hear more news about the house swap, all sounds wonderful! Well, that's my bias here, I love doing practical things and would love a project like this. I am immensely glad it's possible to do things like this in council housing. In private rentals we have to put up with horrible fittings...

*Mrs Rock* - I am so sorry to hear about the hard time you and E are getting. I feel very incompetent with no practical advice whatsoever to give. I just hope things get better soon...

*Angel10 * - Big kiss in heart.   I would feel the same about DH if I were on your shoes... I hope sleep pattern changes for better soon. Can you read late in the evening? Sometimes (not always) it helps me to switch off...

*KT* - Tell me about Tesco online... I have done our order on Sunday and had to go to the shop yesterday as I forgot a few bits...  Best of luck with the baby group The idea of the boys interacting with other children sounds very nice! Did they reach the age for that right? Let us know how they got on with other little ones, it sounds interesting. Are these groups too expensive as nursery services? Man, I am clueless... 

*Faith and Belle* - some more positive vibes your way!!   

*Faith and Dial* - Bearded dragon?   I had to google it. I belong to the cute and fluffy gang too...


----------



## Ale40

... and that's our new toy!


----------



## Faithope

Hiya, 

Well things seem to be going the same way as the first fresh cycle-I have only one follie at 10mm, the rest are 7,6 and 4's and the nurse said the 4's won't be any good to get any eggs from  

The only good news from the scan was my lining is triple stripe and 11.3mm.

Just hope I have better news on friday


----------



## Ale40

Faith - can you *contact your dr * to up your gonal-f dose? Avoid nurses, receptionists, etc, try to get hold of your* doctor's email * (if you don't already have). As for PCOS, I guess you know better than me, but if you can avoid processed carbs\sweets - those seem to be have a negative impact of egg production and quality to all of us, in special to the girls with PCOS.

Together withupping your dose, the stimming period can be streched for a few days.

Lots of love and positive thinking,   

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Sorry me post coming up ....

After I posted this morning, I went to the loo and the pee test I did at 4:30 this morning was still on the side and it just caught my eye - It had a very faint second line   So I dug the tests out of the bin that I did on Sunday and Tuesday. Sunday a definite BFN but a very faint line on Tuesdays test. These are really cheap tests and you're not supposed to read them after 10 mins so I waited until DH got home (working from home this pm) and did another test and again a very faint line. So excited but also incredibly apprehensive and worried as they are cheapy tests. Got to wait until DH finishes work and then I'm going to the shops to buy a first response. OMG, OMG Eeeekk!


----------



## Angel10

Belle - argggggghhhh     nuff said?


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Hang in there, don't stress about the numbers, all you need is one or two good size/quality, sounds like your womb is in tip top nick waiting for one or two special deliveries back in there soon chum!

Belle - **whispers** OMG OMG OMG soooo excited!!!  Fingers crossed for a sticky one (or two  )


----------



## Angel10

Faith - I would have thought they would up your dose if they had any concerns - gotta say I think the first scan is always disoppointing and dosent really give a good indication of how many eggs you will get - I thought I only had 5follies last year but managed 10eggies - try and stay positive hun - as Wayne would say 'all is not lost'       

Ale - Oh I loveeeeee your tandom - I would be on the back chilling with a book while hubby peddled    I love to read but dh has other ideas if I am awake, he thinks I want to play


----------



## Ale40

*Belle* - YAY!

Spring has finally started to sprung!!


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon beauties!  

Angel - My bedtime goes from feeling like it's time for bed, to by the time I get there I am wide awake, irritable and just generally not being able to sleep. Eventually sleep comes, but its broken. I either have a bad dream and wake feeling upset about it (then I can't get back to sleep), or I just keep waking again and again. If I do get off to sleep early (not really early but without it taking hours) I usually wake at about 4ish feeling wide awake and fresh as a daisy (which lasts all of 5 minutes) and then that's it, i'm up for the day. 
Last night I tried sneaky malibu's to help, and to be fair I went off quicker than the night before
Why was DS not sleeping? Is he ok?  

Doddy - Just wanted you to know that if you need me, i'm not far away.   Always here for you poppet - you know that. 
Yay to the dress fitting. Are we gonna see a pic or am I pushing it on that one  

Mrs Rock - Thanks honey. Seems we are both venting with all the pressures and strains. Sending you a cyber   for yours. 
Glad to hear E has reassured you that she can do so much that you were worrying over.   Clever little pickle.  

Lolli - How's screamer getting on this arvo?   She's gonna end up with one of those sexy gravelly voices when she's talking, that's all this is about.  

Belle - You naughty little minx with the testing!!     haha, I knew it!  
I'm going to do a few shoe boxes - one male, one female and one canine. Haven't decided on all the contents yet, but I am also roping in DH's work to do a bit of an appeal. Who know's how many we may end up with. All for a good cause I think. 
Yes, orf to the chemist with you - first response or those new clearblue ones are good too. I used that last time, and of course the digi's are goodies. Expensive though isn't it, especially testing the amount of times we tend to... no wonder you got some standby cheapies.  
Glad Ed is seeming better today, slowly does it sounds like the way to go. Give him a clingy get well hug from auntie dial  

Ale - loving the bike. I am   that I am awful at riding a bike, i just have poor balance i'm afraid. I wonder if I would be better on one of those bad boys? I'd probably just hinder DH.  
I feel your pain with the steroids hun. I gained so much weight in my cycles. I still have another 21lbs to lose before I reach my pre-tx weight. So far I have lost 18lbs since september when I was at my heaviest, but it doesn't seem to show. It's not easy is it? I am a foody!! 
I really want (NEED) to get my BMI down a bit more before my genetic counselling as they have to include it in their report to decide if I get my PGD tx... so much pressure. I really wanted to be about half a stone lighter by now, I am struggling sooo much. The prospect of going on to prednisolone if I cycle again is not a happy one I can tell you. What are you on? 
You asked about Easter, we aren't planning much yet. Sure there will be lots of choccy eggs about for me to try (and no doubt fail) to avoid.  
What have you and DH got planned? When in April will your treatment commence? Or is it now May? I Forget, sorry!!   xx  

Faith - I was wondering where you were this morning, I expected an early post. Sorry it's not the news you hoped for but you know there really is still time for the little uns to spring into life. As Ale said  maybe they will stim you a little longer. Better to lose the one big one and gain more of a good size. 
Did they alter your dose at all? When are they aiming for EC to be anyway?    Here's some  

Did anyone find out what happened to our bubbles? Maybe they all popped!!


----------



## dialadink

belle - just read your post!! OMG... I said I had a good feeling.   Keep us posted me darlin'. xx


----------



## Faithope

*Belle*  Looking forward to your next update  xx

*doddy and Angel*  thanks ladies

*dial* The nurse took blood to check estrogen level then said that I have a scan friday and again monday with EC at the end of next week. I have enough Gonal F until monday then will need more if they are keeping me going on it. No increase but that may change tomorrow. Thanks hun 

I have asked on the main boards about our missing bubbles  no reply as yet...


----------



## dialadink

Faith - sounds like plenty of time left to me honey. Try to stay   and keep doing what ur doing. 
Keep up the protein, hw bottle etc. 
did u do your measuring up at your mums? Was it a nice change to have the day with Dh?    
Xx


----------



## lollipops

Belle - ooooh looks very promising honey      my fingers and toes are crossed for more positive tests. Maybe a FR or clear blue digi next ?   


Faith - try to remember its quality not quanitiy. I've never had many eggs, and on my last cycle my lining got up to 12 which is the highest ever ( always been an 8 ) so you have a lovely lining growing there honey pie    you might just have to stim longer, as a low amh girl I'm always stimming on a high dose and for a good while, but at the end of the day you could get 20 eggs and 2 fertilize , or you could get 4 eggs and all fertilize! So keep positive , you have everything to play for   




Ale- omg I love it ! Really I do! Is it easy to ride? Are yu the driver or passenger?   




Angel- what's up with ds Hun? He having troubles sleeping too? Surely not your mans snoring keeping him up too?   




Doddy- so how was the fitting my dear ?   




Zoe - are you ok, been a while since I saw your post? Are you feeling better in yourself?   


Dial- maybe a swift tipple at night is the way to go?    Can't harm every now and then. Have you tried a light show? Might sound daft but DB has this starry light projector that goes on the ceiling, doesn't help her sleep but honestly it makes me very sleepy. Might be worth a try? X


God knows what's happened to our bubbles! Have we been naughty and had them taken away?


----------



## Faithope

*dial * I'm trying  yep we measured up and discussed what we will do with the garden  I am so excited but also scared about it all 

*lolli*  you are right hun, thank you, I am just so scared that I seem to be on a higher dose yet slower than my first fresh


----------



## dialadink

Lolli -   having our bubbles taken for being naughty does sound appropriate or us doesn't it  Lol 
How's your day been? Xx

Faith - remember all cycles r different - try not to compare. Make sure u remind me of all this if I ever cycle.  
What r u scared of? The house is familiar - it's seems a lovely place to settle if its ur family home. What's upsetting u?


----------



## Angel10

Dial - awww hunni I really feel your erractic sleeping pattern pain    is this becoming more the normal for you do you think? can you remember the last time you went to bed and just woke up the next morning? I sure as hell cant    if dh doesnt keep me awake I wake for a wee! as for my ds - well he has never been a good sleeper unfortunately    I just worry with him driving busy roads to work being tired etc... 

Faith - sounds good that you have a project to look forward to and even better its a house you know    now come on Mrs, chin up about this cycle - its all exciting I think   AND do not compare this to any other cycle (if you can) I know its hard hun - but look at the positives   

Lolli -    ha ha I guess we probably have been very naughty - I love blowing bubbles    how are YOU, did you have any more thoughts on KT's suggestion of a DB blog - to keep the out laws oops sorry, in laws happy    

Doddy - Any more news on your scan for your headaches hun? have they improved at all?   

Mrs R - meant to say thank you for commenting on me posting - I guess I must be feeling a little better to be posting again - its kind of weird how suddenly here I am, if you know what I mean    hope you get Little E's and your sleeping sorted soon - maybe once she is on the move more she will tire her self out   

KT - how did 'jamboree' go?


----------



## lollipops

Angel - its a worry driving when tired. I regulary think I shouldn't be on the roads! I have to drive with the window open just to keep me focused sometimes   im sure your darling boy isn't anywhere as tired as me though, just tell him to have a coffee before setting off   and yes its lovely having you back with us   and I have been thinking about opening a secret page/group just for DB updates,that way the inlaws can join it and whoever else wants too but my main page can be more about me, do you think that's a good idea? X

Oh yes Katy, how was jamboree? X

Dial - we are a naughty crew for sure   x

Faith -  

Right I'm off to bed before beast wakes up for the night! Night night girls xxx


----------



## dialadink

Angel - go to bed and not wake til morning Sorry I don't understand! I can't remember the last time that happened. I thought I had it good when I was waking just to nip to the loo, then back off to sleep relatively easily, but even that's a good few months ago...  
Not good for ds to be driving on little sleep I agree. Shocking how many people struggle to get decent sleep, all with varying reasons for it.   hope u get some tonight. (Sleep that is).x 

Lolli - hope u get some rest in before DB has u up again  

So, Dh is soundo and I'm, well, NOT!   maybe ill try sticking on a film I really want to see, that's bound to work....


----------



## Angel10

Dial - I agree, it is shocking how many people have trouble sleeping    maybe its something in what we eat and drink? who knows, for me it cant be good i have to rely on tablets    hope your plan works for you tonight oh and i hope I get  some too   


Lolli - I hope you get some rest tonight too    your ******** page is yours to do what you choose honey but as you have some much pressure maybe you could have a seperate thing for DB that way you could have more independance or you could change yours to both of you and then have another one for you that the in laws dont know about and you can rant and swear all you like about them


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

Thanks ladies 

I am looking forward to having a house and garden, I am just so attached to my flat-It was my first home on my own with DS. Have spent a fortune making it just how we want it and won't get to reap the rewards. Starting again is daunting but also exciting.

*Angel* Are you having TX again hun? 

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, what's the news from peestick this morning??  I am sure you have a positive!!!!   



Angel, Dial, I feel your non-sleeping pain.  Even when E (used to) sleep soundly I would be up in the small hours roaming the house.  It is so frustrating.  And I'd start feeling tired again when it was about 6.30-7am and time to get up anyway!  It has eased off a bit since I went back to work but it still happens at least once a week.  


Well I am drinking coffee and looking forward to tomorrow, I am going on a hen weekend to Derbyshire.  Not looking forward to being away from E for 2 nights, I shall really miss her but I think the break is going to do me good.


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - where in Derbyshire are u going? You will be in my neck of the woods , have fun    and thanks for the chat on **   




Angel & dial - better sleep ladies ?   


Belle - peestick update ?


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Maybe it's what we *aren't *eating and drinking what with all the dieting... I wonder if that's it

Lolli - When I was toddling along to work this morning I was thinking about your whole situation with those IL's, and actually it really ruffled my feathers. You deserve a medal putting up with their constant going on!!  It's true, when you marry the man, you marry "da family". Must be so much worse when a LO comes along. 
Lots of waking in the night for me.  managed to stay in bed til just before 5 though. 

Faith - At least you can 'visit' your lovely flat when your mum is there... so not all is lost. Better that your mum reaps the rewards than a stranger, and nice that you know your mum has somewhere lovely to live too. Does that help? Maybe that's the way to look at it. She probably feels happy knowing that the family home is staying in the family too, and you will raise your children ( ) there, just as she did.  xx

Mrs Rock - I find it even worse on the weekends, I guess because I am not at work and tiring myself out in the same way, so that's maybe why it's a little better since you returned to work sleep wise. Hoepfully this latest 'phase' with little E will pass soon. Perhaps when she is getting more mobile she will be tiring herself more too, then when the evil teething passes... tell yourself they are all phases, and all phases HAVE to come to an end.  
I think the break this weekend may well do you good too, if nothing else  and sleep well.... So is DH is charge of E ? Or is it E that's in charge of Daddy 
have a lovely time. What sort of hen do is it? Spa, Boozy? bit of both? xx

Belle - come on, how's things this morning? Any clearer? 
How's Ed? Hopefully showing more signs of improvement.


----------



## lollipops

Dial - they do get on my nerves but not much i can do, if i complain to lee he just tells me to come off **. He's a mummy boy! I know my mil means well but she's a bit '*****y' at times, I'm sure he has a right good old moan about me and my parenting skills behind my back!   But she loves DB and would do anything for her, so that's something. But I am glad they live down there and I'm up here!   Have a good day at work hun x


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - aww hun, i'm sure DH wouldn't do that.. would he? 
As for the MIL, of course she loves DB, that's what counts, but my oh my it IS a good job you have your distance. Mine only lives about 15 mins down the road, and without a LO she is a bit of a pain in the  .
Her problem is she mothers a bit too much, and now she thinks she has an extra child to mother... ME! Don't get me wrong, her   is in the right place, but sometimes, just sometimes it gets a bit stifling.  
It's gone a bit quiet at work at the mo, students on the wind down for the easter break. Will probably be like this for about the next month. 
At least I can natter to you lovelies.   
What are you and gorgeous DB up to today? xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Families are tricky sometimes.  There's a reason I live 200 miles form mine!!

Lolli we are going to some kind of luxury holiday cottage in the countryside, nearest station is Cromford.  Clay pigeon shooting on Saturday monring and a cocktail making lesson on Saturday night!  Should be fun.  There's a hot tub and a swimming pool but apparently the swimming pool has sprung a leak and can't be used, was gutted about that as I love swimming.


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

I have to say I have the opposite problem to a lot of you - I can sleep far too easily, still wake up tired though.
I know KT suggested somethingto download to your tablet Angel, but I used to struggle getting to sleep and had various cd's - whale noise, rainforests & native american indian chants - don't laugh but that last one was the best!  Think it was called Sacred Spirit.

Mrs Rock - Hope you have a wicked time, we expect some messy pictures don't ya know   Have fun!

Girls, I am so excited!!  Its my Mum's 70th this year, and I have just managed to get two tickets to Barbra Streisand in the summer for her at the 02, not cheap but hey a girl's only 70 once!!!  Am planning a weekend away for her, with dinner somewhere nice too, and maybe some shopping!!  She is going to pee herself!!  LOL!!


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Ooh I like the sound of your weekend... I could do with some of that - room for a small one??   Shame about the pool!  

Doddy - Ahh ya mum's gonna have a fandabidozi time, what a lovely daughter you are. You seem to have it easy though, it's my Dad's 70th this year too, and I have no clue what to get/do. All suggestions have been duly poo poo'd.   He's sooo fussy and there is so much that he can't do as he is not up to it. We even offered him a cruise, but no, he said he would rather go somewhere he hasn't been in this country like Blackpool... Blackpool WTF?! MEN!!  
Haven't got a scooby doo what we are going to do now.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* Can I come too? 

*Dial* Yeah that helps  It's not THE family home-I was bought up in a different home along with all my sisters. When I moved to the flat, weirdly it was just around the corner from my sisters house. Then my mum and sister decided to swap so mum could be near my DS, so my sister had THE family home. Then sister decided to move and THE family home was lost  Did you keep up there?  I have had this flat 12 years, my mum has had the house 11 years. Do you enjoy your job?

*doddy* You are so lush!! How lovely to do that  My nan is 80 in August so having to put heads together for ideas but already thinking a party at the 'new house' as it will be august and sunny  we could have a garden party  depends on when mum wants to move and the paperwork side of things.

*lollipops*  Families hey, can chose your friends but not your family. So very true.

*bathbelle* Any news?? x


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon,

Dial, I've never been to Blackpool and keep telling DH I want him to take me.  

Claire, What a fab daughter you are. Are you going to tell your mum before you go or keep it as a total surprise?

Mrs Rock, Your weekend sounds wonderful enjoy.

Lolli,   Can't imagine having in-laws like yours  

Angel, Hope you got a better nights sleep last night.

Faith, Good luck for your scan tomorrow. What dose of gonal-f are you on?

Where's Kt?

AFM - Ed is much more perkier today. He's had 1 and a half bottles of milk   

I went to sainsbos last night but they'd run out of first response tests  So I went to asda this morning and bought 8 more tests   Did a first response and there is a definite second line. Got a clear blue digi to do in the morning   

I really can't believe how lucky I am that this has worked. I was expecting several failed cycles again. I really hope that some of this luck rubs off on you ladies still trying      

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Erm, I think i'm with you...   So at least the flat that means a lot to you is staying in the family... maybe when DS is grown up it'll be his lad pad...?  

I do enjoy my job - has it's moments like all jobs I guess. I'm lucky in the sense that I really get on with the people I work closely with, even the students.   I think that makes a big difference.  

Won't it be lovely to be in the new house for the summer... you'll be all bronzed and gorgeous!!  

Belle - oh can I say it - I just knew it... Can't wait to hear the digi results tomorrow... eeek. Now, one or two   
Glad to hear Ed is perkier too xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Bathbelle*  yay, that's great news 

*dial* Yeah I guess that could be a possibility  I'm glad you are happy at work  it does make a difference  I am excited about the house-I have been looking at garden stuff for ideas but MIL is a very good gardener and works in a garden centre so I am sure she will help out alot. My mum has arthritis so can no longer cope with the garden and she had stones put all over the garden, we would want grass so theres alot of work to be done  DH thinks we have a footie pitch sized garden the way he is talking-decking, larger shed, veggie plot..it's not that big!


----------



## dialadink

Faith - It is exciting... so lovely being able to plan how you all want things to be. Maybe your mum would be ok with you cracking on with the garden before you officially 'swap'
Men and their sheds...   Will your DH get involved in the gardening? Mine is full of ideas and talks a good talk, but just you try prizing him from the tv to do any work out there!!   Cutting the grass is pretty much as good as it gets!!     xx


----------



## lollipops

Belle - oooh exciting hun  amazing infact! Everything crossed that your digi flashes up with a nice "pregnant" sign!   I'm pretty sure it will  


Back later, I'm on route to the grandparents x


----------



## BathBelle

Well it's official. I've told the clinic (Realised they only given me enough steriods to take me up to Saturday so I phoned them)    And my Mum   Scan in 3 weeks.


----------



## lollipops

Bele - wow          Congrats Hun, here's to your early scan in 3 weeks !


----------



## jack12

soooooo wonderful belle, so pleased. Take it easy hun........dr's orders xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Belle - Fab news !!!  Proper over the moon for you darl xx


----------



## pray4a+

Belle -        sooooooo happy for you. 

No time to post properly but big   to everyone


----------



## dialadink

Belle - fantastic news!     lovely new ticker too!! xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!  

Belle- wow! Huge congratulations hunny     what fantastic news  

You lot have been very chatty!   I have been reading but I'm sorry I know I won't have time to do personals   huge KT cuddles for everyone, and sorry again


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Hope you're ok hun, big hugs back from me   xx


----------



## dialadink

More hugs from me too kt.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww thanks girls


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Hope those of you  suffering from lack of sleep actually got some last night  

So, another weekend is upon us, what's everyone up to this weekend? 

Oh I know what doddy is doing! Dress fitting    I remembered that!   exciting! And yes, more piccies please


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and mrsrock is on a hen do! Have loads of fun hunny!


----------



## doddyclaire

How are you doing this morning KT?  You Ok?

Yep dress fitting for me tomorrow, so will hopefully get some shots for you


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Kt, How are you? How was the toddler group?  Not sure what I'm doing yet this weekend. May go looking at new pushchairs  

Claire, Hope the dress fitting goes well. Very exciting. Have you got your underwear, shoes and head wear sorted yet?

AFM - Clearblue digi said 1-2 weeks this morning


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning Belle - You must be chuffed to bits!!  Yep, i've got all me gubbins ready for trial 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- I'm good thanks Hun    will we get a sneak preview of your wedding shoes?  

Belle- Oh exciting! Will you be finding out the flavour of this one (maybe two   ) ? As for the group, sadly it was exactly as I thought it would be, both the boys got hurt by bigger children being spiteful , it was really upsetting to see the boys so upset


----------



## BathBelle

Claire, Enjoy the fitting. 

Kt, Oh what a shame the group is not good and it must have been very upsetting seeing the boys being hurt. I hope the older children got told off  Will definitely find out the flavour, not that it matters either way   I think its only a singleton as I would have expected the cb digi to say 2-3 weeks if multiples. I'm 14dpo today.


----------



## dialadink

Kt - Morning gorgeous!  I did get some quite good sleep last night, always easier after a gym sesh though.  Only thing that woke me was next door's alarm going off just before midnight!! 
No weekend plans for me. Have checked, and DH *IS* working tomorrow morning, so maybe i'll get the DIY pamper I was after last week... 
Apart from that just hoping it doesn't snow 
What are you up to? Is DH working or home with you and the boys? 
Hope you are feeling ok. 

Belle - Fab fab fab news!!  So pleased for you.  I'm thinking on the same lines as KT, are you going to find out what flavour you've got coming?  Ahh, you just answered that.  
Don't write off twins just yet... Are you planning to keep testing? xx

Doddy - Morning chick!  How's ya bonce? Any sign of improvement? Got a headache myself today, I think it was the wind blowing on me all the way to work - it's bitter out there today. 

So who's got snow?


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Oh yess, definitely a flashety flash of the shoes 

Dial - Morning hun, glad you got some good sleep (apart from the alarm   )  Yep, headaches still in situ and no sign of appt yet    Hope you do get your pamper morning tomorrow!

I tried an interval training dvd last night - jesus H, that IS hard!!  Good job the session was only 20 mins, don't think I could have managed more in one go!!  But diet seems easy enough 1200 cals is a breeze and most days i'm not even hitting that many!!  Having a night off tomorrow as its mate's birthdays so I do need to help her celebrate


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - have you heard of the 5:2 day diet? its something like eat what you want for 5days then on the other 2 you can only have 500calories   a friend of mine is doing it and she is like already stick thin, havent had any feed back yet though I think I may consider it if its good    have a wonderful dress fitting tomorrow hun - its all becoming so real, and times is going fast   

KT -       

Dial - Colder than a Penguins chuff aint it     

Belle - Ohhhhh what can I say but eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk       

Faith - hows it going? do you have another scan today?   

Morning everyone else


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Well done honey, BUT friend of mine dates a personal trainer who says don't go under the 1200 cals... better to go a smidging over or you would put your body into 'starvation' and it will begin to store up fats. You won't gain any weight, but you wont lose any either... think that's been part of my problem. So when dieting you can actually try too hard!!  Wouldn't want to do that now would we? 
As for the interval training, that's part of my gym regime... EVIL. Interval is good though as you continue to burn cals even after you have stopped, so it's best done as the last part of your training.  
Ark at me... i'm no pro. Only at eating!! 
Have fun helping your friend celebrate - got to be done!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- the mothers of the children didn't even notice   I think they were there to chat to their friends and thought that their children didn't need watching, either that or they couldn't be bothered to watch them which is more likely  
You're probably right, the test would say more weeks wouldn't it   silly me! I never did one of those tests that said how many weeks you are along   

Dial- morning beautiful! We've just had a flurry of snow    I'm not liking that! Dh is working this morning and tomorrow, home on Sunday but will be filling the pond in   
Alarm going off just before midnight! What's that all about then?   glad you got some good sleep in though Hun   A nice pampering for yourself sounds lush   best to ty in the warm this weekend I think   hope it starts to warm up soon though! 

Doddy-   yay shoooooes!   have they checked to see if your headaches might be hormone related Hun?   well done on ya diet Hun, but yes, you MUST have a night off    

Angel- morning poppet! How's you today?


----------



## Angel10

KT - I am ok lovely, thank you - been stood up by Wayne as he is poorly so having to do some ironing instead


----------



## dialadink

Morning Angel   500 cals - HARSH. I soo couldn't do that. I love my food too much, i'd be miserabubble.  
Erm, dare i ask what a penguins chuff is? I think I can imagine....  

Faith - oooh yes, scan news needed. Was it an early one again? How are you feeling - still bloated? xxx

KT - Our neighbours fitted an alarm after the spate of burglaries, but they are such nit wits that they set it off... A LOT!!! Honestly it will be like 'boy who cried wolf' and when it goes off for real no one is going to bat an eyelid. It goes off at least 4 times a week!!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - 500 calories - guess it could be a bottle of wine    seriously, I dont think I could hack it although my friend says its been quite easy   just not sure if she has lost any weight! Think I will stick to my Slimming World plan! I am trying to be good and then treating myself on a saturday, that way I shouldnt feel deprived! Can you spure me on to get my sorry **** to the gym pleeeasssseee    and you so know what a penguins chuff is


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Yes my friends are doing that 5-2 thing but to be fair, they are both massively overweight, she's a size 18/20 and he, well, he is big!!  LOL!  But they seem to be doing well on it, you can tell when they're on fasting days as their breath smells - ketones   SHame Wayne is poorly, but it is sooo cold out there, better to stay in the warm!!

Dial - I am going to make myself do this dvd every other day, as well as the zumba thing, funny but its really my arms that feel it this morning, mind you i've got bingo wings that could knock over a lamp-post so they do need it 

KT - Bloody chav mothers   I'd like to push them around and see how they like it, fuc*tards!!  Nope, haven't had any checks done apart from BP, twice!! LOL!!

Ooh yeah - Faithope - Hope today's scan is better


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - How interesting their breath smells, dont think I have heard that before - bet they dont have much energy on those days do they? and Bingo Wings    what a pain, think weights are supposed to help with those - or have I made that up     so have you got an appointment for a head scan hun?


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Like the wine idea...   I think SW sounds much healthier in the long run, at the end of the day you want to keep it off with a balanced diet.  
Well maybe we need to start using our Fat Fighters group again? We could all do with gee'ing up a bit from time to time. I still want to get my BMI down, but I also need to do A LOT of toning, which we all know means muscle gain, which is heavier...   Never straight forward is it? 
Ok, so maybe my thinking of the penguin was right..  

Doddy - You do make me cackle, I think it's your way with words   I've got the wings too, and what's with the extra set of (.)(.) that seem to be sticking out by my armpit?? 
What exercises are on the DVD? I guess if it's just 20mins it should be do-able. Well done poppet. xx


----------



## Faithope

Scan news                    Sorry but I am so happy!!!!!

I have at least 12 follies at 10mm or more, 2 are def a 14, 1- 13, 1-12, 1-11 from what I remember. Nurse said she would expect over 12 eggies!! she measured my lining to be 9.5mm but did say that different nurses measure the thickest part, she measures the longest part, either way the lining is as it should be. PHEW! 

Next scan on Monday at 8.20am and EC is either Wednesday or Thursday  

will go back and catch up on news.. so happy


----------



## dialadink

Faith - So lovely to read you sounding happy in this cycle - really pleased for you. Now keep a'cooking those eggies. Roll on next week eh?!


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - That IS awesome!!  Well done hun - bet you're proper chuffed, all that worry eh 

Dial - Tell me about it - side boobs!!  

Angel - No they seem fine enery wise but its not as if either of them visit a gym or do any exercise, her knees are shot because of her weight so she cant do much but swimming.


----------



## Angel10

Faith - yaaaayyyyyyy - well done you   now keep that PMA up lovey - you are nearly there   

Doddy - Ah ok - well maybe I could think about trying it, at least while I am not working out - but to be fair, thats really the only way along with healthy eating that I can shift it - its just so bloody hard, my life always seems to be about diet and exercise    so whos going with you tomorrow for your fitting? has your Mum seen you in it or are you saving that for the big day   

Dial - am happy to start up the fat fighters thingy on ** again   

Has anyone heard from Zoe? she is very quiet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-   ironing! At least you're in the warm  

Dial- oh I see! Stupid  neighbours!   

Doddy- I'm really surprised they haven't done blood tests for you   might be worth asking about  

Faith- yay what great news about your follies and you lining! All looking good!  

I could do with the fat fighters again!


----------



## Angel10

Fat fighters - lets doooooo it    weigh in on Monday?


----------



## doddyclaire

Sounds like we could all do with fat fighters  I think I took myself off it though    I dont have working scales 

Angel - Yep afraid that its harder as we get on a bit ain't it, I remember waaaaaay back being in my 20's and being able to do 2 or 3 days on slim fast and losing the wight quickety quick but now it just doesn't want to shift   Its become very clingy!! 
Got my bestie coming tomorrow as she needs to know how to do it up, Mum has seen it already so thats cool.

I messaged Zoe this morning, think she's just been busy by the sounds of things, am sure she'll be along soon!!

KT - I may well have to ask them if the appt doesn't come through soon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- poor love, can't be having you feeling poorly with the headaches   maybe the nhs needs a bit of encouragement   A small fire under their backsides to smoke them out! 
And I'm sure we can get you back on the fat fighters  

Angel- yep Monday is good for me!


----------



## dialadink

Yay!   to the Fat Fighters. Weigh in Monday sounds good.  

Doddy - are you going to the gym for Zumba? Could you alter your weigh in day to then?
Think KT is right and the NHS need a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## doddyclaire

Nope, don't use the gym anymore, was paying £52 a month and if I was going twice it was a good month!!  LOL!!
Figured i'd be better off with the money in my pocket, Zumba is at the dance academy, i'll try and get me hands on some scales over the weekend 

Right lunchtime!!  And today its lunch club at the local pub, luckily I have perused the menu online and am prepared for mexican bean wrap @ a tasty 400 cals   Get in!!!  Not sure my colleagues will be prepared though - it could be a windy afternoon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy-    Mexican bean wrap sounds tasty! Enjoy! Looks like it'll be just a slim a soup for me


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies 

*Bathbelle* Wahoo for the digi 

*doddy* Glad I'm not sat next to you! 

*dial* I have been really tested this cycle, it's about time I had some good news  so will try and keep the PMA up but as we all know, it can all change in an instant.

*Angel* Thanks hun 

*KT* I would struggle with other kids doing unkind things to mine too, my friends kids always wanted to fight with DS when he was young and he didn't want to so had to tell them off.

I am getting bored with eating egg sarnies and drtinking milkshakes but am so glad I don't have to down them horrible shakes  I can't seem to stomach the brazil nuts this time either


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Lunch sounds a bit scrummy!   Glad i'm not working in your office later though.  

Kt - Ooh I could fancy soup, what with it being so brrrrrr outside. I've got a pretty plain salad followed by... fruit salad.   making up for it with a cheeky hot choc now though. It's options though so it's only 30 odd cals.  

Faith - I truly believe you have got all the bad stuff over and out the way to make way for only good times ahead.... and hey, when you are running low on the PMA you will have us here to perk you back up a bit.    
Other protein rich foods you could try incorporating are: Turkey, Chicken, Tuna, Beans, Yoghurt and Peanuts too I think.


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I have had beans on toast with lashings of cheese on, 3 meals this weeks. I drink a glass of milkshake in the evening. I have had a tub of yogurt every day. I had chicken with my roast on wednesday (DH worked on sunday) and I have been eating peanuts by the handful very day  The can of baked beans is 18g of protein-the same as them nasty shakes  I have had eggie sarnies most days with two eggs each time. I manage 2 L of water a day being at home as I am always needing a wee  and I have been so good-have had NO chocolate or tea for 7 weeks  it better be worth it


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello you chatty lot!

Just a quick one as am getting ready to head off for hen do.  A bit worried about this snow though!

Belle - huge congrats!  hope the next 8 months goes smoothly and happily         


Faith - great news on your scan   



KT how horrible at jamboree.  So annoys me when parents don't supervise thier children.  Yesterday I was at an NCT friend's house and her boy is 15 months and walking confidently.  As it was his house he was really territorial over his toys and kept striding up to E and the other baby and snatching things off them.  And his Mum didn't pay any attention at all, was so irritating!  Not that I reckon she has taught him to share anyway   



Doddy - will we see pics?  Dress fitting YAY!!



Hi everyone else, got to go now, have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!
 

I have been reading and then by the time I read it was time to move/ go home/ do something 

personals will be in dribs and drabs I'm sure as I won't remember everything I've read straight away (typically the time I'm away is a VERY chatty time  )

doddy doddy doodles,   as if your headaches aren't enough without the information you got from your fu, massive   anyway.....definitely give the nhs a kick and most important, woo hooo to dress fitting tomorrow, very excited about that, sure I've told you that before   (lovely to hear from you this morning too  , you didn't know it but you kept me company and awake while I was in "my room"  )

belle,      fantastic news about your bfp, I'm just thrilled for you and great news that Ed is on the mend too, just read your ** update  

faithope, fab news day for you too      great news and an exciting week ahead  

kt, ooooooh   to jamboree and the boys getting upset due to meanies!, I would have been fuming, poor little monkey's   spotted any alternatives yet?  how's you doing?  

dial, we have NO snow, woo hooo!!!!! and I dread to ask but what on earth is interval training?? I've managed to do 30mins exercise after little legs goes to sleep every night this week (sharply followed by cleaning the floor and the straight to sleep, party girl that I am ) hope you get your pampering morning tomorrow and dh doesn't interrupt again    

angel, fancy getting stood up by wayne, darn cheek, he is never meant to be ill   how's the job stuff going? I need to get my cv updated, seriously sick of the job I'm in now but it's very convinient ans secure ish......ho hum    

lolli, glad you had a lovely weekend away and I do think you do very well keeping all the IL's updated with fab DB's pics and video's must be quite hard work but worth it to keep them part of DB's life (even if they can be annoying, rude gits at times, you should threaten no more pics and the next cheeky comment!)   getting no more sleep I see, me neither, sucks doesn't it!  

mrs rock, have a fabulous hen weekend, hope the snow buggers off or at least behaves so it doesn't interfere with your weekend (wish I'd seen your rant post, bet I would have agreed with all that you said)

pray and jack (almost called you connie then  ) lovely to see you post and hope you and yours are all well and good  

much love to you all and I will try my best to keep up with you all, I have nicked dh's galaxy phone which is better for the internet


----------



## zoe25

oooh mrs rock, forgot your   so ruuuuude!

loving all the new tickers by the way ladies


----------



## doddyclaire

There she is!!  

I did LOL about keeping you company in "your room" this morning - I was looking the other way 
xx


----------



## zoe25

thought it might tickle you doddy


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* - Very well done for the brillian diet and supplements, fab news on your egg scan, by the sound of it you are prepping for a very nice crop!!!    

*Belle* - Wonderful!!!     Can't wait to hear from the scan

Big group kiss and hug
 

I am mega-busy today, can not even backread properly. 

I'l catch you soon,

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* 

Just had a call from the clinic-I am to reduce my dosage to 112.5 from tonight, I am guessing my estrogen came back high (it was 2,00 on wednesday) and as I have a good amount (anything over 20 at 10mm is classed as at risk from OHSS) they don't want to risk OHSS which is really good


----------



## dialadink

Quick post before HOME TIME!!! Yay!!   Cor this weekend just couldn't come quick enough!!  

Faith - Well done staying off the choc and tea!  

Zoe - Hello cherub. You've been missed. How you doing? Really I mean? Sending one of these in case you need it   proper ones soon enough.   
Interval training is where you do short bursts of high intensity work out and then short rest/low intesity periods too... for example, for part of mine on the 'wave machine' EVIL creation, I do 40 secs of normal exercise then for 20 secs I kind of squat and go super fast, then another 40 secs of normal - continuing that for 10 mins unless I pass out/fall off before that. It's not pretty I tell ya!! 
Sounds like you are do amazing getting in the half hour every night. I feel ashamed that I only do gym 3 times a week, I have no excuse of little legs like you.    Well done hun xxxx

Mrs Rock - Hope the snow doesn't cause a problem and that you enjoy your hen do weekend. Let us know all about it when you get back. We are expecting pics you know!!  

Ale - How are you - other than busy of course! What have you been up to? 

Right five mins to log off, get me coat and get outta here!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## zoe25

definitely NOT doing that interval training.....good grief!! well done all of you that do you deserve a medal, im only on day four of my exercising malarky, surely i should have lost a load by now  , have to do my exercise every day so it becomes routine or id end up having every day off like i have the past year 

ooooh the typos are sneaking back now im back on my phone, im changing most of them if i see them but watch out ladies theyay sneak back in  

off to sleep for me, night night x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

ANOTHER snowy morning!  

Brrrr    honestly when is the bloody stuff going to b^gger off and give us some warmth?!?!?!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and I think you're all amazing that you manage to squeeze any excersise into your busy lives, I only every get time to walk and that's when the weathers good   so not much at the moment!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all   






Snow !!!!    I'm not happy   




So proud of so many of you exercising, especially interval training- that's very hardcore    well done   


I seriously need to sort myself out, but can't find the energy at all   




Belle - has your bfp sunk in yet?   




Faith - lots of potential eggs, see things can and do sort themselves out   not long till egg harvest, just in time for Easter too   




Kt- I go to a play group with DB that has 3-4 year olds, they run around like mad hatters! Mums seem to ignore what their kids are doing. They send the little babies flying . Fortunately for me DB loves the older kids and doesn't seem to care that she's getting thrown about    but I do have to continuing remind the older toddlers to " calm down, be careful, slow down" - whilst their mums chat away obliviously!   


Be back later I have to feel beast . X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning chick! I'm not surprised you haven't got any energy Hun, you need sleep to recharge ya batteries!   
The boys love older children too, and If this group we went to was just the older ones running around and the boys were hurt by accident then that i understand and can deal with! but these children actually physically on purpose hurt the boys   it was just spiteful   I think I would say something there and then if it were to happen again


----------



## dialadink

Morning B&BS 

Kt - I reckon you do pretty well on the exercise front up n down stairs, running around after cheeky monkeys.  
It really makes me sad to read your post about the boys being hurt, why would anyone hurt those scrummy boys? Why don't parents teach their children not to be spiteful to others.   more hugs to u all sweetie      

Lolli - your post to faith made me giggle - eggs in time for Easter - lovely . Xx


----------



## lollipops

Kt- it is so annoying when parents don't keep an eye their children, especially when they can see younger tots in the same area. 
I once had a young girl about 4 who every time she ran past DB she would tap her head, the tap then turned into a bit of a slap , I had to explain to her not to do that. She then put her foot in DB's face. So I shoved my foot her her face to see how she liked it, she ran off crying    worked though


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - saw something on ** to share with u re: your il's - just thought it would make u giggle next time MIL has one go her get a grip parenting skill comments. I will pop it on the secret group though so she doesn't see it. Hope u find it funny too!!   xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

we still have no snow and to be honest think id prefer it to the freezing wind we have instead, its horrible!!!!


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - morning - I was just saying I wish it wold jus snow properly and settle instead of this wet/cold bleurgh! 
Still snuggled in me pjs. What ru up to? Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon laydeeeezzz! 

Dial- good for you still snuggly in ya pjs! We would have been had we not had to go out to sainsburys   we've all got our big wooly jumpers on now, watching the grand prix qualifying  

Zoe- morning Hun!


----------



## doddyclaire

Art'anoon

Crappy weather out there, hope you're all warm n snuggly indoors!!

Dress fitting went ok, i've lost a lot of weight since trying it on last year so quite a bit more alteration work needed, but still need to work on the back fat and side boobage!!

Here's your pic  xx


----------



## zoe25

wowzer!!!! your df has no idea how lucky he is, you look absolutely stunning x x x

hope you enjoyed the grand prix kt  x x

dial, oooh pjs does that mean you got your peaceful morning?? , im about ready to put my pjs back on, some one only had an hours nap so we've been out and about, bit of singing and dancing in a class i tried (and wont be going back to!) but a lush venue and saw some budding musicians play while we were there, and ended the day walking the pooches in the nasty nasty wind!


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - luuuurrrrrvvveeeelllleeeeeyyyy lady! You look beauuuuttttiiiful. 
You are gonna look simply stunning on your special day honey. 
Now... Shoes? Xx

Kt - how were the qualies? Xx

Zoe - sounds like a pretty nice family day - shame about the class.  

Well isn't it chilly? We r snuggled under the duvet on the sofa, just had dinner and a naughty apple strudel and custard - what was that about fighting fat


----------



## lollipops

Omg !!! Doody - you look stunning    really truly beautiful     Your dress is to die for    




Dial- love what u put on **! Haha! I would love to have the balls to post it on my page!   




Back later, ts bath time x


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Wow you look stunning!!!!!!!!!!!! That dress is so you


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks ladies, i'm sure I put the shoes up ..... will have to do it later as the pub is calling!!!
Just hope this weather improves while i'm out so we can get home


----------



## doddyclaire

Here we go


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* These shoes NEED to be seen they are the business!!! I love the colour too, love em


----------



## dialadink

Hang on - you WANT to get home from the pub!?!? Who are u and what have you done with our doddy?  

Afternoon faith and lolli!  

Ps - shoes are lush! X


----------



## lollipops

I'm in love     those shoes are amazing! God women you are going to look B.E.A.Utiful !!!!!!


----------



## Faithope

*dial*  I love chilling out at home, with comfort food  hopefully not much longer to go then we can all be chilling outside in the late summer evenings   

Am i overreacting here? DH wants his family over next weekend, bearing in mind I may have EC on thursday and ET anytime after this..


----------



## lollipops

Afternoon Dial and faith   


Hope you have nice Saturday evenings planned. Mines to eat, have my 1 glass of wine and be in bed by 10pm! Rock and roll laydeez!


----------



## Faithope

Wine? whats that?


----------



## zoe25

ha ha my sentiments exactly faith  

get you and your late night lolli, id be on my way to bed now if i had my way but dh's taxi is bust so he is wide awake and off buying drink and snacks so i'll be up for a little bit until i fall asleep on the couch 

would have been a nice family day dial but it was just me a little legs, cant wait for dh to finish uni and get a mon-fri job ir at least days.....always see all the couples out and about...... 

doddy, heavenly shoes and like faith said i adore the colour too x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Doddy- OMG you look gorgeeeeeeeeeeeous! And the shoes are just lush!  

Dial- qualies were good! Won't bore you with the details, I could talk about the grand prix for ages   talking of fighting fat, I had 4 yes 4 mini donuts earlier   I don't even like them but they just happened to be covered in chocolate  

Lolli- enjoy your glass of wine!  

Faith- Not sure I'd want the family over   but, if dh says he'll do all the work then I suppose it would be ok   Really depends on how stressful you'll find it I think  

Zoe- Sounds like you had A LOT of fresh air all be it freezing cold! You're sure to sleep well tonight hun


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Doddy, you look amazing! I LOVE your dress, you will look like a princess on the day.  Made me emotional to see you in the drsss.  Also loving the shoes.  Your DF will be speechless when he sees you.  So happy for you hun.  Lots of love x

Hello beautiful ladies, still cant post much on here, so difficult while on phone.  Dont know how you all keep up so well.  Just glad Ican keep in touch on **.  Love to all x


----------



## BathBelle

Morning Ladies,

Claire, OMG you look gorgeous. I luuurrrvvve the dress and the shoes are fabulous xxx

xxx


----------



## jack12

doddy, Really beautiful mate. was really to finally see what ya look like too. xxxxx

P.s. have you all got a secret ** page that I can join? xx


----------



## Faithope

*jack* Yes but have no idea how you join it  hopefully one of the other B and B's will be along to tell you how  

Hiya to everyone


----------



## pray4a+

Doddy - absolutely stunning Hunni, you look just beautiful and looooovvvvvve the shoes.   

Faith - great news, lots of little Easter eggs growing nicely. Good luck ir tomorrow's scan  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon beautiful girls!  

Hope you're all having a fab lazy Sunday?  

Jack- I've sent you a pm hunny


----------



## Faithope

*pray*  thanks hun 

I love the Easter egg reference to my eggies 

*KT* So lazy that I am in fact bored 

Can I ask who of you ladies have tested out the trigger injection??  I get to that stage...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- of course you'll get there! Come on   thinking Hun, don't let it slip!   forgive me for being a bit   but what do you mean 'tested it out'?


----------



## dialadink

Kt - glad u asked, was just gonna ask the same.... Faith  ?


----------



## jack12

eh up have just befriended angel. Shall befriend you all in due course. Only thing i shall say is cant talk about work as my manager is on here too. Also, aint told them bout me having the year off yet lol. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

So that's a no then   So you do the trigger injection, you them take cheapie tests each day and watch the lines get fainter then disappear, then you know that come testing, the result will be baby HCG, not injection HCG


----------



## dialadink

I'm sure some ladies did that... Belle might have... Is that what u are planning to do faith?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- it that case, no! I'll be honest Hun, if you test on the day you're told to then you'll get the correct result as trigger shot will be out of your system Hun, can't help but think testing the tigger shot is torturing yourself   Sorry if that sounds harsh   

Dial- hello popet! How's your day been?  

Jack- no worries Hun! See you on ** soon!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - today's been pretty lazy ish. We dd go and visit dad and get some shopping ( for us as well as dad), watched a film all snuggled up and just polished off dinner... Ahhhhh lovely . Don't much fancy 'W' tomorrow!   at least it's a short week. 
How's your day been honey?


----------



## Faithope

*kt* not at all Hun, I was just wondering, don't plan on doing it 

I don't listen to the pop charts but I put the radio on to do the dinner and blast from the past-pj and Duncan, number4 in the charts  my DS thought I had lost it, dancing round the kitchen like a loon! Going to YouTube byker grove to educate him


----------



## dialadink

Byker byker byker byker grove yeah!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- slobby day in the warm for us   watched the grand prix replay   just going to have a nice bowl of chilli   mmm boo to the big W   nice long weekend in the middle of two short weeks for you though  

Faith-   I'm kinda glad you're not going to do it, I do worry about all my girls   and omg yes, your ds definitely needs educating in biker grove!


----------



## Faithope

Ds laughed at the clothes, said tv was bad 'back then'.. Having watched it in 1989 aged younger than what my DS is now is bit strange  what morcombe and wise were to my mum, is what ant and dec are to me 

*kt*  ah bless ya, I am goin all the way to OTD just like my fets and live in the safe bubble for as long as I can.

Scan is at 8.20 tomorrow but don't worry if no updates early as I may pop to the shops before I come home xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- hope all goes well with your scan hunny


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all!

I am flipping well working and I'm not impressed!  I have a conference call at 8.45am tomorrow and as I was off on Friday for the hen do I have to prepare for it now    Oh well.  

Will tell you about the hen tomorrow - was so fun but a bit scary getting there in the heavy snow.  Most snow I have actually ever seen in England!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- boo to the big W on a Sunday night!!!   yes we must hear all about your shinanigans   really glad your home safely too


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies     

3 day week this week   

mrs rock, definitely boo to working last night but glad you had a good hen weekend  

faithope, good luck with your scan today and by the way I never did the hpt testing after the trigger, would have driven me around the twist, I just waited to otd  

  love the byker grove talk, still amuses me that byker actually exists and I've been there, plus someone I work with had a walk on part on byker grove too   

kt & dial, sounds like you both had lovely sunday afternoons, good   

how is everyone today, are we all thrilled that it's monday


----------



## dialadink

Morning Zoe!   - Whoo hoo to a 3 day week, and again next week too! 4 days for me, but compared to 5 it's good enough or me!   Why can't every week be like that?  
How's you this lovely Monday morning? Everyone seems to be nattering about how much snow they have, but we have none!!   xx


----------



## zoe25

I feel a bit awake strangely today, sure it won't last long, watched back to the future last night with dh sooooo funny!

we have none of the nasty stuff either, keeps trying to snow but I think the north wind just scares it off   

one day week for me next week too   (mum travels up next tuesday and is staying until the following tuesday so seems rude to go to work   

this will also be the last week I need to use "my room" at work too but quite tempted not to tell work that and still use the half hour just for a bit catch up with ou all       

how are you doing?? 4 day week is bliss too, love long weekends that feel free and don't have to use my own holiday for


----------



## dialadink

Did you get a better sleep last night? How's little legs getting on? Saw his pic on ** in his new shoes - too sweet.  
Ooh any specific plans of things to do with ya mum next week? Sounds like the perfect excuse for some days off. Always better if you can tag them onto a BH weekend too, as it's less holiday days and a nice break. Perfect!!  
Deffo agree you should keep   about not NEEDING 'the room', you do still NEED it - to natter to us   
So, is little legs coming off the (.)(.) juice?  
I'm just sat here trying to think up things to do over the BH weekend so it doesn't just whizz by and get wasted doing boring housework n stuff (like a normal weekend does)  

Faith - Hope your scan has gone ok. Will keep an eye out for your update.  

Anyone got any ideas for special birthday presents. I have my BIL's 50th and my Dad's 70th coming up within 3 days of eachother... all input gratefully received.     xx


----------



## Faithope

*Morning*

So the scan went well again, 14 follies at 16mm plus, 2 are already 20mm  and my lining is 15mm  I was told the other day that 8mm-14mm is the size they like  Hoping it's been measured wrong  Get a call this afternoon after 3 to let me know when to do the trigger (I am guessing it will be tonight as I seem to be overcooking  ) and EC be on wednesday but that's my unquailifed guess (bet i'm right  ) But the good news is that the first TX cycle was 16mm, 16mm, 18mm and 20mm and they were all mature and all went to blast. Hoping for double figures and frosties


----------



## lollipops

Looks so very promising to me faith, lots of good follies , lovely snuggley lining ......perfect!    All systems go!   




Zoe - loving A's new shoes! I loved getting db's hers,its such a cute thing to do. Haha, keep your milking room for  ff catch up!    So is our Archie going onto cows milk now Hun? X




Dial- we got lees grandad some  engraved whiskey glasses for his 70th. Other than that I'm not sure Hun, hate buying presents for big birthdays, I always get stumped. There's a nice website called notonthehighstreet.com does some different things. Hope your short week flies by.




MrsR- working on a Sunday is proper pants!!!!   




Arm- my cat has ****** on our bed twice this week, she's never once done it before ....I now how two dirty duvets in bin liners and no duvet left! I don't understand why she does it?!


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Great news, my lining was 15mm on a scan on my second fresh cycle and it didn't seem to bother them. Still got implantation even with my dodgy embies so sure you will be fine. Eggciting times (did you see what I did there?) All sounds very positive for a great crop of eggs     
I take it your clinic are still open ok over the BH, if EC is weds I take it ET would be Mon?   xx

Lolli - Morning Mrs!! Thanks - I've looked on that website, it's got me out of a few stuck occasions in the past - Dad is just sooo difficult. Having said that, we were talking to him yesterday and he said how his 'lady friend' celebrated her 70th last week and her two sons and their wives/grandchildren only sent her flowers (one lot between them all) and a card each, and didn't even come to visit - he said her told her "my family would make more of an effort than that even for a normal birthday - let alone a special one" - bless him. Nice to know he appreciates us, but he really does know how to kick a girl when she's down bless him. I bet she was chuffed with that comment. Still he doesn't help me with what to do!!  

Girls, this is just a me bit... AF has arrived today and is a bit early (not a new thing) but I am suddenly in excruciating pain. It's never this bad and is specifically on my left side. It's so bad I just struggled to get up from my desk and walk to the loo... bit worried. Have just popped some pills and will see how I get on..   Just needed to have a me moment. Feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## lollipops

I get terrible period pains Hun, so I can sympathize. It's horrid isn't it.....hope your pills get to work. Ibroprofen works well usually, and if ts really bad cocodomol x


----------



## zoe25

dial, that really doesn't sound good you poor thing, give the pills a little time but if they don't kick in get checked out, not liking the sound of that pain, "me" bits are ALWAYS good to hear good or bad, thats what friends are for 



dialadink said:


> Eggciting times (did you see what I did there?)


  

not particularly better sleep last night, up three times and up for the day from 5! so no idea where the awake thing is coming from  little legs is doing lush thank you, a very funny little boy, from thursday I'm going to give him cows milk through the day but keep feeding him myself first thing, last thing and through the night.....no idea how that will go so we'll see  my so called line manager has been so p!ssy about my expressing in various ways I just don't fancy helping her out at all, not really how work is meant to be but hey ho! No plans for mum yet, she'll be quite happy out and about with us both for a couple of days until my sister and her two arrive to help celebrate his birthday weekend 

know what you mean about wanting to make the most of the long weekend, get out of the house so you can't get stuck doing housey stuff 

faith, your scan sounds fab, oooh and maybe trigger tonight, exciting, exciting    

lolli, dh had never realised they take a first pair of shoes photo - pah! silly billy   daytime cows milk for little legs and see how he goes, I'll be so paranoid that he doesn't get all the nutrients he needs   and yak to your pusstat, hmmm no bright idea as to why she's doing it either I'm afraid, does that mean you and dh will be sharing db's bedding


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Dial - oh hunny  mine are pretty much always like that on day 1, usually nurofen take the edge off   Hope it eases up soon.  As for the birthdays, I am crap when it comes to buying for men i'm afraid!!  Dad always gets a bottle of gin plus socks or something equally boring   We have started to get into the habit of going out for meals together instead of presents, because time is the one thing you can't buy, and we all appreciate it far mor than something useless that'll sit on a shelf gathering dust - if you know what I mean!!

Faith - Whoop whoop!!  Sounds like you're cooking a bumper crop in there ready for mixing with DH's mayonnaisse (couldn't help it sorry!!!)  Lining doesn't sound horrendous to me, but then again mine's never really been above 8.

Lollipops - Erk to your puss, mine went through a phase of doing it before his kidney issue was diagnosed, might be worth getting checked out, or it could be something simple like she didn't wanna go out in the snow/cold - vets told me thats very common when snow is on the ground - maybe pop a litter tray down to try?

Zoe - Loved loved loved Archie's pic at the weekend - he's such a cutie!!  Ooh nice break for you with your Mum visiting too - very nice   Definitely wouldn't tell them you don't neeeeeed the room for boobiejuicing, wonder how long you can continue using it for?  Was there a shelf-life on it?!

Mrs Rock - Gutted for you that you had to work last night, but lady - seriously... we neeeeeeeeeed hen do details here please 

Morning to the rest of the gang!!


----------



## lollipops

Zoe- I know my cats grossing me out at the minute!    Archie will do great on cows milk, lots of nutrients in there for him and so much easier for you to not have to express anymore , plus you still get to feed him during the night!    I can't wait until DB is on cows milk, so much easier and cheaper than formula!    And sod your boss   




Hey doddy - that's an idea, maybe its just to cold for her out there. Having said that her back end is looking a bit thin ? She has lost a lot of weight in the past year but she was considered morbidly obese when we got her. But now she's looking a bit skinny? And I noticed her drinking a lot more than normal in the past few days, maybe vets is needed? X


----------



## zoe25

lolli, doddy has good idea's about your cat (knew she would  ) I am kind of done with expressing, if I needed to do it longer obviously I would but am quite pleased I don't, keep stressing about how many mls there are compared to what he needs to he has plenty at the child minders  

doddy, thanks about the pic, it's a right dodgy one really but it was the best out of the four they took, the first one was a right grimace he was pulling for no other reason than he can   too un-pc to put a shelf life on "my room" would only take a call to hr for feathers to be flying so may eeek it out a bit   how was your weekend, made it back from the pub ok on sat night I take it


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Eggciting  that did make me giggle  Ah thanks hun, you have reassured me once again  I'm sorry to hear you are suffering hun  shame you are at work and not on the sofa with a hot water bottle  Hope it eases very soon xx

*doddy* Lovely  mayo, won't bee having that in me sarnies today then   Can we have rolling updates of wedding whatsits please 

*Zoe* Does little legs drink water etc from a sippy cup now?

*lollipops* Shall I google why your cat is peeing hun? I want to know too  if either of mine did that then no more dreamies for them  

*KT* Hello hun, do you have all the paperwork for the childminding? I have still got mine, wondering if they would still be OK to use as it was a Year ago that I went to the meeting 

Hi to *Mrs Rock, Bathbelle, Jack and anyone I have missed*


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - I'd definitely get her checked out then, its very commom in cats to have kidney issues and the weight loss plus excess drinking does sound like it could be a sign.  Bearing in mind when mine was diagnosed back in November we didn't think he'd survive the month, the little git is still going!!! So don't fret too much  

Zoe - Make the most of your room then hun!

Weekend was ok thanks, yep got back from the pub fine, then yesterday was supposed to be going on a spa day but we decided weather not good enough so new fleecy jimmy's on and day on the sofa happened!!  Felt very lazy but it was lush!!

Faithope - WHat would you like next in terms of wedding whatsits??!  I'll try to give you details!!  LOL I almost said mashing eggs with mayo but you don't want YOUR eggs mashed!! hehe - i'm so childish at times


----------



## Faithope

*doddy*  we wouldn't want you any other way hun  well where do I start-Favours, centre pieces, first dance, wedding cake, vows, cars... is that enough for now??


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - Thanks hun. Haven't had anything that bad before with AF... was feeling a bit worried about a cyst.   Think i'll stay sat on me   as long as poss... 
As for the   I reckon try a litter tray like Doddy suggested, if not - Vets is best. xx

Zoe - sounds like a good way of doing things to still keep feeding little legs when you can and getting him on the moo juice the rest of the time. Lolli is right, sure he will get everything he needs, but I understand your concern.  
Didn't realise the big birthday had come around so quickly.. how time flies eh? Bet you can't believe it?!   xx

Doddy - Don't you find most of the time with birthdays you are buying for the sake of it?   I like going out for meals too - not just for my birthday but ALL THE TIME!!    That may be my problem I think.   We NEED all the details hun.. spill. xx

Faith - Thanks hun, I think this may be one of those days when only chocolate can help.. not good for the diet but needs must.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- big   sweetie, I hope the pain subsides soon poppet  

Lolli- one of my cats pee'd on the sofa in our bedroom, realised that I had shut the stair gate just at 'the' moment she wanted to come down for a wee poor luv, (they're too old to jump the gate)  I know my other cat crosses her legs until the boys are no where to be seen!  

Faith- all looking good for your eggies and snuggly lining Hun!   as off the childminding, they don't do those introductory sessions anymore, it's all on line   are you thinking of doing it? Suppose it would be easier in a house than a flat?  

Zoe- two very short weeks for you! Lovely! Are you doing something for little Eds birthday while your mum is up?  

Doddy- Hey there chick! How ya doing?


----------



## Faithope

*dial* 7 weeks hun, 7 weeks  I NEED chocolate but I am being so strict with myself 

I bought some clothes today  well the probing really hurt today so needed something to make me smile, so I bought this http://www.peacocks.co.uk/new-in/new-womens/lds-top-bobble.html as I love peach. I have a peach neck scarf, I bought a peach waterfall cardi and I bought a cheap version of Toms in black  I know it may be snowing and  but by buying summer items, means it's  in my wardrobe 

/links


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Posted at the same time  Do they do it online? Wow that is so much easier, hope its not a region thing  Yes I def want to do it when we have the house  I live right next to 3 major hospitals and have done some research and there is only one childminder near by but is always fully booked  must mean there's a demand for childminders  plus I would only have to have two children a day to earn the same as working as a TA. I would also earn in the hoildays  The only thing I am scared of is the accounts and self tax forms


----------



## doddyclaire

Hahahaha!! Ooookay......so firstly, no cars as i'm staying at the hotel night before and its walking distance from our house so DF can stomp down the road. 
These are the invitations: http://www.zazzle.com/emerald_green_gold_royal_indian_peacock_wedding_invitation-161988708096955488
Niece's flowergirl dress is this http://www.nostone.net/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0030689.4.335682093815543264

Not settled on favours yet or if we'll even have them, we are doing a sweetie table/buffet thing though.
DF is in charge of centrepieces, and progress on that is.....well......slow!! Haha!!

Definitely No speeches and no first dance, we've never danced together ever so am not going to start now just because its expected!

Seen a lush wedding cake, no pic though sorry!! Fruit cake bottom then two sponge cakes.

Having a photo-booth type prop box with instant camera so folks take take pics themselves and stick straight into guest book, reckon it'll be more funny as the night goes on!

Thats all I can think of for now 

/links

xx


----------



## Faithope

http://www.selectfashion.co.uk/clothing/s037-1501-01_nude.html

/links


----------



## Faithope

*doddy* Wow the invites and dress-beautiful  You shouldn't stick to tradition if it aint you  I saw 4 wedding australia the other day and the favours on there were that the bride asked the photographer to take a picture of each table for the guests to have a picture of themselves to remind them of their wedding day, and they framed them  I had 4 chocolate gold love hearts in a little bag on the tables, each heart represented DH, mine, DS and the baby we had lost the month earlier, hearts. We didn't tell the guests that what it meant but meant a lot to me at the time.


----------



## dialadink

Kt - Morning gorgeous! Think the pain killers are taking the edge off - thanks hun. xx

Faith - Tell ya what - I'll see if I can have some for you too!!   That's what friends are for!!  
Good for you getting a bit of retail therapy.   Like the cardi - the cover ya   type is good for me. 
Make sure you let us know when the clinic have called this afternoon.  

Doddy - ahhh, I luurrrrvvveee the invites - have you sent them yet? Must be nearly time. That's not cheap is it? Postage is uber expensive when you have a lot to send - get DF to pay.  
We had a sweetie table too. Nom nom nom!! 
I think you are right on the speeches and dance, a lot of things about weddings are what's expected and it's YOUR day. DH didn't even do his speech bless him - he spent ages writing it and at the crucial moment he got all teary and just couldn't speak. I think as his Dad had spoken about 'absent loved ones' it set him off. I ended up getting up to do some thank you's and pass out gifts!! Honestly - if you want something doing, do it yaself!!  xx


----------



## zoe25

Ktcuddles said:


> Eds birthday


  think bathbelle might have a few words to say if I nick Ed  my sister is coming up two with her two children so think it'll just be days out while we're all together, lots of options just depends on the pesky weather but are def going out for an early tea in Durham where all my family went last year (without me!) to celebrate the birth  how's you doing today?? 

dial, I know a year - yikes!  eat my choc too, it seems way too much effort at the minute being good but I also can't be arsed to go and get some  bless your dh on your wedding, can't remember what happened at our wedding party but it was just a party so got to pick the nice bits we wanted, like my godmother making the world's best meringue desert (don't think anyone outside of the close family got a look in as we all pre booked out slice    )

doddy, ooooooh love the invites and dress, must be nice getting things picked, sorted they way you want them to be  

faithope, lovely top and cardi  you'll be a fab childminder, another bonus with the house swap - yeay!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks girls 

Faith - I love that you're buyng clothes for summer!  Some lovely bits there!

Dial - I reckon i've spent about £70 on the sweets alone, never mind all the jars etc!!  Just don't tell DF **shhh!**


----------



## Faithope

*dial* and i'll have an apple  oh yes all cardis have to be cover ya  type, I could hold a drinks tray on my butt  I will post after the call don't worry 

*zoe* ah thanks  I feel much more confidant now, I think me being a TA will be a good selling point  plus 5 years with SEN kids will definatley be an advantage  and now you have to do an early years planning thingy so have to document what you do with the children during the day, photos, meals etc. I have dealt with OFSTED too so know what they look for. I have kept a lot of my year 1 and 2's lesson plans to help me with that. Thank god for the internet too as there's great resources out there to get ideas.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh god Zoe! I'm so sorry!   silly me   that'll teach me for thinking about two things at once, well four if you count the boys!!!! 
And apart from having lost my only brain cell I think I'm fine!  


Doddy- lovely lovely lovely!   

Faith- yes it's like a brochure to read, but you have to do the course too and see what other courses your council requires, will have a look at your clothes in a bit  

Dial-


----------



## jack12

hey guys.....hope all ok? having a manic day but thinking of ya all. 

Love to faith.....what an exciting yet stressful week coming up for you xx

Doddy, just wanted to say, how about lottery scratch card for favours we did that and it worked really well xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well I can't keep up today, so much chatting   


Did my telecon this morning, all good.  Was glad I made the effort to get to grips with it last night.


So the hen party, well it was fun.  But a bit manic!  On Friday night the snow was coming down so heavily, I waited an hour at Derby (Lolli I was thinking of you) for my connection out to the countryside and nearly froze to death.  When I got there the hen was waiting to pick me and 2 others up to take us back to the farmhouse where most of the others had already arrived like sensible people before the snow got too bad.  But we were in a Ford kia and could not make it back up the hills to the house in the snow!!  After practically burning the clutch out of this car (which was new 3 weeks ago - oops) we got well and truly stranded and I was picturing the news report "foolish hen party women set off walking though driving snow in heels and have to get rescued by sniffer dogs".  Anyway we abandoned the car and staggered into a village pub hoping they'd have rooms to stay in for the night but they didn't.  However we met the fabulous farmer Mick who was having  a pint before going lambing and he had this awesome Landrover and agreed to take us to the house.  He was like a 'proper farmer', weather beaten face, didn't say a lot and didn't really move his lips much when he talked!  But so kind to us, a real character.  I was seriously quite worried because the barmaid told me he'd had 4 pints of bitter already, but she said "It's ok, he usually drives home after 8 pints"  Ahem!!  Anyway we made it there in one piece, his driving seemed fine and his car made it look as if the snow wasn't there.  I got to sit in the front but the other 3 were perched on buckets, manky straw and farm equipment in the back and I'm not sure it smelt very nice ha ha!  Three of the other hens didn't make it to the house that night and had to stay in random pubs and B+Bs because their cars couldn't make it.  One of them set off walking the next morning to get to us and ended up being given a lift by a passing snowplough!  And one person had to turn back home altogether when someone ran into the back of her in the snow!

There were 18 of us who got there eventally and we didn't do a lot in the end because we couldn't get out to the clay pigeon shooting and the cocktail class man couldn't get to us.  Sp that was a shame.  But it was still good fun as we played in the snow and then set off for a bit of a hike for a pub lunch on the Saturday.  Much wine was drunk and then we came back and went in the hot tub.  I've never been in a hot tub before and having the snow coming down on my head whilst I was all warm in the steaming water was an odd experience!  Saturday night we got glammed up and cooked a big dinner for everyone and then there were games like who can make the best wedding dress out of loo roll and the best groom out of play dough.  So it was a laugh and not one I'll forget in a hurry!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey Jack!!  How ya diddlin?  Thats a good idea - thanks i'll throw it at DF and see what he says 

Mrs Rock - OMG your weekend sounds amazingly scary and lush all at the same time!!  I am loving the sound of your farmer knight in beer-stained (just my imagination) clothing!!  LOL!!  And the hot-tub sounds brilliant!!  I bet you had a proper good laugh!!


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Shame you didn't get to do all that you had planned but it seems you all improvised well! 
I love the story about 'Farmer Mick'. 
Actually your weekend kind of mirrors the weekend my SIL had over mothers day for a hen do - their activities were limited by snow in Norfolk, and they too ended up making wedding dresses out of loo roll. xx

Doddy - I hope you are taking all this in for your do.  
Have you noticed with a wedding how the smallest, and what may seem inexpensive idea still ends up costing a bomb!?! x

Jack - Hey hun. Manic? Is little Connie keeping you on your toes?   We had lottery tickets too - great minds eh? xx

KT - Did DH decide against filling the pond in this weekend? Was a bit too chilly to be messing about in the garden for my liking.


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Dial - i'll be bloody worried if there's snow in May!!  Mud maybe but not snow!
Yep, tis costing a small fortune this do......but i'm sure it'll be a lush day


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - So glad DF finally came around to your way of thinking, they always do - in the end   It WILL be worth it. Can't wait to call you Mrs F.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Favours - I didn't have any.  Couldn't justify the cost in my budget.  But I did have really good party bags for the children at the wedding which I gave out during dinner to keep them occupied and they went down really well.  Top tip - don't include toy whistles


----------



## dialadink

We did that too, actually what we had were like little boxes - like a happy meal kind of thing full of 'stuff' to keep them occupied and for them to keep. They went down really well. It was a good way of tailoring the boxes to the individual kids/age groups. When the kids were going home they were filling them with cupcakes and sweets!!  

Doddy - Have you got many kiddiwinkles going? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack- hi Hun!  

Mrsrock- oh my word   sounds like you had a fantastic time anyway and have an incredibly funny story to tell too  

Doddy- We had Chinese fortune sticks for favours   and we also had children's boxes made for the child's age like mrsrock, they were brilliant, got loads of pics of me playing cats cradle  

Dial- dh did work on the garden in the morning but didn't fill in the pond, he needs to wait until the snow goes just incase it ends up melting and filling the hole, he needs it to be as dry as possible before putting the hardcore in  

Don't know what's the matter with me today, I think I'm going


----------



## dialadink

Ahh Kt - what's up? Something hormonal upsetting your balance? Big   xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- aww thanks Hun   probably   Its odd i Feel like I've got so much to think about I can't think about anything


----------



## doddyclaire

Yep i'm halfway through making up those boxes too, probably got around 14 kids between the ages of 2 & 13, keep seeing cheapo things to shove in them - Asda's sale last week I picked up boxes of 8 crayons for 25p each, plus some boys toy for 50p for about 8 bits, silly glasses etc.  Got girls' dressing up rings for 15p each at the weekend, and got tailormade colouring books/activity packs for the younger ones on laptop ready to print 

KT - You ok Mrs? Oops just read your post - thats odd - do you have a lot to think about atm, or is your mind playing tricks on you?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I do have a lot to think about but no more than the last 3 months   Just need more hours in my day I think


----------



## doddyclaire

You can have some of my working hours if it helps?!   

Seriously, anything we can help with? xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I bet you do KT!  I really honestly am in awe of people who can manage so swimmingly with two littleuns.  Is the childminding stuff proving a lot to organise?


Doddy, Hawkins Bazaar is good for cheap little toys and bits too, if you ahve one of them near you.


I've just been to have my blood test to do my day 1-3 hormone profile.  If the results come back ok I'll be doing my natural FET this cycle.  Gulp.  Not feeling all that ready to face this, but at the same time I want to get on with it.  I realise that makes no sense.


----------



## doddyclaire

Crikey Mrs R - didn't relise you were planning to cycle just yet!  Oooh fingers crossed, scared/excited!!

Our HB closed down ages ago


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy-   bless you sweetheart thank you   I'm sure it will all fall into place, well let's hope so!  

Mrsrock- it's having the time to do the course, I need at least 2 hours an evening, and at the moment I'm not even sitting down until 9   Wow FET this cycle! And what you said makes perfect sense Hun   we're all with you Hun


----------



## Mrs Rock

That is a lot of work KT isn't it, and if you're anything like me I am so knackered by the evening, it's an effort of will to sit upright on the sofa.  And you're probably double knackered.  Ah well hopefully it'll all be worth it for a much more suitable career for you   .


Shame about your Hawkins Bazaar Doddy,  I was gutted when Woolworths shut as well.  In fact I still haven't got over it!!


Thanks for the kind words.  Scary but necessary, the FET,  I suppose   .


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hawkins bazaar and woolworths are still on line though I think   

Mrsrock- we have absolutely everything crossed for you poppet  


And you know what I need...A LIST!   and maybe then a list of lists, so that I can work through my lists   and maybe give dh a list too!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Why stop there!  The boys could have a list each!!    Emilia is very partial to a bit of paper, shall I give her a list too??


----------



## dialadink

Aww Kt - Just not enough hours in the day eh hun?! Could your Mum or dare I suggest MIL help out and look after the boys for a couple of hours here and there to give you a bit of extra time to get bits sorted?   Definitely think  DH needs a list.  

Mrs R- Keep us posted on whether tx is going ahead. Are you doing medicated or natural FET? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- Yes let's give everyone a list   I think the boys might just eat it though  

Dial- genius! Mmmwwaahhh    Had kind of forgotten my mum offered to have the boys if I needed her too, I could go over to hers and do some work while she plays with the boys! Thankyou Hun! Sometimes you can't see the wood for the trees


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and I've downloaded a personal organiser too


----------



## Mrs Rock

Make sure you give your Mum a list while you are there!  No seriously though, that is a good contribution from Dial (unlike mine   ) I often find I need friends to suggest practical things to me when I am stressed, it can be hard to see beyond the immediate pressures when you're busy I find.

Dial - it's natural FET, can't be doing with them there drugs if I don't have to.


----------



## dialadink

KT - Glad to be of help.   Maybe, you go to your mums to get bits done and get your mum to go to yours to look after the boys and do some chores...   OR, you go to your mums, she entertains the boys and MIL goes to yours and does chores! Perfect!    

Mrs R - I found it almost like I wasn't cycling at all on a natural FET. Are you planning to do any immunes stuff this time or stay drug free as much as poss? I know which I would choose.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- sometimes I have so many 'things' to think about it's the blindingly obvious that gets overlooked!   
I don't know muh about natural fet but it sounds much better thn medicated!  

Dial-   your a superstar!   thank you! (wanted to use that smiley   )


----------



## Faithope

I'm back  

So EC is on Wednesday at 10am   just as I predicted   Trigger is at 9pm tonight and last sniff tonight, drug free day tomorrow  

BRB xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- yay for drug free day tomorrow!   and just incase i don't get back on later due to sorting my life out   ...good luck with your trigger shot tonight Hun


----------



## Faithope

*KT*  thanks hun, hope the organising helps


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - Yay!!!!  Good luck for trigger - so exciting!!!

KT - Glad you got an organiser!! 

Nearly, so vry nearly home time


----------



## dialadink

Kt - Lovin the smiley!  

Faith - Yay - see you just knew it!   with your trigger..     for a drug free Tuesday. 

Doddy - It's so time to get logged off honey.


----------



## Faithope

I am becoming an expert in the IVF field   even my GP was impressed with how much I knew and said I had taught her a couple of things  I would rather be an expert on shelling out kids like peas though.. 

*Mrs Rock* The Hen do sounds like an episode from Emmerdale  Glad you are safe though  and Nat FET hun-totally here to hold your hand


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- just had a look at ya top, very nice! It'll suit you  

Dial- how are you feeling now poppet? Comfy jammys, blanky, and a hot water bottle for you this evening my lovely


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Thank you  Might treat myself to more clothes tomorrow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and dial...chocolate is medicinal    

Faith- and why not!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith, well done!  Good luck for trigger shot xx

So my FET is on for this cycle, my FSH came back at 6.2 which I am excited about because I'm an oldish bird and that's quite good for an oldish bird.  It doesn't make much differnce to this cycle but if we have to do another fresh cycle in the summer it's a good sign for it.  So at least I've got something going for me even if my eggs are a bit crap


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- YAY! Bring it on! Exciting!   what's next then?


----------



## dialadink

Kt - u know me so well... Fave pjs are on, had dinner, dosed up on pain killers, under the cover on the sofa watching catch up trash... Nearly time for banoffee cake.  

Mrs r - yay to fet... All systems go. When is your scan? X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- a girly after my own heart   stay cosy sweetheart


----------



## Mrs Rock

Next thing is a scan to check lining is building up and that I am about to ovulate naturally.  I have to do ov predictor tests in the run up to that.  It's the week after next as I am a slow burner and don't normally ovulate until day 18, so am having the scan on day 15.  Fingers crossed I don't ov early as I will be in Devon next week!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Faith- hope your trigger shot was ok last night hunny?   drug free day today yay! 

Dial- hope you're feeling ok today sweetie and not suffering too much 

Doddy- how's the head today poppet?   any sign of that appointment? 

Angel- hey you! Busy bee   hope you're feeling better too my lovely  

Zoe- apologies again for giving you the wrong child!   hope little Archie is ok? How's he getting on with his new shoes?  

Lolli- hey Hun! How's things? You ok?  

Mrsrock- morning! Hope you're ok today Hun? Little E sleeping any better?  

Pray- thinking of you Hun, you must be snowed under (pardon the pun) with stuff to do! I bet you've got lists  

Jack- hellooo! How are you and little miss connie?  

Belle- how are you feeling Hun? When's your scan Hun I can't remember   have you worked out your due date?  

Ale- how's things now with you sweetie? Been out on your fab tandem in the cold   I used to ride a tandem with my sd when I was younger, we did a coulpe of races too  

Catherine- how are you and your beautiful little girl?  

Hi to anyone I've missed or anyone still reading!


----------



## lollipops

My mil is driving me mad on ******** making her snipey comments! I'm fed up of it! Think its time to depart from faceache for a bit as I can't seem to make a joke without her making me sound like a bad mother!


----------



## lollipops

Sorry, morning everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning hunny, did I miss something? I'll go and have a little looky


----------



## lollipops

Not as bad as the other thing she put but she just seems to want to snipe at me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Seen it! I would ignore it Hun   DB is YOUR child, and your mil has really no idea of how hard it is for you with so very little sleep   if your mil thinks you're not joking then shes   everyone knows you don't mean it in a nasty way and you love DB with all your heart   she's a silly woman if she were to think anything else!


----------



## lollipops

Of course I don't mean, it's just my sense of humour, I have always called her a beast! She just likes any excuse to have a little dig at me.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well she obviously doesn't know our lolli very well then!   you and your friend gave a good comeback at her so well done you hunny


----------



## lollipops

I was going to ask my friend to remove her post but i though why should I ? I  didn't ask her to reply she just did it herself, she has a similar dry sense of humour like me. I was going to not put anything at all but am sick of her digs , if she feels she can express herselfvthen why can't I ? I still plan on deactivating my account, it will really **** her off! I just want to see her reply first. it will go something along the lines of how she had it far worse than us modern  mums and how she was up all night with lee for years, blah blah blah....zzzzzzzz


----------



## Faithope

*Morning* 

*Lolli*  you and your little beast could do without Mother know it all sticking her beak in, I would make her an acquaintance instead  that will teach her 

*KT* Trigger went OK, we didn't read the leaflet and panicked abit when I turned the knob and kept turning it and didn't see the number 250, read the leaflet then knew we needed to keep turning until it appeared, it did-phew. Injected fine but straight after I got a sharp pain in my pubic bone  All fine now though.

Drug free today and for the first time in 7 weeks, I'm not sniffing  feels odd 

I am very bloated and can hardly move  but it's all for a very good cause


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- oh you MUST le us know what she says just incase I miss it on **  

Faith-  pain in ya pubic region  that's odd, maybe a coincidence   Glad it went ok in the end Hun   and bloated is good! Lots of lovely juicey eggies!


----------



## Faithope

O and I forgot to say that DH is SOOO excited about the prospect of double figures of eggs, that he seems to no longer be grounded and think sensibly about the fact they might not contain eggs, they might not all be mature, his sperm might be  and they might not all fertilise. I know I am the worrier and half glass empty type of girl (3 MC's tend to do that to you) but I need to keep real about it all.

He also said this morning in a conversation 'if we do IVF again..' erm I thought this was it, the final try  Hopefully it will be but I am now confused 

*KT* Not in my back hun, in my me me


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Did you just change your post cos I swear I read you put in my back   I'm losing it..


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- you're not going     it did say back, looky iPad has a mind of its own! I no longer take responsibility for any stupid mistakes!   just read that back and it says 'looky' not 'bloody'   one day I'm going to leave in all the words that the iPad decides to change   
Aaaanyway... Really pleased your dh is excited, it helps to be positive I think!


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs!!  

I miss you lot! I hope everybody is looking forward to the Easter Break as I am - not matter if travelling nor not!

I will use my lunch break today to catch up here!

Talk to you in a couple of hours, 

Ale

P.S.: *Faith * - some more   your way!


----------



## dialadink

Morning lurrrvley laydeez!  

Lolli - I think I better keep   about the MIL's comment. Love the comments from your friend and your reply though. I'm betting the MIL wont even respond - maybe she'll go running to DH instead.  
You shouldn't have to feel that you need to come off **, but I do get your point. Would annoy wouldn't it?  
We all know you adore the very bones of DB.  

Faith - Glad trigger worked out ok in the end. Bless DH getting all into it. Egg-cellent news!!   Enjoy your drug free day!  

Kt - No pain so far today thanks hun. Very odd. It was so intense yesterday morning.  

Morning Ale - hope things are easing up for you. Speak to you later.  

Didn't get a good sleep last night. Took me forever to get to sleep, then when I did I had a dodgy dream... third in a row so then I was racking my brains about that and it kept me awake all night. Googled it this morning, and now i'm very   I have posted what I found about it on my **.... I know I must be sub consciously fretting about future tx, the difficult decision and life changes we could be facing... now I am wondering if it's all related....


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

flippin' work interferred with my chatting yesterdat afternoon, how rude!!   

faith, so glad the trigger is all done and dusted and enjoy the drug free day today it is such a nice day with all the drugs before and after    

lolli, I think you have the patience of a saint with your MIL, shame she feels the need to be so snippy all the time   I think you cope with it very well, like the idea of make  her an aquaintance for a while too  

kt,   no worries about the name mix up, just wait until I see you next and how many times I mix up Harrison and Sebastian   you sound like you could do with a couple of extra hours in the day at least, I know exactly what you mean   great idea from dial though about letting you mum have play times, I kind of miss the idea that we have no family nearby I would be happy to do that with, but I knew that before we even started ttc  

dial, hope you are feeling a bit better today, very jealous of the duvet sofa thing last night   ooh just seen your post, glad your pain has gone, sorry you had a rubbish night though, no idea about all the dream stuff I'm afraid but I'm sure it is all on your mind more buried some days than others, always here though  for   and more Egg-cellent chatter  

doddy, yes, how is your 'orrible headaches   give the nhs a kick  

mrs rock, yeay to your fhs, glad you can do a natural fet, fingers and toes crossed all goes well. ooh love your hen weekend tales  , couldn't make up farmer Mick, nice to know there are still good samaritans abouts  .

ale, morning, yes think we are all ready for the Easter break  

morning to the rest of my lovely friends


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning hunny   pleased you've not got any pain Hun, hope it stays that way too   as for your dreams, of course you are obviously very worried about further tx and all the implications that it can bring, the what, how, and whys that come with it, and what your future holds, so much going on in your thoughts at the moment and I think that's what your dream is portraying, probably nothing more than that hunny , just a dream about your thoughts 

Zoe- Yes how RUDE work interrupting the chatter yesterday  I do hope you have less work today!


----------



## zoe25

cold cold cold cold!!!! sat here in the office with my coat on as the heating has decides to turn itself off  - the one day I don't have a cardi or something here - rant over


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - Fancy work getting in the way.. cheek of it!!   Any plans for the mini weekend tomoz? 
It's always cold in our office, except in the hhhhm *coughs* summer - when its too flippin' hot!   xx

Kt - What are you up to day? working your way through one list or another?


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey hey 

Loli - I would change MiL's status on your ** so she cant read everythign you put, she is enough to bring anyone down   want me to beat her up for you?!

Dial - Aww hun, glad your pains have eased but not liking your dreams poppet  You have got so much on your mind though its no wonder you're having odd dreams  

Faith - Glad the trigger is done, now roll on tomorrow am eh, you'll feel like a battery hen by then!!

Zoe - Crikey - do a swap? our office is bloody roasting at the mo, too hot IMHO!!!

A big hellooooooo to the rest of the B&B's, cant believe its taken me most of the day to grab 5 mins to catch up.  Got our facilities manager in and it seems these things have fallen to me to take care of, that and a few office/staff/customer events!!
At least it'll keep me busy the rest of the year


----------



## dialadink

Sounds like Doddy is gonna be a busy girl. Don't they know you are planning THE most specialist importantest biggest bestest event ever for this year


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- Bbbrrrrrr that's not good! Surely it's not a good working environment therefore you should all be sent home  

Dial- Yes one thing ticked off! Just been to have the boys injections, 3 each  They were soooooo brave though  

Doddy- hey you!


----------



## dialadink

Ahh    squidgy hugs to both boys from Auntie Dial - Big brave soldiers. Do you have to look away? I think I would - it must be so hard for mummy - so squidgy hugs to you too.  

What's next on the hit list?


----------



## Ale40

*zoe25* - work in the cold is evil!

*Dial* - So sorry you had another sleepless night...  I really, really hope the time off does the trick. In my lay opinion, our brain collates quite "artisitcally" (well, more "anarchically") various bits of information stored in your "library" when we ar asleep. It sounds morelike you are just aware of risks future decisions will have. It doesn't mean, in my opinion, you face any danger. 

*Faith * - enjoy the drug free day! Your Spring is coming up! 

*Mrs Rock* - Exciting news! Sounds like we are going to be two old birds cycling togeher in April 

*Lollipops* - Oh kitty..  Was she upset for some reason - fight with a neighbour's cat, hence trying to mark her territory? Ours did that in the past - but not in bed - when he was p*** off with other cats 

DH and I went for a badmington session at the gym last night, and he came back with a sore knee... Really hoping that won't prevent us from a freezing ride on the Tamden this weekend...

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   thanks hunny, I bury my head in the boys cheeks and give them lots of kisses while they're having the injections, that way I can't see and it distracts them A little too  
I have just put some dates in the diary to go to mums and have her look after the boys while I do some work, asked her to make some canapés for my birthday do   and been on the intaweb for some information on a few things   hoovered upstairs, and got my ironing ready to plough through this evening    so I think that's a few things ticked off the list   it's all coming together nicely  

Ale- oh no your poor dh! See, excersise is dangerous   hope you still get your ride at the weekend, I have no idea what the weather is supposed to be like


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Sorry just a flying visit.

Faith, Good luck for tomorrow      

 and   to all xxx


----------



## dialadink

Ale - hope dh's knee recovers in time for some tandem action at the weekend! 
How ru doing? Xx

Kt - how r the boys? Hope the jabs don't make them unwell. 
Lots of jobs done today. Hope u haven't disappeared under a pile of ironing tonight though!!  

Belle - wow, that was a flying visit- how are u? Is ed all better now? Xx

Faith - lots of love n luck for the morning. Will be thinking of u and waiting for news on your bumper crop!!     

Well I'm bored! Dh is watching footy.   which also means no gym tonight.


----------



## Angel10

HOW many pages since I last posted? phew - no chance of catching up   

Faith - all the very best of luck tomorrow hun - not sure if you have said what time EC is but whenever, I will be thinking of you


----------



## pray4a+

Faith - just wanted to wish you lots of luck tomorrow   for lots of juicy Easter eggs     

 to everyone else


----------



## Faithope

thank you ladies 

I am due at the clinic at9am so won't get to post until afterwards xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Faithope said:


> I am due at the clinic at9am so won't get to post until afterwards xxxx


Let us know when you can hun - am very excited for you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hey Hun   the boys are ok thanks, although H did 'ask' to get out of the bath which is very unusual, normally they shake their heads no at me when I say are you coming out now?    apparently side affects can show anytime up to ten days from now   I'm about 2/3 of the way through my ironing, will finish off tomorrow   how re you Hun? You've broken the back of the working week, it's all down hill to the weekend now!  

Angel- you ok hunny? Saw your comment on ** earlier    

Pray- hi!  

Faith- good luck for tomorrow sweetie, I'll be thinking of you


----------



## dialadink

Hey Kt - bless little H, can't wait til I see them next, they must have grown up sooo much.  

Fingers crossed for no nasty side effects sneaking up. I know they can get so unwell with these jabs babies have, but better to be safe than sorry if u ask me. 
I've been occupying myself doing the online shop, haven't finished yet... Starting to think I might GO to the shop Thursday night to last us with fresh over the weekend. May as well do the lot then I suppose, so I've wasted my time... BUT I am feeling quite sleepy, so I'm just gonna change the bedding and shove it in the machine, then I'll get an early night and hope for the best I think... Only 2 dull days left this week and the boss is "working from home" tomorrow, so it shouldn't be too bad really.  

Angel - we have been chatty haven't we?  

Faith - make sure Dh looks after u when u get home tomorrow. Feet up n sleep it off - after u have updated us of course!!   

Right, I'm gonna love u and leave u and say nighty night ladies. 
Sleep tight


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I think online shopping is great but sometimes you just need to go don't you, I like a little mooch around   anyway, night night sleep tight, sweet dreams my lovely  

I'm already tucked up in bed so I shall say goodnight too  

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

The sun is shining FINALLY!   I do believe it's ever so slightly looking like spring!   could just be wishful thinking Though


----------



## dialadink

Morning kt- sun was lovely this morning but its starting to go a bit dull again here. 
Hope it keeps shining for u and the boys.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning dial! Thought it might be short lived!   so will it be an easy day for you with the boss "working from home"


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Faith - Good luck today hun!! 


Morning girls..... x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, phew to getting through the boys' jabs yesterday, poor H asking to get out of the bath early   I'm a list person too and joy of joys was ironing last night too, finished that and just fell into bed  

dial, enjoy your day at work today, so we can have plenty of chatter today   think this is the first time I've worked a wednesday for over a year - how bizarre  

angel, are you ok, saw your ** comment too, you know where I am if a rant is needed, I've bent your ear plenty of times  

faithope, good luck today, will be thinking of you and looking out for your update   

ale, hope dh's knee is all better soon so you can try out your tandem   

morning doddy, only one day left of work after today...you don't have to work over easter do you


----------



## Angel10

Morning girls    am going to try to attempt to keep up more if I can with you   lot   

Zoe - thanks hun, means alot - I may well do that    did I see its Archies b'day soon?   

Faith - thinking of you     

KT - how are the boys after their jabs hun? Horrible to watch I know but very sensible to get them protected    

Dial - hope your AF pains have settled down   

Ale - hope dh is soon on the mend   

Belle - how are 'you'? are you feeling ok at the moment or having ms already?   

Doddy - hey you   

 everyone I have missed

am off to the dentist again today - wish she would leave my bloody tooth alone, seems to get worse everytime she messes it about


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- morning chickadee  

Zoe-  working Wednesday   to that! Hope the heatings back on?  

Angel- Morning Hun! Worried about you poppet   the boys are ok thanks, a little More sensitive than usual, lots more cuddles but that's fine with me    

We're off to try the jamboree again this morning hoping last week was a one off busy week   We certainly won't be going in the school holidays!


----------



## doddyclaire

Good luck KT!!  I really hope today is better!  Bless those yummy boys wanting cuddles!!  Cute!!

Zoe - Hope your office is warmer today!  Definitely not working the weekend 

Dial - you ok this morning hun?  Sleep any better?

Angel - Good luck at dentists, hope its not painful, I have to go every 3 months 

Right - am in a proper grump today so probably best if I stay away, apart from checking in for Faith's news of course!!

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- sorry Hun, meant to say good luck at the dentist 


Oh doddy   why grumpy?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all

Faith, thinking of you, hoping for good news from EC   


KT any sign of side effects today?  I decided to postpone E's jabs because she was so poorly for so long with one thing after another.  I feel she needs a bit of time to rest up and to be perfectly frank I was at the end of my tether with the sleep deprivation we have when she's ill.  I have re-booked them from straight after our holiday in May but of course now I'm fretting cos she hasn't had them    She's well at the moment apart from a mild cold and sleeping ok (I hardly dare say that) but the GP has no appointments to do them for a few weeks now anyway.  


Angel - good luck at the dentist.  I am such a wuss when I have to go.  


Zoe - have a good mini weekend


Doddy what's up??

Hi everybody


----------



## lollipops

Morning all, 


Urghhh I feel rotten    I have had earache for 2 days now, last night it was unbareable, I was actually in tears! DB waking up every hour all night didn't help . 


Anyway, hoping I don't pass this cold onto DB, we have a photographer coming on Saturday and I need her on top form! 


Kt- good luck at jamboree, hoping its calmer. Ps. DB is always by "off" after her jabs, she really doesn't agree with them , hope your boys feel better soon. I find a little bit of calpol after jabs helps x


Zoe- ironing at night, stuff that!    I don't really iron any ore, I just do DH shirts and trousers a d few tops that look rubbish if I don't iron, the rest of the clothes I shake and hang up to drop out any creases, how lazy am I ! X




Faith - all the best, loom forward to hearing from you   


Angel - r u ok my lovely? After you status update I'm worried about u ? X




Ale - I really hope you do get to go out on your amazing tandem bike!!!!   


Fail - does that mean a bit more of a relaxed day if the big bad boss isn't it? I hate online ordering for food, but have to do it. I always hate the way they shove in any of thing, dates are always rubbish and I regularly do t get what I asked for ?! However once Asda left me an extra bag, I opened it and it had a whole chicken and some sea bass in it , result !   




Right got to go and try and get DB to nap so that I can too. I really feel rotten and having only had 3 hours sleep won't have helped me feel better will it ? ! X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- I think you were wise to postpone these particular jabs Hun, I think the MMR is quite a harsh one, its advised they don't have it if they have a temperature anyway, and a couple of months is not long to postpone in the big scheme of things  

Lolli- oh my goodness hunny get yourself to the dr!   youll need some antibiotics for that ear infection sweetie


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs 

*Faith* - best of luck today!!


----------



## dialadink

Ooh so much nattering so early in the morning. LOVE IT!! xx

KT - we were just chatting saying it shouldn't really make a difference to us that the boss isn't 'in' today, as we don't work in the same office area as her and rarely see her, but it does give you that spring in your step.   Actually that's mean of me really as since she decided to stop trying for another baby she has changed a lot, and her focus has changed - with it her attitude - particularly to me. We get along much better now. 
There are lots of changes coming along and she has a new manager herself, so all in all work is a better place. 
I do have a fair few things I should be getting on with - paperwork and jobs wise but when there are no students around it's so quiet its hard to get your   into gear. 
Sure you don't mind the extra   from the boys. Luffly. Hope the Jamboree is better today, other than the nasty child, was it quite good last week then? xx

Doddy - Morning luv! What's got you in a grump?   Wanna share or offload?   Why does offload sound rude to me today? 
I did sleep better last night - thanks. I changed the sheet before bed thinking that you always get a better ninghts sleep on fresh sheets and it seemed to work. Only woke a couple of times too, once by the Cat and once i'd kicked the cover off and was freezing me   off. Still feel tired today though.  

Zoe - Working a Wednesday?   That's just not on!!   Lots of   sounds nice though hun. We love a good chin wag... or keyboard type.   Whatever.  

Angel - AF much better thanks.   at the dentist.  

Mrs Rock - Sure waiting for E to be up to her jabs is the best thing to do. May isn't that far away now - hard to believe I know. Where is the time going to? 
So are you all prepared for your trip to devon? Whereabouts are you going to be staying? xx

Lolli - I think your post to Fail must be for me...   no sleep and probably posting from your phone is quite funny.  
I agree with KT - try to get into the quacks before the BH or you might be stuck feeling poorly. You probably do need some AB's.  
So are you having a family photo shoot at the weekend, or just DB? 
I agree about the online shopping, I stopped doing it for a while cos the dates were always rubbish. They never pick the nice packs of things like Ham, Bacon etc. So I end up doing more and more shopping on a day to day basis, but that means I am spending so much more - I don't know whats worse.   I have decided I need a little fairy to come along and do all the housework, shopping etc. These days it's quite hard to keep on top of things when i'm working full time, trying to fit in the gym too now, and try and at least exchange a few words with DH before bed time... tell me why I want to try and become a mummy on top of all that too...   I don't know how you manage to do all you do without a decent sleep and the screams. You need a medal. 
Anyway, hope you have squeezed in a nap too. Wish I could come and give you a get well  . 

Ale - morning!!   Do you have the long weekend? What are your plans? xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Zoe you are working!!  And here was me wishing you a good mini weekend, how irritating of me, sorry   


KT and Dial thanks for the reassurance about the jabs.  Hope Jamboree goes better today KT.



Lolli it does sound like you need antibiotics love!  Hope you can get to the Dr today.  


Well I have something unfashionable to say - the NHS can be bl**dy brilliant.  Last week my friend started bleeding at 35 weeks pregnant.  They took her in for monitoring but the bleeding continued so they decided she should be induced.  Not long after induction started, the baby's heart beat disappeared from the monitor and the staff realised it was an emergency.  The staff reacted so fast, they did c section with my friend just put straight out under general anaesthetic and the baby was delivered 8 minutes later.  The surgeon told her it was the fastest c section he'd ever done.  Baby weighs 6lb 3 and is in SCBU because he is prem but he is fine.  I feel emotional just thinking about what could have been if we didn't have modern medical care.  I honestly am welling up right now!


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R - Ahh what a lovely thing to share. They can do good sometimes can't they? Another little miracle   Here's hoping he will soon be strong enough to be home with his family. 
Is mummy doing OK?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes she is ok thanks Dial.  Very sore and especially so because of the speed of the operation I think but she is going to be fine.  Very traumatic waking up for her in the hospital as the last thing she had heard before they put her under was someone shouting that all the operating theatres were full, and of course she came round to find no baby in view because he was in SCBU.  A very bad moment.  But all is well now.  Apparently they had to push someone out into the corridor with unseemly haste after their operation to make way.  It is shocking that these things sometimes happen cos she had had a very straightforward pregnancy with no indication of any problem.  But all's well that ends well


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - Definitely get to the quack's hun, and get some ab's, dont want your weekend ruined by ear infection 
Oooh so being papped at the weekend eh?! 

Mrs Rock - What an emotional experience for your pal, is amazing what can be done eh, hope the little lad is soon allowed home!.  When are you off on your hols?  I know you've told me but I keep shoving my head up my **** and forgetting stuff 

Dial - I'm too much of a control freak to do online groceries, if it ain't spot on I don't want it!!  Glad you d a better sleep, I love that clean sheet feeling!!

Ale - Morning   Your tandem does look like fun, although I know i'd let himself do all the work 

C'mon Faith - I want an update!!


----------



## lollipops

I can't in at doctors today, receptionist said its probably a head cold and to call tomorrow if still the same    






MrsR - what a relief, how traumatic for your friend but amazing that it ended in a happy way    fingers crossed that her baby isn't in scbu for too long   




Doddy- how's work today? X



Photoshoot is a family one , at home including doggy    that's as long as DB doesn't get my lurgy, she's been coughing and sneezing a lot today. 
At long last lee is booking our holiday, we decided to leave Oz for a couple of years, it will be too much with DB , especially how challenging she is. So we are back to portugal for just over a week in June. He's at work booking the flights! Yippee, sunshine and proper food  first holiday in 3 years, amazing how much treatment takes over your life and how things like holidays go on the back burner x


----------



## Angel10

I HATE THE DENTIST - fact! feel like I have just had botox in my upper lip its so numb! I have a one to one session with Wayne in an hour - thats so going to be interesting trying to talk without dribbling 

Doddy Doodles - whats up lovey? 

Dial - glad AF has settled 

Lolli - get to the docs babe, as has already been said, you dont want to be poorly over the weekend 

Faith - We are waiting patiently here 

Mrs R - Oh my goodness your poor friend  but thank goodness for a quick and responsive surgeon - just gotta say, dont be surprised if she suffers a little pnd - it can happen after an emergency C section 

KT - hope jamboree is better today hunni - glad the boys are ok, please send them an extra special squeeze from me for our little card  sheep and little hand prints - made my day 

For those who are asking, I am ok - just felt let down yesterday by a couple of people, I dont ask for much, I dont need flash things, diamonds or pearls but when I ask for anything it always comes back reluctantly - it hurts, thats all  off to attempt a docle gusto coffee through a straw 

Just saw your post *Lolli* - since when is the receptionist a  doctor


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - I said to DH we should try a tandem, do you know, the cheeky git said it would be like driving - he'd be the only one doing it!!   True, but he didn't have to say it out loud.  

Mrs R - It must be quite surreal to be out for the whole thing and wake to that. Bet she cried her eyes out when she knew he was safely in SCBU.  

Lolli - Wow! These Receptionists are amazing, not only are they qualified doctors but they can also diagnose over the phone!!!    
So with you on the whole tx v's holiday thing. I am determined we are going to get one, if not two in this year... just waiting for more info re: tx, new clinic etc before I can do much about it. 
Will your bro be looking after Alfie? Will do you all the world of good to get some sun on ya skin!!  

Angel - Who let you down? What did you ask for? Do you need to practice your boxercise on some people? Maybe wait til the dribbling has stopped


----------



## Angel10

Dial -    that would be the same with me and dh on a tandem - I'd be at the back reading a book    and yeah I could practise some boxercise    is it just my dh or do all of them think you are nagging if you ask them to do a job and they dont, and when you remind them its called 'nagging' apparantly


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - those bloody receptionists are evil, who the F do they think they are??!  Sooo pleased though that you're booking a holiday, am so excited for you!! It will be lushety lush!! Just think - a week away from MiL's comments and digs!!  And Sun!!  Oh yess!!  SUN INDEED!!!

Angel - Oops, try not to dribble!!  I take it its family thats let you down then   Have a   from me.  Oh just read your last post - LOL!!  I so hear ya!!  DF only has a few "blue" jobs a week, but boy do I have to mention it like 6 times before anything happens!!

Dial -   he's spot on, but yeah he didn't have to vocalise it!!  LOL!!

So....long weekend looming, anyone got any great plans?  I can't wait for 4 days with no alam clock!  Woo hoooo!!


----------



## zoe25

angel, oooh dentists   hope you don't dribble all over wayne...and yes little legs' birthday is sneaking up on us   

kt, haven't technically done much work yet    and NO the heating is stiff orf but at least I have a layers to put on today to kep me warm   good luck at jamboree, really hope it turns out to be a good group and the bully last week is the exception and not the rule  

doddy, oooooooooooooooh I hate being in the grumps, anything we can do to cheer you up and de-grump you  

mrs rock, yep no mini weekend today but looooonnnngg weekend's coming up (next week just working tuesday and the week after only working thursday and friday  ) good for you postponing E's jabs too, not worth her being overloaded is there, think little legs has being copying E too by the walking, he's does quite a few steps by himself and yesterday he started crawling across a room compared to his usual couple of unattractive crawly steps, mind you he refused to crawl far when we go home but he can do it now, unconventional but why not!   wow! to your friends epic nhs experience, so pleased all has ended well but crikey how scary!

lolli, receptionist do overstep sometimes I think, hope you get some joy tomorrow to try and get rid of your ear infection, would a pharamacist be able to give you anything good?? as for the ironing, I rarely iron any of my stuff now apart from bits of work stuff it's all of dh's stuff, flippin' shirts...booooorrrrriiinnnng!   extra    so you last the day on yet again naff all sleep   oooh enjoy the weekend photoshoot

dial, never done an online shop as I'm a bit too picky too and all the stories I hear just put me off as I think I'd just end up going back to the shop and getting what I really wanted   glad you are getting on better with your boss by the way, makes such a difference doesn't it      to dh being cheeky and saying out loud about the tandem, surely he should know by now that somethings don't need to be spoken


----------



## lollipops

Angel- people can let you down when you need them most. I have a so called friend who never seems to care when I could use a helping hand but I'm the first one she moans to when things aren't going well for her! Sod these people Hun, u have us !    Hugs for the mean dentist   




Zoe- yes I iron nothing of mine really. Strange before DB I use to iron everything, now I'm too tired to even eat once DB has gone to bed !    Long weekend coming up, yippee! DH off for any of it? X


Doddy - yip diddly doo for 4 days off! What you going to do with yourself? X


Dial- I need a shopping fairy too, let me know if u find one   




Holiday booked!!!10 nights in sunny portugal in our own villa......can't bloody wait!     Made my horrid day a bit better! Need to loose some flab now!


----------



## dialadink

Angel - I'm a nagger too apparently. Have now sussed if I DON'T want it done, it happens all the sooner!!  

Doddy - I have been thinking about the blue v's pink jobs. I have sussed that there are entirely too few blues! He doesn't even do the rubbish!! How the F did I get myself into this kind of set up - things need to change!!  
DH and I are just emailing each other trying to work out what to do this weekend. His suggestions are Zoo or paintball.. so both outdoors in the cold then!!  
We might go to Romford dogs on Monday... Not sure about it yet though. Maybe the Natural History Museum - haven't been there since I was about 10.  
Brekkie at the hotel where we got married on Friday morning is the thing I am most looking forward to. Oh it's lush. Don't suppose I'll eat much more all day after that though. Cereal, Toast, Fruit Juice, Danish and then all I can eat full english.  

What are your plans?

Zoe - Picturing little legs toddling along. he is just too cute! Not good about the heating still not being on, are they on an economy drive?  

Lolli -


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh big poos! Just lost a post  

In short...

Mrsrock-   to your friend, so glad mummy and baby are doing ok though  

Dial- Makes life so much nicer if work is a better place to be!  

Angel-   dribble dribble!   have a lovely sesh with Wayne  

Doddy- as dial said, feel free to 'offload' (sound rude to me too dial! )  

Zoe- still brrrrrr! Good job you were prepared otherwise you'd be freezing ya (.)(.) off!  

Lolli- that receptionist has got me all   who the hell does she think she is diagnosing you!!!! 'ave a word!!! Big  

Ale- hi Hun!  

Afm, the jamboree was better today thankfully, only thing is its changing days and I can't go on a Tuesday!! Was chatting to a couple of other mums, one with twins and one with triplets, both had ivf, very interesting o hear their stories


----------



## dialadink

KT - Wow! So pleased today was better.   and also that you have met the other two mums. Twins and triplets   Could the three of you have like a mini group, maybe take it in turns at each of your houses?
Just an idea... Typical that they move the day!!   

Faith - Where are you We neeeed to know how many eggs you laid and that you are a-ok.!! xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I exchanged numbers with the twins mum, her two are only a couple of months older than the boys, and yes we're going to do mini meets, she knows another twins mum too so that should be nice   

Faith??


----------



## dialadink

KT - has she got two of the same flavour too? Are hers identical or fraternal? Will be lovely to all get together.


----------



## lollipops

Lovely Katy, especially because they are IVF bubbas too    I have a friend off here who lives in Nottingham who had treatment at my clinic , I meet her and her little boy sometimes. It's nice having mummy friends but even nicer when they get just how lucky we are


----------



## zoe25

kt, oooh so pleased jamboree was better this week, flamin typical that it's moving days though   nice that you are going to start mini meets with another mum too  

dial, he is very funny to watch   and it's just the NHS and an old knackered building, it's either boiling hot or freezing cold

lolli, nah, no dh really this weekend, should be a busy one on the taxi's for him especially as it conked out last weekend, always the same with bank hols, really can't wait for him to get another job he actually likes after he gets through uni    woo hooo to the holiday, fantastic!

first day for me not technically using "my room" so am sat her  that I don't just leak all over, nice image I know...just sharing   

soup for lunch   at least it's warm


----------



## Faithope

You lot are so impatient  

Well the news is-we got 14 eggs!!!! 

5 so far are confirmed mature, the rest they need to look at as it was just a quick glance so they could give us some information. DH's sperm was 158million, 31% moving rapidly but 78 million usable   told dh the vitamins do make a difference!! . 

1 follicle was filled with blood so had to have antibiotic, need to keep an eye on things like shoulder pain or tightness of the chest. 


Because of the great sperm, we were given the option of half IVF, half ICSI. So the 5 mature are being left with dh sperm to do their thang   the 9 will be ICSI as long as they are mature. 



I will catch up tonight as I am groggy but all in all very happy and hoping that this is dh and my time  

Love to you all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

She's got one of each flavour   she had donor egg in Athens! Soooo interesting, everybodies story is just a little bit different  

Lolli- so very true hunny     Any pain killers helping you poppet?  

Zoe-   thanks for sharing!  

Faith- YAY! Well done you!   for jiggy jiggy!   rest up Hun!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I wish I could meet other ivf mums, I would like that.  I don't tell other mums I meet that E was an ivf conception because I feel it is her personal information, she is going to grow up and go to school with these families and I don't like the idea of people knowing her private business unless it's her who tells them.  but it would be nice for me to see people who don't blithely talk about getting pregnant again 'in August' which is what I am ghearing a lot of right now form my nct group.

KT pleased jamboree was better.

well I have finshed work until 8 April woop woop!  Someone rudely called me at 12.11, I did not answer!!  Doddy, we are off to Devon on Saturday for a week.  Then we are back for 2 weeks then we go to Yorkshire for a week with the in laws.  It's for a wedding over the first weekend of that week but as we can't take E to the wedding we invited them along to make a holiday of it and they are minding her whilst we go to the wedding.

Zoe - funny that Archie and E have done the same thing with the walking/crawling!  Who said you have to do it the other way around anyway!  E doesn't bother to crawl far at home, I tempt her to do it with the remote control.  She'd far rather I hold her hand to walk her around the house.  Apparently she crawls far more at nursery, I assume because she realises they won't spend every second with her helping her toddle about!


Faith just seen your post YAY for 14 eggs!  Well done you!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - that is more spooky than a spooky thing - my DF said last night - did I fancy going to Romford dogs nearer my birthday - I love a good greyhound race!!  As for the blue jobs - tell me about it    All he has to do is bins, bathroom and washing up, but I seem to end up doing pretty much all of it - I should try him on the pink jobs but he wouldn't have a clue!!
Love that you're going for brekkie at your wedding hotel - that is soo cute 

KT - So pleased you had a better time at Jamboree, and met up with some new friends too, that is good 

Lolli - Holiday booked - whoop whoop!!  

Zoe - I dare ya - leak in your boss's direction!!   That'll teach them for taking your room away!!

Mrs Rock - ooh sounds lovely!!  I expect you in full-on wedding spy mode - tell me what works and what doesn't 

Faith!!  Oooh yeah baby - get you with your clutch of fabbie eggs and hubby's super-sperm!!  Go gogo!!  Hope the call tomorrow is brilliant   Get some rest now hun xx


----------



## zoe25

faithope, fantastic news, what a result!!      get loads of rest now, when are you expecting "the" call tomorrow??  

mrs rock, that's exactly like archie! (walking around with my hand at home)! funny how its reassuring to hear E is the same   yeay! to all the no working and very handy bringing the in laws for babysitting  

kt, didn't want everyone NEEEEEDing to know     

doddy    they don't know I haven't used my room yet   dh only has ONE blue job in our house - washing up and so far he hasn't got the fact it needs doing at least once a day    how's your grumpy day going??


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL - mine doesn't see the washing up unless its all over the floor!!  But I refuse to let it get that bad - so then I get the ump!!  But he IS doing it tonight, else there'll be trouble!

Good to see the sun out, hope it lasts!!


----------



## zoe25

I'm refusing to do the washing up (it won't last as the mess is doing my head in!), so when it gets bad (in seconds the amount of mess he makes) I then don't go in the kitchen until it's tidy again so he gets to do the cuppas and cooking too


----------



## lollipops

Faith. - wow now that's an Easter harvest !!!!    Well done you & well done DH....now lots of     for jiggly jiggly tonight xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hah, men and their so called "jobs!"    I wash up, lee dries up. I Hoover- man doesn't. I clean- man doesn't . I do washing- man doesn't! 
But man does put bins out and picks up dog poo, rightly so I say!   




MrsR- have you tired asking about on the boards here? I really enjoy meeting my IVF mums ( I have at least 15 all off here) they are all over the country, so we don't all get to meet...but every now and then we do a north meet up and a south meet up, all us midlander/ northern mums are meeting in Nottingham next month. And the southern mums are meeting at the London Westfield. We have our own secret ******** page where we chat daily , its a nice group. You can't beat making mummy friend who understand what it's like to have gone through IVF, miscarriages,stillbirths and neonatal deaths ( some of these ladies have had a tough old time to become mummy's and its very humbling) 
Like your NCT group, mine are already talking about numb 2. Many are going on holiday this summer and will try then! Makes me laugh    life's so simple for some! But I never underestimate secondary infertility and they shouldn't just presume they will pop another one out !    Whilst doing my NCT course me and lee said nothing about our pregnancy being IVF, it wasn't until DB was born and I felt I knew them better that I told them, I must say it has opened their eyes to infertility and has made them think. They openly admit that as I am the youngest of the group they would never have thought I had IVF, and that the lady of our group with twins was more likely to have had IVF ( she hasn't though) 
Anyway, try some local boards on here maybe? 


Looking forward to April ladies


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- nice long break for you then! Lovely! Hope you get the rest you need in lovely Devon Hun   and  I don't tell other mums that the boys are ivf unless they tell me about theirs first, it's not really anyone's business is it, after all we don't go around asking people if they conceived naturally!  

Lolli- well jel of your holiday   sounds lush   I really neeeeeed some heat!!! 

Doddy- my sister is coming down this weekend which means the world revolves around her boys   we're off to the farm on Saturday, mums on Sunday and I think we' play Monday by ear  

Zoe- ...and you just know I'd have neeeeeded to know


----------



## Angel10

Bloody hell you lot can talk, I only went out a couple of hours ago   

Faith - well done you hunny   

Will catch up shortly - need food, lips less numb now


----------



## zoe25

yikes! falling asleep at work - not good


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Zoe!!  You crack me up!!

KT - I hope your sis and her boys dont upset you and yours this time, farm sounds good so long as weather is dry, haven't even checked the forecast yet!!

Lolli - i'm with ya there but my trade off is that (usually) spring, summer & autumn he does the garden and that involves picking up the kitty mines   Talking of kitties, is yours any better today?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel-  

Zoe- whoopsie!  

Doddy- I do believe the weekend is supposed to be positively scorching...it could get up as high as 6 degrees!!!!


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Well done on the 14 eggies!  Great news about DH and his soldiers too! Lets hope there is lots of lovin in the lab tonight!! 
Make sure you continue with the protein, water and get some rest. 

KT - Athens seems to be quite a popular place for tx, especially donor. Lovely to have fellow IVF mummies for you to share with closer to home. 

Mrs R - Nice long break for you now. 

Doddy - We were gonna go for the meal indoors thing at the Dogs but the menu is Sh not very good!  Looks like it'll be burger/sausage in a bun job instead!!  We'll have to go together at some point. Always a good giggle. 
Love love love brekkie at the hotel, it's just the best around - even better that I can keep going back for more!!

Zoe - Don't think my DH realises washing up exists.. he seems to miss that!! Mind you, its a miracle if his washing up even makes it into the kitchen!! Every morning I find a glass in the lounge!!   maybe I should go on dinner strike unless he does it!! 

KT - P!sses me off how people ask about tx - if i'm doing it, when I will, how it's going etc, I don't ask people if they've had a [email protected]!! Same thing if you ask me!!  (obviously that's people aside from you lot  You all get told whether you wanna hear or not!!) xxx


----------



## Angel10

Love the chatter about pink and blue jobs    looks like I stirred up a hornets nest! 

Doddy - no my family havent upset me hun, well not counting dh anyway    I was just asking if its just him who avoids jobs - He wont let me get a window cleaner to come once a month and when I ask him to help me clean them he says yes then promptly forgets    trouble is I get crosser and crosser with him   

KT - so pleased today went better but what a bummer the day is changing! good you got some more contacts though hun, really helps to get you out and talking to others and the boys interacting    have the boys been walking anymore? 

Zoe - fancy nearly falling asleep at work   

Lolli - yippeee to booking a holiday, I take it the out laws arent going? guess they will want pics every 5mins again   

Faith - hope you are resting up and really really chuffed for ya hun     have some baby dust for the lab of lurve tonight


----------



## Angel10

dialadink said:


> (obviously that's people aside from you lot  You all get told whether you wanna hear or not!!) xxx


Dial -  this is one of the many things I love about you, the funny things you say


----------



## dialadink

Funny haha or funny


----------



## doddyclaire

Window cleaning??!  Uh-huh - ours gets done once a year if its lucky - by me!!  To be honest thats one of those CBA jobs that I put off as much as possible!!
In fact - getting a bod round to do them for me seems ideal but i'd be too embarrassed to explain to them about the shingle outside the patio doors - its the kittie's fave place to lay a log and bury it 

Dial - I'd definitely be on for a night at the dogs   

KT - 6 degrees??  Wowzer I better break out the bikini!!


----------



## pray4a+

Just popping on to check in on faith. Fantastic news Hunni what a great result      hope the super sperm are doing their stuff as we speak


----------



## dialadink

Doddy & Angel - I'm with you on the windows, when I struggle to see out of them they get done. The only glass that gets a more frequent going over is the french doors into the garden, and that's only because a) the dog jumps at them and puts his mucky paw prints (aka mud n sludge) all over them, and b) the MIL always comments about them needing a clean if I haven't done it. Notice the _*I*_ there. 'He' never does them.


----------



## zoe25

windows was MEANT to be a blue job but they only got done once in a blue moon and always in the blazing sun so got covered in water spots!! got window cleaners while I was off as they were peeing me off     housework full stop is such a thankless flippin job anyway!!

kt, I hope you have a nicer visit with your sister too, surely its about time YOUR boys become center of attention, they are the lushest (been a while since I made up a word  )

doddy, glad I amuse and love your delightful terms "kitty mines" "kittie's fave place to lay a log and bury it"   

lolli, that thingy I just shared on ** I nicked from dh as it bugs me to death people who shouldn't be on benefits and have lazyitis (completely different and no issue with genuine cases) but it tickles me the fact that dh has got it on his wall where his two dd's can see it and do exactly what it says  

right enough of this work rubbish, I'm orf! not back to "w" until tuesday, I am going to be so confused tomorrow as to what day is what


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I was told that windows were self cleaning   no?  

Angel- we do go out for a walk every now and then, need it to warm up a bit   How was Wayne? 

Dial- this lady said that apparently there's no waiting in Athens thats why they decided to go there, all sounded very straight forward   the other lady had ivf in Prague, apparently they are all for 'alternative' therapies, which is something I dont think the promote too much in this country  

Zoe- "apparently" my boys come first all the time! my mum said to me yesterday that she has to be careful about talking about my boys to my sister because she gets all funny about it, she's a bit   touch of jealousy there me thinks  

Doddy-


----------



## lollipops

Kt- strange how family members get funny. Apparently lees sister went through a jealous stage , she was use to her daughter being the centre of her mum and dads world, until my DB came along that is!    Very silly if you ask me, we are all family after all    




Angel- I laws will get a shock, I'm not venturing on ******** for my entire holiday! No way, time off away from it all, that's what holidays are for!    They will have to wait until I get back   


Zoe- well that ******** thing is perfect, I bet it goes complete above your dh's daughters heads!    How are they these days? Hopefully taking a back seat and staying away from Jeremy Kyle   


Dial- omg I hate my patio doors for the same reason, dog prints and mud slapped up them!    Drives me bonkers when Alfie throws himself at them! And the rest of the windows? Don't think I've ever had the outside of windows cleaned! Not in this house or our old one   waste of time in this country, it will only rain all over them again! Your breakfast sounds gorgeous and I would scoff all of it ! Oink oink!!!   


Doddy- aww, pussy cat seems ok. Duvets been washed and I've kept the bedroom shut incase she was peeing on the bed in protest of something. So far no more wee, she's calmed down on the drinking front too. Fingers crossed shes ok   


Pray- I imagine your busy packing, hope you and babies are ok   


Jack- did I see you post lately? If so how's Connie and you ? Did you mention joining our secret group? Have you joined us?   


I'm knackard girls, can't wait until lees home. I want to close my eyes so desperately. I was suppose to go out but was scared to drive, my eyes are running I'm that tired. I feel like all I do is moan I'm tired....   Tell me to shut up if you like


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli-   oh darlin' if you can't moan to us then who can you? Bless you   I'm glad you didn't go out though, driving when tired is so dangerous   is your ear still hurting poppet?


----------



## lollipops

Ears really hurting , heads throbbing and under my eyes hurt    lees home now, thank god


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies for all the well wishes, I haven't got it in me to do personals so forgive me   I hope we get some lovely embies and the fact that some are being done IVF is making me think good thoughts cos if they make it, they are meant to be   

Right off for some food, have had a snooze so feel more human and the bleeding has stopped


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- get to the docs tomorrow sweetie, better to be checked and knw than be in so much pain hunny   hope you get some reasonable sleep tonight poppet  

Faith- glad you're feeling more human   we'll all be   for those little embies    when do you get 'The' phone call Hun?


----------



## Faithope

*kt* Anytime before 12.30 tomorrow but I was warned 'it won't be first thing' so I am guessing around 10.30ish  So the next question is ... 1 or 2


----------



## BathBelle

Yay 14 eggs is fab Faith, Good luck for the call tomorrow xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- we'll all be like mother hens waiting on that call with you Hun!   what are your thoughts on 1 or 2? 

Belle- hi Hun! Hope your ok?


----------



## lollipops

Hi belle    how are you? X




Faith - fingers crossed for a good turn out tomorrow!    Will be pacing the floor with you!


----------



## Angel10

Belle - you ok hun?   

KT - when I asked about walking I meant the boys    

Lolli - just wanna hug you so sending you some cyber ones       

Faith - we are all here with you while you are waiting for that call tomorrow hun


----------



## doddyclaire

Sorry, bit of a me moment,   in bed on tramadol, af pain horrendous, but its not even day one, its day 3, bled through twice in two hours and feel real crap  

Fkn HATE being a woman sometimes   xx


----------



## dialadink

Doddy  - oh darl that's no good at all. Day 3 same as me!! 
Stay dosed up in bed. Hope it eases up for u soon chick. Sending   and   vibes! Xx

Belle - how's u? Sunk in yet? Xx

Faith - will be impatiently waiting with u tomorrow.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- deeeerrrrrr silly me     in answer to your question then...yes a little bit more walking each day  

Doddy- oh poppet   so sorry you're suffering, hope the tramadol does the trick and pain and bleeding eases very soon   have you got yourself a hot water bottle and something to snuggle up to?  

Dial- how are you feeling tonight sweetness?  

Lolli- I hope you're in bed now young lady!


----------



## Ale40

Evening B&Bs  

*Lolli* -   I feel rubbish all I can do is to send my love...

*Ktcuddles* - Talk through the mouth of an angel!  This morning, preparing breakfast at around 6h45, the kitchen was bright with sunshine. We need our vitamin  

*Doddy * - Big kiss.   Humm...never been to a dog race. How is it? Warning: stupid question: Do they have "tournaments" in this cold? 

*Angel * - Botox at the dentist - That's BRILLIANT.  Isn't just quite how we feel?  Speaking of the devil, I need to go to the dentist for the cleaning thingie. In April, I promisse. 

*Dial* - Oh yes, no work or German class from Friday to Monday!!   And we have plans  As DH is on the mend, I think we are going for dinner at our favorite trattoria and popping at the British Museum for a Pompei exhibition, riding our tandem If it isn't too windy, we might stretch up to Putney, following the Thames - an easy peasy 10km ride. As it's cold it will
certainly involves an few strategic stops at some lovely pubs there  I also want to catch up with reading 

On the nosy side of life - I hate when people asked about tx details as well. You just put it brilliantly - it's the equivalent of asking people if they have been shagging. Fleeping hell, I hate that! 

*dial, lolli * - Agree online shopping isn't great for fresh food - bananas are greener than avocados, and not always they have the fish/meat/poultry things we want. But I also agree I spend much less - as the shopping gets more organised and closer to monthly budget targets 

*Mrs Rock * - Such wonderful and reassuring news regarding your friend. I relly on the NHS a lot because of my genes, my stroke history and the health history of my Angel Betina and this long infertility rollerocoaster. I have been and still am monitored by the elite of the NHS and have no words to put together and describe what a diffence it is when the NHS work is done with professionalism and care. 

*doddyclaire, dialadink, Angel10* - I am the co-pilot at the tandem, but it's really team work. If the road is uphill, the beast won't move if both pilots don't pedal  It's a nice way to do things together with DH. I think that's why I love it 

*Zoe, Dial * - Well, you and DHs can rent out one tandem for a few hours, during summerjust for the fun of it!

*lollipops* - Portugal in June is a dream! I heard they have lovely St Jonhs celebrations as in Brazil...

*On the blue and pink job lists* - I am: recycling and non-recycling rubbish, cat litter, bathroom cleaning, cooking, ironing, shopping. DH is shopping, hoovering, dishwashing, laundry, window-cleaning...

*KT -* It must be so nice to meet people who been there and done that as well... I would love to meet up other IVF mums too if one day DH and become that blessed. 

Faith - best of luck for tomorrow's call. I hope symbolic fact you are heading for an Easter transfer paves the way for the much wanted and deserved outome   

Big hello to all I have missed 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

Morning  

I am wide awake. Had an ok night, very bloated and the left side is sore. I am always scared about doing a number 2 after EC   but managed it this morning without my insides falling out  

Now twiddling my thumbs waiting for the phone to ring... Xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Ale-   well done on that mammoth post so late! Sounds like you have a lovely easter weekend planned   

Faith- well thank goodness you managed your number 2s!   no seriously, I hope you're going to take it easy today hunny   and I hope you don't have to wait too long for the phone call  

Doddy- how are you this morning poppet?  

Lolli- what about you Hun? How ya feeling? Going to get an appointment at the docs Hun?  

Dial- how are you my lovely?  

Zoe- morning! It's Thursday today Hun   any plans?  

Angel- Hey you!  

Mrsrock- Are you and litte E doing anything today?  

Morning to everyone I've missed


----------



## dialadink

Morning all. 

Kt - I'm feeling surprisingly awake this morning. Just typing as I walk to work. 
Got another early night - was in bed by about 9.30 last night!   
What are u up to today  

Ale - wonderful post!   sounds like u are going to have a lovely long weekend - u deserve it!  

Doddy - how r u this morning? Better I hope.  

Last day today!  
Laying in the bath this morning I was thinking of all the jobs I need to finish today. Must make time for my girlies though. Be back when I can . Now left right left right left right


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- I would imagine the brisk walk in the 'FRESH' air is helping with you being wide awake!    Yay for last day!   we're off to stay and play at the clinic this morning and then the mil   is over this afternoon   positively boring in comparison to yesterday as we made red lentil and rice shakers, aaaaand button shakers  

 It's a sad day for me today as many of you will understand when I tell you that my favourite pyjamas have split in an unreparable place    strangely NOT on my huge


----------



## Faithope

*kt* what are you like! 

*dial* enjoy your day 

Hope you are feeling better *doddy* xx

Big hi to all xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Ale - Wow your weekend sounds great, and I think I need to borrow your DH to educate mine in the "blue" jobs field 

KT - Oooh shakers sounds such fun!!  Good luck with the dreaded MiL   

Dial - Morning hun, i'm with you on the work thing, too many bits to get finished today 

Faith - Can't wait to hear about your phonecall this morning    

Morning to the rest of the B&B's!!

Sorry about last night, it seemed to come out of nowhere and took me by surprise, I could have expected it on day one but last night was just ridiculous!  Anyhoo, tramadol, wheat bag & DF feeding me crackers & cheese helped!!  Feeling better thismorning, which is just as well as i've a busy day on at work, being financial year end for a lot of folks 
xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- it was funny actually   a loooong gentle tearing sound down my left leg as I knelt down to play with the boys  

Doddy- hunny   don't be sorry sweetness   there's no need   I'm pleased you're feeling better today my lovely   big boo to a busy day though


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith am hopping about here waiting for news


Dial, how do you type and walk?  Me cannot do that, would walk into a tree or something.

Ale I'm so glad you feel you get the best treatment you can.  People like to criticise the NHS and it can be rubbish in many ways but for emergencies and specialst treatment it is fabulous and I think we should be proud of it.  I too have had health problems in the past and the pain management clinic I went to changed my life, I don't know where I would have been now without it, I really don't.  



Doddy you had a rotten night    I'm glad it's eased off a bit   



Lolli how's your ear?  Any better?



Well my in laws have invited themselves round today    I try not to complain because they want to see E and take far far more interest in her than my parents do.  But I do see a little bit more of them than I would ideally like!



I better go - she is meant to be having a sleep but isn't, she is trying to climb out of her cot instead so time to give up methinks


----------



## dialadink

KT - MIL...?     RIP to the PJ's.   Sad times. Haha, RIP, literally!  
Have fun @ stay and play!!  

Faith - Thinking of you.. come on phone RING!!!!        xx

Doddy - Glad to hear you are feeling better. How odd occurring like that on Day 3. Maybe your hormones are a bit skewed and that what the headaches are about. Have you chased up on that front?   
Always feels like the end of my financial year.   xxx

Mrs R - I can walk and type, but I didn't say I could do it without getting into trouble. Trees, lamp posts, cars, cyclists, even curbs - all kinds of trouble!!  
Sounds as though E is creating a little adventure in her bedroom.   It is nice that the IL's take an interest in E. Families eh? Can't live with them, can't bury them under the patio!!  
Have a great day hun xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all, 




Faith - ooooh I trying to be patient but hurry up clinic CALL !!!!!   




Doddy - oh Hun, bloody awful being a women sometimes , and the pain of a bad AF horrid. I. Glad DF looked after you x




Dial- you are clever walking and texting! Watch that bus stop!!!   




Kt - oh bummer! Is sad loosing a comfy pair of pj pants! Was funny though!   


MrsR - enjoy the in laws ! You can't live with them or without them can you! Can relate to the nap time , DB regularly stands up in her cot hollering until I get her out! Was so much easier when she couldn't move! X






Afm- still feel rotten, but ears not as bad. I've been up all night with DB last night. Laid into DH this morning, I'm just so worn out and this cold is horrid, I was coughing and blowing my nose constantly and my headaches not stopped for 3 days! Anyway he's off for 4 days so he can pull his finger out! He does help don't get me wrong but sometimes I could just do with some extra input , do you now what I mean? 
His boss is being an idiot, told him he's sick of him being tired at work and that he's lost his 'mojo' ....so I do try not to ask for much help at night but even he can't sleep through hourly wakings! 


Anyway, tried to attach a photo of the villa we are renting, to cheer me up! Prob won't upload as it never does on ff for some reason. X


----------



## lollipops

Omg it did upload!


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - I am packing mt case now!!   Looks lovely hun!! V jealous!
Hope better rest comes for you all soon. Don't know how DB manages to stay so lively on so little rest. Did she give into eating yesterday in the end? xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - that looks lush hun!!  Something to look forward to!


----------



## lollipops

She's not lively, she's miserable and moody !   Silly girl needs her sleep! She's been crawling around all morning moaning and refusing to eat!   
Yesterday she ate nothing but 5 blueberries all day!   
Today she spat out her porridge and screamed at me, so I gave her nothing! Then I've just eaten some toast, offered her some and she didn't want any, then as I'm about to put the last piece in my mouth she grabs it and eats it!    I swear she only does this to wind me up! 
You can come dial, would rather all you buds come than DH anyday!


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL - she certainly is giving you the runaround!!  
Are you going to try and get in at the doc's today hun?  Just to be on the safe side....


----------



## lollipops

I rang to late doddy    it opens at 8am, lines were jammed so by the time I got through it was 8:15am and all the slots had gone!    The wonderful receptionist told me to go to the walk in centre!


----------



## Faithope

We have had THE call..

Well the 5 that were left to conventional IVF-4 fertilised. The embryologist was very surprised by this as DH's sperm were very quickly dying   which we had the last time. Out of the 9 ICSI, 7 fertilised. So 11 Embryos  

Now we wait until saturday morning where we will get a call to let us know if ET is on saturday afternoon or if we go to blast. I just hope they continue to develop normally      

I am shocked


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Eggcellent news!  Nice to have the eggstra embies to come through for you. So Egg cited for you.
Are you hoping to go to blast for ET on Monday? Have you decided on the 1 or 2 question? 

xx

Lolli - Little minx that DB. Where does she get it from?   I blame DH.


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Proper chuffed for you, really good news!!

Lolli -   well then I think you really should go to the walk-in place - imagine of you're stuck with it all weekend and then have to battle the rottweillers at reception again Tues!!  Give it a go hun.


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - 6 months gorgeous, 6 months!! Eeeeeek!!!


----------



## Ale40

Wonderful news *Faith*  

You'll be in my hopes and prayers throughout the Easter.

Early afternoon all!


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - I know!!!  EEEEK!!  LOL!!


----------



## lollipops

6 little months!!!!!        " here comes the bride, all dressed in white" .... Well your dress isn't quite white but you get the drift!


----------



## doddyclaire

Yeah - I know what ya mean


----------



## dialadink

Where is everybody?


----------



## doddyclaire

I'm here....but the world and his father have just realised its financial year end on Sunday and have sent me masses to do, as if I didn't have enough to do already


----------



## dialadink

Actually the last hour or so here has been manic. All done now.  
Just need to pass the next hour or so..... dum de dum de dum!! La de da de da!!


----------



## dialadink

Nearly outta here time for me. Orf to do battle in Tesco and possibly Morrisons (only cos I want a bunny bread - saddo)

Hope you all have a lovely evening and lots of lovely stuff planned for the long weekend  

Happy Eat-ster!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternon girlies!  

First time I've been able to get on! 

Faith- fanastic news about your embies poppet!   hope you're feeling a bit better this afternoon hunny! 

Mrsrock- I hope the outlaws aren't driving you too   

Lolli- you poor luv! Stupid dr though   the villa looks absolutely lush Hun  

Dial- RIP!   yes so sad!   youre probably tackling tesco and mozzers as we speak, hope you survive  

Doddy- 6 months!   exciting!   I've  got little butterfly's in my tummy for you    

Yes...HAPPY EASTER!   To everyone, I hope whatever you end up doing is lovely and full of chocolate surprises


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith fab news!  Really pleased for you, hoping for good dividing now   


Dial you make me laugh, can't bury them under the patio LOL!  Not unless this is Brookside, remember that?? 


Managed to (politely) keep the visit short though I feel a little bit bad about it now    .  I did get to go for a swim as they took E to her music class instead of me so that was really good actually.  


Lolli the villa looks gorge!  After you go tell me if you like it, always looking for recommendations for things like that.



I may not get on tomorrow as got to pack and organise for our week in Devon, and I can't post on here from my phone in Devon, so just in case I don't will say Happy Easter now ladies xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- hope you have a lovely lovely time on Devon hunny   hope the weathers good for you!


----------



## dialadink

Mrs rock - yes, totally doable in brook side.   
Hope u have a fab time away. Enjoy every minute and get some relaxation too! U deserve it.  

Doddy - how u feeling now, af a bit more 'normal'?  

Faith - how ru feeling? Less bloated? Hope ur ok?! You've gone a bit quiet.  

Morning to everyone else! 

No work.... So why am I up and ready so early? Stupid body clock. Will be Even worse when the clocks go forward !!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning gorgeous ones! 

Dial- good morning beautiful lady! You're up early to keep me company  for a while I did wonder if I would be talking to myself, nothing new there really 

How is everyone today? 

So, the  is supposed to be shining for the next 4 days, get as much of that vitamin D as you can my lovelies, I think we could do with stocking up on it 

I need to ask a favour, could you have a look at this dress for me please? It's for my besties 40th do down the pub next Friday, I need to look sexy, sophisticated, and confident, cleavage is a must, but I don't want to look over dressed as its in the pub. I also need dh to be proud of me for extra confidence as Ex husband is going to be there too  
Honest opinions please! Thank you! 

http://www.boohoo.com/invt/azz62939/?cm_sp=wear_with_peerius-_-product_detail_azz62939#readReview

/links


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Gorgeous dress  I don't think it's too dressy for a pub as it's no different to a maxi dress, just more pretty  o and the seex videos on your ** page I am hoping are spam hun 

*dial* Sorry hun-I am in a lot of discomfort. I hate the  bullets. I have so much trapped gas, I am struggling with it. My ovaries are sore to touch and I am doing my best with the water. Any tips?


----------



## lollipops

Beautiful beautiful dress kt, you will look one hot sexy momma for sure   


Lovely sunshine today! X


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, FABULOUS dress, you will look stunning and make all males envious of your dh  

dial, dont you just hate being up early when there is no need  

faith, take it easy and get lots of rest, well done on the fantastic number of embies and you can take regilar paracetamol if need be too  

mrs rock, have a lovely lovely time away  

doddy, hope those horrible af pains have done one!  

lolli,   hows your ear?? and extra hugs for still no sleep x x

hi to all our lovely bbs sorry ive missed some personals but need yo fly....waking baby and shops to sort out wooo hooo ;-) x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- no I didn't post those sex things on my status, they were on 2 of my friends wlls last night but nothing surprises me anymore so didn't think much of them   must be spam   
Trapped wind Hun, lay on your left side, I'd say a hot beany thingy might help too  

Lolli- how are you feeling Hun?  

Zoe- shops?!?  Good sort of shopping or bad sort of shopping?  

Thanks for the reasurance on the dress, I really like it so am going to get dh to purchase it later


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Thanks hun-I was told no hot water bottle as it changes the body temp ready for ET but I just went to the loo and sorry TMI but have had liquid poo and the cramps have gone  damn cyclogest! 

*zoe* Morning


----------



## dialadink

Kt - lurve the dress. Perfect for the pub I'd say, also getting in the cleavage and sexy back! Perfick!  
I've got a 40th I can't decide what to wear for too... What a coincydink (made up word for Zoe)  

Faith - I had a feeling something must be up , just knew it.  
I much preferred the crinone I had for my fet to that yukky cyclogest. 
Hope you feel better now you've had a trip to the pink room! 
Keep up the water and the protein, maybe not with beans though. 
Lots of rest - dials orders. You are doing so so well Hun  

Lolli - what ru up to?   Is dh home all weekend? 
How's DB? Up to her photo shoot tomoz? Xxx

Morning to everyone I've missed!! 

Busy day doing visits to everyone ( being the Easter bunny) 
Will pop back when i can!! 
 to all my gorgeous b and b's xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hellooooo!!

KT - That dress is LUSH!!  Get it!!  Make ex green with envy and hubby tickled pink!!!  Its beaut 

Mrs Rock - Have a great holibobs hun x

Faith - Get some rest hun and water, you take it easy 

Dial - Are you doing any deliveries my way??!  We just realised we have no chocolate 

Happy Easter everyone!! xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- glad all is 'sorted' now Hun   

Dial- thank you    I reckon something sparkly is always good For a paaaaarty  

Doddy- Thanks hunny   looks like nowheres got any chocolate   we went to sainsburys this morning and all they had was mars eggs, obviously not a favourite   what I don't understand is that tomorrow is a normal day, everyone seems to be panic buying   hope you manage to get some chocolate!


----------



## doddyclaire

Haha we couldn't find any in Asbo's last night either, but I shoved a bottle of wine in the fridge - its a substitute  xx


----------



## zoe25

love the substitute chocolate doddy and the made up word dial, i like them    

faith glad you feel a bit reassured, rest rest rest   (1 more sleep until the next call! )

hope you are all having good day,  im finally getting a cuppa before dh's auntie and uncle pops by (the only people on dhs family who ever come over......so we dont really live in timbuktoo then :-D


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- it surely is my lovely!   Good call!  

Zoe- It's nice that they make the effort to pop in Hun  maybe they will come bearing chocolate


----------



## Faithope

Morning

I have been awake since 4.30   more cramps, more wind and as nervous as hell. I can't wait to do cyclone set up the front as this wind etc is not funny!! 

Big hello to anyone that's awake   xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!

faith, i feel for you waiting for the call scary and exciting! i always used gross cyclogest and never changed to the front door (too messy from what everyone said!) its rubbish either way but your body does get used to it! x x

morning everyone else...dh just asked if im popping passed a shop to pick up two easter eggs for his dd's nothinf like being organised!! im only trying one shop though not faffing around all day doing that


----------



## Faithope

Morning *zoe* the iPad changed cyclogest to cyclone  it feels like that up my **** right now 

So have just had the call- no ET today!!!! We have 8 embies at 8 cells, the other 3 may catch up!! So ET on Monday at 10.30am gives me time to recover more


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mooning girlies! 

Faith- that's fantastic news about your embies hunny!   sorry you're still feeling a bit windy  

Zoe- morning! Errr didn't you go to a shop yesterday   naughty dh only honking about it now   goog luck trying to find some eggs though! 


As you can see girls I have decided to leave all iPad changes in too!


----------



## zoe25

faith; fantastic!! nice to have a bit more rest too, so excited for monday for you x x

kt, ha ha ha loving the typos even if it is the ipad, makes me feel better   as for dh, i know! i almost got a cpuple the other day but thought no zoe keep your nose out stop trying to organise dh  

oooh time for a hot cuppa..woo hooooo!!!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I've just had a HOT cuppa too!   the boys are having a nap, it's so quiet I think I may have gone deaf!


----------



## doddyclaire

Bloody cheek of your DH Zoe!!  I'd tell him I ate them 

KT - Did you enjoy your cuppa in peace?!

Faith - So chuffed for you, despite what seemed like set backs all seems to be going very well 

Hope everyone is busy having fun this weekend.

I've just baked bread, cleaned, done shopping and now having a deserved coffee


----------



## zoe25

good for you doddy! can i ask a cheeky favour?? cheese straw recipe....would you share it with me sometime i lve them and really fancy trying your recipe esp as you can freeze them  

bet you dont feel deaf anymore kt   hot cuppas are so under rated even reheated ones


----------



## doddyclaire

Of course darlin, easiest way is to use ready rolled pastry sheets (cheats tip!!) puff pastry, lay it out and brush with beaten egg, then sprinkle over evenly mixed quantity (50g each to 100g each, depending on how many you're making) of grated gruyere & grated parmesan or grana padano mixed with a sprinkle of cayenne.  Pat the cheese mix into the pastry so it doesn't easily fall off then slice up, I usually cut it in half lengthways then into 1.5 cm strips.
Twist them around 3 times (ish) then onto baking sheet, slam into oven, gas 7 for 12 minutes - et voila!!  Very very easy  xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evenin'! 

Doddy- you've been a busy bee today mrs   hope you're treating yourself this evening?   those cheese straws sound easy peasy   I'm doing some canapés for my 'do' that I thought sounded quite fiddely But when I substituted the pastry for ready made stuff it's all much less hassle!  

Zoe- Did you manage to find Some Easter eggs Hun? No I certainly don't feel deaf anymore! We went to a farm/indoor play thing and my ears are buzzing   (thats the closest smilie I could get to one stickin their fingers in their ears!)


----------



## doddyclaire

Evenin beautiful KT!

Did you enjoy today?  Sounds fun!!
Yep when you're prepping loads I always think sod the expense and buy ready made   It IS slightly cheaper to buy ready made frozen and defrost it 

Yep am treating myself this evening to the Easter Vodka and might even break into the Easter Orange truffle Baileys , my theory is today I have only eaten 635 worth of cals, so I need to get up to 1200


----------



## dialadink

Evening beauties!

Kt - ahh sounds like a lovely day for u. Ru off out to dinner tomorrow? Xx

Faith - still so pleased for u. I said u were getting the bad stuff out the way early to make way for the good, and I still believe that  

Doddy - yummy recipe poppet. Don't think ice even much today either, must mean I can have my chocs AND some Malibu!!  

Zoe - how Did your egg hunt for Dh go? None to be seen anywhere today.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- the orange truffle baileys sounds yummy   Like your theory on the cals, don't want your body going into starvation mode  

Dial- hey you! go on treat yourself!   I hadn't eaten much either today so I've just had a curry   accompanied by a large glass of red   yes we're over to my mums for lunch tomorrow  

As for today, well, it would have been nice if my sister hadnt pee'd me off AGAIN! Over it now though   she'll never change   

What are you girlies doing tomorrow? Ooo don't forget the clocks change too!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - good job u mentioned the clocks - I so would have forgotten!!  
Ooof to your sister! What'd she do this time? Spiteful comment? Nothing a shove down the stairs at ya mums won't sort I'm sure!!   only kidding!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Your sis always manages to do it don't she   Grrrrr......she can have a   from me

Evening Dial hun xx


----------



## dialadink

Hey cherub! How u getting on with that baileys?


----------



## doddyclaire

Whoops!!  Think that was around 3 days of calories demolished, ahh well, it IS easter 

Had a lush time with DF tonite playin games   Love my fella   just wish i could give him a bubba   xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- Aww quality time with your df that's nice,   I love evenings like that   huge   to you darlin' , really wish there was something I could do to ease your pain sweetheart   always here for you babes if you need to chat


----------



## dialadink

Morning!

Happy Easter!   hope u all have a fab day whatever u r doing! 

Doddy - sending u huuuge squeezes   I wish I had a recipe for miracles, coz I'd whip us up some quick smart if I could! Luff ya millions!  

Kt - hope u have a fandabidozi time at your mums today. Did the Easter bunny visit you?  

Belle - how are you? What date is your scan Hun? How's little ed now? Right as rain I hope!  

Faith - hope u r feeling better today. Ru staying home today?  

Zoe - what about u? Is Dh home today or working? Bet he can earn a lot on the cabs today... Hope u have some nice family time planned though.  

Lolli - did u get even less sleep today? How are u feeling? Is your ear any better?  

Mrs rock - hope u are all enjoying Devon!  

Angel - how's u? Think we need an updated hair pic please!!  

Pray - happy Easter to u. Last one in the uk. Bet u are having lots of lasts... Hope all is going according to plan. 


Jack - what are u and dp planning for lady with connie? Xx

Ale - hope your weekend is turning out as good as it sounded. Mine has been so busy so far. Day of rest today I think.  

Well I'm not feeling too great.


----------



## Faithope

*Dial* What's up?

*Doddy*  How are you this morning? x

*KT* Morning 

Hi to everyone

AFM: I went for a slow walk yesterday with DH and DS and was in a bit of pain when we came back, rested and it eased. Have had a good nights sleep until 5am when I woke to a blocked nose  DH has given me his bloody cold! But the good news is I no longer have AF pain, the brown bleeding has gone and all I can feel now is my ovaries when I bend or when I try and put my clothes on. Stayin in bed to at least midday 

I am trying so hard not to crack open my easter egg  I have gone almost 3 months without any


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies, happy easter!!!!

dial, why not well sweetie??  

doddy, thank you for the recipe, i shall be attempting those soon   glad you had such a lush evening with df, love times like that when you just really enjoy each other, always a joint effort for a bubba am sure df fels your pain too, big big squeeeeezes (life is so bloody unfair  )  

kt, oooooooo to your sister! hope today is better at your mums  

faith, lovely pic and well done on the walk and recovery, one more sleep eeeeek! x x

ended up with chocolate bits for "them" that'll do its not as if they are actully going to thank me personally for any of it anyway  bil has annoyed me too cheely git, dh posted one of the snaps of archie yesterday and bil added a comment something like "hope i see more of him"!!!!! he has prob seen archie for about 30 mins in total in the past year and lives a whopping 4 miles away, smokes like a chimney and dh said we arent going there because of that so bil if you are that bothered get off your lazy **** and visit a bus runs past his house to ours every 20 mins (none of dhs family drive and dont seem to be able to find a bus to ours, can find one everywhere else though!)....ooooh rant over (dh did give a good comment back though just saying he was welcome anytime  good one dh x x)

sorry needed to off load that one  back to chocolate eating now!


----------



## dialadink

Faith - well done getting out the house. Not long now, less than a day infact!!  
Which naughty boy got u an egg u can't eat?!?! Lol. Should have got u something else, diamonds r nice!!!  

Zoe - good on Dh commenting back! My family moan if we don't visit every week, or I get sarky comments, yet none of them come here that often!! Makes me very   

Not been able to 'go' for a few days, so had bad belly ache. Have now 'been' , in fact been a lot, but still feel a bit pants. Maybe no choc for me today


----------



## zoe25

ah bless you thats not good maybe easter monday could be the new  easter sunday x x take it easy sweetie x x and as for family's  dont get me started he thinks im going to usey prescious time to visit his smole filled house when he does nothing day in day out and cant visit! oopsi another mini rant must find my easter spirit


----------



## Faithope

*dial* I was expecting a pandora charm  but guess as he is dying from man flu, he didn't think  I have a big mini eggs egg-if (and I pray to god I don't get to eat it) I get BFN then I will gorge myself on the egg in 2 weeks time. If  I get blessed with a BFP then I will eat it after 12 weeks       DS got a giant Lindt egg and a Lindt bunny from DH and I, from his nan he got a mars egg and twirl egg. O poor you with being bunged up  glad some has come out now, hot water bottle and plenty of water to flush the toxins out 

*zoe* Hiya  yep one more sleep  scared! and good for you for offloading


----------



## dialadink

Faith - don't be scared hun, we'll be with u every step of the way, well in the cyber sense... Might be a bit cramped with all the b&bs and Dh in the ET room!! Not to mention a slight invasion of privacy!!  

Zoe - its good to rant! Better out than in!!


----------



## Faithope

*dial* What's privacy?  Ah thanks for 'being there' with me  I am glad it's an early transfer, all the other times have been afternoon one's.


----------



## dialadink

Early ET then home to get your feet up!   snugly embie time


----------



## zoe25

exactly dial, all here for you faith  

oooo blue sky here again...only 5c but hey cant have everything, thats what coats are for


----------



## jack12

Happy easter to EVERYONE!!!!!! aint it bloody freezing, really beginning to get me depressed now....NEED some sunshine!! Hope you are all having a relaxing day? We up me mum n dads for a cuppa n then she doing curry n chilli tonite...yum!! been cemetery to take jack an egg. it was freeeeezing up there today. I really am missing him today  find it so hard to walk away from the grave and leave him there when its so cold. just feels so wrong walking away from him. 

faith......wishing you so much luck tomorrow hun. very proud that you are getting thru this so well and keeping positive. As for choc, do ya know wot?? Id eat some! chocolate contains a feel good chemical that helps us feel better. The amount of caffeine is negligible. but i understand why you may not. Keep us all posted tomorrow matey.....you are doing great xx   xxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*jack*  big hugs for you and for baby Jack  you have him in your heart where it is lovely, warm and where his baby sister lays her head  Thanks hun, I am trying to be positive, not sure I will handle any more disappointment 

*dial* 

*zoe*  at least its not snowing 

Cheering on Oxford, COME ON OXFORD!!!


----------



## Faithope

we won!


----------



## jack12

thankyou faith, I never thought about where connie lays her head. What a beautiful thought, comforting xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey 

Meant to get on earlier but woke with a smidge of a hangover   and friends arrived at 10am!!

Dial - Sorry you've been feeling porly hun, hope you're feeling better now xx

Faith - That was a lovely thought for Jack!  What a lovely way of looking at it!  Will have my fingers well & truly crossed for you in the morning hun xx

Jack -   for you darlin, I cannot imagine how you feel.  xx

KT - Hope you had a nice day 

Zoe - WTF??  Your BiL is something else hey!!  What a cheek!

We've had a good day with friends, and a nice chill out this evening, but I think an early night may be on the cards  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all!  

Just popping on to wish faith lots of luck for ET tomorrow  

I'll catch up with you all tomorrow, am shattered so going to watch a film in bed, who said romance was dead hey  

Anyway, huge hugs as always to everyone   hope you all got spoilt with chocolate today!


----------



## lollipops

Hey irks, 


Big hugs to JACK  Your darling boy is with you and Connie every single minute of the day   


Faith - lots of luck for ET tomorrow, PUPO land here we come !!!!    


Will read back tomorrow I'm bamboozled and in for another sleepless night


----------



## pray4a+

Just popping on to wish faith good luck tomorrow. Sending lots of     you have done so well to get here.   

Container comes to collect all our stuff on Thursday. So hopefully after that I will get a chance to catch up properly with everyone's news. Big   to all.


----------



## zoe25

jack, must be so tough for you, some times worse than others i imagine, but faiths and lollis sentiments are so well put, jack will never be alone as you carry him with you 

dial, hope you are feeling a bit better x x

lolli, so wish there was a magic wand i could wave and give you some sleep bless you x x

doddy, tee he he thought you might have a fuzzy head this morning, glad you had a nice time today x x as for bil well his is a t!t and not missed....ooopsi did i say that out loud...ha ha ha

kt, hope you are snoozing now and hope you got spoilt too xx

faith, bags of luck for tomorrow, always find it mad that et is the scariest bit of all but feels the most straight forward! be thinking of you in the morning and watching for your posts x x x

pray.....lovely to see you! hope j and j are entertaining ypu well....yikes a container, that seems really early/soon but really its not is it.....wow! x x


----------



## Faithope

I'm PUPO with 2 blasts, both 4ab's     they were reluctant to put both back as they gave me a 60% chance of BFP with one, it's 65% with two   these mean nothing to DH and I as we well know it's a 50/50 game. We have 2 frosties and possibly 5 more   the 2 are 4ab's aswell  

I also have mild OHSS   fluid seen in my pelvis, none near my lungs, was told it'll get worse before it get's better...

be back later xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - fab news on being PUPO hun and with 2 blasts    great you get some frosties but booo to mild OHSS - rest and water hun - you must keep an eye on that


----------



## pray4a+

Faith -        fantastic news and great to have some   too. Look after yourself. Gets lots of rest. So chuffed for you Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- YAY you're PUPO!     great news on the blasts and frosties, sorry you've got ohss though Hun  

Hi to everyone! Will have to catch up later, our easy day is turning out to be a bit manic!


----------



## Ale40

Belated happy Easter B&Bs!  

I hope everybody had and still have a nice relaxing time.

Where has the bank holidays gone?  It went sooo fast!!!!

My  hurts!   We went for a tandem ride on Friday and yesterday and it was flipping cold on my feet! .

We gave up British Museum as the exhibition we wanted to see was sold out. So we did two kid-sort rides. On Friday we stayed east -East End, docklands, city airport, (because I want to wait on the bridge near custom house to see an airplane fly pass over our heads - and it's reeeallly low  ), Woolich (we took the ferry) and back home via Greenwich (because we need to rehydrate at a pub!) Yesterday we messed around Clissold Park, Highgate, Hampstead Garden Suburbs, Hampsted Heath (the reason my  hurts - too many bumps), Primorse Hill (via our favorite local there  ), Camden and back home in East London.

Think we clogged up some lazy 30 km between the two days. I am glad we are not cycling today - it's flipping cold, and I must do my home work for my languages courses and other stuff I want to study during Summer.

We had salmon wellington for Easter dinner twice - Basically what I did was a marinated salmon sandwiched in with Basmatti rice and spinach in a fillo pastry. Was this the right recipe or should I have added mushrooms instead of spinach?  It was huge, so the good thing I didn't need to cook yesterday...

*Faith* - Hello PUPO girl! Keep up you very good work with high liquid, high protein diet, as it helps a lot towards decreasing these nasty symptoms of OHSS; also, if you can, drink some lucosade or gatorade - they are rich in thing called eletroclytes (spelling might be wrong), which also helps to prevent and heal OHSS. I learnt that when I was admitted at Homerton..

*jack12* - So sweet the way you remembered Jack.   Our Angel kidlets will always live in our hearts and minds.

*doddyclaire* - You are doing blooming well with your diet! Well done... We had some carbs this holiday- basmatti rice, pizza afer cycling day and pancakes this morning. But I still managed to loose a pound.  Must go back to good diet work from Tuesday!

*Ktcuddles* - I love the dress, specially the black one (the website showed a purple version for half a second).  
But I my case I would wear one of those bras that hides the back-straps. And can be quite summery too.

*Belle* - How are you doing? 

Big hello to all 

Love,

Ale


----------



## dialadink

Faith - congrats on being pupo! And frosties too - wonderful news!    
Ale is right about the Gatorade etc, just keep n eye, believe me - you don't want mild OHSS getting to be any worse.   look after yourself and especially with that precious cargo on board.  

Jack -  

Pray - wow! Container already... I guessing does take a while to get There. Look forward to catching up soon!  

Kt - how's your manic day going?  

Angel -  

Zoe - feeling a lot  better thanks!


----------



## Faithope

thank you ladies, I knew I didn't feel right and with the liquid poos too   I like Lucozade, that's fine to drink? I am sick of water and of my lav!!

My nose is completely blocked, too scared to use anything. I feel like


----------



## dialadink

Ah faith - I'm sure it's all just being sent to keep your mind off the 2ww. Hope u feel better soon Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- thanks Hun!  

Faith-   I'd check the lucozade for caffeine Hun  

Dial-   still manic! How's your weekend been?  

Pray-


----------



## dialadink

Kt - my weekend has been pretty good thanks. Filled with yummy brekkies, visits to dad, sis and in laws, shopping at Westfield, trip to natural history museum, a couple of films, pizza and lots of choccy eggs!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- Oh your weekend sounds like it was really lovely!   ours just seems a Bit of a Blur now   got so much on this week too, I've had to start putting reminders on my reminders on my phone!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all, 


Glad to read you all had nice Easters   


Snowing here! Joke!


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

I didn't think about the caffeine  

So the other 5 didn't progress-I'm a little sad as we started with 14 eggs and have only 4 embryos at the end if it, the same as the first time.  

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Faith- honey its still amazing news! I think just to get frosties in the first place is a huge achievement ! Well done you and your eggies ! Now relax and focus on those two beauties inside you!   




I can't stop eating chocolate   
DB still not sleeping, I broke my golden rule and brought her into my bed last two nights. I know Im just giving her anther bad habit but I'm too exhausted at the minute to function and by sleeping with her all night I get at least a 3/4 hour block of sleep before she wakes. Lees had to sleep on the sofa just so he can get some sleep and function at work as his boss is complaining about him being tired. Shes breaking her top two teeth and she's in agony with them, and she has a cold on top, poor devil .


Anyway enough about me and my moaning


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - Ahh hun, I just wish there was something I could suggest, it must be so tough for you all at the mo. Just keep focusing on that lovely holiday you have planned. Remember, like all the other phases, it WILL pass. 
Poor little DB though, bet she feels like its all against her.   to you both. Remember - moans are welcome any time honey.   

Kt - Keep working through those lists and setting the reminders you busy bee.  

Faith -          and       

Morning to everyone else, and what a lovely sunshiny morning too. Bertie was sunbathing when I left home this morning. Most dogs try to get out of the sun  
Could spring finally be arriving - apart from in Derby if it's snowing AGAIN!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

lolli, good for you with the chocolate, you are doing so well on no sleep and bless DB with teeth brewing and a cold     

dial,    to bertie's sunbathing, don't think it's that warm up here but it's not snowing! Hope spring does arrive this week, I'm only working today and then off until next thursday so loads of outside time would be lurvely  

faith,        here too, try not to focus on there being ONLY two frosties, instead you HAVE TWO frosties, that is good, and obviously not needed      take care of your precious cargo and boringly keep the fluids up     

kt, I have to have reminders on my phone too, if it's not there is won't get done   hope ou don't wear yourself out with all this busy-ness   

little legs now likes climbing stairs quite confidently but obviously with our little legs who doesn't like crawling he prefers to walk up the stairs use ONE (two is for babies!  ) of my hands as a convinient height bannister   

short work week for everyone this week - yeay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - Oh I think we may need a video of little legs' climbing antics!!   Clever little chap.  

Nearly Wednesday - yay!!


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon all  

Yay for short week! Bring on Saturday!!  

It's freezing here in the Southeast.  But we can finally see the sky! 

*Faithope* - That's a hell of a nice track record you are having in this tx.  All's been very good so far - your diet, your beautiful, thick endometrium, the bumper crop of eggs, DH good number of swimmers, the high level of estrogen (giving you a bit of OHSS, I know, but it's good for the endometrium), top quality embryos on board and now frozen embryos! It's a whole good package!  Your clinic's approach seems to be the same as mine (Homerton) - they push the time of the embies in the lab to the max possible, so only tiny batches make to be frozen.. Although I agree 6 days in the lab is too long for embies, of course many don't survive for freezing. For the best place of embies is the womb, not in the lab, say the doctors themselves.... Here is some more good vibes your way!

  

*lollipops* - Can you eat some chocolate on my behalf please? I am trying to be a nice girl... Poor little DB, I hope this teething season flies away. I hope breaking the sleeping routine for a few days does the trick in short-term. 

*Dial* - What a lovely weekend you had! Which Westfield mall did you go? 

Felix (our cat) behaves in the same way. If there is a strech of sunlinght coming through, that's his sleeping spot. And he goes to Nirvana under the radiator. 

*zoe25* - How cute your little man must be climbing 

Big hello to all 

Speak to you later,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*ale* thank you  I am just feeling sorry for myself today  I have read OHSS should get worse if HCG starts being produced so hoping its worse  today I am just bloated, not in pain. Xx

*lolli* have replied to your other post 

*dial* thanks 

I am being silly I know, I am tired, in pain form the tooth and fed up of the blocked nose. My boobs aren't sore, no indigestion so HCG must have already left my body  is that possible?


----------



## dialadink

Evening!!  

Ale - it was the Westfield at Stratford. Nice and easy for us to get to  
How long til your cycle now Hun? Xx

Faith - hope ur resting and napping when u can. 
Lovely pics of ur fur baby on **!! Xx

Just had yummy lasagne for din dins!! Now wondering if I should be naughty and squeeze in a creme egg!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not been around much just super busy at the moment. 

Just wanted to pop on and say hi though.

Dial, Go for the cream egg - I just had 2  

Lots of   and       for Faith.

 and   to all. 

I'll try and get on properly sometime over the next few days. 

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Belle- makes me smile when I see your new ticker!


----------



## zoe25

belles ticker makes me smile too dial, hope you had the creme egg!

oooooo where are my manners! morning ladies!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning beautiful laydeeeez! 

Hope you're all ok?   halfway through this short week girls   I could have done without losing the extra day tbh but thats just me  
I'm hiding away in my mums study this morning while she plays with the boys as I've got some course work to do amongst other things   just hope I can resist seeing the boys when they're  only next door


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

KT - ahhh good luck with studying annndddd keeping away from the boys    put some ear plugs in so you cant hear them either    

Belle - I love your new ticker too   

Zoe - got any plans for little legs' birthday - sorry if you have already said and I missed them   

Dial - morning beautiful - hope you are ok   

Lolli -    

Doddy -   

Ale -   

Jack - hope Connie gets better soon hun, and sending a belated    to you for your recent visit to Jack   

Faith - PMA hun PMA


----------



## dialadink

Howdy ladies!  

Morning Zoe - When is your mum arriving? Whats happening when, you know we NEEED to know!    
Loving the sound of your baking sesh thanks to Doddy's lush recipe.  

KT - Despite the shorter week I still don't feel like Friday is coming quick enough, must feel the opposite for you though. Hope you get the work done that you need to, not sure how you will manage to tear yourself away from the scrummy boys though.   Bet your mum enjoys having them kind of to herself though.   Like a Nanny's no sharing morning.  

Morning Angel - I'm ok thanks hun. How's you? What are you up to? Did you have a nice BH weekend? 

Gotta share this with you, you know I posted a new profile pic of DH and I on **, well he was reading the comments on it last night and wanted to know what DH meant... so I told him it its what I call him on here, and means d!ck head!!   couldn't resist. Obviously I told him the real meaning... eventually!!   I forget that not everyone understands our gobbledigook!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - you cheekey little minx    though sometimes I think your other version of DH is quite apt for mine sometimes    I am ok thanks, w/end not too exciting as my hubby was on nights - saw some family though


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Ahh shame about DH's shift. Must drive you crazy sometimes! Do you have his shift pattern quite a way in advance?


----------



## Angel10

Dial - yeah it does sometimes cos he misses out on some things - his shift pattern we have a year in advance which is helpful but the complication comes with his being on call at the fire station. He is a Fire safety officer at his shift work job and retained fire fighter for the county which means he responds to an alertor and has to be within 3minutes from the station to answer - wish my family understood better, after 10years together they still dont always give us as much warning as possible so he can make sure he can get away from the fire station......sorry for the long post - just not sure if you were aware he had 2 jobs   

Speaking of jobs - I have finally applied for a part time admin job and am in the process of filling in another form for a Helpline Volunteer at Rape Crisis


----------



## dialadink

Angel - So is he a Fire Safety Officer for a company? Or part of the fire service 'service'. 
 3 minutes isn't very long - it takes me that long to get my shoes on, and most of the time I am in me PJ's so that would all add up - I guess you must live close to a station? 
So, tell us more about this job? Where is it? What are the hours like? Would you do the volunteering alongside the part time job?   

Afternoon to everyone else. It's all gone a bit quiet. Hope everyone is off being busy doing nice things. xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello hello!!

Just popping on for a quickie   before home time!! 

Faith - Not sure I commented, but I meant to say that having frosties is wonderful news, ok so you haven't got a whole heap of them but you do have TWO tip-top ones cooking away in your tummy, and I have the feeling that that is allllllllllll you need   

Zoe - Hope you have a lush time with ya mummy!!  Have some nice days out now the sun is starting to put in an appearance 

KT - Hope you managed to get on ok today, am a little worried about you darl - so if you need a shoulder, or a cyber-hug  ....i'm here or there!!  Will deffo need a planning meeting soon re: 20th, as in what time would you like to leave!!  And will you need any details for the insurance   xx

Lolli - You ok chick?  Hope DB's teething isn't so horrendous, have a   from me!!

Belle - I also lurve the new ticker!!  Tres exciting!!

Mrs Rock - Hope you're having a fab holibobs, am loving the pics, especially the sheep with Dolly-Dot!!

Dial -  at your DH and the DH!!  Hehe, these men    Am with ya on the 3 mins.....takes me that long to get my fat **** off the sofa 

Angel - whoo hoo!!  good luck with the applications!  What kind of hours are they for?  Must be exciting!!

Hello to anyone i've missed!  I have been lurking & reading but its been manic at work what with the usual month end crud, blah blah, and I am now organising 2 work social events, and two charity events, and somehow in there somwhere I should carry on with wedding plans       The more the merrier at the moment!!!
And there it is - 5pm, hometime!!!  Have a good evening one & all 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Angel- hey hunny!   

Dial- Dh   that made me chuckle   can't believe he fell for it bless him  

Doddy- I'm ok Hun, just too much to do and not enough time to do it   It'll be fine   you seem to have a ton on your plate too!   and yes, defo need to chat about our trip!   

Just of to dye my hair, hopefully be back later! 

Big   to everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - hair dye? Luffly! I'm going for a patch test on mine tomorrow. Need to have a bit of a refresh, still not entirely sure what I want though, back to some sort of blonde - but that's all I know!!  

Wasn't there some sort of planning/who's going list somewhere for the trip? Can't see it on the event page... So who IS going? Xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls, 


I did plan on sitting down and doing personals tonight but I have one poorly little lady tonight so can't stop! 


Just let me know what everyone's plans are for 20th. Numbers , times ...that sort of thing ! Just so I can organize myself and my husband   


Lots of love to all


----------



## doddyclaire

**jumps up with hand in the air**    Me me me me!!!  I'm going on 20th!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- the list of girlies going is at the top of the event page Hun, I just got a bit   (easily done these days   ) on ** it says the 19th!!! 

Lolli-   poor little DB hope she feels better soon  

Doddy- Me too!


----------



## doddyclaire

How did the hair colour go? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Looks good thanks hun   even if I do say so myself   I think it will look better once I've had it cut on Friday


----------



## zoe25

me me me!! im going in the 20th 

just a flying visit im knackered!!

dial, love the dh thinh, my dh assumed it meant d head first 

doddy, cheese straws were a def hit thank you  you sound mega busy organising all sorts hope you enjoy it 

kt, hope you managed to get your lists done today x full of busy lady x x

lolli, really wish you got a break with db and some sleep   big big hugs on a marvelous job you are doing x x

faith, thinking of you in your 2ww x x

hello all my other lovely bbs, take care ladies x x x

mum arrived yesterday so we (dh included...yeay!) were out for the day today and are all out tomorrow for the day too, just my mum and little legs on fri and then my sister neice and nephew arrive saturday, out day time on sunday and then cake with us all and dhs family (unfortunately yes his lazy brother and dds have to come too and we get to pay for their taxi over so we dont have to do all the tooing and froing...i know STUPID!!!, dh made thise plans so ive said this is the only year we will do that, next time they make their own bloody way!) so apart from this blip should be a lush lively time x x x x 

night night ladies loads of hugs x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- sounds like you've had, and are going to have, a lovely time   ignore the 'blips'   if for some reason I don't get on to say it and I know it's early but...        Archie!


----------



## Angel10

KT - just checked and you are right, for some reason it does say on ** the 19th April    good job we all know when it is! Glad your hair came out nice hun - you are so gonna look gorgeous friday    how did the studying go today?   

Dial/Doddy - Admin job is 15hours a week and Volunteer work just 3hrs a week - will include training which will be fab for when I continue my counselling training


----------



## Angel10

Oh and Lolli - have some hugs from me hunny


----------



## dialadink

Kt -   should've looked at that bit- yeah 19th what's that all about!!  

So haircut? Just a trim? Xx

Doddy - well I know u, kt and lolli r going! Ur essentials. It's a birthday gathering after all  

Zoe - sounds like fun all round - even with the 'other' family!!   enjoy. Xx

Right, off to land of nod! Night night me lovelies!


----------



## dialadink

Angel - sounds ideal then!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hmm the studying, well it took me about an hour and a half to log on as I couldn't find the website   then found it through an old email but the website had changed its name!!!! I was looking for NCMA and it had changed to PACEY!!! Nice of them to send me an email to tell me! Aaaanyway, managed to do a bit of reading and will do some more on Saturday  
Good for you on the job and volunteer work Hun  

Dial- yes just a trim   not sure I'm brave enough for anything else


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good morning girls!  

Another list for me to get through today   and out for lunch with my bestie for his big 4 0! Luckily it's not a manicly busy day  

How are all my girlies this morning? 

Dial- its Friday tomorrow!


----------



## lollipops

Morning girls, I survived another  sleepless night   




It is defiantly the 20 th isn't it ladies? Don't scare me with the 19th !!!    


Back in a bit, got to make breakfast x


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

Lolli - yes it is definately Saturday 20th April    how is our gorgeous DB today and how are YOU?   

KT - Our busy little Bee    have a lovely lunch out today hun - was kinda shocked that you struggled to even log on to the website yesterday, thats so not helpful    Gotta add - you have beautiful hair so please dont have to much taken off   

Dial - I think those 2 jobs sound doable - think I would have a shock if I worked full time, havent done that since before ds was born    just need to qualify for an interview, I am guessing there will be alot of people going for them   

Zoe - all sounds like a hectic few days for you and your family - hope you have some lovely times in amongst the 'other' family difficulties


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning poppet!  

Angel- morning my lovely! Don't worry, will only have an inch off my hair max     what's on the agenda for you today?


----------



## lollipops

Kt- ooooh new hair colour, lovely !    Hope your days a abit less busy than yesterday's! Hectic for you at the minute! Have a lovely lunch with bestie  




Angel - well done on the job applications, both sound very good...I really think you would suit the rape crisis one though, you have such a calm and caring tone   


Zoe - have a lovely time with your family, ignore the 'blip' but and focus on all the good fun stuff    and wow, almost Archie's big 1st birthday!!!!    Here's an early happy birthday from me too     




Oh , DB has shut herself in the dog crate again! 
 




Back again in a bit, hopefully when she has a nap ( please nap!!!!!!)


----------



## Angel10

Lolli -    gotta say I did laugh at DB's antics    and when she does eventually go for a nap - maybe you should have one too    thanks for your kind words too hun - though my family would probably disagree, I dont always have a calm ahd caring tone    

KT - I am orf to the shops with mumsie today - neeeeed some clothes


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- aww bless DB  

Angel- hope you find some luffly clothes hunny!


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon everyone. 

Probably missed you all now  

Lolli - I did lol at DB shutting herself in the crate. She's such a funny character.  

Angel- Enjoy your shop. What are you going for? Anything in particular you are looking for? I ALWAYS need new clothes, yet I can't seem to part with any of the old stuff. Trying to convince DH I need more wardrobe space!   HIS SPACE!!  

KT - Have a luffly birthday lunch with your bestie hun. Glad you have found a bit of calm today with less manic goings on to enjoy a bit of nice time.  

Doddy - how's your day going? Busy? xx

Think the snow has just stopped, how long for? who knows!!


----------



## doddyclaire

OI OOOIIIIIIII!!!

Hows it hangin my little pumpkins??

Dial - snow - wtf is going on??  Been trying alllll day long here, bloody weather.  Ooh I hear ya on the wardrobe space, kick DH out of his, blokes never neeeeeeeed wardrobes anyway, they use floors!! 

Angel - Enjoy shopping - crap weather for it but hopefully you're going to a covered mall!

KT - Oooh hope you have a lush birthday lunch with the bestie!!  Hve you met with his partner anymore?!

Lolli - PMSL at your DB!!  She definitely is a character!!

Yup busy busy here, kinda loving it as time flys by!!


----------



## dialadink

Pah! Come on Doddy, stop work and learn to shirk!!   (I just made that up, can you tell?)
Re: the wardrobe thing mine doesn't really use the floor, just anything he can 'hang' stuff on, you know, door handles, chairs, bannisters, bath - all the normal places to leave clothes!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hehe - love that!!  stop work & learn to shirk!!  

Actually - i tend to use the floor to hang my clothes on more than Al, I am so messy!!!


----------



## Ale40

Happy Christmas everyone   

It hasn't stopped snowing since lunch time. Help!!!

Miss you lovely lot,  I am bit busy here...  


Love,

Ale


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey Ale - same here, bonkers weather!!  At least its not settling on the ground!!


----------



## dialadink

Hey Ale - just stopped snowing here, but give it 5 and i'm sure it will start again!  

Doddy - ooh you messy minx!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

You girls honestly   have you not got wardrobes in other rooms you can fill     it's a girls prerogative to overflow into other rooms  

Doddy- yes I've met his partner a few times now, I get on really well with him, he's luffly   we're all out tomorrow night  

Dial- today feels a little bit like the calm before the storm   hope you're not walking home from work in this weather?!?!  

Ale- yep it's a bit   we've had snow all day too


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon KT - Yup, wardrobes in two rooms, one is the whole length of the room - still not enough. Me thinks I need to get rid of some tbh.  
Don't do walking home, don't wanna over-do it. I walk TO work and DH drives me home!! 
Did you have a lovely lunch?   xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh boo to getting rid of some clothes   you never know when you 'might' need them   lunch was ok thanks, nothing special really, he didn't fancy where I suggested so we ended up at the Harvester   his partner is doing a big meal for him tonight


----------



## Angel10

You girls make me laugh about wardrobes - would you believe my dh has 3times the amount of clothes than me   thats not right is it! I actually loath clothes shopping - much happier buying for the house or family but not me! butttt I did get some new bits and bobs - got a couple of parties in the next few weeks so hopefully it will be warm enough to wear them without a bloody coat on   

KT - what did you have for lunchypoos - where the boys with you too?   

Doddy and Dial - hope your not shirking any longer and on your ways home   

Ale -    

I have a quick question girls - my family have had a statutory demand placed on the company that owe us big bucks - they have 21days to pay or we can put a court order in to make winding up proceedings. A friend of mine works for the company still, she relys on her job (as many do) but her dh isnt particularly well and her income is vital for the family - do you think I should tell her about it? - its really playing on my mind, I would hate her to think bad of me once this all comes out because I didnt say anything - I really dont know what to do


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Ahh Harvesters, I do like them!!  Glad you had a nice lunch 

Angel - Oh zowie, that IS a dilemma, am I right in thinking that this money owed is more in your father's name?  If so, I wouldn't mention it hun, I know its very hard especially if you can see someone struggling but what if you were to mention it, it then threw her into a stress & panic and she got a diff job, one that paid less maybe but was still income and then somehow the company didn't end up being wound down.....of course thats all very hypothetical but I would personally recommend not mentioning it!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - thank you, I really value your honesty and you have hit the nail on the head and that is how I have been feeling about it all - the money is owed to our family trust but my dad is a trustee along with 2 others and he is legally bound to get the money owed, by that I mean, if he did what was asked by the company and forgo that 5million then me and my siblings, our children etc would be legally entitled to sue my dad for allowing that money to go, does that make sense?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I was right...again! It was the calm before the storm   so now I'm finally not doing anything...

Angel- yes the boys came with us, the boys and i shared a gourmet chicken buger and fries with side salad  
Re your dilemma, I would have to agree with doddy   I understand how you must be feeling though poppet, big   Glad you got yourself some new bits and bobs   a successful shopping trip then   

By the time you all read this it will probably be Friday so YAY! It's Friday!


----------



## dialadink

Nope, it's just about still Thursday kt!!  

Angel - I would be inclined to agree with doddy and kt. I'm not sure any good cold come from u telling all, fingers crossed it all gets sorted without the need for your friend to need know anything.  
So, come on, what'd ya get? U know we neeeeed to know. 
I bought a dress today, online though so yet to see if its a keeper!  

Kt - ooh I lurve a Harv!   hope u have a fab time tomorrow night.   xx

Feeling wide awake. Had a really nice evening with my niece, haven't laughed so much in a while. Of course now I'm not sleepy and Dh is snoring!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

You should be sleeping young lady!   having said that so should i   glad you had a lovely time with your niece, laughter is the best medicine so they say   ( along with sunshine, warmth, holidays, good food, nice wine...)


----------



## dialadink

Kt - if that's the kind of medicine being prescribed can u be my dr!!??!! Lol. 
Yes we should be asleep, girl cats purring is starting to make me drowsy so gonna try and get off to the land of nod now. Night night beautiful xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Night night sweetness, sweet dreams


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

YAY it's Friday!


----------



## dialadink

It's Friday   it's Friday   it's Friday  

Ooh morning kt!   

How we all diddling today? 

Xxx


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Thank you for your understanding   

Dial - hope you got some good sleep dispite your dh snoring    I hope the dress your ordered is lush hun - yesterday I got 2pairs of  jeans, 2 pairs of trousers, about 6 different tops and 2 cardi's - not a bad shop if I do say so myself   

KT - hope you have a lovely day getting pampered ready for tonight


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Goodness me, that was a good shop. High five!!   I did eventually get to sleep yes - thank you, and stayed asleep until DH left this morning...THEN I heard a funny noise, got up to find the dog shredding and eating newspaper   He was then sick - FOUR TIMES!   Poor little munchkin. I'm thinking it's a flare up of his pancreas as I gave him a different chew last night. Supposedly to freshen his breath, it smelt like mouthwash and I don't think his pancreas liked it much!  
We'll see what the dress is like when it arrives, I have been reliably informed that it's a goody - we shall see. That's IF it fits. I wasn't sure what size to order, checked the measurements and I am exactly between two sizes!!   Went for the smaller one - positive thinking and all that!!  

Wow! That was a waffle - sorry hun!  

So, what's everyone up to this weekend? I have got a long weekend. Not back til Tuesday - No plans though. Thought I might be getting my hair done, but they didn't have a big enough time slot available so I have to wait til next week now.   Bummer!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Tried to get back on last nigth but me phone was playing silly buggers!!

KT - Hope you have a lush time tonight darl!  Have fun xx

Dial - Proper bummer bout the hairdressers   Am sure the dress will be fab   And poor pooch   think they eat odd stuff to make themselves sick don't they?!  To get rid of the badness, well thats what my purdycats do!!

Angel - Blimey - good haul luv!!  Pretty successful shop then, but didn't you say you were in the hunt for party dresses?  Or did I dream that bit up?!

Back to the scales saga - I tried the new ones out this morning, three different spots on the floor, and annoyingly, three different results   so now I don't know what to do, one of the readings was a whole stone heavier than the old scales!  Any ideas?


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - My scales are digi's and they differ from spot to spot. What I do is line them up against the edge of a tile on the floor, and then always put them in that same spot on weigh in day! So, have you got a tiled floor?
Deffo not liking the stone heavier though - they must be stoopid!!   xx


----------



## doddyclaire

I tried 3 diff spots in the same room......will try the lining up technique though thanks for that!!
I'm not liking the stone heavier either but I fear that may be closer to the trooooof


----------



## dialadink

It's lies I tell ya!   Mine differs literally with an inch difference. Naturally I found the most favorable spot in the room and that's the one I go with!!    
Every now and then I give those ones they have in the loos in shopping centres a go - the ones that charge and give you a print out, but obviously I take off my coat, shoes, bag etc... well - i'd get down to me bare   given the chance!!  Every little helps! 

Argh! Someone just walked in with a Maccy D's... I could do some serious damage on the golden arches - i'm hank! I did a curry last night - well I added a jar of massala to some chicken, put some rice in the microwave and heated some samosas in the oven. Always starvin' after a indian or chinese!!


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL!!  Yep I will try out several spots to find the most suitable   I'm too embarrassed to use the public ones 

Oh maaan - I had maccy d lunch yesterday   and i'm out again for lunch today, meeting a mate, so fear that could be a bit laden!!
Hope you got something nice to snack on?  I just nibbled a creme egg - to be fair, its my first easter egg this year


----------



## dialadink

Whaaaat!?!? First Egg?? In that case   I have eaten more than I dare admit to - and there are still tons of the buggers indoors! I swear someone pops in and lays a couple more as fast as I eat one!!  
Anyhoo, have a nice lunch - you can have this week off the 'D' I think. I'm just gonna go and make a hot choc. That'll have to do til lunch!


----------



## doddyclaire

Yeah - I kinda figured I'd have to scratch this week out in terms of diet, although I have been meticulously recording everything and not exceeded 1500 cals a day, even with the odd drinky (apart from the Bailey's night of course - that worked out around 3000 cals just for that alone  )
Anyway - you enjoy your hot choc hunny, bet you're planning something lush for lunch - Subway maybe?!


----------



## Angel10

Creme eggs?  ? mmmmmm love them but have resisted all over easter - and no hot cross buns and I really really  love them   

Doddy - what a dilemma with the scales, a whole stone different sounds mad though hun   and it changing wherever you put it is crazy although having said that, when I weighed in at home for Fat fighters tuesday I was 2pound lighter and at slimming world I had put 1 on    so I am sticking to my scales    and I did get some things for these do's but I dont 'do' dresses - well certainly not the weight I am - have a couple from last year but I aint getting into them just yet!!

Dial - Is it the dentastix you tried with Bertie? I am sure I saw an ad for them with the new minty fresh breath type thing, when we had our doggy he loved the original ones. Do you think it was the paper that made him sick or the other? isnt it grass dogs eat to make them selves sick or am I talking out of my  again    and go you with the smaller size dress - maybe we should have a gym/exercise club on ** too - to help encourage each other


----------



## dialadink

Well done chick - doing well on the cals then... even with that yummy dinner DF took you for, I would have devoured that bad boy (the dinner, i'm not after ya fella!!  )
NOPE! Saving myself for a pepperoni melt with shhhhhh chips tonight for dinner. So it's a nice fruit salad for lunch 
xx


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL - funny you should mention that lush dinner he took me to the other night - I only managed to have the breaded mushrooms, one bit of garlic bread and some of the nachos - he snaffled the rest and the best bit??  I had to pay for it!!  Good job I love him eh!!!
Oooh your dinner sounds divine!!

ANgel - Ahh so its not just me & scales then 
Ahh I get ya on the clothes front - think I just assumed you meant dresses, my bad!!


----------



## dialadink

Angel - Sorry, just noticed our posts must have crossed earlier.   I managed to restrain myself around the hot cross buns - I do love 'em!   I would deffo stick to your own scales! SW ones are probably rigged to make you feel you need to keep going!!    
Yes, it was Dentastix I tried.  He did munch on grass too when I let him out in the garden, by then he'd already been sick twice, and I think that led to the 3rd and 4th time bless him. 
I think it was the dentastix that did it tbh, probably eaten the paper to help make him sick!!  

Doddy - Oof that naughty DF! Such a good job u love him!! 
I do not, I repeat, DO NOT share my food. Luckily (for him) DH knows that!!  

So, the dress arrived, aand.... it fits, but it's VERY short.   Also got another one, one that I had forgotten I had ordered,   not sure about that one though. The girls at work like them both so it's down to which looks better when I try them on at home with tights/heels etc. DH will get the final say - he always does!!  

Ugh, this afternoon just can't go quick enough. I am sooo tired today. Just wanna go home, get my PJ's on, munch dinner and snooze in front of the tellybox with my luffly hubby!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Ahhh aint we all just full of luff this arvo  

You could always post us a pic Dial and we'll decide for you   I need to try on a frock or two!!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - awww poor Bertie - defo chuck them dentastix out though    hope he is better when you get home later    ohhhh its too cold to get them leggys out at the moment - lets hope it starts getting warmer so you can wear it, besides if its short, surely dh will like it   

Doddy - I too dont share my food with anyone    in fact thinking about it perhaps I should, good weight loss tip huh   

Faith - are you out there hun? wonder how you are doing in the 2ww   

Ohhhh just saw Doddy's post - a pic is a goooood idea


----------



## dialadink

Well I wont be posting the pics I took just now when I tried them on in the disabled loo. Me in a short dress, with me socks on and me Casper the friendly ghost legs in between!!   Ooh it's a look!  

Doddy - You DO need to try on some dresses, any luck with that pic you owe me?!?!  

Angel - DH's usually hung up on the shoes... nudge nudge    I bought some a few weeks ago for a party that's coming up, but now I can't find an outfit to go with them.  
I wear dresses and skirts most of the time for work (except today funnily enough). Thick tights and boots are my best friends in this weather!! Brrrrrrrrrr!  
Good idea on the 'sharing' - maybe I should palm off my leftover Easter eggs n chocolate.


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Yup maybe sharing is the key, mind you, for the first time last night I watched secret eaters, and its true you dont fully realise the portion sizes that you put on the plate, we both looked at each other last night as said jeez we proper over-eat!!

Dial - Yup I owe ya, the only one I could find was just the top part, so when I try it on i'll snap a new one for ya 
As for the Casper legs - ditto, except mine are mixed up with croc skin dryness & cactus pricklies    Wellllllllll.......it IS winter!!!


----------



## Angel10

Dial -     fancy getting shoes before the outfit! I am sooooo no a clothes, shoes or anything shopper am I - you lot need to teach me some shopping tricks    oh and I just re-read your casper comment    the only bit that registered was the bit inbetween ya legs lol!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - Oh yeah - youve just reminded me that I watched that too last night, it was very interesting - My what I call posh plates are smaller than our everyday ones - maybe the trick would be to start using the posh ones for me   

Honestly dont you care about the fluff in between the legs    and whats this pic owed huh huh?!


----------



## doddyclaire

Our dinner plates are huge and I usually pile mine up, so thats gonna stop I can tell ya!!

LOL, fluff between the legs  More like a friggin rainforest pet


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Our portion sizes are ridiculous. In fact I would say we compete over who can eat the most. I have always eaten the same size meal as DH which is just ridiculous!  
Looking forward to seeing me pic! I've got an image now you've mentioned your legs too, oh and the dry skin is standard for the season, everyone's sporting it!!  

Angel - Oh, I am a well seasoned shopper. Can't believe I made such a school girl error. To be fair I thought being a neutral colour would be easy, but they are actually neither one thing or another. They aren't gold, but they aren't silver. Sort of a champagne! Anyway, they just don't seem to work with any clothes i've tried yet - still keeping them though!   They're pretty, and I got the bag to match!!  
Now how rude only registering inbetween my legs! Honestly!!    
Good idea about the plates though. Might look for some new ones...
As for the pic, it was a sort of i'll show you mine if you show me yours moment!!


----------



## Faithope

Hi  

Sorry for the quietness on my part-I feel out of sorts today and the AF pains are getting me down   I have read posts that are making me feel slightly better though and clinging on for dear life that's it's all good   

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - its very worrying the way my mind goes    had to laugh at the you show me yours and I'll show you mine comment, think I will leave myself out of that    

Right gotta go help set up for a surprise party and nip to shop - have a good evening   

Faith -     got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls, 
Been a a manic day , so sorry for no personals.


My poor grandad has pneumonia and is in hospital, going back to see him in a bit. 


Will try and catch up over the weekend


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - wishing your grandad a speedy recovery.  

Angel - hope ur attending the party and not just the setter upperer! Have fun!  

Faith - try to stay   it all helps. Also remember your ovaries have had a battering from Ohss so AF pain may be that and nothing negative. I think the 2ww is like all other parts of tx and pregnancies, u just cant compare them, they r all different. Just trust that what's meant to be will be. My history has taught me that if nothing else.
Please Keep taking care of yourself, and don't worry about us. Though we are here whenever u want/need us.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies!

Back a day early from not so sunny Devon!!  Well we did have some sunny days but it was flipping freezing   I do feel better for the break though.  Last night I slept all night and didn't wake up until morning, oh the joy, so I think I must be more relaxed.  All ready for my FET I guess!


Time to read back, you lot have been chatty   


Faith - big congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Angel10

'ello 'ello - where is everybody today?   

Lolli - sorry to read your Grandad is poorly hun    gotta say well done on the whole ** thing, will your in-laws get over it or make life difficult for you? I truly hope not    

Dial - Yes I did attend the party - and feeling a tad fragile today   

KT - sooooo Mrs P - tell ALL about last night   

Mrs R - welcome home hun - so not long until fet then   

Faith - hang in there lovey     

Pray - how are you my lovely? hope things arent getting on top of you   

Hope all our other B&B's are ok


----------



## lollipops

Hi girls, 




Thanks for all your support re faceache   




Grandad should be coming out of hospital later today if his blood pressure behaves !   




Mrs R - glad u got some sunny days even if it was a tad chilly willy !     Tis still cold for the time of year isn't it!    And I'm glad your feeling more relaxed for your FET   




Angel - I don't really care Hun    she will ring and ask where I have gone at some point I'm sure!    She will ring Lee and not me, I will just tell lee to tell her I've had enough of ******** and decided to come off it, if she wants to look into it further then so be it! I really don't want to fall out , I can't be bothered with it and I won't win, she is after all lees mum, but I'm not afraid to tell her she offended me one too many times on there!   




Right, my monster munchkin has been up all night as usual and has been in bed since 10am! Time to go and scream down her ear hole and wake her up and call her a " beast" at the top of my lungs then I might chuck Alfie in her cot with her as he is a savage dog,then I might stick her in the garden to eat some dog muck and worms as apparently that's good for her immune system,  then I think I will sit in a corner and smoke my crack pipe!  It's just the kind of mother I am !


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - love that you can joke about it all hun, that really is how you should take it - her atttitude stinks


----------



## Angel10

Halle Berry is pg at 46 - there is hope for me yet


----------



## Faithope

*Angel* I read that too and smiled-A LOT  I would love to know if its form TX though 

I have already discussed with DH 'what's next' as I know this cycle is a BFN. We are moving in August (the letter is going to the council on monday) and will spend the 4/5 months doing up the home and then 2014 we will use our two frosties then for me, that's it. I can't go on with anymore TX. I think we could seriously think about adoption  we would have the space after all and we have gone through adoption before, just the easier version  I woke up this morning and felt different-the HCG has clearly left my body as I'm no longer horny, sore boobs have gone and no indigestion. I just know.

Anyways, hi to all, glad the sun is finally shining although DH said we are due snow on monday  had enough of it now!

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - honey what can anyone say, we have all been on the tx rollercoaster, we all know our bodies probably better than many other women do. I could say to you, oh it could be this or it could be that and I know that wouldnt help, all I do know is that I truly truly with all my heart hope you are wrong


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith, it's still too early......


Thanks for the welcome back Angel, what party did you go to last night?  


Lollipops your post made me LOL    I'm glad you can laugh about it.  It's tough on you because I know myself it's so easy to feel guilty about every little thing for no reason as an inexperienced Mum, I often wonder if I am getting things wrong, the last thing you need is criticism from the family on top of that, just not helpful at all!  Hope your Grandad gets better soon.


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - good for u poppet having a chuckle about it  - honestly - it's all so ridiculous of MIL . 
Happy that u have done what u needed to for u though.  
Great news about your grandad too - hope he's home today !! 
Meant to ask - how was the photo shoot last week? Xx

Angel - how's the hangover? Ooh u naughty minx. What was your poison? Wine ALWAYS gives me a headache- even while I'm drinking it!! Drink plenty today. Full fat coke usually helps me!!  

Mrs r - home safely - yay! Lovely pics on ** whileu were away. Glad to hear ur relaxed and ready for fet. When is ur scan xx

Faith - hope u get ur positivity mojo back    

Well I have spent today doing washing (5th load in now) so nice to see it all flapping away on the line for once! 
Had a tidy out of the cupboards in the kitchen - all nice and clean and stacked in OCD fashion. 
Been going through the first wardrobe of clothes and need a break, so thought I'd check in here. Quite impressed to have a few things from the "don't fit me" section that I can squeeze into again, though mostly shorts I bought last year as my others didn't fit- but hey - it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - I think every day we learn re parenting - trust me, I am still learning - its just the situations change   

Dial - I love my washing 'flapping' on the line too    I managed 4 loads today   yes the vino tinto was my poison last night, and usually a full fat coke works but there is none in the house and tbh I could not be  to go to the shop - though dh has come home with pizza and chocolate    My dh has the whole ocd with cupboards too - it drives me mad


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel it's so good to have your experience on the thread thank you.  


Dial, I've got my scan on Monday which will be CD 16, normally I don't ov until CD 18.  Not sure what I am going to say to work as I don't want to tell them and I've been told to get there at 9am and wait to be seen - there is always a long wait for scans there   

I REALLY love having washing drying on the line.  I find pegging it out therapeutic.  I know, I need to get a life, I know!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock said:


> I REALLY love having washing drying on the line. I find pegging it out therapeutic. I know, I need to get a life, I know!


Ha ha - I am right there with ya hun - and once I have hung it all out I stand back and admire my handy work  
As for your fet, are you doing medicated?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh good. it's not just me then!  Yes I love seeing it all on the line too   


Nope I am doing unmedicated FET, I seem to have more nerve pain in my legs when my oestrogen levels are high so I prefer to trust my natural cycle than take the oestrogen tabs they give you for a medicated FET.  E was from an unmedicated FET so I know it is ok for me.


----------



## lollipops

Ooh yes you can't beat washing on the line        First time today its actually felt like spring and that some sort of a summer is around the corner   




Faith - here's some     because it sounds like you need it    please don't loose all hope, there's no bleeding , and certainly symptoms in early pregnancy are so very hit and miss. Obviously I know your very in tune with your own body but that doesn't mean your out of the race yet honey   




MrsR -  very best of luck for your scan and I hope work do understand and that you can maybe explain to them that your going through some "personal issues" at the moment . As for feeling somewhat scared that your doing things right as a parent, I can relate to that. But I trust my own instincts and have to believe that I know what's best for my daughter, as I am sure any mother does. It's just a shame that some people feel they have the right to interfer and place doubts in your mind. Life's certainly not easy for first time mums and we learn as we go along, its a shame my mil can't see that me and lee do what we feel is right by DB and unfortunately I don't take kindly to anyone who suggests I am putting my child at any risk! She should know better than that and now I have sorted out my ******** I no longer have to read her snipey comments to me  




Angel -  4 loads of washing, must be a bit warmer down where you are than here, I put one load out and its now in the tumble drier finishing off as its damp! Having said that we took my nieces out for a walk with our dangerous dog and we all wore tshirts and ate ice cream!    Just a shame that DB isn't very well and we had to leave earlier than I would like, but we can't have it all    hope that hangover has eased off, like dial says full fat coke and paracetamol work wonders!   




Dial- 5 loads of washing!!! You bet angle in the washing competition!    Get you and your cupboard tidying !  Mine are shocking, I don't seem to have the time anymore, so I ram stuff in there and hope t all doesn't fall out when I open it!    I cancelled the photographer session as I had that horrible cold and ear ache thing. Rebooked her for 3 days before her 1st birthday though   


And great news about Halle Berry - I am pleased , gives some much needed hope!    I do wonder if she had tx though ?   




Scampi chips and peas for dinner, nom nom nom ! Obviously interrupted by poorly DB but hey that's how I roll lately. 




Have nice evenings ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lollipops, I didn't mean she was right to say what she did.  God knows I woud go f8cking crazy if someone suggested I wasn't keeping my child safe.  I meant I thought it was important for you (and Lee) to say what you did about supervising etc.


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - oh I know that's what you ment Hun!    I didn't mean it to sound like I thought otherwise?    Anyway, think our wires crossed! I was just agreeing with you and think its very hard for us first time mums fumbling our way through parenthood, but ultimately we know our children best. That's something my mil obviously thinks I lack in! As if I would let her play or get near to Alfie if I thought he was an immediate threat to her?    Stupid cow of a mil !


----------



## dialadink

Angel - hope the pizza n choc did the trick. I accidentally ate a whole Easter egg today  

Lolli - any sign of an apology from the TOWIE lot?  

Mrs r - can u just tell work ur feeling under the weather and will be in when its passed? Or blame your back and say u r waiting for pain relief to kick in? Annoying when u don't know how long u r gonna be isn't it?
Good luck for Monday anyway Hun. Hope u have a lovely juicy follie waiting to ovulate so u can crack on with this cycle.  

Well I am cream crackered. I've moved wardrobes and all sorts. Had a really productive day. We r trying to agree on what to do decor wise in our bedroom. We just can't agree on paper, paint or anything.


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

A really quick flying visit for now as we habe a houseful and are a touch busy!

I have just finished reading back and now have no time for personals.....rubbish!!

Love and hugs to you all x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Zoe- I've said it on ** but I'll say it again HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS ARCHIE!          hope you all have a fantastic day!  

Mrsrock- glad you had a lovely break away, all be it on the chilli side   all relaxed for FET, good luck with your scan tomorrow!  

Faith- hang in there hunny, I know we know our own bodies very well but nothing is curtain sweetie  

Dial- 5 loads of washing! Good for you on the sorting Hun, makes you feel good doesn't it?   hope you're doing something lovely today?!  

Doddy- How are you my lovely? What have you been up to? Wedding stuff?  

Lolli- well done you for standing your ground! I'm so mad at how rude your mil has been to you   hopefully she'll get the hint!!! How's DB today hunny?  

Angel- get you with ya hangover   hope the pizza and chocolate did the trick   nothing exciting to report about Friday night, the Ex husband blew out! Chicken!!!   my bestie reckons he was feeling a bit intimidated by me and dh and knew that we knew most people there and he didn't  oh well! We had an ok time, was quite tame really, I drank too many double voddies, was awake with H until 1:30, and then up at 5:30! So was a little tired yesterday. Ate too much chocolate, well food in general really   so don't recon much on losing any weight this week  

Hi to jack, pray, ale, belle, Catherine, and all you other B&Bs I've missed, big


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy, Happy Birthday to Archie, have a really lovely day all of you             


Lollipops oh good I'm glad you understood me, just when I read back it didn't seem like it meant what I wanted it to mean.  Someetimes things are clearer in my head   .  I must say I always have a strong feeling that I know what is best for E, but every now and again if things don't go how I expect them to a little doubt can creep in, and that's when you don't need people undermining you and making you question your judgement   .  Good riddance to ** MIL!


Dial you've moved wardrobes?  Should we be calling you She-Ra now?  Well done on getting stuff sorted, I have so much clothes and stuff I need to sort out and it never happens.  Have you ever watched world's strongest man where they literally pull trucks along on a rope and things like that?  I love watching that....just thinking about moving wardrobes again in case I've lost you.


KT if the ex was too nesh even to show up I would say you definitely came out ahead there love!  What is up with H, is he poorly?  Actually how are the boys since their MMR, have they been ok?  I see there is a measles outbreak in Swansea and everyone is rushing to get thier children immunised, bit worrying as E hasn't had hers yet.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh yes I meant to say......so much for me assuring the clinic that I could go on hols last week and didn't need to do the scan then because "I never ov before CD 18".  Today is CD 15 and have just picked up the LH surge.  oopsie.  Have to see what they say when I go tomorrow, hopefully won't be a problem to carry on from there but who knows.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- oh! Yes oopsie! Don't you surge up to 3 days before actual ov anyway? Yes I saw the outbreak of measles on the news, interesting how these people obviously had strong enough opinions not to have the mmr when their children were younger, but panic now   hows little E? When were you thinking of her having the mmr (sorry, i know you said but i cant remember   ) the boys were very clingy and 'not quite right' for about a week after the mmr, S woke up with spots all over his body one day and were gone the next   I think they've picked up a cold and H has got a sore throat, his temperature is up and down, and he's only really eating soft food like porridge and mashed pots and veg. So funny though, it's like the calpol advert, they're all lathargic and 20mins after calpol they're little nutters again!


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls finally got a few minutes to catch up

Firstly and most importantly !

Zoe -       ARCHIE hope you all have a fantastic day  

Faith - really    that your feeling is wrong sending lots of      and   

Kt - sounds like you are a really busy lady just now. Good luck with the study you will be a fab childminder

Mrs rock - hope that all goes well with your scan and you can go ahead with the FET this month.

Belle - hope you and bubba are doing ok, when do you have your first scan ?

Dial - sounds like you have had a very productive weekend so far. So many wash loads, you'll be ironing for a week lol !

Angel - another busy lady this weekend. Sounds like a good night on Friday. Was reading about the job's I think you will would be a fantastic support to the folks at rape crisis, you are such a wonderful support to everyone here.

Lolli - sounds like miss db is still giving her mummy a hard time on the sleeping front. Well done on dumping ********. I did the same a while back because of stupid comments. Missed it at first but not now really.

Doddy - less than 6 mths till the big day    I know it's a while ago you posted your photo but your dress and shoes are just gorgeous . 

Ale - love hearing about your tandem. I can't ride an ordinary bike so I'm well impressed  

Jack - big   for your precious jack, lovely thought from one of the girls about connie resting her head on your heart. Hope you are ok  

Sure I have missed people , sorry and   to all

Afm - well, all your stuff went on Thursday, felt really weird   We have got some furniture we are wanting the house out partly furnished so have got a sofa and bed  but just doesn't feel like home. All the nursery furniture and most of the toys have gone so the twins don't know what to do with themselves. They are sleeping in travel cots or should I say not sleeping !!! I am not coping with this waking up in the night as the've always been so good. Lolli I really admire how you have coped with no sleep   we are really busy trying to catch up with friends and family before we go. It all still feels a bit surreal, don't think I will really believe it until I'm on the plane. Will try and keep up big   to all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray!!! So lovely to see you poppet   made me all emotional reading about your belongings going, can only imagine how that feels    so what date do you actually leave hunny?


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - just covering all bases so: HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY ARCHIE!!     
Hope u are having a fab time with all the family!!   xx

Pray - kt just took the words out of mouth! Lovely to 'see' you. It must feel so strange, so, when DO u fly? 
Maybe the babies are getting ready for Aussie time and that's why they r waking in the night.  
As for the ironing, I avoid ironing anything possible!! I have Dh well trained now too - if he thinks something needs it then he knows where the iron and the board are.   we both work full time so I think it's only fair!  

Kt - hello mrs p! Fancy the ex chickening out! What a plonker!! Hope u enjoyed it though... Was it not as good as u hoped? Hope ur head was ok after the vodka!! Xx

Mrs r - all systems go for tomorrow. Sure they'll be happy To go ahead still won't they? Honestly, can't rely on our bodies to anything right or at the time we think they should. Just shows u hey, u just never know!! 
Ps. I didn't move big furniture on my own, but I like bing called she-ra.  

So, thought we'd have a trip to ikea. Just pulled up and got out and saw smoke coming out the bonnet, stupid   Dh opened it and water was spraying everywhere. Decided to go into the shop and get a look when it was cooled!!   if its not one thing it's another. AA Man is here now and there was a hole in some pipe hopefully we can get going again soon. A) there are only so many hot dogs from ikea a girl can eat. B) I'm looking forward to my beef dinner today and C) we've got 4 new chests of drawers to get put together!!


----------



## pray4a+

Kt - thanks for the pm Hun have replied. We fly out on the 14th May   so not long now  

Dial - may be your right about the babies getting on Aussie time   hope the car isn't going to cost a fortune   now if you are fed up with hotdogs you can always move on to meatballs   good luck with the drawers, I never manage to get them together without having hundreds of bits left over


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   oh no! Hope the AA man gets it mended soon hunny!   at least you were somewhere instead of in the middle of nowhere! As for Friday, it didn't seem much fun if you know what I mean? Just lots of people chatting and eating curly sandwiches  

Pray- oh that's not long is it Hun!


----------



## Angel10

Pray - hey you - lovely to 'see' you - I asked my dh if we could make a trip to Scotland to see you before you go - kinda wanna meet you and Australia is so much futher away for a meet up    so everywhere you look around is a reminder that you are going huh - bless you, this is truly going to be amazing and you know what, if all else fails you can always come home    just so glad your sister and Mum will be with you all    thanks for your kind words hun xx

KT - eh up! so the EX didnt show huh    still, glad you had a good evening - not surprised you were cream crackered yesterday though!   

Dial - Oh hun, I hope you get the car sorted soon   and YES the pizza and choc worked thanks   

Think the Fat Fighters club on ** is going to be interesting tomorrow, sounds like we have all been a little naughty   

Faith - how you doing hun?   

Lolli - ah I bet you are breathing a sign of relief not having to be so active on ** for the sake of the outlaws    

Zoe - hope you have had a wonderful day with little legs   

 big hello to everyone else


----------



## BathBelle

Evening girls,

Happy Birthday Archie      

Zoe, Hope you've had a good day xxx

Kt, Curly sandwiches don't sound too appealing   

Pray, OMG that has come around so quick.  xxx

Dial, Hope the car gets sorted soon.

Mrs Rock, Hope tomorrow goes ok and you can still do the FET this month. 

Lolli, How's your granddad today?

Faith, Sending you some        and   When's OTD?

Angel, The jobs sound great. When will you hear about them?

Hi to Claire, Jack, Ale and any other B&Bs I've missed.  

AFM - I started cramping on Friday night and bleeding yesterday    I remember having similar with Ed so I looked back on the thread and I was 6+4 when I started having a watery brown bleed (same as now) and 6+6 when I had a red bleed, so its a few days earlier this time. Tried to contact clinic but they were closed this weekend. Going to phone tomorrow to see if I can get in for an emergency scan.  Trying to be positive and thinking its just the way my body reacts to being pg   rather than any thing bad.

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Belle - not sure when I will hear, closing date for admin job was 5th April - will see what happens! Sorry to read you are having some blood again hun, I truly hope its nothing to worry about and as you say, its just your bodies way of dealing with being pg - but what a worry all the same - do let us know when you get hold of the clinic for a scan


----------



## dialadink

Hello ladies 

Belle - really hope this is just your body's adjustment, sending hugs all the same  
Take it easy and let s know what happens when u get to speak to your clinic. When ru due your scan anyway? 
Maybe try epu if u feel u need to.   xx

Pray - 3 out of the four chests are made with no leftovers and no blisters!!  
14th may isn't long off... Make sure u let us know when u arrive - u know we'll be thinking of u all as u embark on your exciting new journey!  

Kt - nt loving the sound of curly sarnies!  

Angel - I'm actually dreading what those scales say tomorrow morning, which is silly really. To make matters worse I'm going to be taking my dad out for brekkie in the morning   more eating!!! It's got to stop!  

Car back in service thanks to the AA mans handy work. Needs a bit of a going over in the garage but got us home ok. Dh is now looking for a new one!   men!!


----------



## pray4a+

Belle -   that its just bubba snuggling in   I had a big bleed with the twins about the same stage. Scary but seems quite common.

Off to bed, I'm shattered. Hope J & J like their travel cots better tonight   nite girls


----------



## dialadink

Nighty night pray! Hope u and the twins sleep better tonight. Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Angel- a little naughty is an understatement!!!   I've been eating everything, and I'm sure that maltesers are ok if you only eat a few, not a whole box!!!! 

Belle-   all is ok hunny   and yes let us know sweetie  

Dial- Yay for the car being mended   did you get ya roast beef dinner Hun?  

Zoe- hope Archie had a fantabulous day! And you and the family enjoyed yourselves too  

Well we've been playing in the dirt today   and eating it (not me   ) had lots of fresh air and sunshine! The boys are practically walking everywhere now they're sooo funny


----------



## Angel10

oh well i guess the scales will have the answers later... guess the main thing is, most of us are on the same  boat    onwards and upwards...you know, is it better to have an ex who tells you you would be perfect if you lost
some weight or a husband who loves you for who you are?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel, is that a rhetorical question hunny?  
Personally, it's better to have a husband/partner that understands you're not comfortable/happy with your weight and encourages and supports you when trying to lose weight, but doesn't judge you when you have a bad week


----------



## Angel10

KT - Oh worryingly I dont remember writing that post    I would have been referring to my ex who told me I was lovely but would be so much more lovely if I lost some weight - my hubby now would never say anything like that - he loves me for me    time to knock the vino on the head again for me - thats 2 nights this weekend I have supped way too much    Love that the boys are walking so much more   

Dial - enjoy your breakfast with your Dad   

Morning everyone


----------



## dialadink

Morning angel - naughty wine sneaking in your glass! Fancy that!!  
Is DH 'dieting' too or does he not need/want it?  

Kt - u hit the nail on the head with your thoughts on the dh support. Mines pretty good, unless it comes to hitting the gym and WORKING OUT. He tends to make me leave earlier than I want/should and will often come and distract me from what I'm doing!   in fact, he's got a bad knee, so we vent been to the gym in the past 2 weeks at all  
Anyhow, lovely to hear about the boys walking about and getting into messy mischief!   wasn't it nice to be in the fresh spring air yesterday? 
Yes, I had my beef - roast beef, red cabbage and apple, Yorkshire pud and - now wait for it - cheesy mash! Whoops!


----------



## lollipops

Good morning - 




Angel - your ex sounds like a   , so pleased your DH wouldn't say something like that to you!   Having said that my DH does put his foot in it sometimes when it comes to my weight !   




Kt - clever boys! Are u literally having to chase after them? I hope I have enough toys to keep your boys and Archie occupied. I have a ballpit , which I will buy some more balls for!   




Dial - breakfast is my fav meal of the day, I'm a sucker for a fry up & I always go for the biggest one on the menu ! Enjoy brekkie with your dad, sounds lovely   




Pray - wow not long now, be sure to keep in touch with us all, I'm still insanely jealous of your great escape to Oz! I bet your all scared and nervous but they say you need to give it a couple of years to settle into a new country, which is very true as when me and my family moved to Spain it took about 2 years for it to feel like home. And hope the twins slept better in their travel cots, DB hates hates hates hers!   


Zoe- so pleased you and your gorgeous Archie had a fab 1st birthday! Did u cry? I think I will!     Would love to see a couple of birthday pics!   




Afm- I was in a bad mood yesterday , a real moaning Minnie! I don't know why I get like that but my guessing is its tiredness related! Anyway, feel brighter today!    
Went to Ikea yesterday and DB screamed the entire way round! Typical DB! I can't take her anywhere these days!    So with her screaming, me moaning and DH stressed, we must have looked quite the dis functional family ( mother in law would have loved it !   ) 
DB still bloody teething!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 teeth have appeared and as far as I can see one left to come. Then please let that be it for a while as I'm exhausted and so is she   
I have my boring NCT meet up today, I love it. I sit there yawning eating all the biscuits, whilst everyone else talks about how they love it that their babies sleep thru and how they are all at it like rabbits trying for another!   
See , there I go again.....moaning!!!!!    
Someone slap me! Right on the ****!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Angel- you don't remember    Oh dear!   But yes your ex is a   er! good job he's your ex   my dh Gets told off occasionally for offering me yummy things, but generally he knows when I really neeeeed chocolate  

Dial- your naughty dh distracting you at the gym!   your roast beef dinner sounds lush   it was lovely to get out yesterday, I think it was the first time we'd been able to get outside without going in the pushchair since last autum    my bil was here so I had an extra pair of eyes on the boys   enjoy your breakfast! 

Lolli- I'm sure you'll have plenty for them to play with! Other children's toys are much more interesting, failing that, a wooden spoon, a yogurt pot, and a pack of baby wipes would do the trick   
As for the boys walking, Luckily the boys are quite cautious, well for now anyway   so no chasing   enjoy your nct group!


----------



## Ale40

Morning y'all!!!

      

      


Errrm.. not quite sunny and bloomy here but let's keep up the hope! 


Speak to you later,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- morning poppet!   did you have a nice weekend? Get out on the tandem?


----------



## Ale40

*Kt * - Oh, yes indeed  We went to our trattoria on Friday night on the tandem. But I got scared by a stupid driver advancing his car against us on a red traffic light - pure arrogance on his part...  Friday and Sunday were tandem-free: Sat night we went to see a couple of exhibitions - David Bowie at Vickie and Alberts and Manet, at Royal Academy. And Sunday we swapped badmington for ping-pong and pint at a local for DH's knee sake .

What have you been up to?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- good for you Hun, sounds lovely!   love the medicinal pint, it had to be done!   we've been busy bees, but yesterday we spent most of the day outside in the garden, see saw and slide out, bouncing on the trampoline, and crawling in the dirt   all good fun!


----------



## Angel10

Oh yes I think we all know by now my ex is a     

Ale - sounds like you had a lovely weekend   

KT - I have this vision of the boys walking around but kind of being surprised that they can do it    they are just too cute   

Lolli - Im not going to slap your **** hun - you deserve to have a mardy moo day for goodness sake - if I was you most days would be like that    enjoy your nct meet - I admire you for going and listening to them all talking about being 'at it' like rabbits    not sure I could cope with that!


----------



## Faithope

Sorry for the me post..

I have just upset DH-He keeps asking how I feel so was honest and said I KNOW I am not pregnant, he just flew into a rage saying 'that's it, no more TX' I told him I loved him and he said 'do you' and has stormed off to work   Well he asked, I don't feel pregnant and for someone who has been pregnant 4 times before, should know how they feel.

Needless to say I feel like a total failure and don't know if I can carry on with TTC anymore as it just hurts too much.


----------



## Angel10

Faith - oh hunny    It's so damn stressful isnt it? I truly hope you are wrong    but I can understand how you feel and also how your dh feels -  he probably feels helpless. If you can, just drop him a little text - so he knows you love him


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* - That's why we call it rollercoaster, isn't it?   Not now, please, but later, try to speak to dh, and explain to this is no ordinary treatment - it real life rollercoaster - not only for the female patient, but for the couple - any couple; and that asking\reminding frequently about the treatment is not soothing to anyone. Besides, any patient full of hormones can turn into a time bomb just waiting for the "perfect" trigger to explode.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- yes they do look a little surprised when they walk a fairly long way, it's so funny  

Faith- oh hunny   Although you feel you know your own body, he is probably thinking that you've given up hope and had a little tantrum, because the decisions to have tx again are discussed and thought about so carefully before you do it i think it's hard to just say bluntly thats that until you know for sure.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Just had early scan. There is a sac and a fetal pole but both are far too small and there was no sign of a hb    Booked in for a rescan next Monday.

xxx


----------



## Ale40

Oh *Belle*  Did you have a second beta? It's extremely early days, and I'll have all crossed for the next scan


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle

So sorry it wasn't reassuring. I have been thinking about you all day hoping for good news.  Hugs


----------



## Faithope

*bathbelle*  Surely it's too early for a HB??

*Ale, KT and Angel*  thank you, he rang, asked how I was and I said I was shocked by his reaction. He explained the I am giving him mixed messages (I have been up and down about it all weekend) and that I should have faith until OTD. I said I was sorry and that I won't lie to him about how my body feels. He didn't mean it about no more TX which I knew was a reaction to what i had said. I said we will talk tonight but I need to prepare myself for a BFN and it won't surprise me after a very awful cycle for me. I have had more pain this time and it's had an effect on my PMA. FET's suit me better as the interferance is less. xx


----------



## Angel10

Belle - I have been thinking of you too - I am    that your next scan brings better news darling     

Faith -   I am glad dh rung you, its so bloody hard for them too - I think us ladies loose sight of that sometimes, try and talk to him and stay calm, he clearly loves you dearly


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle-   hunny, I do know that sometimes a heartbeat can't be seen until about 7 weeks, I to hope your next scan brings better news  

Faith- I'm glad your dh rang Hun   

Mrsrock- any news yet?  

Ale & angel- hellloooooooo!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi KT

Yes bloods were fine.  So now I have to go back on Wednesday and probably Thursday and Friday as well as they want to track the rise in progesterone and when (if) it gets to the right level they will schedule ET.  All things being equal ET would be Saturday or Sunday, which gives me a child care problem as DH is away on a stag.  Am trying to line up the in laws and make some excuse as to the reason as don't feel like sharing the real reason.  


Faith - I hope you can have a good talk and make friends again tonight.  You need each other


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- wow it all seem to happen really quickly with natural fet doesn't it   it'll be odd not having your dh there though I'm sure   hope you manage to get the inlaws to help out and I can understand why you don't want to tell them, have you not got someone closer you trust?


----------



## Mrs Rock

DH wasn't at the last ET either as he was minding E and we didn't want to drag her into central London.  It was strange, I didn't like it much   .  

My family know about past tx (though not this one), I would tell them but there's no point as they are all 200 miles away and not available to babysit.  My best friend knew about all our past tx but she and I have grown apart a great deal, she now has her own little one and would never in a million years offer to babysit for me, she has her own family close by and gets all the support she needs from them and doesn't put herself out for anyone else    hence the growing apart and why I wouldn't ask her I guess.  So no sadly there's no one else who could help.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- shame about your friend Hun   you could do without selfish people in ya life!


----------



## lollipops

Belle - oh honey    I'm really hoping its just a little too early for a HB Hun


----------



## dialadink

Evening all 

Belle - sending u some   I truly   u just have a slow starter.  

Mrs r - shame about your friend, but if that's how he is then who needs that in their lives? 
Hope u get something sorted for the weekend. All systems GO!  

Faith - hope u and Dh manage to talk through your feelings and feel happier.  

Ale - another great weekend for u. Hope dh's knee is better soon.  

Lolli - how was your nct meet? How r those toothy pegs coming along? Db's not yours!!  

Kt - hello Hun. Thanks for ur MSG. Xx 

Angel - have u parted with ANY clothes.?


----------



## Angel10

Dial -    oh you would have laughed at me, I found this cardi - dont think I have ever worn it, put it on, its big, brown and shapeless but it was soooooo soft and snuggly - good reason to keep it wouldnt you say   

Mrs R - great all systems go hun but sorry you dont have much support around you, especially a so called friend, I dont think I ever realised that before   

Lolli - how are you sweetheart?   

KT - what ya been up to Mrs? is this week going to be a little less busy hun?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- how was your day Hun?  

Dial- there you are! Was worried about you   how was breakfast with your dad?  

Angel- We've not done much today   this week is a touch less busy but still got loads to do, gradually working through my lists


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and where is our gorgeous doddy hiding herself?   Hopefully not under too much work   

Zoe- how was little Archie's birthday bash?


----------



## lollipops

Dial - so what did you scoff for breakfast with dad? Something nice I hope!   


Angel- a hoarder like our dial I see!      I'm the opposite, I throw things out then in a couple of months time wish I hadn't been so ruthless!   


Kt - what did u do with your day Hun? 


Oh my goodness my doggy is naughty, he grabbed a ball of another dog and popped it! Naughty pooch! 
My child is refusing to sleep and insisting on crying and screaming , be back later if I can x


----------



## dialadink

Angel - I think your cardi would go in my winter slobby section! Yes, I have sections!! I like to think of them as seasonal collections!!  

Kt - here I am again. Breakfast was ok. We (my sister and i and two of my nieces and my youngest nephew) all took dad to his fave place to eat. He ate a HUGE breakfast bless him - the works! Then we took him to do a little shopping and we all went to the cemetery together to lay our flowers. Xx

Lolli - I only had a bacon sarnie. Trying to not be too naughty. Was quite hard, Iusually order the biggest thing available.   this over-eating has got to stop. I kind of feel I have turned a corner with it though as I am thinking differently about food! Sound like a right nut case now don't I?  
Cheeky Alfie stealing and bursting a ball. So the kind of thing Bertie would do too though!  

I'm so tired. We went to bed just after 8 to watch a DVD and Dh is snoring already but I'm not far off it!! 
Went swimming this afternoon with my sis and the kids, which is funny because I can't swim!!  
My youngest niece who is 12 was trying to teach me - she was quite good actually. 
Think we may have all lost the plot a little though as we decided we should see what the OUTDOOR pool was like too!     the body parts under water were fine but I'm surprised my ears are still attached!  

Think it's all tired me out though. 

Was a sad day today for a couple of reasons but I have surprised myself with how strong I have become. Made it though the day without being reduced to tears. 

Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just sat down! 

Lolli- Oh your naughty doggy! Bless him with his ball envy   we seemed to be busy doing nothing today really    usual housey stuff, changing beds, washing, sorting, etc, popped to sainsbos for a few bits, cooked some delicioso pastry things, ironing, and now a decaf coffee before bed   hope you've managed to settle DB long enough to get some good sleep poppet  

Dial-   sounds like you've had a tiring day both physically and emotionally   Not surprised you're tired my lovely   been thinking of you lots today, always here for you poppet but especially the next few days  
Ps, I have sections for my clothes too! And sub sections!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - thanks sweetie. U are a wonderful friend   

Now where's that doddy got to? Where ru hiding honey?  

Time for beddybyes so ipad off and head on pillow it is. 😴


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Night night sweetheart, sleep well  

Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning lovely ladies!  

I hope you all slept well? Well, as well as can be expected?  

Faith- hope you and dh had a good chat and got a few things sorted last night poppet  

Today we're out for most of the day, lakeside this morning, got to get the boys some smart outfits as we're going to a christening on Sunday, and I may pop a few other bits in too   then we're popping in on the mil on our way home, so it leaves Thursday afternoon free   as long as she doesn't want to see us twice this week that is


----------



## lollipops

Dial- nothing but      for you darling. And here's some more      xxx


----------



## Faithope

*dial* Massive hugs hun 

*KT* we have kissed and made up, he was upset and angry which I get. We even talked about adoption briefly last night and of course he is very happy to do that once we have exhausted all our options 

*lolli* Morning 

Morning to all 

AFM-I have just looked on my clinics website for the new price list-massive price increases  and they charge for cyst aspiration £250, we werent told this  and they now do embryoglue  £250, FET now cost £900, it was £750 last week  that's WITHOUT the drugs  but I like the sound of embryoglue


----------



## pray4a+

Belle -         that next scan is better news.

Dial -     thinking of you 

Faith -       hope you and DH have sorted things out

Back later


----------



## dialadink

Morning Chicklets!!  

KT - Ooh lovely shopping trip to lakey! Make sure we get pics of the boys in their snazzy outfits at the weekend. I have a feeling they would look gorgeous in just about anything though!!  

Lolli - Thanks for those   - much appreciated. Almost time for some real ones. So looking forward to meeting DB,and Alfie, and will Lee be there too? 
Pretty sure I need to get a bit more organised about the whole thing though...  

Faith - Glad you and DH have made up. What's this embryoglue? Guess its to make them 'stick around'!! 

Pray - Thanks for your   too. Is DH working right up until the move or does he pack up before that? xx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - oh yes big old hug for you    yes lee will be around, but his aim for the day is to walk Alfie lots and take DB with him if she won't settle ( she's not great in groups of people she doesn't know  ) x


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

Lolli - That sounds funny that DB isnt good with people she doesnt know, which of course she doesnt - think cos we all talk about her and all the other babies and the other halfs too it feels like we properly know everyone - if you know what I mean?   

Dial - looks like I am keeping the snuggly, shapeless, hideously unattractive cardi then - in the 'winter slobby' section of course    big hugs to you from me also darling     

KT - ohhhhh enjoy the shopping trip hun oh and the mil    

Faith - so pleased all is better between you and dh xx so yes tell all what this embryoglue is, need more details   

Belle - hope you are ok hunny, and the bleeding has stopped   

Doddy Doodles - where are ya hun?   

Pray - hope you are ok my lovely   

As for awol buds - has anyone heard from Rach at all? I do miss her


----------



## dialadink

Morning Angel - Oooh are you arranging sections?! Proud of ya     Thanks for more huggies.  

I have been in touch with Rachel - Lots going on for her at the mo. 
I am sure she will be in touch when she feels up to it. I miss her witty charm on here too, but I think we've all had times when we have to distance ourselves from FF for various reasons and sometimes the people that remind us of it all too. Group hug.  

Has anyone heard from or kept up to date with Hennups?


----------



## lollipops

Awww I miss Rachel - she makes me smile and laugh, she's got such a great sense of humour, please send her my thoughts & love


----------



## Ale40

Big hello from my bed, B&Bs 


My mini cold turned to worse this morning, so I had do stay at home today. Everything hurts...  

Sounds like many of us are in need of much soothing love and peace of mind  

I will pop back later, once the Paracetamol kicks in.

Big group hug and kiss and lots of love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

http://www.vitrolife.com/Fertility/Products/G-SeriesTM-media/EmbryoGlue/

Be back later-DH, DS and I have been to Harveys and chosen a corner sofa and swivel chair for the new house  link to follow 

/links


----------



## Faithope

http://www.harveysfurniture.co.uk/products/living-room/collections/neptune/neptune-left-hand-facing-corner-group.aspx?oID=45818

/links


----------



## dialadink

Faith - Thanks for the link hun - will look at that in a mo. 
Sofa looks lovely and super duper comfy! What colour are you going for?  

Ale - Oh no, poor you with the nasty lurgy. Honey and Lemon for you my lovely and lots of rest. Don't you go back to work until you are all better.  

Quiet this afternoon.. where is all the chatter?


----------



## Angel10

Dial - sooo glad you have had some contact with Rach - and we all totally understand when the need to stay away happens for any of us - main thing is we all have each other - what lovely friends we have become    

Ale - get well soon lovey   

I have had a big wobbly with dh - been trying to talk to him for DAYS now and once I collored him for a chat today he promptly started to fall asleep


----------



## Angel10

Faith - thanks for the links - the glue looks interesting    sofa is luffly


----------



## dialadink

Angel - We are a lucky bunch aren't we?   Think many of us have been away at some time, but I know for me I just miss you all so much that I never stay away for long. It's so good that even if you stay away a while we are such good friends and share such a bond that we easily just fit back together again. I wonder how many other cycle thread groups have stayed as close and become such good friends? xx
Wobbly? Is that an argument? Hope everything is OK - cheek of it - fancy falling asleep! I would have pinched his nose or squirted water at him!!   How rude!! x


----------



## Angel10

Awwww just fit back together again - thats lovely that hun    sign of true friendship as well - we dont have to be in contact 24/7 - we just know we are all there for each other    as for dh - well I didnt throw anything at him - but the words from my mouth were plenty to rouse him awake again    **** - he has apologized, but I'm not quite ready to forgive him, yet


----------



## dialadink

Just looked at that embryoglue... I know in Athens they are starting to do some transfers where they use HCG too... wonder if it's a similar stuff cos apparently that's been quite popular. Seems a reletively new things though. Thanks for that info though Faith, it's another thing to mention for those of us still TTC. xx

Angel - Oh no, you can't be too quick with the forgiving - that wont do at all!


----------



## Angel10

Dial -      wouldnt be a woman if I let him get away with it THAT easily


----------



## Mrs Rock

Just a very quick one to say - Dial, thinking of you, hope today was a bit easier and sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - ahh bless u - thanks Hun. Today was fine. Been to work, done some online retail therapy, and just eaten apple strudel and custard!


----------



## lollipops

I am liking your style Dial - apple strudel and custard! Bang Tidy!    Luv ya Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

I've read back but my mind has gone a bit   so here's a  for everyone!


----------



## Angel10

KT -    you having a blonde moment? join the club - it only gets worse after your 40th   

Lolli - You ok babe? you keep ignoring me asking you that   

Dial - online retail therapy is a good plan hunny    btw - what did dh think of your short dress with the casper legs   

Mrs R - how you doing? x


----------



## dialadink

Lolli- ahh, I could eat custard for breakfast, lunch and dinner! Lush!  

Kt - ot oh memory going? Lol  

Angel - Dh liked my dress, better on, but I'm still not convinced... It's in the 'maybe' section. Still think its too "bling" and short and clingy and well, I'm not sure  . .


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Memory not going, just full to capacity


----------



## lollipops

Sorry Angel  yes fine hun, tucked up in bed ready for a night of no sleep !  have you forgiven DH yet ? X

dial - I love custard too. I love it really cold out the fridge straight out the can with a spoon! That's how gross I am !   and yes , the clinic I was at have started using embryglue too.....certainly something to maybe look into hun? X

Kt - made me laugh "full to capacity" - 

Ale - how are u feeling now? Any better after some paracetomol? x


I must get off to sleep now girls, long night of screaming ahead of me! Are u sure your all ready to meet my beast of a child? (knowing her she will be good as gold and you will all think I've been lying all this time )  

Goodnight my lovely,lovely friends xxx


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - oh I'll eat that suff however it comes, hot or old!! 
Deffo gonna ask about this glue stuff.  

Kt - there's is only so much stuff a gals head can take, hope its all nice happy stuff - no worrying for u my lovely. 
How was your shopping trip? Oh and the MIL visit?  

Sleep tight lolli. 

TMI warning. Don't think I'll be up late, I'm tired and a Bit 'bunged up' again. Think it's the diet. Dh has gone to get me some senokot and tomorrow it's all about fibre!!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - Well its good that dh liked the dress but if you arent sure send it back and forget about it - find something you 'really' like    Sorry you are having **** difficulties hunny - try some prunes, dates and apricots - not too many though! I do hope the senokot helps xx

KT - full to capacity    I like it   

Lolli - Ha ha - we know you are so not lying about DB hunny xx Yes I have forgiven dh - but I still cant believe it


----------



## Ale40

Good evening from our sofa 

*Faith and Belle * - loads of good vibes your way

*Kt - * How did the shoping trip go? Well done on keep going with your to-do list. Slowly buy surely you'll be on the top of your agenda!

*Mrs Rock* - I am glad the blood showed good results. Do you downreg for your FET, don't you? 
Hope you have some nice "relaxing" days before the "second act" of the FET .

*Dial* -    Thanks for the update on Rachel. I have been thinking about her lately, I hope she gets better and find the peace of mind she only deserves...

*Zoe* - Belated happy birthday to Archie! How time is flying away... How did you and DH celebrate?

*Pray* - Hello!

*Faith* - It's a relief to hear you and DH are now better.  Nothing like one day after another (or one hour after another) for healing... Thanks a million for the link on the embryoglue!! I will email the link to DH so we can decide to see if it's worth
ask our clinic about it. 

*Angel * - Naughty DH!! But do talk to him, don't let him get away 

Big hello to all, 

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- sleep well hunny   just out of interest does DB have a set time she wakes in the night and then not go back to sleep? 

Dial- shopping trip was good thanks Hun, got what I wanted for the boys   as for the mil, she still wants to come over on thursday   I could do without her taking up another arfternoon  
Hope the senacot doesn't the trick my lovely  

Angel- I might have to delete some unnessesery programmes to increase memory  

Ale- hi Hun! How are you? Shopping was good thanks


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

What's going on?!?! There's smilies and pictures all over the place    

Morning all!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all, 


Kt - pics are in place from my end, are you sure you haven't cracked open the wine early ?!    
In answer to your question, no she wakes up at random times and every night can vary as to how many times. Last night was awful. I've been up sat downstairs with her from 2am and she is still awake now! She's never awake and happy though,a she's crawling around the floor sobbing and crying    one front tooths broken through, one fang has broken through and the second front tooth is brewing ! Teething has a lot to answer for at the minute, don't get me wrong....she has never slept well, but these past 6 weeks have been worse than ever! 




Oh got to go, the whining has turned into hysterical screaming, off to attempt to get her to sleep! Back later lovelies x


----------



## dialadink

Morning! 

Lolli - sorry u had another naff night with poor DB. Surely this last toothy peg coming cant be too much longer?!?! Maybe for the next round of teething u shod send her off to super mum (MIL) and see how she gets on, u know seeing as she's got all the answers!!   ha! Sorry, still niggles me! Must be an essex thing as my MIL thinks she has all the answers too!  

Kt -whats on the agenda today then? Shame u couldn't put the MIL off for tomorrow!  

Ale - how ru feeling today?  

Faith -how are u? Are u staying away from those peesticks?  

Mrs r - are u at the clinic today? Hope there's a lush lining if u are!  

Belle - how ru? Has the bleed stopped at all? Sending u   and thinking of u lots . Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning ladies

Sorry for my short posts, I seem to be rushed off my feet this week and DH is away for work and then back for a day and then away for stag do....


Lollipops I really sympathise, what a horrible night for you both.  We had similar though nowhere near as bad, E was awake 10.30pm-12 and 2.30am-3, I think it was her teeth and gave calpol and dentinox at the first wake up and nurofen and dentinox at the second one.  It did seem to help her settle back to sleep and she was quite angry and screamy before she had it so presumably it was teeth, it's so hard to tell though as she doesn't really drool much or give many other signs other than unhappy sleep disturbance.  She did bite my finger REALLY hard when I was doing the dentinox though so am thinking she needed it!  Would hate to think I was giving calpol etc unnecessarily   .  Wish they could tell us what's wrong!


Dial I'm glad you feel a bit better    Yes I have to go to clinic at lunchtime today when I finish work to get my bloods done and probably every day for next few days. I also need to somehow get to our local NHS hospital today or tomorrow to get my thyroid function tested.  And our boiler is broken, house is freezing so hoping heating engineer will turn up this afternoon.  Busy busy


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Sorry not posted properly for ages. Just been so busy at the moment. 

Mrs Rock, I hope that you get the boiler sorted soon. Sounds as though the FET is going well. Is it transfer this weekend? Did you manage to sort out what you are going to do with E? Shame about your friend and you growing apart, you would think that with you both having lo's it would bring you closer.

Dial, Massive  .  Hope you managed to get the blockage sorted    I'm having similar problems  

Lolli, You poor thing with DB, she seems to really suffer with everything  

Kt, Tell the MIL you are out tomorrow   What clever boys of yours walking around. Ed still not interested in walking, he would rather be carried  

Ale, How are you today? Much better I hope  

Angel,   Blooming DH. Pleased you've forgiven him though. Also I meant to say the other day I agree with the others and don't think you should tell your friend about the business issues. Hopefully it will be resolved without the company folding and she'll be none the wiser. 

Faith, Not long now hun. Everything crossed for you xxx

Pray, Have J & J settled into their travel cots now?

Claire, Anymore wedding planning going on? Or are you too busy planning your work functions at the mo?

Jack, How's you and the gorgeous Connie?

Hi to anyone I've missed.

AFM - I have not had anymore bleeding, but I'm assuming that's because I'm taking cyclogest, I've had a fair bit of cramping.  Monday can't come quick enough at least then I'll know one way or the other I just hate being in this limbo  

xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey 

Sorry i've not been on for AGES......cant believe its wednesday already, too busy!!
Have read back but memory is like a sieve!

Firstly - Belle - I really hope your next scan brings you more reassurance hun and all is well in womb world  

Mrs Rock - Oh hun, if this weekend wasn't a biggie for me, i'd offer to pop along and help out with E while you have ET, but i'm afraid I can't   Hope it goes well for you.

Dial - Sorry darl, biggest of squeezes for you, I totally missed what the date was, have more belated squeezes from me xx

Pray - Lovely to read your post, hope the bubs are managing in their travel cots, must be so weird to have all your bits n bobs gone on ahead of you.  I wish you all a safe journey, and hope it brings you a lifetime of amazing memories over there 

Ale - How are you feeling?  Any better?

Zoe - How was Archie's birthday?  Are you having fun with the famalam?  Loved his cake 

KT - Oh bless, the boys walking!!  I bet that is sooooo amazing to watch!!  Hope you're having a nice chilled week 

Faithope - Hope all is ok with you, hang in there 

Angel - Hope you & DH have patched up!!  Bloody men!!  Any news on your job apps?

Uh, thats about it i'm afraid!!  Hello to anyone i've missed!!  Better get back to it, this work don't do itself!!


----------



## dialadink

Belle - ican totally understand how u feel, though I am hoping and   for a much happier outcome for you. 
I found the not knowing meant I couldn't process anything - total limbo. Fingers and toes are all tightly crossed for u, here's hoping its just how your body reacts in early pregnancy.  

Mrs rock - any news about ET? Did u manage to get the testing sorted at your local hospital? xx

Doddy - this work interfering with our chatter is just not on! So inconvenient.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Evening all

Doddy, what a sweet thought, thank you, I hope you have a good weekend   


Belle, I know just how you feel about the wait in limbo having been there twice and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.  You sound very together but if you need to let things out then we are here   .  


Angel well done going to the gym!  Did you swim?


Zoe where are you pet, we need to know more about Archie's birthday, did he love his cake?


My good news is, I have heating yay!    My other news is, am having a bit of a logistical meltdown.  I thought clinic would live with me not going for a blood test tomorrow as long as I went on Friday, because I have blasts frozen on day 5 and so was assuming transfer would be on Saturday or Sunday, 5 or 6 days after my ovulation which was most likely on Monday afternoon.  However on the basis of today's blood test they left me a message saying to come tomorrow at 7.30am for bloods as it was possible that transfer would be Thursday or Friday.    I guess my progesterone is going up pretty rapidly as that is what they are looking for.  DH is away and I have E tomorrow so I can reluctantly trek all the way there with her for the blood test, which she is NOT going to like as it will be 2.5 hours in pram to go there and back and she just wants to be up and walking all the time.  But I cannot do transfer tomorrow afternoon if that's what they want as I have no one to look after her.  And if it turns out to be on Friday, I will have to pull a sickie at work.  Sheesh why is nothing ever straightforward!!!


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs,

I had to share the below news with you.

But I think we should be happier for extraordinary life and achievments than sad for his passing.

Sleep tight "Uncle" Robert Xx

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/apr/10/ivf-pioneer-robert-edwards-dies

/links


----------



## Faithope

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w363/faithope78/Image1442_zps38009352.jpg

 still over 24 hours to go until OTD...

Had to confess..

Please nothing on **, will post on our secret group either later or tomorrow. Sorry no personals, I am in shock.

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- I bloody new it!!!!!   fantastic!!!  

Back later girls!


----------



## Ale40

This is your time *Faith*!

Tons of        your way on Friday!!


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - oh what a palava - what to do, what to do. Argh!! Is DH away? These things just never work out when we try to plan do they? 
Glad u have heating again though - that's a huge must!!    

Faith - wow! Fab news. Had a good feeling from the word go that all the [email protected] was happening only to make way for happy news to come - and they do say - new house, new baby! Perfect!!   roll on OTD! X

Been to the IL'S all evening, so hope I haven't missed anything. Catch up tomorrow! Mwah!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- poor little DB and poor you my lovely   I really hope you get a break from the teething once these ones are through   and you MUST take care of you too poppet  

Dial- I had a friend over yesterday morning, turned out to be a little more eventful than we thought! I will explain all in a bit   hope you had a nice time at the Il's last night?  

Mrsrock- yay about your heating Hun! Hope the blood tests Give you the go head for friday, at least then it's just a sicky from work! Let us know how you get on 

Belle- big big   to you poppet, I'm pleased you've not had any more bleeding and I'm   or you sweetie  

Doddy-   to busy busy at work! Hope you're ok though my lovely?  

Ale- So so sad about Robert Edwards, actually made me quite emotional, an amazing man   hope you're ok hunny? What's new with your treatment then poppet?  

Faith- as I said yesterday Hun...brilliant news! 

Hi to everyone else! 

Well yesterday was eventful! My friend who pops round for breakfast occasionally came round, she was brining over her gazzeeebo for me to borrow, anyway, we thought we'd put it in the garage then have breakie and a good old gossip, errr NO! The garage door had other ideas! As I went to close the heavy double width garage door, it fell off its runners!!!!   so we put the garage door back on its runners and Breakfast turned into brunch   luckily we still managed a good gossip   
Anyway, managed to put the mil off until tomorrow afternoon now, the boys are having their hair cut again today!


----------



## Faithope

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w363/faithope78/Image1457_zpsbae431d2.jpg  'pregnant 2-3' on digi at 4 weeks and 1 day  I am so scared

Sorry for me posts, still not 'with it' at all  

/links


----------



## lollipops

Faith - I had that result 6 days before otd and with a day 2 embie and a day before otd i got a 3+ . whether two did take at first or whether it was only the One It's a good strong sign that magic is happening in there. it's a definite pregnancy and one for keeps!


----------



## Faithope

wow that is early to get a 2-3   how come I don't remember that from when you had your OTD.   The fact that I 'felt' AF pains 2 days after ET, must mean they/it is a sticky as it hurt   Time is so going to drag isn't it


----------



## lollipops

I was a secret tester Hun      


But I remember all you lot telling me how it must be 2 , and my blood results were high too....but come scan day there was 1 little pip!    


Who knows if I originally had 2 take or if DB was just a strong bugger ( probably the latter!)   


But you have lovely strong lines a nice strong digi result..... It's all soooooooo good    so very chuffed for you honey pie ! Really am........now just that dreaded wait till first scan!!!


----------



## Faithope

Yep-I have gone from the high of the BFP, to the scary wait for a scan. Have only ever had follow ups   The lines are nice and strong and that gives me hope   Just hope I stay strong and positive.


----------



## lollipops

We are all here to help you through that wait ! As much as it drags , its not that far away either. Just try and stay calm and relaxed as possible    I used zita west cd throughout my tx and it really helped me focus and keep my cool a bit more x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith I find the wait for the scan harder than the wait for OTD so know where you're coming from.  But your digi result is brilliant so try to be reassured   


I am shattered.  Just back from clinic where I had my blood test.  It is such a trek with the little un in tow.  20 min walk to a station which has a lift instead of steps, then 25 mins on train, then cross Trafalgar Square to bus stop as there's no tube access without steps, then bus for 15 mins, then walk to blood clinic and wait for someone kind to happen by to help me up the steps with the buggy.  Find that ARGC haven't sent my form round to blood place so struggle with the steps again, go to Argc, get form (including up and down steps, thank you passers by!) and go back to blood place.  Have blood test, then do the journey all again in reverse.  E was pretty good but wants to be out and walking around all the time.  I let her out on the train both ways and in the waiting room for the bloods but the rest of the time she had to be in the buggy so we had a fair number of plank of wood impressions as I was trying to put her back in!!


Soooo just waiting for clinic to call me with results now.  I hope it is tomorrow for ET because I would rather miss work tomrorow than have my in laws to babysit on Saturday.  Oh and my boiler has gone off again, plumber is trying to get a part it needs, fun fun fun!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

I'm back     

first of all, thank you thank you thank you for all your lovely birthday wishes (and the early ones from kt and lolli)   

right you will have to forgive me if I miss anything, this is only what I have room left for in my brain (love you comment kt about not forgetting just not having room  )

faithope,    fantastic news, we will all be here to support you and keep you strong and monitor your hpt usage    

belle, I feel for you in this wait from your last scan,    monday's scan is more positive for you   

mrs rock, crikey, all go isn't it, so did you get your bloods ok today? have they confirmed et for tomorrow...I've never had a natural fet so it seems to have flown over to your et..... hope it's not too chaotic, at least if it is tomorrow E is taken care of.  We don't have anyone up here who I would feel comfortable caring for Archie either...potentially tricky, good job I don't have a grown up life or we'd be stuffed  

dial,      I know this has been a tough time for you, think of you (not in a weird way   - had to get a smile out of you somehow!  ) and wish there was more I could do to help than just virtual hugs  

kt, I love you image of you and the boys in the garden playing around, I bet their personalities are just developing more and more each day, I love noticing all the new things Archie discovers, the joy of a light switch and don't get me started on the excitement a pot of yoghurt creates   hope your lists are getting a bit shorter  

lolli, what a nightmare for you with poor DB teething    hope you are still enjoying the freedom of ** with just friends and not the hassle of the in laws   totally agree with kt too by the way, archie loves a good wooden spoon and a good rummage through DB's toys  

angel, well done on your job applications, I think both will suit you to a T, glad you have decided to forgive dh too, on your own terms of course    

doddy, just trying to sort some birthday photo's out, I don't really have that many good ones which is a bit annoying, think my sister has and she is not reknowned for being good a sharing photo's so we shall see, will pull some pics together for ** soon though - prob not subtle to post b'day photos while I am meant to be working   hope your work isn't too too busy what with all the organising you have to do nevermind your exciting wedding plans       

pray, lovely to see you post, well done on finding the time, really not long left is it, must be strange being in your home without a lot of your "stuff" it will be so exciting though, my friend has been visiting her sister in sydney and posting loads of photo's, such a stunning part of the world you are moving too, just think how different and lovely J & J childhood's will be  

ale, oooh love the sound of your weekend, hope your tx is still going well


----------



## zoe25

oooh our posts crossed mrs rock!

sounds like a right epic getting your bloods done, well done you and E though for getting through all that, I had my first experience of a plank trying to get Archie in his pushchair a couple of days ago, "such fun!" hope ET is tomorrow too


----------



## pray4a+

Faith -       so happy for you hunni, I think the fact you have felt so different this time is a really good thing, this is going to be the one   

Lolli - I really feel for you with no sleep   don't know how you are still standing. Really hope the wee tooth pops out soon and hopefully you will get a bit of peace before the next ones appear.

Dial - Hope you are doing ok  

Belle - have everything crossed that next scan is better news. My first scan we could only see one hb and another much smaller sac was always a week behind until about 12 weeks so sending you lots of    and   

Kt - hope life is a wee bit less hectic.

Mrs rock - hope you can get all the logistics sorted and fet can go ahead as planned    

Angel - hope you sorted that dh of yours out  

Ale - hope you are feeling better.  

Doddy, Zoe , jack and anyone else I've missed  

Afm - we are off to dh's parents in Spain on Sunday   for 2 weeks they have been giving us a really hard time about going to Oz so not looking forward to it. At least it should be warmer than here   Dh then goes back to work for 2 weeks before we leave, it's all a bit manic babies are still to sleeping well in the travel cots bit I think they might have started teething too so that doesn't help. What you mums think is best thing for teething ? We have just been giving the Calpol and bonjela . Reading but not always got time to post but thinking about you all


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Zoe I LOVE your photo, so lovely, made me smile seeing Archie's happy face   .  E is mad for yoghurt pots too, hilarious isn't it   


Clinic have amazingly just called back.  They are faxing a prescription over to my local chemist for cyclogest which I have to start tonight.  ET is going to be tomorrow morning, lab will call me next to confirm time!  So now I have to wait and pray about the thaw    We have just 2 frosties so hoping to have both.  


Pray just seen your post, your babies are going to be very well travelled aren't they!  I use Dentinox teething gel.


----------



## zoe25

all go then mrs rock, how efficient of your clinic, makes a pleasant surprise to not have to chase them I bet! fingers and toes crossed for your frosties overnight      thanks for the compliment on the photo, really like that one, might be a bit of a favourite!

pray, I have anbesol and ashton & parsons teething powders but to be honest I've never used anything, archie doesn't like to be the same as other, so whenever teeth have come through it's not his mouth that hurts, he tends to not sleep much the night before and have a sore bum   enjoy spain and try and ignore any impertinent comments from the in laws


----------



## Mrs Rock

ET tomorrow at 8.30am   


Now, should I go to work after?  I obviously could do and wouldn't be that late if it were a normal day, and I'm not worried about needing to go home and rest or whatever as I always work through the 2ww.  However I had already mentioned to my boss that I would be in at 8am on Friday because I need to leave at 4 to pick E up from nursery because DH who usually does it is away.  So I'd still have to leave at 4 and wouldn't be getting in until about 9.45 probably after ET.  And I still haven't made it to the local hospital to have my thyroid function tested, I really should do that as soon as possible so could do that on the way home from ET.  Just wondering if it is less hassle to call in sick, I just hate doing that though, feel really guilty.


----------



## Ale40

This is an extraordinary day, Mrs. Rock. If you can't work from home (apparently not, right), could you ask for a day off or call in sick? How disappointed your boss would be with that?



Above all,  best of luck tomorrow morning!


----------



## zoe25

think I'd be tempted to avoid the extra faff on and stress and although feel a little like a fraudster a sickie would be used....you are the most important here   

loads of luck for the morning too


----------



## zoe25

oooh must add on, dh asked the other day, "how on earth do you know a real person called lollipops?"    I did enlighten him


----------



## dialadink

Afternoon 

Mrs R - Whoo flippin hoo for ET tomorrow - the world of luck to you.   I would say a sick day is sometimes necessary, and tomorrow is one of those times.   xx

Zoe - Absolutely love the picture you posted and also your new avatar - gorgeous, just gorgeous. Glad you all had a nice time - now make sure you keep on at your sister for those pictures. We neeeed to see!!  
Made me LOL a bit about your DH asking about Lolli.  

Pray - Oh have a wonderful time in the spanish sunshine with J&J. Hope they don't suffer too much with the teething - certainly not what you need on the long flight to OZ though, so hopefully these toothy pegs will pop through before then!!  
As for the IL's opinions - pah! They are entitled to their opinions, and you are entitled to ignore them!!   You are going to start a brand new adventure, don't let anyone drag you down about it!!  

KT - Oh what a faff with the garage - good job you had super friend to the rescue to help you out!! Think I prefer brunch to brekkie anyway.


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - All go for tomorrow then - did you need to ask??  Sickie is DEFINITELY in order   Hope it goes well my lovely xx

Pray - Oooh a bit of spanish sun, how lovely, shame the outlaws are being a pain, they should think of all the lovely holidays they'll get down under!  Hope you manage to enjoy the break 

Zoe - Ahh loove him!!!  Great pics!! 

KT - Crikey, sounds like a right palaver with the garage door - if I was you i'd have left it for the man - thats  BLUE job if ever I saw one 

Faith - Am still well chuffed for you, it really is your time 

Thats it, sorry hello to everyone (again) i've missed    Frantically trying to get work done before leaving off and having birthday RUBY!!!  Mum's put champers in the fridge - wahooo!!  Poor Alan is stuck at home in bed with flu, so he's missing out, but i'd rather he was better for the weekend!!
And joy of joys, tomorrow I get to work from home so pj day for me 

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Wait a minute... Birthday Ruby Champers? I LIKE your style. So are there celebration leading up to, including and post birthday?
What ARE all the plans? Don't think you have told us missy!! (other than a lovely birthday meet with your B&B's next week).  

Oh you know what? I could murder a ruby right now! It's Chicken and veggies for me tonight though.   Can't say I have the same enthusiasm about that...


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial I'm having pasta with tuna, courgette and pesto, it's a leftovers hoover-up.  Too knackered to cook it right now though so am having a sit down and a glass of red. 


Doddy have a fab night   


Right sickie it is, even though I feel bad.  I really have to get my thryroid checked to have a hope of getting pg and if I go to work I won't be able to have the blood test so there it is.  If I told my boss what is happening I'm sure she would agree to me working from home but I really don't want to share.  I feel tx is private and don't want it discused at work.  Was thinking of saying I have a stomach upset, any one got anything more convincing?


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - I'd say something like stomach upset is ideal - no one can know that u didn't. 
Hope u Sleep well tonight. Can't believe ET is less than 13 hrs away. Eeeeeek!!!


----------



## BathBelle

Good luck tomorrow Mrs Rock, lots of D&V bugs going around at the moment  

Faith, I know I've already said it in **, But  
            
Congratulations. I'm so pleased for you.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - wow, very best of luck for tomorrow!!!! What a mad dash you and E have had, but its done with now. Pull a sicky and go get the frosties back where they belong    




Belle - hope your holding up ok, not much longer until next scan   


Off o bed girls, the nights going to be a long one. We are back to full on controlled crying tonight in order to get my rouge child back into some sort of routine .


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just a quickie  

Mrsrock- good luck for the morning hunny     both your little embies sweetie  


I'll try and get back later!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow hun     

Lolli -       

Hope everyone is ok - will try to catch up in the morning - got a funeral to go to tomorrow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Mrsrock- good luck sweetie! Let us know all when you can poppet  

Angel- thinking of you today hunny  

Zoe- looks like Archie got thoroughly spoilt for his birthday as he rightly should of done!   lovely! I keep meaning to put pics of the boys birthday on ** but my sister pinches them off ** and gives them to my dad! It really pee's me off because I think it would be nice if I could send them to him myself!!!!  

Faith- how are you feeling today Hun?  

Lolli- hope you're ok poppet? Bless you, every night I think of you and hope you and DB get just a little more sleep, really hope you get some rest bite from it soon  

Belle- thinking of you sweetie  

Pray- boo to going to spain to see the outlaws, I suppose 2 weeks is a small price to pay in the big scheme of things  

Dial- hey gorgeous! How's you today?   hope youve managed to clear you blockage  

Doddy- good girl!!   lovely ruby to start off the birthday celebrations!  Girl after my own heart, we're going for a curry on my b'day too!    hope your df feels better for your weekend celebrations Hun!  

Hi to anyone I've missed   I'm off to the dentist his morning   got to have a small filling, was all those extra strong mints I was addicted to when I was pg   anyway a small pain in comparison to having the mil (big pain!) over this afternoon!


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

I will do personals in abit, want to wish *Mrs Rock* good luck and just to say...

It's OTD and http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w363/faithope78/Image1462_zpsacaa8959.jpg

I am about to ring the clinic as they don't open until 8.30am..

xxx

/links


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!!

mrs rock, you'll be busy right now but sending you lots of luck anyway   

faith, such a lovely call to be able to make to your clinic, woo hoooo!!!  

kt, yikes! what a day, good luck at the dentist and with mil     annoying when people steal your thunder isn't it, I haven't heard from my dad, he "liked" my birthday post but that's it.....   yes archie was very lucky, bizarrely ALL of dh's family got him clothes and no toys and the clothes are well......a bit dodgy to say the least, apart from some toy cars from his auntie and a fab lion jumper from his cousin with a lift up tab onthe lion's face saying roar!!!   (the "normal" family) took me ages getting those photo's on for some reason...will put more on today me thinks with actual people on  

doddy, glad your celebrations started well    

lolli, sooooo...how was last night  , archie was up 3 times and I feel like a zombie this morning, mind you some of that is from a busy week with mum and my sister too...waiting for bed time already and I will be a sad sack and be going to bed as soon as archie's asleep tonight!

angel, hope the funeral isn't too too bad today   

morning everyone else, I seem to have knackered my hand as it's REALLY painful   and have one piece of work to do today, copying a report into another report     honest, I do have a brain and used to even manage things myself not sure why this has all changed so much since I came back to work but don't have the energy to beg and ferrit around for work anymore so I shall chat instead


----------



## Ale40

Good morning B&Bs 

Best of luck today *Mrs Rock*


----------



## dialadink

Ale - How are you feeling? Any sign of AF yet? Should we do a dance??  

Zoe - Lush pics of little legs and birthday prezzies. So pleased you have all had a wonderful time - shame about being back at 'W' though. 
Deffo don't go looking for work!!  

KT - Morning poppet. Hope that dentist is gentle with you. What's the plan with MIL this arvo? Just a visit?  
My 'blockage' seems to have improved thanks. Have been a bit more careful about what I am eating and have used the Senokot to make sure. Hopefully normal service has now resumed.   Ooh what a topic!! xx

Angel - Sending some   Hope today goes as well as possible.  

Lolli - How did the controlled crying go? Did you get ANY sleep?   Hope you did.   xx

Belle - How are you? Been thinking of you.  

Faith - So nice for you to be feeling positive about making that call today.   x

Mrs Rock - Sure you must be PUPO and hopefully have had your thyroid test too. Looking forward to hearing from you.   xx

Doddy - Lovin' the pics on **. ... hee hee - i've seen your    
Still totally jealous of your ruby last night - I am totally craving one ATM.   So what are your plans for today/this evening? You are gonna have to update us on prezzies etc.   xx

Hello to anyone I have missed. 

What are the plans for the weekend? 
DH is working in the morning tomorrow, and I am orf to get me mop coloured and cut in the arvo, so I am sure tomorrow with pass in the blink of an eye. 
No specific plans for sunday although we might pop to dads to cut his grass for him as the weather is supposed to be good - you never know - I might even convince DH to do our grass too! (we live in hope) 
Oh, and I will need to pop into town to collect some clothes I ordered from Next. I really must stop online shopping! New look and Next must love me this week!!   Shhhh, don't tell DH. I'm hoping now I have cleared out some clothes I can sneak in new ones without him noticing... what d'ya reckon?


----------



## zoe25

glad you a feeling better dial   and how nice are you thinking of cutting your dads grass, my back garden is such a mess....not sure where to start! doesnt help with storm thinking shes a cat and kicking grass and mud about every time she pees or poos    nice pampering afternoon tomorrow too....i should get mine tidied up, never know who i may bump into next weekend and shouldnt look a scruff!! (bet i wont though park fun is calling tomorrow and swimming lessons on sunday!)


----------



## dialadink

Bertie does that too - then sits repeatedly licking his feet 'cos he has grass / mud stuck between his (what I call) toes!!  

Ahh now park and swimming sounds much more fun than hairdressers. I always come out with a headache when I go.


----------



## Ale40

*Dial * - Glad to hear the train has left the platform  Keep up the good work on the healthy diet front  No signs of AF yet, but should arrive anytime. I am happy though, it gives time for this cold to go away. We don't want natural killer cells in full mode on during the tx 

*Belle* - here's some    your way

*Angel * -   Thinking of you hun. Hope all goes well and peaceful today, as much as possible.

*Mrs Rock* - Some more    you way. Hope all went well this morning! 

*Zoe* - So many cute pressies, aww!  I need to need bying some of those soon... Sorry to hear about your hand, sounds like you are having a bit of repetitive stress injury...  If you have the time, maybe it's a good idea to pop at your GP to get your hand examined propertly?

*lolli* -  How was last night? I supposed it's too early to expect some progress, right?  I hope the controlled crying technique will work soon.

*Faith* - I will have all crossed for you over the next 36 weeks!!! Have you got the scan booked yet? Eak!!! 

afm - No signs of AF yet, so I bought a bottle of Portuguese Vinho Verde to say farewell to booze - I will drink just a glass, promise!  Tomorrow I'll have my last 5-hour class at Goethe. I'll miss it...  The students, from all walks of life, are nice, the equipment is brilliant, teachers are lovely, and I love South Kensington... and sure they are the best in putting that gobbledygook of a language inside my little brain  I will only go back in Winter, as it's too expensive. On Sunday we'll go to a concert on Hammersmith Apollo, and, wheather allowing, we are going faffing around on the tandem for a while in the afternoon 

Big hello to everybody! 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

Thank you for all the good luck!

Both blasts survived the thaw, one survived 100% and the other survived only 60% (less than 50% is considered not to have survived) and they were both of 'average' quality.  TBH I don't take much notice of percentages and quality gradings as I have had two transfers with excellent 90% blasts which didn't take, and E was from a blast which was about 70% I think.  So I don't think you can read too much ointo it, I'm just happy I got both back.  Transfer was a lot less uncomfortable than last time as well.  They kept me hanging around for so long though, I got there at 8.30am and didn't leave until 11.30.  

Then I had a head fit with DH on the phone on the way home, for some reason I feel shattered and the boiler still is not fixed and the plumber has gone AWOL, he has left me to deal with this and gone to a stag weekend.  Now, I'm not saying he shoudld have missed the weekend as it's a good friend of his and I would have felt terrible to make him miss it.  But I do feel very unsupported and to top it all off, today is our wedding anniversary.  I got home to find he'd got me flowers, obviously planned to send them to me in the office as it has my work address crossed out and home address added afterwards.  So that has mollified me a bit.  But not much   .  Do I need a slap??  I think I am just a bit overwrought as this week has been stressful and has felt a bit like a sole endeavour when it should feel joint!



Faith - huge OTD official congrats!!


----------



## dialadink

Oh Mrs R - Firstly Yay   for both   making it to transfer. I am of the same school of thought as you with gradings and %'s. Very much, what will be, will be. Fingers crossed and lots of  
Now, secondly -   What a lovely day to have your transfer.   
In all honesty I think DH would be in my bad books too. Bit of bad timing to be going away, but also really not ideal to leave you dealing with the boiler when you and E are still at home without it working. That's definitely a BLUE job, and I wouldn't have been happy if my left me to deal with it while he goes away at any time, but especially with all you have had to contend with already this week. 
I must admit now I think about it you have been sort of going it alone on this one. However, I guess the timing couldn't be helped, these things are sent to try us, and we don't want you getting anymore upset/stressed about it. See what you can sort out, but try to stay calm.   Come and rant to us whenever you want to.  
Good job you didn't plan to go to work today by the sounds of it eh?   xx

Ale - Oh no - don't want those NK Cells causing havoc!! xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock-    yay for your 2 embies!  


Back in a bit...hopefully


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks girls.

Dial thanks   I think it's a blue job too but then maybe I'm being sexist, no reason why I can't sort it out I suppose.  Just feeling a bit as though I've dealt with enough this week already!  Still haven't had my thyroid blood test, am psyching myself up to drive to the hospital and do it on the way to pick up E from nursery later.  Stupidly even that is bothering me a bit as I still fear driving so much, only do it when I really really have to and usually fail to park within about a mile of wherever I'm going!  I guess we should have not done the FET this month as we knew there was a possibility it would clash with the stag and business trip etc.  But then we'd have had to wait until June as next month we're away for a week for a wedding/holiday at the crucial time and I just really wanted to get on with it, I still feel the need to plan for a summer fresh cycle back at Guys if this doesn't work you see, not meaning to be negative but I always like to have a Plan B at the ready, saves me getting too disappointed if things don't turn out the way I hope.  


KT, was the dentist ok?  Hope not too painful.



Angel, hope the funeral has passed off as well as these things can.


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R - I understand - It's not sexist - its just a fact that some jobs are easier for men to sort - especially when it's technical gobbledegook! You've had a real week of it and no one would blame you for feeling a bit   I think maybe doing the FET was a good idea, often these things are best to get out the way when you are busy and have lots going on as it takes your mind off it a bit - does that make sense? Besides, if you left it til next month there would still be an awkward clash wouldn't there. Anyhoo, it's done now - you are PUPO with two blasts!!       I am   that you wont be disappointed and need a plan B!


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, woo hooo! you are PUPO with two fab embies, I never even asked about % and numbers with any of mine, way too much information for me to fester on   sorry you have had such a week and I think you have done marvelously getting through today too, hope you can get your thyroid tests done on the way to picking up E, I wonder, is it the thought of driving or the actual driving that makes you nervous(not the right word but the best my brain could think of!)? def sounds worth doing fet now too with everything you have on and as dial said      you won't need a plan B    

dial, forgot to say earlier but    to DH not noticing the new additions to your wardrobe, sure he won't notice either  

ale, sure you will be buying lovely baby bits soon    and yes I think it's a touch of rsi too, flippin awkward and painful, not impressed!

15 mins left, my line manager came up to confirm I have naff all to do and then went back in her office, still giving me nothing to do


----------



## doddyclaire

Oi oi!!!

Mrs Rock - Whoo hoo, fab news that both embies survived and are back onboard where the belong!!  I dont blame you in the slightest for feeling annoyed with DH, I would too - just because that is one of their jobs to bear the brunt of our moods, rational or not!!!

Dial - Glad your body is working a bit better   LOL at you clockin my ****!!  Peachey eh 

KT - Hope the dentists was ok

Zoe - Boo to boring work but definitely think you should get your hand looked at hun

Angel - Hope today went as well as these things can  

Hello to the rest of the B&B's!!

Been struggling all day with the vino virus but we had a lush time last night, been working from home, well very lame attempts at working to be honest but I don't feel in the slightest bit guilty!!  Laptop is playing so time to invest in a new one, could do without that as a big layout but hey ho, think i've found one I like, just need to pop to the store to confirm I like it in the flesh so to speak!!
Off out shortly for the 2 hour zumbathon, think i'm a glutton for punishment tonight  
Roll on tomorrow for pressies!!!


----------



## Faithope

Sorry for not posting,

I am going slowly   and it's only day one   Already had awful thoughts this afternoon when my boobs stopped hurting and belly has gone down. Anyway, I have my scan on the 1st of May (ages away, I will be 7 weeks exactly   ) and the nurse seemed surprised when I listed how I am feeling and when I said I felt yuck, she said most women would love to be in my shoes as many don't get symptoms  

Sorry for all the me posts, I am shutting down into my own bubble and can't think straight  


xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies remember me from all those years ago

I'm back and finally tracked you all down  Just wanted to say 'HI!' 

Had a big smile on my face after seeing all these beautiful baby avatars - so proud of you all ladies!!! 

xx


----------



## Faithope

*Stacey*  hello stranger!! So nice to have you back, how have you been?? xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Faithope I'm really good thanks    Really glad to be back!! Please forgive me for not reading through all those 400 odd pages  

How are you? Hope you've been ok these past two years!! xx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* That 400 pages hun is B&B this year hun, theres a million other pages to catch up on  Well I have had two FET's since we last chatted on here, both chemical pregnancies  and I am pregnant again after an awful ICSI cycle that went wrong from the very start but the result has more than made up for it  So you are going for it again in the summer? How has life treated you in the last two years?? Lovely profile piccy hun  xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Stacey - how are you darling ?  I see your having more treatment in June , very best of luck  

Faith - awww its ok faith  Honestly Hun, things like symptoms change from day to day in these very early stages. I remember feeling queasy one minute and fine the next, one sore boob then two sore boobs, then no sore boobs!! ...that's why I peed on those bloody sticks every day!    And then by the time I got to 8 weeks the pee sticks came back really faint and I went into utter panic, booked a private scan and baby was fine.....apparently once the pregnancy is fully established your hgc levels get that high that peestick a can't register them, so don't make the mistake I did and become a complete addict!!!   Your preggers lady, that's for sure


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops*  and these types of posts from my friends really help  I need to be reassured every 5 bloody minutes  I have a baby scan place that has just opened, opposite the fertility clinic (very clever to the brain behind that one) and I am tempted to pay £95 for a scan at 6 weeks...   How are you feeling this evening? xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

I did see all the other 'homes' and millions of pages  - think I would have been reading forever if I had gone through all those!! haha chatty ladies  

So sorry for your two chemicals but huge congrats for your pregnancy!! Yay!! I love coming back to good news  

In the past two years I have started my own makeup and beauty therapy business which has been really successful but I then decided I should really follow my childhood dream of being a midwife (ironic I know) as it was something I could never shake off. So the past year I've been back at college studying hard, was aiming to try to get onto a Midwifery degree for this September but due to commitments where we live (DH's job, house etc) there's only one university that does the degree close enough to where I live. I applied, got an interview but due to 1000+ applicants and only 40 places I didn't get on the degree this year BUT we've taken it as a sign to go for our second cycle!! 

I'm hoping to start as soon as possible - I've got the excitement that I had at the beginning last time although I'm still terrified that the same thing might happen again. 

What else have you been up to? xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

lollipops hello lovely lady!!   what a beautiful little girl you have SO pleased for you  Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Faithope

You have been busy! Well done you for taking time out and doing something that isn't TTC. Nothing new with me, just been spending the last two years having TX's   But it's starting to pay off   xx


----------



## dialadink

Wow! Stacey - how lovely to see u posting. Great to hear that u are feeling ready to get on the roller coaster again. Shame about not getting the place at uni but maybe life has other plans for u this year!


----------



## x-stacey-x

Dialadink - lovely to chat to you all again!  gorgeous pic btw! I'm glad to be back obviously I was a bit too sad to hang around last time but things are all good now and we're ready to go again! Been looking into 'gentle IVF' just waiting to find out if we're eligible. Hope you've been well  xx


----------



## dialadink

Think many of us have taken a step away at one time or another.  
What's 'gentle IVF'. There has never been anything gentle about mine! Are u still going to be at the same clinic u were with for your first cycle? x


----------



## Angel10

hmmm not heard of gentle ivf either, for me its all or nothing which = hard and painful [email protected] besides,  i am all wrapped up in our lovely loli at the moment, loves ya babe


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

stacey, lovely to see you and i love dials idea the uni was not for you this year..... 

just a flying visit for now to wish lovely doddy a happy birthday!!!   

have to go someone is dipping toast in his weetabix!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Stacey!!!! hello lovely lady!!! So so lovely to see you, I often have wondered how you are  



Huge         to our lovely doddy! 




I'll be back in a bit...hopefully!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!!


Stacey - lovely to have you back, sounds like you've been very busy!!

My wonderful df bought me only a fricken global knife set & block, sounds so unromantic but I've alwats wanted it and at £400 couldn't justify it!!! Can add to the knives too as it only comes with four but spaces for 11, am super well chuffed!!!!  Oh and he got me crystal champers glasses with swaroski (sp?) Crystals too!!!

Laters babes   xxx


----------



## dialadink

Morning b&bs 

Hugest              to our lovely Doddy! Sounds like df has done well on the prezzy front - good lad! Hope u have a super special day for your special Birthday poppet! Love ya millions n squillions!  

Zoe - hmm toast n cereal = yum.  Toast IN the cereal... Not so sure!  

Kt - morning gorgeous!  

Angel - u were up late...  

What a lush sunshiny morning! Two loads on the line already!!


----------



## pray4a+

happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Doddy, happy birthday to you   and if you had ever heard me sing you would be grateful it's a virtual song   have a fab day, df has done a great job with the pressies. 

 & happy Saturday to all, back to my packing


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well I'm back! Ish!  

Morning dial and doddy!  

Morning everyone! I need to go and put some washing on so I can make some use of this sunshine too!


----------



## lollipops

Morning ladies 


doddy - the man did good hun !  happy birthday too you!! Sounds like dh (to be) is spoiling you rotten! And rightly so! 

Kt - must get some washing on too, get it flapping in the breeze !  

Angel - luv ya right back, Thankyou for your text yesterday  

Pray - gosh , you must have sooooo much to pack & not enough hours in the day!  

Stacey - hope you can get university sorted one way or another & all the very best for this years treatment. I have heard of 'natural ivf' is that like 'gentle ivf' ? I presume its less drugs etc? X

Faith - I had so many private scans hun, they really do cost an ARM & a leg but great for piece of mind, so if you can spare through money I would say go for it, although 6 weeks may still be a tad too early.x



Afm - thanks for all your lovely ** comments, what would I do without you all ? Seriously , i would be lost! I think yesterday the tiredness was just overwhelming me and making me emotional and down. I do feel brighter and more like myself today. DB still didn't sleep well, I was up for 3 hours in the middle of the night trying to get her back to sleep, and she woke lots of times either side of that 3 of stint, which DH saw to her. 
I feel incredibly guilty and petty moaning about how tired I am, I hope you all know me well enough to know I don't mean to upset or offend anyone. I know many of you would give your right arm to be in my sleep deprived state   I am and will be forever grateful for my delicious daughter but her challenging behaviour does confirm that we don't want anymore!  why aren't there sedatives for babies like DB??  
I'm going to trt and put some makeup on, down a coffee and try to enjoy today instead of moping around dreading tonight. Sister is having my rouge child this afternoon, so me & DH are off to a French restaurant. Just need DB to nap before I take her to my sisters as she's hard enough work with a little morning nap, never mind without one! 

Seriously girls, I think the world of you all. Cant wait to catch up with you all next week. And of course you will all meet the infamous , clingyness, crying, screaming but Beautiful DB !


----------



## x-stacey-x

Doddy - Happy Birthday sweetie!! Hope you have a fab day  

I wish I was where you lovely ladies are as it's pouring with rain and all grey and miserable in the South West   dvd and duvet day for me I think. 

dialadink - I will be at the same clinic, they were so lovely last time I couldn't imagine going somewhere else and it all being new and scary again   

From what I understand 'gentle ivf' is the same procedure as normal ivf but with a lot less drugs and therefore the cycle is much faster. I think it's recommended for people that produce lots of eggs when stimming as it reduces the chances of OHS but that obviously means less eggs are collected but this can mean that although there are fewer eggs they may be of a higher quality (this is all what I've read I'm still waiting to actually speak to the clinic - don't you just love answering machines!) I still need to find out if I'm a good candidate for it - I hope we are as it's half the price of normal IVF which means we could get twice as many tries!  

Anyway ladies I will leave you all to your lovely sunny day   I will enjoy my rain! 
(I should really be writing a lovely assignment about immunology anyway)

Lovely to be back - I've missed chatting to you all, there's no support out there like you lot that's for sure


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello mateypeeps

Doddy I said it on ** but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!  Isn't DF fab getting you a pressie you love so much    Have a great one xx


Lolli I'm so pleased you feel a bit better and even better you're getting a bit of time off this afternoon, will do you so much good.  Hope the food is lovely, I expect to hear what you have.  I am a bit like the Royle Family, I ask everyone what they had for their tea   


KT where have you been?  Busy busy?  I was wondering what's up...


Zoe, you are right to ask, I have noticed that the thought of driving is worse than the actual drive.  Don't get me wrong I am on edge driving and always anticipating something happening that I won't know how to deal with.  But usually once I'm behind the wheel I'm less stressed than I was when thinking about going.  Why is that!!


Stacey   


Well day 1 of my 2ww not too bad so far!  Actually it's a 10 day w as I had 5 day blasts.  Been to the swings with some friends and this pm going to drive to the supermarket, wish me luck ha ha!  And the best news is, my boiler now finally fixed woo hoo!  Though it has new control panel which I don't understand, have to wait for DH to get home tomorrow and explain it to me, for now I just keep pressing the 'additional hour button'


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ha ha we did take our babies to the swings!  Just read my post back and it sounds like me and my mates just went to play out on the swings together


----------



## Angel10

Mrs Rock said:


> Ha ha we did take our babies to the swings! Just read my post back and it sounds like me and my mates just went to play out on the swings together


  you do make me laugh Mrs R   sorry for delaying in congratulating you on being PUPO hun - got everything crossed for you   

Dial - Yeah I was up late, me and dh had 'words' again - amazing the s**t he talks when his had a glass of wine or two  but everythings ok today! hope you are enjoying your day 

Lolli -  Always here for you lovely lady 

Doddy Doodles -  hunny - hope your having a lush weekend, am going to have to google this present df got you  

Stacey - I'm not too sure we have 'met' before - but welcome anyway - this is an AMAZING thread with wonderful wonderful girls on - we have all become such great friends, you never need be alone on here hun 

Gotta dash - trying to get sorted for friends coming over for dinner - I dont seem to be getting anywhere fast  
 everyone


----------



## dialadink

Angel - oh dear, not again. Will that dh never learn?   hope he didn't upset u over something silly as those r the worst! I can handle the big stuff, but the silly stuff really irritates!! 
Have fun with your dinner guests tonight.  

Stacey - I googled the gentle ivf. Part of me thinks it would be ideal for me as I have had Ohss on both my fresh cycles, but we r hoping for pgd so I think it's a case of more embryos the better...  
Fingers crossed u are a good candidate for it - ESP if its cheaper. Do u only get one funded cycle? 
 
So lovely to see u back though, I've often wondered how u are. I'm sure someone said they keep in touch with u from our first round... Rachel maybe?! xx

Mrs r - yay for heating. Yay for being a big kid at the swings (I'm not falling for this talk of taking babies u know)   some of those heating control panels seem to resemble the inside of a planes cockpit for buttons!!  
Sure dh will have it sussed in a minute. Xx

Lolli - so good to hear that u and dh are having some time out just the two of u - I think it's important, especially given the pressure u both have at the mo. hope u had some scrummy food. Big   and   as always. Xx

I'm still in the hairdressers!!  :O been here since 1pm and I'm still waiting for the colour to come off!!   hope the end result of colour is worth the wait!  He tells me it's just the start!!  
It's no good though cos I'm starving!  Might have to get a naughty take away when I eventually get out of here and skip dinner out tonight... Well it is the voice and bgt tonight after all - guilty pleasures and all that.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Lolli- big   poppet  

Stacey- lovely to have you back sweetie  

Mrsrock- bless you   glad you've got the boiler sorted   you did make me chuckle about the swings   yes I've been busy busy  

Angel-   for yesterday Hun, hope you have a lovely dinner with your friends  

Dial- hope your hair turned out luffly?  

So, afm, well...the mil upset me yesterday, I showed her a picture of the dress I was going to buy and she made several comments about my 'size' ! Does she not think I know! I'm trying so hard to lose weight and don't seem to get any support other than from you lovely girls, and my dh is quietly supportive. I was in   last night, as if my confidence wasn't knocked already!   
Today we had our first trip to childrens A&E   H split his lip quite badly inside and out, loads of blood and I thought he might have had to have a stitch, but by the time we got there he was fine, it had stopped bleeding and he had his huggle buggle bear stuffed in his mouth   the nurse said it would be fine thank goodness   just to top it off, my washing that was drying nicely is now soaked through because it started raining while we were at A&E   and got to get ready tonight for a christening tomorrow, god knows what I'm going to wear   I'm sure everything I try on won't be right   sorry for the moan  

Anyway, onward and upward!   big   to everyone!


----------



## BathBelle

Evening,

Claire,   Happy Birthday. Hope you're having a great day  

Kt, Oh no, poor H. Pleased he didn't need a stitch though and seems to have recovered well. As for the mil   ignore her 

Dial, How's the hair turned out? Do we get a piccie?

Angel, Have a lovely time with your friends tonight x

Mrs Rock, Yay PUPO  Everything crossed for you x

Stacey, Welcome back, lovely to 'see' you again   Sounds as though you've been very busy.

Lolli, Hope you managed to get out for the meal and you had a good time x

Pray, Have you still got lots to pack or has most of you stuff gone now?

Zoe, Lovely pics. Archie's cake was just fab x

Faith,        

Ale, Any sign of AF?

Hi to anyone I've missed  

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Kt - ignore MIL - silly   u always look beautiful whatever u wear. I know u still want to lose more weight but u have done really well and u know u always have our support. U will look a bazillion dollars I bet! Two fingers up to MIL! 
Glad H dint need a stitch, but I'm sure the sight of him bleeding was very scary. I guess these things will happen now they r toddling about huh - still   to u. Xx

Belle - how are u mrs? Hope u have been ok and not suffering in silence. Almost Monday. I'm   for happy news.  

Well I'm not loving my hair tbh. I know it's an In between stage, but its entirely too yellow for me and my pasty face. It needs to grow faster and I need the colour done how i want it NOW!! Me? Impatient? Nooooooo


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh KT    what a day you had!  So pleased H didn't need a stitch but that must've been a horrible experience for both of you    What did he bash himself on?  E scraped the side of her face down the coffee table yesterday the second my back was turned.  I wish I could catch her every time but no!  And as for your MIL    rude woman!!  Tell her when she has given birth to two babies at once, then she can talk about weight and not before   .  Enjoy the christening, did you find something nice for the boys to wear the other day?


Dial is your hair not finished then?  Do we get a pic?  Sorry you don't like it!  If we ever get some sunshine you might get a nice tan to set the colour off better.


Angel how did your dinner party go?  I made myself sausage, chick pea and orange casserole last night as my solo anniversary dinner (yes it should have been Friday but I'm improvising here) it was yummy.  I can actually cook about 4 things now, it amazes me!


Belle not long now til your scan   


Well I've been awake since 2.30am when E woke me up entertaining herself by tapping her dummy against the sides of the cot for an hour, then she went back to sleep but not me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Happy Sunday! Day of rest 'apparently'  

Belle- hello hunny   how are you feeling sweetie?   

Dial- oh no! Will you be going back for more/different colour?    

Mrsrock- Annoying being woken and not being able to get back to sleep   I was trawling the internet for dresses at 3:30 this morning!   
Well, The boys have got pull along little red trollies that have got sand and water toys in them, the toys come out and the boys climb in!! Well H fell out but was holding on to the trolly so his hands didn't go down   And his lips seem to take the full impact   you're right, we cant catch them everytime and I seem to have typical boys too, they love to climb EVERYTHING!  and yes I found some nice cotton shirts and linen trousers, soooo cute, will try and get a picture  

What's everyone doing today then? We're only going to the service of the christening, it's my dh's business partners boy and as things are a little tense there, we're only going to show our faces


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!!

KT - oh your bloody mil, I could pound the living daylights out of her,   she really is a biatch.  Honey, you are doing so well, and I am sure you could never look anything but beautiful.  
Poor H, I bet that was awful to see, so pleased that he's ok though, and nothing too serious.  Hope you can escape the christening relatively early hun xx

Dial - uh oh, hair not good huh?  Can ya do anything about it or is it a case of waiting?

Mrs Rock - whoo hoo, before you know it, youll be a culinary genius!!!  Lol at E in the early hours!!! Where is dh and the stag party? Anywhere interesting? X

Morning to the rest of the gang  

No hangover for me means a day catching up on housework


----------



## lollipops

Kt - how rude of mil !   Cheeky madam ! Why aren't some women more sympathetic to subjects like weight loss! It's a sensitive subject for most of us, women should support each other not make each other feel uncomfortable. You will look a million dollars in the dress, and infact you always do!   and bless H and his split lip!   think its a right of passage for toddlers to have many trips to a&e, main thing is he's ok!   You must need eyes everywhere! 


MrsE - how annoying! Nothing worse than not getting back to sleep! What's the plans for our pupo lady today? x

Dial - mine was the same a while back & still is a working progress! But at one point it was a really yellow blonde, took a couple more highlight sessions to get the colour better but its horrid being in that inbetween zone! X

Belle - how are you honey? x


Angel - how was your evening? X

Doddy - I bet your busy 'hanging'  


4.5hrs sleep for me, I feel positively buzzing  might take db to a farm later, if she's good!


----------



## dialadink

Morning gorgeous ones! 

Kt - if u picked out a dress which u like, and Dh likes I say ignore mil. Don't like u being up all night trawling the net for dresses when u have already found what u like poppet. Why is it one woman's mouth can do so much damage to our confidence? 
Hope u get away today without it being uncomfortable for u and Dh. Things still not better for him with his partner(s) obviously  

Mrs r - sounds like e was making some kind of protest!   no good not getting back to sleep. I suggest you have a lovely easy Sunday today to make up for it. Is Dh home today? Where was the stag do? Bet he didn't get a ride from farmer mick ( ooh that sounded rude - but u know what I mean)  

Doddy - glad u enjoyed your spe ial birthday sweetness. I proper belly laughed at your mums ** comment "don't get too wet" now I know where u get it from!! Lol  

Lolli - ahh amazing what a couple of extra hrs sleep can do. How was ur meal out yesterday? Nice day to get to the farm - db will love that. 

Well lolli is right on the hair. It's a work in progress. Because I have grown my hair out and it's mostly natural I knew it would do this, I always knew this was gonna be a base colour to start from. He reckons it'll settle more in a few days - he's probably right. Its really the root and front thats affected as its fresh fresh hair. Think it's just gonna take getting used to - anyway, you'll see it next week.  
Back to salon in 6 weeks to hit it up again!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

> Bet he didn't get a ride from farmer mick ( ooh that sounded rude - but u know what I mean)


Dial that proper made me laugh!

The stag do is in Derbyshire very close to where we had the hen for the same couple but not exactly same place. I told him to look out for Farmer Mick and his maroon landrover! Apparently there is still some of the snow that fell when we were there on the ground now. Yes he'll be back about 5pm. I am thinking of taking E swimming but not decided really yet.

Doddy pleased you had a great birthday and no hangover, result!

Lolli you've had more sleep than me today! Thought you might appreciate knowing that  How was your meal yesterday?


----------



## dialadink

Mrs r - Still snow?   flipping Nora! 
I know u like to maintain normality in ur 2ww just wanted to check swimming is ok? I was told no bath, which may just be to do with temperature but im sure there was mention of water pressure or something just not sure about swimming... I think faith was told no pool on a holiday or spmething if she had et. Maybe I should keep my nose out but wanted to check.


----------



## Angel10

Hi girls   

Dial - so whats occuring with your hair, are you trying to get it so its your natural hair colour in the end? - it is frustrating having to wait I know - think thats why I had alot of my hair cut off cos it had had years of colour then bleach colour then bleach as I can never decide if I prefer my hair one shade of dark of hi-lighted   I would love to have a blonde all over but have painfully learned that my scalp cant take products on it so left to hi or low lights from now on! xx

Lolli - glad you had a much needed better night darling - will text you in a bit   

Doddy - yay to no hangover    

KT - OMG your mother in law needs a SLAP - please do not ever leave me in a room with her, she would get a piece of my mind    and my lady you are beautiful and in my opinion could wear a sack and still be beautiful - she is probably jealous of you darlin' - bet she's one ugly mother f***er    and bigggggggg hugs and squeezes for you and little H - what a terrible worry, I saw your ** post and wondered what had happened, thank goodness for your bil sweetie    hope your day goes 'OK'   

Belle -   

Mrs R - well go you on your culinary skills - you could soon be the next Mary Berry   

Right off to clear up last nights mess - I dont know what my dh got up to after I went to bed but there are crumbs every bloody where, greasy paw marks on my work tops, cigerette filters on the floor - think he had a private party 'alone'


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial no please don't keep your nose out  All advice gratefully received. I don't think I'd been told about no swimming or baths and it isn't on my clinic's info sheet. But if Barts told you that then I'll certainly abide by it. I did a quick search on here and lots of people seem to have been told that by their clinics so I don't know why I haven't, or maybe I just forgot. So no swimming today then! Bit gutted as E's lessons re-start on Wednesday and as we missed so many last term due to her being constantly poorly with one thing and another we need to catch up and she hasn't been enjoying it as much as she got out of the habit. I really wanted to make a good start on the new term but hey ho, it's only one week I suppose 

Angel I have just made tuna and sweet potato croquettes with peas, red pepper and parsley. And I made my own breadcrumbs! <proud>. Driving, cooking, I am almost a fully-competent human being. Almost


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R -  gotta say, I am suitably impressed love


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Thanks for all the   for the mil   

Doddy- no hangover?    Sounds like you enjoyed your birthday celebrations though Hun? so we know that your df did good on prezzies but we neeeeeeed to know what else you got!   (or have I missed that   ) 

Lolli- glad you got a bit more sleep on Saturday night Hun, hope it was the same last night?!   did you get to the farm yesterday?  

Dial- hey you! What did you get up to yesterday? Were you out enjoying the sunshine?  

Angel- Sounds like your dh had the munchers after smoking some wacky backy! Lol   hope you hàd a lovely evening with your friends. What did you get up to yesterday?   

Mrsrock- well done you on the cooking! Very domesticated


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- thinking of you today poppet   and   for happy news sweetie


----------



## lollipops

Belle - is it your re- scan today ? Oh I hope it goes ok, you must be a bag of nerves.  That everything's ok...lots of   

Morning kt - yes  to your mil !!! So what's happening today ? X

Doddy - no hangover !!!   That must have felt good when you woke up, so fill us all in! 

MrsR - your far more wifely than me Hun! I hate cooking! I can do it if I put my mind to it but I just find it all so boring! 

Dial - oh yes, don't you just love it how your roots are a completely different blonde to the rest of your hair  mine were so yellow at one point but once the hairdresser has a second go at your hair it does even out . X

Afm - last night was better, not great ( far from it) but better! She went den at 7pm , slept till 9pm, had another bottle and then slept till 1am .....that's when the fun starts  took 3 hours to get her back to sleep! Drives me potty! We have tears, tantrums, laughing, playing, screaming....in those 3 hours she goes through every emotion until she finally conks out ( usually with the help of a heavily watered down milk feed) 
Still it was a better night than I've had in weeks and weeks .
X


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

*bathbelle* thinking of you this morning and sending lots of 

*KT* morning 

*lollipops* you have a right little night owl there, is she in with you or in her cot? I loved the black and white picture of her yesterday with the petal on her nose 

*Mrs Rock* how are you doing? 2ww driving you nuts yet?

Morning everyone 

I am still in bed-went to bed last night in pain, it's what I am getting every night for about 30 minutes each time. Once it goes its such a relief. I woke at 4am for a wee and felt so sick and boobs were sore, was so nice in a weird way  still feel rough and sore boobs, long may it last


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, thinking of you today   

Faith, nope I am fine so far, done so many 2ww now I think I've got better at ignoring it.  I will get more antsy as the week goes on though.  It's if I get pregnant that I really start to go crazy with worrying.  I'm glad you've got lots of symptoms, it helps doesn't it, in a funny way!  MS kicks in for me straight away so definitely not too early.  


Lollipops well done on a better night    Hope you get some more improvement.  I think maybe DB is a very intelligent girl with a very active mind.  


KT how did the christening go?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

belle, loads of luck with your scan today     

kt,   oooh to your mil...sooooo rude and cheeky,    for her making you sad, we don't like that! and as for H, how calm you make that sound, bet it flippin' wasn't in reality though, relieved he didn't need a stitch but even still - yikes!!!!

doddy, yeay to no hangover but housework really...pants!! love the presents dh got you and know exactly which knives he got you, we've nosed as those ones before, lucky lucky lady  

dial, all the hair stuff is just like a foreign language to lazy bum me, I had highlights before which were fine but still found the maintenance and faff on, that would explain why my hair is a right scruff and nope I didn't get to the hairdressers at the weekend so you lovely lot get to see my scruffy hair, probably tied back by the time we get there as I can't see a flamin thing when a little one is exploring about  

mrs rock, oooh love your cooking skills, have even nicked your croquettes, they sound very tasty, now if only you could pop over and whip some up for me   shame about the swimming with E but obviously worth it, Archie's lessons re-started yesterday, we got there and it had be cancelled and they forgot to tell us   dh and archie got a free swim instead...good job is all I can say  

lollipops, it's amazing the difference even a bit more sleep makes isn't it, for some reason Archie has got harder to go to bed at the start of the evening for some lovely reason, an hour later he was finally asleep last night and he feel asleep in my arms which I'm not keen on, felt exhausted after that, didn't even go downstairs afterwards to face the washing up, ironing and floors - bad homemaker!   was the farm yesterday or today? hope it was/ will be good  

faithope, glad you are still nice and positive on your next wait for your scan, take care lovely lady   

angel, hope your evening was good, and yes, I'm sure dh's turn in to little kids making a mess everywhere when they are left downstairs alone   

oooh can't remember what else I read now    

boring thing....did anyone watch casualty last week with the girl with an over active thyroid??  flippin wish DH had as he had all those symptoms and is still a bit ratty and snappy, luckily he has scans and tests on his thyroid coming up, was starting to think at one point that he had actually stopped liking me   

well, monday at work and yes, you've guessed it naff all work to do   well, gave me a chance to catch up with you all


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs, 

*Belle* - I am thinking of you hun     

Sorry for being absent, everyone. We had a bit of a rough time this weekend - AF arrived, we called the clinic; and they called back to cancel our tx because they are too busy this month. Our hearts sunk.  We bought tickets to Brasil to visit my mum in June on the absolute certainty it would not affect the ICSI  I didn't want to ruin your weekend - specially being the first proper April, springer weekend we had this year. 

*Faith * - How are you feeling Mama? 

I need to readback the recent posts...

Love,

Ale


----------



## zoe25

ale,      oh no!!!! that's a nightmare, especially with the long cycle you are on and dh working so hard to be well too!   to your clinic, too busy! don't ever think you can't share with us though Ale, we are here for you, youcould never ruin anything for us, we are all friends together   I'm so gutted for you


----------



## lollipops

Oh Ale - how frustrating !  I can imagine how deflated both you & DH are now. Did they tell you when you can start treatment ?   


Zoe - hello    Wow your days must drag at work    least you have us lot to keep you company. Darcey has been a nightmare to go down at bedtime too, she's very aware if any changes to her bedtime routine. We can't make any noise ( apart From her lullabys) and she can flip from being completely zonked to wide awake in seconds!!!    Like you, we don't like to to encourage her to fall asleep on us but sometimes its the only way! 


MrsR - keep up the PMA      I guess having little E and work helps keep your mind off the 2ww to some degree but like many I find the second week harder than the first    really hoping it works   


Faithope- all positive symptoms! I smile when I see your ticker !    And no I'm not co- sleeping with madam anymore as she decided our bed isn't for sleeping in , its for trying to crawl out of!


----------



## dialadink

ooh what a lovely chatty morning! 

Belle - Thinking of you hun and   with all my might that you have happy news. You know we are all here for you whatever happens.  

Lolli - So pleased you have had a couple of better nights - as you say, not perfect, but a step in the right direction with your gorgeous gorgeous girl.  

Zoe - No work? Oh well, plenty of chatter then!!   Glad your DH is getting his testing done, these things can't be left - expecially is they are making him cranky - we can't have that!!  

Ale - Sending you big  . I am gutted for you as I know the timing of this tx was key for you and DH - have you explained to the clinic the complications this causes? What will happen now? 
Please don't ever suffer in silence hun - you can share with us anytime, any day.  

Mrs R - Shame to miss out on E's swimming - but needs must. I really hope this is a successful cycle for you - goodness knows you deserve it  

Faith - All sounding very good for you hun!  

KT - How was the christening yesterday - beautiful weather. Erm yesterday, I did some more 'sorting' indoors, we headed into town for a bit of a mooch around the shops and to pick up some clothes I ordered in New Look and Next, then we spent the arvo at my sisters - lots of chatter about the four of us maybe having a last minute break away in May, but i'm not entirely sure it's gonna happen. We have a lot of expenditure going on and not sure we can stretch to it - even a late deal - but we shall see. Would be nice to get some   on my skin. Just not the best timing.  

Angel - Cheeky DH making a mess   Sure he enjoyed himself at the time!! 
You asked about my hair - well I am aiming to get back to the blonde I used to be.. ish. Trying to do it without bleach as it's just too harsh, and especially as I want to grow my hair so want it to be in better condition really. This was kind of to get a base and then we can start building up to a more creamy platinum shade I think. 
Anyway I'm slowly getting used to the yellowy shade!!   It's only hair - it's no biggy!


----------



## Faithope

*Ale*  O hun, that is so not nice  I feel for you xx

*lollipops* Is it OK to  at the fact that DB tries to crawl out of the bed  Ah bless her 

*zoe* No work to do at work, do you want my job 

*dial* What is your natural colour? I am very boring, I have only ever dyed my hair once  with one of those Live colours, red, when I was in my 20's 

I am missing work but I am so glad it's for a great reason  I text my boss yesterday to forewarn her I wouldn't be in and that I would officaly ring in today as I am required to do. I rang and she was in a meeting  I bumped into my class teacher in town so told her then but she said she thought I would be off as I have been texting her how I have been feeling.

We have a man from the council coming on next Thursday to check both mine and my mums, once that is signed off, we have our rent accounts checked and then we get to sign the swap 

On Wednesday we have a removal company coming to look at the flat and house to price the job up. My brother in Law bless him offered to get a white van and do the two moves  his idea was to move our bedroom stuff out, take it to mums, dump it in the living room, get my mums bedroom empty then put our bedroom stuff in..that would take all day and theres 10 rooms in total to move, would take weeks  bless him. We said we want the removals to do it to take the stress away (ish) but would love his help with moving as I will be just on tea duty 

As long as all goes OK with this pregnancy, I get what I have always wanted for DS-a home with a garden and the ability to decorate a nursery


----------



## dialadink

Faith - My natural colour is the root colour you can see in my avatar pic. It's a darker shade of blonde - sort of mousy blonde I guess. I have always dyed my hair since I was about 16 varying shades of blonde. I did have some purple pieces in there once, and I went a sort of dark plum/aubergine bob once too, but it just didn't look like me - sadly that was the year we got married, so in our wedding pics there is a very faded out version if that... doesn't look like me at all.  
Sounds like its all go with the move etc. deffo get removal people - it makes life sooo much easier. 
I wouldn't worry about work though, just look after yourself and your precious cargo.   Don't need any stresses or strains.


----------



## zoe25

faith, definitely sounds easier getting removal people, and as for the job, I'd love any job that was challenging and fulfilling, my job on a good day is now neither of these unfortunately!

classic example just happened, line manager came up bearing in mind I have nothing in my calendar, asked about a report that I told her was finished last week and then said that someone in our team might ask me to help print some other reports    you mean it's REALLY hard pressing print on a computer    meanwhile I have finished Archie's thank you cards and am starting to get really peeved about this lack of work while I am paying someone else to play with my baby  rant over....now what can I have for pudding after my exciting soup   (have to laugh or go doolally!)


----------



## Faithope

*zoe*  O dear, I guess when you put it like that, it does take the pee  I haven't even thought about finances once I leave work, was just concentrating on getting that BFP.. I have many months to worry about that. For now, I need to grow our baby 

*dial* Ah ok, I like your hair  I am having mine cut this evening, nothing new, just a trim, as always 

I feel sick, am told that it eases if you eat something, I ate a croissant and had a glass of orange juice, don't feel like anything and the sickness is reassuring  DH offered me a Yum Yum last night and I never say no, last night I did and DH's face was a picture


----------



## zoe25

faith, aaah don't be thinking finances for a LONG time, definitely just time to look after your busy body......crackerbread I used to live off by the way, probably every couple of hours, used to force myself half the time as I never fancied eating as I felt ill but it really did help, not like a switch but after a while I would realise I felt a little less rubbish


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - must send you demented doing nothing all day! How's Archie these days? Have you stopped breastfeeding now? X
Faith - ginger biscuits work wonders! x


----------



## BathBelle

Bad news from me I'm afraid. No further growth from last week. Told to stop all meds and wait for mc   The fertility nurse advised against an erpc but I'm still suffering with really bad morning (well all day) sickness so we'll see how I feel in a couple of days


----------



## Ale40

*Belle* - I am really sorry


----------



## zoe25

belle, I am so so sorry  , nothing I can say will ease your pain but we are all here for you with plenty of virtual hugs and support anytime      do what is best for you and ignore the nurse if need be, only you can make such a hard choice, no mc is a good experience but I personally found the natural mc exceedingly hard. Big big    belle


----------



## dialadink

Belle - I know there are no words, but I am so sorry.   It's heartbreaking. 
I was just like you, and still suffering the effects of the hormones making me 'feel' pg. The MS and nausea is so cruel. I wish I could do or say something to ease your pain, but I know there is nothing. I am so sorry that you have had to go through this.  
Take care of yourself hun xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, I'm sorry, I really am.  It's so not fair   .  I opted for an ERPC both times as I couldn't face an indefinite period of still being sick etc and I just wanted to move on.  Here for you if you need to talk   


Ale, I am gutted that your tx has been cancelled!    Will you still go to Brasil when you planned?


----------



## Ale40

Sorry for the "me" day here everyone...

*Faith, Zoe, Mrs Rock * - thank you  

We are cycling this month - at the end of it...

I called the clinic to let on Saturday, to let them know AF arrived; they called me back (unusually quickly) saying our tx was cancelled for this month because they are too busy - regardless our being in the April list. We would likely to have it on July. I emailed our consultant about it. He solved the issue by putting me on progynova (estrogen) until 29 April, allowing us to use this cycle for the ICSI and starting with scans and all when the clinic isn't so busy. But that was confirmed over the phone by sensationally rude nurse (the one who called us before), probably fuming about my interference

Now I few as if I have a "hungover". That sucked all today's energy. I think I will off to bet once I hit home...

Did we really need this?


----------



## Mrs Rock

No, you certainly didn't need any of that crap Ale but  - RESULT!  Well done you for getting them to change it!  That is a big achievement as these clinics can be pretty hard to convince once they say they can't do somehting.  Good for you honey


----------



## Angel10

Belle - Darling I am so so very sorry    there really are no words other than we are all here for you hunni


----------



## Faithope

*bathbelle*   I am so very sorry, I really am  We have to go through so much to get there and then to have it snatched away is just cruel  Go with your heart hun, you know whats best for you xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Belle - I am truly sorry    massive hugs to you. Nothing I can say right now will help. Please do what your most comfortable to do Hun. I am so very sorry


----------



## zoe25

ale, nor surprised today has exhausted you but im so pleased with the outcome that you can cycle at the end of the month...now that was time well spent emailing your consultant  

belle,


----------



## zoe25

lolli, yes work is completely doing my head in its stupid as i know everyone else has got loads to do!! as for archie he is lush (apart from the going to sleep bit which can be tricky!) he is learning new things constantly and the excitement on his face when he does is the best! ive stopped breastfeeding him throught the day and he didnt seem bothered in the least, not too bothered with cows milk but is slowly drinking a bit more, i still feed him before bed, through the night  and first thing in the morning and i like doing them  how is db apart from the minor sleeping thing   x


----------



## lollipops

Pleased your getting to cycle this month afterall ALE. What a stressful day its been for you  


Zoe - I must admit I'm relieved to hear your still feeding Archie through the night too! I am sick of everyone telling me not to feed DB at night, but to be honest its easier to just give her milk and hope she sleeps than to have her awake even more through the night. Can't believe Archie is a whole year old! how mad is that? Doesn't seem 5 minutes ago you were pregnant! Looking forward to seeing your lush little man on sat !  


How's everyone else? 

X


----------



## pray4a+

Belle - I am so sorry, no words just lots of virtual       take care of yourself


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!

Belle-   I'm so so sorry sweetheart,  As always massive kt cuddles for you  

Ale- oh poppet what a blow to have tx cancelled   I'm absolutely discussed that the clinic can actually do that!!!! And as for the rude nurse   well done for bypassing her and actually getting somewhere  

Sorry I missed so much chatter yesterday, we popped to lakeside and tesco, got back at 3pm and promptly started throwing up every 10 mins  feel better this morning thank goodness!


----------



## Faithope

All my symptoms have stopped, I am so scared, I only ever get to this stage and it stops, too scared to go to the loo


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- oh hunny big   don't give up hope sweetie


----------



## Angel10

Faith - really feeling for you hun - please do try to stay positive   

KT - oh poor you being sick - do you think it was something you ate hunny? big hugs from me     

Ale - hun, only just saw that your tx has been cancelled    that must be a big blow with coming so far my lovely - what a nightmare   

Love to all - not feeling to good myself this morning, am off to see Wayne at 10 - hoping he can bring back the old Angel again


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- morning poppet   I don't think it was something I ate, I've eaten the same as the boys except for a cup of tea   Dh went off to work saying he felt sick   sorry you're not feeling like yourself Hun, anything we can help with? Hope Wayne can work his magic for you


----------



## Faithope

*KT*  Sorry hun, so wrapped up in me  Glad you feel better this morning 

*Angel*  for you too, I notice when you aren't yourself, even through here  I hope Wayne is a help tonight 

Hi everyone else, sorry for my breakdown, I need to get a grip.


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, poor you being ill yesterday! glad you seem to be better today, can't have a poorly kt   

faithope, hope you are feeling more reassured after your hpt, it must be such a scary time for you   

angel, how did you go with the lovely Wayne?? hope he helped   

belle, extra     

morning everyone else, we have the joy of gale force winds outside and I had to go to a building next door trying to walk over without getting blown over, bet I was a right sight


----------



## doddyclaire

Belle - I am so so sorry sweetheart  I had really hoped that the news yesterday would be better. You will do what you think is right in terms of the ERPC, huge gentle squuezes from me 

Ale - Oh my goodness, what a palaver! Glad you got it sorted in the end, and a trip to Brazil to look forward to as well!!

KT - Hope you really are feeling better this morning, plenty of small sips of water for you and (boring) dry toast. There are so many bugs about atthe moment  

Zoe - I'm not surprised you're a bit  when you've nothing to do but you could be elsewhere with the gorgeous Archie, I would not be happy either!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Sorry for my lack of attendance, I completely lost yesterday, in fact I lost Sunday night from around 10pm onwards, have no idea at all about getting home, only woke up whilst I was being sick in bed , and then spent all of yesterday morning being ill as well - sadly for me, no virus, just far too much booze, you'd think I know better hey 
Anyway feeling better today, just as well as I neeeeeeed to be fighting fit for this special weekend!!
Good news is that even though i'm out with work Friday night, I *WILL* be driving, so should be tiptop for picking up Angel at 7.30 am!!!


----------



## zoe25

doddy,    to your birthday antics although not liking the waking up to being sick in bed - yak! glad to hear you will be lovely and well for saturday though, can't wait


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Faith- no need to apologies! You're going through a stressful time poppet  

Zoe- morning sweetness!  

Doddy- oh dear! Good night then!!  Not good being sick in bed though   having said that, I'm sure many of us have been there!  

Well dh is coming home early from work so he must be feeling poorly   and Harrison has just been sick, although you'd never know as he's being his crazy usual self


----------



## dialadink

Kt - hope u have made a full recovery Hun   sounds lik the bug is doing the rounds in your house...  

Angel - did Wayne work his magic for u?  

Doddy - oh dear, sounds like someone raided the drinkypoos a little too much! Well if u can't do it or your birthday, when can u? Glad u r better though. How are th headaches? Any sign of an appt? Xx

Faith - hope u r feeling a bit better  

Zoe - any plans for tomorrow? Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- evening sweetness! How are you my lovely?   busy day?   I'm good thanks, just hope this bug does one by the weekend!


----------



## dialadink

Not busy - all a bit quiet this week.  

What happened about the frock u were showing your MIL?

Very true, u need to get rid of the lurgies quick smart. How are your 3 now?  


Sad news today from an FF on ** and it has really upset me. You know when you literally 'feel' sadness for someone. It's a real physical heartache. It reduced me to tears at my desk.   life can be so cruel.


----------



## lollipops

Hi all,

I'm reading but struggling to post. DB hysterical tonight with teething.

Kt - oh no!! So much going round, couple of my nct friends have got it....im hoping we stay clear of it too. Get better soonx


Doddy - had to laugh at waking up being sick in bed! lol . Nothing worse is there, and hate not remembering bits of a night out too. Still your allowed a huge blow out on ya birthday!  


I've got to go girls, someone's really not happy tonight. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- oh sweetheart   I completely understand that pain darlin' I've had it so many times feeling others pain   especially on here    huge   poppet 
As for my 3, it's not looking good, I think I may be in for a rough night   and the dress, well, I'm just taking a last look at some others, my friend took me to tkmaxx (I hate the place!) and made me try on some dresses that I wouldn't normally, was good really as it gave me some ideas  

Lolli- oh I hope you all manage to swerve the bug! Good luck tonight sweetie, hope you get some rest


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Kt, I hate tkmaxx too - it always seems like chaos and I can never find anything. I hope your night wasn't as bad as you were anticipating and you are all feeling today   

Lolli, Hope DB's teething wasn't too bad last night    Poor thing she really does suffer.

Dial,   I think we have a very strong connection with friends we make on here because we understand the heartache of IF so when someone has bad news it affects us more so than it probably ordinarily would.  

Zoe, It must be so frustrating having no work   Can you look for a transfer to another department? or have a word with your bosses boss? 

Claire, I was getting quite worried about you when you said you didn't have a hangover on Sunday   I'm pleased that normal business has now been resumed  

Angel,   Hope Wayne could do his magic  

Faith, I know its really difficult but please try not to worry about lack or presence of symptoms. This truly is your time BELIEVE  

Ale, Pleased you managed to get tx sorted  

Mrs Rock, How are you feeling?    

Pray, I think you were asking about teething products the other day (I think it was you sorry if it wasn't and just ignore me  ). I previously used nelsons granules and detinox gel. Rarely use anything now as new teeth don't seem to bother his gums. Ed suffers the other end and gets awful nappy rash when a new tooth is about to pop through.    

Hi to Jack and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - Looks as though the MC is imminent. Bad cramps and dizziness and a slight bleed this morning   I'm pleased that it looks as though it is going to be soon as it takes away the worry/decision of whether to have a natural, medicated or erpc.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- morning poppet   I'm so sorry you are having to go through this   all I can do is send you bucket loads of love and hugs


----------



## lollipops

Dial - hugs to you,the worlds a horrible place sometimes. I've cried tears for so many of my FF friends here, lifestyle too cruel to the people who least deserve it  


Belle - oh hun, I'm so sorry your having to go through this. Give your boy a big cuddle   


Kt - what a nightmare with you all having the lurgy. How was last night? x

Angel - talk to us hun, we are all here for you. hope Wayne has helped  


My home internet is down so I can't go online other than on my phone but last time i used my phone network to go online i had a massive bill through, so I'm rationing my internet usage today until my home wifi is back working x


----------



## BathBelle

I've just lost the pregnancy   Didn't know what to do with it so I've put it in a wee sample pot. It didn't seem right to flush it down the loo. May bury it in the garden   I didn't know what I was expecting to see, but it certainly wasn't what I was expecting to see iykwim


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh belle my darling   I'm so sorry   is your dh with you poppet?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle you poor thing   I hope you aren't in a lot of pain.  Your clinic might offer to do genetic testing if that's what you wanted, (you may not think there's any need), I would give them a call for advice.


----------



## lollipops

Oh belle - you poor love   im so very sorry   i cant imagine how your feeling


----------



## Martha Moo

Belle

   so sorry sweetheart x x

Faith        

KT lots of nasty bugs going about hope you and the boys (and DH) are all ok now

Lolli how is DB this morning   

Stacey lovely to see you back posting hun

 to all B&B's

Donna


----------



## Angel10

Belle - oh my darling      I really dont know what to say, wish I could be with you right now


----------



## BathBelle

Thanks for the hugs girls  

Kt, No DH at work. It's his busiest time of year as year end was a couple of weeks ago so hes finalising the accounts   I phoned him to let him know though so he said he'll be home as soon as he can.

Mrs Rock, I always thought that my problem was getting pregnant and the previous mc was just bad luck, but given I've now lost 2 of 3 pregnancies we did think about having genetic testing done on this mc. We've decided though that we will use our remaining frosties but have no more fresh cycles so I think the testing isn't really worth the expense. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle yes I can see the logic.  For what it's worth I have lost 2 out of 3 pregnancies as well and our genetic tests showed no genetic problem.  So there's no reason to think there is one for you either I guess.  I'm really so sorry you are going through this


----------



## dialadink

Belle - sending you so much love and cyber hugs. Please know you are definitely not entirely alone as you have us.   My   truly goes out to you and DH.  
You could maybe call your local EPAU as they may have some suggestions for you on what to do now, if you wanted their advice. They may potentially offer the genetic testing from this mc on the NHS, then if anything shows up you would get your karyotype on the NHS too. Take lots of care of yourself hun and try to rest up.   xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- I hope dh gets home soon poppet   I know you have you little boy for cuddles but you need your big one too   lots of love


----------



## jack12

thinking of you belle n sending love n hugs at this awful time xxxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Belle - my heart breaks for you, so so sad to go through this   Hope DH is home soon for uber cuddles   xxx

Dial - Hugs to you too sweetie, life just isn't fair sometimes    Thanks for asking, but no sign of the apt, am gonna have to chase - again....

Girls -


----------



## Ale40

*Belle* - Just saw your post now   Lots of love your way


----------



## Faithope

*Bathbelle*  Have PM'd you  xxxx

 to all xxx


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs 

*Doddy * - Wow, now that was a hell of a proper celebration! I haven't god that drunk in almost two decades - boy, I am sad... 

*Kt* - Hope your three man get well soon! How are you feeling?

*dialadink* - Totally understand how you feel . How could you possbibly detach yourself from such things? We can't. 

*Zoe* - Belle's idea of transfer sounds good - any chance of having that?

*lollipops* - Best of luck tonight hun. I hope and pray for some sleeping progress 

*Faithope, pray, jack, stacey, and everybody else * - big hello 

*Mrs Rock * - Yes, we're going to Brasil. I could not postpone it any more - my Mum wans't asking any more if we had booked the flighs - she was already asking for the dates. We'll be off from June 15, leaving plenty of time for the tx... Really, really hope to be breaking some family-growing news to her while there... she'll go looppy

afm - a bit of good news. Just paid for the meds, with a whoopping GBP 500 discount! My prescription included Clexane injections. However, I got confirmed that due to stroke and trombophilia history I can get those from my hematologist at Guy's, which dropped our med bill to GBP 950. Now we just need to ask our consultant about the extra shot of HCG after ET and about embryo glue. Let's see what he thinks of these two...

Love,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls, 

Thank you for all of your kind words, messages and virtual hugs. They mean a lot.  

Ale, fab news on the clexane. An extra £500 to spend on the baby  

I have just passed what looks as if it could be another sac   It is much smaller than the first one, just a few millimetres, and isn't intact but it looks like the same type of tissue    I'm thinking of going to the epac tomorrow (they are open 8-9am) so I will take it with me and see what they say.

xxx


----------



## Ale40

*Belle* -  If you can, please go to the epau early in the morning. Hopefully they'll be able to carry out at least a caryotype, or refer to the specialist dr\centre for that.


----------



## dialadink

Hi Belle, 

When I had my medicated MC in hosp they took everything I passed and said all seemed to be there. From what I saw I didn't imagine there could possibly be more, but there was, and the second lot was about half the size of the first. Several hours later I had something similar to what you have described, and also the day after that I was still passing all kinds of 'tissue' as opposed to blood or clots as I had expected.

Anyway, I think going to the EPAU would be a good idea, if nothing else you need to ensure that (and I hate saying this, but it's how the hosp describe it) it is a complete miscarriage.  

This is a truly awful time for you, I just wish I could come and give you a proper hug.  

Is DH home now? 

xxxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Thanks Dial   Yes DH came home at 3:30.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls  

Lolli- is your Internet back up and running yet Hun? Last night wasn't as bad as I expected, H ended up sleeping with me   not sure what's going to happen tonight as H is better but not 100% and S has got it now too, we'll just have to see! At least it'll all be gone by the weekend! How was your night? 

Donna- hello! Thanks, I'm just glad we weren't all sick at the same time!  

Belle- huge   glad dh got home a bit early, now loads of hugs   take care of each other  

Ale- yay for your good news! Reeeesult! I'm ok thans Hun, can't eat much as I've just found out   which is not  a bad thing   little and often is the way to go I think  

Hi everyone else   early night for me, I'm cream crackered!  

Sweet dreams my lovelies! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning girls

Belle, let us know how you are today   


KT sorry you have got a sicky bug, not nice!  How was the night, are the boys still ill with it?



Ale great news on the discount for the meds!  Clexane is expensive, I am on it right now for the FET.  


Well I had a bit of a    day yesterday.  I had a routine appointment for my thyroid, but instead of saying "Stay on the same medication, see you again in a year" as I expected, the consultant had read my whole medical file including all about the nerve pain in my legs and the earth shattering headache that put me in hospital for a week at 15 weeks pregnant, and the infertility of course, and reckons there's a chance that all of this and the underactive thyroid could possibly be explained by an underlying autoimmune condition ie where the white blood cells in the body attack the body instead of just attacking infection the way they're meant to.  So I am having about 25 new blood tests for different things and if they show anything I'll be referred to a rheumatologist.  I was completely shocked and don't know what to think!  It may not be the case so I'm not too worried I suppose, I just don't know whether to hope the blood tests show nothing, or to hope that they do show something as then apparently I could be treated   


And in other news, I know it's early (OTD is Monday) but I don't feel the slightest bit pregnant and I usually would have an inkling by now, so I think I'll be chalking this one up and ringing Guys about a fresh cycle next week   .  Ah well.


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

Belle - I am thinking of you my lovely     

KT - How is everything in the poorly household today hun? all getting better I hope   

Dial -   for all you have been through and for being able to share it   

Mrs R - hows the 2ww going hun?     

Doddy - grrrrr to not getting that appointment yet     

Lolli - you alright sweetheart?   

Ale - bonus on the discount for drugs but sooooooo much to think about, it would send me    

 to everyone


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - Bloody hell love - thats a lot of blood tests and a whole lot to take in     - try and stay positive about OTD hun


----------



## Ale40

Morning everyone 

*Belle * -  Thinking of you. Let us know how things are, whenever you feel like...


----------



## dialadink

Morning B&B's. 

We sure have taken a battering on the roller coaster of late haven't we? Group  

Belle - Been thinking of you this morning. Hope you made it to the EPU. Please let us know how you are whenever you feel up to it.  

Ale - How are you hun? Counting the days now I bet!  

Angel - Are you feeling better? Was Wayne able to perk you up a bit?  

Mrs R - Now now missy - remember the advice we all gave Faith - no two pregnancies are the same so just you hold onto that hope. I can however totally understand the other part of you that feels you just know, and often we do this protection thing to gear ourselves up in case it is bad news. You really are doing well getting through the wait though! High five!  
As for all the autoimmune testing that's a huge ole can of worms isn't it? Interesting though if there is something in it - oh wouldn't it be wonderful if they could solve everything for you? Also, a bit annoying if they haven't done much to diagnose you properly before now too though. 
Anyway, meant to ask you the other day, what meds are you on for this cycle? xx

KT - Is everyone making a good recovery at lurgyville?   Hope so poppet - not nice for you all to get poorly - as you said though, good job it wasn't all of you at the same time.  

Doddy - What a pain in the   about that appt - deffo chase them as I am sure you are supposed to receive an appt within 6 weeks and they see you within 12 or something, I reckon something might have gone amiss... How is your head anyway?   

'cor it sure is blowy today. I gave up trying to keep my stupid hair out of my face in the end!  
Just starting to wite my 'to do' 'to buy' and 'to pack' lists... me thinks I have a lot of getting organised to do! Oopsie!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!  

definitely group  

belle,    hope today isn't as bad a yesterday, you are going through something no one should have to go through  

dial, get you and your lists, kt has been rubbing of on you   (   for the ff sadness)

doddy, def rubbish about you having no appointment, ooooooooo! flaming hospitals   

mrs rock, great big      for you, who knows what monday will show, fingers and toes crossed for you. ps love all you tooth marked veg   wow! to all your tests, well at least they are being thorough, and bonus if all the tests help you; just ANOTHER wait and see  

kt, how is everyone today, must seem neverending for you  

angel, how are you doing??  

lolli, any sleep for you last night?  , doesn't feel like I did but what can you do  

ale, oooh good news on the 500 saving, always helpful!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial, I am on Clexane and aspirin to ensure good blood flow to the uterus, and Gestone for progesterone support.  I wanted cyclogest as gestone seriously kills to inject but the clinic didn't agree.  And ritodrine to prevent uterine muscle contractions, which I keep forgetting to take, I don't think it does much anyway so I don't worry too much about it.  


Zoe yes there are little teeth marks in all my salad and fruit!  I have to make sure to put all the cleaning products etc at the far end of the trolley as she just helps herself to everything that's within reach.


Been to the toddler group at Monkey Music for the first time today.  The older children there seem so big and grown up, not really babies at all!  E enjoyed it though she did spoil the "Where is Monkey" song, the teacher has to sing this whole song about where is Monkey hiding? etc etc before 'finding' Monkey at the end, but E had spotted Monkey herself and spent the whole song pointing and going "Eeee! EEEE!" to show her where it was


----------



## zoe25

Mrs Rock said:


> E had spotted Monkey herself and spent the whole song pointing and going "Eeee! EEEE!" to show her where it was


     love it!

so far archie seems to favour trying to poke holes in the bread and anything in a bag   he still finds being in the actual trolley seat a novelty as he was in the baby seat bit for ages and half the time just in my baby carrier


----------



## dialadink

Hello Zoe - Ahh little legs sounds like he is such a character - can't wait to see you both. Should be able to have a proper catch up this time too!  

Mrs R - Ah, where did you get your gestone from? I have a px for that but they didn't have it in the pharmacy at Barts and I wasn't too keen as I knew it would be a faff and literally a pain in the   with the potential of going on for three months!! so I ended up with double dose crinone instead  You must feel like a pin cushion what with the delightful clexane too. Hope it proves to be worth all the jabbing on OTD.  

Been mega busy this arvo at work - and off for a bit of a family conference / attack on my dad tonight, so might not speak til tomoz! Luff u all millions and squillions.


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Ooh family conference, hope thats not too stressy   One more day at work!!! 

Mrs R - Love that E was eeeeeee'ing at the monkey!!  LOL!!  Cracked me up with a mental image that did!  Hang in there hun, you're doing well 

Zoe - I too cant wait for proper catch up with you at the weekend, and everyone else of course too 

Bugger - sorry gotta dash!!  Work is a bit non-stop  

Love to all xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Still away but just wanted to send Belle a huge   so sorry you are going through this hunni. Take care of you just now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi all! 

Sorry I've not been here much, both the boys have had/got the bug   just when I think they've turned the corner to getting better there's more sick   really hoping to have seen the last of it today! 

Anyway, huge   for everyone


----------



## lollipops

Oh no katy  poor boys & poor you   this is going to sound like I'm a super uptight mummy but do you mind if i keep DB away on saturday. She WiLL catch it !   Honestly, if theres a bug, cold or anything she will be the first to catch it   I can have her home to say hello to everyone then lee can take her out, I don't think I can bare another sickness bug from her, she's had 3 already this year, bloody sickly child! 

I hope your boys get better fast hun, nothing worse than 1 baby with a sickness bug...never mind two. Huge hugs for you. X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I was wondering if we should come at all, don't want anyone getting sick


----------



## lollipops

Kt - how were the boys last night? I really want u to come!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

There's not been anymore sickness (yet   )  they both woke at 4 but that's not unusual really   just going to go and have breakfast now so...


----------



## lollipops

Poor bubbas. I suppose the usual rule would be 48hrs after last sickness. BUT I'm sure us ladies are ok with risking it!!! As long as you feel the boys are up to it? I just don't want DB to get it, things are rough enough with her at the minute without more sickness, but lee was going to take her out in the afternoon anyway as she won't nap in the house with all us lot chattering away   typical these things happen at the worst possible timing. 


Are you stopping their milk and food and just offering water with diorilyte ? DB has had this bug 3x and each time I had to stop all food and milk to finally rid it. Horrible sickness bugs going round at the minute, poor babies


----------



## dialadink

Oooh only just seen all this talk of poorly sickness again and possibilities of not going and not mixing and all sorts... argh!  Me no likey poorly sicky feeling little people - that just wont do - poor bubbas. 

Really really hope you do make it KT. We would really really really  

Lolli - As long as we can have a   with DB and DH that's what counts - then we get you all to ourselves... mwahhahaha!! **evil cackle**


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- have sent you a pm darlin' got a friend coming round in bit so will check back with you in a while


----------



## lollipops

Don't worry Katy, I've pm'd you back. Just get your cute little bubbas round here! Ill sort out DB


----------



## Angel10

YAYYYYY     - does that mean I can pack my bag now


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

Not posting a lot because I have my sister and my nephew staying until Sunday so busy getting out and about    It's taking my mind off things at least.  Just been to the Aquarium on the South Bank - is huge and great fun for E.  Mind you it'd need to be huge to justify the prices they charge!! Ahem!!

Dial, I got Gestone from John Bell and Croyden, the pharmacy on Wimpole Street behind the Debenhams on Oxford Street.  They and the Welbeck Pharmacy keep all the IVF drugs in as there are so many fertility clinics in the area.

Well!  I have just made an appointment to see a consultant back at Guys to discuss a new cycle.  First one I could get was 20 May but it is with the Dr I prefer to see so that's good.  


Hope you girls have a lovely time meeting up


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - did I miss something? I didnt realise this cycle was over hun


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - you ok? I hope you haven't given up on this cycle, lots of


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you for the concern Lolli, and no don't worry you didn't miss anything Angel, it's just I am really sure it will be a BFN on Monday and it really helps me to have plan B ready to go, it's just how I cope.  I am fine as long as I can move on


----------



## zoe25

fingers and toes crossed that you don't need plan B mrs rock (but I have been the same, self preservation and all that   )


----------



## BathBelle

Mrs Rock, Hope you get to cancel that appointment    

Have a lovely time tomorrow girls. I did think about driving up with Ed but I'm still bleeding heavily so think its a no-go really  

Phoned the epac yesterday morning but they told me to go to a&e if I felt unwell. Guess there's not really much they can do. DH took the day off yesterday to look after Ed and I slept most of the day. Ed is at nursery today so I've had another lazy day. I'm still in my pj's   The Gp is phoning me this evening, I'm hoping he'll sign me off work next week and I'll also ask about mc and genetic tests on the embryo, although I suspect they won't do them and just put it down to bad luck


----------



## zoe25

would have been lovely to see you and meet Ed but definitely sounds like you need time and rest, pleased you are having some lazy days and hope you get signed off for next week, big big


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R -   to you honey. I hope you don't need to go for a fresh cycle, but i understand your plan B theory too.   
We have our genetic counselling next week and then we should know if we are definitely being referred to guys for PGD - doubt it would be as quick as being seen in may though. 
xx

Angel -  Are you not packed yet?   Were you not gonna come if Katy didn't go?   

Belle - Hope the bleed eases for you soon sweetheart. I think PJ's and chocolate whilst lazing around is the only suggestion I have. GP should sign you off. 
I couldn't get any testing advice from my GP - they just don't seem to know enough about it - I had to get referred for rc mc and go from there. Was really hoping your EPAC would help.


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - I completely understand the need to have a plan in place ready, but I hope with all my heart you won't need it hun, enjoy your weekend with famalam xxx

Belle - Crikey - I think I would be a little worried if you tried to travel up, your bosy so needs some rest now sweetheart, so you just stay in your pjs for as long as you need    Hope the GP can sign you off, i;m sure they will xx

Angel - err...yess missus, are you NOT packed??!  My bag has been ready since last night  I am a tad     about ROAD TRIPPPPPPPPP

Dial - Did I mention I got Percy Pigs?!  

Lolli - Are you ready for the invasion??!  Cannot wait to see you again, and Miss DB and also Alfie!!!  Oh and the DH too I guess


----------



## lollipops

Belle- I'm sure gp will sign you off Hun, you need some time    and here's some more   




MrsR- I am hoping you won't need to go to any follow up, here's some     . It's such a roller coaster isn't it   


Doddy- road trip indeed!!!!    So looking forward to catching up with ya'll


----------



## zoe25

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo percy pigs          jealous!


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - as it's you we'll save you one... only ONE though!


----------



## zoe25

just hope the cake and chocolate stuff (which is quite easy to pop in the mouth while driving!) make it


----------



## doddyclaire

I can hear them calling me from the bag - can you??

They're saying "Claire - eat us eaaat ussssss oink oink"!!  LOL

OMG I am soooooo tempted but I am trying hard to resist!!


----------



## zoe25

well done claire (think I can hear them too  ) good job I had no treats sitting here at work because I can tell you 100% they would have been eaten by now    - cack day but I'm off in 10 minutes, going to walk the dogs with Archie is his super duper trike (thank you again for the tip kt  )


----------



## zoe25

in case I forget to say later on (highly possible!) I'll give you a text in the morning when I leave lolli    EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## doddyclaire

And a SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE from me


----------



## lollipops

No probs zoe - just take your time travelling x


Infact all of you travel safely x


My house is the one immediately after the telephone box , as your driving up allestree lane its on the right. Opposite my house is a hairdressers. I will move mine and lees car off the drive, so 2 cars should fit on ok. 

See you all tomorrow x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Mrsrock-     that you're wrong my lovely, but I understand   sounds like you had a lovely time at the aquarium, would love to take the boys there when they're older, for now it will be the sealift centre   have a lovely weekend! 

Belle-   so pleased you've been resting up poppet, just what the dr ordered   take care of you and hope you get to have a few more pj days    

Doddy, angel, dial, Zoe, and lolli...see you all soon!  

Oh I hope I've got everything  

Big love to everyone!


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

hope everyone slept well, archie must have been excited as he couldn't get back to sleep fora while after his feed  

Belle, how did it go with your gp? Hope you get more time to rest x x

Yikes!! Better go have a creature covered in porridge and I do mean covered  

Seesome of you soon


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - me and you can be tired together. I had a pants night too!   


Hope the ladies traveling to mine drive safely. 


Big hello to everyone else. Sun is shining here, hope it is where you are too  x


----------



## dialadink

Morning all! 

Lolli - thank you and DH so so much for having us all. Was lively to see u, meet lee and of most all have lovely squeezes with gorgeous DB,  

Zoe - Archie's little character is just how I imagined him to be - little handsome head banger!  
So lush see u both , enjoyed it even more with your cake and chocolate thingy!  

Kt - I can hear the boys have been restless bless them. Hope u r ok in there-I didn't wanna knock Incase I woke them up even more - if that makes sense.... Xx

Doddy - stop snoring! Lol   just kidding! From ow on I might call u my roomy!  

Angel - I'm laying here wondering if u have your ear plugs in  

Mrs r - how ru? How ru feeling about Monday? With u every step of the way sweety! X

Belle - hope u r doing ok and that dh and ed r taking care of u. Have been thinking of u  

Pray - how's the holiday with the in laws?   Are u getting a base tan ready for oz?   were j & j good during the flight Xx

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned. 

Been awake since just before 4. Think I'm missing my bed, and my boys ( and girl) 
Had a bit of an odd feeling tum. Feels a bit like trapped wind / could be an interesting car journey home!!!  
Think I better at least try to get some sleep .... Zzzzzzzzzxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Sounds as though those that went had a lovely time yesterday. Loving the ** pics. Gutted I couldn't join you this time. 

Mrs Rock,   you have good news in the morning. 

Been signed off sick next week and gp agreed to refer me for MC tests despite only having had 2 MCs. He seemed surprised that I had been paying privately for tx   I had to explain to him how crap our pct is   so I think he felt sorry for me and agreed to the referral. Not sure if they'll actually see me though. Got my follow up on 14th May so we'll see what the consultant says too.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle that's good news about the referral.  Wondering now if that's something I should pursue myself?

Dial your post made me laugh.  Doddy were you really snoring?    Glad you girls had a fab meet up.  Loved the photos.  Sebastian and Harrison in particuar look so grown up since I saw them!  And KT I don't know what your MIL is on about as you look very slim to me.


I've done a test today and yesterday and both BFN and I actually stopped my meds last night.  I just couldn't face any more gestone and clexane injections knowing it was for no reason.  Feel disappointed but not too bad.  Feeling very positive about going back to Guys and only wish I could get on with it sooner.  It's been really nice having the family here this weekend, has taken my mind off things and cheered me up a lot


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - what can I say hun? As always I hope tomorrow will bring you a surprise hun x

Zoe - thank you so much for the cake & card, was lush, and totally fab to see you both, especially headbanger  

Lollipops - again, thanks for having us and letting us take over your house for the afternoon  

KT - I expect its not long til you can soak in the tub & snooze, hope you get a better nights sleep x

Dial - pmsl!! Snoring, not sure it was me last night  . Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight as well, cheers for being my roomy!!! And thanks again for my pressure, love ya xx

Angel - hope you got in ok!!  Thank you for my pressie too, its gone straight in the freezer!!

Belle - am so pleased your gp seems on the case for you.  Hope your recovery is coming along x

Pah, thats it for me, teddy tired eyes!! Night girls xx


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls 




MrsR - awww I really hope tomorrow test says differently        I know you think you already know the outcome but I'm so hoping it changes overnight   


Zoe- how was Archie today, hope his bruises aren't too bad today. DB conked her head today and has a lump right between the eyes    of all things to hit her head on she did it by launching into my plate I was holding !   


Doddy - you snoring , never!? Lol. God if I was sharing a room you would want to smoother me , I'm a snorer! Get yourself to beddybyes Hun   


Dial- fancy being awake at that time!    Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. Nothing quite like your own bed hey Hun   


Angel - and I'm guessing your already in bed?    If not get yourself tucked up !   


Katy- sorry to hear your boys were unsettled    not nice having no sleep at the best of times, let alone when your not in your own home. Fingers crossed they sleep better in their own beds tonight    and that you get some sleep   


Belle- I'm very pleased to read that your signed off work. I also hope something comes out of your doctors referral. Would be nice if something did. Lots of luck for the f/u too.   




Stacey - are you still with us Hun ?   




Right I have a very tired sprog tonight, she's refused to nap all day, you would think that would mean she would settle nicely and sleep, errmm no! She's so overtired that she finds it hard to switch off. But once she does I'm off to bed myself! 


Thankyou, Thankyou all for traveling to derby. Really nice to see you all and DH thinks your all top lasses ! I think he can finally see why I come on ff, and he actually said it would be nice of more men joined forums like this. 


DB loves her special aunties too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!  

Lolli- thank you so much for such a lovely day yesterday, you were absolutely a fantastic hostess   you made us so welcome and at home   little DB is as gorgeous as I knew she would be   and we got to meet the lovely Lee too!    

Dial- bet you're sleeping now Hun, bless you   lovely to see your lubbly hubby too today!  

Belle-   glad you're signed off poppet, take care of yourself sweetie  

Mrsrock- my lovely I'm sorry to rea your news hunny, big  

Doddy- bless you   you're probably zzzzzding too right now, I won't be far behind you! Big   

iPad is just about o run out of charge a bit like me, so big   to everyone and see you tomorrow!  

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning girls,
You all sounded knackered, did the fun wear you out    KT hope you got a bit more sleeplast night.  And you of course Lolli!


E is having her MMR and booster jabs today.  It was booked for May but there is now a second measles outbreak in the north east, we are going to Yorkshire for a week soon and the proximity was making me a bit nervous so I managed to get them to squeeze her in.  DH has taken the morning off work to take her but I am working at home and I think I'll end up going as well    


I haven't done a test yet, I couldn't be bothered to go and get them out when I first woke up.  I'll do one later just for confirmation.


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, so sorry your hpt yesterday and the day before were bfn and I sadly presume that there was no change today   I am gutted for you. Glad you had family visiting this weekend though to keep your body and mind busy and E must make you smile at least once and hour too    you are remarkable feeling positive about getting back to Guys, good for you, tbh I admire anyone  going for another tx after a failed one at all, I know how hard it is and in a way am pleased/ relieved that the decision for me to go for further tx has kind of been taken out of my hands...anyway I digress   !    to you,  

belle, pleased you have found a supportive gp, they may find nothing or something but worth a look especially through a gp referral   enjoy resting and not doing too uch of anything you don't want to  

so....great north road trippers.....what did I miss after I left

Archie was asleep in about 10 mins and only woke up 5 mins from home with ANOTHER desirable stinky nappy   , I take it H & S were a bit restless, hope you managed to get some sleep though kt....did you all have a lovely morning/ breakfast? did lolli manage to pop back over? when did you leave?  I neeeeeed to know these things    funny how a weekend away knackers you out so much, I'm always shattered after our southern meet up and was pooped yesterday and still am today, not really helped by a chatter box awake for the day at 5.30 and then ready for nap just as I was dropping him off at the childminder's  

love all the photo's on **, all of mine were rubbish apart from the boys tormenting poor nessa through the window  

I know I kept banging on about it but when I showed dh a picture of H and S he couldn't believe they were 3 weeks older than archie with archie only having his little layer of fluffy hair   and then my mum spied the photo's and neeeeded to know who was who and liked the shot where lolli's dh snuck in the photo in the mirror   how much did archie like having his lunch next to that mirror, such a funny boy   

you were awake early dial, loving that fact you now have had a ff roomy  

can't see any of archie's bruises now, the loon, it was like he was aiming for everything to "test" his head with , even this morning he was sitting against the wall and tried bumping his head against the wall, looking at me as if to say "I'm just testing mummy, see what it feels like!"   

well back to reality, back at work and AGAIN, no work and no money so can't/ shouldn't shop   

what to do, what to do.......

hello to everyone, hope you all had pleasant weekends, and a special hello to any of our lovely lurkers   


just seen your post mrs rock, oooh hadn't heard about the ne measles breakout.......hmm archie should be getting his soon shouldn't he?? good luck with E's jabs


----------



## zoe25

oh and it's my wedding anniversary today and dh forgot! knew he would but he doesn't seem to get the point that I don't want a card that he buys today after forgetting, just leave it and remember a card or at least say it next year


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well now I'll tell you what has upset me actually, I just tried to add to my signtaure and it won't let me - it's telling me it's too long    Now that is upsetting that I should have so much to say about IF


----------



## lollipops

Oh mrs R - wish I could hug you      maybe just get the test out of the way to find out one way or another    and its rubbish that you ( and other ladies) have so much pink writing in their signature. Grab little E and give her squeezes.........hope she can help ease some of your pain. And best of luck with her jabs.....horrible nasty things   




Zoe - bless Archie and his head banging     hehe, he's adorable    and he sure loves a mirror!    And how very lovely of him to provide you with a huge slinky poo to sort when you got home !    Im glad Nessa provided entertainment through the patio doors!    So funny all the boys fascinated by her! Really was a lovely day on Saturday


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning morning!!!

Mrs Rock -  I hate that nothing I can say will help, so instead i'm going to send you tons of virtual         xxx

Zoe - Happy Anniversary!!! LOL at DH, they are useless aren't they! I chuckled at headbanger at it again!! What is he like!! And ewwww to yet another stinky nappy just before home, boy that lad is full of it!!  Well.....after you left KT had her hands full getting the boys down, then we had some wine, got takeaway tea from the pub to eat in the room, more wine, and lots of chatter!! And then bed sometime near midnight I think!!!

Lolli lolli lolli - thanks again, so much for letting us all invade  Really was fab to meet Darcey & Lee, plus Nessa & Alfie!!! You have a beautiful home darlin, sorry if we left it a lot messier than when we arrived!!!

I'm with you Zoe on the tiredness thing, I zonked on the sofa around 7.30 last night I think, rudely woken by MiL phoning an hour later, but I slept like a log last night, all that drivin is tiring business 

As predicted when I got home, DF was full of all the jobs he had done  pretty much all gardening stuff which by definition is a blue job anyway, so not sure why he expected half hour in front of the pat on the back machine for that 
And back to work today, now I really do need to get my **** in gear with this event planning malarkey (and better squeeze in a few wedding bits too  )


----------



## lollipops

Doddy claire - oh these men !!! What are they like    did you give his back a firm hard pat ( slap!!!!)    and yes definitely squeeze in those wedding plans !!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Anniversary Zoe!  

I am ok ladies don't worry, I was just wallowing for a minute.  The signature thing brings up a message saying it is not allowed to be any longer than 10 lines, well my current one is already longer than 10 lines so they must have changed the settings for the site.  So I guess that means I'm not the only person with a super long signature and I should stop thinking of myself as hard done by


----------



## dialadink

Belle - Glad your GP was understanding. Will be beneficial to get the MC testing done.   xx

Mrs R - Sending you virtual   from here too. Wish none of us had anything to say on our sig's sadly we do, and some more than others  
Test when you feel ready hun. I know you feel it's juts a formality, esp after the two at the weekend.  

Zoe - Sounds like little legs' legs must be full of poop too - where does that boy get it all from?  
Lovin' him continuing the head banging on anything and everything - crackers little man!!  
 from me - naughty DH forgetting!! tut tut tut!! xx

Doddy - Ooh love a bit of event planning and organising.   Glad you slept well last night. Despite being super tired and falling asleep on the sofa, when I got to bed at about 9 I was wide awake until about midnight..   WTF? Suitably shattered today.  

Lolli - Bet your DH loved being in with the laydeez.   Bless him. He's right, there should be more men on these threads, they just don't always do well talking about these things do they? Silly, cos I think when the opportunity arises to speak to another man who's been there with the whole IVF thing they'd probably be the same as us..    

So, back to work. Lots to do, no interest (or energy) to do it. I feel totally wiped out, but actually wondering if i'm a touch under the weather too. Had a bit of a dodgy tum last night and feeling a bit snivelly today...   Here we go! Hopefully I am just a bit run down.


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - thats not good hun  Hope you're feeling better soon, hopefully some yummy lunch will perk you up!!

xx


----------



## dialadink

Roomy - That's my thought. Maybe I NEED a naughty McDonalds or something to perk me up a bit.. Mind you, I am doing a cheeky Monday night roast later (as I wasn't up to doing it last night) so maybe I should hang on for that and some much needed veggies...?


----------



## doddyclaire

Errr yeah - I hear ya but IN THE MEANTIME.......... LOL!!!  You neeeeeeeeeeed food!!  Not as if you can go all the way through to tonight on nothing is it!!
Having said that, my exciting lunch is a mug shot thai noodles thing


----------



## zoe25

minestrone soup for me, woo hoooo! (actually have some work to do too, sh!te skivvy brain dead work though   )

mrs rock, flamin' check having the limit on signatures shorted     I've had to cut mine down before too  

dial, dh knows one bloke who had gone through ivf and will always chatter about it to him but would never even consider a forum but I know they'd all find it a godsend especially through tx....boys boys boys    definitely need a nice lunch, make you feel loads better 

well no wonder all you great north road trippers are tired, up until midnight   don't know when I last stayed up THAT late, sounds a good night though  

kt, hope the gorgeous boys slept better last night, any more refluxy things??


----------



## Angel10

Morning all (just!)

Firstly just gotta thank our lovely *Lolli*, DB and DH for having us all desend on you saturday, I think DB was soooo well behaved and she is a real credit to you hun  I know that things are still very difficult but as long as you and DH are singing from the same song sheet (which I cheekily told him when leaving  ) then I truly beleive all will be good. Thank you also for keeping your beautiful Alfie out, I always feel incredibly bad when asking people to keep their pets away from me, especially as I am the guest in their home  - so please give him a special squeeze from me 

Mrs R - there are no words hun - all I can say is, we are here for you - anytime  

Belle -  Thank goodness for an understanding Dr  - much love to you 

Faith - You have been very quiet, I hope everything is ok? 

Doddy - I did laugh that your df had to share all he 'had' done over the w/end  funny creatures these men  good luck with all the planning you have on your agenda and thanks again for coming to get me and bringing me home yesterday too 

Dial - hey sweeheart - sorry to read you are feeling under the weather  maybe having a busy w/end and the prospects of friday are having an effect on your body? big hugs to you 

KT - thank you for a lovely w/end and for sharing those beautiful boys with us - just couldnt take my eyes off them - even at silly o clock in the morning  hope you have a fabulous birthday week  

Zoe - I just lovvvveee your sense of humour hun - was just fab to see you and little legs again 

My lovely dh is taking me out for lunchiepoos - it quite surpised me exactly how much I missed him this weekend - probably not a healthy thing but hey - I love my man and am proud of it 

Love to all


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial I hope you feel better........

Angel have a lovely lunch, don't forget to tell me what you had 

Well jabs are over after monumental amounts of stressing beforehand from me. Which was a pointless waste of time because she was very brave and reacted less badly than she did after her jabs at 16 weeks so I was so relieved <collapses into little heap on floor>


----------



## zoe25

angel, aaah bless him, little notes and now a nice lunch out   I sometimes find it a good reminder for us both the odd night I am away, easy to get bogged now with normal everyday stuff sometimes   

mrs rock, yikes, how exhausting for you, glad E was a trouper with the jabs, phew all done!


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

Sorry I haven't posted much-going through some emotional breakdowns here and there. Just want to say that I took the plunge and just rang the recurrent Miscarriage clinic and they are making me an appointment for the Monday clinic they run, I will be seen weekly from 13th May, providing my clinic scan shows an ongoing pregnancy. I feel better for ringing them but feel like a fraud  

Much love to you all, living in a selfish bubble at the mo so sorry no personals xxxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - Bless her, well done E!!!

Angel - Hope you have a luvly lunch - anywhere nice?

Faithope - Good for you, hopefully it will give you some reassurance


----------



## dialadink

Roomy - go through til tonight on nothing? Erm no! Tuna sarnie, crisps, and fruit for me for now!  

Angel - why a good Dh taking u to lunch. Buttering u up to never go away and leave him I reckon! Lol
U could be right about my body reacting to busyness and appt looming... Just taking its toll! Typical  

Mrs r - well done to E - what a brave pickle - but u r. Brave mummy too - remember that! She must get it from you!  

Faith - just typed u a big post, then scrapped it. Sure if u need/want the thread u know we are here.   x


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - big brave E !!! I too go into meltdown at jab time but often its far worse for us than then. What a brave poppet   


Faith - you know where we are if you need us. Not much longer till scan date then hopefully you can relax a little   


Dial - oh I just had a Tuna sarnie and crisps for my lunch too. Although morrisons cafe made mine    great minds !   


Angel - oh yum, nice lunch out. Anywhere nice ? X


And Thankyou all for the compliments on my daughter , you guys are just too nice!    She's a complete pain in the ass, but wouldn't have it any other way! She says as she watches DB grab a piece of coal out the fireplace!   


X


----------



## BathBelle

Hi lovelies,

Dial, When is your appointment? I think you said it was this week?

Claire, Pleased DF had done his jobs   Have you got much wedding planning left to do?

Faith,   Hope you can get the reassurance from the clinic.

Zoe, Happy anniversary. Any plans for tonight?

Mrs Rock, Pleased E's jabs weren't as bad as expected   Know what you mean about the signatures. I wanted to update mine from a bfp last week but I had to delete some text to do so  

Angel, Have a lovely lunch.  

Lolli, Hope DB settled for you eventually last night   lol at DB and the coal. I have put Ed's toy boxes in front of our fireplace but, despite them being about the same size as him, he just moves them out of the way. Why is it they're fascinated with the stuff we don't want them to touch?  

Kt, Hope you had a better night last night.

Ale, So what's your treatment plan then?

Jack, How's you?

Pray, Hope you're having an okay time in Spain and the ILs aren't sending you  

AFM - Feels weird, I'm at home alone.  I had a great plan that I would have a big spring clean while Ed is at nursery, I started the bathroom but the smell of cleaner made me sick, so I stopped. Now sat on the sofa with a packet of jam teacakes


----------



## zoe25

belle, bet it is odd home alone, enjoy the teacakes though  as for me, plans tonight, just sleep I hope  dh did mention gonig out for a meal but I can't be chewed as I don't get to actually eat much espcially not warm as I get too busy making sure Archie is eating and not trashing the place  

faithope, glad you are getting an appointment at the clinic, that's what they are there for  



lollipops said:


> as she watches DB grab a piece of coal out the fireplace!


   she is so lush though bet she did that with a smile   how's your day been today anyway? 

dial, phew, glad you had lunch thought you were missing a meal then!! get feets up tonight and chill out a bit


----------



## Ale40

*Mrs r and Belle* - lots of     your way. I really hope you two heal soon. Our time will come 

*BathBelle * - Maybe that's exactly what your mind is begging for - peace and quiet! Thanks for asking about tx - I am progynova (estrogen) tablets for a couple of weeks until next monday, when I'll have my first scan. I think I'll start stimming from next week.

*Faith* - We'll be here for you when you are ready   You are doing great and was brave today calling the clinic 

*Dial * - Are you having a follow-up appt soon? 

*Jack and Pray* - big hello!! 

*Zoe * - Have a wonderful anniversary day!  Any special plans?

*Lolli * - Hope DB is on the sleeping pattern mend... Any progress? 

*Mrs r* - Now thats a brave little E. Well done for getting through it!

*Doddy* - I think I need a masterclass from you on life. I think so much of never having career progress and how in the heavens we are going to afford to have a family in London...  How are the wedding organization going? 

*KT * - I saw some picts of the meet up on **. The boys look sooo grown-up...
 

Afm - Had last German class at Goethe on Sat. It was a bit sad, I quite like my pack, but it's quite expensive. But I will be back in winter! DH is back from Dresden tonight, but with no good news. Mutti was quite poorly, they didn't go out a single day and by sat she had to be hospitalized. I would give an arm just to be employable there (here we go again!), hence be able to live close to her 

Right, time to love life and stop moaning. Kick in the bum for me!

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Urghh, just watched my neighbor load her granddaughter into a pram then spark a *** up !    I've got nothing against smokers ( am a jealous ex smoker ) but I find it disgusting when people smoke anywhere near children  


Zoe - I just don't understand how she can eat it? Yuk! Face covered in black !    And    


Belle - yes no matter what I put in front of the fire she still moves it to get to the coal !   And yum to the tea cakes    sounds much nicer than bathroom cleaning    


Ale - slow progress on the sleeping, but I'm trying my best. Think her not having any milk at night is bugging her most ! I won't give in though. She screamed for a solid 3 hours last night, and as horrible as it was I only offered her water. In the end I grabbed the iPad put her favorite inappropriate rap song on repeat and she fell asleep!    And you sound like your perfectly within your rights to moan. Having an ill member if the family is tough


----------



## zoe25

ale, poor you, nosey question but why aren't you employable over there?? just rude, they should feel lucky to have you! and yeay to the lining scan next monday   

lolli, crikey what a lovely night you had   now you have to spill the inappropriate rap song.....................yak to te smoky grandmother too (ex-smoker too, think most of us are!) 

afternoon off tomorrow as have to take archie for a consultant fu appt about those absess things he had on his bum ages ago, they are completely gone so should hopefully just be a discharge as it is a surgical ward but will then do nice things with a bonus afternoon (appt at 3pm though to flippin awkward time!)


----------



## dialadink

Lolli - Ahh your little DB does make me chuckle. She knows what she likes and wants bless her. Inappropriate rap and a lump of coal!  
Is that the same woman with the tarty 15 yr old that smokes around her grandchild? Just building up an mental image of her now!!  
We often eat the same grub don't we... spooky. x

Zoe - I've seen Archie's   and it looks perfectly cute to me!   Lovely getting a bit of bonus time off and with the handsome little fella eh? xx

Ale -   to you - can't be easy. Think you have a lot on your plate at the mo so sending more   to you. 
No follow up for me - it's my genetic counselling. x

Belle - Tea cakes are a huge improvement on bathroom cleaning!   My counselling is on Friday afternoon.  

Feeling a bit more   this afternoon. Got that icky feeling. Home time just can't come quick enough.


----------



## Faithope

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Oh no dial - sounds a bit like the lurgy    fingers crossed its not though     and yes it's that same neighbor! Honestly she's just a tramp the women. Wasn't even a proper ***, was a roll up! At least if your going to smoke, do it properly !    Could be the wacky bakkie she's smoking for all I know?! In which case I won't need Angel as my dealer anymore


----------



## dialadink

OMG, I've got an awful case of D&V  
Hasn't stopped either end since just after 5pm. Not sure I've ever been so rough. 
I can't even keep water down. Not sure what to do with myself


----------



## pray4a+

Ola girls !

Just fed James so thought I would try for a wee catch up.

Dial - oh no hunni you poor thing. Try hard to get some water into you so you don't get dehydrated. Sending you a huge   hope you are tucked up in bed now and it has started to pass  

Mrs Rock -    so sorry to hear your news.

Belle - you have been through a terrible time, hope your feeling better physically and that your heart is starting to heal too   

Lolli - sounds like you were a wonderful hostess and everyone had a great time. It must have been great to have all the babies together. Sorry DB is still giving her mum a hard time but you do make me laugh when you talk about her  antics 

Angel, Zoe, doddy kt - so lovely to hear the chat about the meet up, it sounds great.

Faith -    hang in there Hunni

Ale - hope all goes well with the lining scan  

Afm - will the outlaws are driving me f***ing crazy !!!   Australia is not far enough   I have to   about 20 times a day. They criticise through the kids ! " your mummy should have a hat on you " " your daddy's not giving you enough water " etc ahhhhhhhhhhh!! But at least the sun is shining   j&j have been fab. Slept all the way on the plane and have been charming everyone here. Can't wait to get home . Better go jess wants fed now. They are still out of their sleeping routine but no point in trying to change it just now.


----------



## lollipops

Dial - oh no    poor thing.    How are you today !? I hope its just a 24hr one Hun . Even if the water makes you sick you must keep sipping it. Trying boiling the water and cooling it and drinking that rather than tap water   




Pray - have I missed something ? Are you in Oz now or just visiting ? Either way your out,was sound like they need a huge   on their heads!!!! X




How's everyone, its all quiet here


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - Morning lovely    I think I am right in saying that Pray is in Spain visiting the out laws    how are you today? I saw your ** status, another bad night hun?   

Dial - bless you - I hope you arent at work   Lolli is right, warm water if you can and also add some sugar and salt - yes I know it sounds horrible but it helps to avoid dehydration   

Pray - big hugs to you hunny - dont let the barstewards get to ya   

Big love to all - cant stop, hubby is keeping me busy


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Dial - Sorry your so poorly still,  big "at a distance" hugs from me 

Pray - LOL at your outlaws, they're all the same ain't they    Glad you've all managed to have a good time and the twins have been fine 

Lolli - Hows things?  Bad night? 

Angel - How was lunch yesterday?  

Morning to the rest of the gang 

JUST back from doc's, new GP - very thorough so our KT will be pleased to know I am going back Thurs for full bloodwork and he's chasing the neurology dept for my brain scan, but he has checked my BP, reflexes, some other motor neurone type things - you know, eyes closed and find your nose, eyes closed and make circles with your arms etc, passed all those with flying colours


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - YAYYYY to getting a thorough check and things are being chased up - shame it wasnt sooner but hay things are moving now    ummm lunch was disappointing, went to Hollow Trees and its changed a bit, but we went over to the new Morrisons in Hadleigh - now that is impressive    we know how to have fun me and him   

Am now off to the dentisit again


----------



## doddyclaire

Aww thats a shame - you loved Hollow Trees didn't ya   Didn't know there was a new Morrsions - funny that but I said to Alan just last week, I fancy a trip to buy right, if I ever get 5 mins spare 
Good luck at dentist - reminds me i Must cancel Thurs appt


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - yeah I did, never mind    The old buy right (or Harrods of Hadleigh, it was reffered to!) is now QD and Morrisions - a very posh Morrisons at that, had veggies I had no idea what you use for    dentist has taken more xrays - gotta have root canal in a month


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoikes - root canal sounds a bit nasty 
LOL at the veggies - what were they??!


----------



## lollipops

Angel - we have a posh morrisons. All the veggies and fruit have this mist and spray ice over them


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - yes they had that there too! supposed to keep them fresh for longer isnt it?   

Doddy - well I couldnt tell ya the name - but there were long green things with bobbly bits on which were interesting


----------



## doddyclaire

Sure you weren't walking round Ann Summers??!


----------



## Angel10

Ohhhh Ha ha    reading that back that did sound rather rude didnt it


----------



## Ale40




----------



## zoe25

dear me......not had a chance to get on today and look at the conversation    

dial hope you are feeling better x x

oooh posh morrisons   

good news about your new gp doddy, glad they are finally doing something!  

im still knackered cant wait to get home for tea, archie sleep shortly followed by me!  

hope everyone else is doing ok, cant remember what i read and am waiting for dh to get out of the garage (picking up a wing mirror to replace one he bust on someone elses car!)


----------



## Mrs Rock

Evening all!

Dial, you poor thing!  Are you feeling any better?

Doddy, very good news you passed those tests today, hope they get the other stuff sorted ASAP for you.

Angel well done going to the dentist, not liking the sound of the root canal though poor you   


Pray hang in there!  Are you at least enjoying Spain?  Mine are a bit of handful at times too and we are off on hols with them at the end of next week.  I find it hard to say how I feel because they mind E once a week which she really loves and it saves us tons on nursery fees and yet I find it so difficult having people making free with my house all day long and bombarding us with random purchases for the baby, and yes I know I should be grateful!



Zoe I am knackered today too, hope you get a nice early night.


Well I didn't know that there were posh branches of Morrisons, mine is very small and ordinary, feel cheated!  And want to see this water spray thing!



So I still haven't done a test and I decided not to waste the price of a test when I know the answer....AF will be here in a few days anyway.  



Now then Lollipops, I need a new hoover and I know you like hoovering - Which hoover have you got and do you like it?  Would you recommend it?  It's an important question, don't you know!


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - haha, oh I do like a Hoover.    Well usually Im a Dyson  or a Henry girl but when both broke I couldn't decide what Hoover to get next. So as a stop gap I brought a Vax , and do you know what I love it    its very light ( one of the lightest upright cylinder vacuums on the market don't you know!) and has great suction. Was a BARGIN £100 from currys and comes with a 6 year guarantee . For the money I'm very pleased with it   
And honey, don't you think you should just test? Just to finalize this cycle ? 


Doddy - so pleased your GP is acting upon your headaches at long last


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Great big   to everyone...

Dial- so sorry you're poorly sweetie, hope you've started to feel better as the day has gone on  

Doddy- yes I am pleased your doc is being thorough, about bloody time   don't like you to be suffering poppet  

Angel-   to root canal! That's not nice hunny  

Mrsrock- extra big squeezes for you  

Zoe- hope you got an early night in Hun? Mini weekend tomorrow, what's on the agenda with your gorgeous little Archie?  

Pray-   to the outlaws! Not long now sweetie   deep breaths  

Ale-   I'm sorry, I'm sure I've missed some news with you  I'll have to read back again tomorrow! 

Sorry to the lovely Ladies I've missed big   to all, I've been busy busy but I'll try and pop on tomorrow


----------



## zoe25

kt x x hope your busy day today is fun too  

pray, sorry i missed your personal...yikes to your in laws, all these dodgy in law stories makes mw relieved i dont really see mine  

morning ladies!!!!

will be back later


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Thanks Zoe!


----------



## lollipops

Hey Katy,       to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




So what are you doing today birthday girl ? X


----------



## Faithope

*KT*     Have a lovely day xxx

Hi ladies, I have been all over the place this past week, gone from feeling pregnant to not pregnant, to pregnant again, I am going loopy   Scan is one week away, time is dragging so much 

Anyway it's my wedding anniversary today so having a lovely day with DH and will try to forget the symptom spotting for a few hours.

Much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

KT -    to you    to you    dear KT    to youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mrs Rock

Happy Birthday KT


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lollipops a Vax eh?  I shall check it out, thanks for the tip.  I have a Dyson right now but it is decidedly past its best


----------



## doddyclaire

KT -          Hope you have a super special lovely day, you deserve a nice treat   And lookity look - the sun is shining for you toooooooooooo!!!!  


Morning girlies!!!

Faith - Happy Anniversary!!!  Hope you & DH have a lovely day!!!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Kt, Happy Birthday      

Faithope, Happy Anniversary     Big Hugs to you. Hoping the next week will fly by xx

Hi everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Faith - not much longer    


MrsR - yes never thought I would see the day I have a vax    how r u this morning ?   


Angel - so what's on the agenda today ?   


Zoe - is it an Archie day today    what u up to?   




Afm - I have spent the last 6 nights leaving DB to scream at night, it sounds harsh but she has to learn that waking every hour and being cuddled and fed to sleep can't go on. It's not easy to do and I don't enjoy it. So far every night from 2am she's screamed for a solid 3 hours. Last night we saw some improvements , she woke at 3am , I had to change her leaking nappy and offered her a drink of water put her in her cot and she started the same high pitched screaming we have become accustomed too. But after 10 mins she stopped, started moaning, talking, whining , then would go quiet and then would start screaming again....this went on for 2 hrs. I see this as improvement. The broken up screaming surely shows she's starting to grasp the idea. Well I hope tonight she does the same and doesn't regress to 3 hours of screaming none stop! 
She had her 6-12 month check up, health visitors were rubbish. One told me I'm doing the right thing, the other said I shouldn't do it! Only I can make the desicion I know but it would be nice if all health visitors sang from the same hymn sheet    they did however compliment me on having such a clever ( albeit stubborn) daughter !   


Anyway, someone's eating my Cheerios out my bowl & its getting messy


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - I am sooooooooooo proud of you, you are totally doing the right thing hun - and she is learning - stick with it, you will win her over, remember Mummy knows best    gotta say it does annoy me how the health visitors dont always sing from the same song sheet   all I know is what I did with my ds and what my hv friend tells me too - so as I said, you ARE doing the right thing    and to Lee too   cos you are both having to go through it, oh and   for DB too - she is adorable 

Belle - hope you are doing ok hunny


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Lolli, that is an improvement I agree.  Flipping heck that sounds so hard, you are really going through it but well done for being so brave   It is so frustrating when the hvs tell you different things, but you have to do what you think is best for you and your family, when all's said and done it's not just DB, it is all 3 of you, and being awake all night is no good for anybody.


----------



## dialadink

Kt -        
What are u up to today? X

Lolli - well done hunni. U r doing fab, and that little I prove
Want must show u that.  

Faith -  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Angel10

Dial - how you feeling this morning hun?   

Faith - ohhh sorry missed your post    to you 

Mrs R - have fun choosing a vacum cleaner - by the way, I swear by my Dyson


----------



## dialadink

Angel - a bit better thanks Hun. Nothing since about half 8 last night so hoping its all stopped. Have yet to eat though.  Just feel very delicate and weak now. Got a banging head ache too!   least I'm out of the bathroom though.  

What are u up to today? Xx


----------



## Angel10

Dial - oh bless your heart   thats not nice at all is it, I mean one or the other is bad enough but D&V must be horrendous - gentle squeezes to you    today we have dh's memory test at the Dr's - trying not to worry about it too much, he's certainly not


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - Good to see you posting hun, hope thats it now and you can gently recover, away from the bathroom hopefully!!  

Lolli - You are doing so well, it  must be so incredibly hard leaving her screaming but she, and you, cannot carry on,   - thats the closest I could find to sending you a bucket load of strength!! xx

Belle - How are you darling? x

Ooh Angel - a memory test - eeeek, hope he "passes" with flying colous, am sure he will do!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial glad you are on the mend slowly.  Flat lemonade might help   


Faithope - Happy Anniversary!  Have a lovely day, 2 things to celebrate   



Well AF is here, ho hum, feeling absolutely fine about it now, I have turned into a tx-hardened old battleaxe by the look of things   .  What doesn't kill you, eh?


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R -


----------



## lollipops

Mrs r - sending you hugs    because even if your feeling fine about it I'm sure you could do with some   


Dial - oh I hate d&v , I remember sitting on the loo with a bucket on my lap    its yucky. But glad you have seen the back of it   




Belle- how are u sweets ?   




Angel - thanks Hun, I'm not going to give in !


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock -  am sorry darl, this whole TX ride does tend to toughen us up eh    Pah, whatever the world throws our way we can face it head on!


----------



## Ale40

*Lolly* - I  to you. You are not harsh, you are just trying your level best for db and you and dh. It will work! 

*Belle and Mrs Rock* -  

*KT* -   have a wonderful day!!! All quiet on our world hun, you didn't miss much  We have a scan appointment on Monday. Hopefully will be start stimming on that day!

*Faith* -   Happy aniverssary!  
Enjoy everysingle second of happiness, you only deserve it. 

*Dial * - No one deserves V&D, it's evil!I hope you are felling a bit better today. 

*Zoe* - No, you are not being nosy at all. I am unemployable in Germany because my background is in humanities, and Humanities people are job market casualties when they become expats. The ones with more medical or techincal backgrounds tend to survive better... DH, for example, has a background in engineering, hence he never struggled in any countries where he worked and can catapult himself to wherever he wants to be...

Big hello to every B&B 

Love,

Ale


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R - sending some  . I know u say u are ok, but I still wish things were different.  
Not sure Hoover shopping is the most exciting, but shopping is shopping after all.  

Doddy - so so glad the new gp is doing a full and better job - also glad u passed the tests he did - when will u get the blood results? Hope he gets the neuro people to get their   in gear sharpish ! X

Ale - fingers crossed u can start Stimms Monday. This is literally the longest build up to Stimms ever!!  

Angel - how did dh's memory test go?  

Lolli - I didn't even get a bucket, the nearest thing to the bathroom was an empty storage box in the hallway... Won't be storing anything in that now! Been a bit queasy still, lots of tummy ache, have managed to sleep a bit though. Might try a bit of toast later - see if I'm up to solids! I did call NHS direct cos I kept getting dizzy and blurry vision - they said likely norovirus. Nothing u can do, just keep up fluid In case of dehydration ( which the dizzy/blurry thing indicates) 
Don't know how little bubbas cope with either the D or V. This has knocked me for 6!! X

DH has just had to take my girly fur baby to the vet. Really worried. Think she has FLUTD. Not pee'ing, when she gets a dribble out its just blood   she's been acting odd where the litter tray is concerned for a While. Feel bad for not picking up on it being a problem sooner.  
Could do without this when I feel so   myself.


----------



## doddyclaire

Dial - huge   for your furbaby too, they are a worry ain't they   Could b a simple water infection hun, so try not to worry too much.
I did LOL (sorry, cruel I know) at you vomming in a storage box!  Hope the toast stays down when you try it xxx

Ale - Thats a poo about the work issue, but is it an area you can expand in to become more employable abroad or is that it?  Good luck for Mondays scan!


----------



## pray4a+

Kt -      hope you are having a lovely day 

Faith -    hope dh is spoiling you

Mrs R -    

Dial - sorry your still feeling rough. Some flat coke and ready salted crisps, doesn't sound very healthy but good for getting your sugar and salt balance back. Hope your fur baby is ok   

Doddy - glad your new GP is a bit more on the ball. Hope you get appointment soon.

Angel - hope dh's tests went ok  

Lolli - you are doing an amazing job with DB hope she is finally getting the message. Hang in there it will be worth it in the end and remember you always know what's best for your baby  

Ale - good luck with the scan.

Zoe - hope you have had a lovely mini weekend.

Belle -    

Outlaws still the same   now getting the whole " we might never see the twins again" guilt trip   they have plenty of money so could come over whenever. Oh well only 4 days to go.


----------



## dialadink

Pray - WTF? Talk about selfish drama queens! Of course they are going to see the twins! Bet they didn't think twice about moving to Spain (not as far I know, but still). Bet u can't wait to outta there huh? Not long now.  

Doddy - I know! DH just grabbed what he could get for me quickly cos it wasn't waiting! Proper out the nose job!! Sorry, is that TMI? 

Fur baby has an extremely inflamed / enlarged bladder. Vet Says its really bad. Very high temp too. She's on a few meds, if not better in a few days or any worse - straight back ASAP. Got to try to get a sample out of her, poor thing isn't going at all, let alone enough for a sample! 
They also found some war wounds where boy cat has been attacking her - said its normal as he can sense and smell she's not well. That's all a girl needs when she's poorly sick huh? 
Just hope she does perk up, at the mo she won't even drink bless her.


----------



## Angel10

Dial - ohhh poor kittykat    thats rough on you on top of being so poorly, I really hope she improves with meds hun - sometimes I am grateful I am allergic, saves any heartache    dh's test was fine thanks hun   

Pray - Your    inlaws, thats not fair on you and your dh hun - not fair at all   

Ale - sending you a hug hun


----------



## dialadink

OMG, tiny bit of food and its straight through! WTF? Spoke to nurse at my docs - she said same as NHS direct. They don't want to give me anything to stop it cos it will leave me stuck with the bug! 
I'm really stressing cos I have hospital Friday and I'm not going to be able to go!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello b&b

Kt 

Faith 

Hope you both had a lovely day celebrating

Dial oh honey get well soon

Mrs rock    

Hello to all buds 

Donna


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Dial- oh you poor luv   still suffering    I really hope the bug is out of your system soon my lovely, how's dh?   And get well   for your little furbaby too!  

Mrsrock-   I have a vax too! I use it upstairs on the carpets, It's a little on the noisy side but bloody brilliant and half the price of a Dyson, and I have a Henry downstairs that I use on the hard floors, I love him too  

Lolli- well done you sticking to your guns poppet, I know it's not easy   hopefully every night there will be a little more improvement  

Belle-   thinking of you sweetie  

Angel- hello! Glad dh's memory test was fine Hun, hope you're ok?  

Doddy- Hey gorg! You still busy busy sorting and arranging? How's it all coming along?  

Pray- omg   your outlaws are un...be...leivable!!!!!! How dare they make you feel guilty, especially as its their sons work that's taking you halfway round the world!!!! Only 3 more sleeps poppet   hang in there! 

Ale- good luck with your scan on Monday then my lovely! Let us know how you get on  

Faith-   for yesterday! 

Donna- thank you! And a big   to Zachary today too! 

Hi to anyone I may have missed  



Thanks for all the happy birthdays yesterday! I had a perfect day, even if it did start at 03:30   spent the day with my 3 boys, lazy morning, bubbly bath, then out to favourite Indian for a curry   mit complimentary bottle of champers   there really are perks to dh doing business with the owner   lovely sunny afternoon playing with the boys, and then dh 'cooked' dinner, 2 slices of toast  with marmalade and a glass of wine  perfect! 
Anyway, the next few days are really busy for me, got my half brother and sister coming tomorrow for my weekend celebrations so not sure how much I'll be able to get on here (they don't know about our tx) shopping this morning, mil over this afternoon as always   and cooking this evening! At some point I may even find time to pee   
Love you all and hopefully I'll get back on to check up on you all later!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning mateys!

KT it's good to hear from you, was wondering where you had got to.  Pleased you had a lovely birthday even if your little pickles wanted to start it ASAP    What have you got planned for the weekend, are you having a party?  


Pray, what a flipping cheek of your in laws, they already live abroad!  OK it's not as far as Oz but it's not even your work that's taking you there!  



Ale, fingers crossed then for Monday, I hope you get the green light.



Dial, poor you!  You wil end up skinny as a rake at this rate.  How are you this morning?  I really hope you don't have to miss your genetics appointment   



Angel - good news on your DH's memory test   



Lollipops, how did last night go?



Donna Marie hello!!   



Well my little pickle is still asleep because she was awake at 5am having a coughing fit.  She has a bit of a cold but so far touch wood does not seem to have had ill effects from the MMR.  The nurse said though that it can be a week or so before the full reaction occurs.  Oh of course now she's just woken up!  Laters


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe -       have you got a lush day planned??

KT - pleased you had a good day yesterday despite the early start!!!

Dial -   you poor thing, I hope it passes very quick hun, and    for your pretty poorly furbaby xx

Morning all


----------



## lollipops

Dial - oh no Hun, I was hoping you were on the mend    how are you this morning ?   


Katy- busy busy bee    glad you had a fantastic birthday, boy that was an early start though   . Enjoy your weekend birthday celebrations   


MrsR - oh dear, poor E, coughing does wake them up doesn't it. Hope the jabs don't upset her too much


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

pray, your in laws....really!! they need to behave or they will have all of us to deal with   just   to it all and play with j & j instead   

ale, oooh how annoying about working in Germany, I will be having everything crossed for you on Monday, hoping that you can start stimming  

faithope, happy anniversary for yesterday, hope you had the best day  

dial,      bless you it sounds horrible and famlin typical that it would have to be this week with your appt friday afternoon, what are you going to do about it? hope you are feeling better today   

....just got interupted by work!  

doddy, what's new with you?? busy organising everything still??  

kt, glad you had a lovely day yesterday even if it was a touch early, I thought 5.30 was a bit early   dh passed a little prezzie for archie to give me this morning as seeing as he couldn't shake it he promptly dropped it on the floor....now it rattles    (it was a glass photo frame...ooops silly billy dh, he felt such a plonker bless him)

lolli, so....how was last night, definitely sounded like progress the night before, you are a marvel living through 3 hours screaming, dh is useless when archie shouts and screams at bedtime and luckily went out last night as he was making things worse!  

angel, glad dh passed his tests, hows you??  

mrs rock,    for the cack but loving the hoover talk   hope E doesn't suffer too much with her jabs, now wondering if I can hurry up Archie's so they are over and done with and less time for me to fester over  

belle,    hope you are watching loads of fulfilling tv like this morning  

Sorry I didn't get back on again yesterday I was pathetically tired and really struggled through the day   it didn't interfere with my mini weekend though, we had a nice day on his trike (him not me  ) played in the park and finished off with baby singing and signing which we both love!


----------



## lollipops

Hey zoe- lovely day you had yesterday by the sounds of things. Does A like his trike ? I'm thinking of getting DB one . More progress last night. She woke at 3:15am. I changed her anappy, offered her water and put her back to bed. She was then awake for an hour, no screaming/crying just lots of tossing and turning. Then she started screaming and crying for 45mins and then went to sleep. I think she really struggles to switch off once she's woken and she used me and lee as a tool to help her, by us holding her or feeding her but she's starting to get the idea now. Only thing is we are at the inlaws this Saturday night and she hates the travel cot, I'm worried we will end up back to square one! X


----------



## zoe25

he LOVES his trike, I wasn't sure if it would appeal but he literally sits in and as soon as we move is grinning like a cheshire cat, squealing with delight kicking his legs about   sounds loads better last night, well done   I was chuffed just to get him off to sleep in his cot and not my arms! hmmm what an inconvinience this weekend and the travel cot is, does her cot mattress fit in the travel cot? maybe try see if that helps or even using her cot sheet in the travel cot?? (and would you have space to take it)...or maybe try her some night in her travel cot at home instead of her cot but then again do you really want to start bits when she is doing so well improving her sleep....don't think I'm helping


----------



## lollipops

Ooh sounds like he loves his trike, I think DB will too. She's not a fan of her pram so the trike might be a better mode of transport for her! 
I brought a decent travel cot and mattress for it, we used in when we went away to wales and she slept a bit better in it but by no means great    like you say I might try her in it tonight to try and get her use to it a bit more. 


Weather is rubbish here today, looks like summer has buggered off again


----------



## zoe25

worth a try, I more meant literally taking her mattress from home in the travel cot so she will recognise it and be more settled, probably very unpractical but thats what I meant, I'm useless at describing what I mean  

yep we have rain too - cack! (excuse for not having done a thing in the garden though  )


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe Happy Birthday!!  I didn't know until I saw Doddy's post, you kept it very quiet!  Shame about the broken pressie but it was a nice thought from DH wasn't it   


Lolli yay you are certainly making progress!  You know what I would be tempted not to go to the in laws, I think consistency at this point where you are really getting somewhere is important.  Could you/would you cancel?  E likes her trike too, she has the same one.


Girls I am feeling so pants about my driving (in)ability.  The car park at Monkey Music is really tight and there was just one space left so I decided to have a go at it chiefly because reversing back out again onto the main road would have been just as tricky and I ended up wedged in so I couldn't even get out of the car.  And then I got so flustered I gave up trying to get back out to straighten up after about 15 tries as I was just making it worse and I thought I was going to cry. I asked a lady leaving with her children for help and she was so kind.  I had to climb over the passenger seat to get out and she re-parked it for me.  I was so embarrassed, feeling like a complete idiot.  What's wrong with me!! !!  Everybody else can do it!!


----------



## Ale40

hello B&Bs 

And that was me, reading the newspapers during my lunchbreak...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/apr/24/five-gender-neutral-toys-vehicles

Ok, I did read the news - but couldn't resist looking at this (and sharing) when I saw it 

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - I think you will find many of us have been there at one point. Guess what I did one, drove on the wrong side of the road....seriously. I don't know what was wrong with me but I started plodding along on the wrong side if the road only to realise when I saw an oncoming car    


And parking, god I'm terrible at times. I've been known to park the furthest away from a shop just so I can get in a space.


I think sometimes when you begin to to get flustered it makes it even worse. 


Don't worry about it, your fine! Us women drivers can't park to save our arses !


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey everyone, I'm still here! - I'm keeping an eye on you chatty ladies but haven't been posting as I've had so much on with finishing college, sorting out student finance for uni in Sept, chasing up tx blah blah blah!!! 

Hope you're all ok and had a lovely time all meeting up - I wish I lived closer  

BathBelle - I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you hun sending you lots of big hugs
Faith - Hope you had a lovely anniversary 
Kt - Happy Belated Birthday, hope you had a wonderful day!

I'm sure I've missed lots of other important events, sorry if I haven't mentioned them I have reproduction on the brain (it's my current health and biology unit ironically and I will be miffed if I don't get a good grade! lol) 

Had the go ahead this morning from the clinic for gentle IVF so will be booking in for July, so excited can't believe we're actually going to be doing this again. I feel like I've waited long enough now 

Sending lots of sunny (yep we finally have sun) hugs from Devon  xx


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - sound like your a busy bee too    but great news on your next cycle in July. Lots of


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, bless you! it definitely gets harder to park getting flustered, i had a run in with a trolley shelter the other day....i was so annoyed and peed off with myself....so embarrassed too and i also dont do parrell parking, what a faff on that is  

good news about tx stacey and yes i bet you could tell some nurses a thing or two! x x

hey lolli, hope you have a good night with the lovely db tonight x x


----------



## dialadink

Zoe - OMG, why didn't I know it was your birthday today madam? HUGE Happy Birthday wishes to you. 

Think I better catch up with all your natterings...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Who stole the sun!!!   what a miserable day!   

Dial- how are you feeling poppet?   and hows your pusstat too?  

Lolli- yay for DB sleeping through the night for you! That's progress even if it's just one night!   How was she last night Hun? 

Zoe- oopsie to the broken picture frame   hope you had a lovely birthday anyway my lovely?!  

Mrsrock- oh bless you sweetie   it must have been so frustrating for you hunny, could you ask your dh to take you out and maybe do a few practise parks? Sometimes it's the doing things over and over so that it becomes second nature   I'm glad little E doesn't have any side affects from the MMR I know you were worried about that   and yes I'm having a party on Saturday night, not huge amounts of people coming but should be nice, loads to do though, was up until just gone midnight last night cooking, i was worried there wasn't going to be enough food...wrong! Gone to the other extreme now   

Stacey- oh yay to starting tx in July Hun, exciting!  

Doddy- yay it's Friday! Sounds like you've had a busy week?! Hope you're ok though?  

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned, hope you're all ok?


----------



## lollipops

Morning guys   


Zoe- so how was your birthday then ? Get anything nice   


Katy- wow what a busy bee you are these days. Cooking till midnight    wowzers! Hope your boys were good last night so you could rest after all that cooking    I'm sure you will have a great time at your party   
Oh and DB didn't sleep through Hun, far from it....but is getting better slowly   


Dial- has the lurgy well and truly left the building    


Doddy - so did you do any wedding shopping this week ?   


Ale - that's a nice article about unisex toys. DB has a car, bus and other none girley toys!   


Afm - got loads to do today, banking, shopping, fitting in two naps and packing for the weekend at the inlaws!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Another lovely sunny morning here in Bath  

Just popping on to wish Dial good luck for todays appointment. Hope it goes ok and you get the outcome you want xxx

Be back later for proper catch up xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

dial, so how are you feeling today, bug free?? what are you doing about your appt this afternoon are you going to be able to make it? so nosey aren't I  and thank you for my small happy birthday wish, don't always like lots of fuss centred around me but was quite nice having my sneaky birthday with lovely birthday wishes from friends and family 

kt, wow! busy busy still then....always better having too much food than too less though, oooo bet tomorrow night will be lovely 

lolli, glad that by the sounds of it db is getting a bit better through the night, you've a busy day too, always hard trying to get jobs done around naps especially when they can either be 30mins or 3 hrs 

how is everyone else today

I had a nice day yesterday, house full of flowers, couple of helium balloons, lovely book from my sister (http://www.fromyoutome.com/parentandchild/ourstoryson.html) really like the look of it and we're off out for a meal on saturday (bizarrely booked for 3pm  ...but hey its a feed with no prep or washing up ) and I even somehow managed to sit down and watch two whole episodes of greys anatomy before collapsing in bed 

thank you for all your lovely birthday wishes  

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!

Zoe - Glad you had a nice birthday, even with the broken frame, such a lovely idea but different present next time eh 
Enjoy your meal tomorrow!!  

KT - Blimey I bet you're shattered!!  Am sure your party will be fabulous, just like you  

Mrs Rock - Aww hun, it does get better with practice - to be honest, after 20-odd years of driving I still get those days when I just can't park and drive around for ages to fins a spot I can drive straight into rather than faffing!  I like the idea of DH taking you out for practice parking!

Lollipops - She's getting there hun, slowly & surely but there are definitely signs of improvement eh   You're doing so well with that!  Good luck for the weekend - hope you dont take stick from that bloody MiL of yours  

Dial - You know i'll be thinking of you this arvo, have some   from me xxx

Belle - Hey lady, how are you feeling?

Pray - Must be nearing the end of your mini holibobs now, hope the outlaws have come to their senses, what a bloody cheek!  

Stacey - Wow you have been busy!!  Good luck for your upcoming tx x

Faithope - Not long now til that fab scan, hope you're holding up ok

Angel - You ok?  Gone quiet again    How did DH's appt go?

AFM - been very busy this week, but thats how I like it!!  Got raffle prizes rolling in for both charity events, finalising guest list for summer party this arvo, and written the list of jobs left over for the wedding - which actually isn't that much!!
Lolli - you asked, and yes I have made more purchases, but only a box of dressing up bits for the prop box and disposable cameras for the kiddy bags.  Am really struggling with finding mum;s outfit, she's getting really upset that we can't find anything, she's a petite build but wants something quite bright with cap sleeves, we've pretty much exhausted the high streets   We are having an expedition on 4th May, which was going to be one of the local towns but now I think we may have to go further a field to find something


----------



## doddyclaire

And EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK - its 5 months this weekend


----------



## zoe25

SQQQUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! that's really really really soon doodles, will I have to call you flinty instead of doodles though........


----------



## doddyclaire

Oooh noooo Zoe - that just doesn't sound right, i'll stick with Doodles thanks   Haha!!!


----------



## zoe25

phewey!!   

well done on all your organising by the way, busy busy lady   how annoying about finding an outfit for your mum, I'm sure you will find the perfect one in the end!


----------



## doddyclaire

Yeah something will rock up but she's like me (or the other way round!!) too impatient!!  She wants her outfit now so she has a few months to accessorize!! 
Going to email a shop an hour up the road that specialises in MOB and see if they have petite ranges in!


----------



## lollipops

Doddy -        

5 months to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

And I'm sure something will turn up for mum 

Dial- I hope this afternoons appointment goes well. Hope your feeling better too 

I've just eaten a huge piece of cake , and I don't even care !


----------



## doddyclaire

CAKE!!!!!  And there's me on my low cal porridge    Haha!!!!


----------



## zoe25

if they specialise in MOB they I say they should have petite ranges too   

ooooh lolli, caaaaakkkke, I could eat some of that right now


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - how did you get on yesterday hun? not sure if I missed that post or not    I am good thanks, not getting a chance to keep up on here, me and dh been out doing stuff with the garden   

Dial - my thoughts are with you this afternoon   

Lolli - yum yum cake - I am about to attempt a carrot cake and cheese scones, am in the mood for cooking   

Zoe - glad you had a fabaroo birthday   

Belle - hope this week has been ok for you hun   

 to all x


----------



## doddyclaire

Yesterday was ok thanks, they just stole my blood   - haha!!  They'll ring me in a  week or so if anything is not right


----------



## Angel10

Doddy -


----------



## zoe25

oooooo didn't realise you were getting blood stolen yesterday doddy, darn cheek!!!! hope they are useful though and help in some way..... 

angel,


----------



## Angel10

Zoe -


----------



## Faithope

Big   to you all, thanks to all who ask after me-I am still alive, having anxiety attacks most days   Feeling like my bubble is about to burst (always been a girl half glass full, not helped by recurrent MC's) I can't focus or think of anything other than this BFP.

I think about you all and I know some of you lovely ladies are going through tough times and hospital appointments   Please don't think that I don't care-I really do   

DH's nan died yesterday, the last of his grandparents   

I will try to be a better B&B


----------



## doddyclaire

Faithope - big   to you all for loss of DH's nan, so sad especially when its the last one.
You know we're all here for you xx

Dial -   hope this arvo wasn't too difficult, here for you when you're ready xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning, looks like spring has returned!!

Hope everyone is ok

Dial - worried bout u roomy, you ok?  

S'pose I better get my **** outta bed!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Claire, Good idea to email the shop and ask if they do petite range for your Mum   Pleased the gp did some more tests and I hope the tests come back ok. Are you still suffering wit the headaches?

Faith,   Sorry about DHs Nan x

Angel, So what you been up to in the garden?

Lolli,  Are you at the ILs this weekend?

Zoe, Happy beleated birthday wishes. Enjoy your meal out today  

Kt, Have a lovely party today   

Pray, Is it this weekend you return home? Can't believe your ILs giving you a hard time about moving to Oz, especially given its your DHs job that is taking you xx

Ale, Good luck for your scan on Monday. Hope you can start the stimms  

Jack, Hows you and the gorgeous Connie?

Stacey, Its lovely to see you back here. Not long until you start treatment - how are you feeling about it?

Mrs Rock, Don't worry about the parking. It will come in time it just takes lots of practise.  We only have on street parking where I live, and it is really tight and rarely any large spaces, so quite often when we have visitors I have to park their cars  

Dial, Hope you're ok  

Hi to anyone I've not mentioned.

AFM - Been a busy week. Both DH and I have had the D&V bug, thankfully Ed didn't catch it. I've had it 3 times now   Each time its not as bad as the last though.  Found a lovely toddler group for Ed, it is in the church at the bottom of my road, I never even knew the group existed   Its on a Thursday though, which is ok at the moment but I change my working day from a Friday to a Thursday in the summer. 

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Belle - sorry to hear you have been poorly - this D&V sounds just horrible    

Doddy - hope you got your **** out of bed now   

Dial - I hope you are ok my lovely   

Lolli - hows things going with your bedtime routine hun?   

Faith - sorry to hear of dh's sad loss    hugs to you hun - try and stay strong   

Hope everyone else is ok - my poor fil was in a car accident yesterday, my dh had to respond for the fire brigade to find it was his own Dad    thankfully he is ok but all very upsetting


----------



## dialadink

Hello gorgeous ladies! 

Doddy - thanks for all your support Hun.   
Make sure you let us know when you get your results from your tests! Xx

Belle - OMG, 3 bouts of D&V? How have u coped? I have literally never been so ill as I have this week. It's ridiculous. Anyway, hope u are better now - pleased to hear its not as bad as the first time. Not that I EVER wan to get it again. However, I did weigh myself on Thursday and I had lost 5 lb since Monday!!   
Anyway, how are you doing? Have u got another week off work this week?  

Mrs r - I wouldn't worry about your parking, I can't even drive!!  
Thanks for your message Hun. Speak to you soon   have a lovely break. Xx

Lolli - thinking of u today at the IL's. hope there has been an apology, or at the very least they are treating you as they should.   fingers crossed DB sleeps well tonight.   xx

Faith - sorry to hear your sad news.   hope ur ok. X

Angel - OMG, poor DH. Was his dad trapped or something for the brigade to be called? You poor things. Glad FIL is ok. I'm alright thanks  

KT - hope you have an absolutely amazing time tonight. You are gonna look super stunning and gorgeous I'm sure!! Can't wait to see the pics.  have a little   for me won't ya?  

Zoe - hope u had a lush meal today. Bless DH and his prezzy mishap!   

Jack - how's tricks Hun?  

Pray - is it over yet? Are u home again this weekend? I bet time will whizz by now!  

Ale - looking forward to hearing about your scan on Monday. Hope u can get straight into Stimming.   xx

Well, I think I am finally over the bug. It's really run me down though. You Only have to look at me to see I've been feeling yuck!  
Just need to rest up. Dh could do with the same bless him. 
Girl cat seems to be a bit better. Still gotta see what her urine test results are though. 
Appt yesterday wasn't easy. Trust us to be different - the genetic counsellor had never seen what they found with our last MC. He would have never had a chance of survival.   she couldn't see how it was possible and had to get explanations from seniors in the lab at GOSH. Seems my genetics are very complex, but she said there is still hope that we will get a healthy embryo so we are being referred for PGD. Funding decision is with Gp's now, so have to see if its funded or we will have to pay the whopping £10k!!   it's a long road though, probably 6months + before anything will happen. In the meantime all my family need testing to determine where the translocation comes from. Not sure how they all feel about that, tbh I'm not bothered whether they do it or not. My siblings won't be having any kids now, and wherever it came from I have it for life. It won't make any difference to our chances.


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - sorry to hear about your fil, poor dh, must of been a help of a shock  

Belle - hope you're doing ok x

Dial - hope that's the end of the bug for you and you can recover quickly.  Really hope the pgd is funded, and, IMHO I think the 6 month wait is only a good thing darl, gives you time to enjoy yourselves and have some fun/holiday xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Angel what an awful shock for your DH, hope FIL is ok?


Dial, sorry that was a difficult appointment,  But you have made some progress now.  Onwards   .


Belle I hope you are feeling better.



KT saw your birthday party pics, you looked very glamorous   



Thank you for the kind words about driving, Lolli, Doddy, Belle and Dial.  It did make me feel a bit better.  That day after I posted I went to the supermarket, where I have actually parked before, and I basically did the same thing again and as I was sitting there pondering what to do the man who washes cars in the car park tapped on my window and offered to fix it for me.  I took him up on the offer obviously.  So then I felt I should let him wash the car so it effectively cost me £6 to park the car!  Cheap at the price, I say, hope he's there next time I go   .  Been to stay with a friend in Oxfordshire this weekend. I don't think I overheat my house but I mostly find other people's houses cold.  Brrrr!  Glad to be home again.


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - £6 well spent  . I thought of you this morning as I parked in Asda, 3 empty spaces next to each other and could I get into just one of them neatly? Nope!! 

Hope everyone is ok, quiet on here today......

Been busy tidying up outside, neighbour put up two new fence panels yesterday for us, hurrah!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning beautiful ladies! I missed you!  

Dial-    glad you're finally over the bug! You need to get some good energy food inside ya   I'm sorry your appointment was difficult but there seems to be hope there sweetie     that you get the funding for pgd hunny, I'm sure you will   

Mrsrock- thank you Hun!   did you think about what I suggested about getting dh to take you out for a few parking lessons? Would be a good idea to be shown how to do it rather than getting yourself in a pickle   

Doddy- busy busy! Sounds like you're enjoying it though   

Belle-  big  D&V again! You poor thing, glad Ed didn't get it though  

Zoe- Glad you had a lovely birthday!  

Angel- how's your fil? How awful for your dh to be called to that, must have been frightening   how are you Hun? 

Lolli- how's things with you Hun? How was the weekend with the outlaws?  

Hi to all buds and blooms!


----------



## lollipops

Dial - pleased to hear your feeling better now. What a nasty nasty bug you had   and thanks for sharing the news on your appointment honey. I truly hope you get funding for Pgd Hun    as that's an awful lot of money to spend on one tx. How many more NHS goes have you got Hun ? Hope your family are happy to take the bloody tests too   


Ill be back, got a moaning monster climbing over me x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning 

Sun's out, sky is blue!!

KT - Pictures from your bash are brilliant!!  SO glad you had a good time!  Hope you've recovered now  xx

Lolli - Haha - moaning monster!!  How was your weekend with the outlaws?  Any grief or were they nice as pie? xx

As they say on Chris Evans, its another beautiful day on planet earth!!  Feel full of the joys this morning, bet someone will soon come along and burst my little bubble


----------



## Angel10

Morning all   

Doddy - lovely to see you full of the joys sweetie    keep them bubble bursters at bay today hun   

KT - looks like you had a fab b'day bash - you looked gorgeous   

Dial - I cant always find the right words so want to send hugs over to you     

Lolli - hope the w/end wasnt too awful - how you getting on with the sleep pattern with DB hun? xxx

Mrs R - bless you re: parking - think the idea of DH taking you would really help hun - I am only confident in parking since having parking sensors put on my car - with it being a Rav 4 with a big wheel on the back, trust me I need it   

Ale - good luck for your scan   

Fil is ok thank you all for asking - my DH keeps talking about it which can only be a good thing - poor old boy has been in the wars, lost a brother, had gall bladder removed and been diagnozed with Dementia and now this, his car is a right off so he has lost his independance too - we just need to keep an eye on him, you just dont know what the shock can do do you   

  to all x


----------



## Mrs Rock

ooops KT, I didn't mean to miss you out when I said thank you for the driving tips, sorry! Yes you are right, I really do  need to be shown.  Even the car wash man said that to me!  DH has shown me once before (in the car park of Braintree Tescos!) but I need to be shown again.  And I need to stop being a wimp and practise more.  At my friend's this weekend I drove to the next village, which only took about 3 minutes but normally if DH is there I always let him drive, and also I didn't know the roads so I was proud of myself for trying it.  He had to instruct me how to park when we got there but hey, I'm trying   


Doddy - it is a lovely day!  Not that I'm glad you had trouble parking in Asda, but thank you for telling me   



Lollipops - how was DB sleeping in the travel cot this weekend?



Angel - just seen your post, I have the rear sensors on the car but I'm still hopeless!  I always end up too close to the car beside me.  Ours is a Toyota Prius and it has a funny high back and a split rear window.  Your poor FIL, what a time he has had.  So pleased he wasn't hurt in the accident   .


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - thanks hun    as for your parking, you would really benefit from some practice, other wise you will be worrying anytime you have to go anywhere


----------



## Mrs Rock

You're right.  Time to woman up!


----------



## Angel10

Mrs R - ahhh dont be tough on yourself though hun, I have driving 'issues' too so its ok to feel the way you do


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!



Mrs Rock said:


> Time to woman up!


     anyway....well done the the countryside driving, thoses oxfordshire country roads can be "interesting" so good for you, did you enjoy the weekend?  and for me the parking sensors we had on a different car made me worse with the incessant beeping  

dial, wow! to your appointment, sounds like you got a good consultant who took the time to review your notes and get advice before your appointment, the translocation thingy sounds complicated but they can deal with that and just give you the info you need  hope your family don't mind about being tested but like you said it doesn't really make any difference to your tx, really really hope the gp gets you funded tx (and if they don't I'd go to another gp/ and or complain 10K is a lot of pennies!)   thanks for sharing your update I was worried you wouldn't be able to make with being poorly. Time to get to tx doesn't sound like a bad thing like doddy/ roomy said it'll give you a chance to enjoy any summer we have and have a break, plus time flies too  

faithope, loads of luck for your scan today (or have I made up the date, I have it in my head that it is scan day for you......) 

ale, good luck with your scan too, hope you start stimming today 

kt, LOVE you party pics, fabulous outfit gorgeous lady...we NEEEED details please  

lolli, how was your weekend then, were there words with mil....... 

doddy, ooo love having the joys and yesterday sounded good, I need a day (or two) like that too, have a right scruffy garden 

angel, good grief to your fil's luck and dh finding his dad on one of his calls!! your fil is a lucky man to have you and dh close by to kind an eye on him 

I have a snotty little legs who was sick in his cot last night bless him (and yak!) but today although still a bit snotty is sharing Doddy's joy with the world, near enough went racing into the childminders to play   (mmr on wednesday this week so fingers crossed that goes well) and I even have some work to do today (only because I caused trouble last week!) 

morning to all the b&b's I have missed, quite pleased it was a quiet day on here yesterday so I didn't have too much chatter to catch up on


----------



## lollipops

Angel - oh god! What a horrible time for your FIL right now and poor DH having to come o his rescue. Shock is an awful thing too. Good job he has you both there for him   




Zoe - poor little A being sniffly. Fingers crossed his jabs don't upset him much. And you can't win, no work then lots if work !    Hoe being busier makes your day pass quicker   


Katy - by the sounds of things you had a fab birthday bash !!! Did you get any nice presents ?   


Doddy - here's some    to go with your cheery mood !   


Ale - is it your scan today ? Good luck with it   


Afm - strange time at the inlaws. No cross words just a funny atmosphere   . DB didn't sleep at all, screamed all night. Mother in law came in our room at 3am and told us to put her in our bed   and give her a bottle. I caved on the bringing her to bed but refused to give her a feed. In a way I'm pleased they heard her screaming as I swear they think we exaggerate ! Obviously now all my sleep training has gone to pot after 1 night out of routine    having said that, because DB didn't sleep at all at mil's nor did she nap yesterday she did sleep through the night last night   . I'm not jumping for joy about it though as I know she only slept because she was so exhausted. But after 24hrs of no sleep, me and lee were very grateful for one nights undisturbed sleep


----------



## zoe25

hmmmm shame about the atmosphere but better than an argument maybe?....think I would have "accidently" flung a pillow at mil if she came into my room at 3am to tell me what to do   I am pleased that you all got a solid nights sleep last night though, at least it should give you the energy for tonight     

being busier at work definitely makes the day better! (not working with my [email protected] line manager, but her boss who can actually manage people and is my friend too, well as much as bosses can be friends too  ) it was the first time Archie's ever been sick in his cot and he was so knackered and zombie-fied he just lay still while I changed everything and had extra cuddles to sleep too, couldn't have cared less today though


----------



## doddyclaire

Zoe - poor little man being sick   But am pleased he seems better today and has some of my bounce   You can't win on the work thing can ya!!  Oh well - it'll make the time whizz by!!

Lolli - Oh my goodness - 3am, I would have told her to f**k off, seriously, its not as if you were poking DB to keep her awake    Next time they expect you to visit you can point out just how much it upsets her sleep pattern you're trying to achieve, really hope you can get her back into some sort of routine, after all your hard work and payoff last week, i would be so cross with the MiL.  Have a   from me x

Angel - Your poor DH & FiL, I cannot imagine just how much of a shock that would have been for your DH, but you are right, its good that he's talking about it.


----------



## Angel10

doddyclaire said:


> Lolli - Next time they expect you to visit you can point out just how much it upsets her sleep pattern you're trying to achieve, really hope you can get her back into some sort of routine, after all your hard work and payoff last week


Lolli - I ditto Doddy about the mil hun   

Doddy - thanks for your kind words 

Zoe - poor little legs


----------



## lollipops

Yes she did annoy me    . Shes so hypercritical though. Before we put DB to bed I warned her and said DB would be up for hours screaming. She then told me that its because she's spoilt and I've been running to her every time she cries. I told her that actually I've been ' sleep training' DB and that now we just leave her to scream and at home its been working. She seemed pleased with that and told us to just carry on with our training. 
Then after 3 hours of listening to her scream she's in our bedroom telling us what to do!   


Anyway, even with DB in our bed she continued to scream. 6 hours in total of screaming, rest of the night she just wide awake. 


In the morning I could tell FIL and mil didn't know what to say! 


Lee just said ' welcome to our world ' when mil moaned how tired she was!    




But guess what - they are moving abroad ! They want us to go with them but that's another story ! But they are definitely moving abroad and so apart from going to see them for holidays they won't have such a big input in our lives!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - Wow they are moving abroad - such a shame huh     just sorry that the mil thought she could interfere especially with how hard you both worked last week! lets hope DB gives you another good night tonight and is learning that a good nights sleep (for you all) makes life a nicer place to be


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe I missed you out too earlier - sorry!  Your close encounter with a trolley shelter made me smile, though I bet it didn't you!  Poor Little Legs being sick, but glad he has bounced back, it's amazing how quickly they can get over being sick isn't it.  Did he want any breakfast?  It'll be good to get the MMR out of the way, a weight off your mind.  I got told to bring E back in 3 months for the measles booster which they normally give at 3.5 years, I think my health authority has decided to bring it forward to be on the safe side.  I think she has had side effects about a week after the MMR in that she seems run down, she was very tired and ratty and not very hungry over the weekend and she has a funny eye, it is red and swollen in the corner, maybe a stye?  and she's just generally 'not quite herself', but it's been nowhere near as bad as for some babies I know so it was a relief.  



Ale - thanks for the link to the article about toys.  Some of them look really good!  Am saving it for Christmas    How has your scan gone today, do you get to start stims?


Lolli it's a shame you had such an awful night but as you say, quite a good thing MIL has experienced the problem first hand.  She really is priceless isn't she, the cheek of her telling you what to do!!  Yay to them moving abroad though    Is it anywhere that'll make a nice holiday for you to visit them?


----------



## lollipops

Portugal mrs R    lovely jubley !   
Only trouble is they want us to move with them    obviously I'm not keen . I'm keen on portugal just not with them , but DH is all for it    hmmmm, there's a lot of talking to be done


----------



## Mrs Rock

ooooo lovely but I can TOTALLY see why you wouldn't be keen to make it a family affair!  I am seeing too much of mine at the moment.  They stay with us every Monday night so they can look after E on Tuesdays and I find it a strain.  They are lovely but I am territorial about my own space.  On Friday we are all off for a week in Yorkshire together....could be a lot of tongue-biting in store


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - oh yes definitely tongue  biting for you ! My mil mentioned that she might 'pop' over to see us when we are on our holiday! WTF    apparently the holiday villa we have rented isn't far fom their villa they have brought to move into , typical   
Hope your holiday goes far better than you expect


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lolli the cheek of the woman!!

Am looking forward to the first bit of the holiday, as it's for a wedding and MIL and FIL are having E in the cottage we have rented for the whole week and DH and I get to spend Friday and Saturday night in the posh hotel where the wedding is being held.  I'll miss her and will pop back on Saturday morning to see her, but it will be so nice to have a bit of time with DH in luxurious surroundings


----------



## lollipops

Oh very nice. Some adult time and a nice posh hotel sound perfect I me    worth the inlaws coming along just for those couple of nights


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, the wedding away time does sound lush! my sister used to have my mum stay over one night a week for look after her daughter and found it just as exhausting as you I think, a lovely time for mum and great she has such a good relationship with Lexi but tiring week in week out for my sister and oh even if it was worth if for her (and saving a bit of ££). good luck biting your tongue for the week  
Archie was stuffing his face for milk and breakfast this morning so that's ok...am pleased to get the mmr over and done with but not looking forward to it....am seriously considering offering a bit of (.)(.) after the jab as a treat but might just stick to these raspberry fruit things he's discovered and loves as prob opening a can of worms feeding in the day again   and not looking forward to the possible not right baby for a week  at least I don't have too long to fester over it though, hope he doesn't get bad side effects like E

lolli, wow! portugal huh.....nice holidays (once dh is convinced of the error of his ways wanting to move over there with them   - good luck with the convincing too) but we must think up some ideas for you to avoid mil popping over on your precious holiday.......
love the "welcome to our world" comment pleased you didn't have to say it either


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe that was crap of me, I meant to reassure you with my post that E's side effects were not too bad, not make you dread it!  Certainly from what I had heard I expected worse and it hasn't been too bad at all.  It didn't affect her sleep, she has actually been sleeping very well (I hope I don't regret saying that out loud now!!) But to be honest, sometimes I think if it's not one thing it's another so it doesn't make much odds in the long run does it, except then you can have your mind at rest that they are properly protected!  Er, did that make any sense?!!  After her jab I gave her her vitamin drops which she has every day anyway, but I saved them up til then to cheer her up as she really loves the taste!  Thanks for telling me about your sister. I feel very ungrateful as they love it and E loves, it which is why I do it.....otherwise I think I'd just prefer to pay for the nursery!


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon B&B  

Had a completely messed up morning - remote deskotp connection not working, a 3-hour delay in our appointment and no overground trains to work  .  But the good news it's show time and we starts stimms tonight .  

Hope you all are having a more trouble-free week.... 

I will catch up here tonight! 

Love,

Ale


----------



## zoe25

fab news Ale    not about the messed up morning! but stimming - yeay!

Mrs rock, you didn't make me dread the mmr at all, that's my own festering   touch wood archie hasn't been too bad with previous jabs but it's just all the symptom spotting isn't it...hopefully he'll not be too bad either   love the fact that E loves her vitamin drops, archie's not too bothered about them yet but I only started them recently, now raspberry fruits flakes and he's anyones (got one packet to try and saw afterwards the added sugar - wonder why he likes them    )


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale that's fantastic news    Huge, huge amounts of good luck for this cycle         


Zoe talking of sweet things I was staggered when I first made custard from the powder - have you seen the amount of sugar that goes into it!!!!??  As E doesn't really drink much milk I was giving her some custard from pre made pots as a dessert every now and again to get the milk into her, since I saw the sugar content I have been a using it a bit less often!


Am working at home today and I used up my lunch hour to make macaroni cheese and cheese and spinach muffins for the freezer.  Knackered now and fully run out of cheese!


----------



## zoe25

oooo what a productive lunch break, well done!! rice pudding is just as bad for the added sugar and jelly!, ive got a bit anal about it all, checking everything he has for added sugar and added salt  tend to just make things from scratch...now to find that pot of awakeness ;-D


----------



## lollipops

Oh dear. I'm a terrible mummy  DB has rice pudding, jelly and custard.  Not all at once of course


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe do you make your own rice pudding?  Gotta recipe??


I've never thought of giving E jelly.  I'm just all about the dairy.


Lollipops they give them all kinds at nursery so I do try not to worry too much.  Although I am really anal about salt actually.  Only just come round to her having weetabix cos there's salt in that.  But she's a big little pickle now so I reckon it's ok.


----------



## zoe25

lolli, of course you are not! i have seen your bundle of joy and she is lush and perfect just the way she is (although a bit more sleep would be a bonus i imagine   im just 

mrs rock, archie loves jelly (annoying that sugar free is more expensive too  ) im all about the dairy too and he isnt a big milk drinker either! rice pudding is 1oz rice, 1oz sugar (that i dont put it in ) 1pint milk recipe also says a bit of butter but i dont do that either i just add nutmeg or cinnamon when i dish it out and either chuck on the hob and stir until thick (takes a while and bit boring stirring all the time when it thickens up if im doing some foreveryone)  i usually chuck it in the oven 150c for a couple of hours, sometimes i will just half everything and do a smaller bit for little legs (gi get the recipe off the side of the packet ;-))


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted, I have been reading. I am 7 weeks today and scan day is tomorrow-I am terrified   DH is excited, I so wish I could be too, as I am so lucky to be in this position. Scans always bring bad news for me so I am really scared. I have had no bleeding so far and symptoms seem to be there but I am always thinking am I making them up in my head   Seriously this 3ww has been the worst part of all this.

I will post tomorrow afternoon to tell you all the verdict, please pray for me  


xxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - sending you all the love and luck in the world hun - try and stay positive


----------



## lollipops

Faith - tomorrow will be fine hun   it's natural to be nervous and scared. I remember refusing to look at the screen. Even when Dh and the sonographer were telling me to look and reassuring me there was a heartbeat I still couldn't look. I was scared it was all a dream   
Try and keep positive. Tomorrow will be an amazing day, you'll see


----------



## Faithope

thank you to you both   After such a long journey and much pain along the way, it's hard to see the good in all of this xx


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* you are more than half way the first trimester, well done!!!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all. 


Ale - so how did the scan go ?   


Angel - what's the plan for today then Hun? I'm feeling very lazy today, got lots to do but no energy to do any of it. Need a kick up the **** please!   


Katy- where are you Hun? I want to hear about your party x


Dial- how are you this morning, are you getting your head around all the Info from your appointment ? X




Afm- against all your advice I'm getting my hair cut short    16 th may is serious hair chop day !


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning - just!!

Lolli - Oooh I am so excited for you, of course for the haircut, as you know I lurve short hair, but more importantly those pesky outlaws are moving abroad - YIPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!  Bet that is secretly a bit of a relief, so long as you can persuade DH that Portugal is NOT the place to live 

Ale - Good lukc with your stimms hun 

Faith - A bucket of   ahead of tomorrow, you'll be beaming from ear to ear once this next hurdle is over!

Zoe, Lolli & Mrs Rock - I did chuckle to myself at your chats yesterday re rice pudding/custard & jelly!!  Love it!!

Can't believe thsi morning has flown by already, seriously, time neeeeeeeeeds to slow down a bit   So much achieved and yet still so much more to get done!!


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - ohhhhhh exciting hair cut booked - so give us a clue what you are thinking in the way of style? you know we need details    Well here is a kick up the **** for you    I have been mostly cleaning today, house, oven - yawn yawn - all helped by the dulcet tones of Alanis Morrisette I may add   

Doddy - hi hun


----------



## lollipops

Doddy - busy busy bee    hope your still getting time to wedding shop. Its coming around fast now  
And yes.....can't wait for them to bog off  

Angel - oh I love A.M , she's amazing   and thanks for the kick up the bum, did me good as I've just got back from a bug Asday shop !  
And as for haircut. Going for a sloping bob with a fringe and lots of bleach  

Afm - period pains from hell today . Feel like crawling into bed with a hot water bottle but that won't be happening anytime soon


----------



## dialadink

Hola Chicas!!  

Ooh you   bunch - not sure i'll remember much but here goes.. 

KT - Looks like you had a lovely party. As predicted you looked abso-flippin-lutely stunning.  

Angel - Hello hun. When you're finished doing all your chores, feel free to pop to mine and get mine out the way - our house looks like a bomb, (or two) has gone off. The garden is shocking, there's tons of washing... i literally don't know where to start. Tell you what - i'll even supply the AM as your soundtrack to work by...  
Hope FIL is still doing ok? Bless him. xx

Doddy - Busy busy!! Can't believe how quick your big day is speeding round.   Any sign of a MOB outfit yet?   xx

Zoe - Oooh you are good with all your sugar free food stuffs. I dread to think how much sugar and salt I consume.   Hope little legs is ok? Not liking the being sick in his cot goings on. xx

Lolli - High five for the IL's doing the off to Portugal!!   Deffo need to get DH realising that Portugal is NOT the place for you and your little family. Cheapy holidays to visit the IL's are fine - but that's the limit!! 
Don't need them butting in on your lush little family holiday either! 
Don't blame you on the haircut - sure it's gonna look gorg. Once the weather starts hotting up I know its pretty inevitable I'll get a short do again. Dh really wants me to do it now but I am thinking I should at least grow it until It actually has a stay;e and then decide... Anyway, can't wait to see the pics of the new do once its sorted.   
Not liking the sound of your AF pains. Hope DB is giving you a bit of a break so you can chill, even just a little bit.  

Pray - Great news that you are cracking on with stimming. Everything crossed for a happy outcome for you and DH      

Mrs R - Sounds like you have a lush time planned with your fancy hotel stay. Will do you and DH a world of good to have an adult escape.  

Belle - How you doing hun?   Love Ed's pic on ** with his new shoes. Bless him carrying one with him.  

Faith - Lots of   love n luck for tomorrow's scan. I am sure everything is going to be hunky dory for you this time.   

Pray - Oooh not long now. 2 weeks. How are you feeling?  

Jack - Are you there hun? How's things with you? Have you told work you aren't going back as originally planned yet?   xx

Sorry to anyone I missed. Brain like a sieve.


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - Yep, you can come and do mine too if ya like??!  No A.M in my house though, always found her too depressing 

Lolli - Hope those AF pains bugger orf and do one hun  

Dial - How ya diddlin poppet?  Recovered from the nasty bug?
Shopping with Mother on Sat for her outfit - taking her to Colchester as there's more chance of finding something there, found a lush one online last night, and then I found the price tag **gulp** £20 cheaper than my dress   Don't think she's having THAT one


----------



## dialadink

Doddy - Yup, MOB and MOG seem to be rigt up there with the Bride price wise don't they? Shocking!!  
I'm doing good thanks honey pie. Today is the first day I feel 'normal' again tbh. Still a bit cream crackered though.   How's you? xx


----------



## lollipops

Dial - a good fry up will sort you out now your feeling better   I suppose I should be saying lots of veggies and fruit but stuff that !


----------



## dialadink

Pah! I've got a mighty meaty in the fridge for me dinner - time to attack that bad boy!!   Having said that we are going food shopping tonight which usually leads to a take away as I can't be doing with unpacking shopping AND cooking!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Glad you're on the mend chickadee!  Yeah those prices are pretty shocking!!  I thought she was mad wanting to spend £200 on an outfit but these nice ones are coming in at over £900        I'm ok ta, struggling with the headache today but bloods have all come back as normal, chased the neurologist appt but its an 11 week wait just to revieve the appt - receptionist said its only been 6 weeks so i've got another 5 to wait - I bet she put my letter straight to the bottom of the pile then as well - fkn jobsworth!!!
Am gonna have a look tonight at our company healthcare package to see if I can get seen privately  

Lolli - Ooh what I wouldn't give for a good ole fry up!!  Am proper Hank today, mind you i've only had 395 cals all day, have been craving crisps this week, but not given in!!


----------



## pray4a+

finally back ! Just about managed not to kill the outlaws. Will try and read back properly but quick message for faith

Faith - sending lots of        &     for tomorrow I am sure everything will be fine try and get some sleep tonight   

Back soon


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Faith, Good luck for todays scan.

Pray, Pleased you made it back from Spain with no blood on your hands lol. Not long until you go to Oz. Have you rented a house or are you going into a hotel until you find somewhere you like?

Claire, OMG £900 for a mob outfit   If your mum has an idea of what she wants, but can't find it, can she get it made?

Dial,   You get the funding for pgd. When are you expecting to hear a decision?

Lolli, Yay for the ILs moving abroad  

Ale, Yay for starting stimms   

Angel, Any news on your Dad's ex-business?

Kt, Love the party pics on **. You look fab  

Mrs R and Zoe, You are very good watching the sugar content in stuff. I dread to think how much sugar Ed has.  DH picked Ed up from nursery last week and was shocked that they had given him chocolate cake. I daren't tell him he has it at home sometimes too lol.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I finally got around to booking a holiday   We normally go to visit my mum in turkey in May/June but I forgot to renew my passport so only have a few months left on it so can't get into turkey (need 6 months left on passport) so we're off to Spain in a couple of weeks


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!


Faith, lots of luck for your scan,I know how scary it is.  Been thinking of you lots and have a really positive feeling   


Pray, well done not killing the in laws!  When is the date of the big move?


Belle, E isn't all that fussed about cake or chocolate actually, I was surprised.  I made chocolate cup cakes for her birthday and she ate about a third of one then lost interest.  Not like me, I am a SLAVE to chocolate!


Doddy, you are being so good on the diet!  Sorry for talking about rice pudding, not what you need to be thinking about when you are trying to be good!


Lollipops I am totally thrilled about DB sleeping through again.  Praying that she has turned a corner somehow and things will get easier for you   



Dial I'm glad you are feeling better.  Are you as skinny as a supermodel now after all that yakking last week?  Poor you   



KT, where are you love?  Don't like it when you go quiet, hope you just busy busy.


Angel, Zoe    Hope I haven't missed anyone out.....


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&B 

Another day sensationally late at work for me - DH and I went back to Hormerton very early this morning for some blood work; the blood clinic was short-staffed, hence I won't leave earlier than 8pm 

A big  to all.

*Faith*


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!

Faith - Hope all is well in womb world 

Pray - Welcome back!!  And well done on not commiting murders 

Belle - Oooh a nice holiday to look forward to!!  Lucky you!!  I have floated the idea of made-to-measure with mum but she's so reluctant  

Mrs Rock - LOL!!  SLAVE!!  I love it!!  Haha!!  My biggest downfall seriously is the savoury stuff, and foam shrimps  

Lolli - So pleased you had a second good night, if she even manages to stick to two of those a week its still an improvement hunny!!  

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying the sunshine!!

Got a sulking colleague in the office this morning - young lass didn't like me asking her to actually do part of her job   what is it with kids these days  FFS!!!


----------



## Faithope

thank you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon! 

Just a quicky while the boys are munching  

Faith- good luck hunny! Sickness is the sign of a healthy pg Hun  

Ale- yay to stimming!  

Pray- well done surviving the outlaws  

Dial- glad you're on the mend poppet  

Lolli- yay to DB sleeping through again!  

Doddy- busy little bee  

Angel- hope you're ok?  

Mrsrock-   thanks for asking after me  

Zoe- hope you're ok my lovely?  

Belle- Lucky thing going on holiday     I'm only jealous, I'm desperate for a holiday  


Sorry if I've missed anything or anyone   I don't seem to be busy busy anymore I just have 2 very clingy boys fighting for my attention aaaaalllllllll the time! Thank you to all those who asked after me, I am here reading and when I have a free hand to post I will   as for my party, it was brilliant! Lots of very p!ssed people, and the laughter never stopped   got to bed at 3 and was woken at 6!   glad that doesn't happen very often I can tell ya! Anyway, all good! 

Thanks again


----------



## dialadink

Ah, just got on and it's nearly time to get back to work - it's all go! 

Faith - hope scan went / goes well - lots of luck . 

Will pop back later today . 

 y'all xx


----------



## Faithope

Twins    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx update later xxxx


----------



## Ale40

*Faith* - Say whhaaaaaaat? That's flipping fantastic!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh I knew it!!!! Yay that's fantastic!


----------



## doddyclaire

Faith - Again, big congrats!  Hope that eases your mind now to some degree  x


----------



## pray4a+

Faith -            fantastic news. Try and relax now.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith, what wonderful news, I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Mrs Rock

E has just taken her first steps - a little dash from me to her daddy and fell into his arms, that does count doesn't it?!


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - Ohhhh how cute!!!  That DOES definitely count!!! xx


----------



## lollipops

Congratulations Karen.  You must be over the moon. And a little in shock  


Mrs R - definitely counts ....go E.


----------



## Mrs Rock

I was hoping so!  It really was cute


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Yay!   well done little E! That soooooooo counts!  

Evening everyone!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks KT!  You sound like the boys have got you run ragged just now.  E wants a lot of attention so I can only imagine what it's like with two and both so mobile as well, you have your hands full.  I hope the clingy stage passes soon.  Nice that they show how much they luuurve you though


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faithope - are you googling twin pushchairs?  Just been telling DH, we are so happy


----------



## Faithope

Thanks everyone 

*Mrs Rock* Well done E!! I had bookmarked the Uppa Baby Vista-that's no good to me now, so Bugaboo Donkey it is


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith    you have hit the jackpot!


----------



## zoe25

Faith, congratulations!! Pleased today was a good day x x

Mrs rock, definitely counts! How exciting, go E!! x x

Pray, pleased you are home and survived the deed of thr in las! x 

Doddy, I probably bored everyone silly with my anal no sugar and salt for archie.....doesn't count for me though ;-D how much for mob outfit by the way...!!!! Oo  and glad your bloods came back clear, remind me...what's next to sort these flamin headaches out?? x x

Dial, full of busy and no time to chat.....oh dear   hope are doing ok x x

Kt, glad you had a fab party, evrn with not a lot of slee! Well done on staying up till 3 dont think I eould have lasted   are the boys ok?? Hope so and that the clingyness is another one of those delightful "phases" do like the cuddles though  

Belle, loved ed's first shoes pic by the way and slightly jealous of your holiday plans!

Ale, hope stimmimg is going ok xx

Lolli, woo hooooo to another solid nights sleep, bet you've felt like a different person with sleep   x x
Angel, you ok missus x x

Hi and hugs to all our lurkers too x x

must fly crying little legs as dh has thought his bedtime is a good time to build a fence!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ale40

*Mrs Rock * - Awww...how cute is that?  Of corse those count as first steps! I hope you have a wonderful time just with DH 

*Ktcuddles * - Sounds like you had a hell of a nice time! 
I hope the boys give you a little break between one clinging time and another... 

*Dial * - . Glad all D&V is past tense now...  All fingers crossed mode for the funding approval of the PGD by the GB.     How is your girl cat doing? 

*BathBelle * - Yay to Iberian holiday!  What bit of Spain are you going to explore? 

*lollipops * - Boo for period pains! Can buscopan do the trick for you? I hope you are feeling better now... Moving to Portugal?' Agree with you 200% - love the idea, but only if done indepentendly of inlaws. Does Portugal have a large British community?

Angel, Doddy, Zoe, and everybody else I missed - big hello!

*Faith* -  I am so happy for you! I guess DH is over the moon. Have you told dear son yet? How are your plans for the antenatal care? Gosh, I am excited like a father, godmother or something...  

Afm - Thank you all for the good vibes on Monday!  The scan went fine, we are stimming and will have another scan is on friday morning. I am trying not to think about it much. My worry never changed the outcome anyway... 

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- i managed to get dressed at 11:15 this morning but that was with the boys following and crying   it's all a bit alien to me, Feel very unorganised! I only got dressed because I had to go and do some food shopping   but yes the cuddles are lovely  

Zoe- hmmm   naughty dh! Hope little legs is back to sleep now   the boys are fine in themselves, they've learnt how to do proper cuddles with their rms tightly round your neck, love it!  

Ale-   if for some reason I don't get on here to say it before...good luck with your scan on Friday poppet  

Faith-


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Blooming fantastic news faith woop woop

So flipping happy for you and dh

Donna


----------



## lollipops

Katy - DB gets like that. It's seperation anxiety. Or good old fashioned clingyness   comes and goes in phases. Infact I was talking to a friend today and she told me when her boy turned 1 he went from happy and content baby to crying clingy baby! She Said it lasted a few weeks on and off then he calmed down again and it returned when he was 18 months. According to her it's related to develoments they are going through , especially around a Year old.  


MrsR - hope you get some more baby steps tomorrow , you must be so proud x

Ale - the area inlaws are wanting us to move to does have a few British ex pats nearby. It also has a great international private English school ....that we can't afford unless Dh gets paid well   good luck for next scan on Friday. I found stimming a lot better than down regging , do you ? X 


Zoe - silly Dh ...why do men do this   Mine decided to mow the lawn last night at 8pm. Then alfie started barking at the mower,  then DB started whinging in her cot ...I flipped out and wanted to mow Dh's face off  

Doddy - jeez that's a crazy amount for mums outfit  . I'm sure you can find something for much much less. Cant  have mother upstaging the bride now can we  

Belle - how lovely  enjoy Spain. What part are you going to ? X 

Angel - have you had a busy day hun ? X

Dial - hope your now stuffing your face after that nasty bug x

Faith - sleep well tonight knowing all is good in "womb world " ( stole that off Doddy )  

Pray - are you back on home soil ? Are inlaws buried under a Spanish veranda somewhere 

I'm off to bed. Had a boring day. Waited in all day for a package for Dh....it arrived at 7:45pm tonight !  Not happy


----------



## Faithope

I will post personals tomorrow but just wanted to say how much your congrats mean to me   it hasn't sunk in but have felt sick since I found out and retched for most of the evening-looks like they are both letting mummy know they are there   xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning gorgous ladies! 

How is everyone today?  

I'm off to play group this morning and mil this afternoon    so I'll be back later, but in the mean time...big   to those that need them


----------



## Angel10

KT - morning    I had a strange email from you in my spam the other day    enjoy playgroup hun 

Faith - still smiling at your news   

  everyone - hope you are all ok


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- hey Hun! Sorry about that!   I had a email saying someone had logged into my yahoo account with the correct password from...Argentina!    had to put a second security thing on   hope you're ok?


----------



## Angel10

Argentina?? Blimey    - don't apologise its not your fault    I am good thanks hun


----------



## lollipops

Morning  


Gorgeous sunny day here.

Have fun today katy and how rubbish is that having your account hacked !!!   


Angel - what's the plan for today hun ? X 


Afm - I have grandparents coming over in a bit then I'm off with friends to a playcentre later. Oh and I'm washing endless things whilst this weather is still good x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies!

Been to Monkey Music and I set E down on her feet as I arrived and she stood alone for about a minute, never done that before, she seems to be packing all her brand new skills into a couple of days!


We are off to Yorkshire tomorrow and I prob won't be able to post while I'm there, unless I can comandeer DH's phone.  Got to start the packing this afternoon, why is it always such a big job!  And try to plan some meals I can cook whilst we're at the cottage without buying a ton of stuff we'll just have to cart back with us like flour, oil, all that kind of gubbins.  What do you ladies cook when away self catering?  Any ideas welcome.  Want my MIL to think I am capable for a change!!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations again Faith     

MrsRock, Yay for E walking  Ed will stand for about 10 seconds and then realise he's standing on his own so will sit down  As for self catering breaks I always make stuff up in advance and take with me. Spag bol or chilli is always easy and then boil up some pasta or microwave some rice. This chicken and butternut squash is good, just reheat in the oven. I don't bother with the bread on top, I just serve with garlic bread. http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1038/italian-chicken-and-butternut-pie?utm_expid=13353178-7&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbcgoodfood.com%2Fsearch.do%3Fkeywords%3Dchicken%2Bbutternut%2Bsquash%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3DAnd this chinese beef is good too, serve with some micro rice and shop bought chinese picky bits http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1758666/chinese-braised-beef-with-ginger?utm_expid=13353178-7&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbcgoodfood.com%2Fsearch.do%3Fkeywords%3Dchinese%2Bbeef%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D%26filterItem%3D Also Lolli's, sausage and gnocchi dish that she put on here or ** before is tasty and quick and easy to make http://www.itv.com/lorraine/food/sausage-gnocchi-bake/ Have a lovely time xxx

Lolli, Have a nice time at the playcentre. How was DB last night?

Angel, What you up to?

Kt, How's the playgroup going? You didn't seem too sure about it at first.

AFM - Been browsing the internet for houses today. I really want to move to somewhere a little bit bigger and with parking but property is soooo expensive here. Don't want to move out of the area we are currently living in either as it is only a short walk to town, we are right by a large park and not far from a train station so it's easy for DH to get the train to work. I really need to win the lottery 

/links


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you Belle, those look good, am just printing them off now to take.  I don't cook in advance for more than the first day because transporting it is an issue. I only have a tiny cool bag and things defrost, maybe I should look into getting a better one as we seem to do more and more self catering holidays lately.  Weare thinking of moving this year as well actually.  Just waiting for the sale to go through on our flat in London before we start looking but it seems to be taking forever.  I am dreaming of a little modern detached house but maybe will have to settle for a semi as proprty is pretty expensive around here too.  


KT how was playgroup? hope the older kids were ok today.  Sounds really full on with the boys.  Hopefully will be shortlived   

Don't quite know what to pack for this holiday as the weather could be warm or cold. I seem to be trying to take every last item of clothing we own at the moment which is probably not going to work.....


----------



## doddyclaire

Mrs Rock - Have a fabulous time away, enjoy the wedding and take notes for me !!

KT - Hey pretty lady, how did the playgroup go?  Hope the boys are a little more settled today x

Belle - You made me look at houses then too, I know what ya mean bout needing the lottery win, in an ideal world eh  

Lolli - So, how did DB get on last night?  Glad you got tons of washing done, i'm waiting on my new line being put up **stamps foot impatiently**!!!

Hope everyone is good, and has lots of fun planned for the BH weekend!!  Weather looks nice


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Mrsrock- hope you have a lovely break hunny, hope you managed to get your packing done without too much stress, and good luck with the cooking   I wouldn't worry to much though Hun, you're not expected to cook 'properly' every night just because it's self catering, you need a break too!    

Lolli- I see your washing machine/line got a beating yesterday   i did loads of washing too, trouble is that it all needs ironing now!!!!   hope you had a nice time with your friend and at the play centre. 

Belle- exciting looking at houses, annoying when they're so expensive! Sounds like you're in a prime location though, we moved 2 miles out of our village for bigger and for better location (country wise) and even though 2 miles is a nice long walk I can't do it because there's no paths so it's not safe with a pushchair, I really miss not being able to walk to the highstreet  

Doddy- hey gorgeous   so you got your appointment through then! Yay! When is it hunny? The boys were a bit better yesterday thanks Hun, they say it's a phases but the phases seem to have phases!   meant to ask you, did you hear what happened at 'Down Hall' hotel last weekend? What's your plan for the BH weekend then Hun? So far we have the mil coming to lunch on Sunday, but I'd really like to do something, there's a lot of car shows on so I might put the mil off until Monday  

Thanks for asking about the play group, but this is the nice one at the clinic   the other one changed from a Wednesday to Tuesday and I see my mum on a Tuesday so can't go, having said that, i Am going in a couple of weeks to meet other childminders   I think I may have my first child when I'm a childminder too, we're still discussing


----------



## lollipops

Morning - 


Katy - hope those boys are giving you an easier time.   and yay to the childminders meet and potential first child   you'll soon be fully booked !!! X


Mrsr - oh make sure your relaxing and not spending the entire time cokking. Eat out !!! I would  


Doddy - so whats the next step with your headache ?  If bloods are ok ( yay ) what else do they test hun ? X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning Hun! Look little DB 10 months today!!!   you'll soon be planning her birthday! Oh and I meant to say before...yay to the outlaws moving to Portugal! Anymore thoughts on you going?


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!

Lolli - Ooh yeah, soon be her 1st birthday!!  How exciting!!

KT - No, what DID happen at Down Hall last weekend?! Glad the boys are a little better, probably waaaaaaaay too much excitement from the weekend   Weekend is shopping with mummy tomorrow although she now tells me she's found two she likes in Debnubs so might not have to go to Colchester after all!!  Sunday we have to move Al's grandad into another flat in the sheltered housing block he's in, and Monday we're thinking of going to the zoo!!  Weather is supposed to be beaut!!  Very exciting you may have your first "client"!!

So yes, finally got my appt through, not until 28th May but that'll do!!  Its at the neurology clinic so i'm not sure if the first appt is a consultation or whether they'll do the scan there & then (hope they do!!)  Has been particularly bad this week and i'm looking a bit haggard tbh!


----------



## lollipops

Oh doddle they need to scan you ASAP    cant have u suffering anymore. Headaches sare so debilitating.  I get them most mornings but I know mine are from tiredness.  Great that mums hopefully found an outfit in Debenhams. Your weekend plans sound lush  

Katy - think we have decided to let inlaws move out there on their own and we will give them a year to set up and look into it then. I am not against moving abroad,  in fact we would both love too. But working with and initially living with in laws isnt appealing.  Im kind of just sweeping it under the carpet for now


----------



## Mrs Rock

What work would you be doing out there Lolli?  Do they have a business?

Doddy I hope they have some answers for you, fx

KT well done getting your first client, hope you get it sorted   


Right we are packed and about to go........4 hours plus stops of baby shouting at me as she doesn't like being trapped in her car seat.  And who can blame her!  I shall be zen and calm........


----------



## doddyclaire

Have a fabulous time Mrs Rock - especially the child-free time in a swanky hotel room!!!


----------



## Angel10

Afternoon   

Doddy - sooo pleased to hear your appointment has finally come through - lets hope they get to scan you at the same time - you have certainly waited along time for this    hugs for your head being particularly bad this week   

KT - How exciting to think you may have your first job already    when do you 'officially) become a childminder? exciting times   

Lolli - just love this mornings picture of DB - she is a beauty    you got any washing on today?    I have run out   

Mrs R - your w/end sounds like it will be lovely - have a fab time   

 to all x


----------



## BathBelle

Hello,

Angel, You ok? Any plans for the weekend?

Claire, Pleased you got your appointment through and I hope they do the scan asap. Yay for your mum finding an outfit, hope they fit    Hope the grandad move goes ok. Is there a lot to move?

Mrs R, If you can't cook in advance hun, I'd def go for meals out and takeaways. Have a lovely time. There is no chance we can afford a detached house in Bath. Most of the houses are terraces (either Georgian or Victorian). There is a redevelopment going on not too far from where we live which we thought we would go and have a look at. The 4 bedroom terraced town houses (which I would actually class as a 3 bedroom house with study as the 4th bedroom was tiny and on the ground floor) were initially on the market for £750K   think they've dropped a bit now but not that much. They're nothing special either and have a tiny garden and only one parking space. 

Kt, yay for your first client    The thing about moving would be that we would have to move slightly away from the centre and the extra walk into town may be a little too far, especially with a toddler in tow  

Lolli, What kind of business are the ILs setting up? I would love to move abroad but really not sure what work we could do  

AFM - Left home 5 minutes late today to get to work and got stuck in a really bad traffic jam, it took me an extra 35 mins to get to work. I won't be leaving home late again, that's for sure!


----------



## Ale40

Hello my lovelies  

*Mrs Rock* - Have a wonderful time in Yorkshire! My suggestion for meals is protein (chicken, pork, lamb, salmon) - to roast. It doen't involvemessing aroudn with pots and pans much (the oven will do it for you), it's not so fattening as it won't have starches,
and can be always served with salads, and easly grilled/shalled fried veggies.

*Bath* - I am sooo making that chicken toppend with ciabatta! That looks really nice! I love oven made meals! On the house front, we suffer from the same. I love the fact we have neighbours. But London is mad crazy when it comes to housing, and I refuse to pay more rent unless its for our very house.

*Kt * - I hope you can keep the ILs off a bit during the big weekend! How's everything going? Have I understood things right- you have now your first little client? Sweet!! 

*Doddy* - best of luck with the neurologist! Hope all goes well with your grandad's moving.

*Faith* - How are you hun? Any plans for the sunshine weekend?

Afm - I am off work today and I am glad! The weather is lovely, I did my pedicure, finally get timet to go the dentist and the gym.
On the cloudy side of life, the scan was a bit rubbish. Only six small follicles, and a very thin endometrium (6.4mm). I am not surprised about the lining as we know it is an issue, but it's the first treatment we have a mediocre response to stimming. Oh well, before we had to battle with infertility. Now the fight is against infertility and old age. Next scan is Wednesday. Lets see what live brings us.

I have to leave to the dentist now - I'll pop over later!

Big hello to you all and tons of sunshine you way - lets get some vitamin D  

Love,

Ale


----------



## Angel10

Belle - strewth 750k is a lot of pennies hun     I remember when I used to do the school run with ds the difference 5mins made was ridiculous    not got much planned this w/end hun - oh and forgot to answer your question about the business - looks like it will end up being a costly affair and going to court   

Ale - just wanted to try to reassure you about your scan hun, I don't think the first one really tells you too much. I know on my last tx they counted 7 follies at my first scan but I still got 10 eggs - so try not to worry hun


----------



## lollipops

Belle - jeez Louise    that's a lot of money for a 4 bed terrace. You could get a 6 bed detached house with an acre here! I find travelling times a nightmare too. How can 5 minutes make so much difference?! But it really does. If DH leaves at 7:20am he gets to work on time but if he leaves 5 minutes later than that he's late   
Inlaws have brought a maintence business ( pool cleaning, gardening, caring for holiday homes etc) but although the business is established and comes with clients in the books there's room to expand , and think its best if we leaves lees dad to get on with that side of things and talk to us in a year or so if he feels there's enough business to warrant lee joining in. Lee has a good job here and it would be a lot to give up. And on top of all that, we are not sure a move abroad with inlaws is ideal. Well I certainly know it isn't ideal !   


Ale- angels right, the first scan is often the worst but give those stimming drugs time to kick in and I bet on the next scan there will be a bit more action in those ovaries   hope dentist went ok ? And that you soaked up some vit D   


Angel - me too, I have ran out of washing !!! I did all the towels yesterday and today I have managed to scrape together a small load for the morning, but I really am getting Desperate now....what kind of weirdo tries to make washing ?     So what's your plan for this bank hol ? X




Dial - and so a nice long break from work begins!     And I can see from ******** you have started it off well by going to the pub....good girl   


Mrs R - enjoy Yorkshire and your kiddy free couple of nights in your nice hotel!!!    Me jealous Never !!!!   


Afm- doing a BBQ with friends tomorrow. Then Sunday lunch with different sets of friends and then Monday bringing all the summer stuff out of the loft and throwing a strop as I won't fit in any of it!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- have a look at this when you get a min  http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/down-hall-country-house-hotel-1859016 hope you have a lovely day shopping with your mummy and she finally gets 'theeee' outfit!  sounds like a busy weekend but lovely to do something for you on Monday, enjoy!! 

Angel- what's the plan for this sunny weekend Hun?  I really don't know when I'll be up and running, I'm really hoping by September, we'll see 

Lolli- I think you've got the right idea about the outlaws  have a lovely time at the BBQ, sounds like a lovely weekend too!

Ale-  I second what the girls have said about the first stimming scan, I only had 2 follies    And yes I have my first client (hopefully) 

Well I've managed to put the mil off until Monday when my bil is coming over too, leaves Sunday free just for us, not sure what we're going to do might just be a pub lunch and a beer in the garden  and just me and the boys today  should be going to a wedding reception this evening but not sure as the boys haven't been Very settled in the evenings and not sure it's fair on my mum 

Anyway, hope you all I joy this B...E...A...UTIFUL bhw!

/links


----------



## doddyclaire

Ale - I third what the girls have said, I always found the first scan to be a tad disappointing but made up for it on the next.  Have a lovely weekend!!

Lollipops - seriously?? I have two baskets full if washing, feel free to come down and help yourself  . Outlaws business sounds good but not good enough for Lee to give up his job here I'm sure!!  Hope you have a good weekend too!!

KT - I googled it, but to be honest I was more shocked that they described it as a posh hotel, when i was there it was shabby as!!!  The wife didn't come across as overly upset but then if your hubby died while on a romantic diddling break with another woman I suppose she wouldn't!!!!  Well done on the mil deflection!!  Hope you enjoy your family day in the sun!!

Belle - that is some hefty price tag, but then again, Bath is beautiful and I do love the architecture there, its in my top ten fave places in England!!

Right, hope you all have fabulous weekends, sun shine, BBQ, tipples for those that can!!!
May the 4th be with you!!!


----------



## Faithope

Hi lovely ladies,

*Ale* Remember my post about how upset I was about only having one follie at 10mm, over 48hours there were 13 more at 16mm or above 

*Doddy* I am sorry you are suffering with these bad headaches. My friend from work had a sudden 'episode' at work and thought her head was exploding, she was off sick for a month as her head was constanley in pain. She has to wait 2 months to see a neurologist  I hope it gets sorted 

*KT*  thank you

*lolli* DB is growing so fast now, standing, what a clever girl  and as for the washing thing-I am the same  if the sun shines, the machine is on all day and I get a kick out of the smell of the washing as I put it out, as I have a balcony, I have to use clothes horses which take up all the space. Can you imagine my excitement when I realised that when we move, I will have a washing line!! I bought a bright pink laundry basket and some soft pegs in a little basket for the line. Now that's sad 

*Angel* Morning  How are you this morning?

*Bathbelle* I have been thinking of you, how are you feeling?

Sorry I can't read back anymore, so if I have missed you, 

AFM I had the weirdest dream last night-I kept getting on these buses and one person on each bus was a decomposed ghost that knew I was looking at them, they would then chase me!! Then DH and I got on this bus that the driver insisted he drive on the edge of a cliff 

I am getting all day sickness only when I move  I am fine sat still, yet when I move I retch, nothing comes out. I went to DS's parents evening and we had only walked to the other side of the road and I retched  He did well by the way, he starts Yr 11 in the next month and by this time next year he will be stopping to revise for his GCSE's  When we told him it was going to be twins ( ) he said 'they better be boys ' and then asked for a scan picture and for a big brother T-shirt  wasn't expecting that 

I will keep my BFP chat to a minimum as I know how much it hurts 

xxxx


----------



## Ale40

Its a big weekend!!!!!!!

  

*Angel,Lolli, Kt, Doddy, Faith* - Thanks for the kick in the . What I am thinking?  We should hope for ripe and 
juicy eggs and healthy sperm to produce healthy embryos that implant - and that's it! There is no point in going bananas for tx.

*Lolli* - Enjoy the bbk tomorrow!  Humm... The Outlaws business sounds good and attractive, I agree with Doddy. But 
I guess you and DH must have your professional backgrounds you might not be prepared to put in the top shelf
that soon. Your approach seems the best - see how it progresses first sounds wise!

*Doddy * - Did your Mum find the outfit? I envy you. I whish mine was more like yours - mine can be so clumsy, bless her... 

*Faith* - Sad? Our bathroom is a transvestite of laundry room - with washing machine and clothes horse.
I want a pink laundry basket as well. And a grill, because we are bkk lovers from hell. And a workshop/garage. In my backyard. Oh yes. 

*Kt* - Well done for putting the Mil off a bit!

*Belle * - By the sound of it Bath is pretty much like London in terms of housing - umpurchasable. How in the heavens can a normally-sized house cost 750k! We are not Netherlands or Japan - we have buildable land out of environmentaly protected zones! Are the houses so expensive because the economy relies so badly on mortgage lending the prices can't go down? This p**** off pretty bad  

Afm - Dentist was OK, yesterday - I just need to redo an old root canal. We'll do that at the end of the month, on a
three-hour appointment, to pay for my sins!   Now its raining and chilly here. DH is downstaris reparing his
bycicle and I'm off to the gym and back later for newspaper and book reading, some house hold chores and baking. No plans for the big weekend but I am enjoying that way. Weather allowing, we might go for a tandem ride, or play badmington in the park, or to see the latest
Almodovar film.

And I bought two swiming costumes for our travel to Brazil:

http://www.next.co.uk/x514210s2 (the one in the middle)

The other one is similar to this, but with a more open back:

http://www.longtallsally.com/tall/swimwear/relax-swim/ruched-keyhole-back-swimsuit/tulip-red?redirect=false&utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=feeds&utm_term=12E13TUL&utm_campaign=googleshoppingwww&gclid=CP_M4djN_LYCFWLHtAod2lkAdw#

Right, I better off to the gym now, otherwise I won't fit on those!

Big hello to all 

Love,

Ale

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!    

Doddy- sooooo, ya mummy didn't get here outfit in the end then! What happened?   hope the move goes ok today and you manage to get out in the sunshine   and I agree about Down hall, veeeery shabby!  

Faith- best you sit still then lady! Maybe in the sun? and dh can bring you what you need   and you're welcome  

Ale- Oh I love the one from next! I very nearly bought the dress, infact I still might   not liking the sound of redoing ya rootcanal it's bad enough having it done the first time!   hope you manage to get a tandem ride in at some point this weekend  

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine?!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all.


Ale - loving your new swim wear and dress. Gorgeous   and owch to re-doing root canal   


Katy - are you having a nice weekend. We are off to a farm cafe for an early lunch with friends later. They do thr yummiest food and the cakes.....well they are to die for  

Doddy - so whats the plans for mother's outfit now you cant find anything ?   hope something turns up soon. X


Afm - my daughter is sleeping through the night ( apart from 1 night she screamed earlier in week) not going to get carried away and no doubt she will test us at some point but we know she can do it and boy does it feel flipping amazing !!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - woo woo!!! I bet that really does feel great, go DB!!!  Long may it continue for you all 

KT - mornin hun, yep not such a great shopping trip    enjoy your family day hunny x

Ale - oooh nice online shopping!!!  Hope you can get out & about today, weather seems better!!

Faith - I hope my words didnt upset you yesterday, but I do feel this is the better place for support  

So yesterday, not only did we get caught in two storms plus hailstones, it was particularly unsuccessful.  She did get a nice dress from phase eight which she was planning on wearing to a friends sons wedding so might end up wearing that for mine instead.  All the proper mob stuff was so stiff or ott and flamboyant, just not my mummys style.  Was knackered last night so in bed by nine!!  Todays the big move so need to find some energy from somewhere!!!


----------



## Angel10

Hi girls   

Lolli - am soooooo bloody proud of you and Lee - you have clearly worked your socks off to get DB to this point and well done you    are you noticing a difference with DB in the day as well now hun? I am certain you must all be so much happier   

Doddy - hope today goes well   

Ale - I cant believe you have to have another root canal filling    you poor thing! Hope you get some tandem riding in this weekend and I too love the Next swimming costume - very nice   

KT - hope you are having some nice quality time with dh and S&H   

Faith -   

Dial - hope you are ok hun - you have been quiet this week   

Big   all round


----------



## pray4a+

sorry I have been a rubbish ff as you can imagine its all a bit manic and I have had a really poorly boy this week. We leave a week on Tuesday   so all go at the moment.

Doddy - good luck with appointment

Ale - I am sure the next scan will be better. Everything crossed for a positive cycle.

Dial - hope you get the funding soon for the pgd 

Lolli -    to db sleeping, well done you and dh for persevering .

Angel - how are you hunni hope all is going well  

Kt - great news on your first client. You will be a fab childminder.

Belle -   hope you are ok.

Faith - hope you are starting to relax a bit now.

Zoe  -  

Mrs rock - hope you had a fab break.

Will probably not be on much but thinking about you all and trying to read when I can to catch up. We will be in dh's companies house for a month while we find somewhere to rent so not sure about wi fi. Will get on before we leave to say bye


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Doddy- hope you managed to find some energy, and maybe even a little break for a nice cold beer!  

Angel- hi Hun! What have you been up too my lovely?  

Pray- made me all   thinking you are going so soon   I know we've never meet but I'm gonna really miss you     big   for your little chap, hope he's on the mend now


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I'm sorry I missed you!     yay to DB sleeping through! That's bloody fantastic hunny   you must feel like a new woman?!


----------



## lollipops

Pray - oh im sad too   I really am wishing you all a fabulous time in oz. Must be a real mixture of emotions for you right now but your offering your babies an amazing way of life and up bring.  If me and my husband ciuld move there we really would !!! I hope you settle into the way of life soon and that you find a place to call home once your out there. Cant wait to hear all about it and I hope it isnt too long before you have wifi and can keep us all posted. Huge get well soon to your boy and if I dont hear from you before you leave have a safe flight and " throw a shrimp on the barbie for me "   


Angel - any more washing today. Ive just stripped the bed ( again) & washed it as it gives ouf rain for tomorrow!!! Making th Ed most of my washing line before the rain returns and the tumble drier comes back into action. 
Thanks for your lovy words. Its be its been bloody hard work getting db to this stage snd she continues to push her luck at times but we stand firm !!! I am under no illusion that we wont still have screaming nights ( probably tonight as 3 teeth are about to break through) but now we know she can do we know exactly what to do. If im totally honest I feel completely exhausted when I wake up and shes slept through,  its almost like I feel hungover.  I think ive spent so long hardly getting any sleep at all that im just not use to 7/8 hours a night !!! But that is most definitely not a complaint.  Im sure if she continues being good I'll soon start feeling refreshed and energised from getting more sleep.


Doddy - hop you found some energy today to help with the moving


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Been up since 4   the boys decided it was time to get up and I DID NOT! They've finally gone back to sleep but on me so no chance of me getting back to bed anytime soon!   weather forcast says its going to be another lovely day!


----------



## lollipops

Can sympathise katy. Ive been up at 2 am and then up from 4am.....teething madness. Crazy screaming all night. Boo im so tired. X


----------



## doddyclaire

Well good morning LADY kt!!!  What's bought that about, not that its not deserved of course!!

Pray - gosh its come round so quick, I wish you all a safe journey and we know you'll report in when you can!!  Hope your ickle man.is feeling better today x

Morning to the gang!!

Yesterday went ok thanks, we did a few hours then sloped off home for a couple of cold ones in the garden, then the practice run of putting up my new tent ahead of hen weekend.  By which time neither if us could be arsed to cook so dinner was fish finger sarnies, yummmy yummmmmmy!!!!!

Hopefully its another beaut day, we have friends coming over for BBQ!


----------



## Angel10

Lady KT huh    how lovely - was this a birthday pressie cos I know you can buy Lord and Lady things    -  Is dh off today?

Lolli - awww bless DB and you    

Doddy - glad the move went ok - have a fab BBQ   

Pray - oh hun I cant believe how soon you leave, seems to have come around so quick - I know we haven't properly met but I will miss you - I just hope you will still be able to join us from down under hunny   

  to everyone - am off to enjoy the sun


----------



## lollipops

LadyKT   I completely missed that   so why the name change ? It's making me want to be a Lady too  


Doddy - a well earned  BBQ for you today after all that moving. And fish finger sandwiches. ...my favourite  


Angel - so how are you this fine morning. Guess what im doing ? More washing  


Afm - im in a bad mood today. Everyone's ******* me off   especially dh !!!! Just got out the wrong side of the bed


----------



## Angel10

Lolli - yup I am running around looking for washing    sorry you are in a mardy moo mood today - I felt that way yesterday until some friends popped over and we had a few vino's


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Hope you all had a lovely day/bhw?  

Lolli-   hope you did something today that helped improve your mood my lovely   and I think 'Lady lolli' has a lovely ring to it   

Doddy- that's my girl squeezing in a couple of cold ones yesterday   Hope you had a lovely day with your friends   I'm quite fancying a fish finger sarnie and a cold beer myself now  

Angel- feel free to pop over and do my washing! Honestly, I have sh!t loads, I have to wash mine in the evening and hang it out, hoping that it doesn't rain over night/next day so I can get it in the following evening!!!!   hope you enjoyed your sunshiny day?  

And yes my gorgeous ones, I am a lady   it's official   one of my besties bought the title and a piece of land in Scotland for me for my birthday   Apparently I can even use 'Lady' on my passport and driving licence! Who'd have thought? Me? A Lady?


----------



## lollipops

Well Hello Lady Katy Cuddles spin should I curtesy or just bow ?    What a great present from your friend    that's a good idea about the hanging the washing out at night, that must save u time in the day .   
Are you going to use your title on your passport etc ?    I might be tempted too, just for the fun!   




How's everyone's bank holiday been ? 




I'm sunburnt    hate being so pale!    We made the most of the sunshine. Forest walks, pub lunch, BBQ's,  trip to the park ....... Got lots of washing done too. Shame DB's sleeping through seems to have come to a abrupt stop thanks to the new arrival of 3 teeth. Gosh she was a nightmare last night and went into complete drooling meltdown this afternoon too    I was hoping she would toughen up to this teething lark but seems to affect her terribly. She hasn't eaten any solids for 3 days ....but has had a touch of a sicky bug and bad runs too. But not let that spoil our weekend. 


Got another 3 day weekend next weekend as its dh's birthday next Monday. I'm treating him to a new tattoo!    He keeps mentioning that he wants one to add to his other one on his back so thought I would buy him a gift voucher for the place he got his last one. Plus I get to see him in utter pain! Which will please me no end !


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- hi gorgeous   sunburnt! Oh dear   Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend though, barring poor little DB suffering with her little teeth   I think the runs can be related to teething too poor little love   Yes I was thinking of using my title, just to see if I get any special treatment, like you say, could be fun   great idea about dhs prezzie, I'd been hinting for ages that I wanted another tattoo, and got naff all!   I have got some birthday money though  
We bought some sand for the boys sandpit this morning and my bil and dh put it together, they had so much fun this afternoon they were shattered bless 'em   as always the mil was doing my head in   a couple of cold crisp glasses of wine helped though


----------



## lollipops

Bloody mother in laws   whats their deal   

Ooh a sandpit how fun   something I looked into for db , I wanted a wooden one then saw the price   so sticking to getting her a trike for her birthday  

Yes use your new title ! Why the devil not ! You are officially a Laadyyy   laa-dee-laa-dee-daa  

Yes db usually gets the runs with teething but not the sickness . But she barely lets anything pass her lips apart from a bit of cold yogurt. Even milk in her bottles can be hit and miss when teething. It has thrown our routine out the window though as shes in pain with her teeth I cant leave her to scream and cry.....poor thing. But we will be back to controlled crying once these pesky buggers are through ! 

Bad night ahead for us again. Never mind . 

What has everyone else done this weekend ?  X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I wanted a wooden sandpit with a wooden lid, but my bil bought a wooden sandpit with a tarpaulin type lid, without sounding ungrateful, it's not going to last five minutes    Dh said he'll make a wooden lid for it when needs be   a trikes good! The boys absolutely love theirs, we took them out for a walk and then to the pub in them yesterday


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and hope tonight isn't as rough as you expect hunny


----------



## lollipops

Morning all. 




Rough night last night....yawn 






So where is everyone ? ? 


Suns still shining where I am but suppose to have showers later in the afternoon x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Lolli-   Oh boo to showers coming your way   hope they hold off until late afternoon so you can at least enjoy the day! Oh and cover up young lady!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!

Oh KT - thats a fab present, and yes you should milk that for everything you can get 

Lolli - oh no  poor you & DB, but at least its only a temp thing, once all those toothy pegs are through she may settle back down again, poor lamb

Back to work today, could have done with another day off, but hey ho.  I've managed to finally order online THE dress mummy wants, its out of stock pretty much everywhere in her size but I found one!!  Hurrah, so hopefully that means no more high street pounding with her


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- morning my lovely!   back to work    yay you've found 'the' dress for your mum! What a relief!


----------



## dialadink

Morning all! 

Lolli - nasty toothy pegs upsetting DB, sounds like she's been doing so well too. Hopefully the controlled crying will be straight into success again soon. 
I'm with you on the fair skin, I've burnt too! So has DH - his is much worse than mine though (of course) 

Lady kt - ooh how fab - you should deffo get that on your passport poppet!  
Sounds like you've had lots of fun with your boys!   lovely!!  

Doddy - hey chick! Phew for getting your mums dress ordered, sounds like it was becoming a bit of a mission! 
Bleurgh to being back at W though!!  

Pray - ooh so close to  the start of the adventure- bet u must be going through a right old mixture of emotions about it all . Hope your little fella is feeling better!?!  

Angel - have u steeped away from that washing machine / line today? It's just started dribbling rain here!!  

Hello to everyone I haven't managed personals for. Just almost flooded the bathroom cos I left the bath running to come and catch up on here. Better go sort that mess and get in the bath. We are off to try and order dads birthday present this morning and then to Freeport after that for some retail therapy!


----------



## lollipops

Yay to finding the dress doddy. Thats one more thing ticked off your list and one less thing to worry about.   hope work goes by quickly for ya x

Dial - another pasty pale one then. I wish I would tan rather than burn ! Enjoy your shopping trip and sorting out your flooded bathroom


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Lady Kt,   fab pressie.  As for the sandpits you are very brave. We are NOT having one lol. I can't be doing with the mess and sand everywhere. Ed has one at nursery and it really does go everywhere, the other day he had sand in his nappy yuck!

Lolli, Poor DB and her teeth   Good news though that she did start to sleep through.

Dial, WHat are you getting your Dad?  Enjoy the shops.  

Claire, Yay for the dress   Hope you had a good bbq yesterday.  Boo to work.

Angel, You would be very proud of me this morning. I have already done 2 loads of washing that are both now hanging on the line    What are you up to today?

Pray,   Not long now.  How's James? Hope he's feeling better.

Ale, Lovely cossies   Do you have another scan today?

Hello to Mrs R, Zoe, Faith, Stacey and everyone else I haven't mentioned.

AFM - Got a neighbour popping in for coffee this morning and then I'm off shopping for a new microwave as mine broke yesterday!


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs,

Hope we all going to have a wonderful sunny week ahead  

       

Come back for personals later during lunch time!


----------



## dialadink

Ahh David Walliams and his wife have a little baby boy!   

Belle - I want a new microwave. It's a bit of a minefield now, they do so much more than just ping!! 
We are getting my dad a compact mobility scooter. He wants one little enough for him to take apart and get in and out the car by himself. Not exciting, but what he wants. The one we are getting comes with 3 different colour chassis included so u can change it when u fancy... Ahh it's the little things that please me! 
Xx

Lolli - I used to be able to tan nicely, but no I just burn!   [email protected] isn't it? X

Ale - any more news on your tx? X


----------



## Ale40

*Dial * - I think the weekend did the trick. I am so relaxed I forgot we have scan tomorrow - DH had to remind me   I will be on 9 days of stimming and I hope my super-thin lining improved a bit... How are you? 

*lollipops* - Gazilion congratulations the latest DB improvement!  I understand DB is poorly at the momen but you proved to yourself things can change for better, it will be better! I hope your Princess gets better soon, teething does not sound nice at all... Here's a cuddle and a kiss to DB  

*Pray * - We never met before, but I followed your journey here and you won my admiration and respect.  Looks much like we'll never meet, but here`s my wishes to all the best in this new phase on your journey. I hope you and your family have a fabulous time in the South Hemisphere - it's sounds like an one in a lifetime opportunity. Been there, done that (=immigration). It was not easy and it will never be, if I am honest; but I will never, ever regret it. Go for it! 

*Doddy* - Sounds like you have a fantastic weekend - put all your weekend list jobs out of the way and still had time for your well earned fun!

*KT * - A Lady! How cool is that? Now you got me curious, how those things work? 

*Angel, Belle* - How are you doing, sweets?  

*AFM * - We did not went for a ride. But DH and I read like there was no tomorrow, played badmington on the street, watched DVDs, did a barbecue and spent lots of time in the garden (we have access to the backgarden)!! On Sunday we decided at last minute to find a gig to got so we buggered off to Jazz Cafe in Camden Town, and that was really nice - we came back home by 3am, and the night was nice and warm, and Camden was unusually quiet... I hope weather stays that nice again!

A big group hello to all I missed 

Lots of love and sunshine!!!

   

Ale


----------



## lollipops




----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all! 

Dial- how was the retail therapy? What ya get?   

Belle- sand in Eds nappy!   I often wounder how crumbs get in the boys nappies     is the sandpit at Eds nursery one that you stand up at? The one the boys have got is on the floor so they sit in the sand, I think the sand tends to stay in then   did you find a new microwave? You neeeeed to be able to reheat ya coffee  

Ale- sounds like you had a lush weekend hunny   to be honest I dont really kñow how the 'lady' thing works, might have to google it myself   how are you feeling about things Hun, you'll have to remind me when your next scan is sweetie I've forgotten   sorry   

Doddy-  

Lolli- and to you poppet  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Angel10

Doddy - don't apologise for the way you feel hun


----------



## Ale40

No need to apoligozie *doddyclaire*

Morning all


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning Angel - no washing today eh  

Ale - Morning hun - is today scan day for you?  Expecting a full report later


----------



## jack12

I shall step away from here as i am going to everywhere else as i sincerely do not want connie to be rammed down anyones throat or for her to **** anyone off. x


----------



## doddyclaire

Jack - hon, have pm'd you xx


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

Sorry to read the recent contentious posts on here and **, I have been reading buteither rsn out of time to post or didnt know what to say so I shall be lazy and skip over all of it! I love you all and really cherish our friendships and in truth am probably closer to you than I am most o my friends up here x x x x x

Ale,  goodluck with your scan that I think might be today x x

Doddy, glad the dress is bought  x x 

Ladykaty,     told dh about your ladyship and guess iswho else is a lady! dh did it last night :-D what a copycat, funny though my land has a tree on it apparently :-D I also do the line drying trick them night before too....usually works out ok! X x

Dial, enjoy your time off x hope you do fun things and not just waiting in hospital for dhs appt x x

Lolli,  yeay to db sleeping last night x x nice things to do today I hope x x

Pray, yikes less than a week....it will be amazing, hope james is all better x x

Angel, hope your washer still working after all your washing and line drying ;-)

Will be back later wth more personals as I know I have missed people, nothing personal of course just impatient baby, dogs and dh 

X x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Ok, I know I'm reeeeeeally easy to confuse these days but what the feck I've come on here to have a little chinwag and catch up with my girlies and make you all chuckle about my boys walking around with my bras on their heads   but it seems to have all gone a bit   

Zoe- ooooo sorry 'lady' Zoe   yes my land has a tree on it too!   we're sooooo poooosh  

Angel- morning?!?!  

Ale- yes good luck hunny! Let us know!  

Doddy-  

Lolli-


----------



## zoe25

Same bra or one each?? Both scenarios would be great photos


----------



## lollipops

Come on girls - enough now lets bury the hatchet  
Im really upset by all this now  .... lets just get back to normal  

Katy - thats hilarious ! Ha ha . Total nutters !  

Lady Zoe - well hello my ladyship   I feel like im missing out now  

Ale - good luck my sweets  

Angel, doddy, dial and everyone else - group hug  

Must crack on with my day now, dhs birthday on monday. Sister in law has decided to come and stay with us Saturday night ( joy)


----------



## doddyclaire

- Okay i'm sorry, had me knuckles rapped for being out of line so i'm sorry.  No more views or opinions from me  

Zoe - Oooh get you - LADY!!  LOL!!  Maybe we should allllllllll get one!!

KT - Deffo picture needed of those two in your bras - classic!!

Lolli - sorry hun


----------



## Faithope

I have a picture of DS wearing my bra and pants carrying a handbag-not taken recently I must assure you   when he was about 2, must dig it out. I still laugh looking at it   

Xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- oh one each!   you know the ones, T shirt bras, that make ya boobies look pert but cover a multitude of sins (well saggyness)  

Lolli- oh the sil    

Doddy- yeah doooooo it! I wonder if you can use 'lady' on your wedding certificate  

Faith-


----------



## Ale40

*zoe25* - LadyZoe! Gosh, we are becoming posh here! 

*LadyKtcuddles, Faith* - Cheeky chums   A girls' wardrobe must be fasinating for boys... Definitely we need pics of that!

*Lolli* - Perhaps SIL can help you and DH with DB?  What are the plans for DH's b-day? 

*Mrs Rock, Belle, Jack, and Pray* - big hello 

*doddyclaire* - Well done on the dress! I guess you are all sorted for the wedding right now? 

Afm - thank you all for the wishes of good luck- it means the world to me. You make this rollercoaster ride feel smooth, you really do.  The Endometrium is triple layer looking, but shrunk from 6.4 to 6mm; the number of follies went up from 6 to 9, but after the bad news on the lining, I couldn't care about their sizes. We did one more blood test this morning to see if we need to up the gonal-f dose. I think, as before, we will have a few good-OK embryos which will perish in my lining. A pregnancy outcome will be a science miracle. I haven't given up yep, I am just trying to be realistic in order to suffer less (if that is possible). Tonight we are going out for a gig at Roundhouse, which I hope will take my mind off tx for a bit. Next scan is on Friday.

A huge    to all of us,

Ale


----------



## Angel10

Ale -   Don't give up - it all sounds ok - I know it is hard to stay strong, and sometimes the more we understand about tx the less helpful it is, try just to relax and let your body do what it needs to do - you could still be pleasantly surprised by the time you get to EC   this has been an incredibly lonnnngggg process for you I know - stick with it hun - we are here for you   

KT and Zoe - do I need to be practicing my curtsey now?


----------



## Angel10

oops sorry pressed post before finishing   

just wanted to send hugs to everyone really


----------



## Faithope

*ale*  keep those spirits high Hun xx

Big hi to all xxx

Ps had a quick look for the said photo but can only get to the boxes at the front of my wardrobe, the rest are too heavy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- oh that's good news about your follies hunny   I know you're worried about your lining,   it looks better at your scan on Friday   enjoy the gig!   

Angel-   cheeky!   right back at ya lady!  

Faith- get dh to shift 'em later, that's what he's there for!


----------



## lollipops

Ale - keep positive that lining can thicken up and if not well triple layer is all they ask for .  

Faith - so boys really are interested in boobies from a young age then  

Angel - im practising my royal bow too  

Doddy -    for you lady....

And ♥♥♥♥ for everyone


----------



## doddyclaire

Ale - pleased to read your follie numbers are up!!  Lining can always be a bit hit & miss - try not to fret, fingers crossed for more good news at your next scan!!  Enjoy the gig tonight - who are you seeing?

Faith - yep moving boxes around is definitely a BLUE job 

Lolli -   back at ya


----------



## dialadink

Not sure what I missed but so pleased to read happy natter chatter  

Sounds like we neeeed to see some super funny nephew pics!!  

Faith - if u find the pic make sure you keep it handy for a 16th or 18th birthday shaming!  

Ale - stay positive Hun. Sending u thicker lining vibes   have you tried the usual Brazil nut / hot water bottle tricks? What Gonal f dose are u on?  

Lady kt - stole your night time washing trick last night... BIG mistake - it was soggier than it started when I got up this morning.  

Zoe - so you're a lady too . Feel left out. Think we should all do it.  
How's the mini weekend going? Busy busy? X

Hello to all the other wonderful B&B's group


----------



## Angel10

Dial - is your dh ok hun? saw you were at the hospital with him earlier?   

Doddy - off topic here but do your headaches ever keep you awake or stop you from sleeping hun? I had one so bad last night that the only thing that knocked it on the head was a 400g Ibuprofen - then I slept   

Ok so this whole Lady thing - am happy to become one in name - but do I then have to behave like one?


----------



## doddyclaire

Angel - no never tbh!!  I've taken tramadol for it sometimes, doesn't shift it but it does mean i don't give a sh%t!!!


Dial - Hope you're ok hun x


----------



## Faithope

I will get DH on the case later   

I have been to the GP and he has recommended I have a phased return to work-now as you are all aware, we know what happened the last time I tried that, lots of   after being dragged in the office.. Anyway, I am arranging to talk to my line manager about it all before I even attempt to go back in. I want to go back but I am so scared too. Sounds stupid I know. Plus the MS is all day long..I will try it out and see how it goes. O and the GP also said that the MS can last longer with twins   

What's all the lady talk?? I burp so that counts me out


----------



## Angel10

Faith - you must go with your heart on the whole work front - if you don't have to go in then don't, you have come to far to jeopardise things now hun - I hope your line manager can be understanding


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- whoopsie!   must check weather forecast   now it's all rain fresh and not summer fresh   

Angel- lol! I'd be do disappointed if we all actually behaved like 'Lady's'...oh the irony!  

Faith- hope your line manager can help you poppet   And yes, even burpers can be Lady's just look at me!!


----------



## lollipops

What about bottom burps   Surely I cant be a lady then ? I do an awful lot of them  

Faith - just go steady at work and hope your line manager is helpful  

Dial - oh no, typical that when you try the washing line trick it rains  hows DH anyway ?  

Hows everyone's evening ? 

Im stuck upstairs sat outside db's bedroom whilst she screams the house down. Dont know whats up with her she is usually fast asleep by now but she woke up an hour after bedtime hysterial.  Ive tried all thr usual tricks but nothings working. So im sat on the landing trimming my toes nails   

How 'lady like ' am I


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- even botty burps can be lady like   They're better known as 'fluffs'   I hope DB settles down for you soon, you'll have to paint ya toes After trimming


----------



## dialadink

Ha ha kt - my Dh calls my bottom burps my 'love puffs'!! That's pretty weird isn't it? X

Lolli - otoh, poor u and DB. Wouldn't it be good if she could just tell u what's up?  
Anyway, excellent opportunity for tidying up your toes - good use of the time me thinks. 
Did u get dh's present sorted? 
My DH is ok. He's had a lump getting bigger and bigger beneath his knee for a while but it's ridiculous now. Should get X-ray results Friday - just hope it gives an answer to whats what and isn't just opening a can of worms - ah well time will tell - in the meantime I continue to listen to the whining!! Lol xxx

Faith - don't over do it with the work thing - easing back in sounds a good plan. Hope the boss is better this time than last. You just have to put u and those precious twinnies first. Must be nerve wracking, but u really are doing so well.  

Doddy - I'm ok thanks poppet. How's u? How's your bonce? X

Angel - hello mrs - meant to ask, have u been bak to gym? I've not been in ages (cos of DH'S knee really) but feeling guilty. It's a lot of money to spend each month for the two of us to not go (£140).   might see if we can at least go for a relaxing sauna and jacuzzi together on Friday - it's AT the gym - so that counts right  

Well I think most things are finally sorted for dads birthday tomorrow. His new wheels are charging in the dining room!   can't wait to see his face as he doesn't know we got it. We took him to look at one today and he was clueless we already have it sorted bless him! Just finished wrapping his presents. 
Few last minute things to sort tomorrow before the evening (balloons and pick up the cake) might just squeeze in time to get myself ready! Lol. 
Just want him to enjoy his special day.  

So, off to bed. Sweet dreams ladies


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial-   I've heard of 'love puffs'   I like it, it's really sweet   to this day my dh thinks I don't 'do that' it's soooo funny, his face when I do a little parp is priceless, especially when he hears it and says 'what was that?' my reply being 'what? What was what? I didn't hear anything!'   makes me chuckle lots  
Well done getting all your dads prezzies and everything sorted, is it a biggy birthday? Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow,   to your daddy!


----------



## dialadink

Ahh bless your DH- in our house anything too smelly must be the dog!!  

Yes, it's my dads 70th!   feels strange to think of my dad as 70!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Dial- fantastic! Hope you all have a fantastic day!  

same old Thursday for us, Sainsbury's, clinic, play group, mil!   I know routine is supposed to be good but my Thursdays are getting a little tedious!!!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

lolli, so....everything sorted for dh's bday on monday, great present idea, may steal the idea for dh as he is after another tatoo to, (what's dh after??), nice of your sil to invite herself over..hmmmm.....could you not just get her to babysit for you so you and dh can go out    how did db get on last, I take it/ hope she did eventually settle..... 

dial, ooooo happy birthday to your daddy! what a lucky man he is to have a thoughtful daughter like you, hope he is thrilled with his prezzie   and hope they get to the bottom of dh's dodgy knee, how annoying (good excuse for lack of gym attendance though  ) our mini weekend yesterday was....lovely with archie, but pants day for me (boring reasons) but ended up having a nice play at dh's auntie where archie found a lovely sized fountain for splashing at got absolutely soaked while laughing his head off (I surprised myself by even having a spare outfit in my bag of tricks  ) waiting for photo's  of this too  

ale, sounds like progress on your scan, think its always a bit tricky working out what on earth our body's are going to do during stimming but hopefully friday's scan will reassure you that things are going in the right direction  

faithope, hope your work eventually gets themselves sorted and is supportive with your return  

doddy, I am a bit dozey nowadays   what's the latest on all your tests and things with those god awful headaches (don't know how you cope with them!)  

angel, belle, everyone else (took me ages to think of the word for fountain just then so no chance of remembering who I have missed out    ) what's everyone up to today?  

we just found out fil has cancer in his bladder but everyone seems very optimisitc, op in two weeks should remove it all and then chemo.....so fingers crossed all goes well there, very surprising reaction from mil being positive as she is normally the voice of doom.......  (mil can do my head in but fil is lush just sits there taking everything in, doing too much for everyone else and not letting others care for him  )


----------



## zoe25

ooo AND it is soooo pants working when it is a blue sky every if it is windy!!


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon,

Zoe, Sorry to hear about FIL  

LadyKt, Sounds as though you have a busy day.

Dial, Happy Birthday to your Dad xxx Hope he likes his new wheels. 

Lolli, Hope DB settled last night xx

Angel, How are you hun?

Faith, Pleased the gp signed you back on reduced hours xxx

Claire, So are you all set for your hen do?  Are you having a theme and dressing up?

Ale, Pleased that the follie count has gone up and good luck for your scan tomorrow.      

Hi to Mrs Rock, Pray and Jack and anyone I've missed.

Has anyone heard from Hennups lately?

AFM - Got my follow up next Tuesday, going to try to start tx again asap.


----------



## Faithope

*Bathbelle* I'm going to sound like a stalker here but Hennups has a blog that she updates quite regularly and on there I noticed that she posts on Babycentre 

*zoe* so sorry to hear about FIL 

*dial* Big celebration then! My an is 80 in August, having a garden tea party for her 

Big hi to all

xxx


----------



## zoe25

ooo thought I posted a personal for you kt, sooo rude that I didn't! know what you mean about busy routine days, I completely changed mine yesterday just for the hell of it, no toddlers and no signing in the afternoon, I felt like such a rebel   enjoy your day though  

belle, ooo hope your fu goes well and all systems go for the next tx, am I right thinking it will be a fresh cycle (or have I made that up ) hope Ed eventually got his snooze in the other day, I love his pictures  

faith,


----------



## Faithope

http://islamckillop.blogspot.co.uk/ here's Hennups blog 

/links


----------



## BathBelle

Faith, TY for the link  

Zoe, No a frozen cycle. 4 frosties left. DH and I have agreed that I won't have anymore fresh cycles. 

xxx


----------



## zoe25

ah ha! so i did make it up then   4 lovely frosties, well done on deciding on no fresh cycles, I think it's hard making any IF decisions without a medical professional saying you can't  (does that make sense )


----------



## Angel10

zoe25 said:


> I think it's hard making any IF decisions without a medical professional saying you can't (does that make sense  )


Zoe - I had to copy this because that is so true of what my dh and I have been struggling with with making IF decisions, though after a call to my clinic that decision has finally been made  sorry to hear about your fil hun - these parents are a worry to us all  

Belle - glad your follow up is so soon hun and FX you can start fet asap  

Faith - thanks for the link, how you feeling at the moment? 

Dial - hope your Dad has had a lovely b'day hunny - and what a fab pressie for him  oh in answer to your question, my and gym are about to be reacquainted on a more regular basis as of today   for your dh xx

KT - hope MIL hasn't been too unbearable today  I hope you have rubbed her nose in about the fact that you are now a LADY  

Lolli - gotta laugh at you on the stairs cutting your nails  hope you collected them up rather than just left them there ewwwwwwwwww  hows DB been today with her new toothy pegs?  ohhhh whats Lee having for a new tattoo? We neeeddddd details 

Doddy - hope you are ok today 

AFM - well we have finally decided to give tx one last chance - start in July


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Zoe-   I'm so sorry about your fil   that  all goes well with the op and chemo   well done you being rebellious yesterday   

Belle- right if I forget (highly likely these days   ) good luck for your FU and exciting starting tx again soon! How are you feeling about it?  

Faith- hope you haven't been doing too much moving  

Angel- wow! Excellent news about starting tx in July Hun! Feeling good about it?


----------



## Angel10

KT - wellll yes I feel ok about it actually - think working with the wonderful Wayne and seeing him with dh today has been really beneficial - I now what to give this another go BUT I wont be worrying about it like I have in the past as now I can see and accept that dh and I have an incredibly strong marriage (despite a few hick ups   ) and I realise that we will be ok even if we don't get our dream together - does that make sense?    am actually surprised I am talking about it on here as I didn't think I would want to as I don't like drawing attention to myself - but I wanted to share it now we know


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angel- that makes perfect sense hunny! I'm glad you're seeing things for what they really are, knowing that you and dh are strong, together,    Maybe being more relaxed about this tx will help Hun, and having Wayne to guide you all the way through this time too   great news Hun!


----------



## Faithope

*Angel*  It's nice to hear a positive post hun, wayne must be working his magic  July is so close (not for me though you understand  ) go with the flow hun 

Thanks for asking after me-I am OK, I am feeling sick all day/night but not being sick. I think a bump is appearing but as they are only the size of raspberries, it's probably flubber  As long as I feel pregnant and the scans continue to show babies, my mental state should be OK by the time they are born


----------



## lollipops

Angel - I'm very pleased to hear you and your lovely DH have come to a decision on more treatment. And I wish you barrels and barrels of luck for July. You sound very positive and together about it, I admire you for that. And dont ever feel you can't talk about what's happening in your life and about tx related stuff, you need support and looking after too   

Zoe- sorry to hear about FIL . That can't be easy for your DH or you. Bless him, I hope he's ok and that the op rids him of the nasty C word 

Belle - all the very best for your follow up and next round of FET    

Dial- what a lovely thoughtful daughter you are  I'm sure your dad will love his present  I think he will be very choked by your gesture 

Doddy - how was workypoo's today Hun? 

Faith - sickness and retching are all wonderful joys of pregnancy 

Afm- I ate the rest of my gnocchi bake for dinner, yum yum. Seems like we will all be eating our own versions very soon. X


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

angel, fantastic news that a decision has been made, ooo july will be here soon   

kt, how was your routine thursday then, apart from busy  

lolli, yes I think you have started a gnocci thing bet the shops will run out of it soon    think I'll be attempting it tomorrow too  

fil seems quite ok about it all but he is also 80 yrs old and wouldn't share his feeling anyway, dh has already used his dad as an excuse to get an extension on his dissertation    boys!

how is everyone else, looking forward to the weekend??

ooh dial, fab photo's of the birthday boy and his evening


----------



## zoe25

you had all better not start chatting now I need to go in a thrilling meeting


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs,  

Sorry about this me post, but I need your opinion...


Do we abandon this cycle or do we go ahead with the egg collection for a future embryo transfer? 

AF arrived two days ago- during stimms. Yep. The lining collapsed while stimming.   It went from 6.4mm, 6mm and 5.3mm this morning. The number of follies decreased from 9 to 7 -  only 5 are good. The dr. told to carry on with the meds until next scan on Monday. He hopes to see a new lining building. I doubt. If that doesn`t happen, he`s considering collecting the eggs for fertilization. 

If we go ahead with only five eggs, we would have to wait 5 days to see if we have any embryos left, as the clinic doesn't  freeze embies on Day 3.  But our embies normally struggle to reach Day 5 and aren`t good to freeze. Abandoning this cycle would break DH`s heart. He`s desperate for it to work, and I fear for him if we have a negative outcome.


On the other hand, if we abandon the cycle prior EC, the clinic might return about GBP 2500 and the cost of meds would be well below GBP 1,000 - we would only need to buy stims injections and Cetrotide. Next cycle could be in August or July.

I had a poo day yesterday. I cried what I had to cry for this and another reason (I explain later). But I am all right now, despair and worry won`t change anything.

Gosh, enough of me know, I can`t stand myself – now imagine the others…

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! (just)  

Zoe-   to boring meetings!   your naughty dh! My nan was diagnosed with breast cancer at 80, didn't phase her one bit tough old bird   my day yesterday was ok thanks, was shattered though as had to do some studying last night too! 

Ale- oh hunny   I'm so sorry this is happening darling, what a decision to have to make   I think you have to go with your head on this one, I totally see your dilemma, I understand the importance of embies being put back on day 2/3 and that obviously you wouldn't be able to do that, but to wait for day 5 embies to freeze is also a risk too   what is the likelyhood of the same thing happening on a fresh cycle in July/August?


----------



## Angel10

Thanks for your support girlies   

Ale - oh huni    I actually don't know what to say   - this whole cycle has gone on for months so to come to an abrupt halt would be soooo hard for you   The clinic needs to give you more support on the decision you make in my honest opinion - ask them to help you to come to the right decision hun - ohhhh big big hugs and squeezes for you and your dh    

Zoe - I too got the ingredients for the gnocci recipe  - it should be being made tonight    grrrr to your dh    hope you didn't fall asleep in your meeting - you were up early with Archie according to your post on **   

KT - exciting times are coming for you my lovely    I hope all the hard work and preparation isn't too exhausting   

Faith -   

Lolli - how was last night hun?   

Big hugs to all you luffly ladies


----------



## Faithope

*Ale*  I don't what to say either  I hate not being able to help but wanted to give you huge hugs 

Be back later, just wanted to hug Ale xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Ale - oh honey.   what a dilemma your in   such a tough call. Did they say why your lining decreased ? I don't know what to suggest. Its a bit of a damned if you damned if you dont situation.  I so wish I had a crystal ball right now. Wont yourclinic ffreeze any embryos at day 2/3 whatsoever ? Even in exceptional circumstances ? Im sending you huge hugs right now.I agree with Angel  talk to your cconsultant and seek his honest opinion on the matter xxx


----------



## Ale40

That's my trouble *Lolli* - we have been diagnosed with "thin lining", but nobody knows what causes it - the fertility scientists in general. They know so little thin lining is known to route couples towards surrogacy. 

*Angel, Faith* - Thank you 

*Kt*- my lining collapsed in july, but after embryo transfer. I wasn't so sad because I knew our embies had already perished, as I was testing negative since 10day past ET. 

I emailed the consultant last week asking to freeze some embryos on D3 and he categorically said no. I will email him again, explaining how bad things are with the lining and reminding him our embies don't survive for freezing.

I sort of made up my mind (need to consult DH). If we can, I would like to go ahead with the egg retrieval, fertilize them with ICSI and freeze them on day 3. Let's see what Monday brings us.

I hope everyone's having nice plans for the weekend - it's supposed to be nicer 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies I am baaaaaaack

Angel, pleased to hear your news, and glad you wanted to share with us.  Very best of luck for July   


Ale, think that is a good decision.  I posted to you on ** from the car home.


Had the most lovely time    Lovely wedding, lovely hotel, lovely weather, lovely cottage, feel refreshed


----------



## pray4a+

Angel - I am so happy for you   and really pleased you could share. It sounds like you and dh are in a recall good place about the tx   this will be your time. Thanks for the pm hun  

Ale - so sorry it's all gone pare shaped can't give any advice just a big   make sure the consultant gives you as much info as possible before you make a decision 

Zoe - sorry about your fil hope he is being well looked after  

Dial - hope your dad had a great birthday and what a lovely thoughtful pressie 

Mrs Rock  - welcome back

Dodgy - just looked at your ticker, the wedding is soooooo close  

Kt - should be bowing   have you got your first childminding kiddy yet ?

Faith - big   hang in there hunni 

Lolli - had to   at you on the landing but glad she is getting the message.

Belle - glad you have a plan and are moving on soon  

Afm - Can't believe it's only 4 days till we go   not looking forward to the weekend we have lots of goodbyes to say and I'm not coping to well   will be back on before we go but just wanted to say thank you to the most amazing group of women I have had the privilege of getting to know    you will never know what the support i have had from you all has meant. I am not putting it very well but you are all very special to me and even at the other side of the world I will never forget you. Right enough moosh I'm blubbing again, all I do at the moment.


----------



## lollipops

Pray -     awwww, gosh you made me well up !   I hope saying goodbye isnt as hard as you think. If it helps I remember doing it when me and my family moved to Spain ( I know it isnt Oz but its a bit similar) and yes it was hard , there's lots of tears but at the same time was wonderful to be around my family and realise just how much everyone cares and how close you really are.  You can do it Pray. It takes time to settle into a new country but it does , piece by piece become home and you will mert new friends out there too.....and wow are your children going to have an amazing upbringing and way of life !!!!
Dont loose touch will you ? We will all still be here  waiting for an update from you once you have settled into Oz xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray-     me too! You are such a beautiful special lady and you've been through so much, not surprised you're feeling so emotional poppet   I hope it's not goodbye and it's simply just a 'see you later!' and once you have settled and you're connected to the interweb please let us know how you're getting on, you know what us lot are like, we neeeeeed to know!   And we will miss you!     wishing you lots of love and luck


----------



## Angel10

Morning   

Pray - awwww sweetie you made me cry too with your message    you are really going to be missed hunny but please please please get in touch as soon as is possible (you have my moby hun) you know we will all be thinking of you and want to know you are all safely there in Oz - I am so very glad we have been such a huge part of your journey hun - looks like we will all need to save up for a meet up with you    seriously though - take really good care of yourself darling and look forward to hearing from you soon     

Ale - how are you today? I hope that the right thing can be done for you when Monday comes  

KT - how you doing my lovely?   

Hope everyone is ok - though a little tired judging by posts on **! probably wont help if I tell you I woke up at 10.30am


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all! 

Angel-     good for you having a lay in, presume you're sleeping better my lovely? I'm good thanks Hun! 

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend? Where is everybody?


----------



## Ale40

I'm here, in the sofa Kt... I'll be less of a bummer tomorrow, I promise


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- aww bless you hunny   you're allowed to be feeling down poppet   Did your dh agree with you on what you wanted to do re this tx?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning

Ale, what did the clinic say about freezing?  Thinking of you.  Hope your scan tomorrow is better.


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls, Very quiet on here at the moment   Hope you are all okay  

Ale, Good luck for your scan tomorrow and I hope that the clinic will allow you to freeze on Day 2 or 3 xxx

Pray, Have a safe journey xxx

Angel, Fab news about starting tx again   

xxx


----------



## Angel10

Afternoon   

Belle - how are you doing hun? will you get any results from your tests from you mmc at your follow up do you think?   

KT - ha - I spoke too soon yesterday - was still awake at 3am this morning - so in answer to your question, no not really sleeping well - it comes and goes    hope your dh has been off today to spend some time together   

Ale - sending you lots of cuddles hun   not surprising you had a down day, you have been and are still going through so much - I really hope tomorrows scan brings a more positive outcome   

Mrs R - back to work tomorrow then hun? booooooo   


Hope all you lovely girls are ok - its way too quiet on here


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Helllooooooooo! 

Mrsrock- lovely to have you back!   sounds like you had a lovely break   back to the dreaded W tomorrow   not so good  

Belle-   hows you hunny? And little Ed?  

Angel-   how annoying! Hope you sleep better tonight hunny   dh was off today, we went out this morning to get flowers for the garden, then this afternoon dh worked in the garden for a couple of hours then back in to play before bedtime   

Lolli- how was your weekend with the sil? Full on?   hope DB sleeps ok tonight   hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow, and   to your dh! 

Ale- big   to you poppet   let us know how your scan goes tomorrow  

Zoe- where are you hunny? Hope everything is ok?  

Doddy- missing you too sweetness   hope you've ha a lovely busy weekend?  

Dial- did you have a lovely week off with dh? Looks like your dad had a lovely birthday  

Faith- when's your scan Hun? 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm a bit     nothing you didn't know already!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello!

Yes back to W tomorrow, boo hiss!  Just dreading it as it's always mayhem when you've been off for a while, plus the day before I went they told me they needed to draft me in to help with a really big case which 3 lawyers are already working full time on and everybody is jumping up and down about so not looking forward to how pressurised that's going to be.  Pfffft.


Not done much this weekend, just lots of laundry and pottering about.  Nice to be home!  I've put on about half a stone on holiday but am telling myself that's the sign of a good holiday   


E is on fire at the moment with her walking, she can do about 5 steps without falling over, stand alone and has worked out how to get on and off her zebra herself all in the space of a few days.  At last!  You still have to stay close by though as she's really unpredictable, she seems to forget at least 3 times a day that she needs to balance or hold on and will just let go and keel over like a felled tree.  Hope she starts to remember soon!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, yeay, pleased you are back, sounded like you had a lush break away too. good luck with w....at least i gyess busy is better than bored.....  love E's progress well done little lady, exciting to see i bet x x

angel, great news about tx (cant remember if i said or thought that ) but great news anyway x x

pray, loads and loads of hugs and good luck wishes for your leaving day tomorrow and the beginning of a new life, we'll all be here envious whenever you get settled, be thinking of you x x

ale, so sorry to hear about your lining....really hope they listen to your wishes about the 3 instead of 5 days..you are the customer after all, fx for you x x

faith, hope you scan went well x x

hi lolli; kt,dial, doddy, belle, jack and all my other beautiful friends..im.rushing now so sorry not for more personals i had to nip out to the drs as think there may be an absess brewing and instead of being a grown up and going to the dentist as its in my gum i chickened out and went to the drs for drugs and luckily got my nice dr at my emergencyy appt 

sped back to work now as typically i have lots on today ooo and an added bonus that archie decided to forgoet it was a school night and didnt fancy sleeping between 4-6!! bet my bags give me away today :-D

x x x


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon,

Zoe, Oh no to the absess but good of the lovely Dr to give you the drugs  I know how you feel with the 4am starts, Ed has decided that 4am is his new wake up time too  

Mrs Rock, Hope that work is not as bad as you imagined   Well done E on her walking. 

Kt, So when does your first client start?  

Angel, I am still waiting for the appointment at the MC clinic so haven't had any tests done. EPAU weren't interested in testing the embryo   How's you?

Lolli, Happy Birthday to your DH  

Ale, How did you appointment go today?

Faith, How was the scan?

Pray, Thinking of you. Please stay in touch xxx

Hello Dial, Claire, Jack, and anyone else I've missed. Hope you are all ok xxx

I've been feeling a bit rough since the MC, although a little better in the last few days, lots of what I thought were pg symptoms, sickness and dizziness but also lots of headaches and cramp in my hands and feet. It's not been so bad the last few days but I decided to look my symptoms up on Dr Google and it looks as though I could have steriod withdrawel. You are supposed to wean off steriods but my clinic told me to just stop all meds and I didn't bother checking about the steriods. I will mention at my appointment tomorrow


----------



## Faithope

Not good news from me-Twin 1 hasn't made it, twin 2 is 24mm and looks like a baby. Just got to hope and pray it stays strong. Can't believe history is repeating itself. Will we ever get a break from losing babies, that's 5 children I have lost xxx I will be taking a break from here xx


----------



## Ale40

*Faith * - you have a tough cookie on board, he will make it! A huge hug and lots and love your way.   We don't call it a rollercoaster by chance...  

Afternoon B&Bs,  

I will be back here later 

Love,

Ale


----------



## pray4a+

Faith- So sorry hunni,      that your other little one stays strong  

Well I'm off !!! Will be in touch when I can


----------



## Mrs Rock

Pray - safe journey    Hope you settle in fast.  Don't stay away too long, as soon as you are settled we neeeeed to know how you are getting on.  Don't forget us!



Faith - I said it on ** but sending you a hug for the loss of twin 1   .  So sorry to hear it.  


Ale, happy to hear your news, you ahve done well to persuade them to freeze on day 3.  Massive good luck for EC.

Belle, sorry you haven't felt well.  I thought if you'd been on prednisolone less than a few months you could just stop, but I can't remember how many months exactly. I was lucky and never had any side effects from it but I know some ladies do suffer.  


Zoe ouch!  Abscess sounds painful!  Get you to the dentist lady, I am a big wuss at the dentists too but you don't want it getting any worse


----------



## zoe25

pray, safe journeys      look forward to hearing from you on the other side   

faithope, sorry to hear your news, grieve for your loss and take reassurance from the strong embie you have there too   

belle, hope your clinic can help with you feeling unwell, really not what you need, hope you continue to feel better   

mrs rock, I am a wuss   I've got no pain or swelling with whatever I have and have ab....so is it really bad to just wait and see??......   hope w was/ is tolerable today


----------



## dialadink

Got pages and pages to catch up on - but just wanted to say    safe journey to Pray xxxx

Faith -   I know I have already been in touch, but sending you more hugs - and I am so so sorry for your loss of twin 1. I am hoping and   with all I can that twin 2 stays as strong as mummy is. 
You really do deserve a happy ending after all IF has put you though. xx

Will try to catch up properly later girls - being a naff FF at the mo - just never seem to get the time to read and post - hope everyone is ok? ! xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies  

Just a quicky as I'm trying to keep my eyes open studying, might have to go to bed in a min though   I was absolutely convinced I'd posted this morning   Anyway...

Pray-   lots of love and luck to you poppet, safe journey, don't forget to email me!     

Faith- huge   hunny as I said on **, I'm so sorry  

Hi to everyone else, sorry, I'll try and catch up tomorrow but busy busy until the evening   meeting with other child minders in the morning, over to mums for lunch, then shoe shopping for the boys!   

Night night my lovelies, sweet dreams


----------



## Ale40

Evening B&Bs,

*MRs Rock* - best ofluck in the world with the complicated case. Aw, bless E - she must look so cute walking...

*Angel * - Wonderful news about decision on tx.  I'll be here all the way with you!  

*Pray * - Safe journey to your new home! I look forward to hear from you from the South!!  

*Zoe* - Hope you are feeling better now...  Did the dentist sort the absess issue?

*Belle* - I'm sorry you are feeling unwell...  At Homerton I was told when needed, I should stop steroids (I am taking 20mg) little by little: one week 10mg, then one week 5mg, then stop completely Definitely mention that tomorrow.

*Faith * - 

*Dial, Ladykt , Doddy*- Hello!!

Afm - The clinic finally gave in and agree with freezing embryos at day 3. So we decided to go ahead with egg collection.
A positive outcome for us now means 4 to 5 good eggs, and hopefully a couple of embryos for freezing. If we are that fortunate, we migh go for a FET soon... But we need to investigate if there isn't anything we can't do about our lining. We'll see... 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Angel10

Ale - hi hun - I hope you are all ready for tomorrow and as I said on ** - am glad that you are going to get to EC - what time is it? I really wish you all the very very best - you deserve it   

Faith - am thinking of you   

 big hello to everyone - will try to get back on later


----------



## Ale40

Thank you *Angel* 

EC is set for 7h30 in the morning. I hope to be back home before lunch time.

Big group hello


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wishing you tons of luck Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Good luck tommorrow Ale


----------



## Angel10

Ale - wishing you all the best   




BELLE - sorry for capitals, my kindle keeps changing it every time I write BELLE for some stupid reason....anyhow, l am so sorry I meant to ask how you got on today? Did you come away from your follow up more positive and did they give you any advice 're steroid withdrawal? I do hope you starting to feel better   




Must try to sleep, it's not  my best friend at the moment    night y night xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- thinking of you poppet   good luck for tomorrow      



Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Ale, Thinking of you.   you get lots of lovely eggs      

Kt, Did you get the boys shoes yesterday? Bet that was expensive. Love the photo on ** of them in their highchairs. I reckon the are bigger than Ed now. And they look much blonder than when I saw them in Dec  

Angel, The follow up yesterday went well. He confirmed that I should have been weened off the steroids   How are you? Any plans for today?

Far too quiet on here at the moment   Hope everyone is ok.

Wonder whether Pray has arrived yet  

AFM - At the follow up yesterday we told the consultant we wanted to start tx again asap. So he agreed, and I had a D/R implant fitted there and then   Taking 3 norethisderone a day to hold off AF while I'm on holiday next week and to bring on a bleed end of May and then ET planned for 20th June    

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!  

Belle- wow it all happened at your FU didn't it   exciting!   yes I managed to get the boys shoes, not the ones I originally wanted as they didn't start until a size 7   so ended up spending twice as much, they were £28 a pair   How is Ed? 

I'll try and catch up in stages girls, I just don't have the time at the mo


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wow Belle, that's good, I do like a consultant who understands the need to get on and do it!  You will be ahead of me then as I don't think I'll get to EC until July.  I have an appointment on Monday at Guys to discuss.  DH can't come because of work which is peeing me off but it was go alone or wait, and I don't do waiting very well.  I discovered several grey hairs this week and it has shocked me, time is ticking   


Zoe how is your gum now, is it better with the abs?


KT the boys have grown a lot I agree.  E is getting so heavy it's actually starting to affect my back to carry her a lot.  And as I have titanium implants in my back I had not thought this would be a problem!  But I guess the muscles are only the same strength they ever were.  Back to pilates for me I think.  E's first shoes cost £26, it is mad isn't it!!  And I was told I had to get her re-measured in 8 weeks so I may be buying more in a couple of weeks.  



Angel did you get a good night's sleep last night?  I have same problem, no fun at all.  Last week I woke up at 3am every night for no particular reason.  



Ale - hope things have gone well, let us know xx


----------



## Ale40

Good morning all 

Just finished having some breakfast on my desk at home 

We had four eggs - our smallest ever crop, but it's as expected and for that I am really grateful.

Now I am hoping my hardest for them to fertilize and turn into healthy embryos.

*Belle*, that's really awsome 

I'm home today - will do some home work, pop at post office to pick up some parcels, and watch footie later tonight.

How is everyone doing?

I'll be right back!!!

Love,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Mrs Rock,  Good luck with your appointment on Monday. Shame DH can't make it but I understand you want to get on with the next cycle   I know where you are coming from with the grey hair thing. I have found a few in the last couple of weeks  

Kt, The price of kids shoes is   Ed is doing well thanks, he's in to EVERYTHING so is keeping me very busy on my days off  

Ale,   they all fertilise and you have some good frosties.  Don't overdo it today hun  

xxx


----------



## dialadink

Ok, trying to catch up - please bear with me...



Zoe - Sorry to hear the news about FIL. Sounds like a sensible approach from him though.  
Did you have a bad tooth/abcess? Hope that's better if I got that right.  

Doddy - Don't recall seeing much from you - hope you are ok? Are there any updates on the head situation? When is your appt again? Sorry I really am rubbish 

Angel - So good to read you are feeling positive in going ahead with tx. Great that you are feeling in a good place to share that too. I am   for you and DH that this will bring you the much longed for LO.   Not sleeping again though hunny? I feel your pain. I've been sleeping so well for a while now, but last night was awful - worst for a long time - I went to bed at 11pm but was still wide awake at 3.45am. When the alarm went off at 6am it was more than a shock to the system!!   Think i'll have an early night tonight.  

Belle - Ooh I read your post about not feeling well and instantly thought steroid withdrawal was responsible. Naughty of your clinic to not make it clear that you should wean off! Anyway, fandabidozi news about getting straight on with tx. ET just over a month away too - wow!! Will you be back on the steroids etc for this FET? Lots of love n luck to you hunny. xx  

Mrs R- So nice to read you had such a fab time away. Lovely! Shame DH isn't joining you for the appt at Guys - I get what you mean about not wanting to wait though. Do you think you will get straight into tx quite quickly? I'm missing tx tbh. Really want to feel like I am getting somewhere instead of playing the waiting game - probably a phase   Got a pretty might wait to go yet!!  

Faith -     and   for you. xx

Pray - Hope you have arrived safely in Australia. Exciting times.       Bonza! 

Lolli - Did DH enjoy his birthday? How was the weekend with the SIL? When is your holiday? Can't be far off. oooh and is it hair chop this week? Looking forward to seeing pictures.  

Ale - Just seen your update . Great news on your EC. Now go and rest up! Fingers crossed for some lurve in the lab tonight!!     

Right, that's me for now - back for more later. xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Dial, How are you?  When will you find out about funding for PGD? Will you be able to cycle as soon as funding has been approved or is there a long wait for PGD? xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello  

Pray - I missed you, sorry    Hope your journey was ok and you're all now settling into new time zones/temporary housing but much better climates!  Updates & pics needed you know 

Zoe - Your poor FiL, hope the surgery & chemo isn't too harsh on him, they're tougher than we think somestimes though!  Hope your abcess is healing ok.

Angel - Wowzer!!  Very pleased for you that you've made the decision, for what its worth - I think its the right one   

Lollipops - Hope DH had a great birthday, pics looked good, lush presents ideas!!  How's DB & the sleeping now?

KT - Hey hun, how ya doing?  Loved the pic of the boys!

Ale - Well done for this morning, and for pushing on the freezing, its difficult enough without these clinics making things that little bit harder.  Will be singing Barry White songs in my head for your lab of love tonight 

Faith - Again - am sorry about twin 1, really hope the stronger one does his (just a feeling) thing and hangs in tight 

Belle - Wow!!  No hanging around for you either!!  Hope all goes well with your frosties!

Dial - Glad your pops had a good birthday, looks like you all had a nice time 

Hello to the rest of the B&B's i've missed.

Been MIA is headaches have got a lot worse over the last 2 weeks, am back at doc's tomorrow as it turns out something has shown up in my bloodwork but they wouldn't discuss over the phone, am living on migralieve which is an expensive habit to run let me tell you.  
xxx


----------



## dialadink

Belle - I'm alright thanks Hun. We have to wait for our initial appt at guys to discuss tx, then if we go ahead (we will) they apply for funding. They estimate around 6 months from referral to funding approval - so likely to know November time I guess. Guys say around 8-12 months from referral to actual tx, so we are reckoning early 2014.  

Doddy - not liking the sound of the headaches being worse - I mean they were bad enough before!!! 
When are you seeing the doc? I thought your bloods were ok?! Did I imagine that? 
Sending you lots of gentle   poppet.   whatever has shown up is nothing to serious and easily sorted. xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon! 

Ale-     for some good strong embies  

Mrsrock- children's stuff is so expensive, I even popped into primani for a few bits for the boys and it was so much more expensive than the adults stuff   it's because they know you need it   and I swear ALL the hair I lost after having the boys has grown back grey!  

Belle- aww bless Ed, they just never stop do they!  

Dial- hey gorgeous! I've missed you   it's quite a wait for referral isn't it   Have you sorted yourselves a holiday yet poppet?  

Doddy- omg you poor thing   nasty bloody headaches, I take those migraleive, strong stuff sweetie be careful driving and stuff my lovely   I hope whatever it is that's shown up in your blood tests is not serious   let us know  

Afm, we went to Jo jingles this morning, NEVER again!!!!! I came out really quite upset. Some woman barged into S and knocked him over just so she and her son could be in front, she didn't even apologies   then when we tried to get in the circle to do singing etc no one would let us in, the boys missed out and I paid £5 for the privilege!!!! I am going to complain


----------



## dialadink

KT - Hello hunny - sorry didn't get around to you earlier - still catching up and keep getting distracted.  
£28.00 for teeny weeny shoesies!!??   Daylight robbery! Funnily enough we are in the process of sorting the holibobs. It's been a nightmare agreeing on the destination. DH is sooo fussy! 
Looks like it's either going to be Tunisia or Egypt. I've been to both before, DH hasn't. We are only having a week. So just want somewhere that's a lovely hotel with lots of facilities and a private beach so we don't need to venture out. We were planning to go in September but now I think instead of waiting til then we are going to cancel the week in France with the IL's (yay) and go in June. Hopefully we'll get something booked before the end of the week!!       
Not liking the sound of that B!tch woman.   I'd steer clear of that group if I were you. Not nice!! 
Hope you're ok though hunny. How's it all going with your studies etc? xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- no worries hunny   two great destinations for hot hot holidays   I've been to both too, perfect!   studying is ok, was stressing a bit until I spoke to a lady from early years yesterday, and met the other childminders in the area, all were very supportive and helpful   I think I'm over thinking the studying and it was getting me all   now I've finally had a bit of guidance I might actually get somewhere!!!!!


----------



## Ale40

Evening B&Bs   

*Dial, Belle, Angel, Mrs Rock, Ladykt, Doddy, Mrs Rock* - thank you all  

*Bathbelle * - Really pleased there is no waiting game to play 

*Dial* - Speaking of the devil, the waiting game... Do you think you and DH can convince your drs to put you on the IVF waiting list
whilst you wait for the pdg funding? So by the time you get the funding approval it won't take long until the begining of the tx?  

*Mrs Rock * - Sorry DH can come with you at all appointments... I hope this can change. It's not perfect, but at least it sounds like
you are on a clinic that doesn't demand the attendance by the couple at every appointment... 

*Pray* - Hope the sun is shinning over there!  

*Ladykt-* How rude of this woman! Push a little boy! Seriously? Please, report this!

*Zoe * - How is the gum issue? I hope sorted... 

*Doddy * - Never mind my embryos, I hope the Berry White singing do something good for you... I hope you find the answer for these headaches and a solution on the next appointment. Is it soon, right?

Afm - I'm feeling sensationally sleepy. I think that's still a side effect of Ovitrelle - yesterday I struggled to be awake at work...

Love,

Ale


----------



## Ale40

Morning, B&Bs

Sorry for this poop of a post.

The embryologyst called and we have no embryos today. The little gems are very slow and have hardly divided. He will call us again tomorrow morning and let us know if there is any progress. DH is devastaded. I'm ready to throw in the towel, admit defeat and move to adoption. 

Trouble is, DH is completely against adoption.

Love,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Oh Ale, I am so so sorry hun     I   that they are just slow developers and start dividing during the day.  Big   to you and your DH xxx

Claire, What time is your appointment with the GP? I hope that what has shown up in your bloods isn't serious and is easily treated xxx


----------



## Ale40

Thanks *Belle *  

*Claire,* thicko me completely forgot your appointment... Let us know how it went. I hope they have answers and a solution for your headaches


----------



## lollipops

Oh Ale  huge huge   for you. I dont quite know what to say  you both must have a real mixture of emotions right now.  maybe try to adoption talk in a few day's.  Or perhaps in time another shot at ivf might appeal ? Its very hard for me to suggest things as only you know how you feel about it all. Wish I could give u a huge hug  

Doddy - sorry my lovely I missed your post regarding blood results. Hope its nothing to worry about. Do let us know how u get on


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale so sorry to hear this     .  Really so hoping for some progress today      .  I have a friend on another thread who has successfuly adopted so if you did decide in due time that you wanted to look into it I'm sure she'd be happy to pm.  You will know when/if you're ready.


Doddy - hopefully it's not serious?  I have found they never discuss test results over the phone, it may be something and nothing, really hope so.  Let us know?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

Sorry I haven't managed to get on today....and only a flying visit for now too  

Ale,    for good progress tomorrow     

Doddy, how did you get on lovely lady?  

dial, love the sound of your holiday plans   well done on your patience waiting for appointments   nearly friday, what plans for the weekend??

kt, cheeky the price of little shoes isn't it! we had to get two pairs within weeks of each other as one shoe got lost with the childminder (who was devastated bless her!) think Archie prefers to see how quickly he can get them off in the car and get down to bare feet    glad you have got some better support/ advice about your studies and how nice to already have childminder friends (don't be letting them poach your customers though  ) hope you do complain about jo jingles, what a carry on and how mean!!!!  

mrs rock, boo to dh not making the appointment on monday, but I'd do the same and go alone too  

belle, oooo all starting again with the implant, well done, did you expect them to move so quick? good to have a timetable of sorts already though, I always like knowing whats happening when. Enjoy all your half biscuits too    (love the fact that Ed put the half ones in a nice pile to start a fresh biscuit   

ab seem to be working a treat for the absess thingy, thank god! Just booked pooch in for her booster jab and I'm sure the price has shot up since last year


----------



## Mrs Rock

Finally get to sit down.....knackered!

Zoe, how was Archie's MMR?  I actually nearly wrote Ed by mistake just then.  Been a long day   


KT, Jo Jingles sounds awful!  What an ignorant woman    Try Monkey Music, E adores it.  


My work is so full on right now but am enjoying it.  Looking forward to being in the office tomorrow as will seem easier than running about like the blue-arsed fly I've been doing today.  E had a huge meltdown at the swings becasue she saw a balloon tied to someone else's buggy and SHE WANTED IT!  But on a positive note, today I parked at the supermarket without needing the car wash man to re-park it for me.  Yee ha!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Ale - for what its worth, on our very first go, we had no division until 24 hours and then it caught up normally, so hold onto some hope my lovely, and worry about next steps later. Hope you get better news tomorrow Xx

Dial - holiday plans sound fabulous, whichever you go gor, at least sun is pretty much guaranteed!!

Mrs rock - yay for the parking!! That must make you feel good!!

Zoe - glad the abs are doing the trick.

KT - bloody woman, lemme at her   what is wrong with people?

Thanks for all the words, have got new tabs to try for 3 days only, they're pretty hefty but seem to be doing something already!! I have high cholesterol plus elevated blood sugar but not enough to worry, he wants me to try a G.I.diet (whatever that is) as he thinks calorie counting is wrong....ooookay then!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Doddy, phew!!  I didn't want to say so but you had me a bit worried there    Yay for the tablets working already.  Is your blood pressure affected?  Low GI diet sounds much better to me, you get to eat yummy stuff and stay full longer


----------



## lollipops

Great news doddy - I hope these hefty tablets get working pronto  

Mrs R - glad your enjoying work . Little E sounds like DB, she was pointing and grabbing after a kids balloon in the supermarket and then kicking off because she couldn't have it   oh joy !


----------



## jack12

big hugs Ale. Praying tonite for your embies hun xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Just a quickie from me (again) sorry  

Ale-     for your embies sweetness  

Doddy- so glad the tablets are working poppet   rosemary Conley has a low GI diet, might be a good guide  

Big   to everyone!


----------



## dialadink

Sorry I didn't make it on sooner

Ale - sorry it wasn't the news u hoped for okay, but don't give up hope - there could be better news moor row!   I really hope so - u deserve something good that's or sure.  

Doddy - pleased it wasn't more serious at quacks - not sure what low GI is, but its still that 'D' word!!!! 
What r the new tabs? 3 days isn't much to go on, will they give u more? What day is ur scan? Xx

Sorry, too sleepy for more personals - will be back tomorrow though hopefully.


----------



## Ale40

Morning all.

We just received the call from the embryologist, who told us we have no embryos - out of the four eggs one didn't fertilize at all and the three remaining ones didn't go any further than one cell.   They offered us one appointment today, at 10am, I simply declined (DH and I must warn our bosses in advance). Maybe we go to the clinic at Monday, I don't know.  

Just hope DH stop being so stubborn about adoption. I'll try to convince him to adopt in Brazil, since he likes the country so much. We'll see 

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- huge   to you and your dh, I'm so sorry   I wish there was something I could say or do to ease the pain you are both feeling right now, as always, give it time   

Morning everyone


----------



## zoe25

Ale, so sorry to hear your update, my heart goes out to you both    give yourself and dh time to come to terms with this   

morning ladies


----------



## lollipops

Ale - oh I am so so sorry    I wish I could say something   I hope you and DH can work through your differences when it comes to adoption.  I'm so sorry Ale


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* Nothing I can say will make you feel better but want you to know that I am gutted for you and that you are in my thoughts  xxx


----------



## dialadink

Ale - I was hoping and   ing for good news - I am so sorry.  
Take some time for the both of u to work this out. Massive


----------



## Angel10

Ale - I can not find the words to express my sadness for you hun - I am so so very sorry for you both    talk, rant, cry, shout, scream - whatever it takes darling let it out - and try and stay strong together, you and dh have a lot of grieving to do. Sending you all my love and hugs


----------



## doddyclaire

Ale - I am so so sorry, I truly wished & prayed for better news for you today,   
Take your time to grieve with DH, maybe in time his view on adoption will soften, it is a lot to accept when you know you will not have your own.
Big   from me to you both xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale I am truly gutted for you, really so sad and am wishing for strength for you and DH


----------



## BathBelle

Ale, I am so so sorry to hear your news.   Massive hugs to you and your DH


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening ladies  

Massive   to everyone, 

Ale-   been thinking of you and your dh all day poppet  

Doddy- how's ya head today gorgeous?   not long until ya hen weekend, all ready?  

How's everyone?


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey KT 
Heads not too bad ta, been out shopping with mum today, nailed her outfit, right down to the bag & fascinator too so proper chuffed!  Need to start organising myself now for next weekend!  Hows you?  What you been up to? xx


----------



## lollipops

Still thinking of you Ale   take some time together to soak in today's events and I am sure in time you will both agree on a plan of action of what steps to take next but for now be good to each other   




Kt - hi laadddyyyyy Kt    how has your week been , I get the impression its been busy ?   


Doddy - so those 3 hefty pills a day denting those headaches still ? I sure hope so ?   


How's everyone else ? 


I think I'm in for a troublesome evening as Miss DB doesn't seem very settled tonight ( I can hear her tossing and turning over the monitor) 


Its miserable weather here, its making me really look forward to my holiday


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- yay   to getting mummy's outfit! Reeeeeeeesult getting bag and fasinator too! Well done you!!! And glad your heads not too bad hunny   we're all a bit snotty here today   not a bad cold, just snotty   we've just been busy doing 'stuff' really, boys are keeping me running around, they now know how to open doors which obviously opens a whole new world to them   

Lolli- if it's any consilation, I think I'm in for a rough night tonight too, it's all the snot!! They Scared the poop out of me this morning though, when I rolled over and said to dh 'it's five to eight' then realised I could only just hear the boys, they were just having a little lay in and a quiet chit chat   Yes we've been busy this week. When are you going away Hun? Itll be lush to soak up spme hot hot sunshine   we've just booked a holiday to Dorset, it's only a few thousand miles from where I would like to go but beggars can't be choosers   (my mums treating us)   

Whats planned for this weekend then my lovelies? We're doing sweet FA!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and I've emailed the Reverand Vernon   I think we may have a compromise on the whole christening/naming ceremony thing   apparently we can just have a blessing for the boys, with the view that they can be christened when and if they decide to when they are old enough to understand   they still have support/god parents, just need the Rev Vern to agree


----------



## doddyclaire

Lolli - hope she settles soon. Know what you mean bout the weather, its pants aint it

K T - boo to snots, that's not good, hope it clears up soon, but yaaaaay to booking a holibobs, I love Dorset, my bro used to live in Poole, gorgeous round there!!
And naming/non christening sounds good!! Well done!!!

Looks like tonight could be difficult, boycat really struggling with his breathing


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- biggest   for you my sweet and a gentle   and   for your baby boycat


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks!  Well he's still here, honestly he's enough to drive anyone insane with his ill he/won't he dying routine!!  Think i'll try and get him to vets this morning, I think he's building up fluid in his lungs again....
Hope everyone has a lush weekend x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh poor lil furbaby   hope the vet can help sweetie


----------



## lollipops

Cats really do have '9' lives don't they Doddy    poor fur baby    hope vets can help the little fella again.


Katy - I go away 2nd June , so not much longer    Dorset sounds lovely and even better when someone's treated you to it    the combo naming cermony sounds lovely, hope rev Vernon ( that's my dads name, minus the reverend bit   ) can help you. I wish I was religious as I do enjoy christenings but as much as I try to believe from time to time I know in my heart I don't. That's why I would love a naming ceremony but Lee doesn't agree with me    


Morning all, today my sister has the mardy moody sprog ( good luck big sis  ) whilst me and lee go to a fish resturant in Nottingham ....yippee !!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning! You must be nearly packed then?!   not long at all Hun! Lots of luffly luffly sunshine        I'm not religious either, and dh is sitting on the fence (typical bloke!)   this way it's not too religiously final for me (if you know what I mean?) but it's religious enough to satisfy dh's sitting on the fence   and at the end of the day i want the boys to make up their own minds about religion. My grandfather was a Reverand and religion was forced down our throats, funnily enough not one of my aunts and uncles or my cousins are religious in any way shape or form!!!!  
Hope you have a lovely lunch at the fish restaurant, special occasion or just for the hell of it?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy    for your kitty cat, hope the vet can help today   

Not got anything planned this weekend, was due to be seeing a friend but she has cancelled.  Feeling a bit knackered and couldn't be bothered to go to pilates - I am so bad   .  I may have to do some work later as well as have a deadline this week and want to make sure nothing gets in the way of my appointment at the clinic on Monday.

KT that's good you've managed to come to a compromise with a blessing   .  Our naming day was so so special, I really cherish the memory of it.  Definitely recommend doing something.  

Had a call from the nursery yesterday when I was at work to say Emilia had fallen and banged her head on a bookcase.  My heart stopped for a minute when I saw it was them calling.  She was fine after some tears and a cold compress but they wanted to talk to me about it as she has this way of keeling over straight backwards like a felled tree when she loses her balance, she doesn't try to sit down to break her fall and we don't know why.  They mentioned that sometimes an inner ear infection can affect balance but I am really hoping it's just a learning thing - I don't think it's occurred to her to sit down when she starts to fall backward


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- hey hunny! Poor little E, must have been a shock for you  The boys would just fall like that when they first started to walk, I think it's just something they have to learn, I would imagine if she had an inner ear infection she would be falling all over the place, not just backwards     to having to do work but like you say, best get it out of the way   I really hope your appointment goes well on Monday hunny


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- there is a way to teach E to fall onto her botty, hopefully I'll explain this ok   ...if she is standing up holding onto something, sofa, footstool, gently push her tummy at hip level, this will make her bend and fall onto her botty    if you make a game out of it she'll learn it's the best way to fall   apparently it's in the super nanny book


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT that is very reassuring, to know the boys used to fall like that too, thank you!  I wondered that about an ear infection too.  I mean she does topple forwards but I would say no more than normal, and she just puts her hands down and get straight back up so I think her balance is reasonable in general.  And she tries to climb on EVERYTHING, I think she thinks she is a monkey.  She fell back again today but fortunately the sofa was right behind her.  And thank you for the tip, I will definitely try it.  I may get the supernanny book actually, see if it's got anything else useful in it.


----------



## lollipops

MrsR and KT - I did that trick with DB as when she first learnt to stand she would literally let go of whatever she was holding onto an deal straight back.....as flat as an ironing board too     couple of games of me " pushing her over" and getting her to bend her legs and we were away. She rarely falls backwards or forwards anymore , but can still land on a bum with a hefty bump sometimes! Nappies are great for cushioning the blow!   


KT - we went out for a meal just for the hell of it!   




My sister is the only person who can have DB for us but with two young children herself and working 50plus hours a week she doesn't get to babysit DB as much as she ( and us would like) but this Saturday she was free ( a rare weekend where she wasn't working or taking her girls to a from dance classes or parties   ) DB had a brill time, ate all her dinner and enjoyed a trip to the park. My sisters husband was reading a magazine article about Abba, apparently after a few minutes of him repeating the world Abba to her, she said it    bless her. Hasn't said it since! We also were showing a picture of a dog the other day, we kept repeating the word over and over and she actually said it ! 3 times too.......but won't say it again


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you Lolli....god why did the nursery make me worry about an ear infection   .  E's first word was "woof woof" when looking at a dog in a book, think babies are big fans of dogs and even more so for you as you have actually got one!!

Glad you had a nice meal out


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- good for you my lovely!   glad you had a Nice lunch   

Mrsrock- nurserys like to cover themselves from every angle, if you're still worried you could take E to the Dr to rule out inner ear infection  
The boys are funny with the things they say, H says 'oof oof ' for dog but wont do cat, and S says 'maaa maaa' for cat but won't do dog! Apparently sheep, ducks, and cows all say 'maaa maaa' too   they say 'gone' when daddy goes to work, and they say thank you for everything! Sooo cute


----------



## dialadink

Evening! 

Lolli - good for u and Dh having a bit of adult time. Sounds like DB had a pretty good time too. 
Loved her clip on ** yesterday - think we'll need a new one if u catch re chatting soon. Still find it funny to honk she's the little lady that had u so worried during pregnancy with her lak of movement - look at her now! 
Have u got used to your new hair do yet? xx

Kt - bless the is being so polite - wouldn't expect ny less. 
Nice of your mum to treat u all to a break - Dorset. Lovely. 
Any news fom the rev yet? Think ts a great compromise u have one up with.  

Mrs r - glad the girls have put your mind at rest about E - sure its just something she's yet to learn bless her. 
Hoping Monday goes really well for u Hun. Xxx

Doddy - aww poor puss tat - funny creatures though on deaths door one minute and right as rain the next. My girl cat is bak on her medication today as she seems to be poorly again. I have a feeling this is something that's here to stay! 
Fab that u have ya mums outfit sorted good n proper - this wedding is coming round so fast!!  

Ale - been thinking of u and DH lots today. Hope u are both taking time to heal your hearts oh ether. I know u have a lot to come to terms with and think about. Always here for u  

Decided to throw some more old clothes away today - another 3 sacks are getting the boot! I didn't realise I had so many clothes - and some bad taste too!!!   I don't know what I was thinking when i Bought some of that stuff!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- evening beautiful!   how are you my lovely? What's occurrin' ? Sorry to hear your little girly is poorly again   hope the meds help   yes heard back from the Rev Vern, just trying to arrange a date to chat with him about what we're thinking, see if he allows it   He's quite a modern Rev so I'm hoping so! 
Anyway, 3 more bags of clothes!   that's because you're a skinny mini now   I've got tons of clothes I could probably get shot of but need to get back in them before I decide   Must be good, must be good!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Dial, I have so many clothes I can't fit into and I wonder whether to get rid of them as I need the wardrobe space but I just can't bring myself to do it!  So you'd think that would give me the incentive to get back into them but no!!

KT E says "ow" for cat.  So if we put her together with S we might get an actual complete meeow


----------



## dialadink

Morning mrs r - oh u did make me chuckle about putting S and E together to make meow!  

Most of the stuff I have thrown out is because its flipping awful, not because of fit. I've kept storage bags of bigger clothes because inevitably I will put weight back on during tx and hopefully one day a pregnancy!    

Kt - ooh great news about rev. He must be into the idea then I guess. I think a lot of churches are more modern and flexible now - I think it's whats needed. Times change!! 
I still have loads of stuff I am way off of fitting into. Although I know I have lost weight, my body shape and size has A LOT of work to do yet!! Still, I'm looking at it more as a marathon than a sprint!! Xx

Sooo, what's everyone up to today? 
I've got. Poorly hubby. Snotty, whingy, in pain. I can tell he's gonna be a real pleasure to be around today!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh dear Dial, poorly hubbies can be a trial can't they.  Hope he is better soon.

I like your thinking about keeping the bigger clothes for being preggers, good plan   

Been for a bit of a walk in the countryside near Chevening, was lovely, sun came out and everything


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

mrsrock- love it   they could be a double act! Nice that you got a lovely walk in the sunshine in too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Whoops posted before I'd finished!!! 

Dial- thought you were describing my dh for a moment! He too has a cold (as do we all) but he has aches and pains and everything!   i swear he has not stopped huffing and puffing, groaning and moaning all day! Been a right pain in the proverbial  
i like ya thinking on the clothes hunny


----------



## lollipops

Dial - so how's poorly DH today ?    Man, I hate a moaning "ill" husband...... Nothing worse    and love your plan to keep some bigger clothes honey....     


Katy and MrsR - oh yes how funny would that be using all three of your bubbas to say one word !!!  


Doddy - by the look of your ******** pics your having a great time   


Ale - how are you and DH holding up ?   


Wonder how PRAY is getting on in Oz    really hope she and family are settling in   


Afm - I have a bit of news. I called my clinic today. I know, I know.....I thought we had decided to close the book on IVF but after some discussion this weekend we have decided to see how the ground lies. My amh was shocking 2 years ago so no doubt its even worse now, in which case we wouldn't try again....but I can't close the book on it all until a consultant tells me that more IVF is out of the question. I owe it to DB to say we at least tried. I know in my heart that the chances of being suitable for more tx is very small but the only way to know for sure is to get the tests done.
Have to call on day one of my period but pretty sure I'm due on during our holiday. So wont be making the call until end of June ish. X


----------



## Ale40

hello everyone, 

Thank you, thank you thank you all for your warm words. And above all, thank you Doddyclaire and you all for your common sense.   I was seriously planning to chat with DH on adoption in Brazil and selling Betina's nursery this weekend. Now how thick was that?  We did a bit of Eurovision therapy on Friday (what was that Romanian man?  ); we had a nice home dinner and drank lots of aperol spritz.  But DH is visibly very upset. Our follow up is on Friday. We are considering trying a few IUIs - unless the dr says we need donor egg\sperm\embryo. We'll try to see a specialist whilst we are in Brazil, for a second opinion. In the meantime, I'll gather as much info as possible on entering in the adoption register in Brazil. And maybe talk about that there.

*lollipops* - One never knows an outcome of something unless you has tried, isn't it? Well done you and DH on your courageous decision! We'll be here with you all the way 

*LadyKt and Dial* - I am sorry about the grumpy man's flu season. I hope it's a short one. DH is a sensational paind in the  when he's knocked down by something, to the point of making me wonder why in the heavens I want another "kid" 

*Doddyclaire, Dial * - I have so many clothes they many share the same hanger... On the pet side, our Felix has a heart condition, has to take kidney pills for life, eats just a little, but the old chum still is full of mischief! I hope your furry babies get back to their old sweet selves soon 

*Mrs Rock, LadyKt * - Baby's chat is the cutest in any language (well, their language ). Can´t quite believe we are already talking first words here. Sooner than later it will be school stuff... 

*Doddyclaire* - Phew, glad to hear about headache news!  But boo to dieting! Humm... on the other hand, since there are underlying health-related issues, could you get a referral to a nutritionist? Low GI sounds nice in my opinion, as it means you can eat lots of tasty stuff while loosing weight, prepping your body for a future (if you and DH want) tx and lowering the colestherol in the process . Speaking of the devil, I take statins to keep it low, due to my trombophilia. Couldn't they put you on statins for a while?

*Ladykt* - The naming ceremony sounds really wise.  I am not a religious person at all, but I would not like on impose our unreligiousness or a faith on a child - I think that's something which requires decision, hence it should be, I think up to the child... 

*Mrs Rock* - Wow, a fall at a nursery. Who in the world would not be worried? My manager's son had a similar fall at his nursery; she just brought the li'l on to the GP and he was all fine exactly as you are doing  - I am sure E will be as fine. Perhaps Lolli and Kt's tip might do the trick? 

Where is the sun? 

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Ale - im pleased to see you post   I hope you and DH get on board with adoption in Brazil, there must be so many children wanting a special home like yours ? And I do like your idea of IUI if its an option for you. Your such a strong person Ale....all you have been through with Bertina too  it will be a hard thing to get rid of the nursery things.....im so sorry for your loss  I really wish this cycle had ended differently for you


----------



## dialadink

Hello gorgeous ones! 

Ale - I have to say, no matter what is thrown at u, u always seem so positive and upbeat in all u do. U amaze me.  
It's a cliche but time is what u and Dh need. Sounds like u have great ideas or positive steps. Good luck at you follow up on Friday.  

Lolli - wow! Great idea to get the professional opinion. I totally get what u mean about needing expert opinion on whether tx is even an option before u can fully decide what to do. Good for u. 
Make sure u keep up posted on that front. 
So, have u bought a whole wardrobe of new clothes for holiday? Bet DB has a cute little cozzie to take away! xx

Doddy - any news from the quacks yet?  

Faith - been thinking of u, not sure what time your scan was though? Xxx

Julia - good luck - guess you should be at guys now! Thinking of u too. Xxx

DH has managed somehow to cart himself off to work despite being ill !! what a trooper!  
He has really annoyed me this weekend. between being ill, grumpy and messing about the plans to book a holiday he's really been annoying.   Men?!?!  

So, time to get back to work. Will pop back for updates later.love to all the B&B's  Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ale you are such a strong person.  Yes why not try IUIs.  And if you go for adoption you will give your child such a lovely family.  I have been thinking of you a lot   


Lollipops I think it's a good thing you're looking into the possibilities, as you say, you'd always wonder what if  otherwise. Wishing you lots of luck.

Dial - thanks for your message today.


I went to my appointment at Guys and I was very pleased with how it went.  I really feel so much more comfortable there than I do at ARGC.  I know ARGC have much better success rates but right now Guys really feels like the right place for us to be.  I had a scan and have a good number of antral follicles and the Dr was reassuring about my age, as I have been getting pretty anxious about that given the grey hair and the miscarriages   .  I'm going to take the pill for the first three weeks of my next cycle and then down reg from day 21.  I haven't had the pill before but the Dr said they have found it helps keep better control of the cycle.  Did my infection screen blood tests and now DH has to pop in and do his and we are good to go!  Looking to get to EC at very end of June, hopefully.  Feeling optimistic, which I always feel is a bit of a dangerous state of mind for me personally as I hate being let down, but I'm just going with it


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Lolli- WOW! To your news hunny! I completely understand your way of thinking though, I suppose you'd be forever wondering if you didn't try   

Ale-   I'm glad you had a 'good' weekend hunny, sounds like you have a very positive plan going forward and thats great hunny   

Dial- I feel your pain!   my dh went to work after much groaning this morning   funnily enough he seems a bit better this evening  

Mrsrock- I'm so glad your appointment went well hun and you feel comfortable with Guys hunny, best to start off as relaxed as poss   and I understand what you're saying about feeling optimistic, but that's good too poppet  

Afm, I feel like I've one a 12hr workout! I have an achy gluteus maximus   I haven't stopped running around after the boys all day! My friend came over with her 5 month old but she expected way too much of my boys, don't do that, mind, be careful, be gentle, are all just blah blah blah to 1yr old boys that rough and tumble with each other, not fair to expect them to stay away when she plonks her baby right in the midde of the boys play area!!!!!!  

Hope everyone is ok and there's no suffering in silence? It's very very quiet here


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Been up since 4   that wasn't in my plan for today


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddy- did you have your appointment with the Doc yesterday? Or was I just imagining that   if you did, how did you get on my lovely? and how's your little boy?  

Dial- how's your litte girl pusstat too hunny?


----------



## lollipops

Kt - ouch!!!!    4am is a killer! I salute you ruining around after two mischievous boys no wonder you ache at the end of the day, I'm knackard from running after my mischievous one!    Big      to you, super mummy   


MrsR - I am glad you feel more comfortable at Guys . It's very important that you feel comfortable at a clinic and that they care    its also good to feel optimistic about tx too   




Dial - oh men, honestly    just book the holiday yourself   




Where's everyone


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!  

started to post way too many times and then got rudely interuppted!    

lolli, ooooo well done for you and dh deciding to see what the clinic says, definitely worth seeing what they say rather than living with a load of "what ifs" loved the washing up bowl pictures yesterday, looked like she absolutely loved it   (any plans next thursday afternoon...... )

kt, I don't know how you "do" twins but you are obviously doing a fantastic job as they are such fab boys and yes your friend is silly thinking a real life baby to play with and poke would not draw their attention, love hearing stories of their antics   how's the studying going??   (pleased you dh has survived his illness  ) yikes to the 4am start....I keep getting those recently too  

doddy, how did it go at the drs missus.........nevermind anyone else, I NEEEEEED to know   fab news on getting your mum's outfit completely sorted, that has to be a massive tick off the wedding list and EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKK fun weekend coming up to   

dial, aren't you good trying to sort your clothes out, I keep ignoring all those sorts of jobs   oooo to your dh daring to be sooo ill and delaying holibobs booking, you get the majority vote on the holiday destination for that I say   (well done on being so patient with your wait by the way  )

mrs rock, pleased yesterday went so well, makes such a difference I think getting a good consultant you are happy with, we had a registrar once who I wasn't as comfortable with and went straight back to the consultant for the rest of the txs.  Love E's chatting and hope she is starting to get the landing on her bum bit sussed, archie is just cheeky as he will walk a lot more by himself at the child minders whereas at home will just stand or lean back wafting his hand in the air until he finds either mine of dh's hand (really doesn't need it that much  )

ale,        and just a couple more for the sake of it    can never have too many hugs, hope you and dh are finding comfort in each other

karen, so pleased all went well with your scan, what a relief for you I bet!   

angel, whats new with you lovely lady  

must fly.....catch you all soon.....off on my travels again sunday...nottingham for bil's 40th, down to mum's until thursday and then travel back home, just me and little legs   but what can you do!


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - no plans for next Thursday afternoon Hun ...apart from a hot cuppa tea waiting for you


----------



## zoe25

tee he he, that would be luuuurrrrvvvvlllleeyyyy if you really don't mind and more sneaky DB cuddles before she turns one!


----------



## lollipops

Of course not. What sort of time will you be here ? So I can make sure I'm home ....and I get Archie cuddles too....yay !!!!


----------



## zoe25

really whatever fits in with you, you're about 2 hours away from mum's so would it be easier to be with you lunch time ish for little people so the morning and afternoon naps aren't interrupted and you will be honoured if archie lets you have a cuddle, least cuddly little creature I know   mind you he has nailed blowing kisses now  

sorry everyone else this is probably really boring to read my chatter with lolli about next week


----------



## lollipops

Yes lunchtime is fine zoe. Will do some sandwiches for us    and yes works well with nap times  x


----------



## zoe25

I'll no doubt have bits too (mum thinks I can't shop or get travel snacks for some reason so always has a stash when I'm about, rude not to use them  )     (I'm excited already  ) x


----------



## Ale40

Afternoo y'all  

*Lolli, Dial, Mrs Rock, Kt, Zoe* - Thank you!   I have no idea how I would have gone through this without your support here. 

*Mrs Rock* - I am a fun of Guy's Hospital  I go there every three months to check up my trombophila, and I find the whole service some of the finest I ever had on the NHS  I am optimistic on your behalf!  

*Kt * - Bless you and the Dynamic Duo! And very well done for fitting in studies and new clients 

*Faith* - Fab news on the latest scan.  I loved the "thumbs up" pic on ** 

*Belle, Doddy, Angel, and everybody * else I missed - hello! 

AFM - we are buggering off to Dresden for the weekend - from Saturday and Tuesday afternoon, and our main worry is not to be late for a Tuesday gig on Brixton Academy we bought the tickets ages ago!


----------



## Faithope

Big   to you all xxx

I have been staying off FF, only visiting to update my diary or to check messages as I am coping better by not reading awful stories, which I seem to be drawn to like flies to  

All that is happening to me feels surreal and like I am someone else. I don't think after 3 years of being here did I ever contemplate ever getting further than just TX.

I just wanted you all to know that I will post once I am past the 12 week stage and I can become less selfish and support everyone. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Ale- have a wonderful weekend break. Just what you both could do with I'm sure    a change of scenery   


Faith - yes do what you need to do to feel as relaxed and as comfortable as you can. Not much longer till that magic 12 week mark


----------



## dialadink

Ooh a lovely mini mini meet for u two Zoe and lolli - ave fun!  

Faith - just u keep looking after u and bubs Xx

Ale - have a wonderful bank holiday weekend. What time is your f/up Friday? Xx

Kt- my baby girl doesn't seem to be getting better as quick as last time - will see how she is over next couple days nod maybe pop to vet before BH weekend of need be. Thanks for asking.   she doesn't seem bothered by it all too much though - still a purr bag!!xx

Mrs r - no worries re: yesterday. I took our advice after speaking to DH and emailed guys- thanks or the suggestion .  

So, I emailed chasing guys yesterday and got a reply today. The lab are working on my translocations and as soon as the results are in they will be in touch - still no wiser when we will be seen but at least I know they have me in their system and are working things out. Guess its all a bit more complicated with PGD.


----------



## pray4a+

G'day !!! Girls,

We have arrived safe and well. Sorry it's taken so long no wifi in apartment and just trying to get organised. Flight was really ok dh's company had booked business class so really comfortable and the twins were great charmed everyone on the flight. We are in a company apartment for a month and are looking for a house to rent. Saw a couple of nice ones yesterday and have a few more to see today. It is lovely here sun is shining and so warm compared to Scotland . 

Ale - I was so sorry to log on this morning and see your news sending you and dh a huge   

  to everyone will be back when I can


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

pray, fantastic to see you!! so pleased the flight went well and youve had a look at some accommodation, all sounding good and how on earth are j & j over seven months niw...thats snuck up! x x

dial, well done on emailing guys, good to see a quick reply and and useful one at that,  loved the bertie vid on **, so funny! x x

ale, ooooo have a lovely weekend away, who are you seeing  on tuesday?? x x

faith, definitely just do what you need to do x x 

morning to everyone else, hope you are all ok x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Pray- oh so lovely to see you! I think we've all been wondering how you were getting on!  

Lolli & Zoe- yay for mini meet  

Dial- Big   for your baby girl, I'm glad you've been I touch with Guys, and they are keeping you in the know  

Doddy- where are you my lovely?   any more news on those pesky headaches?  

Angel- hope you're ok? Very quiet    

Hi to everyone else! 

Afm, holiday to Dorset booked   money back from Jo jingles fiasco last week sorted, (the power of ** hey   ) now how to get those extra hours in my day! Hhmmmmm


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh Ale!- Guten Morgen meine liebe! hoffe, Sie haben ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## zoe25

kt, oooooooooooooo!! i got the good morning bit


----------



## lollipops

Pray - oh hello my dear   so so lovely to see a post from you. So how is it out there ? Hoping you find a nice place to call home soon  


Dial - well done contacting Guys. I dont know about you but I get nervous contacting the clinic incase I come across pushy but we shouldn't feel like that really. Its their job to talk to us afterall. The waiting game must be doing your nut in a bit but looks lime they are on your case. Hope you get the funding too honey  

Kt - great news on your holiday and bonus on getting your money back ! Saw you post to them, good for you !!! X


Afm - my doggy and cat now share a bed at night. Didnt think I would ever see that day !


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe-  

Lolli- awww bless your fur babies   so cute! Packed yet?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello chatty ones   
Pray, it's fab to hear from you, well done on handling the journey so well, the twins sound like they had everyone in the palm of their hands  .  Good luck house hunting, hope it is fun and not stressful.  Keep us posted.  They always seem to have big house is Oz on "Wanted Down Under", are you looking at big places?  Hope so!


Lolli dog and cat cuddling up together?  Everyone's settled right down at night in your house haven't they   


Dial I'm glad you got some info from Guys.  Just while I'm thinking of it, if your PCT does not grant you funding (I'm sure they will, but I'm just saying), I am a lawyer for a public authority and I know what buttons to push for an appeal, I did help a very dear FF with a couple of legal points for her appeal for her funding for PGD and she got it.  She was in a different situation as her DH already has grown up children which I think is possibly why they refused first time.  Sure you won't have any difficulty and Guys obviously think so too as the lab has already started work for you   


KT hope today wasn't another 4am start?  Were the boys feeling ill or just eager to start the day?  Your holiday sounds great, I'd like to explore Dorset, have never been.  Well done on Jo Jingles!!  Quite right too.


Ale, have a fab time in Dresden, I hear it is beautiful there.  What gig is it next week?  


Zoe, have a good trip and enjoy your DB cuddles.  And Lolli enjoy your Archie cuddles too!   



Angel - you're a bit quiet missus, how's tricks?




So yesterday I had an appointment about my chronic pain at the specialist National Neurology Hospital in London, I have been waiting to be seen there for over a year   .  I had no hopes of it really which is why it didn't bother me waiting, because I have been told very firmly by my pain managment doctors that the pain is permanent and I just have to learn to live with it.  Which I am doing.  Anyhow, they suspected the same immune conditions as the endocrinologist tested me for a few weeks back, I told them the blood tests had mostly come back negative but they insisted on doing them all again to make sure.  But in fact the neurologist thinks my pain symptoms are more likely to be due to scarring and inflammation around a particular group of spinal nerves, as a complication of the back surgery I had in 2010, and he wants to do a lumbar puncture (eeek) and some other fancy tests to confirm.  Then if he's right about that, he says he's had patients improve after taking very high dose steroid tablets for a period of months so that is what he would try with me.  So we shall see.  I'm not getting any hopes up but it was a bit of a nice surprise that there is some treatment he even thinks might be worth trying


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Mrsrock- oh I hope the Dr is right about your pain and something can actually be done to ease it, that's a step in the right direction    
Wasn't a 4am start today, just a 2hr break in sleep from 2-4!   I think it was all back lash from mucked up routine on monday, so over tired and didn't eat properly and woke early/in the night   I found this out recently that the boys weren't filling up enough during the day so were waking for milk, did an experiment one day and they slept until 7:55!     Dorset is lovely, apparently we used to go when I was little and so did my dh, I'm just   for good weather and we can do the traditional English thing   also going to 'monkey world' , it's on animal planet about 4pm, I put it on for the boys sometimes


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Lolli- lovin your new pic, she's soooo cute!   I keep meaning to change mine   the boys were only 10 months old in this one and really needs updating   hows  the sleeping going now? And is it today you are looking at nurseries or was that yesterday?


----------



## lollipops

Morning Katy - wow yes boys are a fair bit bigger now aren't  got one nursery to look at today and one next friday. Aim for her to start just before shes 1. Sleeping is great thanks. Going really well ....obviously its all going to go belly up on holiday  


Whats your plans for today ? I have lunch with a friend ( who is very talkative !!!)  then the nursery visit. 

Hows everyone else today ? 

My furbabies are still cosying up every night..  awww bless


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I'm so pleased the sleeping is still going well, long may it continue!   and I doubt you'll care when your on holiday, all that lovely sunshine to give you that feel good feeling   
Same old Thursday for us (yaaaaawn) play group this morning but I don't think we'll stay long the boys are still quite snotty   and then the mil   Enjoy your lunch, sounds like you'll be eating and she'll be chatting   and good luck with the nursery visit! 

I know that our doddy is busy this weekend...have a fab hen weekend darlin! Remember, we neeeeed details  

And belle is on holiday isn't she?   forgot to wish her a lovely time   I'm sure she's enjoying herself  

Hi to everyone else! Xxx


----------



## Angel10

Hope everyone is ok    I am staying in the background at the moment, for no particular reason other than it feels the right thing to do. Doesn't mean I don't still luff ya all oodles - just having some 'me' time   

Pray - am VERY pleased to read you are safely in Oz


----------



## lollipops

Angel - luv ya   dont stay away too long  

Kt - oh yes its Thursday isnt it.   hope boys are good at playgroup.  Not nice when they are snotty  

Doddy - the hen weekend...oh yes !!! I cant wait to hear all about it   get real messy hun !!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

hello!  Got my parents here staying with me until Saturday so not much time for posting.......hi everyone


----------



## dialadink

Mrs Rock - Aww thanks for your kind and thoughtful offer of help - you really made us happy as you are right - they probably wouldn't have anything 'in the lab' if they didn't expect to be taking us on.. would they 
Hope the parents staying is a pleasant thing. Must be nice to see them with little E. xx

KT - Same old thursday eh? How's the MIL? Are you managing to get your trip to Dorset WITHOUT her?   x

Lolli - Just seen on ** that DB enjoyed her visit to nursery - that must make a huge difference to know that she seems to be into it. 
So, not long til hollibobs - who is looking after Alfie and Nessa? Your Bro xx

Angel -   hun - glad to hear you are being good to yourself.  

Pray - so wonderful to see your post. Ooh lovely bit of sun on your skin - bet the twins are enjoying the change from the cold of scotland already.   So, tell us about these houses.... we are going to need to see some pics soon you know.   Anyway, big   and   

Zoe - Shame DH isn't going to be away with you next week too  - work, uni etc - I guess its full on for him at the mo.


----------



## jack12

So lovely to hear that you got to oz safely pray and that the twins coped ok for a flight.....something i think i would struggle with!! lol, Hope you can really get settled in soon hun. Keep in touch xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Angel-  

Lolli- I see the nursery was a success! Must be reasuring for you   and yes OMG the snot! The boys are fine in themselves, very Cuddly, which makes me look like I've been snail trailed by the end of the day!    

Mrsrock- hope you have a lovely time with your  parents  

Dial- Mmmm the mil, makes me go a bit   keep having to repeat myself! She needs a hearing aid and I swear I wont be responsible for my actions if she says 'sorry?' one more time!!!!   ahhhhhh!!! And NO she's not coming on holiday with us thank goodness!  
Hope you're ok my sweet? Nearly Friday!   doing anything exciting this weekend?  

Jack- hello hunny! How are you and your gorgeous little girl?  

I hope doddy isn't getting rained out!


----------



## dialadink

Morning!! 

KT - How are the snotty noses? DH is still 'suffering'  
Glad you are getting away just the four of you - will be fab! 
Not sure what we are doing this weekend tbh - waiting to see what the weather does really - then again think we had four seasons in one day yesterday - mad or what??!! 
DH wants to go see Hangover 3, so probably do that when its raining. I'm hoping to get a trip to Lakeside in as there a few bits I want to look at fish tanks - sure the pet shop there is where DH saw one he liked. 
Think I'll try to squeeze in trip to Las Iguanas or TGI's while we are there - rude not to, oh and now I think of it I wanted to 'pop' to Ikea too!!   Hmm, now it sounds like I do have plans!!   Nothing exciting though. 
What about you? Any plans? Is DH off all weekend? xx

Ale - I said it on ********, but I hope things go well at your follow up today and then you and DH can have a lovely break together at the weekend.   xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Dial- yes I think you can safely say that you have things planned for the weekend   all good!  Good luck with that 'pop' to ikea  
The snotty noses are much better today thanks   Don't the men just drag it out?!   as for our holiday, my bil is going to be coming to spend a day with us as he's down that way for a long weekend when we go, now that's fine, but, he only bloody invited the mil on our holiday too!    I could have throttled him!!! Luckily she said no! Close call!!!  
Dh only has Sunday and Monday this weekend  and we're off to Freeport Sunday morning and then a BBQ in the afternoon, hope the weather turns nice for that! Otherwise it may be a bit chilly   nothing planned for Monday though yet    

Today we went to see the 'Reverand Vernon' about the blessing, they respected our veiws and it was quite refreshing not being pushed into a baptism, he and a female Reverand (can't remember her name   ) are both going to do the boys blessing, just got to get the 'support parents' together now


----------



## dialadink

Kt - That's great news about the boys blessing. Ooh bet u can't wait for their special day - when are u planning it for? 
Can't believe BIL invited MIL away with u - close call indeedy!!  
Trip to Freeport eh? After anything in particular? We went a couple of weeks ago.  
Looks like we are off for a big family roast at the IL's on Sunday now too - I slowly see my 'free weekend' disappearing before me.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- oh no couldn't sleep?  You ok?   I do hope you are sleeping now poppet   Having said that we could have chatted then, S was up from 3-4!  
Thats The trouble with Sunday roasts, they seem to take up the whole day don't they!   hope you manage to squeeze all you want to do in  
We've penciled in the 22nd of sept for the blessing just hope we can get everyone together!   and we're hoping to buy some reins for the Boys in Mummas and puppas, I'm being picky and want the ones that have dinosaur backpacks with them   much more fun to wear   they're quite expensive though but I've been told I can get them in Freeport for half the price  
Apparently the sunshine is here for the day! so we may make it out for a nice long walk


----------



## dialadink

Have been sleeping a BIT better this week, last night I went to bed about half 10 but woke at 3.30 WIDE AWAKE!   So I did a spot of online shopping until the sleepy head came on again at about 5.30!!  
Freeport is good for a saving or two isn't it? Deffo neeed the backpack reins too!!  

Looks quite Nice outside today, hope its here to stay. Just gonna try to squeeze in a couple of loads of washing on the line before heading out somewhere - dunno where yet as DH is only just out of bed!  

Have a lovely long weekend everyone!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

2 loads of washing (washed and dried) and a batch of yummy muffins are my objectives for today   hmm here's hoping!  

You have a lovely weekend too hunny


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oooh Dial did you get to Las Iguanas? I love the food there   


KT, E has the dinosaur backpack with the reins.  It was one of her presents on her naming day, haven't used it yet as she's not steady enough but can't wait to use it, so cute.  Fab news about the boys' blessing being sorted.  



Doddy - hope you are having a brilliant weekend



Had a good few days with my folks, though we were a bit stir crazy yesterday as it rained non stop.  Then today I promised them a trip to see a garden with beautiful rhododendrons as they love their gardens and I took us to entirely the wrong place.  DOH    They didn't seem to mind but I did    But we had a nice few days and it was nice for them to spend some time with E now she is walking/jumping on people/generally getting up to mad tricks.


My AF came a bit early so I have been to clinic this morning and had my FSH tested and I start taking the pill tonight.  DH had his SA and it was fine - yay.  And I had my AMH tested for the first time ever and it was 7, which the Dr said was ok, so phew to that as well.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- wow so it's all started then!   glad all ok with AMH, & FSH, and your dh's SA! You'll have to keep me in the know at each stage as I have nooooo idea how a cycle works when your on the pill first   and of course my tiny brain doesn't remember things either   I thought it was march the other day, not even sure why as I know I've dh my birthday in April    
You did make me chuckle about going to the wrong place with your parents bless you   sounds like you had a lovely time anyway! I'm glad the reins are good, I can't wait either, just hope they've got them or I'm going to be very disappointed


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls....

Sorry quick question. ...

My AF came today ( week early) so I have to call clinic on monday (if open) or Tuesday if its shut monday. I nedd my AMH testing and presume FSH. Do these need to be done on certain days of your cycle? If so how many days after AF starts do the tests need to be done ? 

Sorry for me post. Will come back and catch up once baby in bed x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Your FSH needs to be done on days 1, 2 or 3 of your cycle.  I think your AMH can be done at any time.


----------



## lollipops

Oh dear looks like I will miss the boat this month then. Not too worry....
Thankyou Mrs R.  
Glad your all tested and ready to roll onto your next cycle  


LadyKT - muffins ? Oh can I come round ?   gosh I can imagine you walking with two cheeky monkeys on reins !!!  

Dial - did you get the washing on and out before you went out ? Did you go to Freeport ? Is it a designer outlet ? Am I asking too many questions ?  

Hope weathers nice were our doddy is !!! X


----------



## dialadink

Evening chicks! 

Mrs r - lol at u taking ur parents to the wrong place - bless u. Sounds like all systems go for u now! Yay!!! 
You know already, but I've got everything crossed for you poppet!!  

Kt - ooh hope the reins are there tomorrow. Will you be test driving them at the BBQ?  

Lolli - mrs r is right, up to day 3 for most tests - deffo for FSH. What a bummer - still, get the lovely holiday out the way and be ready to face the tests and info and eeeeek maybe another tx!  
To answer all your questions Hun, yes - I got washing done and out to dry, yes Freeport is a designer outlet village but I didn't go - Kt is going tomorrow   I went to lakeside. Was aiming to go ikea too but I was sooo tired, I had to give in and skip that. Got a couple of nice little dresses for holiday and a cardi for work though so not all bad! Nice bit of lunch with Dh too! X

All snuggled on the sofa in me pjs now - don't think it'll be long before I'm soundo - hope I sleep through tonight, I sound like a baby don't I!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

But did you get to Las Iguanas Dial?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

just a quick shameful post from me im afraid as i have not had a chance to read back and i am off on my travels in the morning until thursday   

i really hope all of you are well and fingers and toes crossed for all those starting, during, thinking about tx (and of course to you karen and your prescious cargo) 

luff you all and will hopefully catch up before thursday, miss you all x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! Another sunny one here!  

Lolli- oh no that's just sods law that you come on on a bank holiday   good thing is you won't be on on holiday! Yay! And as dial said, you'll be ready for it all after holiday  

Dial- ooo successful shopping trip then!   dare I ask? ...Booked ya holiday then?   and you definitely have to be 'ready' for ikea don't you, hope you slept better last night hunny   enjoy your lunch! 

Zoe- have a lovely time away hun! Give lolli and little DB a big ole squeeze From us when you see them on Thursday  

Mrsrock- morning hunny! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, lolli, I love your nails! Mine are like that at he moment but white


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Kt, Holiday in dorset sounds fab. Are you in a hotel, cottage or camping? How's the childminding training going? When do you take on your first client?  Hope you manage to get the reins today. Let me know what you think of them as we were looking at those ones for Ed, although the way he is with his walking we won't need them for quite a while yet  

Dial, Sounds as though you have a busy weekend.  Def sounds positive that Guys are already doing stuff in the lab for you. Did you decide on where to go on your holiday yet? Hope that you had a better nights sleep last night. Enjoy your family roast today  

Zoe, Have a lovely break away. Shame DH can't come with you   Does his uni break up for the summer soon? How much longer of his course does he have left?

Ale,   Hope you are having a good break in Germany. When do you go to Brazil? DO you think you will be able to talk DH into looking into adopting over there? 

Lolli, Exciting stuff about you having a consultation xxx

Mrs Rock, Pleased your appointment went well and that you are ready to start again xxx

Angel, You okay hun? Don't forget we're here for you when you're ready  

Claire, Great news about your Mum having her outfit sorted   Hope that you are having a lovely hen weekend. How was Howard Jones? I used to have him plastered all over my bedroom walls   

Pray, I'm so pleased that you arrived safely. I hope that you find a house soon. Are you going to get one with a pool?

Jack, Are you ready for next weekend?

Hi to anyone I've missed  

Got back form Spain yesterday. Had a lovely time but Ed was a little pickle and wouldn't sleep in the cot provided so we had him in with us which meant we didn't sleep much a he is such a fidgeter, so we are both knackered now and need another holiday lol. Looks as though its going to be another sunny day   I'm going to the supermarket when they open at 10 as my cupboards are bare. Then I'm hoping DH is going to have a practise run of putting our new tent up, bet he finds an excuse not to do it though


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Belle- thank you for bringing back some much needed    Glad you had a lovely time even if you did have a wriggly pickle in bed with you   are you going camping too? Did dh get to practice run putting the tent up yesterday? 
As for us, we've got an apartment right on the seafront in West Bay, so everything is right on our doorstep   we will be having a couple of days out, dh wants to go to a Tank museum, and We'd like to take the boys to monkey world   
Everything seems to be happening really slowly with the childminding, hoping to all be done and have my first client in September   
We managed to get some reins yesterday, not the ones we originally went for, 2 reasons really, 1, they weren't half price    think £20 is quite alot to pay for reins, especially when you have to buy 2! and 2, I wanted some that would last longer and be a bit more versitile. We ended up in 'trespass' where we found some brilliant rucksack reins, which come with a pad and colouring pencils, big enough for a drink and snack so should last the boys until they're about 5 or 6 (when you take the reins off) great for traveling   we put them on the boys straight away, they fouldnt believe their luck when we got them out of the pushchair   and they loved them! They looked soooooo cute   

Well I hope everyone has been enjoying the sunshine that belle kindly bought back for us over this weekend?   and you've all been busy busy doing lovely things?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh and I meant to say, the reins that we did buy were only £8! Bargin for something so well made


----------



## dialadink

Happy sunny bank holiday morning girls!  

Belle - yes, thanks or bringing that sun back for us! Luffly. I am sooo ridiculously pasty and white - neeeed the vitamin D!!  
What a little pickle Ed is for bunking in with u on holiday.  
So, did Dh test the tent? I take it you are off camping or is it a back garden jobby?! Lol  

Lolli - have u tried o call your clinic? Just in case? X 

Kt- must be a pain when things are over the top on price and u have two to buy. Sounds like u found some great alternatives at a bargain price too though! Yay! Bet the boys are loving the freedom! We probably need a pic  

Had. Lovely day yesterday, sat in the sun at the IL's even had a nice roast (v unusual or MIL's cooking) although we all said a BBQ would have been better suited!  

Still not booked our holiday - cant settle on a hotel! Definitely Tunisia tough, and deffo September! Just need to try and sort the dog out for while we are away. Our dog whisperer will hopefully be able to do the new dates. 

Just waiting for Dh to get ready and then we are off to the beach for our breakfast by the sea.  

Only concern is I keep getting a heat rash on my face which seems to turn to a nasty crusty dry skin patch. Not gonna keep me out the sun though! Oh noooooo!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- morning sweetie! I'm glad mil's cooking wasn't too bad   Eenie meanie minie mo on the hotel for your holiday then!   glad you've got 2 out of 3 sorted   That heat rash doesn't sound good though Hun, maybe the sun is reacting with your moisturiser? Anyway, stay safe in the sun and have a lovely day! 
Ps, thanks again


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just me then   I'm off to bed


----------



## dialadink

Kt - have I missed u Hun?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm still here!   you ok my lovely?   did you have a nice day?


----------



## dialadink

KT - Had a fab day thanks poppet. Mostly just enjoying the sunshine and playing with my boy (the dog). How's your BH been? I'm rocking' the lobster look this evening! Will I ever learn? Nope! Well I suppose I've got to start the change of skin colour somewhere - not clever though!!  

Back to work tomorrow - boooooo!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Dial- sorry, i dropped off! Boo to back to work   only consolation is that the weather is pants   glad you made the most of the sunshine though, did you plaster yourself in after sun? 
we did absolutely nothing yesterday apart from play in the garden for a while, it got way to windy! 

hope everyone else had a great BH weekend too?!


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls.


Slinging it down here, was that summer then ? Think so!    Who cares I am off on my holibobs on Sunday!!!     




Dial- oh I'm a lobster too    I never tan, just burn then once my skins been crisped to death I start building a tan up! Might get a spray tan done at the end of the week so I don't look quite so red/pale by the time we go on holiday. So have u come to a conclusion on the hotel? I hate holiday booking, my DH is such a nightmare....he goes round and round in circles questioning everything before he will book something. Me on the ther hand just couldn't care less, as Long as there's a pool, bar and sun lounger  I am happy   


Kt - your cheeky boys, I bet they loved walking like big boys on their reins.    Would love a photo of them with their little backpacks on    was windy here too, blew my washing off the line !!!   


Belle- glad you had a fab holiday! I know I'm in for a world of sleepless nights when we go away as DB HATES travel cots with a passion!!!! So all our hardwork training her to sleep through the night will have go belly up!!!    




Doddy- really need to hear all about this hen weekend Hun!!!!   


How's everyone else? Nice bank hol? X


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls,

Just a quick hi as still in Starbucks stealing their wifi ! Have been house hunting but so far can't find anything decent to rent. Want a pool if poss but everything so far is horrible. Smelly, small and really expensive. Looked at 3 bed today with tiny grotty pool and it was 800 dollars a week to rent !!!! Twins have settled well and are sleeping great. Hope everyone is well had a quick read back. Sounds like the sun was out for the bank holiday. A few lobsters around ! Lol.


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Sorry it looks as if I didn't pack enough sunshine  

Pray, Great news that the twins are settling, not so good news about the house hunting   Hope you find someting soon xx 

Lolli, I hope that DB surprises you and sleeps through.  Ed isn't usually a problem with sleeping at night, even in his travel cot, but for some reason he just would not go down in the cot they provided. I even tried putting him in it asleep but he would wake up straight away   One of the other mums I got chatting to in the hotel said she took her own sheets for the cot and that helped so it may be worth you trying that?

Kt, Apartment on seafront sounds lovely   And I wanna go to monkey world   Thanks for the info on reins, I will start having a look around.  Ed took his first step on Sunday, it was only one step mind and then he promptly fell over but its a start    Must be a nightmare with 2 running around lol. 

Dial, We are going on holiday in Sept and were talking about possibly going to Tunisia too. Not sure yet though we need to look at flights and times etc. Boo to having to go back to work today.  What's this heat rash about? Have you tried putting aqueous cream on it?

Claire, Yes we def neeeeed to know all of the details about your hen do  

AFM - Well surprisingly DH did do a test run of putting the tent up. There is a large group of us going camping for a long weekend in August to celebrate one of DHs university friends birthdays.  Think we'll also try to get away for a few days in June or July


----------



## dialadink

KT - Yes, I caked on the after sun last night and again this morning - I smell all coconutty and holiday ish.   It was a bit windy wasn't it? Sea breeze (gale) is what i'm blaming for my burns.  
What's this you are keeping us in suspence with on ** x

Lolli - Wish i could get a spray tan - but i'm allergic to the false tan stuff so not risking it all over me.   You should deffo get one before holiday though - give you that confidence boost - I hate always being told how pale I am - not nice is it?
It's my DH that's being a nightmare about the holiday - he is just sooo fussy. Don't get me wrong I want something nice - but he seems to have become a holiday snob!   I just want to get it booked but until HE finds one we can agree is nice enough for him and not ridiculously expensive it's a waiting game!  

Pray - Bummer about not finding 'the place' yet - but deffo think keep looking til you find the place that feels right - i'm sure there is a little gem waiting for you. Pleased J & J have settled well though - that must be a huge relief. What about DH's job - how's he finding it over there? what is it he does? Big hugs    

Belle - Yay for Ed having a first step!   
ooh imagine if we were in the same area of Tunisia at the same time - could meet for a couple of cheeky bevvies   We are going beginning sept. The first week. Whereabouts are you thinking of going/which area? 
The rash is a funny thing tbh. It's literally a little 'patch' last time it flared up i tried Aqueous, E45, Sudocream, some dermatitis cream my sister gave me as she said it could be eczema or something... nothing helped. I stopped putting anything on and just started to put my make up on again and it went. It's not been as bad this time.. just not 100% sure if it's sun or not...? I seem to have funny skin me!!  
So, where are you off to camping? Is Ed going? xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hey gorgeous ones!

just a quickie...I am here! I'm on my phone that's about to die, and my iPad is being sporadic   so just wanted to say hi and I'll try and catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

Pray, good to hear from you.  Shame you haven't seen anything nice yet, I thought the houses would be big in Oz as there's so much space.  I guess not in the cities though.  Glad the twins have settled down well.  


Belle, what do you do in the hotel room after Ed goes to sleep (assuming he would usually go to sleep!)  E goes to sleep by 7pm and is a really light sleeper whihc is why we don't do hotels because we would then be trapped tiptoeing around the room all evening!  I always wonder how other people manage this.  


KT glad you got a bargain on the reins


Dial it does sound like a heat rash, hope it clears up fast.


Had a difficult few days as E has been a bit poorly, she had a rash which is clearing up now but has clearly felt grotty as we had one night of full on screaming and then the last two nights she's been really grouchy and doesn't want to go to bed, which is really unusual as she normally loves going in her cot.  This morning she refused to sit so I could get her dressed and I ended up chasing her around the room trying to get her clothes on her which she's never done before, and then she screamed blue murder about going to nursery.  I hung around in the hall and 2 mins later I could see they'd got her interested in stacking some bricks so she was ok again but it bothers me    I think she's just in a bad mood because of not feeling properly well.


----------



## dialadink

Mrs R - Morning Mrs! Do you think there could be a tooth emerging? I know that cause some odd rashes and will of course make her feel utterly pants! Whatever is occurring I hope she feels better soon. 
How are you doing though hun? x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Dial, I do think teeth could be in the mix there yes, she's grinding her gums a bit and she still has the big back molars to come through.  The rash actually looked like German measles to me and my mum.  She's had the MMR but the first jab only gives 95% protection so in theory she could still catch it until she's had the second jab.  Who knows, I wish they could talk.  Actually she came out with a new word on Friday, "bubbles", when they were blowing bubbles at Boppin Tots, it was cute but it doesn't help much with knowing what's up!!


I am fine thanks for asking, have started the pill for 3 weeks and then I will start down reg.  It feels very odd having the pill next to the pregnacare conception on my bedside table!!I am loving the pay extra for personalised care package at Guys, the consultant texted me on Sunday to tell me my FSH result was fine, it makes everything much easier and is very reassuring, wish we'd done it before.


----------



## dialadink

Oh, I am a fan of that personal touch. Glad you are loving it back at Guys - makes a heap of difference i'm sure. 

Now, Boppin Tots, it kind of makes me think of one of those games where a crocodile head pops up here n there and you have to bop them back down again... Not sure it's a particularly good idea with tots though so it must be something else in this instance!   Dancing maybe? lol 

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lol at the thought of the tots being bopped!  No fortunately that's not the activity!  It is singing and general movement to music and playing with musical instruments etc.  It's more for bigger kids who can run about confidently but E loves anything with music and joins in as much as she can.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- only 4 more sleeps until you jet off!     how's the packing going poppet?  

Pray- lovely to see you! Seems like the house hunting is a pain in the   hope you find something soon! Will you be just outside Sydney for dh to commute? North or south shore? Sorry, being really nosey   anyway, good luck! Give those beautiful bubbas a big squeeze from us    

Belle- Yay! Go Ed! Well done on his first step   camping sounds like fun, I love camping but would only go now if I could garentee the weather  

Dial- Glad you smelt like holiday even if you haven't booked it   as for the ** thing, it stemmed from someone's behaviour/reaction or should I say lack of it   that I found interesting   it intrigues me, especially things you see on ** , love the psychology  

Mrsrock-   aww bless you, and poor little E   bloody toothyegs causing havoc   sometimes I wish they old tell you wht the problem is especially at night! Doesn't help being so tired   Best sign I taught the boys was the sign for drink, as thats all thay wanted in the night but you end up going through numerous things first   and they kind of sign please which is great as they sign it in the direction of what they want   I hope little E feels better soon, and again I'm sorry I missed you on Sunday  

Afs, had a bit of a morning of it, the garage door fell off its hinges again...onto dh's car   as you can imagine the air was blue, his blood pressure went sky high and he burst a blood vessel in his eye, not good   all I can say is anything but the car!!! Dhs pride and joy he's worked so hard for   luckily I had a look at it when I got home from taking him to work and it's bloody invincible! Just a couple of small scratches on the bonnet that will Tcut out. More worried about my dh as he's stressed enough as it is   
Anyway, got my money back from the Jo jingles saga   and the boys have had ANOTHER haircut!!!


----------



## dialadink

Kt - another haircut? Those boys sure do have fast growing hair!   new pic?! 
Poor DH, better find something to relax him a bit   glad his pride n joy isn't too bad. Phew! 
My dh's car seems to be a bit poorly again - he's outside working on it now but thinks its the head gasket - which I'm told is not good!!!    now I know why I don't drive!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- evening my lovely! How's you?   Broken the back of this week yay!   Head gasket! oh dear, that is a very poorly car    really hope it turns out to be something more mendable! 
I will try and upload a new pic of the Boys later


----------



## BathBelle

Arrgghhhh!!!!

I just did the longest post ever and I lost it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Off to bed now.

Will try to post again tomorrow.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Belle- how very annoying   I hate it when that happens! I copy and paste now before I post   Hope you and Ed are ok though?  

We're off out today, my aunt and uncle from Switzerland are over for the weekend, they've not seen the boys since they were about 6 weeks old other than videos I've sent them   really looking forward to seeing them   my sister comes down with my nephews on saturday as well so it's going to be a busy few days  

I'll be popping on to checkup on you all though


----------



## lollipops

Kt- wow, you are going to have a fab few days. Enjoy !!!    Hope DH has cheered up since his garage door incident   


Belle- nothing more frustrating! Seems to do that a lot on this site   


Dial- oh dear - head gasket isn't good new Hun. Hope it isn't that   bloody cars, always go wrong when you least need it. We have to just spend £260 on mine, and right before holiday too. Typical !!!   


Pray - greetings to you down there!!!! Sounds like house hunting is a bit of a mare! Something will come up, always does eventually. What part of Oz are you in again? Gosh I'm still insanely jealous.cant I just come? I will live in a bin outside   and will babysit your twins for free !!!!   


MrsR - is little E coming down with something ? If its any consolation , I regularly have to chase DB around to get her dresses, and it nearly always results in tears!   


Doddy - are you going to fill us in on this hen do or what mrs !!!!   


Angel -   


Pea head -   


How's everyone else? Is it raining where you lot are ? It's miserable and grey here, looks like rains coming again . 


DB seriously teething today, and all last night !! I had got use to sleeping at night and now feel like poo as she was up all night!    Think we have back teeth coming, the worst of the lots apparently ...I'm scared!!!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

I think it was either an electricity spike or our wifi that went down last night and lost my post   DH was working and his laptop went down too, thankfully though he managed to recover what he lost.

Dial, I hope that your DH is able to fix the car and it's not the head gasket. As for holidays, not sure where we are going to go yet but it will be during the first week in Sept for 2 weeks. It's my birthday and our wedding anniversary on 14th Sep so we always like to be away then    If we are at the same resort we must def meet up for a cheeky cocktail or three   As for the rash, it may be worth you popping to the docs and getting some mild hydrochortisone. We are going camping up north somewhere in Derbyshire I think and yes Ed will be coming too  

Kt, Oh no poor DHs car. I hope that the scratches come out.  I too am a fair weather camper so not sure what we will do if the weather is bad the weekend we go, may have a sneaky look at B&Bs to be on the safe side    Wow at the boys having another haircut. Ed hasn't had one yet but his hair is now starting to go curly. I've been looking for some baby conditioner but can't find any anywhere. Pleased you got your money back from Jo Jingles. My SIL runs a JJ group and keeps on at me to go to the local group here but it doesn't seem my cup of tea. Have a lovely time with your auntie and uncle and your sis and nephews. 

Mrs Rock, I hope that E is feeling a bit better today   As for holidays we have now been abroad 4 times with Ed. The first time we stayed at my Mums house so that was fine as we tended to eat in etc in the evening. The next 2 times we went SC so had apartments rather than just rooms so we would go back to the room after dinner and have a bottle of wine in the living room while he went down in the cot in the bedroom. This last holiday was all inclusive. We would do Ed's normal dinner and then bedtime routine, and kept the times as at home given there was only a one hour difference in Spain, but we would then put him down in his pushchair and go for a long walk until we were certain he was asleep. We would then go for our dinner and after dinner onto the quiet bar for a coffee and baileys   We usually went up to the room about 10, we found that Ed was stirring in his pushchair at about 10-1030 ish.  It seemed to work quite well   Are you thinking of going away?

Lolli, Oh no what a night poor DB and her teeth. Ed has some big ones coming through too   he ended up in our bed again last night.  Are you all packed for your holiday? Not long now  How many more nurseries do you have to look at?  We only looked at the one with Ed, I know lots of people who have their children there and they all seem happy and it was convenient for work. Had a shocking waiting list though and even now I still don't have my requested days! 

AFM - Well AF arrived yesterday but I am waiting for a call from my clinic.  My stupid body still thinks its pregnant, I have the worst ever indigestion, I actually choke and have to be sick   , and I have also started producing milk again   It was quite a shock to see two damp patches on my t-shirt! The nurse was going to speak to the consultant first thing to see whether or not this FET can go ahead


----------



## dialadink

Belle - Oh that's quite   about the milk production. I know last time around my (.)(.) stayed sore for aaages after but I didn't have any milk. Have they done any hormone tests on you to make sure all 'back to normal' following the mc? I would have thought that's important before commencing tx. Fingers crossed they have a positive answer for you - how do you feel about doing tx again now? Maybe your body needs a little more time.   to you though hun as I know sometimes our hearts just want something entirely different to what our body's have in mind.   
Anyway, would be lovely to 'do cocktails' in the sun together wouldn't it - ooh luffly. We'll have to keep each other in the loop about that. 
Have got hydrocortisone but it says not be used on face!   Anyway, seems to be clearing itself up again at the mo.  

Lolli - Oh no - poor you and DB with the nasty teething again - sending you some   to get through it!!   Are you all packed, unpacked and re-packed yet? Has DB got a little mini suitcase too? 
What happened about the IL's? Are they 'popping to see you' while you are away? 
Definite grey skies her too my lovely.   Miserable isn't it - supposed to be nice tomorrow and the weekend here - i'll believe it when I see it.  

KT - Hope you have a luffly few days with the rellies. Bet they are gonna be totes amazed by how the boys have grown. x

So, work a plenty to be done on the car - DH is just a tad on the stressed side - silly thing is we have another car which he only recently took off the road (cos its a picasso which we got thinking we would fill with baby stuff). So, looks like the mission to put it back on the road begins rather than sorting the other car at the mo. In the meantime he'll be driving my sisters lovely Nissan Juke - I can almost hear him saying he wants to get one already.   men!!


----------



## lollipops

Belle- sounds like your hormones are still sky high    that can't be easy for you right now but my guessing is your body needs more time to adjust and calm down, but I know and understand how disheartening that can be when you just want to get on with your next cycle    


Dial- packed ? Me ? .....no way !!!    I have little piles of crap everywhere that need to be packed but so far all that's in my suitcase is a couple of pairs of shorts    I am not allowed to pack as DH says I just shove everything in and don't make the most of the space.... So I gather up the stuff and he packs it    really trying not to take too much stuff , don't want to be overweight with the cases( we were once and had to take stuff out and wear it   ) 
Bloody cars hey! Nightmares! Cost the earth when they go wrong, but a nice Juke to drive in sounds great. Until DH is down the Nissan Car dealers getting one!    Oh nice weather coming, must check the local weather forecast. I have piles of washing to hang out if there's some sunshine coming ! 


Must dash ladies, my daughter is possessed today, bloody teeth!!!  All this pain and in a couple of years they fall out anyway !!!


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

Just wanted to update on here-had a scan and baby is growing and was bouncing away  

Will be back soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Faith - bless you    I hope you are feeling ok hun - you are doing so well


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith that's great news   



Belle, what a bummer about your hormones, grrr so frustrating.  Any word yet from the clinic about whether you can go ahead?  Thanks for the info about the hotel room.  We're just back from a cottage in Yorkshire so won't be away again for a while but I want to book some winter sun.  I really don't think a hotel room is for us then, as E is such a light sleeper and she would not fall asleep in her pram either, we have tried that a few times.  Sometimes I wonder whether I should've been a bit more flexible with her routine as she really sleeps well (usually) in a cot at her set times, but not really anywhere else or any other time!  Ah well, it suits me the majority of the time as I like to be able to rely on a bit of down time and know when she's going to be in bed so I can get other bits done.



KT your poor DH, how is his eye now?  Glad the car was not too badly damaged but poor DH, is awful when something that's your pride and joy gets kyboshed (as my Dad woud say   ).  Hope you are having a good time with your rellies.


Dial, another poorly car!  Is it fixable?  I saw a Juke for the first time the other day - very nice indeed!



Lollipops not long til you get away!  Exciting!  Will want to know all about it.  Hope it does not knock DB's sleeping off course.


Angel, long time no post before today, hope you are doing ok   



Well I am off work with the most dreadful cold, feeling a bit more human this pm and am out of bed but still in pjs and feel wobbly when I walk around.  Feel terrible being off sick as this is my third sick day in 5 months (well - one of them was my ET, but work don't know that).  But I really wasn't up to going in this morning.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Mrs Rock, Hope you are feeling better soon  

Angel, Hi hope you are well  

Faith, Really chuffed for you. Hope you can relax a bit now.

Lolli, Hope DBs teeth aren't playing her up too much.

Dial, I love the Juke, I want one  

AFM - The clinic have cancelled this treatment  They want me to have a couple of blood tests to see if they can determine why I'm lactating but they suspect its as a result of my recent miscarriage   What with that and the bad indigestion, my body obviously still thinks it's pregnant   I've done another pg test just to check but its definitely negative. The consultant wants to see me on 18th June so   he gives me the go ahead to start up again.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Been trying to post allll day  

Lolli- hope you had a lovely time this evening   

Dial- how are you sweetie? And men!   Cars = pain in the   good that you won't be without a car though   be careful in the sunshine this weekend my lovely   

Belle- huge   to you sweetie, you must be feeling very   at the moment, I'm sure that the blood test will make things clearer     for starting tx soon hunny  

Mrsrock-   sorry you're feeling poorly hunny, really hope you feel better soon   dh's eye is much better thanks, it's only red on one side now   

Faith- fab news my lovely! So pleased for you   

Angel- hi!   hope you're bearing up ok?  

Hi to everyone else   hope you've all got some lovely p,ans this weekend? Even if it's to do sweet FA!!! 

Well, i managed to calm dh down about the car and garge door thankfully   was really worried it was going to push him over the edge with the amount of stress he's under  at the moment  just got to wait to see what the assessors have to say on monday   we had a lovely day yesterday, the boys were absolutely perfect   I know I'm biased but there's not many 14 month olds that would sit in a restaurant in their highchairs at lunch time for 2hrs and 20 mins, and not make a fuss, real charmers they are


----------



## lollipops

Morning all.

Feel sick as a dog this morning  

Belle - just want to send you huge hugz. It must be a very confusing and difficult time right now   I hope u get well looked after by your clinic and can get started on more treatment soon .  

Kt - glad DH has calmed down...... not nice when our men get stressed. And yes you do have very good boys. Darcey B hates any highchairs and after 30mins kicks off and we have to seriously distract her to stop her throwing a tantrum  

Faith - great newz on the scan honey !!! Cloud 9 !  

MrsR - are you feeling better Today ? X


Right really must get my fat ass out of bed. There's a reason I hardly drink anymore !!! Urgbhh ! Really must pack now too !!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Did you have a good night Lolli?


Belle, what a shame    Always so so disappointing being forced to wait    I hope they can get you sorted out quickly.


KT too right your boys are very good.  E will stay in the highchair in the kitchen if she's watching me cooking for max 45 mins, in a restaurant she'd last about 25 mins and it's hard work keeping her happy for that long!



Feeling a bit more human today thankfully though still in PJs.  E is now starting a cold   , just hope it isn't the same as the one which floored me yesterday or things won't be pretty!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- sounds like a good night!   only one more sleep! And that's if you're not too excited    

Mrsrock- glad you're feeling a little more human my lovely   poor little E coming down with it now   hope it doesn't last too long


----------



## BathBelle

Hello,

Kt, How's it going with your visitors? What fab boys sitting in highchairs for that long  

Mrs R, Pleased you're feeling a bit better. I hope that E isn't coming down with it too  

Lolli, Sounds as if you had a good night   Have a lovely holiday x

AFM -  I've got a chocolate cake cake baking in the oven for DHs birthday tomorrow. I'm trying out a new recipe but had to change some of the ingredients as I didn't have any buttermilk or muscovado sugar. I hope it's going to turn out ok


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- how are you feeling poppet?   all good here thanks Hun, its lovely to see everyone     to your dh for tomorrow, hope you all have a lovely day, got anything planned? I'm sure your chocolate cake will be yummylicious   let us know how it turns out! 

Lolli- hope you've managed to pack!   hope you all have a fab time! As I said on **, bring back some sunshine pleeeeeeasse!


----------



## lollipops

Belle - Have a lovely day for DH's birthday.  Cake sounds delicious  

Right girls...I am off tomorrow ...... I doubt I will get on here before I leave and I am not logging onto here or ******** whilst away kn holiday. I am back on the 11th  

Oh and its Alfies 2nd Birthday tomorrow -my gorgeous furbaby  

And DB will be 11months on monday  

Love ya girls.... "see you soon"


----------



## lollipops

Ffs !!! DB has thrown up twice tonight.....my granny from south Africa came to visit and told us she had a stomach bug for 3 weeks. I can't believe this.....


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls,

Belle - So sorry to hear your treatment has been posponed   but i guess its wise to get all the hoemones checked first to have the best chance  

lolli - Probably missed you ut hope you have a fab holiday, there will always be room in Oz no need to sleep in the bin   hope DB is OK and its not a bug from your granny  

KT - Sorry to hear about Dh's car hope it proves to not be too bad, i know what men are like with their cars. Is it just work stressing him out ? Fantastic work Harrison & Sebastian, sitting for all that time at the table. I am really impressed. How is the child minding going ? do you have any children yet ?

Ale - Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday and are feeling better about things  

Faith - Fantastic news about your scan    was that your 12 week one ? time is pasing so quickly ( not for you I guess ) sending you lots of   and   that the next 6 mths go smoothly.

Angel - See you have not been posting much hope you are Ok   

Dial - Have you had any news from Guys yet about your funding ? Sorry the cars poorly hope it turns out not to be the head gasket, we had that go on a car and it ment a new engine   

Mrs Rock - Sorry your poorly   hope that you are feeling a bit better and E doesn't get it   

Doddy - Must have been some hen weekend if you are still recovering and thats why you have been mia. We will need details you know  

Zoe - How are you hunni ? 

 and sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - Well think we have finally found a house. Have attached photo's we are just waiting for them to take up references and will  be able to move in a week on Monday. Kt you were asking where we are. The new house is in a suburb called  Kellyville it seems ok but we have only signed a 6mth lease to give us time to propery suss the area. We are about a 40min drive inland from Manly beach. it feels just like home here at the moment raining & cold !! lol Someone asked about Dh's job, sorry can't remember who. He is a civil engineer and works for a company that do work with alternative energy sources, wind, wave, solar etc. Just wind & waves at the moment no sun     The twins are great and are back into there sleeping routine mum is still here for another 3 weeks so thats great. Sorry not around much but reading when I can. Big   to alll


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- hello beautiful! The house looks lovely! So you're west of Sydney   at least you can get settled now   it's autum/winter with you isn't it, hope it doesn't get too cold for you, my sil says 17 is cold  
As for my dh, yes it's mainly work stressing him, without boring you to tears, he is one of three partners in their business, but the other two are complete imbersils!!!   I won't be childminding until September as I need to finish the course, it's frustrating  but I have a client lined up   

Morning everyone!


----------



## BathBelle

What a lovely sunny morning  

Kt, I'm fine thanks, just feel a little deflated but it's best to get my body back in tip top condition before putting those precious embies back    Pleased you are having a good time with your visitors xx

Pray, Lovely house   Hope you get it. Great news about J&J settling so well and pleased that your mum is still with you. Is she still looking to move out with you in the longer term?

Lolli, Have a lovely holiday and I hope DB is well xx

AFM - Sat here twiddling my thumbs waiting for DH and Ed to wake up. (Ed was up at 5   so is having a nap now). So far this morning I've done two loads of washing and hung them out (the third load is waiting in the machine but don't want to put it on as it will wake Ed), been for a walk, made a chocolate ganache and covered DHs cake with it, tidied the kitchen and emptied the diswasher so been quite productive   We are going to the pub for lunch and will then have an amble around town. It's the fringe festival in Bath at the moment and today is bedlam Sunday so there are lots of random street acts and entertainment going on. Its usually quite good 

Hope everyone has lovely days, particularly Jack and Catherine.

xxx


----------



## lollipops

Poorly DB  

Coughing,  snot and wont sleep....long flight for us then   

Ive even just been for an hours drive. She fell asleep then woke up coughing so hard she was sick...again !!! So not a sickness bug nust a very bad cough and sore throat as she wont eat either. Found out my friends baby has a throat infection. ..we went to see her Friday so im guessing thats what she has !   typical. ...

Anyway im trying to be upbeat but its hard when DB keeps screaming and wont let me put her down ! ( SIGH) 

We have to leave for airport in a min...and DH has gone to bloody TKMAXX to look for a bigger bag for our hand luggage.  Bloody men !!!!


----------



## lollipops

Oh and pray - gorgeous house !!!! Wow !  sounds like twins are already chilled out little ozzies


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle - how did your cake turn out?  Also - you mentioned needing a conditioner for Ed's curly hair.  E has crazy curls which I can only comb through when she's in the bath with conditioner on, and there's very little on the market aimed at this age group.  I have tried a few different ones and have settled on Salcura dry and sensitive conditioner, I get it in my local chemists.  Does the job well and doesn't irritate her sensitive skin.  


Pray - the house looks lovely!  Would so love to have a pool, am very jealous   


Zoe - did you have a nice week with the family?


Well I am all better and E's cold turned out to be very mild and not the same thing I had, phew!!  Had a nice day in the park in the sunshine yesterday, met up with that friend I told you about a while back who I have grown apart from.  I wasn't looking forward to seeing her but it was actually quite nice in the end.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,  Very quiet on here  

Lolli, Hope your journey was okay and DB is better and you are now relaxing in the sun  

Mrs Rock, Pleased you had a good time with your friend and that you and E are both feeling better. Thanks for the tip re Ed's hair. I was browsing through an avon catalogue last night and noticed some childrens hair tamer so will give that a go. If it doesn't work I'll give your recomendation a try    Ed's hair is just starting to go curly at the ends, but sometimes it goes a bit 'fluffy'. I'm not sure how it will turn out. My hair is dead straight and DHs is so curly it's almost afro-like    

AFM - I'm at work and I really don't want to be here  May have to knock off early today


----------



## BathBelle

Forgot to say the cake turned out lovely   Wish I'd brought a slice in for my lunch - I'm starving today and had eaten my sandwiches, crisps and banana by 9:30am


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well done on the cake Belle.  I'm working at home and feel like I'd rather be pulling my own teeth out than sitting at this desk today


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening lovely ladies  

Belle- gorgeous little pic! Bless little Ed   glad the cake was a success, hope you all had a lovely day yesterday?  

Mrsrock- I'm so pleased little E's cold didn't turn onto be anything nasty and I'm glad you're on the mend too   And nice that your day with your 'friend' turned out better than you expected, hope everything is ok there  

Sorry I've not been around, Been busy with family, they go back tomorrow   we've had a lovely time, went and followed the Gruffalo trail and had a picnic yesterday, and the park and a picnic today   unfortunately had some bad news on Sunday, my uncle passed away, so very sad


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Still just me then  

Morning! If anyone is out there


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sorry to hear about your uncle KT   

I'm here but been a busy few days with work and such like.  Starting with a new pilates teacher tonight for a one to one session because my back cannot cope with lifting 28lb baby any more    but looking forward to my new class    It's expensive which is why I've been putting it off, but the time has come.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock-   oh I know what you mean, life just gets busy!   28lb   wow, not so little E anymore bless her   it'll be nice to have the one to one Pilates though, always feels a bit more spesh   hope it helps with your back!


----------



## dialadink

Oh bum!  Just caught up with reading and no time to post - back as soon as I cn oh gorgeous ones!!


----------



## BathBelle

Very quiet on here at the moment. Hope you are all out enjoying the sunshine  

Dial, You ok? Did DH manage to fix the car?

Kt, Sorry to hear about your uncle  

Mrs Rock, How was your pilates?

 to all of our missing B&Bs.

AFM - Feeling a bit   at the moment which is very unlike me   Had my blood taken this morning for the tests my consultant has requested so should get the results in a few days.  Off to get my haircut this arvo so hopefully that will cheer me up a bit.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Belle, sorry you feel down.  Hope you like your new hair.  What is your consultant looking at, is it your hormone levels?


My pilates was great, really helped with all my muscle stiffness,  have signed up to do a course of 5 for now and hopefully will carry on indefintely if I like it.  


Got a scan tomorrow, not sure exactly why as I don't start down regging until next week.  Maybe because this time I am taking the pill, perhaps they want to check it is having an effect.


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

Another quick update on me-Had my official 12 week scan today and baby is fine   actually measures 13 weeks and 1 day. The second sac is still growing so it explains why I am already showing. 

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Dial- hello gorgeous   how are you? Busy? Haven't seen you much    

Belle- big   so sorry you're feeling down hunny, the unknown is such a difficult thing to try and deal with   I hope you're pleased with your hair cut and it Cheered you up at least a little bit   keep us posted on your results and what your consultant has to say  

Mrsrock- Glad you enjoyed your Pilates hunny   so pleased it helped   and good luck with your scan today, let us know what they say!  

Faith- so pleased everything is ok with bubba, i know the worry never stops but you must be a reasured a little   sounds like you may have a little chubba on ya hands  

Hi to all the MIA B&Bs


----------



## BathBelle

Hello,

Kt, You were up early   Boys keeping you awake or could you not sleep?

Faith, Pleased all is looking good.

Mrs R, Consultant want to check my prolactin and Thyroid function. How did your scan go?

AFM - Yay my fringe is no longer wonky   I'd never make a hairdresser lol.

Really hope all the missing lovelies are okay!?!


----------



## Ale40

Hello all

Just a short note to send some overdue    and   to all B&Bs

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## Mrs Rock

I think a lot of us were up early!  

Belle glad you like your hair    When do you get your blood results?


Ale hello    How are you?



Faith - good news   




KT did you get any more sleep?  I didn't    Then I nodded off on the train to work.


Had my scan, was surprised to be told it looks like I may have a very small fibroid, never had this before.  But the consultant said it is very small and not in a tricky place so doesn't need to be removed.  Phew!  Was also a bit shocked that my FSH this month was 7.2, because in April when I did my FET it was 6.5.  Time is clearly marching on for me   .  But the Dr said my AMH of 7 is slightly better than you would expect for someone my age, so at least I have something going for me   .  I start downregging next Weds.  Feeling a little bit overwhelmed, all the people around me having their second babies at the drop of a hat is not helping, it all just seems like I am climbing a mountain again.  Oh well it has to be done!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Belle- hope you've had a better day today without our wonky fringe   ? Yes was up early   actually I'm not sure if I actually went to bed!   I had about an hour and a half somewhere in the night   not really sure what was going on, S seemed awake and happy although he's not been himself today, think he may have a sore throat bless him, fingers crossed they sleep better tonight  

Ale- hello beautiful! Hows you and dh hunny?  

Mrsrock- Oh bless you my lovely   it's so difficult when others around seem to only have to say the words and they're preggers   you will get there my lovely and this bubba will be extra special just as your beautiful little E is   as always we'll be here for you all the way  
And no, no more sleep for me sadly


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls, thought I would have had loads of pages to catch up on but it's really quiet on here just now hope everyone is ok and just catching up on **   

Mrs R - good luck with the tx really hope &   that this is your time. It is so hard when everyone orotund you gets pg at the drop of a hat  

Kt - sorry to here about your uncle   hope the boys are sleeping a bit better, could it be more teeth. James has just cut his first no sign of Jess's yet.

Belle - glad the wonky fringe is sorted   hope you are feeling a bit brighter   lovely photo of Ed.

Ale - hope you are doing ok   

Faith - so pleased everything is going well and bubba is big and strong. Hopefully you will be able to relax a bit now. When do you move house ?

 for all the missing b&b's

Afm - got the house    we move in on Monday. Furniture has arrived so we can get properly settled in at last. Dh is loving his job but I have to say I still feel really strange . Mum goes home next week and I'm not looking forward to that. The plan is she will come out long term but the logistics are proving more difficult than we thought. So looks like we will e on our own for a while    catch up soon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- lovely to see you as always! Big fat   for you! Yay to getting the house, good luck with the move on Monday, glad dh is enjoying his job but a big   for you when your mum goes back   I hope you can get things sorted so she can come back soon   you always have us here   I google mapped you   looks like a nice area, lots of shops and things, you even have 'lollipops playland and cafe'  
And yes the boys have just cut their molars poor things, I'm not moaning as I know it could be a lot worse bless them, apart from being awake in the night, they don't cry they just want calpol/nurofen and cuddles   anyway, lots of love and   to you all! 




Hi to everyone!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning whoevers reading  

Mrsrock- is it tomorrow you start down regging?  

Belle- any news on your tests hunny?  

Ale- How are you hunny?  

Faith- how's work going my lovely? Hope they are being good to you?


----------



## Faithope

*pray* lovely to hear from you and glad you got that lovely house-I am in no way jealous at all.. 

*KT* hiya, we'll I've been back over a week now and have yet to have my return to work interview and my pregnancy risk assessment done  I have badgered management every day twice a day and I am fed up now! 13 weeks tomorrow  lots of strangers noticing my bump which is lovely. Have a scan next Monday and be signed off from the early pregnancy clinic, onto a high risk obstetric consultant. How's you? Xx

Big hello to all xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- OMG how bad is that   keep pestering hunny, they need to realise how important it is! Yay 13 weeks! And great to be signed off from the EPC, you'll be very well looked after by the consultant I'm sure and if you're not, then scream and shout   Let us know how your scan goes  
All good here thanks, uncles funeral tomorrow but not sure I can go   off to my mums today and then a birthday party this afternoon


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

so sorry it has been donkey's since I posted     

you seem to be holding up our thread single handed katy  

well....I've read back so will see how I get on with personals  

katy, hope you end up being able to get to your uncle's funeral (and sorry for you loss), like the recent ** pics of the yoghurt explosion   and well done with your restraint with dh at the weekend.  How are plans for the boys' blessing (was it blessing or naming ceremony, blessing I have in my head......) anyway how are they going?? still getting bits of your studying done around raising your gorgeous boys I hope, are they sleeping any better yet (sorry lots of questions, just been missing everything!)  

belle, sorry to read about your tx and your body misbehaving   how are you feeling about it all??, so pleased to read you no longer have a wonky fringe especially with your mini meet with emeraldlite this week  

mrs rock, how is your tx going?? where are you up to?? (Im such a bad ff  ) how is your stair walking E doing?   didn't get any DB cuddles when I was away as awkwardly archie ended up being a bit snotty and I didn't want him sharing his snot with DB especially right before their holiday, I was gutted really but would have felt awful to spoil their hols

faith, yay to your 13 weeks, fantastic! and yes keep pestering them to get their paperwork done!  

ale, hope things are still calming down  

oooooooooooooooooooo really can't remember any more (plus my boss rudely interrupted me!) please more people post and tell me what's going with you   

mini weekend for me tomorrow and off swimming with my friend with no one to keep an eye on little legs while I get changed...could get interesting


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi 

I feel like I owe you all an explanation for my being MIA - in all honesty i'm just stepping away from everything tx/baby related.
My reactions last month just go to show that I am overwhelmingly consumed by jealousy at those lucky enough to be at the "family" table!  And it wasn't making for a happy Clairebear to be around...
Its definitely time for me to try and put this behind me, hence its time to properly let go of FF - but I don't intend to let go of any of the friendships i've found on here - I hope you do all understand, I hope you do.

Best of luck to those of you still going through the tx rollercoaster, I hope your dreams come true  

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!  

Zoe- yay to your mini weekend tomorrow!   Good luck with getting changed Hun, a very small locked cubicle should help  
And in answer to your questions...Yes it is a blessing and so far no plans at all apart from the date, 22nd September, then probably a curly sandwich or two   Studying is very sloooowwwww, And the boys wake a couple of times a night definitely teeth   it's not too bad really, but they've taken to waking up just as I lay my head on the pillow! How do they know that!   
You'll have to fill us in on everything happening with you and your little man when you get time  

Doddy-   I completely understand sweetness, You HAVE to do what is best for you poppet and that's. An order!   I for one will really miss you on here   I'm glad I've got you on **. I also would like to take this opportunity to say a huge thankyou to you for being so amazing and supportive to me, i really felt we had a friendship connection right back on our first tx together, and I really hope we never lose that   you are such a beautiful person and I wish you a life full of love, luck, and happiness   big love and squidgy hugs and kisses from us


----------



## Mrs Rock

Doddy, we will miss you but completely do understand.  If you need me I am here or on **, never ever think you are on your own   


Zoe yay good to have you back    Did you have a lovely time with the family?



Pray hooray for getting the house!  Hope you will feel less strange when you are settled with all your own things around you.  It's probably helping DH in some respects to have work to throw himself into but I'm sure it won't take too long before you feel more settled.  Having the twins will help as you could take them to baby groups and meet people - do you know yet whether there are any in the area you can get to?  I hope your Mum can get things sorted and join you properly ASAP.  I lived in France for a year and was very homesick so if you ever feel like that make sure you come here for hugs   



KT yes I start sniffing tomorrow. Uh oh    But then again, although I hate the DR part, I remember last cycle wasn't actually too bad so hopefully this one will be the same


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock-   I'm sure it will be fine hunny, good luck with your first sniff tomorrow  I hope you're getting some more sleep my lovely


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

doddy,   completely understand and self preservation must come first, i will miss you on here though so may neeeeed to start chatting to you on ** if you dont mind, espcially as its really realky soon to "your" day eeeeeek!!!! x x

kt, aaah blessing, thought it was and then doubted myself  ooooo to the waking boys i know you dont begrudge it but it does knacker you out doesnt it esp when you are have had the boys sleeping through, flippin teeth!! hope you all enjiyed the party yesterday 

mrs.rock, happy sniffing!! hope the dr isnt too bad again x you never mentioned but hope the big work case went/ goes well too x x

pray, aaah knew id forget personals and cant believe iissed yours, very envious if your pics! must be exciting to be getting your iwn home sorted, sad about your mum off next week but those gorgeous little people are great ways of socialising....bound to be groups around, now just to find them........we are always here too of course  x x

off swimming this morning and im not a swimmer but will be nice to catch up with my friend....we are all doing goid...was starting to get quietly concerned about the health of my marriahe but think progress is slowly being made, would be much easier without his family rubbish!! but just relieved that things are improving, as for little legs he still prefers walking with my finger even thiugh he can walk.....knows exactly what he is doing too cheeky monkey and chatters non stop with more and more recognisable words....so funny to be with  esp watching peoples faces when he calls any male "daddy"! :-D


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- you did make me chuckle about Archie's antics   hope swimming was ok and you didn't end up running around the changing  rooms naked after your cheeky monkey?  
sadly the party was cancelled yesterday as the birthday boy wasn't a happy chappie   it meant that i got to see my aunt and uncle as they were down for my uncles funeral today  


mrsrock- have you done your first sniff Hun?  

afm, didn't get to my uncles funeral today sadly   had no one to look after the boys, so we did some retail therapy instead   Doesn't look like my SD is going to last much longer either, mum was asked about her wishes for DNR, its just a waiting game sadly, i don't want him to suffer anymore, its just awful


----------



## Mrs Rock

Just a quickie as am working and am knackered (still my big case Zoe).....


So sorry to hear about your SD Katy    Your poor Mum too   



Zoe, glad to hear things improving with DH.  Have had a few wobbles about my own relationship lately which I never thought would happen...but it does happen, just a question of how you get through it I think, things much better now for us too  


Sniffing is underway!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- yay to starting sniffing Hun


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, yikes! late night working, don't think Id still be awake working that late   glad your relationship wobbles are better too....such a shock really isn't it, also makes me appreciate what we have too though.  woo hooo to the sniffing, let the fun commence  

katy,    about your SD, so can't be easy for you all, ends up becoming a blessing in the end doesn't it (a very sad one but nonetheless) what a thing for you mum to have to deal with too......shame about the party and not being able to make your uncle's funeral but good to catch your aunt and uncle I imagine.

Swimming was good, no naked monkey chasing  by me and think archie really helped his friend be happier in the pool, very proud of them both and then they both slept for 3 hours


----------



## lollipops

Hello lovelies -




Dial - I am hoping you had a absolute blast at the O2 last night, super jealous!!!    And as for  Jimmy's world Grill, I looked it up and there's one here!!! I never realized, was it good?   


Katy- I am so sorry about your SD, nothing worse than watching someone deteriorate   my sisters father in law just past away after his battle with cancer, she too just wanted him to pass on as watching him suffer was unbearable.  


Zoe- the swimming obviously knocked little legs out, a nice 3 hour nap must have been nice for you. I am sorry things have been tough between you and DH but pleased things are looking up. I know me and lee went through a sticky patch a while back, but you have to work these things out don't you. Men   


Doddy- oh matey, I will miss you so so much    but I understand, you have to put yourself first. I will be hounding you on ** though    you know that if ever you feel like  coming on here and having a chat you can,    


MrsR - good luck for this cycle and yay to starting the sniffing     that little video of E on ** is super cute    seems many of us have had wobbly moments with our other halfs at times, pleased we have all worked through it though   


Pray - I am so pleased you have the house!!!! Now you have a place to call home!    The Lollipops playground place Katy mentioned sounds excellent , what a fab name    




Faith - brilliant news on reaching 13 weeks, your now into your second trimester!!!   


Belle- how are things now? I hope your body and hormones are calming down HunHun  


How's all the other buds? It's so quite on here these days   


AFM- had a great holiday, although the weather went belly up middle of the holiday and it was actually quite cold! But the start and end was hot and sunny. 
And my wild child was a dream child on holiday, she slept well, was fairly laid back ( for DB anyway) and put up with us dragging her round endless restaurants whilst we stuffed our faces!    
Trying to organize her upcoming birthday, but stressed as its escalated into a fairly big party and I don't now where everyone's is going to go??   
My sisters FIL passed away , the funerals today. Her girls aren't going to the funeral but are going to the wake, I have to collect them from school and take them, her eldest is distraught her grandad has died....feel so very sorry for them.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Zoe- I'm glad the swimming was a success all round, nice long nap for Archie, gave you a few hours rest too   my boys still only sleep for a max of 30 mins a day  

Lolli- sounds like you had a lovely holiday regardless of the weather blip in the middle   I'm so pleased DB was so good for you Hun, must have made life so much easier   Yay to a big party for DBs first birthday, and why not!   hope all was ok with picking your nieces up etc, must have been so hard on everyone.  

Mrsrock- how are you feeling my lovely?  

Belle- any news on your tests?  

   Ale, Angel, dial, faith, Stacey, pray, and all the other MIA ladies, hope you are all keeping well


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh lolli, I meant to ask, any news on your results too?


----------



## lollipops

Morning Katy. 




No news on results, will find out on 25th when we have our consultation. To be fair I have tried not to think about it as the thought of anything IVF related just makes me feel a bit rubbish    On the one hand I would love for the consultant to tell us we should have another go but to be honest I think it would be far easier if he told us to not bother trying again. I know he will be honest with me, he was very frank last time, told us 6k was a lot of money to part with considering our chances of success were low but we pushed forward as we knew we had to try one last time. Now we have DB I think I can accept the fact that more tx may be pointless so I need him to frank with us again if he feels we would just be throwing money down the drain. It's hard as many of my NCT group are trying ( naturally of course    ) for baby number two this summer, and its then that the longing for another comes into play, however I am ok when I don't see bumps ...in fact I rarely think about another baby most days as I am just too busy soaking up DB!   
Path, who knows.....   I just keep getting the sweeping brush out and brushing it under the carpet


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- Aww   bless ya, but yes it is best if the consultant is totally honest about your chances with further tx, it's the only way I think in many respects, and as hard as it may be to hear, at least you would know one way or another. Mrsrock and I were only saying the other day how people around us seem to be making it well known they are trying for number two! And the amount of times I get asked!!! Anyway, I keep myself to myself


----------



## lollipops

Yes I get asked a lot by my NCT group( who know I need ivf) I just tell them I'm lucky to be blessed with DB. If we did ever try again I wouldn't tell them, not because I don't get on with them, I do, but they wouldn't understand. They presume because its worked once it will work again. It's not their fault but I find their comments about ivf insensitive. They just don't understand what's involved.
But yep, almost every week they talk about trying for number two. It's only a matter of time before one announces they are pregnant. I wonder how I will take it?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Its such a toughy that one, there'll always be that stomach turn, and the envy of the ease that they fall pg   deep breaths as always I suppose


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hiya ladies

One of my NCT group has just had her 2nd three weeks ago, got preg when the first one was 5 months old!  Although I didn't begrudge her becasue for the 1st one it actually took them 3 years.  But like you Lolli they are all having the endless conversations about number 2 and it is really getting me down.  They don't know we had IVF, I sometimes think about telling them but I never quite do.  One of them has a sister in law who had IVF at Guys too for her first, and has just annouced she's pregnant again naturally, cue that thing everyone says about IVF kick starting your fertility and how it happens really often that people have the second one naturally.  I felt like saying "that doesn't happen as often as you think and I have never used contraception and already had 2 IVFs since E was born and still nothing!!"  But of course I didn't


----------



## lollipops

Oh mrs R . I can sympathise with you, its not easy.  I only told my NCT group that DB was an ivf baby once she was born. I needed to get to know them better before telling them. Of course they were all lovely but now they are all now talking about starting to try. The plus side to having told them is I do often chip in with an awkward comment and it sort of reminds them to be a bit more sensitive.  Of course its a personal choice whether to tell them or not and we have always been very open about DB's conception.  Either way its still frustrating hearing them moan about how long it might take them to fall pregnant!  2 of the women got pregnant on their honeymoon after 3 months of trying and one fell pregnant on her first month of trying and the others took 5/6 months....so I am pretty sure they will all be up the duff sooner rather than later. Hate being jealous about it and hate how even though I am blessed with DB I still feel those stomach turning feelings when I think about them having bumps  
But.....when im not around them, I really dont think about another baby . Even when I see bumps out and about I dont get upset really.  Its just my nct group that stir up the nasty emotions x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!! 

ah i totallt understand the baby number two thing, i am kind of relieved that i definitely will have no more tx, for various reasons which ive probably bored you with before  i find myself very judgemental on peoples bumps which i know i shouldnt be and i rarely share my thoughts with anyone but yes very judgemental...two ofy friends are pg with their 2nd and i am thrilled for them both whereas my bil and sil expecting their first in oct.....in my naughty selfish head....undeserving......bad zoe!! (and yes keep my thoughts to myself!)

kt, yikes 30 mins nap only...when do you ever get a hot cuppa  

mrs rock, hows dr'ing?? and whats the white queen nosey arent i and lazy!! 

lolli, glad you had a lush holiday and as for the sticky patch with you and dh....all those nights and days with no sleep and colic and reflux...think i would have committed a serious crime not just a sticky patch...you two deserbe a medal for how well you got through it all 

x x x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, might have to check out the white queen myself. yak to the achey tired dr'ing but love all of e's new discoveries....bet she is fantastic to just watch and ooooo walking and singing......yeay.lovw it! archie is finally starting to do more and more walking without my hand, my heart is in my.mouth watching and not grabbing his hand! :-D he is discovering all sorts too....lush age for all our little people     not too sure i like the work on sunday malarky...boo!!

morning to everyone, hope we can have a bit more chatter going on next week, and ooo dial ive found some of those g flowers we like that i can plant outside and they look lush.....dead chuffed with myself as i thought they were only indoor plants


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello buds & blooms

Time for a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308077.new#new

Donna


----------

